# ASUS North America - ASUS Z170 Motherboards Q&A Thread



## [email protected]

Use this thread to share information or ask questions about ASUS Z170 motherboards.

*Guides*

i7-6700K overclocking overview

ROG Extreme overclocking guide

Fan control guide

*Board Overviews
*
Z170-Deluxe

Z170-A

Maximus VIII Hero

*Videos*





















ROG OC Panel 1 firmware update for Z170

Windows 7 install guide


----------



## szeged

Question: will the maximus VIII extreme release the same time as skylake (today) or will it release later on?


----------



## [email protected]

In a few weeks.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In a few weeks.


you're killin me!

k well i guess ill stock up on cpus now and wait for the mobo


----------



## BranField

i know this is north america thread but any word or the deluxe UK price?


----------



## [email protected]

It will be worth the wait.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It will be worth the wait.


i know it will be







ive gotten every single rampage and maximus extreme on either launch day or launch week if i missed the first listing and its been worth it every time.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i know this is north america thread but any word or the deluxe UK price?


Only know the NA price, sorry.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Only know the NA price, sorry.


and that is? so i can do a little conversion


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> i know it will be
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ive gotten every single rampage and maximus extreme on either launch day or launch week if i missed the first listing and its been worth it every time.


Hero is good also.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hero is good also.


i had a vi hero, definitely solid boards but im not in a huge rush so ill wait for the big daddy


----------



## BranField

Looks to be around £230, but pricey but i will scrimp and save for the rest of the month and then come payday it shall be mine


----------



## Zurv

hrmm... i guess i'll get the deluxe - which is on amazon now. But i can't find CPUs any place. booo.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> hrmm... i guess i'll get the deluxe - which is on amazon now. But i can't find CPUs any place. booo.


Yeah, we're trying to buy some as well. Seems limited supply right now..


----------



## Silent Scone

There is stock here across the pond - but would call for confirmation https://www.overclockers.co.uk/productlist.php?groupid=701&catid=6&subid=3069


----------



## [email protected]

US side is fairly barren it seems. Expecting some will go up soon. Bundles with boards are available...


----------



## Zurv

the main reason i'm looking at the z170 is i have two of the intel 750 PCI 1gig blah blah SSDs NVMe. This is for my HTPC. It is a x79.
Can the deluxe boot off the intel PCI-E 750? the x79 sabertooth couldn't.


----------



## PureBlackFire

why no info on the Z170 Pro?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> the main reason i'm looking at the z170 is i have two of the intel 750 PCI 1gig blah blah SSDs NVMe. This is for my HTPC. It is a x79.
> Can the deluxe boot off the intel PCI-E 750? the x79 sabertooth couldn't.


Yes you can BOOT.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*
> 
> why no info on the Z170 Pro?


No Z170-Pro planned at present.


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No Z170-Pro planned at present.


----------



## Master__Shake

Z170-WS planned?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> Z170-WS planned?


Yes.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

You mention a Windows XP Install guide in the XOC guide. Where is this located?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> You mention a Windows XP Install guide in the XOC guide. Where is this located?


Check Kingping Cooling forums - Shamino will post his OC pack there. It's only for benching. No other driver support for XP.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check Kingping Cooling forums - Shamino will post his OC pack there. It's only for benching. No other driver support for XP.


Only kind of support I need


----------



## szeged

exciting times ahead.


----------



## Phreec

As a novice overclocker whose primarily goal is gaming rather than benching which board would be most suited for me? (completely disregarding looks and audio chip)

I still plan on pushing the 6700K as high as it goes (with air) but I'm unsure how big of an impact the mobo itself has towards keeping a 24/7 OC stable.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> As a novice overclocker whose primarily goal is gaming rather than benching which board would be most suited for me? (completely disregarding looks and audio chip)
> 
> I still plan on pushing the 6700K as high as it goes (with air) but I'm unsure how big of an impact the mobo itself has towards keeping a 24/7 OC stable.


maximus viii hero gets my vote.


----------



## Slay

MicroATX z170 Pro or any other that doesn't break my wallet, when?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slay*
> 
> MicroATX z170 Pro or any other that doesn't break my wallet, when?


Z170M-Plus should be available...


----------



## Master__Shake

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No Z170-Pro planned at present.


what about this?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> maximus viii hero gets my vote.


What's the reasoning if I may ask?

The Ranger is closer to my intended, although flexible budget. Are there any noteworthy differences between these two boards as I'd rather get away with as little money as possible, without any major compromises?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> what about this?


Look closely at the image. See that sticker that says Z170-Pro? It's just a sticker. DRAM slots are a giveaway too


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Master__Shake*
> 
> what about this?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

If that is from Computex it was never real.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes.


any idea when or even a little tease?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> any idea when or even a little tease?


Not sure about UK. You'd be best off contacting ASUS UK.


----------



## Rubashka

waiting for maximus VIII extreme


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> waiting for maximus VIII extreme


get in line









hopefully we get a big shipment of them. from what i remember the last release of mobos was sold out for a few weeks.


----------



## Origondoo

I have 2 questions:

1. Time line for the release of Maximus VIII Impact
2. Will M8I support Samsung SM951 NGFF M.2 as bootable


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I have 2 questions:
> 
> 1. Time line for the release of Maximus VIII Impact
> 2. Will M8I support Samsung SM951 NGFF M.2 as bootable


Impact expected in 1~2 months. That's all I will reveal for now.


----------



## Origondoo

Thanks for the Info.

By this time I should also already get everything for the CL S3 build


----------



## Kand

Are the boards still manufactured at ECS?


----------



## FlanK3r

BIOS for M8H?







Have you some beta or so for enthusiast?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kand*
> 
> Are the boards still manufactured at ECS?


lol, not heard that one in a few years.

Do NVIDIA still use Flextronics?... Point of manufacture isn't really a concern when the product and UEFI are still one of the very best to use.


----------



## Rubashka

is there any ETA on Maximus VIII Extreme?


----------



## paulieguns

Will the maximus viii extreme have a plx chip?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Will the maximus viii extreme have a plx chip?


No.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PureBlackFire*


This may change (re Z170-Pro) - hold tight!


----------



## paulieguns

If the viii etreme does not have a plx chip how can it support 3 way and 4 way sli with only 20 pci lanes?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> If the viii etreme does not have a plx chip how can it support 3 way and 4 way sli with only 20 pci lanes?


Where does it say it does support 3-way and 4-way SLI? For such configs, X99 is the natural choice.


----------



## paulieguns

Almost every website that has the viii extreme lists its specs as 4 way sli/ 4way crossfire


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Almost every website that has the viii extreme lists its specs as 4 way sli/ 4way crossfire


This is referred to as a website issue.


----------



## paulieguns

I really wanted to 3way sli on that viii extreme. Its a deal breaker for me that it does not have a plx chip. Im gonna be depressed for weeks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Almost every website that has the viii extreme lists its specs as 4 way sli/ 4way crossfire


I've not checked to see if the listings support this, but genuinely for MGPU systems X99 is by far the better choice, not for simply number of native lanes but CPU cores also.


----------



## Origondoo

Is the a bit of a bit of chance that M8I will have 2 x m.2 slots? (absolute dream for mITX bilders)


----------



## Rubashka

is PLX a must for 2 x TITAN X SLI?


----------



## PureBlackFire

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> is PLX a must for 2 x TITAN X SLI?


nope. it's a must for 3/4 way on platform with less than 32 pci-e lanes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Is the a bit of a bit of chance that M8I will have 2 x m.2 slots? (absolute dream for mITX bilders)


The board will be special is all I can say for now. Stay tuned..


----------



## Telstar

Which ones will have the U2 port?


----------



## Weber

Z170-deluxe should be delivered tomorrow, but I can't find a 6700k cpu yet. It's going in here. Received photo.


----------



## Zurv

This stock stuff is crazy. no preorder.. not updates.. no nothing. If intel wasn't ready they should have waited. booo /end rant


----------



## Jared2608

Hi guys. I saw this asked a bit earlier but Between the Ranger and Hero,does the Hero really justify the price premium over the Ranger, and why?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zurv*
> 
> This stock stuff is crazy. no preorder.. not updates.. no nothing. If intel wasn't ready they should have waited. booo /end rant


Agreed! Why release it if even the biggest sites don't receive any stock. Newegg still doesn't even have the 6700K listed. Paper launch, IMO.


----------



## CrazyElf

When will the Z170 Maximus Formula be coming out?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> is PLX a must for 2 x TITAN X SLI?


Nope you do not need the PLX 8747.

The performance penalty is small for running on x8/x8, perhaps as low as 1-3%, compared to x16/x16. Current GPUs simply do not saturate PCI-E 3.0 yet.

I suspect though if you see a PLX as a "must have" the Asus Z170 WS will have one. The GIgabyte Z170 SOC Force (and the G1) also have PLX chips. Surprisingly, the Z170 Maximus Extreme and the MSI Z170 XPower don't seem to have them.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jared2608*
> 
> Hi guys. I saw this asked a bit earlier but Between the Ranger and Hero,does the Hero really justify the price premium over the Ranger, and why?


IF history is anything to go by, the Hero does offer a better power delivery, which could improve overclocking potential. It's more important now with Skylake, as the FIVR is gone.


Hero and Formula on Z97 had IR3580 and 8 true phases, versus 4 phases doubled on the Ranger, along with better quality 60A chokes
On the Z170 Maximus Extreme, there seem to be even more phases, I think 13, probably NexFET CSD87350Q5D Mosfets, so maybe 10+ 3? - can Raja confirm this? Edit: It says OptiMOS? Has Asus used a different Mosfet this round for it's Z170 Maximus Extreme?
I don't have the list for the power for the Z170 compared to the Z97, but it looks like it's an 8+2 configuration on the Hero and Ranger, likely with the NextFET
Anyways, here's an image for closer examination:


Hero vs Ranger - assuming they are using the same chokes as on Z97, you can see that the Hero does have the 60A chokes:
 

Whether it's worth the premium depends I guess on what you need out of your PC. Personally I generally like to go to the higher end boards, as I like having a few extra IO ports and a better VRM.


----------



## Jared2608

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> When will the Z170 Maximus Formula be coming out?
> Nope you do not need the PLX 8747.
> 
> The performance penalty is small for running on x8/x8, perhaps as low as 1-3%, compared to x16/x16. Current GPUs simply do not saturate PCI-E 3.0 yet.
> 
> I suspect though if you see a PLX as a "must have" the Asus Z170 WS will have one. The GIgabyte Z170 SOC Force (and the G1) also have PLX chips. Surprisingly, the Z170 Maximus Extreme and the MSI Z170 XPower don't seem to have them.
> IF history is anything to go by, the Hero does offer a better power delivery, which could improve overclocking potential. It's more important now with Skylake, as the FIVR is gone.
> 
> 
> Hero and Formula on Z97 had IR3580 and 8 true phases, versus 4 phases doubled on the Ranger, along with better quality 60A chokes
> On the Z170 Maximus Extreme, there seem to be even more phases, I think 13, probably NexFET CSD87350Q5D Mosfets, so maybe 10+ 3? - can Raja confirm this?
> I don't have the list for the power for the Z170 compared to the Z97, but it looks like it's an 8+2 configuration on the Hero and Ranger, likely with the NextFET
> Anyways, here's an image for closer examination:
> 
> 
> Hero vs Ranger:
> 
> 
> Whether it's worth the premium depends I guess on what you need out of your PC. Personally I generally like to go to the higher end boards, as I like having a few extra IO ports and a better VRM.


Thanks man, really good input. There seems to be quite a few nice boards this time around. I was also look at the MSI Krait but there's next to no info on the thing, not even on their own website. Boo for them.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyElf*
> 
> When will the Z170 Maximus Formula be coming out?
> Nope you do not need the PLX 8747.
> 
> The performance penalty is small for running on x8/x8, perhaps as low as 1-3%, compared to x16/x16. Current GPUs simply do not saturate PCI-E 3.0 yet.
> 
> I suspect though if you see a PLX as a "must have" the Asus Z170 WS will have one. The GIgabyte Z170 SOC Force (and the G1) also have PLX chips. Surprisingly, the Z170 Maximus Extreme and the MSI Z170 XPower don't seem to have them.
> IF history is anything to go by, the Hero does offer a better power delivery, which could improve overclocking potential. It's more important now with Skylake, as the FIVR is gone.
> 
> 
> Hero and Formula on Z97 had IR3580 and 8 true phases, versus 4 phases doubled on the Ranger, along with better quality 60A chokes
> On the Z170 Maximus Extreme, there seem to be even more phases, I think 13, probably NexFET CSD87350Q5D Mosfets, so maybe 10+ 3? - can Raja confirm this? Edit: It says OptiMOS? Has Asus used a different Mosfet this round for it's Z170 Maximus Extreme?
> I don't have the list for the power for the Z170 compared to the Z97, but it looks like it's an 8+2 configuration on the Hero and Ranger, likely with the NextFET
> Anyways, here's an image for closer examination:
> 
> 
> Hero vs Ranger - assuming they are using the same chokes as on Z97, you can see that the Hero does have the 60A chokes:
> 
> 
> Whether it's worth the premium depends I guess on what you need out of your PC. Personally I generally like to go to the higher end boards, as I like having a few extra IO ports and a better VRM.


Formula will be coming later.

VRM just needs to supply enough wattage. The current step is so slow the VRM array whether doubled or not wont break a sweat. Check the OC guide, I included scope shots to back this info up.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Question about the Deluxe, which I have shipping from newegg...

So right now I have a P67 Maximus IV Extreme, and the front panel USB headers I've got seem to...not function at full speed. Then again, neither do most of my rear ports. I've only found one port (which is the one I'll be using now until I upgrade to Z170) that allows my external drive to go above 25MB/s. To give some background, the drive, when in the right port, functions at around 95MB/s, so there's definitely performance loss.

What I'm asking is, do you think the Z170 Deluxe will help with this issue. The low performance of the USB 3 ports is one of the main reasons I'm upgrading (along with some PCIe issues I'm having, but whatever) so I want to make sure it should help a bit...

Thanks, can't wait to upgrade!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Question about the Deluxe, which I have shipping from newegg...
> 
> So right now I have a P67 Maximus IV Extreme, and the front panel USB headers I've got seem to...not function at full speed. Then again, neither do most of my rear ports. I've only found one port (which is the one I'll be using now until I upgrade to Z170) that allows my external drive to go above 25MB/s. To give some background, the drive, when in the right port, functions at around 95MB/s, so there's definitely performance loss.
> 
> What I'm asking is, do you think the Z170 Deluxe will help with this issue. The low performance of the USB 3 ports is one of the main reasons I'm upgrading (along with some PCIe issues I'm having, but whatever) so I want to make sure it should help a bit...
> 
> Thanks, can't wait to upgrade!


Hard to answer as it depends why the drive has this issue with the ports. Intel changed to xHCI exlusively for Z170. So if the drive fw is poor, then you may find incompatibilities, or you may not. Can't answer something like this remotely, without trying it.


----------



## mandrix

I'm seriously considering switching from my normal Gigabyte UD5 purchase to Asus this time around. No problems with GiB, just wanted to check out Asus.

Right now I'm looking at the Maximus VIII Hero for Skylake as from what I can see it's a pretty good board for OC.

My Question is, how good is Asus support in US?
I have never had any problems with GiB support, even when I dropped something and bent some cpu pins it was repaired and returned in 12 days. (major arthritis affects my grip) Is Asus that responsive?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Only RMA with Asus I've ever done with on a Rampage III Extreme and I did their Advance RMA. They sent me a board, put a charge on my card for the value, and then removed it once they received my board back. It was a cool process but I have no idea if they still offer it.

Don't leave the GB camp though... we would miss you!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm seriously considering switching from my normal Gigabyte UD5 purchase to Asus this time around. No problems with GiB, just wanted to check out Asus.
> 
> Right now I'm looking at the Maximus VIII Hero for Skylake as from what I can see it's a pretty good board for OC.
> 
> My Question is, how good is Asus support in US?
> I have never had any problems with GiB support, even when I dropped something and bent some cpu pins it was repaired and returned in 12 days. (major arthritis affects my grip) Is Asus that responsive?


There is a dedicated CLM team for forums/etail service. They are accessible. Socket damage is not covered by warranty- tho you may find the CPU installation tool useful as it helps you grip the processor better. However, you'd be best advised to ask someone with a steady hand to install the CPU for you.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Only RMA with Asus I've ever done with on a Rampage III Extreme and I did their Advance RMA. They sent me a board, put a charge on my card for the value, and then removed it once they received my board back. It was a cool process but I have no idea if they still offer it.
> 
> Don't leave the GB camp though... we would miss you!


lol. I still have several GB boards running. My wife has one of my "old" Z77 UD5H and I still have my Z97 UD5H.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is a dedicated CLM team for forums/etail service. They are accessible. Socket damage is not covered by warranty- tho you may find the CPU installation tool useful as it helps you grip the processor better. However, you'd be best advised to ask someone with a steady hand to install the CPU for you.


Oh, I'm steady, just don't have any grip some days.









Thanks for the info!


----------



## crazyg0od33

question about DDR4 speeds. I'm looking at some Corsair DDR4 3000 for my Z170 deluxe, but in the specs, it says OC for 3000MHz, which I assume means overclock? I've only ever OC'd my CPU.

Does the "(*O.C.)" in the specs (like written below) mean I need to overclock the cpu or the ram to get it to run that fast?

DDR4 3466*(*O.C.)/ 3400*/ 3333*/ 3300*/ 3200*/ 3000*/ 2800*/ 2666*/ 2400*/ 2133


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> question about DDR4 speeds. I'm looking at some Corsair DDR4 3000 for my Z170 deluxe, but in the specs, it says OC for 3000MHz, which I assume means overclock? I've only ever OC'd my CPU.
> 
> Does the "(*O.C.)" in the specs (like written below) mean I need to overclock the cpu or the ram to get it to run that fast?
> 
> DDR4 3466*(*O.C.)/ 3400*/ 3333*/ 3300*/ 3200*/ 3000*/ 2800*/ 2666*/ 2400*/ 2133


Hello

Any memory speed higher than 2133MHz is an overclock. Most users with 3000MHz memory will be able to run at that speed by simply enabling XMP and possible a couple of minor adjustments in the UEFI.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any memory speed higher than 2133MHz is an overclock. Most users with 3000MHz memory will be able to run at that speed by simply enabling XMP and possible a couple of minor adjustments in the UEFI.


ok, cool! Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> ok, cool! Thanks


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## mandrix

OK. I am now an owner (well at least I paid for it)of a brand shiny new Maximus VIII Hero & 4 sticks of Corsair Vengeance RAM.

This will be my first Asus board. After years of using Gigabyte the Asus BIOS looks pretty different. I look forward to diving into it...at least when I can find a shiny new 6700K! C'mon Intel.....get those cpu's out.


----------



## babycharm00

Why you went with the corsair and not the gskillz ram?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Why you went with the corsair and not the gskillz ram?


I always go with corsair. Never had any issues. I was looking at G.Skill this time, but for $20 more I can get faster Corsair RAM for my build


----------



## Weber

Z170-Deluxe Q

Can I power on the board with out a CPU ?

Can the pump header light Swiftechs cpu block ?

I saw in a chart, the deluxe has 256 colors, what does that refer to ?



The I/O cowl removed (screws), the ram heat sink removed (taped), but I got the deluxe to fit in a define s case. To leave them on I would of had to use 120mm fan/rads, I didn't want to. I was forced to push to get it to fit, gonna have to keep the filters clean. Evga hydo 980ti on order but no cpu in sight.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Z170-Deluxe Q
> 
> Can I power on the board with out a CPU ?
> 
> Can the pump header light Swiftechs cpu block ?
> 
> I saw in a chart, the deluxe has 256 colors, what does that refer to ?
> 
> 
> 
> The I/O cowl removed (screws), the ram heat sink removed (taped), but I got the deluxe to fit in a define s case. To leave them on I would of had to use 120mm fan/rads, I didn't want to. I was forced to push to get it to fit, gonna have to keep the filters clean. Evga hydo 980ti on order but no cpu in sight.


1) The board will not "work" without a CPU.

2) I do not know.The Pump header is engineered to Intel specs and supports up to 1 amp. Depends what "Swiftech's CPU block" needs.

3) The RGB LEDs near the PCH are 256 color capable.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> Why you went with the corsair and not the gskillz ram?


Why not? The set I picked are on the QVL from Asus for the Hero.
CORSAIR Vengeance CMK16GX4M4A2666C15

Would love to have faster RAM but I'm retired and on a tight budget. Besides, I've never owned any Corsair RAM. I just hope I have better luck with their RAM than with their psu's.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Why not? The set I picked are on the QVL from Asus for the Hero.
> CORSAIR Vengeance CMK16GX4M4A2666C15
> 
> Would love to have faster RAM but I'm retired and on a tight budget. Besides, I've never owned any Corsair RAM. I just hope I have better luck with their RAM than with their psu's.


There is nothing wrong with that kit, enjoy. Corsair warranty / RMA is fairly fast track. Haven't had any problems with dead sticks in the past getting them replaced.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There is nothing wrong with that kit, enjoy. Corsair warranty / RMA is fairly fast track. Haven't had any problems with dead sticks in the past getting them replaced.


Thanks!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Are we getting a VIII Impact?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Are we getting a VIII Impact?


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/40#post_24262827


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks Raja


----------



## Jobotoo

Will the Maximus VIII Extreme support DDR4 4000MHz RAM?


----------



## szeged

Hey raja I forgot to ask, are the z170 mobos made using the auto extreme process?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> Hey raja I forgot to ask, are the z170 mobos made using the auto extreme process?


Not yet. Complete automation of mb production is not a trivial task.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Will the Maximus VIII Extreme support DDR4 4000MHz RAM?


I know we are the only vendor able to "truly" work at 3733 so far - who knows. We use T-Topology, so 4 DIMM configs are best suited to running on our boards. To be honest tho, anything past DDR4-3400 requires slack timings, so is not worth running on a 24/7 system. One of those things, DRAM suppliers going crazy to get high frequency kits into the marketplace, hoping that the unwitting make a purchase.


----------



## Silent Scone

The GSkill kit will trickle in by the ones and twos, if that. They're to grab media attention. I would dub 3700+ 'pub talk' kits.


----------



## nekura

When do you think we will see an Alpine Ridge board?


----------



## TMatzelle60

When you say support certain ram does that mean that if i buy a certain speed it will register with XMP


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nekura*
> 
> When do you think we will see an Alpine Ridge board?


In a month or so.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja, By any chance do you have ETA on Z170 Sabertooth and expected price?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Who here is excited about the viii impact even though it will be in 2 month like raja said


----------



## Jobotoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jobotoo*
> 
> Will the Maximus VIII Extreme support DDR4 4000MHz RAM?
> 
> 
> 
> I know we are the only vendor able to "truly" work at 3733 so far - who knows. We use T-Topology, so 4 DIMM configs are best suited to running on our boards. To be honest tho, anything past DDR4-3400 requires slack timings, so is not worth running on a 24/7 system. One of those things, DRAM suppliers going crazy to get high frequency kits into the marketplace, hoping that the unwitting make a purchase.
Click to expand...

Thanks Raja!


----------



## Subzero199

Hello, i've got a little problem with my Maximus VIII Hero Z170.
There's really big differences between the voltages that are shown in AI Suite and CPU-Z.

When i ran the 5-way optimization all looked great in cpu-z (not over 1.4V) but in AI Suite the voltage was over 1.5V. And the temperatures was close to 90 degrees Celsius with H110I GT.
Has anyone else had this problem?

What's your take on this Raja?

Edit: To clarify, the 5-way optimization went well and then i ran a separate stress test and that's when i saw the conflicting voltages in CPU-Z and AI suite.


----------



## [email protected]

Set adaptive voltage in UEFI, offset can go higher on some CPUs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja, By any chance do you have ETA on Z170 Sabertooth and expected price?


September timeframe I think. MSRP will be unveiled at launch.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> Which ones will have the U2 port?


Raja?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> Raja?


Onboard, the Extreme and some others.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subzero199*
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the 5-way optimization went well and then i ran a separate stress test and that's when i saw the conflicting voltages in CPU-Z and AI suite.


I'm not sure if this is realated, video at 15:48, mentions that cpu-z has issues with skylake voltage.

i5 6600K i7 6700K Skylake & Z170 Review & Indepth Overclocking


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I'm not sure if this is realated, video at 15:48, mentions that cpu-z has issues with skylake voltage.
> 
> i5 6600K i7 6700K Skylake & Z170 Review & Indepth Overclocking


Yes Franck over at CPU-Z needs to update CPU-Z. AI Suite will show correct voltage however.


----------



## TMatzelle60

I'm worried since I'm going to miss out some boards won't be available in Oct when my build will be finished will the impact or gene will still be available then


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> I'm worried since I'm going to miss out some boards won't be available in Oct when my build will be finished will the impact or gene will still be available then


If they are released by then, then they should be on sale unless they sell out in which case you'll have to wait for the next shipment. That's how things usually work in retail.


----------



## demonunicorn

How does the z170 deluxe compare to the rog hero in features and the bios?


----------



## FlanK3r

Hero in gym as tru hero









https://flic.kr/p/wHUt1T
https://flic.kr/p/wHUrwv


----------



## Silent Scone

Benching, you're doing it wrong


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Benching, you're doing it wrong


Ben Ching cannot be taught otherwise


----------



## szeged

who is this Ben Ching and what does his hwbot profile look like


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> who is this Ben Ching and what does his hwbot profile look like


Inactive thanks to Bot Ching


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Inactive thanks to Bot Ching


LOL


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja can't wait for the Rog impact


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja can't wait for the Rog impact


didnt you say you were buying the evga stinger like 5 minutes ago


----------



## TMatzelle60

You stalking me lol idk yet I will see lol om worried about the 4 phases


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> You stalking me lol idk yet I will see lol om worried about the 4 phases


If you are running stock, then it doesn't matter. -_-

Generally doesn't matter anyways.


----------



## szeged

you arent overclocking, you have no need to be worried about phases. If you do decide you overclock you still dont need to be worried.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Well even if I overclock which i probably won't and I'll be using a i 7


----------



## MunneY

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Well even if I overclock which i probably won't and I'll be using a i 7


what does that have to do with anything?


----------



## szeged

you said you wont be overclocking, do you really think evga would put out a mobo that wont be stable at stock settings?

stop worrying about that stuff and just buy something already instead of pulling your hair out over this lol.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Haha I have to wait a little leaving to japan on business trip


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Hero in gym as tru hero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://flic.kr/p/wHUt1T
> https://flic.kr/p/wHUrwv


Sweet. Mine is supposed to be here Friday.
RAM hasn't shipped yet, for whatever reason.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Wonder if asus cancelled the Gryphon line? Was wondering how that motherboard would look


----------



## FlanK3r

Tomorow I will work at one short video and after Im coming back to the Skylake+390X Strix


----------



## mandrix

First batch of VIII Hero already sold out at some places.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> First batch of VIII Hero already sold out at some places.


I know, the boards are selling well. There should be more in soon.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I know, the boards are selling well. There should be more in soon.


give us the extreeeeeeeeeeeeeeeemmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee !


----------



## [email protected]

Sept I reckon for that one dude.


----------



## szeged

well then...make september get here faster please.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

This release is terrible... I almost bought a board without a chip because I knew they would sell out before the chips came in. Lo and behold... all decent boards gone, still no chips!

Raja, you need to have a chat with Intel


----------



## szeged

the real question is...when are we gonna see the rampage black edition pop up


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja will Asus be doing a gryphon for z170 or is that a negative


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja will Asus be doing a gryphon for z170 or is that a negative


Do not know yet.


----------



## Rubashka

I wish there was some update regarding VIII Extreme availability









Edite; nm saw a post above


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Impact expected in 1~2 months. That's all I will reveal for now.


Up to 2 months wait... hmm.. Why is the Impact always released later than the other ROG boards? I believe this has been the case for Z87/Z97, and now the Z170 as well. Just curious, since it can't be optimal business strategy?

Also, have you ever considered making a professional alternative to the Impact? Basically, a fully featured mini-itx board without the gamer stuff and look? I am sure it would sell like hot cakes. You have already offered these professional alternatives for ATX for long time (TUF, Deluxe, WS).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Up to 2 months wait... hmm.. Why is the Impact always released later than the other ROG boards? I believe this has been the case for Z87/Z97, and now the Z170 as well. Just curious, since it can't be optimal business strategy?
> 
> Also, have you ever considered making a professional alternative to the Impact? Basically, a fully featured mini-itx board without the gamer stuff and look? I am sure it would sell like hot cakes. You have already offered these professional alternatives for ATX for long time (TUF, Deluxe, WS).


1) The Impact is the most difficult board to engineer due to space constraints. It is a stament board from an engineering prowess point of view but the mini-ITX segment is one that has a relatively small, albeit loud audience, that can create the impression of being greater in number than they actually are. So yes, the timeframe and business strategy is perfectly sound.

2) Professional no, but previous architectures have seen mainstream mini-ITX models.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subzero199*
> 
> Hello, i've got a little problem with my Maximus VIII Hero Z170.
> There's really big differences between the voltages that are shown in AI Suite and CPU-Z.
> 
> When i ran the 5-way optimization all looked great in cpu-z (not over 1.4V) but in AI Suite the voltage was over 1.5V. And the temperatures was close to 90 degrees Celsius with H110I GT.
> Has anyone else had this problem?
> 
> What's your take on this Raja?
> 
> Edit: To clarify, the 5-way optimization went well and then i ran a separate stress test and that's when i saw the conflicting voltages in CPU-Z and AI suite.


For reference at 1.4v on the 6600K I see around 85c peak under stress load on the H110i GT. (AIDA CPU / Cache / System Memory)


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) The Impact is the most difficult board to engineer due to space constraints. It is a stament board from an engineering prowess point of view but the mini-ITX segment is one that has a relatively small, albeit loud audience, that can create the impression of being greater in number than they actually are. So yes, the timeframe and business strategy is perfectly sound.
> 
> 2) Professional no, but previous architectures have seen mainstream mini-ITX models.


Got an MVII Impact in my 24/7 rig running a stock G3258 right now. I feel like a monster


----------



## coolhandluke41

smells so goooood ..












Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## szeged

now get a cpu for it


----------



## coolhandluke41

it's on my way..Egg have 6600K's


----------



## sgtmango

will there be a matx version of the z170A or something similar to the A/Deluxe design? eg white lol. Thanks.


----------



## Axon14

Q: why ur boards so sex

A: ASUS


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it's on my way..Egg have 6600K's


Time to order?????????????


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sgtmango*
> 
> will there be a matx version of the z170A or something similar to the A/Deluxe design? eg white lol. Thanks.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132569


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

It's on and crackin'!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Gotta hold out for 6700K here


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011014
Done deal


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Gotta hold out for 6700K here


Go hard or go home get both!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

I'm going to pick it up at Microcenter... just waiting for them to get it in. I'd have to sell my 980 TI to fund more chips if I was going to get more than one


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

My closet gettin' full I need to sell old stuffs too lol!


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Ist one to 5GHz on air gets a prize!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> Gotta hold out for 6700K here


you can order one from AmazonFr. but it's little pricey


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> you can order one from AmazonFr. but it's little pricey


You and I define "a little" differently! $460 before shipping lol. I'll wait until it shows up at Microcenter.

Anyway--to get back on topic. Depending on when the Gigabyte board releases I may pick up a Gene to hold me over


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011014
> Done deal


arent there sticks of the same capacity, with higher clocks and the same timings for less $$?


----------



## coolhandluke41

is there OC panel *2* available anywhere ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> is there OC panel *2* available anywhere ?


WIth the M8E when it launches. Not sure if it will be made available separately yet.

Newegg are receiving a shipment of 6700K CPUs on Friday.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> arent there sticks of the same capacity, with higher clocks and the same timings for less $$?


G Skill Ripjaws V & Mushkin enhanced redline both around $130 with CAS 15 & 2800.
Both sets are red.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> is there OC panel *2* available anywhere ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WIth the M8E when it launches. Not sure if it will be made available separately yet.
> 
> Newegg are receiving a shipment of 6700K CPUs on Friday.
Click to expand...

I don't own M8E and don't plan on buying one ,so you released product that's missing one of its key components and we don't know when we can buy one ,is that how you do business ASUS ?
P.S. there should be option to buy OC panel with all ROG boards and make them available with the rest of the ROG line up


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't own M8E and don't plan on buying one ,so you released product that's missing one of its key components and we don't know when we can buy one ,is that how you do business ASUS ?
> P.S. there should be option to buy OC panel with all ROG boards and make them available with the rest of the ROG line up


.

Were you promised an OC Panel 2 at the place of purchase? Did you search for OC panel 2 availability before making the purchase? If so, let me know where and I will look into it for you.


----------



## szeged

whats updated on the oc panel 2 compared to the panel 1?


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In a month or so.


Will any of the current boards be updated with it, or is it only going to show up on new boards? I ask because I'm planning to get the Z170 Deluxe and I might as well wait if an updated version will show up in the next month or two.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *szeged*
> 
> whats updated on the oc panel 2 compared to the panel 1?


Safe BOOT and ReTry buttons mainly, also 2 PWM fan headers and 2 Full speed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> Will any of the current boards be updated with it, or is it only going to show up on new boards? I ask because I'm planning to get the Z170 Deluxe and I might as well wait if an updated version will show up in the next month or two.


There will be different models, no updated models that I am aware of.


----------



## szeged

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Safe BOOT and ReTry buttons mainly, also 2 PWM fan headers and 2 Full speed.


oh damn nice, safe and retry on the oc panel will be a great addition.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I don't own M8E and don't plan on buying one ,so you released product that's missing one of its key components and we don't know when we can buy one ,is that how you do business ASUS ?
> P.S. there should be option to buy OC panel with all ROG boards and make them available with the rest of the ROG line up
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Were you promised an OC Panel 2 at the place of purchase? Did you search for OC panel 2 availability before making the purchase? If so, let me know where and I will look into it for you.
Click to expand...

why would I have to be "promised" or "search" for OC panel 2..I spend like over 2 months last year trying to buy another OC panel for Impact (now this one won't work),if I buy mother board with OC panel connector I expect to buy one when motherboard is sold ... no ?

Thank you


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why would I have to be "promised" or "search" for OC panel 2..I spend like over 2 months last year trying to buy another OC panel for Impact (now this one won't work),if I buy mother board with OC panel connector I expect to buy one when motherboard is sold ... no ?
> 
> Thank you


If you did have issues before purchasing an OC Panel, I would have thought you'd check availability first. It may be released, will have to wait and see.


----------



## babycharm00

@Raja, what are the new boards coming out soon from ASUS, that we can expect?


----------



## PROBN4LYFE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820011014
> Done deal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> arent there sticks of the same capacity, with higher clocks and the same timings for less $$?
Click to expand...

By all means link me something, I don't plan on going to hard since I'm thinking early retirement from OCing lol!


----------



## KaRtA82

Hey Raja,

Is there going to be any problems connecting the existing OC panels to these new boards. Mine has the M7G firmware installed (which was painful coming from the RIVBE firmware)?

Just want to make sure it's going to be fully functional on these new boards. Otherwise I'll sell it because it's of no use to me.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PROBN4LYFE*
> 
> By all means link me something, I don't plan on going to hard since I'm thinking early retirement from OCing lol!


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231799

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231877

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820233741

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231822


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why would I have to be "promised" or "search" for OC panel 2..I spend like over 2 months last year trying to buy another OC panel for Impact (now this one won't work),if I buy mother board with OC panel connector I expect to buy one when motherboard is sold ... no ?
> 
> Thank you


Seeing as it's such a deal breaker to you, In your shoes I would have found out prior to POS but maybe I'm just over cautious


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Hey Raja,
> 
> Is there going to be any problems connecting the existing OC panels to these new boards. Mine has the M7G firmware installed (which was painful coming from the RIVBE firmware)?
> 
> Just want to make sure it's going to be fully functional on these new boards. Otherwise I'll sell it because it's of no use to me.


Needs OC Panel 2 AFAIK.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> @Raja, what are the new boards coming out soon from ASUS, that we can expect?


Extreme, Pro and later WS, Impact and Formula. May be one or two more as well, but those will be unveiled, when they are unveiled


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> why would I have to be "promised" or "search" for OC panel 2..I spend like over 2 months last year trying to buy another OC panel for Impact (now this one won't work),if I buy mother board with OC panel connector I expect to buy one when motherboard is sold ... no ?
> 
> Thank you
> 
> 
> 
> Seeing as it's such a deal breaker to you, In your shoes I would have found out prior to POS but maybe I'm just over cautious
Click to expand...

I already have OC panel -I wasn't aware that the old one won't work with new hardware (firmware update usually is all you need) ..it seams like both of you and Raja can't grasp the fact that this came as surprise to me and probably few others ,this is nothing new and one would assume that the obvious problem of supplying the OC Panels on l*a*unch or right after would be properly address and corrected but..NO..,instead we have Asus rep.that can't answer very simple question and the best you get is..we just "have to wait and see"..lol that's embarrassing


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> I already have OC panel -I wasn't aware that the old one won't work with new hardware ..it seams like both of you and Raja can't grasp the fact that this came as surprise to me and probably few others ,this is nothing new and one would assume that the obvious problem of supplying the OC Panels on l*a*unch or right after would be properly address and corrected but..NO..,instead we have Asus rep.that can't answer very simple question and the best you get is..we just "have to wait and see"..lol that's embarrassing


It is not embarrassing for me at all. I don't decide whether something will be sold separately or not and until I am told one way or the other, I will not say one way or the other.


----------



## KaRtA82

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Needs OC Panel 2 AFAIK.


Well, got to say, that's very disappointing to hear. I'm with cold-hand here, there should be a way to use the current OC Panel than force people to "upgrade" with their new hardware.

Firmware upgrade worked fine before, cant see the issue getting it to communicate the same with only "minor changes". Guess we will have to keep waiting to find out. Might have a chat with my Aussie rep.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KaRtA82*
> 
> Well, got to say, that's very disappointing to hear. I'm with cold-hand here, there should be a way to use the current OC Panel than force people to "upgrade" with their new hardware.
> 
> Firmware upgrade worked fine before, cant see the issue getting it to communicate the same with only "minor changes". Guess we will have to keep waiting to find out. Might have a chat with my Aussie rep.


Yes you should contact your rep in AU, as regional stocking of products varies. I don't cover the AU region - they may have different plans for product availability and may have defined OC Panel 2 already. That's also why I label these threads with North America in the title. On our side, until the product managers tell me their plans and availability, I cannot say yes or no, and their decision has nothing to do with any other region.


----------



## Hulablaoon

Hi all,

I've been having trouble getting my Z170-A to boot with all 4 sticks of RAM installed. I've tried 2 different sets of memory:

HyperX FURY 32 GB 2666 MHz DDR4 CL15
and
Corsair CMK32GX4M4A2400C14 Vengeance LPX 32GB (4x 8GB) DDR4 2400Mhz CL14 (I've checked and this is on Asus' QVL list)

With either set of memory it will boot fine with 1 or 2 sticks installed, but with 4 sticks in sits with a black screen with the red CPU_LED lit for 10-15 secs, then reboots. It will repeat this loop until i disconnect the power.

Anyone have any clue what might be going on?

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Hulablaoon*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> I've been having trouble getting my Z170-A to boot with all 4 sticks of RAM installed. I've tried 2 different sets of memory:
> 
> HyperX FURY 32 GB 2666 MHz DDR4 CL15
> and
> Corsair CMK32GX4M4A2400C14 Vengeance LPX 32GB (4x 8GB) DDR4 2400Mhz CL14 (I've checked and this is on Asus' QVL list)
> 
> With either set of memory it will boot fine with 1 or 2 sticks installed, but with 4 sticks in sits with a black screen with the red CPU_LED lit for 10-15 secs, then reboots. It will repeat this loop until i disconnect the power.
> 
> Anyone have any clue what might be going on?
> 
> Thanks


Is this an X99 kit? Probably why. If that is the case you may need to increase DRAM voltage or slacken timings to get it to work.


----------



## Silent Scone

I need an additional 20mv (DRAMV) on my 3000C15 quad channel kit than what was needed on X99 platform.


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, most vendors don't have much guard band, so any variation in signal integrity or throughput results in instability at the timings, voltage or speed the kit was rated at.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja, Do you have any timeline or when Asus might tease or show the Impact? With the wait its like I'm stuck between the Z170 Stinger and your Impact. Its frustrating just waiting for something so amazing


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja, Do you have any timeline or when Asus might tease or show the Impact? With the wait its like I'm stuck between the Z170 Stinger and your Impact. Its frustrating just waiting for something so amazing


Do not know when it will be shown to the public yet.


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do not know when it will be shown to the public yet.


Just forward the feedback that we need the tease, asap.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Just forward the feedback that we need the tease, asap.


No tease before it is time to tease


----------



## ansontzcheung

I am currently planning to build a new PC which I intend to overclock a 6700K.

I have done some research and found two suitable motherboards, they are *Z170-Delux*e and *Maximus VIII Hero*. I would like to ask which one is the best for achieving best overclocking result, stability and sustainabiliy when I prefer overclocking manually in UEFI BIOS? As I know, ROG series offers good overclocking experience while mainstream (signature) series intends to offer users great overall experience, but I found that Z170-Deluxe has 16 phase power while Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. As a result, I wonder if the former can offer much more powerful overclocking experience...


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I am currently planning to build a new PC which I intend to overclock a 6700K.
> 
> I have done some research and found two suitable motherboards, they are *Z170-Delux*e and *Maximus VIII Hero*. I would like to ask which one is the best for achieving best overclocking result, stability and sustainabiliy when I prefer overclocking manually in UEFI BIOS? As I know, ROG series offers good overclocking experience while mainstream (signature) series intends to offer users great overall experience, but I found that Z170-Deluxe has 16 phase power while Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. As a result, I wonder if the former can offer much more powerful overclocking experience...


I think either will overclock about the same.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I am currently planning to build a new PC which I intend to overclock a 6700K.
> 
> I have done some research and found two suitable motherboards, they are *Z170-Delux*e and *Maximus VIII Hero*. I would like to ask which one is the best for achieving best overclocking result, stability and sustainabiliy when I prefer overclocking manually in UEFI BIOS? As I know, ROG series offers good overclocking experience while mainstream (signature) series intends to offer users great overall experience, but I found that Z170-Deluxe has 16 phase power while Maximus VIII Hero has only 8 phase. As a result, I wonder if the former can offer much more powerful overclocking experience...


Hello

Either VRM solution will allow one to get the most out of the CPU overclock. You should base your decision on the feature set that best suits your needs.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Either VRM solution will allow one to get the most out of the CPU overclock. You should base your decision on the feature set that best suits your needs.


Thanks for your replies.

Does the number of power phase affect overclocking capability? It seems that Z170-Deluxe offers better stability thanks to its 16 phase power solution...

But I would choose Maximus VIII Hero from the perspective of functionality simply because I dont need on-board WiFi......


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your replies.
> 
> Does the number of power phase affect overclocking capability? It seems that Z170-Deluxe offers better stability thanks to its 16 phase power solution...


Hello

In the context of the comparison being discussed here no. We were discussing this earlier today in the thread linked below. See post #174.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568161/various-various-z170-motherboards-releases/170


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In the context of the comparison being discussed here no. We were discussing this earlier today in the thread linked below. See post #174.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568161/various-various-z170-motherboards-releases/170


Thanks so much.

But why ASUS has the 16 phase power deisgn for Z170-Deluxe but not ROG series which is mainly designed for overclockers and gamers? Other than that, I heard that Z170-Deluxe has some extra pins on CPU socket with no announced benefits...Is it possible that it provides higher overclocking potential?


----------



## ansontzcheung

ROG series is famous for overclocking capability while Z170-Deluxe from mainstream signature series has much more power phase, quite a huge dilemma









As mainstream series is not dedicated to overclocking and gaming, does it mean that it has lower performance when it comes to overclocking?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> ROG series is famous for overclocking capability while Z170-Deluxe from mainstream signature series has much more power phase, quite a huge dilemma
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As mainstream series is not dedicated to overclocking and gaming, does it mean that it has lower performance when it comes to overclocking?


The dilemma is solved by this:

1) Stop thinking about the power phases.

2) CPU overclocking is close. ROG has a few more features for memory clocking at very high frequencies, but for users such as yourself, this will make no difference.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The dilemma is solved by this:
> 
> 1) Stop thinking about the power phases.
> 
> 2) CPU overclocking is close. ROG has a few more features for memory clocking at very high frequencies, but for users such as yourself, this will make no difference.


Thanks for your reply. I think I would go for Maximus VIII Hero


----------



## Telstar

which are the differences between the Hero and the Ranger? There is a 40€ price difference in my Country


----------



## [email protected]

PCB layers, memory OC, some power changes. That type of stuff.


----------



## CrazyAngelDude

Having issues with ASUS Z170-A and Intel Core i7-6700K built a few days ago.

My sound is popping/cracking when launching fullscreen applications only (such as games), windowed applications and borderless fullscreen do not exhibit this behavior.

Sometimes the sound is extremely distorted and won't stop until I quit the game and launch it again. Same deal with 3.5mm headphones, 5.1 surround speakers and USB headset. At first I thought it was my USB headset, seeing as Plantronics haven't released any Windows 10 drivers. LatencyMon bars turn red as soon as I launch an application, even Youtube.

With USB headset connected it blames the Plantronic drivers, with it disconnected it blames the Realtek drivers, with that disabled it blames Intel network, with that disabled it blames NVIDIA drivers. Doesn't matter how much I disable, it always finds something new to blame.

Disabled all C-states, ASUS Turbo etc in BIOS. High performance power plan.

The only thing in my system that hasn't been replaced is the power supply and SSD. I've had the power supply around two years, it's a 1000W XFX Limited Black Edition made by Seasonic.

FPS is not an issue as far as I can tell. Mainly playing CS:GO but started playing Dead Island again recently, solid 200-300 FPS on max settings. CS:GO tends to stick around 350 maxed out 1920x1080. Only had one crash and that was in BIOS for some strange reason. Event Viewer shows four warnings displaying the following message:

A corrected hardware error has occurred.

Reported by component: Processor Core
Error Source: Corrected Machine Check
Error Type: Cache Hierarchy Error
Processor APIC ID: 4

What do you guys think, defect motherboard or PSU dying? Perhaps Windows 10 drivers being awful?


----------



## dansi

Hi Asus,
I have M8G and 6600K. I found the vcore overclocking not as fine as R5E when using adaptive.

Both at 45x,

In R5E, at adaptive it will auto set the vcore to the lowest, and ignores the overclocked multiplier, auto set to stock VID. I only had to dial in the additional turbo voltage to account for the 45x multiplier.

In M8G, at adaptive, it auto set the vcore to the highest that comes with 45x selection. Additional turbo voltage does not seem to work here. It ignores the non-overclock VID.

Is this the power of Skylake?


----------



## dansi

btw the integrated music from gene is great!

compared to ZXR and RVE, the gene playback melody is better. Of course the standalone ZXR has better separation at higher volume and when the music gets complicated.

Still i will sell my ZXR because i don't listen to complicated high volume music.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Asus,
> I have M8G and 6600K. I found the vcore overclocking not as fine as R5E when using adaptive.
> 
> Both at 45x,
> 
> In R5E, at adaptive it will auto set the vcore to the lowest, and ignores the overclocked multiplier, auto set to stock VID. I only had to dial in the additional turbo voltage to account for the 45x multiplier.
> 
> In M8G, at adaptive, it auto set the vcore to the highest that comes with 45x selection. Additional turbo voltage does not seem to work here. It ignores the non-overclock VID.
> 
> Is this the power of Skylake?


Contact ASUS in your region - a setting issue on your side (or CPU is under load and you are misunderstanding something).


----------



## dansi

Oh craps,... so my new M8G is problematic ...Damn i made many blisters installing in matx casing.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Dani what problems are you having


----------



## [email protected]

I think it's just you misunderstanding how to set adaptive and how it works. There is a language barrier also, so best contact your local ASUS dept and ask them to help.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja, Do you by any chance be able to give away how many usb ports will be on back of the VIII Impact? If you can please give me the into. Pretty big decision on what i will go for.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja, Do you by any chance be able to give away how many usb ports will be on back of the VIII Impact? If you can please give me the into. Pretty big decision on what i will go for.


I cannot give away any info on the Impact.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks the wait is killing me. Totally understand its under wraps just hope it exceeds expectations of a lot


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Contact ASUS in your region - a setting issue on your side (or CPU is under load and you are misunderstanding something).


phew i thought my effort was gone wasted.









when asus release Skylake OC guide? I feel Skylake and Haswell bios work differently. But i like ROG because so many places to tweaks.

but btw the readings i compared was in bios. Not in windows, so difference is strange


----------



## [email protected]

CPU is under load in UEFI - so nothing strange.


----------



## Subzero199

I'm experiencing some issues with the Hero VIII.
Sometimes after boot the mouse isn't powered until after i press a button on it, then it lights up but i can't use it. Happens once every four boots i would have to say.

Then sometimes i have no audio instead. It's infuriating to have to reboot when i realize i have no sound.

A reboot always solves it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Subzero199*
> 
> I'm experiencing some issues with the Hero VIII.
> Sometimes after boot the mouse isn't powered until after i press a button on it, then it lights up but i can't use it. Happens once every four boots i would have to say.
> 
> Then sometimes i have no audio instead. It's infuriating to have to reboot when i realize i have no sound.
> 
> A reboot always solves it.


Contact your local ASUS service and report this to them. Be sure to include all the info that you have not reported here, such as USB ports used, the make/model of mouse, other USB devices plugged into the board, and whether the system is overclocked or not etc.


----------



## crash01

According to this review the new Gene looks quite good! I'm looking for a new mATX Z170 mobo (ASUS







) and I will go with that. How is working atm? BIOS is good?


----------



## TMatzelle60

If it wasn't for the rma horror stories


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> If it wasn't for the rma horror stories


If you add up how many cases there are per year on the main forums it is fewer than 10 - compared to the sales volumes, that is minuscule. Of course, I'd rather there were none at all, and that is something to strive for. If you're not happy with things you're always welcome to open a thread about your personal ASUS product issues, and if there's something to deal with, I'll pass on to the CLM team.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Thanks raja I understand that are small amount honestly your boards look amazing I have ur laptops and chromebooks and tablets and love them I guess some people you know just worry and want high quality stuff I never had problems and I know stuff do happen with waiting for the impact it sucks I know it takes alot yo engineer on a small board. I might end up going with the hero board


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Asus,
> I have M8G and 6600K. I found the vcore overclocking not as fine as R5E when using adaptive.
> 
> Both at 45x,
> 
> In R5E, at adaptive it will auto set the vcore to the lowest, and ignores the overclocked multiplier, auto set to stock VID. I only had to dial in the additional turbo voltage to account for the 45x multiplier.
> 
> In M8G, at adaptive, it auto set the vcore to the highest that comes with 45x selection. Additional turbo voltage does not seem to work here. It ignores the non-overclock VID.
> 
> Is this the power of Skylake?


Hi Raja, i found the cause of this strange-ness!

It is due to CPU SVID settings in bios!

For X99, i disabled it as recommended, and no effect on the idle VID and adaptive vcore patterns. I think only effect is software monitoring cannot read TDP, but that is not important.









For Skylake, i disable it, and the M8G bios applies the highest VID in bios! I switch back to auto and every thing works great with adaptive settings.

This the power of FIVR missing? I think Asus need update the wordings in M8G for CPU SVID, it should be left at auto. I found no overclocking benefit with it disabled...so far.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Raja, i found the cause of this strange-ness!
> 
> It is due to CPU SVID settings in bios!
> 
> For X99, i disabled it as recommended, and no effect on the idle VID and adaptive vcore patterns. I think only effect is software monitoring cannot read TDP, but that is not important.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For Skylake, i disable it, and the M8G bios applies the highest VID in bios! I switch back to auto and every thing works great with adaptive settings.
> 
> This the power of FIVR missing? I think Asus need update the wordings in M8G for CPU SVID, it should be left at auto. I found no overclocking benefit with it disabled...so far.


There is no update needed for this. Vcore is tied to SVID on SKL, it was not on X99 due to FIVR.


----------



## mandrix

Interesting. Page 1-1 in the VIII Hero manual there's a mention of "the Intel Z97 platform". This is under the SLI/Crossfire On-Demand section. Misprint?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting. Page 1-1 in the VIII Hero manual there's a mention of "the Intel Z97 platform". This is under the SLI/Crossfire On-Demand section. Misprint?


These things happen


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These things happen


Yep.


----------



## [email protected]

Updated first post with
ROG OC Panel 1 firmware update for Z170


----------



## coolhandluke41

Thank you very much Sir


----------



## Mack42

When will TUF Z170 Sabertooth be available to buy?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> When will TUF Z170 Sabertooth be available to buy?


Maybe a month or so in North America.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja the wait is killing me and my son for the impact lol


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja the wait is killing me and my son for the impact lol


This does not surprise me, you are a highly excitable character.


----------



## Rubashka

The wait is killing me for Extreme!







WHENNN???


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Updated first post with
> ROG OC Panel 1 firmware update for Z170


it looks like OC panel 1 and 2 have different pin-out or all I need is another cable/adapter ?


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it looks like OC panel 1 and 2 have different pin-out or all I need is another cable/adapter ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

You need to connect the cable to the OC Panel connector not the front panel connector you have circled.


----------



## coolhandluke41

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> it looks like OC panel 1 and 2 have different pin-out or all I need is another cable/adapter ?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hello
> 
> You need to connect the cable to the OC Panel connector not the front panel connector you have circled.
Click to expand...

lol..ok next to it..sorry for being old and blind

EDIT; end up killing my OC Panel


----------



## TMatzelle60

I heard the extreme is cancelled due to lack of awesomeness kidding


----------



## Menthol

Intel, did they go on vacation or something? this lack of CPU's isn't doing much for kicking this platform off


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Intel, did they go on vacation or something? this lack of CPU's isn't doing much for kicking this platform off


Broadwell still isn't even available in America, and that "launched" June 2nd.


----------



## das54321

I am running a 6700k on a z170 A mainboard.
i am satisfied with it, however the boot times are extraordinarily long, it takes 12 seconds of black screen until the bios input screen even appears.
i guess i just want to know if this is normal/might be fixed with future bios updates or if i should disable something to get it to boot a little faster.

thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *das54321*
> 
> I am running a 6700k on a z170 A mainboard.
> i am satisfied with it, however the boot times are extraordinarily long, it takes 12 seconds of black screen until the bios input screen even appears.
> i guess i just want to know if this is normal/might be fixed with future bios updates or if i should disable something to get it to boot a little faster.
> 
> thanks!


POST times will vary according to parts used and system configuration. If POST time is truly a concern, your best bet is to use suspend to DRAM. No more waiting around required.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja does Asus motherboard Usb keyboard and mouse work right off the bat with a windows 7 install i heard asrock and evga you have yo slipstream the drivers for windows 7 or the mouse and keyboard won't work


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja does Asus motherboard Usb keyboard and mouse work right off the bat with a windows 7 install i heard asrock and evga you have yo slipstream the drivers for windows 7 or the mouse and keyboard won't work


Look into why they wont work. Better than going round asking everyone the same thing and still having doubts.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja does Asus motherboard Usb keyboard and mouse work right off the bat with a windows 7 install i heard asrock and evga you have yo slipstream the drivers for windows 7 or the mouse and keyboard won't work


Hello

Win7 does not natively support xHCI. All motherboards based on the Z170 platform will require some type of workaround for a Win7 install. Familiarization with the architecture of a new platform can head off numerous issues or disappointments.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Yea I saw that wonder if Asus boards how this because of the limitations of the chipset. I have no doubts about where I'm going just want to know

Wish companies would have done this before hand the reason I ask is not for me i have 2 customer builds that are using Rog 170 and I wanted to know before hand before I get headache


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Yea I saw that wonder if Asus boards how this because of the limitations of the chipset. I have no doubts about where I'm going just want to know
> 
> Wish companies would have done this before hand the reason I ask is not for me i have 2 customer builds that are using Rog 170 and I wanted to know before hand before I get headache


The ASUS time machine is still in R&D


----------



## TMatzelle60

They do have boards to check bios and stuff they must have know this but that is beside the point I just want to know if I will have probles with windows 7 or did Asus find the workaround


----------



## rck1984

Even though I live in Europe and not in North America, I got my Maximus Hero in the mail today. A truly beautiful mainboard


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello all, I just got my Maximus VIII Hero today and have questions about ROG secure erase.

I currently own two SSDs - Crucial MX200, M550 and A-DATA SP900. As far as I cannot find them in the secure erase compatibility list, does it mean that secure erase is not recommended for those drives? I have tried secure erased M550 and SP900 by parted magic and found no problem at all. Some people in forums mentions that secure erase is only a standard ATA command so it should not be any compatibility problem even though my SSDs are not listed in official compatiblity page, but I still worry about that so I am here to see if anyone in this thread has tried it before...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all, I just got my Maximus VIII Hero today and have questions about ROG secure erase.
> 
> I currently own two SSDs - Crucial MX200, M550 and A-DATA SP900. As far as I cannot find them in the secure erase compatibility list, does it mean that secure erase is not recommended for those drives? I have tried secure erased M550 and SP900 by parted magic and found no problem at all. Some people in forums mentions that secure erase is only a standard ATA command so it should not be any compatibility problem even though my SSDs are not listed in official compatiblity page, but I still worry about that so I am here to see if anyone in this thread has tried it before...


Hello

I use the ROG Secure Erase on all my SSDs if they are listed as supported or not and have never had an issue. But in the end the decision to do so can only be made by you.


----------



## phillyman36

I have the Asus z170 Deluxe. Still waiting to get my hands on an i7 6700k. Question for Raja. If I were to grab an Intel 750pcie ssd am I supposed to put that in the 3rd(last) pcie slot and set that to x4 or is it supposed to go in the 2nd pcie slot?(By inserting it in the 2nd slot would that make my single graphics a x8 instead of x16?)


----------



## TMatzelle60

Praz if the z170 does not let me use usb ports. How would I install windows 7


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> I have the Asus z170 Deluxe. Still waiting to get my hands on an i7 6700k. Question for Raja. If I were to grab an Intel 750pcie ssd am I supposed to put that in the 3rd(last) pcie slot and set that to x4 or is it supposed to go in the 2nd pcie slot?(By inserting it in the 2nd slot would that make my single graphics a x8 instead of x16?)


Hi,

The last slot is the best one to use as it is routed via the PCH PCIe lanes. This would leave your single GPU in the first full length slot running at X16.

-Raja


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Praz if the z170 does not let me use usb ports. How would I install windows 7


CD!

Or slip AHCI/xHCI/USB drivers into W7 install using NLite.


----------



## TMatzelle60

So I can use the mouse in the bios fine thanks


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> CD!
> 
> Or slip AHCI/xHCI/USB drivers into W7 install using NLite.


May as well slip that Intel Nvme driver in as well, you could then make it an unattended install


----------



## TMatzelle60

Well i have no way to slip drivers i see some motherboards have the options to have windows 7 install in the bios. Does that mean the bios the mouse will work ok ?


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Well i have no way to slip drivers i see some motherboards have the options to have windows 7 install in the bios. Does that mean the bios the mouse will work ok ?


Use NLite. That will let you modify your installation image to add the drivers mentioned above.


----------



## dhenzjhen

Download my Win7+USB OS *here*

EDIT: OS supports all z170 boards


----------



## ansontzcheung

Hello all, I have a question regarding my Maximus VIII Hero.

When I got the board yesterday, the shopkeeper intended to take out the board from the box for me to check the socket pins. However, when he did that, he "catched" the vrm heatsink of the board by hand to take out the board. So I now worry that it would damage the heatsink or even break some hidden parts inside even though I have not tried installing that and booting it up yet.

Do you guys think that it would damage the board? Or do I worry too much while "catching" that position to take out the board is very common?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Hello all, I have a question regarding my Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> When I got the board yesterday, the shopkeeper intended to take out the board from the box for me to check the socket pins. However, when he did that, he "catched" the vrm heatsink of the board by hand to take out the board. So I now worry that it would damage the heatsink or even break some hidden parts inside even though I have not tried installing that and booting it up yet.
> 
> Do you guys think that it would damage the board? Or do I worry too much while "catching" that position to take out the board is very common?


This is a very inane question if I'm honest! If the heatsink is still making contact, just fit it. It's not likely he caused any damage.


----------



## phillyman36

Hey Raja for the z170 Deluxe there is a updated bios version(0604) that keeps appearing then disappearing on the website. Do you know whats going on with it. Waiting for my cpu and ram still but i downloaded it and have is saved. Is it ok to use or should i delete it? Right now the only bios version on the website is the original first release.


----------



## ansontzcheung

If I find there are something listed in "last modified" page in UEFI when the board is fresh-out-of-the-box, does it mean that someone (maybe the shopkeeper) has used it before?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Hey Raja for the z170 Deluxe there is a updated bios version(0604) that keeps appearing then disappearing on the website. Do you know whats going on with it. Waiting for my cpu and ram still but i downloaded it and have is saved. Is it ok to use or should i delete it? Right now the only bios version on the website is the original first release.


This version will be replaced on Friday with an updated version. There is a module update for EZ Flash that we are going to add. Hold off til the new UEFI release goes up.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Well i have no way to slip drivers i see some motherboards have the options to have windows 7 install in the bios. Does that mean the bios the mouse will work ok ?


Win 7 does not have a Nvme driver like Win 8 - 10 so you will need to download the driver from Intel and have it on a usb drive to install Win 7 on that 750 drive, similar to installing a raid driver


----------



## TMatzelle60

I don't have a pc that will be able to get those drivers to slip install. Is there anything in the bios that would let me use the Usb ports like other companies have like windows 7 mode. I believe this is another way to push people off 7

Also my windows 7 is on a disk. By far I must say this is ******ed I'm sorry for all the questions but idk *** I'm doing


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This version will be replaced on Friday with an updated version. There is a module update for EZ Flash that we are going to add. Hold off til the new UEFI release goes up.


Awesome. Thanks for the info.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Awesome. Thanks for the info.


You are welcome sir


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 
> 
> If I find there are something listed in "last modified" page in UEFI when the board is fresh-out-of-the-box, does it mean that someone (maybe the shopkeeper) has used it before?


I have just called retailer and he claimed that maybe the local dealer company had tested the board before when performing QC, do you ASUS allow that?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I have just called retailer and he claimed that maybe the local dealer company had tested the board before when performing QC, do you ASUS allow that?


You will need to ask ASUS Hong Kong - this thread is for North America. Maybe they updated the UEFI build - which is allowed.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You will need to ask ASUS Hong Kong - this thread is for North America. Maybe they updated the UEFI build - which is allowed.


I see...but I am just curious about UEFI version. Is it recommended to update UEFI while overclocking stability and capability is the biggest concern?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I see...but I am just curious about UEFI version. Is it recommended to update UEFI while overclocking stability and capability is the biggest concern?


ASUS Hong Kong, or just stop worrying about things this much.


----------



## ansontzcheung

How about if I just discovered a bug in your UEFI which is used worldwide? I can just contact Asus in my region?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> How about if I just discovered a bug in your UEFI which is used worldwide? I can just contact Asus in my region?


Yes. Contact ASUS in your region for all support related cases.


----------



## paulieguns

Did they put a plx chip on the viii extreme yet? I have 3 980ti kingpins that would look really nice on that board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Did they put a plx chip on the viii extreme yet? I have 3 980ti kingpins that would look really nice on that board.


Hello

You were given the answer to this 2 weeks ago. Different day + same question = same answer.


----------



## paulieguns

Lol i know. I was hoping their was a change. Thats all.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Lol i know. I was hoping their was a change. Thats all.


The only Z170 board planned with PLX is the WS (where it oddly makes a bit of sense). For triple GPU use, you should really be on X99 my friend


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For triple GPU use, you should really be on X99 my friend


Hello

As well as practically no cost difference.


----------



## paulieguns

Your right on the x99 but i cant get over the color scheme on the viii extreme. The inside of my 900d is wrapped in carbon fiber and would perfectly match such a nice looking board. I would sacrafice some added core power for looks. Plus i am just a gamer. Any chance Asus will be releasing any new x99 boards with z170 color scheme?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Your right on the x99 but i cant get over the color scheme on the viii extreme. The inside of my 900d is wrapped in carbon fiber and would perfectly match such a nice looking board. I would sacrafice some added core power for looks. Plus i am just a gamer. Any chance Asus will be releasing any new x99 boards with z170 color scheme?


Commenting on more X99 boards is not something I can do right now. Do you look at your rig while you are gaming?







I'd use the reasoning to help make a decision. Either go two GPUs with Z170, or go three GPU with X99.


----------



## paulieguns

Lol yes i honestly do......yes i do look at my rig while gaming and im not afraid to admit it!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Hey I look at my rig to lol. I must be a Tard because I am trying to see if Asus z170 has windows 7 installation like msi has to let the mouse and keyboard work


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *paulieguns*
> 
> Your right on the x99 but i cant get over the color scheme on the viii extreme. The inside of my 900d is wrapped in carbon fiber and would perfectly match such a nice looking board. I would sacrafice some added core power for looks. Plus i am just a gamer. Any chance Asus will be releasing any new x99 boards with z170 color scheme?


I would look at this practically as has been suggested. As said already you should really be on x99 for three GPU, but from personal experience I would ask yourself if you really need to have three GPU. SLI scaling past two cards is categorically poor as of today, sometimes even resulting in negative performance scaling. You seem to favour form over function from the seems of it, so why not sacrifice one card.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Any word yet on a Maximus VIII Formula board? Or still in silent stealthy mode? My Maximus II Formula needs a successor.


----------



## midlan

I am interested in GRYPHON Z170. Are there some information about it?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja said no info on the Gryphon if i remember correctly he said maybe. I highly doubt we will see it


----------



## ibtar

Is there any way to disable the amplifier on the Maximus Hero VIII? I have three "Amplify Level" options but there's no option to actually disable it. It's detecting my 80ohm DT770's as 960ohm headphones and my headphones are unusable because they're way, way too loud when I specify them as headphones. If I actually had the volume up when it "detected" (and I use that term loosely, lol) the impedence of my headphones, could it have actually blown them by feeding them way too much power? I'm not sure honestly, but it seems like that might have been a possibility.

I've selected "speakers", but I really shouldn't have to and this kind of poor detection shouldn't be happening if there's no way to disable the functionality within the SupremeFX UI.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Is there any way to disable the amplifier on the Maximus Hero VIII? I have three "Amplify Level" options but there's no option to actually disable it. It's detecting my 80ohm DT770's as 960ohm headphones and my headphones are unusable because they're way, way too loud when I specify them as headphones. If I actually had the volume up when it "detected" (and I use that term loosely, lol) the impedence of my headphones, could it have actually blown them by feeding them way too much power? I'm not sure honestly, but it seems like that might have been a possibility.
> 
> I've selected "speakers", but I really shouldn't have to and this kind of poor detection shouldn't be happening if there's no way to disable the functionality within the SupremeFX UI.


Set them as speakers for now and fill out an ASUS Support ticket.


----------



## coolice

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Hey I look at my rig to lol. I must be a Tard because I am trying to see if Asus z170 has windows 7 installation like msi has to let the mouse and keyboard work


Are you looking for something like this?

page 2-48
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/E10719_Z170_PRO_GAMING_UM_V2_WEB.pdf

EZ Installer
Windows® 7 and USB 3.0 driver installation for 100 Series and Braswell platform
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/V1_00_08.zip


----------



## lysyn

Why in the BIOS 701 is so hard to set the voltage? (z170 Deluxe)
Speed step does not work.


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> Why in the BIOS 701 is so hard to set the voltage? (z170 Deluxe)
> Speed step does not work.


Hi quick question for you. When you updated the bios to the 0701 version did you have to rename the file or did you just download it and updated?(previous versions you had to use the renaming tool when putting on a thumb drive z97)


----------



## phillyman36

Raja are there any advantages/disadvantages in using the pcie 3rd slot vs m.2 slot with the Hyperkit? Cant decide if i want to use the Intel 750 pcie card or if i should use the 2.5' version and attach it to the m.2 slot.


----------



## lysyn

After uploading a new BIOS needs to be reset (Load optimize defaults)? Do you need to use clear CMOS? I reset ((Load optimize defaults) the him several times and now works ok.


----------



## Ziver

Nerw MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0508 bios wosrt then older one for overclocking. I cant stable same settings with new one :S


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Raja are there any advantages/disadvantages in using the pcie 3rd slot vs m.2 slot with the Hyperkit? Cant decide if i want to use the Intel 750 pcie card or if i should use the 2.5' version and attach it to the m.2 slot.


It should be identical.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Nerw MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-ASUS-0508 bios wosrt then older one for overclocking. I cant stable same settings with new one :S


Just a change of llc rules, so you can increase vcore or use higher llc.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Raja are there any advantages/disadvantages in using the pcie 3rd slot vs m.2 slot with the Hyperkit? Cant decide if i want to use the Intel 750 pcie card or if i should use the 2.5' version and attach it to the m.2 slot.


Should be the same as Telstar said.


----------



## [email protected]

Latest UEFI 0801 for Z170-A and Z170-Deluxe:

Latest UEFI update for the Z170-A can be downloaded here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-LW9GLTdWQ0xreHM/view?usp=sharing

Latest UEFI update for the Z170-Deluxe can be downloaded here:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-MkN5OVN3UXF5N3M/view?usp=sharing

Use USB BIOS flashback or EZ flash to update to these builds. Clear CMOS before flashing to ensure the system is stable. Do not flash when overclocked.


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest UEFI 0801 for Z170-A and Z170-Deluxe:
> 
> Latest UEFI update for the Z170-A can be downloaded here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-LW9GLTdWQ0xreHM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Latest UEFI update for the Z170-Deluxe can be downloaded here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-MkN5OVN3UXF5N3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Use USB BIOS flashback or EZ flash to update to these builds. Clear CMOS before flashing to ensure the system is stable. Do not flash when overclocked.


What are the changes between this and the 0701 Bios? Looks like we don't need to rename the bios files anymore.


----------



## [email protected]

Would recommend you update to 0801 - should be marginally better for graphics perf at 100 BCLK.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest UEFI 0801 for Z170-A and Z170-Deluxe:
> 
> Latest UEFI update for the Z170-A can be downloaded here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-LW9GLTdWQ0xreHM/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Latest UEFI update for the Z170-Deluxe can be downloaded here:
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-MkN5OVN3UXF5N3M/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Use USB BIOS flashback or EZ flash to update to these builds. Clear CMOS before flashing to ensure the system is stable. Do not flash when overclocked.


Also got the board with old BIOS version yesterday. Raja should I unplug the power cord while clearing CMOS? The red CLR_CMOS button should be pressed and held a few sec?


----------



## lysyn

Bios 0801 works ok. (z170 Deluxe)


----------



## [email protected]

No need to remove power when clearing CMOS.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need to remove power when clearing CMOS.


Glad to know that. How about the button? Just click once and all will be fine?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> Glad to know that. How about the button? Just click once and all will be fine?


If you hold it down short or too long the sky may fall down









Check your settings have been set back to default. If they have then CMOS cleared.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you hold it down short or too long the sky may fall down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Check your settings have been set back to default. If they have then CMOS cleared.


http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3330-M4E-clear-cmos-switch-on-backside

Here you recommend holding for 5 seconds, but I'm not sure if it still works in this generation board









The button doesn't clear RTC and doesn't reset system time, does it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3330-M4E-clear-cmos-switch-on-backside
> 
> Here you recommend holding for 5 seconds, but I'm not sure if it still works in this generation board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button doesn't clear RTC and doesn't reset system time, does it?


You only have to press it to find out...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> http://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?3330-M4E-clear-cmos-switch-on-backside
> 
> Here you recommend holding for 5 seconds, but I'm not sure if it still works in this generation board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The button doesn't clear RTC and doesn't reset system time, does it?


10 seconds you actually go _back_ in time.









sorry


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 10 seconds you actually go _back_ in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


I think he just did...


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 10 seconds you actually go _back_ in time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sorry


I think I may give "one-click" a try simply because I dont want to go back to the past









Just spent an hour to read articles about LLC. Is it a big problem if I leave it [Auto] and mainly focus on Vcore and other stuff? I wonder if [Auto] will go too extreme when overclocked hence speed up CPU degradation...

Sorry not to be familiar with overclocking, but trying my best to deal with it


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think he just did...


Not yet


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> I think I may give "one-click" a try simply because I dont want to go back to the past
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just spent an hour to read articles about LLC. Is it a big problem if I leave it [Auto] and mainly focus on Vcore and other stuff? I wonder if [Auto] will go too extreme when overclocked hence speed up CPU degradation...
> 
> Sorry not to be familiar with overclocking, but trying my best to deal with it


Auto rules is Latin for let me take care of that for you. It's fine left alone







. These things should be ideally unless shooting for the stars or if you encounter instability whilst not predefined


----------



## Weber

Has anybody put two hydro copper in a z170 deluxe yet? I'm having trouble getting the right length connection. It's close to 34mm, I think. It's between resale connectors. I made one for now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> Has anybody put two hydro copper in a z170 deluxe yet? I'm having trouble getting the right length connection. It's close to 34mm, I think. It's between resale connectors. I made one for now.


What slot spacing are you trying to use? Use the Phobya fittings. Depends on what Hydro Copper. EVGA stopped using Swiftech with Maxwell in favour of EK


----------



## Weber

z170 deluxe slot 2 pcie x 16_ 1 and slot 5 pcie x 16_ 1 with two 980 ti in sli.


----------



## SilasAC

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AISuite3_Win7-81-10_MVIII_V10124.zip

Just want to make sure the version of AI Suite 3 you ASUS uploaded works. Totally no response when any setup.exe (including ASUSsetup.exe) is clicked...


----------



## [email protected]

Uninstall the old version if you have it installed and try again. If that does not work, reinstall the OS.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Uninstall the old version if you have it installed and try again. If that does not work, reinstall the OS.


My system has just been re-installed completely, I can tell it MUST NOT be the problem of my OS.
Also, this version should be the most updated one UNLESS ASUS uploaded the old one

Just Google "asus ai suite not installing" and you should be able to get information helping you know whats wrong with the .exe and improve the program instead of requiring users to struggle with those "non-official" methods to start the installation.


----------



## dansi

Hi Raja Asus, will you have Z170 ROG thread later?

I just updated M8G bios. So far it is good. However the process of update gone back to early X99 ROG days.

It rebooted twice with statement..."updating bios..do not shutdown etc".
It is a slow process. Asus got rid of that with latest X99 ROG bios updates.
I hope they will soon too with Z170 ROG. I hate that black screen with no progress bar, not sure if bios is complete or not.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Raja Asus, will you have Z170 ROG thread later?
> 
> I just updated M8G bios. So far it is good. However the process of update gone back to early X99 ROG days.
> 
> It rebooted twice with statement..."updating bios..do not shutdown etc".
> It is a slow process. Asus got rid of that with latest X99 ROG bios updates.
> I hope they will soon too with Z170 ROG. I hate that black screen with no progress bar, not sure if bios is complete or not.


I think so...Just updated the uefi and had the same feeling with you


----------



## TMatzelle60

Dansi, Why not create one?


----------



## Praz

Hello

A separate support thread is not needed for ROG. The X99 ROG updates do the same if controllers are updated. If the message is not seen then no controller updates were included in the version of the UEFI being updated to.


----------



## GMK83

Any update on release of maximus VIII extreme?


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A separate support thread is not needed for ROG. The X99 ROG updates do the same if controllers are updated. If the message is not seen then no controller updates were included in the version of the UEFI being updated to.


wow! i did not know this! Interesting.









By controller update, is it referring to memory controller? sata controller? What got updated..hmmm


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> A separate support thread is not needed for ROG. The X99 ROG updates do the same if controllers are updated. If the message is not seen then no controller updates were included in the version of the UEFI being updated to.


That's right. ME FW updates in some of these builds. System should be left alone and will POST when ready with an F1 message.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMK83*
> 
> Any update on release of maximus VIII extreme?


Raja Said Oct/Nov if i remember and will the Impact Sept/Oct


----------



## GMK83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja Said Oct/Nov if i remember and will the Impact Sept/Oct


Awesome, thank you. Any word on SM951 compatibility as boot drive with these boards?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja would have to answer that


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja Said Oct/Nov if i remember and will the Impact Sept/Oct


2 weeks ago he posted,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In a few weeks.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GMK83*
> 
> Any update on release of maximus VIII extreme?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In a few weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*


No update yet.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Hey, Raja are Maximus VII Impact Still in production or are the factories only making VIII series motherboards and just getting rid of stock?


----------



## SilasAC

did anyone see "BLInitializeLibrary failed 0xc000009a" before? Got it just after I exit UEFI without saving...


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja Said Oct/Nov if i remember and will the Impact Sept/Oct


Do you happen to know if he said anything about a possible Z170 Maximus VIII Formula?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Yes Formula was in production or development. Don't quite remember if you do a thread search and look up Maximus VIII Formula you might see it. If i remember should be in first 5 pages

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/170#post_24291518

Post 178 Raja states


----------



## Rubashka

How are these people using ASUS MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME, if it's not out yet?

http://hwbot.org/hardware/motherboard/maximus_viii_extreme/


----------



## TMatzelle60

Could be Review models?


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Yes Formula was in production or development. Don't quite remember if you do a thread search and look up Maximus VIII Formula you might see it. If i remember should be in first 5 pages
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/170#post_24291518
> 
> Post 178 Raja states


Thank you very much.


----------



## coolhandluke41

did anyone update OC Panel with new firmware ? I tried the other day and couldn't find the "OC Panel update tool " (app that updates Oc Panel with new firmware )


all I see on download page are this three files


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> did anyone update OC Panel with new firmware ? I tried the other day and couldn't find the "OC Panel update tool " (app that updates Oc Panel with new firmware )
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> all I see on download page are this three files
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

If you have the OC Panel you should already have the update utility.

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/OC_Panel_Firmware_Win7-8-8-1_V1032.zip


----------



## udontnojak

Hi guys, I'm new here and in need of some help, I can't seem to get an overclock on my new system.

Any change to the CPU or RAM settings results in the PC not posting and appearing to hang, after 3-4 minutes I hold down the power button to turn off and reboot.
The POST message then displays "overclock failed press F1 to enter setup".

This is true whether I just change the RAM profile to XMP, use the asus EZ System Tuning, the EX Tuning Wizard or just bump up the CPU frequency.
I've already updated my BIOS from the ASUS website to 0301 (08/10/2015).

Just added my system details to my sign but add it here again
i7-6700K CPU | Asus Z170 PRO GAMING | G.Skill F4 3000MHz 16GB (2x8GB) | EVGA Cassified GeForce GTX 570 | 840 EVO 250GB | Windows 10 64 bit | NH-D15 | Noctua industrial PCC14 case fans | Define R5

I've checked the RAM is seated and in the correct DIMM slots

Some help on this would be much appreciated.


----------



## udontnojak

Ok, so I've ditched the AI suite 3 and I'm doing all the settings manually.
I set a very mild OC of 4.3 GHz at 1.35 V and get temps of around 65 stress testing.


----------



## udontnojak

65 degrees C


----------



## [email protected]

Read the i7 Overclocking overview linked in the first post and work through it.


----------



## SilasAC

The Vcore detected is quite frustrating...Different programs, including AI Suite and CPU-Z have different Vcore values. Both of them are far from the value I have set in UEFI.

Take 4.7GHz as an example, if I set 1.325v (manual mode) in UEFI, AI suite reads 1.408v and CPU-Z reads 1.28v.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> The Vcore detected is quite frustrating...Different programs, including AI Suite and CPU-Z have different Vcore values. Both of them are far from the value I have set in UEFI.
> 
> Take 4.7GHz as an example, if I set 1.325v (manual mode) in UEFI, AI suite reads 1.408v and CPU-Z reads 1.28v.


I would not believe cpuz in this case. I think it may need updating for 100 series boards.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Read the i7 Overclocking overview linked in the first post and work through it.


Raja,

Realbench is realy cool tool for stability check. I wanna know , can your team add a temp reader to realbench ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> Realbench is realy cool tool for stability check. I wanna know , can your team add a temp reader to realbench ?


Not at this time, no.


----------



## BranField

anyone with a deluxe had any issues with the fan headers? i have my 3 vardars connected to a phobya pwm splitter. when it was connected to fan 4 header it appeard to think it was attached to the waterpump header and would run 100%. moved it to fan 1 header and the qfan control worked.

It also looks like my asmedia controller has given up. halfway through watching a film it froze, i restarted and my drive connected to it was not to be found. i reinstalled the controller driver but did not find it. moved the drive over to one of the sata ports on the sata express and it was found immedietly.


----------



## [email protected]

Update to UEFI 0801, run the system at defaults. Connect a single fan to the header and then set the profile that way (after setting the header to PWM first). Use the splitter after the fan control ramp has been set.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update to UEFI 0801, run the system at defaults. Connect a single fan to the header and then set the profile that way (after setting the header to PWM first). Use the splitter after the fan control ramp has been set.


thanks for the reply. the 0801 BIOS isnt up on the site yet, is it only available through the link you provided?

any info on the asmedia issue?


----------



## [email protected]

Never heard of the ASM issue. If it is persistent, contact ASUS Support.


----------



## BranField

will do, thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Is there any way to disable the amplifier on the Maximus Hero VIII? I have three "Amplify Level" options but there's no option to actually disable it. It's detecting my 80ohm DT770's as 960ohm headphones and my headphones are unusable because they're way, way too loud when I specify them as headphones. If I actually had the volume up when it "detected" (and I use that term loosely, lol) the impedence of my headphones, could it have actually blown them by feeding them way too much power? I'm not sure honestly, but it seems like that might have been a possibility.
> 
> I've selected "speakers", but I really shouldn't have to and this kind of poor detection shouldn't be happening if there's no way to disable the functionality within the SupremeFX UI.


Try this driver: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5OO4alNP5EDOXJfeTRYYkpucmM/view


----------



## potatodemon

Is anyone else having problems with getting RAM to work in dual channel mode? I have the ASUS Z170-A and G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series DDR4 2666 Memory Capacity : 16GB (2 x 8GB). They both run fine when I have them in single channel mode. However, when I tried either of the dual channel possibilities the CPU light turns RED and the machine won't POST. This is with the XMP switch flipped to on. I can only seem to get the RAM to run as DDR4-2137. I am running the 501 BIOS

cpu-z http://valid.x86.fr/0a5fp6


----------



## [email protected]

Update to UEFI 0801 using one memory module. Do not USE XMP for the update procedure.

If after the update XMP in dual channel still does not work, your CPU may need more SA and IO voltage than the auto rules apply.


----------



## potatodemon

Thanks Raja. I updated to 801 without any issues. For the sake of trouble shooting I used 1 stick of ram and connected it to all 4 of the RAM slots with XMP off.

Sadly the machine would only boot when in slots DIMM_B1 or DIMM_B2. When connected to DIMM_A1 or DIMM_A2 the CPU LED would stay on for a while, then the system just reboots. Does this sound like a hardware problem? Everything else seems to work flawlessly with this system.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potatodemon*
> 
> Thanks Raja. I updated to 801 without any issues. For the sake of trouble shooting I used 1 stick of ram and connected it to all 4 of the RAM slots with XMP off.
> 
> Sadly the machine would only boot when in slots DIMM_B1 or DIMM_B2. When connected to DIMM_A1 or DIMM_A2 the CPU LED would stay on for a while, then the system just reboots. Does this sound like a hardware problem? Everything else seems to work flawlessly with this system.


If Channel A is not working even with one module inserted (nothing in Channel B), then check the CPU socket for bent pins, check the slots for any foreign matter, and make sure the CPU cooler is not warping the PCB.


----------



## potatodemon

I don't see anything in the slots that should not be there, and the PCB does not look warped. I was super careful installing the CPU so I don't think I would have bent pins, I will check it out when I have time. If I don't see bent pins on the CPU, it would seem like my last option would be to return the board and I really don't want to do that


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *potatodemon*
> 
> I don't see anything in the slots that should not be there, and the PCB does not look warped. I was super careful installing the CPU so I don't think I would have bent pins, I will check it out when I have time. If I don't see bent pins on the CPU, it would seem like my last option would be to return the board and I really don't want to do that


It can happen. Sometimes all it takes is a remount of the CPU. If a single module in Channel A is not being picked up at all even at defaults (no XMP), then something deeper is amiss. If a stick is being picked up but only struggling at XMP, then SA and IO voltage may need increasing for your CPU.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

hey guys anyone know why i don't get any video with my 290 and vii hero until i reach the os? The only way I can access bios is via onboard video.


----------



## [email protected]

Means your display and GPU are not handshaking at the correct resolution outside the operating system. Some korean monitors, TVs and projectors have this issue. There is no real fix for it. You can try using a different method of connecting the GPU to the display, but that may not help (depends on the native res and supported resolutions of the input).


----------



## Silent Scone

Some older cards suffer with this issue and as Raja says it's not board related, can also be timing related at the set resolution. MST 4k panels suffer with this problem on certain cards, and short of changing the GPU or output interface as Raja has said there is no real fix


----------



## bak3donh1gh

I dont see how this could possibly be the issue. I have 3 monitors, it doesnt display on any of them.
Also this same card with two other mobos has worked just fine. Also a 290 is not an old card.

Its two benq 1080p monitors and a samsung monitor as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh*
> 
> I dont see how this could possibly be the issue. I have 3 monitors, it doesnt display on any of them.
> Also this same card with two other mobos has worked just fine. Also a 290 is not an old card.
> 
> Its two benq 1080p monitors and a samsung monitor as well.


What happens when only one display is connected to the card in PCIE_1.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh*
> 
> I dont see how this could possibly be the issue. I have 3 monitors, it doesnt display on any of them.
> Also this same card with two other mobos has worked just fine. Also a 290 is not an old card.
> 
> Its two benq 1080p monitors and a samsung monitor as well.


The default output res of ASUS UEFI is 1280X1024. I have no issues on my side, not has anyone else reported no display with this GPU during BOOT.


----------



## SilasAC

I re-post here because I really hope that more people can know the problem and help me.

I saw this error message a few days before, and it recurs today unfortunately. So far this error happened when I exit UEFI, including exit without saving or save&exit. The details of what I have done are as follows:

- updating BIOS using ASUS's USB Flashback feature
- clearing CMOS by clicking on-board red CLR_CMOS button once
- entering UEFI to secure erase my SSDs
- selecting to boot from my inserted windows installation USB under boot tab
- THE ERROR HAPPENED

It also happens another time when I intend to boot into OS. So I believe the error would not be caused by either my USB nor OS (windows 8.1 with update). But I can still boot into OS or the USB after I reset my system.

I have done some research about BLInitializeLibrary. I just learnt it initializes boot loaders so the UEFI can search for OS and boot-into it. I saw some people using motherboards from other brands have also experienced this error before. So I wonder if it is a bug of UEFI caused by unknown reasons of bootloader initialization.

I would be grateful if ASUS (maybe Raja) and you guys can give me some idea of how the error can be solved...Thanks


----------



## Praz

Hello

0xc9a is either the result of boot files being corrupt or incorrect settings for the media attempting to boot from.


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 0xc9a is either the result of boot files being corrupt or incorrect settings for the media attempting to boot from.


But I just got the error randomly. Mostly my system could successfully boot-into system or bootable USB. Also, if I experience this error, I can press reset button, and the error is just gone.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> But I just got the error randomly. Mostly my system could successfully boot-into system or bootable USB. Also, if I experience this error, I can press reset button, and the error is just gone.


Hello

Can also be due to system instability. Hard to be less general without a complete and accurate listing of all system components/operating system.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I re-post here because I really hope that more people can know the problem and help me.
> 
> I saw this error message a few days before, and it recurs today unfortunately. So far this error happened when I exit UEFI, including exit without saving or save&exit. The details of what I have done are as follows:
> 
> - updating BIOS using ASUS's USB Flashback feature
> - clearing CMOS by clicking on-board red CLR_CMOS button once
> - entering UEFI to secure erase my SSDs
> - selecting to boot from my inserted windows installation USB under boot tab
> - THE ERROR HAPPENED
> 
> It also happens another time when I intend to boot into OS. So I believe the error would not be caused by either my USB nor OS (windows 8.1 with update). But I can still boot into OS or the USB after I reset my system.
> 
> I have done some research about BLInitializeLibrary. I just learnt it initializes boot loaders so the UEFI can search for OS and boot-into it. I saw some people using motherboards from other brands have also experienced this error before. So I wonder if it is a bug of UEFI caused by unknown reasons of bootloader initialization.
> 
> I would be grateful if ASUS (maybe Raja) and you guys can give me some idea of how the error can be solved...Thanks


I had a Gigabyte Z87 board that would do that with some early BIOS...but only if I left the BIOS without saving.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh*
> 
> I dont see how this could possibly be the issue. I have 3 monitors, it doesnt display on any of them.
> Also this same card with two other mobos has worked just fine. Also a 290 is not an old card.
> 
> Its two benq 1080p monitors and a samsung monitor as well.


Hello

The replies you have received are the same as I wrote yesterday in the other thread you posted in. Test with a nVidia graphics card. Once you verify proper operation you need to contact the manufacturer of your video card stating that both nVidia and Intel video work without issue and you would like a fix be provided.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The 290 cards support UEFI. If you were using a configuration that required GOP and the video card was not capable the motherboard would indicate so. Either the video card is not properly handling the UEFI input resolution (1280x1024) or the monitor is not properly sinking to the output. For actual support questions/issues you would be better served posting in the ASUS supported Z170 thread linked below.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Can also be due to system instability. Hard to be less general without a complete and accurate listing of all system components/operating system.


I have the exact same problem, but my situation occurs mainly after I exit without saving from UEFI

Intel Core i7-6700K
ASUS Maximus VIII HERO
G.SKILL 3000MHz 8GB XMP
A-DATA SP900
Crucial M550

This problem occurs even though the system is at stock settings. So it wont be the problem of overclocking stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I have the exact same problem, but my situation occurs mainly after I exit without saving from UEFI
> 
> Intel Core i7-6700K
> ASUS Maximus VIII HERO
> G.SKILL 3000MHz 8GB XMP
> A-DATA SP900
> Crucial M550
> 
> This problem occurs even though the system is at stock settings. So it wont be the problem of overclocking stability.


Is windows boot manager the first boot option? This isn't a fix, just as suggestion to try.


----------



## SilasAC

Nice to see someone has experienced the same problem before! It is good to find out the cause together








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Is windows boot manager the first boot option? This isn't a fix, just as suggestion to try.


The boot manager is the first boot option if the message occurs when loading into OS. If the SSDs have been secure erased, all the boot option settings are by default.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Test if this occurs with no extra USB devices and a single drive connected.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Test if this occurs with no extra USB devices and a single drive connected.


How about if the error's still there when there is only one harddrive connected? I am asking this because I have never seen this error before when I was using my last MSI motherboard...


----------



## [email protected]

Is there any reasons why you need to enter UEFI frequently, when not making any changes?


----------



## SilasAC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Is there any reasons why you need to enter UEFI frequently, when not making any changes?


If you have read my reply, it's not difficult to know that the error also occurs when I select windows installation bootable USB under "Boot" tab of UEFI. Is there any reason why ASUS questions users' habit that is JUST using a simple function offered officially, rather than investigating as well as taking an in-depth look into the issue? I believe that ASUS is always focusing on users' experience, that's why the awarded UEFI was created and kept IMPROVED, right?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SilasAC*
> 
> If you have read my reply, it's not difficult to know that the error also occurs when I select windows installation bootable USB under "Boot" tab of UEFI. Is there any reason why ASUS questions users' habit that is JUST using a simple function offered officially, rather than investigating as well as taking an in-depth look into the issue? I believe that ASUS is always focusing on users' experience, that's why the awarded UEFI was created and kept IMPROVED, right?


My reply was for Anson, not for you.


----------



## phillyman36

Like the z170 Deluxe so far. Havent had much time to play. I was a little worried when i did the bios updated for 0801 it kept restarting over and over. i thought i was in some sort of endless error loop. It eventually told me what is was updating and everything was ok. Seemed like 5 minutes but it may have been around 3 minutes


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Like the z170 Deluxe so far. Havent had much time to play. I was a little worried when i did the bios updated for 0801 it kept restarting over and over. i thought i was in some sort of endless error loop. It eventually told me what is was updating and everything was ok. Seemed like 5 minutes but it may have been around 3 minutes


Those reBOOTs are part of the process - parts of firmware being updated for onboard controllers and the ME fw as well.


----------



## Daytraders

My Pc wont even boot to bios, first i was getting error code 55 memory not installed and now error code 32 cpu post memory initialization, have tried everything, reseated the cpu and cooler, tried each stick of ram in each slot, flashed bios back to old bios, even tried all 3 bios's available, ram i have is G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDr4 3000 F4-3000C15D-16GRK, please help me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> My Pc wont even boot to bios, first i was getting error code 55 memory not installed and now error code 32 cpu post memory initialization, have tried everything, reseated the cpu and cooler, tried each stick of ram in each slot, flashed bios back to old bios, even tried all 3 bios's available, ram i have is G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 DDr4 3000 F4-3000C15D-16GRK, please help me.


Contact ASUS Support UK or continue with your post at ROG forums.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Contact ASUS Support UK or continue with your post at ROG forums.


Thx for reply, could you tell me if the memory is compatable thou with the hero viii, http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16grk , also i cant find how to contact asus support uk, cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, could you tell me if the memory is compatable thou with the hero viii, http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16grk , also i cant find how to contact asus support uk, cheers


The X99 kits can be tricky to get working in some cases. Z170 binned kits are best.

You need to type ASUS Support into a search engine, that should give you a local link.


----------



## Daytraders

Ok thx, it is just 2 sticks a dual kit, so i thought ram would work for my asus hero, i thought z170 and x99 boards would just all use the same ddr4 ram.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ok thx, it is just 2 sticks a dual kit, so i thought ram would work for my asus hero, i thought z170 and x99 boards would just all use the same ddr4 ram.


Hello

Both the binning and SPD info is different.


----------



## Daytraders

Is it possible i should try different ram then, as know one seems to be useing this ram with any z170 motherboards, let alone the hero viii, i know it said for x99 platform, but i thought because it ran at same speed and volts as other ddr4 ram for skylake it should be fine, so when i first turned on pc and it came back with error code 55 no ram installed, is that the reason you think then, i been trying to get this to work all day, cheers

in my manual it does say my ram is compatable, well the 4 x 4 is, mine is 2 x 8, would that make a difference you think http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr


----------



## seechay

@[email protected] does that 0801 bios you posted work on the Hero? Everyone keeps mentioning the Deluxe whenever 0801 is brought up, unless I'm just misreading posts.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Help, I can't get bios to display on my primary monitor.

I have z170-ar and 980ti. I am using an hdmi and display port output. It is displaying on the hdmi monitor.


----------



## Velathawen

Anybody here running into issues with Z170 Pro Gaming? I'm running into the issues:

- On boot the system posts very quickly but takes forever to proceed from that point, even pressing buttons to go into bios takes a good 30 seconds to show the screen

- Bios settings seem to save really inconsistently, even when entire system is at stock and ram at XMP.

- SSD doesn't show up in boot selection, I always have to manual boot override to get it to boot into Win10 where it runs fine.

Currently running the 0301 bios with 6700K and Ripjaws V DDR4-3000 CL15.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Velathawen*
> 
> Anybody here running into issues with Z170 Pro Gaming? I'm running into the issues:
> 
> - On boot the system posts very quickly but takes forever to proceed from that point, even pressing buttons to go into bios takes a good 30 seconds to show the screen
> 
> - Bios settings seem to save really inconsistently, even when entire system is at stock and ram at XMP.
> 
> - SSD doesn't show up in boot selection, I always have to manual boot override to get it to boot into Win10 where it runs fine.
> 
> Currently running the 0301 bios with 6700K and Ripjaws V DDR4-3000 CL15.


Am using that motherboard, and not seeing anything you're mentioning. Sorry.


----------



## [email protected]

Sounds like memory instability to me.


----------



## Velathawen

I think you're onto something - my memory voltage reading even in bios is crazy regardless of 2133 or XMP.

Edit -

If we assume the memory is at fault here, how does it relate to the SSD (boot drive) not showing up as a valid option?


----------



## [email protected]

If memory is not stable it can mess up device detection.


----------



## BranField

what monitoring software do we consider to be reporting "correct" values ATM? i have noticed a rather large disparity between the temp readings on HWmonitor and HWinfo. Also could someone clarify once and for all what the CPUVID and Vcore differences are and what i should be looking out for regarding them.

ohh and one last question (for @Raja i think), the external temp sensor on the z170 deluxe by the pcie slots, what does that appear as within the system or does it depend on the software used? i have it attached to an inline water temp sensor so wouldn't mind keeping my eye on it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> what monitoring software do we consider to be reporting "correct" values ATM? i have noticed a rather large disparity between the temp readings on HWmonitor and HWinfo. Also could someone clarify once and for all what the CPUVID and Vcore differences are and what i should be looking out for regarding them.
> 
> ohh and one last question (for @Raja i think), the external temp sensor on the z170 deluxe by the pcie slots, what does that appear as within the system or does it depend on the software used? i have it attached to an inline water temp sensor so wouldn't mind keeping my eye on it.


I would use AISuite.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would use AISuite.


Perfect reply.


----------



## BranField

i would love to but i dont like that damn dock thing that comes with it on the desktop, anyone know how to remove it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> i would love to but i dont like that damn dock thing that comes with it on the desktop, anyone know how to remove it?


Yeah, right click it. lol


----------



## BranField

how about stopping it from startup?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> how about stopping it from startup?


The option should be there on right click. I'm not at the machine currently. Either there or when right clicking AI Suite tray icon


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The option should be there on right click. I'm not at the machine currently. Either there or when right clicking AI Suite tray icon


not that i could find at all but i will have a look when i get home.


----------



## phillyman36

Hey Raja as far as any new bios going forward, the only thing I have changed in my bios settings are

Fan speeds connected to mobo headers @ 85-90 full power/speed.
Memory xmp on(Corsair 3200).
Disabled wifi, 2nd intel lan, and disabled bluetooth.

When I update to a new bios do I need to clear cmos before(or load default setting) everytime before I update or is that not necessary since I don't have any overclocks?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Hey Raja as far as any new bios going forward, the only thing I have changed in my bios settings are
> 
> Fan speeds connected to mobo headers @ 85-90 full power/speed.
> Memory xmp on(Corsair 3200).
> Disabled wifi, 2nd intel lan, and disabled bluetooth.
> 
> When I update to a new bios do I need to clear cmos before(or load default setting) everytime before I update or is that not necessary since I don't have any overclocks?


I'd clear CMOS first.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Is it possible i should try different ram then, as know one seems to be useing this ram with any z170 motherboards, let alone the hero viii, i know it said for x99 platform, but i thought because it ran at same speed and volts as other ddr4 ram for skylake it should be fine, so when i first turned on pc and it came back with error code 55 no ram installed, is that the reason you think then, i been trying to get this to work all day, cheers
> 
> in my manual it does say my ram is compatable, well the 4 x 4 is, mine is 2 x 8, would that make a difference you think http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15q-16grr


I replied in your post on ASUS forums that I was using the same kit but could not run at rated speed, 2133 to 2666 worked OK but not 3000, my kit is the 4x4


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I replied in your post on ASUS forums that I was using the same kit but could not run at rated speed, 2133 to 2666 worked OK but not 3000, my kit is the 4x4


Well i could not even get into bios to change anything, kept getting error 32 cpu post memory initialization, hope that is a memory stick problem, anyway, i have ordered some Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 PC4-24000C15 3000MHz Dual Channel Kit - Black (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15), now that should be compatable i hope as i know someone else useing it with there hero viii board, lets hope it was the ram that was the problem.


----------



## Menthol

It's on the compatibility list so I hope it all goes well for you


----------



## evh83

what about the 0701 bios that appear today on Asus website (it seems to have been created on 08/24/2015). If i trust the date, it seems to be newer than the 0801 (08/21/2015). Is it true ?
(Z170-A)


----------



## Mack42

Any news on Z170 Gryphon?


----------



## bak3donh1gh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The replies you have received are the same as I wrote yesterday in the other thread you posted in. Test with a nVidia graphics card. Once you verify proper operation you need to contact the manufacturer of your video card stating that both nVidia and Intel video work without issue and you would like a fix be provided.


Unfortunately i dont just have another uefi compatible nvidia card just lying around, I just spend 920$ on a new mobo/ram/cpu.

I tried a only connecting one monitor and using a different pci-e slot and still didnt get any video.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bak3donh1gh*
> 
> Unfortunately i dont just have another uefi compatible nvidia card just lying around, I just spend 920$ on a new mobo/ram/cpu.
> 
> I tried a only connecting one monitor and using a different pci-e slot and still didnt get any video.


Hello

Check each monitor one at a time using each output of the video card. If the monitors have multiple inputs of each type of connection check each one also being sure the monitor is set to use the input connected.


----------



## Keller1234

Whats the situation on the new BIOS 0801??

Should I update, I'm currently on the 0504, which is stable for me with no problems. Listening to all these problems, I feel it may not be worthwhile


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Whats the situation on the new BIOS 0801??
> 
> Should I update, I'm currently on the 0504, which is stable for me with no problems. Listening to all these problems, I feel it may not be worthwhile


Update to 0801 - people always have something to report in a support thread. Thats what support threads are for.


----------



## Khalil

0801 Bios is now up on the official site for the Deluxe, will update to it today still running 0701
"1. Update with Thunderbolt add-on card support "

Is there any other changes to the BIOS compared to 0701 other than what's mentioned above?

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Keller1234

Ok so I loaded optimized defaults and then updated to BIOS 0801, everything went well. A couple of restarts and it booted back into the OS









The only issue I had was the BIOS was defaulting to using the Intel GPU rather than my discrete Nvidia GPU!

There's a setting that lets you override GPU Post in the BIOS from Auto to PCIe, fixed that minor issue

Everything else is great, including my OC


----------



## dansi

Anyone else get lower than expected cinebench r15 multi-thread scores on overclock?

My at 4.5ghz only 620, strange...


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Anyone else get lower than expected cinebench r15 multi-thread scores on overclock?
> 
> My at 4.5ghz only 620, strange...


Not here, just over 1000. Try going in the task manager and just turning off everything that isn't essential for running windows.


----------



## dansi

Of course mine is 6600k only


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Of course mine is 6600k only


Oh that might be the reason.


----------



## dansi

But still is too low.
The single core scores is good.
Wondering is it a bug in rog z170 bios?


----------



## yafatana

i will be more than happy if someone can help me

i wanna build a new z170 gaming pc
cpu will be the 17 6700k
motherboard i will go with asus Z170-A
i have some questions
1-do you reccomend me to buy that motherboard now or to wait for asus to release REV 1.1 for that board ??
because some people are reopt some proplems for example dual channel ram not working .
2-will that board fit noctua nh d15 and sapphire r9 390 nitro tri x and G.Skill Ripjaws-V 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 ??
(note i want the video card to be on first slot .

--
i dont want to buy that motherboard if it has proplems that asus will fix it in a new 1.1 or 1.2 REV .


----------



## Keller1234

One question for [email protected]

What is a safe "CPU Current Capability" limit for the i7-6700k ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> One question for [email protected]
> 
> What is a safe "CPU Current Capability" limit for the i7-6700k ?


Leave this setting on auto. You do not need to adjust it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yafatana*
> 
> i will be more than happy if someone can help me
> 
> i wanna build a new z170 gaming pc
> cpu will be the 17 6700k
> motherboard i will go with asus Z170-A
> i have some questions
> 1-do you reccomend me to buy that motherboard now or to wait for asus to release REV 1.1 for that board ??
> because some people are reopt some proplems for example dual channel ram not working .
> 2-will that board fit noctua nh d15 and sapphire r9 390 nitro tri x and G.Skill Ripjaws-V 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 ??
> (note i want the video card to be on first slot .
> 
> --
> i dont want to buy that motherboard if it has proplems that asus will fix it in a new 1.1 or 1.2 REV .


No revision of these boards is planned or needed.


----------



## yafatana

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No revision of these boards is planned or needed.


thank you
but you did not answered my second question
will that board fit noctua nh d15 and sapphire r9 390 nitro tri x and G.Skill Ripjaws-V 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 ??
(note i want the video card to be on first slot .

-
also with asus new cpu instalation tool
It looks like you need to touch the pins to snap the cpu in the tool and defeats the purpose to not touching the cpu pins ?????????



skip to 0.52


----------



## Keller1234

Okay thanks, even for 24/7 OC it is safe to use higher currents, cause my board "auto's" to 140% (from AIsuite)?

@yafatana the tool is meant to avoid you touching the motherboard pins not the cpu. If they get damaged then it's game over. The cpu just needs to be clean


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Okay thanks, even for 24/7 OC it is safe to use higher currents, cause my board "auto's" to 140% (from AIsuite)?


Yes, leave the setting alone.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yafatana*
> 
> thank you
> but you did not answered my second question
> will that board fit noctua nh d15 and sapphire r9 390 nitro tri x and G.Skill Ripjaws-V 2x8GB DDR4 3000Mhz CL15 ??
> (note i want the video card to be on first slot .
> 
> skip to 0.52


I do not know. I don't have that cooler or the memory.


----------



## yafatana

thank you raja i have just one more question
some people have some proplems using dual G SKILL rams
on the asus z170 a board
i dont khnow if the proplem only when using xmp ??
any fix for that ??


----------



## coolhandluke41

@yafatana ..on that vid.-he's not touching the


Spoiler: Warning: pins!






,it's a back of the CPU

my CPU-Z shows Core VID instead of Vcore voltage ,any one knows how to fix this ?



also there was discussion earlier on how to install W7 ...there is USB port on some of the new Z170 ROG boards that will let you use USB mouse or keyboard without updating drivers


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *coolhandluke41*
> 
> my CPU-Z shows Core VID instead of Vcore voltage ,any one knows how to fix this ?


Hello

This is a CPU-Z issue.


----------



## coolhandluke41

why it displays Vcore (same CPU-Z) using other boards tho ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yafatana*
> 
> thank you raja i have just one more question
> some people have some proplems using dual G SKILL rams
> on the asus z170 a board
> i dont khnow if the proplem only when using xmp ??
> any fix for that ??


1) Use a GSkill kit made for Z170 and qualified on the Z170-A
2) Increase VCCSA and IO voltage - some CPUs need more voltage than the auto rules apply.

That's it really.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Would you guys go with DDR4 3200 (CAS16) or DDR4 3000 (CAS15)?

The 3200 is actually cheaper than the 3000, but I didn't know whether the frequency bump is better since the timings are so close?


----------



## [email protected]

Should not be much in it between those two.


----------



## crazyg0od33

alright I'll go with the 3200 then since its already like $15 cheaper before the 10% off

Thanks!


----------



## jmatloff

Hi,

I installed my Z170A last night, and it booted fine. I was installing Windows 7 but it didn't detect my M.2 drive, so I decided to first update the BIOS (version 801) to make sure that wasn't the problem. After the update, the computer won't boot. It turns on for 5-10 seconds and then restarts.

I've tried the following:

- Unplugging from the wall and removing the CMOS Battery
- Trying to run CrashFree Bios 3 by putting in the setup DVD and also putting the BIOS .CAM files on a flash drive (in every single USB port too), but both were unsuccessful. The same turn-on-restart problem persisted.
- I did remove all the RAM and the computer turns on and stays on, but there's no output to my monitors even on VGA when I do so.

Any other thoughts on restoring the BIOS? Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

UEFI 0801 contains an ME and firmware updates, after the flash it should reboot several times - should be left alone until you see the POST screen. If you interrupted the process, then you may have corrupted the ME fw block.


----------



## jmatloff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI 0801 contains an ME and firmware updates, after the flash it should reboot several times - should be left alone until you see the POST screen. If you interrupted the process, then you may have corrupted the ME fw block.


Hi Raja,

Thanks for the reply. I left it alone for quite a while after it installed - it rebooted at least several dozen times over a half an hour. Regardless, is there anything I can do at this point, or is it bricked?


----------



## rt123

Shouldn't DDR4-3600 also work on Gene.?

Traditionally Gene has been a good board for memory OC, but the Skylake guide listed in the OP says that DDR4-3600 will require Z170 Deluxe or Maximus VIII Hero.


----------



## maria19850

hey raja
does the z170-a motherboard
work with the seasonic g650 power supply ??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmatloff*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I left it alone for quite a while after it installed - it rebooted at least several dozen times over a half an hour. Regardless, is there anything I can do at this point, or is it bricked?


If it is not POSting then you will need to RMA it. Which method did you use to update the board and did you load defaults first?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Shouldn't DDR4-3600 also work on Gene.?
> 
> Traditionally Gene has been a good board for memory OC, but the Skylake guide listed in the OP says that DDR4-3600 will require Z170 Deluxe or Maximus VIII Hero.


When I wrote the guide the Gene was not available. It can run those speeds fine. I will edit the guide at some point.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> When I wrote the guide the Gene was not available. It can run those speeds fine. I will edit the guide at some point.


Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maria19850*
> 
> hey raja
> does the z170-a motherboard
> work with the seasonic g650 power supply ??


I don't have that PSU - you should contact Seasonic and ask them.


----------



## jmatloff

I used ASUS EZUpdate 2 in the BIos from a USB Stick. I didn't load defaults first though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jmatloff*
> 
> I used ASUS EZUpdate 2 in the BIos from a USB Stick. I didn't load defaults first though.


If the system was overclocked in any way, it may have corrupted the flash.


----------



## jmatloff

Yeah, it wasn't overclocked. The only setting I changed was a SATA/M.2 Setting.

Anyway, I appreciate your help. I'll contact the retailer for an RMA, I just wanted to exhaust all my options before I did that.


----------



## lysyn

Is bios 0801 (Deluxe) current and previous the same thing?


----------



## phillyman36

How would I enable QuickSync with a dedicated graphics card on the Z170?


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Would you guys go with DDR4 3200 (CAS16) or DDR4 3000 (CAS15)?
> 
> The 3200 is actually cheaper than the 3000, but I didn't know whether the frequency bump is better since the timings are so close?


They are probably the same chips, tested (binned) at those two freq/latency combo.
Also they are equivalent performance-wise.
So, get the cheapest.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> How would I enable QuickSync with a dedicated graphics card on the Z170?


I believe in the advanced system agent (SA) configuration you enable IGPU Multi-Monitor in the bios, set the primary display to PCI-E will allow this


----------



## LocutusH

Is there a bios changelog somewhere for the max8gene?


----------



## leftheaded

can the deluxe run two gpu's in SLI and two m.2 drives in raid0 at the same time? if so, are they at the max speed of the slots or do you have to use slower lanes to do this?

i'm assuming you need use the hyper mini card if this will work?


----------



## Frosted racquet

AFAIK, the GPUs will run at x8 and the two m.2 drives (I'm assuming PCIe based) will run at x4 (capped by DMI 3.0).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Use a GSkill kit made for Z170 and qualified on the Z170-A
> 2) Increase VCCSA and IO voltage - some CPUs need more voltage than the auto rules apply.
> 
> That's it really.


So the Ripjaws V series would be preferable then? What's the difference between that and the older Ripjaws 4 kit in terms of Skylake compatibility?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> So the Ripjaws V series would be preferable then? What's the difference between that and the older Ripjaws 4 kit in terms of Skylake compatibility?


Ripjaws 4 are tested & validated on Haswell-E, Ripjaws 5 are tested on Skylake.

If you buy Ripjaws 4, then I have read from multiple people that it takes more volts to run a config on Skylake, then it would on Haswell-E.
One of the reputed members said that his kit needed a +0.03v bump on Skylake just to be stable at XMP.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ripjaws 4 are tested & validated on Haswell-E, Ripjaws 5 are tested on Skylake.
> 
> If you buy Ripjaws 4, then I have read from multiple people that it takes more volts to run a config on Skylake, then it would on Haswell-E.
> One of the reputed members said that his kit needed a +0.03v bump on Skylake just to be stable at XMP.


I see, thanks. So in general the Skylake tested kits should be as simple as enabling XMP and shouldn't require extra tampering? I'm looking to get the 3200 Ripjaws V kit, mostly because the 3000 one doesn't seem to come in black.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I see, thanks. So in general the Skylake tested kits should be as simple as enabling XMP and shouldn't require extra tampering? I'm looking to get the 3200 Ripjaws V kit, mostly because the 3000 one doesn't seem to come in black.


Yup, it should work by just enabling XMP.


----------



## Daytraders

Could not even get my pc to boot with ripjaws 4, had to send them back and change for corsair lx.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Could not even get my pc to boot with ripjaws 4, had to send them back and change for corsair lx.


Alright, guess I'll be getting Ripjaws V then.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try this driver: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B5OO4alNP5EDOXJfeTRYYkpucmM/view


Just got around to installing this and it now detects the impedance properly, so volume levels are back to normal and I can use my front port the right way again. Thanks. Hopefully this change is implemented into the next official set of drivers available on the ASUS site.

I don't think my case (Corsair 550D) or my headphones (Beyerdynamic DT770 80ohm) are particularly uncommon, so I wouldn't be surprised if others ran into this issue also with the set of drivers that shipped with the motherboard.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Help, I can't get bios to display on my primary monitor.
> 
> I have z170-ar and 980ti. I am using an hdmi and display port output. It is displaying on the hdmi monitor.


I managed to fix this by changing which display port plug my monitor was connecting to the GPU with. I just used the display port closest to the bottom of the card.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I see, thanks. So in general the Skylake tested kits should be as simple as enabling XMP and shouldn't require extra tampering?


In general yes, unless your CPU needs more SA/IO voltage than the auto rules apply.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In general yes, unless your CPU needs more SA/IO voltage than the auto rules apply.


Sorry for interruption. But I am also interested in SA/IO voltage as I experienced RANDOM (not everytime) code 55 stuck on post. Thankfully Raja told me to increase SA/IO voltage, is it safe for 24/7 use to set 1.16v for both IO/SA with an increment added by UEFI (to 1.175v)?

Considering the error only occurs when system posts, is it better to increase BOOT SA/ BOOT IO voltage?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Sorry for interruption. But I am also interested in SA/IO voltage as I experienced RANDOM (not everytime) code 55 stuck on post. Thankfully Raja told me to increase SA/IO voltage, is it safe for 24/7 use to set 1.16v for both IO/SA with an increment added by UEFI (to 1.175v)?
> 
> Considering the error only occurs when system posts, is it better to increase BOOT SA/ BOOT IO voltage?


I have run up to 1.30V for both - without issue. If it is failing at POST, it may fail in the OS as well at some point..


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have run up to 1.30V for both - without issue. If it is failing at POST, it may fail in the OS as well at some point..


Thanks for your reply









In my case, the system randomly stuck on code 55, but not stuck on every post. After a manual reboot, although the screen shows "Overclocking failed", all my settings in UEFI remains unchanged and the system can boot into OS then without any instability. It can also run 4 hours RealBench without issue. So I think my case is a quite strange...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your reply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In my case, the system randomly stuck on code 55, but not stuck on every post. After a manual reboot, although the screen shows "Overclocking failed", all my settings in UEFI remains unchanged and the system can boot into OS then without any instability. It can also run 4 hours RealBench without issue. So I think my case is a quite strange...


Its not strange at all - it is failing DRAM training on occasion. Tune the voltages until it does not.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its not strange at all - it is failing DRAM training on occasion. Tune the voltages until it does not.


Thanks for your advice again.









Do I need to increase Boot SA Voltage and Boot IO Voltage as well? How much voltage do you think Ripjaws V 3000MHz CL15-15-15-35 kit (4GB x2 running dual channel with XMP enabled) need?

Do I need to increase Vcore as well in order to maintain stabilty with increased IO/SA voltage?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks for your advice again.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I need to increase Boot SA Voltage and Boot IO Voltage as well? How much voltage do you think Ripjaws V 3000MHz CL15-15-15-35 kit (4GB x2 running dual channel with XMP enabled) need?


The BOOT voltages will track the regular voltage if you dont change them. You will need to tune the voltages gradually and check yourself. Your initial post implied you had already changed them, if those are not enough then use more.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The BOOT voltages will track the regular voltage if you dont change them. You will need to tune the voltages gradually and check yourself. Your initial post implied you had already changed them, if those are not enough then use more.


I notice that the system takes more time to post if overclocking settings are apllied in UEFI. And it seemed to run a few cycles because I saw some codes passing twice (like 35). Is it normal?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> I notice that the system takes more time to post if overclocking settings are apllied in UEFI. And it seemed to run a few cycles because I saw some codes passing twice (like 35). Is it normal?


Yes, because when the system is overclocked, the training routines may need to make multiple passes. The number of passes will increase if the voltages associated with DRAM traning are not properly tuned by the end user.


----------



## khyeviral

Hi Raja,

Do you think you can do a Quick guide , with screenshots preferably on how to Update our Z170 Deluxe to Bios 0801?

I think a few of us , is still unsure of the true & tested , safest approach.

Much appreciated thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyeviral*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Do you think you can do a Quick guide , with screenshots preferably on how to Update our Z170 Deluxe to Bios 0801?
> 
> I think a few of us , is still unsure of the true & tested , safest approach.
> 
> Much appreciated thanks.


Load defaults, save and exit UEFI, reBOOT, then update using EZ flash. Simple.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, because when the system is overclocked, the training routines may need to make multiple passes. The number of passes will increase if the voltages associated with DRAM traning are not properly tuned by the end user.


That means the increase of passes that I noticed further proves my IO/SA voltages are not sufficient? As the error occus randomly, it is quite difficult for me to know if the voltage is sufficient enough and if the issue is solved. So should I add IO/SA voltage gradually until the number of passes decreases?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> That means the increase of passes that I noticed further proves my IO/SA voltages are not sufficient? As the error occus randomly, it is quite difficult for me to know if the voltage is sufficient enough and if the issue is solved. So should I add IO/SA voltage gradually until the number of passes decreases?


Increase gradually until you don't see 55 errors at random. The number of passes alone is not a perfect indicator. May take you a few days. You have enough info to do this now.

You can also read the OC guide in the first post and run the stressapp test to gauge OS level stability.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Increase gradually until you don't see 55 errors at random. The numbe of passes alone is not a perfect indicator. May take you a few days. You have enough info to do this now.


Thanks, I will do so


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Thanks, I will do so


Glad to hear it


----------



## khyeviral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Load defaults, save and exit UEFI, reBOOT, then update using EZ flash. Simple.


Hi Raja , how is the process of updating using EZ Flash? Is it via USB? or is it searchable via the internet?

All of this is done from BIOS right? Correct me if I am mistaken.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyeviral*
> 
> Hi Raja , how is the process of updating using EZ Flash? Is it via USB? or is it searchable via the internet?
> 
> All of this is done from BIOS right? Correct me if I am mistaken.


Check the motherboard manual. It is shown in there.


----------



## donmega1

So whats the eta in Canada on the Asus ROG Maximus VIII Extreme. It's already been a couple weeks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> So whats the eta in Canada on the Asus ROG Maximus VIII Extreme. It's already been a couple weeks.


Wait some more weeks.


----------



## Z0eff

Just noticed the 603 BIOS for the Pro Gaming.

All it says is "Improve system stability"... Is there any more information out there about this?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just noticed the 603 BIOS for the Pro Gaming.
> 
> All it says is "Improve system stability"... Is there any more information out there about this?


Not in this thread.


----------



## khyeviral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check the motherboard manual. It is shown in there.


Thanks Raja much appreciated.

Last question, if it my first time booting up the system (DIY). Should I look to update BIOS right away or seek to install OS (Windows 10) first?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyeviral*
> 
> Thanks Raja much appreciated.
> 
> Last question, if it my first time booting up the system (DIY). Should I look to update BIOS right away or seek to install OS (Windows 10) first?


Okay to update first.


----------



## khyeviral

Hi Raja,

Are there any special Instructions for me to Install OS (windows 10) into Intel 750 Pcie Add In Card (400GB) and use it as boot device?

I have read that this board might not support it currently.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not in this thread.


Why, or where else?
I also cant find the max8gene bios changelog, yet there are already 3 bios versions out.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *khyeviral*
> 
> Hi Raja,
> 
> Are there any special Instructions for me to Install OS (windows 10) into Intel 750 Pcie Add In Card (400GB) and use it as boot device?
> 
> I have read that this board might not support it currently.


It works fine. If you get any issues contact ASUS support for your region.


----------



## donald24

Hi there,

I have trouble getting four sticks of 8GB -DDR4-2800 to run reliably in my box. Espescially during POST, after coldboot and restart, I do have most often to completely kill power, enter the bios with "Overclocking failed".
My kit consist of ASUS Z170-A (0801), 4x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2800, Intel I7-6700.
I've activated the XMP profile, and set the following voltage a few notches up, to achieve stable POSTing:

RAM running at 1.30V (1.25V recommended voltage at rated speed)
VCCIO at 1.05V
VCCSA at 1.15V
[email protected] speeds

Most of the time, especially during restarts, the POST still fails. If it boots, the RAM is running without errors. Somebody has a clue for me?

Thanks,

Don


----------



## [email protected]

Increase SA and IO voltage.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> Hi there,
> 
> I have trouble getting four sticks of 8GB -DDR4-2800 to run reliably in my box. Espescially during POST, after coldboot and restart, I do have most often to completely kill power, enter the bios with "Overclocking failed".
> My kit consist of ASUS Z170-A (0801), 4x8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V DDR4-2800, Intel I7-6700.
> I've activated the XMP profile, and set the following voltage a few notches up, to achieve stable POSTing:
> 
> RAM running at 1.30V (1.25V recommended voltage at rated speed)
> VCCIO at 1.05V
> VCCSA at 1.15V
> [email protected] speeds
> 
> Most of the time, especially during restarts, the POST still fails. If it boots, the RAM is running without errors. Somebody has a clue for me?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Don


You have the similar issue like mine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Increase SA and IO voltage.


Report back. I just set both IO and SA voltage to 1.16 and they are both automatically increased to 1.20v affer the settings are saved and uefi is exited. Then I observed that some codes still occur 2 times when system post, but no code 55 stuck within 10 boots I have tested These are two videos taken after IO and SA voltage had been applied.

https://youtu.be/hB0h2IYWMek

https://youtu.be/X1bKc50P5RI

I wiuld be relly grateful if you Raja could help me take a look at these and let me know if there is any abnormal things


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just noticed the 603 BIOS for the Pro Gaming.
> 
> All it says is "Improve system stability"... Is there any more information out there about this?
> 
> 
> 
> Not in this thread.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Why, or where else?
> I also cant find the max8gene bios changelog, yet there are already 3 bios versions out.
Click to expand...

This, where can we find the changelog?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> This, where can we find the changelog?


Have you ever read a change log before (on the ASUS Site)? A comprehensive change log would be like Latin to most users. Most early UEFI updates I would hazard a guess are updates to improve memory stability. As the notes suggest, improves stability


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> You have the similar issue like mine.
> Report back. I just set both IO and SA voltage to 1.16 and they are both automatically increased to 1.20v affer the settings are saved and uefi is exited. Then I observed that some codes still occur 2 times when system post, but no code 55 stuck within 10 boots I have tested These are two videos taken after IO and SA voltage had been applied.
> 
> https://youtu.be/hB0h2IYWMek
> 
> https://youtu.be/X1bKc50P5RI
> 
> I wiuld be relly grateful if you Raja could help me take a look at these and let me know if there is any abnormal things


Tune the voltages only if the system will not POST. Do not concern yourself with the codes otherwise. If you need further help contact ASUS Support for your region.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you ever read a change log before? A comprehensive change log would be like Latin to most users. Most early UEFI updates I would hazard a guess are updates to improve memory stability. As the notes suggest, improves stability


Even if it only mentions deep behind the scenes stuff (which is still interesting), that would still tell me that some of the bugs in the GUI haven't been fixed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Even if it only mentions deep behind the scenes stuff (which is still interesting), that would still tell me that some of the bugs in the GUI haven't been fixed.


The changelogs posted is all the info provided. You can always contact ASUS Support for your region if you encounter issues with updating UEFI.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tune the voltages only if the system will not POST. Do not concern yourself with the codes otherwise. If you need further help contact ASUS Support for your region.


You told me to gradually increase IO/SA voltage until the RANDOM code 55 issue is gone. But now you told me knly tune those voltages only if system will not POST? Sorry I cannot understand...

Okay, I would contact ASUS in my region, but I will keep tracking other people's case having similar issue like mine.


----------



## Daytraders

If the motherboard gets stuck with a code showing, like 32 or 55, does that mean it wont post, meaning no output of bios on a screen ?, as i have not been able to output from a video port yet, thx


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> You told me to gradually increase IO/SA voltage until the RANDOM code 55 issue is gone. But now you told me knly tune those voltages only if system will not POST? Sorry I cannot understand...
> 
> Okay, I would contact ASUS in my region, but I will keep tracking other people's case having similar issue like mine.


Code 55 = no POST.

You can track the issues, but don't advise people yourself as you don't understand the platform well enough to do so.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> If the motherboard gets stuck with a code showing, like 32 or 55, does that mean it wont post, meaning no output of bios on a screen ?, as i have not been able to output from a video port yet, thx


Yes 32 and 55 = no POST.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> If the motherboard gets stuck with a code showing, like 32 or 55, does that mean it wont post, meaning no output of bios on a screen ?, as i have not been able to output from a video port yet, thx


In my case, I only got 55 stuck with no signal output to monitor. But I also saw code 32 shows up at least two times in one single normal post, tjere should be two passes containing memory training as Raja said.

EDIT: What I can observe is, it takes longer for passing the first 32 showing up, then the second 32 passes quicky


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> In my case, I only got 55 stuck with no signal output to monitor. But I also saw code 32 shows up at least two times in one single normal post, tjere should be two passes containing memory training as Raja said.


There could be more than two depending on how many times the IMC needs to re-train. The further one pushes the system, the more likely these codes are to loop. That instelf should not cause concern if the system POSTs and is stable in the operating system.

I believe Daytrader had purchased an X99 memory kit unwittingly and it would not POST at all for him - hence he wrongly related his issue to yours (your system _does_ usually POST). The X99 kits can be difficult to get working and stable on Z170 in some cases.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74772-Error-55-code-no-memory-installed-hero-viii&p=532569#post532569

I know some of you are trying to help, however, it is usually better not to offer advice when one's understanding of the subject is limited.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There could be more than two depending on how many times the IMC needs to re-train. The further one pushes the system, the more likely these codes are to loop. That instelf should not cause concern if the system POSTs and is stable in the operating system.
> 
> I believe Daytrader had purchased an X99 memory kit unwittingly and it would not POST at all for him - hence he wrongly related his issue to yours (your system _does_ usually POST). The X99 kits can be difficult to get working and stable on Z170 in some cases.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74772-Error-55-code-no-memory-installed-hero-viii&p=532569#post532569
> 
> I know some of you are trying to help, however, it is usually better not to offer advice when one's understanding of the subject is limited.


Whats the reason for the incompatibility between x99 and z170a rams? What is so different?


----------



## Daytraders

Yes that is correct, the ram i bought was listed for X99 motherboards, so i have since emailed G.skill and they have told me it is in fact compatable, even thou its not listed on there compatable with hero viii motherboard, so i have some corsair lx 100% compatable ram coming tomorrow, so will see if i get past the error 55 and 32.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There could be more than two depending on how many times the IMC needs to re-train. The further one pushes the system, the more likely these codes are to loop. That instelf should not cause concern if the system POSTs and is stable in the operating system.
> 
> I believe Daytrader had purchased an X99 memory kit unwittingly and it would not POST at all for him - hence he wrongly related his issue to yours (your system _does_ usually POST). The X99 kits can be difficult to get working and stable on Z170 in some cases.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74772-Error-55-code-no-memory-installed-hero-viii&p=532569#post532569
> 
> I know some of you are trying to help, however, it is usually better not to offer advice when one's understanding of the subject is limited.


Oh i see...I just told what I have observed in my case, so hope that there would not be any inconvenience


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> Oh i see...I just told what I have observed in my case, so hope that there would not be any inconvenience


Best to stay away from things you have a limited grasp on. It only serves to confuse both you and the people you are replying to.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Whats the reason for the incompatibility between x99 and z170a rams? What is so different?


Binning. Kits are binned for a given platform - the level of data throughput the kits sees at its rated timings and voltage will vary from platform to platform. If there is insufficient overhead in the kit, it can be difficult to get it stable or to POST.


----------



## Anateus

Since you cant say anything about Impact.. Can you tell us when will you be able to?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Anateus*
> 
> Since you cant say anything about Impact.. Can you tell us when will you be able to?


When I will be able to say something about it


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> You told me to gradually increase IO/SA voltage until the RANDOM code 55 issue is gone. But now you told me knly tune those voltages only if system will not POST? Sorry I cannot understand...
> 
> Okay, I would contact ASUS in my region, but I will keep tracking other people's case having similar issue like mine.


No POST is within the context of receiving 55. It's a memory q-code, so can only give advice in that direction.

RE platform binning, two sticks from an X99 3000C15 kit. Required 20mv over XMP for HCI stability. Given the great choice of high binning on Z170 kits, It doesn't really make sense to go out of your way to pick up a quad channel kit.


----------



## ansontzcheung

OKAY...

BTW, Asus please check the globalised link of M8H 0508 Bios file, it is not working with "An error occurred while processing your request" message.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> OKAY...
> 
> BTW, Asus please check the globalised link of M8H 0508 Bios file, it is not working with "An error occurred while processing your request" message.


Use 0601.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use 0601.


0401? I cant see 0601...Any reason to recall 0508?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ansontzcheung*
> 
> 0401? I cant see 0601...Any reason to recall 0508?


0601 on gene is same as 0508 on Hero (so if you're on Hero 0508 is the latest build). Contact your local ASUS support if you are having issues downloading it.


----------



## ansontzcheung

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 0601 on gene is same as 0508 on Hero (so if you're on Hero 0508 is the latest build). Contact your local ASUS support if you are having issues downloading it.


Sorry. Unless ASUS recall 0508 purposely, I think I am doing the right thing to report the problem of the *GLOBALISED* download link.



Also thanks for telling me that GENE's 0601 is same as HERO's 0508. Also, I have contacted ASUS in my region and now waiting for their response.

That's what I have to said, wouldn't interrupt you US guys anymore...SORRY FOR INTERRUPTION


----------



## [email protected]

Thanks - its why I titled the thread NA. On a day off, still supported some of you out of region guys. Don't have the time to offer support out of region. I work in marketing for North America and much of this stuff is on my own back. So yes, work with your local support dept please.


----------



## donald24

Hm, okay - since I've NOT noticed instable Windows operation, if it successfully posts, would it be adequate to change only the "boot voltages" SA and IO ??
Or does it make more sense to go for the full-time operation voltage change?

Another thing regarding this: Do the boot-voltages on "Auto" keep in synch at boot time with the set SA/IO-voltages?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> Hm, okay - since I've NOT noticed instable Windows operation, if it successfully posts, would it be adequate to change only the "boot voltages" SA and IO ??
> Or does it make more sense to go for the full-time operation voltage change?
> 
> Another thing regarding this: Do the boot-voltages on "Auto" keep in synch at boot time with the set SA/IO-voltages?


You will need to experiment with this. If training is failing there is a chance there will be OS instability at some point.

Answered the other question earlier in the thread, yes BOOT voltages are in sync with the eventual voltage if left on Auto.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Hi [email protected],

Quick question, I have the Asus z170-AR. Should I upgrade to the 801 bios and why?

Also, I have this ram. Is it going to work ok? So far no problems as far as I can tell.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Hi [email protected],
> 
> Quick question, I have the Asus z170-AR. Should I upgrade to the 801 bios and why?
> 
> Also, I have this ram. Is it going to work ok? So far no problems as far as I can tell.


Update the UEFI if you wish. Don't have that DRAM so can't tell you if you will need to tune manually for your CPU or not.


----------



## DRen72

Raja,

It seems a growing number of users are experiencing issues with the Samsung SM951 NVMe M.2 cards on boards with the Z-170 chipsets as noted in the SM951 forums on this site. Do you have any insight on this issue or a possible solution?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> It seems a growing number of users are experiencing issues with the Samsung SM951 NVMe M.2 cards on boards with the Z-170 chipsets as noted in the SM951 forums on this site. Do you have any insight on this issue or a possible solution?


Not really sure what the issue is. It's an OEM drive with no official support from Samsung which makes it a questionable purchase in my view. Samsung cleverly sell it with no official support channel.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not really sure what the issue is. It's an OEM drive with no official support from Samsung which makes it a questionable purchase in my view. Samsung cleverly sell it with no official support channel.


Precicely why I've held off on buying it...I'd rather wait for their 265 Gbit offerings next year anyway. The 48-layer V-NAND improvements look pretty massive compared to other recent advancements.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not really sure what the issue is. It's an OEM drive with no official support from Samsung which makes it a questionable purchase in my view. Samsung cleverly sell it with no official support channel.


Makes it easier for resellers to grey import them.


----------



## Telstar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Precicely why I've held off on buying it...I'd rather wait for their 265 Gbit offerings next year anyway. The 48-layer V-NAND improvements look pretty massive compared to other recent advancements.


and intel 750 is way better


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> and intel 750 is way better


Hello

From a consumer perspective it definitely is. Support, warranty and necessary NVMe drivers are included.


----------



## donmega1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wait some more weeks.


Useless answer. Will probably look at other boards instead. Heard asus support is as bad as your answer.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donmega1*
> 
> Useless answer. Will probably look at other boards instead. Heard asus support is as bad as your answer.


Ask stupid questions, you get stupid answers. If product information isn't available and you're impatient by nature it is your free will to purchase something else.


----------



## [email protected]

The irony of this is that the board *will* be released in some weeks


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Telstar*
> 
> and intel 750 is way better


Boot times seem really bad with it though, which is baffling for an SSD. I've seen a lot of reviews and posts on this topic, so it seems pretty widespread.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Boot times seem really bad with it though, which is baffling for an SSD. I've seen a lot of reviews and posts on this topic, so it seems pretty widespread.


Are you talking about the time it takes once the hand off has taken place at the Windows loader? Mine is fine, not that I've timed it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Boot times seem really bad with it though, which is baffling for an SSD. I've seen a lot of reviews and posts on this topic, so it seems pretty widespread.


Probably something to do with the NVMe driver and hand-off. That said, suspend to DRAM works well and is the quickest way back to the desktop on a PC (a place where one spends a majority of time).


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably something to do with the NVMe driver and hand-off. That said, suspend to DRAM works well and is the quickest way back to the desktop on a PC (a place where one spends a majority of time).


Probably, and true. I was just looking at previous RoG boards, and since I'm assuming a Z170 Formula board is coming I'm curious as to what the differences are between it and the TUF series boards? I just noticed it has the same sort of "armour", the only RoG board to have that it seems. Apologies if this has been answered already.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Probably, and true. I was just looking at previous RoG boards, and since I'm assuming a Z170 Formula board is coming I'm curious as to what the differences are between it and the TUF series boards? I just noticed it has the same sort of "armour", the only RoG board to have that it seems. Apologies if this has been answered already.


Different components, warranty, board layout, amount of fan headers,, audio, Io options, software suite and validation levels for TUF series over ROG Formula. They are very different boards.


----------



## maria19850

what is the average lifespan for the asus z170-a ?
i want the motherboard to last many years .
i only want to buy 1 motherboard every 5 years -my last motherboard was gigabyte b75m d3h i bought 5 years ago and it still work
will asus motherboard also work for 5 years ??


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Different components, warranty, board layout, amount of fan headers,, audio, Io options, software suite and validation levels for TUF series over ROG Formula. They are very different boards.


I see, thanks. I'll probably end up getting the TUF board just because it looks so damn nice, and would suit my green build perfectly. The RoG boards look a bit funny with bright green LED.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maria19850*
> 
> what is the average lifespan for the asus z170-a ?
> i want the motherboard to last many years .
> i only want to buy 1 motherboard every 5 years -my last motherboard was gigabyte b75m d3h i bought 5 years ago and it still work
> will asus motherboard also work for 5 years ??


I think the Z170-A will last a lot longer than me at this rate


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I have to say in 20 years of following these happenings I can't recall many people asking for the average life span of a specific motherboard







.

The most sensible answer is longer than you'll need it to


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think the Z170-A will last a lot longer than me at this rate












I forgot to ask, but are there plans to release a Mark 2? I almost care more about the colour scheme than I do about the armour.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I forgot to ask, but are there plans to release a Mark 2? I almost care more about the colour scheme than I do about the armour.


Have not heard of any..yet..


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Have not heard of any..yet..


Fair enough. Do you reckon it's likely to happen? I understand if you can't answer that question xD.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Fair enough. Do you reckon it's likely to happen? I understand if you can't answer that question xD.


I do not know at this point.


----------



## LocutusH

Question after reading trought the max8gene manual:

Does the max8gene come with external thermal sensor cable? I am seeing header for it, but the manual isnt clear about this.
The manual is also wrong on several sections about this, because the gene seems only have one header (2pin T_SENSOR1), while the manual mentions more of it ( [EXT_Sensor1] [EXT_Sensor2] [EXT_Sensor3].) Where are these?

And if the thermal probe isnt bundled, what type is compatible, and where to buy?

The manual is also wrong about wich one is the bios flashback usb port. The first diagram shows the lower one, after that in the table it writes the upper ones...?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update the UEFI if you wish. Don't have that DRAM so can't tell you if you will need to tune manually for your CPU or not.


Thanks for the quick answer. So far the ram seems to be working fine. Any good tests to check its stability?

As for the bios, is there any stability improvement with the new bios for the z170-ar? Also why do I see so much more information on the z170-a than the ar? They look to be almost identical.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Thanks for the quick answer. So far the ram seems to be working fine. Any good tests to check its stability?
> 
> As for the bios, is there any stability improvement with the new bios for the z170-ar? Also why do I see so much more information on the z170-a than the ar? They look to be almost identical.


1) Read the 6700K guide linked in the opening post of this thread in its entirety.
2) AR is a Newegg only SKU. Only difference = no onboard VGA port.


----------



## Dee27

I have a Z170 Deluxe with 6700K.
I'm using BIOS version 0801
In the UEFI, I'm trying to take a screenshot of the BIOS to a USB drive formatted as FAT32 using HOTKEY F12.
I can select the drive, but I get an error message, saying that *'screenshot failed'* NTFS and exFAT isn't supported, even though my USB drive is formatted as FAT32.


----------



## [email protected]

Try a different USB port or different USB drive.


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try a different USB port or different USB drive.


Thanks for the advice.
Tried two different USB drives on 4 different USB ports. The result was the same.

I tried one of the USB drives on my Z97 Deluxe, and it saved the UEFI screenshot with no issues.
It would seem this feature is broken in the 0801 BIOS with the Z170 Deluxe.


----------



## jleslie246

How does the audio chip on the Maximus board compare with the Sound Blaster 1500?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> How does the audio chip on the Maximus board compare with the Sound Blaster 1500?


What kind of hardware do you use? Stereo, surround sound, high-end headphones ect.


----------



## DRen72

New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.

Specs:
Z170 Deluxe
Intel 6700k
G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR

Any advice?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


55 means memory training failed, try going down to 1 stick and see if you can get it to post.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


Pretty sure that's RAM related. You can't even get to the UEFI?


----------



## DRen72

Tried all combinations. 1 stick, 2, 4 and all combinations of slots. Stuck at 55. No screen output yet.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Tried all combinations. 1 stick, 2, 4 and all combinations of slots. Stuck at 55. No screen output yet.


Bummer...See what Raja says before you return the kit though, he might be able to help. It's funny though, that's the kit "designed" for Z170.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> What kind of hardware do you use? Stereo, surround sound, high-end headphones ect.


Logitech Z906 Surround 5.1 setup
When I use headphones I will use Logitech G933 ( G930 for now).


----------



## DRen72

Raja,

New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.

Specs:
Z170 Deluxe
Intel 6700k
G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR

Any advice?


----------



## Qba73

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


weird I have the same setup with xmp on and it posts fine. bad stick maybe? or maybe bad slot (hopefully not)


----------



## coolhandluke41

new bios 0004 are pretty good


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Read the 6700K guide linked in the opening post of this thread in its entirety.
> 2) AR is a Newegg only SKU. Only difference = no onboard VGA port.


Thats funny you say AR is a newegg only SKU, I bought mine at Fry's and saw them online at microcenter as well.

I will be running the google stressapptest soon. I'll report back if there are any problems.


----------



## bak3donh1gh

anyone know why they've removed the 508 bios from the MAXIMUS VIII HERO support page?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Qba73*
> 
> weird I have the same setup with xmp on and it posts fine. bad stick maybe? or maybe bad slot (hopefully not)


XMP is simply a profile programmed into the SPD table onto the DIMMS at the timings the memory is binned at. It is not a guarantee that the memory will post with every CPU. You will likely have to tune SA and IO voltages.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Raja,
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


Reseat the CPU - place a single memory module in the slot farthest from the CPU socket and try again (ensure no misaligned pins in socket also). Make sure the CPU cooler is not over torqued.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Thats funny you say AR is a newegg only SKU, I bought mine at Fry's and saw them online at microcenter as well.
> 
> I will be running the google stressapptest soon. I'll report back if there are any problems.


Must have rolled them out further than the revious ARs. What I said stand, the only difference is the VGA port not being there - so there's nothing to really be alarmed about by not "hearing much about this board".


----------



## [email protected]

Latest M8 Gene UEFI build with latest Intel microcode updates. Build 0701:

https://drive.google.com/a/asusna.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UkpTWTZyajAxZXc/view?pli=1

Load defaults - use USB BIOS flashback to update (correct port is shown on the rear IO cover plate).

New M8 Hero UEFI build 0603 (same as 0701 for Gene):

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-Q2gtU1ZYSkExRW8/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> New build. Post fails with code 55. I can't get past it to even see the BIOS. Never seen this in my 25 years building PC's.
> 
> Specs:
> Z170 Deluxe
> Intel 6700k
> G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3000C15Q-32GVR
> 
> Any advice?


Been having this problem, i had what i thought was incompatable memory g.skill 4(turns out this was compatable after all), so sent it back and ordered 100% compatable corsair vengance lpx 3000mhz, exact same problem, not been able to get past post and into bios for a week now, tried everything, let me know if you sort it out, cheers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Been having this problem, i had what i thought was incompatable memory g.skill 4(turns out this was compatable after all), so sent it back and ordered 100% compatable corsair vengance lpx 3000mhz, exact same problem, not been able to get past post and into bios for a week now, tried everything, let me know if you sort it out, cheers


Not even when clearing the CMOS? Receiving Q-Code 55 when at default settings implies a more glaring issue. Have you tried remounting the CPU and checking for bent pins?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not even when clearing the CMOS? Receiving Q-Code 55 when at default settings implies a more glaring issue. Have you tried remounting the CPU and checking for bent pins?


Thx for reply, i am OCD, so check everything and very carefull, i tried everything mentioned and more, sometimes i get past the error 55 code, but then get error 32 cpu post memory initialization, i take it when clearing the CMOS, i just press the CMOS button on the board when the power is on, also i have left the battery out for like a hour to be sure as well, i will try the new bios that has been released today, but reckon that wont fix it. cheers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, i am OCD, so check everything and very carefull, i tried everything mentioned and more, sometimes i get past the error 55 code, but then get error 32 cpu post memory initialization, i take it when clearing the CMOS, i just press the CMOS button on the board when the power is on, also i have left the battery out for like a hour to be sure as well, cheers


Yes pressing the button is enough. try reseating the DIMMs again. Might require a bit more investigating on your part testing the slots used and one DIMM at a time. Sounds slightly ominous


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes pressing the button is enough. try reseating the DIMMs again. Might require a bit more investigating on your part testing the slots used and one DIMM at a time. Sounds slightly ominous


Thx mate, have tried all slots, but will go through it all again, worried it could be a duff i7 6700K, but what is the likely hood of that, rare i would have thought, and i dont get the cpu light come on the motherboard indicating a cpu problem, infact no lights stay on, cheers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx mate, have tried all slots, but will go through it all again, worried it could be a duff i7 6700K, but what is the likely hood of that, rare i would have thought, and i dont get the cpu light come on the motherboard indicating a cpu problem, infact no lights stay on, cheers


Chances of getting a DOA CPU are very low yes. Although the fact you are able to pass 55 on occasion does make me think it's a contact issue or similar. Can only diagnose so far from here


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Chances of getting a DOA CPU are very low yes. Although the fact you are able to pass 55 on occasion does make me think it's a contact issue or similar. Can only diagnose so far from here


Yeh, and i guess there is no real way of testing the cpu with only the one motherboard and not another cpu, will spend a bit more time testing, then will contact where i bought the board from, and see if they can have it back and test for me, cheers


----------



## Phreec

Any of you Z170 Pro Gaming owners on BIOS 0603?

Just noticed today that there's a newer BIOS but I'd rather not rush into updating. I saw some pages back that this thread is apparently the wrong place to discuss it but how is it?


----------



## maria19850

does the ASUS Z170-A MORE STABLE THAN THE GIGABYTE GA Z170X UD3 ??


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maria19850*
> 
> does the ASUS Z170-A MORE STABLE THAN THE GIGABYTE GA Z170X UD3 ??


No


----------



## rck1984

Hello folks,

I am an owner of a Maximus Hero VIII and i am facing some mind-boggling issue here.
It happened to me a few times now that my brand new build suddenly turns off, when i turn it back on it gives me Q-Code 00. It seems to happen completely random. It happened some days ago, thought it could happen once due to some bug or whatever, turned computer back on and the system ran smooth for about 3-4 days. Yesterday, the turn-off occurred again.

When i wait for about 15min with the electricity cable pulled out, i can start the computer again and it will smooth again for a while.

I tried to update the BIOS to 0508 to see if that would solve the issue but it didnt. Heck, 0508 got pulled of Asus website for some reason. Also succesfully tested my memory with Memtest 86 for 8 hours without errors. Today i put my old PSU back in to see if its the PSU causing this issue.

Note that all the parts are brand new, about a week old and only quality components. Voltages are perfectly fine, temps are low, drivers are up to date.

Does anyone know where to look at troubleshooting this? It feels like a needle in a haystack for me. What could it be? Faulty BIOS or faulty hardware?

Help is very much appreciated.


----------



## maria19850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xxbassplayerxx*
> 
> No


so the ud3 is a good and free of ploplems board also ??


----------



## Silent Scone

Takes a very peculiar person to ask such a question in an ASUS Support thread lol.


----------



## maria19850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Takes a very peculiar person to ask such a question in an ASUS Support thread lol.


im just asking people who own the asus z170-a board so that way they can reccomend it or not for me .


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Reseat the CPU - place a single memory module in the slot farthest from the CPU socket and try again (ensure no misaligned pins in socket also). Make sure the CPU cooler is not over torqued.


Same results. One stick...55.
No sticks...53. Bad board?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Same results. One stick...55.
> No sticks...53. Bad board?


Possible - though seldom the case that all four slots are not working. Almost wondering if the DRAM modules are inserted fully into the slots. Had one user before that was not pushing the DIMMs in all the way on both sides.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Possible - though seldom the case that all four slots are not working. Almost wondering if the DRAM modules are inserted fully into the slots. Had one user before that was not pushing the DIMMs in all the way on both sides.


Hello

Full insertion, especially on the non-latch side and insuring that the latch is completely in the secure position, is worth checking.


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Possible - though seldom the case that all four slots are not working. Almost wondering if the DRAM modules are inserted fully into the slots. Had one user before that was not pushing the DIMMs in all the way on both sides.


I can assure you that's not the case. I'm leaning toward a bad board.


----------



## phillyman36

I am going to have to pay more attention but i believe i have sen the 55 codes about twice. I hit the power button and after a while noticed the pc wasn't on. Code i think was 55. I hit the reset button and it boots up.

For people with Asus z170 boards(especially deluxe) how long does it usually take to get to the desktop once you hit the power button?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> I am going to have to pay more attention but i believe i have sen the 55 codes about twice. I hit the power button and after a while noticed the pc wasn't on. Code i think was 55. I hit the reset button and it boots up.
> 
> For people with Asus z170 boards(especially deluxe) how long does it usually take to get to the desktop once you hit the power button?


Strange, when i get stuck at a error code like 55, my reset button on case or motherboard does not work, i have to hold down the power button for like 4 seconds to turn off, then press power button again to start, wonder why my reset button was not working.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Strange, when i get stuck at a error code like 55, my reset button on case or motherboard does not work, i have to hold down the power button for like 4 seconds to turn off, then press power button again to start, wonder why my reset button was not working.


Don't fret daytrader, same here have to hold power button until it shuts down when it gets stuck on a post code


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Don't fret daytrader, same here have to hold power button until it shuts down when it gets stuck on a post code


Going to swap boards later this week. I'll report back what I find.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Don't fret daytrader, same here have to hold power button until it shuts down when it gets stuck on a post code


Thx for confirmation it happens to you to, i thought i may have wired up the case reset cable to the front panel header wrong, but i doubled checked.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Going to swap boards later this week. I'll report back what I find.


My board is being tested also in the next day or so from where i bought it from, will also let you know what the findings is.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> My board is being tested also in the next day or so from where i bought it from, will also let you know what the findings is.


You may have wanted to take it out of the PC chassis and setup on an open testbed before you returned. Plug in only keyboard, CPU and one stick of memory and see if it still shows 55.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You may have wanted to take it out of the PC chassis and setup on an open testbed before you returned. Plug in only keyboard, CPU and one stick of memory and see if it still shows 55.


Ah, thats one thing i did not do, i did try with just 1 stick in every slot thou, and no mouse or keyboard connected, but in pc chassis, i know tomorrow they will test on a open testbed thou, just my luck it will all work there end.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maria19850*
> 
> im just asking people who own the asus z170-a board so that way they can reccomend it or not for me .


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hello folks,
> 
> I am an owner of a Maximus Hero VIII and i am facing some mind-boggling issue here.
> It happened to me a few times now that my brand new build suddenly turns off, when i turn it back on it gives me Q-Code 00. It seems to happen completely random. It happened some days ago, thought it could happen once due to some bug or whatever, turned computer back on and the system ran smooth for about 3-4 days. Yesterday, the turn-off occurred again.
> 
> When i wait for about 15min with the electricity cable pulled out, i can start the computer again and it will smooth again for a while.
> 
> I tried to update the BIOS to 0508 to see if that would solve the issue but it didnt. Heck, 0508 got pulled of Asus website for some reason. Also succesfully tested my memory with Memtest 86 for 8 hours without errors. Today i put my old PSU back in to see if its the PSU causing this issue.
> 
> Note that all the parts are brand new, about a week old and only quality components. Voltages are perfectly fine, temps are low, drivers are up to date.
> 
> Does anyone know where to look at troubleshooting this? It feels like a needle in a haystack for me. What could it be? Faulty BIOS or faulty hardware?
> 
> Help is very much appreciated.


You said in your post you waited 15 minutes? If the system wouldn't power up for 15 minutes this could very well indicate that OCP was triggered on the PSU. Report back if still experiencing the same problem on your old unit


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, almost sounds like a non-Haswell compliant PSU is being used.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, almost sounds like a non-Haswell compliant PSU is being used.


I tought Haswell compliance is only about C7 low power state wake-up. And if that happens on wake-up, he would have to power cycle his psu on the back switch, not just restart it.

Or did this become more complicated with skylake?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I tought Haswell compliance is only about C7 low power state wake-up. And if that happens on wake-up, he would have to power cycle his psu on the back switch, not just restart it.
> 
> Or did this become more complicated with skylake?


Depends on how the PSU was made to recover from a fault situation. Code 00 implies rails not pulling up in time or massive instability. Thinking the former rather than the latter.


----------



## phillyman36

If you are running Windows 10(64) with an Asus mobo and a i7 6700k can you tell me how long it takes to boot to the desktop when you hit the power button?

I am getting about 25ish seconds uefi boot
My Os drive is on a Samsung 850 pro.


----------



## rck1984

It's a Super Flower Leadex 850w. I'm pretty sure it's Haswell compliant.

I might have figured it out but to be sure I have to wait and see if it still happens or not. Yesterday the computer shut down again, it turned itself back on with all th LEDs of my components lighting up (RGB on Corsair h110i, LED on Dominator Platinums) except for the LED on the video card. Obviously I thought it could be the video card but after touching the 24-pin extension cable, I noticed the video card lighting up again all of a sudden. After slightly moving it even more, the system turned off again.

I'm hoping this silly extension cable has some kind of loose contact (?) and therefore causing this blackout all the time. It's definitely not the power supply, neither the RAM. Tested them both.


----------



## m4x89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> If you are running Windows 10(64) with an Asus mobo and a i7 6700k can you tell me how long it takes to boot to the desktop when you hit the power button?
> 
> I am getting about 25ish seconds uefi boot
> My Os drive is on a Samsung 850 pro.


18 sec for first boot POST (chronoed), 33 seconds total for Windows login screen.

It seems to be a memory overclock issue.

Try to lower frequencies to 2666 or 2400.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> It's a Super Flower Leadex 850w. I'm pretty sure it's Haswell compliant.
> 
> I might have figured it out but to be sure I have to wait and see if it still happens or not. Yesterday the computer shut down again, it turned itself back on with all th LEDs of my components lighting up (RGB on Corsair h110i, LED on Dominator Platinums) except for the LED on the video card. Obviously I thought it could be the video card but after touching the 24-pin extension cable, I noticed the video card lighting up again all of a sudden. After slightly moving it even more, the system turned off again.
> 
> I'm hoping this silly extension cable has some kind of loose contact (?) and therefore causing this blackout all the time. It's definitely not the power supply, neither the RAM. Tested them both.


Some of these extension cables can be problematic. What's funny is because of how tidy your system is, I was tempted to say it was something to do with them in jest but thought better of it









That unit is Haswell compliant. Has to be said however, can only go by what you are saying - fiddling with the ATX extension could have just been a red herring and shouldn't really be done when the system is on if one of the pins is arcing, recipe for disaster. It may have just been the system was retraining the memory at the time you touched the cable and shut down momentarily. You should possibly pay more attention to the Q-Code display to see what is happening when the various component LED are lit


----------



## [email protected]

I would remove the extension cable and run the system without it. If the rails are shut down out of sequence it can have disastrous consequences.


----------



## Silent Scone

This also...would have thought he would have had the sense to do that after the post above.


----------



## rck1984

I'm running my system without the extension cable right now, if the system is stable now i'm pretty sure i can blame it on this particular cable. In that case i'll send it back and ask for a new one..
I have been running these exact same cables for years, never had an issue with them. They're definitely reliable, except for this one i guess.

Anyway... Let's see if it's solved now








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some of these extension cables can be problematic. What's funny is because of how tidy your system is, I was tempted to say it was something to do with them in jest but thought better of it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That unit is Haswell compliant. Has to be said however, can only go by what you are saying - fiddling with the ATX extension could have just been a red herring and shouldn't really be done when the system is on if one of the pins is arcing, recipe for disaster. It may have just been the system was retraining the memory at the time you touched the cable and shut down momentarily. You should possibly pay more attention to the Q-Code display to see what is happening when the various component LED are lit


I am aware i shouldn't fiddle around with the 24-pin cable while the system is on. I made it sound like i moved/pulled the thing like a maniac. All i really did is touching it, that's why i think it might have had some kind of loose contact-point.

About the Q-code, the only code that is showing up when it happened was: 00. That's what makes this thing so strange. If i could get any other codes, troubleshooting would be hell a lot easier. System is running smooth again at the moment, showing Q-code: AO.

Like i said above, hopefully its stable now. If it is, i blame it on the cable and i'll send it back to get a replacement.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> I'm running my system without the extension cable right now, if the system is stable now i'm pretty sure i can blame it on this particular cable. In that case i'll send it back and ask for a new one..
> I have been running these exact same cables for years, never had an issue with them. They're definitely reliable, except for this one i guess.
> 
> Anyway... Let's see if it's solved now


Hope it is your lead thats the problem, on a side note, your Intel Skylake Owner's Club link is wrong


----------



## rck1984

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Hope it is your lead thats the problem, on a side note, your Intel Skylake Owner's Club link is wrong


Hmm you're right, odd.. Let me fix it straight away, thank you!









Edit: That should do it


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rck1984*
> 
> Hmm you're right, odd.. Let me fix it straight away, thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: That should do it


Yup, and thx for link


----------



## yafatana

why ASUS removed bios updates for the asus z170-a ??
now i can find only the
Z170-A BIOS 0504
first release BIOS

edit
for for windows 64 bit all of the new bios updates are there
but windows 10 64 only first release bios
why ??


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *yafatana*
> 
> why ASUS removed bios updates for the asus z170-a ??
> now i can find only the
> Z170-A BIOS 0504
> first release BIOS
> 
> edit
> for for windows 64 bit all of the new bios updates are there
> but windows 10 64 only first release bios
> why ??


All downloads are fine for me.

Do you have a board yet?


----------



## yafatana

yes i bought the asus z170-a today

when i go to this page
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/HelpDesk_Download/
i choose windows 10 64 bit
and i got only first release bios link to download


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> All downloads are fine for me.


Hello

There for me also. As far as ASUS.com it seems to be a non-issue.


----------



## yafatana




----------



## [email protected]

Here's mine:


----------



## maria19850

can i instal the cpu on the ASUS Z170-A
without using the cpu instlation kit ??
just drop the cpu as any other board

because i realy dont want to touch the CPU contacts when i put the cpu in the kit


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *maria19850*
> 
> can i instal the cpu on the ASUS Z170-A
> without using the cpu instlation kit ??
> just drop the cpu as any other board
> 
> because i realy dont want to touch the CPU contacts when i put the cpu in the kit


Hello

Yes but if needing to ask this the use of the tool would probably be best.


----------



## Noshuru

However, if I select Windows 8.1 64bit I see 3 BIOSes--there's no option for me to download the beta BIOS though.


----------



## phillyman36

Raja for the z170 Deluxe the manual says
Pcie slot 3 shares bandwith with sata 5 and sata 6 port
the m.2 slot if set to pcie instead of sata express will disable the sata 1 and sata2 port.

There is now way to run a intel 750 ssd in the 3rd pcie slot and m.2 ssd(nvme or AHCI) at the same time at full speed right? You would need and x99 mobo for that? What would happen if you had both in?


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Noshuru*
> 
> 
> 
> However, if I select Windows 8.1 64bit I see 3 BIOSes--there's no option for me to download the beta BIOS though.


Are you using the US site or the Asus global site? I can see the beta Bios for your mobo 0901

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-A/HelpDesk_Download/

Actually i see the beta Bios on both

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## DRen72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> My board is being tested also in the next day or so from where i bought it from, will also let you know what the findings is.


Mine was a bad board. Asus Z170 Deluxe. New board booted right past code 55 and allowed me to install Windows. I'm finishing the build tomorrow. So far it looks good.


----------



## MaxPower777

Good Morning,

first of all, sorry for my bad english. It's not the best but i hope everyone understands what i mean.
One month ago a bought the new ASUS Z170 Deluxe Motherboard. Firmware 0401 was installed, so i updated to 0504. Everything went fine.

After 0701 was released i tried to flash this one in the UEFI with a FAT32 USB Stick. After the UEFI told me, that it is now updating the UEFI, the PC turns off, and goes on again for 10 sec. like it described in the post on page 39

Originally Posted by phillyman36 View Post

Like the z170 Deluxe so far. Havent had much time to play. I was a little worried when i did the bios updated for 0801 it kept restarting over and over. i thought i was in some sort of endless error loop. It eventually told me what is was updating and everything was ok. Seemed like 5 minutes but it may have been around 3 minutes

.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Those reBOOTs are part of the process - parts of firmware being updated for onboard controllers and the ME fw as well.


I was wondering why this is happening, so i turned off the pc again, and used 0504 FW withUSB Flashback. Everything is fine now.

During the last week i contacted ASUS support in germany, and asked them what kind of problem it is, and they told me that this FW, which Updates the ME FW Firmware too, can only be flashed by using USB Flashback to provide any kind of problems. I didn't find any kind of information about this in the manual or on the Asus Website.









Currently i'm using 0504 because its stable working and it seems that 0801, the current one, isn't working fine at all systems, like some users are reporting here.
IGPU is enabled at stock, no post screen.... Error Code 55....

Maybe this information about USB Flashback is a good info for some Users.

I'm going to wait until 0901 is available for the Z170 Deluxe and try it again.

Greetings from Germany


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxPower777*
> 
> Good Morning,
> 
> first of all, sorry for my bad english. It's not the best but i hope everyone understands what i mean.
> One month ago a bought the new ASUS Z170 Deluxe Motherboard. Firmware 0401 was installed, so i updated to 0504. Everything went fine.
> 
> After 0701 was released i tried to flash this one in the UEFI with a FAT32 USB Stick. After the UEFI told me, that it is now updating the UEFI, the PC turns off, and goes on again for 10 sec. like it described in the post on page 39
> 
> Originally Posted by phillyman36 View Post
> 
> Like the z170 Deluxe so far. Havent had much time to play. I was a little worried when i did the bios updated for 0801 it kept restarting over and over. i thought i was in some sort of endless error loop. It eventually told me what is was updating and everything was ok. Seemed like 5 minutes but it may have been around 3 minutes
> 
> .
> I was wondering why this is happening, so i turned off the pc again, and used 0504 FW withUSB Flashback. Everything is fine now.
> 
> During the last week i contacted ASUS support in germany, and asked them what kind of problem it is, and they told me that this FW, which Updates the ME FW Firmware too, can only be flashed by using USB Flashback to provide any kind of problems. I didn't find any kind of information about this in the manual or on the Asus Website.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently i'm using 0504 because its stable working and it seems that 0801, the current one, isn't working fine at all systems, like some users are reporting here.
> IGPU is enabled at stock, no post screen.... Error Code 55....
> 
> Maybe this information about USB Flashback is a good info for some Users.
> 
> I'm going to wait until 0901 is available for the Z170 Deluxe and try it again.
> 
> Greetings from Germany


So to confirm, you only receive the 55 q-code on 0801? What memory kit do you have?


----------



## phillyman36

If i read it right it looks like he didnt let the 0801 finish and turned the pc off and reflashed with 0501 bios. Seems he is a little hesitant because of the errors he read others are getting. The 0801 bios takes a while. It will restart a lot just let it do its thing. until its completely done. The z170 is new as well as Windows 10(for those using it) Its going to take a little time for the kinks to get worked out.


----------



## MaxPower777

Hello

i didn't tried the 0801 update yet because some users are reporting different kind of problems in this forum. So i'm a little bit worried about doing the update.









I'm currently using this memory kit, i know its not in the QVL List from Asus,

Corsair CMK16GX4M2A2400C14 (XMP Profil)
http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-2400mhz-c14-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2a2400c14

but i also tried another memory kit which i bought because of the problem. But it wasn't working too.
G.SKILL F4-3000C15D-16GRK (XMP Profil)
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3000c15d-16grk

I don't exactlly remember the QR Code anymore, but i'm pretty sure it was 55, because the DRAM LED hasn't turned off after UEFI flash

Maybe i wasn't relaxed enough after UEFI Update,







but all this restarts are really strange.

Another problem is, that i'm having a M.2 951 Samsung SSD installed, and i'm not sure if the Default Boot keys are going to be deleted during the FLASH. I don't want to install my OS again.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DRen72*
> 
> Mine was a bad board. Asus Z170 Deluxe. New board booted right past code 55 and allowed me to install Windows. I'm finishing the build tomorrow. So far it looks good.


Yes mine was sent back and was tested, bad board, i am getting new board sent out today, all good hopefully.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Raja for the z170 Deluxe the manual says
> Pcie slot 3 shares bandwith with sata 5 and sata 6 port
> the m.2 slot if set to pcie instead of sata express will disable the sata 1 and sata2 port.
> 
> There is now way to run a intel 750 ssd in the 3rd pcie slot and m.2 ssd(nvme or AHCI) at the same time at full speed right? You would need and x99 mobo for that? What would happen if you had both in?


The DMI interface between the CPU and PCH is X4 Gen 3. If you use two X4 gen 3 drives on the PCH front end, the transfer speed will be constrained to X4 Gen 3.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MaxPower777*
> 
> Maybe i wasn't relaxed enough after UEFI Update,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but all this restarts are really strange.


Sounds likely - work with ASUS Support Germany, they should help you. The Z170 kits are better than the X99 kits for this platform.

The restarts are NOT strange because updates are needed to Fw.


----------



## MaxPower777

Ok, what do you think how long do i have to wait until the flash starts? 5 Minutes? 10 Minutes?
I think after 5 minutes the update should be done right?

I'm currently searching for another 16GB KIT (2x8GB) but i don't find a good one yet


----------



## proxims

Hey guys,

I'm brand new to the forum as my skylake build is my first legit PC.

Has anyone installed BIOS 901 for the Asus Z170-A? I upgraded from 604 because I was occasionally getting a CPU post error on reboot/restart. The problem went away, but now my LAN controller stopped working. On boot, I've been getting the following error message:
Quote:


> "initializing Intel(r) Boot agent CL v0.1.04
> PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's NVM configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agent cannot continue."


I was able to prevent that error message by disabling "boot via network" in the BIOS LAN settings, but the ethernet adapter still doesnt work.

The device manager says "this device cannot start." and in "properties -> Details" is a property called "Install error" which says "there are no compatible drivers for this device."

Any ideas? Do I just wait it out until the next BIOS update?

Specs:
Asus z170-a
Intel 6600k
G-Skill ripjaws 4 series (F4-3000C15D-16GRBB)
Season x-Series 850


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proxims*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum as my skylake build is my first legit PC.
> 
> Has anyone installed BIOS 901 for the Asus Z170-A? I upgraded from 604 because I was occasionally getting a CPU post error on reboot/restart. The problem went away, but now my LAN controller stopped working. On boot, I've been getting the following error message:
> I was able to prevent that error message by disabling "boot via network" in the BIOS LAN settings, but the ethernet adapter still doesnt work.
> 
> The device manager says "this device cannot start." and in "properties -> Details" is a property called "Install error" which says "there are no compatible drivers for this device."
> 
> Any ideas? Do I just wait it out until the next BIOS update?
> 
> Specs:
> Asus z170-a
> Intel 6600k
> G-Skill ripjaws 4 series (F4-3000C15D-16GRBB)
> Season x-Series 850


Contact ASUS Support for your region please.


----------



## BoredErica

Hello Raja. Question: If I put say, 1.4v for core voltage into the bios (manual override) and I hit the CPU with load (say, encoding), I get a reading of 1.456v for Vcore in HWinfo. Is this reading the actual voltage being used?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

In some cases these montioring tools need updates - I use a DMM and measure directly from the back of the socket or use AI Suite.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> In some cases these montioring tools need updates - I use a DMM and measure directly from the back of the socket or use AI Suite.


I would like to point out though, that a similar behavior was/is noticed with Haswell chips. It's been like this since day one: The Vcore reading is always a bit higher than what I put into the UEFI under load.

When you measure directly from the back of the socket, I'm assuming that's the most accurate way to measure vcore? What do you get, the same voltage you put into the UEFI or slightly higher?

Thanks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> I would like to point out though, that a similar behavior was/is noticed with Haswell chips. It's been like this since day one: The Vcore reading is always a bit higher than what I put into the UEFI under load.


This depends on the LLC used.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> When you measure directly from the back of the socket, I'm assuming that's the most accurate way to measure vcore?


Yes it is if you use the closest possible ground reference.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> What do you get, the same voltage you put into the UEFI or slightly higher?


On the latest M8H builds close to what I set, not 0.05V higher - the monitoring tools can be all over the place.


----------



## IceAero

Question!

I'm running an Intel 750 NVMe drive on the last slot of a Maximus VIII Hero board.

My understanding is that this should be a x4 slot.

However, Intel's SSD tool box is reporting the "Negotiated PCIe link width" as x2

I...have no idea how to get this to run as x4. Help?

EDIT: It's a bios setting! AUTO --> X4


----------



## [email protected]

You can set that slot to X4 in UEFI. The motherboard manual does cover this.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can set that slot to X4 in UEFI. The motherboard manual does cover this.


I'm sorry, I just went back there to double-check after posting this and found the setting. You responded so fast I couldn't edit my post


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> I'm sorry, I just went back there to double-check after posting this and found the setting. You responded so fast I couldn't edit my post


Thats fine, no need to apologize.


----------



## [email protected]

Maximus VIII Extreme

Raja--6700K @4.8/4.8---DDR4-3733-C18-19-47-1T----1.40v---SA Auto & IO Auto ---Stressapptest----2 Hours and 1000% HCI pass:

14C water temp.


----------



## xxbassplayerxx

That's a nice chip you got there


----------



## jleslie246

As load (and current) increases so will the voltage. V=IxR

So yes it is normal to see voltage increase under load and fall back to your manual setting at idle.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> As load (and current) increases so will the voltage. V=IxR
> 
> So yes it is normal to see voltage increase under load and fall back to your manual setting at idle.


Hello

The equation as written is valid. However it is not applicable to any measured voltage droop or increase of the supply voltage based on the load of the CPU. Firstly, the equation as written assume a purely restrictive circuit. A CPU and the supporting supply voltage circuitry is much more complex than that. Secondly the VRM is designed to maintain an overall constant supply voltage to the CPU within the limits set by the LLC.


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maximus VIII Extreme
> 
> Raja--6700K @4.8/4.8---DDR4-3733-C18-19-47-1T----1.40v---SA Auto & IO Auto ---Stressapptest----2 Hours and 1000% HCI pass:
> 
> 14C water temp.


Nice! Is there a release date yet for this board?

I bought a Maximus VIII Hero already but tempted to upgrade.


----------



## [email protected]

Probably looking at end Sept I reckon (subject to change of course).


----------



## [email protected]

4.8GH CPU/4.8 GHz cache 2 hours RB (woke from sleep successfully also)


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The equation as written is valid. However it is not applicable to any measured voltage droop or increase of the supply voltage based on the load of the CPU. Firstly, the equation as written assume a purely restrictive circuit. A CPU and the supporting supply voltage circuitry is much more complex than that. Secondly the VRM is designed to maintain an overall constant supply voltage to the CPU within the limits set by the LLC.


You are correct on all points. You can even adjust how the mother board controls the voltage under load in the bios. I was just suggesting a simply equation to show why/how they relate.


----------



## proxims

Thank you for the fast reply. I have reached out to ASUS Support. I will update this thread if I make any progress.


----------



## Slartibartman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *proxims*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I'm brand new to the forum as my skylake build is my first legit PC.
> 
> Has anyone installed BIOS 901 for the Asus Z170-A? I upgraded from 604 because I was occasionally getting a CPU post error on reboot/restart. The problem went away, but now my LAN controller stopped working. On boot, I've been getting the following error message:
> I was able to prevent that error message by disabling "boot via network" in the BIOS LAN settings, but the ethernet adapter still doesnt work.
> 
> The device manager says "this device cannot start." and in "properties -> Details" is a property called "Install error" which says "there are no compatible drivers for this device."
> 
> Any ideas? Do I just wait it out until the next BIOS update?
> 
> Specs:
> Asus z170-a
> Intel 6600k
> G-Skill ripjaws 4 series (F4-3000C15D-16GRBB)
> Season x-Series 850


Good to see that someone else experienced occasional CPU post error on restart also! I had exactly this problem. It went away when I installed BIOS 701!


----------



## proxims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Slartibartman*
> 
> Good to see that someone else experienced occasional CPU post error on restart also! I had exactly this problem. It went away when I installed BIOS 701!


Thanks for confirming it wasnt just me! I was really wondering for a second if I had done something wrong during installation, or...gasp.. had a hardware malfunction.

I wish I had gone to 701. This broken ethernet controller from 901 is a real pain. I guess I should wait it out, right?


----------



## jleslie246

When will the Maximus VIII Extreme Z170 motherboard be available? I do not see it on the ASUS website.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> When will the Maximus VIII Extreme Z170 motherboard be available? I do not see it on the ASUS website.


Hello

Look up.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Look up.


Yes, I did and found the release date to be August but it has yet to release.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Yes, I did and found the release date to be August but it has yet to release.


He was talking about this post.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably looking at end Sept I reckon (subject to change of course).


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> He was talking about this post.


HAHA. Oh wow, face palm! I looked all through the first pages looking and found where Raja said sometime in August.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

I am trying to run the stressapptest in linux mint as described in the overclocking guide. But when I boot into mint, I can't connect to the internet. I downloaded the latest iso from the linuxmint.com website. Can someone point me to a guide to help me out? I'm using a z170-ar board and wired internet connection.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, trying to install windows 7 pro 64bit on to hero viii, from a usb stick, tried everything, anyone been able to install windows 7 ok on this board, keep getting a required CD/DVD drive device driver is missing, tried the different usb 2 slot trick, still not work. cheers


----------



## [email protected]

There is a Windows 7 install guide linked in the opening post of the thread:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/DE164_100_Series_Windows_7_Setup_Guide_print.pdf


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is a Windows 7 install guide linked in the opening post of the thread:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-K/DE164_100_Series_Windows_7_Setup_Guide_print.pdf


Thankyou.


----------



## BranField

Does anyone know what the "CPU" temp that the fan expert reacts to when fan control is set in the bios. is it socket temp, core temp or what?


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BranField*
> 
> Does anyone know what the "CPU" temp that the fan expert reacts to when fan control is set in the bios. is it socket temp, core temp or what?


Very curious about this too. It tends to jump up to about my core temps when starting a stress test, but then settled about 10 degrees under my max core. Accordingly, if my max temps are around 78. I need to set my fan profiles to max around a reported 60 degrees to make sure the fans run on max when they need to.


----------



## BranField

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Very curious about this too. It tends to jump up to about my core temps when starting a stress test, but then settled about 10 degrees under my max core. Accordingly, if my max temps are around 78. I need to set my fan profiles to max around a reported 60 degrees to make sure the fans run on max when they need to.


Precisely my reasoning. i didnt fully flesh out my thought as my boss was loitering wanting to talk to me lol


----------



## LocutusH

Is it normal, that my max8gene boosts the 6700k to 4217Mhz on stock (all auto), and according to aida64 and cpu-z, the core voltage is up to 1.4V when stressing?


----------



## Scorpion49

Okay, so I just got my Z170 Deluxe in, I was super excited for it and transferred my 6600k and 16GB EVGA kit over to it. It booted fine initially, but the second boot to save my BIOS settings resulted in it hanging on error 55. I used the memOK function to get back into the BIOS, and saw that it was version 0504, so I updated it to 0801. Now it just has an infinite POST loop and I cannot get back into the BIOS at all no matter what I do. I'm about to try flashback but this is seriously not what I expected from a $320 board when the $150 MSI board worked perfectly with the same parts.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Okay, so I just got my Z170 Deluxe in, I was super excited for it and transferred my 6600k and 16GB EVGA kit over to it. It booted fine initially, but the second boot to save my BIOS settings resulted in it hanging on error 55. I used the memOK function to get back into the BIOS, and saw that it was version 0504, so I updated it to 0801. Now it just has an infinite POST loop and I cannot get back into the BIOS at all no matter what I do. I'm about to try flashback but this is seriously not what I expected from a $320 board when the $150 MSI board worked perfectly with the same parts.


Upgrade to the latest BIOS via flashback.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Upgrade to the latest BIOS via flashback.


I don't think it is going to work, the flashback LED has been on for nearly 20 minutes.


----------



## rolllin

Hi, Is there problems with ASUS Z170-DELUXE because iam thinking of getting it and i read many posts about its not working and also found that *item is under review* in amazon

(While this item is available from other marketplace sellers on this page, it is not currently offered by Amazon.com because customers have told us there may be something wrong with our inventory of the item, the way we are shipping it, or the way it's described here. (Thanks for the tip!)
We're working to fix the problem as quickly as possible.)

http://www.amazon.com/ASUS-Z170-DELUXE-ATX-DDR4-Motherboards/dp/B012NH0SL8/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I don't think it is going to work, the flashback LED has been on for nearly 20 minutes.


Solid light..?
You have the wrong port.

Check your I/O shield for the correct port to use.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Solid light..?
> You have the wrong port.
> 
> Check your I/O shield for the correct port to use.


No, I don't. I'm not positive I have the right name for the file, I was trying Z170D.CAP which should be correct but I can't find any documentation on it for the Z170 platform, I'm just going off of their older stuff.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> No, I don't. I'm not positive I have the right name for the file, I was trying Z170D.CAP which should be correct but I can't find any documentation on it for the Z170 platform, I'm just going off of their older stuff.


The file name seems right. Just so you know, some of the manual has the wrong ports listed for flashback, have to look at the I/O shield.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The file name seems right. Just so you know, some of the manual has the wrong ports listed for flashback, have to look at the I/O shield.


Yeah, but you can't miss it. It is literally the only USB 2.0 port on the entire board. I'm formatted in FAT32 as well. I'm going to try 0701 instead of 0801 and see if that one works.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, but you can't miss it. It is literally the only USB 2.0 port on the entire board. I'm formatted in FAT32 as well. I'm going to try 0701 instead of 0801 and see if that one works.


On my Gene its a USB 3.0 port for Flashback, not 2.0.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> On me Gene its a USB 3.0 port for Flashback, not 2.0.


Welp, 0701 seems to be working! Flashing light now instead of solid. I really hope this thing will POST when it gets done. So glad I have a backup FM2+ APU rig haha. Thaqnks for trying to help


----------



## rt123

I tried.








Good luck.

I had 55 post code errors too. They were also fixed by BIOS updates.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well it seems to be alive now, except every time I restart it it POST loops twice before booting up.


----------



## R[email protected]

Wait for 0901 - latest ME fw from Intel. When that build is flashed, at first power up the board should be left alone - if it power cycles a few times and halts on POST codes, it is because it is updating.

Double POST is normal on some builds depending on how things are setup.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wait for 0901 - latest ME fw from Intel. When that build is flashed, at first power up the board should be left alone - if it power cycles a few times and halts on POST codes, it is because it is updating.
> 
> Double POST from normal POST on some builds occurs depending on how things are setup.


Everything is on Auto right now, fresh out of the box. The only thing I did is disable onboard audio because I have a Xonar DGX I prefer to use. It turns on, runs up to POST code 99 and then shuts off for 5-10 seconds twice before it will actually POST and let me do anything.


----------



## mandrix

So can anyone tell me how to get a USB kb working on first boot? I've tried the USB 2.0 & 3.0 rear ports but no good. I'm stuck at the screen to enter BIOS I assume.
M8 Hero.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Everything is on Auto right now, fresh out of the box. The only thing I did is disable onboard audio because I have a Xonar DGX I prefer to use. It turns on, runs up to POST code 99 and then shuts off for 5-10 seconds twice before it will actually POST and let me do anything.


Try with the audio enabled. I know some builds will do this - either if the DRAM needs retraining or some of the controllers need resetting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So can anyone tell me how to get a USB kb working on first boot? I've tried the USB 2.0 & 3.0 rear ports but no good. I'm stuck at the screen to enter BIOS I assume.
> M8 Hero.
> 
> Thanks!


What's the make and model of the keyboard? Is it halting with an F1 error? Do you have any other keyboards you can try? If nothing helps list all USB devices plugged into the board.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What's the make and model of the keyboard? Is it halting with an F1 error? Do you have any other keyboards you can try? If nothing helps list all USB devices plugged into the board.


No errors...it stops at a screen that says hit Del or F2 to enter BIOS and just sits there.
I have a Logitech EX100 rf kb/mouse and I have some kind of off brand kb and mouse that just plug directly in but no go.


----------



## mandrix

BTW nothing else plugged into USB except my Aquaero's off the internal ports


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BTW nothing else plugged into USB except my Aquaero's off the internal ports


remove everything apart from the no brand. Think something is interfering - may have issues with xHCI.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> remove everything apart from the no brand. Think something is interfering - may have issues with xHCI.


Nope. Nothing plugged into usb ports but offbrand kb & mouse and it just gets to the same screen and stops. Code is A2 which I assume is nothing?


----------



## [email protected]

Im assuming the aquero's are unplugged as well now?

A2 should carry you into the UEFI interface (may take 5+ seconds to transition). If it halting for some reason - what else is plugged into the board? Drives? Remove everything and see if it still halts there. You can use USB BIOS flashback to update the board to the latest UEFI if you have not already.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Im assuming the aquero's are unplugged as well now?
> 
> A2 should carry you into the UEFI interface (may take 5+ seconds to transition). If it halting for some reason - what else is plugged into the board? Drives? Remove everything and see if it still halts there. You can use USB BIOS flashback to update the board to the latest UEFI if you have not already.


Yep Aquaero's unplugged, so yes that leaves only one SSD & the DVD drives. I will read the flashback procedure and update then try again.


----------



## [email protected]

Pull the drives - lets see if one of those is hanging the system when its trying to enter efi. If it still hangs leave it there for a few mins, lets see if it goes thru..


----------



## mandrix

After flashing 601 bios and unplugging drives it updated and seems OK, I can use KB at least. will plug in one ssd and dvd and see if I can install Windows.
Thank you sir!


----------



## mandrix

Ah, after plugging my ssd and dvd back in, the kb quit working again.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah, after plugging my ssd and dvd back in, the kb quit working again.


Well, if it's the DVD drive you are fine, since you can just use a USB to install Windows.


----------



## Scorpion49

Alright, switching from the iGPU to my R9 380 stopped the POST looping. Got everything up and running, now high will the 5-way software go with the CPU? Its currently attempting all cores on 5000mhz. I'll do a manual overclock later but I was just curious what it would do.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Alright, switching from the iGPU to my R9 380 stopped the POST looping. Got everything up and running, now high will the 5-way software go with the CPU? Its currently attempting all cores on 5000mhz. I'll do a manual overclock later but I was just curious what it would do.


You'd have to have an absolutely godlike chip to be stable at 5GHz.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> You'd have to have an absolutely godlike chip to be stable at 5GHz.


Yeah, I don't think the softwares auto-15 second test is going to be stable I just thought it was funny that it would try. But hey, it made it into windows and attempted 50x multi so maybe I'll shoot for that manually









EDIT: nope, it rebooted and settled at 4800mhz.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Yeah, I don't think the softwares auto-15 second test is going to be stable I just thought it was funny that it would try. But hey, it made it into windows and attempted 50x multi so maybe I'll shoot for that manually
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: nope, it rebooted and settled at 4800mhz.


That's a nice overclock anyway. What's your voltage at? Add your data to Darkwizzie's Skylake thread if you want. It goes without saying that you should run some stability tests to verify stability.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> That's a nice overclock anyway. What's your voltage at? Add your data to Darkwizzie's Skylake thread if you want. It goes without saying that you should run some stability tests to verify stability.


It seems to load around 1.24V, I'll be doing a manual overclock tomorrow, I want to push the cache and RAM speed up as well (I already know my 2800 kit does 3200+ on other boards). Played DA:I for about 2 hours now with no issues though so I suppose its stable enough.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Alright, switching from the iGPU to my R9 380 stopped the POST looping. Got everything up and running, now high will the 5-way software go with the CPU? Its currently attempting all cores on 5000mhz. I'll do a manual overclock later but I was just curious what it would do.


There is an update to AI Suite on the way. Even without that, the 6700K OC overview in the first post of this thread states to enable AVX and the memory test before you run it. The next version will include an encoding stability option, which I would recommend enabling also.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Ah, after plugging my ssd and dvd back in, the kb quit working again.


Check if its the legacy optical drive - that drive may need a firmware update for the platform. Chacnes are detection of that drive are causing an EFI hang up.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check if its the legacy optical drive - that drive may need a firmware update for the platform. Chacnes are detection of that drive are causing an EFI hang up.


Interesting, never thought any dvd drive could be a problem. It's seen in the BIOS, btw....I just can't boot from it.
Also, no drives were detected at all until I used the Asmedia SATA ports? The two middle grey ports, not the others which I assume are the "Intel" ports.
Strange.

Also I kept getting a message about setting the cpu fan low speed, finally went in and set each one to ignore since I don't use any fan ports at all.

Finally last night it was not seeing the drives unless I shut down and powered off psu then rebooted so I got tired and stopped. (psu is SeaSonic plat 1000 and is new)

Anyway will pick it up later today or just use USB to try to install Windows.

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

XHCI has a few issues with numerous legacy devices. That's progression for you, backward compatibility only goes so far. As Raja says check for newer firmware.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> XHCI has a few issues with numerous legacy devices. That's progression for you, backward compatibility only goes so far. As Raja says check for newer firmware.


Hello

Stated the other way around is more accurate. Numerous legacy devices have issues with xHCI. Now that Intel has completely dropped EHCI maybe device manufacturers will finally start to properly support the overpriced junk they put out. Manufacturers of keyboards and mice are the biggest offenders.


----------



## babycharm00

@[email protected] do you have date yet for the z170 extreme?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Stated the other way around is more accurate. Numerous legacy devices have issues with xHCI. Now that Intel has completely dropped EHCI maybe device manufacturers will finally start to properly support the overpriced junk they put out. Manufacturers of keyboards and mice are the biggest offenders.


Right as ever







.

I hope the amount of 'complaints' with USB devices is less than what has been seen with X99


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Right as ever
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I hope the amount of 'complaints' with USB devices is less than what has been seen with X99


Hello

I think Z170 will force an improvement. There will be no choice but to bring these products up to current specs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting, never thought any dvd drive could be a problem. It's seen in the BIOS, btw....I just can't boot from it.
> Also, no drives were detected at all until I used the Asmedia SATA ports? The two middle grey ports, not the others which I assume are the "Intel" ports.
> Strange.
> 
> Also I kept getting a message about setting the cpu fan low speed, finally went in and set each one to ignore since I don't use any fan ports at all.
> 
> Finally last night it was not seeing the drives unless I shut down and powered off psu then rebooted so I got tired and stopped. (psu is SeaSonic plat 1000 and is new)
> 
> Anyway will pick it up later today or just use USB to try to install Windows.
> 
> Thanks.


The fan speed is normal if no fans are plugged in, uts a safety feature. The f1 message does state rlto reduce the rpm detection or disable.

I'd use a usb device, sounds like one of the plugged in storage devices isn't fully compatible with the platform.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The fan speed is normal if no fans are plugged in, uts a safety feature. The f1 message does state rlto reduce the rpm detection or disable.
> 
> I'd use a usb device, sounds like one of the plugged in storage devices isn't fully compatible with the platform.


I think the DVD is dead.
I tried swapping data cables but no go. I think the old boy gave it up.
I was successful using the Asus utility to create a USB install , and now have Win 7 installed.

Lots to do and install until I can see how good the cpu is, so I hope all the UEFI defaults are good enough not to smoke my chip before I crawl through all the settings.









Thanks for your help.


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, so now that I used the "5-way optimization" I can apparently no longer manually overclock. Any attempt to change any setting results in the CPU locked at 3500mhz. I already uninstalled the software and cleared the CMOS, how do I get this thing to let me have control back?


----------



## BoredErica

Raja, what is the difference from setting LLC so that the voltage is 1.4v under load, or simply using a higher voltage so that despite Vdroop, the CPU is using 1.4v under load?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Ok, so now that I used the "5-way optimization" I can apparently no longer manually overclock. Any attempt to change any setting results in the CPU locked at 3500mhz. I already uninstalled the software and cleared the CMOS, how do I get this thing to let me have control back?


What are you using to check cpu speed?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Raja, what is the difference from setting LLC so that the voltage is 1.4v under load, or simply using a higher voltage so that despite Vdroop, the CPU is using 1.4v under load?


This isn't something I'd like to type out using a mobile device. On this platform however,I wouldn't worry too much either way as the current drawn is not significant.


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This isn't something I'd like to type out using a mobile device. On this platform however,I wouldn't worry too much either way as the current drawn is not significant.


If you'd prefer, I can wait until you're at a desktop computer. Even if it's not significant I would like know for my edification.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What are you using to check cpu speed?


I've been using AI suite since nothing else seems to be reporting correctly on temp/voltage. I got it to work, for some reason loading the defaults turned off turbo which made it disregard multiplier changes.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> If you'd prefer, I can wait until you're at a desktop computer. Even if it's not significant I would like know for my edification.


Check my llc measured post in the r5e section on rog forums, similar effect, tho less pronounced. Nothing more needs to be said.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Raja, what is the difference from setting LLC so that the voltage is 1.4v under load, or simply using a higher voltage so that despite Vdroop, the CPU is using 1.4v under load?


Not that you asked me, but from what I've seen

LLC5 VCore under load -0.1V from what is set in Bios
LLC6 VCore under load same or +0.1V from what is set in Bios
LLC7 VCore under load +0.2V from what is set in Bios


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not that you asked me, but from what I've seen
> 
> LLC5 VCore under load -0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC6 VCore under load same or +0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC7 VCore under load +0.2V from what is set in Bios


Cheers mate.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Check my llc measured post in the r5e section on rog forums, similar effect, tho less pronounced. Nothing more needs to be said.


What's "r5e"? I'm sure it's obvious, but what does that stand for and where can I find it?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Cheers mate.
> What's "r5e"? I'm sure it's obvious, but what does that stand for and where can I find it?


Rampage 5 Extreme


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Rampage 5 Extreme


Thanks.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Thanks.


I think this is what he's talking about: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> I think this is what he's talking about: https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?59651-R5E-VCCIN-LLC-7-amp-8-quot-measured-quot


Yeah just found it. Need to make an account before I can view images.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not that you asked me, but from what I've seen
> 
> LLC5 VCore under load -0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC6 VCore under load same or +0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC7 VCore under load +0.2V from what is set in Bios


What did you measure these with (they are off)?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What did you measure these with (they are off)?


Going by applied voltage according to the BIOS, this is what I get as well, anything over level 5 adds voltage. Are there any points where we can measure with a meter? Cap leads on the back of the board?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> What did you measure these with (they are off)?


Realbench & CPUZ. Should have used Hwinfo64 I guess.?

I know using CPUZ was a bit lazy.

Edit:- Forgot to mention one very important thing. I ran my tests with Manual Vcore, the resultant voltage with adaptive should be different.


----------



## Z0eff

Bleh, if I knew in advance how fiddly Skylake Vcore would be then I'd probably have gone for a more expensive board with dedicated voltage readout points. Do any of the Maximus boards have those?


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Not that you asked me, but from what I've seen
> 
> LLC5 VCore under load -0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC6 VCore under load same or +0.1V from what is set in Bios
> LLC7 VCore under load +0.2V from what is set in Bios


Really depends on the load, in my stress test info I have readings varying from 1.393 to 1.408, and every single possibility in between. I'd say level 5 reads just about where one has set the voltage in the uefi. (From HWinfo)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Realbench & CPUZ. Should have used Hwinfo64 I guess.?
> 
> I know using CPUZ was a bit lazy.
> 
> Edit:- Forgot to mention one very important thing. I ran my tests with Manual Vcore, the resultant voltage with adaptive should be different.


AI Suite is probably the best bet short of DMM till various wares get updated, HWinfo included. I think a few have been caught with their pants down getting these things ready prior to release for whatever reason. Stick to AI Suite for now.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Realbench & CPUZ. Should have used Hwinfo64 I guess.?
> 
> I know using CPUZ was a bit lazy.
> 
> Edit:- Forgot to mention one very important thing. I ran my tests with Manual Vcore, the resultant voltage with adaptive should be different.


I would not trust any of those tools personally. AI Suite should show it correctly.


----------



## phillyman36

Raja before i installed my os i changed the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) to enabled and set up everything as UEFI first/only. Should I have kept it to disabled to install the OS as UEFI? By enabling it does that add extra time to the the boot process? What happens if i change it back to disabled with the OS already installed?


----------



## mandrix

For some reason I can't get AI Suite to install. I DID get it installed once but the pc would not boot after that and I had to go to an earlier backup. Finally it got so screwed up I installed Windows 10 fresh, and still can't install the set of software utilities.(not that I necessarily want all of it, but thought I'd try the AI) The software I'm using I downloaded from the Hero support site.
Any ideas?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> For some reason I can't get AI Suite to install. I DID get it installed once but the pc would not boot after that and I had to go to an earlier backup. Finally it got so screwed up I installed Windows 10 fresh, and still can't install the set of software utilities.(not that I necessarily want all of it, but thought I'd try the AI) The software I'm using I downloaded from the Hero support site.
> Any ideas?


What actually happens when you go to install the suite?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What actually happens when you go to install the suite?


Nothing...Windows asks for permission to run it, I give it, then....nothing. But some process is running in the background evidently.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nothing...Windows asks for permission to run it, I give it, then....nothing. But some process is running in the background evidently.


There are several runtimes within the directory, make sure you're running the correct one. Don't have it in front of me at the moment to look.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> There are several runtimes within the directory, make sure you're running the correct one. Don't have it in front of me at the moment to look.


Yes there's the Asus installer, or bypassing that the regular setup.exe. Either way, no go.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes there's the Asus installer, or bypassing that the regular setup.exe. Either way, no go.


I see, sounds as though as you suggest there is a third party app installed blocking the installer


----------



## mandrix

So I finally got AI Suite to install again, and once again it trashed Windows, this time a pretty fresh install. Fortunately I had a backup I made shortly after the fresh Win 10 install.
I'm done with it. I'm not normally a complainer, and I have set up many many motherboards since the 1980's but I swear I never had so many problems. Don't know if it's the hardware or the software or just my turn.









BTW after the crash, Windows gave a message about a header pool or some such, can't remember exactly now.
I'm moving on and reinstalling my few programs, and definitely with more frequent backups.


----------



## [email protected]

Not sure how that's happening to you there. Runnng ai suite fine on the win 10 test rigs I have here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I finally got AI Suite to install again, and once again it trashed Windows, this time a pretty fresh install. Fortunately I had a backup I made shortly after the fresh Win 10 install.
> I'm done with it. I'm not normally a complainer, and I have set up many many motherboards since the 1980's but I swear I never had so many problems. Don't know if it's the hardware or the software or just my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW after the crash, Windows gave a message about a header pool or some such, can't remember exactly now.
> I'm moving on and reinstalling my few programs, and definitely with more frequent backups.


Giving the full error might help diagnose / repro this. I've no issues installing ai suite


----------



## phillyman36

Raja don't forget me







Question is post #724


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure how that's happening to you there. Runnng ai suite fine on the win 10 test rigs I have here.


Well I don't know either, obviously. If it crashes a fresh Windows 10 install several times then something is either wrong with the hardware or the software. Either way I'm done with it for now.


----------



## [email protected]

Difficult to diagnose something that's not happening on other systems.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I finally got AI Suite to install again, and once again it trashed Windows, this time a pretty fresh install. Fortunately I had a backup I made shortly after the fresh Win 10 install.
> I'm done with it. I'm not normally a complainer, and I have set up many many motherboards since the 1980's but I swear I never had so many problems. Don't know if it's the hardware or the software or just my turn.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW after the crash, Windows gave a message about a header pool or some such, can't remember exactly now.
> I'm moving on and reinstalling my few programs, and definitely with more frequent backups.


I did not even bother to install Ai SUITE. I had ONLY bad experience with the suite for my old max4gene.
I am glad asus implemented proper fan control in the bios, so i dont HAVE to use software for that anymore.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Difficult to diagnose something that's not happening on other systems.


I hear you.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I did not even bother to install Ai SUITE. I had ONLY bad experience with the suite for my old max4gene.
> I am glad asus implemented proper fan control in the bios, so i dont HAVE to use software for that anymore.


I just flat out prefer to control everything from the UEFI, especially fan control. The less software I have on my system the better.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BTW nothing else plugged into USB except my Aquaero's off the internal ports


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> For some reason I can't get AI Suite to install. I DID get it installed once but the pc would not boot after that and I had to go to an earlier backup. Finally it got so screwed up I installed Windows 10 fresh, and still can't install the set of software utilities.(not that I necessarily want all of it, but thought I'd try the AI) The software I'm using I downloaded from the Hero support site.
> Any ideas?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Nothing...Windows asks for permission to run it, I give it, then....nothing. But some process is running in the background evidently.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes there's the Asus installer, or bypassing that the regular setup.exe. Either way, no go.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BTW after the crash, Windows gave a message about a header pool or some such, can't remember exactly now.


Reading your posts, I'm reminded of one of my own issues. I've been unable to get my Aquaero to work. Like you I get a blue screen with "BAD_POOL_HEADER" but for me this happens either when Windows loads while my Aquaero is plugged into a USB header or when plugging it in after Windows has already loaded properly. (I Posted about this in the Aquaero thread but got zero responses)
One of the things I did to diagnose the problem was getting a fresh install of windows on a spare SSD and my Aquaero worked flawlessly with Aquasuite, even after installing several drivers and various software that I use *EXCEPT* ASUS AI Suite.

I just tried to install AI Suite on this spare SSD and the installer just wouldn't do anything, just like you described. I got a popup asking for permission to run the exe like you but nothing after that. Even after removing Aquasuite it doesn't respond at all. Going back to my regular SSD, I uninstalled AI Suite and...yep, plugged the Aquaero into a USB header and it worked fine. No BSOD, and I'm happily adjusting fan speed from within Windows with Aquasuite.

Apparently these two things do not like to play together. After trying to reinstall AI Suite my windows install became completely unbootable.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Reading your posts, I'm reminded of one of my own issues. I've been unable to get my Aquaero to work. Like you I get a blue screen with "BAD_POOL_HEADER" but for me this happens either when Windows loads while my Aquaero is plugged into a USB header or when plugging it in after Windows has already loaded properly. (I Posted about this in the Aquaero thread but got zero responses)
> One of the things I did to diagnose the problem was getting a fresh install of windows on a spare SSD and my Aquaero worked flawlessly with Aquasuite, even after installing several drivers and various software that I use *EXCEPT* ASUS AI Suite.
> 
> I just tried to install AI Suite on this spare SSD and the installer just wouldn't do anything, just like you described. I got a popup asking for permission to run the exe like you but nothing after that. Even after removing Aquasuite it doesn't respond at all. Going back to my regular SSD, I uninstalled AI Suite and...yep, plugged the Aquaero into a USB header and it worked fine. No BSOD, and I'm happily adjusting fan speed from within Windows with Aquasuite.
> 
> Apparently these two things do not like to play together. After trying to reinstall AI Suite my windows install became completely unbootable.


Makes sense...So at least we know what isn't playing nice with each other.


----------



## phillyman36

Can anyone tell me if enabling CSM in the bios and setting it to UEFI first adds to the boot time vs disabling it?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Raja before i installed my os i changed the Compatibility Support Module (CSM) to enabled and set up everything as UEFI first/only. Should I have kept it to disabled to install the OS as UEFI? By enabling it does that add extra time to the the boot process? What happens if i change it back to disabled with the OS already installed?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Can anyone tell me if enabling CSM in the bios and setting it to UEFI first adds to the boot time vs disabling it?


Hello

CSM set to enabled can increase boot time depending on the additional peripherals or add-in cards installed. Normally if the operating system is installed with CSM set to enabled it cannot be set to disabled afterward. Most UEFI settings are best left set as default if one is unsure what the intended purpose of that setting is.


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> CSM set to enabled can increase boot time depending on the additional peripherals or add-in cards installed. Normally if the operating system is installed with CSM set to enabled it cannot be set to disabled afterward. Most UEFI settings are best left set as default if one is unsure what the intended purpose of that setting is.


I believe the default was disabled and i enabled it. Right now the settings are

Boot Device control UEFI and Legacy OPROM
Boot from Network device Legacy only
Boot from storage devices legacy only
Boot from PCI-e.pci expansion devices legacy only

not sure how i managed that


----------



## mandrix

For me cpu-z & HWINFO64 beta agree with each other for vcore readings on my Hero. With a manual setpoint of 1.38v in BIOS & LLC5, in Windows I get about 1.376v with both those utils. (doesn't change under load)
Are you guys seeing the same, I've seen some say cpu-z isn't working for their Asus board?


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> For me cpu-z & HWINFO64 beta agree with each other for vcore readings on my Hero. With a manual setpoint of 1.38v in BIOS & LLC5, in Windows I get about 1.376v with both those utils. (doesn't change under load)
> Are you guys seeing the same, I've seen some say cpu-z isn't working for their Asus board?


I'm seeing this too. Since it matches what I set in bios, I am trusting it so far.


----------



## Alerean

This is why I hate working with new processors in the early days, software always seems to screw us around. I'd go with the voltage readings in the Asus tool, purely because I trust them to get it right from the get-go (it's their board after all







). I've always use CPU-Z, but until some updates come out I'd avoid most of the software out there. Software readings are always dodgy though, so multimeter -> all.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> This is why I hate working with new processors in the early days, software always seems to screw us around. I'd go with the voltage readings in the Asus tool, purely because I trust them to get it right from the get-go (it's their board after all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). I've always use CPU-Z, but until some updates come out I'd avoid most of the software out there. Software readings are always dodgy though, so multimeter -> all.


The Asus software doesn't work with the software my Aquaero's use, unfortunately, it causes Windows to crash. Not sure which one is at fault, though.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The Asus software doesn't work with the software my Aquaero's use, unfortunately, it causes Windows to crash. Not sure which one is at fault, though.


That's bizarre.


----------



## BoredErica

Tried to install Windows XP on my SSD, but it says ACPI error motherboard/bios does not support ACPI, A5 bsod and could not begin installation. XP is 64bit professional. Is there an easy fix? Specs list the Asus Hero as supporting ACPI 5.0.

Thanks


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Tried to install Windows XP on my SSD, but it says ACPI error motherboard/bios does not support ACPI, A5 bsod and could not begin installation. XP is 64bit professional. Is there an easy fix? Specs list the Asus Hero as supporting ACPI 5.0.
> 
> Thanks


http://kingpincooling.com/forum/showthread.php?t=3829

There are XP installation guides there. XP isn't officially supported - so you're on your own.


----------



## mandrix

Raja, do you know what Q code 40 is? It's not in the manual, and I see it sometimes instead of A0 after booting into Windows. No problems that I'm aware of...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Raja, do you know what Q code 40 is? It's not in the manual, and I see it sometimes instead of A0 after booting into Windows. No problems that I'm aware of...


Recovered from sleep, pay no attention to it


----------



## LocutusH

Does anyone know what kind of temp sensor is compatible with the asus boards? Can i use a random one, for example wich was for my old fan controller, are these standard ones?

Sadly, the manual does not say anything about this, only that there is a 2pin T_SENSOR header, where we can attach temperature probe...


----------



## Praz

Hello

Any common 2 pin 10K sensor can be used.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any common 2 pin 10K sensor can be used.


What do you mean by "10K" ?


----------



## Silent Scone

It is a measure for thermistors, you'd struggle to pick up one for your PC that isn't compatible.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> What do you mean by "10K" ?


Hello

10,000 ohm thermistor. Most all probes for PC use are of this type.

http://www.xs-pc.com/temperature-sensors/flat-sensor-10k


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 10,000 ohm thermistor. Most all probes for PC use are of this type.
> 
> http://www.xs-pc.com/temperature-sensors/flat-sensor-10k


Thanks... the question is how do i make sure its 10k... there is not a single text on the probe... i think it was for my old NZXT Sentry LXE...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Thanks... the question is how do i make sure its 10k... there is not a single text on the probe... i think it was for my old NZXT Sentry LXE...


Hello

Connect it to the motherboard and verify reported ambient temperature.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Connect it to the motherboard and verify reported ambient temperature.


Ok, so you mean i cant do any harm to the mb, if its not really a compatible probe?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, so you mean i cant do any harm to the mb, if its not really a compatible probe?


Hello

If it is a simple 2 pin unpowwered sensor at worst the reading will be inaccurate.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If it is a simple 2 pin unpowwered sensor at worst the reading will be inaccurate.


Ok, thank you for your help. I will report back when i tried it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Ok, thank you for your help. I will report back when i tried it.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Recovered from sleep, pay no attention to it


If that's the case, then strange it should display on a fresh boot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If that's the case, then strange it should display on a fresh boot.


Hello

Q-Code 40 is shown when resuming from the S4 sleep state. S4 Hybrid is the default shutdown state for Win 8/10. All Q-codes including the shutdown and startup codes can be found in the included user manual for the motherboard.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> If that's the case, then strange it should display on a fresh boot.


As far as I'm aware It's due to power features added within Windows 8 (such as hybrid boot) onward, so the system is presuming you're returning from a certain sleep state. Why this is I wouldn't know, but I'm sure Raja or Praz will explain if necessary.

Edit: Thanks Praz


----------



## Ziver

I just bought "GSKILL 16GB (2x8GB) RipjawsV DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Kit Ram F4-3200C16D-16GVK" when i try in A1 and A2 slots my ethernet device not working in windows. But if i try in B1 and B2 everything working fine. İs it normal ?

6700K
Hero z170
Bios ; 504


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As far as I'm aware It's due to power features added within Windows 8 (such as hybrid boot) onward, so the system is presuming you're returning from a certain sleep state. Why this is I wouldn't know, but I'm sure Raja or Praz will explain if necessary.
> 
> Edit: Thanks Praz


----------



## Z0eff

I guess I'll put this here as well.

An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations

In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I guess I'll put this here as well.
> 
> An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations
> 
> In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


Hello

Stability testing should be revisited after any UEFI update so this should be a non-issue regarding stability. If the system has been using the default BCLK it is even less of an issue.


----------



## indianajonze

oops double post. disregard


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I just bought "GSKILL 16GB (2x8GB) RipjawsV DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Kit Ram F4-3200C16D-16GVK" when i try in A1 and A2 slots my ethernet device not working in windows. But if i try in B1 and B2 everything working fine. İs it normal ?
> 
> 6700K
> Hero z170
> Bios ; 504


yeah the manual says if using 2 sticks to make sure they're in the "2" slots, A2 and B2...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Q-Code 40 is shown when resuming from the S4 sleep state. S4 Hybrid is the default shutdown state for Win 8/10. All Q-codes including the shutdown and startup codes can be found in the included user manual for the motherboard.


There is no code 40 listed. But I see now there is a 0x40 ACPI Checkpoint listed, which I suppose could be the same thing. Clear as mud.









Thanks, guys.


----------



## Ziver

.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I just bought "GSKILL 16GB (2x8GB) RipjawsV DDR4 3200MHz CL16 Dual Kit Ram F4-3200C16D-16GVK" when i try in A1 and A2 slots my ethernet device not working in windows. But if i try in B1 and B2 everything working fine. İs it normal ?
> 
> 6700K
> Hero z170
> Bios ; 504


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> yeah the manual says if using 2 sticks to make sure they're in the "B" slots...


But my older 2*8 GB Crucial 2666mhz ram working fine on A1 and A2 :/ Raja what do you think ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> But my older 2*8 GB Crucial 2666mhz ram working fine on A1 and A2 :/ Raja what do you think ?


No such bios 504 for the hero board, and dual channel is not A1 A2 anyway, its A2 B2.


----------



## Ziver

It was but they take out from web site.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> No such bios 504 for the hero board, and dual channel is not A1 A2 anyway, its A2 B2.


ah so sorry i misremembered. 2 dimms must be installed in the 2 gray slots, A2 and B2. i'll correct the previous post


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> I guess I'll put this here as well.
> 
> An update on the issue of discrete GPU performance of Skylake versus earlier generations:
> http://www.anandtech.com/show/9607/skylake-discrete-graphics-performance-pcie-optimizations
> 
> In summery - Seems like this FCLK (f-clock) should've been running at 1GHz (100MHz BCLK with a 10x multiplier) instead of the 800MHz that it defaulted to. After this change any overclock we have will probably require some retesting to see if it's still stable, as we've been testing them in an 800MHz FCLK environment.


The reason 800 MHz was used is because setting 1GHz on previous ME fw builds could result in POST issues. ME Fw 1168 is needed to set 1GHz without POST issues (at least so far).


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The reason 800 MHz was used is because setting 1GHz on previous ME fw builds could result in POST issues. ME Fw 1168 is needed to set 1GHz without POST issues (at least so far).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> ah so sorry i misremembered. 2 dimms must be installed in the 2 gray slots, A2 and B2. i'll correct the previous post


By the way i wrote wrong. My rams A2 and B2 but i dont understand why i cant use in A1 and B1 !


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> By the way i wrote wrong. My rams A2 and B2 but i dont understand why i cant use in A1 and B1 !


I noticed this in a few of the manuals as well. Can anyone explain why using A2 and B2 is more compatible/stable than A1 and B1? I thought physical distance from the CPU was a non-issue with the "T-Toplogy" advances, although admittedly I know literally nothing about that either. Have those channels always been the recommended ones when using two modules in dual-channel mode?


----------



## [email protected]

The explanation would be based on conjecture (so more theory for the masses, which is best avoided) - capacitance, impedance and crosstalk related. Hard to say which it is specifically, without measuring things. On at least one of the previous platforms A1 and B1 were better than A2 and B2.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The explanation would be based on conjecture (so more theory for the masses, which is best avoided) - capacitance, impedance and crosstalk related. Hard to say which it is specifically, without measuring things. On at least one of the previous platforms A1 and B1 were better than A2 and B2.


If you don't mind could you PM? Conjecture is bad for the masses, but I wouldn't mind hearing it myself.


----------



## [email protected]

Read up on trace capacitance and impedance. These things are not trivial to understand or write about in a way that helps a layman.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Read up on trace capacitance and impedance. These things are not trivial to understand or write about in a way that helps a layman.


Alright, thanks.


----------



## IceAero

Does it make sense that a bios update would drastically change the control of a fan?

Previously some of my fans would spin as low as 500RPM, but after updating the bios I noticed them not spinning at all. I ran the ASUS fan test, and they now report a minimum RPM of ~900.

EDIT: Found the reason. The fans reverted to DC mode instead of PWM and there doesn't appear to be a way to change this outside of the bios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Does it make sense that a bios update would drastically change the control of a fan?
> 
> Previously some of my fans would spin as low as 500RPM, but after updating the bios I noticed them not spinning at all. I ran the ASUS fan test, and they now report a minimum RPM of ~900.
> 
> EDIT: Found the reason. The fans reverted to DC mode instead of PWM and there doesn't appear to be a way to change this outside of the bios.


DC and PWM mode has always been set via UEFI.


----------



## mandrix

And so back to the Q code 40 again...this may be pure coincidence, but the code seems to coincide with Windows 10 wanting to install updates.
I let Windows 10 install updates, reboot, and the Q code reverts to A0 as expected.
Make sense? lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> And so back to the Q code 40 again...this may be pure coincidence, but the code seems to coincide with Windows 10 wanting to install updates.
> I let Windows 10 install updates, reboot, and the Q code reverts to A0 as expected.
> Make sense? lol.


Depends entirely on how Windows shut down. Would not think about this too much.


----------



## IceAero

Another, maybe more serious quirk.

VIII Hero with new 0802 Bios:

AI Suite 3 appears to be intermittently crashing/closing in the background. Once or twice I've gotten the windows error "AISuite3.exe has stopped working" when I click the "X" in the AI Suite window, but more often I'm noticing that when I try to open it from the widget, nothing happens--I check my system tray and the icon vanishes when I mouse-over.

It was running smoothly prior to this bios update.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depends entirely on how Windows shut down. Would not think about this too much.


This ^

Both my Windows 10 Z170 and X99 systems spend a lot of their time reading Q-Code 40. Just use the machine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Another, maybe more serious quirk.
> 
> VIII Hero with new 0802 Bios:
> 
> AI Suite 3 appears to be intermittently crashing/closing in the background. Once or twice I've gotten the windows error "AISuite3.exe has stopped working" when I click the "X" in the AI Suite window, but more often I'm noticing that when I try to open it from the widget, nothing happens--I check my system tray and the icon vanishes when I mouse-over.
> 
> It was running smoothly prior to this bios update.


Not been able to reproduce that on the Deluxe. Will update the UEFI and see. Windows 10?


----------



## tomimoi42

Is there any major differences between Z170 Pro Gaming, Ranger and Hero motherboards, regarding the VRMs? Hero has better quality VRMs if I understood correctly?

What motherboard you would suggest for my 6700k build, when I will get a new soundcard later (most likely Xonar Essence 2)?


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not been able to reproduce that on the Deluxe. Will update the UEFI and see. Windows 10?


Yup, Windows 10.

One thing I can think of is that I also had HWinfo running. I've now closed HWinfo and i'm waiting to see if AI Suite crashes again. I did just update HWinfo (new non-beta version today), and since both programs are monitoring things, maybe there's a connection.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> And so back to the Q code 40 again...this may be pure coincidence, but the code seems to coincide with Windows 10 wanting to install updates.
> I let Windows 10 install updates, reboot, and the Q code reverts to A0 as expected.
> Make sense? lol.


Hello

An understanding of S-States will alleviate worrying about this non-issue. Microsoft has quite a bit of info available of the different S-States and the conditions needed to be met to achieve the various states.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Yup, Windows 10.
> 
> One thing I can think of is that I also had HWinfo running. I've now closed HWinfo and i'm waiting to see if AI Suite crashes again. I did just update HWinfo (new non-beta version today), and since both programs are monitoring things, maybe there's a connection.


Hello

Multiple utilities polling the bus at the same time always present the possibility of creating issues and is not advised.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This ^
> 
> Both my Windows 10 Z170 and X99 systems spend a lot of their time reading Q-Code 40. Just use the machine
> Not been able to reproduce that on the Deluxe. Will update the UEFI and see. Windows 10?


Use the Latest AI Suite from the ASUS Support page with it and let me know please (no need to test with other tools).


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Multiple utilities polling the bus at the same time always present the possibility of creating issues and is not advised.


Yeah, makes sense. I had no issues up until now, but AI Suite hasn't crashed in the last 10 minutes, so I'm starting to suspect the new version of HWinfo was the cause. Frustrating to think that using it will crash AI Suite though.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Yeah, makes sense. I had no issues up until now, but AI Suite hasn't crashed in the last 10 minutes, so I'm starting to suspect the new version of HWinfo was the cause. Frustrating to think that using it will crash AI Suite though.


Polling contention at the Super IO. You will need to use one tool at a time.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Polling contention at the Super IO. You will need to use one tool at a time.


Well, it's not HWinfo. It's closed now and AI Suite just crashed again, while sitting open. Only thing I was doing at the time was using Chrome.

And I'm running the latest version as well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Well, it's not HWinfo. It's closed now and AI Suite just crashed again, while sitting open. Only thing I was doing at the time was using Chrome.
> 
> And I'm running the latest version as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use the Latest AI Suite from the ASUS Support page with it and let me know please (no need to test with other tools).


Ok will test this evening and report back


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Well, it's not HWinfo. It's closed now and AI Suite just crashed again, while sitting open. Only thing I was doing at the time was using Chrome.
> 
> And I'm running the latest version as well.


System at complete stock or overclocked?


----------



## Weber

re: on Z170 deluxe, 6600K, bios 0901, No OC all Auto, The original AI Suite crashes with a stopped responding. The newest AI Suite version crashes (BSOD) in less than a minute. As long as I don't install AI Suite, the system has no other issues or problems I've found (yet).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> re: on Z170 deluxe, 6600K, bios 0901, No OC all Auto, The original AI Suite crashes with a stopped responding. The newest AI Suite version crashes (BSOD) in less than a minute. As long as I don't install AI Suite, the system has no other issues or problems I've found (yet).


Some of you people must have some funky peripherals or third party applications installed other than AI Suite. For it to cause a system halt at least lol. Considering we're talking about the same chipset and in this instance motherboard


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depends entirely on how Windows shut down. Would not think about this too much.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> An understanding of S-States will alleviate worrying about this non-issue. Microsoft has quite a bit of info available of the different S-States and the conditions needed to be met to achieve the various states.


lol. C'mon boys, why do you think I'm worrying? I just like to know what's going on. I think it's curious that 3 people now have told me not to worry when all I'm doing is either looking for/or disseminating informaton. That's what we're here for, right?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some of you people must have some funky peripherals or third party applications installed other than AI Suite. For it to cause a system halt at least lol. Considering we're talking about the same chipset and in this instance motherboard


Partly why I like to upgrade my peripherals when making chipset hardware jumps.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> lol. C'mon boys, why do you think I'm worrying? I just like to know what's going on. I think it's curious that 3 people now have told me not to worry when all I'm doing is either looking for/or disseminating informaton. That's what we're here for, right?


You have the info - the answer wont change no matter how many times one asks.

The code the MB displays depends on how the MB was shut down by the OS.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some of you people must have some funky peripherals or third party applications installed other than AI Suite. For it to cause a system halt at least lol. Considering we're talking about the same chipset and in this instance motherboard


It's already been surmised that AI Suite and the Aquacomputer Service don't play well together. No sense pointing fingers because each will say it's the others' program at fault...that's the way it usually goes, right?
But...it appears there may be other programs with this problem as well.
Again, I don't what's at fault, just that AI Suite and some programs don't work together at all.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You have the info - the answer wont change no matter how many times one asks.
> 
> The code the MB displays depends on how the MB was shut down by the OS.


I was merely pointing out my observations. Why so touchy?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I was merely pointing out my observations. Why so touchy?


Not touchy, just telling you the answer has been supplied more than once.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I was merely pointing out my observations. Why so touchy?


Hello

Q-Codes 30, 40 and A0 on shutdown have not changed for the last 3 platforms and last 2 Windows versions. As I noted previously if one is not familiar by now with the shutdown behavior of Windows Microsoft has plenty of documentation available to get up to speed.


----------



## mandrix

Alright boys, let it go.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Alright boys, let it go.


Glad you understand what these codes mean now


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Glad you understand what these codes mean now


Indeed!


----------



## Silent Scone

lol well that was a bit surreal.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> re: on Z170 deluxe, 6600K, bios 0901, No OC all Auto, The original AI Suite crashes with a stopped responding. The newest AI Suite version crashes (BSOD) in less than a minute. As long as I don't install AI Suite, the system has no other issues or problems I've found (yet).


Not sure what else you are using on the system but you may want to try this ME driver and see if it makes any difference.

http://1drv.ms/1MbtXHM


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some of you people must have some funky peripherals or third party applications installed other than AI Suite. For it to cause a system halt at least lol. Considering we're talking about the same chipset and in this instance motherboard


I have no idea what that could be though!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure what else you are using on the system but you may want to try this ME driver and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1MbtXHM


I'll test this in a few hours.


----------



## Silent Scone

Spent quarter of an hour this evening updating AI Suite and the UEFI on the Deluxe to the latest version. No issues here

Mostly auto ruling and set my previous adaptive voltage for 4.6 / 4.3 uncore and 3100 DRAM.

ignore the reporting 0.0 DRAM this was because CPU-Z was open.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Spent quarter of an hour this evening updating AI Suite and the UEFI on the Deluxe to the latest version. No issues here
> 
> Mostly auto ruling and set my previous adaptive voltage for 4.6 / 4.3 uncore and 3100 DRAM.


There's an update to AI Suite? for the Hero board I'm just seeing one from over a month ago on the ASUS site.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> There's an update to AI Suite? for the Hero board I'm just seeing one from over a month ago on the ASUS site.


I'll have a chat with HQ tomorrow to find out the update schedule.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> There's an update to AI Suite? for the Hero board I'm just seeing one from over a month ago on the ASUS site.


AISuite3_Win7-81-10_Z170_V10124 which is the latest one on the Deluxe support page, which I'm assuming others having issues are using.


----------



## Daytraders

Anyone tell me where i can find the FCLK setting in the hero viii bios, cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Anyone tell me where i can find the FCLK setting in the hero viii bios, cheers


Tweaker's Paradise.


----------



## sauced

Hey all, I am experiencing a strange issue after resuming from sleep, wondering if anyone has seen anything like it.

About 10 - 20 minutes after I wake my system from sleep it will hang. No BSOD, the display will just go black and hang. I'll need to do a hard reset to get it back up.

On a fresh restart or cold boot the system works fine for hours and hours with no hangs, it only seems to happen a short time after waking from sleep. Event viewer has no info but a improper shutdown detected. Anyone ever see this?

I have a Asus Z170-A running bios 0901. Windows 10 x64 Pro.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauced*
> 
> Hey all, I am experiencing a strange issue after resuming from sleep, wondering if anyone has seen anything like it.
> 
> About 10 - 20 minutes after I wake my system from sleep it will hang. No BSOD, the display will just go black and hang. I'll need to do a hard reset to get it back up.
> 
> On a fresh restart or cold boot the system works fine for hours and hours with no hangs, it only seems to happen a short time after waking from sleep. Event viewer has no info but a improper shutdown detected. Anyone ever see this?
> 
> I have a Asus Z170-A running bios 0901. Windows 10 x64 Pro.


Are you using the IGPU?


----------



## sauced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you using the IGPU?


Negative, using a GTX 980.


----------



## [email protected]

Try reducing the overclock and/or using a manual voltage. See if it still happens.


----------



## sauced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try reducing the overclock and/or using a manual voltage. See if it still happens.


I'll give it a try, thank you.


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauced*
> 
> Hey all, I am experiencing a strange issue after resuming from sleep, wondering if anyone has seen anything like it.
> 
> About 10 - 20 minutes after I wake my system from sleep it will hang. No BSOD, the display will just go black and hang. I'll need to do a hard reset to get it back up.
> 
> On a fresh restart or cold boot the system works fine for hours and hours with no hangs, it only seems to happen a short time after waking from sleep. Event viewer has no info but a improper shutdown detected. Anyone ever see this?
> 
> I have a Asus Z170-A running bios 0901. Windows 10 x64 Pro.


I think I have a similar issue with my M8 Hero. Does unplugging the display cable from the back of the video card and then replugging it helps? I am running a 980Ti


----------



## sauced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> I think I have a similar issue with my M8 Hero. Does unplugging the display cable from the back of the video card and then replugging it helps? I am running a 980Ti


I can try that next time, I have 3 montiors plugged via display port so that could be an issue too. Though when it black screens after sleep the numlock key on the keyboard is also frozen which is a good sign the whole system is frozen.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tweaker's Paradise.


Thankyou


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure what else you are using on the system but you may want to try this ME driver and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1MbtXHM


AI Suite is still still closing/crashing in the background.

And my system seems otherwise completely fine, and stable in prime 95 for hours


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:
Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post

Tweaker's Paradise.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thankyou


Did not see it in there on the hero viii bios.


----------



## Weber

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Not sure what else you are using on the system but you may want to try this ME driver and see if it makes any difference.
> 
> http://1drv.ms/1MbtXHM


I rebuilt, reinstalled, etc. This is the crash error:
Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
Application Name: AISuite3.exe
Application Version: 1.0.0.0
Application Timestamp: 00000000
Fault Module Name: BIOSFLK.dll
Fault Module Version: 1.3.0.3
Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
Exception Code: c0000005
Exception Offset: 0002bced
OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
Locale ID: 1033
Additional Information 1: 0a9e
Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
Additional Information 3: 0a9e
Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


----------



## Alerean

This might be an odd question, but how does the fan control in the UEFI compare to that of Fan Xpert. Am I going to be missing any key features or functionality by forgoing Xpert in favor of the UEFI? I don't like to use software when I don't have to. I mainly ask because my loop will be cooling both my CPU and GPU and the pump and the six fans will controlled via one PWM header, through a molex powered hub obviously, and I want to make sure I can control the whole unit based on both GPU and CPU temperature (I'm afraid my GPU might be left behind since it's a CPU header). Anyone have any thoughts to share about the UEFI and software fan control on these boards?


----------



## RickH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> This might be an odd question, but how does the fan control in the UEFI compare to that of Fan Xpert. Am I going to be missing any key features or functionality by forgoing Xpert in favor of the UEFI? I don't like to use software when I don't have to.


The UEFI fan control has progressed to the point that it provides pretty much all the same basic functionality as you get through the Fan Xpert software, except I think, allowing complete stop at low temps for case fans. The main advantage of the software over UEFI is the nicer UI available in a Windows app. However, if you're running Windows there's really no point in avoiding using the Fan Xpert software. It's not like in early days where the app has to keep running all the time and might let your fan control get stuck if it crashes or the system hangs. All you're doing in the app is deciding what the fan profiles should be, and then when you save, the profile is written to the fan controller chip on the mobo and runs autonomously even after you exit the app, and is automatically reloaded on every Windows boot. The only difference is that the UEFI sets the initial fan control behavior for until Windows is loaded, if ever. Of course, if you don't run Windows there's no choice, but if you do run Windows, there's no point in not using Fan Xpert to set up the fans.

As for the GPU/CPU cooling, there's no direct reading of the GPU temps available (either way). The fans can only read the temps of the built-in onboard chips: CPU, PCH, VRM, mobo, plus possibly an add-on temp sensor cable socket depending on the mobo model, and maybe even 3 more temp sensor cables through an optional plug-in expansion board, again depending on the mobo. So the closest you could come is to add a temp sensor and attach it to the GPU somewhere close to the core, but frankly that doesn't really work very well. And even then, any given fan header can only control its speed based on a single selected temp input, there's no way to have it, say, use the highest of either CPU or GPU, or the sum or average or whatever. However, what you might do is put a coolant temp sensor in your loop instead and plug it into the mobo, so that the pump & fans can be controlled directly by the coolant temp.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I rebuilt, reinstalled, etc. This is the crash error:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: AISuite3.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 00000000
> Fault Module Name: BIOSFLK.dll
> Fault Module Version: 1.3.0.3
> Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 0002bced
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 0a9e
> Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Additional Information 3: 0a9e
> Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Yeah, I don't even get an ability to see more info (though I'm new to Windows 10, so maybe there is a way). But I simply get the "AISuite3.exe has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working, etc." And my only option is to "Close program"

I see a few other people talking about something similar here:
https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20150902035105234&board_id=1&model=Z170-A&page=3&count=21


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RickH*
> 
> However, what you might do is put a coolant temp sensor in your loop instead and plug it into the mobo, so that the pump & fans can be controlled directly by the coolant temp.


That definitely sounds like the most straightforward solution. Thanks for the great response! One question though, since I've never used an external sensor before. How do I go about changing the default sensor that the UEFI/Xpert uses?

Edit: Seems like this would work, but it doesn't say anything about it being a 10K Ohm connection, which I'm assuming is mandatory.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Quote:
> Originally Posted by [email protected] View Post
> 
> Tweaker's Paradise.
> Did not see it in there on the hero viii bios.


It's there you have to click on the drop down menu for that item


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> That definitely sounds like the most straightforward solution. Thanks for the great response! One question though, since I've never used an external sensor before. How do I go about changing the default sensor that the UEFI/Xpert uses?
> 
> Edit: Seems like this would work, but it doesn't say anything about it being a 10K Ohm connection, which I'm assuming is mandatory.


Hello

That sensor works fine. If the board you are using has an external temperature sensor header that is where it would connect to. For the fans you wish to control based on that sensor you need to select the external temp header as the source for the fan headers the fans are connected to.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That sensor works fine. If the board you are using has an external temperature sensor header that is where it would connect to. For the fans you wish to control based on that sensor you need to select the external temp header as the source for the fan headers the fans are connected to.


Awesome. Sounds perfect.


----------



## admaster99

Can Somebody please help? I'm essentially wondering if my motherboard is bad or if I have incompatible ram?

I just bought an Asus Z170-A motherboard and I installed it just last night and ever since it seems like things are not working properly? And I have tried everything possible but I can't figure out whats going on.

My specs:
i5 6600k
Asus Z170-A motherboard
Crucial Ballistic Ram DDR4 2x8 gigs
750 Watt PSU CoolerMaster
EVGA GTX 970

I installed a fresh copy of windows on my harddrive that I formatted. Usually when I do that my computer runs great and feels new with no problems. This time when I did it after installing this new Cpu/mobo combo its been running terrible getting all kinds of errors seems like nothing working right and being very unstable. I can't play any games I installed 3 and none of them work they all crash during startup which was never been a problem before. I have gone through and updated all my drivers and installed the latest bios on my motherboard but I still can't play any games.

Also I can't get a very stable overclock I use the preset the motherboard has which is like 4.0 ghz and under load it's unstable even though the temps are really good like 60-65. Plus if I try and run my memory at its rated 2667 mhz my computer will not boot up it just restarts itself in an endless loop. Right now its at 2400 mhz and it posts fine but it seems unstable if anything is overclocked.

I've been reading a lot the last few hours about the new intel chipset and I didn't realize they where so sensitive on the memory side of things and I guess I was wondering if the memory I have can be causing all of these problems. I didn't realize there was a difference in the memory for the x99. For the reviews I've been reading on my ram everybody is using this memory on the x99 chipset. I just don't want to spend another $200 if it's not going to make a difference.

Is there something I'm doing wrong? Is it the ram? Or maybe the motherboard? Please help thanks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admaster99*
> 
> Can Somebody please help? I'm essentially wondering if my motherboard is bad or if I have incompatible ram?
> 
> I just bought an Asus Z170-A motherboard and I installed it just last night and ever since it seems like things are not working properly? And I have tried everything possible but I can't figure out whats going on.
> 
> My specs:
> i5 6600k
> Asus Z170-A motherboard
> Crucial Ballistic Ram DDR4 2x8 gigs
> 750 Watt PSU CoolerMaster
> EVGA GTX 970
> 
> I installed a fresh copy of windows on my harddrive that I formatted. Usually when I do that my computer runs great and feels new with no problems. This time when I did it after installing this new Cpu/mobo combo its been running terrible getting all kinds of errors seems like nothing working right and being very unstable. I can't play any games I installed 3 and none of them work they all crash during startup which was never been a problem before. I have gone through and updated all my drivers and installed the latest bios on my motherboard but I still can't play any games.
> 
> Also I can't get a very stable overclock I use the preset the motherboard has which is like 4.0 ghz and under load it's unstable even though the temps are really good like 60-65. Plus if I try and run my memory at its rated 2667 mhz my computer will not boot up it just restarts itself in an endless loop. Right now its at 2400 mhz and it posts fine but it seems unstable if anything is overclocked.
> 
> I've been reading a lot the last few hours about the new intel chipset and I didn't realize they where so sensitive on the memory side of things and I guess I was wondering if the memory I have can be causing all of these problems. I didn't realize there was a difference in the memory for the x99. For the reviews I've been reading on my ram everybody is using this memory on the x99 chipset. I just don't want to spend another $200 if it's not going to make a difference.
> 
> Is there something I'm doing wrong? Is it the ram? Or maybe the motherboard? Please help thanks.


Try overvolting you RAM by up to +.005mv from its rated specs.

So if its supposed to do 2666 at 1.25, try 1.3v or if its 2666 1.35v, try 1.4V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Yeah, I don't even get an ability to see more info (though I'm new to Windows 10, so maybe there is a way). But I simply get the "AISuite3.exe has stopped working. A problem caused the program to stop working, etc." And my only option is to "Close program"
> 
> I see a few other people talking about something similar here:
> https://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx?SLanguage=en-us&id=20150902035105234&board_id=1&model=Z170-A&page=3&count=21


All application exception information is available under event viewer. Simply type event viewer whilst on the start bar.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It's there you have to click on the drop down menu for that item


Cheers, will have another look but im sure i have had a good look, i clicked on Tweaker's Paradise to expand it, then looked on the left and see nothing saying FCLK ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Weber*
> 
> I rebuilt, reinstalled, etc. This is the crash error:
> Problem Event Name: APPCRASH
> Application Name: AISuite3.exe
> Application Version: 1.0.0.0
> Application Timestamp: 00000000
> Fault Module Name: BIOSFLK.dll
> Fault Module Version: 1.3.0.3
> Fault Module Timestamp: 00000000
> Exception Code: c0000005
> Exception Offset: 0002bced
> OS Version: 6.1.7601.2.1.0.256.48
> Locale ID: 1033
> Additional Information 1: 0a9e
> Additional Information 2: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789
> Additional Information 3: 0a9e
> Additional Information 4: 0a9e372d3b4ad19135b953a78882e789


Sent to HQ. If you can share details on the system (all parts used, other software processes running), and what you were doing around the time of the halts (if anything) that will help.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cheers, will have another look but im sure i have had a good look, i clicked on Tweaker's Paradise to expand it, then looked on the left and see nothing saying FCLK ?


It's the first option in tweakers paradise - "FCLK for early power on" I think is what it says, then click on the drop down menu to the right of it will open the options 800 is defaut


----------



## MadPolygon

Hello,

I'm looking to buy the VIII Gene Board, but wanted to have something confirmed beforehand.

If I connect a temperature sensor to the T_Sensor1 Header on the board, will I be able to control the fans connected to the boards fan headers based on the temperature measured by that sensor?
What sensor could I use there? Does it need to be something special? I'm specifically looking to measure water temperature with it.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> It's the first option in tweakers paradise - "FCLK for early power on" I think is what it says, then click on the drop down menu to the right of it will open the options 800 is defaut


Well i cant get into bios at the moment, but i 100% cant see that option, not on the hero board, but my bios was all at default, was i maybe meant to put some other setting on like manual first maybe ?, cheers


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well i cant get into bios at the moment


Use a single memory module only and try all slots. If that does not help, you will need to contact support for your region.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use a single memory module only and try all slots. If that does not help, you will need to contact support for your region.


Well its got past the error 55 code now, now on 32/35, will try a few things then contact where i got board from, 2nd board thou with same problem


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well its got past the error 55 code now, now on 32/35, will try a few things then contact where i got board from, 2nd board thou with same problem


DRAM compatibility I think. A future build will set timings differently for some kits, (post 0802).

I have one test build here you can try, but this may not help your situation as the issue could be something else in your case.

https://drive.google.com/a/asusna.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnUEhrdDZUWi1uQ3c/view


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm looking to buy the VIII Gene Board, but wanted to have something confirmed beforehand.
> 
> If I connect a temperature sensor to the T_Sensor1 Header on the board, will I be able to control the fans connected to the boards fan headers based on the temperature measured by that sensor?
> What sensor could I use there? Does it need to be something special? I'm specifically looking to measure water temperature with it.


I'm looking to do something similar for my loop. Something like this should work for water temperature. You just need to make sure your radiator has a spare G1/4" threaded port.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DRAM compatibility I think. A future build will set timings differently for some kits, (post 0802).
> 
> I have one test build here you can try, but this may not help your situation as the issue could be something else in your case.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/a/asusna.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnUEhrdDZUWi1uQ3c/view


Thx will try that now, hero viii was working great for a few days, and when i had error 55 i did try pressing the memok button, then it has just made the error 32 keep coming up.


----------



## admaster99

OK I will try that when I get home from work. Do you believe that the ram can have anything to do with games not starting? Or is that just coincidental?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> DRAM compatibility I think. A future build will set timings differently for some kits, (post 0802).
> 
> I have one test build here you can try, but this may not help your situation as the issue could be something else in your case.
> 
> https://drive.google.com/a/asusna.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnUEhrdDZUWi1uQ3c/view


Just to be sure, this is how i update bios using usb flashback, first i press clearcmos button, then put usb with bios renamed on the stick that is formated to fat32, then i press the flashback button until blue light flashes, then i let go and wait a few minutes until flashing stops, then i take out usb stick, then start the pc, this is what i have been doing, is all that correct ? cheers


----------



## lysyn

What is the maximum voltage for DDR4 and Z170?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Just to be sure, this is how i update bios using usb flashback, first i press clearcmos button, then put usb with bios renamed on the stick that is formated to fat32, then i press the flashback button until blue light flashes, then i let go and wait a few minutes until flashing stops, then i take out usb stick, then start the pc, this is what i have been doing, is all that correct ? cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx will try that now, hero viii was working great for a few days, and when i had error 55 i did try pressing the memok button, then it has just made the error 32 keep coming up.


Ok, i tried that after i updated the bios like i do in the above post, but still no joy, just gets stuck on error 35 or 32, just tried taking all ram out again, and trying 1 stick in each slot, still no go.


----------



## Daytraders

Just a note, after the bios update, im not getting any like installing of bios updates, before i had to wait a few minutes each time, i mean after succesfull flash update.


----------



## MadPolygon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> I'm looking to do something similar for my loop. Something like this should work for water temperature. You just need to make sure your radiator has a spare G1/4" threaded port.


Thanks, but I'm propably gonna use something like this: http://www.aquatuning.de/wasserkuehlung/ueberwachung/sensor-temperatur/6130/aquacomputer-temperatursensor-innen-/aussengewinde-g1/4?c=391 since my rad will only have two ports and I don't want to add a Y- or T-fitting


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> What is the maximum voltage for DDR4 and Z170?


That depends on CPU, not chipset. 1.2V is part of standard, and it would be really cruel when CPUs will not be able to handle it.

(I think I seen info about RAM *sticks* surviving 1.7V and higher, but you'd need water cooling and 40 nm CPU that can survive that RAM without problem to get any use of it.) RAM manufacturers think they can get away with 1.35V, but only practical experience and data after 1.5 year would tell for sure.

Edit: NEVER SET YOUR RAM VOLTAGE HIGHER THAN 1.35 V on DDR4.
(Just to be sure nobody is crazy like my MB which set that voltage for my LoVo DDR3 chips.)


----------



## lysyn

How to set the
DDR 4 [Ripjaws V] F4-3000C15D-16GVRB

DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000)
16GB (8GBx2)
CL15-16-16-35
1.35 Volt

-
DDR4-3466 (PC4-27700)
8GB (4GBx2)
CL16-18-18-38

1.45v?


----------



## lysyn

And what program to test the stability?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> How to set the
> DDR 4 [Ripjaws V] F4-3000C15D-16GVRB
> 
> DDR4-3000 (PC4-24000)
> 16GB (8GBx2)
> CL15-16-16-35
> 1.35 Volt
> 
> -
> DDR4-3466 (PC4-27700)
> 8GB (4GBx2)
> CL16-18-18-38
> 
> 1.45v?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> And what program to test the stability?


Hello

Memory stability testing can be done with either HCI Memtest For Windows or Google stressapptest. As for as the other I don't know what you are asking.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raghar*
> 
> That depends on CPU, not chipset. 1.2V is part of standard, and it would be really cruel when CPUs will not be able to handle it.
> 
> (I think I seen info about RAM *sticks* surviving 1.7V and higher, but you'd need water cooling and 40 nm CPU that can survive that RAM without problem to get any use of it.) RAM manufacturers think they can get away with 1.35V, but only practical experience and data after 1.5 year would tell for sure.


I wouldn't even mention the use of as much as 1.7v DRAMV given the questions being asked by the user. People take these things at face value.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *admaster99*
> 
> OK I will try that when I get home from work. Do you believe that the ram can have anything to do with games not starting? Or is that just coincidental?


Unstable RAM can cause programs to crash, its not unheard of.


----------



## strong island 1

sorry if this question is annoying but is there any info available on the maximus viii extreme. Are we close? I'm so excited to finally see it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> sorry if this question is annoying but is there any info available on the maximus viii extreme. Are we close? I'm so excited to finally see it.


A few days back, Raja said that it should be here by the end of this month, but that can change.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> Thanks, but I'm propably gonna use something like this: http://www.aquatuning.de/water-cooling/monitoring/temperature-sensor/6130/aquacomputer-temperatursensor-inner/outer-thread-g1/4 since my rad will only have two ports and I don't want to add a Y- or T-fitting


Doesn't that use the same thread that the Bitspower one does (G1/4")? Phobya's variant seems to as well as far as I can tell.


----------



## MadPolygon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Doesn't that use the same thread that the Bitspower one does (G1/4")? Phobya's variant seems to as well as far as I can tell.


Sure it does, but the sensor you linked acts kinda like a stop plug, so I either need a spare port on a rad or a T-/Y-fitting to use it. The one I linked has a inner and a outer threading so its kinda like a extension, so I can put it directly on the radiator in- or outlet and put the fitting for tubing on top.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> Sure it does, but the sensor you linked acts kinda like a stop plug, so I either need a spare port on a rad or a T-/Y-fitting to use it. The one I linked has a inner and a outer threading so its kinda like a extension, so I can put it directly on the radiator in- or outlet and put the fitting for tubing on top.


Ah, gotcha. I just looked up a better image of something similar and I see what you mean. Very neat. Reckon there's any difference in temperature accuracy between the two types?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Just a note, after the bios update, im not getting any like installing of bios updates, before i had to wait a few minutes each time, i mean after successful flash update.


Bios 802 updated ME firmware so after the update on start up it should say at the top bios updating do not power down your board or unplug power supply.

put the the formatted usb drive in the proper port when you push the flashback button hold it until you see it flash a couple times, it should continue flashing at a slow steady rate of speed for about 90 seconds then it will start flashing faster until it stops flashing altogether, if it is not doing that it is not flashing the bios

What memory did you end up getting, I just find it hard to understand having the same issues on multiple boards, but when I have troubles I always blame myself first before I start blaming hardware, sorry i didn't mean to imply your blaming hardware at all, but after i posted this it looks that way


----------



## AlphaC

I didn't go through 88 pages.... however I would like to know the difference between the VRM for:
Z170 Pro gaming ---- 10 chokes , black caps
Z170-A ---- 10 chokes, black caps
Z170-AR ---- 10 chokes ,black caps

Z170-K ---- looks like 7 chokes , "Value board"
Z170-P ---- looks like 7 chokes
Z170-P D3 ---- also 7 chokes, I guess it's the same as the P but with DDR3 only

Maximus VIII Hero ---- difference in MOSFETs (TI NexFETs), same 10 choke power design

Is it the same VRM for the Z170 Pro Gaming as the A and AR?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AlphaC*
> 
> I didn't go through 88 pages.... however I would like to know the difference between the VRM for:
> Z170 Pro gaming ---- 10 chokes , black caps
> Z170-A ---- 10 chokes, black caps
> Z170-AR ---- 10 chokes ,black caps
> 
> Z170-K ---- looks like 7 chokes , "Value board"
> Z170-P ---- looks like 7 chokes
> Z170-P D3 ---- also 7 chokes, I guess it's the same as the P but with DDR3 only
> 
> Maximus VIII Hero ---- difference in MOSFETs (TI NexFETs), same 10 choke power design
> 
> Is it the same VRM for the Z170 Pro Gaming as the A and AR?


It really doesn't matter. With SKL I would focus on what features you require and which one best suits your needs.


----------



## MadPolygon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Ah, gotcha. I just looked up a better image of something similar and I see what you mean. Very neat. Reckon there's any difference in temperature accuracy between the two types?


Well I think the type doesn't make a difference. Maybe the "stop plug sensor" will report lower temperatures if it's far away from the "route" of the water, if it's installed near the flowing water (like you could do here with the lower port of the splitter fitting) the shouldn't be a real difference. It propably comes down to the temperature probe itself that is used.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Bios 802 updated ME firmware so after the update on start up it should say at the top bios updating do not power down your board or unplug power supply.
> 
> put the the formatted usb drive in the proper port when you push the flashback button hold it until you see it flash a couple times, it should continue flashing at a slow steady rate of speed for about 90 seconds then it will start flashing faster until it stops flashing altogether, if it is not doing that it is not flashing the bios
> 
> What memory did you end up getting, I just find it hard to understand having the same issues on multiple boards, but when I have troubles I always blame myself first before I start blaming hardware, sorry i didn't mean to imply your blaming hardware at all, but after i posted this it looks that way


The board had worked fine for 2 days before this, corsair lpx memory, problem started when i updated with 0802 bios.

Yes it done that exactly, was ok with previous bios update, flashed for a few minutes, then stops, then i start pc, and it goes through codes and finally stop on code 32 and no error lights on either, strange.

By the way, im useing the usb flashback port on back of IO.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> Well I think the type doesn't make a difference. Maybe the "stop plug sensor" will report lower temperatures if it's far away from the "route" of the water, if it's installed near the flowing water (like you could do here with the lower port of the splitter fitting) the shouldn't be a real difference. It propably comes down to the temperature probe itself that is used.


I like the "flow through" type water temp sensors...I know both AquaComputer and Phobya sell them (I've used both). Pretty much all these flow through sensors actually use a 10K type sensor wrapped around the fitting and held in place with rubber or plastic, so they are actually replaceable if you have an accident and break one down near the tip sensing area of the probe.
That said, I don't see anything wrong with the other type sensor as long as it isn't placed where it impedes the flow of coolant.


----------



## MadPolygon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I like the "flow through" type water temp sensors...I know both AquaComputer and Phobya sell them (I've used both). Pretty much all these flow through sensors actually use a 10K type sensor wrapped around the fitting and held in place with rubber or plastic, so they are actually replaceable if you have an accident and break one down near the tip sensing area of the probe.
> That said, I don't see anything wrong with the other type sensor as long as it isn't placed where it impedes the flow of coolant.


Good to hear. Thank you


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> Well I think the type doesn't make a difference. Maybe the "stop plug sensor" will report lower temperatures if it's far away from the "route" of the water, if it's installed near the flowing water (like you could do here with the lower port of the splitter fitting) the shouldn't be a real difference. It propably comes down to the temperature probe itself that is used.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I like the "flow through" type water temp sensors...I know both AquaComputer and Phobya sell them (I've used both). Pretty much all these flow through sensors actually use a 10K type sensor wrapped around the fitting and held in place with rubber or plastic, so they are actually replaceable if you have an accident and break one down near the tip sensing area of the probe.
> That said, I don't see anything wrong with the other type sensor as long as it isn't placed where it impedes the flow of coolant.


Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## odin2free

Could i get some dimensions between memory cpu socket and m.2 slot....
Z170M-Plus

Also
THANK YOU


----------



## addyskylake

Newbie here and Just built with Z170-A and 6700k. After playing with some overclock i decided to go back to "stock" for a quiet system. But now i am very confused about voltage.

Using the Default UEFI settings, when running Prime95 the voltage jumps to 1.36V . Is that considered stock? It seems ridiculous to need 1.36V at stock when people have reported 1.36V can get them 4.6-4.8Ghz. Seeing this i then change to adaptive voltage, set OC voltage to 1.3V and offset to 0, while keeping multipler at 42. When I do that and run Prime95 the voltage is 1.25V and I get a rounding error after 1 hour. I suppose the 1.3V setting is not used as 42 multiplier is not considered a overclock, and now i add a offset of 0.03V . Prime95 is running at 1.28V in this setting and stable so far.

So what is considered the stock voltage? Why would "optimized default" shoot to 1.36V without any overclocking? What's the suggested setting to run at reasonable stock?

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

The processor requests VID itself according to what the PCU in the CPU is programmed with. That said, be sure to use Ai suite to monitor voltages as many of the other tools are not correct.


----------



## addyskylake

To add to the confusion, quote from Anandtech: "Another point to mention is stock voltage. On the samples we tested at least, the stock voltage of the processor under load seemed astronomical, varying from 1.320 volts to 1.416 volts. Having a ~0.100 volt variation between silicon is not fun for stock use, even with the retail sample being at 1.360 volts. That being said, all the processors happily combined an overclock to 4.3 GHz with a nice underclock to 1.200 volts, which might be the best thing to do when owning the chip."

So the 1.36V i see is truly considered stock? And if i get it to run stable at a lower voltage i am technically underclocking?


----------



## addyskylake

Thanks Raja! I am indeed using AI suite III to monitor voltage. So if i want to run @ stock, should i keep voltage at auto (giving the 1.36V) or use adaptive or offset to get lower voltage?


----------



## [email protected]

You can try - no harm in reducing the voltage if the CPU is stable at the target frequency.


----------



## mrkk

On my Z170-A Bios 0801 I can't flash to version 0901 via EZ flash in the bios. Error message: Bios rading failed
Is this normal?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> On my Z170-A Bios 0801 I can't flash to version 0901 via EZ flash in the bios. Error message: Bios rading failed
> Is this normal?


Some of the more significant BIOS updates need to be done via USB BIOS Flashback. Afaik.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> On my Z170-A Bios 0801 I can't flash to version 0901 via EZ flash in the bios. Error message: Bios rading failed
> Is this normal?


I flashed to 901 with a usb and ez flash on my z170-ar


----------



## mrkk

Bios on USB stick worked now. It seems this bios doesn't support flash from HDD/SSD.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> Bios on USB stick worked now. It seems this bios doesn't support flash from HDD/SSD.


Hello

EZ Flash from within the UEFI has never supported flashing from anything other than a USB stick.


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> EZ Flash from within the UEFI has never supported flashing from anything other than a USB stick.


This is wrong, I did flash 0504, 0701 and 0801 from HDD successfully. 0901 is the first bios for my board where I needed my USB stick.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> This is wrong, I did flash 0504, 0701 and 0801 from HDD successfully. 0901 is the first bios for my board where I needed my USB stick.


Hello

Not wrong. Because something you did just happened to work does not make it a supported method. There is a reason why the manual states "Insert the USB flash disk that contains the latest BIOS files to the USB port". Familiarization with the included user manual of any component being used is always helpful.


----------



## oparr

Hi Praz,

What's the skinny on Asus Z170 boards and Vcore adaptive mode? My adaptive setting reverts to stock when the CPU wakes from standby. Can't use adaptive mode because of this. How is this going to be addressed by Asus? Does this apply to all Skylake systems? Thanks!


----------



## BrokenPC

Raja! WTH Man,

I just spent like 3 grand on a new PC with an Asus Z-170 Deluxe mobo / I7-6700K combo. I put in an EVGA 1600w Titanium PSU, EVGA 980ti SC's in SLI, 16GB DDR4 3000 Corsair RAM and an Intel NVME 750 400GB drive, I put it together and it all works? What's up with that? Its so fast, I didn't even have time to complain about it! Great system. Easiest build I have ever done anyways. Thanks!


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauced*
> 
> Hey all, I am experiencing a strange issue after resuming from sleep, wondering if anyone has seen anything like it.
> 
> About 10 - 20 minutes after I wake my system from sleep it will hang. No BSOD, the display will just go black and hang. I'll need to do a hard reset to get it back up.
> 
> On a fresh restart or cold boot the system works fine for hours and hours with no hangs, it only seems to happen a short time after waking from sleep. Event viewer has no info but a improper shutdown detected. Anyone ever see this?
> 
> I have a Asus Z170-A running bios 0901. Windows 10 x64 Pro.


---ah deleted my first opinion!! The reason for me was adaptive vcore not applied after restart, see next post!!


----------



## donald24

I've just reproduced the error when coming out of system standby. Any adaptive vcore settings forgotten, this lead to serious instabilities after the first standby.

In search of a workaround, I've tried manual vcore, which adds an odd 0.140V to the max turbo clock vcore, which resulted in 1.420V (manual vcore was 1.285V).

The same applied to offset mode, where max turbo clock vcore also resulted in 1.420V (offset + 0.035 on 1.25V).

edit: okay, I've found it, needed to disable SVID communication, now steady 1.285Vc applied in manual mode!

Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!


----------



## BrokenPC

Question. I watched a Video from an ASUS rep discussing Z170 motherboards. When they got to the bit about NVME support they showed off the HyperCard and the rep mentioned that a new flexible hyperkit would be forthcoming. Any news on a more flexible hyperkit? I had to resort to the pcie card to avoid interference with my SLI setup but would much rather use some sort of a low profile dongle or something. The cable Intel supplies with to 750 2.5 inch drive is very ugly and best hidden away as much as possible.


----------



## Scorpion49

So I updated to 0901 on my Deluxe board, and did a little testing with the FCLK. Enabling it at 1000mhz has resulted in a 2-3% performance drop across the board with every test I've tried compared to 800mhz with R9 380 Crossfire. I'll leave it at 800mhz for now I suppose.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Question. I watched a Video from an ASUS rep discussing Z170 motherboards. When they got to the bit about NVME support they showed off the HyperCard and the rep mentioned that a new flexible hyperkit would be forthcoming. Any news on a more flexible hyperkit? I had to resort to the pcie card to avoid interference with my SLI setup but would much rather use some sort of a low profile dongle or something. The cable Intel supplies with to 750 2.5 inch drive is very ugly and best hidden away as much as possible.


No further news on that yet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Oh good, now my AI Suite is giving me "floating point division by zero" popups every 3 seconds. Awesome.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> So I updated to 0901 on my Deluxe board, and did a little testing with the FCLK. Enabling it at 1000mhz has resulted in a 2-3% performance drop across the board with every test I've tried compared to 800mhz with R9 380 Crossfire. I'll leave it at 800mhz for now I suppose.


Should be the other way around, 1-3% increase, wonder whats wrong.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Should be the other way around, 1-3% increase, wonder whats wrong.


Thats exactly what I was expecting, but I got the reverse of that. Like here, with Firestrike (easy to compare, the higher score is with 800mhz): http://www.3dmark.com/compare/fs/5979818/fs/5979792

The two scores are not within margin of error and the only change was 800mhz -> 1000mhz. A 150 point drop is significant.


----------



## error-id10t

The only "real" difference is test 2 and IMO that test is not stable, it does swing here and there for no good reason. Do you have any other benches that show similar result? The overall score etc etc here is skewed only because of GPU Test 2, everything else is within margin of error per run.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've just reproduced the error when coming out of system standby. Any adaptive vcore settings forgotten, this lead to serious instabilities after the first standby.
> 
> In search of a workaround, I've tried manual vcore, which adds an odd 0.140V to the max turbo clock vcore, which resulted in 1.420V (manual vcore was 1.285V).
> 
> The same applied to offset mode, where max turbo clock vcore also resulted in 1.420V (offset + 0.035 on 1.25V).
> 
> edit: okay, I've found it, needed to disable SVID communication, now steady 1.285Vc applied in manual mode!
> 
> Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!


*Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!*

Add your voice to the threads below if you're serious about using adaptive mode with Asus Z170 boards;

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1875212
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74685-OC-Adaptive-Voltage-Mode-and-Win-10-Sleep-Problems!


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No further news on that yet.


On a similar note, any news on the fan extension card that was shown with Maximus 8 Hero overview? Is it going to be same as the one available with X99 mobos?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> On a similar note, any news on the fan extension card that was shown with Maximus 8 Hero overview? Is it going to be same as the one available with X99 mobos?


Same.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Oh good, now my AI Suite is giving me "floating point division by zero" popups every 3 seconds. Awesome.


Have you disabled CPU SVID?


----------



## ibtar

Well after about three weeks it looks like the front panel header on my Hero has crapped out. Right channel audio is completely distorted, left channel sounds fine though. Even tried a different front panel connector I pulled out of an old case, same issue. Tried three different sets of drivers too. Three weeks and the audio has already half way crapped out--pretty disappointing. I'm not even sure I want to go through with an RMA, I can't be without a PC for the 3-4 weeks it'll take for an RMA, so yeah. I might just go ahead and buy an external soundcard instead.

Problem is, I need to be able to split my inputs to separate them while streaming, and I can't do that with only a rear panel connector, so simply using a TRS splitter from the rear panel won't do.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Well after about three weeks it looks like the front panel header on my Hero has crapped out. Right channel audio is completely distorted, left channel sounds fine though. Even tried a different front panel connector I pulled out of an old case, same issue. Tried three different sets of drivers too. Three weeks and the audio has already half way crapped out--pretty disappointing. I'm not even sure I want to go through with an RMA, I can't be without a PC for the 3-4 weeks it'll take for an RMA, so yeah. I might just go ahead and buy an external soundcard instead.
> 
> Problem is, I need to be able to split my inputs to separate them while streaming, and I can't do that with only a rear panel connector, so simply using a TRS splitter from the rear panel won't do.


You can always contact ASUS Support - in North America, the ROG boards are eligible for cross-shipping. As this is a North America support thread, thought I'd point that out to you as you are obviously from North America correct?


----------



## mandrix

Is it generally recommended to disable cpu svid when overclocking? I tried disabling it and found I could not boot with vcore set to adaptive. If I set it to manual, yes, but otherwise, no.
I went no further than to return to Adaptive setting and resetting svid to Auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Is it generally recommended to disable cpu svid when overclocking? I tried disabling it and found I could not boot with vcore set to adaptive. If I set it to manual, yes, but otherwise, no.
> I went no further than to return to Adaptive setting and resetting svid to Auto.


If you disable SVID, the CPU cannot communicate with the buck controller to change VID - hence why you cannot use a setting of disabled with Adaptive.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you disable SVID, the CPU cannot communicate with the buck controller to change VID - hence why you cannot use a setting of disabled with Adaptive.


Ah, OK. Thanks! Learn something every day.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you disable SVID, the CPU cannot communicate with the buck controller to change VID - hence why you cannot use a setting of disabled with Adaptive.


You can't use adaptive or offset with SVID disabled. I saw no difference between manual with SVID at auto, disabled or enabled in terms of OC capability. Similarly, I saw no difference between adaptive with SVID at auto or enabled, so leave it at the default (auto).

You can't use adaptive and standby (ROG and Z170-A boards, *don't know about the deluxe*) so you're literally forced to use manual for tight control over max Vcore. I guess info on the deluxe may invalidate the assertion that this is a *CPU microde issue* so it's tight lips and mum's the word there. This Gene goes back the moment I find ASRock, Gigabyte or MSI boards not having the adaptive/standby issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You can't use adaptive or offset with SVID disabled. I saw no difference between manual with SVID at auto, disabled or enabled in terms of OC capability. Similarly, I saw no difference between adaptive with SVID at auto or enabled, so leave it at the default (auto).
> 
> You can't use adaptive and standby (ROG and Z170-A boards, *don't know about the deluxe*) so you're literally forced to use manual for tight control over max Vcore. I guess info on the deluxe may invalidate the assertion that this is a *CPU microde issue* so it's tight lips and mum's the word there. This Gene goes back the moment I find ASRock, Gigabyte or MSI boards not having the adaptive/standby issue.


I will attempt to repo this evening on the Deluxe. Are your C-States in auto?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I will attempt to repo this evening on the Deluxe. Are your C-States in auto?


I normally have them enabled but there is no difference if they are in auto or disabled. Adaptive Vcore will revert to 1.248V from a 1.392V setting after waking. You don't have to remain in sleep any length of time, just a few seconds will suffice before waking. Thank you so much, your help is appreciated.


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you disable SVID, the CPU cannot communicate with the buck controller to change VID - hence why you cannot use a setting of disabled with Adaptive.


My z170 Pro Gaming boots with SVID disabled with Adaptive. Should i enable it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> My z170 Pro Gaming boots with SVID disabled with Adaptive. Should i enable it?


Have you checked to see what your voltage is actually doing (or not doing)?


----------



## sauced

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've just reproduced the error when coming out of system standby. Any adaptive vcore settings forgotten, this lead to serious instabilities after the first standby.
> 
> In search of a workaround, I've tried manual vcore, which adds an odd 0.140V to the max turbo clock vcore, which resulted in 1.420V (manual vcore was 1.285V).
> 
> The same applied to offset mode, where max turbo clock vcore also resulted in 1.420V (offset + 0.035 on 1.25V).
> 
> edit: okay, I've found it, needed to disable SVID communication, now steady 1.285Vc applied in manual mode!
> 
> Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!


Nice work finding the issue! That makes perfect sense. Hopefully they can fix it in a bios update. In the meanwhile I've just turned off sleep and haven't had one crash.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sauced*
> 
> Nice work finding the issue! That makes perfect sense. Hopefully they can fix it in a bios update. In the meanwhile I've just turned off sleep and haven't had one crash.


There are EFI updates incoming for this - don't have an exact ETA but should not take too long.


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you checked to see what your voltage is actually doing (or not doing)?


Yeah. My settings atm are:
SVID disabled, Multi 45, blck 100, 1.33 bios vcore (adaptive), llc level 5.

Vcore during realbench 2.41 4 hours stress test is either 1.344 or 1.360(max).
Vcore during idle: minimum 0.752, average 1.143 (cores keep bouncing from 800 MHz to 4500 MHz - average 3.415 MHz).

Measured with hwinfo64 v5.04-2630, Vcore not VID.


----------



## donald24

funny.. vcore shouldn't change a bit at all when svid comms is off... What exact option did you turn off in bios?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> funny.. vcore shouldn't change a bit at all when svid comms is off... What exact option did you turn off in bios?


LLC still affects Vcore.


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> funny.. vcore shouldn't change a bit at all when svid comms is off... What exact option did you turn off in bios?


Gonna post all my bios settings below:


----------



## donald24

Very interesting... on my Z170-A with SVID support disabled, ASUS software cannot start "floating point error" whatever - been talked about before.. cause sensors are offline. With what software do you watch the vc? Comms for that should be off entirely..

I can only see vcore on CPU-Z, which is firmly to what I've set at any load, and after standby, that's what counts for me..

IMHO, if you set adaptive vc and disable SVID support, it would normally set the nominal SVID of the cpu at boot, i.e. 1.150v - and would crash right away if it hits max turbo speeds. In your case you've set no offset but the max turbo vc. Maybe you tricked it. I don't really understand ASUS here. On my board the regular "offset voltage" would be only be applied on max turbo speeds. And that works well until standby. But I don't see the reason for the setting then an "additional turbo vcore". Makes no sense. But ASUS definetely should describe that functionality better, so that everybody knows what it does. I think in your case adaptive max turbo vcore somehow then ignores the settings disabling the SVID comms.

But anyway, adaptive/vcore/manual vc has now become a mobo regulated thing since skylake, and the board manufacturers should clear things up. It's kinda beta right now.

But... new EFI is coming up









Cheers guys!


----------



## grasskisser

This is how my voltages look under stress testing:


I've tried enabling SVID and honestly i can't see any difference between settings. I don't think it does anything in my case.

What does something and actually undervolts the cpu during idle times is this setting:


When it's on 100% the vcore is 1.328 (~same as bios), cores are at 4500 all the time regardless if SVID is enabled or disabled. (same as manual i guess)

When it's on 5-10% the vcore goes as low as 0.768, cores as low as 800.
This only works with adaptive voltage for me.

My conclusion and please someone enlighten me if i'm wrong:

Adaptive voltage = Manual voltage that just idles down for my settings and doesn't use offset at all and therefore SVID doesn't matter


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> This is how my voltages look under stress testing:
> 
> 
> I've tried enabling SVID and honestly i can't see any difference between settings. I don't think it does anything in my case.
> 
> What does something and actually undervolts the cpu during idle times is this setting:
> 
> 
> When it's on 100% the vcore is 1.328 (~same as bios), cores are at 4500 all the time regardless if SVID is enabled or disabled. (same as manual i guess)
> 
> When it's on 5-10% the vcore goes as low as 0.768, cores as low as 800.
> This only works with adaptive voltage for me.
> 
> My conclusion and please someone enlighten me if i'm wrong:
> 
> Adaptive voltage = Manual voltage that just idles down for my settings and doesn't use offset at all and therefore SVID doesn't matter


these are my findings exactly. I found that setting to manual basically just has my cpu running at a high voltage 24/7 for no good reason. with adaptive vcore idles at .760 the entire time i'm web browsing or doing other non-essential things (probably 90% of the time). SVID didn't do anything either way when on manual


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *grasskisser*
> 
> This is how my voltages look under stress testing:
> 
> 
> I've tried enabling SVID and honestly i can't see any difference between settings. I don't think it does anything in my case.
> 
> What does something and actually undervolts the cpu during idle times is this setting:
> 
> 
> When it's on 100% the vcore is 1.328 (~same as bios), cores are at 4500 all the time regardless if SVID is enabled or disabled. (same as manual i guess)
> 
> When it's on 5-10% the vcore goes as low as 0.768, cores as low as 800.
> This only works with adaptive voltage for me.
> 
> My conclusion and please someone enlighten me if i'm wrong:
> 
> Adaptive voltage = Manual voltage that just idles down for my settings and doesn't use offset at all and therefore SVID doesn't matter


Not quite, my understanding is as follows;

Adaptive voltage = equivalent manual voltage *at turbo frequency* (plus any offset voltage other than auto) and offset voltage otherwise. "Additional Turbo Mode...." is the equivalent manual voltage you set as though one would in manual mode. Offset setting would be as one would set if using offset mode. In other words, adaptive mode is allowed to behave exactly like manual and offset modes combined in one.

However, what's somewhat puzzling about your settings is that the CPU appears to be communicating with the VR even though SVID is disabled since the adaptive offset component is behaving correctly. My Gene board will not even boot if SVID is disabled and either offset or adaptive mode is attempted. Suggest you set SVID to the default (auto) in order to prevent any surprises with a BIOS update.


----------



## Praz

Hello

If the offset field in the adaptive section is left at default VCORE is set per Intel's programmed VID table up to the stock turbo multiplier. Once the stock turbo multiplier is exceeded the voltage scales to the value set in the additional turbo voltage field up the manually set CPU multiplier.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the offset field in the adaptive section is left at default VCORE is set per Intel's programmed VID table up to the stock turbo multiplier. Once the stock turbo multiplier is exceeded the voltage scales to the value set in the additional turbo voltage field up the manually set CPU multiplier.


*"If the offset field in the adaptive section is left at default VCORE is set per Intel's programmed VID table up to the stock turbo multiplier."*

Same thing happens in offset mode, right?

_*"Once the stock turbo multiplier is exceeded the voltage scales to the value set in the additional turbo voltage field up the manually set CPU multiplier"*_

If this value is used in manual mode then the result would be the same at target turbo frequency, right?


----------



## grasskisser

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the offset field in the adaptive section is left at default VCORE is set per Intel's programmed VID table up to the stock turbo multiplier. Once the stock turbo multiplier is exceeded the voltage scales to the value set in the additional turbo voltage field up the manually set CPU multiplier.


So i should just put SVID on Auto since it won't do much and might mess with further bios updates if i leave it Disabled?


----------



## shredzy

Interesting info about this SVID settings....at a point I could boot using adaptive (SVID on auto) and now it won't even boot, needed to revert to manual (same vcore setting for both)...weird, unless the auto setting shuffles between enabled/disabled whenever it wants :/


----------



## skyz91

Hi guys!

Been reading this thread all morning! Couldn't find the info. It's a really quick question.

Raja said a while back that ASUS _might_ plan to release a Z170-Pro motherboard in North America (NOT the -Pro Gaming, only the -Pro). I was wondering if that will be officially the case and when can I expect it?

Thanks for the time and ASUS ROCKS!!


----------



## indianajonze

hey asus, i do NOT appreciate you labeling the 0901 drivers for the Z170 Deluxe as beta AFTER they've been out for a week. not cool...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *skyz91*
> 
> Hi guys!
> 
> Been reading this thread all morning! Couldn't find the info. It's a really quick question.
> 
> Raja said a while back that ASUS _might_ plan to release a Z170-Pro motherboard in North America (NOT the -Pro Gaming, only the -Pro). I was wondering if that will be officially the case and when can I expect it?
> 
> Thanks for the time and ASUS ROCKS!!


No ETA for this yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> hey asus, i do NOT appreciate you labeling the 0901 drivers for the Z170 Deluxe as beta AFTER they've been out for a week. not cool...


Hold on to your potatoes there Indy! 0901 has always shown up as a beta on my side.


----------



## Silent Scone

Same here, was beta when I updated over a week ago


----------



## [email protected]

I know - Indy must have missed it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Just clocked his username, I was thinking I was missing an indy reference about potatoes


----------



## [email protected]

Short round..

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8L9pBZQOrIU


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hold on to your potatoes there Indy! 0901 has always shown up as a beta on my side.


really??? strange. must have missed it then. apologies


----------



## Praz

Hello

Must have been the *red color*.


----------



## [email protected]

Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero

BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing

Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing

Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV

BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing

Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing

Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


Thanks Raja. Adaptive/Standby issue appears to be fixed for the Gene.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


Will update tonight and report if AI Suite works again.


----------



## JerryBAndersen

Hi there, first time poster here,
I have a very strange problem with my Asus Z170-A and I cannot find the cause of this whatsoever.
Maybe someone here can see a pattern or notices something I am missing.

So here's my machine:
Asus Z170-A BIOS 0901
Intel i5 6600K
16 GB (4*4GB) Mushkin Redline DDR4 3000
bequiet! Pure Power L8 630W
(also, Enermax Liberty 500W)
Asus NVIDIA 660Ti 2GB
(also, Saphire HD 6870)

This is the software setup:
Windows 8.1 64
(also Ubuntu Gnome 15.04)
NVIDIA driver 355.82
(also, AMD Catalyst 15.8)
GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Unigine Heaven, Furmark

The issue:
If there is a 660Ti in one of the PCIE slots, and once I start a game/benchmark, it will run for a certain amount of time, then fps drop rapidly
and one of three things happen:
# the driver crashes, Windows recovers from it, Windows is stuttering for the rest of the time in half the cases.
# the system crashes to a bluescreen with the message "driver irql not less or equal"
# the system crashes and powers off
If I stay in desktop and run some Prime95 or anything, it will run just fine. Only GPU-bound applications, even Unity-based games will cause crashing.

What I already tried:
# running on the integrated GPU. The integrated GPU runs fine and will benchmark/run games etc. for hours.
I installed the driver (for HD graphics 530) properly.
# different drivers. I tried a version 34x.xx, a version 353.xx and the most recent version 355.82. They only changed the behavior of
recovering from some of the crashes, none of them changed the slow-down and crash
# reinstalling Windows, duh. I did a clean Windows 8.1 64 install with just the NVIDIA driver and the diagnostic software
# using another OS. I have a Live-USB Linux ready with some 3D-games on it, it shows the same results, first slow-down then total crash
in-game. Desktop is fine as usual.
# update BIOS to most recent version 0901
# using another GPU. I got a Radeon HD 6870 from a friend of mine and had the same experience as with the 660ti, except I
couldn't even install the Catalyst driver, it will freeze to a bluescreen/black screen at about half the installation process. I tried it twice.
Normal desktop runs just fine as usual.
# changing the RAM setup. I have tried putting only a single RAM stick in different slots and had the same results. I only have these DIMMs,
so I can't say anything really except that I ran memtest86 successfully on all of them and that they are not on Asus' supported RAM list.
It seems to me the Z170 boards are picky with RAM so I ordered a single 4GB HyperX stick which explictly said "skylake compatible" and is
on Asus compatible list.
# trying a different PSU. I have an old Enermax PSU here which I tried hooking up in the first place, but because it is not compatible with
Intel's new C-states I bought a new one. Anyway, this one shows little difference to the other PSU, the display driver still crashes upon load.

I really hope someone can help out, this is my second Z170 board already
(had a completely dead MSI Pro Gaming before) and RMAing would take another week or so and costs money everytime I send it back.
Thanks in advance!


----------



## LocutusH

Again no changelogs? Seems we get future uefi updates the microsoft way...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryBAndersen*
> 
> Hi there, first time poster here,
> I have a very strange problem with my Asus Z170-A and I cannot find the cause of this whatsoever.
> Maybe someone here can see a pattern or notices something I am missing.
> 
> So here's my machine:
> Asus Z170-A BIOS 0901
> Intel i5 6600K
> 16 GB (4*4GB) Mushkin Redline DDR4 3000
> bequiet! Pure Power L8 630W
> (also, Enermax Liberty 500W)
> Asus NVIDIA 660Ti 2GB
> (also, Saphire HD 6870)
> 
> This is the software setup:
> Windows 8.1 64
> (also Ubuntu Gnome 15.04)
> NVIDIA driver 355.82
> (also, AMD Catalyst 15.8)
> GPU-Z, CPU-Z, Unigine Heaven, Furmark
> 
> The issue:
> If there is a 660Ti in one of the PCIE slots, and once I start a game/benchmark, it will run for a certain amount of time, then fps drop rapidly
> and one of three things happen:
> # the driver crashes, Windows recovers from it, Windows is stuttering for the rest of the time in half the cases.
> # the system crashes to a bluescreen with the message "driver irql not less or equal"
> # the system crashes and powers off
> If I stay in desktop and run some Prime95 or anything, it will run just fine. Only GPU-bound applications, even Unity-based games will cause crashing.
> 
> What I already tried:
> # running on the integrated GPU. The integrated GPU runs fine and will benchmark/run games etc. for hours.
> I installed the driver (for HD graphics 530) properly.
> # different drivers. I tried a version 34x.xx, a version 353.xx and the most recent version 355.82. They only changed the behavior of
> recovering from some of the crashes, none of them changed the slow-down and crash
> # reinstalling Windows, duh. I did a clean Windows 8.1 64 install with just the NVIDIA driver and the diagnostic software
> # using another OS. I have a Live-USB Linux ready with some 3D-games on it, it shows the same results, first slow-down then total crash
> in-game. Desktop is fine as usual.
> # update BIOS to most recent version 0901
> # using another GPU. I got a Radeon HD 6870 from a friend of mine and had the same experience as with the 660ti, except I
> couldn't even install the Catalyst driver, it will freeze to a bluescreen/black screen at about half the installation process. I tried it twice.
> Normal desktop runs just fine as usual.
> # changing the RAM setup. I have tried putting only a single RAM stick in different slots and had the same results. I only have these DIMMs,
> so I can't say anything really except that I ran memtest86 successfully on all of them and that they are not on Asus' supported RAM list.
> It seems to me the Z170 boards are picky with RAM so I ordered a single 4GB HyperX stick which explictly said "skylake compatible" and is
> on Asus compatible list.
> # trying a different PSU. I have an old Enermax PSU here which I tried hooking up in the first place, but because it is not compatible with
> Intel's new C-states I bought a new one. Anyway, this one shows little difference to the other PSU, the display driver still crashes upon load.
> 
> I really hope someone can help out, this is my second Z170 board already
> (had a completely dead MSI Pro Gaming before) and RMAing would take another week or so and costs money everytime I send it back.
> Thanks in advance!


Possible causes:

1) Windows/driver issue
2) Memory instability.

You can rule out number two by underclocking the memory and even removing modules and running at 2133. If that all checks out, fresh OS install will confirm if it's a driver related issue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Again no changelogs? Seems we get future uefi updates the microsoft way...


Hello

Please see below

UEFI Change log info


----------



## JerryBAndersen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Possible causes:
> 
> 1) Windows/driver issue
> 2) Memory instability.
> 
> You can rule out number two by underclocking the memory and even removing modules and running at 2133. If that all checks out, fresh OS install will confirm if it's a driver related issue.


I ran the memory at 2133 and set BIOS defautls the moment I had the issue and I already did a fresh OS install with incremental driver updates and had the issue with every version once again.
That's why I ordered a single Kingston HyperX 2133 DIMM to check against compatibility issues.
Why is it that a memory issue affects PCIE GPU performance, but not integrated GPU performance?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JerryBAndersen*
> 
> I ran the memory at 2133 and set BIOS defautls the moment I had the issue and I already did a fresh OS install with incremental driver updates and had the issue with every version once again.
> That's why I ordered a single Kingston HyperX 2133 DIMM to check against compatibility issues.
> Why is it that a memory issue affects PCIE GPU performance, but not integrated GPU performance?


Who knows - depends how the memory is being accessed. If it's not memory, then it's a driver issue.


----------



## Menthol

Starting to get the hang of this Skylake, can run AIDA stress test on my 6700K at 4900mhz at less than 1.4 volts, that's with 32GB of ram at 3200mhz. Ram at XMP, Adaptive vcore at 1.3 volts = about 1.34 to 1.37 under load with an AIO. 4.6 ghz daily use seems like a real sweet spot so far
You outdid yourself on the Hero board this time


----------



## Phreec

Any ETA on the Z170 Pro Gaming BIOS update yet?


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> Will update tonight and report if AI Suite works again.


Didn't crash overnight!

Seems to fix the issue


----------



## Rickles

Well, got my z170A installed last night. No issues, seems to be a decent board.

Reformatting tonight, then I can start working on some overclocks over the weekend.


----------



## Alerean

How does Q-fan tuning function when multiple fans are connected to one header? Will it still go through the RPM and duty calibration test? Assume the fans are all the same model (with the same PWM range of course).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> How does Q-fan tuning function when multiple fans are connected to one header? Will it still go through the RPM and duty calibration test? Assume the fans are all the same model (with the same PWM range of course).


Hello

It is best to calibrate with a single fan connected directly to the fan header. When done connect all fans to a proper splitter and connect the splitter to the fan header.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is best to calibrate with a single fan connected directly to the fan header. When done connect all fans to a proper splitter and connect the splitter to the fan header.


Makes sense, thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Makes sense, thanks.


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## karkee

Did anyone have freeze up problems with the Asus Hero VIII ? I already had 2 in bios and 3/4 in windows...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is best to calibrate with a single fan connected directly to the fan header. When done connect all fans to a proper splitter and connect the splitter to the fan header.


The opposite should be preferred, IMO. *The fan header should connect to the RPM signal from only one fan at all times* (decent splitter wiring ensures that but some just connect all the tach leads together forcing the user to make the disconnections). And Q-fan tuning should be done under the same 12V drive and PWM signal load conditions as one would have when all fans are connected.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Did anyone have freeze up problems with the Asus Hero VIII ? I already had 2 in bios and 3/4 in windows...


System instability of some kind due to overclocking


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The opposite should be preferred, IMO. *The fan header should connect to the RPM signal from only one fan at all times* (decent splitter wiring ensures that but some just connect all the tach leads together forcing the user to make the disconnections). And Q-fan tuning should be done under the same 12V drive and PWM signal load conditions as one would have when all fans are connected.


Hello

Thanks for the input. Now @Alerean has a choice. He can do the calibration as I correctly suggested and verify proper operation before adding what may be troublesome components or can do it based on your opinion.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System instability of some kind due to overclocking


Im on stock


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the input. Now @Alerean has a choice. He can do the calibration as I correctly suggested and verify proper operation before adding what may be troublesome components or can do it based on your opinion.


I see you're hell bent on winning this even when your argument is completely devoid of sound logic. Troublesome components will be identified before Q-fan tuning is run. That's what the monitor is for. He has obviously been running with all fans connected already.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Please see below
> 
> UEFI Change log info


In what way is the UEFI changelog region specific?

No, you dont need to answer....


----------



## lightningfr

Any ETA for the Z170 ROG Extreme?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Im on stock


Including memory? (2133)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> In what way is the UEFI changelog region specific?
> 
> No, you dont need to answer....


I do not post changelogs here, so his answer is correct.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Including memory? (2133)


Yea memory was on stock to , had one lockup in bios and mouse and keyboard lights went out. Than today atleast 2 freeze in windows.

Hope its not gonna be like another Hero VII I have here in a workstation, 5/10 times going in bios you have to reboot because it freeze (and yea latest bios and no OC).


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lightningfr*
> 
> Any ETA for the Z170 ROG Extreme?


October in North America.


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Yea memory was on stock to , had one lockup in bios and mouse and keyboard lights went out. Than today atleast 2 freeze in windows.
> 
> Hope its not gonna be like another Hero VII I have here in a workstation, 5/10 times going in bios you have to reboot because it freeze (and yea latest bios and no OC).


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Including memory? (2133)


Now after booting it took like ages before getting screen and on bios light I saw 09 or a something (the number was like a wrong 6) and a 9 . Is there anywhere I can check up these error codes??

To be hounest I don't trust this board at all anymore






























and now freezes again even with another set of rams, **** it!

I just dont wanna read this entire thread to see if there are problems currently with the Hero VIII, but if someone could tell me I will just replace it for the same... I Always been happy with asus but it seems this board is acting very weird!


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Now after booting it took like ages before getting screen and on bios light I saw 09 or a something (the number was like a wrong 6) and a 9 . Is there anywhere I can check up these error codes??
> 
> To be hounest I don't trust this board at all anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now freezes again even with another set of rams, **** it!
> 
> I just dont wanna read this entire thread to see if there are problems currently with the Hero VIII, but if someone could tell me I will just replace it for the same... I Always been happy with asus but it seems this board is acting very weird!


There is a Q code list in the manual.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *karkee*
> 
> Now after booting it took like ages before getting screen and on bios light I saw 09 or a something (the number was like a wrong 6) and a 9 . Is there anywhere I can check up these error codes??
> 
> To be hounest I don't trust this board at all anymore
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and now freezes again even with another set of rams, **** it!
> 
> I just dont wanna read this entire thread to see if there are problems currently with the Hero VIII, but if someone could tell me I will just replace it for the same... I Always been happy with asus but it seems this board is acting very weird!


Ive seen this code. I think its a b6. Which in the manual is B6 (im guessing) so thats Clean up of NVRAM. I procced this error while overclocking memory. I doubt the Q code could show B due to it looking like an 8.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ive seen this code. I think its a b6. Which in the manual is B6 (im guessing) so thats Clean up of NVRAM. I procced this error while overclocking memory. I doubt the Q code could show B due to it looking like an 8.


Semi random... if you have certain M.2 drives and need to set sata to Raid... you will have the same thing happen. For example the Kingston Hyper X Predator series.


----------



## Dynamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Thanks Raja. Adaptive/Standby issue appears to be fixed for the Gene.


I am having issues with Windows 10/sleep mode with the Hero VIII. Every time the computer goes to sleep the power light stays on but the computer does not wake up. Is this the same as the "Adapative/Standby issue?" If it is, I still have the wake up from sleep issue with 902.


----------



## BrokenPC

@karkee I read the whole thread. There are issues some people have with boards but none quite like yours that I can remember. Basic advice has been to start with one ram stick and boot. Then add voltage till it runs stable but that was mostly for people that could not boot. I can boot and stress with original 503 bios on my board so I never had the issue myself. If I were you, I would RMA that board and RAM and try again. I wouldn't up the volts unless It happens again. I would chock it up to a picky CPU at that point. Skylake is suppose to be more sensitive and ASUS is working to further refine the default memory profiles for some RAM modules.







There now you don't have to read the whole thread of which 90 pct is people complaining about error 55 and 99 when booting. I I


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo*
> 
> I am having issues with Windows 10/sleep mode with the Hero VIII. Every time the computer goes to sleep the power light stays on but the computer does not wake up. Is this the same as the "Adapative/Standby issue?" If it is, I still have the wake up from sleep issue with 902.


Interesting. During sleep my power button blinks, never seen that before and was just wondering if it can be turned off.
But, have had no problems with sleep on my Hero with any of the BIOS versions.


----------



## Dynamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting. During sleep my power button blinks, never seen that before and was just wondering if it can be turned off.
> But, have had no problems with sleep on my Hero with any of the BIOS versions.


I probably described it incorrectly. The power light comes on when I try to wake it from sleep but the computer needs to be shutdown and restarted as it will never wake up into windows.

As a fix I have disabled sleep mode and only turn off the monitors when sleep is activated. In that situation the power button does blink continuously. That sounds like how you have it setup. When I have sleep mode activated by default, it does actually sleep and the light goes off eventually. It just never wakes up.


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Thanks for the input. Now @Alerean has a choice. He can do the calibration as I correctly suggested and verify proper operation before adding what may be troublesome components or can do it based on your opinion.


The PWM hub I use only has one channel/pin feeding the PWM signal, so calibrating with one fan should work fine. I can always just do more testing after I reconnect the hub to make sure all the fans work the same. Thanks to both of you for the input.


----------



## the_real_7

Need some help please
Been benching my maximus viii hero all day with out a hitch or a problem , also the sudden after a 9 hour run on x264 I decided to run the pc on the Internet 30 minutes later mouse locks I restart pc and I'm getting a error of 0d on the led. Tried reseting bios disconnecting sata and taking out memory all a no go any ideas before I Rma my board ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Need some help please
> Been benching my maximus viii hero all day with out a hitch or a problem , also the sudden after a 9 hour run on x264 I decided to run the pc on the Internet 30 minutes later mouse locks I restart pc and I'm getting a error of 0d on the led. Tried reseting bios disconnecting sata and taking out memory all a no go any ideas before I Rma my board ?


Which UEFI version? If the CPU was being benched all day - what were the voltages being used?


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> @karkee I read the whole thread. There are issues some people have with boards but none quite like yours that I can remember. Basic advice has been to start with one ram stick and boot. Then add voltage till it runs stable but that was mostly for people that could not boot. I can boot and stress with original 503 bios on my board so I never had the issue myself. If I were you, I would RMA that board and RAM and try again. I wouldn't up the volts unless It happens again. I would chock it up to a picky CPU at that point. Skylake is suppose to be more sensitive and ASUS is working to further refine the default memory profiles for some RAM modules.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There now you don't have to read the whole thread of which 90 pct is people complaining about error 55 and 99 when booting. I I


Hey thanks! I will get another board. I just wanted to be sure if there was to much small problems with it in general or not because otherwise I rather got something different. Also got a new set of 16GB ram (4x4gb) Gskill ripjaw V 2133.

So will get another Hero and should be fine, I did never have those boot problems also... just some freezes in windows and in the bios.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which UEFI version? If the CPU was being benched all day - what were the voltages being used?


Hello Raja
UEFI 602 and cpu vcore was 1.430 all other voltages on auto memory 1.35.
Cpu Delidded Temps never passing 60c


----------



## [email protected]

Update to 0902 using USB BIOS flashback - linked previously in the thread. If that does not help try with just keyboard and one memory module plugged in.

Could be CPU..


----------



## karkee

I am thinking of getting this for with my Hero :

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-2-x-8gb-ddr4-dram-2666mhz-c15-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m2a2666c15

But I am building just a standard rig and not going to overclock, can I just run them with XMP without OCing the CPU ? ( I know I am a noob  )

Its just for a workstation at home and sometimes gaming.


----------



## llantant

902 Bios fixed issue with adaptive and sleep for me









Im happy!


----------



## Ziver

Yesterday everthing works fine but today A1 and A2 memory slots doenst work (Even with one stick). When i try my memory on this slots i get "Code 55 or 41" error . But i can work with B1-B2 ( Both of them or one of it). And i can pass Realbench 1 hour :S Whats is the problem ?

6700K
Hero VIII - Bios 0902
GSKILL 16GB RipjawsV DDR4 3200MHz (For Z170 Chipset)
Tried XMP , Manual, Increase SA and IO voltage (To 1.225v) .


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Yesterday everthing works fine but today A1 and A2 memory slots doenst work (Even with one stick). When i try my memory on this slots i get "Code 55 or 41" error . But i can work with B1-B2 ( Both of them or one of it). And i can pass Realbench 1 hour :S Whats is the problem ?
> 
> 6700K
> Hero VIII - Bios 0902
> GSKILL 16GB RipjawsV DDR4 3200MHz (For Z170 Chipset)
> Tried XMP , Manual, Increase SA and IO voltage (To 1.225v) .


Have you tried running them at 2133 and auto timings/voltage?


----------



## Ziver

Just tried , doesnt working







(


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Just tried , doesnt working
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (


I take it you've also tried with the bios on default settings ? Cleared cmos?


----------



## Ziver

Yes many times and also tried diffrent bios. So can it be from CPU ?

But it working very well on B1&B2 :/


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Yes many times and also tried diffrent bios. So can it be from CPU ?
> 
> But it working very well on B1&B2 :/


I wouldn't have thought it would be CPU. Most likely faulty ram slots on mobo. Hopefully someone more in the know will chime in. Sounds like an rma to me.


----------



## llantant

Quick question. There's a new MEI and Realtek audio driver for the Maximus hero on Station Drivers, however it is not listed on the asus support website. Which do you guys recommend I use?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Yes many times and also tried diffrent bios. So can it be from CPU ?
> 
> But it working very well on B1&B2 :/


Reseat the CPU, check the socket for any pin damage and reseat checking for even mounting pressure - attempt to use the slots again


----------



## Ziver

I checked everything. Pins, socket , Cpu block . I cant use A1&2 but i can use B1&2 withouth any problem.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I checked everything. Pins, socket , Cpu block . I cant use A1&2 but i can use B1&2 withouth any problem.


In that case either continue to use the board with the configuration that is working or contact ASUS support for your region


----------



## Trickz0r

There's a complete thread about the 41/55 error here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573170/asus-z170-deluxe-ram-issue-q-code-55-or-41

Welcome to the club. More than a few people having mem issues. Also on asus/rog and the reddit. I've had the same stuff as you. Two slots not working and then back to 55. I RMA'd my stuff, getting it back tomorrow hoping it will work.


----------



## Ziver

Please inform me when your new mobo come. And also when i try A1&2 someyimes get CpuLed red and Qcode41 !

İ wish raja know something


----------



## karkee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz0r*
> 
> There's a complete thread about the 41/55 error here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1573170/asus-z170-deluxe-ram-issue-q-code-55-or-41
> 
> Welcome to the club. More than a few people having mem issues. Also on asus/rog and the reddit. I've had the same stuff as you. Two slots not working and then back to 55. I RMA'd my stuff, getting it back tomorrow hoping it will work.


Is this only with asus boards people have problems with ram at the moment or with most of the brands?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Latest EFI builds for the Gene and Hero
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Hero
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-UlBETi1NMUtTZG8/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnWnNxaWF4T3JxVlE/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1KcYSgV
> 
> BIOS version 0902 for Maximus VIII Gene
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VI2rl73C-WmFqa19kMzdYUVk/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnd2tnN21Uckplcjg/view?usp=sharing
> 
> Mirror 2: http://1drv.ms/1LeH89a


Looks like 902 has introduced boot priorities issues on the Gene. You only see it if Windows is installed under 902. If Windows was installed under 901 and you then upgrade then there is no issue.

A new boot device appears called "Windows Boot Manager (PX: usual boot device description)", if this isn't the first boot device then you can't boot from the boot drive. Also, the only way to boot from a DVD is using the override option. Nothing like this happens with 901. I went back to 901 to get the install working properly. Ask your firmware guys to try a new Windows install under 902 in order to debug. Otherwise, it may go undetected.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Looks like 902 has introduced boot priorities issues on the Gene. You only see it if Windows is installed under 902. If Windows was installed under 901 and you then upgrade then there is no issue.
> 
> A new boot device appears called "Windows Boot Manager (PX: usual boot device description)", if this isn't the first boot device then you can't boot from the boot drive. Also, the only way to boot from a DVD is using the override option. Nothing like this happens with 901. I went back to 901 to get the install working properly. Ask your firmware guys to try a new Windows install under 902 in order to debug. Otherwise, it may go undetected.


Windows BOOT manager is displayed if it was a GPT (UEFI) install usually and if that was the installation, it will need to be at the top. What else is in your BOOT list? Are you performing a UEFI install?


----------



## babycharm00

i was excited about going from Evga boards to Asus, but im reading all the problems with the z170 boards, i just hope i dont get a bad board.
Good News: z170 Extreme is coming out
Bad News: i dont think its drop until thanksgiving, @[email protected] can you confirm that and the price?

http://www.techpowerup.com/215995/asus-maximus-viii-extreme-motherboard-pictured.html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *babycharm00*
> 
> i was excited about going from Evga boards to Asus, but im reading all the problems with the z170 boards, i just hope i dont get a bad board.
> Good News: z170 Extreme is coming out
> Bad News: i dont think its drop until thanksgiving, @[email protected] can you confirm that and the price?
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/215995/asus-maximus-viii-extreme-motherboard-pictured.html


October timeframe. Price TBD.


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> October timeframe. Price TBD.


Raja do you have any idea about my problem ?


----------



## [email protected]

]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Raja do you have any idea about my problem ?


You will need to contact ASUS Support for your region and ask them.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Windows BOOT manager is displayed if it was a GPT (UEFI) install usually and if that was the installation, it will need to be at the top. What else is in your BOOT list? Are you performing a UEFI install?


No, unless the 902 optimized defaults are set differently. Boot drive where OS was installed was brand new SSD and empty. HDD was GPT for single 3TB partition but it was not connected during the OS installation to the SSD and it had/has no OS installed on it. HDD was only connected just before installing the SATA drivers. But you may be on to something there, I do recall seeing two devices for the DVD, normal and one prefixed with UEFI. Why would it do a UEFI install out of the blue like that?

Downgraded the BIOS back to 901 and reinstalled the OS the same way....No issues. Another thing I've noticed is that if one makes changes just at the boot menu and then hit F10, the prompt states no changes were made. Think 901 behaves the same way.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> No, unless the 902 optimized defaults are set differently. Boot drive where OS was installed was brand new SSD and empty. HDD was GPT for single 3TB partition but it was not connected during the OS installation to the SSD and it had/has no OS installed on it. HDD was only connected just before installing the SATA drivers. But you may be on to something there, I do recall seeing two devices for the DVD, normal and one prefixed with UEFI. Why would it do a UEFI install out of the blue like that?


Either way there is no issue here. I would prefer if UEFI install was default anyway.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Either way there is no issue here. I would prefer if UEFI install was default anyway.


So what does one set to determine what type of installation they're getting? Going back to 901 to ensure a non-UEFI (which I prefer) install makes no sense. Is it setting "OS Type" under "Secure Boot" to "Other OS"?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> So what does one set to determine what type of installation they're getting? Going back to 901 to ensure a non-UEFI (which I prefer) install makes no sense. Is it setting "OS Type" under "Secure Boot" to "Other OS"?


The Secure Boot option is irrelevant if CSM is set to enabled. For legacy, old style installs:

CSM > Enabled
During POST select the device hosting the install media that is not proceeded with UEFI


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> The Secure Boot option is irrelevant if CSM is set to enabled. For legacy, old style installs:
> 
> CSM > Enabled
> During POST select the device hosting the install media that is not proceeded with UEFI


Here's what I did in the 902 optimized defaults boot menu;

1. Kept "Launch CSM" at the default Enabled
2. Changed "Boot Devices Control....." from "UEFI and Legacy OPROM" to "Legacy OPROM only"
3. Set the first boot option to the DVD drive like I've done with just about every Asus build I can remember
4. Set the second boot option to the boot SSD drive

Grabbed another blank SSD and installed Windows.....Non-UEFI Windows installed just like 901 on defaults. Boot priorities remain unchanged and no new surprises. If I put a DVD in the drive and restart, the BIOS asks me to press a key if I want to boot from it just the way I like it.

Have no use for UEFI OS installations, neither do I have any use for USB keyboards and mice. All they are bringing to the table is inconvenience. I laugh looking at the hoops one has to jump through when installing Windows using them with this chipset.

*Thanks for the insight and pointing me in the right direction*.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Update to 0902 using USB BIOS flashback - linked previously in the thread. If that does not help try with just keyboard and one memory module plugged in.
> 
> Could be CPU..


Raja did what you said and did a usb flashback to 0902 bios its a no go . . . I have a new 6700k that will be here tomorrow , i think benching with prime killed my cpu , but what was weird it took awhile after benching to do what it did. Maybe ill get a better binned cpu this time around









last bench before OD error

http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr... 2t Prime Pass 9 16 2015_zpswmr3yeh6.jpg.html


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Here's what I did in the 902 optimized defaults boot menu;
> 
> 1. Kept "Launch CSM" at the default Enabled
> 2. Changed "Boot Devices Control....." from "UEFI and Legacy OPROM" to "Legacy OPROM only"
> 3. Set the first boot option to the DVD drive like I've done with just about every Asus build I can remember
> 4. Set the second boot option to the boot SSD drive
> 
> Grabbed another blank SSD and installed Windows.....Non-UEFI Windows installed just like 901 on defaults. Boot priorities remain unchanged and no new surprises. If I put a DVD in the drive and restart, the BIOS asks me to press a key if I want to boot from it just the way I like it.
> 
> Have no use for UEFI OS installations, neither do I have any use for USB keyboards and mice. All they are bringing to the table is inconvenience. I laugh looking at the hoops one has to jump through when installing Windows using them with this chipset.
> 
> *Thanks for the insight and pointing me in the right direction*.


You could have saved yourself step 2 if you'd followed Praz's advice. To install in UEFI mode the installation needs to be BOOTed from the UEFI prefix. The default UEFI and Legacy option allows one to select either modes. The non UEFI prefix optical drive can be selected (BOOT override), while the installation target SSD can be made the priority drive.

I hope you can understand why I don't feed back 90% of what I see on forums to HQ now


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Raja did what you said and did a usb flashback to 0902 bios its a no go . . . I have a new 6700k that will be here tomorrow , i think benching with prime killed my cpu , but what was weird it took awhile after benching to do what it did. Maybe ill get a better binned cpu this time around
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> last bench before OD error
> 
> http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr... 2t Prime Pass 9 16 2015_zpswmr3yeh6.jpg.html


I would not de-lid the new one - run it as is for a few days - assuming the board is okay..


----------



## lolo2244

hey raja
I have the i7 6700k and asus z170 -A

I got a VCORE spike up to 2.000 V according to hwinfo64 (fast spike)
I run the program for many hours vcore was normal
but sometimes the hwinfo64 report a fast spike of vcore like that
settings in my bios are defult also no overclocking here

missreading or what ?????????


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lolo2244*
> 
> hey raja
> I have the i7 6700k and asus z170 -A
> 
> I got a VCORE spike up to 2.000 V according to hwinfo64 (fast spike)
> I run the program for many hours vcore was normal
> but sometimes the hwinfo64 report a fast spike of vcore like that
> settings in my bios are defult also no overclocking here
> 
> missreading or what ?????????


Yep, misread.


----------



## lolo2244

thank you soo much raja
I was soo happy with my build but since hwinfo64 reported those 2 fast spikes it made me soo sad
first fast spike was as I said 2.000V and onother one was at 1.5V

even I was not doing any stress test when hwinfo64 reported these 2 spikes

I then run a stress cpu test and vcore voltages was normal

so a cpu will not get VCORE LIKE THIS if everything in bios are defult and you are not overclocking right ??
thank you you makes me feel better now


----------



## Silent Scone

Was probably a polling collision, HWInfo seems strangely susceptible to it over other monitoring applications, at least from what I've seen of it. Use AI Suite.


----------



## MadPolygon

On the asus website here https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER/#specs the picture shows rgb lighting for the ranger, which it doesn't have afaik. Should propably be fixed.

Edit: I think I found something else in the manual: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/MAXIMUS_VIII_RANGER/E10485_MAXIMUS_VIII_RANGER_UM_WEB.pdf

On page 49

Quote:


> ..., you can create a RAID 0, 1, 5 and 10 configuration with the Intel Rapid Storage Technology through the onboard Intel *Z97* chipset.


shouldn't it say Z170?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You could have saved yourself step 2 if you'd followed Praz's advice. To install in UEFI mode the installation needs to be BOOTed from the UEFI prefix. The default UEFI and Legacy option allows one to select either modes. The non UEFI prefix optical drive can be selected (BOOT override), while the installation target SSD can be made the priority drive.
> 
> I hope you can understand why I don't feed back 90% of what I see on forums to HQ now


Step 2 done only once is the better approach for someone who doesn't ever want to be faced with an on-the-fly decision, like me. Menu items and their options are usually structured that way. Here's spelling it out;

Menu item - "Boot Devices Control......."
Option 1 - "UEFI and legacy OPROM" (for those who want to choose on-the-fly)
Option 2 - "Legay OPROM only" (for those who always want legacy)
Option 3 - "UEFI only" (for those who always want UEFI)

Option 1 is the default for both 901 and 902. But they behave differently if one does not make an on-the-fly choice before the install. 901 will cause a non-UEFI install and 902 will cause a UEFI install. If Asus was thorough (probably when pigs fly), option 1 should force a mandatory choice if removal bootable media is detected after the POST. *Where is the procedure Praz stated documented for the user?*

*"I hope you can understand why I don't feed back 90% of what I see on forums to HQ now"*

What I have always understood is that you, in particular, seldom ever sees things from a user perspective. And this is surprising since all indications are that you use the same Asus hardware and software (shudder) we use.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would not de-lid the new one - run it as is for a few days - assuming the board is okay..


Thanks Raja and I Agree Ill give it about 3 weeks take its a good cpu assuming its not the board


----------



## karkee

I just assembled my Hero VIII with Corsair Dominator 2666, started XMP booted like a charm...

Whats the best way to check stability? For now I am not going to overclock the CPU, its more than enough for the workstation







I5 6600K.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Step 2 done only once is the better approach for someone who doesn't ever want to be faced with an on-the-fly decision, like me. Menu items and their options are usually structured that way. Here's spelling it out;
> 
> Menu item - "Boot Devices Control......."
> Option 1 - "UEFI and legacy OPROM" (for those who want to choose on-the-fly)
> Option 2 - "Legay OPROM only" (for those who always want legacy)
> Option 3 - "UEFI only" (for those who always want UEFI)
> 
> Option 1 is the default for both 901 and 902. But they behave differently if one does not make an on-the-fly choice before the install. 901 will cause a non-UEFI install and 902 will cause a UEFI install. If Asus was thorough (probably when pigs fly), option 1 should force a mandatory choice if removal bootable media is detected after the POST. *Where is the procedure Praz stated documented for the user?*
> 
> *"I hope you can understand why I don't feed back 90% of what I see on forums to HQ now"*
> 
> What I have always understood is that you, in particular, seldom ever sees things from a user perspective. And this is surprising since all indications are that you use the same Asus hardware and software (shudder) we use.


Seeing as one does not install an operating system every day I see no issue with the current UEFI structure - it allows users to select their preferred method. *Praz pointed out what to do in his post to you* - I pointed out you could have skipped point 2.

Regarding the second comment, if you are referring to comments such as "Ask your firmware guys to try a new Windows install under 902 in order to debug." being a correct thing for me to blindly follow, then I can see how you've mistaken my stance for one against user mindsets. Fortunately, I don't waste my or the engineer's time with this type of suggestion. That's the type of user post/comment I'm referring to.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Thanks Raja and I Agree Ill give it about 3 weeks take its a good cpu assuming its not the board


Its the de-lidded element that got me thinking CPU. I'v stressed tested these CPUs at the voltages you mention without issue here.


----------



## Praz

Hello

With Win7 no longer natively supported by Intel it's time motherboards default to full UEFI installs out of the box. The legacy/MBR structure is obsolete and should no longer be the default. This would simplify operating system installs for the majority of users. For the handful of people that would require a legacy install because of such things as outdated non-compliant UEFI hardware components the needed settings can be manually changed. This should not be an issue as these settings being properly configured has been a basic user configurable set of options for several years now.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With Win7 no longer natively supported by Intel it's time motherboards default to full UEFI installs out of the box. The legacy/MBR structure is obsolete and should no longer be the default. This would simplify operating system installs for the majority of users. For the handful of people that would require a legacy install because of such things as outdated non-compliant UEFI hardware components the needed settings can be manually changed. This should not be an issue as these settings being properly configured has been a basic user configurable set of options for several years now.


Exactamundo..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Seeing as one does not install an operating system every day I see no issue with the current UEFI structure - it allows users to select their preferred method. *Praz pointed out what to do in his post to you* - I pointed out you could have skipped point 2.
> 
> Regarding the second comment, if you are referring to comments such as "Ask your firmware guys to try a new Windows install under 902 in order to debug." being a correct thing for me to blindly follow, then I can see how you've mistaken my stance for one against user mindsets. Fortunately, I don't waste my or the engineer's time with this type of suggestion. That's the type of user post/comment I'm referring to.


You already implied that 902 behaving differently from 901, yet having the same default setting, is of little concern to you or Asus. I already stated why changing the boot devices control setting suits me better. I made that decision based on Praz's help and thanked him for it so case closed there.

*"Regarding the second comment, if you are referring to comments such as....."*

No I'm not...*Case closed there*. I'm referring to comments like.....If Asus is going to give us a dedicated header for the water pump then its (the pump's motor to be precise) RPM should be monitored to detect whether the pump has failed, just like the RPM for the radiator fans are.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> .If Asus is going to give us a dedicated header for the water pump then its (the pump's motor to be precise) RPM should be monitored to detect whether the pump has failed, just like the RPM for the radiator fans are.


Hello

Some pumps have either slow startup times or need a settling period once started for a clean RPM signal. RPM based failure detection settings would created bootup issues in these cases. Not a good feature for the user looking for a plug n' play configuration.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You already implied that 902 behaving differently from 901, yet having the same default setting, is of little concern to you or Asus. I already stated why changing the boot devices control setting suits me better. I made that decision based on Praz's help and thanked him for it so case closed there.
> 
> *"Regarding the second comment, if you are referring to comments such as....."*
> 
> No I'm not...*Case closed there*. I'm referring to comments like.....If Asus is going to give us a dedicated header for the water pump then its (the pump's motor to be precise) RPM should be monitored to detect whether the pump has failed, just like the RPM for the radiator fans are.


It was a rhetorical question, as I *was* referring to it.

I've already suggested a Tjmax shut-off option which i feel is a lot better for a failsafe - with an error message if the user subsequently reBOOTs the system. That's my preference


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some pumps have either slow startup times or need a settling period once started for a clean RPM signal. RPM based failure detection settings would created bootup issues in these cases. Not a good feature for the user looking for a plug n' play configuration.


Some fans as well, that's why there is an *ignore option*, to be utilized for whatever reason, during bootup. The point I'm making is that those with no issues using a fan header, before the advent of the dedicated WP header, may be better off continuing to use a fan header.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Some fans as well, that's why there is an *ignore option*, to be utilized for whatever reason, during bootup.


Hello

That is correct. However if set to ignore that defeats the purpose of what you are asking for. And for users that experience this problem out of the box it would result in a noboot condition requiring user intervention. While this may seem simple for the user to work around we have already seen what should be simple, common knowledge will trip a user up. And Tjmax is a better option as Raja stated above.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It was a rhetorical question, as I *was* referring to it.
> 
> I've already suggested a Tjmax shut-off option which i feel is a lot better for a failsafe - with an error message if the user subsequently reBOOTs the system. That's my preference


You're bound to get push-back from the instruments of change even when your suggestions are valid. That's your plight and it thus becomes the user's plight as well. Also, nobody wants to feel that someone else is trying to tell them how to do their job. Probably one of the reasons why Asus' firmware and software are not up to the same standards as their hardware. If you guys think I'm an unwanted distraction, just say the word and I'll be gone.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're bound to get push-back from the instruments of change even when your suggestions are valid. That's your plight and it thus becomes the user's plight as well. Also, nobody wants to feel that someone else is trying to tell them how to do their job. Probably one of the reasons why Asus' firmware and software are not up to the same standards as their hardware. If you guys think I'm an unwanted distraction, just say the word and I'll be gone.


A couple of things:

1) If you don't understand something fully, suggesting/demanding I push something at HQ engineers is not the best way to ask for help.

2) There is always room for improvement - that said, i know we're the best of the bunch which is why you keep coming back also is it not?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> That is correct. However if set to ignore that defeats the purpose of what you are asking for. And for users that experience this problem out of the box it would result in a noboot condition requiring user intervention. While this may seem simple for the user to work around we have already seen what should be simple, common knowledge will trip a user up. And Tjmax is a better option as Raja stated above.


The monitor default for the WP is disabled. Any settings like minimum RPM would obviously be ignored just like Q-fan temp and duty cycle settings are now by default. So your point about users being tripped up by boot errors will only be valid after they have made "invalid" selections.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The monitor default for the WP is disabled. Any settings like minimum RPM would obviously be ignored just like Q-fan temp and duty cycle settings are now by default. So your point about users being tripped up by boot errors will only be valid after they have made "invalid" selections.


Either way, Tjmax is a far more intelligent way of doing things. People need a failsafe more than they need a warning. A failsafe can shutdown the system when the user is away from it. The subsequent message alerts them of an issue and avoids the hoo-haa created by a warning system that is only suitable for some pumps. This is where one should put "case closed".


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A couple of things:
> 
> 1) If you don't understand something fully, suggesting/demanding I push something at HQ engineers is not the best way to ask for help.
> 
> 2) There is always room for improvement - that said, i know we're the best of the bunch which is why you keep coming back also is it not?


You're the gate keeper for suggestions reaching HQ, we're well aware of that. But it's only natural for a user to think there is a bug if default behavior changes when default settings haven't. Granted, "Ask your firmware guys..." was somewhat presumptuous on my part but it may have been prompted by previously detected inaction on your part.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're the gate keeper for suggestions reaching HQ, we're well aware of that. But it's only natural for a user to think there is a bug if default behavior changes when default settings haven't. Granted, "Ask your firmware guys..." was somewhat presumptuous on my part but it may have been prompted by previously detected inaction on your part.


I am the "gatekeeper" for a reason - as I understand things deeply enough to decipher valid suggestions from those that lack insight. There are some things I do not respond on - as I have to balance what is needed against my own available time and the time of HQ. I will not and do not respond to all things - and once I have reached a decision, nothing will change that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Either way, Tjmax is a far more intelligent way of doing things. People need a failsafe more than they need a warning. A failsafe can shutdown the system when the user is away from it. The subsequent message alerts them of an issue and avoids the hoo-haa created by a warning system that is only suitable for some pumps. This is where one should put "case closed".


And my statement still stands;

Those who were able to use a fan header for the WP without any hoo-haa are better off continuing to use a fan header instead of the WP header Asus has provided.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> And my statement still stands;
> 
> Those who were able to use a fan header for the WP without any hoo-haa are better off continuing to use a fan header instead of the WP header Asus has provided.


For the plug-and-play user the pump header is the best option.


----------



## Silent Scone

TJMAX is and always has been a perfectly acceptable way of failsafe in the event of a pump failure. After all, the pump has already died...

lol.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> TJMAX is and always has been a perfectly acceptable way of failsafe in the event of a pump failure. After all, the pump has already died...
> 
> lol.


And therefore early warnings serve no purpose......JEVUS HELP US!!!!!

Depending solely on Tjmax is a reactive approach. Early warnings are a proactive approach and is the hallmark of well designed systems.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> And therefore early warnings serve no purpose......JEVUS HELP US!!!!!
> 
> Depending solely on Tjmax is a reactive approach. Early warnings are a proactive approach and is the hallmark of well designed systems.


In this case the warning would cause more issues than they solve for support reasons. Tjmax is the best option.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> And therefore early warnings serve no purpose......JEVUS HELP US!!!!!
> 
> Depending solely on Tjmax is a reactive approach. Early warnings are a proactive approach and is the hallmark of well designed systems.


Hello

You seem to be looking for a fail-safe method of system protection in case of pump failure. Neither our or your proposed implementation is suitable for such requirements. For your unique requirements you need to do a one-off design. With not much more than an op-amp and a one shot timer something can be thrown together in less than an hour's time. With such an easy solution this should now really be "*case closed*".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> And therefore early warnings serve no purpose......JEVUS HELP US!!!!!
> 
> Depending solely on Tjmax is a reactive approach. Early warnings are a proactive approach and is the hallmark of well designed systems.


Can only echo what has been said to you above. If you are looking for a way to pre-empt pump failure the warning signs will normally be obvious to a person of your understanding - most of which will be apparent when at the machine. When not at the machine - any warnings that may or may not be in place, including any OS precautionary soft shut downs you may or may not have in place aren't going to be as reliable as Intel's own approach.

This has served me well enough as far back as Northwood when on water, so I'm certainly not worried (as a consumer, I might add for your benefit) about this now.


----------



## donald24

@ASUS: please also take care with your lower priced boards with the adaptive-voltage-standby-issue. your approach to first serve the premium ones is very questionable.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> @ASUS: please also take care with your lower priced boards with the adaptive-voltage-standby-issue. your approach to first serve the premium ones is very questionable.


UEFI releases are always staggered.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> UEFI releases are always staggered.


Did the Deluxe ever have this issue? Nobody seems to want to answer that question.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Did the Deluxe ever have this issue? Nobody seems to want to answer that question.


This was due to microcode - as all boards use micrcode I would have thought the answer obvious.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This was due to microcode - as all boards use micrcode I would have thought the answer obvious.


The microcode could have been applied to the Deluxe's BIOS before it was released or at some early stage. I have no idea when you got the microcode from Intel.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The microcode could have been applied to the Deluxe's BIOS before it was released. I have no idea when you got the microcode from Intel.


The Deluxe microcode mows lawns and can re-align planets also.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Deluxe microcode mows lawns and can re-align planets also.


Starting with which BIOS release number?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Starting with which BIOS release number?


-9999 dated April 1st 2016.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can always contact ASUS Support - in North America, the ROG boards are eligible for cross-shipping. As this is a North America support thread, thought I'd point that out to you as you are obviously from North America correct?


Thanks. Yes I'm in North America. The problem seems to have resolved itself (?), not entirely sure how, so I'm gonna leave it alone for now.

I'm having another issue with the way that the drivers treat separate input devices. In the supplied Asus version of the Realtek HD Audio manager, I enter the options (gear icon in the top right), and select _Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams_. In both the SupremeFX/ASUS Realtek HD Audio Manager and the Windows 10 Sound/Playback Devices windows, this shows my speakers (rear input) and my headphones (front panel headphone input, _HD Audio 2nd output_) as two separate devices, as it should.

The problem arises when I actually try to play any audio through my headphones (front input) using the "separated" audio channel going to that device. There is no sound at all. If I use the sound test feature on either the Windows playback devices window or inside of the SupremeFX/ASUS Realtek HD Audio Manager window, there is no sound at all. The volume indicator goes up and down, but I don't hear anything.

Here's where things get a little wonky--I still have audio coming through the headphones, it just isn't being separated. It's still being treated as the same output as my speakers, as if the audio isn't separated to a different input device at all, and adjusting the "speaker" volume inside of Windows or the SupremeFX panel adjusts the sound of the headphones, when it should be the _HD Audio 2nd output_ that adjusts the volume of the headphones.

It seems like despite selecting the option to separate the two devices and playback two separate audio streams, it still plays only one (speakers in my case), so the option seems to be completely non-functional from my standpoint. What I'm trying to accomplish, which is something I've done with every other Realtek equipped motherboard, is to simply have separate volume control options for my headphones and my speakers, and in the future use the stereo mix to split my audio streams in OBS while streaming on Twitch.

tl;dr two audio stream/individual audio stream option per input device seems to be completely broken with the latest drivers.

edit: Okay, here's where things get even weirder. If I mute my HD Audio 2nd Output, despite the volume adjustment actually not working and the audio stream not being properly sent to the headphones, it mutes the headphones. If I disable the HD Audio 2nd output, it.. does nothing. What?


----------



## rwarr

cant seem to install the asus ai suite 3 i downloaded directly from the support page... the setup doesn't work or launch. i'm on a fresh install of windows 10.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> cant seem to install the asus ai suite 3 i downloaded directly from the support page... the setup doesn't work or launch. i'm on a fresh install of windows 10.


Which UEFI version are you using?


----------



## llantant

Thought resuming from sleep was fixed with adaptive voltage. Just had a bsod bccode119.

If I resume straight from sleep it's fine. If I leave if a few hours I'll get bsod.

Think this is related to some c states?


----------



## Dynamo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Thought resuming from sleep was fixed with adaptive voltage. Just had a bsod bccode119.
> 
> If I resume straight from sleep it's fine. If I leave if a few hours I'll get bsod.
> 
> Think this is related to some c states?


I had sleep, restart, shutdown issues. I noticed in the event viewer that shortly before any of those events the AI Suite was throwing some warnings. I removed anything ASUS software related and no more issues.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dynamo*
> 
> I had sleep, restart, shutdown issues. I noticed in the event viewer that shortly before any of those events the AI Suite was throwing some warnings. I removed anything ASUS software related and no more issues.


Dont have any asus software installed. Ive messed about with my c states now. Ive disabled 3 and 6 and left 1 on. will see if this works.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Thought resuming from sleep was fixed with adaptive voltage. Just had a bsod bccode119.
> 
> If I resume straight from sleep it's fine. If I leave if a few hours I'll get bsod.
> 
> Think this is related to some c states?


Hello

Revert to to stock, default settings and retest.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Revert to to stock, default settings and retest.


Will do. It won't be on adaptive though so I would imagine it would be fine.


----------



## odin2free

Welp
Asus Z170m-Plus
Put everything together and posted right on first try..
Super happy about that

Updated the BIOS to latest...and yup smooth....

Ezinstaller is awesome








making my life easy

windows 7 will be installed and going to enjoy this system even more...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> cant seem to install the asus ai suite 3 i downloaded directly from the support page... the setup doesn't work or launch. i'm on a fresh install of windows 10.


For whatever reason, the only way I could install was from the DVD.
So in my case there was a service running that I disabled while doing the install and things went smoother. I later uninstalled AI Suite but that's just my preference as I didn't see any need for any of it.

You happen to run any Aquacomputer Aquaero's? Evidently the Aquacompter service and AI Suite don't play well together on this platform. But disabling the service while installing AI Suite might work for you, it did for me at any rate.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Thought resuming from sleep was fixed with adaptive voltage. Just had a bsod bccode119.
> 
> If I resume straight from sleep it's fine. If I leave if a few hours I'll get bsod.
> 
> Think this is related to some c states?


Could be memory related especially if using sleep instead of hybrid sleep. Also, the low end of adaptive is like the low end of offset, Vcore may be too low when idle. Try manual to confirm whether adaptive was the culprit. IIRC, there is also a separate Vcore setting for CPU standby (may not be relevant)....Plenty of options and settings to fiddle with.


----------



## dansi

0902 seem to remove "power phase response" selection in M8G.

Still what is power phase response really do? In Z170 and X99, i have not seen good explanation. Google search did not have results.

In M8G, the explanation is, it will varies the power phase according to load.

In RVE, the explanation is, it will increase power according to current, do not disable current load protection

Asus do you have help?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> For whatever reason, the only way I could install was from the DVD.
> So in my case there was a service running that I disabled while doing the install and things went smoother. I later uninstalled AI Suite but that's just my preference as I didn't see any need for any of it.
> 
> You happen to run any Aquacomputer Aquaero's? Evidently the Aquacompter service and AI Suite don't play well together on this platform. But disabling the service while installing AI Suite might work for you, it did for me at any rate.


I don't waste time with Asus software installs. It's for reviewers so they can show pretty pictures in the reviews. Typically, after the honeymoon is over, the left hand makes changes to the BIOS that the right hand doesn't know about, so the software doesn't work properly anymore. One then has to wait for a new version of the software after a BIOS upgrade. Then the new software doesn't work with the old BIOS anymore and so on. All hell breaks loose.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Could be memory related especially if using sleep instead of hybrid sleep. Also, the low end of adaptive is like the low end of offset, Vcore may be too low when idle. Try manual to confirm whether adaptive was the culprit. IIRC, there is also a separate Vcore setting for CPU standby (may not be relevant)....Plenty of options and settings to fiddle with.


Worked fine reset at stock.

I have disabled all C Sates except for C1E. It seems to have done the trick. I will try re-enabling each one until I get the bsod again.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Worked fine reset at stock.
> 
> I have disabled all C Sates except for C1E. It seems to have done the trick. I will try re-enabling each one until I get the bsod again.


You're lucky if the BSODs were consistently happening all the time. So this wasn't happening during the stress test period? IIRC, you made several posts in Darkwizzie's thread.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Also, the low end of adaptive is like the low end of offset, Vcore may be too low when idle.


Hello

I thought this was already clarified but guess not. I don't feel like typing the same thing countless times so will just state this is incorrect.


----------



## odin2free

Soooo
im having an issue...

I dont have an ODD other than one that is on another laptop.
I started up the asus ezinstaller and followed the instructions.

Took the usb out put it on my motherboard and booted....

now no driver was installed at all.....
its not silent nor automatic as teh document from asus states....

Win10 is out of the question.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Soooo
> im having an issue...
> 
> I dont have an ODD other than one that is on another laptop.
> I started up the asus ezinstaller and followed the instructions.
> 
> Took the usb out put it on my motherboard and booted....
> 
> now no driver was installed at all.....
> its not silent nor automatic as teh document from asus states....
> 
> Win10 is out of the question.


Hello

I did a Win7 install last night on the M8E following the ASUS instructions and it was straightforward. I followed the step-by-step instructions and used the create ISO option. Once done I copied the contents of the ISO to a properly prepared USB stick and Win7 installed without issue.


----------



## odin2free

ill try to do it buy letting the ezinstaller create and iso instead and make the USB Uefi Bootable instead.....
Its interesting that its this much of PITA for this build....(the case i bought for it will not support the h100igtx lol)

Ill try again and see what is going on


----------



## llantant

So far I have all c states enabled but c8 state disabled, this seems to have solved the issue.

Any idea what c8 does? Never seen it before. I take it that is just an even deeper sleep?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I thought this was already clarified but guess not. I don't feel like typing the same thing countless times so will just state this is incorrect.


You've been wrong before when you thought you were correct. Too lazy to look through all your posts, so .....whatever. You may want to clarify for others though.


----------



## odin2free

llantant :
http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-ult-processors-power-saving-features-lynx-point-lp-chipset-detailed/


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Its the de-lidded element that got me thinking CPU. I'v stressed tested these CPUs at the voltages you mention without issue here.


Raja you where right on both suggestions it was a cpu issue number 1 and 2 it was the delid that was the cause of issue , the chip somehow cracked or I nipped it ? either way new chip in rocking again at moment thanks for the help in resolving my issue with quickness

Ouch 1 6700k down the drain " sound in background of a toilet flushing "
http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...I Hero/20150917_204640-1_zpslqv4kxcx.jpg.html

New 6700k
http://s84.photobucket.com/user/chr...III Hero/20150918_194848_zpsylblwecv.jpg.html


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You've been wrong before when you thought you were correct. Too lazy to look through all your posts, so .....whatever. You may want to clarify for others though.


Hello

What I will clarify for others is to not follow any advice/suggestion from you. 50 posts and you have yet to make a single post that that is accurate or correct.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> llantant :
> http://wccftech.com/intel-haswell-ult-processors-power-saving-features-lynx-point-lp-chipset-detailed/


Thanks dude. C8 must have been causing my issue after being in sleep for an extended period. +rep


----------



## rwarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Which UEFI version are you using?


Sorry. What do you mean by UEFI version (Bios version?)? I am coming from x58 so this UEFI stuff is new to me.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> For whatever reason, the only way I could install was from the DVD.
> So in my case there was a service running that I disabled while doing the install and things went smoother. I later uninstalled AI Suite but that's just my preference as I didn't see any need for any of it.
> 
> You happen to run any Aquacomputer Aquaero's? Evidently the Aquacompter service and AI Suite don't play well together on this platform. But disabling the service while installing AI Suite might work for you, it did for me at any rate.


Yeah, I ended up using the DVD that came with it. I just need the AI Suite to control my fans since I am using the fan headers on the motherboard.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> Sorry. What do you mean by UEFI version (Bios version?)? I am coming from x58 so this UEFI stuff is new to me.
> Yeah, I ended up using the DVD that came with it. I just need the AI Suite to control my fans since I am using the fan headers on the motherboard.


*"I just need the AI Suite to control my fans since I am using the fan headers on the motherboard"*

You don't need AI Suite for that. There should be a Q-Fan Tuning option in the BIOS Monitor menu. Or, you can set the fan profiles to manual and set up your own custom profiles. Try Q-Fan Tuning first.


----------



## odin2free

Its a no go for windows 7

I can not get it to get past the driver screen...

I used teh guide and nothing is working....
I even got a disk drive to use....and not working...

I tried another copy of win7
not working

Tried all USB ports
nothing

I following it all and im now becoming fustrated...
id like to start overclocking...installing everything and getting it ready to be shipped out as a gift...but not happening...

time to spend 120 bucks on win10...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Its a no go for windows 7
> 
> I can not get it to get past the driver screen...
> 
> I used teh guide and nothing is working....
> I even got a disk drive to use....and not working...
> 
> I tried another copy of win7
> not working
> 
> Tried all USB ports
> nothing
> 
> I following it all and im now becoming fustrated...
> id like to start overclocking...installing everything and getting it ready to be shipped out as a gift...but not happening...
> 
> time to spend 120 bucks on win10...


What are you trying to do? Install win 7? I had to plug my dvd drive bac into a sata port and boot from that with no uefi. Upgrade to 10 then reinstall with the uefi/gpt.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Its a no go for windows 7
> 
> I can not get it to get past the driver screen...
> 
> I used teh guide and nothing is working....
> I even got a disk drive to use....and not working...
> 
> I tried another copy of win7
> not working
> 
> Tried all USB ports
> nothing
> 
> I following it all and im now becoming fustrated...
> id like to start overclocking...installing everything and getting it ready to be shipped out as a gift...but not happening...
> 
> time to spend 120 bucks on win10...


odin2free use this Asus utility with your windows 7 cd or iso to make a usb flash drive with usb 3.0 drivers so your keyboard and mouse will function

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/

EZ Installer
Windows® 7 and USB 3.0 driver installation for 100 Series and
Braswell platform


----------



## Trickz0r

Got the ranger back, shop concluded the same thing as me, but all they did is update bios and send it back to me. It came back configured xmp 2400, had random freezes all over again. Memtest at their place was fine, memtest at my place was fine, but still crashes. Went back to auto, as soon as I put it on xmp I get error 55 again.

But.. running @ 2133 for now and it's stable, don't have time to fiddle around with my build yet, in two weeks time I will. Gonna throw away this freaking crucial ballistix sports and buy some proper ram instead







.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Its a no go for windows 7
> 
> I can not get it to get past the driver screen...
> 
> I used teh guide and nothing is working....
> I even got a disk drive to use....and not working...
> 
> I tried another copy of win7
> not working
> 
> Tried all USB ports
> nothing
> 
> I following it all and im now becoming fustrated...
> id like to start overclocking...installing everything and getting it ready to be shipped out as a gift...but not happening...
> 
> time to spend 120 bucks on win10...


*"I even got a disk drive to use....and not working..."
*
You're probably using USB keyboard and mouse. There are no USB drivers available during the install. What to do in that case is explained in the manual for the board in the section "Installing an Operating System". If your board has a PS/2 port then use a PS/2 keyboard to skip this hassle.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Trickz0r*
> 
> Got the ranger back, shop concluded the same thing as me, but all they did is update bios and send it back to me. It came back configured xmp 2400, had random freezes all over again. Memtest at their place was fine, memtest at my place was fine, but still crashes. Went back to auto, as soon as I put it on xmp I get error 55 again.
> 
> But.. running @ 2133 for now and it's stable, don't have time to fiddle around with my build yet, in two weeks time I will. Gonna throw away this freaking crucial ballistix sports and buy some proper ram instead
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


I would try increasing one or all of the following (in the yellow region) before throwing away;

DRAM Voltage
CPU VCCIO Voltage
CPU System Agent Voltage

As a quick test you can increase all of them to one step below where the value turns purple.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're probably using USB keyboard and mouse. There are no USB drivers available during the install. What to do in that case is explained in the manual for the board in the section "Installing an Operating System". If your board has a PS/2 port then use a PS/2 keyboard to skip this hassle.


The uefi has keyboard and mouse simulation for legacy installs. This is enabled by default.


----------



## Trickz0r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I would try increasing one or all of the following (in the yellow region) before throwing away;
> 
> DRAM Voltage
> CPU VCCIO Voltage
> CPU System Agent Voltage
> 
> As a quick test you can increase all of them to one step below where the value turns purple.


Yeah, same as Raja told, gonna try increasing sa/io voltage







. Wasn't getting very bad performance at 2133 though but more is always better. Thanks for your tips







.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The uefi has keyboard and mouse simulation for legacy installs. This is enabled by default.


Don't know what type of install he's doing. I was able to do both UEFI and legacy Windows 7 installs using a PS/2 keyboard without having to install USB drivers.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Don't know what type of install he's doing. I was able to do both UEFI and legacy Windows 7 installs using a PS/2 keyboard without having to install USB drivers.


I mean that he should not have to install USB drivers to have keyboard and mouse working for win 7 install.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I mean that he should not have to install USB drivers to have keyboard and mouse working for win 7 install.


So what's the bit in the manual about using DVD drive and a modified Win7 ISO all about? The Installing an operating system section of the manual begins with;
*
"Based on the chipset specification, the 100 series requires USB 3.0 drivers to be preloaded in order to use USB keyboard/mouse during Windows 7 installation."*


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> So what's the bit in the manual about using DVD drive and a modified Win7 ISO all about? The Installing an operating system section of the manual begins with;
> *
> "Based on the chipset specification, the 100 series requires USB 3.0 drivers to be preloaded in order to use USB keyboard/mouse during Windows 7 installation."*


No idea. All I know is it's in the bios and keyboard and mouse worked fine for me with no USB drivers installed when I installed win 7 to upgrade.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> No idea. All I know is it's in the bios and keyboard and mouse worked fine for me with no USB drivers installed when I installed win 7 to upgrade.


Maybe it's BIOS or board related or just another case of lacking attention to details such as updating documentation when changes to procedures are made.


----------



## odin2free

Install windows 7 64bit ultimate to my samsung evo ssd drive.
That is all i would like to do so i can start enjoying this system.

I dont have to install drivers for keyboard functionality....nor mouse...
plug into usb 2 ports works... my usb i tried now four different ones so i can rule it down to the ISO.
Which is weird..because i went through different copies and they are all doing the same thing...
I put the ISO on the drives just as the guide states etc.....

Idk maybe im missing something in the BIOS......i dont think i have to change anything in bios at all....
i mean its driving me crazy.

Sorry that i am such a failure to you guys but WOW this is ridiculous, im suprised that im not saying screw this and selling it and sticking to my rafael system that im typing on.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> So what's the bit in the manual about using DVD drive and a modified Win7 ISO all about? The Installing an operating system section of the manual begins with;
> *
> "Based on the chipset specification, the 100 series requires USB 3.0 drivers to be preloaded in order to use USB keyboard/mouse during Windows 7 installation."*


This is why there are certain USB ports you use in this case. Most all the ROG boards (at least) still have at two 2.0 ports (the black ones). I always attach my kb/mouse to those just out of habit. The M8H as an example has 4 2.0 ports... two next to the ps2 connector and two more just under the flash back button.

*edit* I worded it weird but only mentioned the ROG boards because I have a hero and a ranger.. no idea what the layout is on the other Asus z170 boards.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> Install windows 7 64bit ultimate to my samsung evo ssd drive.
> That is all i would like to do so i can start enjoying this system.
> 
> I dont have to install drivers for keyboard functionality....nor mouse...
> plug into usb 2 ports works... my usb i tried now four different ones so i can rule it down to the ISO.
> Which is weird..because i went through different copies and they are all doing the same thing...
> I put the ISO on the drives just as the guide states etc.....
> 
> Idk maybe im missing something in the BIOS......i dont think i have to change anything in bios at all....
> i mean its driving me crazy.
> 
> Sorry that i am such a failure to you guys but WOW this is ridiculous, im suprised that im not saying screw this and selling it and sticking to my rafael system that im typing on.


I tried for ages to install from a USB drive. In my new build I've removed my DVD drive. I had to plug my DVD back in to the sata port then boot my windows 7 DVD and install Windows.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> This is why there are certain USB ports you use in this case. Most all the ROG boards (at least) still have at two 2.0 ports (the black ones). I always attach my kb/mouse to those just out of habit. The M8H as an example has 4 2.0 ports... two next to the ps2 connector and two more just under the flash back button.
> 
> *edit* I worded it weird but only mentioned the ROG boards because I have a hero and a ranger.. no idea what the layout is on the other Asus z170 boards.


The Gene has 6 USB 3.0 ports to the rear, no USB 2.0 ports unless one uses an optional expansion slot bracket. I was quoting from the Gene's manual so guess it's correct. Good thing I always use a PS/2 keyboard. But there are 2 USB 2.0 ports at the case front so that would have been a better workaround than what the manual suggests.


----------



## odin2free

so many different combos...
I will get this tonight...Im staying positive...
If i get it i will be sooo happy because i wont remember how i got it to work...
you would think it would be easy but aparently not....

Well here is to try 35 to get windows 7 to recognize the drivers...
slipstreamed em with rt7lite...hopefullly it works...

Bios is at default


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *odin2free*
> 
> so many different combos...
> I will get this tonight...Im staying positive...
> If i get it i will be sooo happy because i wont remember how i got it to work...
> you would think it would be easy but aparently not....
> 
> Well here is to try 35 to get windows 7 to recognize the drivers...
> slipstreamed em with rt7lite...hopefullly it works...
> 
> Bios is at default


Do you have a dvd drive and an official windows dvd available?

If so go into bios, goto boot overide, boot from dvd (not uefi) and install. I dont see how it wont work?!?


----------



## llantant

I personally don't like ai suite either. Don't have anything against it per se. I've just used it a couple of times in the past and was never a fan and yet to go back and try it.

Personal opinion.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I personally don't like ai suite either. Don't have anything against it per se. I've just used it a couple of times in the past and was never a fan and yet to go back and try it.
> 
> Personal opinion.


Personal opinion is fine, but it's functionality is pretty straight forward as a monitoring tool and FanXpert works as intended. In terms of the UI and what you need from it is an entirely different matter. That's a different story from giving the persona of someone who's experienced and saying they've never liked it, along with telling other users to not use it on the basis they believe they are experienced - giving no real reason. There is no need for 'help' like that. ASUS also do not force the software on you for any purpose.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Personal opinion is fine, but it's functionality is pretty straight forward as a monitoring tool and FanXpert works as intended. In terms of the UI and what you need from it is an entirely different matter. That's a different story from giving the persona of someone who's experienced and saying they've never liked it, along with telling other users to not use it on the basis they believe they are experienced - giving no real reason. There is no need for 'help' like that. ASUS also do not force the software on you for any purpose.


I agree.

May give it a try then. Been like 4 years since I have tried it.


----------



## mandrix

Guys....

I don't remember a time when a new platform came out that I saw so much joy sucking nonsense. These days you can't say anything without someone else making a comment about how they don't have time to answer your questions or try to belittle you.

Guess what? You don't have to, so there's no need to act like an ass.

If you don't want to answer questions or be a constructive part of the community, then please refrain from from this holier than thou attitude or just keep quiet and keep your "vast" knowledge to yourselves. Please.

Thank you.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Personal opinion is fine, but it's functionality is pretty straight forward as a monitoring tool and FanXpert works as intended. In terms of the UI and what you need from it is an entirely different matter. That's a different story from giving the persona of someone who's experienced and saying they've never liked it, along with telling other users to not use it on the basis they believe they are experienced - giving no real reason. There is no need for 'help' like that. ASUS also do not force the software on you for any purpose.


I can 100% understand anyone here, who recommends against using Ai Suite. Its ASUS, who should prove the opposite, after being unable to provide reliable software for so many years.
Memory leaks, random failing fan control, incompatiblity and reliablity issues... i had all of them. It still causes logitech gaming software to BSOD W10 immediately... wich still isnt fixed after 2 months, even tough there are lot of involved people...
Software support was always a weak point of asus, and still seems to be, whatever great hardware they are selling.
And because fan control can now be set up great from UEFI also, i also dont see any point in even trying to install AI...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I can 100% understand anyone here, who recommends against using Ai Suite. Its ASUS, who should prove the opposite, after being unable to provide reliable software for so many years.
> Memory leaks, random failing fan control, incompatiblity and reliablity issues... i had all of them. It still causes logitech gaming software to BSOD W10 immediately... wich still isnt fixed after 2 months, even tough there are lot of involved people...
> Software support was always a weak point of asus, and still seems to be, whatever great hardware they are selling.
> And because fan control can now be set up great from UEFI also, i also dont see any point in even trying to install AI...


Are you talking about Logitechs profiler? Because that is working fine on WIN10 for me with the Suite installed.


----------



## dansi

Hi Asus Raja, 0902 bios on M8G still crash on adaptive upon sleep-wake.

I was only surfing facebook and playing html5 games, before leaving the PC to sleep while i go to buy grocery.

It was a test, so i came back and i noticed event viewer have the restart failure.

Just fyi, I did enabled all C-states, down to C8.
Wonder if that make things worse?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Asus Raja, 0902 bios on M8G still crash on adaptive upon sleep-wake.
> 
> I was only surfing facebook and playing html5 games, before leaving the PC to sleep while i go to buy grocery.
> 
> It was a test, so i came back and i noticed event viewer have the restart failure.
> 
> Just fyi, I did enabled all C-states, down to C8.
> Wonder if that make things worse?


Just on last page there is a guy talking about how C8 was causing issues for him, try disabling it.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Just on last page there is a guy talking about how C8 was causing issues for him, try disabling it.


My issue was coming out of sleep. Extended periods of leaving my computer in sleep mode would cause bsod when I came out of it. I disabled c8 and all others are still enabled and the problem went away.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> My issue was coming out of sleep. Extended periods of leaving my computer in sleep mode would cause bsod when I came out of it. I disabled c8 and all others are still enabled and the problem went away.


Are you still using adaptive?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Are you still using adaptive?


Yes.

Everything the same. Just disabled c8 state.


----------



## llantant

I've only ever had asus boards myself. Wouldn't change it. Always had excellent experience with the motherboards and customer service. Had 5 so far! They have yet to give me a reason to change. I'm very much of the mindset that I stick with a company until I get reason not too.

I still won't be turned to ai suite though hehe.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Just on last page there is a guy talking about how C8 was causing issues for him, try disabling it.


I will have a look at this and see what is causing it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> My issue was coming out of sleep. Extended periods of leaving my computer in sleep mode would cause bsod when I came out of it. I disabled c8 and all others are still enabled and the problem went away.


His issue is also sleep-wake related, that's why I suggest your solution.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I will have a look at this and see what is causing it.












I also never got back to you about the VDimm thing (partially because 1 of the 2 guys I asked, never got back to me), turns out the issue is with my DMM, BIOS is working fine.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> His issue is also sleep-wake related, that's why I suggest your solution.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also never got back to you about the VDimm thing (partially because 1 of the 2 guys I asked, never got back to me), turns out the issue is with my DMM, BIOS is working fine.


Okay thanks


----------



## odin2free

Sooo who has the bigger package?

i pmed a user on here and did reply....
I will also put pictures here and possibly a video later today.
if you guys outside of the pm could help...that would be great...of course rep goes where needed

Win7,
Can not install.

Went through all the steps on the windows 7 instal guide for USB 3.0 and tried each method. Asus EZinstaller. Nothing.
Borrowed a friends DVD drive sata to do it....

Used retail disk through dvd sata. Nothing

Tried Slipstreaming the drivers. Tested on my laptop to make sure they worked. and tehy did but not on the asus.

Tried Different USB ports. Nothing

Kinda bummed that now get to spend more money on a new OS...with the hope that its going to work.

Oh and my bios is updated to latest...
along with everything at default settings.
i have not changed anything
No hand off changes for USB
no legacy uefi changes
nothing at all

So i am now going to go grocerry shoping and get my car washed.
With the hope that i can get some help.
Awaiting for reply via PM but thought instead lets get more minds going to help this guy out.

Its not my first ASUS board...but its my first mobo where this kind of this is happening..
(used to have a crosshair form4 and it was very nice)


----------



## Mack42

Nothing new on the Impact VIII yet? Feels like forever since August 5th. I hope it comes with Plasma Copper color scheme as Maximus Extreme.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Nothing new on the Impact VIII yet? Feels like forever since August 5th. I hope it comes with Plasma Copper color scheme as Maximus Extreme.


Next month for Impact. The delay is due to a launch event that will be held.


----------



## mcg75

*Reminder.

Please keep discussion on topic as we have people asking for help.

No more personal comments toward other users here or you will be removed from the thread.*


----------



## Scorpion49

Can anyone tell me if there is a way to set a fan speed to stay at a certain percent? Like most BIOS will have a manual option where you can set it at 50% and forget it, right now my radiator fans hooked up to the CPU header go crazy with the smallest activity on the system and its getting annoying. All I see is a way to set the manual parameters but not a fixed percentage.


----------



## BrokenPC

PWM or voltage? My PMM fans can be set to a percentage by setting a flat fan curve
You need to do the calibration first so the board knows what the min/max rpm of the fan is.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> PWM or voltage? My PMM fans can be set to a percentage by setting a flat fan curve
> You need to do the calibration first so the board knows what the min/max rpm of the fan is.


Voltage fans, the fan cal does nothing for me because I have three on a splitter, it has no idea what to do with it. All I want is to set it to 50-60% fixed without having to resort to a 7V adapter.


----------



## mandrix

So I solved one major problem. My psu from a well respected manufacturer, which was sent to me to replace another faulty one, has itself quit. It had been dribbling along simulating other problems as well as rebooting under heavy gpu loads, but finally failed to boot all together... so now it's all packed up and shipping off for RMA this morning.
Since the problem seemed to accelerate since I bought the M8 Hero I was concerned, but I'm very happy to finally lay the problem off to the psu instead, and the Hero is working just fine.

So glad to finally get that problem solved!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I solved one major problem. My psu from a well respected manufacturer, which was sent to me to replace another faulty one, has itself quit. It had been dribbling along simulating other problems as well as rebooting under heavy gpu loads, but finally failed to boot all together... so now it's all packed up and shipping off for RMA this morning.
> Since the problem seemed to accelerate since I bought the M8 Hero I was concerned, but I'm very happy to finally lay the problem off to the psu instead, and the Hero is working just fine.
> 
> So glad to finally get that problem solved!


That's lucky in some ways because PSUs can kill attached components when there are faults. In this case, it sounds like everything escaped it. When in doubt, always get things checked out. Praz dealt with a user case with one PSU where the 3.3V rail had 2V of AC riding on it. That PSU killed three boards before the user realised the PSU was to blame. He was using a DMM to confirm the rails were okay, so carried on plugging it into boards without knowing. The fault needed an oscilloscope to be seen.

There are also rail shutdown specs that need to be observed - if the rail shutdown sequence is outside tolerance, it can cause failure of downstream power circuitry. While your issue was fortunately not severe, thought I'd add this info so that anyone that when there is reasonable suspicion on a PSU, it should be sent to the vendor for test.

-Raja


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That's lucky in some ways because PSUs can kill attached components when there are faults. In this case, it sounds like everything escaped it. When in doubt, always get things checked out. Praz dealt with a user case with one PSU where the 3.3V rail had 2V of AC riding on it. That PSU killed three boards before the user realised the PSU was to blame. He was using a DMM to confirm the rails were okay, so carried on plugging it into boards without knowing. The fault needed an oscilloscope to be seen.
> 
> There are also rail shutdown specs that need to be observed - if the rail shutdown sequence is outside tolerance, it can cause failure of downstream power circuitry. While your issue was fortunately not severe, thought I'd add this info so that anyone that when there is reasonable suspicion on a PSU, it should be sent to the vendor for test.
> 
> -Raja


Good info.
What troubled me was that the psu itself was a brand new replacement for another faulty one, from a very well respected maker, and I let that influence my thinking too much I'm afraid. I let it go on far too long stubbornly thinking that surely there must be something else at play.
But sometimes bad is just bad.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Voltage fans, the fan cal does nothing for me because I have three on a splitter, it has no idea what to do with it. All I want is to set it to 50-60% fixed without having to resort to a 7V adapter.


Confirm whether the splitter is connecting all the fan leads together. If it is, then that's the problem. You need to identify the tach leads and make disconnections so that only one tach lead is connected to the header. Once you do that, Q-Fan will only see one RPM signal and do its thing properly.

Unfortunately, the tach lead can be any color these days (used to be only yellow for 3 pin fans), come back if all tach leads are indeed being connected together and you aren't able to figure out which is the tach lead.


----------



## nezff

interested in the asus z170a board for my next build. One question, Is it possibly to turn the yellowish led tracer off on the motherboard that runs from the audio? thanks.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Yes


----------



## nezff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Yes


Are you answering me? If so, I assume you turn it off in the bios?


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Confirm whether the splitter is connecting all the fan leads together. If it is, then that's the problem. You need to identify the tach leads and make disconnections so that only one tach lead is connected to the header. Once you do that, Q-Fan will only see one RPM signal and do its thing properly.
> 
> Unfortunately, the tach lead can be any color these days (used to be only yellow for 3 pin fans), come back if all tach leads are indeed being connected together and you aren't able to figure out which is the tach lead.


Why do I need to go to the hassle of removing the tach leads from my expensive sleeved fan splitter when other boards with arguably inferior fan control are able to do exactly what I want? Anyway, I just used a 5V molex adapter.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> Why do I need to go to the hassle of removing the tach leads from my expensive sleeved fan splitter when other boards with arguably inferior fan control are able to do exactly what I want? Anyway, I just used a 5V molex adapter.


Hello

There are no motherboards that can accurately control a group of fans if multiple RPM signals are fed to the fan header. The cost of a splitter is of no consequence. A proper design is the key to proper functionality.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There are no motherboards that can accurately control a group of fans if multiple RPM signals are fed to the fan header. The cost of a splitter is of no consequence. A proper design is the key to proper functionality.


This board controls them just fine, but that isn't what I want. Q-fan forces me into a range from 60% to 100%, I cannot adjust any more than that and it will not allow the low/med/high setting to be the same to force a continuous speed. I want a specific voltage to be maintained and not altered for any reason.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This board controls them just fine, but that isn't what I want. Q-fan forces me into a range from 60% to 100%, I cannot adjust any more than that and it will not allow the low/med/high setting to be the same to force a continuous speed. I want a specific voltage to be maintained and not altered for any reason.


There is a graphical Q-Fan set up option at the top of the BIOS screens for my MB. Did you try that? Do we know which board you have?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Scorpion49*
> 
> This board controls them just fine, but that isn't what I want. Q-fan forces me into a range from 60% to 100%, I cannot adjust any more than that and it will not allow the low/med/high setting to be the same to force a continuous speed. I want a specific voltage to be maintained and not altered for any reason.


1) Q-Fan calibration is required to open up the fan setting range below 60%
2) The calibration routine logs the tach signals - when a splitter is used that sends multiple tach signals that are overlapped, it can cause the calibration routine to fail.
3) A single fan can be connected to the fan header and then the calibration routine run. The splitter should be connected afterwards. Ideally yes, the tach signal for only one fan should be connected to the board as there is slight variance between the speed of each fan at a given voltage.

That is all there is to it. You can do the above or use the 5V rail as you are doing now.


----------



## rflor

I have a Maximus VIII Gene board, updated to the 902 BIOS, where I'm trying to install Windows 10 Pro on a Samsung SM951.

I'm booting off a Win10 DVD connected to a USB port, and first time through the install, I got the dreaded "This drive does not support booting" message.

This surprised me as most have said Win10 installs are fairly smooth

In reading various threads, I noticed many recommend to not have any other SATA drives connected (I have a Seagate Hybrid connected to SATA3). Does this really make a major difference? I haven't had a chance to try that yet, as I had to leave for a business trip.

When I went into the BIOS Secure Erase function, it showed the SM951's status as "Frozen". What's the definition of this, and could this have something to do with it?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I have a Maximus VIII Gene board, updated to the 902 BIOS, where I'm trying to install Windows 10 Pro on a Samsung SM951.
> 
> I'm booting off a Win10 DVD connected to a USB port, and first time through the install, I got the dreaded "This drive does not support booting" message.
> 
> This surprised me as most have said Win10 installs are fairly smooth
> 
> In reading various threads, I noticed many recommend to not have any other SATA drives connected (I have a Seagate Hybrid connected to SATA3). Does this really make a major difference? I haven't had a chance to try that yet, as I had to leave for a business trip.
> 
> When I went into the BIOS Secure Erase function, it showed the SM951's status as "Frozen". What's the definition of this, and could this have something to do with it?


The drives will always show as frozen but the system will reboot and 'unfreeze' should you want to secure erase.

What I done to install win 10 on my SM951.

Unplugged everything except the nvme drive (I do this all the time with any os install)

Booted from the Win10 usb I made using Rufus (Win usb media creation tool at the time didnt work for usb, would only let me make an iso, I believe its since been fixed)

**edit Make sure the isois created for UEFI Boot and make sure that boot device is selected in the BIOS.

At Windows install screen. Open command prompt, Shift F10
Type Diskpart
List Disk
Select Disk # (mostlikely 0)
Clean
Convert GPT
Exit
Close the Command Prompt window.
Click the "Next" button.
Click the "Install now" button.
Put in your product key and click the "Next" button. (If your doing a free upgrade then skip this step)
Accept the terms and click the "Next" button.
Choose "Custom: Install Windows only (advanced)."
Click "New" and then click the "Apply" button. Four partitions should appear. Click the bottom partition.
Click the "OK" button and then click the "Next" button.
From then on follow the on screen instructions till you get to the desktop.
Note: If you can't boot after the install you need to make sure the boot is set to "Windows Boot Manager" in the UEFI. Also, important info.

(The above thanks to Sean, ala http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds)

**edit

You could create a bootable USB drive using this http://windows.microsoft.com/en-gb/windows-10/media-creation-tool-install (Not sure by Windows 10 DVD you mean an optical drive connected via usb)


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I have a Maximus VIII Gene board, updated to the 902 BIOS, where I'm trying to install Windows 10 Pro on a Samsung SM951.
> 
> I'm booting off a Win10 DVD connected to a USB port, and first time through the install, I got the dreaded "This drive does not support booting" message.
> 
> This surprised me as most have said Win10 installs are fairly smooth
> 
> In reading various threads, I noticed many recommend to not have any other SATA drives connected (I have a Seagate Hybrid connected to SATA3). Does this really make a major difference? I haven't had a chance to try that yet, as I had to leave for a business trip.
> 
> When I went into the BIOS Secure Erase function, it showed the SM951's status as "Frozen". What's the definition of this, and could this have something to do with it?


This link may help;

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2328-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-8-a.html

Also, bear in mind that there are 6 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 3.1 ports at the Gene's rear, no USB 2.0 ports there. See the "Installing an OS" section in the manual.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> This link may help;
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/2328-uefi-unified-extensible-firmware-interface-install-windows-8-a.html
> 
> Also, bear in mind that there are 6 USB 3.0 and 2 USB 3.1 ports at the Gene's rear, no USB 2.0 ports there. See the "Installing an OS" section in the manual.


Windows 10 will install with usb 3.0 port.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Windows 10 will install with usb 3.0 port.


That addresses USB keyboard/mouse issues. What about properly recognizing the drive in the first place if it's connected to a USB 3.0 port?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> That addresses USB keyboard/mouse issues. What about properly recognizing the drive in the first place if it's connected to a USB 3.0 port?


What?

It recognises the Drive. Installs from the drive. Recognises the mouse and keyboard. All from USB 3.0 with the windows 10 install.

Windows 10 has built in support for 3.0.

Windows 7 does not. Hence the need for the additional drivers for windows 7 install.


----------



## llantant

Good thread for anyone with windows 10.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1516449/official-the-windows-10-club


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What?
> 
> It recognises the Drive. Installs from the drive. Recognises the mouse and keyboard. All from USB 3.0 with the windows 10 install.
> 
> Windows 10 has built in support for 3.0.
> 
> Windows 7 does not. Hence the need for the additional drivers for windows 7 install.


*
"It recognises the Drive."*

So why is he getting that error if the BIOS is properly recognizing the drive?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *
> "It recognises the Drive."*
> 
> So why is he getting that error if the BIOS is properly recognizing the drive?


I take it that its something to do with him Booting from a DVD drive plugged in via usb or something?

Forgot to mention to make sure the media is created for UEFI Boot and that drive is selected in BIOS.

I also wasnt referring the above to his issue, but Windows 10 install in general.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> I have a Maximus VIII Gene board, updated to the 902 BIOS, where I'm trying to install Windows 10 Pro on a Samsung SM951.
> 
> I'm booting off a Win10 DVD connected to a USB port, and first time through the install, I got the dreaded "This drive does not support booting" message.
> 
> This surprised me as most have said Win10 installs are fairly smooth
> 
> In reading various threads, I noticed many recommend to not have any other SATA drives connected (I have a Seagate Hybrid connected to SATA3). Does this really make a major difference? I haven't had a chance to try that yet, as I had to leave for a business trip.
> 
> When I went into the BIOS Secure Erase function, it showed the SM951's status as "Frozen". What's the definition of this, and could this have something to do with it?


I have an SM951 (mine is AHCI, not sure if yours is NVME or not) and I've done Windows 10 Pro. You're going to need to format the drive to GPT first, and make sure the board is set to boot UEFI only (NO legacy). Disconnect everything else, other drives can and will throw a wrench into this if they're MBR formatted. You need either a GPT formatted UEFI bootable USB stick or a UEFI bootable DVD drive, personally I did it with a USB stick because I didn't have physical media. Go into the BIOS and find the boot override, select UEFI version of whatever you're using to do the install.

The SM951 has no bootloader, if you try to do legacy hybrid or anything legacy related with it you are not going to be able to get it to install properly.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Does asus have a windows 7 install mode to help make the usb drivers work during a disk install of windows 7? Is there any option


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Does asus have a windows 7 install mode to help make the usb drivers work during a disk install of windows 7? Is there any option


Which board is this?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Any of the Z170 when installing windows 7 from disk they have to have legacy mode. So the usb would work


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Any of the Z170 when installing windows 7 from disk they have to have legacy mode. So the usb would work


Legacy USB support is enabled by default in the BIOS. All USB ports will work fine after installing Windows 7 and installing the USB drivers. However, if you're using USB keyboard/mouse then make sure they are in USB 2.0 ports during the installation.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Ok thanks wanted to make sure thanks for your time do you have any pics of the bios where it is


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Ok thanks wanted to make sure thanks for your time do you have any pics of the bios where it is


Suggest you go here;

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Intel_Platform_Products

Check the Z170 box, choose any board you fancy, click the support option then the manual & document tab. Download the manual which has all the BIOS screens and options. You can check prices by going to Newegg, MicroCenter, Amazon etc. using the board name. Asus makes the best MBs IMO, just be wary of the bundled software.


----------



## rflor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *
> "It recognises the Drive."*
> 
> So why is he getting that error if the BIOS is properly recognizing the drive?


The BIOS is recognizing my USB DVD drive and showing it as a "UEFI" bootable DVD (which I assume is a good thing, right?). It's the SM951 I'm having problems with.

I can get into the Windows 10 installation all the way to the point where I can select the SM951. It's at that point where the installer complains it's not a bootable drive.

Based on the earlier post, it looks like I need to format the drive as GPT first via the Win10 installer command line, which will get me working correctly. FYI, for those who asked, it is an AHCI drive...

Once I get back from this business trip on Friday, I'll give things another try and let everyone know how it goes. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> The BIOS is recognizing my USB DVD drive and showing it as a "UEFI" bootable DVD (which I assume is a good thing, right?). It's the SM951 I'm having problems with.
> 
> I can get into the Windows 10 installation all the way to the point where I can select the SM951. It's at that point where the installer complains it's not a bootable drive.
> 
> Based on the earlier post, it looks like I need to format the drive as GPT first via the Win10 installer command line, which will get me working correctly. FYI, for those who asked, it is an AHCI drive...
> 
> Once I get back from this business trip on Friday, I'll give things another try and let everyone know how it goes. Thanks for all the advice.


Look forward to hearing from you









I take it will be the same with the AHCI version compared with my NVME version.

There is also another post here.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1551060/official-samsung-sm951-owners-club/530#post_24435637


----------



## rwarr

so this is some what weird and i am not sure what or how i did this but currently i have the core voltage set as adaptive. i believe when it's on adaptive, it clocks down or lowers the voltage if the cpu is in idle and such. for some reason, the clock is always 100% and even on idle it's 100%. the voltage stays the same on idle too. i even reset the cmos, defaulted my bios settings to optimized and it doesn't clock down if it's idle.

im curious if it's the motherboard (i have an asus hero motherboard) or something to do with windows or a certain program that is causing it?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> so this is some what weird and i am not sure what or how i did this but currently i have the core voltage set as adaptive. i believe when it's on adaptive, it clocks down or lowers the voltage if the cpu is in idle and such. for some reason, the clock is always 100% and even on idle it's 100%. the voltage stays the same on idle too. i even reset the cmos, defaulted my bios settings to optimized and it doesn't clock down if it's idle.
> 
> im curious if it's the motherboard (i have an asus hero motherboard) or something to do with windows or a certain program that is causing it?


Make sure Windows Power Plan is set to balanced.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rwarr*
> 
> so this is some what weird and i am not sure what or how i did this but currently i have the core voltage set as adaptive. i believe when it's on adaptive, it clocks down or lowers the voltage if the cpu is in idle and such. for some reason, the clock is always 100% and even on idle it's 100%. the voltage stays the same on idle too. i even reset the cmos, defaulted my bios settings to optimized and it doesn't clock down if it's idle.
> 
> im curious if it's the motherboard (i have an asus hero motherboard) or something to do with windows or a certain program that is causing it?


The above post ^ or you can do what I do and set high performance but change the CPU setting in power options in windows to throttle back down to 5%. (I set my HDD not to power down etc).

Also enable C sates and eist.


----------



## phillyman36

@Raja the 0901 bios for the Z 170 Deluxe when I updated was a beta bios. It is no longer marked a beta bios on the website. Are there any differences in the 0901 beta I download vs what is there now?


----------



## rwarr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Make sure Windows Power Plan is set to balanced.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The above post ^ or you can do what I do and set high performance but change the CPU setting in power options in windows to throttle back down to 5%. (I set my HDD not to power down etc).
> 
> Also enable C sates and eist.


derp. Thanks! I was wondering why,


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> @Raja the 0901 bios for the Z 170 Deluxe when I updated was a beta bios. It is no longer marked a beta bios on the website. Are there any differences in the 0901 beta I download vs what is there now?


No, it's bit for bit the same as the ol' beta!


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, everytime i try to update bios from the uefi bios using EZ Flash 3 Utility, i select the new bios file from the usb drive, and it keeps saying selected file is not a proper bios! any ideals ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, everytime i try to update bios from the uefi bios using EZ Flash 3 Utility, i select the new bios file from the usb drive, and it keeps saying selected file is not a proper bios! any ideals ?


Hello

Try a different properly FAT32 formatted USB stick.


----------



## Daytraders

Yeh i used 3 drives to get to this one, works fine on hero viii board, now im updating ranger viii board, i checked to make sure it was fat32 and put only the file MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER-ASUS-0801.CAP on drive, it sees file in bios for me to click on, i also tried renaming to M8R.CAP also but no joy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Yeh i used 3 drives to get to this one, works fine on hero viii board, now im updating ranger viii board, i checked to make sure it was fat32 and put only the file MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER-ASUS-0801.CAP on drive, it sees file in bios for me to click on, i also tried renaming to M8R.CAP also but no joy.


Hello

With the file renamed M8R.CAP and placed on the root directory of a FAT32 formatted USB stick use USB BIOS Flashback. The correct USB port and procedure can be found in the included user manual.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> With the file renamed M8R.CAP and placed on the root directory of a FAT32 formatted USB stick use USB BIOS Flashback. The correct USB port and procedure can be found in the included user manual.


I am worried of using the flashback option, as on the hero board, i had issues where i could not post after using flashback, if i use ez flash 3 in bios, i think i still have to rename bios file to M8R.CAP dont i ?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I am worried of using the flashback option, as on the hero board, i had issues where i could not post after using flashback, if i use ez flash 3 in bios, i think i still have to rename bios file to M8R.CAP dont i ?


Hello

EZ Flash does not require renaming the file. USB BIOS Flashback is the safest method of flashing the UEFI.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> EZ Flash does not require renaming the file. USB BIOS Flashback is the safest method of flashing the UEFI.


If i use flashback, do i have to clear cmos first, or just set all bios settings to optimized defaults ? thx


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> If i use flashback, do i have to clear cmos first, or just set all bios settings to optimized defaults ? thx


Hello

Should make no difference when using USB BIOS Flashback as the system is not powered on in a bootable state. But it is wise to always load default settings before flashing the UEFI.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Praz, Does the usb work correctly in the Maximus VIII line of boards when installing windows 7 or is there something i need to do to make them work or some work around.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Should make no difference when using USB BIOS Flashback as the system is not powered on in a bootable state. But it is wise to always load default settings before flashing the UEFI.


Ok cheers.


----------



## Silent Scone

8GB 3866 Mhz, XMP 4.5Ghz 1.37v on IGPU - all other voltages in auto.


----------



## Menthol

Playing around with some new memory modules on my Hero this evening, got 2 kits of 8GB DDR4 4000MHZ Trident Z, I really like the heatspreaders, much better quality than any previous GSkill RAM that I've had. ran AIDA memory benchmark, not sure it means anything
2 modules runs at 4000mhz with the XMP profile 4 modules with the same settings runs at 3866







I haven't had time to really get into this, kind of waiting for an M8E and a better CPU but I need to play around with frequency verses timings, 2 vs 4 modules to see what works best

3600mhz seems like a good daily speed

I ran the CPU at 4600MHZ for all tests and VCCSA at 1.25 volts, VCCIO at 1.2 volts for all speeds, I did up my Vcore some for these tests, I haven't had time to see if it even needed it


----------



## phillyman36

Just wondering for those with a z170 deluxe and windows 10 is anyone having any issues? All of a sudden my av suite(Kaspersky) crashes and cant do a full scan and i just tried to update my video card driver and it freezes and reboots. I am not overclocked(just xmp for memory)


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Just wondering for those with a z170 deluxe and windows 10 is anyone having any issues? All of a sudden my av suite(Kaspersky) crashes and cant do a full scan and i just tried to update my video card driver and it freezes and reboots. I am not overclocked(just xmp for memory)


Nope. Either revert your ram to stock or run hci memtest for stability to rule out ram issue.


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Nope. Either revert your ram to stock or run hci memtest for stability to rule out ram issue.


I disabled Xmp and reboot. The video driver driver update worked. Will do a memory test when i get home from work. thanks


----------



## smonkie

I got an Asus Z170-A and I have read in the Skylake thread that "Power Phase Control" set to "optimized" gets you an overall cooler vrm in the motherboard. Sadly, I couldn't prove it, because my temps running Prime are exactly the same with "optimized" or "auto".

Is there anything else I should take into account?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I got an Asus Z170-A and I have read in the Skylake thread that "Power Phase Control" set to "optimized" gets you an overall cooler vrm in the motherboard. Sadly, I couldn't prove it, because my temps running Prime are exactly the same with "optimized" or "auto".
> 
> Is there anything else I should take into account?


Phase control can be left in auto, if worried about VRM temperature, use active cooling with a fan in place. These aspects of the board have a very high tolerance, anything under 70c is acceptable


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I got an Asus Z170-A and I have read in the Skylake thread that "Power Phase Control" set to "optimized" gets you an overall cooler vrm in the motherboard. Sadly, I couldn't prove it, because my temps running Prime are exactly the same with "optimized" or "auto".
> 
> Is there anything else I should take into account?


Under full load the number of active phases will be the same, which should tell you why the load vrm temps match.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Under full load the number of active phases will be the same, which should tell you why the load vrm temps match.


Ah so optimised just scales down when idle?

What do you recommend on 24/7 4.7ghz clock? Extreme or optimised? I've always gone with extreme on my older asus boards for anything over 4.6.

Also would 1.4v dram have any ill effects over long term as opposed to 1.35?

Thanks!


----------



## DVLux

So, the manual for my Asus Z170M-PLUS says there is a VCCIO control in the BIOS....but there isn't one upon further inspection. Was this removed after the manual was printed, is it hidden, or was it just not there to begin with?


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Thanks. Yes I'm in North America. The problem seems to have resolved itself (?), not entirely sure how, so I'm gonna leave it alone for now.
> 
> I'm having another issue with the way that the drivers treat separate input devices. In the supplied Asus version of the Realtek HD Audio manager, I enter the options (gear icon in the top right), and select _Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams_. In both the SupremeFX/ASUS Realtek HD Audio Manager and the Windows 10 Sound/Playback Devices windows, this shows my speakers (rear input) and my headphones (front panel headphone input, _HD Audio 2nd output_) as two separate devices, as it should.
> 
> The problem arises when I actually try to play any audio through my headphones (front input) using the "separated" audio channel going to that device. There is no sound at all. If I use the sound test feature on either the Windows playback devices window or inside of the SupremeFX/ASUS Realtek HD Audio Manager window, there is no sound at all. The volume indicator goes up and down, but I don't hear anything.
> 
> Here's where things get a little wonky--I still have audio coming through the headphones, it just isn't being separated. It's still being treated as the same output as my speakers, as if the audio isn't separated to a different input device at all, and adjusting the "speaker" volume inside of Windows or the SupremeFX panel adjusts the sound of the headphones, when it should be the _HD Audio 2nd output_ that adjusts the volume of the headphones.
> 
> It seems like despite selecting the option to separate the two devices and playback two separate audio streams, it still plays only one (speakers in my case), so the option seems to be completely non-functional from my standpoint. What I'm trying to accomplish, which is something I've done with every other Realtek equipped motherboard, is to simply have separate volume control options for my headphones and my speakers, and in the future use the stereo mix to split my audio streams in OBS while streaming on Twitch.
> 
> tl;dr two audio stream/individual audio stream option per input device seems to be completely broken with the latest drivers.
> 
> edit: Okay, here's where things get even weirder. If I mute my HD Audio 2nd Output, despite the volume adjustment actually not working and the audio stream not being properly sent to the headphones, it mutes the headphones. If I disable the HD Audio 2nd output, it.. does nothing. What?


Quoting myself again here since no one seems to have answered.

Can anyone actually get the front headphone input to function properly with a separate volume control like _all other motherboards with realtek chipsets_ on Windows 7? I'd like to know if this problem is limited to Windows 10 and could possibly be fixed with a driver update.

At the moment the second input volume control is completely non-functional and because of this, the stereo mix is also non-functional. The audio chipset is basically half-broken. Will this be fixed, will I have to revert to Windows 7 to get the audio to work the way it's supposed to, or will I have to buy a new motherboard or possibly a separate audio card?

This motherboard has been out for long enough that the audio chipset on the board should have _functioning Windows 10 drivers_ and for $220 I'm really quite disappointed that it does not.

At the moment I would suggest anyone who actually wants to be able to control their front and rear input volume separately avoid any ASUS Z170 motherboards with Realtek chipsets/SupremeFX and look towards a different manufacturer as this is simply not possible right now.


----------



## cbprod

hello i have a z170-deluxe motherboard. i updated to the latest bios 0901. i wanted to go back to 0801. i keep getting a message selected file is not a proper bios


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> hello i have a z170-deluxe motherboard. i updated to the latest bios 0901. i wanted to go back to 0801. i keep getting a message selected file is not a proper bios


Im getting same error but on the ranger viii board.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> My issue was coming out of sleep. Extended periods of leaving my computer in sleep mode would cause bsod when I came out of it. I disabled c8 and all others are still enabled and the problem went away.


Hi there and hi Asus Raja,

I disabled report to C8, and tested for the week. I still gets tons of event viewer error with kernel power failure. ie bsod/reboot after wake from sleep.

So the 0901 bios still dont fix Skylake voltage adaptive bug.

Bad! As i found adaptive was the best thing about Haswell overclocking.

The removal of FIVR may caused Intel transition problems and will only be fix by Karby lake.


----------



## LocutusH

Anyone knows, what if i want to use my single VGA in the second PCIE slot on the m8g?

The manual isnt clear about this (just like about many issues it seems







), sometimes it states, that there are x16 / x16 slots, and x8+x8 when both occupied, but some pages later it says, that the second slot is just x8 at all, and if single vga is used, only the first is recommended.

I am just asking because it would be nice to use my 980 in the lower slot, because the m.2 slot position is very unfortunate. Modern m.2 ssd-s gets VERY hot under the graphics card there...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyone knows, what if i want to use my single VGA in the second PCIE slot on the m8g?
> 
> The manual isnt clear about this (just like about many issues it seems
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), sometimes it states, that there are x16 / x16 slots, and x8+x8 when both occupied, but some pages later it says, that the second slot is just x8 at all, and if single vga is used, only the first is recommended.
> 
> I am just asking because it would be nice to use my 980 in the lower slot, because the m.2 slot position is very unfortunate. Modern m.2 ssd-s gets VERY hot under the graphics card there...


Hello

There should be no confusion regarding this. The second PCIe x16 slot is capable of x8 electrically max. x16 is not a viable option.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, 16x infers the length but as per the manual and by physically looking at the pin-out, the slot is only capable of 8x speed


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There should be no confusion regarding this. The second PCIe x16 slot is capable of x8 electrically max. x16 is not a viable option.


Thanks for the info.

Maybe the main product page should be also corrected then, together with multiple pages of the manual.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Thanks for the info.
> 
> Maybe the main product page should be also corrected then, together with multiple pages of the manual.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

No correction is needed. As @Silent Scone wrote above the description refers to the physical capability of the slot not the electrical function.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> No correction is needed. As @Silent Scone wrote above the description refers to the physical capability of the slot not the electrical function.


Anyways, it is still confusing.
All product PR material suggests it has 2 x16 slots, without saying anything about x8 wiring on the second, and you only realise the second one is a crippled one, when you get to page 33 in the manual...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Anyways, it is still confusing.
> All product PR material suggests it has 2 x16 slots, without saying anything about x8 wiring on the second, and you only realise the second one is a crippled one, when you get to page 33 in the manual...


Hello

Unless specifically stated otherwise PCIe slot descriptions for all products have always referred to the physical capability of the slot not the electrical characteristics.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ah so optimised just scales down when idle?
> 
> What do you recommend on 24/7 4.7ghz clock? Extreme or optimised? I've always gone with extreme on my older asus boards for anything over 4.6.
> 
> Also would 1.4v dram have any ill effects over long term as opposed to 1.35?
> 
> Thanks!


1) I usually advise users to leave these settings alone - let the auto rules control them.

2) The platform has not be available for long term so one cannot make a long term statement. You can always use common sense. At the point where you need to increase voltage by a large step for a small gain, fall back to the lower voltage point.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) I usually advise users to leave these settings alone - let the auto rules control them.
> 
> 2) The platform has not be available for long term so one cannot make a long term statement. You can always use common sense. At the point where you need to increase voltage by a large step for a small gain, fall back to the lower voltage point.


Brilliant. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> hello i have a z170-deluxe motherboard. i updated to the latest bios 0901. i wanted to go back to 0801. i keep getting a message selected file is not a proper bios


You sorted your problem out yet ? if you do let me know the fix, cheers


----------



## Z0eff

Just a heads-up for anybody else with a Pro Gaming board, ASUS released BIOS 802 which presumably has this fix related to the FCLK.


----------



## Z0eff

Just flashed, the System Agent Clock (as HWiNFO64 calls it) went from 800MHz to 1000MHz so I guess it worked.

Where in the BIOS is this adjustable? I can't find it nor can I remember how others got to it.


----------



## Daytraders

I read on another forum a little while back, when a guy tried fclk 1000 and his benchmarks actually went down, so he put it back on 800, anyone else tested the correct 1000 setting on benchmarks ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just flashed, the System Agent Clock (as HWiNFO64 calls it) went from 800MHz to 1000MHz so I guess it worked.
> 
> Where in the BIOS is this adjustable? I can't find it nor can I remember how others got to it.


Tweaker's Paradise.


----------



## addyskylake

I updated my Z170-A to 0901 (seeing that it's out of beta and promised better ddr4 compatibility), but now whenever i run any test (Realbench, Prime95) system would either bluescreen or freeze within 10 minutes. However if i exit AI suite III the test can run successfully for many hours. Is it a known issue that 0901 BIOS can't work with AI Suite? And I've heard i can't go back to 0801?


----------



## Z0eff

Ugh. Just had a complete freeze and needed to reset. After failing to post a few times I turned off all overclocks in the BIOS and windows started loading just fine. After some testing it looks like my memory's XMP settings are no longer stable. Even though it was stable after reapplying all my overclocks after flashing to 802. At 3000MHz or higher it refuses to POST, 2933MHz works just fine. Currently running it at 2800MHz just to be on the safe side.

Why would it work just fine for a whole day and then suddenly lock up, and not work at this frequency anymore?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Tweaker's Paradise.


I've looked everywhere, nowhere in the BIOS is anything called Tweaker's Paradise. Is this only on the maximus boards?


----------



## Menthol

Tweakers Paradise is on the Extreme Tweakers page if you have an ROG board, or it is on the Hero, if you have a non ROG board I don't know


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addyskylake*
> 
> I updated my Z170-A to 0901 (seeing that it's out of beta and promised better ddr4 compatibility), but now whenever i run any test (Realbench, Prime95) system would either bluescreen or freeze within 10 minutes. However if i exit AI suite III the test can run successfully for many hours. Is it a known issue that 0901 BIOS can't work with AI Suite? And I've heard i can't go back to 0801?


A known issue with Asus software and BIOS updates.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *addyskylake*
> 
> I updated my Z170-A to 0901 (seeing that it's out of beta and promised better ddr4 compatibility), but now whenever i run any test (Realbench, Prime95) system would either bluescreen or freeze within 10 minutes. However if i exit AI suite III the test can run successfully for many hours. Is it a known issue that 0901 BIOS can't work with AI Suite? And I've heard i can't go back to 0801?


Sounds like system instability. No issues with AI Suite and 0901 here on the Deluxe even when running Prime.


----------



## Z0eff

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Tweakers Paradise is on the Extreme Tweakers page if you have an ROG board, or it is on the Hero, if you have a non ROG board I don't know


Not there. I guess it's one of the features you miss out on if you go for the Pro Gaming. Doesn't look like I'm missing much though, none of those features look interesting for somebody like me that only overclocks for additional gaming performance.

I'm not sure if ASUS calls this a ROG board or not, there isn't any ROG branding anywhere however there is a ROG_EXT header.


----------



## Daytraders

I got corsair 3000mhz ram, but i run at the default 2133mhz, in all games i have seen benchmarks on, the faster ram settings, dont even add 1fps to a 150fps game even, faster memory must help on other things i guess.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Z0eff*
> 
> Just a heads-up for anybody else with a Pro Gaming board, ASUS released BIOS 802 which presumably has this fix related to the FCLK.


Finally!


----------



## DVLux

Another fun fact about the Z170M-Plus... If I OC the CPU, no matter which way, it refuses to recognize my Intel 750 PCI-E card in the fourth slot. I can OC the Memory, but if I even touch the CPU...









This is on BIOS revision 0408


----------



## rflor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Look forward to hearing from you
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I take it will be the same with the AHCI version compared with my NVME version.
> 
> There is also another post here.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1551060/official-samsung-sm951-owners-club/530#post_24435637


That worked! Thanks again for all your help on this. After following the GPT steps, the Win10 install went as expected. Well...except that the base Win10 install can't handle the new z170 boards at all and I needed to download all base drivers onto a USB to get the Ethernet adapter and everything else up and running post install.

Next step will be to reconnect my SSHD and begin installing applications


----------



## m4x89

Hi guys,
what kind of TPM chip/module will work in the new Z170 header?

The old ASUS 3.19FW is a no-go due to a different pinout.


----------



## Excession

A new Z170-Deluxe BIOS (1003) was put up for download today. Does it have any changes besides TPM support?


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> A new Z170-Deluxe BIOS (1003) was put up for download today. Does it have any changes besides TPM support?


Yes, and it is a RAR file.. weird.


----------



## BrokenPC

Just flashed it. Seems fine. XMP worked for me Corsair 3K 16GB 4x4 modules. I didn't notice anything new in it but then, I didn't compare every field


----------



## mrkk

Bios 1003 for Z170-A on Asus website available as well now.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rflor*
> 
> That worked! Thanks again for all your help on this. After following the GPT steps, the Win10 install went as expected. Well...except that the base Win10 install can't handle the new z170 boards at all and I needed to download all base drivers onto a USB to get the Ethernet adapter and everything else up and running post install.
> 
> Next step will be to reconnect my SSHD and begin installing applications


Glad it worked out for you









When I re install Windows I always make sure to have all my drivers on a usb ready. Additionally I keep my computer disconnected because one thing with Windows 10 is it will try to install devices for you especially GPU. I like drivers installed on my terms. (I know you can turn it off in Windows, I forgot at the time though).


----------



## lysyn

Bios 1003 (Deluxe) shows wrong CPU voltage. Bios 1,345v adaptative - CPU-z with 1.488v? Bios 901 shows correctly.
Ive loaded it several times and it is the same.

PS.
Bios 1003 (Deluxe) shows wrong CPU voltage. Bios 1,290v adaptative - CPU-z with 1.488v?


----------



## lysyn

Can anyone check?


----------



## Silent Scone

Check with AIDA or AI Suite. I won't be on this build till next week.


----------



## lysyn

Last AIDA 64 (25.09) shows the same (1.488v).
According to me this is the correct tension because the processor more heats.

Sorry for my english (google translator)


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Yes, and it is a RAR file.. weird.


All bios files are zipped, and have to be unzipped.


----------



## smonkie

I have updated to v1003 (Asus Z170-A) and I'm having the same issue as lysyn. Adaptive voltage set in BIOS to 1.295, but HWInfo and CPUZ show a max voltage of 1.444V in Windows. Please fix this asap.









I have to get down all the way down to 1.02! in BIOS in order to get 1.36V in Windows. Voltage measurement is seriously messed up with this BIOS update.

Even worse: I can't get the vcore to get lower than 1.32, as low voltage I set in BIOS. Adaptive is just not working properly.


----------



## lysyn

AIDA or AI Suite show 1.488v (bios 1.345v). Please improving the BIOS (1003)


----------



## smonkie

*DO NOT update to 1003 version*.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Anyone measured with a dmm after updating to 1003?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> *DO NOT update to 1003 version*.


No disrespect but do not offer advice on what not and what to do on a BIOS when you have no grasp on the issue, please


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Anyone measured with a dmm after updating to 1003?


It has to be a problem in the way the motherboard manages the voltage for real, because no matter how low you set the voltage in BIOS (I have set 0.9V), even the BIOS will show a minimum of 1.248. You can't get any lower than that.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No disrespect but do not offer advice on what not and what to do on a BIOS when you have no grasp on the issue, please


Well, maybe two users reporting the exact same issue (and a big one if you ask me) should tell you that my advise is anything but helpful for others.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Well, maybe two users reporting the exact same issue (and a big one if you ask me) should tell you that my advise is anything but helpful for others.


Have you tried setting a manual Load line?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried setting a manual Load line?


I have returned to previous version. I see no point in trying to fix something which actually works well with another version.

But thanks for the help. No worries.


----------



## phillyman36

Can anyone with z170 Deluxe(or any z170 mobo) do me a favor. If you are running Windows 10 (64) can you look at your Event Viewer/Custom View/Administrative Events and tell me if you have a lot of errors.


----------



## lysyn

@Raja - Do you have a newer beta bios to Deluxe? Without these errors?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Can anyone with z170 Deluxe(or any z170 mobo) do me a favor. If you are running Windows 10 (64) can you look at your Event Viewer/Custom View/Administrative Events and tell me if you havea lot of errors.


No. what kind of errors


----------



## phillyman36

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No. what kind of errors


Here is a link to my microsoft thread with some of the errors

http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware/windows-10-event-log-nothing-but-errors/4f84678e-bb71-4800-bbb5-b0f6ad0dbbd7?msgId=aac88c02-0d58-4b78-8dda-0e183b469286&rtAction=1443266853870

Mind you i did a refresh yesterday where the files and drives are wiped clean. I have like 150 errors since yesterday(14 hours) I am booting UEFI. just want to make sure its not a hardware problem as i am not skilled enough to determine that myself


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Here is a link to my microsoft thread with some of the errors
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware/windows-10-event-log-nothing-but-errors/4f84678e-bb71-4800-bbb5-b0f6ad0dbbd7?msgId=aac88c02-0d58-4b78-8dda-0e183b469286&rtAction=1443266853870
> 
> Mind you i did a refresh yesterday where the files and drives are wiped clean. I have like 150 errors since yesterday(14 hours) I am booting UEFI. just want to make sure its not a hardware problem as i am not skilled enough to determine that myself


You mean like this?



Seems like general Windows 10 errors to me? Win 10 issue?

I have errors for the last 7 days even though this is a full format and reinstall I done last night?

Never looked in here before.

Now you got me all paranoid!!


----------



## BaldE4gl3

Guys help,

I installed bios 1003 on asus Z170-a and I also got the high voltage issue. I believe the voltage is very high indeed its not misreported. I had my adaptive voltage set at 1.315 like in previous bios and it gave me 1.47 in Windows in prime. The chip instantly reached 100C and I shut it down 2 seconds later.

I reverted to bios 901 (the previous version). Something is seriously wrong.. I almost burned my chip. *** with Asus?

Is it possible I did any damage? I am kinda scared.. Everything seems ok.. Is it possible to damage the chip with 1.47 voltage for a couple of seconds? It also reached 100C (and throttled) before I stopped it 2-3 seconds later.


----------



## phillyman36

Here is what mines looks like 149 of them


----------



## llantant

Hopefully its a Windows issue then. One error that repeats alot on mine is my Realtek audio driver... I downloaded from station drivers. ill try revert back to the old one now.


----------



## lysyn

Someone is testing BIOSes? I can be a tester BIOSes Z170-DELUXE.


----------



## phillyman36

Talking to other people it seems to be issues with Kaspersky and Windows 10. Someone else has a lot of errors in their log so it maybe the nature of the beast as far as the log is concerned.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> *DO NOT update to 1003 version*.


Firmware terrorism?


----------



## Keller1234

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!*
> 
> Add your voice to the threads below if you're serious about using adaptive mode with Asus Z170 boards;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1875212
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74685-OC-Adaptive-Voltage-Mode-and-Win-10-Sleep-Problems!


Hey guys, been off grid for a while so couldn't report. Do you still have this issue?

I updated to the latest 0901 BIOS a while ago, and still get this issue.

On top of that I also get "display driver stopped responding" error when I wake from sleep. Which makes me think the whole board has voltage regulation problems (e.g. probably slow to apply necessary voltages at start). In this case the CPU and PCIE voltages are not being initialized properly.

I recently installed a new Corsair RMi PSU (top end model), so it cannot be an issue with the power.

For now I just use OFFSET mode and have my C-states enabled. I never get voltage above 1.26.

ASUS keep blaming Intel's microcode. Intel will certainly not do anything about this. But the inconsistent nature of this issue with other people and boards makes it seem like an mobo problem.

Tbh Im happy to use OFFSET mode for now if it weren't for those display driver crashes.

Frankly I dont know what to do, RMA'ing the mobo would be an option, but is such a hassle to reseat the CPU and reinstall windows!!!


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Hey guys, been off grid for a while so couldn't report. Do you still have this issue?
> 
> I updated to the latest 0901 BIOS a while ago, and still get this issue.
> 
> On top of that I also get "display driver stopped responding" error when I wake from sleep. Which makes me think the whole board has voltage regulation problems (e.g. probably slow to apply necessary voltages at start). In this case the CPU and PCIE voltages are not being initialized properly.
> 
> I recently installed a new Corsair RMi PSU (top end model), so it cannot be an issue with the power.
> 
> For now I just use OFFSET mode and have my C-states enabled. I never get voltage above 1.26.
> 
> ASUS keep blaming Intel's microcode. Intel will certainly not do anything about this. But the inconsistent nature of this issue with other people and boards makes it seem like an mobo problem.
> 
> Tbh Im happy to use OFFSET mode for now if it weren't for those display driver crashes.
> 
> Frankly I dont know what to do, RMA'ing the mobo would be an option, but is such a hassle to reseat the CPU and reinstall windows!!!


You could rma the board, i rma'ed 2 hero viii boards, but then obviously had to buy 2 new copys of windows, cost me a fortune, so got the ranger viii at the moment, going ok, but board wont let me update the bios what ever i do, even after explaining to some indian guy on microsoft support that was not my fault i had to change boards, he would not have it, and just told me to buy new window 10 keys.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> You could rma the board, i rma'ed 2 hero viii boards, but then obviously had to buy 2 new copys of windows, cost me a fortune, so got the ranger viii at the moment, going ok, but board wont let me update the bios what ever i do, even after explaining to some indian guy on microsoft support that was not my fault i had to change boards, he would not have it, and just told me to buy new window 10 keys.


You can reinstall Windows 7 then activate Windows 10 again if you had to change mobos. Thats what I done.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> You can reinstall Windows 7 then activate Windows 10 again if you had to change mobos. Thats what I done.


You sure, i only had oem copy and once i done free upgrade to 10 it deactivates your win 7 key i thought, i mean when you chouse the option not to go back to 7, and regardless of that, after 30 days i thought windows automatically deletes old win 7 install, and key gets updated to 10 for good, is this wrong then ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> You sure, i only had oem copy and once i done free upgrade to 10 it deactivates your win 7 key i thought, i mean when you chouse the option not to go back to 7, and regardless of that, after 30 days i thought windows automatically deletes old win 7 install, and key gets updated to 10 for good, is this wrong then ?


I have an oem version too.

My old p8z68 was on windows 10 upgraded from win 7.

I put the DVD in and installed Windows 7 on my skylake build, had to do the automated phone call to activate, once activated upgraded then activated Win 10 again no issues.

Then clean installed. Done it on 2 systems no problem.

**edited, im tired and made no sense


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Here is a link to my microsoft thread with some of the errors
> 
> http://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware/windows-10-event-log-nothing-but-errors/4f84678e-bb71-4800-bbb5-b0f6ad0dbbd7?msgId=aac88c02-0d58-4b78-8dda-0e183b469286&rtAction=1443266853870
> 
> Mind you i did a refresh yesterday where the files and drives are wiped clean. I have like 150 errors since yesterday(14 hours) I am booting UEFI. just want to make sure its not a hardware problem as i am not skilled enough to determine that myself


https://social.technet.microsoft.com/Forums/windows/en-US/d74859fb-f1c1-434f-b084-fd26da581c6e/session-readyboot-stopped-due-to-the-following-error-0xc0000188?forum=w7itprogeneral

I found this.

Have also changed mine to 128mb as per post. Will see if error goes away.

I honestly think these errors are just general windows stuff. Sadly very little things in life are error free!!









I had this error

The maximum file size for session "ReadyBoot" has been reached. As a result, events might be lost (not logged) to file "C:\Windows\Prefetch\ReadyBoot\ReadyBoot.etl". The maximum files size is currently set to 20971520 bytes.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> You could rma the board, i rma'ed 2 hero viii boards, but then obviously had to buy 2 new copys of windows, cost me a fortune, so got the ranger viii at the moment, going ok, but board wont let me update the bios what ever i do, even after explaining to some indian guy on microsoft support that was not my fault i had to change boards, he would not have it, and just told me to buy new window 10 keys.


What's the activation "grace" period for Windows 10? If it's 30 days like previous Windows' then why are you activating it while stress testing and the like? I'm yet to activate Windows 7 and only have 9 days left out of 30 for my sandbox crash-n-burn install. Will probably reinstall it for another 30 days.


----------



## llantant

Any idea what SVLoadSense is and why does it run at startup? It has something to do with the Realtek drivers Installed.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Any idea what SVLoadSense is and why does it run at startup? It has something to do with the Realtek drivers Installed.


Check the task scheduler library.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> What's the activation "grace" period for Windows 10? If it's 30 days like previous Windows' then why are you activating it while stress testing and the like? I'm yet to activate Windows 7 and only have 9 days left out of 30 for my sandbox crash-n-burn install. Will probably reinstall it for another 30 days.


Well when you upgrade free from windows 10 you have no choice, it activates straight away, but yes i should have just stayed on windows 7 until i know board is stable.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well when you upgrade free from windows 10 you have no choice, it activates straight away, but yes i should have just stayed on windows 7 until i know board is stable.


You should have called back when the guy told you to buy new keys. Speaking to a different person sometimes makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You should have called back when the guy told you to buy new keys. Speaking to a different person sometimes makes all the difference in the world.


I did infact speak to 2 people, but after hours on phone with no joy and explaining myself i was going mad, why use these indian guys, they cant understand a thing i am saying, and were asking me to repeat myself non stop, why aint there any usa/uk people to speak to ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I did infact speak to 2 people, but after hours on phone with no joy and explaining myself i was going mad, why use these indian guys, they cant understand a thing i am saying, and were asking me to repeat myself non stop, why aint there any usa/uk people to speak to ?


Its cheaper to have the call centres in India.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Regarding Windows 10 activation, I haven't activated yet and it is just over a month now.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Its cheaper to have the call centres in India.


Your correct i know, but it aint as thou Microsoft is short of money, to have to save on out of country call centres is it ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Your correct i know, but it aint as thou Microsoft is short of money, to have to save on out of country call centres is it ?


Greed is one of humanity's seven deadly sins.


----------



## mrkk

Offset Voltage -0.150 is working with 1003 on my Z170-A for me according to AI Suite. Auto iGPU frequency runs with 1150 Mhz now instead 1100 Mhz on my i7-6700k.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SmokeySiFy*
> 
> Regarding Windows 10 activation, I haven't activated yet and it is just over a month now.


Well if you upgrade free from win 7 or 8 in activates straight away, if it aint activated you have a problem.


----------



## SmokeySiFy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well if you upgrade free from win 7 or 8 in activates straight away, if it aint activated you have a problem.


Yeah, my problem is I upgraded as a clean install since it failed to upgrade from 7 after I installed my new hardware. I had an oem version of 7.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ibtar*
> 
> Quoting myself again here since no one seems to have answered.
> 
> Can anyone actually get the front headphone input to function properly with a separate volume control like _all other motherboards with realtek chipsets_ on Windows 7? I'd like to know if this problem is limited to Windows 10 and could possibly be fixed with a driver update.
> 
> At the moment the second input volume control is completely non-functional and because of this, the stereo mix is also non-functional. The audio chipset is basically half-broken. Will this be fixed, will I have to revert to Windows 7 to get the audio to work the way it's supposed to, or will I have to buy a new motherboard or possibly a separate audio card?
> 
> This motherboard has been out for long enough that the audio chipset on the board should have _functioning Windows 10 drivers_ and for $220 I'm really quite disappointed that it does not.
> 
> At the moment I would suggest anyone who actually wants to be able to control their front and rear input volume separately avoid any ASUS Z170 motherboards with Realtek chipsets/SupremeFX and look towards a different manufacturer as this is simply not possible right now.


So again, can anyone on Windows 7 tell me if they're able to control their front and rear input volume controls separately when they select the "Make internal and external output devices playback two different audio streams simultaneously" option?

Or can Raja[email protected] maybe give me some kind of information on when/if this problem will be fixed? The audio chipset half-functional, or the drivers are half-functional, and the stereo mix is broken, what's going on? Every other motherboard I've owned with a Realtek chipset has performed this function just fine, why is something from the ROG line the exception here? I'm getting kind annoyed because my only options is to either return the motherboard for being non-functional, which probably isn't an option anymore, buy a motherboard from a different manufacturer who actually has a working audio chipset/drivers, or buy a sound card.

Either way I'm looking at having to spend money elsewhere to actually get my audio working properly. I brought this issue up two weeks ago and there hasn't been an answer from the ASUS rep, seriously, what's going on? Will there ever be a driver update or will this be broken forever? Why even have a stereo mix option or the option to split audio streams it doesn't ******* work?

I'm gonna post this issue on the ROG forums too to see if it'll hopefully be resolved, but the lack of response and driver updates kinda makes me feel like it just won't get fixed, well, ever.


----------



## BrokenPC

1003, Wake from sleep no longer works and shutdown / booting is a three try affair. Going to try 801. 503 did not do this lol.


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not wrong. Because something you did just happened to work does not make it a supported method. There is a reason why the manual states "Insert the USB flash disk that contains the latest BIOS files to the USB port". Familiarization with the included user manual of any component being used is always helpful.


It has been fixed for Bios 1003, it did work again without USB Stick. Manual is not up to date obviously. USB Stick is no longer required for Z170....there was a bug in 0901 I guess.


----------



## Deders

Hi, my on board Wi-fi no longer works

Computer switched off by itself, no mention of error or blue screen code.
Switched back on, no wifi, Device manages says device could not be initialised
Switch off and on again didn't work.
Uninstall Wifi driver locked up PC
Disabled wifi in bios, then uninstall driver worked.
Re-enable Wifi in bios, windows locks at boot, no disk activity, caps lock key doesn't light up when pressed.
restart doesn't help things.
Can only boot into windows with Wifi disabled in bios.

Can anyone suggest a way to troubleshoot this?

Edit: Have fixed it, Took the battery out and unplugged it for 20 mins, working fine now.


----------



## jleslie246

Any news on the Extreme yet?


----------



## quipers

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Any news on the Extreme yet?


I logged in to ask the same question.
I saw a retailer in New Zealand saying that they expect inventory by the end of this coming week.

Any word on when Maximus VIII Extreme will be available in the US?


----------



## donald24

On the Z170-A the adaptive offset mode is acting totally crazy now. No matter what you set (+)-mode, 0.030V, or leave that on auto and only set additional max turbo to 1.28Vc., it always ends in setting *~1.450Vc* on the turbo, like former posters already found out.

Besides that the word "additional" max turbo is not really the right word, the english meaning of the word "additional" tells it's adding its value on top of something. Everything you put there with less than 0.250 autocorrects to 0.250, which would make no sense if put that on top of say 1.250Vc moreso when you have another offset(+) set, it would be way to high.
So I think, the better term should be "absolute max turbo vcore", which defines this value as maximum Vc limit. But anyway, like I said, it doesn't work. And this misleading naming convention does not make it better.

If I remember correctly on the 0901 and before, it was behaving like this: Additional "offset" value was added, and additional max turbo was an "absolute" figure. It's both broken now more than before.

So, please stop adding features in the UEFI, and start to first make this basic features work as supposed!

In other forums the mainboards of competing products at least don't have this problem... I am waiting now for a fix for at least four weeks, it's getting a real farce. I am getting Asus mainboards now for over 20 years, this time you don't shine.


----------



## llantant

Im having an issue where my computer is waking from sleep for no reason. I wasnt getting this before. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## FL00D

Hi All,

Is anyone here with 1.2v DDR4 modules experiencing issues with memory handling? There must be something wrong with the way the z170 Deluxe handles 1.2v modules. To start with, every time I update the BIOS I get code 41 and boot loop and I have to clear the CMOS to be able to POST. Also, in order to be able to set XMP (2666MHz CL 15 so nothing funky) I first manually have to overvolt VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.1375v, 1.1375v and 1.25 respectively. Once my comp POST'ed at these settings I can then bump back VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.0000v, 1.025v and 1.2v respectively and everything runs just fine.

Sometimes just loading a previously working OC profile can result in code 41 and then I have to go through the pain of first overvolting VCCIO, SA and DRAM, wait for the comp to POST and then can set everything back to previously working values. I have no idea why it's like this. I thought memory issues would be ironed out in the next BIOS update... Am currently on 1003.

Thanks


----------



## Daytraders

Can someone check this for me please....

I have been having problems updating my bios"selected file is not a proper bios!", so i been checking a few things, is this normal, on the ranger viii driver page for bios, all 3 bios files are different sizes, but when i download them and unzip them, they all appear to be the exact same size, is this correct ? strange thou that they are different sizes before you download them, here is photo 

if you have a different board than the ranger, can someone download different bios files for your motherboard, and see if they all are same size once extracted ? cheers


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Can someone check this for me please....
> 
> I have been having problems updating my bios"selected file is not a proper bios!", so i been checking a few things, is this normal, on the ranger viii driver page for bios, all 3 bios files are different sizes, but when i download them and unzip them, they all appear to be the exact same size, is this correct ? strange thou that they are different sizes before you download them, here is photo
> 
> if you have a different board than the ranger, can someone download different bios files for your motherboard, and see if they all are same size once extracted ? cheers


A friend of mine had this issue. I made him reformat his USB stick, re download the bios from Asus and place the Folder (including the .cap file) on his stick again and it worked.

No idea if thats any help.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> A friend of mine had this issue. I made him reformat his USB stick, re download the bios from Asus and place the Folder (including the .cap file) on his stick again and it worked.
> 
> No idea if thats any help.


Thx for reply, yeh i have tried 3 different usb sticks all formated to fat32, renamed etc etc, still got the problem, i just think its very strange that all bios files are same size when on the website there all different sizes, i thought just the .CAP file has to be in the root directory of the usb stick ? not in a folder to work.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Compressed file size may be slightly different depending on the changes to the file. Decompressed file size will always be the same.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, yeh i have tried 3 different usb sticks all formated to fat32, renamed etc etc, still got the problem, i just think its very strange that all bios files are same size when on the website there all different sizes, i thought just the .CAP file has to be in the root directory of the usb stick ? not in a folder to work.


I didnt think it mattered.

Try it and let me know.


----------



## dansi

Hi all,

I like to share my findings regarding M8G (ROG) treatment of adaptive vcore and c-states

I'm on latest 0901, it was supposed to fix the crash upon wake from sleep.

Well, I noticed it still is happening. Now the recommendation is to disable C8.

I did that and it was still crashing from wake.

So i set the c-package limit to auto, and i am no longer crashing.

But i noted the difference between C8 and C7s limit is, based on HWInfo readings:

On C8, the idle vcore can go as low as 0.096v. That is near Haswell 0v.

On C7s, the idle vcore becomes 'normal', which is around 0.832v for my chip. This is like Sandy & Ivy idle vcore.

I guess Skylake without the FIVR, cannot change vcore as fast as Haswell. The 0v idle vcore is the left over feature from Asus Haswell bios. I am suspecting the fix will be removing it totally.

Here is a screenshot to show what i meant, after 5 mins in desktop from cold boot..


----------



## DVLux

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone here with 1.2v DDR4 modules experiencing issues with memory handling? There must be something wrong with the way the z170 Deluxe handles 1.2v modules. To start with, every time I update the BIOS I get code 41 and boot loop and I have to clear the CMOS to be able to POST. Also, in order to be able to set XMP (2666MHz CL 15 so nothing funky) I first manually have to overvolt VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.1375v, 1.1375v and 1.25 respectively. Once my comp POST'ed at these settings I can then bump back VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.0000v, 1.025v and 1.2v respectively and everything runs just fine.
> 
> Sometimes just loading a previously working OC profile can result in code 41 and then I have to go through the pain of first overvolting VCCIO, SA and DRAM, wait for the comp to POST and then can set everything back to previously working values. I have no idea why it's like this. I thought memory issues would be ironed out in the next BIOS update... Am currently on 1003.
> 
> Thanks


My Z170M-Plus works kinda like that when I OC the RAM past a certain point, except I just get a boot loop instead of an error code. Also, loading a previously stable RAM profile will sometimes cause the same boot loop. So, no, I don't think they worked all the bugs out with RAM yet...


----------



## FL00D

Cheers DVLux, much appreciated. The annoying bit is that in my case 2666Mhz is what my modules are rated to run at. I appreciate that anything above 2133Mhz constitues OC'ing but 2666Mhz should really not be a problem at all. In fact, my modules can do 3000Mhz @ 1.2v - system boots, HyperPi 32M, real-time passes OK. The only issue with OC'ing to 3000Mhz is that POST takes a lot longer so I presume at that clock-speed my modules need more voltage but am afraid of giving more than 1.2v as we have no clue what the max safe dram voltage is for 1.2v rated modules.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Cheers DVLux, much appreciated. The annoying bit is that in my case 2666Mhz is what my modules are rated to run at. I appreciate that anything above 2133Mhz constitues OC'ing but 2666Mhz should really not be a problem at all. In fact, my modules can do 3000Mhz @ 1.2v - system boots, HyperPi 32M, real-time passes OK. The only issue with OC'ing to 3000Mhz is that POST takes a lot longer so I presume at that clock-speed my modules need more voltage but am afraid of giving more than 1.2v as we have no clue what the max safe dram voltage is for 1.2v rated modules.


Hello

To iron out the memory issues I would suggest tuning using a proper memory stability test. Either HCI or SAT.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I didnt think it mattered.
> 
> Try it and let me know.


Hi mate, just tried same error, i am thinking maybe my pc is taking something out of the zipped bios file, i turned off my anti virus and windows defender thou before downloading file just in case, thx for ideal thou, will wait and see if anyone will download a few of there boards bios files to see if they are in fact all the same size when extracted, cheers


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Cheers DVLux, much appreciated. The annoying bit is that in my case 2666Mhz is what my modules are rated to run at. I appreciate that anything above 2133Mhz constitues OC'ing but 2666Mhz should really not be a problem at all. In fact, my modules can do 3000Mhz @ 1.2v - system boots, HyperPi 32M, real-time passes OK. The only issue with OC'ing to 3000Mhz is that POST takes a lot longer so I presume at that clock-speed my modules need more voltage but am afraid of giving more than 1.2v as we have no clue what the max safe dram voltage is for 1.2v rated modules.


I have some 2666 rated Corsair sticks that also have an XMP setting for 2800, and it automagically sets the voltage for 1.35. So I would think 1.35v, at least in this case, is safe.
At any rate that's what I'm running mine at for 3000.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Hi mate, just tried same error, i am thinking maybe my pc is taking something out of the zipped bios file, i turned off my anti virus and windows defender thou before downloading file just in case, thx for ideal thou, will wait and see if anyone will download a few of there boards bios files to see if they are in fact all the same size when extracted, cheers


Mine are all 16,386 KB extracted for the Hero.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Mine are all 16,386 KB extracted for the Hero.


Thankyou for checking for me mate, its much appreciated, so the problem for me cant be that then, cheers


----------



## Tmplt

I've got the ASUS Z170-A and I'm trying to get video to two monitors from the iGPU while there is a dedicated card on the first PCI-E slot. As I understand it I'll have to choose IGFX in the BIOS as the primary video out, which I've done. I have also set the iGPU multi monitor setting (I forgot the precise name) to enabled.

Only having one monitor plugged in via HDMI works like expected, but when I try one monitor in the DVI port, half my screen gets static noise and is unable to output any valid video. Having both the DVI and HDMI plugged in results in two black monitors: no output at all.

Does anyone else have this issue? I'm using BIOS v.0901. and the 6600k @ stock speeds.

While the GPU output works when selected as primary, I'm not going to use it. It's going to be used in a Qemu/KVM setup so I need the iGPU for the host.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Hi mate, just tried same error, i am thinking maybe my pc is taking something out of the zipped bios file, i turned off my anti virus and windows defender thou before downloading file just in case, thx for ideal thou, will wait and see if anyone will download a few of there boards bios files to see if they are in fact all the same size when extracted, cheers


Could try different USB port?

Also he copied the zip file itself to the stick.

Other than that I'm not sure what he done differently to get it to work.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Could try different USB port?
> 
> Also he copied the zip file itself to the stick.
> 
> Other than that I'm not sure what he done differently to get it to work.


Tried all usb 2 ports, and usb 3 even thou you should not use them, but when he copied the zip file to the stick, i take it he then obviously unzipped it


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Tried all usb 2 ports, and usb 3 even thou you should not use them, but when he copied the zip file to the stick, i take it he then obviously unzipped it


I think he copied a zipped file and unzipped file to the stick.

Not that it would matter. Just trying to say exactly what he done. Must have been a fluke it worked.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I think he copied a zipped file and unzipped file to the stick.
> 
> Not that it would matter. Just trying to say exactly what he done. Must have been a fluke it worked.


Yeh i reckon, but when messing with bios i want to be sure, as corrupted bios can kill a board.


----------



## cbprod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thankyou for checking for me mate, its much appreciated, so the problem for me cant be that then, cheers


i have the exact same problem with the z170-deluxe. the files are exactly the same size as yours too. i could flash to the new bios but cant flash back. formatted the usb in fat32 tried different ports too.


----------



## BrokenPC

So looks like the most stable BIOS is 5xx or 8xx? I went from 5 to 10 and its flakey all of a sudden. Bootloops twice sometimes and wake from sleep sometimes gpu driver bombs or wifi doesn't start.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> i have the exact same problem with the z170-deluxe. the files are exactly the same size as yours too. i could flash to the new bios but cant flash back. formatted the usb in fat32 tried different ports too.


Hello

Flashing back to a previous UEFI version should be done via USB BIOS Flashback.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> So looks like the most stable BIOS is 5xx or 8xx? I went from 5 to 10 and its flakey all of a sudden. Bootloops twice sometimes and wake from sleep sometimes gpu driver bombs or wifi doesn't start.


Absolutely no issues here on 0901 at 4.6/4.3 3866Mhz RAM. I have yet to update to 1003 but will be doing so tomorrow.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> i have the exact same problem with the z170-deluxe. the files are exactly the same size as yours too. i could flash to the new bios but cant flash back. formatted the usb in fat32 tried different ports too.


So your getting "the selected file is not a proper bios!" error also then ?


----------



## das54321

Well crap. I decided to flash my z170 a bios from 0504 to 0901. I downloaded the bios file from the asus page and used the ai suite to install it. After the setup which appeared to have worked, i am now stuck in an infinite reboot loop with no image on my monitors and the ram mem ok led lighting up. Pressing the mem ok button reboots the system but still no image. I dont think there is any kind of backup bios on there is there?


----------



## FL00D

Das: Got the same after updating from 0901 to 1003. Try the following: power down, clear CMOS then power up. Your PC should reboot once more and should then POST fine.

Hope this helps.


----------



## das54321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Das: Got the same after updating from 0901 to 1003. Try the following: power down, clear CMOS then power up. Your PC should reboot once more and should then POST fine.
> 
> Hope this helps.


Thanks for the reply, do you know how i can clear the cmos? My old mb had a button for that but this one doesnt seem to have one...
Thanks again...


----------



## Daytraders

You would think after like 20 years, motherboard manufactures would have a fail safe way of updating the bios by now ?


----------



## Tmplt

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> You would think after like 20 years, motherboard manufactures would have a fail safe way of updating the bios by now ?


There are motherboards that supports multiple BIOSs and failover. I'm unsure if any Z170s from ASUS supports this.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> There are motherboards that supports multiple BIOSs and failover. I'm unsure if any Z170s from ASUS supports this.


Good to know, but would be good if all motherboards support this, as i reckon alot of boards get rma'ed for bricked bios updates, must cost them alot, much better to add duel bios backups or failover's like you say.


----------



## das54321

Ok guys, turns out it was the ez xmp switch.
On makes it work, off makes it crash. Im runnung 3000 ram that was set up in bios by loading the xmp profile, so i dont get it but at least something works. Thanks again guys, i appreciate it.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *das54321*
> 
> Ok guys, turns out it was the ez xmp switch.
> On makes it work, off makes it crash. Im runnung 3000 ram that was set up in bios by loading the xmp profile, so i dont get it but at least something works. Thanks again guys, i appreciate it.


So you're saying that when XMP is on in the BIOS you should also flick the little XMP switch on the mobo? This would explain why I get boot-loops every time I turn XMP on... Will try after the next BIOS update.

As for protection against bricked BIOS updates, not sure about other ASUS z170 boards but the Deluxe does have a "flash back" button that can be used to update the BIOS without actually entering the existing BIOS or OS. Guess its main purpose is to provide a way of flashing back a previous, working BIOS without having to enter the BIOS at all. Not sure how it would work in the middle of a boot-loop though....


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> You would think after like 20 years, motherboard manufactures would have a fail safe way of updating the bios by now ?


I wouldn't even install AI Suite, much less use it to flash the BIOS. Flashing the BIOS from within Windows was never a good idea IMO. The USB BIOS flashback method appears to have the most potential in terms of fail safe. The system is off, but powered, during the flashback.


----------



## Tmplt

On the topic of updating the BIOS, has anyone managed to update it over the net? I tried to configure it but I can't really say I understood the options presented to me. I presumed it would automatically work with the ethernet connection. Or do I have to specify what server to update from?


----------



## das54321

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> So you're saying that when XMP is on in the BIOS you should also flick the little XMP switch on the mobo? This would explain why I get boot-loops every time I turn XMP on... Will try after the next BIOS update.
> 
> As for protection against bricked BIOS updates, not sure about other ASUS z170 boards but the Deluxe does have a "flash back" button that can be used to update the BIOS without actually entering the existing BIOS or OS. Guess its main purpose is to provide a way of flashing back a previous, working BIOS without having to enter the BIOS at all. Not sure how it would work in the middle of a boot-loop though....


when i was on 0504 (i think) i set up xmp in the bios without flicking any switches on the physical board.
i thought the switch would set up the xmp without me having to do anything myself in the BIOS, but with 0901 appearently i now need both. which seems weird to me since when i switch it off, it should just go to running on default 2133 instead of crashing, but i cannot pretend to understand what is going on.

my board, the z170a, is i guess the lowest end z170 board asus has, it only has a jumper you can set to clear the bios ram or something like that. my old p67 board had a clear cmos button, that the higher end z170 board also have i guess.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I wouldn't even install AI Suite, much less use it to flash the BIOS. Flashing the BIOS from within Windows was never a good idea IMO. The USB BIOS flashback method appears to have the most potential in terms of fail safe. The system is off, but powered, during the flashback.


yeah, thats a lesson to be learned i guess... i always used the suite to set my fan speeds from windows, and thought i might try out some of the other features too. bad idea.


----------



## Daytraders

Did not know there was a xmp switch even on the motherboard itself ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> So you're saying that when XMP is on in the BIOS you should also flick the little XMP switch on the mobo? This would explain why I get boot-loops every time I turn XMP on... Will try after the next BIOS update.
> 
> As for protection against bricked BIOS updates, not sure about other ASUS z170 boards but the Deluxe does have a "flash back" button that can be used to update the BIOS without actually entering the existing BIOS or OS. Guess its main purpose is to provide a way of flashing back a previous, working BIOS without having to enter the BIOS at all. Not sure how it would work in the middle of a boot-loop though....


Think flashback can be used for updating to a newer bios as well, but im afraid of using it, as each time i used it before on my 2 previous hero viii boards, both game me error 55 shortly after, and could not even post to bios.


----------



## Praz

Hello

USB BIOS Flashback is not only the safest method of updating but takes work from the user for any type of failure. Most common issue is not letting the update complete. Either primary or the secondary after a reboot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> USB BIOS Flashback is not only the safest method of updating but takes work from the user for any type of failure. Most common issue is not letting the update complete. Either primary or the secondary after a reboot.


You beat me to it. Very difficult to keep the thread on track when certain types keep posting unfounded criticism along with invalid info


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> USB BIOS Flashback is not only the safest method of updating but takes work from the user for any type of failure. Most common issue is not letting the update complete. Either primary or the secondary after a reboot.


Truth is I don't even know when the update has completed as my PC goes into a boot-loop shortly after the "do not turn off your computer...." message appears. Happened to me after updating to 0901 and 1003.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Truth is I don't even know when the update has completed as my PC goes into a boot-loop shortly after the "do not turn off your computer...." message appears. Happened to me after updating to 0901 and 1003.


Hello

Based on your previous posts most likely a memory issue.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Absolutely no issues here on 0901 at 4.6/4.3 3866Mhz RAM. I have yet to update to 1003 but will be doing so tomorrow.


Thanks man, I am back on 901! and what do you know, Sleep works.

Something funky with 10.. Don't know what it is exactly. I tried playing with the XMP switch, no joy. I can always boot ok with or without it but Waking from sleep in 10 was not good.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Based on your previous posts most likely a memory issue.


Thanks, Praz. You mean memory issue as in faulty modules? I'm asking becaus my modules work fine otherwise. Also tested with HCI.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You beat me to it. Very difficult to keep the thread on track when certain types keep posting unfounded criticism along with invalid info


Dude, just put "I LOVE ASUS" on your signature already. What's actually very sad is that you're in the so called Official thread attempting to invalidate users comments. Just lay off the cool-aid a tad mate and enjoy the board. I bet one of the musketeers goes to the mod again to remove my post for calling as it is.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Dude, just put "I LOVE ASUS" on your signature already. What's actually very sad is that you're in the so called Official thread attempting to invalidate users comments. Just lay off the cool-aid a tad mate and enjoy the board. I bet one of the musketeers goes to the mod again to remove my post for calling as it is.


Normally no need to report posts like this one - serves as a good indicator for others as to whom to avoid. Not sure what having a brand preference has to do with posting misinformation but then maybe you'll edit your post like you did last time we spoke.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Thanks, Praz. You mean memory issue as in faulty modules? I'm asking becaus my modules work fine otherwise. Also tested with HCI.


No, more likely memory instability


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, more likely memory instability


Ok let me get this right, please. Memory instability at default (fail-safe, no XMP etc) settings causing boot-loops after every BIOS update? Sounds like Asus needs to do a bit more memory tweaking in their next BIOS update.









Don't get me wrong I appreciate that it's still ealry days and there can still be memory issues but I really hope their devs are actively looking into such memory issues/comaptibility.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Ok let me get this right, please. Memory instability at default (fail-safe, no XMP etc) settings causing boot-loops after every BIOS update? Sounds like Asus needs to do a bit more memory tweaking in their next BIOS update.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Don't get me wrong I appreciate that it's still ealry days and there can still be memory issues but I really hope their devs are actively looking into such memory issues/comaptibility.


How long did you leave the system for to train afterward? When I flashed to 0901 it took a good minute or two for the system to POST. It is early days, and updates to these routines and memory aspects are normally at the focal point of updates.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Normally no need to report posts like this one - serves as a good indicator for others as to whom to avoid. Not sure what having a brand preference has to do with posting misinformation but then maybe you'll edit your post like you did last time we spoke.


So you think others will avoid me? I enjoy ASUS too and have had them since Z68 days but man I don't push them like you while trying to tramp on new users.

See, I haven't figured you out. Raja get's paid to do this as all he is is a marketing manager. Praz is a mod at the ROG forum but you.. what are you? You were just a user at least in the past, but all your posts indicate otherwise nowadays which is why I'm asking you this.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So you think others will avoid me? I enjoy ASUS too and have had them since Z68 days but man I don't push them like you while trying to tramp on new users.
> 
> See, I haven't figured you out. Raja get's paid to do this as all he is is a marketing manager. Praz is a mod at the ROG forum but you.. what are you? You were just a user at least in the past, but all your posts indicate otherwise nowadays which is why I'm asking you this.


Flattery will get you everywhere Mr Id10t. Maybe I just like helping others - even if that means correcting those who post their disgruntled experiences as whole grain facts when there is an explanation for most issues


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How long did you leave the system for to train afterward? When I flashed to 0901 it took a good minute or two for the system to POST. It is early days, and updates to these routines and memory aspects are normally at the focal point of updates.


To what?







Train? Oops. Must be an error on my side but after the 2nd or 3rd reboot I just powered down and cleared the CMOS. Things worked fine afterwards.

So after the next BIOS update I should let the mobo reboot as many times as it needs to and then all will be fine? What if it never recovers from the boot-loop?

Cheers


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> To what?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Train? Oops. Must be an error on my side but after the 2nd or 3rd reboot I just powered down and cleared the CMOS. Things worked fine afterwards.
> 
> So after the next BIOS update I should let the mobo reboot as many times as it needs to and then all will be fine? What if it never recovers from the boot-loop?
> 
> Cheers


Always leave it to cycle even if unsure post flash. If it's still on the same q-code after several minutes, hold the power for 5 seconds to turn off and then re-attempt


----------



## FL00D

Sure thing, mate. Will do so after the next BIOS update. Hope I didn't mess up anything by not letting it cycle...

Your help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Sure thing, mate. Will do so after the next BIOS update. Hope I didn't mess up anything by not letting it cycle...
> 
> Your help is greatly appreciated.


No problem. If the system is working now then you are fine


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Flattery will get you everywhere Mr Id10t. Maybe I just like helping others - even if that means correcting those who post their disgruntled experiences as whole grain facts when there is an explanation for most issues


What happened to me being ignored..

Not sure how you got flattered by the previous post but ok I guess, I'm not intending to be rude so that's good. So you won't say what your agenda is? If you don't want to say that's fine, Praz didn't comment either. I have a great interest in users who are in the _pocket_..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What happened to me being ignored..
> 
> Not sure how you got flattered by the previous post but ok I guess, I'm not intending to be rude so that's good. So you won't say what your agenda is? If you don't want to say that's fine, Praz didn't comment either. *I have a great interest in users who are in the pocket.*.


lol rather tin-foil, but ok. I don't think I am the one with an agenda here, seeing as this is the second time you've attempted to flatten me - this time with me not-even being the one doing the correcting.

USB BIOS Flashback is by design fairly fool proof in the respect all you need do is add the image to a FAT32 USB dongle, and should be used when flashing back to a previous UEFI. Posting otherwise is misleading. This has nothing to do with having a brand preference or your undeclared love for me. I suggest we continue this entanglement in private, this is the last time I will respond to you here.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Thanks, Praz. You mean memory issue as in faulty modules? I'm asking becaus my modules work fine otherwise. Also tested with HCI.


Hello

My reply regarding a memory issue was based on your post quoted below. Memory rated for 2666MHz should be plug n' play. That you need to increase voltages, especially memory voltage, is indicative of memory optimized for the X99 platform. A two part UEFI update requires that the board partially boots for the second part of the update. Instability at this point can lead to an update failure. If USB BIOS Flashback is needed in the future I would suggest the following:

Boot into the UEFI with a single memory module installed and load optimized defaults. Save, exit and during POST access the boot menu by pressing F8. Once at the boot menu remove power. Reconnect power and perform the USB BIOS Flashback.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Is anyone here with 1.2v DDR4 modules experiencing issues with memory handling? There must be something wrong with the way the z170 Deluxe handles 1.2v modules. To start with, every time I update the BIOS I get code 41 and boot loop and I have to clear the CMOS to be able to POST. Also, in order to be able to set XMP (2666MHz CL 15 so nothing funky) I first manually have to overvolt VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.1375v, 1.1375v and 1.25 respectively. Once my comp POST'ed at these settings I can then bump back VCCIO, SA and DRAM to 1.0000v, 1.025v and 1.2v respectively and everything runs just fine.
> 
> Sometimes just loading a previously working OC profile can result in code 41 and then I have to go through the pain of first overvolting VCCIO, SA and DRAM, wait for the comp to POST and then can set everything back to previously working values. I have no idea why it's like this. I thought memory issues would be ironed out in the next BIOS update... Am currently on 1003.
> 
> Thanks


----------



## DVLux

Right, I would like to clarify the issue I posted about in post #1202 ...About the Z170M-Plus

The Intel 750 SSD fails to be recognized if I turn the ASUS Tuner setting in the BIOS to off, and unlock the BCLK. Even if I leave the BCLK at it's default of 100, and OC using the core ratio, it will still fail to load. What's funny, is that I can OC by forcing the turbo clock up, and OCing the Cache/Memory is also possible without this issue.

It can't be a PCI-E clock issue, as the other two cards work in my system.


----------



## lysyn

Raja lives? What with the BIOS 1003 (deluxe)? When you improve it?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> Raja lives? What with the BIOS 1003 (deluxe)? When you improve it?


Still try to answer posts from North American users when I can but don't have much time as I am busy til Oct 15th or so. You can contact your local ASUS Support


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> So you think others will avoid me? I enjoy ASUS too and have had them since Z68 days but man I don't push them like you while trying to tramp on new users.
> 
> See, I haven't figured you out. Raja get's paid to do this as all he is is a marketing manager. Praz is a mod at the ROG forum but you.. what are you? You were just a user at least in the past, but all your posts indicate otherwise nowadays which is why I'm asking you this.


You say z68 like its a long time ago.

I feel old now


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> My reply regarding a memory issue was based on your post quoted below. Memory rated for 2666MHz should be plug n' play. That you need to increase voltages, especially memory voltage, is indicative of memory optimized for the X99 platform. A two part UEFI update requires that the board partially boots for the second part of the update. Instability at this point can lead to an update failure. If USB BIOS Flashback is needed in the future I would suggest the following:
> 
> Boot into the UEFI with a single memory module installed and load optimized defaults. Save, exit and during POST access the boot menu by pressing F8. Once at the boot menu remove power. Reconnect power and perform the USB BIOS Flashback.


Thanks. My modules are optimised for both x99 and z100 according to HyperX. Model: HyperX Fury X 2x8GB 2666 1.2v.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Thanks. My modules are optimised for both x99 and z100 according to HyperX. Model: HyperX Fury X 2x8GB 2666 1.2v.


Fury is an older model. Their site only states that it's optimized for x99: http://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/memory/fury-ddr4 (under "Features")
Savage DDR4 is a new model and is optimized for z170 according to Kingston.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Fury is an older model. Their site only states that it's optimized for x99: http://www.hyperxgaming.com/us/memory/fury-ddr4 (under "Features")
> Savage DDR4 is a new model and is optimized for z170 according to Kingston.


Check the data-sheet. Fury x is also optimised for z170. Actually, it was one of the first kits that were optimised for z170. Also, savage looks like rebranded Fury to me and it's also 1.35v. As far as I know z170 standard is 1.2v not 1.35v. You can tell they're also optimised for z170 as they're a kit of 2 not 4.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Check the data-sheet. Fury x is also optimised for z170. Actually, it was one of the first kits that were optimised for z170. Also, savage looks like rebranded Fury to me and it's also 1.35v. As far as I know z170 standard is 1.2v not 1.35v. You can tell they're also optimised for z170 as they're a kit of 2 not 4.


Kit of 2 or 4 does not decide if its optimized for Z170 or not.
There have always been Quad kits available even for Dual Channel platform.

Also I think the JEDEC standard for DDR4 has always been 1.2V even on X99, RAM manufacturers have decided to go a bit over. Like how the DDR3 JEDEC standard was 1.5V, but 1.65V kits were very common.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> You say z68 like its a long time ago.
> 
> I feel old now


I've still got Z68 in my HTPC.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Anyone here install windows 7 using the USB ODD and the data disk drive method that they have posted on there support page. Want to make sure when the impact comes out i won't have a horrible headache from installing windows 7

Reason i want to go asus I'm worried about screwing up my motherboard when i get it


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Kit of 2 or 4 does not decide if its optimized for Z170 or not.
> There have always been Quad kits available even for Dual Channel platform.
> 
> Also I think the JEDEC standard for DDR4 has always been 1.2V even on X99, RAM manufacturers have decided to go a bit over. Like how the DDR3 JEDEC standard was 1.5V, but 1.65V kits were very common.


You're right but what I was trying to emphasise was that I've never seen z170 optimised quad kits. Frankly, I don't think there exists any.

My Fury DC kit is z170 optimised according to its data sheet and even if it wasn't that wouldn't really explain boot-loops/code 41's during and after BIOS updates as the z170 Deluxe's QVL is full of x99 optimised kits that are supposed to work just fine.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> You're right but what I was trying to emphasise was that I've never seen z170 optimised quad kits. Frankly, I don't think there exists any.
> 
> My Fury DC kit is z170 optimised according to its data sheet and even if it wasn't that wouldn't really explain boot-loops/code 41's during and after BIOS updates as the z170 Deluxe's QVL is full of x99 optimised kits that are supposed to work just fine.


Hello

I've tested X99 kits on the Z170. Most have some type of issue including requiring more voltage, broken XMP or not clocking as high as when used on X99. Personally I'm not buying into the marketing hype.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Anyone here install windows 7 using the USB ODD and the data disk drive method that they have posted on there support page. Want to make sure when the impact comes out i won't have a horrible headache from installing windows 7
> 
> Reason i want to go asus I'm worried about screwing up my motherboard when i get it


Yes I installed Win 7 with that method without any issues, why would you be worried about screwing up your motherboard when you get it


----------



## TMatzelle60

So all i do is install the Support disk into Sata drive and the OS drive into the usb drive and boot from the usb drive


----------



## lucaralf

Hi,

I have a Z170 Deluxe and I would make a Raid 0 with 2 480GB * m500
I have a M2 SSD for Windows 10 and when I want to configure RAID 0, the M2 is in selecting drives for Raid, but I do not want to touch it and lose the data above, an idea?
All Intel sata are Raid or AHCI but impossible, I would like select the SATA ports that M500 SSDs are installed.

Thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lucaralf*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I have a Z170 Deluxe and I would make a Raid 0 with 2 480GB * m500
> I have a M2 SSD for Windows 10 and when I want to configure RAID 0, the M2 is in selecting drives for Raid, but I do not want to touch it and lose the data above, an idea?
> All Intel sata are Raid or AHCI but impossible, I would like select the SATA ports that M500 SSDs are installed
> 
> Thanks


As long as the drives are connected to the IRST ports, both should be present when entering the utility at boot. You select which drives manually. If you are using the EZ Tuning Wizard, either don't - or disconnect the M.2 drive. I've yet to use this facility on the board though.


----------



## llantant

Hey guys.

I have a question about the Realtek drivers that come on the ASUS website for the Maximus VIII Hero.

Is there anyway to install the drivers without installing that Sonic Suite? I really have no use for Sonic Suite and it installs that and a program called SVLoadSense that consistently run in the background.

Do I even need to install the realtek drivers at all? Currently on a fresh OS install I have not installed and sound seems to be fine. If I am gaming I usually use my high quality usb headset anyway, or Went on my samsung TV downstairs its using HDMI Via my nvidia cards.

What do you guys do?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a question about the Realtek drivers that come on the ASUS website for the Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> Is there anyway to install the drivers without installing that Sonic Suite? I really have no use for Sonic Suite and it installs that and a program called SVLoadSense that consistently run in the background.
> 
> Do I even need to install the realtek drivers at all? Currently on a fresh OS install I have not installed and sound seems to be fine. If I am gaming I usually use my high quality usb headset anyway, or Went on my samsung TV downstairs its using HDMI Via my nvidia cards.
> 
> What do you guys do?


With the newer versions of Windows I no longer install audio drivers. I don't ever use the annoying audio panel and I highly doubt the audio quality is compromised with plain Windows drivers.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> With the newer versions of Windows I no longer install audio drivers. I don't ever use the annoying audio panel and I highly doubt the audio quality is compromised with plain Windows drivers.


Brilliant thanks.

My headset has 7.1 surround so I use that anyway for any gaming. I'm still using my old 5.1 speakers from a dell pc that I had approx 15 years ago so so don't really care about that quality and if I'm on my downstairs tv I've got a Samsung soundbar.

I'll stick with Windows drivers. Thanks.


----------



## Daytraders

How do you get 5.1/7.1 surround sound in game with out proper sound drivers ? especially over optical ? or do windows do all that, to get surround sound in gaming dont you need DTS Connect ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> How do you get 5.1/7.1 surround sound in game with out proper sound drivers ? especially over optical ? or do windows do all that, to get surround sound in gaming dont you need DTS Connect ?


My gamescom 780 USB does have drivers.

And for the soundbar it's using nvidia hd audio through hdmi.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> My gamescom 780 USB does have drivers.
> 
> And for the soundbar it's using nvidia hd audio through hdmi.


Cool, yeh i dont have a hdmi av amp only optical, guess if i had a hdmi surround av amp i could just use the GPU hdmi sound drivers, thx


----------



## mandrix

I'm just using the Asus/Realtek driver for now. I use analog out to an older 5.1 Receiver sitting close by. There was a time when the DTS Connect would have been useful for me but not so much anymore, and since the receiver is right next to me I don't have a long cable run.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I'm just using the Asus/Realtek driver for now. I use analog out to an older 5.1 Receiver sitting close by. There was a time when the DTS Connect would have been useful for me but not so much anymore, and since the receiver is right next to me I don't have a long cable run.


Mine is a old 5.1 av receiver, i just use long optical connected to spidf, if your useing analog out, what wires you have to connect to av amp ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I have a question about the Realtek drivers that come on the ASUS website for the Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> Is there anyway to install the drivers without installing that Sonic Suite? I really have no use for Sonic Suite and it installs that and a program called SVLoadSense that consistently run in the background.
> 
> Do I even need to install the realtek drivers at all? Currently on a fresh OS install I have not installed and sound seems to be fine. If I am gaming I usually use my high quality usb headset anyway, or Went on my samsung TV downstairs its using HDMI Via my nvidia cards.
> 
> What do you guys do?


I'm using Nvidia HDMI but you should be able to get the sound drivers from Realtek and install them on their own. That's the norm after Asus stops supporting driver updates on their support site.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Mine is a old 5.1 av receiver, i just use long optical connected to spidf, if your useing analog out, what wires you have to connect to av amp ?


The analog out jacks on the motherboard have to be connected to the analog in jacks on the receiver. Each cable carries two "channels" ie, green is front l/r, black is rear l/r, another is center/lfe, and it has to be split off into 6 different cables (for 5.1) before plugging into the receiver. There are adapter cables for this available at many online stores here in US.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> So all i do is install the Support disk into Sata drive and the OS drive into the usb drive and boot from the usb drive


That's it, most people don't have both of these drives available so they either need to create a USB drive with their copy of Windows on it or use the ASUS utility to create a copy of Win 7 with the needed USB drivers on it but if you have both a SATA and USB DVD drive it was easy and straight forward, boot to the USB drive with your Windows disk as soon as it loads to install it picks up the USB drivers off the ASUS disk and installs


----------



## danielhowk

im using z170 asus hero http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/70055-asus-maximus-viii-hero-z170-motherboard-review-3.html
they have 3 pci-e lane if im not wrong.
since im using zotac amp extreme 980ti it blocks my 2nd pci-e lane.
and i want to put my intel 750 / samsung 950 pro on the 3rd pci-e lane will that decrease performance ?
1st lane = zotac amp extreme
2nd lane = block by the size of the graphic card
3rd lane = intel 750 or samsung 950 pro. will that decrease the performance. or arent able to optimize the speed of the ssd ?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As long as the drives are connected to the IRST ports, both should be present when entering the utility at boot. You select which drives manually. If you are using the EZ Tuning Wizard, either don't - or disconnect the M.2 drive. I've yet to use this facility on the board though.


I have not used raid since I started using SSD's I don't see the need anymore myself, bu I am interested in what you find out. Regardless if your OS is on a single drive don't you need to enable raid before you install the OS on it to be able to create a raid array on the other drives? I remember on win XP you could toggle a registry setting form IDE to AHCI after install, can something similar be done after Install on newer OS's, I don't know the answer to this and am just currious


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> The analog out jacks on the motherboard have to be connected to the analog in jacks on the receiver. Each cable carries two "channels" ie, green is front l/r, black is rear l/r, another is center/lfe, and it has to be split off into 6 different cables (for 5.1) before plugging into the receiver. There are adapter cables for this available at many online stores here in US.


Ah, ok cheers, guess its easier for me to just use my optical spidf out then.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> That's it, most people don't have both of these drives available so they either need to create a USB drive with their copy of Windows on it or use the ASUS utility to create a copy of Win 7 with the needed USB drivers on it but if you have both a SATA and USB DVD drive it was easy and straight forward, boot to the USB drive with your Windows disk as soon as it loads to install it picks up the USB drivers off the ASUS disk and installs


Win 7 install DVD + SATA ODD + PS/2 keyboard is easiest way IMO. Next is Win 7 install DVD + SATA ODD + WINISO (free trial download) to burn modified ISO with USB drivers (a one time event). I can see an Ultrabook not having a SATA ODD but a desktop without one never made sense to me. Heck, even my Ultrabook has one.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ah, ok cheers, guess its easier for me to just use my optical spidf out then.


Probably. Since s/pdif has some limitations depending on usage I got in the habit of using analog some time back. But for most users analog is probably more work to set up.


----------



## llantant

What about the ASMedia USB 3 drivers?

Everyone install them?

I know I turned the SATA Ports off. Unsure what to do with these though.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What about the ASMedia USB 3 drivers?
> 
> Everyone install them?
> 
> I know I turned the SATA Ports off. Unsure what to do with these though.


I didnt install them. Seems like w10 installed something on its own, and it works...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> I didnt install them. Seems like w10 installed something on its own, and it works...


Yeah I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What about the ASMedia USB 3 drivers?
> 
> Everyone install them?
> 
> I know I turned the SATA Ports off. Unsure what to do with these though.


Personally I'd install them, With Windows 7 at least when I installed the Chipset ini drivers I got a huge increase in performance compared to the bog standard windows ones.

I also found I had to re-install every driver after upgrading to windows 10 because some of the ones Microsoft chose were causing latency issues. A lot of programs had issues too, had to re-install them.

Does USB boost work with the bog standard drivers?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Personally I'd install them, With Windows 7 at least when I installed the Chipset ini drivers I got a huge increase in performance compared to the bog standard windows ones.
> 
> I also found I had to re-install every driver after upgrading to windows 10 because some of the ones Microsoft chose were causing latency issues. A lot of programs had issues too, had to re-install them.
> 
> Does USB boost work with the bog standard drivers?


No idea, I do not use it.

And yeah def I always install the important intel drivers etc.. Its the Asmedia stuff I tend not bother with.


----------



## oparr

For anyone using SATA DVD and Windows 7, do you see an issue with autoplay? Insert DVD movie and nothing happens, have to start movie manually. Worked fine before installing MEI, chipset etc. drivers.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> For anyone using SATA DVD and Windows 7, do you see an issue with autoplay? Insert DVD movie and nothing happens, have to start movie manually. Worked fine before installing MEI, chipset etc. drivers.


Hello

Check that the auto play settings are properly configured.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> How do you get 5.1/7.1 surround sound in game with out proper sound drivers ? especially over optical ? or do windows do all that, to get surround sound in gaming dont you need DTS Connect ?


Windows Update will install the Realtek control panel with 5.1 surround through update. Its not there when you first install but comes as a package on your second update.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check that the auto play settings are properly configured.


They are. Even the relevant registry settings are the same as on my SB build. This has happened with three legacy Win 7 installs so far.


----------



## mmansfit

Hello everyone, I'm new here.

I do not speak English, use a translator, so forgive my English.

oparr, just I happen to me. When installing the chipset drivers, etc .. dvd Autoplay does not behave well. before Yes.


----------



## reechings

Hi all,

FINALLY got my hands on a 6700K after a long wait and am really liking my new setup with the VIII Hero. I came from a Q9550 so a huge jump for me. The only disappointment I have had is that I find that this new board has a lot more white noise on the headphone jacks than my old P5Q-E. I have tried tweaking the equalizer but whenever there is a quiet part of a movie/game I can really hear a light hiss. Anyone else experience this? Thanks!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Hello everyone, I'm new here.
> 
> I do not speak English, use a translator, so forgive my English.
> 
> oparr, just I happen to me. When installing the chipset drivers, etc .. dvd Autoplay does not behave well. before Yes.


Okay, thanks.


----------



## Frutek

You can't equalize out hiss








You could try turning on VRM spread spectrum. Best solution is to go with USB DAC


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Windows Update will install the Realtek control panel with 5.1 surround through update. Its not there when you first install but comes as a package on your second update.


Thats good to know, i might just install the realtek drivers through windows update then, as i dont need any of the fancy asus studio stuff, cheers


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Still try to answer posts from North American users when I can but don't have much time as I am busy til Oct 15th or so. You can contact your local ASUS Support


@Raja: Have you ever tested any local ASUS-support anonymously? I mean, the people here are most of the time not for fun at this place. I contacted several addresses from ASUS directly , that I've could find out, and filled out the forms you have for assistance, which are for themselves buggily programmed. The answer (for adaptive voltage not working after standby) was following standard answer which consisted of: The right procedure in installing Windows and drivers, and making sure that the UEFI is up to date. Frustrating at least for the help searching admin...

If answers like this were a standard for ASUS, bombing this forum asking for help from all over the world is absolutely understandable. I know, Raja, you do a good-job in answering and calming down the masses, you are the impersonation of competent answers from ASUS. YMMV if you have the right support address, but for my part, I never succeeded.

If you look at ASUS board at https://vip.asus.com/forum you can clearly see, how many people get (or not!) answers for questions the need. The board isn't even frequented anymore cause people don't expect anything from there...

ASUS has a great reputation for mainboards, because things were mostly working right out of the box. Things are gettings sometimes complicated with new chipsets, but I have ASUS in good memory in doing things better than the competition. This time support is needed and questions needed to be answered. You are the only official voice from ASUS, stating that fixes have been found and are being worked on. Correct me, if you have other sources, people would find competent help, just post them here









So, you are an exception. It took some time for the people to find out about you and the forum. Please raise your voice from making ASUS support better globally, I am sure many people share my opinion from all over the word! If ASUS makes its homework, life would not be only easier for you









But still thanks, and keep on doing what your doing!

Don


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> If you look at ASUS board at https://vip.asus.com/forum you can clearly see, how many people get (or not!) answers for questions the need. The board isn't even frequented anymore cause people don't expect anything from there...


Hello

The ASUS VIP forum is user to user only. There are no ASUS representatives at that forum. If you are not satisfied with the level of support for your region email ASUS directly through the ASUS global site citing your concerns.


----------



## indianajonze

warning: new bios 1003 has a very serious problem with adaptive mode on z170 deluxe. basically, it doesn't work. set it to 1.328 and i'm seeing spikes to 1.507, 1.480, etc. It's out of control and i have no idea what's causing it. flashed back to 0901 and everything is working properly again


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> warning: new bios 1003 has a very serious problem with adaptive mode on z170 deluxe. basically, it doesn't work. set it to 1.328 and i'm seeing spikes to 1.507, 1.480, etc. It's out of control and i have no idea what's causing it. flashed back to 0901 and everything is working properly again


I noticed other issues with it. S3 sleep got messed up somehow. I went back to 901 and sleep worked again somewhat. FastBoot s4 sleep in Win10 is still a disaster but I think that's just a conflict with Realtek and Nvidea drivers. Hard to believe there are still issues with sleep after 20 years but there you go. Otherwise the system seems fine on 901. 503 is still my favorite. Boot times are faster on 901 too I think.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> For anyone using SATA DVD and Windows 7, do you see an issue with autoplay? Insert DVD movie and nothing happens, have to start movie manually. Worked fine before installing MEI, chipset etc. drivers.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Check that the auto play settings are properly configured.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> They are. Even the relevant registry settings are the same as on my SB build. This has happened with three legacy Win 7 installs so far.


Solved!


----------



## reechings

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frutek*
> 
> You can't equalize out hiss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You could try turning on VRM spread spectrum. Best solution is to go with USB DAC


Tried the spread spectrum setting and messed around with different drivers but still same sound. It is relatively subtle but I think it is most likely a case of more noise being introduced when they increased the output. Thanks for your response!


----------



## lucaralf

...


----------



## lucaralf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As long as the drives are connected to the IRST ports, both should be present when entering the utility at boot. You select which drives manually. If you are using the EZ Tuning Wizard, either don't - or disconnect the M.2 drive. I've yet to use this facility on the board though.


In fact I spent M2 to PCI Express in bios setting and it is no longer seen after I put the configured raid the raid and after I passed in AHCI and handed M2 port and there I boot on the M2 AHCI and RAID 0
Perfect thank you


----------



## Frutek

It's mostly EMI from other decives in PC and it can be PSU too. You could try to check how it works without your gpu. In my case my msi gtx970 produces lot of hiss.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Solved!


would be nice if you told us how you solved it


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> would be nice if you told us how you solved it


You're too proactive, take some prudent risks, throw caution to the winds and cross that bridge when you reach it. There will always be the devil in the details that you overlooked. Heck, sometimes you come across like a rookie undercover cop, working a sting operation, in unfamiliar territory.


----------



## looniam

ok, after reading 1300+ posts i haven't seen an answer to my silly question.

what asus mobos *officially* support DDR3L and DDR4?

my sig rig was stolen when my house was boken into and right now i am using an old i5-2400 on a cheap H61 board w/corsair vengeance DDR3L-1600 (that this junk board won't go past 1330 on







)

cash is tight and if i can hold off spending ~$100 on ram ATM, that would be great.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *looniam*
> 
> ok, after reading 1300+ posts i haven't seen an answer to my silly question.
> 
> what asus mobos *officially* support DDR3L and DDR4?
> 
> my sig rig was stolen when my house was boken into and right now i am using an old i5-2400 on a cheap H61 board w/corsair vengeance DDR3L-1600 (that this junk board won't go past 1330 on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> cash is tight and if i can hold off spending ~$100 on ram ATM, that would be great.


If you want the overclockable Z170 platform, then this one https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-P-D3/


----------



## looniam

lol i have that opened in another tab. . .
but i only see this listed:


yeah i am a skylake n00b


----------



## rt123

In the first line of the photo you posted, it says DDR3. Where is the confusion.?

Unless you were looking for a hybrid board with both DDR3L & DDR4 support, those don't exist on the overclockable Z platform.


----------



## looniam

yeah i meant both and since i just google-fu'd a little i see you can't have both.

looks like i am spending ~$100 for 16gb of ddr4.

btw, thanks.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Both the Z170-P D3 and Z170M-E D3 support DDR3/DDR3L. The models may not be available in all regions.


----------



## FL00D

Hey all

I'm experiencing a very strange issue that I need some help with. I have 2x8GB of RAM that would work in all dimms in any configuration but one.

For simplicity sake call module one M1, module 2 M2. The following configurations work without any issues:

M1 in A1 and M2 in B1
M1 in A2 and M2 in B2
M2 in A1 and M1 in B1

BUT

M2 in A2 and M1 in B2 will result in boot loops and code 41's and code 55's. If I want M2 and M1 to work in A2 and B2 I have to clear the CMOS but and then it POSTs fine but even then setting XMP or just loading safe default settings would result in boot loops along with codes 41 and 55.

I could easily use my modules in any of the above three working configurations but it's bugging the hell out of me why they won't work just as flawlessly in A2 and B2. Each module works flawlessly in all 4 dimms, I've tested that too.

Based on the above all 4 dimms are fine and both memory modules are fine too since they work perfectly in the first three configurations. I then really don't understand why they won't work in the 4th configuration - M2 in A2 and M1 in B2.

I've been able to run a stable and healthy OC of 4.5Ghz along with XMP so I guess it's not a hardware issue? I'd also like to emphasise that I can get M2 and M1 to work in A2 and B2 respectively but then I get boot-loops and 41's/55's after setting certain BIOS settings such as loading safe defaults or setting XMP to profile 1.

I hope it's clear what my problem is here. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.

Memory brand: HyperX Fury 2666MHz CL15 (updated to support z170)

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey all
> 
> I'm experiencing a very strange issue that I need some help with. I have 2x8GB of RAM that would work in all dimms in any configuration but one.
> 
> For simplicity sake call module one M1, module 2 M2. The following configurations work without any issues:
> 
> M1 in A1 and M2 in B1
> M1 in A2 and M2 in B2
> M2 in A1 and M1 in B1
> 
> BUT
> 
> M2 in A2 and M1 in B2 will result in boot loops and code 41's and code 55's. If I want M2 and M1 to work in A2 and B2 I have to clear the CMOS but and then it POSTs fine but even then setting XMP or just loading safe default settings would result in boot loops along with codes 41 and 55.
> 
> I could easily use my modules in any of the above three working configurations but it's bugging the hell out of me why they won't work just as flawlessly in A2 and B2. Each module works flawlessly in all 4 dimms, I've tested that too.
> 
> Based on the above all 4 dimms are fine and both memory modules are fine too since they work perfectly in the first three configurations. I then really don't understand why they won't work in the 4th configuration - M2 in A2 and M1 in B2.
> 
> I've been able to run a stable and healthy OC of 4.5Ghz along with XMP so I guess it's not a hardware issue? I'd also like to emphasise that I can get M2 and M1 to work in A2 and B2 respectively but then I get boot-loops and 41's/55's after setting certain BIOS settings such as loading safe defaults or setting XMP to profile 1.
> 
> I hope it's clear what my problem is here. Any suggestion is greatly appreciated.
> 
> Memory brand: HyperX Fury 2666MHz CL15 (updated to support z170)
> 
> Thanks


Hello

The reason for this is simple really. One stick is stronger than the other. Purchasing a kit of memory that is physically optimized for Z170 instead of of just the specs being updated will cut down on issues seen.


----------



## FL00D

Understood but then how do you explain that both sticks work perfectly in the below configurations:

M1 in A1 and M2 in B1
M1 in A2 and M2 in B2
M2 in A1 and M1 in B1

but won't work as expected in one specific scenario namely M2 in A2 and M1 in B2. As you can see M1 and M2 works well when in A2 and B2 respectively but won't work when it's M2 that's in A2 and M1 that's in B2. To me this makes no sense at all.

Thanks


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Understood but then how do you explain that both sticks work perfectly in the below configurations:
> 
> M1 in A1 and M2 in B1
> M1 in A2 and M2 in B2
> M2 in A1 and M1 in B1
> 
> but won't work as expected in one specific scenario namely M2 in A2 and M1 in B2. As you can see M1 and M2 works well when in A2 and B2 respectively but won't work when it's M2 that's in A2 and M1 that's in B2. To me this makes no sense at all.
> 
> Thanks


Hello

The capabilities of each slot is slightly different. Design implementation can diminish the difference but there will always be a difference.


----------



## FL00D

OK, thanks a lot, Praz! So you're definitely saying this anomaly is very likely due to my Fury modules not being fully z170 optimised? I could easily swap the 2 modules and use them without issues but I hate the fact that they won't work in one particular configuration... That indicates instability so I think I'll get rid of them and buy a new kit tomorrow.

What do you think about the new Savage DDR4 kits? Good enough? The only thing I don't really like about them is the 1.35v DRAM voltage. Isn't that way too high for the Skylake IMC? I mean in the OC guide posted by Darkwizzie the highest safe DRAM voltage is deemed to be 1.35v so I guess it's kind of border-line?

Again, thank you for your continued help, it's much appreciated.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> OK, thanks a lot, Praz! So you're definitely saying this anomaly is very likely due to my Fury modules not being fully z170 optimised? I could easily swap the 2 modules and use them without issues but I hate the fact that they won't work in one particular configuration... That indicates instability so I think I'll get rid of them and buy a new kit tomorrow.
> 
> What do you think about the new Savage DDR4 kits? Good enough? The only thing I don't really like about them is the 1.35v DRAM voltage. Isn't that way too high for the Skylake IMC? I mean in the OC guide posted by Darkwizzie the highest safe DRAM voltage is deemed to be 1.35v so I guess it's kind of border-line?
> 
> Again, thank you for your continued help, it's much appreciated.


Hello

It is a remote possibility that something else is amiss but without other memory to test with it will be hard to determine. Before looking at different memory I would loosen up the CPU cooler some and be sure it is evenly tightened. Also check that there is no binding of the motherboard as mounted in the case. Skylake officially supports DDR3L which is 1.35V. Also DDR4 memory is now available with a default voltage of 1.4V. It is doubtful the memory manufacturers would be selling such a product without seeking input from Intel. I'm not sure where some of these voltage recommendation are pulled from.


----------



## error-id10t

Well it's probably because XMP comes @ 1.35v for 99% RAM, your comment of 1.4v was first I heard of. As ASUS un-official rep you could in theory lay waste to the recommendation and advise what is "safe" without blowing up the CPU IMC and/or someone's expensive RAM?

For example, I don't care 2cents about my RAM as it's cheap but no way would I want my CPU be adversely affected as it's quite good.


----------



## Menthol

I have been using 2 Trident Z 4000mhz kits on my Hero for a couple weeks now they are rated at 1.4 volts for XMP settings, with both kits installed i run them at XMP settings at 3866MHZ and haven't seen any ill effects yet, of course degradation could take a long time, not worried here


----------



## jleslie246

MAXIMUS VIII EXTREME is now listed on Asus website. I hope it is available to purchase soon!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Well it's probably because XMP comes @ 1.35v for 99% RAM, your comment of 1.4v was first I heard of. As ASUS un-official rep you could in theory lay waste to the recommendation and advise what is "safe" without blowing up the CPU IMC and/or someone's expensive RAM?
> 
> For example, I don't care 2cents about my RAM as it's cheap but no way would I want my CPU be adversely affected as it's quite good.


I'm guessing that the color coding of values in the BIOS is Asus' way of indicating their opinion (white, yellow, purple, red). Don't see myself ever using anything above "yellow" even though some of their overclocking presets have the three DRAM associated values way into the "purple".


----------



## Silent Scone

If maximum XMP certification from Intel is for 1.5v for DDR4 rationally one might assume anymore may cause degradation to either or both IMC and modules depending on the memory type. Personally don't see the need to run more than 1.45v on DDR4 long term. There obviously isn't any information on long term degradation on SKL. I know of people having run 1.5v through HWE memory controller without any obvious signs of wear since this time last year, that is really the best indication you'll get on something this immature - unless written somewhere I'm not aware of by Intel.


----------



## JustinSane

Been having some trouble getting my RAM stable at anything other than 2100mhz. The RAM is supposed to be able to do 3000mhz. Should I try updating the BIOS on my Asus Ranger VIII? Kinda freaked out to update the BIOS, never done it before.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Been having some trouble getting my RAM stable at anything other than 2100mhz. The RAM is supposed to be able to do 3000mhz. Should I try updating the BIOS on my Asus Ranger VIII? Kinda freaked out to update the BIOS, never done it before.


Definitely update the Bios.

Just download the correct bios for your board. Stick it on a USB stick then use the update utility in BIOS. Its easy. Not sure why people worry. If something bad happens (very unlikely) then just send the board back for a new one.

Make sure your are on stock profile though and not overclocked.


----------



## JustinSane

Just updated the BIOS and *** man. It kept starting and stopping like 10 times then finally booted. Scared the hell outta me.


----------



## BrokenPC

I have a question.  When you enable XMP profile it asks you a side question which is really dumb but whatever, It asks if you want to also enable ASUS CPU tweaks or Performance optimizations or something. I always say No but what does it do? XMP gets enabled regardless of how you answer the question. The question was not present in 504 I don't think. It appeared in 901.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> Just updated the BIOS and *** man. It kept starting and stopping like 10 times then finally booted. Scared the hell outta me.


Yep, very strange update process. I had it Qcode at 00 for 10 minutes with the GPU fans twitching going from 1003 to 901. That was freaky.


----------



## smonkie

Any hope of having the adaptive voltage issue fixed in the latest BIOS (1003)?

It's a total useless update with that problem, at least for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Any hope of having the adaptive voltage issue fixed in the latest BIOS (1003)?
> 
> It's a total useless update with that problem, at least for me.


The issue is on Intel's side.


----------



## BrokenPC

Bad enough we have to put up with onboard video now we have on board overclocking basically. Kudos to the lowest common denominator folks who benefit from this crap. No way to DIY a CPU so I guess we are stuck.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Bad enough we have to put up with onboard video now we have on board overclocking basically. Kudos to the lowest common denominator folks who benefit from this crap. No way to DIY a CPU so I guess we are stuck.


Early adoption - always bug fixes required at this stage of a platform release. If one does not want to go through it to this level, best to wait before buying.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> I have a question.  When you enable XMP profile it asks you a side question which is really dumb but whatever, It asks if you want to also enable ASUS CPU tweaks or Performance optimizations or something. I always say No but what does it do? XMP gets enabled regardless of how you answer the question. The question was not present in 504 I don't think. It appeared in 901.


It asks you if you want to enable Multi Core Enhancement, which forces all CPU cores to max turbo boost setting all the time.

Edit:- fixed broken quote.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue is on Intel's side.


Would you explain this, please?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Would you explain this, please?


Intel programs the PCU.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Intel programs the PCU.


But why is everything running as it should in previous BIOS versions?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> But why is everything running as it should in previous BIOS versions?


Microcode.


----------



## BrokenPC

Asus mostly skins the BIOS is what he is saying. I thought he was saying it was the CPUs fault hence my earlier rant. But if this stuff has been externalized there is a hope for a fix. The BIOS gets more and more complicated all the time.


----------



## Waleh

Anyone have an idea as to when the Z170i pro gaming is coming out? From what I gathered, it should be any day now..

Thanks


----------



## NinjaDuck

On my Z170 Pro Gaming RAM wont run in channel A, only in channel B and the system will not restart and I keep getting CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT errors. I tried updating the bios but it failed twice and I had to use the recovery disk. I believe the reason it failed may have something to do with the restart issues. I updated via USB from within the bios. Faulty motherboard? CPU? Both?

Edit: RAM runs fine in A1, B1 but not A2, B2


----------



## lysyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The issue is on Intel's side.


?? Bios 901 works ok.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NinjaDuck*
> 
> On my Z170 Pro Gaming RAM wont run in channel A, only in channel B and the system will not restart and I keep getting CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT errors. I tried updating the bios but it failed twice and I had to use the recovery disk. I believe the reason it failed may have something to do with the restart issues. I updated via USB from within the bios. Faulty motherboard? CPU? Both?
> 
> Edit: RAM runs fine in A1, B1 but not A2, B2


Had the same isue. Have a look.


----------



## Deders

For some reason when using Prime95 as a stress test, bios 901 (z170 Deluxe) crashes at the same settings that would be ok with the previous bios and stops the on board wifi from working. Have to pull the battery out for several mins to get it working again.

Also loading a saved profile just locks the computer up, whether from USB of from one of the onboard slots.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Bad enough we have to put up with onboard video now we have on board overclocking basically. Kudos to the lowest common denominator folks who benefit from this crap. No way to DIY a CPU so I guess we are stuck.


Would this be a big issue where I should skip this generation of i7?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Early adoption - always bug fixes required at this stage of a platform release. If one does not want to go through it to this level, best to wait before buying.


Wait for a whole new i7 cpu?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Anyone have an idea as to when the Z170i pro gaming is coming out? From what I gathered, it should be any day now..
> 
> Thanks


how will it compare with the Extreme?


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> how will it compare with the Extreme?


I'm not sure to be quite honest. However, this link describes the features of the Z170I pro gaming:

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Would this be a big issue where I should skip this generation of i7?


Heck no. This is about as good as it gets I think. We have a new CPU, Chipset, and OS so there are a few issues. I don't have a need to overclock anything so I can't speak to that but the rest of the system seems very mature. My biggest issue of all is Rivatuner doesn't work on startup right. First world problems lol.


----------



## [email protected]

Update for AI Suite module for those with crash issues.

1 Unzip the file
2 Run it.
3 ReBOOT the system when prompted.

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnT2VSeVZybXJnQU0/view?usp=sharing


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Any hope of having the adaptive voltage issue fixed in the latest BIOS (1003)?
> 
> It's a total useless update with that problem, at least for me.


After experiencing the same bug I decided to go back to auto voltage as it seems I'm unable to revert back to 801. To my surprise I found things had been changed for the better.

Initially upon restart at the same frequency I saw voltages of 1.45, so I set it to Offset -0.050 because I knew it should be stable at 1.4. LLC auto detection must have kicked after the restart because I booted to a maximum voltage of 1.35 which proved unstable. After trying several in between voltages I settled on an offset of +0.005 and it now seems to be passing prime at slightly lower voltages than it used to. Not only that but the individual Vid voltages seem more dynamic, could be to do with the Intel management engine, ans my VCCIO and VCCSA voltages are behaving themselves better.

@[email protected] It would be nice to know exactly which LLC method the board auto selects and whether it is dynamic, i.e. if the level changes according to load.


----------



## lysyn

1003 Bios removed from the site.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @[email protected] It would be nice to know exactly which LLC method the board auto selects and whether it is dynamic, i.e. if the level changes according to load.


Easily checked via AI Suite - single value used.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Easily checked via AI Suite


I've never seen it change from 1 whether it's at stock, 4.6 or 4.7. That is if we're talking about the fader (sorry, music tech term, can't think what else to call it) in the digi+ page.

Another thing that has always puzzled me is there is no LLC off setting. Does that mean that level 1 follows Intel's spec?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've never seen it change from 1 whether it's at stock, 4.6 or 4.7. That is if we're talking about the fader (sorry, music tech term, can't think what else to call it) in the digi+ page.
> 
> Another thing that has always puzzled me is there is no LLC off setting. Does that mean that level 1 follows Intel's spec?


I think you may need to check again, the default should change in Ai Suite according to what the board is running, and it will only be one value. 1 is Intel spec, and we certainly don't use that by default either. Either way, would not think about this too much.


----------



## FL00D

Got the new Savage DDR4 kit. Works fine @ 2800MHz, CL14, 1.35v. The only negative I've noticed is that POST now takes a lot longer. With my old Fury kit Windows booted in 30secs. With these newer Savage modules POST takes about 19secs and am in Windows in about 39.

Raja: any particular reason the 1003 BIOS was taken down? Cheers.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I think you may need to check again, the default should change in Ai Suite according to what the board is running, and it will only be one value. 1 is Intel spec, and we certainly don't use that by default either. Either way, would not think about this too much.


Maybe it isn't registering. The voltage relationships definitely changed after the 2nd time I rebooted after setting this bios to Offset mode.



That's with initial Prime Blend load.

While I'm at it, the Asus Update software has never found any updates, even when I knew there should have been.

Edit: the LLC value does change if I change it manually.


----------



## phillyman36

Noticed the 1003 was taken down as well. @ Raja should we go back to the 0901 bios?


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Noticed the 1003 was taken down as well. @ Raja should we go back to the 0901 bios?


it should be taken down. that 1003 update blows. worst official bios update ive had in years


----------



## smonkie

It has been taken down.


----------



## NinjaDuck

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Had the same isue. Have a look.


I updated my bios to 0703 and can now use the RAM in all slots.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> it should be taken down. that 1003 update blows. worst official bios update ive had in years


If only their approach to firmware and software was commensurate with their approach to hardware.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> If only their approach to firmware and software was commensurate with their approach to hardware.


Are you referring to ASUS or Intel?


----------



## MattCookR1

Hi all and Hi, [email protected] This might be off-topic but can't find anything on the net about it and I don't think is a thread-worthy question.

I've been looking for a motherboard for my i7-6700K specifically for *Underclocking* , that's right *underclocking*. I know for a fact (source) that you guys enabled overclocking on your previous H97, H87, B85..etc chipsets, so *Is this even possible on the newer H170 chipset for Skylake CPUs?* I don't really care about the overclocking part, I just want to have access to the multiplier and voltage to *underclock/undervolt* my chip, *is this feature available on the newer chipset?*.

And please don't ask me why I want to underclock, thank you.


----------



## Qba73

Asus removed the half baked 1003 bios, their forums were being lit up with instability, voltage issues...

this is why I never jump on release..


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattCookR1*
> 
> Hi all and Hi, [email protected] This might be off-topic but can't find anything on the net about it and I don't think is a thread-worthy question.
> 
> I've been looking for a motherboard for my i7-6700K specifically for *Underclocking* , that's right *underclocking*. I know for a fact (source) that you guys enabled overclocking on your previous H97, H87, B85..etc chipsets, so *Is this even possible on the newer H170 chipset for Skylake CPUs?* I don't really care about the overclocking part, I just want to have access to the multiplier and voltage to *underclock/undervolt* my chip, *is this feature available on the newer chipset?*.
> 
> And please don't ask me why I want to underclock, thank you.


I know you said don't ask but I really have to ask.

Why do you want to underclock a 6700K?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are you referring to ASUS or Intel?


Go figure!


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I know you said don't ask but I really have to ask.
> 
> Why do you want to underclock a 6700K?


Testing, mainly. How strong this CPU can be at low clocks and voltage, I'm pretty sure once I see what I want to see I'll leave it back at stock. Assuming the above is still true for H170 chipsets it can save me some bucks by not buying a feature I don't need.

Also the reason I tell people to don't ask, is because I already have asked something like this on other forums and coincidentally the threads turn into asking the same rather than giving me an answer to the question. I thought maybe Raja would know.


----------



## error-id10t

Why not save more and get the non K if there's no plans to OC (or change to the i5 and save even more).


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Why not save more and get the non K if there's no plans to OC (or change to the i5 and save even more).


This is exact prime example why I told people to not ask. But since we are starting to derail the point, why are you even suggesting? the question wasn't to you.


----------



## cbprod

im on the 1003 bios can someone tell me step by step how to flashback to an older bios i cant seem to get it work.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> im on the 1003 bios can someone tell me step by step how to flashback to an older bios i cant seem to get it work.


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback. Instructions are in the included user manual.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattCookR1*
> 
> This is exact prime example why I told people to not ask. But since we are starting to derail the point, why are you even suggesting? the question wasn't to you.


Because I read your weird question and just couldn't figure why you are wasting your time. If it upset you that much then I guess bohoo.


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Because I read your weird question and just couldn't figure why you are wasting your time. If it upset you that much then I guess bohoo.


I'm sorry for coming out rude, I guess Its not a good start for a new user but I'm sick of having the same scenario every time I ask that question.

And there is nothing weird on that question, I put a source of from where I base my question(s). My guess is you chose to not read it?


----------



## diatribe

Isn't it possible to underclock just as easily with a non K CPU as a K version regardless of chipset? I'm sure your seeing resistance to your question because people know that you don't need a K series processor if you aren't going to overclock.


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *diatribe*
> 
> Isn't it possible to underclock just as easily with a non K CPU as a K version regardless of chipset? I'm sure your seeing resistance to your question because people know that you don't need a K series processor if you aren't going to overclock.


Are you sure about that? have you had first hand experience and can confirm that is the case? because I have had a different impression.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattCookR1*
> 
> Are you sure about that? have you had first hand experience and can confirm that is the case? because I have had a different impression.


Enable Intel Speedstep and C states in the BIOS then reduce the maximum power state in Windows advanced power settings.


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Enable Intel Speedstep and C states in the BIOS then reduce the maximum power state in Windows advanced power settings.


Thank you, but I'm aware of those Windows (via Software) and BIOS solutions to try to "emulate" the same effect of underclocking, but I don't want that, I want to be able to tweak voltage and multiplier as I please, (I'm fine if is only under the base clock). As far as I know it is only possible on Z-chipset boards but given that you currently can change multiplier/voltage using a H97, H87, B85... etc, specially on ASUS and AsRock (i think) motherboards, all I want to know if that is possible on H chipset for Skylake CPUs? if Raja confirm me this is not a feature on the newer 100-chipset, fine I'd go with Z170 chipset. After all all I want it is for underclocking.

Again, @thread, I'm *NOT*:
- Asking an advice of which CPU should I get, thank you.
- Asking for a hack to emulate undeclocking, thank you.
- Answering futher questions of why I bought a *multiplier unlocked* chip to not overclock.

See? this is already a huge off-topic, and I'm sorry for that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattCookR1*
> 
> Thank you, but I'm aware of those Windows (via Software) and BIOS solutions to try to "emulate" the same effect of underclocking, but I don't want that, I want to be able to tweak voltage and multiplier as I please, (I'm fine if is only under the base clock). As far as I know it is only possible on Z-chipset boards but given that you currently can change multiplier/voltage using a H97, H87, B85... etc, specially on ASUS and AsRock (i think) motherboards, all I want to know if that is possible on H chipset for Skylake CPUs? if Raja confirm me this is not a feature on the newer 100-chipset, fine I'd go with Z170 chipset. After all all I want it is for underclocking.
> 
> Again, @thread, I'm *NOT*:
> - Asking an advice of which CPU should I get, thank you.
> - Asking for a hack to emulate undeclocking, thank you.
> - Answering futher questions of why I bought a *multiplier unlocked* chip to not overclock.
> 
> See? this is already a huge off-topic, and I'm sorry for that.


I didn't give you a hack to emulate underclocking. I gave you a means to underclock using the OS. Very useful if you're producing say a spreadsheet of underclocked CPU frequency vs benchmark results in the same OS. Heck, one doesn't even have to restart the OS after each underclocked frequency change.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underclocking

*"Underclocking, also known as downclocking, is modifying a computer or electronic circuit's timing settings to run at a lower clock rate than is specified."*

*NEXT TIME BE MORE SPECIFIC!!!!!!!*


----------



## MattCookR1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I didn't give you a hack to emulate underclocking. I gave you a means to underclock using the OS. Very useful if you're producing say a spreadsheet of underclocked CPU frequency vs benchmark results in the same OS. Heck, one doesn't even have to restart the OS after each underclocked frequency change.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Underclocking
> 
> *"Underclocking, also known as downclocking, is modifying a computer or electronic circuit's timing settings to run at a lower clock rate than is specified."*
> 
> *NEXT TIME BE MORE SPECIFIC!!!!!!!*


You are right, I didn't worded my point correctly. What I meant I don't want to do it via windows, I want to have control myself of the clocks and voltage. Plus, I don't think I needed to be more specific since I've been stating since the beginning that I wanted to it via direct control of multiplier.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Can we get back to the topic of this thread? Discussion of Z170 based boards. Thank you.


----------



## MattCookR1

Sure.


----------



## Timur Born

I need a Z170 based motherboard for compatibility tests of professional audio hardware. So here are some rather technical questions:

1) As far as I can see the only board that offer *both* an Intel and an Asmedia based USB 3.1 port is the ROG Maximus VIII Extreme?! Will it be available without the (for me useless) front-panel or do I have to get the highest priced board just to get both chipsets?

2) Are there other Z170 boards offering both USB 3,1 chipsets (Intel + Asmedia)?

3) There is an image of an Asus TB3 add-in to be found on the web, which seems to use a 5-pin to 10-pin cable, Asus boards offer only a 5-pin header (Asrock offers a 10-pin TB3 add-in header). Are add-in Thunderbolt/USB3.1 cards planed anytime soon for the other Asus Z170 boards?

4) High performance graphic-cards (and to some extend Intel GPUs) induce a lot of noise into the system via their power-section which then is routed to *all* ground connections by the mainboard. This leads to audible noise on connected speakers when 3-prong power-plugs (earth line) are used on the speakers. This affects both onboard audio and third-party audio (PCIe, USB, TB, FW). Are there any improvements over former mainboard designs that filter this kind of noise?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## mmansfit

Question: ¿The ASUS Z170 deluxe you apply a default overclock ?. I say this because the values of CPU ratio etc, do not come in auto?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Question: ¿The ASUS Z170 deluxe you apply a default overclock ?. I say this because the values of CPU ratio etc, do not come in auto?


What do you mean by default overclock?

If you set an XMP profile the deluxe will ask you if you want to apply "all core optimisation" which ups the voltage a bit and makes all cores run at 4.2 Turbo.

If you want to go further you can select TPU 1 for an overclock suitable for air coolers, or TPU 2 for an overclock that suits watercoolers. It will take 5-20 mins for the motherboard to asses your hardware and test it for stability. Even then mine wasn't particularly stable but it does give you an idea of what settings to use.


----------



## Stigmatta

Have the Maximus VIII Extremes hit American shelves yet? Ive looked everywhere!


----------



## MrBeer

looks like they updated 1101

ASUS Z170-Deluxe BIOS 1101
Support TPM function.
File Size
7,36 (MBytes) 2015.10.05 update
Download from
Global (DLM) Global P2P
http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Z170-DELUXE&p=1&s=50


----------



## mmansfit

Resetting to factory settings of the bios, I automatically sets the following values in the in section "AI TWEAKER":

Ai Overclock Tuner: Manual
BCLK Frequency:100.0
CPU Core ratio: Per core
1- Core ratio limit: 43
2- Core ratio limit: 42
3- Core ratio limit: 41
4- Core ratio limit: 41
TPU: TPU1
DRAM Frequency: DDR4-23000 MHZ
CPU CORE/Cache Voltage: OFFSET

I set maximum CPU frequency is 4.3 Hz


----------



## Tmplt

Is anyone able to get multi-monitor video output with one monitor being in the DVI port? The DVI-connected screen is half-covered with useless static. Does anyone else have this issue?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Stigmatta*
> 
> Have the Maximus VIII Extremes hit American shelves yet? Ive looked everywhere!


A week or so away.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cbprod*
> 
> im on the 1003 bios can someone tell me step by step how to flashback to an older bios i cant seem to get it work.


The instructions are in the manual.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> looks like they updated 1101
> 
> ASUS Z170-Deluxe BIOS 1101
> Support TPM function.
> File Size
> 7,36 (MBytes) 2015.10.05 update
> Download from
> Global (DLM) Global P2P
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Z170-DELUXE&p=1&s=50


Lol.. So, If it was "Intel" That's some sort of record.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> looks like they updated 1101
> 
> ASUS Z170-Deluxe BIOS 1101
> Support TPM function.
> File Size
> 7,36 (MBytes) 2015.10.05 update
> Download from
> Global (DLM) Global P2P
> http://support.asus.com/Download.aspx?SLanguage=en&m=Z170-DELUXE&p=1&s=50


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> The instructions are in the manual.
> Lol.. So, If it was "Intel" That's some sort of record.


Sorry, how do you mean? Incremental updates to microcode happen weeks apart on new platforms, this isn't anything new.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, how do you mean? Incremental updates to microcode happen weeks apart on new platforms, this isn't anything new.


Weeks? This would be like hours.

Anyways, BIOS Updates are always appreciated  Except I am sure I should be doing something else tonight besides flashing..


----------



## BrokenPC

Only one reboot for this. Nice still weird how it goes to the AMI screen. Then you do the setup and it boots five times before running normally. However, looks stable to me. Auto overclock and all. Nice. I only get to 4.3 without adding voltage but that's ok.


----------



## jleslie246

What is the best motherboard to use for i7 and Z170? Im leaning Asus Extreme but it stil is not out. Ill be using my 2z 780's in SLI untill the next wave of video cards come out. I will be using a custom water loop. I also want the fastest SSD possible without using a PCIe slot. I want max performance for 2 graphics cards. I am coming from a FX8350 system.. Ive not done an Intel system since P4's. I need RAM recommendation as well, 16-32G.


----------



## BrokenPC

Extreme is on the boat.. should be out soon. I have to buy one. Has that little mini SAS winking at me. I have a Deluxe. It has been terrific for me.


----------



## lysyn

Bios 1101 (Deluxe) shows still wrong CPU voltage. Bios 1,345v adaptative - CPU-z (AIDA) with 1.488v? Bios 901 shows correctly.


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> Bios 1101 (Deluxe) shows still wrong CPU voltage. Bios 1,345v adaptative - CPU-z (AIDA) with 1.488v? Bios 901 shows correctly.


It shows the voltage correctly in the EZ page of the UEFI, but the adaptive voltage isn't applied correctly, or at least how it did in previous versions of the BIOS.
I've also noticed that 1101 is very sluggish in advanced settings as well, and takes ages to show the monitored voltages.
1101 is another dud IMO.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

So it's the same problem with the 1003 version that they removed? It gives too much voltage. In 1003 I had 1.315 set in adaptive in bios and it gave me 1.48 something. It wasn't reported incorrectly as my chip overheated in like 2s to 100C. I got scared like hell. Stupid Asus and intel made me run prime with almost 1.5V on average air cooling. I am lucky I didn't fry the chip.

So STAY CLEAR of these **** bioses until they fix it. If you want to try them please do not put the CPU under stress as it will definitely throttle.


----------



## smonkie

New Bios for Z170-A. Let's hope adaptive voltage is fixed. ^^


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BaldE4gl3*
> 
> So it's the same problem with the 1003 version that they removed? It gives too much voltage. In 1003 I had 1.315 set in adaptive in bios and it gave me 1.48 something. It wasn't reported incorrectly as my chip overheated in like 2s to 100C. I got scared like hell. Stupid Asus and intel made me run prime with almost 1.5V on average air cooling. I am lucky I didn't fry the chip.
> 
> So STAY CLEAR of these **** bioses until they fix it. If you want to try them please do not put the CPU under stress as it will definitely throttle.


Or you can either offset the difference until another BIOS is rolled out with an update from intel for the PCU, or use a fixed voltage.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Or you can either offset the difference until another BIOS is rolled out with an update from intel for the PCU, or use a fixed voltage.


Offsetting the difference with adaptive had no effect when I tried it with 1003, voltages were still way too high.. Had to go back to offset voltage.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> New Bios for Z170-A. Let's hope adaptive voltage is fixed. ^^


Nevermind, they take it down.


----------



## BaldE4gl3

I second that.. offsetting made no difference in 1003 with adaptive voltage. I didn't even try offset voltage, I just switched back to 901.


----------



## BrokenPC

Shouldn't there be new Chipset drivers as well? How come the Chipset drivers are old but the Intel Microcode is new? Stuff is now out of synch.


----------



## smonkie

And they upload the screwed BIOS again. Has a monkey taken control over Asus website?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Shouldn't there be new Chipset drivers as well? How come the Chipset drivers are old but the Intel Microcode is new? Stuff is now out of synch.


That isn't how these things work, not one bit









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> And they upload the screwed BIOS again. Has a monkey taken control over Asus website?


The releases are always staggered regionally


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> And they upload the screwed BIOS again. Has a monkey taken control over Asus website?


The firmware norm for Asus. Back in the early days of the Sandy Bridge platform release (circa early 2011), a BIOS update bricked motherboards left right and center. Hopefully, BIOS flashback is better insurance this time around.


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Nevermind, they take it down.


Haha, they might.

I've just flashed it.
Adaptive voltage ramps up to voltage at turbo boost again to ~1,45Vc, when set to +0.03, which should go to 1.28Vc in my case. It also does when set to 1.28Vc in manual without disabling SVID. It also does when using offset mode... geeeeee.......

I ignore that from now on, set to preferred turbo vcore, disable SVID and try again in six months. Would save me some time for sure...


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Maximus VIII hero Bios 1001 was released today, but adaptative Vcore is broken.
I setup in bios 1.34V with LLC =5, it should give me a real Vcore under load of 1.36V, instead the real Vcore under load goes to 1.53V (measured in aisuite/hwinfo).
I also tried LLC=1 and the real Vcore was much higher than the bios setting.
Core temps were also sky high.

I went back to bios ver 902.
I'm surprised that asus released such a dangerous and broken bios version.


----------



## BrokenPC

Ok, So, the chipset drivers being released with the same version numbers as the microcode at the same time in the same package kind of threw me. then if that's not how it works at all.

Anyways, could this be they are packaging the non overclock broken microcode from the H series into the H series BIOS by mistake?


----------



## tundal

Hey guys,

For Z170-A (win10 64 bits) : Just noticed a SATA driver was removed, "ASMEDIA_Win7_8_10-Ver3160" no longer here, only Intel Rapid Storage driver now.
Any info on that ? Here or somewhere else ?
Thx


----------



## indianajonze

goddamn it asus get your act together. 2nd straight bios update that is borked. don't you guys test these things before releasing? it takes 5 seconds to see that adaptive is seriously messed up and comes dangerously close to frying our processors


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Maximus VIII hero Bios 1001 was released today, but adaptative Vcore is broken.
> I setup in bios 1.34V with LLC =5, it should give me a real Vcore under load of 1.36V, instead the real Vcore under load goes to 1.53V (measured in aisuite/hwinfo).
> I also tried LLC=1 and the real Vcore was much higher than the bios setting.
> Core temps were also sky high.
> 
> I went back to bios ver 902.
> I'm surprised that asus released such a dangerous and broken bios version.


Same with beta BIOS 0907 for M8G. Back to 0902.


----------



## lysyn

I can testing the new version of the BIOS.


----------



## tundal

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tundal*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> For Z170-A (win10 64 bits) : Just noticed a SATA driver was removed, "ASMEDIA_Win7_8_10-Ver3160" no longer here, only Intel Rapid Storage driver now.
> Any info on that ? Here or somewhere else ?
> Thx


Nevermind, the driver is back x)


----------



## TMatzelle60

Link removed in respect to Asus NDA


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> IMPACT PICS HERE
> http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/324506/asus-maximus-viii-impact/fotos#open
> 
> Lack of certain features turned me off in getting that board.


Do I see it right that mpcie combo card is gone?!
"Man! It's about time."
It was one very weak point from my point of view. There were many issues with not working m.2 slots due to doa connection socket.

So does it mean now that m.2 socket is on the backside?


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> IMPACT PICS HERE
> http://nl.hardware.info/productinfo/324506/asus-maximus-viii-impact/fotos#open
> 
> Lack of certain features turned me off in getting that board.


I keep getting 404, can anyone re-up the pics?


----------



## error-id10t

. Yeap same problem for me, thought it was ok but nope.


----------



## Origondoo

Now I also get 404...
Couple of hours ago it worked well.

Maybe they had to take it down... too early


----------



## Silent Scone

Link works here


----------



## Origondoo

Hmm the price for the board should be much lower. No cool hub, no display port, no additional cost for mpcie combo. Less usb connectors on rear.

There's a good redesign removing some not needed cost adders


----------



## mandrix

So I did some more testing with my problem of AI Suite not installing correctly, and I found the conflict but not the solution. This pertains primarily to Aquaero owners.

My two Aquaero 5 Pro controllers are USB 2.0 connected to the motherboard. If I disconnect the cable from the motherboard, I can install AI Suite, but it can only be run as long as I keep the USB cable disconnected.

Here is what little I know.
Each Aquaero appears to the system as a Keyboard Device. Might be relevant.
If AI Suite is installed and I reinsert the USB cable the pc will not boot into Windows 10, and "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_EQUAL" is a reoccurring message by the Win10 OS on subsequent reboots.

Anyway I present this for any other Aquaero owners that may have/are struggling with this, not as a debate of the software's usefulness.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So I did some more testing with my problem of AI Suite not installing correctly, and I found the conflict but not the solution. This pertains primarily to Aquaero owners.
> 
> My two Aquaero 5 Pro controllers are USB 2.0 connected to the motherboard. If I disconnect the cable from the motherboard, I can install AI Suite, but it can only be run as long as I keep the USB cable disconnected.
> 
> Here is what little I know.
> Each Aquaero appears to the system as a Keyboard Device. Might be relevant.
> If AI Suite is installed and I reinsert the USB cable the pc will not boot into Windows 10, and "DRIVER_IRQL_NOT_EQUAL" is a reoccurring message by the Win10 OS on subsequent reboots.
> 
> Anyway I present this for any other Aquaero owners that may have/are struggling with this, not as a debate of the software's usefulness.


Just another USB incompatibility with AI SUITE, just like the one with the Logitech Gaming Software... Its either the Mobo connect, or the USB 3.1 boost in the suite.


----------



## Origondoo

Here the pics of M8I (in case the link did not work for everyone)

NO PICS yet. Removed due to NDA

I hope there will be no issues for the monoblock solutions due to the capacitiors that near to the CPU socket.

@ Raja is there any update on M8I from your side?


----------



## [email protected]

No updates from me as this is supposed to be under NDA until the 9th (PST). The goons breached it. Would appreciate if you can remove the pics from this thread, thank you.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No updates from me as this is supposed to be under NDA until the 9th (PST). The goons breached it. Would appreciate if you can remove the pics from this thread, thank you.


Ok. Pics removed. Excited about the board


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No updates from me as this is supposed to be under NDA until the 9th (PST). The goons breached it. Would appreciate if you can remove the pics from this thread, thank you.


Sad part is we can't even get the pro gamin-g board even it is announced, what e-talier @[email protected]?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja removed link due to NDA

Even though i was excited about the board the missing usb 2.0 header on the board kinda made me look away since i use kraken and grid+


----------



## Yuhfhrh

The impact looks nice!


----------



## lysyn

When they come out good bios for Asus Z170?


----------



## mikeaj

Yeah, whatever did happen to that Z170I Pro Gaming? (I'm just trolling, as I see this asked just above.)

I didn't check all 150 pages, but for a serious question:
Is Z170M-PLUS really the high end for mATX (other than Gene, which is ~$100 more expensive)? You'd think there'd be room for something in between in terms of feature set. As far as I can tell, Z170M-PLUS doesn't even have 5-way optimization, has few ports, basic audio, fairly basic VRM, only 3 fan headers total (!), while Gene is full-fat ROG. Seems like a hole in the product stack, though I guess launches like the Maximus VIII Impact would be a bigger deal in terms of prestige and sales.

Some previous generations had, for example, a Gryphon, but that doesn't seem to be a thing this time (yet). Maybe a Z170M Pro Gaming, if that's your thing now? Or a regular channel board?


----------



## JustinSane

After upgrading my BIOS to 0905 on my Maximus Ranger VIII I hadn't had a BSOD in about a week. But I just got one tonight







. This time it was - 0x000000d1

Any ideas on what to try?

EDIT: Just saw there was another BIOS update Tuesday. Something to improve compatibility with Samsung M.2 SSDs (which I have). Do you think that might be what's going wrong?

Here's my settings:


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> After upgrading my BIOS to 0905 on my Maximus Ranger VIII I hadn't had a BSOD in about a week. But I just got one tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This time it was - 0x000000d1
> 
> Any ideas on what to try?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw there was another BIOS update Tuesday. Something to improve compatibility with Samsung M.2 SSDs (which I have). Do you think that might be what's going wrong?
> 
> Here's my settings:


Who knows, it's memory corruption so most likely an unstable overclock.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JustinSane*
> 
> After upgrading my BIOS to 0905 on my Maximus Ranger VIII I hadn't had a BSOD in about a week. But I just got one tonight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This time it was - 0x000000d1
> 
> Any ideas on what to try?
> 
> EDIT: Just saw there was another BIOS update Tuesday. Something to improve compatibility with Samsung M.2 SSDs (which I have). Do you think that might be what's going wrong?
> 
> Here's my settings:


Try the new bios Version 1001


----------



## tundal

Ok I need an explaination.

Is https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-A/HelpDesk_Download/ the right place to check for Z170-A drivers ?
Everytime I check I see drivers showing and diseappering hours latter .... Plus they are dated in the past, so it is hard to understand if they are really new ....

Today some new MEI, IRST, and Intel Graphics drivers were on this page. They are gone for now.

Is there a way we can get notified / mailed / RSS or something when new drivers come out ?

Thanks


----------



## BrokenPC

They were there when I went just now.

They are new. They go with the newer BIOS files. Even though someone said they were not related, But.. they are.


----------



## Mads1

Anyone seen the new impact vIII not sure i like it, be good to see the reviews on it though soon.


----------



## Praz

Some LLC voltage testing. M8E, CPU multiplier at 45x, adaptive voltage mode set to 1.35V and LLC set to level 4. Prim95 v28.7 Blend used for loading. First pic - voltage raises to 1.080V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.344V. 40.60ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - 1.344V is maintained as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.768V.





As a comparision the pics below are when running small FFTs. First pic - voltage raises to 1.076V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.340V. 30.40ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - Voltage levels out at 1.324V as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.764V.


----------



## Menthol

Praz,
Which bios you on?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Praz,
> Which bios you on?


Hello

It is a test version.


----------



## dexx

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Is Z170M-PLUS really the high end for mATX (other than Gene, which is ~$100 more expensive)?


Given the bazillion ATX Z170 boards recently released, there does seem to be a lack of decent gaming MATX boards.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> It is a test version.


Figures....Adaptive works.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Figures....Adaptive works.


I'm using adaptive voltage on 1101, it works - that's not really the issue.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm using adaptive voltage on 1101, it works - that's not really the issue.


eh no it doesnt. well it works as in it is operating and will modify the voltage based on load, but it doesn't maintain any limits you set. set adaptive for a voltage of 1.328 and watch as it spikes to 1.5 to 1.6 under load. this, my friend, is not good. 1101 and the previous build, 1001, make adaptive mode highly dangerous to the health and well-being of your cpu. that means it doesn't work

incidentally, i tried 1101 using the new MEI driver that was posted yesterday. same result, adaptive tries its hardest to fry my cpu


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> eh no it doesnt. well it works as in it is operating and will modify the voltage based on load, but it doesn't maintain any limits you set. set adaptive for a voltage of 1.328 and watch as it spikes to 1.5 to 1.6 under load. this, my friend, is not good. 1101 and the previous build, 1001, make adaptive mode highly dangerous to the health and well-being of your cpu. that means it doesn't work


How are you measuring this?


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> How are you measuring this?


cpu-z, hwinfo, right in the bios, take your pick. and it's not an issue of not reading the voltages correctly as the thermals go through the roof as well. everyone else here is having the same issue (read back the last 5 pages or so), so i would say you are quite fortunate if you aren't experiencing this nonsense


----------



## lysyn

For me also the voltage jumps. 1.345 bios - 1,488 windows (adaptative - bios 1101 Deluxe).
Bios 901 - 1.345 bios - 1.344 windows.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> cpu-z, hwinfo, right in the bios, take your pick. everyone else here is having the same issue, so i would say you are quite fortunate if you aren't experiencing this nonsense


Have you checked over DMM? You can simply offset the difference. I am on the same builds as you, doesn't seem to affect stability at all. One shouldn't purchase new platforms in their infancy (1 or 2 month into life cycle) if they aren't prepared to find teething problems when overclocking, whether they be with the vendor or otherwise.


----------



## indianajonze

well i mean i'm not going to debate it with you, but if those are your solutions (offsetting the difference or not buying the platform) i would suspect you understand neither the concept of adaptive voltage nor retail consumer product marketing. it's ****ed, plain and simple, and has been for the last two updates. 1001 was pulled. i suspect 1101 won't be far behind


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> well i mean i'm not going to debate it with you, but if those are your solutions (offsetting the difference or not buying the platform) i would suspect you understand neither the concept of adaptive voltage nor retail consumer product marketing. it's ****ed, plain and simple, and has been for the last two updates. 1001 was pulled. i suspect 1101 won't be far behind


So you haven't checked with a DMM then? Sorry, it's just you skipped that question - didn't mean to rattle your cage. I said you can - I don't remember typing it was a solution, only that adaptive voltage does in fact work and isn't broken - perhaps you can explain to me precisely how adaptive works then.


----------



## Wassap

for the z170 pro gaming, where should i plug the os drive ssd (regular sata)?
not planning on using sata express or m.2 devices for now, and i dont know if i shouls use sata6g_*1* that is part of the sate expresss or the sata6g_*3* that is the first of the normal sata ports.
thanks.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wassap*
> 
> for the z170 pro gaming, where should i plug the os drive ssd (regular sata)?
> not planning on using sata express or m.2 devices for now, and i dont know if i shouls use sata6g_*1* that is part of the sate expresss or the sata6g_*3* that is the first of the normal sata ports.
> thanks.


Hello

I would use SATA6G_3.


----------



## jleslie246

Micro center has i7 on sale for $319.00


----------



## lysyn

Praz tested the new bios (test) to Deluxe?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Why on earth based on the Leaked before NDA pics does the Pro Gaming ITX look better then the Impact. More USB onboard usb 2.0 and 3.0


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Some LLC voltage testing. M8E, CPU multiplier at 45x, adaptive voltage mode set to 1.35V and LLC set to level 4. Prim95 v28.7 Blend used for loading. First pic - voltage raises to 1.080V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.344V. 40.60ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - 1.344V is maintained as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.768V.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a comparision the pics below are when running small FFTs. First pic - voltage raises to 1.076V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.340V. 30.40ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - Voltage levels out at 1.324V as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.764V.


For those who don't have toys such as this, would it be fair to say from those pictures that using LLC4 doesn't cause any spikes? I keep reading that people are worried about spikes that cannot be captured by standard software monitoring which of course your toy isn't one of.

For me I can use either 1.33v with LLC5 or 1.35v with LLC4 and both give exact same results under idle, moderate or heavy load, so curious which you'd recommend? They're so close voltage-wise it doesn't really matter either way to me.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> So you haven't checked with a DMM then? Sorry, it's just you skipped that question - didn't mean to rattle your cage. I said you can - I don't remember typing it was a solution, only that adaptive voltage does in fact work and isn't broken - perhaps you can explain to me precisely how adaptive works then.


I'm too scared to use my DMM and braking something and booting up with a 00 so I won't try that, I'll let someone else try it. But Hero has this same problem too, if I use my 1.33v LLC5 Adaptive it will go to 1.52v under load and when I boot back into BIOS it shows 1.5v. This is not normal Adaptive behavior as I'm sure you know. So just to check, you fix this by using offset?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For those who don't have toys such as this, would it be fair to say from those pictures that using LLC4 doesn't cause any spikes? I keep reading that people are worried about spikes that cannot be captured by standard software monitoring which of course your toy isn't one of.
> 
> For me I can use either 1.33v with LLC5 or 1.35v with LLC4 and both give exact same results under idle, moderate or heavy load, so curious which you'd recommend? They're so close voltage-wise it doesn't really matter either way to me.
> I'm too scared to use my DMM and braking something and booting up with a 00 so I won't try that, I'll let someone else try it. But Hero has this same problem too, if I use my 1.33v LLC5 Adaptive it will go to 1.52v under load and when I boot back into BIOS it shows 1.5v. This is not normal Adaptive behavior as I'm sure you know. So just to check, you fix this by using offset?


No, offset as in the very definition of the word - or to counteract by lowering the voltage input into the total adaptive field. This is only a suggestion seeing as people seem to be very putout by the fact they cannot use adaptive till the microcode is updated further


----------



## error-id10t

I don't see how it's microcode though. The microcode was updated to 3A on 1001 BIOS. I changed it back to the older 34 and the problem remained - both microcodes behave the same way with this new BIOS. I then updated the older 0902 BIOS with the new 3A microcode and it hasn't got a problem.

Changing microcode is easy enough so once a fix comes it's easy to tell if that had anything to do with it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, offset as in the very definition of the word - or to counteract by lowering the voltage input into the total adaptive field. This is only a suggestion seeing as people seem to be very putout by the fact they cannot use adaptive till the microcode is updated further


In other words you're suggesting we use the offset (-) adaptive component as a workaround. Going back to the previous BIOS is an easier workaround , less dangerous and requires no new stress testing. Furthermore, when this is fixed, we would have to do the same thing all over again. All indications are that fixing adaptive is the priority if full scale beta testing is to continue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For those who don't have toys such as this, would it be fair to say from those pictures that using LLC4 doesn't cause any spikes? I keep reading that people are worried about spikes that cannot be captured by standard software monitoring which of course your toy isn't one of.


Hello

A toy is something to play with. A tool is used in the course of one's work. The below screenshots are with the same settings and configuration as previously posted. As can be seen maximum overshoot is approximately 24mV and the overshoot lasts 21μs.


----------



## error-id10t

Thanks for that so no big deal at least with LLC4.

update: Just tried latest microcode floating around; 4A.. no change, Adaptive still wants to kill the chip.


----------



## Mads1

The Maximus VIII Impact is the ultimate pound for pound motherboard
The constraints imposed by the smaller Mini-ITX form factor usually call for compromises on features, performance, and fan controls-but ROG doesn't compromise. Instead, we created more board real estate by building vertically using daughter cards. One hosts an ATX-class 8-phase power solution that delivers stable, noise-free power for optimal overclocking, while a second elevates the premium audio DAC above board-level interference to produce exceptionally clear sound. A third lets ASUS' industry-leading fan controls govern up to five fans, enough to ensure the cooling for an entire Mini-ITX system is no louder than necessary. Then we added more extras, like the first U.2 storage implementation on Mini-ITX, USB Type-C connectivity for next-gen devices, and MU-MIMO functionality to improve Wi-Fi performance. All told, the Maximus VIII Impact has double the component density of typical ATX boards. It also supports DDR4 memory speeds up to an incredible 4133MHz, so we didn't take our foot off the gas, either. Any way you slice it, this is an undeniably impressive example of motherboard engineering


----------



## jleslie246

Hey guys, how do you reinstall Windows 10 after upgrading to Skylake (new mb and cpu). Do I just put 7 on then upgrade to 10? Gotta be an easier way.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Some LLC voltage testing. M8E, CPU multiplier at 45x, adaptive voltage mode set to 1.35V and LLC set to level 4. Prim95 v28.7 Blend used for loading. First pic - voltage raises to 1.080V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.344V. 40.60ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - 1.344V is maintained as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.768V.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As a comparision the pics below are when running small FFTs. First pic - voltage raises to 1.076V at the beginning of loading. Full load initial voltage at 1.340V. 30.40ms voltage transition from idle to full load. Second pic - Voltage levels out at 1.324V as shown measuring 100ms after initial loading. Also showing is idle voltage of 0.764V.


Hi Asus praz,

With c8 enabled, hwinfo will read 0v at long idle. Does it work the same with dmm readings? Can u enable c8 and show us ur results ?


----------



## Timur Born

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> One hosts an ATX-class 8-phase power solution that delivers stable, noise-free power for optimal overclocking, while a second elevates the premium audio DAC above board-level interference to produce exceptionally clear sound.


And then you add a higher performance graphic-card and get noise all over the floor (literally). It's not Asus fault as it happens with all systems, but at least they could tell people that "noise-free power" and "clear sound" come with an asterisk.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you reinstall Windows 10 after upgrading to Skylake (new mb and cpu). Do I just put 7 on then upgrade to 10? Gotta be an easier way.


It's a PITA, I rang MS and they took my Win8 key and gave me a Win10 key but it took about an hour of convincing.. at least I "think" I have a proper key as it's different than a normal upgrade. If all else fails, yeah need to install Win7/8 then upgrade.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mads1*
> 
> 
> 
> The Maximus VIII Impact is the ultimate pound for pound motherboard
> The constraints imposed by the smaller Mini-ITX form factor usually call for compromises on features, performance, and fan controls-but ROG doesn't compromise. Instead, we created more board real estate by building vertically using daughter cards. One hosts an ATX-class 8-phase power solution that delivers stable, noise-free power for optimal overclocking, while a second elevates the premium audio DAC above board-level interference to produce exceptionally clear sound. A third lets ASUS' industry-leading fan controls govern up to five fans, enough to ensure the cooling for an entire Mini-ITX system is no louder than necessary. Then we added more extras, like the first U.2 storage implementation on Mini-ITX, USB Type-C connectivity for next-gen devices, and MU-MIMO functionality to improve Wi-Fi performance. All told, the Maximus VIII Impact has double the component density of typical ATX boards. It also supports DDR4 memory speeds up to an incredible 4133MHz, so we didn't take our foot off the gas, either. Any way you slice it, this is an undeniably impressive example of motherboard engineering


Kind of disapointed...

no start / reset button. How the hack shoul I test it outside the case...

u.2 is fine but m.2 is a must have.

I was really counting on this board for my next build. But lack of m.2 is deal breaker


----------



## phillyman36

Just wondering for those with Z170(Deluxe) how is the 1101 bios?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Hey guys, how do you reinstall Windows 10 after upgrading to Skylake (new mb and cpu). Do I just put 7 on then upgrade to 10? Gotta be an easier way.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> It's a PITA, I rang MS and they took my Win8 key and gave me a Win10 key but it took about an hour of convincing.. at least I "think" I have a proper key as it's different than a normal upgrade. If all else fails, yeah need to install Win7/8 then upgrade.


You can use the Windows media creation tool to create your own licensed version of windows 10 either on USB or DVD.


----------



## error-id10t

Off-topic but seeing the question was asked, what do you mean? That installation is useless as it won't activate after new mobo anymore.


----------



## jwsg

Maybe off topic but its another worry when building a new system.

Say you have a couple of W7 retail disks both with W8 upgrade keys and now W10 activations on a couple of PCs and you're going Skylake on one this time around - its not obvious the best way. And then in a years time no free W10 upgrade for the next build? Why couldn't they have a portal to register your two licenses and you can set which 2 motherboards trey are for - for life?


----------



## Silent Scone

Double


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> In other words you're suggesting we use the offset (-) adaptive component as a workaround. Going back to the previous BIOS is an easier workaround , less dangerous and requires no new stress testing. Furthermore, when this is fixed, we would have to do the same thing all over again. All indications are that fixing adaptive is the priority if full scale beta testing is to continue.


No, you can best measure the voltage via DMM and input what is required into the adaptive field. It's a suggestion, not a fix. The use of the word offset was in the literal sense.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys i have the asus ranger board and the 6700K, all bios at default, and when running prime95 or any other stressful program, my vcore is like 1.408v lowest but mainly on 1.424v/1.440v, is this not to high ? my pc has been running flawlessly thou the last week.


----------



## Mads1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Kind of disapointed...
> 
> no start / reset button. How the hack shoul I test it outside the case...
> 
> u.2 is fine but m.2 is a must have.
> 
> I was really counting on this board for my next build. But lack of m.2 is deal breaker




reset its on the back i/o now.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No, you can best measure the voltage via DMM and input what is required into the adaptive field. It's a suggestion, not a fix. The use of the word offset was in the literal sense.


Primitive method, even worse than I thought.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> Hi Asus praz,
> 
> With c8 enabled, hwinfo will read 0v at long idle. Does it work the same with dmm readings? Can u enable c8 and show us ur results ?


Hello

Reported C-state induced voltage changes would happen internal of the processor. The VRM is not going to reflect these voltages.


----------



## nyxz

@[email protected]
Hey, so I just completed my skylake build with the asus z170 deluxe awesome build quality!!!!!
It seems that I have a problem with the utility software called mobo_connect (what does it actually do?) when I install it I get BSOD and random application crashes/errors? like this



As soon as I uninstall the mobo_connect software everything goes back to normal. Any ideas?

Here is an example of one of the errors:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



System.Reflection.TargetInvocationException: Exception has been thrown by the target of an invocation. ---> System.NullReferenceException: Object reference not set to an instance of an object.
at HidLib.HidDevice.GetHidFeature(Byte[] buffer) in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\HidLib\HidDevice.cs:line 265
at BrightnessController.Display.GetDisplayBrightness() in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\BrightnessController\Display.cs:line 206
at BrightnessController.Display.Initialize() in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\BrightnessController\Display.cs:line 54
at BrightnessController.DisplayManager.UpdateDisplayList() in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\BrightnessController\DisplayManager.cs:line 189
at BrightnessController.MainWindow..ctor() in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\BrightnessController\MainWindow.xaml.cs:line 96
--- End of inner exception stack trace ---
at System.RuntimeTypeHandle.CreateInstance(RuntimeType type, Boolean publicOnly, Boolean noCheck, Boolean& canBeCached, RuntimeMethodHandleInternal& ctor, Boolean& bNeedSecurityCheck)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceSlow(Boolean publicOnly, Boolean skipCheckThis, Boolean fillCache, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Boolean nonPublic)
at System.RuntimeType.CreateInstanceImpl(BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes, StackCrawlMark& stackMark)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, BindingFlags bindingAttr, Binder binder, Object[] args, CultureInfo culture, Object[] activationAttributes)
at System.Activator.CreateInstance(Type type, Object[] args)
at System.Xaml.Schema.SafeReflectionInvoker.CreateInstanceCritical(Type type, Object[] arguments)
at System.Xaml.Schema.XamlTypeInvoker.CreateInstance(Object[] arguments)
at MS.Internal.Xaml.Runtime.ClrObjectRuntime.CreateInstance(XamlType xamlType, Object[] args)
at MS.Internal.Xaml.Runtime.PartialTrustTolerantRuntime.CreateInstance(XamlType xamlType, Object[] args)
at System.Xaml.XamlObjectWriter.Logic_CreateAndAssignToParentStart(ObjectWriterContext ctx)
at System.Xaml.XamlObjectWriter.WriteStartMember(XamlMember property)
at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.TransformNodes(XamlReader xamlReader, XamlObjectWriter xamlWriter, Boolean onlyLoadOneNode, Boolean skipJournaledProperties, Boolean shouldPassLineNumberInfo, IXamlLineInfo xamlLineInfo, IXamlLineInfoConsumer xamlLineInfoConsumer, XamlContextStack`1 stack, IStyleConnector styleConnector)
at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.Load(XamlReader xamlReader, IXamlObjectWriterFactory writerFactory, Boolean skipJournaledProperties, Object rootObject, XamlObjectWriterSettings settings, Uri baseUri)
at System.Windows.Markup.WpfXamlLoader.LoadBaml(XamlReader xamlReader, Boolean skipJournaledProperties, Object rootObject, XamlAccessLevel accessLevel, Uri baseUri)
at System.Windows.Markup.XamlReader.LoadBaml(Stream stream, ParserContext parserContext, Object parent, Boolean closeStream)
at System.Windows.Application.LoadBamlStreamWithSyncInfo(Stream stream, ParserContext pc)
at System.Windows.Application.DoStartup()
at System.Windows.Application.<_ctor>b__0(Object unused)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.InvokeImpl()
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.RunInternal(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state, Boolean preserveSyncCtx)
at System.Threading.ExecutionContext.Run(ExecutionContext executionContext, ContextCallback callback, Object state)
at System.Windows.Threading.DispatcherOperation.Invoke()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.ProcessQueue()
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.WndProcHook(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndWrapper.WndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam, Boolean& handled)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.DispatcherCallbackOperation(Object o)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.InternalRealCall(Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at System.Windows.Threading.ExceptionWrapper.TryCatchWhen(Object source, Delegate callback, Object args, Int32 numArgs, Delegate catchHandler)
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.LegacyInvokeImpl(DispatcherPriority priority, TimeSpan timeout, Delegate method, Object args, Int32 numArgs)
at MS.Win32.HwndSubclass.SubclassWndProc(IntPtr hwnd, Int32 msg, IntPtr wParam, IntPtr lParam)
at MS.Win32.UnsafeNativeMethods.DispatchMessage(MSG& msg)
at System.Windows.Threading.Dispatcher.PushFrameImpl(DispatcherFrame frame)
at System.Windows.Application.RunDispatcher(Object ignore)
at System.Windows.Application.RunInternal(Window window)
at BrightnessController.App.Main() in c:\Users\Jens\Documents\brightnesscontroller\BrightnessController\App.xaml.cs:line 52


----------



## FL00D

Does anyone know if there's a USB keyboard/mouse power on/off option in the BIOS? My keyboard and mouse remain powered after my PC shuts down and I really don't want that.

Many thanks


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Does anyone know if there's a USB keyboard/mouse power on/off option in the BIOS? My keyboard and mouse remain powered after my PC shuts down and I really don't want that.
> 
> Many thanks


Enter BIOS > Advanced Controls > APM > Enable EuP Ready option

They remained powered on because the motherboard supplies power so that you can charge wireless mouses, phones etc
It cuts down the power to the usb ports to meet some energy requirement I think this will disable the leds.


----------



## amd42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Kind of disapointed...
> 
> no start / reset button. How the hack shoul I test it outside the case...
> 
> u.2 is fine but m.2 is a must have.
> 
> I was really counting on this board for my next build. But lack of m.2 is deal breaker


That's why I have one of these on hand:

http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8756/ele-414/FrozenCPU_ATX_Control_Kit_0014.html


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Kind of disapointed...
> 
> no start / reset button. How the hack shoul I test it outside the case...
> 
> u.2 is fine but m.2 is a must have.
> 
> I was really counting on this board for my next build. But lack of m.2 is deal breaker


Hello

Maybe one should not make assumptions based on a single pic of the board. Both start and reset buttons are onboard. The exclusion of these two buttons, when building outside the case, should be a minor inconvenience at worst. Not a showstopper.


----------



## hajosattila

hi guys,

Is on the ASUS z170i gaming pro ITX motherboard the casing of the Wi-Fi module removable? I ask this because it stands in the way of the Alpenföhn ATLAS cooler and according to photos of the back of the motherboard it seems possible.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> You can use the Windows media creation tool to create your own licensed version of windows 10 either on USB or DVD.


I made the W10 ISO but the last thing it said was "make sure you have the product key when you're ready to install".
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amd42*
> 
> That's why I have one of these on hand:
> 
> http://www.frozencpu.com/products/8756/ele-414/FrozenCPU_ATX_Control_Kit_0014.html


I think Frozen CPU is closed.

and from what i have read, all product keys are the same. It authorizes your copy from your MS account when you log in.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Maybe one should not make assumptions based on a single pic of the board. Both start and reset buttons are onboard. The exclusion of these two buttons, when building outside the case, should be a minor inconvenience at worst. Not a showstopper.


Did never say lack of start button would be a showstopper, but lack of m.2 slot is the one. At least for me, since I own a Samsung SM951 512 GB.
M.2 is a must have (for me) for this kind of the small factor. Maybe the pic below can clarify what I'm talking about


----------



## [email protected]

U.2 is the future, thats why we pushed to have it on the board. M.2 is limited in ways that do not suit a mini-ITX enthusiast board. My focus was squarely on folks that purchase Intel 750 drives for this board - it was one or the other and we chose to push U.2. May not suit you, but then we're not looking to suit everyone.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> U.2 is the future, thats why we pushed to have it on the board. M.2 is limited in ways that do not suit a mini-ITX enthusiast board. My focus was squarely on folks that purchase Intel 750 drives for this board - it was one or the other and we chose to push U.2. May not suit you, but then we're not looking to suit everyone.


Ok. But do you consider to make some adaptors m.2 to u.2?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Ok. But do you consider to make some adaptors m.2 to u.2?


No.


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No.












Then I have to look for other itx boards









Thanks for clarification.

Maybe someone else will release m.2 to u.2 adapter. Let see.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I made the W10 ISO but the last thing it said was "make sure you have the product key when you're ready to install".


I didn't get that message but I upgraded from 7 to 10, then made the ISO. Maybe it will take your windows 7 key? maybe you can contact microsoft for the key? if not, PM me.


----------



## jleslie246

I got it. Just waiting for the RAM to get back in stock to order it then once I get that I will be ready to build.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Enter BIOS > Advanced Controls > APM > Enable EuP Ready option
> 
> They remained powered on because the motherboard supplies power so that you can charge wireless mouses, phones etc
> It cuts down the power to the usb ports to meet some energy requirement I think this will disable the leds.


That did the trick. Thanks a lot!


----------



## james8

where can I get a compatible 14+1 pin TPM module for the ASUS Z170?


----------



## sabishiihito

I grabbed a Hero Saturday and the thing has been a pain, lots of code 41 and 55 with various BIOS versions even running Skylake kits on XMP settings (2x4GB 3000C15, 2x4GB 3333C16, 4x4GB 3200C16). Slots A2 and B2 seem to be the culprits, which kills any 4 DIMM clocking (which was what I got it for in the first place vs the Asrock Formula).


----------



## hajosattila

post #1553 ???


----------



## m4x89

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> where can I get a compatible 14+1 pin TPM module for the ASUS Z170?


+1


----------



## TMatzelle60

Why no internal usb 2.0 header for my NZXT usb expansion so i can have grid+ and kraken working together

for the Impact


----------



## covsire

When are the WS boards coming and what is the expected retail price? Also, availability for the Sabertooth online is really spotty at best, are more on the way soon?


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *covsire*
> 
> When are the WS boards coming and what is the expected retail price? Also, availability for the Sabertooth online is really spotty at best, are more on the way soon?


Better than no availability on the z170i pro gaming...


----------



## In Clouds

Last week I received Z170-A, i7-6700K, 8Gb of Kingston DDR4 memory and Be Quiet Dark Rock Pro 3 cooler. At the beginning I had no problems, but then I tried to play, on built-in gpu to try it, game freezed 3 times in 2 hours. Alt + tab was working and saved me from reset.

All latest drivers were already installed and I decided to update BIOS. I had 50?? version and updated to 1101. After BIOS update, computer began to freeze in a few minutes after boot up.









I hope, that's why my Win7 already survived 3 upgrades and previous drivers interfere with new. Soon I'll try my Skylake with fresh Win7 installation, but currently my PC is useless.


----------



## nyxz

Any ideas on the following issue? http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1540#post_24495653


----------



## phillyman36

For those with the z170 series is the 1101 bios stable? I don't want to update then find its been removed due to problems then have to go back to 0901.


----------



## elmonen

Hello folks! a new user here asking for advice if someone has suggestions what to try next.. I build a new skylake rig about a month ago and been having some issus with the machine.

i5 6600k
Asus z170-a
MSI Gtx780 Lightning
Crucial ballistix sport 2400mhz ddr4
Samsung 850 Evo 120gb (os drive)
Silverstone Strider Gold 2.0 750W
SOund Blaster Z

The problem is that about 70% of the time my computer wont shutdown properly.. when I select shutdown in windows it goes to the shutdown screen and mouse/kb light turn off, screen goes black but the fans keep spinning and the power led stays on. Ive waited about 10mins but it wont close.. and in some occasions the shutdown works fine.

Ive tried:

disable fastboot / fast startup settings
Reset bios settings
Clean install Win 10
Bios update (im on newest 1101)
Installed newest intel ME / chipset drivers

I can play hours and surf web etc without issues but this problem is pretty annoying..

One notice I did was when I played MGS: Phantom pain and shutting down my computer it shutdown properly, but after playing starwars battlefront beta on origin my comp didnt want to shutdown.. I closed Origin before shutting down the computer..


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Any ideas on the following issue? http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1540#post_24495653


Hello

No idea. Submit a support ticket at ASUS.com for your region.


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> The problem is that about 70% of the time my computer wont shutdown properly.. when I select shutdown in windows it goes to the shutdown screen and mouse/kb light turn off, screen goes black but the fans keep spinning and the power led stays on. Ive waited about 10mins but it wont close.. and in some occasions the shutdown works fine.


I've had this problem as well. Turned out that on XMP-settings, it needs more voltage at VCCSA and VCCIO, to properly shutdown or even restart system.
Try upping VCCSA to 1.1Vc and VCCIO to 1.05Vc, if you have four banks of ram populated, you might even have to raise the VDIMM one notch.


----------



## lysyn

Bios 1101 is bad. We look forward to a new, good bios.
Asus does not listen to our suggestions. The last good bios is 901.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> Bios 1101 is bad. We look forward to a new, good bios.
> Asus does not listen to our suggestions. The last good bios is 901.


Worst thing is, it's been online for a week now. A potentially lethal BIOS for your CPU.


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Worst thing is, it's been online for a week now. A potentially lethal BIOS for your CPU.


i honestly think that these last two bios updates (1003 and 1101) have caused me to rethink my long-standing relationship with Asus. it's not even the lack of support, it's the lack of a sense of urgency on their part to get a working update out. these updates are dangerous (i don't care what that silent scone guy says). i get it's a new platform, etc but i follow some of the other brand boards and they don't appear to have bios updates to flagship mobos which are causing their cpus to be burned alive. might be time for a switch for me...


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> i honestly think that these last two bios updates (1003 and 1101) have caused me to rethink my long-standing relationship with Asus. it's not even the lack of support, it's the lack of a sense of urgency on their part to get a working update out. these updates are dangerous (i don't care what that silent scone guy says). i get it's a new platform, etc but i follow some of the other brand boards and they don't appear to have bios updates to flagship mobos which are causing their cpus to be burned alive. might be time for a switch for me...


It's my opinion as well. ASUS has been a pioneer way back most people here weren't even born. My first board was Pentium100, and ASUS boards were the most expensive on the market, but in the end, the best. But at that time, all integrated circuits have been developed by the board-manufacterer - ASUS starred in this tasks. Time passes, and now most of the parts are parts built from third-parties. This can be a problem for a board-producer, because tickets take time to solve. Maybe ASUS fired all the voltage regulator staff, since Intel decided to put their regulating on die, and now since things have changed again,...

I wouldn't go so far, to call it lethal. Intel CPUs are downclocking and shutting off in case of excessive heat. When on adaptive or offset mode on prime-testing, my CPU dropped turbo mode after ten seconds and clocked down. It came back to turbo, clocked down again, cycle mode.

I think ASUS underestimated the task this time, putting a flag that stays in my mind for my next mainboard decision. ASUS isn't ahead of their competition anymore.

For my part, I will wait for some weeks, if any update comes around the corner - currently still on manual voltage, during light load cpu stays at 38°c @ 1.29Vc.

Cheers!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I wouldn't go so far, to call it lethal. Intel CPUs are downclocking and shutting off in case of excessive heat. When on adaptive or offset mode on prime-testing, my CPU dropped turbo mode after ten seconds and clocked down. It came back to turbo, clocked down again, cycle mode.


1.5v+ is likely to cause degradation which will eventually kill the chip.


----------



## FL00D

Lethal due to broken adaptive voltage, right? I'm using 1101 with manual vcore and want to make sure there's nothing else wrong with it. Really don't want to fry my CPU...

Thaks


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Lethal due to broken adaptive voltage, right? I'm using 1101 with manual vcore and want to make sure there's nothing else wrong with it. Really don't want to fry my CPU...
> 
> Thaks


Yep, only with adaptive. Apparently it's a fault on Intel's side.


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yep, only with adaptive. Apparently it's a fault on Intel's side.


Only if he disabled SVID support...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> Only if he disabled SVID support...


I get it with SVID enabled. With it off you wouldn't be able to measure the voltage.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I get it with SVID enabled. With it off you wouldn't be able to measure the voltage.


Hello

How would that state of SVID affect the ability of accurately measuring the CPU voltage?


----------



## Silent Scone

Two words, second sounds like wooden


----------



## Waleh

Does anyone know when the Asus Z170i pro gaming ITX board is supposed to be released? I've been waiting for a while now and might just switch to the AsRock board since it's already out. From my understanding, this board should have already been released. In fact, I see the new z170 impact ITX board on newegg and still not this one! Thanks in advance for any help that is provided.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> How would that state of SVID affect the ability of accurately measuring the CPU voltage?


Doesn't it disable voltage monitoring?


----------



## elmonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've had this problem as well. Turned out that on XMP-settings, it needs more voltage at VCCSA and VCCIO, to properly shutdown or even restart system.
> Try upping VCCSA to 1.1Vc and VCCIO to 1.05Vc, if you have four banks of ram populated, you might even have to raise the VDIMM one notch.


Thank you very much! I'll have to test more but now it seems to have done the trick!! Dont have many games installed atm because of the fresh windows install and the battlefront beta just ended (too bad cause that was a sure way to get the comp not to shutdown). Have to install bf4 and witcher 3 and continue testing.


----------



## GTCrais

Hi, I couldn't find any other suitable thread for this question:
Got Asus Z170-K, and recently a new BIOS has come out - 0412. I had no problems flashing previous BIOS versions (I tried several while trying out some things) and currently I have the latest version, 0410, that is, latest until a few days ago. However, I've just downloaded 0412 and I can't flash it. When I select the file, it says "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!". I've used the same method of flashing as before (EZ Flash), tried a couple different USB sticks, a couple different USB ports, to no avail. Any ideas?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTCrais*
> 
> Hi, I couldn't find any other suitable thread for this question:
> Got Asus Z170-K, and recently a new BIOS has come out - 0412. I had no problems flashing previous BIOS versions (I tried several while trying out some things) and currently I have the latest version, 0410, that is, latest until a few days ago. However, I've just downloaded 0412 and I can't flash it. When I select the file, it says "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!". I've used the same method of flashing as before (EZ Flash), tried a couple different USB sticks, a couple different USB ports, to no avail. Any ideas?


Hello
Redownload the file. If still unsuccessful flash using USB BIOS Flashback. The proper procedure for doing this can be found in the included user manual.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Doesn't it disable voltage monitoring?


Hello

For most voltage reporting yes. But software reporting is not the same as measuring the voltages per the original post.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GTCrais*
> 
> Hi, I couldn't find any other suitable thread for this question:
> Got Asus Z170-K, and recently a new BIOS has come out - 0412. I had no problems flashing previous BIOS versions (I tried several while trying out some things) and currently I have the latest version, 0410, that is, latest until a few days ago. However, I've just downloaded 0412 and I can't flash it. When I select the file, it says "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!". I've used the same method of flashing as before (EZ Flash), tried a couple different USB sticks, a couple different USB ports, to no avail. Any ideas?


I been getting the error "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!" since i got my ranger motherboard, so still on original bios the board came with, and i wont use flashback as i think it messed up my previous 2 hero boards for me, so scared of trying it again, as board is working ok, just wanted the FCLK bios fix thou, let me know if you find a fix, maybe asus support can help you.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> i wont use flashback as i think it messed up my previous 2 hero boards for me, so scared of trying it again


Hello

Other than using a programmer USB BIOS Flashback is the safest way to flash the chip. If the thought of flashing with this method keeps one up at night it would be best to not flash the chip at all or ask someone else to perform the flash.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Other than using a programmer USB BIOS Flashback is the safest way to flash the chip. If the thought of flashing with this method keeps one up at night it would be best to not flash the chip at all or ask someone else to perform the flash.


Yes i think i am just going to keep the bios i have at the moment, would love to know why some people get the error "Selected file is not a proper BIOS!" thou, quite a few get it when you google the error, but not found a fix myself, could it have anything to do with secure boot enabled in uefi bios maybe ? do you have any ideals yourself ? cheers


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For most voltage reporting yes. But software reporting is not the same as measuring the voltages per the original post.


Can't find any reference to Voltage apart from mine since he asked the question.


----------



## hardatk

Just a heads up...

I got my Asus ROG Maximus Extreme VIII today!









Sadly it is not compatible with the Noctua NH-D15, as the heatsink fins block access to the first GPU.









Still, I'm excited for the motherboard, I really want the U.2 support... so now I'm shopping for another HSF


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardatk*
> 
> Just a heads up...
> 
> I got my Asus ROG Maximus Extreme VIII today!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sadly it is not compatible with the Noctua NH-D15, as the heatsink fins block access to the first GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Still, I'm excited for the motherboard, I really want the U.2 support... so now I'm shopping for another HSF


Didn't Noctua make a revision of the D15 to alleviate that very problem? I think it is the NH-D15S.


----------



## hardatk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Didn't Noctua make a revision of the D15 to alleviate that very problem? I think it is the NH-D15S.


Hmm... I'll have to give that a try, thanks I'd forgotten that they came out with an updated version!


----------



## amorphousbob

Hey, I'm hoping this is the right spot for these questions. I've 'had' a stable 6700K @ 4.6 for about a month with an ASUS Deluxe, and this weekend after a simple windows update all hell broke loose and required me to do a full clean install which 'still' hasn't 'completely' resolved the following issues:

BSOD (Attempted to write to readonly memory & IRQL Not Less Or Equal) literally 'moments' after each reboot prior to the full wipe/reinstall... basically system was completely unusable. Now after full rebuild, I've only gotten one BSOD (which is still too many) and the minidump is blaming the crashes on the BroadCom WiFi driver for the board which hasn't been updated at all since Aug 4th on the ASUS website (still marked as 'beta', too. ***).

Is there a newer version of this BroadCom driver somewhere? Is there just an incompatibility w/ Bios 901 and some new chipset update? From the looks of the rest of this thread it doesn't look like I want to update that to 1101...

I'm not really in a spot physically in my house to run cable to the computer permanently to verify further, but has anyone else encountered issues like this? I do not have AISuite installed, I have literally nothing except newest (non-beta) Nvidia drivers, Win10Pro 64bit, this broadcom driver, Steam, and all current Windows updates.

Semi-related note: 4 downloads failed in windows update: 2 related to Intel chipset updates failing to install, 2 related to Nvidia 980ti drivers. I'm not concerned about the 980 drivers since obviously that's been resolved directly, but it seems very curious regarding these chipset compatibilities.

So, I guess I'm wondering if the failed updates could either be caused by corrupt packets via the bad WIFI driver, and/or point to a more cohesive incompatibility being exposed by these beta WIFI drivers and the z170 chipset features.

Is an issue anyone else is experiencing?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> Hey, I'm hoping this is the right spot for these questions. I've 'had' a stable 6700K @ 4.6 for about a month with an ASUS Deluxe, and this weekend after a simple windows update all hell broke loose and required me to do a full clean install which 'still' hasn't 'completely' resolved the following issues:
> 
> BSOD (Attempted to write to readonly memory & IRQL Not Less Or Equal) literally 'moments' after each reboot prior to the full wipe/reinstall... basically system was completely unusable. Now after full rebuild, I've only gotten one BSOD (which is still too many) and the minidump is blaming the crashes on the BroadCom WiFi driver for the board which hasn't been updated at all since Aug 4th on the ASUS website (still marked as 'beta', too. ***).
> 
> Is there a newer version of this BroadCom driver somewhere? Is there just an incompatibility w/ Bios 901 and some new chipset update? From the looks of the rest of this thread it doesn't look like I want to update that to 1101...
> 
> I'm not really in a spot physically in my house to run cable to the computer permanently to verify further, but has anyone else encountered issues like this? I do not have AISuite installed, I have literally nothing except newest (non-beta) Nvidia drivers, Win10Pro 64bit, this broadcom driver, Steam, and all current Windows updates.
> 
> Semi-related note: 4 downloads failed in windows update: 2 related to Intel chipset updates failing to install, 2 related to Nvidia 980ti drivers. I'm not concerned about the 980 drivers since obviously that's been resolved directly, but it seems very curious regarding these chipset compatibilities.
> 
> So, I guess I'm wondering if the failed updates could either be caused by corrupt packets via the bad WIFI driver, and/or point to a more cohesive incompatibility being exposed by these beta WIFI drivers and the z170 chipset features.
> 
> Is an issue anyone else is experiencing?


I'm not experiencing these specific issues with the Wi-Fi but I did find that the driver that Windows 10 used after I upgraded from 7 did cause problems that were highlighted by awful latency spikes. Re-installing the driver, and indeed every other driver resolved this for me.


----------



## llantant

Is it worth me updating my bios to 1001 on maximus Viii hero. Been away for some time.
Is adaptive working?


----------



## rhoward2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is it worth me updating my bios to 1001 on maximus Viii hero. Been away for some time.
> Is adaptive working?


From what I've read, Adaptive mode is not working but Manual mode is. Therefore, if you need to use Adaptive mode, people are recommending to not upgrade until the issue is fixed in a later BIOS release.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhoward2*
> 
> From what I've read, Adaptive mode is not working but Manual mode is. Therefore, if you need to use Adaptive mode, people are recommending to not upgrade until the issue is fixed in a later BIOS release.


Thank you









Ill wait then.


----------



## hellr4isEr

z170i pro gaming release date?


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hellr4isEr*
> 
> z170i pro gaming release date?


I asked this as well a few pages back and waiting on a response. The z170 Impact board is on newegg but it's quite costy if you wanted that as an alternative.


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> I asked this as well a few pages back and waiting on a response. The z170 Impact board is on newegg but it's quite costy if you wanted that as an alternative.


Finally more people are asking this, I thought I was the only one. I believe this is the best board out of all the itx options but the opinions I've read seem to favour the asrock more, and the gigabyte if you really want alpine ridge.


----------



## jwsg

.


----------



## Waleh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Finally more people are asking this, I thought I was the only one. I believe this is the best board out of all the itx options but the opinions I've read seem to favour the asrock more, and the gigabyte if you really want alpine ridge.


Honestly, I'm thinking of getting the AsRock board (Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac). It has some very nice features associated with it. It also has some pretty good reviews from what I've been reading.


----------



## hellr4isEr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Waleh*
> 
> Honestly, I'm thinking of getting the AsRock board (Fatal1ty Z170 Gaming-ITX/ac). It has some very nice features associated with it. It also has some pretty good reviews from what I've been reading.


Yup that's what's sitting in my PC part picker build. I would advise against the gigabyte board because of the odd placement of the usb 3.0 header..


----------



## mandrix

So every time I have what I assume is a failed overclock, the system reboots and it says there was a power surge.
Now I just replaced my psu with a brand new one and it does the same thing (not why I replaced psu but that's another story).

Is this normal for Asus boards?


----------



## error-id10t

Excluding the assumption, when I've had this on the previous boards (haven't experienced it with z170 yet), I've had to shut all off and turn the power off the wall/plug. Clear it out and then it becomes happy, it's almost like it "remembers" it and triggers it for some reason ongoing which that seems to clear.


----------



## mandrix

It's been completely powered down several times with no change. But it's done this since I first started overclocking...since I had what I thought was a bad psu I didn't give it much thought. But it turned out to be my gpu's were finally wore out. But anyway SeaSonic replaced the psu and it does the same thing so I'm guessing there is some fault with the board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> So every time I have what I assume is a failed overclock, the system reboots and it says there was a power surge.


Hello

If this is displayed only at times of instability either ignore or disable it in the UEFI.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If this is displayed only at times of instability either ignore or disable it in the UEFI.


Yes, now that I know for sure none of my other components are bad I went ahead and disabled it.


----------



## elmonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've had this problem as well. Turned out that on XMP-settings, it needs more voltage at VCCSA and VCCIO, to properly shutdown or even restart system.
> Try upping VCCSA to 1.1Vc and VCCIO to 1.05Vc, if you have four banks of ram populated, you might even have to raise the VDIMM one notch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Thank you very much! I'll have to test more but now it seems to have done the trick!! Dont have many games installed atm because of the fresh windows install and the battlefront beta just ended (too bad cause that was a sure way to get the comp not to shutdown). Have to install bf4 and witcher 3 and continue testing.


After more testing it seems this didn't help :/
Still wont shutdown everytime.
I have 2x4gb ram

I took out the Sound blaster thinking if that could be the cause but it wasnt.. gonna have to test ram sticks separately if theyre faulty..
Too bad I don't have another PSU to test if thats causing trouble (doubt it thou..)

THanks for the help anyway!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> After more testing it seems this didn't help :/
> Still wont shutdown everytime.
> I have 2x4gb ram
> 
> I took out the Sound blaster thinking if that could be the cause but it wasnt.. gonna have to test ram sticks separately if theyre faulty..
> Too bad I don't have another PSU to test if thats causing trouble (doubt it thou..)
> 
> THanks for the help anyway!


Could possibly be a peripheral or particular USB device.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> After more testing it seems this didn't help :/
> Still wont shutdown everytime.
> I have 2x4gb ram
> 
> I took out the Sound blaster thinking if that could be the cause but it wasnt.. gonna have to test ram sticks separately if theyre faulty..
> Too bad I don't have another PSU to test if thats causing trouble (doubt it thou..)
> 
> THanks for the help anyway!


Uninstall Intel XTU if you have it installed....POS software.


----------



## coolhandluke41

anyone want to sell the new OC panel II,please PM me ,Thank you


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Uninstall Intel XTU if you have it installed....POS software.


Never had one second of problem with XTU with any board I have/had. What happened to you?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Never had one second of problem with XTU with any board I have/had. What happened to you?


Computer refused to shutdown immediately after installing it. Reproduced the issue three times in a row (uninstall...reinstall). This is with Windows 7.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Computer refused to shutdown immediately after installing it. Reproduced the issue three times in a row (uninstall...reinstall). This is with Windows 7.


What do you mean refused to Shutdown.. ? Do you get an message or something..? Or did you have to force shutdown the PC by holding the power button.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What do you mean refused to Shutdown.. ? Do you get an message or something..? Or did you have to force shutdown the PC by holding the power button.


Go figure.


----------



## Ziver

My second Hero board works great with bios 802 almost 2 week. But bios 902 and 1001 gaves randomly Qcode 55 error. (On restart and fresh start)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Go figure.


Not the answer I expected when I was trying to help you.
Whatever.









Keep transferring the blame onto software, while the problem might very well be in how you use it.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Computer refused to shutdown immediately after installing it. Reproduced the issue three times in a row (uninstall...reinstall). This is with Windows 7.


Hmm. That sucks. Are you running AI Suite?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Hmm. That sucks. Are you running AI Suite?


Heaven forbid, I avoid Asus software like the plague. Once bitten, twice shy. But back to Intel, even their Gigabit Ethernet drivers....DPC latency issues through the roof (Windows 7) with some releases.


----------



## jleslie246

Is the Samsung SM951 compatible with the Asus Hero? It is not on the QVL.

Any tips for setting this up as my boot drive? Which bios is working best now?


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Is the Samsung SM951 compatible with the Asus Hero? It is not on the QVL.
> 
> Any tips for setting this up as my boot drive? Which bios is working best now?


Works great, yes you can boot from it, if it is Nvme version you will need to install a driver if your installing Win 7, Win 8 and above no need to install the driver


----------



## Menthol

I am setting up a Maximus VIII Extreme and the option to install the Intel USB 3.1 driver was not available, the port does not recognize any drive and the option to enable/disable the Intel AR USB 3.1 that is in the manual does not appear in the bios. do I have a defective board, does it need a new bios, tried bios 401(came from factory with 401) and 907 neither have that option
Am I missing something simple? I do that a lot


----------



## Daytraders

On a side note, these boards with 3.1 support, does that give normal usb 3 devices 3.1 speeds, or is it for future 3.1 ready devices, as i dont see anything out in the market yet ?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> On a side note, these boards with 3.1 support, does that give normal usb 3 devices 3.1 speeds, or is it for future 3.1 ready devices, as i dont see anything out in the market yet ?


Yup, the devices still have to support it... i only saw a few enclosures from logilink for example, that support 3.1 speeds (on a short 40cm cable at best). Dont know why anyone would need them tough


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Yup, the devices still have to support it... i only saw a few enclosures from logilink for example, that support 3.1 speeds (on a short 40cm cable at best). Dont know why anyone would need them tough


Ok, cheers


----------



## Mack42

Does anyone know if I void the warranty if I remove the sticker on the chipset heatsink, on an Asus motherboard? It seems they are just glued on there, and I don't see a reason why it would void the motherboard warranty. But can Raja or someone else clarify?


----------



## elmonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Hello folks! a new user here asking for advice if someone has suggestions what to try next.. I build a new skylake rig about a month ago and been having some issus with the machine.
> 
> i5 6600k
> Asus z170-a
> MSI Gtx780 Lightning
> Crucial ballistix sport 2400mhz ddr4
> Samsung 850 Evo 120gb (os drive)
> Silverstone Strider Gold 2.0 750W
> SOund Blaster Z
> 
> The problem is that about 70% of the time my computer wont shutdown properly.. when I select shutdown in windows it goes to the shutdown screen and mouse/kb light turn off, screen goes black but the fans keep spinning and the power led stays on. Ive waited about 10mins but it wont close.. and in some occasions the shutdown works fine.
> 
> Ive tried:
> 
> disable fastboot / fast startup settings
> Reset bios settings
> Clean install Win 10
> Bios update (im on newest 1101)
> Installed newest intel ME / chipset drivers
> 
> I can play hours and surf web etc without issues but this problem is pretty annoying..
> 
> One notice I did was when I played MGS: Phantom pain and shutting down my computer it shutdown properly, but after playing starwars battlefront beta on origin my comp didnt want to shutdown.. I closed Origin before shutting down the computer..


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've had this problem as well. Turned out that on XMP-settings, it needs more voltage at VCCSA and VCCIO, to properly shutdown or even restart system.
> Try upping VCCSA to 1.1Vc and VCCIO to 1.05Vc, if you have four banks of ram populated, you might even have to raise the VDIMM one notch.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> After more testing it seems this didn't help :/
> Still wont shutdown everytime.
> I have 2x4gb ram
> 
> I took out the Sound blaster thinking if that could be the cause but it wasnt.. gonna have to test ram sticks separately if theyre faulty..
> Too bad I don't have another PSU to test if thats causing trouble (doubt it thou..)
> 
> THanks for the help anyway!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Could possibly be a peripheral or particular USB device.


Im now 99% certain I have figured out the problem!
VCCA and VCCIO didnt help the problem but Raising the voltage of memory seems to have worked! my mem is specced to 1.2, I've upped them to 1.23 and have had only successful shutdowns after that.


----------



## oparr

6700K delid before and after results;

http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1878870


----------



## dansi

Hi Asus Praz,

I have further time to test my M8G with 0902, and i can happily say adaptive works perfect, with C8 state and over-clocked core and cache.

It was my silly error i put my PC to sleep instead of power off. Hence when i turned off the main switch, event view reported tons of power kernel error. I thought it was the Intel adaptive microcode bug that caused the restart/errors on idle wake.

So i am at 4.3/4.0 on 1.175v adaptive settings with auto vdroop. So far my HWInfo readings 65w max cpu power package. Reported vcore under load is only 1.13~1.15v

This is result of custom x264 loop test here http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics



M8G is good board.

All voltage and power settings work as wanted. Very stable to overclock for me.


----------



## alphadecay

If this is the wrong place, then sorry. I have an Asus Z170-A, and I stupidly flashed the 1101 bios. My question is how to revert back to the older bios, as this mobo doesn't seem to have the flashback button. Also, Asus EZ Update is allowing me to flash bios 901, is it safe to use EZ update to flash back to the older bios, or do I have to use a different method?


----------



## Menthol

It should be OK to use Ezflash, I have confirmed it worked for me on a Hero VIII


----------



## alphadecay

Thanks, can I use it inside Windows from Ai Suite, or should I use the bios ez flash?

*Edit: Just used EZ flash from inside bios, worked perfectly and am now back on 901 instead of 1101.


----------



## lysyn

Two weeks and there appeared a new bios good?
@Raya why there is a new BIOS?


----------



## addyskylake

I have been using the Maximus Hero board for a couple weeks -- yesterday tried to plug in a drive to the ASMedia port and it's not working. I tried to re-install the ASMedia driver but it says No ASMedia USB Port Controller found. I made sure ASMedia USB is enabled in UEFI. RMA the motherboard? What else to try?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Somehow, I closed the tab for this thread.. and completely forgot about it. (my condolences to those who were hoping it would stay that way







)
Happens when you get old.


----------



## james8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Is the Samsung SM951 compatible with the Asus Hero? It is not on the QVL.
> 
> Any tips for setting this up as my boot drive? Which bios is working best now?


There's a problem with the drive significantly slowing down after 10 minutes in OS. You'll have to dl the Intel NVMe driver and force install it over the Microsoft NVMe driver to fix it. As a result, your PC will have issues with reboot unless you're on the latest 1001 BIOS which I recommend.


----------



## [email protected]

Latest Sonic Suite beta: https://drive.google.com/file/d/0Bz2VRRbLPrZnRFp5M05rRWROTjA/view?usp=sharing


----------



## rogergamer

the latest bios of the z170-A has a pretty crippling bug for OC, where a hyper-agressive LLC is applied to the adaptive voltage, when I applied 1.4 volts it gave me well over 1.5v under load with LLC 1, I hope you guys fix this soon with a new bios update and that my 6600k is not damaged by the voltage spike :/


----------



## [email protected]

You can always contact your local ASUS service and report bugs to them. As my signature and thread title states, this thread is for North America based users only. That said; Side effect of patching sleep due to the Intel ucode issue of not writing back the VID on resume. Will be patched soon - maybe a few weeks off as a new microcode version is being validated.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You can always contact your local ASUS service and report bugs to them. As my signature and thread title states, this thread is for North America based users only. That said; Side effect of patching sleep due to the Intel ucode issue of not writing back the VID on resume. Will be patched soon - maybe a few weeks off as a new microcode version is being validated.


I'm in the US, what made you think otherwise?


----------



## ASUS-SE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I'm in the US, what made you think otherwise?


A few things that I'd rather not disclose.


----------



## error-id10t

meh, I know the reply so ignore me.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> A few things that I'd rather not disclose.


I came here looking for answers but left with more questions, are you NSA

Edit:
Also my CPU fan continues to spin even after I shut down, another bios issue?

Edit 2:
even weirder, I shut off my PSU and the fan stops too but when I put my PSU back on the whole system powers on....

Edit 3: ressetting bios fixed it somehow, had to redial all my OC's though, the hyper-aggressive LLC in adaptive is still a problem


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I came here looking for answers but left with more questions, are you NSA
> 
> Edit:
> Also my CPU fan continues to spin even after I shut down, another bios issue?
> 
> Edit 2:
> even weirder, I shut off my PSU and the fan stops too but when I put my PSU back on the whole system powers on....
> 
> Edit 3: ressetting bios fixed it somehow, had to redial all my OC's though, the hyper-aggressive LLC in adaptive is still a problem


3: Is not related directly to LLC. The additional voltage required to come out of S3 state is being summed on top of the applied VID.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 3: Is not related directly to LLC. The additional voltage required to come out of S3 state is being summed on top of the applied VID.


I assume that voltage jump coming out of S3 cannot be tweaked in the bios? because right now all I can do is compensate by downvolting


----------



## ASUS-SE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I assume that voltage jump coming out of S3 cannot be tweaked in the bios? because right now all I can do is compensate by downvolting


No such control exists or will be offered. As stated earlier, this bug will be patched at a future date.


----------



## smonkie

I have an Asus Z170-A and a single 980ti. Would I lose performance at all using the second PCI-e lane?


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have an Asus Z170-A and a single 980ti. Would I lose performance at all using the second PCI-e lane?


Look at the solderings on your second and third PCIE slot. There you have your answer







They only LOOK LIKE x16 slots...
Just like on my m8g, the second one is also a fake x16, soldered only x8.
Not sure tough, how much perf % that means, if you just run it x8.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have an Asus Z170-A and a single 980ti. Would I lose performance at all using the second PCI-e lane?


Not much difference - but you have tools such as Fraps and benchmarks available to check things yourself.


----------



## smonkie

Raja, I really like how nice you use to sound. I like to imagine flowers and rainbows when I read your answers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> I have an Asus Z170-A and a single 980ti. Would I lose performance at all using the second PCI-e lane?


PCIE_1 will drop to x8. Gaming you will not see any difference since we're far from saturating x8 bandwidth even with SLI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Raja, I really like how nice you use to sound. I like to imagine flowers and rainbows when I read your answers.


that's funny! "look at all the little happy creatures dancing on the lawn"


----------



## smonkie

Thanks, Jpmboy.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Look at the solderings on your second and third PCIE slot. There you have your answer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They only LOOK LIKE x16 slots...
> Just like on my m8g, the second one is also a fake x16, soldered only x8.
> Not sure tough, how much perf % that means, if you just run it x8.


Hello

More a lack of understanding than anything being fake. The product specifications clearly state both the physical and electrical properties of the PCIe slots.


----------



## [email protected]

Direct is good.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> More a lack of understanding than anything being fake. The product specifications clearly state both the physical and electrical properties of the PCIe slots.


Says 2x x16 on any product spec marketing... and on page 48 in the middle of the book, it says with small font that its only x8.
So yeah... our understandings of "clearly" are a bit different... but of course, you are right.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's a 16x length slot, one only need look at the pin out on the slot to realise it's only capable of 8x


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> Says 2x x16 on any product spec marketing... and on page 48 in the middle of the book, it says with small font that its only x8.
> So yeah... our understandings of "clearly" are a bit different... but of course, you are right.


Hello

Not sure where the small fonts may be. Below is from both the included user manual and product page at ASUS.com. Seems pretty clear to me. No desktop platform with these specifications have ever supported X16 in any slot other than the primary unless explicitly stated otherwise. Any confusion this may create is beyond my comprehension I guess.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *james8*
> 
> There's a problem with the drive significantly slowing down after 10 minutes in OS. You'll have to dl the Intel NVMe driver and force install it over the Microsoft NVMe driver to fix it. As a result, your PC will have issues with reboot unless you're on the latest 1001 BIOS which I recommend.


I have the 256 version and do not have the issue with the windows driver.


----------



## LocutusH

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's a 16x length slot, one only need look at the pin out on the slot to realise it's only capable of 8x


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not sure where the small fonts may be. Below is from both the included user manual and product page at ASUS.com. Seems pretty clear to me. No desktop platform with these specifications have ever supported X16 in any slot other than the primary unless explicitly stated otherwise. Any confusion this may create is beyond my comprehension I guess.


The question was not about what happens when BOTH are populated. The second one cant operate at x16 even when the first one is empty. So they just look like 2x x16, in fact is the second one ONLY x8, whatever happens.
But, i am sure everyone understands where the problem is, so no need to unneccessary overexplain this case.


----------



## Ziver

I need a lastest version of Asus Aİ Suite, Raja can you give me a link ? ( Website version give me a error)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I need a lastest version of Asus Aİ Suite, Raja can you give me a link ? ( Website version give me a error)


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AISuite3_Win7-81-10_MAXIMUS_VIII_EXTREME_V10125.zip


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LocutusH*
> 
> The question was not about what happens when BOTH are populated. The second one cant operate at x16 even when the first one is empty. So they just look like 2x x16, in fact is the second one ONLY x8, whatever happens.
> But, i am sure everyone understands where the problem is, so no need to unneccessary overexplain this case.


You're right you shouldn't overcomplicate things. So here we are:

You're an end user, lets work on an assumption that you are not familiar with the lane speeds - typically it's best to assume people aren't.

The slot fits a 16x length card, as does the second one. Inferring the second slot is 8x suggests you are not able to run a 16x length product from it. The over-complication comes from examining the electronic capabilities of the slot, when the manual does specify 8x8x is only possible, and no where specifies that you are able to run 16x 16x.

These things can sometimes get lost in translation, engineers don't write the manuals, and those that are more privy only need look at the pins on the second slot to realise it's not capable of running at full speed (not that there is any performance lose from doing this)

Mind blown.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

What is up with the Z170-A ( bios 1101 ), and it`s adaptive voltage ? I need 1.325V in manual mode for 4.6ghz stress test stable, but when I set it to adaptive mode, and "additional voltage 1.325v" all I get while booting into windows and not running anything cpu-id says its running at 1.5v that makes no sense whatsoever


----------



## Nivity

I am after a Asus motherboard for a 6700k and been looking at Z170 Pro and HERO

I need 6x Intel SATA ports, which all of them have. But Z170 pro says 4x Intel sata then 1x Sata express shared 2x SATA ports.
But If I don't need sata express then they are 2 normal INTEL sata ports like the other boards like Hero etc right?
The SATA ports is important, so if there is any performance gain on HERO on the regular 6 intel ports please let me know.

The Z170 Pro have 4x USB 3.0 Intel ports on the back, which is more then the HERO. Why is that? Are they really 4x Intel on the back on the pro (big plus over 2 on HERO)

Then the onboard sound. Both seem to be the same Realtek codec, and the supreme FX. Is anything important different between the two?

Both supports the Samsung 950 NVme as well from what I can find.

Is there any reason for me to pick the HERO over the PRO for me?
OC seems to do just as well on both boards, sound the same, intel sata ports the same (just more express on Hero which I dont need), 10 phase power etc.

I am trying to see if anything can justify the 90$ extra for the Hero over PRO.

Cheers


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I an
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> What is up with the Z170-A ( bios 1101 ), and it`s adaptive voltage ? I need 1.325V in manual mode for 4.6ghz stress test stable, but when I set it to adaptive mode, and "additional voltage 1.325v" all I get while booting into windows and not running anything cpu-id says its running at 1.5v that makes no sense whatsoever


I ask, I answer, as the previous poster stated, avoid the 1101 bios it has a terrible bug with adaptive voltage ( 1.325 ended up 1.5+ ) i reverted back to the 901 bios with the bios flash tool, and adaptive voltage is working as it should now


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hello, I was hoping someone with more knowledge either from community or [email protected] can help me with something that bugs me a lot with my Maximus VIII Hero.
I recently replaced my MSI Z170 Gaming M7 with the Asus Maximus VIII Hero and I had the same exact components ( Ram, CPU, PSU, VGA ) just the board was replaced and I used to have the full 16gb ram under system info but as soon as I changed to Maximus VIII Hero I only get 15.9gb out of the 16gb and It's quite annoying, I did everything I possibly could and went through multiple Bios updates and the results are the same, here is my full system spec as well as a screenshot of exactly what I'm talking about:

CPU: i7 6700K
MB: Asus Maximus VIII Hero Bios 802
Ram: G.Skill Trident Z 16gb @3200mhz
GPU: GTX 980 Ti
PSU: EVGA Supernova 1000w P2
OS: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit

Please help me out here, is this something that will be updated in future Bios updates or is it something that I'm stuck with, can someone with an Asus board also confirm if they are experiencing the same thing or is it my board that does this?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Do you actually need the 100MB of ram or are you just OCD ?


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Do you actually need the 100MB of ram or are you just OCD ?


It's an OCD thing as I mentioned it was not this way with my other MSI Z170 board and my conscious tells me something is not right. do you have the same board? does yours state the same 15.9GB?


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Nope I have the Z170-A says installed memory 16.0GB


----------



## Nivity

Maybe a ROG thing?








I have older Maximus V Gene Z77 and it shows 7.9GB ram.
Win 10 pro


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Maybe a ROG thing?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have older Maximus V Gene Z77 and it shows 7.9GB ram.
> Win 10 pro


That is indeed weird


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> It's an OCD thing as I mentioned it was not this way with my other MSI Z170 board and my conscious tells me something is not right. do you have the same board? does yours state the same 15.9GB?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Nope I have the Z170-A says installed memory 16.0GB


it's got nothing to do with the MB. It's the OS.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's got nothing to do with the MB. It's the OS.


Thank you so much for confirming it with me as I was going crazy for past 48 hours =( now I feel a bit better but still bugs me as why my previous MSI Z170 showed the correct 16gb in the same windows 10 but my Maximus VIII does not


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's got nothing to do with the MB. It's the OS.


double post sorry


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Thank you so much for confirming it with me as I was going crazy for past 48 hours =( now I feel a bit better but still bugs me as why my previous MSI Z170 showed the correct 16gb in the same windows 10 but my Maximus VIII does not


cool. could be real frustrating trying to chase down 0.1GB of ram that;s not really missing.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> cool. could be real frustrating trying to chase down 0.1GB of ram that;s not really missing.


lol I know right? how should I test my system for stability? I've been playing COD, Witcher 3, have multiple chrome tabs open and temps on CPU is 28-30c idle and never goes above 45c


----------



## Jpmboy

what kit? (fill out rig builder - top right of every page - and add it to your sig. How-to link in my sig block)


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what kit? (fill out rig builder - top right of every page - and add it to your sig. How-to link in my sig block)


There I just added


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> There I just added


I'd use x264 (or x265 benchmark at 4K, P-mode 2x then 4x overkill mode), HCI memtest, ASUS realbench, and if you must, some IBT (5 loops) or p95. before running long hours of core testing, make sure your ram is stable.









give Raja's guide in the OP a read, Very helpful.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> lol I know right? how should I test my system for stability? I've been playing COD, Witcher 3, have multiple chrome tabs open and temps on CPU is 28-30c idle and never goes above 45c


I get like 28/30c at desktop, but in games my cpu goes up to like 70c, how you stay at just 45c ? you on water ? maybe you useing the asus suite cpu temp, thats like 20c less than useing program like real temp or hw.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I get like 28/30c at desktop, but in games my cpu goes up to like 70c, how you stay at just 45c ? you on water ? maybe you useing the asus suite cpu temp, thats like 20c less than useing program like real temp or hw.


Right now im on Corsair H100i GTX but this weekend I'll finish the whole system with custom EK build for both CPU and GPU, my GTX 980 Ti Waterblock just arrived today but I wanna take my time since it's a long project. so I suspect I'll get a better temp with custom.


----------



## jleslie246

I now have a 6700k and Asus Hero Z170

What kind of transfer rate should I see between two SSD drives? One is an 840 EVO 250GB and the receiving SSD is a 850 EVO 500GB. I am seeing around 40MB/s. I thought this would/.should be around 90MB/s.


----------



## Tomuks

It should be higher for sure, maybe you plugged in you SSD to ASMEDIA SATA ports, usually it is decreasing SSD performance, also install newest Intel® Rapid Storage Technology, So if you are transferring something between these two SSD, you get 40MB/s ? you should get like 500MB/s...


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Thank you so much for confirming it with me as I was going crazy for past 48 hours =( now I feel a bit better but still bugs me as why my previous MSI Z170 showed the correct 16gb in the same windows 10 but my Maximus VIII does not


Reminds me of this post abt firmware & hardware reserved mem,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1487772/gigabyte-z97x-discussion-help-and-owners-club-soc-and-gaming-editions-also-included/930#post_22601085


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/AISuite3_Win7-81-10_MAXIMUS_VIII_EXTREME_V10125.zip


Thanks, i found 10126 version on z170 pro support page


----------



## rptw

Even after multiple replies to other questions by asus, they still haven't addressed z170i pro gaming availability, sorry for sounding like a broken record but the itx community is waiting for this. Asus is losing a lot of business to asrock because of this


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Even after multiple replies to other questions by asus, they still haven't addressed z170i pro gaming availability, sorry for sounding like a broken record but the itx community is waiting for this. Asus is losing a lot of business to asrock because of this


Hello

A couple of eetailers have it in stock for purchase. Wider availability in the next few weeks.


----------



## Alerean

Just got an 850 Evo M.2 drive...how do I actually install it? I figured that you need to remove the screws/standoffs, but they are practically impossible to budge so I stopped trying pretty quickly. The drive didn't come with anything besides itself and a manual that doesn't really help. Am I missing something obvious?


----------



## Dee27

Leave the standoff posts where they are.
Connect your M.2 SSD into the M.2 slot on the motherboard, and fix it in place the M.2 screw that was supplied with your motherboard to the correct standoff post..

Go into the UEFI/Advanced/advanced/PCH storage. Then change the setting from SATA Express to M.2
That's all there is to it.


----------



## Wassap

here its shown how to:
https://youtu.be/4A4a7LfOxuI?t=33m5s


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Just got an 850 Evo M.2 drive...how do I actually install it? I figured that you need to remove the screws/standoffs, but they are practically impossible to budge so I stopped trying pretty quickly. The drive didn't come with anything besides itself and a manual that doesn't really help. Am I missing something obvious?


Is there any driver out for it yet or is it a repackaged sm951?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Hello, I was hoping someone with more knowledge either from community or [email protected] can help me with something that bugs me a lot with my Maximus VIII Hero.
> I recently replaced my MSI Z170 Gaming M7 with the Asus Maximus VIII Hero and I had the same exact components ( Ram, CPU, PSU, VGA ) just the board was replaced and I used to have the full 16gb ram under system info but as soon as I changed to Maximus VIII Hero I only get 15.9gb out of the 16gb and It's quite annoying, I did everything I possibly could and went through multiple Bios updates and the results are the same, here is my full system spec as well as a screenshot of exactly what I'm talking about:
> 
> CPU: i7 6700K
> MB: Asus Maximus VIII Hero Bios 802
> Ram: G.Skill Trident Z 16gb @3200mhz
> GPU: GTX 980 Ti
> PSU: EVGA Supernova 1000w P2
> OS: Windows 10 Pro 64Bit
> 
> Please help me out here, is this something that will be updated in future Bios updates or is it something that I'm stuck with, can someone with an Asus board also confirm if they are experiencing the same thing or is it my board that does this?


Do you have the on board IGP enabled, I think the setting related to it says something like multi monitor, implying do you want to use the IGP for a secondary monitor.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Do you have the on board IGP enabled, I think the setting related to it says something like multi monitor, implying do you want to use the IGP for a secondary monitor.


So can i use 2 different monitors, one for igp and one for my discreet gpu ? at the moment i am useing 2 monitors from just my discreet gpu, but i can only clone or expand over the two, i want both monitors to have something different on them, like one monitor running a game, and the other to monitor my cpu usage etc.


----------



## ASUS-SE

Upcoming ASUS podcast on all things Z170. Opportunity to ask questions on topics you want covered:

http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1577672


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> Upcoming ASUS podcast on all things Z170. Opportunity to ask questions on topics you want covered:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1577672


Should be great! Looking forward to the announcement.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> Upcoming ASUS podcast on all things Z170. Opportunity to ask questions on topics you want covered:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1577672


Brilliant! Ill be subbing!


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> Upcoming ASUS podcast on all things Z170. Opportunity to ask questions on topics you want covered:
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/forum/newestpost/1577672


Are people from all over the world allowed to listen or is it a north america only DMCA podcast


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Are people from all over the world allowed to listen or is it a north america only DMCA podcast


Hello

The answer should be obvious but if not listening worldwide is fine. Your sarcasm did not go unnoticed though.


----------



## elmonen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Hello folks! a new user here asking for advice if someone has suggestions what to try next.. I build a new skylake rig about a month ago and been having some issus with the machine.
> 
> i5 6600k
> Asus z170-a
> MSI Gtx780 Lightning
> Crucial ballistix sport 2400mhz ddr4
> Samsung 850 Evo 120gb (os drive)
> Silverstone Strider Gold 2.0 750W
> SOund Blaster Z
> 
> The problem is that about 70% of the time my computer wont shutdown properly.. when I select shutdown in windows it goes to the shutdown screen and mouse/kb light turn off, screen goes black but the fans keep spinning and the power led stays on. Ive waited about 10mins but it wont close.. and in some occasions the shutdown works fine.
> 
> Ive tried:
> 
> disable fastboot / fast startup settings
> Reset bios settings
> Clean install Win 10
> Bios update (im on newest 1101)
> Installed newest intel ME / chipset drivers
> 
> I can play hours and surf web etc without issues but this problem is pretty annoying..
> 
> One notice I did was when I played MGS: Phantom pain and shutting down my computer it shutdown properly, but after playing starwars battlefront beta on origin my comp didnt want to shutdown.. I closed Origin before shutting down the computer..
> 
> 
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> I've had this problem as well. Turned out that on XMP-settings, it needs more voltage at VCCSA and VCCIO, to properly shutdown or even restart system.
> Try upping VCCSA to 1.1Vc and VCCIO to 1.05Vc, if you have four banks of ram populated, you might even have to raise the VDIMM one notch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> After more testing it seems this didn't help :/
> Still wont shutdown everytime.
> I have 2x4gb ram
> 
> I took out the Sound blaster thinking if that could be the cause but it wasnt.. gonna have to test ram sticks separately if theyre faulty..
> Too bad I don't have another PSU to test if thats causing trouble (doubt it thou..)
> 
> THanks for the help anyway!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Could possibly be a peripheral or particular USB device.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Im now 99% certain I have figured out the problem!
> VCCA and VCCIO didnt help the problem but Raising the voltage of memory seems to have worked! my mem is specced to 1.2, I've upped them to 1.23 and have had only successful shutdowns after that.
Click to expand...

Sad to say this but it seems i still havent figured out the cause.. Im getting so bleeping frustrated..

More things i have tried:

Disconnect optical drive
Disable usb 3.1 from bios
Bought new ram (2x4gb Kingston HyperX Savage 3000Mhz)

Anyone have any other suggestions?
This problem is so annoying.. I mean it seems to happen mostly after playing a game. Just this evening i was using mspaint to draw pictures with my daughter and the computer shutdown fine after that. And 2 hours later I played some bf4 and witcher and BOOM it wouldnt shutdown..


----------



## Wassap

i just upgraded to skylake with the hero viii but im having some issues with the mic, it have a huge amount of background noise, like a hissing sound.
i tried unplugging the front panel connector just in case but no change, its the same in both rear and front jackets.
im using the drivers that came with the mobo, ver 6.0.1.7553

is there a solution for this terrible backgrond noise other than a dedicated sound card?
thanks.


----------



## Tomuks

Try to uninstall Audio drivers, and check how it works with default windows drivers...


----------



## Wassap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tomuks*
> 
> Try to uninstall Audio drivers, and check how it works with default windows drivers...


thanks.

i think i fixed it, i checked the program window and besides the realtek driver there was the sonic suite plugins, after uninstalling just that the mic stopped making that awful sound.


----------



## ASUS-SE

Next round of UEFI updates is under validation. ETA = 1~2 weeks.


----------



## jleslie246

I'm running a i7 6700k with asus hero and am having zero issues. I was a little worried at first given all the issues I see here. My only complaint would be the post time being so very long. I'll update my sig rig soon.

i7 6700k @ 4.2GHz water cooled w/ EK supreme evo - max temp 55C
Asus Hero
32GB TridentZ 3200MHz (4x8G) - using xmp profile
M.2 SM951 256G ssd
1Tb wd black
509Gb 850 evo
SoundBlaster 1500
SLI 780's


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I'm running a i7 6700k with asus hero and am having zero issues. I was a little worried at first given all the issues I see here. My only complaint would be the post time being so very long. I'll update my sig rig soon.
> 
> i7 6700k @ 4.2GHz water cooled w/ EK supreme evo - max temp 55C
> Asus Hero
> 32GB TridentZ 3200MHz (4x8G) - using xmp profile
> M.2 SM951 256G ssd
> 1Tb wd black
> 509Gb 850 evo
> SoundBlaster 1500
> SLI 780's


Ticking along very well here on the Z170 Deluxe also with the 6600K at 4.6 / 4.3 3466.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Sad to say this but it seems i still havent figured out the cause.. Im getting so bleeping frustrated..
> 
> More things i have tried:
> 
> Disconnect optical drive
> Disable usb 3.1 from bios
> Bought new ram (2x4gb Kingston HyperX Savage 3000Mhz)
> 
> Anyone have any other suggestions?
> This problem is so annoying.. I mean it seems to happen mostly after playing a game. Just this evening i was using mspaint to draw pictures with my daughter and the computer shutdown fine after that. And 2 hours later I played some bf4 and witcher and BOOM it wouldnt shutdown..


I would try:
a) reconnect atx power cable inside computer to the motherboard and make sure there's a good connection.
b) turn off windows 10 fast startup (hybrid shutdown)
c) wait a lot of time to see if it eventually shutsdown and generates a minidump. That could show what crashed during shutdown (do you see hdd led flashing?)
d) I had a problem in win7 shutdown, but it generated a minidump, it was the usb driver crashing.
In "device manager" and also in "power options", I disable all USB related power settings, that fixed it for me.
I think this is specific to my win7, I copied the hd from my other computer and didn't reinstall windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> Next round of UEFI updates is under validation. ETA = 1~2 weeks.


Super. Hopefully this round will address the Adaptive voltage control issue?


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I'm running a i7 6700k with asus hero and am having zero issues. I was a little worried at first given all the issues I see here. My only complaint would be the post time being so very long. I'll update my sig rig soon.
> 
> i7 6700k @ 4.2GHz water cooled w/ EK supreme evo - max temp 55C
> Asus Hero
> 32GB TridentZ 3200MHz (4x8G) - using xmp profile
> M.2 SM951 256G ssd
> 1Tb wd black
> 509Gb 850 evo
> SoundBlaster 1500
> SLI 780's


Under Memory Timing settings go all the way down and change MRC Fastboot from Auto to Enable


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Anyone here owns a Sabertooth Z170? I wanna know if it uses the same exact audio amplifier as Maximus VIII series and more spicifically makes the clicking sound on boot from relays like the Maximus VIII series. If anyone has the board please let me know.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Google for the naked pics








I don't have the board, but in the photos the relay is missing.

Tweaktown review says:
"ASUS is using the Realtek ALC1150 along with a Texas Instruments RC4580 audio amplifier for the headphone output. "


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Super. Hopefully this round will address the Adaptive voltage control issue?


Hello

Below are some screenshots I saved while testing. First one is with default UEFI settings and LLC set to level 5. Windows power plan set to balanced using Prme95 small FFTs. The second pic is using the same settings except CPU voltage set to Adaptive with 1.405V and multiplier at 46x. Third screenshot is the overclock result with the first set of waveforms overlaid. Adaptive mode follows Intel's default rules completely.


----------



## FL00D

Anyone here still getting long POST time with the z170 Deluxe? I'm on 1101 and it takes about 19 seconds before I see the Asus logo. It seems to be unaffected by CPU/RAM OC.

Thanks


----------



## elmonen

Okay now Im still investigating the issue with my machine that it wont shutdown correctly, But now I have a new strange problem occuring..

After getting new ram (Kingston HyperX Savage 3000Mhz) I've noticed that after a while in gaming my sounds become distorted.. I exit the game and I start youtube for example.. everything sounds normal. Again I fire up Battlefield 4, play for 15min or so and notice I get distorted/crackling sounds.

I remember I had similar problems with my Crucial 2400mhz memory when trying to oc them and I just passed it with thinking that the ram just cant cope with faster speeds. Then I remembered that it was getting more and more noticeable when upping Vccio and SA voltages..

Now I went to bios and changed the vccio and sa voltage from auto to 1.200 both and Voila! now I get distorted and crackling sounds even in windows.. This happens with onboard sound or Sound blaster Z

Does someone know why is this?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ASUS-SE*
> 
> Next round of UEFI updates is under validation. ETA = 1~2 weeks.


Good news. Thanks for the update.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Below are some screenshots I saved while testing. First one is with default UEFI settings and LLC set to level 5. Windows power plan set to balanced using Prme95 small FFTs. The second pic is using the same settings except CPU voltage set to Adaptive with 1.405V and multiplier at 46x. Third screenshot is the overclock result with the first set of waveforms overlaid. Adaptive mode follows Intel's default rules completely.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Thanks Praz - 3 "right -clickers" for sure. Virtually identical ramps at stock and 4.6GHz is amazing (and welcome!)
Now I just need to make sure the captions as I have them are right - lol. I've been running adaptive (on bios 0007) for all OCs (45-48) and the voltage measured by a DMM has been spot on.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Anyone here still getting long POST time with the z170 Deluxe? I'm on 1101 and it takes about 19 seconds before I see the Asus logo. It seems to be unaffected by CPU/RAM OC.
> 
> Thanks


Apologies for quoting my previous comment but is there anyone here who has problems with pre-POST time? As for me, it takes about 15-20 seconds before I see the Asus logo. This issue is completely unrelated to CPU/RAM OC or VCCIO/SA voltages. I also enabled MR fast boot but it didn't help at all.

Thanks


----------



## jleslie246

MR fast boot 'enable' fixed mine but I did not notice it worked until I did a cold start (powering on after a shut down).

Good luck.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> MR fast boot 'enable' fixed mine but I did not notice it worked until I did a cold start (powering on after a shut down).
> 
> Good luck.


I believe this skips memory training, so just make sure the ram is stable and if you see a failed post - there's been drift - reenable it.


----------



## FL00D

Sorry, what's memory training and where could I read about it? Thanks


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Sorry, what's memory training and where could I read about it? Thanks


DDR4 training is largely implemented by Intel. Intel has a NDA around what is done so it isn't well documented but the basic process seems to adjust voltages and timings for relative humidity and temperature based on some tests. The RAM can drift so this adjusts for that. The best discussion I saw was from this paper. http://teledynelecroy.com/doc/introduction-to-ddr4-design-and-test

However, exactly what Intel chose to implement and how well it was done etc. And if ASUS tweaked it is unknown. With ASROCK kicking their butt in max overclock competitions they may messed with it. If you look at the benchies on stock speeds ASUS is always a bit faster. They could in theory have tweaked this area a bit. Something has to explain all the 55 q codes and long boot times lol.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *elmonen*
> 
> Okay now Im still investigating the issue with my machine that it wont shutdown correctly, But now I have a new strange problem occuring..
> 
> After getting new ram (Kingston HyperX Savage 3000Mhz) I've noticed that after a while in gaming my sounds become distorted.. I exit the game and I start youtube for example.. everything sounds normal. Again I fire up Battlefield 4, play for 15min or so and notice I get distorted/crackling sounds.
> 
> I remember I had similar problems with my Crucial 2400mhz memory when trying to oc them and I just passed it with thinking that the ram just cant cope with faster speeds. Then I remembered that it was getting more and more noticeable when upping Vccio and SA voltages..
> 
> Now I went to bios and changed the vccio and sa voltage from auto to 1.200 both and Voila! now I get distorted and crackling sounds even in windows.. This happens with onboard sound or Sound blaster Z
> 
> Does someone know why is this?


Interesting.

I've been experiencing something vaguely similar. After several days uptime my mouseclicks would randomly start causing audio to distort and crackle but I have no clue where the problem originates from or why. Switching the mouse's USB port would temporarily fix it but only briefly...

I too have 3000mhz XMP rated RAM sticks, SBZ and I belive VCCIO and SA voltages on Auto currently.


----------



## FL00D

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> DDR4 training is largely implemented by Intel. Intel has a NDA around what is done so it isn't well documented but the basic process seems to adjust voltages and timings for relative humidity and temperature based on some tests. The RAM can drift so this adjusts for that. The best discussion I saw was from this paper. http://teledynelecroy.com/doc/introduction-to-ddr4-design-and-test
> 
> However, exactly what Intel chose to implement and how well it was done etc. And if ASUS tweaked it is unknown. With ASROCK kicking their butt in max overclock competitions they may messed with it. If you look at the benchies on stock speeds ASUS is always a bit faster. They could in theory have tweaked this area a bit. Something has to explain all the 55 q codes and long boot times lol.


Cheers mate, it was very useful. It's best to leave MR fast boot at auto then, I take it.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Cheers mate, it was very useful. It's best to leave MR fast boot at auto then, I take it.


If your memory is stable, you should ensble it to hsve a fast bootup time unless you absolutely dont mind the long bootup time.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Cheers mate, it was very useful. It's best to leave MR fast boot at auto then, I take it.


I had fast boot enabled for a while but got random restarts which, in the old days were blue screens when on XMP Profile (3000) so I went down to whatever it was 2133 and it was fine. So I went back to 3000 and disabled the fast boot. Been fine ever since. I use sleep mostly sop the extended boot time doesn't bother me.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Apologies for quoting my previous comment but is there anyone here who has problems with pre-POST time? As for me, it takes about 15-20 seconds before I see the Asus logo. This issue is completely unrelated to CPU/RAM OC or VCCIO/SA voltages. I also enabled MR fast boot but it didn't help at all.
> 
> Thanks


I used a stop watch here (M8G);

Power-on to speaker beep: 13 seconds
Speaker beep to ROG logo: 6 seconds
Power-on to ROG logo: 19 seconds

Not worried or concerned in the least.

Edit: This is with BIOS 902. Times with BIOS 907, which has the latest adaptive bug, were obviously shorter but that was insufficient reason to continue using it.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm using the so called non-adaptive BIOS here myself (1001) and from cold-boot it's.

14 seconds until monitor get's a signal
17 until I see a ROG logo (if I could get the monitor signal on earlier I'd be more confident if this number is true)
19 seconds till I'm in the OS.

After above test, the Task Manager shows: last BIOS time 17.1 seconds but I've never figured what this actually means.

Fast-Boot enabled
Boot set to Turbo
Smart Self-Test off

The BIOS is missing options that existed with Z87 board and also shows on the hero manual, such as SATA support (All/HDD/Last Boot) and USB Support (Partial Initial) at least for me... these might shave off another second or two.


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> I had fast boot enabled for a while but got random restarts which, in the old days were blue screens when on XMP Profile (3000) so I went down to whatever it was 2133 and it was fine. So I went back to 3000 and disabled the fast boot. Been fine ever since. I use sleep mostly sop the extended boot time doesn't bother me.


I had the same problem with fast boot

it turn up the memory vottage 1 step 1.35

and I increased the system agent to 1.20 +1 step and the VCCIO to 1.15 + 1 step and it seems to have done the trick.

have asus z170 deluxe


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> DDR4 training is largely implemented by Intel. Intel has a NDA around what is done so it isn't well documented but the basic process seems to adjust voltages and timings for relative humidity and temperature based on some tests. The RAM can drift so this adjusts for that. The best discussion I saw was from this paper. http://teledynelecroy.com/doc/introduction-to-ddr4-design-and-test
> 
> However, exactly what Intel chose to implement and how well it was done etc. And if ASUS tweaked it is unknown. W*ith ASROCK kicking their butt in max overclock competitions* they may messed with it. If you look at the benchies on stock speeds ASUS is always a bit faster. They could in theory have tweaked this area a bit. Something has to explain all the 55 q codes and long boot times lol.


Think I'll wander over to an asrock thread and troll.


----------



## Wassap

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wassap*
> 
> thanks.
> 
> i think i fixed it, i checked the program window and besides the realtek driver there was the sonic suite plugins, after uninstalling just that the mic stopped making that awful sound.


nvm that, removing sonic suite activated "perfect voice" always on by default, cancelling the white noise when i monitored the mic but cutting words.
tried with default windows drivers but same noise.

i guess ill have to live with it.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Think I'll wander over to an asrock thread and troll.


Asrock thread, where do you find those?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Wassap*
> 
> nvm that, removing sonic suite activated "perfect voice" always on by default, cancelling the white noise when i monitored the mic but cutting words.
> tried with default windows drivers but same noise.
> 
> i guess ill have to live with it.


We cant remove sonic suite on its own can we, think we have to uninstall realtek drivers and that uninstalls sonic suite then, well thats on the ranger board anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Asrock thread, where do you find those?


Lol - ain't that the truth!


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, Asrock don't have a support community or place for users to post results. I don't recall seeing many Asrock users posting any long term results as a matter of fact.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yep, Asrock don't have a support community or place for users to post results. I don't recall seeing many Asrock users posting any long term results as a matter of fact.


http://www.asrock.com/support/forum.asp


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.asrock.com/support/forum.asp


yup - know that one - I own an Asrock MB. YOu should start one here at OCN. I'm sure it will get a lot of user traffic.


----------



## mandrix

There is an Asrock forum over at TweakTown. There used to be a support person there, not sure now.
http://forums.tweaktown.com/asrock/


----------



## Rockrz

Any known issues with this mobo yet... I know the X99 has some.

I'm thinking of switching to the Asus Z170

Quote:


> Asrock thread, where do you find those?


I'm still questioning the wisdom of naming a product "A$$ Rock"


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rockrz*
> 
> Any known issues with this mobo yet... *I know the X99 has some*.
> 
> I'm thinking of switching to the Asus Z170
> I'm still questioning the wisdom of naming a product "A$$ Rock"


Not sure which x99 you know to have issues... but the max VIII Exteme I'm using is flawless, withstanding some of my flaws too! .


----------



## cliffahn

Question:
I've got a bootable USB ready with Windows 7 Ultimate
But for some reason, I can't get it to boot from the USB for the life of me.
I've got the Hero on the 0902 BIOS
Its getting into the UEFI just fine, but it wont let me boot from the windows 7 usb.
Any solutions? Or am I going to have to make the jump to windows 10 haha


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Question:
> I've got a bootable USB ready with Windows 7 Ultimate
> But for some reason, I can't get it to boot from the USB for the life of me.
> I've got the Hero on the 0902 BIOS
> Its getting into the UEFI just fine, but it wont let me boot from the windows 7 usb.
> Any solutions? Or am I going to have to make the jump to windows 10 haha


in the bios boot menu, scroll down and select boot override for the UEFI listing of the stick,


----------



## Rockrz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure which x99 you know to have issues... :


I read right here on this board where a few guys had to get replacements under warranty.

I think it was the early ones, which mine was.

All I know if that I did a simple thing of going in the BIOS and telling it I had an SSD and I was going to be doing graphics... which was supposed to give me a small overclock boost, and the thing says "Overclock Failed" when I re-boot.

Then, I'd have to go in to the BIOS which I did but I didn't make any changes but saved and exit anyway.... and then it would boot normal.

That and a couple other issues where the system would hang up. I just shipped it back to the folks that built it so this is history.

I don't think they knew what they were doing cause after I bought it I asked if they had any instructions on overclocking and they said they do not recommend doing that at all... which lets me know they certainly aren't enthusiasts.

Plus, when I fist got the system... they had one of the fans on the radiator backwards so both fans were blowing towards the radiator instead of both of them moving the air in the same direction. Made me question their ability to properly put a system together as this was a rookie mistake.

Anywho, I got one coming from Puget Systems and those guys are into overclocking....


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Question:
> I've got a bootable USB ready with Windows 7 Ultimate
> But for some reason, I can't get it to boot from the USB for the life of me.
> I've got the Hero on the 0902 BIOS
> Its getting into the UEFI just fine, but it wont let me boot from the windows 7 usb.
> Any solutions? Or am I going to have to make the jump to windows 10 haha


Make sure the USB drive is showing in the BBS list. If not, add it.


----------



## cliffahn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Make sure the USB drive is showing in the BBS list. If not, add it.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> in the bios boot menu, scroll down and select boot override for the UEFI listing of the stick,


Totally figured it out. I was clicking the UEFI labelled usb, when I should have been clicking the actual usb itself... I feel dumb.


----------



## cliffahn

Well, SOS.
After getting windows 7 installed, everything was going fine, was updating drivers etc.
All of a sudden I get a BSOD and after a restart I get a the qcode 04
The manual says its pch initialization before microcode loading
And I have no idea what that is. Google has failed me, and at this point, I don't know what to do.
I've removed the GPU, unplugged all the SATA ports, and tried clearing CMOS, but it keeps hanging at 04. Can't even get into the UEFI.
Any ideas?


----------



## llantant

Just a quick question.

Does anyone here use Station drivers for the chipset/mei/rst drivers etc....?

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1507:maximus-viii-hero&catid=168:intel-z170s&Itemid=169&lang=en

There is always newer ones on there than is on the asus support site. I used station drivers for my old mobo but that was because they were never updated on asus support anymore.

Any recommendations?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Station drivers for the chipset/mei/rst drivers etc....?
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1507:maximus-viii-hero&catid=168:intel-z170s&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> There is always newer ones on there than is on the asus support site. I used station drivers for my old mobo but that was because they were never updated on asus support anymore.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Having a lot of Gigabyte boards, I've always kept an eye on the Overclocking Programs thread over on the TweakTown Gigabyte forum...Stasio does a good job of finding drivers all over, and one of the sources he uses is station-drivers.
But having said that, I don't upgrade every driver to the latest constantly.
On my Hero I do have the latest ME firmware and driver though. The manufacturers usually include newer ME firmware in new BIOS versions but it can be done from a command prompt. I didn't find the 1001 BIOS that friendly so I just went back to 902 and updated the ME myself.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Having a lot of Gigabyte boards, I've always kept an eye on the Overclocking Programs thread over on the TweakTown Gigabyte forum...Stasio does a good job of finding drivers all over, and one of the sources he uses is station-drivers.
> But having said that, I don't upgrade every driver to the latest constantly.
> On my Hero I do have the latest ME firmware and driver though. The manufacturers usually include newer ME firmware in new BIOS versions but it can be done from a command prompt. I didn't find the 1001 BIOS that friendly so I just went back to 902 and updated the ME myself.


That would be cool. I am also on 902 due to the adaptive. How do I update the firmware via command prompt?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> That would be cool. I am also on 902 due to the adaptive. How do I update the firmware via command prompt?


Will send PM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cliffahn*
> 
> Well, SOS.
> After getting windows 7 installed, everything was going fine, was updating drivers etc.
> All of a sudden I get a BSOD and after a restart I get a the qcode 04
> The manual says its pch initialization before microcode loading
> And I have no idea what that is. Google has failed me, and at this point, I don't know what to do.
> I've removed the GPU, unplugged all the SATA ports, and tried clearing CMOS, but it keeps hanging at 04. Can't even get into the UEFI.
> Any ideas?


clear cmos and see if it shows up again...


----------



## BrokenPC

Anyone installing these AS Media Drivers? When I built my machine the first time, On BIOS 504, I didn't have any issues. I didn't install these ASMEDIA USB drivers though, I tried to install one of those Realsense cameras and was having issues with it not initializing on a cold boot so I decided to install the ASMEDIA drivers to see if that helped. It didn't of course but now I have other issues. My Keyboard lights stay on all the time and my Numlock refuses to stay on at boot. I know these are minor issues but the only things that has chaned is the BIOS (504 to 1101) and installing the ASMedia drivers on a clean install. The Numlock issue shows up before the ASMEDIA drivers though so that appears to be related to the BIOS , the keyboard lights staying on appears to be ASMEDIA driver related. Very Minor issues I know but just wondering if anyone else sees this weird behavior.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Station drivers for the chipset/mei/rst drivers etc....?
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1507:maximus-viii-hero&catid=168:intel-z170s&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> There is always newer ones on there than is on the asus support site. I used station drivers for my old mobo but that was because they were never updated on asus support anymore.
> 
> Any recommendations?


My recommendation would be to not worry about such things unless experiencing chipset issues, and stick to the latest drivers certified on the ASUS support page


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just a quick question.
> 
> Does anyone here use Station drivers for the chipset/mei/rst drivers etc....?
> 
> http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=1507:maximus-viii-hero&catid=168:intel-z170s&Itemid=169&lang=en
> 
> There is always newer ones on there than is on the asus support site. I used station drivers for my old mobo but that was because they were never updated on asus support anymore.
> 
> Any recommendations?


Just a caution - I DL'd drivers from that website that "supposedly" resolved the issue with W10 and the R4BE/4960x failing adaptive vcore control above 4.5GHz - luckily I had a full image AND a separate registry backup. had to wipe both bios chips and use flashback to get things proper again (still no resolution of the adaptive voltage thing AFAIK)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My recommendation would be to not worry about such things unless experiencing chipset issues, and stick to the latest drivers certified on the ASUS support page


For most people, I agree 100%. Sometimes people want to fix a non existent issue and start changing all their drivers only to make the situation worse.

I've been doing this a long time and always keep a full backup in case something goes wrong (and sooner or later some driver will fubar everything).


----------



## BrokenPC

lol.. Mo newer drivers = Mo fun.. Nothing like a Saturday morning reinstalling windows five times trying to diagnose a conflict. I especially like it when the order in which things are installed causes an issue. The possibilities are just endless. Hmmm, My USB 3 disk is slow.. Install ASMedia Drivers, now my keyboard is flakey.. Yikes.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Will send PM.


Please send me a PM about updating ME firmware from command prompt also.


----------



## jleslie246

I am running stock settings except for XMP profile. I ran Prime just to see how it ran, temps, etc. Almost immediately I get Worker # 7 & 8 Fatal Errors:

FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4998995711, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4997584831, expected less than 0.4
Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.

Cpu @ 4.2GHz
vcore 1.248

(all stock after only setting XMP profile)

What should I do?

EDIT:

I bumped vcore up to 1.275 with AI Suite (TPU) and now it is passing. I guess that one core just needs a little extra voltage? Is this normal? I am new to Intel.


----------



## BrokenPC

Not normal. You applied the ASUS optimizations when you enabled XMP? Prime will spin all 4 cores up to 4.2. That's technically overclocked. My board doesn't need anything till 4.3. I have DdR43000. Could just be silicon lottery.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Not normal. You applied the ASUS optimizations when you enabled XMP? Prime will spin all 4 cores up to 4.2. That's technically overclocked. My board doesn't need anything till 4.3. I have DdR43000. Could just be silicon lottery.


Asus optimizations? All i did was set XMP profile.


----------



## BrokenPC

Yeah.. There is a question asked when you enable xmp.. You had to confirm right? That question asks if you want to enable the optimizations. It's not a confirmation. Well.. On the deluxe anyways.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Asus optimizations? All i did was set XMP profile.


that's ASUS core optimization vs synch all cores.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's ASUS core optimization vs synch all cores.


I left all the settings default except for changing to XMP so my memory timing would be right. Default has "synch all cores" checked. Should I change that?

EDIT:

I sub'ed the Skylake OC Guide (saw it in your profile). Ill work through that this weekend.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I am running stock settings except for XMP profile. I ran Prime just to see how it ran, temps, etc. Almost immediately I get Worker # 7 & 8 Fatal Errors:
> 
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4998995711, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> FATAL ERROR: Rounding was 0.4997584831, expected less than 0.4
> Hardware failure detected, consult stress.txt file.
> 
> Cpu @ 4.2GHz
> vcore 1.248
> 
> (all stock after only setting XMP profile)
> 
> What should I do?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I bumped vcore up to 1.275 with AI Suite (TPU) and now it is passing. I guess that one core just needs a little extra voltage? Is this normal? I am new to Intel.


Which version of prime95 are you using? Versions before 28.7 had a bug that gives errors when using FMA3/AVX.


----------



## smonkie

New Bios for Asus Z170-A in Asus' website. I have lost my faith in BIOS updates, but maybe anyone could try if adaptive is finally fixed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> New Bios for Asus Z170-A in Asus' website. I have lost my faith in BIOS updates, but maybe anyone could try if adaptive is finally fixed.


Perhaps you missed this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Below are some screenshots I saved while testing. First one is with default UEFI settings and LLC set to level 5. Windows power plan set to balanced using Prme95 small FFTs. The second pic is using the same settings except CPU voltage set to Adaptive with 1.405V and multiplier at 46x. Third screenshot is the overclock result with the first set of waveforms overlaid. Adaptive mode follows Intel's default rules completely.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I left all the settings default except for changing to XMP so my memory timing would be right. Default has "synch all cores" checked. Should I change that?
> 
> EDIT:
> 
> I sub'ed the Skylake OC Guide (saw it in your profile). *Ill work through that this weekend*.











synch all cores is fine. Raja's (non-extreme) guide will help a lot.


----------



## Szinyak

Hi all.

My new pc promlem pls help me.. Coold Double boot issue

Mbo: ASUS Z170-A
CPU: I7-6700K OC: 4,5 GHZ 1.296V max IBT stress
RAM: G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB Ripjaws4
GPU: Giga GTX 970 G1
PSU: Corsair TX650 V.1 ATX 2.2

When I boot up the PC after it has been offline for a longer ammount of time (5-6 hours or a day), it immediately shuts down after the boot screen (right when the windows startup screen comes up). On a second start it works fine, no issues after that. Suspected that there is an issue with the PSU waking up the CPU. It is an older PSU (Corsair TX650 ver.1; ATX ver. 2.2), and multiple hardware forums suggested, that if the CPU is in deep sleep (C6/C7 status), then older PSUs have a hard time waking them up. I disabled the C6/C7 status for the CPU in the BIOS in power management settings (CPU C-state [Disabled]), but it did not fix the problem. Tried multiple versions of the factory BIOS.
Side note: The boot up process is quite long (aprox. 40sec), it does not stagnate on any precise point, and it does not come up with any errors, it just takes a longer time then it should.
Looking for suggestions on a fix, a different BIOS version or maybe buy a new PSU that can handle C6/C7 status (ATX ver. 2.3 or newer).
Thank you for your help in advance. PSU problem ?
Szinyak


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that's ASUS core optimization vs synch all cores.


What is the difference between asus core optimization and sync all cores?

What exactly does asus core optimization do?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> New Bios for Asus Z170-A in Asus' website. I have lost my faith in BIOS updates, but maybe anyone could try if adaptive is finally fixed.


Give it a go and let us know, they haven't updated the microcode which is what they said they were still testing a week or two ago.


----------



## lysyn

Bios 1203 - what is the list of changes?
If it works properly, adaptive?


----------



## BrokenPC

Ask Mikey...

It's on the deluxe site now too. Perhaps it can tell if a fan is PWM vs voltage controlled now? Can tell the difference between a keyboard and a wireless mouse? That's probably steelseries fault though.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szinyak*
> 
> Hi all.
> 
> My new pc promlem pls help me.. Coold Double boot issue
> 
> Mbo: ASUS Z170-A
> CPU: I7-6700K OC: 4,5 GHZ 1.296V max IBT stress
> RAM: G.Skill F4-3000C15Q-16GRBB Ripjaws4
> GPU: Giga GTX 970 G1
> PSU: Corsair TX650 V.1 ATX 2.2
> 
> When I boot up the PC after it has been offline for a longer ammount of time (5-6 hours or a day), it immediately shuts down after the boot screen (right when the windows startup screen comes up). On a second start it works fine, no issues after that. Suspected that there is an issue with the PSU waking up the CPU. It is an older PSU (Corsair TX650 ver.1; ATX ver. 2.2), and multiple hardware forums suggested, that if the CPU is in deep sleep (C6/C7 status), then older PSUs have a hard time waking them up. I disabled the C6/C7 status for the CPU in the BIOS in power management settings (CPU C-state [Disabled]), but it did not fix the problem. Tried multiple versions of the factory BIOS.
> Side note: The boot up process is quite long (aprox. 40sec), it does not stagnate on any precise point, and it does not come up with any errors, it just takes a longer time then it should.
> Looking for suggestions on a fix, a different BIOS version or maybe buy a new PSU that can handle C6/C7 status (ATX ver. 2.3 or newer).
> Thank you for your help in advance. PSU problem ?
> Szinyak


Windows 10? Msi afterburner? Precision X?


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Which version of prime95 are you using? Versions before 28.7 had a bug that gives errors when using FMA3/AVX.


I'm using Prime95 version 28.4.

Today I just turned my pc on for the first time since last night and it took about 4 minutes to go through POST. Anyone ever have that issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> What is the difference between asus core optimization and sync all cores?
> 
> What exactly does asus core optimization do?


Your chip already does this at stock settings. At stock multipliers (eg, Auto) the highest turbo freq is available to a set number of cores, as the load increases more cores are brought on line, but not at the max turbo. so, 1 or 2 at 3.9, when a third core is loaded, all drop to a lower multi. THe ASUS rules only override Intel's multcore enhancement rules when this is enabled in bios. Try it - no worries.
But: it's irrelevant at turbo multipliers above the highest stock turbo.


----------



## smonkie

Tried the 1203 BIOS version for Z170-A. Adaptive voltage is fixed, or at least it won't go up the crazy amount it did with 1101. With 1.315 in UEFI, it goes up to 1.36 max in Prime (1.45 max with 1101 BIOS).

So... No, microcode wasn't the problem (as many of us thought). The problem was, and still is, in BIOS version 1101, a true CPU killer.


----------



## error-id10t

microcode isn't/wasn't the problem.. you can update that yourself and it didn't "fix" the problem.

Good to hear the problem has gone away, now to wait to get it for Hero, based on what I've seen we'll get in ~week later.


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> microcode isn't/wasn't the problem.. you can update that yourself and it didn't "fix" the problem.
> 
> Good to hear the problem has gone away, now to wait to get it for Hero, based on what I've seen we'll get in ~week later.


Blaming the microcode was an utterly nonsense. If microcode was wrong, it should have been wrong in earlier BIOS updates also.

Now we know for sure ASUS screwed the BIOS 1101. Thing is, that BIOS is still available for download in ASUS website. That mistake is beyond my mind.


----------



## mmansfit

Question: ¿With the 1203 update will appear by default option: CPU core ratio: SYNC ALL CORE in the bios? ¿it's just me?


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Question: ¿With the 1203 update will appear by default option: CPU core ratio: SYNC ALL CORE in the bios? ¿it's just me?


Yeah, I noticed that too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Yeah, I noticed that too.


Asus multicore E is ONLY available with AUTO or XMP. As soon as you select manual or enter multipliers higher than the stock max turbo multi, neither Intel MC enhancement nor ASUS is functional (AFAIK)


----------



## jleslie246

Where are you seeing this new BIOS? on the asus support page for the Hero MB the newest is still 1001.

That is what i am using and it has been fine untill today. Not my POST time is about 4 MINUTES. any ideas on why?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Blaming the microcode was an utterly nonsense. If microcode was wrong, it should have been wrong in earlier BIOS updates also.
> 
> Now we know for sure ASUS screwed the BIOS 1101. Thing is, that BIOS is still available for download in ASUS website. That mistake is beyond my mind.


The microcode was the initial cause of the problem - we have to sum voltage on top of it so that adaptive does not revert back to stock when coming out of S3. The summed voltage appeared in all cases in 1101, which was an ASUS bug, but one caused off the back of needing to apply the manual fix for adaptive voltage.


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The microcode was the initial cause of the problem - we have to sum voltage on top of it so that adaptive does not revert back to stock when coming out of S3. The summed voltage appeared in all cases in 1101, which was an ASUS bug, but one caused off the back of needing to apply the manual fix for adaptive voltage.


Having flashed 1203 on Z170-A, I can confirm adaptive voltage is working as advertised now! I am just using the maximum boost voltage though, which is correctly applied to [email protected] set to 1.26Vc - resulting in 1.285Vc. Correctly applied after S3.

Finally you did it. Good job!


----------



## Szinyak

Yes installed Win10 & Msi afterburner latest version..
It would be a problem?
because then istalled win 8.1

Thx..


----------



## Deders

Have been trying to install windows 10 in UEFI mode but I get a blank screen if I disable CSM, despite GPUz reporting my Asus 780 has UEFI capable firmware.

If I switch my IGP on and select the appropriate input on my monitor UEFI boot works fine.

If I switch CSM off completely without first enabling my IGP than my 780 won't even display the bios screen.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The microcode was the initial cause of the problem - we have to sum voltage on top of it so that adaptive does not revert back to stock when coming out of S3. The summed voltage appeared in all cases in 1101, which was an ASUS bug, but one caused off the back of needing to apply the manual fix for adaptive voltage.


CPU Microcode and ME version didn't change in 1203 over the bugged version. It was clearly a Bios bug from Asus.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> CPU Microcode and ME version didn't change in 1203 over the bugged version. It was clearly a Bios bug from Asus.


I did not say it changed. There was a fix implemented in the 09** series updates to patch adaptive voltage coming out of S3. In the subsequent releases this ended up being summed on top of the applied VID. The summing was a bug on our side yes, but if the microcode did not have the S3 issue in the first place, it would never have happened.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szinyak*
> 
> Yes installed Win10 & Msi afterburner latest version..
> It would be a problem?
> because then istalled win 8.1
> 
> Thx..


Well, afterburner is fine. It's just the rivatuner bit. As supplied it wont start and stop properly on shutdown. You need to start and stop manually. I just don't need the ingame overlay so I just don't install it.


----------



## BrokenPC

Lol.. 1203 = brick... Well stuck at 55. Never seen that ever before. Yep, enabling XMP locks up at 55 in 1203 but not in 1101 so what can I say.. Back to 901.


----------



## BrokenPC

Looks like they did something in 1203 to speed up boot. I see MRC Fast Boot Enabled, Disabled and Auto. It is set to Auto by default. I tried it disabled and still no joy with the XMP profile so going to go back to 901 till this is sorted. 1203, we knew each other for such a short time.


----------



## Szinyak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Ask Mikey...
> 
> It's on the deluxe site now too. Perhaps it can tell if a fan is PWM vs voltage controlled now? Can tell the difference between a keyboard and a wireless mouse? That's probably steelseries fault though.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Well, afterburner is fine. It's just the rivatuner bit. As supplied it wont start and stop properly on shutdown. You need to start and stop manually. I just don't need the ingame overlay so I just don't install it.


Thx man. The problem solved... Respect


----------



## dmasteR

Planning on grabbing a Maximus HERO, any known issues I should know about before I do?


----------



## MrBeer

Just a update flash to 1203 all is working no problem here so far.


----------



## BrokenPC

Yeah. It works just great for me too. Unless I change to the xmp profile of my ram then I get 55 which I do not get with any other BIOS version. They monkeyed with something and they do not say what. Possibly they tweaked some timing that now requires me to adjust a voltage somewhere to make it work better. I dunno. I love it the way it is. Silent cool and fast. My games run like a dream. Tetris, Bejeweled.. Even minesweeper. Going to fire up Zork next for a real workout.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Planning on grabbing a Maximus HERO, any known issues I should know about before I do?


I just got mine last week (Hero). Works great but recently have had 2-4 minute POST time, not OS loading time, just POST. Other than that it has been fine. I am using BIOS 1001. I see others are on 1203 but I do not see anything newer than 1001 for my mb.


----------



## Khalil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Lol.. 1203 = brick... Well stuck at 55. Never seen that ever before. Yep, enabling XMP locks up at 55 in 1203 but not in 1101 so what can I say.. Back to 901.


Z170 Deluxe upgraded form 0901 to 1203, cannot get XMP to work, identical settings to 0901 and constant code 55. Tried tweaking voltage still no luck, switch XMP off and run ram at 2133 and it boots fine.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalil*
> 
> Z170 Deluxe upgraded form 0901 to 1203, cannot get XMP to work, identical settings to 0901 and constant code 55. Tried tweaking voltage still no luck, switch XMP off and run ram at 2133 and it boots fine.


HIGH FIVES all around.


----------



## Khalil

gave up trying to get it to work, switched back to 0901 and bam...works like a dream.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Khalil*
> 
> Z170 Deluxe upgraded form 0901 to 1203, cannot get XMP to work, identical settings to 0901 and constant code 55. Tried tweaking voltage still no luck, switch XMP off and run ram at 2133 and it boots fine.


Ive read (not tried) upping the DRAM voltage fixes this issue. Was the the 'tweaking' you were referring to?


----------



## elmonen

Installed 1203 to z170-a yesterday. Xmp seems to work here. Ive tweaked vccio and sa voltages.. But the machine booted with them on auto aswell.

Lähetetty minun LG-D855 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## Khalil

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Ive read (not tried) upping the DRAM voltage fixes this issue. Was the the 'tweaking' you were referring to?


yes, tried all 3... ram voltage, vccio and sa.


----------



## jleslie246

On another note: i found out why i had a 4 minute POST time. I had left my asus driver disk in my BD drive. Apparently the last part of POST is checking boot options and it was taking a really hard look at the BD drive before continuing to my M.2 drive.

So... if your POST times seem long, try removing all media from optical or other drives while booting.







:thumb:


----------



## Daytraders

I have xmp 3000mhz ram but just run mine xmp off at default 2133mhz, all benches i have done a hardly see any different anyway, and i see no difference in any of my 50 games i have installed over the last few weeks on my new build.


----------



## Cyro999

Quote:


> and i see no difference in any of my 50 games i have installed over the last few weeks on my new build.


Have you benchmarked your games/tasks? Usually the performance gaps are in the ~3-10% region or focused on minimum or non-gpu-bound FPS - Regularly it's like adding 100-300mhz to the CPU OC, which isn't immediately obvious but is still very relevant.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cyro999*
> 
> Have you benchmarked your games/tasks? Usually the performance gaps are in the ~3-10% region or focused on minimum or non-gpu-bound FPS - Regularly it's like adding 100-300mhz to the CPU OC, which isn't immediately obvious but is still very relevant.


Yeh to be honest, not properly benchmarked the games, i should have said, i cant really see any difference to make a difference, i guess games with faster memory do give a few extra frames per second.


----------



## modar

faster memory is good for benchmarking, but in real world gaming "oxymoron" fast memory is not how to get better frame rates.


----------



## mrkk

You are wrong.

i7-6700k 4 Ghz

Project Cars
DDR4-2133 CL15 90 fps
DDR4-3000 CL15 108 fps +20%


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> i7-6700k 4 Ghz
> 
> Project Cars
> DDR4-2133 CL15 90 fps
> DDR4-3000 CL15 108 fps +20%


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modar*
> 
> faster memory is good for benchmarking, but in real world gaming "oxymoron" fast memory is not how to get better frame rates.


if you have two of the identical systems and one is using higher bandwidth memory you will get a higher fps score and just better performance throughout.


----------



## modar

processor speed and overall power is much more important than ram speed when it comes to the general use of your computer no matter what it's being used for


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> i7-6700k 4 Ghz
> 
> Project Cars
> DDR4-2133 CL15 90 fps
> DDR4-3000 CL15 108 fps +20%


No way, maybe 2 or 3 fps at most.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> No way, maybe 2 or 3 fps at most.


This used to be the case for older generations but skylake can make much better use of more bandwidth. the 2133MHz "standard" ram speed does constrict performance to below Haswell in some cases.


----------



## MadPolygon

How accurate are the sensors on the ranger board?

I had a few loops of x264 stability test running and the Dual Intelligent Processors tool showed a maximum cpu temperature of ~48°C. However RealTemp showed a max temp about 10°C higher at the same time.

Which one do you think I can trust more?


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> No way, maybe 2 or 3 fps at most.


You have no clue, that's it. You didn't even test it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> You have no clue, that's it. You didn't even test it.


Guys, if XMP worked before the BIOS update and not after then report it to Raja. Needs to be looked at and fixed.

Edit: I'm assuming a CMOS reset was attempted to correct the issue and failed to do so.


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Guys, if XMP worked before the BIOS update and not after then report it to Raja. Needs to be looked at and fixed.


I don't have XMP issues, it worked before and after every bios update I did on my Z170-A.


----------



## Daytraders

Well when i set my ram to xmp so it can run at 3000mhz, it boots ok once, but then sometimes gives me error 55 on restarts, so i keep it on default at 2133mhz now, to set manually my memory to run all the time at 3000mhz, what settings do i change exactly in bios, my memory spec are below, thx

Speed: 3000MHz
Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
Voltage: 1.35V


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Guys, if XMP worked before the BIOS update and not after then report it to Raja. Needs to be looked at and fixed.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming a CMOS reset was attempted to correct the issue and failed to do so.


Depends on the reason for the profile not loading, if it's simply not passing training then more often than not it's due to neighboring settings relating to memory not being ideal for that CPU, so tuning may be required if auto ruling has been changed (normally to fit a wider range of known good settings). There is no one shoe fits all with memory overclocking


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *modar*
> 
> processor speed and overall power is much more important than ram speed when it comes to the general use of your computer no matter what it's being used for


And if you have two overclocked skylake processors at 4.7. One has its memory at 2133 and other at 2666 which is faster. In everything lol


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Guys, if XMP worked before the BIOS update and not after then report it to Raja. Needs to be looked at and fixed.
> 
> Edit: I'm assuming a CMOS reset was attempted to correct the issue and failed to do so.


Yep, CMOS was cleared twice. Reinstalled, same result. I don't want to interrupt progress. We should get a new BIOS with new microcode soon.

What kind of RAM are you guys using that works? Mine is Corsair Vengance 3000 4x4gb kit. Nothing too special. I do need 16gb though and 3000 while it may not be that important it blows away 2133 in a few benches.


----------



## BrokenPC

I'm noticing that most RAM has loose timings relative to what these Crucial ones are. These are 15-17-17-35. A lot of the newer kits are 3200 but looser. If that's a word. I Dunn to be fair, the only stability test I have done is prime for 40 minutes. It seems perfectly stable. I had one crash today setting up a VM.I like the heat spreaders on this ram, any taller and I'd need a new case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MadPolygon*
> 
> How accurate are the sensors on the ranger board?
> I had a few loops of x264 stability test running and the Dual Intelligent Processors tool showed a maximum cpu temperature of ~48°C. However RealTemp showed a max temp about 10°C higher at the same time.
> Which one do you think I can trust more?


realtemp. in ai suite, are you looking at cpu temp - that maybe the fan control signal, IDK since I have not loaded AI suite. sorry.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well when i set my ram to xmp so it can run at 3000mhz, *it boots ok once, but then sometimes gives me error 55 on* restarts, so i keep it on default at 2133mhz now, to set manually my memory to run all the time at 3000mhz, what settings do i change exactly in bios, my memory spec are below, thx
> 
> Speed: 3000MHz
> Tested Latency: 15-17-17-35
> Voltage: 1.35V


Try increasing VSA... up to 1.2V.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Yep, CMOS was cleared twice. Reinstalled, same result. I don't want to interrupt progress. We should get a new BIOS with new microcode soon.
> 
> What kind of RAM are you guys using that works? Mine is Corsair Vengance 3000 4x4gb kit. Nothing too special. I do need 16gb though and 3000 while it may not be that important it blows away 2133 in a few benches.


Same Corsair memory here but XMP-3200, need the following settings for prime95 stable @4.8GHz;

DRAM: 1.3794V
IO: 1.21250V
SA: 1.21250V

FWIW, the standard XMP 1.35V setting in the BIOS shows up as 1.328-1.344V in HWINFO (1.3728 in the BIOS shows up as 1.344-1.36, 1.3794 stays at a solid 1.36 during prime95 runs). Undervolting XMP memory is probably the last thing one would want. Too lazy to take actual readings.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> realtemp. in ai suite, are you looking at cpu temp - that maybe the fan control signal, IDK since I have not loaded AI suite. sorry.
> Try increasing VSA... up to 1.2V.


Where do i also put the 15-17-17-35 timings in the bios, i dont see room for changing all 4 ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Same Corsair memory here but XMP-3200, need the following settings for prime95 stable @4.8GHz;
> 
> DRAM: 1.3794V
> IO: 1.21250V
> SA: 1.21250V
> 
> FWIW, the standard XMP 1.35V setting in the BIOS shows up as 1.344V in HWINFO (1.3728 fluctuates between 1.344 and 1.36, 1.3794 stays at a solid 1.36 during prime95 runs). Undervolting XMP memory is probably the last thing one would want. Too lazy to take actual readings even thought the board (M8G) has the test points for it.


Where do you manually input these settings in bios 15-17-17-35 , i only see where you can change 3 of thouse timings.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Where do you manually input these settings in bios 15-17-17-35 , i only see where you can change 3 of thouse timings.


tRCD and tRP are linked on this platform. Just set 17 in the field right after cas.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tRCD and tRP are linked on this platform. Just set 17 in the field right after cas.


Ok, thx for that.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> tRCD and tRP are linked on this platform. Just set 17 in the field right after cas.


So the only other settings for me to change to manual is, the memory voltage and chouse 3000mhz in the box ?


----------



## Keller1234

Its been a while since Ive been back here, has the adaptive voltage issue been fixed in BIOS 1203 for Z170-A??


----------



## mandrix

I'm using Corsair LPX 4x4GB, 2666 advertised speed @ 3000 with 15-17-17-36 CR1 timings. Pretty good for cheap RAM, and it's the first Corsair RAM I've ever owned. It was going for about $114 US for a bit.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Keller1234*
> 
> Its been a while since Ive been back here, has the adaptive voltage issue been fixed in BIOS 1203 for Z170-A??


So they say, have not gotten that far.


----------



## BrokenPC

Well, I am back on 1203.. Ordered some sticks to play with. I need to build a new PC anyhow. Went for some 3200 2x8 Trident. Running Prime95 now @2133 so fun. Not!


----------



## smonkie

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrkk*
> 
> You are wrong.
> 
> i7-6700k 4 Ghz
> 
> Project Cars
> DDR4-2133 CL15 90 fps
> DDR4-3000 CL15 108 fps +20%


Even if that's true, I would really like to see the difference between 2133 to 2666 and 2666 to 3200.

RAM is the last thing I would spend quality money in hardware stuff.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *smonkie*
> 
> Even if that's true, I would really like to see the difference between 2133 to 2666 and 2666 to 3200.
> 
> RAM is the last thing I would spend quality money in hardware stuff.


A lot depends on how you set up your gaming rig, the available ram on the card and the specific game (for sure)... some folks find they get much better FPS behavior by disabling the page file (swap file) and using more and faster ram. If Valley is any indicator of FPS while gaming...
DDR4 3200c15 at default: 116.9 FPS


DDR4 3200c15 at 3466c16: 118.6 FPS


----------



## midlan

Hey when will GRYPHON Z170 come out? Or I should just stop waiting?


----------



## [email protected]

Have not heard about a Gryphon on my side yet.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A lot depends on how you set up your gaming rig, the available ram on the card and the specific game (for sure)... some folks find they get much better FPS behavior by disabling the page file (swap file) and using more and faster ram. If Valley is any indicator of FPS while gaming...
> DDR4 3200c15 at default: 116.9 FPS
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> DDR4 3200c15 at 3466c16: 118.6 FPS


Do a 4K comparison just out of interest between those two memory configurations, please. Unigine is very CPU limited compared to some benchmarks / applications


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do a 4K comparison just out of interest between those two memory configurations, please. Unigine is very CPU limited compared to some benchmarks / applications


no prob bro. will run it later today. Single gpu... even cpu clock won;t matter much at 4K (I think







)


----------



## Daytraders

Well i just done heaven benchmark

with 2133mhz = fps 67 and score 1687

with 3000mhz = fps 66.7 and score 1680

i did notice minumn fps went up by 1fps thou.

but i guess i am still going to keep ram at 3000mhz, just because it must give me some help somewhere else.


----------



## Daytraders

Also, in HWinfo, i cant see VCCIO any where under the sensor section, i see VCCSA thou.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well i just done heaven benchmark
> 
> with 2133mhz = fps 67 and score 1687
> 
> with 3000mhz = fps 66.7 and score 1680
> 
> i did notice minumn fps went up by 1fps thou.
> 
> but i guess i am still going to keep ram at 3000mhz, just because it must give me some help somewhere else.


what resolution and settings.

anyway: @Silent Scone
zero difference at 4K as you might expect.
A single 980Ti is100% pegged during the run @ 1569/8370.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what resolution and settings.
> 
> anyway: @Silent Scone
> zero difference at 4K as you might expect.
> A single 980Ti is100% pegged during the run @ 1569/8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Only at 1080P using a 780ti.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Also, in HWinfo, i cant see VCCIO any where under the sensor section, i see VCCSA thou.


Any ideal on this ?


----------



## indianajonze

just flashed 1203. adaptive works great and all is well. no issues running xmp either


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Also, in HWinfo, i cant see VCCIO any where under the sensor section, i see VCCSA thou.


Post up a pic of your voltages from HWINFO, shouldn't be too hard to pick out. For my Hero it was called IMC, I changed it to VCCIO manually to keep from being confused with VCCSA. .


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Any ideal on this ?


It's IMC on mine too


----------



## Daytraders

Ok, i have ranger board and i see IMC, thx, what is VTT sensor, and i cant see my memory votage either, is that called something different also, cheers guys.

edit: i see dram voltage now as i updated to latest HWINFO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what resolution and settings.
> 
> anyway: @silent scone
> zero difference at 4K as you might expect.
> A single 980Ti is100% pegged during the run @ 1569/8370.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Yeah, nothing surprising there


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone able to share their Overclock settings on their 6700K using the ASUS HERO? Thanks.


----------



## FlanK3r

With Maximus VII Hero I'm now trying to influence the performance of the CPU to the BIOS version. Everything takes place under the same conditions in terms of temperature measurement settings of CPU and BIOS settings. I set the processor to 4.5 GHz / 4.5 GHz core frequency and cache to 1.3V. OS was Windows 7 SP1 64-bit. Graphics just out of curiosity GTX 980T Poseidon.
*For testing, I tried 3 BIOS versions. 0401, 0802, and the latest BIOS 1,001 [/ b]
I was interested in performance SuperPi 32M, CINEBENCH R11.5, 3D Mark06 CPU performance, 3D Mark11 Performance and 3D Mark Firestrike. Older tests such as SuperPi because I wanted to








I. BIOS 0401
Generally BIOS showed OK, the voltage on the CPU LLC5 perfectly kept, also stability seemed very good even at a voltage of 1.3V.

Superpi 32M = 7m 0.685s


3D Mark 06 CPU = 9 671p


3D Mark11 P = 20 360b, physics=13 314p


3D Mark Firestrike = 16 262p, physics = 14 587p


Cinebench R11.5 = 10.48p


II. BIOS 0802
The BIOS convinced me more balanced performance across all tests, but stability was unpredictable, with 1.3V in SuperPi frozed despite several attempts (I set after 1.345V). Despite a slight decrease in performance CPU 3D06 and in SuperPi - differences are acceptable, other benchmarks in turn are noticeably better in terms of score. However, the stability of pity ... It takes more stress on the same settings than the previous case. Now therefore, not this BIOS

Superpi 32M = 7m 1.278s


3D Mark 06 CPU test = 9522p


3D Mark11 Performance = 20 608p, physics = 13 312p


3D Mark Firestrike = 16 297p, physics=14 686p


Cinebench R11.5 = 10.93b


III. BIOS 1001
The BIOS me a little disappointed, I forgot to measure a lower voltage, but what Im still to testing, 1.3V holds now. This is positive. Although the behavior of PC stability and performance is not bad, I'm sorry that SuperPi is much worse and I tested it several times, even after restarting the PC with the same result within tenths of a second.

Superpi 32M = 7m 4.648s


3D Mark 06 CPU test=9484p


3D Mark11 Performance=20 655p, physics=13 334p


3D Mark Firestrike=16 286b, physics=14 656p


Cinebench R11.5 = 10.91p


There is overview table with the results.


Repeatedly measuring the current I reached there with the last BOSS 10.93 points in R11.5 and another test of SuperPi is 7m 3.478s and for 3D06 9488points per CPU. Thus, I would recommend for the average user to choose between BIOS 0401 and 1001 BIOS 0802 to avoid. On the same frequencies requires a higher voltage even when served on average the best results, at the cost of "instability" of the same strain is not worth it. If you like SuperPi







, then 0401 is your choice. Conversely, if the test elderly hot food, will be better in 1001, which is better in newer tests.*


----------



## strong island 1

Hey guys, I have the maximus viii extreme. When I enter any OS my q code displays 51 and it stays like that while pc is running. Is this normal, I never saw this code before, it's so expensive I want to make sure it's ok. it seems to be running fine.

Also does anyone get a clicking sound everytime they turn on pc or reboot. It's not that annoying, just worried something is wrong. Thanks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the maximus viii extreme. When I enter any OS my q code displays 51 and it stays like that while pc is running. Is this normal, I never saw this code before, it's so expensive I want to make sure it's ok. it seems to be running fine.
> 
> Also does anyone get a clicking sound everytime they turn on pc or reboot. It's not that annoying, just worried something is wrong. Thanks.


Dunno about the Qcode, but the clicking sound is normal. Have it on both the 2 Gene s I have owned.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Dunno about the Qcode, but the clicking sound is normal. Have it on both the 2 Gene s I have owned.


cool thanks, that makes me feel better, it doesn't bother me but after spending so much on a mobo I get a little paranoid. q code 51 just doesn't seem normal, have to look up what it means.


----------



## Daytraders

Clicking is normal, and list of Q codes are in the manual, for my asus maximus viii ranger it says.

q code 50-53 memory initialization error. invalid memory type or incomnpatable memory speed,


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone able to share their Overclock settings on their 6700K using the ASUS HERO? Thanks.


Ok, I have better than average CPU Skylake, so maybe your vcore must be little higher, maybe not...From my head what I remember

XMP profile - enabled
Asus mutlicore -disabled
CPU turbo ration - 45
BCLK - 100
CPU SVID - disabled
EPU - disabled
CPU cache ratio - 45 (u can down it at 42 for better stability of the system)
CPU and cache current limit max - 255,50
vcore/vcache settings manual to 1.3V
VCCIO voltage - you can keep auto
VCCSA voltage - you can keep also AUTO
all others settings auto









in External Digi control:
load line calibration - level 5
cpu current capabiity - 120 or 130
VRM spreadspectrum - disabled
CPU power phase control - optimized
other settings there keep as is it from default motherboard settings

Internal CPU power management:
Intel speedstep - disabled

save+exit and boot


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Clicking is normal, and list of Q codes are in the manual, for my asus maximus viii ranger it says.
> 
> q code 50-53 memory initialization error. invalid memory type or incomnpatable memory speed,


cool thanks man, just wasn't home to check. That's strange because it does it at bios default which is 2133mhz memory, and I have tried 2 different sets of ram, one 3300 cl16 and 3866 cl18, and it does it with both sets. Also 2 different cpu's.

Does it happen to anyone else?


----------



## Daytraders

Why Asus mutlicore -disabled, aint it enabled as default , it is on mine, what does it do ? cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> Hey guys, I have the maximus viii extreme. When I enter any OS my q code displays 51 and it stays like that while pc is running. Is this normal, I never saw this code before, it's so expensive I want to make sure it's ok. it seems to be running fine.
> 
> Also does anyone get a clicking sound everytime they turn on pc or reboot. It's not that annoying, just worried something is wrong. Thanks.


Hey SI... my M8E has been showing the 51 Q-code since I got it, with 2 different bios' and a couple of different memory kits. The code is certainly an error... wouldn't worry about it. Which bios are you using?
the click is normal.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Hey SI... my M8E has been showing the 51 Q-code since I got it, with 2 different bios' and a couple of different memory kits. The code is certainly an error... wouldn't worry about it. Which bios are you using?
> the click is normal.


cool man thanks, that makes me feel better. Right now I'm using 0007, it's the most recent on the thread at hwbot so I have just stuck with it. Which 2 memory slots do you use when running 2 sticks, I have been using the outer 2.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone able to share their Overclock settings on their 6700K using the ASUS HERO? Thanks.


I used the Gaming Profile. It works amazingly well! 4.8GHz, rock solid stable.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool man thanks, that makes me feel better. Right now I'm using 0007, it's the most recent on the thread at hwbot so I have just stuck with it. Which 2 memory slots do you use when running 2 sticks, I have been using the outer 2.


Yup - 0007 is on this MB too. I tried some others... 0007 is working best for me ATM.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> cool thanks man, just wasn't home to check. That's strange because it does it at bios default which is 2133mhz memory, and I have tried 2 different sets of ram, one 3300 cl16 and 3866 cl18, and it does it with both sets. Also 2 different cpu's.
> 
> Does it happen to anyone else?


Do not worry about the code displayed when in the OS. The clicking is the audio output relay latching to prevent DC thump.


----------



## IronAge

Please let us know when a new Bios for the Hero VIII which fixes the issues with adpative VC in Bios 1001 may be expected ?

I don't want to downgrade since 0802/0902 seems to require higher VC than 1001 and i got a SM951 SSD.


----------



## Nivity

I want to know why ASUS decided to cut cost and include Asmedia controller for USB 3.1 and not Intels.

Gigabyte actually used Intels controller, but Asus decided to skip even on their highend motherboards.

Why?

Asmedia is never as stable or good as Intel's, does not matter if its SATA, USB etc.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> I want to know why ASUS decided to cut cost and include Asmedia controller for USB 3.1 and not Intels.
> 
> Gigabyte actually used Intels controller, but Asus decided to skip even on their highend motherboards.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Asmedia is never as stable or good as Intel's, does not matter if its SATA, USB etc.


A few things spring to mind

1) No performance advantage using the Intel controller as it is bridged via Alpine Ridge.
2) Increased cost for no gain other than perception - see number 1 above.
3) The Extreme and Impact both have the Intel controller.
4) Sometimes pays to put money into other areas - such as fan controls.


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Please let us know when a new Bios for the Hero VIII which fixes the issues with adpative VC in Bios 1001 may be expected ?
> 
> I don't want to downgrade since 0802/0902 seems to require higher VC than 1001 and i got a SM951 SSD.


I heard from my friend, the 0902 seems not so bad overall.
Im using 1001 now because if you set voltage as offset or manual, the real difference in idle power consumption will be around 5W and this is "nothing" (in money for month). So Im use manual voltage control and LLC5, perfect stable voltage!
I believe, next BIOS coming soon, we can waiting and thats all







.
For old tests as 3D05 or SUperpi seems 1001 a little worse, other side not many guys buy the MB because they want benchmarking only Superpi every day







. In modern tests and rendering is new BIOS a bit better than old one....


----------



## Daytraders

Anyone know what Asus mutlicore does in the UEFI, its enabled by default, thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do not worry about the code displayed when in the OS. The clicking is the audio output relay latching to prevent DC thump.


TY. yeah - basically dismissed the 51 q-code as everything has been running perfectly, including the ram at 3466 and 3500.








daaum - I'd miss *DC thump* if I had separate speakers connected.


----------



## IronAge

@FlanK3r

I have tried quite a few different bios versions myself ... 0802>0902>1001>0603 ... and ended up using unofficial 0040.

1001 is bugged, adaptive mode is there and does not work as it is supposed to.

so i hope Asus will soon come up with a fixed bios for the Hero just like they already did for a few other boards.


----------



## Neftex

Hi,
Im using Z170 PRO GAMING motherboard with 0703 BIOS. It seems to work ok but with so many bios versions coming out (0802, 0803, 0908) Im wondering if theres something wrong with the 0703. (bios notes of newer versions "Improved stability" arent really helpful)

Also is it normal that when i use adaptive voltage setting my VID reading changes (for example I set adaptive to 1.3 and VID goes up from 1.264 to 1.305)? I thought it should affect VCore and not VID.

So far it looked stable with 6600K 4.7 GHz at 1.312 VCore (adaptive voltage set to 1.270 and VID reading 1.29 iirc) but it seems too good to be true, so Id like to know if maybe theres wrong reading because of the bios?


----------



## [email protected]

VID has to change for Vcore to change, with load.


----------



## zerone

Any idea when the Asus Fan Extension card will be released in US?


----------



## FlanK3r

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Anyone know what Asus mutlicore does in the UEFI, its enabled by default, thx


its "higher level" of Intel spec, so example at Haswell were higher difference between Intel spec and multicore Asus spec in performance, with Skylake its close to zero







(because its 4/4.2 GHz by Intel)

example of i7-4770K by Intel spec:

base clock 3.5 GHz
turbo clock with all 3 or cores load: 3.7 GHz
turbo clock with 1 or 2 core in load: 3.9 GHz (max boost)

Asus edhanced 4770K spec:
turbo clock in every case is 3.9 GHz (for load all cores and together for 1 or 2 cores)


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> its "higher level" of Intel spec, so example at Haswell were higher difference between Intel spec and multicore Asus spec in performance, with Skylake its close to zero
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (because its 4/4.2 GHz by Intel)
> 
> example of i7-4770K by Intel spec:
> 
> base clock 3.5 GHz
> turbo clock with all 3 or cores load: 3.7 GHz
> turbo clock with 1 or 2 core in load: 3.9 GHz (max boost)
> 
> Asus edhanced 4770K spec:
> turbo clock in every case is 3.9 GHz (for load all cores and together for 1 or 2 cores)


Cheers for that, so its ok to keep enabled, i see some people disable it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zerone*
> 
> Any idea when the Asus Fan Extension card will be released in US?


I have been told that it will be up on Newegg in a week or so.


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Do not worry about the code displayed when in the OS. The clicking is the audio output relay latching to prevent DC thump.


ok cool thanks, ya I'm not too worried, just figured I would ask before my return period is over. Been having so much fun with this board, glad to know those things are normal. Did some 6.2ghz xtu last night. need to try some frozen memory to get a real score.


----------



## zerone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have been told that it will be up on Newegg in a week or so.


Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cheers for that, so its ok to keep enabled, i see some people disable it.


it's only active at stock turbo multipliers. Both intel and ASUS MCE are disabled otherwise.







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> ok cool thanks, ya I'm not too worried, just figured I would ask before my return period is over. Been having so much fun with this board, glad to know those things are normal. Did some 6.2ghz xtu last night. need to try some frozen memory to get a real score.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


lol - did that actually climb all the way to 0C? or is that a sensor error thing? What was the actual temp range during the run?


----------



## strong island 1

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's only active at stock turbo multipliers. Both intel and ASUS MCE are disabled otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - did that actually climb all the way to 0C? or is that a sensor error thing? What was the actual temp range during the run?


No it just stops at 0c, so that's the lowest it will read. The pot was at -170c, but I didn't have the temp sensor behind the cpu so not sure about exact cpu temps.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it's only active at stock turbo multipliers. Both intel and ASUS MCE are disabled otherwise.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol - did that actually climb all the way to 0C? or is that a sensor error thing? What was the actual temp range during the run?


Well my overclock is 4.5ghz, so do i manually have to disable it, or just leave it, cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *strong island 1*
> 
> No it just stops at 0c, so that's the lowest it will read. The pot was at -170c, but I didn't have the temp sensor behind the cpu so not sure about exact cpu temps.


yeah - - I thought the on-die DTS had a floor. Used the hole in the back of the MB for a t-probe in the socket is what you mean? (cool)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Well my overclock is 4.5ghz, so do i manually have to disable it, or just leave it, cheers


"it's only active at stock turbo multipliers. Both intel and ASUS MCE are disabled otherwise" (auto is fine)


----------



## rptw

Pulled the trigger on the z170i, any tips/pointers from owners such as which BIOS to use?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Pulled the trigger on the z170i, any tips/pointers from owners such as which BIOS to use?


Update to the latest one available before you start overclocking


----------



## rogergamer

just upgraded my Z170-A to 1203, VGA led keeps staying red and mobo only posts after 10 minutes or just doesn't post at all. After a few tries the mobo doesn't even turn on... the green power led is on, but it just doesn't power on. tried clearing cmos already multiple times.... RMA?


----------



## FlanK3r

Nice chip, delid? Did u test it before with some daily air/watter cooling







?I have now two chips and waiting for third. The best will be for Ln2 also


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> just upgraded my Z170-A to 1203, VGA led keeps staying red and mobo only posts after 10 minutes or just doesn't post at all. After a few tries the mobo doesn't even turn on... the green power led is on, but it just doesn't power on. tried clearing cmos already multiple times.... RMA?


Well, its kind of up to you. I had an issue going to 1203 as well though not as severe. Raja has been silent on it so you can call them if you want or go back to the last working BIOS you were using and hope the next one sorts it out. That's what I decided to do but then, I don't care much if a newer BIOS comes out and doesn't work as well, Ill put it down to POS CPU or RAM or something.


----------



## Neftex

Please correct me if Im wrong:
Z170 Pro Gaming BIOS

0703 - Doesnt have updated ME so FCLK is stuck on 800
0802 - POST errors
0908 - Adaptive voltage not working correctly
Im not worried about sleep as I leave the PC running or shut it down if Im leaving for more than 1 hour.

So if I want FCLK at 1GHz, smooth POST and adaptive voltage working what version should I wait for? 1203?


----------



## error-id10t

That's a funny post...


----------



## volim

Looking through z170 boards and was wondering if the asus z170-ar is alright. Seen that a few people seem to have problems with them through reviews? (ar is basically an a)


----------



## dmasteR

Whats the best BIOS for the HERO at the moment?


----------



## IronAge

Imho 0040 unofficial.


----------



## Mack42

Do the Asus Z170 boards support 2 x 16 GB DDR4 RAM sticks? For example, Z170i Pro Gaming, which supports 32 GB of RAM.

It's mainly Corsair that are providing them. Would be nice to know if they work before you buy... The reports I have seen so far seems hit or miss.


----------



## Jpmboy

Why use such hi density sticks? Go with 4x8GB if you want 32.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why use such hi density sticks? Go with 4x8GB if you want 32.


Pretty much this. You'll lose practically nothing by running 4 DIMMs.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Do the Asus Z170 boards support 2 x 16 GB DDR4 RAM sticks? For example, Z170i Pro Gaming, which supports 32 GB of RAM.
> 
> It's mainly Corsair that are providing them. Would be nice to know if they work before you buy... The reports I have seen so far seems hit or miss.


Hello

The amount of memory supported is listed in each board's product specifications.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats the best BIOS for the HERO at the moment?


1001 is what I am using. Seems to work great. The only issue I have now is NumLock always comes up OFF no matter how I set it in BIOS. I am using the Gamer OC profile and it runs perfectly (4.5 - 4.8GHz).

EDIT: I should also note I am also using XMP profile with the Gamer Profile OC.


----------



## Gerbacio

SHout out to the best poster on this Forum JP, for suggesting me to switch to Asus after my horrible experience with EVGA boards

I LOVE my Asus board...everything worked flawlessly on the first try! spent the day benching 1.35v @4.7 ...not a single crash or error ! I picked 1.35 as a baseline so now im gonna start lowering voltage









now i want a Asus PG279Q to replace my VG248QE!

exited to join you guys here!


----------



## Mack42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Pretty much this. You'll lose practically nothing by running 4 DIMMs.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why use such hi density sticks? Go with 4x8GB if you want 32.


Mostly interested in Z170i Pro Gaming, which is a mini-itx board with 2 slots only. If I want to max out 32 GB I need 2 x 16 GB sticks there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The amount of memory supported is listed in each board's product specifications.


Z170i Pro Gaming supports 32 GB, but when I look at the compatibility list for the board I don't find any 16 GB sticks for Corsair. Now, Corsair is basically the only one providing a 2 x 16GB stick kit (Vengeance LPX). So, what to do? Buy it anyway and see what happens, or is a BIOS update needed first to support them? Will BIOS update come?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Mostly interested in Z170i Pro Gaming, which is a mini-itx board with 2 slots only. If I want to max out 32 GB I need 2 x 16 GB sticks there.
> Z170i Pro Gaming supports 32 GB, but when I look at the compatibility list for the board I don't find any 16 GB sticks for Corsair. Now, Corsair is basically the only one providing a 2 x 16GB stick kit (Vengeance LPX). So, what to do? Buy it anyway and see what happens, or is a BIOS update needed first to support them? Will BIOS update come?


Hello

The board supporting 32GB of memory when only having two memory slots onboard necessitates that 16GB density modules be supported. To determine if a particular set of memory will require manual tuning contact online support at ASUS.com or the memory manufacturer.


----------



## hajosattila

hi guys, Is on the ASUS z170i gaming pro ITX motherboard the casing of the Wi-Fi module removable? I ask this because it stands in the way of the Alpenföhn ATLAS cooler and according to photos of the back of the motherboard it seems possible.


----------



## mtrai

Okay boys and girls this is not my first time at the rodeo but I want to make sure I am prepared for the upcomming system upgrade overhall. I have been with an AMD 8120 FX BE for a number of years. I took the plunge last week due to have some extra money but not quite enough.

I bought an ASUS Z170-A motherboard
and I5 6600K
These have already arrived and are driving me crazy sitting on my desk. My old FX 8120 will be re-purposed or parted out, not sure yet which.

I will be getting the ram ordered this coming Friday, but I digress.

With the AMD chipset, I have had all drivers I could possible need already stored on my hard drives. I am reusing some things like my newish GPUs (R9 290x x2 bought in May) my EVGA supernova 1050 GS PSU bought this summer, and the SSD I bought in Aug, plus my assorted other gear and monitors.

My questions:

Are what drivers are a must to download prior to my new windows 10 install so I can prepare the USB?

Also do I need to download prepare USB stick with a newer bios prior to boot up? If so the latest bios or a different one? ( will be getting a 2 x 8 kit) Most like this one of these two... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231873
or
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231877

I do like to play around with overclocking all things, I know this is not the OC enthusiast board as some others are.

No raid will be used.

I have been with AMD so long I no longer understand the importance of some of the Intel drivers needed.

On a side note I am assuming I should see lots of improvements from going from an FX 8120 to the i5 6700K with crossfire from benchmarks to gaming...at least that is my hope.

PS I read all 190 pages of this thread yesterday.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Imho 0040 unofficial.


Where can I find 0040?

I'm currently looking on https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ and not seeing it.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Where can I find 0040?
> 
> I'm currently looking on https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/HelpDesk_Download/ and not seeing it.


Its unofficial

https://www.mediafire.com/?yh2kj2lrc28msbm


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Its unofficial
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?yh2kj2lrc28msbm


...and to add to the confusion, it's labeled as 0039.








Couldn't be much worse than the current ones, I may give it a try.

Thanks!


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ...and to add to the confusion, it's labeled as 0039.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Couldn't be much worse than the current ones, I may give it a try.
> 
> Thanks!


oops wrong link ... sorry m8 ... that is the one for 0040

https://www.mediafire.com/?fwxz87wot2a3e2w


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> oops wrong link ... sorry m8 ... that is the one for 0040
> 
> https://www.mediafire.com/?fwxz87wot2a3e2w


Thanks. lol.


----------



## IT Diva

Hi guys,

I need some help . . .

New build planned to replace my daily driver, and I'll be using the Asus Z170 Deluxe for the HDMI 2 support, (as soon as it's back in stock somewhere) with a 6700K.

I was wanting to run the new Samsung 950 Pro, M.2 drive as the OS/Boot drive:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467

Is it possible or reasonably easy to use Win 7 as the OS, or do I have to pretty much go to Win 10 for the NVMe support?

I'd like to stay with Win 7 if possible.

Also what bios would I need for that drive?

Thanks in advance,

Darlene


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> SHout out to the best poster on this Forum JP, for suggesting me to switch to Asus after my horrible experience with EVGA boards
> I LOVE my Asus board...everything worked flawlessly on the first try! spent the day benching 1.35v @4.7 ...not a single crash or error ! I picked 1.35 as a baseline so now im gonna start lowering voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> now i want a Asus PG279Q to replace my VG248QE!
> exited to join you guys here!


lol - welcome back into the liiight...








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Okay boys and girls this is not my first time at the rodeo but I want to make sure I am prepared for the upcomming system upgrade overhall. I have been with an AMD 8120 FX BE for a number of years. I took the plunge last week due to have some extra money but not quite enough.
> I bought an ASUS Z170-A motherboard
> and I5 6600K
> These have already arrived and are driving me crazy sitting on my desk. My old FX 8120 will be re-purposed or parted out, not sure yet which.
> I will be getting the ram ordered this coming Friday, but I digress.
> With the AMD chipset, I have had all drivers I could possible need already stored on my hard drives. I am reusing some things like my newish GPUs (R9 290x x2 bought in May) my EVGA supernova 1050 GS PSU bought this summer, and the SSD I bought in Aug, plus my assorted other gear and monitors.
> My questions:
> Are what drivers are a must to download prior to my new windows 10 install so I can prepare the USB?
> Also do I need to download prepare USB stick with a newer bios prior to boot up? If so the latest bios or a different one? ( will be getting a 2 x 8 kit) Most like this one of these two... http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231873
> or
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820231877
> I do like to play around with overclocking all things, I know this is not the OC enthusiast board as some others are.
> No raid will be used.
> I have been with AMD so long I no longer understand the importance of some of the Intel drivers needed.
> On a side note I am assuming I should see lots of improvements from going from an FX 8120 to the i5 6700K with crossfire from benchmarks to gaming...at least that is my hope.
> PS I read all 190 pages of this thread yesterday.


all the chipset drivers are available in the product support section of the ASUS website... and on the DVD that comes with your MB. Load the OS, chipset, Intel ME then all the drivers from the DVD. LAst - any drivers for you specific cards, USB devices etc.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi guys,
> I need some help . . .
> New build planned to replace my daily driver, and I'll be using the Asus Z170 Deluxe for the HDMI 2 support, (as soon as it's back in stock somewhere) with a 6700K.
> I was wanting to run the new Samsung 950 Pro, M.2 drive as the OS/Boot drive:
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820147467
> Is it possible or reasonably easy to use Win 7 as the OS, or do I have to pretty much go to Win 10 for the NVMe support?
> I'd like to stay with Win 7 if possible.
> Also what bios would I need for that drive?
> Thanks in advance,
> Darlene


Tough question... on 10 it's plug and play, for W7 you will need to download the NVMe driver from Intel. LOL - I figured you'd be using an Intel 750.








Praz may know if anything special is neeed with that drive. The Sammy SM951 works with W10 on this M8E/6600K as a Windows boot manager device.

PS> hope you post some pics of what's likely another incredible build!


----------



## mtrai

THanks JPMBoy...however was asking for specific intel drivers to install or not install including version same as I ask about a specific bios update to prepare. I do appreciate it however telling someone to even use the DVD that comes with a retail board is well...'nuff said on that. So thanks again but was asking for specific not where to obtain as has always been the case the latest drivers or bios is not always the best, and many people have had various issues with different bios updates across z170 chipset motherboard.

I do appreciate you looking at the post but really did not help anything I asked about. As some kits have had more issues then others for ram with this chipset as well. Sorry just trying to explain as I thought I made myself clear, in my OP I explained what I would be doing and not doing and what if any specific drivers are needed for a clean win install. IE The intel raid stuff since I will not use raid...once upon a time it was required for certain drivers for the hd during install, not needed at all with AMD anymore..things change.


----------



## DokoBG

Hey guys i have just got most of my parts for my new build. I also got the Maximus Viii Hero. Is there a standard bios that the boards come in with ? Is it any good ? Do you guys think i should upgrade the bios right away ?

here is a pic of my parts. Just waiting on my 6700K....



VGA is the 980 Ti G1.

PS: Also, how do you guys find the AUDIO of this mobo ? I am currently using a Fiio E10 instead of my onboard audio so im wondering if the onboard audio would be any better than the Fiio E10 ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> THanks JPMBoy...however was asking for specific intel drivers to install or not install including version same as I ask about a specific bios update to prepare. I do appreciate it however telling someone to even use the DVD that comes with a retail board is well...'nuff said on that. So thanks again but was asking for specific not where to obtain as has always been the case the latest drivers or bios is not always the best, and many people have had various issues with different bios updates across z170 chipset motherboard.
> 
> I do appreciate you looking at the post but really did not help anything I asked about. As some kits have had more issues then others for ram with this chipset as well. Sorry just trying to explain as I thought I made myself clear, in my OP I explained what I would be doing and not doing and what if any specific drivers are needed for a clean win install. IE The intel raid stuff since I will not use raid...once upon a time it was required for certain drivers for the hd during install, not needed at all with AMD anymore..things change.












let me try this one more time - you have to install the latest chipset drivers and the latest (or a recent) Intel Management Engine regardless of the bios version you decide to use. Use ram off the QVL if you are not familiar with manually tuning a ram kit. and...
Good luck.


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> Mostly interested in Z170i Pro Gaming, which is a mini-itx board with 2 slots only. If I want to max out 32 GB I need 2 x 16 GB sticks there.
> Z170i Pro Gaming supports 32 GB, but when I look at the compatibility list for the board I don't find any 16 GB sticks for Corsair. Now, Corsair is basically the only one providing a 2 x 16GB stick kit (Vengeance LPX). So, what to do? Buy it anyway and see what happens, or is a BIOS update needed first to support them? Will BIOS update come?


I bought it anyway, but have some other component issues so can't tell you if it works or not


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help . . .
> 
> Is it possible or reasonably easy to use Win 7 as the OS, or do I have to pretty much go to Win 10 for the NVMe support?
> 
> I'd like to stay with Win 7 if possible.
> 
> Also what bios would I need for that drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene


you may request a hotfix which adds limited NVMe Support to Windows 7.

https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941

Limited because you will not be able to update any NVMe SSD firmware under that OS.


----------



## IT Diva

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *IT Diva*
> 
> Hi guys,
> 
> I need some help . . .
> 
> Is it possible or reasonably easy to use Win 7 as the OS, or do I have to pretty much go to Win 10 for the NVMe support?
> 
> I'd like to stay with Win 7 if possible.
> 
> Also what bios would I need for that drive?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> 
> Darlene
> 
> 
> 
> you may request a hotfix which adds limited NVMe Support to Windows 7.
> 
> https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/kb/2990941
> 
> Limited because you will not be able to update any NVMe SSD firmware under that OS.
Click to expand...

Yea, I saw that and the issues it can bring with it . . .

Samsung has an NVMe driver for the 950, and the latest versions of Magician and their migration software embrace the new 950 as well.

It looks like the best shot at getting it to work with Win7 would be to load 7 on a regular sata drive, install the Sammy NVMe driver so it sees the 950, install their migration software, and then migrate it to the 950.

All, no doubt, easier said than done . . . .









Darlene


----------



## Menthol

This driver works for the SM951 nvme drive, I suppose it will work for the 950 pro to install Win 7, then you could install the 950 pro driver

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=wk_149537_1&swEnvOid=4059


----------



## philharmonik

Hey all! I am going to be upgrading hardware very soon. Going from AMD to Intel. I ran across this board in my searches, but can't find it anywhere for purchase. Is this board not released yet? Anytime I try to search for it, all I can find is the Deluxe.

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PREMIUM/


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *philharmonik*
> 
> Hey all! I am going to be upgrading hardware very soon. Going from AMD to Intel. I ran across this board in my searches, but can't find it anywhere for purchase. Is this board not released yet? Anytime I try to search for it, all I can find is the Deluxe.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PREMIUM/


Wow that is one hell of a board... think I may just need to add this one to my list. Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## philharmonik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuVsJaquio*
> 
> Wow that is one hell of a board... think I may just need to add this one to my list. Thanks for the heads up.


Good luck finding it. Doesn't show up at Newegg, TigerDirect, Amazon, PCpartpicker, etc. Let me know if you find it!


----------



## BrokenPC

Looks like a Deluxe Rev2.. Ie with a U.2. port on it.


----------



## llantant

I want that board.


----------



## oparr

Looks like new BIOS for ROG boards (Hero and Gene) is now available.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Looks like a Deluxe Rev2.. Ie with a U.2. port on it.


When the product page is updated you can use the compare tool.

http://www.asus.com/uk/Compare/


----------



## drop24

Is bios 1102 for the VIII Hero not compatible with Windows 10?


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> When the product page is updated you can use the compare tool.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Compare/


The Asus NA compare site only works in Chrome so I don't use it. But I can see there are a lot of differences. No Wifi, No giant plastic cover over the audio.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> The Asus NA compare site only works in Chrome so I don't use it. But I can see there are a lot of differences. No Wifi, No giant plastic cover over the audio.


Both the Deluxe and Premium have Wifi and plastic shroud, so not sure where you are looking. Both boards are equipped with 802.11ac Wi-Fi.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I want that board.


Not so fast ROG grasshopper....No externally accessible BIOS flashback or CMOS reset buttons. Heck, even my P8P67 Deluxe has one. Instead you get WiFi (baggage) and another Lan port (baggage). Also, they state OC beyond 4.8GHz, does that mean a binned Skylake is included in the package? Or are they insinuating that the reason why the Deluxe hasn't been able to attain 4.8GHz in reviews has something to do with the board and not the CPUs available at the time?

First, I would ask if there's a ROG refresh (other than the current Extreme) waiting around the corner with the features you find attractive. Asus is full of it when it comes to marketing tricks like the use of superlatives in naming boards (Pro Gaming and mATX Plus come to mind) in order that you eventually end up buying two or more boards for the same platform.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Both the Deluxe and Premium have Wifi and plastic shroud, so not sure where you are looking. Both boards are equipped with 802.11ac Wi-Fi.


See, now I am looking at the Pro, lol.. I need to wake up


----------



## rt123

What happened to the ROG site.
Trying to RMA stuff here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Hey guys any help with *this* ?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Not so fast ROG grasshopper....No externally accessible BIOS flashback or CMOS reset buttons. Heck, even my P8P67 Deluxe has one. Instead you get WiFi (baggage) and another Lan port (baggage). Also, they state OC beyond 4.8GHz, does that mean a binned Skylake is included in the package? Or are they insinuating that the reason why the Deluxe hasn't been able to attain 4.8GHz in reviews has something to do with the board and not the CPUs available at the time?
> 
> First, I would ask if there's a ROG refresh (other than the current Extreme) waiting around the corner with the features you find attractive. Asus is full of it when it comes to marketing tricks like the use of superlatives in naming boards (Pro Gaming and mATX Plus come to mind) in order that you eventually end up buying two or more boards for the same platform.


I like my hero so wont be getting one. Just really like the look on that board is all. Didnt really mean anything by it







Im happy with mine.


----------



## llantant

Is the new hero bios working with adaptive?

I've got so much on my plate at the moment I don't have the time to check.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is the new hero bios working with adaptive?
> 
> I've got so much on my plate at the moment I don't have the time to check.


Should work fine.


----------



## rptw

@Mack42 happy to report that the vengeance lpx 2x16gb @2666 works in the z170i PG board


----------



## hajosattila

Anybody???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> Anybody???


What's the question?


----------



## dmasteR

I'm curious if anyone actually uses GameFirst III, your experiences?

Seems rather pointless.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I like my hero so wont be getting one. Just really like the look on that board is all. Didnt really mean anything by it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Im happy with mine.


My bad.


----------



## hajosattila

_Is on the ASUS z170i gaming pro ITX motherboard the casing of the Wi-Fi module removable? I ask this because it stands in the way of the Alpenföhn ATLAS cooler and according to photos of the back of the motherboard it seems possible._


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Is the new hero bios working with adaptive?
> 
> I've got so much on my plate at the moment I don't have the time to check.


Doesn't work for me. Won't even post in Adaptive mode. Tested all the way up to 1.45v with a 6700k.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Doesn't work for me. Won't even post in Adaptive mode. Tested all the way up to 1.45v with a 6700k.


What is the qcode being displayed at no POST? This sounds potentially like a misconfiguration issue


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Doesn't work for me. Won't even post in Adaptive mode. Tested all the way up to 1.45v with a 6700k.


Works here, took about 3 or 4 bumps (posts) for it to go through it's thing and then it booted normally. Have you let it do it's thing?


----------



## rhayy

The Z170i gaming pro motherboard owns three fan connectors: one cpu fan connector which is pwm and two others chassis fan connectors which are marked with a +5v pin on the manuel.
But I only know two kinds of fans: the PWM fans with 4 pins and the DC fans with 3pins.
What are these two chassis fan connectors ?


----------



## Mr0czny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Is bios 1102 for the VIII Hero not compatible with Windows 10?


full compatibile, just flashed 1102

Adaptive Voltage is fixed too


----------



## mandrix

BIOS 1102 for the Hero seems OK so I tried re-enabling Anti-Surge support and it rebooted after clicking on an email link.
Not sure what's going on...the psu is a new RMA from SeaSonic, gpu is new.
If I understood better how the Anti Surge works maybe it would be helpful?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> The Z170i gaming pro motherboard owns three fan connectors: one cpu fan connector which is pwm and two others chassis fan connectors which are marked with a +5v pin on the manuel.
> But I only know two kinds of fans: the PWM fans with 4 pins and the DC fans with 3pins.
> What are these two chassis fan connectors ?


All headers are true PWM capable. The image is misleading as it shows what happens when DC mode is set. Have asked HQ to revise the image to avoid confusion in the future.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> BIOS 1102 for the Hero seems OK so I tried re-enabling Anti-Surge support and it rebooted after clicking on an email link.
> Not sure what's going on...the psu is a new RMA from SeaSonic, gpu is new.
> If I understood better how the Anti Surge works maybe it would be helpful?


Anti-Surge relies on SIO polling to detect rail voltages. If one has a number of polling tools on the system, erroneous readings may occur which can trigger a shutdown. Otherwise the shutdown will only occur if the PSU rail/s is/are outside ATX spec (some PSUs are).


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Anti-Surge relies on SIO polling to detect rail voltages. If one has a number of polling tools on the system, erroneous readings may occur which can trigger a shutdown. Otherwise the shutdown will only occur if the PSU rail/s is/are outside ATX spec (some PSUs are).


Interesting. I do have AIDA64 running on startup, it feeds data to Aquasuite for display on the desktop, along with other data from my Aquaero's.

As for the psu itself, I guess anything is possible, although it is a brand new SeaSonic platinum 1000.

Thanks for the explanation!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting. I do have AIDA64 running on startup, it feeds data to Aquasuite for display on the desktop, along with other data from my Aquaero's.
> 
> As for the psu itself, I guess anything is possible, although it is a brand new SeaSonic platinum 1000.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!


Any Asus software running?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Any Asus software running?


No. I can't even install most of it, only MemTweakIt.


----------



## hajosattila

_Is on the ASUS z170i gaming pro ITX motherboard the casing of the Wi-Fi module removable? I ask this because it stands in the way of the Alpenföhn ATLAS cooler and according to photos of the back of the motherboard it seems possible._

no answer...

I GIVE UP! i buying MSI z170i

Asus = zero support


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Interesting. I do have AIDA64 running on startup, it feeds data to Aquasuite for display on the desktop, along with other data from my Aquaero's.
> 
> As for the psu itself, I guess anything is possible, although it is a brand new SeaSonic platinum 1000.
> 
> Thanks for the explanation!


If voltage rails check out okay, then the combination of AIDA, the Aquaero, and Aquasuite polling is the cause.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> No. I can't even install most of it, only MemTweakIt.


Are these issues occurring with stock settings or only when OCing? Can you grab another SSD and create a minimal "test" Windows installation for troubleshooting, stress testing etc.? All those BSODs, freezes, spontaneous reboots etc. can corrupt Windows even if scan disk says nothing is wrong. Once that happens your troubleshooting integrity is going to be in a catch22 status.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If voltage rails check out okay, then the combination of AIDA, the Aquaero, and Aquasuite polling is the cause.


Yep. Although I think the psu is OK, at this point I don't know what else it could be. So I think I'll disconnect everything and get the meter out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Are these issues occurring with stock settings or only when OCing? Can you grab another SSD and create a minimal "test" Windows installation for troubleshooting, stress testing etc.? All those BSODs, freezes, spontaneous reboots etc. can corrupt Windows even if scan disk says nothing is wrong. Once that happens your troubleshooting integrity is going to be in a catch22 status.


No problems except when the Anti Surge is engaged in BIOS. Not going to create another Win install.


----------



## [email protected]

You can always disable Anti-Surge - likely a polling error in my opinion.


----------



## BrokenPC

Ok, I got new RAM because of this 1203 issue. I got 2 sticks this time instead of four. The manual says use the outer slots if I remember correctly. Is that the best strategy? Mobo is Z170-Deluxe.

Edit:

DOH Manual says two slots A2 / B2 which are the lighter colored ones.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yep. Although I think the psu is OK, at this point I don't know what else it could be. So I think I'll disconnect everything and get the meter out.


You don't really need to disconnect anything, I measure them via the GPU cable and AFAIK it's accurate way. Much safer too than poking at your mobo to get vcore!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You don't really need to disconnect anything, I measure them via the GPU cable and AFAIK it's accurate way. Much safer too than poking at your mobo to get vcore!


1) The only rail connected to the GPU via a cable is the PCIe 12V

2) Anti-Surge has nothing to do with Vcore.


----------



## error-id10t

Ah, maybe my memory served me wrong the 24pin cable should provide this information and is relative safe method.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You don't really need to disconnect anything, I measure them via the GPU cable and AFAIK it's accurate way. Much safer too than poking at your mobo to get vcore!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ah, maybe my memory served me wrong the 24pin cable should provide this information and is relative safe method.


Hello

As with the GPU PCIe cable VCORE values cannot be measured at the 24 pin connector either.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Ah, maybe my memory served me wrong the 24pin cable should provide this information and is relative safe method.


Still, he really shouldn't disconnect loads while measuring. Not only does Anti-Surge protection (in this case) cover both over and under voltage, a PSU is more likely to misbehave when loaded. Also, the PSU probably needs a minimum load before achieving correct voltages.

Furthermore, if this Anti-Surge is fast acting and triggered on spikes, he'll probably need a storage oscilloscope connected to the rails during operation. A DMM won't see anything if spike related. I wish him luck.


----------



## error-id10t

Sorry seems I may have confused with my own personal concern on reading vcore from the mobo.

The original point was to read volts for the PSU and I suggested you could read it from the GPU cable which of course was corrected but this AFAIK can be read from the 24pin. The vcore itself cannot, I realise this, the point about including this in the sentence was that reading the PSU is relatively "safer" than poking at the mobo for vcore reading for us amateurs.

While I'm being corrected, could advise if in Manual mode and C states enabled - does vcore drop in idle? I know SW does not reflect this so we ignore that, I think it does but it doesn't appear to match what others see, a confirmation either way is appreciated?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Furthermore, if this Anti-Surge is fast acting and triggered on spikes, he'll probably need a storage oscilloscope connected to the rails during operation. A DMM won't see anything if spike related. I wish him luck.


Another valid/good point, maybe chasing something we can't even see without owning $1000 tools.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> While I'm being corrected, could advise if in Manual mode and C states enabled - does vcore drop in idle? I know SW does not reflect this so we ignore that, I think it does but it doesn't appear to match what others see, a confirmation either way is appreciated?
> Another valid/good point, maybe chasing something we can't even see without owning $1000 tools.


Hello

Manual/offset/adaptive VCORE settings controls behavior and output of the VRM. C-State settings manipulate voltages at the core level through power gating. Two different areas of control really.


----------



## [email protected]

The prudent thing to do in this case would be removing the software polling tools to debug. If the Anti-Surge trigger goes away, then the issue is due to a polling conflict created by running multiple tools that are hammering the SIO simultaneously.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Ok, I got new RAM because of this 1203 issue. I got 2 sticks this time instead of four. The manual says use the outer slots if I remember correctly. Is that the best strategy? Mobo is Z170-Deluxe.
> 
> Edit:
> 
> DOH Manual says two slots A2 / B2 which are the lighter colored ones.


Back in Business!

XMP @3200 16 16 16 36 vs 3000 15-17-17-35.

Way to go GSKILL Trident Z Zoom.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Still, he really shouldn't disconnect loads while measuring. Not only does Anti-Surge protection (in this case) cover both over and under voltage, a PSU is more likely to misbehave when loaded. Also, the PSU probably needs a minimum load before achieving correct voltages.
> 
> Furthermore, if this Anti-Surge is fast acting and triggered on spikes, he'll probably need a storage oscilloscope connected to the rails during operation. A DMM won't see anything if spike related. I wish him luck.


I was under the impression the Anti surge feature on these boards only protected the Ethernet ports. The ones on my last system got taken out by a lightning strike on the only day I'd actually tried to use them after nearly a year since moving house. One was completely gone, the other limped along.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Back in Business!
> 
> XMP @3200 16 16 16 36 vs 3000 15-17-17-35.
> 
> Way to go GSKILL Trident Z Zoom.


Spoke to soon. It boots but is not stable Prime95 errors after 2 minutes.. POS. Any suggestions?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Spoke to soon. It boots but is not stable Prime95 errors after 2 minutes.. POS. Any suggestions?


what vsa and vccio are you running? and what vdimm? (frankly, XMP is not the way to go - enter timings manually) I have that same kit (I think) and it does 3466c16 with 1.425V as a 24/7, memtest pro stable.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what vsa and vccio are you running? and what vdimm? (frankly, XMP is not the way to go - enter timings manually)


Yeah.. Good ol frank. Well, it worked before. 1203 is frankly borked.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what vsa and vccio are you running? and what vdimm? (frankly, XMP is not the way to go - enter timings manually) I have that same kit (I think) and it does 3466c16 with 1.425V as a 24/7, memtest pro stable.


Sorry, I will get those numbers.. Have to do the dinner thing. Darn life in the way of my Games and OC lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Sorry, I will get those numbers.. Have to do the dinner thing. Darn life in the way of my Games and OC lol.


lol - manga.


----------



## amorphousbob

So I have to relay a frustrating story that is currently playing out that I both need assistance with and want to warn others about regarding the ASUS Z170 Deluxe w/ Windows 10... on Bios 901, experienced BSOD: IRQL_NOT_LESS_THAN_OR_EQUAL. 4 hours later, another BSOD: ATTEMPTED_TO_WRITE_TO_READONLY_MEMORY, then it went into a boot spiral and would never successfully boot to either Windows, or the recovery console.

Attempted to install fresh copy of windows 10... boot from USB throws SAME BSOD!
Attempted to remove all variables by removing all but 1 memory stick, discrete video cards, etc. (machine is now out of it's case, with just a CPU cooler, single ram stick in first grey slot, and no drive or pcie cards. STILL WON'T BOOT WINDOWS 10 USB STICK!
No overclock is set, all things are set to stock. Upgraded to Bios 1203 (not knowing of the current issues) and now it's even WORSE! Doesn't even blue-screen, now it just auto-reboots 3 seconds after the windows logo shows up via USB.

Used bootable diagnostics suite to diagnose further. CPU passes Prime95 for hours. Memory stick passes MemTest95+ as well.

ASUS is suggesting downgrading to 1101 which I shall do tomorrow, but is this board just impossibly screwed when Windows 10 is used?? I am rather enraged at how much time I've wasted on this at this point. ASUS tech support said since it booted to the diagnostics usb stick, it's 'not broken', but that doesn't do me a damn bit of good obviously.

So if this isn't 'broken' how do I get the damn thing to work in WINDOWS. If it 'IS' broken, how much more proof do I need before ASUS will honor an RMA?


----------



## [email protected]

Likely instability on the memory side - Memtest95+ is a terrible memory stress test for newer patforms. Your post does not include a parts list so not much one can advise.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I was under the impression the Anti surge feature on these boards only protected the Ethernet ports. The ones on my last system got taken out by a lightning strike on the only day I'd actually tried to use them after nearly a year since moving house. One was completely gone, the other limped along.


The Anti-Surge function in the UEFI has nothing to do with the Ethernet ports. The Ethernet ports feature components that can withstand high voltage surges/spikes. The Anti -Surge settings uses the onboard SIO to monitor PSU rail voltages. Two completely different things.


----------



## mandrix

Well I'm glad to see my problem with the Anti-Surge setting has brought out some interesting comments.







I sincerely thank you all for your interest.
Anyway, since I make up all my own wiring I wanted to check out some things from a more basic level.

So I disconnected and inspected all wiring, then reconnected the 24 pin and the gpu 8/6 pin wiring that powers my 390X.
I used my cheap hand-held DMM as I didn't think my better bench meter would make any difference.

All voltages were well within spec, e.g. I read a consistent 12.05V on all 12V leads.

So all I really know for sure is that if Anti-Surge is not turned on in the BIOS, I have no reboot problems. What exactly triggers the Anti-Surge to reboot will stay a mystery for now so I will just leave it off.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Spoke to soon. It boots but is not stable Prime95 errors after 2 minutes.. POS. Any suggestions?


This looks like a cold memory issue. Increasing DRAM, VCCIO and SA voltages is one way to address it. Try these settings for XMP;

DRAM: 1.37V
VCCIO: 1.2V
SA: 1.2V

Leave the machine unplugged overnight for a worse case scenario in terms of memory cooling. Run prime95 blend immediately after booting in the morning.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> ~
> ~
> So all I really know for sure is that if Anti-Surge is not turned on in the BIOS, I have no reboot problems. What exactly triggers the Anti-Surge to reboot will stay a mystery for now so I will just leave it off.


In the absence of possible polling issues as stated by Raja, the manual does state that Anti-Surge is triggered by both over and under voltage. HWINFO does track and hold maximum and minimum values. You can run HWINFO at startup instead of AIDA64, *with Anti-Surge turned off*, and track voltage levels. Even customize it so all the "baggage" monitoring is disabled and hidden. Only the voltages shown under the Monitor tab in the BIOS would be of interest.

Unfortunately, it won't be able to track spikes in the event they are the cause.


----------



## amorphousbob

Thank you for your response, and might I inquire what memory test you would recommend?

My list of equipment in my current testing scenario is as follows:

1: Asus Deluxe Z170 tested w/ both 901 and 1203 bioses
2: 1 single stick of GSKILLS RipJaws IV rated at 3000Mhz DDR4 (running at stock 2133Mhz) I have attempted these same tests with each of the 4 sticks that I own in each of the four slots with identical results.
3: 1 Intel Skylake i7 6700 running at stock 4000 Mhz
4: 1 Kraken Watercooler. Pump wire plugged into 'water_pump' designator on motherboard. USB control plugged into nearest USB header.
5: 1 standard case-fan plugged into CPU_FAN to prevent the boot error regarding no CPU fan detected.
6: 1 1000W Enermax Platnimax powersupply.

All bios settings are at factory default.

I have no internal drive or video cards or anything else attached. The motherboard is in bench-test scenario currently with no case to potentially affect any shorts, etc. I would expect even without a drive installed I would at least get to a user interactionable state during a Windows 10 USB installation attempt. Instead, I get 2 seconds of windows screen, then screen goes blank, and motherboard goes through reboot cycle.

As background, this machine was working effectively for 2 months with far more attached to it than the above list. I would assume instability would be intermittent, not a complete blockade to any interactions.

I would greatly appreciate your assistance in resolving this frustrating scenario.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> Thank you for your response, and might I inquire what memory test you would recommend?
> 
> My list of equipment in my current testing scenario is as follows:
> 
> 1: Asus Deluxe Z170 tested w/ both 901 and 1203 bioses
> 2: 1 single stick of GSKILLS RipJaws IV rated at 3000Mhz DDR4 (running at stock 2133Mhz) I have attempted these same tests with each of the 4 sticks that I own in each of the four slots with identical results.
> 3: 1 Intel Skylake i7 6700 running at stock 4000 Mhz
> 4: 1 Kraken Watercooler. Pump wire plugged into 'water_pump' designator on motherboard. USB control plugged into nearest USB header.
> 5: 1 standard case-fan plugged into CPU_FAN to prevent the boot error regarding no CPU fan detected.
> 6: 1 1000W Enermax Platnimax powersupply.
> 
> All bios settings are at factory default.
> 
> I have no internal drive or video cards or anything else attached. The motherboard is in bench-test scenario currently with no case to potentially affect any shorts, etc. I would expect even without a drive installed I would at least get to a user interactionable state during a Windows 10 USB installation attempt. Instead, I get 2 seconds of windows screen, then screen goes blank, and motherboard goes through reboot cycle.
> 
> As background, this machine was working effectively for 2 months with far more attached to it than the above list. I would assume instability would be intermittent, not a complete blockade to any interactions.
> 
> I would greatly appreciate your assistance in resolving this frustrating scenario.


For testing ram within windows use HCI Memtest *per the author's instructions. Or DL linux Mint and use google stressapptest (faster test and very thorough). See the guides in post #1 of this thread.


----------



## [email protected]

Thx JPM. Now that we have what should have been the opening post, there is more to bite into.

There is an upcoming build that will relax memory timings somewhat at DDR4-3000 for some of the Hynix based kits, and it may help. The fact that it is happening at DDR4-213 is not expected, however. Wondering if something has gone "south" - memory or CPU side.


----------



## amorphousbob

I cannot 'get' into Windows... So I need assistance finding a USB bootable kit for memory testing. I believe the one I am using is effective, but I will endeavor to be even more thorough as my process of elimination still makes me deeply suspicious of the board itself...


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> In the absence of possible polling issues as stated by Raja, the manual does state that Anti-Surge is triggered by both over and under voltage. HWINFO does track and hold maximum and minimum values. You can run HWINFO at startup instead of AIDA64, *with Anti-Surge turned off*, and track voltage levels. Even customize it so all the "baggage" monitoring is disabled and hidden. Only the voltages shown under the Monitor tab in the BIOS would be of interest.
> 
> Unfortunately, it won't be able to track spikes in the event they are the cause.


That was pretty much the first thing I did weeks ago...I even tried monitoring only gpu's (had 2x7950's before 390x) since I knew at least one of the gpu's was showing problems.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> That was pretty much the first thing I did weeks ago...I even tried monitoring only gpu's (had 2x7950's before 390x) since I knew at least one of the gpu's was showing problems.


I'm a firm believer in building on a minimal Windows installation and minimal hardware configuration to troubleshoot issues like that. How long does it take before you see an issue with Anti-Surge turned on?....Immediately after booting into Windows?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> I cannot 'get' into Windows... So I need assistance finding a USB bootable kit for memory testing. I believe the one I am using is effective, but I will endeavor to be even more thorough as my process of elimination still makes me deeply suspicious of the board itself...


I don't think this is a board hardware problem. Could be the firmware, CPU, or memory controller. Memtest does not put much of a load on memory modules with modern architectures - a lot of errors go unnoticed. You can try each of the memory sticks in turn and eliminate other possible hardware issues - remove all but necessary components to debug. I'd eliminate drives (unless known good), USB devices etc from the build and work that way. To help solidify the memory side, load complete defaults (no CPU OC), then increase the memory voltage by 0.05V and SA/IO by 0.1V - keep memory at 2133 and a single module.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Thx JPM. Now that we have what should have been the opening post, there is more to bite into.
> 
> There is an upcoming build that will relax memory timings somewhat at DDR4-3000 for some of the Hynix based kits, and it may help. The fact that it is happening at DDR4-213 is not expected, however. Wondering if something has gone "south" - memory or CPU side.


Was this build applied in the recent ROG updates? Whatever, I see a vast improvement in memory stability over 902 for the Gene.


----------



## [email protected]

DRAM rules are different for ROG.


----------



## amorphousbob

I wish to point out from my original post that I have already performed the debugging suggested. I have no usb devices attached other than a keyboard and a bootable USB stick. All bios settings are at factory stock, I have already tested 'each of 4' ram sticks in 'each of 4' slots separately... no variation of effect. There are exactly two items attached to the motherboard: 1 stick of ram, and a watercooled i7 CPU.

Everything is running at 2133 Mhz & CPU 4Ghz stock for testing and has been from the beginning. I'm not having problems 'overclocking' I'm having problems using my machine as anything other than a woefully expensive paperweight. I have run successful stress tests on the CPU via a bootable dos utility.

Based on your advice so far, I will this evening attempt BIOS 1101, as well as attempt boosts to voltage on the memory in the increments specified. Also, based on your most recent statement, if this is in fact a memory 'controller' issue, that still is a physical hardware component of the board is it not?

Thank you again for your assistance.


----------



## Dee27

UEFI version 1203 for the Z170 Deluxe has a problem with the Samsung 950 Pro M.2 SSD, when the 950 Pro is fitted to the onboard M.2 socket.

When you try to change the setting in the on board devices page in the UEFI to change from SATA Express to M.2, it appears to change the setting.
Once you save the setting and the system reboots. The PC switches OFF, which maybe normal. When the PC restarts, it immediately switches back off, then back on. When you go back to the setting, its reverted back to SATA Express.

This rules out using two 950 Pro SSDs in RAID, with the other SSD fitted to the included hyper card, as they don't appear in the RST RAID configuration menu.

This bug was not present in UEFI version 901.


----------



## mmansfit

asus to posted Recently the version Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1302


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> I wish to point out from my original post that I have already performed the debugging suggested. I have no usb devices attached other than a keyboard and a bootable USB stick. All bios settings are at factory stock, I have already tested 'each of 4' ram sticks in 'each of 4' slots separately... no variation of effect. There are exactly two items attached to the motherboard: 1 stick of ram, and a watercooled i7 CPU.
> 
> Everything is running at 2133 Mhz & CPU 4Ghz stock for testing and has been from the beginning. I'm not having problems 'overclocking' I'm having problems using my machine as anything other than a woefully expensive paperweight. I have run successful stress tests on the CPU via a bootable dos utility.
> 
> Based on your advice so far, I will this evening attempt BIOS 1101, as well as attempt boosts to voltage on the memory in the increments specified. Also, based on your most recent statement, if this is in fact a memory 'controller' issue, that still is a physical hardware component of the board is it not?
> 
> Thank you again for your assistance.


The memory controller is on the CPU. I would wait for the latest UEFI build and update to that when it is available.


----------



## rptw

Is there no bios that has support for windows 7 install off usb? I'm using z170i pro gaming


----------



## Phreec

So how's the 0908 BIOS (Nov 2) for Z170 Pro Gaming? Does Adaptive Voltage work properly or should I just wait 'til next version?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> I wish to point out from my original post that I have already performed the debugging suggested. I have no usb devices attached other than a keyboard and a bootable USB stick. All bios settings are at factory stock, I have already tested 'each of 4' ram sticks in 'each of 4' slots separately... no variation of effect. There are exactly two items attached to the motherboard: 1 stick of ram, and a watercooled i7 CPU.
> 
> Everything is running at 2133 Mhz & CPU 4Ghz stock for testing and has been from the beginning. I'm not having problems 'overclocking' I'm having problems using my machine as anything other than a woefully expensive paperweight. I have run successful stress tests on the CPU via a bootable dos utility.
> 
> Based on your advice so far, I will this evening attempt BIOS 1101, as well as attempt boosts to voltage on the memory in the increments specified. Also, based on your most recent statement, if this is in fact a memory 'controller' issue, that still is a physical hardware component of the board is it not?
> 
> Thank you again for your assistance.


I see you are getting help from the man himself... but in the time between everything working at stock and now (out-of-chassis) did you happen to tighten down the waterblock or remove and rseat the cpu? (probably already checked out I'm sure).


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> UEFI version 1203 for the Z170 Deluxe has a problem with the Samsung 950 Pro M.2 SSD, when the 950 Pro is fitted to the onboard M.2 socket.
> 
> When you try to change the setting in the on board devices page in the UEFI to change from SATA Express to M.2, it appears to change the setting.
> Once you save the setting and the system reboots. The PC switches OFF, which maybe normal. When the PC restarts, it immediately switches back off, then back on. When you go back to the setting, its reverted back to SATA Express.
> 
> This rules out using two 950 Pro SSDs in RAID, with the other SSD fitted to the included hyper card, as they don't appear in the RST RAID configuration menu.
> 
> This bug was not present in UEFI version 901.


I've just found exactly the same problem. I thought it had been set to M.2 mode like previous bios' but it seems to have reverted to Sata Express no matter how many times I set it back.

It may have something to do with the extra 15 seconds it now takes to boot into windows 10, before the dots start dancing in circles below the windows logo. My disk light flashes in such a precise way that it makes me think it is not reading data or loading windows at that point. About 4-5 times a second, each flash and gap is exactly as long as the previous one.

It may also have something to do with the fact that if I do a fresh EFI install of windows, it isn't stable enough to install some of the drivers. I install the Intel Chipset driver first which works fine, but if I install the Wi-Fi or Asmedia USB drivers, I get a blue screen with something along the lines of unfixable error.

I've had to resort to migrating my previous non EFI install over from my 830 which can't be optimal.

Edit: Updating to 1302 hasn't helped with the M.2 setting.


----------



## amorphousbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I see you are getting help from the man himself... but in the time between everything working at stock and now (out-of-chassis) did you happen to tighten down the waterblock or remove and rseat the cpu? (probably already checked out I'm sure).


I verified equal tension on all screws. The CPU easily completes hours of stress-test with the dos USB boot stick diagnostics tools I have. The issue seems exclusively related to Windows10, which just happens to be exclusively what i need to work or this is a paperweight. I can potentially use Win7 temporarily... Perhaps this is a UFEI incompatibility scenario that Win7 should not be affected by. Will attempt this evening.


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've just found exactly the same problem. I thought it had been set to M.2 mode like previous bios' but it seems to have reverted to Sata Express no matter how many times I set it back.
> 
> It may have something to do with the extra 15 seconds it now takes to boot into windows 10, before the dots start dancing in circles below the windows logo. My disk light flashes in such a precise way that it makes me think it is not reading data or loading windows at that point. About 4-5 times a second, each flash and gap is exactly as long as the previous one.
> 
> It may also have something to do with the fact that if I do a fresh EFI install of windows, it isn't stable enough to install some of the drivers. I install the Intel Chipset driver first which works fine, but if I install the Wi-Fi or Asmedia USB drivers, I get a blue screen with something along the lines of unfixable error.
> 
> I've had to resort to migrating my previous non EFI install over from my 830 which can't be optimal.


Apparently we are not alone.
There are another couple of people complaining of the exact same problem over at Anandtech forums.
http://forums.anandtech.com/showthread.php?t=2454067

BTW: UEFI version 1302 doesn't fix the problem.


----------



## BrokenPC

That drive is a real piece of work.

Anyhow, New Z170-Deluxe BIOS? Ruh Roh.. Can't wait to try it.


----------



## dmasteR

Anyone else having issues with USB devices that weren't plugged in before you sleep the computer? After I put my computer to sleep, any NEW USB devices that I plug in after I wake my computer up do not work. I need to restart to fix the issue.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Anyone else having issues with USB devices that weren't plugged in before you sleep the computer? After I put my computer to sleep, any NEW USB devices that I plug in after I wake my computer up do not work. I need to restart to fix the issue.


Is it all USB devices? Which version of windows are you using?

I have to disable "turn this device off to save power" in the device properties in device manager for my external drives to work properly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> I verified equal tension on all screws. The CPU easily completes hours of stress-test with the dos USB boot stick diagnostics tools I have. The issue seems exclusively related to Windows10, which just happens to be exclusively what i need to work or this is a paperweight. I can potentially use Win7 temporarily... Perhaps this is a UFEI incompatibility scenario that Win7 should not be affected by. Will attempt this evening.


so.. win7 loads and runs with all 4 ram sticks? And win10 does not? ... I'm confused. Is there a hardware issue or an OS issue?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is it all USB devices? Which version of windows are you using?
> 
> I have to disable "turn this device off to save power" in the device properties in device manager for my external drives to work properly.


Nope it's not all USB devices. It's just any NEW USB devices I end up plugging in after I wake up the computer from sleep mode.

So sometimes I'll get home (computer is in sleep), I wake the computer up and try and plug my phone in, won't work. USB Drive, won't work. My keyboard/Mouse that was already plugged in however work with no issues. Restarting fixes the issue, but I would prefer not.

Windows 8.1


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rptw*
> 
> Is there no bios that has support for windows 7 install off usb? I'm using z170i pro gaming


This one will work, http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team/3530#post_24258093

I am pretty sure Asus designed a tool that slipstreams the needed drivers to any Win7 ISO, but I can't find it right now.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Nope it's not all USB devices. It's just any NEW USB devices I end up plugging in after I wake up the computer from sleep mode.
> 
> So sometimes I'll get home (computer is in sleep), I wake the computer up and try and plug my phone in, won't work. USB Drive, won't work. My keyboard/Mouse that was already plugged in however work with no issues. Restarting fixes the issue, but I would prefer not.
> 
> Windows 8.1


Best go through all your devices in device manager "view by connection" and make sure all your USB Root Hubs don't have "allow computer to turn off device to save power" ticked. Windows 10 seems to override bios power settings, I expect the same goes for windows 8.


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> This one will work, http://www.overclock.net/t/188400/overclock-net-hwbot-team/3530#post_24258093
> 
> I am pretty sure Asus designed a tool that slipstreams the needed drivers to any Win7 ISO, but I can't find it right now.


Thanks for the info, unfortunately I was itching to get it done and found this guide
http://codeabitwiser.com/2014/03/how-to-install-windows-7-with-only-usb-3-0-ports/
Used the usb3 drivers of asus instead of the ones linked in the guide and worked like a charm


----------



## amorphousbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so.. win7 loads and runs with all 4 ram sticks? And win10 does not? ... I'm confused. Is there a hardware issue or an OS issue?


Sorry, I meant I was potentially going to try a Win7 boot disk when I procure one, but that doesn't seem like a valid 'success' scenario. This certainly seems to be hardware to me currently, since I get so little interactivity and can only boot to the test-suite usb stick, but I am willing to entertain that this is a windows 10 specific scenario and will be resolved via win7. I have no reason to believe that to be the case, however, and am not thrilled with having to procure Win7...


----------



## indianajonze

nobody's brave enough to test the new 1302 bios? all i really need to know is whether it's stable and that adaptive is working


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> nobody's brave enough to test the new 1302 bios? all i really need to know is whether it's stable and that adaptive is working


It's working fine for me on the Deluxe, apart from the M.2 port bios setting.

Adaptive is working as it should.


----------



## MrBeer

no problem here 1302


----------



## BrokenPC

1302 Fixed my XMP profiles  Stable once again.

My Intel 750 works fine with M.2 mode / X4 PCIE Speed. Woot. But then that has always worked aside from the HDD light.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> 1302 Fixed my XMP profiles  Stable once again.
> 
> My Intel 750 works fine with M.2 mode / X4 PCIE Speed. Woot. But then that has always worked aside from the HDD light.


It won't be M.2, it's either PCIe or U.2.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It won't be M.2, it's either PCIe or U.2.


In the BIOS, it is called M.2 That's cause the hyperkit plugs into the M.2 slot then converts it to U.2. I have SLI so I had to use the Hypercard and Hyperkit for my 2.5" drive.


----------



## Garvani

Typically how long before a bios update hits the lower end boards? z170-ar in my case?


----------



## ocdMoss

Question for ASUS (Raja, or other Asus Representative) reguarding the Z170I Pro Gaming ITX board's WiFi module.

*Q: Can you confirm that the retail Z170I Pro Gaming uses a Broadcome WiFi module (as opposed to the Atheros WiFi module)?*

The Asus product page for Z170I did not go into the make of the WiFi module, but I did look at the driver software on the site, and it seemed to be Atheros. As Atheros was not as well supported in the applications I was looking at, I was a bit disappointed. The way the WiFi module is packaged doesn't seem to be conducive to swapping out.

eTeknix just posted a review of the Z170I (a more detailed one than others available):
http://www.eteknix.com/asus-z170i-pro-gaming-lga-1151-motherboard-review/9/

On the bottom of page 9, concerning the WiFi performance with an Asus RT-AC68U:

[Performance was lackluster&#8230;] "However, the testing was conducted on an early review sample which features a Qualcomm Atheros instead of a *Broadcom WiFi module*. *ASUS decided to change the WIFi adapter on retail samples due to improved performance.* As a result, the retail WiFi performance should fare much better."

So eTeknix is claiming that the retail board will come with a Broadcom WiFi module. I much prefer a Broadcom WiFi module, they are more widely supported. Can you confirm or debunk this claim? Built-in WiFi is important in an ITX, as the only expansion is generally reserved for a GPU, and we're stuck with the WiFi module it comes with.

Thank you in advance.


----------



## llantant

Hey guys.

When updating a bios is there an easier way to save overclock settings so I do not have to re-enter everything?

I usually just do a bunch of print screens as that backup setting doesnt seem to work if I upgrade bios.

Just wondering if theres an easier way I am missing.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What is the qcode being displayed at no POST? This sounds potentially like a misconfiguration issue


Ok I finally got into the UEFI briefly before it froze while in Adaptive mode and I think I found the issue. It's only setting voltage at idle of 1.040v. At stock it was 1.297. So the low voltage is not allowing Windows to boot and is causing the UEFI to freeze up right after getting into it. This is all happening with a final CPU Turbo voltage of 1.4v set in the Adaptive mode (no I didn't misplace the decimal to 1.04v) So what I need to know is how to increase the voltage at idle while in Adaptive mode to allow me to boot. Could it because I have SVID disabled? It says to disable for overclocking.


----------



## JySzE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> When updating a bios is there an easier way to save overclock settings so I do not have to re-enter everything?
> 
> I usually just do a bunch of print screens as that backup setting doesnt seem to work if I upgrade bios.
> 
> Just wondering if theres an easier way I am missing.


Save your settings to a usb stick and then after a update restore your settings.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







They are saved in the form of a .cmo file just find where you want to save the file and hit f2 its pretty straight forward.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> When updating a bios is there an easier way to save overclock settings so I do not have to re-enter everything?
> 
> I usually just do a bunch of print screens as that backup setting doesnt seem to work if I upgrade bios.
> 
> Just wondering if theres an easier way I am missing.


nope ... since UEFI does not allow loading overclocking profiles from different Bios Versions.

they only thing you could do: save your overclock settings/voltages with Ai Suite and load them when have booted OS.

i wish it would be possible to load OC profiles which have been adjusted in OS for stability into UEFI.

i remember Gigabyte hat a tool called Touch Bios for 1155 Boards which let you change Bios settings from OS ... that was really usefull.

Hello ASUS do your read me ?

I want something like that for my Asus Maximuss Hero VIII ... just as much as a tool which is capable of changing memory settings/timings under OS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Ok I finally got into the UEFI briefly before it froze while in Adaptive mode and I think I found the issue. It's only setting voltage at idle of 1.040v. At stock it was 1.297. So the low voltage is not allowing Windows to boot and is causing the UEFI to freeze up right after getting into it. This is all happening with a final CPU Turbo voltage of 1.4v set in the Adaptive mode (no I didn't misplace the decimal to 1.04v) So what I need to know is how to increase the voltage at idle while in Adaptive mode to allow me to boot. Could it because I have SVID disabled? It says to disable for overclocking.


Load defaults, do not change anything but the final adaptive voltage to 1.40V, and then try again.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Load defaults, do not change anything but the final adaptive voltage to 1.40V, and then try again.


Ok Windows booted and I saw in Hwinfo64 that Vcore was 1.152v and that VID was on (default setting Auto). Windows crashed when I tried to open OCCT.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Ok Windows booted and I saw in Hwinfo64 that Vcore was 1.152v and that VID was on (default setting Auto). Windows crashed when I tried to open OCCT.


With adaptive, the voltage will vary according to load. Might need to show screenshots of how you are applying adaptive. Also am assuming that nothing else was changed by you as per previous instructions.


----------



## drop24

I put Windows into Balanced power settings mode and am able to run OCCT fine now. Vcore hits 1.2 underload. So you're saying SVID setting has to remain in Auto while using Adaptive mode? Is that safe for overclocking?


----------



## [email protected]

Under full load, if you set 1.40V for Adaptive, that is what it should be - unless the monitoring or your settings are off. Leave SVID enabled (leave the setting alone) for adaptive.


----------



## drop24

Ok I was able to get it to draw 1.4v by upping the multiplier to 44x. The other settings I wanted to ask you about for Adaptive mode are:

Ai Overclock Tuner: Auto or Manual?

ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Auto or Disabled?

And what about LLC? Does that need to be left if Auto for Adaptive mode?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Ok I was able to get it to draw 1.4v by upping the multiplier to 44x. The other settings I wanted to ask you about for Adaptive mode are:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Auto or Manual?
> 
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Auto or Disabled?
> 
> And what about LLC? Does that need to be left if Auto for Adaptive mode?


Show me how you are setting adaptive, want to see before I answer anything else.


----------



## drop24




----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Ok I was able to get it to draw 1.4v by upping the multiplier to 44x. The other settings I wanted to ask you about for Adaptive mode are:
> 
> Ai Overclock Tuner: Auto or Manual?
> 
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement: Auto or Disabled?
> 
> And what about LLC? Does that need to be left if Auto for Adaptive mode?


1) Manual if you need to make changes to BCLK, otherwise Auto is okay.

2) No need to change if not running stock CPU ratio.

3) LLC will change the voltage under load. You can leave it on Auto or change it - just be mindful of setting VID so that the load voltage is correct for the applied CPU frequency.


----------



## drop24

Ok, thanks for all your helping with getting this setup correctly. What it came down to in the end was just that SVID setting being disable. That has to be on for Adaptive to work I see.


----------



## [email protected]

If you disable SVID, there is no communication between the CPU and buck controller - which is why it should not be disabled for Adaptive.


----------



## amorphousbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> I verified equal tension on all screws. The CPU easily completes hours of stress-test with the dos USB boot stick diagnostics tools I have. The issue seems exclusively related to Windows10, which just happens to be exclusively what i need to work or this is a paperweight. I can potentially use Win7 temporarily... Perhaps this is a UFEI incompatibility scenario that Win7 should not be affected by. Will attempt this evening.


The struggles continue







Windows 8.1 refuses to install. Windows 10 refuses to install or boot. Windows 7 refuses to install. Always force-reboots when copying about 3-7% of the files. I have tried several different drives so I know it's not a drive issues. (Currently using a 7200rpm drive plugged into the OS labelled sata port instead of SSD to isolate drive as a cause).

I have installed 'ALL' versions of bios available for the Z170 Deluxe including 1302. Currently on 1101 as recommended by ASUS tech support. All settings are absolutely stock. I need to know how best to stress test the i7 6700k cpu memory controller. Based on these issues I still have deep concerns about the MB and would appreciate further guidance.


----------



## [email protected]

You need to be able to install an operating system to stress the memory controller effectively. In your situation, it is difficult to know where the issue lies unless you have spare parts that you can use to debug. Situations like this could be the board, CPU and/or anything else you have plugged into the system. I can't help you any more than this from a remote location.


----------



## mandrix

What are possibilities for boot up hesitating on code A2 for several minutes? Can get into BIOS (eventually) or boot to Windows (eventually). Loading optimized defaults in BIOS does not help.
Not happening every boot, but most boots in last 2 days. This is since loading BIOS 1102, but did not start immediately.
Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

This type of delay is usually caused by a USB device that UEFI is waiting on (BOOTable or other).


----------



## nstrtj

BLUF: *** Possible 1.5+ over voltage being applied unintendedly ***

Build:

*BIOS: 1203/1302* Haven't tried this replication in 1302 but can say that I havent gotten a code 55 yet lol.

-z170 Deluxe

-6700k @4.0

-Corsair H55 liquid cooler

-Corsair RM750i

-RAMPAGE V 16gb (4x4)

-Samsung Pro 950 512gb PCIe x4

-Crucial M4 256gb

-Cooler master HAF X case

Had to RMA the mb and cpu both confirmed dead by newegg, I got a hold of the tech notes and it described signs of overheating. This has happened again on new mb and cpu so thats why I'm doing this long post.

*BTW If anyone wants to confirm/deny my findings, please do so with extreme caution! If able to reproduce or not, could you please provide evidence if possible because I do not want to try and replicate again due to what I saw on my machine in order to grab snap shots so that could be really helpful for me







*

As a disclaimer, minus the 950 pro, I've been tinkering with this setup for about 5 weeks and banging my head for about half of it. I came from a 2500k @ 4.5 setup so im pretty familiar with what im doing (at least I think so







. This problem has happened Also I am easily not a wordsmith or graphical presenter so please forgive me in advance.

What I have noticed is that when the UEFI is set to default and then the ONLY user changes being setting the core ratio to 45 and then to sync all cores, (Remember, all power settings should be at default/auto including the vcore. Now I know there are other things to change to get a better results obviously, but the area I'm trying to focus on is the bios auto optimization and the things I have witnessed on this subject.) the auto optimization will literally use as much of that threshold its bound to. Normally that should be a good answer but in this case it appears to me that values will be adjusted, no matter how high it needs to go to achieve its assigned task.

DISCREPANCY SETUP: aka follow rules to a "T" please!

Have your HW monitoring software of choice PLUS the AI SUITE III and DIP up to date. I recommenced HWmonitor as I've noticed Aida can actually increase your vcore with sensors running. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html Do not use these concurrently at first to rule out the 3rd party app is causing the issue. First, AI Suite monitoring only. Additionally your cpu stress test software of choice. Handbrake is a nice test for Skylake chips.

-Reboot to UEFI

-Choose to reset to default (F5 key) and confirm to reboot to default. Upon default reboot, enter back into UEFI

-Press F7 for Advanced Mode

-Choose the AI tweaker menu. Ensure AI Overclock Tuner and ASUS Multicore Enhancement are on Auto

-Select CPU Core ratio, change it to Sync all Cores, and enter in a value of 43 or above. Values of 43x-47x are where I experienced the problem of over-voltage. Again all vcore values etc., should be on Auto from the reset to default.), Reboot

-Open AI Suite III and immediately take note of the cpu vcore voltage at the bottom. If it's near 1.50 it's your call if you want to shutdown immediately -- or press on if you have water cooling or above. If not near 1.5, increase cpu ratio up by 1 until you see results, I wouldn't go past 47 personally

**If you shutdown, re-enter UEFI to reset to default or wash your hands of it, your choice**

-Bring up your CPU stress test software. You *should* see crazy results even on a "medium setting" test. Run test for up to 2 min to replicate and monitor vcore and temps.

Now this is where I'm seeing a problem.... To my understanding the auto vcore setting has a max range of up to *2.919* per the additional turbo mode voltage range (.250-1.920) if it chooses the offset route. The automation of the cpu vcore will literally do anything to achieve the freq you set and there doesn't seem anything to keep it in check. You can now bring in your 3rd party HW monitoring service to confirm the vcore voltage.

-Bump up the ratio up to 47x to try and replicate. If you don't notice it than maybe its on my end. But on a 45x setting, Ive witnessed the vcore go up to 1.54...

My manually setting the cpu vcore of: Adaptive/+/1.35/*offset=.025* which I'm stable at 45x currently. But if you leave offset voltage as auto, the autonomy can add up to *.999* to your set vcore. I see a problem with the system possibly going unchecked for common sense at this level. Same goes for the 'Offset Mode" offset voltage. Again when everything is auto...

There is also an additional vcore voltage bump coming from somewhere when the cpu cores are maxed in a tough stress test. It's slight eg. .020 but just looking for clarification on where that's coming from...

So basically after all that what I'm trying to ask is that I don't see anything in the system that says "Hey, I know I can run 44x at 1.32ish but I'm just gonna go ahead and run it at 1.50v because nothing is telling me i can't."

So that's where I'm looking for your help/education

Hopefully this isnt too confusing for people and I'll be happy to answer any questions. I included a pic of my setup and 950 Pro speed results off the pcie 4x lane


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> BLUF: *** Possible 1.5+ over voltage being applied unintendedly ***
> 
> Build:
> 
> *BIOS: 1203/1302* Haven't tried this replication in 1302 but can say that I havent gotten a code 55 yet lol.
> 
> -z170 Deluxe
> 
> -6700k @4.0
> 
> -Corsair H55 liquid cooler
> 
> -Corsair RM750i
> 
> -RAMPAGE V 16gb (4x4)
> 
> -Samsung Pro 950 512gb PCIe x4
> 
> -Crucial M4 256gb
> 
> -Cooler master HAF X case
> 
> Had to RMA the mb and cpu both confirmed dead by newegg, I got a hold of the tech notes and it described signs of overheating. This has happened again on new mb and cpu so thats why I'm doing this long post.
> 
> *BTW If anyone wants to confirm/deny my findings, please do so with extreme caution! If able to reproduce or not, could you please provide evidence if possible because I do not want to try and replicate again due to what I saw on my machine in order to grab snap shots so that could be really helpful for me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> As a disclaimer, minus the 950 pro, I've been tinkering with this setup for about 5 weeks and banging my head for about half of it. I came from a 2500k @ 4.5 setup so im pretty familiar with what im doing (at least I think so
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . This problem has happened Also I am easily not a wordsmith or graphical presenter so please forgive me in advance.
> 
> What I have noticed is that when the UEFI is set to default and then the ONLY user changes being setting the core ratio to 45 and then to sync all cores, (Remember, all power settings should be at default/auto including the vcore. Now I know there are other things to change to get a better results obviously, but the area I'm trying to focus on is the bios auto optimization and the things I have witnessed on this subject.) the auto optimization will literally use as much of that threshold its bound to. Normally that should be a good answer but in this case it appears to me that values will be adjusted, no matter how high it needs to go to achieve its assigned task.
> 
> DISCREPANCY SETUP: aka follow rules to a "T" please!
> 
> Have your HW monitoring software of choice PLUS the AI SUITE III and DIP up to date. I recommenced HWmonitor as I've noticed Aida can actually increase your vcore with sensors running. http://www.cpuid.com/softwares/hwmonitor.html Do not use these concurrently at first to rule out the 3rd party app is causing the issue. First, AI Suite monitoring only. Additionally your cpu stress test software of choice. Handbrake is a nice test for Skylake chips.
> 
> -Reboot to UEFI
> 
> -Choose to reset to default (F5 key) and confirm to reboot to default. Upon default reboot, enter back into UEFI
> 
> -Press F7 for Advanced Mode
> 
> -Choose the AI tweaker menu. Ensure AI Overclock Tuner and ASUS Multicore Enhancement are on Auto
> 
> -Select CPU Core ratio, change it to Sync all Cores, and enter in a value of 43 or above. Values of 43x-47x are where I experienced the problem of over-voltage. Again all vcore values etc., should be on Auto from the reset to default.), Reboot
> 
> -Open AI Suite III and immediately take note of the cpu vcore voltage at the bottom. If it's near 1.50 it's your call if you want to shutdown immediately -- or press on if you have water cooling or above. If not near 1.5, increase cpu ratio up by 1 until you see results, I wouldn't go past 47 personally
> 
> **If you shutdown, re-enter UEFI to reset to default or wash your hands of it, your choice**
> 
> -Bring up your CPU stress test software. You *should* see crazy results even on a "medium setting" test. Run test for up to 2 min to replicate and monitor vcore and temps.
> 
> Now this is where I'm seeing a problem.... To my understanding the auto vcore setting has a max range of up to *2.919* per the additional turbo mode voltage range (.250-1.920) if it chooses the offset route. The automation of the cpu vcore will literally do anything to achieve the freq you set and there doesn't seem anything to keep it in check. You can now bring in your 3rd party HW monitoring service to confirm the vcore voltage.
> 
> -Bump up the ratio up to 47x to try and replicate. If you don't notice it than maybe its on my end. But on a 45x setting, Ive witnessed the vcore go up to 1.54...
> 
> My manually setting the cpu vcore of: Adaptive/+/1.35/*offset=.025* which I'm stable at 45x currently. But if you leave offset voltage as auto, the autonomy can add up to *.999* to your set vcore. I see a problem with the system possibly going unchecked for common sense at this level. Same goes for the 'Offset Mode" offset voltage. Again when everything is auto...
> 
> There is also an additional vcore voltage bump coming from somewhere when the cpu cores are maxed in a tough stress test. It's slight eg. .020 but just looking for clarification on where that's coming from...
> 
> So basically after all that what I'm trying to ask is that I don't see anything in the system that says "Hey, I know I can run 44x at 1.32ish but I'm just gonna go ahead and run it at 1.50v because nothing is telling me i can't."
> 
> So that's where I'm looking for your help/education
> 
> Hopefully this isnt too confusing for people and I'll be happy to answer any questions. I included a pic of my setup and 950 Pro speed results off the pcie 4x lane


If you set Adaptive properly, the final voltage will be capped at the voltage level you defined on UEFI builds 1203/1302. The only time this is not so, is when the user has applied an offset with Adaptive ( in cases where the user does not know how to set Adaptive properly).

Auto will always scale the voltages - the base VID will change with the CPU ratio and is programmed into the PCU by Intel (power control unit of the processor).


----------



## nstrtj

Hey Raja thanks for the response!

When I set my adaptive per what I posted, it runs as advetised and I havent had any issues with setting it up.

It's all that automation doing what I described, just by changing the core ratio.

Does that make more sense?


----------



## [email protected]

No problem. That is expected behaviour if you leave things on Auto as per my previous post.


----------



## nstrtj

This over-volting also happens if you use DIP and choose 44 on up or the 5 way optimization with same ratio. My example: The 5-Way optimization with a target of x45 and the target voltage set to 1.35 and target temp of 80c resulted in max and stable voltages over 1.42 and temps around 95. Why is it going well beyond the user inputs on not one but three values even if the o.c. tolerance is checked or not?

So your saying the DIP or 5 way optimization will hit voltages beyond what one would consider normal specs if the user doesn't set any manual voltage settings? That's how I got my cpu and board toasted. All i did was choose a target ratio of x47 so I could let the software do its magic, and after I was hitting 1.54v for a few seconds so I instantly shut down the PC.

I hope this doesnt come off as mean in anyway cause that is definitely not me! Just trying to see if there is a problem so if it is something, to hopefully get looked at cause this is 2 board and cpu's it has done it on.


----------



## nstrtj

This subject is more geared to the people who might be new to the OC scene. They might see the 5-Way optimization as their "in" into overclocking only to experience this problem. Again, if anyone can try and duplicate, it would make me shut up







lol

-BIOS to default

-Run 5 way optimization in Windows choosing 47 as a target.

- See if vcore hits around 1.5 from within AI SUITE

-Pictures









-TJ


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> This over-volting also happens if you use DIP and choose 44 on up or the 5 way optimization with same ratio. My example: The 5-Way optimization with a target of x45 and the target voltage set to 1.35 and target temp of 80c resulted in max and stable voltages over 1.42 and temps around 95. Why is it going well beyond the user inputs on not one but three values even if the o.c. tolerance is checked or not?
> 
> So your saying the DIP or 5 way optimization will hit voltages beyond what one would consider normal specs if the user doesn't set any manual voltage settings? That's how I got my cpu and board toasted. All i did was choose a target ratio of x47 so I could let the software do its magic, and after I was hitting 1.54v for a few seconds so I instantly shut down the PC.
> 
> I hope this doesnt come off as mean in anyway cause that is definitely not me! Just trying to see if there is a problem so if it is something, to hopefully get looked at cause this is 2 board and cpu's it has done it on.


1) 5-Way optimization uses PECI temps not DTS. Offset the temp accordingly. You can use the DTS tickbox.

2) 100% accuracy of target voltage is not possible as 5-Way currently uses Offset mode due to Intel microcode issues.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> This subject is more geared to the people who might be new to the OC scene. They might see the 5-Way optimization as their "in" into overclocking only to experience this problem. Again, if anyone can try and duplicate, it would make me shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> -BIOS to default
> 
> -Run 5 way optimization in Windows choosing 47 as a target.
> 
> -Have HW momitoring software running and see if vcore hits around 1.5
> 
> -Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -TJ


HEllo

Possible polling issues are the last thing one would want when auto tuning an overclock. I suggest not using any additional monitoring software while 5-Way Optimization is running. If real time voltage monitoring is decided to be a necessity it should be done with a DMM.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Save your settings to a usb stick and then after a update restore your settings.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They are saved in the form of a .cmo file just find where you want to save the file and hit f2 its pretty straight forward.


Yeah what the guy said below your post. I tried this ofc, works fine for same bios version but not dif versions.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> HEllo
> 
> Possible polling issues are the last thing one would want when auto tuning an overclock. I suggest not using any additional monitoring software while 5-Way Optimization is running. If real time voltage monitoring is decided to be a necessity it should be done with a DMM.


Those readings came straight from the 5-Way optimization results. No additional HW monitoring.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) 5-Way optimization uses PECI temps not DTS. Offset the temp accordingly. You can use the DTS tickbox.
> 
> 2) 100% accuracy of target voltage is not possible as 5-Way currently uses Offset mode due to Intel microcode issues.


Thanks again!

1) I've tried using DTS but still no luck.







its a bit better though...

2) I do notice that it always uses offset mode so you confirming that makes sense now. Is it that offset voltage of offset mode that seeming like it going overboard using whatever it's allowed to add: up to .999 without being checked for sanity? Or is it the vcore offset mode does not have a check either? Trying to make sense of what values the 5-Way is changing and also their regulators of telling them too high is too high. That goes for multicore enchanement as well i guess.

Is there another turbo voltage being added in 5-Way besides the one set in offset?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This type of delay is usually caused by a USB device that UEFI is waiting on (BOOTable or other).


OK. Maybe latest BIOS doesn't like my Aquaero's.

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Those readings came straight from the 5-Way optimization results. No additional HW monitoring.
> Thanks again!
> 
> 1) I've tried using DTS but still no luck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> its a bit better though...
> 
> 2) I do notice that it always uses offset mode so you confirming that makes sense now. Is it that offset voltage of offset mode that seeming like it going overboard using whatever it's allowed to add: up to .999 without being checked for sanity? Or is it the vcore offset mode does not have a check either? Trying to make sense of what values the 5-Way is changing and also their regulators of telling them too high is too high. That goes for multicore enchanement as well i guess.
> 
> Is there another turbo voltage being added in 5-Way besides the one set in offset?


1) The DTS is a reference only - you need to offset the temp target to cater for the disparity between PECI and the DTS (I did state you need to offset in my previous post but is seems this was not understood). The fact that you perceived a difference is strange - there is no difference unless you offset the difference.









2) The Offset base VID changes with the ratio - no checking of this is possible as it varies from CPU to CPU. It would never add 0.999V as the PCU is not programmed with such a base value at these multiplier ranges (or at all), and neither is any additive from our side.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Those readings came straight from the 5-Way optimization results. No additional HW monitoring.


Hello

Some clarity when posting would be helpful when asking users to duplicate results. If the voltage readings are being observed from within 5-WAy Optimization the bit about "Have HW momitoring software running" is an unnecessary inclusion to the scenario.


----------



## nstrtj

1) Sorry! I meant the clarification was a bit better though!

2) I thought a PCU was in the picture, can you provide info on how its being used? Specifically in 5-Way? I'm familiar with them, just not on this board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> 1) Sorry! I meant the clarification was a bit better though!
> 
> 2) I thought a PCU was in the picture, can you provide info on how its being used? Specifically in 5-Way? I'm familiar with them, just not on this board.


`

The PCU is within the CPU and programmed by Intel with VID levels and also controls other elements of power that intel do not unveil to tbe public.


----------



## nstrtj

Umm I said to use the HW software to verify what the AI suite is showing
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Some clarity when posting would be helpful when asking users to duplicate results. If the voltage readings are being observed from within 5-WAy Optimization the bit about "Have HW momitoring software running" is an unnecessary inclusion to the scenario.


Lol you left out the most important part. The hw software is to verify what AI Suite vcore is showing to make sure AI is correct then close the 3rd party.. Why would you run multiple monitoring software's during configuring anyway? Also, I never said to use it during 5-Way...

Nice attitude when I'm trying to be nothing but helpful....


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Umm I said to use the HW software to verify what the AI suite is showing
> Lol you left out the most important part. The hw software is to verify what AI Suite vcore is showing to make sure AI is correct then close the 3rd party.. Why would you run multiple monitoring software's during configuring anyway? Also, I never said to use it during 5-Way...
> 
> Nice attitude when I'm trying to be nothing but helpful....


Praz is correct. Take a look at your post below. Using two monitoring tools together is not advised as it leads to polling errors.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> This subject is more geared to the people who might be new to the OC scene. They might see the 5-Way optimization as their "in" into overclocking only to experience this problem. Again, if anyone can try and duplicate, it would make me shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> -BIOS to default
> 
> -Run 5 way optimization in Windows choosing 47 as a target.
> 
> -Have HW momitoring software running and see if vcore hits around 1.5
> 
> -Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -TJ


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> `
> 
> The PCU is within the CPU and programmed by Intel with VID levels and also controls other elements of power that intel do not unveil to tbe public.


So what I'm gathering is that PCU is what is driving higher voltages than we might think as "safe" during 5-Way? If so, allowing a benchmark to run at 1.54 volts (with no user inputs to voltage) would be considered within that threshold of responsibleness of the PCU? Long shot here but would that than raise our stability baseline up of what we think is in the operating range for skylake from basing off previous gens?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> So what I'm gathering is that PCU is what is driving higher voltages than we might think as "safe" during 5-Way? If so, allowing a benchmark to run at 1.54 volts (with no user inputs to voltage) would be considered within that threshold of responsibleness of the PCU? Long shot here but would that than raise our stability baseline up of what we think is in the operating range for skylake from basing off previous gens?


I would not confuse what the PCU does with overclocking safety margins. How intel define the base VID stack for each processor is only known by them.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Praz is correct. Take a look at your post below. Using two monitoring tools together is not advised as it leads to polling errors.


Than how can you verify that AI Suite is putting out a crazy high vcore and its not just a software glitch if you shouldn't run a 3rd party for 30 seconds to verify? Even without 5-Way running, just looking at the AI Suite readouts you cant do that?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Than how can you verify that AI Suite is putting out a crazy high vcore and its not just a software glitch if you shouldn't run a 3rd party for 30 seconds to verify? Even without 5-Way running, just looking at the AI Suite readouts you cant do that?


AI Suite monitors and displays Vcore. This is why it is not necessary to use a third party application to do so as your initial post states. Doing so can give rise to polling errors as Praz kindly pointed out.

At this point, I'd say it's time to move on from this subject.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Raja,

Will we be seeing the Z170-Premium show up in stores in NA soon-ish? I am anxiously awaiting this board's release as well as the Formula.


----------



## [email protected]

The Premium should be in stores within the month - unless something changes.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I would not confuse what the PCU does with overclocking safety margins. How intel define the base VID stack for each processor is only known by them.


Thanks Raja

So to recap, is there anything on your side software/hardware in 5-Way tuning to prevent the vcore from hitting in the 1.5's just based on selecting a target ratio?


----------



## [email protected]

You can run 5-Way and then set it down yourself. 1.50V is around the max Intel states in their white papers also.

As with all things in life, there are always people in this world that cannot cross the road safely, or be trusted around AC sockets.


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Premium should be in stores within the month - unless something changes.


Thank you for the reply and I look forward to its release.


----------



## nstrtj

Wow seriously man?

Never heard that you cant use another software for verification....for less than 30 seconds!! Done it a bunch of times. Technicians also do this to verify results. You see a crazy number on a brand new mb and bios and cpu and you just want to stick with AI Suite ALWAYS shows correct info? As an electrician, this is almost absurd. And why do you keep saying to change to voltage? Leave the voltages on auto or whatever the optimization deems. I'm trying to describe to you what a brand new consumer is gonna do. He's gonna open up 5-Way cause its shiny, see that oh cool Asus will do everything for me if I just change the core ratio to what id like. Thinking everything would be somewhat safe coming from 1st party software and then boom constant code 55's than 99's and wont boot on a breadbox due to a fried cpu. From selecting ONE option. If you cant see that that is a BIG issue to the people youre marketing to, thats a problem.

Again everything is fine when setting stuff manually.

Step one write down vcore from aisuite and close program

Step two open 3rd party and write down vcore and close program.

Step three compare

The fact that you guys think thats gonna cause polling errors so bad that the results are ineffective is making me reconsider your company.

No worries, I'll move on while your boards continue to fry cpu's. I'm taking hours out of my day to point out a problem with your software that causes component damage and you want to tell me to move on? Why would your software use an almost constant voltage in the 1.5's when 1.35 is stable? I'll move this on to other places like newegg and amazon. Make sure people get a different board for the holidays. Awareness is key.

Im guessing this will be deleted because of the discrepancies im pointing out and me forcing the issue due to no evidence, even though its still a valid request. But I have captured all the info I needed.

TJ out


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Wow seriously man?
> 
> Never heard that you cant use another software for verification....for less than 30 seconds!! Done it a bunch of times. Technicians also do this to verify results. You see a crazy number on a brand new mb and bios and cpu and you just want to stick with AI Suite ALWAYS shows correct info? As an electrician, this is almost absurd. And why do you keep saying to change to voltage? Leave the voltages on auto or whatever the optimization deems. I'm trying to describe to you what a brand new consumer is gonna do. He's gonna open up 5-Way cause its shiny, see that oh cool Asus will do everything for me if I just change the core ratio to what id like. Thinking everything would be somewhat safe coming from 1st party software and then boom constant code 55's than 99's and wont boot on a breadbox due to a fried cpu. From selecting ONE option. If you cant see that that is a BIG issue to the people youre marketing to, thats a problem.


The SIO can only deal with a certain number of requests in a given time interval - the polling interval of most software is usually a number of times per second. When two request overlap, there will be a misread. Even if run for only 30 seconds, these issues will occur. All motherboard brands use the same SIOs - so moving brand would not alleviate this. Why would a person use a third party tool that measures voltage from the same source - what would this prove? You would need a DMM to make a proper confirmation - any true electrician should understand this.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> No worries, I'll move on while your boards continue to fry cpu's. I'm taking hours out of my day to point out a problem with your software that causes component damage and you want to tell me to move on? Why would your software use an almost constant voltage in the 1.5's when 1.35 is stable? I'll move this on to other places like newegg and amazon. Make sure people get a different board for the holidays. Awareness is key.


Offset is not a constant voltage, it is based on processor load. Intel stipulates the upper boundary for these CPUs to be 1.50V. The voltage is applied as that it what it takes for the CPUs to be stable during the Prime derivative stress test that the stability test uses.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Wow seriously man?
> 
> Never heard that you cant use another software for verification....for less than 30 seconds!! Done it a bunch of times. Technicians also do this to verify results. You see a crazy number on a brand new mb and bios and cpu and you just want to stick with AI Suite ALWAYS shows correct info? As an electrician, this is almost absurd. And why do you keep saying to change to voltage? Leave the voltages on auto or whatever the optimization deems. I'm trying to describe to you what a brand new consumer is gonna do. He's gonna open up 5-Way cause its shiny, see that oh cool Asus will do everything for me if I just change the core ratio to what id like. Thinking everything would be somewhat safe coming from 1st party software and then boom constant code 55's than 99's and wont boot on a breadbox due to a fried cpu. From selecting ONE option. If you cant see that that is a BIG issue to the people youre marketing to, thats a problem.
> 
> Again everything is fine when setting stuff manually.
> 
> Step one write down vcore from aisuite and close program
> 
> Step two open 3rd party and write down vcore and close program.
> 
> Step three compare
> 
> The fact that you guys think thats gonna cause polling errors so bad that the results are ineffective is making me reconsider your company.
> 
> No worries, I'll move on while your boards continue to fry cpu's. I'm taking hours out of my day to point out a problem with your software that causes component damage and you want to tell me to move on? Why would your software use an almost constant voltage in the 1.5's when 1.35 is stable? I'll move this on to other places like newegg and amazon. Make sure people get a different board for the holidays. Awareness is key.
> 
> Im guessing this will be deleted because of the discrepancies im pointing out and me forcing the issue due to no evidence, even though its still a valid request. But I have captured all the info I needed.
> 
> TJ out


Raja is correct in fact it can be fairly easy to replicate polling errors if monitored for long enough when running multiple tools at the same time. It's good practice if wanting as close to the wall to avoid this with software. This is something that is pretty fundamental once you're aware of what is happening or what can happen. Polling collisions can be a lot more disruptive than this, and not only with motherboards - any software that conflicts with an internal polling rate on a given device has the potential to cause havoc. Now that you know this there is no need to make a mountain out of a mole hill


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The SIO can only deal with a certain number of requests in a given time interval - the polling interval of most software is usually a number of times per second. When two request overlap, there will be a misread. Even if run for only 30 seconds, these issues will occur. All motherboard brands use the same SIOs - so moving brand would not alleviate this. Why would a person use a third party tool that measures voltage from the same source - what would this prove? You would need a DMM to make a proper confirmation - any true electrician should understand this.
> Offset is not a constant voltage, it is based on processor load. Intel stipulates the upper boundary for these CPUs to be 1.50V. The voltage is applied as that it what it takes for the CPUs to be stable during the Prime derivative stress test that the stability test uses.


I appreciate you trying to clarify further but youre still missing my goal. Man im talking about using one monitor or the other. You left that part out in your quote. Take a reading from AI Suite and CLOSE the program. Open up a 3rd party and take a reading and then close the program. Compare vcore's. Youre still saying that running one or the other and not at the same time will still cause these issues? That's what you guys keep telling me. Like Praz said.

"Why would a person use a third party tool that measures voltage from the same source - what would this prove?"

*I've asked this question multiple times. To verify that brand new software/bios/mb isnt putting out incorrect values.* And yes a DMM would be an ideal choice however I dont have one atm. So what should one use without a dmm to make sure the voltage, is in the ballpark with each other?

I know offset isnt a constant voltage! I'm talking at load, playing a demanding game for a few hours, do some video editing. The simple fact is, is that again when only the core ratio is changed, the offset of the offset mode will go easily take it into the 1.5's and stay there if that value is set to auto.

Now again what im trying to ask/convey is why if I set my vcore to:

cpu ratio / sync all cores / 44

offset: +
offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
cpu core voltage offset: auto

The vcore stays around 1.485 steady with a 1.52 max Again while playing a demanding game

or

offset: -
offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
cpu core voltage offset .025

The vcore stays steady at 1.385 max of 1.41

If i say use the same ratio settings with:

adaptive
offset:+
offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
cpu core voltage offset .025

The vcore hits 1.39 steady max 1.41

Again it seems to me like when the offset is + and the cpu core voltage offset is auto, it doesnt seem something is telling the offset that there's no need to go to 1.5 or higher if 1.39 is stable. Or if something is, than its not doing its job correctly. Basically its whatever the CPU wants voltage wise to do its job, it gets in this mode? I know you talked about how there should be checks and balances, but I do not see them in this offset mode.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Raja is correct in fact it can be fairly easy to replicate polling errors if monitored for long enough when running multiple tools at the same time. It's good practice if wanting as close to the wall to avoid this with software. This is something that is pretty fundamental once you're aware of what is happening or what can happen. Polling collisions can be a lot more disruptive than this, and not only with motherboards - any software that conflicts with an internal polling rate on a given device has the potential to cause havoc. Now that you know this there is no need to make a mountain out of a mole hill


*Raja is correct in fact it can be fairly easy to replicate polling errors if monitored for long enough when running multiple tools at the same time. It's good practice if wanting as close to the wall to avoid this with software*

why do you guys repeatedly say running multiple tools at the same time when i keep saying ONE AT A TIME. ONE AT A TIME GUYS!!!









this is why there are so many posts! please read all!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> I appreciate you trying to clarify further but youre still missing my goal. Man im talking about using one monitor or the other. You left that part out in your quote. Take a reading from AI Suite and CLOSE the program. Open up a 3rd party and take a reading and then close the program. Compare vcore's. Youre still saying that running one or the other and not at the same time will still cause these issues? That's what you guys keep telling me. Like Praz said.
> 
> .


Where does any previous post to this one clearly tell the person to close one app and then open another? This is different from your instructions here which tell the person to have the app running - this is what caused the reply Praz gave you. And now you state you were not talking about this:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> This subject is more geared to the people who might be new to the OC scene. They might see the 5-Way optimization as their "in" into overclocking only to experience this problem. Again, if anyone can try and duplicate, it would make me shut up
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol
> 
> -BIOS to default
> 
> -Run 5 way optimization in Windows choosing 47 as a target.
> 
> -*Have HW momitoring software running* and see if vcore hits around 1.5
> 
> -Pictures
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> -TJ


Using applications to "verify correct readings" does not prove anything, because they could all be wrong. This is why a DMM is needed. Most electricians I know own a DMM.

The PCU will request the Vcore Intel has programmed for the ratio. If you find your CPU is stable in your applications at lower voltage you are free to lower it. As far as check and balances go, the CPU is not infinitely stable with more voltage - this itself prevents the Vcore from being lethal when using Auto Tuning (the stress app will fail).


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> The struggles continue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 refuses to install. Windows 10 refuses to install or boot. Windows 7 refuses to install. Always force-reboots when copying about 3-7% of the files. I have tried several different drives so I know it's not a drive issues. (Currently using a 7200rpm drive plugged into the OS labelled sata port instead of SSD to isolate drive as a cause).
> 
> I have installed 'ALL' versions of bios available for the Z170 Deluxe including 1302. Currently on 1101 as recommended by ASUS tech support. All settings are absolutely stock. I need to know how best to stress test the i7 6700k cpu memory controller. Based on these issues I still have deep concerns about the MB and would appreciate further guidance.


See this post;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/1250#post_24451916


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Where does any previous post to this one clearly tell the person to close one app and then open another? This is different from your instructions here which tell the person to have the app running - this is what caused the reply Praz gave you. And now you state you were not talking about this:
> Using applications to "verify correct readings" does not prove anything, because they could all be wrong. This is why a DMM is needed. Most electricians I know own a DMM.
> 
> The PCU will request the Vcore Intel has programmed for the ratio. If you find your CPU is stable in your applications at lower voltage you are free to lower it. As far as check and balances go, the CPU is not infinitely stable with more voltage - this itself prevents the Vcore from being lethal when using Auto Tuning (the stress app will fail).


Here's one
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> I appreciate you trying to clarify further but youre still missing my goal. Man im talking about using one monitor or the other. You left that part out in your quote. Take a reading from AI Suite and CLOSE the program. Open up a 3rd party and take a reading and then close the program. Compare vcore's. Youre still saying that running one or the other and not at the same time will still cause these issues? That's what you guys keep telling me. Like Praz said.
> 
> "Why would a person use a third party tool that measures voltage from the same source - what would this prove?"
> 
> *I've asked this question multiple times. To verify that brand new software/bios/mb isnt putting out incorrect values.* And yes a DMM would be an ideal choice however I dont have one atm. So what should one use without a dmm to make sure the voltage, is in the ballpark with each other?
> 
> I know offset isnt a constant voltage! I'm talking at load, playing a demanding game for a few hours, do some video editing. The simple fact is, is that again when only the core ratio is changed, the offset of the offset mode will go easily take it into the 1.5's and stay there if that value is set to auto.
> 
> Now again what im trying to ask/convey is why if I set my vcore to:
> 
> cpu ratio / sync all cores / 44
> 
> offset: +
> offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
> cpu core voltage offset: auto
> 
> The vcore stays around 1.485 steady with a 1.52 max Again while playing a demanding game
> 
> or
> 
> offset: -
> offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
> cpu core voltage offset .025
> 
> The vcore stays steady at 1.385 max of 1.41
> 
> If i say use the same ratio settings with:
> 
> adaptive
> offset:+
> offset turbo mode voltage 1.37v
> cpu core voltage offset .025
> 
> The vcore hits 1.39 steady max 1.41
> 
> Again it seems to me like when the offset is + and the cpu core voltage offset is auto, it doesnt seem something is telling the offset that there's no need to go to 1.5 or higher if 1.39 is stable. Or if something is, than its not doing its job correctly. Basically its whatever the CPU wants voltage wise to do its job, it gets in this mode? I know you talked about how there should be checks and balances, but I do not see them in this offset mode.


Here's another

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Wow seriously man?
> 
> Never heard that you cant use another software for verification....for less than 30 seconds!! Done it a bunch of times. Technicians also do this to verify results. You see a crazy number on a brand new mb and bios and cpu and you just want to stick with AI Suite ALWAYS shows correct info? As an electrician, this is almost absurd. And why do you keep saying to change to voltage? Leave the voltages on auto or whatever the optimization deems. I'm trying to describe to you what a brand new consumer is gonna do. He's gonna open up 5-Way cause its shiny, see that oh cool Asus will do everything for me if I just change the core ratio to what id like. Thinking everything would be somewhat safe coming from 1st party software and then boom constant code 55's than 99's and wont boot on a breadbox due to a fried cpu. From selecting ONE option. If you cant see that that is a BIG issue to the people youre marketing to, thats a problem.
> 
> Again everything is fine when setting stuff manually.
> 
> Step one write down vcore from aisuite and close program
> 
> Step two open 3rd party and write down vcore and close program.
> 
> Step three compare
> 
> The fact that you guys think thats gonna cause polling errors so bad that the results are ineffective is making me reconsider your company.
> 
> No worries, I'll move on while your boards continue to fry cpu's. I'm taking hours out of my day to point out a problem with your software that causes component damage and you want to tell me to move on? Why would your software use an almost constant voltage in the 1.5's when 1.35 is stable? I'll move this on to other places like newegg and amazon. Make sure people get a different board for the holidays. Awareness is key.
> 
> Im guessing this will be deleted because of the discrepancies im pointing out and me forcing the issue due to no evidence, even though its still a valid request. But I have captured all the info I needed.
> 
> TJ out


This one hits the point as well
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Umm I said to use the HW software to verify what the AI suite is showing
> Lol you left out the most important part. The hw software is to verify what AI Suite vcore is showing to make sure AI is correct then close the 3rd party.. Why would you run multiple monitoring software's during configuring anyway? Also, I never said to use it during 5-Way...
> 
> Nice attitude when I'm trying to be nothing but helpful....


Well just got back from soft bricking (constant 55 till memok initiated) my pc to try to prove to you guys with pics. All default, no xmp. Just did what I have been saying all along. Set the target multiplier at x47 and she never posted.

Raja come on man thats low. You want to question my cred with the electrician statement? Fine ill bite. How many electricians do you know that flew on the E-3 awacs for 6 years operating a multi million dollar radar system that puts out enough power out the dome to power a city block for a day? That's the kind of electrician I am. So no unfortunately, they dont let us keep our government issued spectrometer's and ohmmeters and dmm's when we get out. Jesus. Again I asked for people to stop saying to change the voltage, at least to you a few times. Yet you literally did it in your last post!!!!

This forum feels like the twilight zone.

All i want to know is why I'm hitting 1.5+ on your automation with leaving everything that it did ON ITS OWN. Again this means to leave as is without user input to voltage!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Why is 1.5+ (be it caused from the CPU side or not) being constantly applied without a fail safe from your side. That implies that 1.5+ is safe, no matter what the vcore or cvid or pcu or president of the united states does or says, thats what you guys keep implying or thats the message im getting. Why doesn't your automation adjust this or see it as a problem?

"Using applications to "verify correct readings" does not prove anything, because they could all be wrong. This is why a DMM is needed. Most electricians I know own a DMM."

Lol very untrue. What is the first step of troubleshooting? Taking the easiest route. Electronic Principles 101. If you were troubleshooting a TV from not turning on, would you open the TV up and use an ohmmeter to see if current was being supplied? Or would you just try a new cord. Why does it seem insanely taboo to you to use a 3rd party to see if your software readings are incorrect? What is the harm in that? None. Again not at the same time!!!! If its hardware based incorrect readouts than that's one thing and obvi this method is useless for that but to verify crazy high voltages when it doesnt feel right with other software you know is at least reliable, you guys wouldn't try first? That seems very appropriate in my book rather than bust out ext equipment that I dont have.


----------



## Vlada011

Guys did you saw ASUS Z170 WS... What a motherboard..... MONSTER.
With sign WORKSTATION. Best big Z170 board... My favorite is Gene but for bigger she...



Two graphic cards, dedicate sound card, 2x Intel 750 SSD, Samsung 950 Pro in same time.

I can't wait to see X190 chipset WS, mATX WS, Rampage 6 Extreme and Rampage 6 Gene.
From that four boards I expect lot.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> If you were troubleshooting a TV from not turning on, would you open the TV up and use an ohmmeter to see if current was being supplied?


Hello

Myself? No I wouldn't. An ohmmeter is not the proper tool for checking current and would most likely destroy the meter. As well as the first step being checking voltages not current. It is really time to move on. If you find the auto tuning algorithms unsuitable just don't use them. Simple enough.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Myself? No I wouldn't. An ohmmeter is not the proper tool for checking current and would most likely destroy the meter. As well as the first step being checking voltages not current. It is really time to move on. If you find the auto tuning algorithms unsuitable just don't use them. Simple enough.


Yay my post was read! No crap you dont use those for that. That is seriously all you addressed out of everything? Troll much?

Edit: you seem to miss the point again and again. why dont you go back and read, not browse, but read. I happen to find the auto tuning algorithms very much in need of serious attention as proven by my findings. I will not use them, at all, cause it fried my brand new mb and cpu. And defintaley not after the support ive seen here. Even Raja, THE ASUS rep says the same thing as you.

Stop knit picking at every little half word and focus on the questions Ive been asking for the past few posts with next to no help on why guys think 1.5+ is cool for someone (NOT ME!!) who adjusts a ratio, not knowing whats coming. Cool keep them in the dark.

I think an option to cap total vcore at the user's request needs to happen. TOTAL. You guys say thats not possible because of intel? It's I guess a way of passing the buck.


----------



## Jpmboy

It's like I'm reading thru NewEgg reviews... all those "Expert Knowledge" ones.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Yay my post was read! No crap you dont use those for that. That is seriously all you addressed out of everything? Troll much?
> 
> Edit: you seem to miss the point again and again. why dont you go back and read, not browse, but read. I happen to find the auto tuning algorithms very much in need of serious attention as proven by my findings. I will not use them, at all, cause it fried my brand new mb and cpu. And defintaley not after the support ive seen here. Even Raja, THE ASUS rep says the same thing as you.
> 
> Stop knit picking at every little half word and focus on the questions Ive been asking for the past few posts with next to no help on why guys think 1.5+ is cool for someone (NOT ME!!) who adjusts a ratio, not knowing whats coming. Cool keep them in the dark.
> 
> I think an option to cap total vcore at the user's request needs to happen. TOTAL. You guys say thats not possible because of intel? It's I guess a way of passing the buck.


Read thru the settings in the txt file below. 5mV offset and 1480mV turbo - LLC 4. Idle at 0.768V, load at 1.456V (p95). Auto, Tune, and Volt are all 4 letter words! this is OCN, take control of the voltages and OC the rig your self. Like rolling your own.









47c47m3466adaptive_setting.txt 29k .txt file


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's like I'm reading thru NewEgg reviews... all those "Expert Knowledge" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read thru the settings in the txt file below. 5mV offset and 1480mV turbo - LLC 4. Idle at 0.768V, load at 1.456V (p95). Auto, Tune, and Volt are all 4 letter words! this is OCN, take control of the voltages and OC the rig your self. Like rolling your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47c47m3466adaptive_setting.txt 29k .txt file


That's it. I quit. Nice job everyone of
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's like I'm reading thru NewEgg reviews... all those "Expert Knowledge" ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read thru the settings in the txt file below. 5mV offset and 1480mV turbo - LLC 4. Idle at 0.768V, load at 1.456V (p95). Auto, Tune, and Volt are all 4 letter words! this is OCN, take control of the voltages and OC the rig your self. Like rolling your own.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 47c47m3466adaptive_setting.txt 29k .txt file


dear lord I quit. Yet again another person doing explicitly what I asked not. Expert reviews huh? Troll again.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> That's it. I quit. Nice job everyone of
> dear lord I quit. Yet again another person doing explicitly what I asked not. Expert reviews huh? Troll again.


You need to learn to quote.


----------



## Neftex

Am I the only one who kinda agrees with him? Software needs to take care of things for stupid or inexperienced users and lets be honest AI Suite is what these people will use for overclocking.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Am I the only one who kinda agrees with him? Software needs to take care of things for stupid or inexperienced users and lets be honest AI Suite is what these people will use for overclocking.


Offset mode has always been variable - each CPU's VID stack can be different, so there is no way to tie down a universal voltage. On top of that, the voltage caps by stability at the max voltage Intel allow for the platform. Mountain molehill scenario personified.

Like others here I am done with this topic, and this will be my last reply regarding the matter.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Offset mode has always been variable - each CPU's VID stack can be different, so there is no way to tie down a universal voltage. On top of that, the voltage caps by stability at the max voltage Intel allow for the platform. Mountain molehill scenario personified.
> 
> Like others here I am done with this topic, and this will be my last reply regarding the matter.


Yeah looks like automation on this platform is very inefficient and can't be regulated properly. I'll go back to my happy adaptive and drop my crusade of trying to save the unknowing.

Thanks netefx I appreciate you stepping up and adding a concerned consumer voice to the pile and thanks for not telling me to change to voltage







lol


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Yeah looks like automation on this platform is very inefficient and can't be regulated properly. I'll go back to my happy adaptive and drop my crusade of *trying to save the unknowing*.
> 
> Thanks netefx I appreciate you stepping up and adding a concerned consumer voice to the pile and thanks for not telling me to change to voltage
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lol


Reeeally? You're trying to save us?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Am I the only one who kinda agrees with him? Software needs to take care of things for stupid or inexperienced users and lets be honest AI Suite is what these people will use for overclocking.


Possibly. But I suspect you're jking.







The issue is not whether Ai Suite can OC a rig for a novice or not - it can. Or whether using one of the built-in presets can get you going and provide a good starting point to tune and learn from; It seems to be whether one actually understands what the OS-based voltage senor tool tells you. Had a guy on another thread freaking out that cpuZ, HWM, HWI, AID64 all were jumping between 1.400 and 1.416V "bios is unstable" and could not grasp that 16mV bin from the sensor, no matter how many folks tried. Had to have single mV resolution. I find it unfortunate when folks go off discouraged or pissed simply because they refuse to "adapt" their mindset to the facts/data.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Really? You're trying to save us?


If you're unknowing that this unregulation is going on than yes you would be someone im trying to help. Asus is targeting certain types of consumers with the 5 way and its not people used to clocking cause those people tune manually, its the entry level guys. Hence why I'm trying to bring up the subject.

But based on your comments, I can tell you're an elitist so unfortunately no I'm not trying to help people like you.


----------



## Jiryama

I thought that the AI suite had direct access to the firmware, so if you change it in the Software it is essentially changing it in the firmware/bios. Different place same results, how would that be targeting one audience over the other? you can still do manual adjustments by going into the expert mode in the Software.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> If you're unknowing that this unregulation is going on than yes you would be someone im trying to help. Asus is targeting certain types of consumers with the 5 way and its not people used to clocking cause those people tune manually, its the entry level guys. Hence why I'm trying to bring up the subject.
> 
> But based on your comments, *I can tell you're an elitist* so unfortunately no I'm not trying to help people like you.


Not sure why you resort to name calling. Anyway, have "fun" winging it with your kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

He seems to be under the impression that he is onto some kind of consumer neglect when in actual fact this kind of inaccuracy is universal. Best to ignore at this stage so that people with real issues can come forward.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Not sure why you resort to name calling. Anyway, have "fun" winging it with your kit.


System is perfectly stable at 1.37/.0200 Ive said that a few times and im happy with it so why would you say to wing it? How about you try to duplicate my results? In fact no one has. Why not?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> He seems to be under the impression that he is onto some kind of consumer neglect when in actual fact this kind of inaccuracy is universal. Best to ignore at this stage so that people with real issues can come forward.


Yes im sure EVERYONE knows of this inaccuracy.... give me a break. So again this is a real issue to NEW ENTRIES to overclocking. I'm happy that you all think this is a joke. There is nothing in any instructional manual that says this (havent looked at all so I could be wrong). "Using at your own risk" is a bit of a buck passer. Hopefully someone with some common sense can read all that was said. See the big picture of what im saying. You can see how happy and receptive i was until the "oh every electrician I know owns a dmm" or telling me to cross a road. Why the need for that Raja coming unprovoked? I kept asking questions, but was not getting CORRECT answers.

Initial post asking why *WITHOUT USER INPUT TO VOLTAGE CONTROL*, automation of the vcore is way higher than it needs to be after 5-Way from *ONLY* selecting the cpu core ratio.

Raja responds "*If you set Adaptive properly*, the final voltage will be capped at the voltage level you defined on UEFI builds 1203/1302. The only time this is not so, is when the user has applied an offset with Adaptive ( in cases where the user does not know how to set Adaptive properly).

Right off the bat.... mind boggling. And more of those followed even when i kept saying *WITHOUT USER INPUT TO VOLTAGE CONTROL* Why you ask? To simulate the entry level guys picking only the ratio. Which I have said multiple times as well yet i still kept getting if you dont like the voltage than change it. Again its like I'm talking to myself. THATS NOT THE POINT and I cant stress that enough!!!! If you guys want to declare that new people must know the NEED to manually tune the vcore so it doesnt hit 1.5+ constantly while theyre playing fallout 4 on ultra, than make that blatantly obvious to people as its probably unknown to mostly others than people in the forums. AGAIN TO THE NEW PEOPLE! I KNOW THE DIFFERENCE!!!! Otherwise their vcore is gonna be running constantly gaming at 45x @1.5 when its actually stable at 1.38.

Now this is what im saying by marketing to the new crowd. Straight from asus website:

"*One click overclock and cooling, done!*
Get performance, *efficiency*, digital power, fan control and even networking and audio tuning tailored for you

5-Way Optimization at your disposal *it takes just one click to tune complex settings* - for instant, highly-controllable performance boosts! *Our exclusive technology dynamically optimizes essential aspects of your system based on real-time use*, so you get superb CPU performance, *everyday energy savings*, ultra-stable digital power, cool and quiet fans and even networking and audio settings that are tailored for the apps that you are using. In short, 5-Way Optimization ensures that your PC is perfect for gaming, entertainment, productivity or just about anything else!"

Now who do you think this is marketed to??? You guys cant see that?

EDIT: If offset is your only route due to intel microcode in 5-Way, I think a note or disclaimer saying that due to this route, we cannot control vcore voltage due to limitation. Extreme caution advised when using cpu intensive applications. (I would probably leave out that it shoots up that high just opening Steam)

This is my last exhausted effort on this fourm. I'm really trying to mean well and do well yet mostly what Ive gotten have been answers to questions I didnt ask or hey just change to voltage!

Please please I hope this reaches someone that can see this being an issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> System is perfectly stable at 1.37/.0200 Ive said that a few times and im happy with it so why would you say to wing it? *How about you try to duplicate my results*? In fact no one has. Why not?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Yes im sure EVERYONE knows of this inaccuracy.... give me a break. So again this is a real issue to NEW ENTRIES to overclocking. I'm happy that you all think this is a joke. There is nothing in any instructional manual that says this (havent looked at all so I could be wrong). "Using at your own risk" is a bit of a buck passer. Hopefully someone with some common sense can read all that was said. See the big picture of what im saying. You can see how happy and receptive i was until the "oh every electrician I know owns a dmm" or telling me to cross a road. Why the need for that Raja coming unprovoked? I kept asking questions, but was not getting CORRECT answers.
> 
> Initial post asking why *WITHOUT USER INPUT TO VOLTAGE CONTROL*, automation of the vcore is way higher than it needs to be after 5-Way from *ONLY* selecting the cpu core ratio.
> 
> Raja responds "*If you set Adaptive properly*, the final voltage will be capped at the voltage level you defined on UEFI builds 1203/1302. The only time this is not so, is when the user has applied an offset with Adaptive ( in cases where the user does not know how to set Adaptive properly).
> 
> Right off the bat.... mind boggling. And more of those followed even when i kept saying *WITHOUT USER INPUT TO VOLTAGE CONTROL* Why you ask? To simulate the entry level guys picking only the ratio. Which I have said multiple times as well yet i still kept getting if you dont like the voltage than change it. Again its like I'm talking to myself. THATS NOT THE POINT and I cant stress that enough!!!! If you guys want to declare that new people must know the NEED to manually tune the vcore so it doesnt hit 1.5+ constantly while theyre playing fallout 4 on ultra, than make that blatantly obvious to people as its probably unknown to mostly others than people in the forums. AGAIN TO THE NEW PEOPLE! I KNOW THE DIFFERENCE!!!! Otherwise their vcore is gonna be running constantly gaming at 45x @1.5 when its actually stable at 1.38.
> 
> Now this is what im saying by marketing to the new crowd. Straight from asus website:
> 
> "*One click overclock and cooling, done!*
> Get performance, *efficiency*, digital power, fan control and even networking and audio tuning tailored for you
> 
> 5-Way Optimization at your disposal *it takes just one click to tune complex settings* - for instant, highly-controllable performance boosts! *Our exclusive technology dynamically optimizes essential aspects of your system based on real-time use*, so you get superb CPU performance, *everyday energy savings*, ultra-stable digital power, cool and quiet fans and even networking and audio settings that are tailored for the apps that you are using. In short, 5-Way Optimization ensures that your PC is perfect for gaming, entertainment, productivity or just about anything else!"
> 
> Now who do you think this is marketed to??? You guys cant see that?
> 
> EDIT: If offset is your only route due to intel microcode in 5-Way, I think a note or disclaimer saying that due to this route, we cannot control vcore voltage due to limitation. Extreme caution advised when using cpu intensive applications. (I would probably leave out that it shoots up that high just opening Steam)
> 
> This is my last exhausted effort on this fourm. I'm really trying to mean well and do well yet mostly what Ive gotten have been answers to questions I didnt ask or hey just change to voltage!
> 
> Please please I hope this reaches someone that can see this being an issue.


That may not work to your advantage if no one can - right? But it's very difficult to understand EXACTLY what you did and what the results were.


----------



## BrokenPC

Can someone tell me about this ASUS Premium vs Deluxe? I could use that U.2 port but is there anything else useful besides the obvious? Trying to figure out what people are so excited about. It can't be the tossed in NFC or Wireless charger. It looks like a Deluxe V2.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That may not work to your advantage if no one can - right? But it's very difficult to understand EXACTLY what you did and what the results were.


If I've read it all right, I think it's all fairly simple and easy to duplicate.

The problem he has and why I won't is because I'd have to install AI SUITE which I refuse for a good reason.

If however someone wants to, then if I read it right then it's a simple case of defining a higher multi like x46 and leaving everything else as-is (via AI SUITE auto OC). When you're in Windows under load now AI SUITE has your system humming @ 1.5v+. That's how I've read the issue.

add: HERO has a new BIOS and a new microcode is floating around.


----------



## Jpmboy

On to more fun stuff... got this 3200c16 to 3600c18. c17 was bootable and reasonably stable - but not HCIMT stable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Can someone tell me about this ASUS Premium vs Deluxe? I could use that U.2 port but is there anything else useful besides the obvious? Trying to figure out what people are so excited about. It can't be the tossed in NFC or Wireless charger. It looks like a Deluxe V2.


I don't think the specs are listed on the site as of yet as it's waiting certification from Intel. It also has thunderbolt - if you need this. Frankly I've only ever come across one external TB device in the wild, and it didn't belong to me - I realised the Deluxe didn't have TB when trying to use it and continue to sleep at night. I don't envisage it being around long enough to worry about.

Edit, actually most information can be found here now.

http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/ https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PREMIUM/

And info has been added to compare, if you click this link after ticking add to compare on the relevant boards you can compare specs.

http://www.asus.com/uk/Compare/

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On to more fun stuff... got this 3200c16 to 3600c18. c17 was bootable and reasonably stable - but not HCIMT stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


3866 or go home







(kidding)


----------



## amorphousbob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *amorphousbob*
> 
> The struggles continue
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Windows 8.1 refuses to install. Windows 10 refuses to install or boot. Windows 7 refuses to install. Always force-reboots when copying about 3-7% of the files. I have tried several different drives so I know it's not a drive issues. (Currently using a 7200rpm drive plugged into the OS labelled sata port instead of SSD to isolate drive as a cause).
> 
> I have installed 'ALL' versions of bios available for the Z170 Deluxe including 1302. Currently on 1101 as recommended by ASUS tech support. All settings are absolutely stock. I need to know how best to stress test the i7 6700k cpu memory controller. Based on these issues I still have deep concerns about the MB and would appreciate further guidance.


SOLVED! Thank you Raja for suggesting the CPU, I would not have considered the symptoms matching CPU, but that's turned out to be the culprit. Thanks again for your time and assistance. Running smooth and after a few days of this, I just might overclock.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If I've read it all right, I think it's all fairly simple and easy to duplicate.
> 
> The problem he has and why I won't is because I'd have to install AI SUITE which I refuse for a good reason.
> 
> If however someone wants to, then if I read it right then it's a simple case of defining a higher multi like x46 and leaving everything else as-is (via AI SUITE auto OC). When you're in Windows under load now AI SUITE has your system humming @ 1.5v+. That's how I've read the issue.
> 
> add: HERO has a new BIOS and a new microcode is floating around.


We must speak different languages than the others cause you hit it freaking spot on!!! That's all I'm asking people to do!

Jpm, keep trollin bud


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If I've read it all right, I think it's all fairly simple and easy to duplicate.
> 
> The problem he has and why I won't is because I'd have to install AI SUITE which I refuse for a good reason.
> 
> If however someone wants to, then if I read it right then it's a simple case of defining a higher multi like x46 and leaving everything else as-is (via AI SUITE auto OC). When you're in Windows under load now AI SUITE has your system humming @ 1.5v+. That's how I've read the issue.
> 
> add: HERO has a new BIOS and a new microcode is floating around.


lol - I've not installed it on any rigs... or an other OEM packages like that from Asrock, INtel or giga.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't think the specs are listed on the site as of yet as it's waiting certification from Intel. It also has thunderbolt - if you need this. Frankly I've only ever come across one external TB device in the wild, and it didn't belong to me - I realised the Deluxe didn't have TB when trying to use it and continue to sleep at night. I don't envisage it being around long enough to worry about.
> 
> Edit, actually most information can be found here now.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/ https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170-PREMIUM/
> 
> And info has been added to compare, if you click this link after ticking add to compare on the relevant boards you can compare specs.
> 
> http://www.asus.com/uk/Compare/
> *3866 or go home*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (kidding)


I'm trying... cas is gonna be stupid high even at 1.5V (self-imposed limit)


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> just upgraded my Z170-A to 1203, VGA led keeps staying red and mobo only posts after 10 minutes or just doesn't post at all. After a few tries the mobo doesn't even turn on... the green power led is on, but it just doesn't power on. tried clearing cmos already multiple times.... RMA?


I had this exact same issue. (I guess I still have it.) Have not quite figured out what is the reason for it. I thought I had things stable, 6700K at 4.5ghz, 1.3 manual voltage. I don't think I changed any other settings, although maybe I should have. My RAM is 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 at 1.35v.

Everything ran fine, no crashes, but then a lot of the time when I would restart or shutdown, the system wouldn't post. I'd get the red VGA light and the only way to get around it was to take out my GPU (GTX 970), temporarily connect to the onboard video, boot, and then shut down and reconnect the video card. Then the system would boot, sometimes with the overclock still intact, sometimes with the default BIOS settings having been reset. I do not believe it is a video card issue, as the same thing happens with an old GTX 460.

So for right now, I am back on stock settings. The frustration of isolating the issue has taken some of the fun out of my new build, but I guess half the fun is that feeling you get when everything FINALLY just works.

Trying to figure out what way to approach it. OC the processor back to 4.5 and leave memory at stock? Leave the process at stock and see if the memory will run at what it's rated for?

Any thoughts and suggestions are very appreciated.


----------



## vvv850

I recently put together my new system based on the 6700K CPU and the Asus Z170 Sabertooth MB.

Now I am looking to purchase 2 x M.2 SSDs and from reading the manual I cannot come to a conclusion which is the best way to install them. I want to use the Hyper Mini adapter (a PCIe to M.2 adapter) that came with the board to house the first M.2 and the onboard socket to house the second M.2.

In the manual it says that the M.2 socket shares sata ports with Sata Express 1 on one page, on the next it says that the third PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with SATA6G_56 (it doesn't specifically mention that the sata ports are unusable when switching from x2 to x4) and, here comes the weird part, on another page the manual says that the M.2 socket shares bandwidth with the PCIe x16_3 slot.

I believe there is an error in the manual and the correct understanding would be that the M2 socket shares lanes with the sata express ports and the PCIe3 slot is by itself but I want to be sure before investing in new components. In this case, placing one M.2 in in the third PCIe and one in the M.2 slot would be optimal. I would only lose 2 Sata ports from the SATA Express port.

If anyone can share an opinion I would be grateful, and for anyone curios enough, here is the manual with pages ix, x and 1-35 of interest.

Thank you,
Vlad


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> On to more fun stuff... got this 3200c16 to 3600c18. c17 was bootable and reasonably stable - but not HCIMT stable.


Just a screen of 3600 cl17, these are my 2 Trident Z 4000mhz kits, this is what I run daily everything computing, the latest bios seems to have my Extreme board working great now, still cannot install the Intel USB 3.1 drivers for Win 7, but the ports work in Win 10 so at least I know it's not the board. Just for comparison, damned if it doesn't look the same as your looser timings



Is it just me or is this platform fun to play with



Sometime I plan on getting around to change the default timings

Jpmboy, I have a 4x4 16GB kit of 3600mhz Ripjaw V series I would be more than happy to loan you, i don't see myself removing the Trident sticks any time soon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Just a screen of 3600 cl17, these are my 2 Trident Z 4000mhz kits, this is what I run daily everything computing, the latest bios seems to have my Extreme board working great now, still cannot install the Intel USB 3.1 drivers for Win 7, but the ports work in Win 10 so at least I know it's not the board. Just for comparison, damned if it doesn't look the same as your looser timings
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is it just me or is this platform fun to play with


You bet it is! It really can take a beating - in terms of dialing things up - and keeps on ticking! I was able to tighten up the secondaries on 3600 a bit without any more voltage. If you move that to 1T it'll be in the high 50K range! Heck, Trident 4000s? Daaum nice, dial those babies up.








the kit I have 4x4 tridents 3200 were on sale at MC cheap so I grabbed them on a whim. Good samsung sticks








I need to flash this thing... still on 0007.
RV kit - very nice offer! will PM.


----------



## Kezzerxir

Hello,

I tried the new BIOS 1302 today and the XMP profile on my memory no longer worked. I tried manually entering the values as well and that didn't work either. The system would get stuck in a loop of trying to post. I had to turn the power off which upon rebooting I would get a overclock failed message. I flashed back to 1203 and everything is fine. Is anyone else having XMP issues with 1302?

Some other issues I've been encountering:

1. I was having issues with MTP or WPD devices not installing correctly, specifically my phone, which prevented me from interacting with it on my computer. Device manager was reporting a Code 19 for all Portable Devices that tried to installed, which included; thumb drives, external hard drives, and phones. After investigating for weeks I finally figured out it was related to the Asus Suite. After I uninstalled the suite my devices started installing properly. I think it might be related to the Ai charger, I will try installing the Suite but without that component. Raja- Is this a known issue? Anyone else experience this?

2. Sometimes when logging into windows I have one particular PWM fan that is pulsing its RPM when set to direct RPM mode. Such that fan is speeding up and down constantly. This will continue to I at least touch the slider on in the Fan Xpert app, then it will return to its correct rpm and remain there.

System Information:

Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB DDR4 2800 Model F4-2800C16Q-32GRK
Mobo: Asus Z170 Deluxe
CPU: Intel 6700k
Windows 10 Pro


----------



## DokoBG

Damn.. I keep reading in the ASUS ROG forums and in here that memories above 3000mhz are hard to get stable... I got the G.SKill Ripjaws V 3200mhz which are certified for z170, however i am kinda reserved. I will be putting my new system together tomorrow so i hope i am going to be able to run them at 3200mhz. Also there is a new bios 1202 for the Maximus Hero VIII from today. Anybody tried it ?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Damn.. I keep reading in the ASUS ROG forums and in here that memories above 3000mhz are hard to get stable... I got the G.SKill Ripjaws V 3200mhz which are certified for z170, however i am kinda reserved. I will be putting my new system together tomorrow so i hope i am going to be able to run them at 3200mhz. Also there is a new bios 1202 for the Maximus Hero VIII from today. Anybody tried it ?


Not yet. Thanks for the "heads up", I'll grab it now.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm trying... cas is gonna be stupid high even at 1.5V (self-imposed limit)


That TeamGroup 3866 kit I have needs more than 1.5v for CAS 15 3466.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That TeamGroup 3866 kit I have needs more than 1.5v for CAS 15 3466.


3466?


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> I recently put together my new system based on the 6700K CPU and the Asus Z170 Sabertooth MB.
> 
> Now I am looking to purchase 2 x M.2 SSDs and from reading the manual I cannot come to a conclusion which is the best way to install them. I want to use the Hyper Mini adapter (a PCIe to M.2 adapter) that came with the board to house the first M.2 and the onboard socket to house the second M.2.
> 
> In the manual it says that the M.2 socket shares sata ports with Sata Express 1 on one page, on the next it says that the third PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with SATA6G_56 (it doesn't specifically mention that the sata ports are unusable when switching from x2 to x4) and, here comes the weird part, on another page the manual says that the M.2 socket shares bandwidth with the PCIe x16_3 slot.
> 
> I believe there is an error in the manual and the correct understanding would be that the M2 socket shares lanes with the sata express ports and the PCIe3 slot is by itself but I want to be sure before investing in new components. In this case, placing one M.2 in in the third PCIe and one in the M.2 slot would be optimal. I would only lose 2 Sata ports from the SATA Express port.
> 
> If anyone can share an opinion I would be grateful, and for anyone curios enough, here is the manual with pages ix, x and 1-35 of interest.
> 
> Thank you,
> Vlad


Hey man I have a similar setup to you so ill try and give you my experience with installing my Samsung 950 Pro on the z170 deluxe.... Not a fun experience lol. I am not an expert at all and Ive read so much info trying to get it to work that my mind might be melted on the subject so please take it with a grain of salt.

Now to get something out of the way, yes you are correct when it comes to very confusing info in manuals that came with the mb. And you're pretty much correct with what youre saying.

In regards to your setup you "should" be ok using them in RAID with using a https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/HYPER_M2_X4_MINI_CARD/ (which is what I have in pcie_3) and using the onboard m.2.

Be aware that there are some pretty decent connectivity/compatibility issues with both the onboard and pcie atm and its documented across the internet. I know there were issues with 1203 that with only a m.2 ssd attached on board and choosing the "m.2 and stata express mode configuration" would only temporarily start to appear to work, until you save to reset to apply the change and boot, you get a message saying theres no drive (even though the bios sees it) when you reboot you get back only to see that option still showing sata. (i havent seen if 1302 fixes this)

Here is another confusing issue. There is an option for "Hyper Kit" in the UEFI. That option is ONLY for this https://www.asus.com/Motherboard-Accessories/Hyper_Kit/ ( if not mistaken) , not the other accessory due to it needing input of how to configure the sata express interface using mini SAS HD. My opinion, i can see people confusing the two. This previous part may not apply to your board/setup.

Sorry I would try and give you info on why/how which ports are using when certain things are installed but I have only have theories and probably would only hurt the convo. I also second some clarification on that









Now trying to install windows 7 on a nvme is a WHOLE 'nother story. I'll make another reply for that.

Hope this helps man.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Damn.. I keep reading in the ASUS ROG forums and in here that memories above 3000mhz are hard to get stable... I got the G.SKill Ripjaws V 3200mhz which are certified for z170, however i am kinda reserved. I will be putting my new system together tomorrow so i hope i am going to be able to run them at 3200mhz. Also there is a new bios 1202 for the Maximus Hero VIII from today. Anybody tried it ?


I've personally tried 4 different 6700ks with 3200mhz none of them had a issue at all, so I would say it's safe to say you will be fine. What did chanel on every chip was the IO voltage and SA voltage and also you will need more vcore when running higher bandwidth. Enjoy the new toy


----------



## nstrtj

I'll try and piggy back off my last post...

Here are my components of importance:

-z170 Deluxe (with included accesories)

-6700k

-Corsair RM750i

-RAMPAGE V 16gb (4x4)

-Samsung Pro 950 512gb

-Crucial M4 256gb

-Hatchi 1TB 7200rpm

Goal:

1) Discover optimal placement of storage devices and SATA connections

2) Do a fresh install of windows 7 on the 950 Pro (I own a 32gb lexar usb drive and only have a win 7 dvd. Buying win 10 is not the route i want to go even though it may seem to alleviate the problem of not seeing the drive in Win RE)

1) -Looking for physical location for the samsung pro (currently using the Hyper Mini x4 kit in pcie_3)
-Physical SATA connections to which ports
-UEFI options to enable/disable
-Windows config if able/neccessary

*If possible, a quick reasoning on why you chose the ports please. Still cant grasp it...

2) I've tried well over 2 dozen attempts to no avail. Only able to install a clone from the Crucial m4. Tried slipstreaming using intel nvme drivers per some instructions, sammy's unreleased ones per others. Some suggested various win 7 hotfixes or to enable uefi driver first in CSM for the pcie slot or even to disable CSM completely. Also divided on fat32 or not for usb drive installation and whether to boot the usb via UEFI or not. Lots of diff opinions but was hopefully looking for some z170 deluxe specific things i need to be doing that other people are leaving out. Needless to say, I feel like I've done my due diligence. lol. about 25 hours of it since tuesday.

Thanks in advance!

EDIT: I would like to use the drives as such...950 Pro 100gb part for OS the other 360 or so for game installs only...crucial as a backup to the games partion in case it I need more space. All other storage on the hatchit hds (download files, etc etc


----------



## llantant

I flashed to the latest Maximus Hero bios. Re set my 3 OC's, all working fine and all good.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I've personally tried 4 different 6700ks with 3200mhz none of them had a issue at all, so I would say it's safe to say you will be fine. What did chanel on every chip was the IO voltage and SA voltage and also you will need more vcore when running higher bandwidth. Enjoy the new toy


I have not been able to get my G.Skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 stable. I'm using the z170-A with a 6700K at 4.5ghz, manual voltage at 1.35.

The only way I've been able to prevent the system from hanging on post (VGA light stays red, more info in my post above) is to have it running at 3000mhz. I'm not sure there's any practical difference between 3000 and 3200, but hey, that's what I paid for so that's what I'd like to get.

Everything seems to be stable, RealBench does its thing just fine, but as soon as I try to go back to 3200mhz everything goes to hell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3466?


Yeah, CAS 16 is stable at 1.4v


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I have not been able to get my G.Skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 stable. I'm using the z170-A with a 6700K at 4.5ghz, manual voltage at 1.35.
> 
> The only way I've been able to prevent the system from hanging on post (VGA light stays red, more info in my post above) is to have it running at 3000mhz. I'm not sure there's any practical difference between 3000 and 3200, but hey, that's what I paid for so that's what I'd like to get.
> 
> Everything seems to be stable, RealBench does its thing just fine, but as soon as I try to go back to 3200mhz everything goes to hell.


Hello

Tune by adjusting SA and IO voltages and possibly CPU voltage for cache/memory interaction. A 50% memory overclock quite often will not be plug n' play.


----------



## dmasteR

@[email protected]

What's been fixed/new on 1202?


----------



## DokoBG

One more question. How do you guys flash the BIOS? DO i put the files on a USB stick and flash from the bios somewhere ? I bought a brand new USB flash for a boot up W 8.1 pro installation and i also have a NTFS USB flash. Can i use it for the bios update ?

ps: I wanna flash to the brand new bios before i begin installing the windows.

Maximus VIII Hero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I have not been able to get my G.Skill 3200mhz 16-16-16-36 stable. I'm using the z170-A with a 6700K at 4.5ghz, manual voltage at 1.35.


What king of G.SKill memory do you have ? Mine is Ripjaws V 3200mhz and the timing on it are 16-18-18-38. Maybe try and increase the timing to 16-18-18-38 and see if it works. I dont know if it will help you because i haven't even put together my PC yet but its worth a try.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> One more question. How do you guys flash the BIOS? DO i put the files on a USB stick and flash from the bios somewhere ? I bought a brand new USB flash for a boot up W 8.1 pro installation and i also have a NTFS USB flash. Can i use it for the bios update ?
> 
> ps: I wanna flash to the brand new bios before i begin installing the windows.
> 
> Maximus VIII Hero
> What king of G.SKill memory do you have ? Mine is Ripjaws V 3200mhz and the timing on it are 16-18-18-38. Maybe try and increase the timing to 16-18-18-38 and see if it works. I dont know if it will help you because i haven't even put together my PC yet but its worth a try.


8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-8GVK

16-16-16-36 1.35v

I might play around with the timings a bit. Haven't overclocked anything since my i7-860 so I am feeling a bit rusty. Trying to learn as much as I can about things like SA, IO, VCCIO, etc. to see just how much I can squeeze out of this thing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah, CAS 16 is stable at 1.4v


curious... maybe this is a characteristic of the ICs. the 3200 kit I have has the same behavior - just needs higher voltage to run 3466c16. 1.425V with vsa and vccio at 1.212V.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> curious... maybe this is a characteristic of the ICs. the 3200 kit I have has the same behavior - just needs higher voltage to run 3466c16. 1.425V with vsa and vccio at 1.212V.


Admittedly I've not put as-much time into Z170 as I would tend to do with X99 as I'm restricted to the hours I'm on the machine. The Deluxe does 3866 no problem with the adequate amount of VCCSA. I may re-investigate on the latest UEFI


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> 8GB G.Skill Ripjaws V F4-3200C16D-8GVK
> 
> 16-16-16-36 1.35v


Try 16-17-17-36, mine are 16-18-18-36 but run fine at 16-17-17-36 and with 1.4v I can raise them to 3333Mhz (IO/SA @ 1.1v), I can't raise IO/SA beyond that as for some reason the screen freezes in similar way when you OC your GPU too far, probably due to the iGPU.


----------



## BWithButter

Hey guys.

I'm going to build my first PC and am planning on going with a 6700k build. I was looking at the Asus Z170-A and Mazimus VIII Hero motherboards and have some questions regarding these.
When using the fan control of the BIOS (in either of the motherboards), is it possible to set a PWM fan on the CPU header to below 60% speed, perhaps as low as 20%?

Also, have any of you guys experienced any issues with the onboard audio of these motherboards?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## hardcook

I am looking into a new build with an Asus Z170 board (maybe Delux but don't think I need it if only upgrade is the WiFi which I don't use on PC).

I want to Raid 0 two Samsung 850 SSD (maybe 2 x 515BG) for my OS and apps and Raid 0 two Blue or Black WD drives (3-4GB each) for general file storage. Since I want to search in a lot fo those files and use them pretty often, I want those HDD's to be fast so I am also looking to add another 128 Samsung SSD for cache to create a hybrid with the two HDD drives.

I am not really sure what slots all that will go into I'm having some confusing into the actual SATA Express functionality. It sound slike if I use the two SATA express ports fro two SSD's, I will not be able to ever use any NVMe or M.2 drives in the future because those use the same lane as the SATA express, is that correct? Also, even if I don't want to use the NVMe or M.2 drives, I may want to get the USB 3.1 UPD front Panel which seems like it only connects to the SATA express, is that also right and means I will need to move over my SSD's to the slower lane as well as not be able to use the NVMe drives because of the shared SAT express lane?

Is it even worth raiding a regular SSD Samsung 850 Pro on the STA Express vs regular SATA 3 connections? Any speed difference?

Thanks!


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcook*
> 
> I am looking into a new build with an Asus Z170 board (maybe Delux but don't think I need it if only upgrade is the WiFi which I don't use on PC).
> 
> I want to Raid 0 two Samsung 850 SSD (maybe 2 x 515BG) for my OS and apps and Raid 0 two Blue or Black WD drives (3-4GB each) for general file storage. Since I want to search in a lot fo those files and use them pretty often, I want those HDD's to be fast so I am also looking to add another 128 Samsung SSD for cache to create a hybrid with the two HDD drives.
> 
> I am not really sure what slots all that will go into I'm having some confusing into the actual SATA Express functionality. It sound slike if I use the two SATA express ports fro two SSD's, I will not be able to ever use any NVMe or M.2 drives in the future because those use the same lane as the SATA express, is that correct? Also, even if I don't want to use the NVMe or M.2 drives, I may want to get the USB 3.1 UPD front Panel which seems like it only connects to the SATA express, is that also right and means I will need to move over my SSD's to the slower lane as well as not be able to use the NVMe drives because of the shared SAT express lane?
> 
> Is it even worth raiding a regular SSD Samsung 850 Pro on the STA Express vs regular SATA 3 connections? Any speed difference?
> 
> Thanks!


Do yourself a favor and just buy an Intel 750 1.2tb. No need for RAID squat.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm going to build my first PC and am planning on going with a 6700k build. I was looking at the Asus Z170-A and Mazimus VIII Hero motherboards and have some questions regarding these.
> When using the fan control of the BIOS (in either of the motherboards), is it possible to set a PWM fan on the CPU header to below 60% speed, perhaps as low as 20%?
> 
> Also, have any of you guys experienced any issues with the onboard audio of these motherboards?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


My CPU fans run down to 14%. Basically silent after calibration. Perfect. Audio... Well, the front panel audio is noisy. The rear panel audio is quite enjoyable but fatiguing.


----------



## hardcook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Do yourself a favor and just buy an Intel 750 1.2tb. No need for RAID squat.


Does the form factor (2.5 , AIC) matter at all for this board? If I do go with this drive, are the SATA Express ports still useable for regular drives or USB 3.1 UPD front Panel accessory? Or is there still an issue with those two using the same PCI express lane?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hardcook*
> 
> I am looking into a new build with an Asus Z170 board (maybe Delux but don't think I need it if only upgrade is the WiFi which I don't use on PC).
> 
> I want to Raid 0 two Samsung 850 SSD (maybe 2 x 515BG) for my OS and apps and Raid 0 two Blue or Black WD drives (3-4GB each) for general file storage. Since I want to search in a lot fo those files and use them pretty often, I want those HDD's to be fast so I am also looking to add another 128 Samsung SSD for cache to create a hybrid with the two HDD drives.
> 
> I am not really sure what slots all that will go into I'm having some confusing into the actual SATA Express functionality. It sound slike if I use the two SATA express ports fro two SSD's, I will not be able to ever use any NVMe or M.2 drives in the future because those use the same lane as the SATA express, is that correct? Also, even if I don't want to use the NVMe or M.2 drives, I may want to get the USB 3.1 UPD front Panel which seems like it only connects to the SATA express, is that also right and means I will need to move over my SSD's to the slower lane as well as not be able to use the NVMe drives because of the shared SAT express lane?
> 
> Is it even worth raiding a regular SSD Samsung 850 Pro on the STA Express vs regular SATA 3 connections? Any speed difference?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

The 850 Pro is SATA 6Gb/s not SATA Express. Regardless of which Intel SATA ports are used the speed will be the same for a SATA 6Gb/s connected device.


----------



## hardcook

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The 850 Pro is SATA 6Gb/s not SATA Express. Regardless of which Intel SATA ports are used the speed will be the same for a SATA 6Gb/s connected device.


Thanks for explaining this. I think I got confused with thinking that 6Gb's is total bandwidth I can reach on all SATA 6 connections combined rather that each one individually. I guess Raiding regular SSD on the SATA Express has zero advantages.


----------



## DokoBG

I am happy to report that my 6700K @ 4.6 Ghz and Maximus VIII Hero are working perfectly fine with a G.SKill Ripjaws V 3200Mhz Cl16-18-18-38 1T 2x8gb memories. I've updated to the latest 1202 and i only changed the multiplier to 46x and switched the XMP 2.0 memory. I also increased the CPU voltage to 1.36v from the bios. So far it has been rock solid on Intel Burn Test with the latest libraries so im really happy. The CPU wants really high voltage for 4.7ghz so im still working around this to see if something can be done. I am so happy right now !!!


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I flashed to the latest Maximus Hero bios. Re set my 3 OC's, all working fine and all good.


Good to know. I wonder why it's called Beta.


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I'm going to build my first PC and am planning on going with a 6700k build. I was looking at the Asus Z170-A and Mazimus VIII Hero motherboards and have some questions regarding these.
> When using the fan control of the BIOS (in either of the motherboards), is it possible to set a PWM fan on the CPU header to below 60% speed, perhaps as low as 20%?
> 
> Also, have any of you guys experienced any issues with the onboard audio of these motherboards?
> 
> Thanks in advance!


Hi, first make sure you actually have PWM fans (for example Noctua NH-D14 cooler doesnt). Then for the correct fans select PWM instead of DC mode in bios fan control.
Im using Z170 Pro Gaming so Im not sure if you have the same option (I guess asus wouldnt remove such thing), theres option Optimize all fans that finds the lowest RPM for fans.
After that you can set lower than 60%


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, first make sure you actually have PWM fans (for example Noctua NH-D14 cooler doesnt). Then for the correct fans select PWM instead of DC mode in bios fan control.
> Im using Z170 Pro Gaming so Im not sure if you have the same option (I guess asus wouldnt remove such thing), theres option Optimize all fans that finds the lowest RPM for fans.
> After that you can set lower than 60%


In my case, using a Sabertooth Z170, it doesn't matter if you use DC or PWM, you can set the power lower in both cases. You can either do it manually by configuring each fan, typing its percentage manually or you can do it automatically by running the qfan auto tuning.

LE: Just be sure than not only the fan can spin at the lower input voltage they can start too. You can use the auto power down (or what it's called) to test this real time.


----------



## BWithButter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> My CPU fans run down to 14%. Basically silent after calibration. Perfect. Audio... Well, the front panel audio is noisy. The rear panel audio is quite enjoyable but fatiguing.


Nice, thanks for the reply!

You have the Asus Z170 Deluxe, right? I would like to ask a couple of follow-up questions, if that is ok.

Do you set your fans directly via the BIOS? And do you use them in PWM?

Regarding the rear panel audio, what do you mean with fatiguing? Is there some sort of hiss or noise, or is it the general audio quality?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> Hi, first make sure you actually have PWM fans (for example Noctua NH-D14 cooler doesnt). Then for the correct fans select PWM instead of DC mode in bios fan control.
> Im using Z170 Pro Gaming so Im not sure if you have the same option (I guess asus wouldnt remove such thing), theres option Optimize all fans that finds the lowest RPM for fans.
> After that you can set lower than 60%


Oh, that's nice. So are those settings via BIOS, or is it via a bundled software?

I ask all of these questions to make sure that I understand before I buy a motherboard. I apologize if I am causing any inconvenience with this.

Edit:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> In my case, using a Sabertooth Z170, it doesn't matter if you use DC or PWM, you can set the power lower in both cases. You can either do it manually by configuring each fan, typing its percentage manually or you can do it automatically by running the qfan auto tuning.
> 
> LE: Just be sure than not only the fan can spin at the lower input voltage they can start too. You can use the auto power down (or what it's called) to test this real time.


Nice, thanks for the reply. If you don't mind, may I ask if you notice any audio issues with that motherboard?


----------



## [email protected]

No need to set the CPU headers to DC or PWM manually as the primary header auto-detects.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> Edit:
> Nice, thanks for the reply. If you don't mind, may I ask if you notice any audio issues with that motherboard?


I can't say much about the audio. Pretty standard stuff. I was using a Creative XFI Elite Pro for about 5-6 years now so, in my opinion, the integrated audio is a downgrade.

No issues so far though but I have the board for only 3 days.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> I'll try and piggy back off my last post...
> 
> Here are my components of importance:
> 
> -z170 Deluxe (with included accesories)
> 
> -6700k
> 
> -Corsair RM750i
> 
> -RAMPAGE V 16gb (4x4)
> 
> -Samsung Pro 950 512gb
> 
> -Crucial M4 256gb
> 
> -Hatchi 1TB 7200rpm
> 
> Goal:
> 
> 1) Discover optimal placement of storage devices and SATA connections
> 
> 1) -Looking for physical location for the samsung pro (currently using the Hyper Mini x4 kit in pcie_3)
> -Physical SATA connections to which ports
> -UEFI options to enable/disable
> -Windows config if able/neccessary
> 
> *If possible, a quick reasoning on why you chose the ports please. Still cant grasp it...


This is what I'm looking for also. If someone can clarify which lanes are used per ports and how are they shared it would be easy to come to a conclusion. Also the BIOS options descriptions are pretty dubious, for example:

M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration [SATA Express]

[M.2] SATA Mode will be switched to M.2. SATA Express can only support PCIE devices
[SATA Express] SATA Mode will be switched to SATA Express. M.2 can only support PCIE devices


----------



## Neftex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> Oh, that's nice. So are those settings via BIOS, or is it via a bundled software?


These are in bios
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need to set the CPU headers to DC or PWM manually as the primary header auto-detects.


Oh yea, Raja is right, for CPU header its auto detect. If you have PWM fans connected to case fan headers, you should change it to PWM manually.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> One more question. How do you guys flash the BIOS? DO i put the files on a USB stick and flash from the bios somewhere ? I bought a brand new USB flash for a boot up W 8.1 pro installation and i also have a NTFS USB flash. Can i use it for the bios update ?
> 
> ps: I wanna flash to the brand new bios before i begin installing the windows.
> 
> Maximus VIII Hero


Im not sure if this was addressed but yeah flashing the .cap update file off a usb is very easy and user friendly in the UEFI. Just pop her in and press F7 for advanced menu and choose the EZ update option under the tools tab. Haven't tried the DOS route cause havent seen the need to.

Actually, I've had success flashing from 3 sources (Internet, USB, internal HDD).

Hope this helps if you haven't gotten it figured out yet.

nstr_tj


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Im not sure if this was addressed but yeah flashing the .cap update file off a usb is very easy and user friendly in the UEFI. Just pop her in and press F7 for advanced menu and choose the EZ update option under the tools tab. Haven't tried the DOS route cause havent seen the need to.
> 
> Actually, I've had success flashing from 3 sources (Internet, USB, internal HDD).
> 
> Hope this helps if you haven't gotten it figured out yet.
> 
> nstr_tj


Hello

There is a reason why the included user manual states use a FAT 32 formatted USB stick when flashing the firmware with EZ Flash from within the UEFI. Any other method, including flashing with the UEFI file residing on a hard drive, may produce unpredictable results including a non-responsive board.


----------



## BWithButter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No need to set the CPU headers to DC or PWM manually as the primary header auto-detects.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> I can't say much about the audio. Pretty standard stuff. I was using a Creative XFI Elite Pro for about 5-6 years now so, in my opinion, the integrated audio is a downgrade.
> 
> No issues so far though but I have the board for only 3 days.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Neftex*
> 
> These are in bios
> Oh yea, Raja is right, for CPU header its auto detect. If you have PWM fans connected to case fan headers, you should change it to PWM manually.


Thanks for the help, guys. I really appreciate it. As for the audio, I have only used integrated sound in my whole life, so it'd probably be fine for me.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is a reason why the included user manual states use a FAT 32 formatted USB stick when flashing the firmware with EZ Flash from within the UEFI. Any other method, including flashing with the UEFI file residing on a hard drive, may produce unpredictable results including a non-responsive board.


Yup correct I'm sorry I didn't clarify about the FAT32. Thanks for the catch Praz. I didnt see anything in there about "Any other method, including flashing with the UEFI file residing on a hard drive, may produce unpredictable results including a non-responsive board." though unless its a message that pops up during the process. Can you explain why any other method would do that please?

I did see however in 3.11 "If there is no problem using the current version of BIOS, *DO NOT* manually update the BIOS." Thats extremely restricting! lol jk


----------



## lysyn

Is the Samsung 950 Pro will work with Asus Z170 Deluxe?
This disc is connected through M.2 socket 3 on the motherboard?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Yup correct I'm sorry I didn't clarify about the FAT32. Thanks for the catch Praz. I didnt see anything in there about "Any other method, including flashing with the UEFI file residing on a hard drive, may produce unpredictable results including a non-responsive board." though unless its a message that pops up during the process. Can you explain why any other method would do that please?
> 
> I did see however in 3.11 "If there is no problem using the current version of BIOS, *DO NOT* manually update the BIOS." Thats extremely restricting! lol jk


Hello

For EZ Flash the manual will include something similar to the following.. If read as written anything other than a FAT formatted UEB stick is excluded from use.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> Nice, thanks for the reply!
> 
> You have the Asus Z170 Deluxe, right? I would like to ask a couple of follow-up questions, if that is ok.
> 
> Do you set your fans directly via the BIOS? And do you use them in PWM?
> 
> Regarding the rear panel audio, what do you mean with fatiguing? Is there some sort of hiss or noise, or is it the general audio quality?
> Oh, that's nice. So are those settings via BIOS, or is it via a bundled software?
> 
> I ask all of these questions to make sure that I understand before I buy a motherboard. I apologize if I am causing any inconvenience with this.
> 
> Edit:
> Nice, thanks for the reply. If you don't mind, may I ask if you notice any audio issues with that motherboard?


Yep, Deluxe, The CPU fans and chassis fans are all set in the BIOS it works very well. All my fans are PWM. As for the audio, it is not terrible like an iPhone or something. I am only speaking of the 3.5 analog stereo out. By fatiguing, I mean it's boring. The music is missing. It's difficult to explain. If I feed my main stereo with it and A/B it with my now 20 year old CAL audio ICON MKII its like going from decent to meh. Hard to explain. The CAL is not a great CD player. I have tried a couple in the sub 2000.00 range that are superior just haven't bothered. Onboard audio is strange. My Lenovo Yoga has better sound but it's a little sparkly. I am quite happy with the audio in general. I just use it for games and you tube videos. I wasn't expecting to use it for anything fancy.


----------



## BWithButter

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Yep, Deluxe, The CPU fans and chassis fans are all set in the BIOS it works very well. All my fans are PWM. As for the audio, it is not terrible like an iPhone or something. I am only speaking of the 3.5 analog stereo out. By fatiguing, I mean it's boring. The music is missing. It's difficult to explain. If I feed my main stereo with it and A/B it with my now 20 year old CAL audio ICON MKII its like going from decent to meh. Hard to explain. The CAL is not a great CD player. I have tried a couple in the sub 2000.00 range that are superior just haven't bothered. Onboard audio is strange. My Lenovo Yoga has better sound but it's a little sparkly. I am quite happy with the audio in general. I just use it for games and you tube videos. I wasn't expecting to use it for anything fancy.


Thank you for the very detailed explanation. I really appreciate it.


----------



## vsseracer

Any reason to get a Hero board over a Z170A? 70.00 more.


----------



## PEZ27

If I had known how terrible the drivers for the ASUS Xonar sound cards were on Windows 10, I probably would have ditched my PCI card altogether and gotten something other than the Z170-A.

Might be time to finally make the leap to a fully external DAC and amp. I'll feel dumb for having a board with a PCI slot on it though. It's always something...


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> If I had known how terrible the drivers for the ASUS Xonar sound cards were on Windows 10, I probably would have ditched my PCI card altogether and gotten something other than the Z170-A.
> 
> Might be time to finally make the leap to a fully external DAC and amp. I'll feel dumb for having a board with a PCI slot on it though. It's always something...


Have you tried using the Unified drivers for your ASUS Xonar?


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Have you tried using the Unified drivers for your ASUS Xonar?


Yeah, I had actually been using those for quite some time and they served me well up until now. Also tried the official ASUS windows 10 driver, same issue.

Whenever there is high disk activity, or even when I open up Chrome, if I'm listening to something there's a massive burst of choppiness and stutter. I went through all the latency adjustments, tried the low latency install, set itunes and the xonar contral panel to realtime priority, disabled onboard audio and uninstalled the realtek drivers, but nothing fixes it.

It would be manageable if it was exclusive to excessive disk activity or opening Chrome, but there are other bursts here and there that seem to happen at random during totally normal and casual activity.

Is there anything to possibly change in UEFI regarding the PCI slot? I don't think I should have to do that, but I suppose I'm willing to at this point.


----------



## Deders

Any update on the Z170 Deluxe M.2 issue with the bios switching it back to Sata Express?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Yeah, I had actually been using those for quite some time and they served me well up until now. Also tried the official ASUS windows 10 driver, same issue.
> 
> Whenever there is high disk activity, or even when I open up Chrome, if I'm listening to something there's a massive burst of choppiness and stutter. I went through all the latency adjustments, tried the low latency install, set itunes and the xonar contral panel to realtime priority, disabled onboard audio and uninstalled the realtek drivers, but nothing fixes it.
> 
> It would be manageable if it was exclusive to excessive disk activity or opening Chrome, but there are other bursts here and there that seem to happen at random during totally normal and casual activity.
> Is there anything to possibly change in UEFI regarding the PCI slot? I don't think I should have to do that, but I suppose I'm willing to at this point.


that really sounds like a DPC issue. what other peripherals are connected that culd be causing DPCs or interrupts?


----------



## BWithButter

I have a noobish question that I would like to ask. I want to start off by apologizing if this is the wrong thread to do so, and if I simply should be more knowledgeable before posting.

I am currently looking at getting an Asus Z170-A or VIII Hero motherboard and a 6700k. While intend on overclocking somewhere down the line, I will probably run the CPU at 4.00GHz in the beginning. If I were to run this CPU at this frequency, which core voltage settings would be the most efficient to use without risking getting too much voltage? Auto?

Again, I apologize if this sort of question is frowned upon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BWithButter*
> 
> I have a noobish question that I would like to ask. I want to start off by apologizing if this is the wrong thread to do so, and if I simply should be more knowledgeable before posting.
> 
> I am currently looking at getting an Asus Z170-A or VIII Hero motherboard and a 6700k. While intend on overclocking somewhere down the line, I will probably run the CPU at 4.00GHz in the beginning. If I were to run this CPU at this frequency, which core voltage settings would be the most efficient to use without risking getting too much voltage? Auto?
> 
> Again, I apologize if this sort of question is frowned upon.


you can just run it at defaults/Auto.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> that really sounds like a DPC issue. what other peripherals are connected that culd be causing DPCs or interrupts?


I've got 3 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD, wired mouse, wired keyboard, and a CD ROM drive.

I don't think it gets much more basic than that, so I'm really not sure. I'm definitely not the only one to have this issue, but none of the tricks that have seemed to work for some people have made any difference for me. Sure it's a 5 year old sound card, but I was hoping it'd last me a bit longer.


----------



## Schmuckley

There are 0 substitutes for an actual ch4
I'm wondering why my chV does not boot
I have a 960T even


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I've got 3 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD, wired mouse, wired keyboard, and a CD ROM drive.
> 
> I don't think it gets much more basic than that, so I'm really not sure. I'm definitely not the only one to have this issue, but none of the tricks that have seemed to work for some people have made any difference for me. Sure it's a 5 year old sound card, but I was hoping it'd last me a bit longer.


yup - that's pretty minimal... but if the DPC/interrupts are high it wil lhave the behavior you describe.


----------



## seanpatrick

Hey all,

I started this in another thread but it was suggested I move my question here.

I just picked up an Asus Z170-A MB and have installed the new Fan expert. With the old software you were able to base fan temps of a myriad of sensors on your board, - i.e. if it gets hot around PCI-E 1 (my GPU location) it would speed up. The new fan expert only has three sources: CPU, Motherboard and TCP.

Any insight?

Thanks!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I started this in another thread but it was suggested I move my question here.
> 
> I just picked up an Asus Z170-A MB and have installed the new Fan expert. With the old software you were able to base fan temps of a myriad of sensors on your board, - i.e. if it gets hot around PCI-E 1 (my GPU location) it would speed up. The new fan expert only has three sources: CPU, Motherboard and TCP.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> Thanks!


Hello

You can only link the fans to the sources available. You will need to choose one of the three you have listed.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's pretty minimal... but if the DPC/interrupts are high it wil lhave the behavior you describe.


Yeah, I have a ton going on in ProcExp, especially when launching Chrome. A lot of activity triggers it but Chrome makes everythin go completely bonkers.

Not sure there's any real solution for me here since it seems like support for these cards has since been discontinued after the one beta driver.

Any particular Asus boards worth moving up to from the Z170-A ? I guess I have two weeks to decide on returning this and moving to the external audio setup. Been putting it off for a while now and I'm sure I'd be happy with it so maybe this is for the greater good.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Hey all,
> 
> I started this in another thread but it was suggested I move my question here.
> 
> I just picked up an Asus Z170-A MB and have installed the new Fan expert. With the old software you were able to base fan temps of a myriad of sensors on your board, - i.e. if it gets hot around PCI-E 1 (my GPU location) it would speed up. The new fan expert only has three sources: CPU, Motherboard and TCP.
> 
> Any insight?
> 
> Thanks!


Unfortunately I have experience only with the Sabertooth variant and, as you can see in the attached pic, it offers the possibility of selecting the temperature source.

I recommend you abandon AISuite as in my case it only caused problems (the fans would not increase in speed and behave as they would have a fixed rpm setting). You can set them in BIOS through the monitoring tab (as in my pic).


----------



## lysyn

Will the Samsung 950 Pro work with Asus Z170 Deluxe? The SSD s connected into M.2 socket 3 on the motherboard or should I try with the PCI-e additional adapter?
Do I need to set up NVM-e in UEFI Bios somehow?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> Will the Samsung 950 Pro work with Asus Z170 Deluxe? The SSD s connected into M.2 socket 3 on the motherboard or should I try with the PCI-e additional adapter?
> Do I need to set up NVM-e in UEFI Bios somehow?


I installed mine today, plug and play.

Turn off computer, plug it in and install Windows (burn ISO with rufus or whatever you use so it's GPT). Then install Samsung driver from their web site.


----------



## lysyn

So I need to connect this Samsung 950 Pro SSD into a M.2 connector on my motherboard? Do I have to switch something in BIOS? I have been using only SATA SSDs till now.


----------



## Silent Scone

I should hope so.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yup - that's pretty minimal... but if the DPC/interrupts are high it wil lhave the behavior you describe.


I'm in a somewhat similar situation and I'm wondering if it could be the same issue.

If I leave my PC on for a few days in a row, mouse clicks begin causing noise/cracks whenever other audio is playing. Also noticed that if I spam mouse clicks System Interrupts would jump up to like 4% CPU in Task Manager. Not exactly the easiest symptoms to google without being spammed with irrelevant problems...

I have a Soundblaster Z, the rest of the specs are in the sig.


----------



## Silent Scone

A Z170 Deluxe station in the new Phantek Enthoo Evolv ATX. I'm a fan of this case.


----------



## mandrix

Hero in Case Labs SM8 w/2 pedestals. I like lots of room.


----------



## Silent Scone

The SM8 is deserving of more cores.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The SM8 is deserving of more cores.


lol. My budget went into case parts.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> lol. My budget went into case parts.


I jest, great cases for any build and you can always opt to use it with whatever you upgrade to next as is the beauty of industry standards


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I jest, great cases for any build and you can always opt to use it with whatever you upgrade to next as is the beauty of industry standards


It's had Z77/Z87/Z97/Z170 motherboards so far. I've had the motherboard mounted about every direction it would go (with modded case parts) and it's been a test bed for copper & acrylic tubing. Sort of my Swiss Army Knife of cases.







I've had a lot of fun with the case and pedestals.


----------



## Silent Scone

Case in point then.









LOL, case in ...nevermind


----------



## Neftex

Just a reminder, this thread is Q&A about ASUS motherboards


----------



## Frosted racquet

Using Asus Maximus VIII Hero and some cheapo headphones connected via front audio. How can I override the headphone amplification? It detects that the impedance is below 65 Ohms (correctly I assume) but the 'phones are 3x louder than my speakers. I remember someone having the same issue but can't find it. Using 6.0.1.7647 version of Realtek drivers on W10 x64 TH2.
Should I fall back to the older driver version provided on the ASUS website?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Using Asus Maximus VIII Hero and some cheapo headphones connected via front audio. How can I override the headphone amplification? It detects that the impedance is below 65 Ohms (correctly I assume) but the 'phones are 3x louder than my speakers. I remember someone having the same issue but can't find it. Using 6.0.1.7647 version of Realtek drivers on W10 x64 TH2.
> Should I fall back to the older driver version provided on the ASUS website?


You can try rolling back firstly yes


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For EZ Flash the manual will include something similar to the following.. If read as written anything other than a FAT formatted UEB stick is excluded from use.


Yup that's the only note that I see on there regarding it. Am i missing another one? The note is incorrect because you can flash via an ntfs formatted hdd.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Should I fall back to the older driver version provided on the ASUS website?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You can try rolling back firstly yes


No go, still the same issue. Even with this driver here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/350#post_24339258
With a different pair of headphones it detects 900+ Ohms impedance (completely wrong) but it's barely audible.
Any ideas?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Yeah, I have a ton going on in ProcExp, especially when launching Chrome. A lot of activity triggers it but Chrome makes everythin go completely bonkers.
> 
> Not sure there's any real solution for me here since it seems like support for these cards has since been discontinued after the one beta driver.
> 
> Any particular Asus boards worth moving up to from the Z170-A ? I guess I have two weeks to decide on returning this and moving to the external audio setup. Been putting it off for a while now and I'm sure I'd be happy with it so maybe this is for the greater good.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I'm in a somewhat similar situation and I'm wondering if it could be the same issue.
> 
> If I leave my PC on for a few days in a row, mouse clicks begin causing noise/cracks whenever other audio is playing. Also noticed that if I spam mouse clicks System Interrupts would jump up to like 4% CPU in Task Manager. Not exactly the easiest symptoms to google without being spammed with irrelevant problems...
> 
> I have a Soundblaster Z, the rest of the specs are in the sig.


what level of DPCs are both of you seeing? Somewhere I have a latency analyzer specifically for audio... just can't find it ATM.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Case in point then.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL, case in ...nevermind


going "cold case".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Yup that's the only note that I see on there regarding it. Am i missing another one? The note is incorrect because you can flash via an ntfs formatted hdd.


It's best to use a FAT32 device as it's a simpler file system - obviously when doing something that needs to be uninterrupted simple is the key word. The note does not mention that NTFS does not work, just the preferred method.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> No go, still the same issue. Even with this driver here: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/350#post_24339258
> With a different pair of headphones it detects 900+ Ohms impedance (completely wrong) but it's barely audible.
> Any ideas?


Are there any issues using the rear IO panel jack?


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Are there any issues using the rear IO panel jack?


It's still loud(er) and the right channel isn't working. :/
(connected to the green jack for speakers)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Yup that's the only note that I see on there regarding it. Am i missing another one? The note is incorrect because you can flash via an ntfs formatted hdd.


Hello

The manual is not incorrect. Because you flashed from a NTFS partition does not make that method supported. Bookmark your previous post and then when a failed flash bricks the board you can refer back to that post as a reminder why.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what level of DPCs are both of you seeing? Somewhere I have a latency analyzer specifically for audio... just can't find it ATM.




Here's something I've figured out after dealing with countless driver installs and uninstalls. If my RAM is overclocked the DPC happens. If I set it down to 2133mhz, everything is fine, DPC stays in the green. Apparently anything higher and it all falls apart.

Troublesome, since my RAM is rated at 3200mhz, and obviously the board itself is capable of much higher than 2133mhz. Honestly not sure what to do.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something I've figured out after dealing with countless driver installs and uninstalls. If my RAM is overclocked the DPC happens. If I set it down to 2133mhz, everything is fine, DPC stays in the green. Apparently anything higher and it all falls apart.
> 
> Troublesome, since my RAM is rated at 3200mhz, and obviously the board itself is capable of much higher than 2133mhz. Honestly not sure what to do.


Thoroughly verify stability of the 3200c16 settings using HCI Memtest. Absent error-free - non-EEC ram, any correctable errors can show up as DPC/interrupts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> 
> 
> Here's something I've figured out after dealing with countless driver installs and uninstalls. If my RAM is overclocked the DPC happens. If I set it down to 2133mhz, everything is fine, DPC stays in the green. Apparently anything higher and it all falls apart.
> 
> Troublesome, since my RAM is rated at 3200mhz, and obviously the board itself is capable of much higher than 2133mhz. Honestly not sure what to do.


what else do you have attached to the MB? This is with a 3200 4x4G kit at 3600: the z170 rig in my sig


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what else do you have attached to the MB? This is with a 3200 4x4G kit at 3600: the z170 rig in my sig


Gigabyte GTX 970, MX518 USB mouse, standard USB keyboard, 3 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD. Power supply is a Corsair HX620.

I will run the HCI memtest. Only other memory test I'd done was Realbench.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Gigabyte GTX 970, MX518 USB mouse, standard USB keyboard, 3 mechanical hard drives, 1 SSD. Power supply is a Corsair HX620.
> 
> I will run the HCI memtest. Only other memory test I'd done was Realbench.


yeah - RB is a good system-wide test, but not a substitute for 5+Laps of HCI: 1 instance per thread/core, divide 75-90% of ram evenly across all instances.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - RB is a good system-wide test, but not a substitute for 5+Laps of HCI: 1 instance per thread/core, divide 75-90% of ram evenly across all instances.


I'm assuming 100% coverage indicates 1 full lap?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I'm assuming 100% coverage indicates 1 full lap?


yes.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> I recently put together my new system based on the 6700K CPU and the Asus Z170 Sabertooth MB.
> 
> Now I am looking to purchase 2 x M.2 SSDs and from reading the manual I cannot come to a conclusion which is the best way to install them. I want to use the Hyper Mini adapter (a PCIe to M.2 adapter) that came with the board to house the first M.2 and the onboard socket to house the second M.2.
> 
> In the manual it says that the M.2 socket shares sata ports with Sata Express 1 on one page, on the next it says that the third PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with SATA6G_56 (it doesn't specifically mention that the sata ports are unusable when switching from x2 to x4) and, here comes the weird part, on another page the manual says that the M.2 socket shares bandwidth with the PCIe x16_3 slot.
> 
> I believe there is an error in the manual and the correct understanding would be that the M2 socket shares lanes with the sata express ports and the PCIe3 slot is by itself but I want to be sure before investing in new components. In this case, placing one M.2 in in the third PCIe and one in the M.2 slot would be optimal. I would only lose 2 Sata ports from the SATA Express port.
> 
> If anyone can share an opinion I would be grateful, and for anyone curios enough, here is the manual with pages ix, x and 1-35 of interest.
> 
> Thank you,
> Vlad


I received a response from Asus support on the above:

_I wish to inform you that the manual is correct, the PCIe x16_3 slot shares bandwidth with SATA6G_56 and with the M.2 socket, its a three way split for the bandwith._

Again, I believe this is incorrect and I will explain why:

If PCIe3 shares bandwidth with both M.2 and Sata56 and M2 shares bandwidth with SataExpress1 (meaning Sata12) then Sata12 shares bandwidth with Sata56 which it is not true. All six ports from the Intel controller have separate lanes. Pluging in 6 drives in the Intel Sata ports has no limitations or any bandwidth decrease.

Also going through the Deluxe and Pro manual for example shows that m2slot_3 shares bandwidth with sataexpress 1 and the pcie_3 with sata56 without mentioning that it is also sharing with m2.

Why would they include a Hyper mini m2 adapter with the Sabertooth when it is not possible to use PCIe3 and M2 slot together?

I asked if they can escalate the message so I can get a better response or an explanation on why the manual is correct.


----------



## [email protected]

Block diagram:


----------



## vvv850

Thanks Raja. So this confirms what I was saying if I understand the diagram correctly.

It's a pitty that Asus support is so slow and provide wrong information.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what level of DPCs are both of you seeing? Somewhere I have a latency analyzer specifically for audio... just can't find it ATM.


First time using this software but something is definitely wrong:



It was all good 'til I clicked a mouse button and Wdf01000.sys spiked.

Before clicking anything: https://i.imgur.com/MG0MBkl.png
After clicking but no audio playing: https://i.imgur.com/XBaCr1v.png

Not sure what HDAudBus.sys even is. Is that even needed when I have a dedicated soundcard? I recall Win Update going on about some audio drivers way back even though my integrated audio should be disabled.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes.


Memory passed with no errors at all.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> First time using this software but something is definitely wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good 'til I clicked a mouse button and Wdf01000.sys spiked.
> 
> Before clicking anything: https://i.imgur.com/MG0MBkl.png
> After clicking but no audio playing: https://i.imgur.com/XBaCr1v.png
> 
> Not sure what HDAudBus.sys even is. Is that even needed when I have a dedicated soundcard? I recall Win Update going on about some audio drivers way back even though my integrated audio should be disabled.


I had the Wdf01000.sys causing it as well. It goes between that, the ASUS C-media drivers, and I believe a networking file. Again, only happens when my memory is above 2133.

Also, it happens using either onboard audio or with the Essence ST soundcard. It's significantly worse with the onboard audio.

I'm going to try it on Windows 8.1 and if that persists I might end up just having to buy a new motherboard I guess. This isn't fun. : (


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> First time using this software but something is definitely wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good 'til I clicked a mouse button and Wdf01000.sys spiked.
> 
> Before clicking anything: https://i.imgur.com/MG0MBkl.png
> After clicking but no audio playing: https://i.imgur.com/XBaCr1v.png
> 
> Not sure what HDAudBus.sys even is. Is that even needed when I have a dedicated soundcard? I recall Win Update going on about some audio drivers way back even though my integrated audio should be disabled.


You should make sure you have the latest drivers installed. I think the High def Audio refers to Realtek, and it looks like it's using Microsoft drivers instead of the ones from the website.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Memory passed with no errors at all.
> I had the Wdf01000.sys causing it as well. It goes between that, the ASUS C-media drivers, and I believe a networking file. Again, only happens when my memory is above 2133.
> Also, it happens using either onboard audio or with the Essence ST soundcard. It's significantly worse with the onboard audio.
> I'm going to try it on Windows 8.1 and if that persists I might end up just having to buy a new motherboard I guess. This isn't fun. : (


Passed with no errors *at 3200c16 - right*? You might experience the same level of DPC/interrupts with a new MB if you attach the same hardware. Use task manager to disable as many non-MS services as possible, unplug all but the OS drive and connect it to the Intel ports not the asmedia ones, a mouse, keyboard and monitor (what video driver are you using.. fill out rigbuilder and add you rig to your sig block - else it's 20 questions







)
try LatMon again.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> First time using this software but something is definitely wrong:
> 
> 
> 
> It was all good 'til I clicked a mouse button and Wdf01000.sys spiked.
> 
> Before clicking anything: https://i.imgur.com/MG0MBkl.png
> After clicking but no audio playing: https://i.imgur.com/XBaCr1v.png
> 
> Not sure what HDAudBus.sys even is. Is that even needed when I have a dedicated soundcard? I recall Win Update going on about some audio drivers way back even though my integrated audio should be disabled.


Hi Phreec,

I don't want to sound disrespectful but have you tried using another mouse or reduce the mouse polling rate?

I had some CPU spikes when I was using a Roccat Kone Plus on a 2600K P67 system using 1000Hz polling rate. Reducing it to 500 or 200Hz solved the spikes. On Z170 I don't see the same behaviour.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> You should make sure you have the latest drivers installed. I think the High def Audio refers to Realtek, and it looks like it's using Microsoft drivers instead of the ones from the website.


Even if my onboard audio is disabled? I'm using a Soundblaster Z and I believe my 980 Ti has some Nvidia audio drivers for HDMI.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Hi Phreec,
> 
> I don't want to sound disrespectful but have you tried using another mouse or reduce the mouse polling rate?
> 
> I had some CPU spikes when I was using a Roccat Kone Plus on a 2600K P67 system using 1000Hz polling rate. Reducing it to 500 or 200Hz solved the spikes. On Z170 I don't see the same behaviour.


Thanks for the tip, haven't tried that yet. I'll try it out.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Passed with no errors *at 3200c16 - right*? You might experience the same level of DPC/interrupts with a new MB if you attach the same hardware. Use task manager to disable as many non-MS services as possible, unplug all but the OS drive and connect it to the Intel ports not the asmedia ones, a mouse, keyboard and monitor (what video driver are you using.. fill out rigbuilder and add you rig to your sig block - else it's 20 questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> try LatMon again.


I thought they were all Intel ports?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Even if my onboard audio is disabled? I'm using a Soundblaster Z and I believe my 980 Ti has some Nvidia audio drivers for HDMI.


Then yes you should make sure they are installed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> I thought they were all Intel ports?


what MB??

not on my MB:


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Passed with no errors *at 3200c16 - right*? You might experience the same level of DPC/interrupts with a new MB if you attach the same hardware. Use task manager to disable as many non-MS services as possible, unplug all but the OS drive and connect it to the Intel ports not the asmedia ones, a mouse, keyboard and monitor (what video driver are you using.. fill out rigbuilder and add you rig to your sig block - else it's 20 questions
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> try LatMon again.


Updated my rig in the sig, thanks for the heads up.

Yes, Memtest passes with no errors both at 3200mhz and 3000mhz.

With only the SSD system drive connected, there's no difference in Latency Monitor. Still massive latency using the Intel RST drivers that came on the original system DVD, the newest ones from the website, as well as uninstalling them and using the standard windows drivers.

Is there any possibility of the PSU coming into play here? I think that's the oldest part of my system at this point. Other things for me to try: See if issue persists with only 1 stick of RAM in, see if issue persists using onboard video instead of GPU. Other than that, feels like I'm running out of options but to run stock settings and we all know that's not what we are here for...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Updated my rig in the sig, thanks for the heads up.
> 
> Yes, Memtest passes with no errors both at 3200mhz and 3000mhz.
> 
> With only the SSD system drive connected, there's no difference in Latency Monitor. Still massive latency using the Intel RST drivers that came on the original system DVD, the newest ones from the website, as well as uninstalling them and using the standard windows drivers.
> 
> Is there any possibility of the PSU coming into play here? I think that's the oldest part of my system at this point. Other things for me to try: See if issue persists with only 1 stick of RAM in, see if issue persists using onboard video instead of GPU. Other than that, feels like I'm running out of options but to *run stock settings and we all know that's not what we are here for*...












Yeah - this is strange... and you've tried just about everything. I'm not sure how a PSU would affect DPC, nor stable RAM for that matter. I can force high DPC (and LatMon will advise me that the rig is not suitable for real-time audio) by enabling AID64 USB graphics out to an external DPF... but nothing else I've tried has reproducible cause a LatMon failure. Sorry for the questions.... but if you remove the Sonar, does it resolve?
(I ask 'cause the old Claro Halo XT in my HTPC is not causing this issue either.)


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah - this is strange... and you've tried just about everything. I'm not sure how a PSU would affect DPC, nor stable RAM for that matter. I can force high DPC (and LatMon will advise me that the rig is not suitable for real-time audio) by enabling AID64 USB graphics out to an external DPF... but nothing else I've tried has reproducible cause a LatMon failure. Sorry for the questions.... but if you remove the Sonar, does it resolve?
> (I ask 'cause the old Claro Halo XT in my HTPC is not causing this issue either.)


No need for apologies, I greatly appreciate the assistance. It does not resolve upon removing the Xonar. It happens when using the onboard audio as well and it is arguably even a bit worse. That makes me think it is something either with the BIOS or the board. Possibly still the RAM, but after running Memtest with 0 errors, I think that may be unlikely. Not being able to go past stock RAM speed before it manifests on either onboard audio or with the Xonar is bizarre. I wish there were more options for boards with PCI on them for me to consider.

Raja, any chance of offering any thoughts on this issue for a suggestion of what path to take?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Block diagram:


Can someone do a sanity check for me please.

Since installing my samsung 950 pro to the M.2 obviously, I have now "lost" my creative titanium HD card. It knows it's there but it simply won't work, it's plugged to PCIe1_1. I also tried PCIe1_2 but here the sound icon came up as nothing installed.

Does the M.2 take away either of the PCIe1_1 or _2 lanes and where should I put my sound-card?


----------



## vvv850

PCIe1 and 2 take pcie lanes from the CPU so it shouldn't be affected. Even if you have plugged in the sound card in PCIe3 and the SSD in the M.2 slot there shouldn't be any problems.

But why plug it in an x16 slot when it is in fact an x1 board? Use the x1 slots and see if it works.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can someone do a sanity check for me please.
> 
> Since installing my samsung 950 pro to the M.2 obviously, I have now "lost" my creative titanium HD card. It knows it's there but it simply won't work, it's plugged to PCIe1_1. I also tried PCIe1_2 but here the sound icon came up as nothing installed.
> 
> Does the M.2 take away either of the PCIe1_1 or _2 lanes and where should I put my sound-card?


You probably want to check for your soundcard in device manager. If I changed slots with my old X-FI I would need to re-install the drivers again before it was properly recognised.


----------



## PEZ27

One more thing I've discovered is that when my memory is clocked past 2133mhz, it also completely borks my ethernet connection as well. I'm maxing out at .99mbps when I should be getting upwards of 18. So for whatever reason, increasing the speed of the RAM seems to cause the rest of the board to go to hell, with the exception of the GPU, and even that I'm not sure of since I've not run any benches or been able to play any games with all the reinstalling.

To say I'm disappointed with this build is an understatement. Basically willing to move to a more modern board without PCI at this point. I'll sell the ST and get an STX II.

What does the general opinion of the VIII Hero seem to be? Is that the main Asus contender at the moment? Looks like that and a non-Asus board are the current top 2 on Newegg.


----------



## Schmuckley

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> One more thing I've discovered is that when my memory is clocked past 2133mhz, it also completely borks my ethernet connection as well. I'm maxing out at .99mbps when I should be getting upwards of 18. So for whatever reason, increasing the speed of the RAM seems to cause the rest of the board to go to hell, with the exception of the GPU, and even that I'm not sure of since I've not run any benches or been able to play any games with all the reinstalling.
> 
> To say I'm disappointed with this build is an understatement. Basically willing to move to a more modern board without PCI at this point. I'll sell the ST and get an STX II.
> 
> What does the general opinion of the VIII Hero seem to be? Is that the main Asus contender at the moment? Looks like that and a non-Asus board are the current top 2 on Newegg.


What RAMs is this you got so it can be avoided? It sounds quite bad.Everyone should know.
My opinion is I'd probably get the Gene 1st..or OCF


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> One more thing I've discovered is that when my memory is clocked past 2133mhz, it also completely borks my ethernet connection as well. I'm maxing out at .99mbps when I should be getting upwards of 18. So for whatever reason, increasing the speed of the RAM seems to cause the rest of the board to go to hell, with the exception of the GPU, and even that I'm not sure of since I've not run any benches or been able to play any games with all the reinstalling.
> 
> To say I'm disappointed with this build is an understatement. Basically willing to move to a more modern board without PCI at this point. I'll sell the ST and get an STX II.
> 
> What does the general opinion of the VIII Hero seem to be? Is that the main Asus contender at the moment? Looks like that and a non-Asus board are the current top 2 on Newegg.


How are you overclocking your RAM? Try setting the multiplier, divider, bclk, RAM frequency and timing manually. Also, try not to overclock bclk.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BWithButter

Edit: Nvm about what I wrote in the first paragraph of this post before editing.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can just run it at defaults/Auto.


Thanks a lot for the help!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> You probably want to check for your soundcard in device manager. If I changed slots with my old X-FI I would need to re-install the drivers again before it was properly recognised.


That's what's driving me nuts.

It "is" there as when I pull it out I get the icon for sound saying no device. However, with it plugged in all I get is High Definition which is not right, I've tried drivers multiple times, boot in without/with card removed etc etc. No difference. The only change is this M.2 but of course I can't just pull it out as it has the OS on it to see if that is somehow screwing with it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> What RAMs is this you got so it can be avoided? It sounds quite bad.Everyone should know.
> My opinion is I'd probably get the Gene 1st..or OCF


It will be nothing to do with the memory, that much I can assure you.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> One more thing I've discovered is that when my memory is clocked past 2133mhz, it also completely borks my ethernet connection as well. I'm maxing out at .99mbps when I should be getting upwards of 18. So for whatever reason, increasing the speed of the RAM seems to cause the rest of the board to go to hell, with the exception of the GPU, and even that I'm not sure of since I've not run any benches or been able to play any games with all the reinstalling.
> 
> To say I'm disappointed with this build is an understatement. Basically willing to move to a more modern board without PCI at this point. I'll sell the ST and get an STX II.
> 
> What does the general opinion of the VIII Hero seem to be? Is that the main Asus contender at the moment? Looks like that and a non-Asus board are the current top 2 on Newegg.


I don't know how your memory clock could affect your ethernet speed, but anyway the M8 Hero is good board if you decide to switch.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> What RAMs is this you got so it can be avoided? It sounds quite bad.Everyone should know.
> My opinion is I'd probably get the Gene 1st..or OCF


G.Skill 3200mhz Ripjaws V 8GB 16-16-16-36, but I think the RAM is good. Might be wrong.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> How are you overclocking your RAM? Try setting the multiplier, divider, bclk, RAM frequency and timing manually. Also, try not to overclock bclk.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


I had been doing it almost all manually already I think. Wasn't using XMP, although that didn't help either when I did try to use it. I'll take a look at the multipler/div/bclk. What should bclk be set at? This will be my last go around before pulling the trigger on a new board. Glad that Amazon's return policy is easier than Neweggs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It will be nothing to do with the memory, that much I can assure you.


I don't think it does either, since the RAM cleared Memtest at full speed through 5 passes.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know how your memory clock could affect your ethernet speed, but anyway the M8 Hero is good board if you decide to switch.


That's what I've heard. It's on a my very short list at the moment.


----------



## Silent Scone

It's difficult to diagnose but I would possibly try to rule out instability on the CPU side. Also try Google Stress app as is described in the documentation on the OP. I don't think it has anything to do with the BCLK or similar.

You could try a lower speed that could be easily achieved on that kit - around 2600, the board should define the timings which will be lower than what is being defined at 3200. I don't expect you'll see much in the way of improvement but might be worth a try.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Schmuckley*
> 
> What RAMs is this you got so it can be avoided? It sounds quite bad.Everyone should know.
> My opinion is I'd probably get the Gene 1st..or OCF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> G.Skill 3200mhz Ripjaws V 8GB 16-16-16-36, but I think the RAM is good. Might be wrong.
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> How are you overclocking your RAM? Try setting the multiplier, divider, bclk, RAM frequency and timing manually. Also, try not to overclock bclk.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I had been doing it almost all manually already I think. Wasn't using XMP, although that didn't help either when I did try to use it. I'll take a look at the multipler/div/bclk. What should bclk be set at? This will be my last go around before pulling the trigger on a new board. Glad that Amazon's return policy is easier than Neweggs.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It will be nothing to do with the memory, that much I can assure you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think it does either, since the RAM cleared Memtest at full speed through 5 passes.
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I don't know how your memory clock could affect your ethernet speed, but anyway the M8 Hero is good board if you decide to switch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> That's what I've heard. It's on a my very short list at the moment.
Click to expand...

Try any stable CPU and Mem frequency but keep the bclk at 100. I believe it would be the culprit.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Try any stable CPU and Mem frequency but keep the bclk at 100. *I believe it would be the culprit.*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Why?


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Try any stable CPU and Mem frequency but keep the bclk at 100. *I believe it would be the culprit.*
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Why?
Click to expand...

Isn't it tied to the stability of the PCH related devices like in the previous platforms? Or have I been out of the game for too long?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Isn't it tied to the stability of the PCH related devices like in the previous platforms? Or have I been out of the game for too long?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


An alternate BCLK signal is sent from the PCH however I don't think in this instance this is where the instability is coming from. This is likely not being moved in this instance.


----------



## PEZ27

No change in issue with with BCLK at auto or 100.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> No change in issue with with BCLK at auto or 100.


not surprising (as Scone said) the PCH and PCI buses are not linked to the CPU bclk on z170 (that's the reason BCLKs over 200 are straight forward on this platform).


----------



## vvv850

In Asus' overclocking guide for skylake they have the following phrase: "Do note that PCIe performance is still somewhat affected by BCLK!"

Have you tried moving the sound card on one of the PCIe slots controlled by the PCH?

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> In Asus' overclocking guide for skylake they have the following phrase: "Do note that PCIe performance is still somewhat affected by BCLK!"
> 
> Have you tried moving the sound card on one of the PCIe slots controlled by the PCH?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


It is a PCI slot, and there is only 1 to use. Also the issue occurs when the card is completely removed and the onboard audio is selected.


----------



## vvv850

Apologies, I have confused your rig with another and thought that you had a PCIe soundcard.


----------



## kennyj

I wish I'd done some research previously and came up on this thread and the overclocking guides. I have an M8H and 6700K CPU, EK monoblock, Gelid OC Extreme for the CPU and Fujipoly SARCON XR-m for the VRMs, fed into 2x480 rads in push/pull. Coolant temp sampled at the CPU block inlet is min 25, max 32. Up to this point I've been overclocking with LLC set to Auto and using Offset mode, because I didn't know any better. 4600 and 4700 both OC quite easily (I started with 5-Way Optimization and it would randomly choose one or the other.) 4800, however, is proving to be more challenging.

I just about managed to get it stable enough to handle Realbench for several hours with a +.160 offset. HWiNFO64 showed a max CPU temp of 69, max VCore of 1.504 (rare spikes) and typical VCore under Realbench stress testing varies between 1.424 and 1.440. Average was 1.432.

I finally understand Adaptive after reading the thread, but what I don't understand is how to account for voltage increases caused by tweaking LLC. I've switched other external power management options between Extreme and Optimized, VRM switching frequency up to 800, etc. with no noticeable differences in stability. Since I'm watercooling the VRM and inductor coils, pushing them harder shouldn't be a problem for me. Max VRM temp reads at 47.

Is there any good rule of thumb to use for LLC? Anything else I should consider messing with, or consider NOT messing with at this point? I was thinking of trying Adaptive at 1.48/offset .005 and LLC 4, based on Jpmboy's settings for 4700.

The main thing I'm concerned about is exactly what impact LLC has when being manually set, versus "auto" mode. When I bring up AISuite (normally disabled, since I prefer HWBench) I sometimes see it setting an LLC above 1, particularly if my voltage offset is particularly conservative. I've read a few different explanations of what LLC does, but I still can't wrap my head around its behavior. I do know that LLC settings above 4 can cause scary voltage increases under offset mode, and since that's what I've been using up until now, I've been afraid to mess with it.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> I have an M8H
> 
> Is there any good rule of thumb to use for LLC?


Nice and simple; use either 4 or 5. I've personally opted for 5 which makes my BIOS 1.35v run as 1.34v under load per DMM.


----------



## hajosattila

My brand new Asus Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard (rev. 1.05)









it's normal?


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> My brand new Asus Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard (rev. 1.05)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's normal?


My deluxe had protective plastic on that part I had to peel it off.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> I wish I'd done some research previously and came up on this thread and the overclocking guides. I have an M8H and 6700K CPU, EK monoblock, Gelid OC Extreme for the CPU and Fujipoly SARCON XR-m for the VRMs, fed into 2x480 rads in push/pull. Coolant temp sampled at the CPU block inlet is min 25, max 32. Up to this point I've been overclocking with LLC set to Auto and using Offset mode, because I didn't know any better. 4600 and 4700 both OC quite easily (I started with 5-Way Optimization and it would randomly choose one or the other.) 4800, however, is proving to be more challenging.
> 
> I just about managed to get it stable enough to handle Realbench for several hours with a +.160 offset. HWiNFO64 showed a max CPU temp of 69, max VCore of 1.504 (rare spikes) and typical VCore under Realbench stress testing varies between 1.424 and 1.440. Average was 1.432.
> 
> I finally understand Adaptive after reading the thread, but what I don't understand is how to account for voltage increases caused by tweaking LLC. I've switched other external power management options between Extreme and Optimized, VRM switching frequency up to 800, etc. with no noticeable differences in stability. Since I'm watercooling the VRM and inductor coils, pushing them harder shouldn't be a problem for me. Max VRM temp reads at 47.
> 
> Is there any good rule of thumb to use for LLC? Anything else I should consider messing with, or consider NOT messing with at this point? I was thinking of trying Adaptive at 1.48/offset .005 and LLC 4, based on Jpmboy's settings for 4700.
> 
> The main thing I'm concerned about is exactly what impact LLC has when being manually set, versus "auto" mode. When I bring up AISuite (normally disabled, since I prefer HWBench) I sometimes see it setting an LLC above 1, particularly if my voltage offset is particularly conservative. I've read a few different explanations of what LLC does, but I still can't wrap my head around its behavior. I do know that LLC settings above 4 can cause scary voltage increases under offset mode, and since that's what I've been using up until now, I've been afraid to mess with it.


You have a M8 Hero with an EK monoblock? I don't see any monoblocks listed for M8 Hero at EK's webshop...can you show me?


----------



## kennyj

Product page here.


I can't get a picture to come out, but I got the black acetal version and it blends in. Has the ASUS logo and ooks like a part of the mobo once the plastic shield is reinstalled. Pretty sweet. Benchmarks a bit behind the Evo block, but has low restriction and keeps the VRMs nice and frosty.

Bit of a pain to install though, due to its size and weight. I ended up lowering the board onto it upside-down so I could see through the mounting holes.


----------



## kennyj

So here's one question that comes to mind. It seems that under Adaptive mode, LLC 5 maintains a stable voltage right at the voltage you set (or perhaps slightly below.) Lower levels go lower, higher levels go higher, by unpredictable amounts.

What I'm wondering is: what would the advantages/drawbacks be to using a lower than normal voltage, and a higher LLC value to bring it up? Or vice versa?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *Adaptive vcore needs to be fixed maintaining settings after standby asap!*
> 
> Add your voice to the threads below if you're serious about using adaptive mode with Asus Z170 boards;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showthread.php?t=1875212
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?74685-OC-Adaptive-Voltage-Mode-and-Win-10-Sleep-Problems!


I myself have had trouble with adaptive with bios 0412, and 0504 my screen does not appear after boot up, so frustrating


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> In Asus' overclocking guide for skylake they have the following phrase: "Do note that PCIe performance is still somewhat affected by BCLK!"
> 
> Have you tried moving the sound card on one of the PCIe slots controlled by the PCH?
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Noted but that is not what is happening here
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> I wish I'd done some research previously and came up on this thread and the overclocking guides. I have an M8H and 6700K CPU, EK monoblock, Gelid OC Extreme for the CPU and Fujipoly SARCON XR-m for the VRMs, fed into 2x480 rads in push/pull. Coolant temp sampled at the CPU block inlet is min 25, max 32. Up to this point I've been overclocking with LLC set to Auto and using Offset mode, because I didn't know any better. 4600 and 4700 both OC quite easily (I started with 5-Way Optimization and it would randomly choose one or the other.) 4800, however, is proving to be more challenging.
> 
> I just about managed to get it stable enough to handle Realbench for several hours with a +.160 offset. HWiNFO64 showed a max CPU temp of 69, max VCore of 1.504 (rare spikes) and typical VCore under Realbench stress testing varies between 1.424 and 1.440. Average was 1.432.
> 
> I finally understand Adaptive after reading the thread, but what I don't understand is how to account for voltage increases caused by tweaking LLC. I've switched other external power management options between Extreme and Optimized, VRM switching frequency up to 800, etc. with no noticeable differences in stability. Since I'm watercooling the VRM and inductor coils, pushing them harder shouldn't be a problem for me. Max VRM temp reads at 47.
> 
> Is there any good rule of thumb to use for LLC? Anything else I should consider messing with, or consider NOT messing with at this point? I was thinking of trying Adaptive at 1.48/offset .005 and LLC 4, based on Jpmboy's settings for 4700.
> 
> The main thing I'm concerned about is exactly what impact LLC has when being manually set, versus "auto" mode. When I bring up AISuite (normally disabled, since I prefer HWBench) I sometimes see it setting an LLC above 1, particularly if my voltage offset is particularly conservative. I've read a few different explanations of what LLC does, but I still can't wrap my head around its behavior. I do know that LLC settings above 4 can cause scary voltage increases under offset mode, and since that's what I've been using up until now, I've been afraid to mess with it.


4.8 is definitely above average. For a 6700k 4.6 is considered average, 4.7 above and 4.8 you can picture







. Your inline temps seem pretty good, these chips do not need all that much radiator space if setup correctly. You shouldn't really need much in the way of LLC for an every day overclock. I set a manual level of 6 on day one and have not attempted to lower it. There should be no issues using this. LLC on this platform affects vcore and combats the effects of vdroop. This is really not a topic to cover here but rest assured vdroop is something your CPU wants to have a degree of. In summary I think you're on the right track, but I would be happy with the clocks you've managed and perhaps work on memory, far more interesting aspect on Z170


----------



## MgrBuddha

Hi guys, a simple question for you. I have the Maximus VIII Extreme which I'm currently installing. I have one SSD, one HDD and one optical drive. Where would be the optimal places to connect these. I read that Intel ports are faster than the ASMedia ones and that I should disable that in the BIOS for faster boot. Right? Now there's two "ordinary" SATA connectors and four SATA Express. It's been a while since I build something and I'm not sure what that Express thing is. Should I put the disks on the ordinary ones and the optical on express, or maybe all three on express? I'd be very grateful if you could help me with this


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> Product page here.
> 
> 
> I can't get a picture to come out, but I got the black acetal version and it blends in. Has the ASUS logo and ooks like a part of the mobo once the plastic shield is reinstalled. Pretty sweet. Benchmarks a bit behind the Evo block, but has low restriction and keeps the VRMs nice and frosty.
> 
> Bit of a pain to install though, due to its size and weight. I ended up lowering the board onto it upside-down so I could see through the mounting holes.










For whatever reason I never saw a listing that had any boards but the Gene listed. Maybe it's my wallet saying NOOO! lol.

Thanks!


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> Hi guys, a simple question for you. I have the Maximus VIII Extreme which I'm currently installing. I have one SSD, one HDD and one optical drive. Where would be the optimal places to connect these. I read that Intel ports are faster than the ASMedia ones and that I should disable that in the BIOS for faster boot. Right? Now there's two "ordinary" SATA connectors and four SATA Express. It's been a while since I build something and I'm not sure what that Express thing is. Should I put the disks on the ordinary ones and the optical on express, or maybe all three on express? I'd be very grateful if you could help me with this


You can put them on any of the Intel ports. SataExpress ports act as SATA when used individually.


----------



## kennyj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 4.8 is definitely above average. For a 6700k 4.6 is considered average, 4.7 above and 4.8 you can picture
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Your inline temps seem pretty good, these chips do not need all that much radiator space if setup correctly. You shouldn't really need much in the way of LLC for an every day overclock. I set a manual level of 6 on day one and have not attempted to lower it. There should be no issues using this. LLC on this platform affects vcore and combats the effects of vdroop. This is really not a topic to cover here but rest assured vdroop is something your CPU wants to have a degree of. In summary I think you're on the right track, but I would be happy with the clocks you've managed and perhaps work on memory, far more interesting aspect on Z170


I want to run one more test for higher daytime ambient temps, but after lowering my fan curve to bare minimum to simulate a worst-case scenario, it passed an overnight stress test at Adaptive 1.440/LLC5. I'm just a hair above Silicon Lottery's standard for selling chips rated for 4.8, so I must've gotten a good one. I *could* back down a bit and run at 4.7, but where's the fun in that?









Is there a clearer guide to memory overclock? I got the G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-16-16-36. They've been handling XMP just fine. I read over the guides in the OP, but it's a bit difficult to follow for someone lacking prior experience with memory overclocking.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> Is there a clearer guide to memory overclock? I got the G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-16-16-36. They've been handling XMP just fine. I read over the guides in the OP, but it's a bit difficult to follow for someone lacking prior experience with memory overclocking.


Hello

There isn't much to memory clocking on Z170. Primary memory timings and speed as well as SA, IO and memory voltage adjustments.


----------



## MgrBuddha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> You can put them on any of the Intel ports. SataExpress ports act as SATA when used individually.


Thanks mate


----------



## rptw

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hajosattila*
> 
> My brand new Asus Z170i Pro Gaming motherboard (rev. 1.05)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's normal?


mine came with protective film as well, but the film didnt cover the parts of the heatsink where you are seeing scratches, although mine was in pretty decent condition out of the box, not sure how (besides mfg defect) could it get scratched there during transport.

with protective film

without


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> I want to run one more test for higher daytime ambient temps, but after lowering my fan curve to bare minimum to simulate a worst-case scenario, it passed an overnight stress test at Adaptive 1.440/LLC5. I'm just a hair above Silicon Lottery's standard for selling chips rated for 4.8, so I must've gotten a good one. I *could* back down a bit and run at 4.7, but where's the fun in that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is there a clearer guide to memory overclock? I got the G.Skill Ripjaws 3200 16-16-16-36. They've been handling XMP just fine. I read over the guides in the OP, but it's a bit difficult to follow for someone lacking prior experience with memory overclocking.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There isn't much to memory clocking on Z170. Primary memory timings and speed as well as SA, IO and memory voltage adjustments.


As Praz says little user input is required, I meant in terms of what raw frequencies are achievable, rather than striving for 4.8 on the CPU


----------



## kennyj

I seem to be stable at 4.8, unless you think I'm pushing voltage too far @ 1.440. Sustained loads like what RealBench subjects the system to will be few and far between, in any case.

What would be your first step for the RAM? Dropping latency a bit lower? Or should I just try to push the clock up and see how high it can go as a starting-off point?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *kennyj*
> 
> I seem to be stable at 4.8, unless you think I'm pushing voltage too far @ 1.440. Sustained loads like what RealBench subjects the system to will be few and far between, in any case.
> 
> What would be your first step for the RAM? Dropping latency a bit lower? Or should I just try to push the clock up and see how high it can go as a starting-off point?


z170 has access to some very high RAM frequencies. If those were TZs... 3466 and 3600 are doable below 1.5V. Rips ... well let us know.








in my hands 3600c18 is better (by any measure) than 3200c15 or 3466c16


----------



## PEZ27

Thought I made some progress by installing the new Intel Chipset drivers, and maybe I did, but once I set the RAM to anything higher than 2500mhz, the DPC latency goes absolutely bonkers. Setting it to anything between 2133-2500 seems to work.

Tried adjusting the SA and VCCIO to 1.25 and 1.2 with the CPU on Auto with no overclock, just focusing on the RAM, and then I start running into boot issues.

Can't decide between continuing to tinker with this, wait for a BIOS update, or return the board.


----------



## MgrBuddha

Where do I start???

I have just plugged everything in on my new build (Maximus VIII Extreme). When I start the machine powers up, all the fans work, the OC Panel shows the CPU has a temp of 22-23 C. But nothing happens. The Q-Code led shows '00' and never blinks. No beep. No lights on any of the four leds near the the atx power connector that could tell me what is wrong. The ROG icon on the boards lights up and there is light on BIOS led 1. But not a thing happens. I have not installed any GPU yet, just connected a monitor to HDMI and keyboard and mouse to USB.

The manual says check the jumpers. Well the LN2 jumper is disabled and both DIMM jumpers are enabled (four dimms installed).

What can be wrong. Please...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Thought I made some progress by installing the new Intel Chipset drivers, and maybe I did, but once I set the RAM to anything higher than 2500mhz, the DPC latency goes absolutely bonkers. Setting it to anything between 2133-2500 seems to work.
> 
> Tried adjusting the SA and VCCIO to 1.25 and 1.2 with the CPU on Auto with no overclock, just focusing on the RAM, and then I start running into boot issues.
> 
> Can't decide between continuing to tinker with this, wait for a BIOS update, or return the board.


chipset and the intel management engine... be sure to use the bios that has the same release date.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> Where do I start???
> 
> I have just plugged everything in on my new build (Maximus VIII Extreme). When I start the machine powers up, all the fans work, the OC Panel shows the CPU has a temp of 22-23 C. But nothing happens. The Q-Code led shows '00' and never blinks. No beep. No lights on any of the four leds near the the atx power connector that could tell me what is wrong. The ROG icon on the boards lights up and there is light on BIOS led 1. But not a thing happens. I have not installed any GPU yet, just connected a monitor to HDMI and keyboard and mouse to USB.
> 
> The manual says check the jumpers. Well the LN2 jumper is disabled and both DIMM jumpers are enabled (four dimms installed).
> 
> What can be wrong. Please...


"00" is basically no cpu. Make sure you did not over tighten the cpu cooler, or any other MB screws. no bent pins in the socket. All power plugged in (atx, 8 and 4 pin, and the 4 pin molex). Hit the clrcmos button on the I/O panel and then the start button on the MB. What happens?


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> chipset and the intel management engine... be sure to use the bios that has the same release date.


IMEI in Windows is slightly newer than what is reflected in BIOS, since I did just install the new IMEI.

Is there a way to update the chipset package as a whole? The only download I could find was a .inf file by itself. No installer package.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> IMEI in Windows is slightly newer than what is reflected in BIOS, since I did just install the new IMEI.
> 
> Is there a way to update the chipset package as a whole? The only download I could find was a .inf file by itself. No installer package.


Try this, it's from the Sabertooth support page http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Intel_Chipset_Win7--81-10_V10117.zip


----------



## MgrBuddha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> "00" is basically no cpu. Make sure you did not over tighten the cpu cooler, or any other MB screws. no bent pins in the socket. All power plugged in (atx, 8 and 4 pin, and the 4 pin molex). Hit the clrcmos button on the I/O panel and then the start button on the MB. What happens?


Thanks a lot. Feeling very stupid and very relieved now







Had forgot totally about the 12V connectors at the top of the board, only plugged in the big 24 pin thing.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Try this, it's from the Sabertooth support page http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Intel_Chipset_Win7--81-10_V10117.zip


Hey thanks. I don't think it helped my issue in particular but at least I'm more up to date.

Desperate for a new BIOS update basically. Since I'm at 2500mhz and the clipping seems gone unless I go higher, I dunno if it's worth the RMA or trying to choose a new board just to get the 3200mhz I'm rated for. The Z-170A was pretty much the sweet spot in my opinion.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MgrBuddha*
> 
> Thanks a lot. Feeling very stupid and very relieved now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Had forgot totally about the 12V connectors at the top of the board, only plugged in the big 24 pin thing.


good to know it was something simple!


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I tried the new BIOS 1302 today and the XMP profile on my memory no longer worked. I tried manually entering the values as well and that didn't work either. The system would get stuck in a loop of trying to post. I had to turn the power off which upon rebooting I would get a overclock failed message. I flashed back to 1203 and everything is fine. Is anyone else having XMP issues with 1302?
> 
> Some other issues I've been encountering:
> 
> 1. I was having issues with MTP or WPD devices not installing correctly, specifically my phone, which prevented me from interacting with it on my computer. Device manager was reporting a Code 19 for all Portable Devices that tried to installed, which included; thumb drives, external hard drives, and phones. After investigating for weeks I finally figured out it was related to the Asus Suite. After I uninstalled the suite my devices started installing properly. I think it might be related to the Ai charger, I will try installing the Suite but without that component. Raja- Is this a known issue? Anyone else experience this?
> 
> 2. Sometimes when logging into windows I have one particular PWM fan that is pulsing its RPM when set to direct RPM mode. Such that fan is speeding up and down constantly. This will continue to I at least touch the slider on in the Fan Xpert app, then it will return to its correct rpm and remain there.
> 
> System Information:
> 
> Memory: G.SKILL Ripjaws 4 Series 32GB DDR4 2800 Model F4-2800C16Q-32GRK
> Mobo: Asus Z170 Deluxe
> CPU: Intel 6700k
> Windows 10 Pro


Use the memory timings you were using previously dont use xmp and try using
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Try this, it's from the Sabertooth support page http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/utils/Intel_Chipset_Win7--81-10_V10117.zip


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> IMEI in Windows is slightly newer than what is reflected in BIOS, since I did just install the new IMEI.
> 
> Is there a way to update the chipset package as a whole? The only download I could find was a .inf file by itself. No installer package.


I run the newest drives for chipset from intels site and newest imei from there site and sometimes they don't match the latest bios with 0 ill effects


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Use the memory timings you were using previously dont use xmp and try using
> 
> *I run the newest drives for chipset from intels site and newest imei from there site* and sometimes they don't match the latest bios with 0 ill effects


the newer versions are (supposed to be) backwardly compatable... but sometimes a recent bios may rely upon chipset and/or IME updates for optimal op.
If you have the same audio card, and low DPC share your setup with PEZ27


----------



## FL00D

Hey guys,

Is it safe to update to 1302 (z170 Deluxe)? Any known issues? Reduced "overclock-ability", perhaps?

Incidentally, is anyone here using a Corsair K70 RGB keyboard, by any chance? Been having issues with that keyboard and BIOS 1203. Something must be wrong with USB port configuration.

Much appreciated.


----------



## Kezzerxir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Use the memory timings you were using previously dont use xmp and try using


Strife21,

I was not using any specific timings before, I was using XMP. I tried 1302 again because since going back to 1203 I started having cold boot issues. Trying 1302 again I was able to get my machine to post by setting Vcore to 1.2v adaptive, XMP, and by increasing the SA and IO voltages to 1.25v and 1.20v respectively. Everything else was defaults/auto.

Once into Windows the machine was stable in the limited testing I did (15 min Real Bench and Black Ops 3). The next day when I started my machine (cold boot) it failed to load windows (even with those increased voltages), after I reset the second attempt worked, and that was the case for a few days. I didn't try setting the SA or IO any higher because I didn't have this problem originally (before I flashed back to 1203) and the voltages were not set that high on 1203 anyway. I instead loaded optimized defaults, left everything on AUTO except for setting Vcore to 1.2v adaptive (I don't like auto feeding my cpu 1.34v+ for stock 4.2Ghz boost) and waited to the next day.

The next day (now) when I booted up the machine it posted but windows crashed while loading, on the second attempt windows loaded and everything was stable. I just ran HCI mem test for 4 hours with over 100% coverage and no errors were found. So probably not bad RAM. The only thing that I've set is vcore to 1.2v adaptive and I experienced a cold boot crash, so maybe that is causing the cold boot issue.

Should I try a small offset bump for a little more voltage at boot?

If that doesn't work I'm going to leave everything on defaults and see if I get a cold boot crash.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it safe to update to 1302 (z170 Deluxe)? Any known issues? Reduced "overclock-ability", perhaps?
> 
> Incidentally, is anyone here using a Corsair K70 RGB keyboard, by any chance? Been having issues with that keyboard and BIOS 1203. Something must be wrong with USB port configuration.
> 
> Much appreciated.


FL00D,

I've been having 1302 issues, see above. Also do you have Asus Suite 3 installed with the Ai Charge module? I did and it was causing USB problems for me. Try uninstalling Asus Suite 3.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> Strife21,
> 
> I was not using any specific timings before, I was using XMP. I tried 1302 again because since going back to 1203 I started having cold boot issues. Trying 1302 again I was able to get my machine to post by setting Vcore to 1.2v adaptive, XMP, and by increasing the SA and IO voltages to 1.25v and 1.20v respectively. Everything else was defaults/auto.
> 
> Once into Windows the machine was stable in the limited testing I did (15 min Real Bench and Black Ops 3). The next day when I started my machine (cold boot) it failed to load windows (even with those increased voltages), after I reset the second attempt worked, and that was the case for a few days. I didn't try setting the SA or IO any higher because I didn't have this problem originally (before I flashed back to 1203) and the voltages were not set that high on 1203 anyway. I instead loaded optimized defaults, left everything on AUTO except for setting Vcore to 1.2v adaptive (I don't like auto feeding my cpu 1.34v+ for stock 4.2Ghz boost) and waited to the next day.
> 
> The next day (now) when I booted up the machine it posted but windows crashed while loading, on the second attempt windows loaded and everything was stable. I just ran HCI mem test for 4 hours with over 100% coverage and no errors were found. So probably not bad RAM. The only thing that I've set is vcore to 1.2v adaptive and I experienced a cold boot crash, so maybe that is causing the cold boot issue.
> 
> Should I try a small offset bump for a little more voltage at boot?
> 
> If that doesn't work I'm going to leave everything on defaults and see if I get a cold boot crash.
> FL00D,
> 
> I've been having 1302 issues, see above. Also do you have Asus Suite 3 installed with the Ai Charge module? I did and it was causing USB problems for me. Try uninstalling Asus Suite 3.


I run my rip jaw 4 ram with the timings listed on them. But I have to run them at 2T command rate and work 1.20 vccio and 1.15 sys agent. Cold boot sounds like it could be the ram causing the issue. What I had to do to resolve that per raja on my board was change the Asus tweaker settings on the ram timings page to mode 1. This is on a Asus Maximus hero so.not sure if you have that setting in ur uefi or not.


----------



## Kezzerxir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I run my rip jaw 4 ram with the timings listed on them. But I have to run them at 2T command rate and work 1.20 vccio and 1.15 sys agent. Cold boot sounds like it could be the ram causing the issue. What I had to do to resolve that per raja on my board was change the Asus tweaker settings on the ram timings page to mode 1. This is on a Asus Maximus hero so.not sure if you have that setting in ur uefi or not.


I did experience a cold boot crash with the ram running at stock 2133mhz and timings. Which shouldn't happen. I'm just trying to figure out this cold boot issue now, not even trying to get my ram to run at 2800mhz. Ram did pass hci memtest fine at normal speeds. I looked for that mode 1 before but didn't find it on the deluxe w/ bios 1302.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> I did experience a cold boot crash with the ram running at stock 2133mhz and timings. Which shouldn't happen. I'm just trying to figure out this cold boot issue now, not even trying to get my ram to run at 2800mhz. Ram did pass hci memtest fine at normal speeds. I looked for that mode 1 before but didn't find it on the deluxe w/ bios 1302.


When at optimised defaults, you should have no cold boot issues. Try reseating all of the memory and CPU whilst checking for even mounting pressure and / or any bent pins within the socket. Leave a minimal amount of devices connected.


----------



## mandrix

Guys I happened to run some system benchmarks and noticed my SSD speeds were waaaaay down (Samsung 840 Pro). I was running the Intel RST 14.5.0.1081 Asus recommended driver for my Hero motherboard & 1102 BIOS.
Since the Hero 1202 BIOS is now showing Intel RST 14.6.0.2285 OROM I decided to go ahead and install the 14.6.1.1030 driver.
Now the AS SSD benchmarks show my SSD speeds are back to normal.

FWIW.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Guys I happened to run some system benchmarks and noticed my SSD speeds were waaaaay down (Samsung 840 Pro). I was running the Intel RST 14.5.0.1081 Asus recommended driver for my Hero motherboard & 1102 BIOS.
> Since the Hero 1202 BIOS is now showing Intel RST 14.6.0.2285 OROM I decided to go ahead and install the 14.6.1.1030 driver.
> Now the AS SSD benchmarks show my SSD speeds are back to normal.
> 
> FWIW.


where'd ya find that driver? Intel's website has 14.6.0.1029 as the "Latest"?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> where'd ya find that driver? Intel's website has 14.6.0.1029 as the "Latest"?


Scroll to second post.







http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
There are always folks out there looking around.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Scroll to second post.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forums.tweaktown.com/gigabyte/30530-latest-overclocking-programs-system-info-benchmarking-stability-tools.html
> There are always folks out there looking around.


thanks +1
(ugh - some station driver links.







)


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> I did experience a cold boot crash with the ram running at stock 2133mhz and timings. Which shouldn't happen. I'm just trying to figure out this cold boot issue now, not even trying to get my ram to run at 2800mhz. Ram did pass hci memtest fine at normal speeds. I looked for that mode 1 before but didn't find it on the deluxe w/ bios 1302.


I would get cold boots at stock as well until mode 1 was enabled. It has to do with the rip jaws 4 not being designed for skylake and another platform it seems.


----------



## nstrtj

Bump. Any help on this?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> I'll try and piggy back off my last post...
> 
> Here are my components of importance:
> 
> -z170 Deluxe (with included accesories)
> 
> -6700k
> 
> -Corsair RM750i
> 
> -RAMPAGE V 16gb (4x4)
> 
> -Samsung Pro 950 512gb
> 
> -Crucial M4 256gb
> 
> -Hatchi 1TB 7200rpm
> 
> Goal:
> 
> 1) Discover optimal placement of storage devices and SATA connections
> 
> 2) Do a fresh install of windows 7 on the 950 Pro (I own a 32gb lexar usb drive and only have a win 7 dvd. Buying win 10 is not the route i want to go even though it may seem to alleviate the problem of not seeing the drive in Win RE)
> 
> 1) -Looking for physical location for the samsung pro (currently using the Hyper Mini x4 kit in pcie_3)
> -Physical SATA connections to which ports
> -UEFI options to enable/disable
> -Windows config if able/neccessary
> 
> *If possible, a quick reasoning on why you chose the ports please. Still cant grasp it...
> 
> 2) I've tried well over 2 dozen attempts to no avail. Only able to install a clone from the Crucial m4. Tried slipstreaming using intel nvme drivers per some instructions, sammy's unreleased ones per others. Some suggested various win 7 hotfixes or to enable uefi driver first in CSM for the pcie slot or even to disable CSM completely. Also divided on fat32 or not for usb drive installation and whether to boot the usb via UEFI or not. Lots of diff opinions but was hopefully looking for some z170 deluxe specific things i need to be doing that other people are leaving out. Needless to say, I feel like I've done my due diligence. lol. about 25 hours of it since tuesday.
> 
> Thanks in advance!
> 
> EDIT: I would like to use the drives as such...950 Pro 100gb part for OS the other 360 or so for game installs only...crucial as a backup to the games partion in case it I need more space. All other storage on the hatchit hds (download files, etc etc


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> This is what I'm looking for also. If someone can clarify which lanes are used per ports and how are they shared it would be easy to come to a conclusion. Also the BIOS options descriptions are pretty dubious, for example:
> 
> M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration [SATA Express]
> 
> [M.2] SATA Mode will be switched to M.2. SATA Express can only support PCIE devices
> [SATA Express] SATA Mode will be switched to SATA Express. M.2 can only support PCIE devices


----------



## PEZ27

How do you install the IMEI .bin?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks +1
> (ugh - some station driver links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I know...wish he would provide direct links but at least you pretty much know what's out there.
Making/sleeving new gpu wiring today...arthritis sucks!


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> How do you install the IMEI .bin?


Are you talking about Intel ME firmware? If so you need the fw update file for your OS and execute with elevated prompt using -f.
FWUpdLcl64 -f firmware.bin then reboot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I know...wish he would provide direct links but at least you pretty much know what's out there.
> Making/sleeving new gpu wiring today...arthritis sucks!


you guys really make some beautiful rigs! Mine.... raw







. But I also prefer the look of a "naked" bike vs one wrapped in plastic (lol - prefer the looks, not necessarily the ride







)


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> Bump. Any help on this?


Raja posted a schematic of the PCIe lanes.



Basically, at least in case of the Sabertooth, connecting an M.2 SSD to the M.2 Connector disables the SataExpress_1 port (Sata12). If you connect it to PCIe_3 (Using the Hyper mini M.2 kit and changing the PCIe_3 speed in BIOS from 2x to 4x) you disable Sata ports 5 and 6. Theoretically, you can use both.

What I cannot understand clearly is this BIOS setting:

M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration [SATA Express]

[M.2] SATA Mode will be switched to M.2. SATA Express can only support PCIE devices
[SATA Express] SATA Mode will be switched to SATA Express. M.2 can only support PCIE devices

It seems to be the other way around.

Regarding using them as boot devices, be sure to use UEFI boot for the OS installer media also. Use Rufus to create a Win 10 install media (may work with 7 also). Then select the OS boot EFI partition created on the USB drive, not the drive itself.


----------



## Kezzerxir

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I would get cold boots at stock as well until mode 1 was enabled. It has to do with the rip jaws 4 not being designed for skylake and another platform it seems.


What is mode 1 exactly and how does that translate to the Asus Z170 Deluxe?


----------



## nstrtj

[/quote] Raja posted a schematic of the PCIe lanes.



Basically, at least in case of the Sabertooth, connecting an M.2 SSD to the M.2 Connector disables the SataExpress_1 port (Sata12). If you connect it to PCIe_3 (Using the Hyper mini M.2 kit and changing the PCIe_3 speed in BIOS from 2x to 4x) you disable Sata ports 5 and 6. Theoretically, you can use both.

What I cannot understand clearly is this BIOS setting:

M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration [SATA Express]

[M.2] SATA Mode will be switched to M.2. SATA Express can only support PCIE devices
[SATA Express] SATA Mode will be switched to SATA Express. M.2 can only support PCIE devices

It seems to be the other way around.

Regarding using them as boot devices, be sure to use UEFI boot for the OS installer media also. Use Rufus to create a Win 10 install media (may work with 7 also). Then select the OS boot EFI partition created on the USB drive, not the drive itself.[/quote]

Thanks for the reply!

So for my setup would be?: -Samsung Pro 950 512gb (pcie_3 x4) via pcie hyperkit mini x4

-Crucial M4 256gb (sata express = SATA6G_1)

-Hatchi 1TB 7200rpm (sata express = SATA6G_2)

The block diagram helps a lot since I'm use to those and wiring diagrams. IF my setup is correct that is...

Ive tried using rufus to make a usb bootable win 7 install but when i select to boot from it in UEFI, it basically just flashes the screen and nothing happens. I'm guessing the usb needs to be formatted a certain way from the looks of it.

On the latter, I probably need a step by step. Im' that bad right now lol.

Edit. I suck at quoting


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezzerxir*
> 
> What is mode 1 exactly and how does that translate to the Asus Z170 Deluxe?


Raja told me it has something to do with loosening the secondary timings on the memory and it helps certain sets of ram like the ones designed for other chipset platforms. Its the one highlighted in red in the pic below. I had to change that from auto to mode 1. Not sure if there is anything on the deluxe like that or not but figured it may be able to help you.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FL00D*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Is it safe to update to 1302 (z170 Deluxe)? Any known issues? Reduced "overclock-ability", perhaps?
> 
> Incidentally, is anyone here using a Corsair K70 RGB keyboard, by any chance? Been having issues with that keyboard and BIOS 1203. Something must be wrong with USB port configuration.
> 
> Much appreciated.


I bricked my Mb with 1302, and Asus had it replaced - so I'm staying away from until the next bios update.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I bricked my Mb with 1302, and Asus had it replaced - so I'm staying away from until the next bios update.


Brutal.

1302 didn't cause any issue for me, but it also didn't seem to help at all. Still stuck at 2500mhz.


----------



## FL00D

Thank you, all! I won't update to 1302 then. Crossing fingers that Asus will get it right with the next one *sigh*.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> Ive tried using rufus to make a usb bootable win 7 install but when i select to boot from it in UEFI, it basically just flashes the screen and nothing happens. I'm guessing the usb needs to be formatted a certain way from the looks of it.
> 
> On the latter, I probably need a step by step. Im' that bad right now lol.
> 
> Edit. I suck at quoting


There are some limitations with UEFI.

First, you need an x64 OS
Then you need to format your destination install disk to GPT. I believe win 10 does this when selecting a partitionless disk for the OS install. Don't know about Win7 but try this starting from _Next I'm going to teach you how to install it in UEFI Mode._
With Win 7 I'm pretty sure you need to boot the USB from chipset USB2.0. Tried USB3.0 and it locked up my peripherals in UEFI.

Now, setup the USB as in the below pic.


Then go into bios and check that you have CSM as below. Disabling CSM will prevent Win7 installation to boot at it will automatically revert to enabled.


Save the bios settings, reboot and enter bios again (haven't found a shortcut for manually booting from a device). Then go to Boot and select your UEFI USB OS install partition as in the example below.


When selecting the install destination drive, install the F6 drivers and see if the Samsung SSD shows up, if not, see if there are other drivers that need to be loaded specifically for the Samsung driver.

Then proceed with installation and take note of the GPT requirement as I mentioned ealier.

Hope I didn't forget anything.

PS: Consider moving to 8.1 or 10. I know they suck (yeah, even 10 IMO) but they boot faster, install faster (USB3), have all the drivers for install. This is why I moved to 8.1 and now 10.
Quote:


> So for my setup would be?: -Samsung Pro 950 512gb (pcie_3 x4) via pcie hyperkit mini x4
> 
> -Crucial M4 256gb (sata express = SATA6G_1)
> 
> -Hatchi 1TB 7200rpm (sata express = SATA6G_2)


You could do that or install it in the M.2 port if you have one and then move the others on SataExpress2 (Sata34) or SATA56. Using it on the Mini adaptor may be better if your case airflow targets it.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> There are some limitations with UEFI.
> 
> First, you need an x64 OS
> Then you need to format your destination install disk to GPT. I believe win 10 does this when selecting a partitionless disk for the OS install. Don't know about Win7 but try this starting from _Next I'm going to teach you how to install it in UEFI Mode._
> With Win 7 I'm pretty sure you need to boot the USB from chipset USB2.0. Tried USB3.0 and it locked up my peripherals in UEFI.
> 
> Now, setup the USB as in the below pic.
> 
> 
> Then go into bios and check that you have CSM as below. Disabling CSM will prevent Win7 installation to boot at it will automatically revert to enabled.
> 
> 
> Save the bios settings, reboot and enter bios again (haven't found a shortcut for manually booting from a device). Then go to Boot and select your UEFI USB OS install partition as in the example below.
> 
> 
> When selecting the install destination drive, install the F6 drivers and see if the Samsung SSD shows up, if not, see if there are other drivers that need to be loaded specifically for the Samsung driver.
> 
> Then proceed with installation and take note of the GPT requirement as I mentioned ealier.
> 
> Hope I didn't forget anything.
> 
> PS: Consider moving to 8.1 or 10. I know they suck (yeah, even 10 IMO) but they boot faster, install faster (USB3), have all the drivers for install. This is why I moved to 8.1 and now 10.
> You could do that or install it in the M.2 port if you have one and then move the others on SataExpress2 (Sata34) or SATA56. Using it on the Mini adaptor may be better if your case airflow targets it.


Thanks a ton for that. The reason I need to install a fresh win 7 is because i have to upgrade it to win10 on the drive being used. It sucks right now but I'll buy win 10 soon so I dont have to deal with slipstreaming and such.

In regards to the ports, wouldn't using the onboard m.2 slot render sataexpress 2 unusable? And also, is there a difference in speed/performance between the using both SATAexpress ports as hard drives (while my 950 pro is sitting on pcie_3) or using the onboard m.2 slot and the sata6G_5/6?

This case is so freaking big. It makes the asus deluxe look small. Plenty of room and airflow for either config.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> In regards to the ports, wouldn't using the onboard m.2 slot render sataexpress 2 unusable?


From the diagram and the manual it seems that only SataExpress_1, meaning SATA12, is shared with the M.2 connector.

Regarding performance between the two, I'm inclined to say the M.2 slot would be faster, but how much faster I can't tell. Maybe 0.01%, maybe 1%, much more then that I don't think so. Either way I believe it to be insignificant.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nstrtj*
> 
> Thanks a ton for that. The reason I need to install a fresh win 7 is because i have to upgrade it to win10 on the drive being used. It sucks right now but I'll buy win 10 soon so I dont have to deal with slipstreaming and such.
> 
> In regards to the ports, wouldn't using the onboard m.2 slot render sataexpress 2 unusable? And also, is there a difference in speed/performance between the using both SATAexpress ports as hard drives (while my 950 pro is sitting on pcie_3) or using the onboard m.2 slot and the sata6G_5/6?
> 
> This case is so freaking big. It makes the asus deluxe look small. Plenty of room and airflow for either config.


I thought the new windows 10 upgrade offer, you dont need to install win 7 first anymore, i thought the new windows 10 will except your windows 7 key for install now.


----------



## PEZ27

Can anyone recommend a 16GB (2x8GB) DDR4 3200mhz kit that is relatively proven to work as expected with the Z170-A?

Thinking about ditching the 2x4GB G.Skill kit I have and making the leap to 16GB, mostly just to see if a different kit fixes my DPC latency issue. If I'm swapping kits I might as well finally graduate from 8GB.


----------



## [email protected]

The Z170-A is a 4 layer board. These boards needs a lot of Sa voltage to run speeds over ddr4-3000 and it is conditional. Would stick with slower memory. Most people that purchase sub 170 dollar boards, don't overspend on memory..


----------



## ladcrooks

why are they chucking out these bios if they don't work? So many complaining, why not get it right the first time. Myself 2 different bios updates, one looses out on adaptive mode the other gives me a blank screen.


----------



## vvv850

Try the Savages at 2400 and cl12


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> why are they chucking out these bios if they don't work? So many complaining, why not get it right the first time. Myself 2 different bios updates, one looses out on adaptive mode the other gives me a blank screen.


What exactly is wrong with the current UEFI revisions? My system in the office is working over 24/7 and has been rock solid. Giving out a black screen isn't really something any one can diagnose for you...Depends on what code is being received.


----------



## Neftex

Anyone updated Pro Gaming to 1102 already? It came out yesterday. Any known problems on other boards with this bios?
Adaptive voltage, FCLK 1000MHz, sleep mode, same voltages stable as in older bios etc.?


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The Z170-A is a 4 layer board. These boards needs a lot of Sa voltage to run speeds over ddr4-3000 and it is conditional. Would stick with slower memory. Most people that purchase sub 170 dollar boards, don't overspend on memory..


Understandable. Just frustrating that apparently that board and the RAM I have can run at 3200, but that triggers the DPC latency issue all over again.


----------



## nstrtj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I thought the new windows 10 upgrade offer, you dont need to install win 7 first anymore, i thought the new windows 10 will except your windows 7 key for install now.


Thanks dude!! I haven't tried to do it since it released but I see that they incorporated that in their fall update. You saved me a lot of pain in the future. I've seriously spent around 30ish hours on reading forums and trial and error and not one forum pointed that out. Theres lengthy how-to's on slipstreaming hotfixes and nvme drivers into a win 7 iso, but then they almost all mention that since win10 boot.wim and install.wim carry those hotfixes and drivers natively so to swap them out with the win7's.

Why do all of that when you can just download win10 iso and put in on a usb and install???

P.S. I've been on 1302 since it dropped and if anything, have seen some improvement more so on the memory stability side. On 1203 I'd been having constant 55's upon first boot with xmp on and intermittently throughout restarts. I had bumped up the SA and VCCIO boot voltage to about 1.225. After flashing 1302 and changing the boot voltages again, I have not had a 55 since, nor really anything negative to note.

P.P.S. I even flashed it via my other internal hdd in EZ Flash (which is not recommended).

EDIT: boot voltages are/were set to 1.200 not 1.225


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I bricked my Mb with 1302, and Asus had it replaced - so I'm staying away from until the next bios update.


Are you serious? And BIOS flashback was of no use?


----------



## kennyj

Welp. It seems I no longer have a working M8H. It refuses to power on at all since turning it off this morning to add a new USB bracket to the back panel. I've unplugged everything internal to the point where only power connectors are going in, no video card, etc. and when I turn on the PSU, all I get is a couple lights on my PS/2 keyboard to light up for about one second. At first, I had flickering lights in the Start and Reset buttons, but now I don't even get that. On occasion, I'll get the lower left red LED to turn on. The PSU works by itself (I also unplugged the PCIe line to the video card to make sure it wasn't interfering with anything.) I tried clearing CMOS, even popped out the CMOS battery for a minute. Tried removing RAM, etc. Nothing seems to make any difference.

Any ideas or do I just have to try and RMA my new motherboard?


----------



## [email protected]

If the ATX connector pins are making good contact RMA the board. Bad PSU connection can cause this also, so it will be one or the other.


----------



## vvv850

I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread but I wasn't able to find it.

What is the difference between the Pump header and a normal fan header on the Sabertooth? Different Wattage capability? If so, what are the power limits for the normal fan headers?

A better manual would have shorten this thread by a lot...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> I'm sure this has been discussed in this thread but I wasn't able to find it.
> 
> What is the difference between the Pump header and a normal fan header on the Sabertooth? Different Wattage capability? If so, what are the power limits for the normal fan headers?
> 
> A better manual would have shorten this thread by a lot...


Hello

All fan/pump headers are rated at 1A max.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All fan/pump headers are rated at 1A max.


Thanks for the info, but why call it a Pump header when it is still a PWM/12VDC 1A header?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Thanks for the info, but why call it a Pump header when it is still a PWM/12VDC 1A header?


Because the pwm control capability is there. Always better to power pumps directly from the psu.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Are you serious? And BIOS flashback was of no use?


100% serious. I went through every step imaginable to get it working again (including BIOS flashback resetting CMOS via jumper, removing the battery for hours with no power, taking everything out of my case and then benching the board while inserting parts individually, etc etc) and then did those steps AGAIN with an ASUS rep on the line. It just ended my board. It sounds like other people have had luck, but I'm not tempting fate. I'll wait for the next BIOS


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Because the pwm control capability is there. Always better to power pumps directly from the psu.


*"Always better to power pumps directly from the psu"*

True for higher power pumps suitable for custom loop operation. But if AIO manufacturers found onboard headers to be unsuitable for their pumps then I imagine they would not come with the mating connector. Similarly, Asus would not see it fit to include a 1A W_PUMP header on its more upscale boards.

Furthermore, while the W_PUMP header does not have all the features of a fan header, it allows for either PWM or DC Mode operation and monitored RPM control of pumps with compatible motors.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> 100% serious. I went through every step imaginable to get it working again (including BIOS flashback resetting CMOS via jumper, removing the battery for hours with no power, taking everything out of my case and then benching the board while inserting parts individually, etc etc) and then did those steps AGAIN with an ASUS rep on the line. It just ended my board. It sounds like other people have had luck, but I'm not tempting fate. I'll wait for the next BIOS


Sorry to hear. Thought BIOS Flashback had this sort of thing covered. Well, after seeing your post, I extracted the BIOS chip from my MB and copied the contents to a file using a Winbond compatible programmer. Can rewrite contents back to the chip if bricked later on. Also, about to purchase a BIOS chip from AliExpress to confirm redundancy. Don't want to be caught with pants down if that ever happens to me.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Sorry to hear. Thought BIOS Flashback had this sort of thing covered. Well, after seeing your post, I extracted the BIOS chip from my MB and copied the contents to a file using a Winbond compatible programmer. Can rewrite contents back to the chip if bricked later on. Also, about to purchase a BIOS chip from AliExpress to confirm redundancy. Don't want to be caught with pants down if that ever happens to me.


Do you have to solder the bios replacement chips to board.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Always better to power pumps directly from the psu"*
> 
> True for higher power pumps suitable for custom loop operation. But if AIO manufacturers found onboard headers to be unsuitable for their pumps then I imagine they would not come with the mating connector. Similarly, Asus would not see it fit to include a 1A W_PUMP header on its more upscale boards.
> 
> Furthermore, while the W_PUMP header does not have all the features of a fan header, it allows for either PWM or DC Mode operation and monitored RPM control of pumps with compatible motors.


I admit I'm more used to talking about individual components other than AIO. But 1A @ 12v is only 12w...not much in other words. I wouldn't feel comfortable pushing it when it's just as easy to run the rpm & pwm from the header and the power from the psu.
But that's me.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Sorry to hear. Thought BIOS Flashback had this sort of thing covered. Well, after seeing your post, I extracted the BIOS chip from my MB and copied the contents to a file using a Winbond compatible programmer. Can rewrite contents back to the chip if bricked later on. Also, about to purchase a BIOS chip from AliExpress to confirm redundancy. Don't want to be caught with pants down if that ever happens to me.


Hello

USB BIOS Flashback cannot always repair a BIOS flash gone wrong due to a configuration error or instability during the flash. If using a programmer any available firmware version can be flashed to the chip. No need to read and save the current data from the chip for later use.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Do you have to solder the bios replacement chips to board.


Hello

No it is socketed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Do you have to solder the bios replacement chips to board.


not on most.
nvm - ninja'd.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> USB BIOS Flashback cannot always repair a BIOS flash gone wrong due to a configuration error or instability during the flash. If using a programmer any available firmware version can be flashed to the chip. No need to read and save the current data from the chip for later use.
> Hello
> 
> No it is socketed.


Thats great to know, so if i ever did mess up the bios while flashing, its just a case of taking old bios chip out, and putting new one into the bios socket and flashing correct ? and are they exspensive to buy ? cheers


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Do you have to solder the bios replacement chips to board.


No, at least not in my case (M8G), it's a socketed PDIP-8 chip (W25Q128FVAIQ, with top side marking 25Q128FVIQ). These thru-hole packages (instead of SMD) are difficult to find in the US in small quantities. Bear in mind I'm talking "blank" chips here. You need to program them before they can be used.

IIRC, Asus and others used to sell motherboard dependent programmed BIOS replacement chips during the Sandy Bridge era, probably because bricking was more commonplace then. Hence my surprise when hearing about this Skylake case.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What exactly is wrong with the current UEFI revisions? My system in the office is working over 24/7 and has been rock solid. Giving out a black screen isn't really something any one can diagnose for you...Depends on what code is being received.


well arnt you the lucky one, asus is mecca to you - all the complaints over the net mean jack poo









I can get the bios showing up as 0504 but will not boot into os, as said before 2 bios not functioning as they should


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> No, at least not in my case (M8G), it's a socketed PDIP-8 chip (W25Q128FVAIQ, with top side marking 25Q128FVIQ). These thru-hole packages (instead of SMD) are difficult to find in the US in small quantities. Bear in mind I'm talking "blank" chips here. You need to program them before they can be used.
> 
> IIRC, Asus and others used to sell motherboard dependent programmed BIOS replacement chips during the Sandy Bridge era, probably because bricking was more commonplace then. Hence my surprise when hearing about this Skylake case.


Cheers, when you say you need to programme them, you mean i have to flash a bios on them before they work ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> USB BIOS Flashback cannot always repair a BIOS flash gone wrong due to a configuration error or instability during the flash. If using a programmer any available firmware version can be flashed to the chip. No need to read and save the current data from the chip for later use.
> Hello
> 
> No it is socketed.


*"USB BIOS Flashback cannot always repair a BIOS flash gone wrong due to a configuration error or instability during the flash."*

Yeah, **it happens.

*"If using a programmer any available firmware version can be flashed to the chip. No need to read and save the current data from the chip for later use."*

If you're saying that one can simply flash the contents of the CAP file, for any version, to the chip then I have to disagree. In fact, you should know better than that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cheers, when you say you need to programme them, you mean i have to flash a bios on them before they work ?


Yes, they're just serial flash memory chips.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> If you're saying that one can simply flash the contents of the CAP file, for any version, to the chip then I have to disagree. In fact, you should know better than that.


Hello

lol. Exactly what I'm saying. The only issue one would have using a downloaded file is if the programmer was not configured to start with a 0x800 offset. But as basic as this requirement is anyone knowledgeable with EPROM programming should not be tripped up by this.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Yes, they're just serial flash memory chips.


Ok cheers, might buy one just for backup then, as last bios chip i bought years back was 315 but had to be soldered on.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> well arnt you the lucky one, asus is mecca to you - all the complaints over the net mean jack poo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can get the bios showing up as 0504 but will not boot into os, as said before 2 bios not functioning as they should


Yes, and the funny part about that is I've been running 3866Mhz DRAM daily which is roughly 20% higher than most users will even bother with - without problems. Sometimes things are easier to resolve when one doesn't instantly blame the vendor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, and the funny part about that is *I've been running 3866Mhz DRAM* daily which is roughly 20% higher than most users will even bother with - without problems. Sometimes things are easier to resolve when one doesn't instantly blame the vendor.


----------



## Jpmboy

Something odd with MemTweak "Efficiency" when using bclk 200?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, and the funny part about that is I've been running 3866Mhz DRAM daily which is roughly 20% higher than most users will even bother with - without problems. Sometimes things are easier to resolve when one doesn't instantly blame the vendor.


so all m/boards are equal when asus chuck out a bios - yours is a ASUS X99-Deluxe , mine is not, so unless you have the same board, do not preach to me. And if you read my post properly, it was not just the 0504. And if all was perfect with asus, they wouldn't be chucking revised bios so quickly. Not to say others like Giga and so are not doing the same thing.









And your computer skills maybe well above others, the normal layman who buys a board is not expected to have to resolve an issue, he expects the damn bios to work.

And what about not so long ago of others complaining about their cpu's, dying from asus boards?
Your answer would be - didn't happen to me, so it was their fault


----------



## error-id10t

Can anyone tell me why I can't use SA/IO more than 1.1v without the screen starting to flicker when using standard XMP (1.15v) and then freezing above that?

Those who OC their GPU (everyone?) it's exactly like that, when you've gone too far and screen goes stupid / flickers / freezes. Now, I'm only using iGPU and have down-clocked that too. Just need to understand if I'm missing something obvious or if it's in-fact tied to iGPU somehow?

The IMC can't be that bad seeing as it's doing 3333CAS16 at 1.1v IO/SA and 1.4v vRAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> so all m/boards are equal when asus chuck out a bios - yours is a ASUS X99-Deluxe , mine is not, so unless you have the same board, do not preach to me. And if you read my post properly, it was not just the 0504. And if all was perfect with asus, they wouldn't be chucking revised bios so quickly. Not to say others like Giga and so are not doing the same thing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And your computer skills maybe well above others, the normal layman who buys a board is not expected to have to resolve an issue, he expects the damn bios to work.
> 
> And what about not so long ago of others complaining about their cpu's, dying from asus boards?
> Your answer would be - didn't happen to me, so it was their fault


Actually I have a Z170 Deluxe.

No my answer to you would be to provide more information. What I read from your post was that you were receiving a black screen and you are unable to enter the OS. It doesn't take any amount of effort to elaborate on this or to realise this narrows this down to a huge number of things depending on what else is in the system. Most of the EUFI updates are to microcode and memory overclocking enhancements at this stage in the products life. If you'd rather not have these feel free to use other boards.


----------



## ladcrooks

what is easier is to revert back to the bios before, have already tried a minimal 7 - 10 times with the latest bios, i will wait for another bios update that will work ! End off!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> what is easier is to revert back to the bios before, have already tried a minimal 7 - 10 times with the latest bios, i will wait for another bios update that will work ! End off!


Ok. In future the Q-Code LED may help you know what is actually happening

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Can anyone tell me why I can't use SA/IO more than 1.1v without the screen starting to flicker when using standard XMP (1.15v) and then freezing above that?
> 
> Those who OC their GPU (everyone?) it's exactly like that, when you've gone too far and screen goes stupid / flickers / freezes. Now, I'm only using iGPU and have down-clocked that too. Just need to understand if I'm missing something obvious or if it's in-fact tied to iGPU somehow?
> 
> The IMC can't be that bad seeing as it's doing 3333CAS16 at 1.1v IO/SA and 1.4v vRAM.


With the IO/SA at 1.1v do you still experience the flickering? If not and the memory is HCI memtest stable I would not be concerned. If speculating, the iGPU may not like what it is being fed. Memory stability is generally a lot better on the later EUFI revisions - so you may not need as much VCCSA.

For best memory results I would recommend using a discrete GPU or stick to 3000mhz or below when on iGPU ideally


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> the normal layman who buys a board is not expected to have to resolve an issue, he expects the damn bios to work.


Hello

The normal layman who purchases a complete system should not be expected to resolve any issues. Purchasing separate components and assembling a system places one in an IT type role. When assuming this type role one should have the necessary equipment, spare parts and knowledge needed to successfully troubleshoot issues as they arise. Perhaps with your expectations a prebuilt system would be a better route to take in the future.


----------



## vvv850

He was talking about faulty bios and taking measures to make the board work despite the numerous bugs enclosed in those iterations.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> He was talking about faulty bios and taking measures to make the board work despite the numerous bugs enclosed in those iterations.
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Hello

Really? All channel (mainstream) boards share the same base code. The UEFI differences are the additional features the particular model supports. Where are are the other thousands of uses with these purported issues?


----------



## vvv850

So bricking, voltage after sleep issues, adaptive voltage issues, offset voltage and sign issues, old NVMe on M.2 issue are irrelevant unless they are reported by thousands of users...

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## [email protected]

Some issues affect only the individual, others manifest depending on how the system has been setup. The black screen issue being reported seems to be an individual case, which is why the user was asked for more parts/config info by SS who was trying to help.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, and the funny part about that is I've been running 3866Mhz DRAM daily which is roughly 20% higher than most users will even bother with - without problems. Sometimes things are easier to resolve when one doesn't instantly blame the vendor.


Scone buddy, 2 sticks or 4 what timings are you using for 3866, can you get them stable at CR1? using 4 sticks CR1 above 3600MHZ has been close to impossible for me, I haven't gone past 1.425 volts on the dram, VCSA 1.25 and VCIO 1.2 trying to keep volts reasonably safe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> So bricking, voltage after sleep issues, adaptive voltage issues, offset voltage and sign issues, old NVMe on M.2 issue are irrelevant unless they are reported by thousands of users...
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


the funny thing is, if you follow the Skylake Overclocking Guide thread.... every issue mentioned (well, except "bricking" - that's mostly/always pilot error) is either resolved on ASUS z170, but not on several other manuf MB, or myth.

_________________________________________________________________
Anyway... does anyone have a clue regarding Memtweak "Efficiency" and bclk 200?


----------



## [email protected]

The efficiency score isn't accurate - was never designed to be. I'd ignore it.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the funny thing is, if you follow the Skylake Overclocking Guide thread.... every issue mentioned (well, except "bricking" - that's mostly/always pilot error) is either resolved on ASUS z170, but not on several other manuf MB, or myth.
> 
> _________________________________________________________________
> Anyway... does anyone have a clue regarding Memtweak "Efficiency" and bclk 200?


Reading your post is clear to me that this debate is not a healthy one. Starting with bricking a bios update being mostly/always a user error (I mean flashing from a fat32 usb a file posted on an Asus site is difficult and it's your fault it bricked...) and finishing with "workarounds" found on forums to get the voltage to behave as it should and as Asus intended it to, are, in your opinion, normal things and not a sign of poor QA (for every Asus Z170 bios iteration, offset and adaptive voltage combined with the signs had different results and it misbehaved coming out of sleep).

But hey, each has their standards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The efficiency score isn't accurate - was never designed to be. I'd ignore it.


Yup, I know it's a meaningless value, but glaringly with the same ram settings: on bclk 100 it's ~ 65000, 200 it's what's shown. No big deal. 200 BCLK is working very well.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> Reading your post is clear to me that this debate is not a healthy one. Starting with bricking a bios update being mostly/always a user error (I mean flashing from a fat32 usb a file posted on an Asus site is difficult and it's your fault it bricked...) and finishing with "workarounds" found on forums to get the voltage to behave as it should and as Asus intended it to, are, in your opinion, normal things and not a sign of poor QA (for every Asus Z170 bios iteration, offset and adaptive voltage combined with the signs had different results and it misbehaved coming out of sleep).
> 
> But hey, each has their standards.


You're not wrong on many points... but you'd be surprised how many users will flash their MB bios (or their GPU bios - more common) with an OC on-board, usually a pseudostable one at that and then blame the wrong root cause for the "event".


----------



## against

Can anyone confirm BIOS Version 1202 for the *Asus Maximus VIII Hero* is no longer a BETA version?

Checking the site today it looks like the "Beta Version" tag was removed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Scone buddy, 2 sticks or 4 what timings are you using for 3866, can you get them stable at CR1? using 4 sticks CR1 above 3600MHZ has been close to impossible for me, I haven't gone past 1.425 volts on the dram, VCSA 1.25 and VCIO 1.2 trying to keep volts reasonably safe.


I've not tried to get CR1 stable at that frequency no, might be quite difficult unconditionally on some CPU. I can certainly try and get back to you later in the week as I have not tried on the last few UEFI revisions.

This kit is two sticks, 2x4GB. At a liberal 18-20-20-40. I found with the TG kit I actually needed 15-20mv more DRAM voltage to get them to pass Google stress app at XMP.

It's unclear if these are binned at CR2 or CR1 as different sites suggest either or. Using XMP at CR2 was easy when coupled with adequate VCCSA (2 hours Google Stress app stable). This is obviously on the Deluxe, perhaps Raja can compare any obvious contrast in able frequencies between the top boards. I'd imagine on Z170 there isn't a great deal of difference between the Deluxe and ROG offerings, besides above 4000mhz naturally

https://www.overclockers.co.uk/teamgroup-xtreem-8gb-2x4gb-ddr4-pc4-31200c18-3866mhz-dual-channel-kit-black-txd48g3866hc18adc01-my-067-tg.html


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's unclear if these are binned at CR2 or CR1 as different sites suggest either or.


Hello

Unless specifically stated high performance memory is normally qualified at 2N as the manufacturers cannot account for IMC variance.


----------



## Silent Scone

Makes even more sense it would be 2T in this case as TG clearly tried to get these kits out to stockists fast enough in sight of being 'first'. The voltage range given also would indicate that a fair amount more voltage might be needed to get them to operate than the profiled 1.35v which is what I found.

I wouldn't recommend 8GB at that price anyway, and I believe there are now better kits available in that range that may have better guardband and range


----------



## Menthol

You don't need to spend any time on it, I was just curious, forgot you had already mentioned that kit before


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> With the IO/SA at 1.1v do you still experience the flickering? If not and the memory is HCI memtest stable I would not be concerned. If speculating, the iGPU may not like what it is being fed. Memory stability is generally a lot better on the later EUFI revisions - so you may not need as much VCCSA.
> 
> For best memory results I would recommend using a discrete GPU or stick to 3000mhz or below when on iGPU ideally


With IO/SA @ 1.1v there is no flicker, odd behavior and it's HCI memtest stable.

Reason for the question is that I'm trying to give these cheap modules some breathing space to see if I could get them to 3466 as it gives a nice bump in performance, but without being able to raise IO/SA I'm stuck with vRAM only and that's already 1.4v which is my personal limiter. I can't see PCH mentioned anywhere as something that may affected anything.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone with the latest version of Win10, does the ASUS Boot SW still work for you? It appears to install fine but at my end, nothing happens anymore. It worked fine before this latest Win10 upgrade/update.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone with the latest version of Win10, does the ASUS Boot SW still work for you? It appears to install fine but at my end, nothing happens anymore. It worked fine before this latest Win10 upgrade/update.


Hello

The Boot Setting utility and build 1511? If so no issues here.


----------



## Gerbacio

second board.... beeps makes normal sounds ...all lights on...NO DISPLAY

i tried on-board, taking everything out ...if i take the ram it beeps like mad ...tried 1 on different slots....

im sure its not the video card...it can only be ram (no ram errors in regards to beeps) , Power Supply???, Processor???

im at a loss now, i have no clue on what to do anymore. Has anyone experienced anything similar?

Please help


----------



## prickly007

Raja, any idea when the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha will be released in Canada (and/or the US)? Pricing info?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The Boot Setting utility and build 1511? If so no issues here.


Ok thanks Praz, I'll keep searching what's wrong here.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Raja, any idea when the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha will be released in Canada (and/or the US)? Pricing info?


Some time in Dec. Price will be unveiled around release.


----------



## Deders

Any ETA on the fix for the M.2 setting in the bios reverting to Sata Express on the z170 Deluxe? Been waiting ages so I can try a fresh install of Windows 10 (it crashes when I install drivers currently) and many of the 30 day trials for programs are about to run out. I would activate them but many of them only allow for 3 activations, and i've already activated twice.


----------



## FlanK3r

1202 or 1101 for higher OC with daily cooling method at M8H?







Praz? Did you tested it? (Im sorry, Im lazzy to test both BIOSes now







)


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> second board.... beeps makes normal sounds ...all lights on...NO DISPLAY
> 
> i tried on-board, taking everything out ...if i take the ram it beeps like mad ...tried 1 on different slots....
> 
> im sure its not the video card...it can only be ram (no ram errors in regards to beeps) , Power Supply???, Processor???
> 
> im at a loss now, i have no clue on what to do anymore. Has anyone experienced anything similar?
> 
> Please help


Sounds tough. Other than taking it all apart and reassembling on a cardboard box it's hard to say. Of course that won't account for the psu and any bad wiring.
good luck!


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Gerbacio*
> 
> second board.... beeps makes normal sounds ...all lights on...NO DISPLAY
> 
> i tried on-board, taking everything out ...if i take the ram it beeps like mad ...tried 1 on different slots....
> 
> im sure its not the video card...it can only be ram (no ram errors in regards to beeps) , Power Supply???, Processor???
> 
> im at a loss now, i have no clue on what to do anymore. Has anyone experienced anything similar?
> 
> Please help
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds tough. Other than taking it all apart and reassembling on a cardboard box it's hard to say. Of course that won't account for the psu and any bad wiring.
> good luck!
Click to expand...

Any post codes, beep codes? There has to be something to help with diagnosis.

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> 1202 or 1101 for higher OC with daily cooling method at M8H?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Praz? Did you tested it? (Im sorry, Im lazzy to test both BIOSes now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Hi @FlanK3r

I have the Extreme set up so no testing with that firmware for the Hero. However, if the system is also being used for 24/7 stuff I would go with the 1202 UEFI version for the improvements implemented.


----------



## FlanK3r

u right, I tested it quickly... Seems OK this BIOS



yellow=best BIOS results
red=worst


----------



## ladcrooks

After a ding dong earlier on as someone rattled my cage - I apologies if anyone saw my 'not in the English dictionary words ' Shame on me









But here I am with bios 0505 that works where 0504 did not and I being accused of not knowing how to, my doing, my ..... of course not Asus fault







- they are god on here

At least I now know I wasn't going bonkers


----------



## Chalupa

Hey guys! I'm wondering if anyone has an Asus Maximus board with the new G.Skill TridentZ RAM? I'm looking into a system that would feature both components and want to know how close the RAM's color scheme is to the Maximus' unique heatsink color. I have looked up and down the internet for a good picture of the two and only found a few examples but nothing has been conclusive for me. Thanks for you time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> After a ding dong earlier on as someone rattled my cage - I apologies if anyone saw my 'not in the English dictionary words ' Shame on me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But here I am with bios 0505 that works where 0504 did not and I being accused of not knowing how to, my doing, my ..... of course not Asus fault
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - they are god on here
> 
> At least I now know I wasn't going bonkers


glad the flash worked for ya bro!








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Chalupa*
> 
> Hey guys! I'm wondering if anyone has an Asus Maximus board with the new G.Skill TridentZ RAM? I'm looking into a system that would feature both components and want to know how close the RAM's color scheme is to the Maximus' unique heatsink color. I have looked up and down the internet for a good picture of the two and only found a few examples but nothing has been conclusive for me. Thanks for you time.



MAX 8 Extrteme


----------



## FlanK3r

I will have these RAM soon, at Friday....


----------



## PEZ27

Update: I've been able to max out my RAM at 2533mhz before the audio latency kicks in. Once I try to take it to 2600mhz or up, it's game over.

I decided to buy a new memory kit, 16GB at 3000mhz instead of 3200mhz with bit more relaxed timings. Interested in seeing if it makes any difference in regards to the frequency/dpc latency issue. If not, well, at least I doubled my RAM.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad the flash worked for ya bro!


Thanks


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Really? All channel (mainstream) boards share the same base code. The UEFI differences are the additional features the particular model supports. Where are are the other thousands of uses with these purported issues?


I swore at you as you were belittling , still, no excuse for me to throw my rattle out the pram , so sorry! But the above does not tally. Why did 0504 fail but 0505 did not? I tried many times to get 0504 to work. I downloaded more than once just in case it was corrupt How come the others worked before?

Maybe you should work on the assumption Asus cannot cover everything, nor other vendors, as they don't - funny how 0505 came quickly after 0504


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I swore at you as you were belittling , still, no excuse for me to throw my rattle out the pram , so sorry! But the above does not tally. Why did 0504 fail but 0505 did not? I tried many times to get 0504 to work. I downloaded more than once just in case it was corrupt How come the others worked before?
> 
> Maybe you should work on the assumption Asus cannot cover everything, nor other vendors, as they don't - funny how 0505 came quickly after 0504


You never stated what you had tried - are people to assume it was default, overclocked, or an incompatibility with some system component?


----------



## ladcrooks

Sorry, without going back through what was stated, i always revert back to default before a bios update and as stated, I tried numerous times. The barking of Asus bios's , it would not just be Asus that suffers, other vendors are guilty as well.

Not only that, my circumstances were the same for each bios update - ' incompatibility with some system component? ' Does not come into the equation and my build is shown









I am lost a bit here ' You never stated what you had tried ' there is not much you can do, is there? Bear in mind i reverted back to 0412 numerous times

any way lets look forward - its good to see a rep on here and from all departments where they exist


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> Sorry, without going back through what was stated, i always revert back to default before a bios update and as stated, I tried numerous times. The barking of Asus bios's , it would not just be Asus that suffers, other vendors are guilty as well.
> 
> Not only that, my circumstances were the same for each bios update - ' incompatibility with some system component? ' Does not come into the equation and my build is shown
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am lost a bit here ' You never stated what you had tried ' there is not much you can do, is there? Bear in mind i reverted back to 0412 numerous times
> 
> any way lets look forward - its good to see a rep on here and from all departments where they exist


Rep for North America of course - not other regions.

The post needs to be clear on things tried, otherwise it is useless to others. The layout of the posts was not very clear from what I can recall - which is why more than one person was asking for more info.

Sometimes it's the style of one's writing - may not be clear to others, even though the author perceives it to be so.


----------



## ladcrooks

agree! We in the UK talk properly


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> agree! We in the UK talk properly


I'm in the UK also - just don't cover it as a region. Ordinarily, I would not reply to a user based outside North America, but seeing as others are free to reply in the thread, and things got very heated (expletives are a nasty form of communication), I had a look through the posts..

Just looking back at the posts in the thread, it is difficult for a person to piece together what the issue is, such as whether you were changing settings or otherwise. Which is why anyone trying to help would ask for more info:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2340#post_24641537

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2340#post_24639914

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2340#post_24641537

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2310#post_24634689

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2300#post_24632802

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2270#post_24629372

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2220#post_24622314

-Raja


----------



## ladcrooks

The beginning -

*I myself have had trouble with adaptive with bios 0412, and 0504 my screen does not appear after boot up, so frustrating*

I was answering someone else about *adative* the above is straight forward and when i used bios 0504 the screen does not appear after boot, no OS. But what is your point stringing this along?

*Now on 0505 that worked without an hiccup*, same procedure, where as 0504 gave me an headache, there is nothing else to say - the rest is history


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> u right, I tested it quickly... Seems OK this BIOS
> 
> 
> 
> yellow=best BIOS results
> red=worst


Hello

Seems like 1202 is the one to use from your testing. Performance is good as well as having the fixes related to the previous sleep/Intel microcode updates.


----------



## PEZ27

Got the new RAM kit, same damn audio latency issues.

The problem is either the motherboard (Asus), the bios (Asus), or the Xonar Essence ST drivers, (also Asus).

What a bummer this is turning out to be. Still very willing to listen to and play with any BIOS setting tweaks that may resolve this. I shouldn't have to underclock my RAM to use basic board functions.


----------



## raveya

hello, who has the problem with slow boot on the Asus Z170 Deluxe too?

Im using:

i7 6700k
Asus Z170 Deluxe 1302 Bios
32GB Corsair DDR4 3000 MHZ Memory XMP

also I have DRCT Key disabled and MRC Fast Boot enabled!

takes about 10 Seconds to get a screen.

Also when I enter Bios via F12 / ENTF it takes like 5 Seconds...

can anyone help here???


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *raveya*
> 
> hello, who has the problem with slow boot on the Asus Z170 Deluxe too?
> 
> Im using:
> 
> i7 6700k
> Asus Z170 Deluxe 1302 Bios
> 32GB Corsair DDR4 3000 MHZ Memory XMP
> 
> also I have DRCT Key disabled and MRC Fast Boot enabled!
> 
> takes about 10 Seconds to get a screen.
> 
> Also when I enter Bios via F12 / ENTF it takes like 5 Seconds...
> 
> can anyone help here???


Please fill out rig builder so we can see what else is in the machine. Also best to test memory stability before enabling Fast MRC if not having done so already. This feature stores the last successful POST memory training in NVRAM, which if only partially stable can cause issues further on if experiencing instability.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Got the new RAM kit, same damn audio latency issues.
> 
> The problem is either the motherboard (Asus), the bios (Asus), or the Xonar Essence ST drivers, (also Asus).
> 
> What a bummer this is turning out to be. Still very willing to listen to and play with any BIOS setting tweaks that may resolve this. I shouldn't have to underclock my RAM to use basic board functions.


2600 isn't underclocking memory, this is still a 20% overclock. Your issue seems isolated. Without looking back through your posts, can you confirm if you've tried to run 3000 or 3200 on the memory with the Xonar removed from the system?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> The beginning -
> 
> *I myself have had trouble with adaptive with bios 0412, and 0504 my screen does not appear after boot up, so frustrating*
> 
> I was answering someone else about *adative* the above is straight forward and when i used bios 0504 the screen does not appear after boot, no OS. But what is your point stringing this along?
> 
> *Now on 0505 that worked without an hiccup*, same procedure, where as 0504 gave me an headache, there is nothing else to say - the rest is history


I recall asking you for what was being disabled on the Q-Code several times but had no response.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2600 isn't underclocking memory, this is still a 20% overclock. Your issue seems isolated. Without looking back through your posts, can you confirm if you've tried to run 3000 or 3200 on the memory with the Xonar removed from the system?


Yes. I've run 3200 and lower on my original kit, and now 3000 and lower on my new kit. The issue happens with and without the Xonar. The issue happens when using the onboard audio as well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I was answering someone else about *adative* the above is straight forward and when i used bios 0504 the screen does not appear after boot, no OS. But what is your point stringing this along?


To encourage you to make less sketchy, ambiguous posts in future when reporting an issue or soliciting help from others.


----------



## ladcrooks

I just read through the posts again - Yep! I now admit being stomped on the Q code, thinking at the time it related to a BSOD, and having a blank screen, i had no info. I now know what was meant. Silly me for not understanding ' Q Code '

My build info is plain to see. And whilst I was trying load 0504 that failed so many times, i had my head stuck in my Asus manual.

Please tell me where it mentions Q codes in the ASUS Z97M-PLUS Micro m/board manual - enlighten me please!

If you show me where, you can call me a plonker - you have my permission. But if the shoe is on the other foot you will be wearing it









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No my answer to you would be to provide more information. What I read from your post was that you were receiving a black screen and you are unable to enter the OS. It doesn't take any amount of effort to elaborate on this or to realise this narrows this down to a huge number of things depending on what else is in the system. Most of the EUFI updates are to microcode and memory overclocking enhancements at this stage in the products life. If you'd rather not have these feel free to use other boards.


You tried to help but you confused me - you spoke of a product i do not have! You jumped the gun! My build is plain to see, maybe you should think before answering! And my system - Nothing was changed between bios! Same parts, same OS, 0412 worked, not adaptive, 0504, no boot into OS, bios 0505, works, not adaptive!

My Asus story goes on - and you telling me maybe a pre-built system would suit be better,well,that was the icing on the cake - hence i flipped, now please. I tried closing this earlier on and with an *apology* to you,but the pair of you seem, to carry on dancing on my grave to try and belittle me even more.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I just read through the posts again - Yep! I now admit being stomped on the Q code, thinking at the time it related to a BSOD, and having a blank screen, i had no info. I now know what was meant. Silly me for not understanding ' Q Code '
> 
> My build info is plain to see. And whilst I was trying load 0504 that failed so many times, i had my head stuck in my Asus manual.
> 
> Please tell me where it mentions Q codes in the ASUS Z97M-PLUS Micro m/board manual - enlighten me please!
> 
> If you show me where, you can call me a plonker - you have my permission. But if the shoe is on the other foot you will be wearing it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You tried to help but you confused me - you spoke of a product i do not have! You jumped the gun! My build is plain to see, maybe you should think before answering! And my system - Nothing was changed between bios! Same parts, same OS, 0412 worked, not adaptive, 0504, no boot into OS, bios 0505, works, not adaptive!
> 
> My Asus story goes on - and you telling me maybe a pre-built system would suit be better,well,that was the icing on the cake - hence i flipped, now please. I tried closing this earlier on and with an *apology* to you,but the pair of you seem, to carry on dancing on my grave to try and belittle me even more.


What would have helped instead of the ambiguous posts was something like this:

"When I update to the UEFI build, following the flash, my system will not pass POST."

That itself would have been enough to get a better response from others. The brief statement mentioning adaptive issues and other posts using the term BOOT implied to the third person (that has no idea what you are doing), that changes could have been made within UEFI. You need to lay out posts whilst thinking from the third person perspective.


----------



## ladcrooks

agreed on the first post then it went ....... just forget please, or if you have to have, the last word, be my guest.

I was quite good at at school, in fact top class, but you know, when you leave school and you do not sit behind a desk pushing a pen , you forget a bit of the English language . I went into the building trade, and for many years .


----------



## Silent Scone

Best to forget and move on. As Raja says, the terminology used didn't aid you - the Q-Code display doesn't only help the user but also for anyone else trying to help in the event of no POST. Do not think for a moment I or most others are aware of the reason for every code given, but the manual can be referred to and in the event it is overclocking related these codes are reoccurring and can be linked to probable cause. It's not expected of you to know these things, however you seemed quick to blame the board which makes others less inclined to help as this gives off the impression ones mind is already made up.


----------



## ladcrooks

I was not going to answer, but i feel compelled to do so ! My board does not have a Q-Code display, nor is there anything relating to any troubleshooting in the Asus Z170M-Plus manual - did you even read my last post before jumping in feet first ?

Good night Mr Magoo


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I was not going to answer, but i feel compelled to do so ! My board does not have a Q-Code display, nor is there anything relating to any troubleshooting in the Asus Z170M-Plus manual - did you even read my last post before jumping in feet first ?
> 
> Good night Mr Magoo


This was prior to you mentioning what board was owned and I admit I had not seen the signature. However I was replying to the fact you weren't sure what the Q-code display even referred to and why I had asked. I think Praz' suggestion may have been the right one as you're not keen on trying to resolve the problem. I didn't need an apology, I wasn't offended







.


----------



## ladcrooks

its not whether you needed an apology or not - my word at the time was foul, you caught me at a very troubled time in my life, but that is no excuse to vent my anger elsewhere, even though you did wind me up. I do not want to fall out with anyone, as quick as make a mistake, I am nearly as quick to rectify it. More than I can say for some on here. Not our issue but others that I have noticed.

Your right ' Q-code display ' I was thinking BSOD , I am not afraid to admit when i am wrong, my post above or before explains that's,. My nature, character, will not let me bull, pretend something I am not, nor hide something I don't know. Crikey! What is this site about? To learn and give knowledge.

Good day, Good evening or whatever the time is where you reside


----------



## BrokenPC

Anyone here with a mobo that sports a U.2 connector with a drive attached as a boot drive and has a working HDD activity LED? I'm just wondering. I have a 2.5" drive connected to a hyperkit in a HyperCard plugged into the 3rd PCIE slot set to x4 in the bios and it works perfect except the hdd led connector on the mobo is still being routed to the sata ports. Kind of weird having that led flash with activity on the data drive.


----------



## BrokenPC

@Raja, Intel recently updated the firmware in the 750 drives to change the HDD activity led from always on, blink with activity to the more consumer oriented way of just blinking with activity. I have a 2.5" 750 set as boot plugged into a hyperkit which is installed in a HyperCard on pciex3 in a Z170 deluxe. I have a second SATA ssd plugged into SATA port 3. The HDD activity LED header on the mobo blinks with activity on the secondary HDD. Is there a way to get it to blink with activity on the boot drive installed in PCIE? I know some boards have a BIOS option to do this.


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Hey guys, I have my system up and running fully stable and have absolutely no issue with it but in windows Event Viewer I keep seeing this ACPI Error Event ID 56 on every boot, I researched it a lot and it seems an issue with all Z170 Mptherboards, can anyone tell me if this is going to be fixed with Bios update or is there something I need to do on my end to fix it?


----------



## donald24

The absolute LAST thing I would worry about, is event errors in Windows log...

You say you else have no problems with the setup, are you searching for one? Have FUN with your system, mate!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> @Raja, Intel recently updated the firmware in the 750 drives to change the HDD activity led from always on, blink with activity to the more consumer oriented way of just blinking with activity. I have a 2.5" 750 set as boot plugged into a hyperkit which is installed in a HyperCard on pciex3 in a Z170 deluxe. I have a second SATA ssd plugged into SATA port 3. The HDD activity LED header on the mobo blinks with activity on the secondary HDD. Is there a way to get it to blink with activity on the boot drive installed in PCIE? I know some boards have a BIOS option to do this.


I will need to ask HQ about this - may take a while as it's not a high priority item.

-Raja


----------



## daddioj

maybe this has been answered before. I have a Asu Z170-A perfectly stable @ 4.5ghz 3ghz memory. does anyone notice the memory size on the latest bios? sometimes it says something like 11mb's and in the bios itself it reads like -23473838483 lol I want to make sure this is only a bios bug


----------



## Dutch72

Hi Guys,

A new ASUS Z170 Sabertooth Mark1 is ordered and on it's way







For the OS W10 i want to get the new Samsung M.2 950 Pro drive.

Do you have any info which particular setting(s) must be done in the BIOS to make it workable and bootable?

As i saw from some UEFI video's the CSM setting must be disabled, that's all. Is this correct or do i need to do other adjustments as well?

Thanks in advance,
Eric
Netherlands


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dutch72*
> 
> Hi Guys,
> 
> A new ASUS Z170 Sabertooth Mark1 is ordered and on it's way
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For the OS W10 i want to get the new Samsung M.2 950 Pro drive.
> 
> Do you have any info which particular setting(s) must be done in the BIOS to make it workable and bootable?
> 
> As i saw from some UEFI video's the CSM setting must be disabled, that's all. Is this correct or do i need to do other adjustments as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Eric
> Netherlands


with the SM951 on the M8E it needs to boot as UEFI and will end up being Labeled as "windows boot manager".
try this: http://www.overclock.net/t/1510001/asus-rampage-v-extreme-owners-thread/7620_20#post_24644753


----------



## james41382

I am starting to look at Skylake boards for a build next year. I came across the Asus Z170M and I'm wondering if the heat sinks are removable. This would be great because I could paint them to match the build and because it would make replacing the TIM possible. They appear to be connected to the board with push pins. Can anyone who's worked with this board verify my assumption?


----------



## DokoBG

I just got a Error code 55 today when i booted up my system. It has been fine for the last week and a half. Im running it at 6700k @4.6 ghz, 3200mhz Ripjaws V on a 1T command rate. I have increased the SA voltage to 1.208v (as per mobo read out) just now to see if it will help. My IO is at 1.200v right now... Is there anything else i can try ? Really annoying with this Error code 55. I mean, 1 time in a week and a half is ok but still i want it to be 100% stable...

ps: I feel like we need a solid 3200mhz Memory tutorial for Z170 and SA and IO. The whole Skylake platform seems a bit messy at the moment, with 10 different opinions about most of the things... I have read a tutorial on the Asus ROG forums for 3000mhz memory but its totally useless for me with my memory since my CPU's SA and IO requires way more voltage...

ps2: RUnning bios 1202 since i built my rig.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I just got a Error code 55 today when i booted up my system. It has been fine for the last week and a half. Im running it at 6700k @4.6 ghz, 3200mhz Ripjaws V on a 1T command rate. I have increased the SA voltage to 1.208v (as per mobo read out) just now to see if it will help. My IO is at 1.200v right now... Is there anything else i can try ? Really annoying with this Error code 55. I mean, 1 time in a week and a half is ok but still i want it to be 100% stable...
> 
> ps: I feel like we need a solid 3200mhz Memory tutorial for Z170 and SA and IO. The whole Skylake platform seems a bit messy at the moment, with 10 different opinions about most of the things... I have read a tutorial on the Asus ROG forums for 3000mhz memory but its totally useless for me with my memory since my CPU's SA and IO requires way more voltage...


Hello

Any tutorial is going to state the same thing. SA and IO set voltages are whatever is required for stability. DDR4 memory training is not the same as it was for DDR3 and previous generations. This is well known by users of the X99 platform. Signal drift will happen and if margins and window eyes are not sufficient memory induced instability will occur. If changing memory, SA and IO voltages as well as tuning the various memory timings does not result in long term stability memory speed will need to be reduced to increase these margins.


----------



## Silent Scone

Finding stability shouldn't be too hard if you follow ASUS documentation. Use 2 hours of Google stress app as specified and this will get you as close as is possible without general soak testing and use over time with training.


----------



## DokoBG

My system is more stable than the average. I have tested the CPU (Newest pRime95 (the bad one) + Linpack and memory (memtest) for many hours). It's Just when i boot up sometimes it gives a error 55 code. other than that i dont have any problems with the system.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> My syste is stable i have tested the CPU and memtest for many hours. It's Just when i boot up sometimes it gives a error 55 code. other than that i dont have any problems with the system.


Unfortunately if you're receiving code 55 this implies the system isn't stable. Which is why I suggested Google stress app. Depending on what version or make of Memtest you are referring to, the memory likely still isn't entirely stable. As Praz has just said to you, the occasional training failure implies the margins are too tight, the resolve for this is to either reduce the memory frequency or timings or try more voltage.


----------



## DokoBG

I used memtest 4.1 in Windows. I start 7 of them at once with 2047mb each and let them run for a few hours... Also my memory is run at 1.36v instead of 1.35v.

Well, ill try more voltage for now and see how it goes.


----------



## davidm71

Guys,

Was wondering does the Z170 Asus motherboards allow disabling the powermangement MSR bit?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Was wondering does the Z170 Asus motherboards allow disabling the powermangement MSR bit?
> 
> Thanks


are you making a hackintosh z170?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you making a hackintosh z170?


I would like to.


----------



## calimaker

Hi All,

I've been out of the community for some time as I have been tied up with life. My last build was a 3570k/7870XT system on an Gigabyte motherboard (was supposed to be an Asus Maximus, but had repeated memory issues). I've been a big fan of the ROG series as I appreciate the added features, although I don't use all of them.

Nobody cares about a newly registered poster's claims to fame, but I will say that I've been building since the quake era and was the lead system builder for an industrial manufacturing company for 10yrs, so I have hundreds if not thousands of builds under my belt.

I have seen a lot of folks posting about either black screen/no vid/fail to post, or issues running XMP profiles or rated speeds on the new Asus Z170 boards. I'll post my experiences as succinctly as possible. Just to get it out of the way, I build on an industrial electronics ESD workbench with a wrist strap.

So here is my last ~10days, summarized:

-My old system fails unexpectedly. Symptoms point towards motherboard issues. I'm about due for a new build so decide to set it aside, get a new i5-6600k build running, and then investigate later. I use this main system for every aspect of my home business so it is critical that I am back up and running ASAP. I also decide to build an i5-6600k system for my father for xmas, as he is way past due on a new system. I order the parts I plan on ordering, and plan a microcenter trip.

-I drive 2hrs each way to microcenter and purchase two identical z170 systems, i5-6600k, Asus Pro Gaming z170, and Crucial Ballistix sport 2400. That is the only memory they had in stock that is listed in the Asus z170 Pro Gaming manual as certified compatible. Both systems fail to post/no video with VRAM_LED lit on any combination of the two boards, two mem sets in any slot/combination, two CPUs, and two PSU's (one EVGA supernova platinum, one Seasonic M12). No other hardware installed/plugged in, all standard troubleshooting methods employed, as well as some heavy Googling.

-I do some research and find numerous users experiencing the same symptoms, and having those problems blamed on everything but the kitchen sink and the motherboard itself. I assume that perhaps Microcenter got a bad batch, do a full return and replace of all parts since time is critical and I just need the darn things to post so I can install windows and get back to earning money. I'm basically out of business for the Christmas sales season and a failure to get a running system could literally sink my business and lose almost half of my sales for the year.

-I'm leery of another Asus Z170 Pro Gaming after my experience with the other two, so I upgrade one to Asus Maximus Hero VIII for my system since I kinda wanted a nicer ROG board anyways, buy an MSI M7 as a backup, and an MSI M5 and Gigabyte Z170 for my father's system. I keep the Crucial Ballistix Sport for my father's system (though I did exchange just in case), and upgrade to Crucual Ballistix Elite for mine. I'm fairly sure RAM isn't the issue at this point and I've had good luck with most Crucial Ballistix over the years, but I figure having two different kits is a good idea. I also want to cheer myself up from all of the wasted time on the first two boards, so I switch to an i7-6700k for my system, figuring that could take the CPU batch out of the troubleshooting equation to some point as well.

(note: It may seem strange to purchase all this hardware but at this point I've been down for almost a week right before the important xmas sales season, and time getting a running system is much more valuable than money, plus I have a trip already planned down there for business in a couple weeks, and I can just return the unneeded hardware. I hate to buy anything with the intent of returning, but I feel backed into a corner by the failure of the first two systems to post and my urgent situation).

I could go into detail about all of the troubleshooting steps I took and combinations of hardware I ran, but it would take even longer to type out than the above^. Suffice to say I ran pretty much everything with everything. I spent an entire day swapping hardware. No combination of CPU, RAM, or PSU made any difference in the behavior of the motherboards, save the Maximus Hero VIII and Gigabyte which I will detail below. I will simply list the hardware used and the results for each. When you read my descriptions please assume I have tried every possible combination of CPU, PSU, Ram, and Slot configuration, and that no other hardware or peripherals were attached. I also tried multiple monitors via multiple connection types just to be safe.

PSU

Seasonic M12
EVGA Supernova

RAM

Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400
Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666

CPU

i5-6600k
i7-6700k

MOTHERBOARD

Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #1 (returned)- Fail to post

Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #2 (returned)- Fail to post

Asus Maximus VIII Hero (currently installed in my system)- Fail to post with Crucial Ballistix Sport. Will post with Crucial Ballistix Elite, but will not run XMP timings without fail to post/boot loop. Have tried initial recommended tweaks and system seems unable to run 2666 rated mem over 2400.

MSI Gaming M7 (spare)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.

MSI Gaming M5 (currently installed in father's system)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.

Gigabyte Z170 (spare)- Will post with either set, would not run XMP for Ballistix Sport, but would for Elite.

I hope nobody feels I wrote this post just to trash Asus. I currently have the Maximus Hero VIII installed in the system I'm using to type this. The problem is I need a stable and trustworthy system. I am extremely disappointed that all three of the Asus boards either failed to boot or failed to run memory at manufacturer approved settings.

EDIT: I had a couple more paragraphs in conclusion, which were the primary purpose for my post. I was debating whether I should keep the Asus Hero VIII which I'm not confident is stable, or switch to the M7 which easily runs my memory at XMP. Since posting a few hours ago I've done further reading since I've actually had the time, and it turns out there are some small but dealbreaker features on the MSI that will cause me to stay with the Asus Hero VIII

Now that I'm keeping the Asus, I'm going to do what I have to do to bring this system up to the spec I paid for. I'm open to any suggestions at this point. I'm thinking my first step will be to get some different branded memory and see if it's just not playing nice with either of the crucial sets. I would like to hit 2666 or 2800, so perhaps I need to get my hands on some 3200+ and see where that takes me? It's very unfortunate I have to do this considering I have an MSI board sitting right next to my desk that will run just like I wanted/expected, but since I've decided to keep the Asus and move forward in rebuilding my workstation/gaming machine, I have no choice but to suck it up.


----------



## davidm71

Hey guys,

I read that the Asus Z170 deluxe board isn't compatible with nvme drives like the Samsung 950 pro. Is this true?

Thanks


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Guys,
> 
> Was wondering does the Z170 Asus motherboards allow disabling the powermangement MSR bit?
> 
> Thanks


While I can't currently boot my system (dead CPU), I am 99% sure there us a CFG lock option on Asus Z170 mobos. Keep in mind, I've only dealt with ROG ones.
Normal one should have it too though.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been out of the community for some time as I have been tied up with life. My last build was a 3570k/7870XT system on an Gigabyte motherboard (was supposed to be an Asus Maximus, but had repeated memory issues). I've been a big fan of the ROG series as I appreciate the added features, although I don't use all of them.
> 
> Nobody cares about a newly registered poster's claims to fame, but I will say that I've been building since the quake era and was the lead system builder for an industrial manufacturing company for 10yrs, so I have hundreds if not thousands of builds under my belt.
> 
> I have seen a lot of folks posting about either black screen/no vid/fail to post, or issues running XMP profiles or rated speeds on the new Asus Z170 boards. I'll post my experiences as succinctly as possible. Just to get it out of the way, I build on an industrial electronics ESD workbench with a wrist strap.
> 
> So here is my last ~10days, summarized:
> 
> -My old system fails unexpectedly. Symptoms point towards motherboard issues. I'm about due for a new build so decide to set it aside, get a new i5-6600k build running, and then investigate later. I use this main system for every aspect of my home business so it is critical that I am back up and running ASAP. I also decide to build an i5-6600k system for my father for xmas, as he is way past due on a new system. I order the parts I plan on ordering, and plan a microcenter trip.
> 
> -I drive 2hrs each way to microcenter and purchase two identical z170 systems, i5-6600k, Asus Pro Gaming z170, and Crucial Ballistix sport 2400. That is the only memory they had in stock that is listed in the Asus z170 Pro Gaming manual as certified compatible. Both systems fail to post/no video with VRAM_LED lit on any combination of the two boards, two mem sets in any slot/combination, two CPUs, and two PSU's (one EVGA supernova platinum, one Seasonic M12). No other hardware installed/plugged in, all standard troubleshooting methods employed, as well as some heavy Googling.
> 
> -I do some research and find numerous users experiencing the same symptoms, and having those problems blamed on everything but the kitchen sink and the motherboard itself. I assume that perhaps Microcenter got a bad batch, do a full return and replace of all parts since time is critical and I just need the darn things to post so I can install windows and get back to earning money. I'm basically out of business for the Christmas sales season and a failure to get a running system could literally sink my business and lose almost half of my sales for the year.
> 
> -I'm leery of another Asus Z170 Pro Gaming after my experience with the other two, so I upgrade one to Asus Maximus Hero VIII for my system since I kinda wanted a nicer ROG board anyways, buy an MSI M7 as a backup, and an MSI M5 and Gigabyte Z170 for my father's system. I keep the Crucial Ballistix Sport for my father's system (though I did exchange just in case), and upgrade to Crucual Ballistix Elite for mine. I'm fairly sure RAM isn't the issue at this point and I've had good luck with most Crucial Ballistix over the years, but I figure having two different kits is a good idea. I also want to cheer myself up from all of the wasted time on the first two boards, so I switch to an i7-6700k for my system, figuring that could take the CPU batch out of the troubleshooting equation to some point as well.
> 
> (note: It may seem strange to purchase all this hardware but at this point I've been down for almost a week right before the important xmas sales season, and time getting a running system is much more valuable than money, plus I have a trip already planned down there for business in a couple weeks, and I can just return the unneeded hardware. I hate to buy anything with the intent of returning, but I feel backed into a corner by the failure of the first two systems to post and my urgent situation).
> 
> I could go into detail about all of the troubleshooting steps I took and combinations of hardware I ran, but it would take even longer to type out than the above^. Suffice to say I ran pretty much everything with everything. I spent an entire day swapping hardware. No combination of CPU, RAM, or PSU made any difference in the behavior of the motherboards, save the Maximus Hero VIII and Gigabyte which I will detail below. I will simply list the hardware used and the results for each. When you read my descriptions please assume I have tried every possible combination of CPU, PSU, Ram, and Slot configuration, and that no other hardware or peripherals were attached. I also tried multiple monitors via multiple connection types just to be safe.
> 
> PSU
> 
> Seasonic M12
> EVGA Supernova
> 
> RAM
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400
> Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666
> 
> CPU
> 
> i5-6600k
> i7-6700k
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #1 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #2 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero (currently installed in my system)- Fail to post with Crucial Ballistix Sport. Will post with Crucial Ballistix Elite, but will not run XMP timings without fail to post/boot loop. Have tried initial recommended tweaks and system seems unable to run 2666 rated mem over 2400.
> 
> MSI Gaming M7 (spare)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> MSI Gaming M5 (currently installed in father's system)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> Gigabyte Z170 (spare)- Will post with either set, would not run XMP for Ballistix Sport, but would for Elite.
> 
> I hope nobody feels I wrote this post just to trash Asus. I currently have the Maximus Hero VIII installed in the system I'm using to type this. The problem is I need a stable and trustworthy system. I am extremely disappointed that all three of the Asus boards either failed to boot or failed to run memory at manufacturer approved settings.
> 
> EDIT: I had a couple more paragraphs in conclusion, which were the primary purpose for my post. I was debating whether I should keep the Asus Hero VIII which I'm not confident is stable, or switch to the M7 which easily runs my memory at XMP. Since posting a few hours ago I've done further reading since I've actually had the time, and it turns out there are some small but dealbreaker features on the MSI that will cause me to stay with the Asus Hero VIII
> 
> Now that I'm keeping the Asus, I'm going to do what I have to do to bring this system up to the spec I paid for. I'm open to any suggestions at this point. I'm thinking my first step will be to get some different branded memory and see if it's just not playing nice with either of the crucial sets. I would like to hit 2666 or 2800, so perhaps I need to get my hands on some 3200+ and see where that takes me? It's very unfortunate I have to do this considering I have an MSI board sitting right next to my desk that will run just like I wanted/expected, but since I've decided to keep the Asus and move forward in rebuilding my workstation/gaming machine, I have no choice but to suck it up.


Sorry to hear your bad experience man.
Try overvolting your mems a little on Asus mobos. If the XMP is for 1.35V, try upto 1.38V. Similarly if its 1.2V, try around 1.23V.

This might fix your issues.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I read that the Asus Z170 deluxe board isn't compatible with nvme drives like the Samsung 950 pro. Is this true?
> 
> Thanks


They are compatible, we're just waiting on a bios that doesn't switch back to Sata Express upon reboot, after you try to set it to M.2.

Previous bios's didn't have this problem, but they did have problems with either Sleep, or Adaptive voltage settings.

I'm currently using the 950 pro with the latest bios but I cant do a fresh install of windows 10 with it because it crashes when installing some of the drivers. Particularly Wi-Fi and Asmedia drivers.

I had to migrate the install from my old Samsung 830. It works fine but it takes an extra 15 seconds to boot into windows. I think windows is reconfiguring itself as it detects that M.2 Interface is in use.


----------



## error-id10t

What do you guys mean when you say "we're just waiting on a bios that doesn't switch back to Sata Express upon reboot, after you try to set it to M.2"?

On the Hero board - unless I'm completely blind - there is nothing to change.. it just can't read it in anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been out of the community for some time as I have been tied up with life. My last build was a 3570k/7870XT system on an Gigabyte motherboard (was supposed to be an Asus Maximus, but had repeated memory issues). I've been a big fan of the ROG series as I appreciate the added features, although I don't use all of them.
> 
> Nobody cares about a newly registered poster's claims to fame, but I will say that I've been building since the quake era and was the lead system builder for an industrial manufacturing company for 10yrs, so I have hundreds if not thousands of builds under my belt.
> 
> I have seen a lot of folks posting about either black screen/no vid/fail to post, or issues running XMP profiles or rated speeds on the new Asus Z170 boards. I'll post my experiences as succinctly as possible. Just to get it out of the way, I build on an industrial electronics ESD workbench with a wrist strap.
> 
> So here is my last ~10days, summarized:
> 
> -My old system fails unexpectedly. Symptoms point towards motherboard issues. I'm about due for a new build so decide to set it aside, get a new i5-6600k build running, and then investigate later. I use this main system for every aspect of my home business so it is critical that I am back up and running ASAP. I also decide to build an i5-6600k system for my father for xmas, as he is way past due on a new system. I order the parts I plan on ordering, and plan a microcenter trip.
> 
> -I drive 2hrs each way to microcenter and purchase two identical z170 systems, i5-6600k, Asus Pro Gaming z170, and Crucial Ballistix sport 2400. That is the only memory they had in stock that is listed in the Asus z170 Pro Gaming manual as certified compatible. Both systems fail to post/no video with VRAM_LED lit on any combination of the two boards, two mem sets in any slot/combination, two CPUs, and two PSU's (one EVGA supernova platinum, one Seasonic M12). No other hardware installed/plugged in, all standard troubleshooting methods employed, as well as some heavy Googling.
> 
> -I do some research and find numerous users experiencing the same symptoms, and having those problems blamed on everything but the kitchen sink and the motherboard itself. I assume that perhaps Microcenter got a bad batch, do a full return and replace of all parts since time is critical and I just need the darn things to post so I can install windows and get back to earning money. I'm basically out of business for the Christmas sales season and a failure to get a running system could literally sink my business and lose almost half of my sales for the year.
> 
> -I'm leery of another Asus Z170 Pro Gaming after my experience with the other two, so I upgrade one to Asus Maximus Hero VIII for my system since I kinda wanted a nicer ROG board anyways, buy an MSI M7 as a backup, and an MSI M5 and Gigabyte Z170 for my father's system. I keep the Crucial Ballistix Sport for my father's system (though I did exchange just in case), and upgrade to Crucual Ballistix Elite for mine. I'm fairly sure RAM isn't the issue at this point and I've had good luck with most Crucial Ballistix over the years, but I figure having two different kits is a good idea. I also want to cheer myself up from all of the wasted time on the first two boards, so I switch to an i7-6700k for my system, figuring that could take the CPU batch out of the troubleshooting equation to some point as well.
> 
> (note: It may seem strange to purchase all this hardware but at this point I've been down for almost a week right before the important xmas sales season, and time getting a running system is much more valuable than money, plus I have a trip already planned down there for business in a couple weeks, and I can just return the unneeded hardware. I hate to buy anything with the intent of returning, but I feel backed into a corner by the failure of the first two systems to post and my urgent situation).
> 
> I could go into detail about all of the troubleshooting steps I took and combinations of hardware I ran, but it would take even longer to type out than the above^. Suffice to say I ran pretty much everything with everything. I spent an entire day swapping hardware. No combination of CPU, RAM, or PSU made any difference in the behavior of the motherboards, save the Maximus Hero VIII and Gigabyte which I will detail below. I will simply list the hardware used and the results for each. When you read my descriptions please assume I have tried every possible combination of CPU, PSU, Ram, and Slot configuration, and that no other hardware or peripherals were attached. I also tried multiple monitors via multiple connection types just to be safe.
> 
> PSU
> 
> Seasonic M12
> EVGA Supernova
> 
> RAM
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400
> Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666
> 
> CPU
> 
> i5-6600k
> i7-6700k
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #1 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #2 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero (currently installed in my system)- Fail to post with Crucial Ballistix Sport. Will post with Crucial Ballistix Elite, but will not run XMP timings without fail to post/boot loop. Have tried initial recommended tweaks and system seems unable to run 2666 rated mem over 2400.
> 
> MSI Gaming M7 (spare)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> MSI Gaming M5 (currently installed in father's system)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> Gigabyte Z170 (spare)- Will post with either set, would not run XMP for Ballistix Sport, but would for Elite.
> 
> I hope nobody feels I wrote this post just to trash Asus. I currently have the Maximus Hero VIII installed in the system I'm using to type this. The problem is I need a stable and trustworthy system. I am extremely disappointed that all three of the Asus boards either failed to boot or failed to run memory at manufacturer approved settings.
> 
> EDIT: I had a couple more paragraphs in conclusion, which were the primary purpose for my post. I was debating whether I should keep the Asus Hero VIII which I'm not confident is stable, or switch to the M7 which easily runs my memory at XMP. Since posting a few hours ago I've done further reading since I've actually had the time, and it turns out there are some small but dealbreaker features on the MSI that will cause me to stay with the Asus Hero VIII
> 
> Now that I'm keeping the Asus, I'm going to do what I have to do to bring this system up to the spec I paid for. I'm open to any suggestions at this point. I'm thinking my first step will be to get some different branded memory and see if it's just not playing nice with either of the crucial sets. I would like to hit 2666 or 2800, so perhaps I need to get my hands on some 3200+ and see where that takes me? It's very unfortunate I have to do this considering I have an MSI board sitting right next to my desk that will run just like I wanted/expected, but since I've decided to keep the Asus and move forward in rebuilding my workstation/gaming machine, I have no choice but to suck it up.


Update to the latest EUFI using USB flashback if not done so already, if so please fill out rig builder and list all components connected to the system.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> What do you guys mean when you say "we're just waiting on a bios that doesn't switch back to Sata Express upon reboot, after you try to set it to M.2"?
> 
> On the Hero board - unless I'm completely blind - there is nothing to change.. it just can't read it in anyway.


There is a setting in the bios on the Deluxe that configures whether the lanes for the first 2 Sata ports are configured for Sata Express or for M.2 use. Up until the last 2 bios's you could switch it to M.2 and it would stay that way. Now, when you reboot after saving the M.2 setting, it fails to post, shuts itself down and reboots with it set back to Sata Express.

It's in the on board devices menu.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> There is a setting in the bios on the Deluxe that configures whether the lanes for the first 2 Sata ports are configured for Sata Express or for M.2 use. Up until the last 2 bios's you could switch it to M.2 and it would stay that way. Now, when you reboot after saving the M.2 setting, it fails to post, shuts itself down and reboots with it set back to Sata Express.
> 
> It's in the on board devices menu.


Weird or maybe not, I don't have this on the Hero. It just works and from what I see it doesn't take SATA away as my M4 is connected to SATA1.

On another topic, why does MRC fast boot make POST so much faster? I understand it "removes" RAM checking but it's such a ridiculous difference it doesn't really make sense.. the amount of checks being done with it disabled.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> I've been out of the community for some time as I have been tied up with life. My last build was a 3570k/7870XT system on an Gigabyte motherboard (was supposed to be an Asus Maximus, but had repeated memory issues). I've been a big fan of the ROG series as I appreciate the added features, although I don't use all of them.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody cares about a newly registered poster's claims to fame, but I will say that I've been building since the quake era and was the lead system builder for an industrial manufacturing company for 10yrs, so I have hundreds if not thousands of builds under my belt.
> 
> I have seen a lot of folks posting about either black screen/no vid/fail to post, or issues running XMP profiles or rated speeds on the new Asus Z170 boards. I'll post my experiences as succinctly as possible. Just to get it out of the way, I build on an industrial electronics ESD workbench with a wrist strap.
> 
> So here is my last ~10days, summarized:
> 
> -My old system fails unexpectedly. Symptoms point towards motherboard issues. I'm about due for a new build so decide to set it aside, get a new i5-6600k build running, and then investigate later. I use this main system for every aspect of my home business so it is critical that I am back up and running ASAP. I also decide to build an i5-6600k system for my father for xmas, as he is way past due on a new system. I order the parts I plan on ordering, and plan a microcenter trip.
> 
> -I drive 2hrs each way to microcenter and purchase two identical z170 systems, i5-6600k, Asus Pro Gaming z170, and Crucial Ballistix sport 2400. That is the only memory they had in stock that is listed in the Asus z170 Pro Gaming manual as certified compatible. Both systems fail to post/no video with VRAM_LED lit on any combination of the two boards, two mem sets in any slot/combination, two CPUs, and two PSU's (one EVGA supernova platinum, one Seasonic M12). No other hardware installed/plugged in, all standard troubleshooting methods employed, as well as some heavy Googling.
> 
> -I do some research and find numerous users experiencing the same symptoms, and having those problems blamed on everything but the kitchen sink and the motherboard itself. I assume that perhaps Microcenter got a bad batch, do a full return and replace of all parts since time is critical and I just need the darn things to post so I can install windows and get back to earning money. I'm basically out of business for the Christmas sales season and a failure to get a running system could literally sink my business and lose almost half of my sales for the year.
> 
> -I'm leery of another Asus Z170 Pro Gaming after my experience with the other two, so I upgrade one to Asus Maximus Hero VIII for my system since I kinda wanted a nicer ROG board anyways, buy an MSI M7 as a backup, and an MSI M5 and Gigabyte Z170 for my father's system. I keep the Crucial Ballistix Sport for my father's system (though I did exchange just in case), and upgrade to Crucual Ballistix Elite for mine. I'm fairly sure RAM isn't the issue at this point and I've had good luck with most Crucial Ballistix over the years, but I figure having two different kits is a good idea. I also want to cheer myself up from all of the wasted time on the first two boards, so I switch to an i7-6700k for my system, figuring that could take the CPU batch out of the troubleshooting equation to some point as well.
> 
> (note: It may seem strange to purchase all this hardware but at this point I've been down for almost a week right before the important xmas sales season, and time getting a running system is much more valuable than money, plus I have a trip already planned down there for business in a couple weeks, and I can just return the unneeded hardware. I hate to buy anything with the intent of returning, but I feel backed into a corner by the failure of the first two systems to post and my urgent situation).
> 
> I could go into detail about all of the troubleshooting steps I took and combinations of hardware I ran, but it would take even longer to type out than the above^. Suffice to say I ran pretty much everything with everything. I spent an entire day swapping hardware. No combination of CPU, RAM, or PSU made any difference in the behavior of the motherboards, save the Maximus Hero VIII and Gigabyte which I will detail below. I will simply list the hardware used and the results for each. When you read my descriptions please assume I have tried every possible combination of CPU, PSU, Ram, and Slot configuration, and that no other hardware or peripherals were attached. I also tried multiple monitors via multiple connection types just to be safe.
> 
> PSU
> 
> Seasonic M12
> EVGA Supernova
> 
> RAM
> 
> Crucial Ballistix Sport 2400
> Crucial Ballistix Elite 2666
> 
> CPU
> 
> i5-6600k
> i7-6700k
> 
> MOTHERBOARD
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #1 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Pro Gaming Z170 #2 (returned)- Fail to post
> 
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero (currently installed in my system)- Fail to post with Crucial Ballistix Sport. Will post with Crucial Ballistix Elite, but will not run XMP timings without fail to post/boot loop. Have tried initial recommended tweaks and system seems unable to run 2666 rated mem over 2400.
> 
> MSI Gaming M7 (spare)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> MSI Gaming M5 (currently installed in father's system)- Will post and will run XMP with either set.
> 
> Gigabyte Z170 (spare)- Will post with either set, would not run XMP for Ballistix Sport, but would for Elite.
> 
> I hope nobody feels I wrote this post just to trash Asus. I currently have the Maximus Hero VIII installed in the system I'm using to type this. The problem is I need a stable and trustworthy system. I am extremely disappointed that all three of the Asus boards either failed to boot or failed to run memory at manufacturer approved settings.
> 
> EDIT: I had a couple more paragraphs in conclusion, which were the primary purpose for my post. I was debating whether I should keep the Asus Hero VIII which I'm not confident is stable, or switch to the M7 which easily runs my memory at XMP. Since posting a few hours ago I've done further reading since I've actually had the time, and it turns out there are some small but dealbreaker features on the MSI that will cause me to stay with the Asus Hero VIII
> 
> Now that I'm keeping the Asus, I'm going to do what I have to do to bring this system up to the spec I paid for. I'm open to any suggestions at this point. I'm thinking my first step will be to get some different branded memory and see if it's just not playing nice with either of the crucial sets. I would like to hit 2666 or 2800, so perhaps I need to get my hands on some 3200+ and see where that takes me? It's very unfortunate I have to do this considering I have an MSI board sitting right next to my desk that will run just like I wanted/expected, but since I've decided to keep the Asus and move forward in rebuilding my workstation/gaming machine, I have no choice but to suck it up
> 
> 
> .


I know that you are probably pissed and I am not trying to rile you up, but why on earth did you put your business on a MB with Gaming in the name? There are a lot of office or workstation type MBs from Asus and other manufacturers where they list a whole lot of HCL components so you can take the guessing out of the selection.

In my case, I have a business laptop and the office PC that where selected based on what I do with them. For home use (gaming, multimedia, hobby and some work) I went with what I liked even though they weren't on any HCLs. I was lucky and everything works as it should (excepting the UEFI bugs that are being mentioned from time to time). I have a Sabertooth with 1302 UEFI, HyperX Savage 2400 CL12 and 6700K at 4.8Ghz.


----------



## Xeiros

I apologize if somewhere in the 240 pages of this thread this query has already been answered, but I have the z710 Deluxe and I'd like to install Windows 10 on my Samsunng 950 Pro. My copy of Windows is an OEM DVD. Can I use that or do I have to use the media creation tool on a USB 3.0 + flash drive? The last time I built a computer was seven years ago and the installation of the OS was a simple process yet now I'm seeing ridiculous 18+ step guides for installing Windows 10 like this one and it's concerning me.

I'd just like to know the exact steps I need to take for the z170 Deluxe or if I'm concerned for nothing and it's as simple as set to boot from whatever device has Windows, the 950 shows up in the Windows installer, Windows gets installed, I switch the primary boot device to the 950, and finally install Samsung's driver.

Thank you for any assistance you can give.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeiros*
> 
> I'd just like to know the exact steps I need to take for the z170 Deluxe or if I'm concerned for nothing and it's as simple as set to boot from whatever device has Windows, the 950 shows up in the Windows installer, Windows gets installed, I switch the primary boot device to the 950, and finally install Samsung's driver.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance you can give.


It should be that simple. Let us now how you get on. I had issues installing Wifi and Asmedia drivers on my deluxe from a fresh install, Would be very interested to see how you get on. Do you have the Samsung 950 driver?


----------



## Xeiros

So I'll be able to use the OEM DVD? Though I suppose as long as I have the product key I don't mind if I need to use the flash drive method. Assuming the driver refers to Samsung NVM Express Driver 1.0 then yes. Will I need that during the Windows install? I was under the impression I was to install that after Windows was installed from within Windows itself. Just to be clear, this Windows 10 is for a new system build.

Well whatever the case this won't be for a little while yet. My PSU was unfortunately DOA so I had to RMA it. This is mostly just me preparing ahead of time to make the OS install process as painless as possible.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeiros*
> 
> So I'll be able to use the OEM DVD? Though I suppose as long as I have the product key I don't mind if I need to use the flash drive method. Assuming the driver refers to Samsung NVM Express Driver 1.0 then yes. Will I need that during the Windows install? I was under the impression I was to install that after Windows was installed from within Windows itself. Just to be clear, this Windows 10 is for a new system build.
> 
> Well whatever the case this won't be for a little while yet. My PSU was unfortunately DOA so I had to RMA it. This is mostly just me preparing ahead of time to make the OS install process as painless as possible.


If the OEM DVD has already been used for another PC then it might not activate on a new one. Otherwise it should be fine, and you use the Samsung driver after it has installed.


----------



## IceAero

OK, question:

Recently updated my VIII Hero to 1202 bios, and AI Suite to the latest beta version.

Everything is working fine, EXCEPT, my USB ports (all of them) no longer charge my iphone (I tried a different iphone, and it did not charge as well).

At first, this problem seemed to be only the front 3.0 ports, as I plugged it into the back and it worked, but now it's not charging on any of them.

Anyone else experienced anything like this? All other USB devices seem to work fine, and I'm not aware of any setting that affects this...

Could it just be a bug with AI Suite?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> My system is more stable than the average. I have tested the CPU (Newest pRime95 (the bad one) + Linpack and memory (memtest) for many hours). It's Just when i boot up sometimes it gives a error 55 code. other than that i dont have any problems with the system.


*"It's Just when i boot up sometimes it gives a error 55 code"*

That means your system is less stable than average. I'm guessing you have cold memory instability. Shutdown and remove power to the computer overnight to troubleshoot first thing in the morning. Increasing DRAM, IO and SA voltages is one solution to this problem but make sure you're using the latest BIOS first. Asus has improved memory stability considerably with the latest BIOS versions.


----------



## DokoBG

Yea im using the latest bios 1202 as i wrote in my previous posts... My latest attempt was to increase SA to 1.208v as I also mentioned in my last posts. And my ram is ran with 1.36v instead of the default 1.35v. I will keep the SA change for now and if i get a problem in the next few days i will increase some more.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeiros*
> 
> I apologize if somewhere in the 240 pages of this thread this query has already been answered, but I have the z710 Deluxe and I'd like to install Windows 10 on my Samsunng 950 Pro. My copy of Windows is an OEM DVD. Can I use that or do I have to use the media creation tool on a USB 3.0 + flash drive? The last time I built a computer was seven years ago and the installation of the OS was a simple process yet now I'm seeing ridiculous 18+ step guides for installing Windows 10 like this one and it's concerning me.
> 
> I'd just like to know the exact steps I need to take for the z170 Deluxe or if I'm concerned for nothing and it's as simple as set to boot from whatever device has Windows, the 950 shows up in the Windows installer, Windows gets installed, I switch the primary boot device to the 950, and finally install Samsung's driver.
> 
> Thank you for any assistance you can give.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2270#post_24627963

It applies to Win 10 with the exception of CSM which you can disable completely. I have not tried what I wrote but those are the settings that make sense.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Yea im using the latest bios 1202 as i wrote in my previous posts... My latest attempt was to increase SA to 1.208v as I also mentioned in my last posts. And my ram is ran with 1.36v instead of the default 1.35v. I will keep the SA change for now and if i get a problem in the next few days i will increase some more.


*"And my ram is ran with 1.36v instead of the default 1.35v."*

1.36V is the setting in the BIOS or what HWINFO states? Typically, HWINFO will state 1.344V if the actual voltage is less than 1.36V. FWIW, here are some DRAM voltages, measured with a DMM, for M8G motherboard;

(BIOS setting)/(DMM measured)
1.3530/1.343V (XMP default)
1.3596/1.349V (XMP +)
1.3662/1.356V (XMP ++)


----------



## Xeiros

Oh that's just lovely. So now someone else is telling me no, I apparently can't use the OEM DVD I bought. I have something called Rufus. As far I understand the guy you were responding to was trying to create a bootable Windows 7 install on his USB flash drive. 7, not 10. Do I have to use a flash drive now? Which is it? If so do I have to use Rufus or can I the media creation tool? I bought my Windows 10 OEM DVD specifically for this new system build.

"Then you need to format your destination install disk to GPT. I believe win 10 does this when selecting a partitionless disk for the OS install." It does? I'm installing Windows 10 so what exactly from that guide you typed out is even relevant to my situation? I really do not want to have to go through any unnecessary steps.

You then go on to talk about something called the F6 drivers. What? I though the only driver I had to install was for after Windows was already installed. So I want to be as clear as I can here. I'm getting a lot of conflicting information.Oh you can use your OEM DVD. No you have to create a bootable USB with these exact settings in Rufus from within a 64 bit OS apparently. Why does this have to be such a pain in the ass? Perhaps it isn't and I'm just getting information all jumbled up.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeiros*
> 
> Oh that's just lovely. So now someone else is telling me no, I apparently can't use the OEM DVD I bought. I have something called Rufus. As far I understand the guy you were responding to was trying to create a bootable Windows 7 install on his USB flash drive. 7, not 10. Do I have to use a flash drive now? Which is it? If so do I have to use Rufus or can I the media creation tool?
> 
> "Then you need to format your destination install disk to GPT. I believe win 10 does this when selecting a partitionless disk for the OS install." It does? I'm installing Windows 10 so what exactly from that guide you typed out is even relevant to my situation? I really do not want to have to go through any unnecessary steps.
> 
> You then go on to talk about something called the F6 drivers. What? I though the only driver I had to install was for after Windows was already installed. So I want to be as clear as I can here. I'm getting a lot of conflicting information.Oh you can use your OEM DVD. No you have to create a bootable USB with these exact settings in Rufus from within a 64 bit OS apparently. Why does this have to be such a pain in the ass? Perhaps it isn't and I'm just getting information all jumbled up.


You can ignore most of that, there was some useful info but overall it just confused the issue. You'll be fine with the DVD.


----------



## vvv850

My fault. I thought you new the differences between Win7 and Win10 regarding included drivers.

I didn't say you cannot use you OEM DVD. If you had uncertainties regarding my post you should have asked.

In your case you should just insert the dvd, go into UEFI and boot from the UEFI partition of the DVD (if the DVD has been created to include one, if not, rufus is the way to go). Or let it boot automatically if you have CSM disabled and no other bootable UEFI partition on the drives except the one on the DVD.

Shame on me for not posting exact instructions...


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"And my ram is ran with 1.36v instead of the default 1.35v."*
> 
> 1.36V is the setting in the BIOS or what HWINFO states? Typically, HWINFO will state 1.344V if the actual voltage is less than 1.36V. FWIW, here are some DRAM voltages, measured with a DMM, for M8G motherboard;
> 
> (BIOS setting)/(DMM measured)
> 1.3530/1.343V (XMP default)
> 1.3596/1.349V (XMP +)
> 1.3662/1.356V (XMP ++)


Default(auto) in bios was reading 1.344v, so i bumped it to 1.355v and it reads 1.36v in the bios now.

PS: Here is how HWINFO looks like right now:



PS2: Here is a summary of my system from HWINFO:



EVerything is running perfectly fine for now. So i will monitor and adjust some more IO SA voltages in the future if i encounter any problems. I see that my memory has an XMP profile for 3000mhz with a tighter timings. I might try that in the future.


----------



## Xeiros

"Go into UEFI and boot from the UEFI partition of the DVD (if the DVD has been created to include one" If? They don't always? The Windows 10 OEM DVD I mean. There you two go again. One says the DVD will be fine will the other says only if it includes X which implies that it's not a guarantee. Well at this stage I'll just have to make a bootable USB Windows 10 flash drive just in case. Best to be prepared. That's the whole reason I asked to begin with.

Thanks for all your patience and time.


----------



## vvv850

Building a PC opens up a lot of possibilities and if you don't want to try a thing or two and want to be sure of everything go buy a premade one. I don't know if the OEM DVD has an UEFI partition. I haven't used cd/dvds for 2 years know that is why I said that.

If you have read the post I pointed you in the beginning you would have learned a thing or two, but you wanted clear and precise answers as if you are losing money if by the second you receive your components you cannot get into windows.

The most important thing, if you want to use your PCIe storage as a boot device, is that you should boot the install media from its UEFI partition. In the post i mentioned I have taken the time to create a bootable media of Win7 (doesn't matter) and to get a screen shot with how an UEFI boot partition looks like so you do not confuse them when using CSM. If you manually select the boot partition one, as in those screenshots then you don't have to change the boot order before or after the install.

To make matters more complicated, do you have other storage devices besides the 950 pro? Have you decided were will you mount the M.2 drive? Do you know what settings you have to do in UEFI so you get M.2 working as a PCIe 4x device?

If you do not read and do not make the slightest effort to understand the basics how do you expect to receive answers?

Another helpful advice is to check out the 950 Pro forum. Every board, not only Asus have the same settings for booting and installing UEFI OS on that drive.


----------



## Xeiros

I'm ensuring the 950 pro will be the only storage device connected. What do you mean by where I would mount it? What is where referring to in this context? It's physical location on the motherboard?

No I don't know what settings I have to do that's why I'm asking here. I had no idea I needed to know those things. It seems I've failed to get my point across that I have no idea what I'm doing and what's worse is I don't know that there are things I need to know. Again I had no clue it would be so complex to property install an OS on an M.2. NVME PCI E SSD that I'd need a multiple step guide that requires an already working 64bit OS and multiple third party programs.

Then again maybe none of that will matters and the Windows 10 DVD/Media Create Tool already has/creates the UEFI partition. To put my ignorance into a sad perceptive until very recently I had no idea what UEFI even was. I foolishly assumed my OS install would be as simple as it has been seven years ago. You're right though. I'll ask in the 950 Pro forums. I've got plenty of time to prepare.


----------



## vvv850

Why don't you read the manual? It is a good starting place.

Your MB has 2 possible installation location for an M.2 drive: one is the M.2 socket and the other in the 3rd PCIe slot using the included Hyper M.2 mini adapter. Depending on which position you choose you have to set that port to function as a full 4x PCIe slot. The settings are included in the manual. Either way, if you choose M.2 you loose Sata ports 1 and 2 and if you choose PCIe_3 you loose Sata ports 5 and 6, that is why I mentioned additional storage devices.

Nothing about installing windows 10 on your 950 PRO is complex once you understand it, you have to be UEFI from the beginning to the end and it is easy to miss that starting with the bootable media. Asus is doing an extremely poor job with their manuals and guides and that further complicates things.

I am sure that you will find your answers in the 950 pro area because UEFI boot and install is common between MBs. Only BIOS settings (your boards UEFI settings for M.2 and PCIe) are only different.


----------



## calimaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*


No luck with volt bumps, at least to where I felt comfortable with.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Was already on 1202 by the time I typed my post. All of the testing on the 6 motherboards in my post was done on bench with only KB/Mouse/Display. Trouble shooting this any other way is chasing your tail IMO. Seen periphs do too many weird things over the years.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*


Wow, not even sure where to start with this one... there's a bunch of reasons?

Because the board having "gaming" in the title is not a good excuse to fail to post with memory on its own compatability list?

I'm not made out of money. True workstation grade hardware is not cheap. I also know it's just as prone to problems as anything else, and sometimes it can be much more difficult to get help with, unless you're a multi-million dollar customer. There is often much less or zero user level documentation of troubleshooting on true workstation/server hardware unless it is some ubiquitous piece that everyone in the industry has seen.

I've been a gamer and building gaming PC's for a lot longer than I've been running my business. It's just what I do, and It just so happens that a quality gaming PC will run everything that my business needs, and do it in style for a heck of a lot cheaper than an equivalent workstation. I'm always going to have a gaming system, so if I have a gaming system already that will run my CAD software faster than most low end workstations, then why bother? In the countless systems I've built and configured over the years, I've never seen any indication that lower end PC's, once running stable, have serious issues outlasting high end systems as far as useful lifetime. Besides, on an aged system it all comes down the weakest link in the chain, and that's often not the mobo or ram.

And finally, have you actually SEEN just how bad the computers are that majority of businesses run? As I mentioned I'm not trying lord my professional experience over anyone but I was a system builder for 10yrs, and then I worked with a Telecom subcontractor for about 3 putting in large corporate networks at stores like Macy's, etc. 9 times out of 10 corporate would send down the "gray dells", you know those super low end crappy rounded ones they sold for years, with the most generic looking keyboards? I'm telling you dude, believe it or not but those crappy grey dells pretty much run the world in just about any business besides hosting the internet itself.

I've installed "gray dells" at Department stores (name any big one),Police/Fire stations, Morgues/Cemeterys, Disneyland, Chinese restaurants, Arcades, Salons, strip clubs, you name it. Guess what the number one concern is for 99% of businesses and govt, especially corporate: CHEAP CHEAPER CHEAPEST. That is seriously all they care about. Those are the only words they know.

Anyways my point is the vast majority of business do very well running embarrassingly bad/old/cheap/low end systems. In fact my business is downright high tech compared to many. I've seen it in person. Heck, my old employer that *used to be a system builder ffs* still used a dell from when I graduated high school in the late 90's, as their main front office and accounting computer!!!

I mean that old piece of crap is almost 20yrs old and I'm flabberghasted it even still runs, and it was the cheapest junk they could find at the time. Even so that guy is worth millions... and he still buys low end consumer PC's for his business, and only when he is forced to. I think you'd be depressed by the reality of what PC's business other than very high tech ones use. Most very old, very slow, and barely compatible. That's the name of the game in business.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> OK, question:
> 
> Recently updated my VIII Hero to 1202 bios, and AI Suite to the latest beta version.
> 
> Everything is working fine, EXCEPT, my USB ports (all of them) no longer charge my iphone (I tried a different iphone, and it did not charge as well).
> 
> At first, this problem seemed to be only the front 3.0 ports, as I plugged it into the back and it worked, but now it's not charging on any of them.
> 
> Anyone else experienced anything like this? All other USB devices seem to work fine, and I'm not aware of any setting that affects this...
> 
> Could it just be a bug with AI Suite?


Not sure about the latest version of AI Suite, but the early one def had a problem with some USB devices. I say uninstall AI Suite and see what happens, as the 1202 BIOS itself isn't causing me any headaches with my USB.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> I'm not made out of money. True workstation grade hardware is not cheap. I also know it's just as prone to problems as anything else, and sometimes it can be much more difficult to get help with, unless you're a multi-million dollar customer. There is often much less or zero user level documentation of troubleshooting on true workstation/server hardware unless it is some ubiquitous piece that everyone in the industry has seen.


I hear you. That is why besides workstation I mentioned office boards.

In our company (manufacturing company), we build the PCs ourselves starting with simple MS Office builds and ending with CAD-Quadro builds. We also do this with the datacenter servers starting with intel barebones but that is another discussion. The reason I said office or application inclined build is that it is better to get a motherboard that has only the functionality you need. If you have read multiple MB reviews it is easy to see that the board itself doesn't improve the system performance so much (negligible at best) and the difference is given by the amount of overclockability or the features provided.

You can have a cheap 100$ board running a powerful CAD workstation but only with a small set of features available and so, fewer things that can go wrong.

By any chance I wasn't trying to blame you for the board not working with HCL components. But IMHO I wouldn't have jeopardized my profit on it.


----------



## Xeiros

Why don't I? That's a damn good point. Shame on me, but I'd much rather feel stupid now for not considering sometihng so obvious than screw something up later when I actually go to do it. I have my 950 Pro installed in the M.2 Socket. So I just have to set the socket to function a full 4x PCIe slot. Read the manual. An idea so good I didn't think of it. Thank you again for your patience with me. I know it isn't at all enjoyable.


----------



## calimaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> I hear you. That is why besides workstation I mentioned office boards.
> 
> In our company (manufacturing company), we build the PCs ourselves starting with simple MS Office builds and ending with CAD-Quadro builds. We also do this with the datacenter servers starting with intel barebones but that is another discussion. The reason I said office or application inclined build is that it is better to get a motherboard that has only the functionality you need. If you have read multiple MB reviews it is easy to see that the board itself doesn't improve the system performance so much (negligible at best) and the difference is given by the amount of overclockability or the features provided.
> 
> You can have a cheap 100$ board running a powerful CAD workstation but only with a small set of features available and so, fewer things that can go wrong.
> 
> By any chance I wasn't trying to blame you for the board not working with HCL components. But IMHO I wouldn't have jeopardized my profit on it.


Maybe I've just had too much luck with mid/low components and it colored my judgement

The other problem I ran into here was I really kinda had to upgrade surprised/out of nowhere and I was so pressed for time I barely even had time to read up on the chipset, pretty much it was like Q: What is the fastest way I can make a computer appear in my office, and A: ended up being Amazon prime the heck out of anything that was reasonably priced, and then go to microcenter and buy the latest greatest combo deal...

I have worked on occasion with true workstation grade components and they are expensive and impressive. Maybe if I hadn't gotten caught with my pants down that is something I may have pursued. That said the high end gaming boards are starting to use pretty good stuff, but they have so many bells and whistles they trip over their own feet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Maybe I've just had too much luck with mid/low components and it colored my judgement
> 
> The other problem I ran into here was I really kinda had to upgrade surprised/out of nowhere and I was so pressed for time I barely even had time to read up on the chipset, pretty much it was like Q: What is the fastest way I can make a computer appear in my office, and A: ended up being Amazon prime the heck out of anything that was reasonably priced, and then go to microcenter and buy the latest greatest combo deal...
> 
> I have worked on occasion with true workstation grade components and they are expensive and impressive. Maybe if I hadn't gotten caught with my pants down that is something I may have pursued. That said the high end gaming boards are starting to use pretty good stuff, but they have so many bells and whistles they trip over their own feet.


I just disable most of the bells and whistles.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I would like to.


rt123 gave you the answer!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Xeiros*
> 
> "Go into UEFI and boot from the UEFI partition of the DVD (if the DVD has been created to include one" If? They don't always? The Windows 10 OEM DVD I mean. There you two go again. One says the DVD will be fine will the other says only if it includes X which implies that it's not a guarantee. Well at this stage I'll just have to make a bootable USB Windows 10 flash drive just in case. Best to be prepared. That's the whole reason I asked to begin with.
> 
> Thanks for all your patience and time.


Ok, just to clarify, every device can be booted in the normal way or the UEFI way. With CSM enabled you will see both options for each device in the bios. With CSM disabled you will only see UEFI modes. Whether the device can successfully boot in UEFI mode depends on a couple of things but even the later windows 7 boot images have an EFI folder and are compatible.

I had problems with my video card working when I boot with CSM disabled, despite my Asus 780 DCIIOC saying it is UEFI compatible, so I've had to enable CSM, Asus support have told me that I should set CSM to AUTO which should eliminate the problems I'm having (being met with a blank screen with UEFI boot) I have yet to try this. Hopefully the 980TI won't have this problem.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Ok, just to clarify, every device can be booted in the normal way or the UEFI way. With CSM enabled you will see both options for each device in the bios. With CSM disabled you will only see UEFI modes. Whether the device can successfully boot in UEFI mode depends on a couple of things but even the later windows 7 boot images have an EFI folder and are compatible.


No, you can't, unless it has the UEFI boot partition. If not you will not see it in the boot menu with CSM disabled. Newer Win 7 bootable madia had both but in the beginning, even if you did them manually, you had to explicitly do it with both legacy and UEFI on GPT. That is why your 700GTX gave you a black screen until OS boot. It had a legacy BIOS dependent on CSM. Once initialised in Windows it worked ok. Had the same issue with an EVGA 770 and my board, an intel DP 67BG didn't have the CSM option and I was running on UEFI. Fortunately, EVGA sent me a vga bios update that fixed the issue.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> No, you can't, unless it has the UEFI boot partition. If not you will not see it in the boot menu with CSM disabled. Newer Win 7 bootable madia had both but in the beginning, even if you did them manually, you had to explicitly do it with both legacy and UEFI on GPT. That is why your 700GTX gave you a black screen until OS boot. It had a legacy BIOS dependent on CSM. Once initialised in Windows it worked ok. Had the same issue with an EVGA 770 and my board, an intel DP 67BG didn't have the CSM option and I was running on UEFI. Fortunately, EVGA sent me a vga bios update that fixed the issue.


That's kind of what I was saying. In my bios at least the option for UEFI boot appears for every bootable device, whether it has the folder or not, And USB devices are bootable under both. Like we both said, the windows install needs the EFI folder which later win 7 and all win10 DVD's should have (it could be worth a check) to enable a GPT install.

So with CSM enabled I get both the normal and UEFI boot options for every device. With it disabled, only UEFI boot.

In GPUz the UEFI compatible bios is ticked, so it should be compatible. I've asked for a VGA bios from Asus but they say the one I have should work. The only bios remaining on the Asus page won't actually install on my hardware. Despite this I get blank screen, even after windows has loaded.

When I mentioned in previous conversations (not sure if in this thread or not) about windows only appearing after it has loaded, it was because Asus have prioritised HDMI over Displayport in terms of initial display. I used to have both plugged in, Displayport to monitor and HDMI to receiver with no display. Changing from displayport to Dual DVI rectified this. This was an issue I had on my previous i5-750 build which had no UEFI support.


----------



## vvv850

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> In GPUz the UEFI compatible bios is ticked, so it should be compatible. I've asked for a VGA bios from Asus but they say the one I have should work. The only bios remaining on the Asus page won't actually install on my hardware. Despite this I get blank screen, even after windows has loaded.


This was the case with my previous EVGA 770. It was compatible but when using UEFI boot on my intel board, the GPU was not being initialised until OS boot. I couldn't get into BIOS because it would not show up. Even if pressing F2, the system would enter BIOS but I had a blank screen.

Regarding Win 7 UEFI boot, if you disable CSM you will get the following error:

and CSM gets switched back to enabled.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *vvv850*
> 
> This was the case with my previous EVGA 770. It was compatible but when using UEFI boot on my intel board, the GPU was not being initialised until OS boot. I couldn't get into BIOS because it would not show up. Even if pressing F2, the system would enter BIOS but I had a blank screen.
> 
> Regarding Win 7 UEFI boot, if you disable CSM you will get the following error:
> 
> and CSM gets switched back to enabled.


Asus recommended I should set CSM to Auto, which will apparently allow for the fast boot to work properly. They said if it doesn't work I should return the card to where I bought it. Looking into it, I'd be eligible for a refund or store credit. There are 980TI's in store for not a lot more than I paid.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Asus recommended I should set CSM to Auto, which will apparently allow for the fast boot to work properly. They said if it doesn't work I should return the card to where I bought it. Looking into it, I'd be eligible for a refund or store credit. *There are 980TI's in store for not a lot more than I paid*.


Run, don't walk to the store and grab it!
lol, not a greenie and never had problems like that with my AMD cards, but I feel your pain. Not worth fooling with, just get the better card IMO.


----------



## GenoWhirl

@Raja any time frame on when the Hero Alpha will be released and will it support the Hyper M.2 x4 Mini Card?

I got a email saying the VIII Ranger supports the m.2 mini card but the VIII Hero does not so it would be awesome if the Alpha version did


----------



## [email protected]

Mid Dec I think (give or take). Support on the PCH PEG side will likely have limitations for certain configs as the board has 2 x U.2 connectors onboard.


----------



## GenoWhirl

I'll probably go with either the Ranger or Deluxe then since they support the m.2 mini card I rather have m.2 then u.2 slots


----------



## Jiryama

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *GenoWhirl*
> 
> @Raja any time frame on when the Hero Alpha will be released and will it support the Hyper M.2 x4 Mini Card?
> 
> I got a email saying the VIII Ranger supports the m.2 mini card but the VIII Hero does not so it would be awesome if the Alpha version did


This might give you the info you are looking for?: Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*


Looking for clarification here: Do the M8 z170 boards support Windows 10? I am sure that it does (as last few pages been about how to install it from a CD







), but it is not listed as supported in two locations:
Motherboard Model supports Windows 10 - Lists no z170 boards so i'm sure just needs an update
AI Suite 3 FAQs - Does not listen Windows 10 option for installation instructions


----------



## [email protected]

The boards support win 10 just fine. That list was made for Win 10 launch, which was before the platform was released.


----------



## Jiryama

Ok, I figured as much but wanted to verify, trying to do all the research I need to in order to post here and not look like an idiot when I install motherboard and get stuck







. Thanks for the quick response!


----------



## mandrix

For those of you that had problems with AI Suite not playing nice with your USB devices (or AI Suite not even installing), it looks like the latest version 10128 has fixed the problems for my Hero.
This time around there was no problem with my USB-connected Aquaero's.

Even though I ultimately elected to uninstall AI Suite, it's good to know Asus kept working to get it right.


----------



## Jpmboy

anybody have any luck getting ram to work @ 3866 1T? I just have not been able to get this 3200 kit to do it,


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> anybody have any luck getting ram to work @ 3866 1T? I just have not been able to get this 3200 kit to do it,


I need to play more with this, but given the amount of voltage on the IMC side that I needed on my ES for 2T you could well be looking at limitation of the CPU. Raja will have had access to a sample sIze so would be best to comment. I doubt using copious amounts of SA/IO will help either.


----------



## GenoWhirl

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jiryama*
> 
> This might give you the info you are looking for?: Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha


On their website the deluxe product page shows that it supports the expansion card but some other boards that do support it, the specs doesn't even say. I got an email from their support for the boards that do for anybody that wants to know

Boards that support Hyper M.2 x4 mini card

H170-PRO
Z170-DELUXE
MAXIMUS VIII RANGER
SABERTOOTH Z170 MARK 1
TROOPER B150 D3


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I need to play more with this, but given the amount of voltage on the IMC side that I needed on my ES for 2T you could well be looking at limitation of the CPU. Raja will have had access to a sample sIze so would be best to comment. I doubt using copious amounts of SA/IO will help either.


3733 is where things start to become difficult for 1T command rate - having a kit closely rated in 2T freq is an obvious boon. Going any faster would require the former and a good CPU.


----------



## rt123

NVM.


----------



## [email protected]

More difficult on a four DIMM slot board, too. Things start to become difficult around the frequency mentioned earlier - especially if one is running HCI and Stress App.


----------



## rt123

Sorry didn't saw your post before I removed mine.









To rehash what I said,
I think it has all to do with the IMC & the right sweetspot of IO & SA volts (differ based on CPUs).

This one done on Gene, 4 slots, though not all of them occupied.



Removed my post because I realized after posting, that Jpmboy was concerned with 1T & not just high freq.
I have a theory on how to get 1T working for real stability (HCi memtest), I'll let you guys know once I verify it.


----------



## Silent Scone

I wouldn't call 1.3v IO/SA a sweet spot, more so enough to get the job done







. It will differ though of course. For 3866 2T my CPU likes around 1.25v SA and 1.2 IO for Stress App stability.

I was quite impressed by how the Deluxe managed to provide sufficient voltage when in auto right up until 3866, at which point I needed to add 20mv to get stability.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Sorry didn't saw your post before I removed mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To rehash what I said,
> I think it has all to do with the IMC & the right sweetspot of IO & SA volts (differ based on CPUs).
> 
> This one done on Gene, 4 slots, though not all of them occupied.
> 
> 
> 
> Removed my post because I realized after posting, that Jpmboy was concerned with 1T & not just high freq.
> *I have a theory on how to get 1T working for real stability* (HCi memtest), I'll let you guys know once I verify it.


Dram clock > 24?
thanks rt. I've been thinking I should pull two sticks to see if that helps. With this GS Trident 3200 kit I have, 36001T and 38662T both only need ~1.25 VSA and as you can see. 3866 wnat's 1.52V VDIMM. Maybe if I grab a 2x4G kit in the right range (3866 and higher) this would be less frustrating?

If I remember, @Menthol was having a similar "challenge"


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wouldn't call 1.3v IO/SA a sweet spot, more so enough to get the job done
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . It will differ though of course. For 3866 2T my CPU likes around 1.25v SA and 1.2 IO for Stress App stability.
> 
> I was quite impressed by how the Deluxe managed to provide sufficient voltage when in auto right up until 3866, at which point I needed to add 20mv to get stability.


Could have been lowered a bit, maybe.
But when I was running those test, my aim was to gauge the potential of the RAM kit on hand, without holding it back by anything else.

That said I had another CPU at the time, that couldn't even boot those settings, no matter what combination of SA/IO & VDimm I tried. Conclusion, weak IMC.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Dram clock > 24?
> thanks rt. I've been thinking I should pull two sticks to see if that helps. With this GS Trident 3200 kit I have, 36001T and 38662T both only need ~1.25 VSA and as you can see. 3866 wnat's 1.52V VDIMM. Maybe if I grab a 2x4G kit in the right range (3866 and higher) this would be less frustrating?


Theory is,
Set TRDWR_SG, TRDWR_DG, TRDWR_DR & TRDWR_DD, set all 4 of these to the same value as the CAS you trying to achieve.

Disclaimer:- This is not my own findings. They come from a memory benching thread for Asus boards on bot.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427

Also no need to shell out $$$ for expensive kits. All you need is the right IC. I am not sure when you got those kits, but since last month Gskill has moved to Samsung E-die on all their Ripjaws V & Trident Z. Earlier they used to be Samsung D-die, which I think, is what you got.

Now that they all are E-die, no need to buy the higher bins, since all the E-die clocks almost exactly the same.

Pick up any 3200-3466 kit that suits you.


----------



## [email protected]

For 24/7 rigs, past DDR4-3400 has concessions on timings. I'd call that the upper level of sweetspot on good CPUs where one does not need to flail the memory controller with voltage, and does not need to make sacrifices on sub-timings. After that, we start moving toward single sided DIMM territory.


----------



## Silent Scone

3466 1T GSAT stability @ 1.1v SA/IO vs 1.25v for 3866 2T here, which isn't too bad but still a contrast - for 1T past 3700 I've not tried more than 1.3v SA


----------



## Jpmboy

GS Trident, 3200c16 kit. (D-die







maybe)
3466c161T @ 1.42VDIMM, [email protected] 1.200
[email protected] 1.49VDIMM, [email protected]
[email protected] 1.52VDIMMm VSA 1.225V

All HCI MT stable for at least 2 laps. (Linux Mint is fouling my 980Ti Kingpin - screen is totally borked. Works fine on the x99 rig. Zero effort to resolve it on my part.







)

3866 vs 3600


----------



## [email protected]

You'll find if you tighten those subs down to what you can run at 3000-3400, things will go haywire for SA/IO.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You'll find if you tighten those subs down to what you can run at 3000-3400, things will go haywire for SA/IO.


lol - or it's bugcheck barrage!


----------



## Menthol

I have not been able to get 3866 and 1T to boot at all QC 55, that's with 4 sticks installed and I have not played with any frequency between 3600 and 3866, or 3200 to 3600mhz, I purchased all my kits on release, as soon as i seen them on Newegg so i have to assume they are the early modules which is kind of a bummer, is there an easy way to verify if they are D or C-die?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have not been able to get 3866 and 1T to boot at all QC 55, that's with 4 sticks installed and I have not played with any frequency between 3600 and 3866, or 3200 to 3600mhz, I purchased all my kits on release, as soon as i seen them on Newegg so i have to assume they are the early modules which is kind of a bummer, is there an easy way to verify if they are D or C-die?


my 3200c16 trident kit probably in the d-die version also...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I have not been able to get 3866 and 1T to boot at all QC 55, that's with 4 sticks installed and I have not played with any frequency between 3600 and 3866, or 3200 to 3600mhz, I purchased all my kits on release, as soon as i seen them on Newegg so i have to assume they are the early modules which is kind of a bummer, is there an easy way to verify if they are D or C-die?


There is no C-die, although a B is on the way.









Anyways, when the Trident Z first launched, the 3866Mhz & above versions were E-die. So if you bought those anytime, they should be E-die.

Lower bins (3466, sometimes even lower, but not guaranteed),as I said, have switched to E-die last month.

There is a test to differentiate D from E, but you'll need to input an unhealthy amount of voltage for that test (1.8V+) & I don't think a lot of people here would be comfortable with that.

As Raja said, getting 4 sticks above 3600Mhz might be very hard for real stability. Seen it done for benching. However, if you wish to have 16GBs of RAM above 3600Mhz, standby for the upcoming 8GB Gskills.


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd imagine it's applicable to 4 DIMM boards also rather than simply 4 sticks for long term stability beyond 3700


----------



## Menthol

I'm probably not going to run 1.8 volts but because of availability at time of purchase I got 2 4000mhz kits mostly because of the higher scores in some benchmarks when 4 modules are used so I may have the better chips plus I can easily run these modules at any default Gskill timings and voltage for a 4 module kit and at least 4000mhz with 2 modules


----------



## noobee

Would you buy your Asus mobo again? My perception is that Asus motherboards nowadays are overpriced and they use inferior components. I have read that their BIOS for Intel boards is pretty good, though. I am comparing Asus and ASRock mATX and ITX boards, currently.

I mention the inferior components but perhaps, I should be more descriptive, meaning omitting features or 'downgrading' parts. For e.g., I find many motherboards only have USB 3.0 or 3.1 but only ver. 1 whereas ASRock or even Gigabyte would have 3.1 ver. 2 (A and C) on comparable boards.

I read that ASRock customer support has slipped (on here and another site) meaning they don't fix their issues very quickly and Gigabyte has poor fan control. What should I know about ASUS boards? I can only think of the omission of features - another example is ALC887 audio chips on so many boards. I guess I don't care about that if I go with mATX since I can use a sound card in the expansion slot or USB 3.1 card in another slot (if the board is mATX or ATX) but this is an issue on their ITX boards in which the options are less and less. I guess the sound situation can be fixed with a DAC but there's no way to solve not having the USB 3.1 Type A and C (no Type C at least) on such boards. I guess it's a picky thing but it's just an example.

Other than that, maybe having a good BIOS trumps the minor details? How is QC and customer support? Which mATX board would you recommend? I kinda don't want to go with ATX because I don't want a huge tower case. Even though mATX cases are also rather large, I think I can find some that are smaller than most ATX cases. Perhaps, there's not a lot out there but some.

I do like the option of having a BIOS I can modify fan controls, cpu voltage, for example. One thing I want from a new build is a quieter system.









Any comments? Which Z170 illustrates good quality and options that I am looking for?


----------



## oparr

*"Would you buy your Asus mobo again?"*

Just bought another M8G yesterday, running Prime95 on it now. Use them in a CM N200 mATX case. So that would be a yes for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

HOw does one disable (or raise) the CPU Overvolt failsafe on the Max VIII Extreme? (not in LN2 mode)


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HOw does one disable (or raise) the CPU Overvolt failsafe on the Max VIII Extreme? (not in LN2 mode)


Very cautiously







is it not like some past boards in the Monitor section of the bios, click on CPU voltage and change to ignore?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Very cautiously
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is it not like some past boards in the Monitor section of the bios, click on CPU voltage and change to ignore?


thanks! that's worth a try. It's that even at 1.52V max temps in x265, xtu and RB are high 60s maybe a low 70 core. any higher and it hits the OV trap.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! that's worth a try. It's that even at 1.52V max temps in x265, xtu and RB are high 60s maybe a low 70 core. any higher and it hits the OV trap.


edit: seems to work!


----------



## gstnem

I have an ASUS Z170-A and Corsair Vengange LPX DDR4 3000MHz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) and I've been reading about how best to get it running at 3000MHz. Can anyone distill for me briefly what settings have been found to work for this RAM and what I should be tweaking to find stability?


----------



## Deders

3rd time I've asked on here. I've tried Asus support but they just say they couldn't possibly comment.

When will the bios fix for the onboard M2 port so it doesn't reset itself back to Sata Express going to be available? It's been over a month.


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> 3rd time I've asked on here. I've tried Asus support but they just say they couldn't possibly comment.
> 
> When will the bios fix for the onboard M2 port so it doesn't reset itself back to Sata Express going to be available? It's been over a month.


Did Asus support even acknowledge there is such a problem?
I do hope so.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Did Asus support even acknowledge there is such a problem?
> I do hope so.


"I can assure you that driver development is a continuous process and as such when a new BIOS will be available it will be posted on ASUS official support page specific to the product."

So no mention of the specific problem. I would have thought if they were aware of it, it would have taken less than a month to solve.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstnem*
> 
> I have an ASUS Z170-A and Corsair Vengange LPX DDR4 3000MHz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) and I've been reading about how best to get it running at 3000MHz. Can anyone distill for me briefly what settings have been found to work for this RAM and what I should be tweaking to find stability?


I have that kit. It was very good on the xmp profile until bios 1302 on my deluxe. Then I couldn't get it to boot anymore code 55. I just replaced it with some trident z 3200 which booted but needed three clicks of voltage to be stable. I dunno. Every kit is different.


----------



## rolllin

where i can buy asus z170 premium


----------



## noobee

Any comments on the Z170 PRO GAMING board? It is probably overkill for me (i.e. for my needs) but I cannot find a comparable board with all the features. I would consider ATX if I can find a small ATX case (almost impossible). The ITX and mATX boards are missing features but the ITX boards are the same price and the mATX boards that are pretty good are missing features. The Z170M-PLUS mATX board comes close but is missing a USB 3.1 Type C port. I don't need it but it would be a bonus. I could buy a USB 3.1 card later on (right?) but at around $30, the price of the mobo and card is very close to the ATX board that already has a feature-set of USB 3.1 Type C/A and an upgraded sound chip (I could wait or make due with onboard sound until I get a card or DAC).

Any comments? Is this a good way to evaluate and compare?

Edit: The ASUS Z170-A looks pretty good, too and a bit cheaper than the 'Pro Gaming' board.

How small of an ATX case can I get, though? :-/


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gstnem*
> 
> I have an ASUS Z170-A and Corsair Vengange LPX DDR4 3000MHz RAM (CMK16GX4M2B3000C15) and I've been reading about how best to get it running at 3000MHz. Can anyone distill for me briefly what settings have been found to work for this RAM and what I should be tweaking to find stability?


Currently using that on my ASUS HERO, no issues.


----------



## iBruce

Any M8E owners out there?

Have a Maximus VIII Extreme and Gskill 3466 2x4GB kit on the way, any special tweaking in the bios or just select 3466MHz and boot?

CPU will be a 6700K 4.7Ghz rated from Siliconlottery.com










Watching JJs M8E video right now, gee that's mega information.


----------



## Ziver

I wanna buy Samsung 950 Pro . Anyone using this with Z170 ( Specialy on Hero ) ?


----------



## BobLeProf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *noobee*
> 
> Any comments on the Z170 PRO GAMING board? It is probably overkill for me (i.e. for my needs) but I cannot find a comparable board with all the features. I would consider ATX if I can find a small ATX case (almost impossible). The ITX and mATX boards are missing features but the ITX boards are the same price and the mATX boards that are pretty good are missing features. The Z170M-PLUS mATX board comes close but is missing a USB 3.1 Type C port. I don't need it but it would be a bonus. I could buy a USB 3.1 card later on (right?) but at around $30, the price of the mobo and card is very close to the ATX board that already has a feature-set of USB 3.1 Type C/A and an upgraded sound chip (I could wait or make due with onboard sound until I get a card or DAC).
> 
> Any comments? Is this a good way to evaluate and compare?
> 
> Edit: The ASUS Z170-A looks pretty good, too and a bit cheaper than the 'Pro Gaming' board.
> 
> How small of an ATX case can I get, though? :-/


I got the Pro Gaming instead of the A for the additional 2 USB 3.0 ports on the rear panel. There was also a deal with a rebate that brought the price down to $120. (also using i5 6600k, G.Skill Ripjaws V 3200 - no problems at Profile 1) It's overkill for me now, but I figure it will last longer.

I already had a mid tower, so I didn't look into anything but ATX.


----------



## rolllin

any one know when asus z170 premium available


----------



## davidm71

Can anyone confirm if the Asus Z170 line has the Power Management bit disabled for apple support? I asked a little while ago and someone said they 'think so'. Need definitive facts before I buy.

Thanks.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Asus Z170 line has the Power Management bit disabled for apple support? I asked a little while ago and someone said they 'think so'. Need definitive facts before I buy.
> 
> Thanks.


I am the "think so" guy, didn't have my CPU at that time, so, couldn't provide a definitive answer,

Is this Okay..?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I am the "think so" guy, didn't have my CPU at that time, so, couldn't provide a definitive answer,
> 
> Is this Okay..?


I think so.

Thanks really. Appreciate it!

Also any one who owns the Deluxe version care to comment? Thanks!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I wanna buy Samsung 950 Pro . Anyone using this with Z170 ( Specialy on Hero ) ?


Yes, works fine.


----------



## mtrai

Quick question....I Have a new ASUS Z170-A motherboard and Skylake I5 6600k CPU. I just noticed in my device manage I have 2 what I think are odd entries.

Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x8) - 1905
Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901

Should these be there?


----------



## seanpatrick

Does anyone know if I can use this: http://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Temperature-Thermal-Thermistor-Sensor/dp/B00KHSU9DS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41mJBNXdmfL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR135%2C135_&refRID=0A14HEZR5KQD2GG5J7RZ

as a the external temperature sensor for the board? Asus has next to ZERO documentation / product available to actually use the optional temp sensor header.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Does anyone know if I can use this: http://www.amazon.com/Waterproof-Temperature-Thermal-Thermistor-Sensor/dp/B00KHSU9DS/ref=pd_rhf_dp_s_cp_1?ie=UTF8&dpID=41mJBNXdmfL&dpSrc=sims&preST=_SL500_SR135%2C135_&refRID=0A14HEZR5KQD2GG5J7RZ
> 
> as a the external temperature sensor for the board? Asus has next to ZERO documentation / product available to actually use the optional temp sensor header.


Hello

No documentation is really needed. Any industry standard 10K thermistor will work.


----------



## nyxz

Does anyone else get the Q-code 51 when enabling thunderbolt? A0 when thunderbolt is disabled usb 3.1 only mode. Z170 - deluxe 6700k.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Does anyone else get the Q-code 51 when enabling thunderbolt? A0 when thunderbolt is disabled usb 3.1 only mode. Z170 - deluxe 6700k.


Hello

This is common with Thunderbolt enabled. If the system is booting properly it is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Quick question....I Have a new ASUS Z170-A motherboard and Skylake I5 6600k CPU. I just noticed in my device manage I have 2 what I think are odd entries.
> 
> Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x8) - 1905
> Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901
> 
> Should these be there?


The "1901" entry shows up in my Device Manager...but no, it's not unusual.


----------



## llantant

Hey Guys.

Not been around here for a while, alot of stuff going on.

Anyway, Just a quick question, I flashed to my most recent bios approx 3 weeks ago and as I forgot to input my DRAM voltage to 1.35v (i never use xmp). Its been listed on auto and pumping 1.5v for the last 3 weeks!









Think I have damaged something? Everything seems to be fine. I wouldnt mind so much if I damaged the ram as I have been itching to get some G Skills tridentZ when they come into stock.

Is there any chance it could have damaged my processor though??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey Guys.
> 
> Not been around here for a while, alot of stuff going on.
> 
> Anyway, Just a quick question, I flashed to my most recent bios approx 3 weeks ago and as I forgot to input my DRAM voltage to 1.35v (i never use xmp). Its been listed on auto and pumping 1.5v for the last 3 weeks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Think I have damaged something? Everything seems to be fine. I wouldnt mind so much if I damaged the ram as I have been itching to get some G Skills tridentZ when they come into stock.
> 
> Is there any chance it could have damaged my processor though??


I doubt you've done any damage.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I doubt you've done any damage.


Ok, hopefully not. On the plus side as ive been so busy I havent used my computer a whole lot. maybe 20 hours and most of that was idle.

Would it potentially cause issue's to the cpu though?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok, hopefully not. On the plus side as ive been so busy I havent used my computer a whole lot. maybe 20 hours and most of that was idle.
> 
> Would it potentially cause issue's to the cpu though?


I was speaking generally, so no damage to anything. If you think of these things relatively from what Intel state it should become obvious that you would have to be running it for A. years more than a few hours and B. Probably more than 1.5v would be needed to notice anything long term within the CPU's life span in your possession.

Short answer, don't worry about


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I was speaking generally, so no damage to anything. If you think of these things relatively from what Intel state it should become obvious that you would have to be running it for A. years more than a few hours and B. Probably more than 1.5v would be needed to notice anything long term within the CPU's life span in your possession.
> 
> Short answer, don't worry about


Cheers dude. Thanks


----------



## oparr

Intel Skylake CPUs are bending under the pressure of some coolers;

http://www.pcgamer.com/intel-skylake-cpus-are-bending-under-the-pressure-of-some-coolers/


----------



## Silent Scone

PEBCAK


----------



## delslow

So I guess this is the place to ask about the Formula? I've heard before the end of the year, but I'm getting pretty anxious. Any solid word on availability and features?

Thanks!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> PEBCAK


Could be bad for some businesses as rumors and misinformation spread, like in this post from the Corsair forum;

_*"There have been some reports with Hydro coolers and bending motherboard. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that the coolers are the fault as most just seem like incompetent builders and put hardware in the wrong places.

I'm stripping out my cousins computer tomorrow which has had a H100i GTX fitted to a Gigabyte Z170xp-sli and i5-6600k to see if everything is well. So far ASUS boards are being hit hardest due to the slightly thinner PCB."*_


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Could be bad for some businesses as rumors and misinformation spread, like in this post from the Corsair forum;
> 
> _*"There have been some reports with Hydro coolers and bending motherboard. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that the coolers are the fault as most just seem like incompetent builders and put hardware in the wrong places.
> 
> I'm stripping out my cousins computer tomorrow which has had a H100i GTX fitted to a Gigabyte Z170xp-sli and i5-6600k to see if everything is well. So far ASUS boards are being hit hardest due to the slightly thinner PCB."*_


How does the motherboard's PCB factor into this?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Could be bad for some businesses as rumors and misinformation spread, like in this post from the Corsair forum;
> 
> _*"There have been some reports with Hydro coolers and bending motherboard. HOWEVER, that doesn't mean that the coolers are the fault as most just seem like incompetent builders and put hardware in the wrong places.
> 
> I'm stripping out my cousins computer tomorrow which has had a H100i GTX fitted to a Gigabyte Z170xp-sli and i5-6600k to see if everything is well. So far ASUS boards are being hit hardest due to the slightly thinner PCB."*_


I'm running the H100i on my 6600. I've taken it off a few times and remounted it. It feels silly even saying it just to prove a point, but like most things of this nature it's normally blown way out of proportion. That's the beauty of the internet unfortunately.


----------



## rt123

Been switching H100i on Gene & Impact many times, with different CPUs, can confirm, no deaths due to that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> How does the motherboard's PCB factor into this?


The poster seems to be claiming that Corsair coolers also bend motherboards even though the thread was about the Skylake bending issue. Complete thread is here;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=154002


----------



## mk16

so i have heard gigabyte mobos are having a TON of problems running ram at its rated speed unless its on its very small list or ram from about 4-5 manufactures. are the asus boards suffering from this problem?

and is the hero 8 good board for overclocking an i5 sky on?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mk16*
> 
> so i have heard gigabyte mobos are having a TON of problems running ram at its rated speed unless its on its very small list or ram from about 4-5 manufactures. are the asus boards suffering from this problem?
> 
> and is the hero 8 good board for overclocking an i5 sky on?


Not to my knowledge. What kit are you currently running?

I opened a memory stability thread not so long ago to compare peoples various memory configurations - hopefully across vendors also, but only ASUS users have come forward so far. Not to imply anything - just that users on other vendors need to get of their backside and care more about memory possibly









http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


----------



## mk16

not on skylake yet so no ddr4 just researching to make sure i get a good board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Not to my knowledge. What kit are you currently running?
> 
> I opened a memory stability thread not so long ago to compare peoples various memory configurations - hopefully across vendors also, but only ASUS users have come forward so far. Not to imply anything - just that users on other vendors need to get of their backside and care more about memory possibly
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


First I've seen the memory thread.








(I'll have a few entries.







)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First I've seen the memory thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll have a few entries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


lol no worries, it's a shame more people haven't taken the time to share results, or dispense how they'd rather/do test memory stability


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> First I've seen the memory thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (I'll have a few entries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


First for me too. We got to "get out" more.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> First for me too. *We got to "get out" more*.












now that I got linux mint working on the skylake I could actually post stability results for several configurations... this century.


----------



## DokoBG

I just got a Error Code 55 yesterday on cold boot after about a week working perfectly fine even after increasing the IO/SA ( i complained in this thread about a week ago). Now i have increased them more to 1.208v IO and 1.233v SA to see if this will fix it.

Specs:
6700K @ 4.6Ghz cooled with H110i GTX
Maximus HERO VIII @ BIOS 1202
2x8 G.SKill Ripjaws V 3200mhz CL16-18-18-38 1T : Using the XMP profile but changed to 1T manually. Also running the memory at 1.36v as per the bios reading.
EVGA SuperNOVA 1200w P2

*I have tested this set up last night with HCI Memtest 4.1 overnight with 7 instances 1900mb each and it was close to 800% with no errors on all of them in the morning.* If i get an Error Code 55 on cold boot again this is going to be the most ridiculous upgrade i have ever made...


----------



## rt123

Memory OC on Skylake is weird in a way that, you can have a OC be stable for hours after boot, but it can still fail training sometimes.
Has happened to me quite a few times.

Moral of the story is, a DRAM OC on this platform is not really stable until, it can pass stability testing in windows for a reasonable amount of time & *consistently pass memory training in that config.*

I would ignore the BIOS reading & set DRAM voltage Manually to 1.36-1.37V, SA & IO seemed to be okay (I run 1.18v IO & 1.25v SA). This should get rid of those training failures.


----------



## DokoBG

Well i just lowered my IO to 1.18v and increased the SA even more to 1.25v as you suggested. THe ram memory i have manually set to 1.36v in the bios, but the BIOS reading did not seem to have changed from what i had before. Hopefully now i have the memory close to 1.36v actual. Before i had it set to 1.355v and BIOS was reading it as 1.36v.

This whole training memory thing on cold boot seems pretty ridiculous if i have it stable overnight on HCI memtest and fails "the training".


----------



## rt123

Its because of the High freq man.

Remember this is the first time that majority of users are running >3000Mhz RAM commonly.

On DDR3, majority of people stayed below 2400Mhz, while some enthusiast went upto 2800-3000Mhz & they had some struggles.

Similarly on Haswell-E, quit a few people stayed under/around 3000Mhz because the ridiculous launch prices of DDR4.
I'll give you one thing, this, Windows stable, but fails training, didn't happen on X99.

This is the first time that this many people are going high freq (due to it being more affordable), hence there are so many issues being reported.
But eventually the kinks will be ironed out on this platform too.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Well i just lowered my IO to 1.18v and increased the SA even more to 1.25v as you suggested. THe ram memory i have manually set to 1.36v in the bios, but the BIOS reading did not seem to have changed from what i had before. Hopefully now i have the memory close to 1.36v actual. Before i had it set to 1.355v and BIOS was reading it as 1.36v.
> 
> This whole training memory thing on cold boot seems pretty ridiculous if i have it stable overnight on HCI memtest and fails "the training".


These training routines need to be done in order for any board to calibrate the memory. You need to look at it differently in that it doesn't matter so much if you can pass HCI, if it's failing on 55 the memory isn't stable. The training routines are harder to pass in the sense that they are either pass / fail. If signal allignment is invalid on occasion when cold booting then more tuning is needed as memory stability is still marginal. This is not ridiculous as much as it is just how it is. In a way it's better to look at it as a blessing as you could also be in the predicament where by the system is managing to pass training marginally which can often result in instability within the OS often leaving users confused as to why after running memory tests previously.

For memory stability on DDR4 and SKL in general Google Stress App test on Linux Mint should bring you closer to avoiding these types of affairs. Or you can simply increase the associated voltages as you've done already. The hero should be able to handle SA/IO voltages whilst in auto at that frequency but sometimes tuning may be needed depending on the CPU.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Its because of the High freq man.
> 
> Remember this is the first time that majority of users are running >3000Mhz RAM commonly.
> 
> On DDR3, majority of people stayed below 2400Mhz, while some enthusiast went upto 2800-3000Mhz & they had some struggles.
> 
> Similarly on Haswell-E, quit a few people stayed under/around 3000Mhz because the ridiculous launch prices of DDR4.
> I'll give you one thing, this, Windows stable, but fails training, didn't happen on X99.
> 
> This is the first time that this many people are going high freq (due to it being more affordable), hence there are so many issues being reported.
> But eventually the kinks will be ironed out on this platform too.


Skylake is far less cantankerous for these types of things than X99. The latter has far less range and the former has many reasonable ratios that require little to no input from the user, but these things will always happen depending on the configuration, CPU and the memory used.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Skylake is far less cantankerous for these types of things than X99. The latter has far less range and the former has many reasonable ratios that require little to no input from the user, but these things will always happen depending on the configuration, CPU and the memory used.


X99 didn't have people struggling to make XMP, unless running exotic configs. Skylake is more flexible, agreed, but X99 is easier out of the box.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> X99 didn't have people struggling to make XMP, unless running exotic configs. Skylake is more flexible, agreed, but X99 is easier out of the box.


It certainly did have people struggling, but probably not the place to discuss it.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Well i just lowered my IO to 1.18v and increased the SA even more to 1.25v as you suggested. THe ram memory i have manually set to 1.36v in the bios, but the BIOS reading did not seem to have changed from what i had before. Hopefully now i have the memory close to 1.36v actual. Before i had it set to 1.355v and BIOS was reading it as 1.36v.
> 
> This whole training memory thing on cold boot seems pretty ridiculous if i have it stable overnight on HCI memtest and fails "the training".


Cold BOOT memory training is quite involved. Memory needs to have a good stability margin to pass POST checks consistently. Being stable in the OS is a byproduct of passing POST routines. Passing a stress test in the operating system *after* the system has calibrated memory properly, does not indicate that memory will be calibrated successfully every time, if the margins the system has to play with, are tight.

In addition to tuning associated voltages, you can try setting Maximus Tweak mode 1 in the DRAM timing page of the UEFI.


----------



## mtrai

Maybe I am missing something here but I am trying to figure out how to enable the new speed shift feature. I am on the latest Win 10 ( Nov 9) which is when it was s'posed to have been added to windows 10, however any CPUID info, or HWINFO60 cpu infos shows this feature is disabled.but present.

@Raja maybe you can check does this new feature have to be enabled in the bios? As I cannot find an option in the bios for it. The feature shows on my Skylake i5 6600k as SST in HWINFO64 System summary as available but disabled


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> ~
> This whole training memory thing on cold boot seems pretty ridiculous if i have it stable overnight on HCI memtest and fails "the training".


Your (and just about everyone else complaining) troubleshooting process workflow is flawed. The priority is to ensure that memory training will never be an issue before doing any other tests. How does one go about doing that?.....Read my posts on the subject.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Maybe I am missing something here but I am trying to figure out how to enable the new speed shift feature. I am on the latest Win 10 ( Nov 9) which is when it was s'posed to have been added to windows 10, however any CPUID info, or HWINFO60 cpu infos shows this feature is disabled.but present.
> 
> @Raja maybe you can check does this new feature have to be enabled in the bios? As I cannot find an option in the bios for it. The feature shows on my Skylake i5 6600k as SST in HWINFO64 System summary as available but disabled


This hasn't been implemented yet. Needs to be evaluated by our engineers first. Will be a while before they get to it.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This hasn't been implemented yet. Needs to be evaluated by our engineers first. Will be a while before they get to it.


Thanks Raja, now I can stop wracking my brain on this issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Dont hold your breath on this - needs time to settle. With Adaptive voltage being broken in current fw, not keen to move over to something just because it's new and getting airtime on media sites.


----------



## mtrai

@ Raja

No worries I was just interested in it, but it is not ground breaking, easier to ask as there is so little info on the web about it. It looks interesting. Intel response was it should already be there they provided the code long ago haha. So thanks for answering, I can put this baby on the back burner. Oh it not actually getting airtime on sites now, it did a while back, just ran across it and was curious. Yes adaptive voltage needs work, took me forever to figure it out for my board.

Incidentally my shiny new Z170-A is so rock solid for OC my 6600k, but I did read this entire thread from post 1 to the last as well the Sky Overclocking one, to make sure I understood everything. Ram at 3200, at 1.35, SA and the other one at 1.25 ( less boot up ram training issues still happens) with my 6600k at 4.8 stable still working out the lowest stable cpu core but it is all good 1.425 core, think I can go lower yet. Thanks for all the questions you answered for everyone previously.


----------



## Jpmboy

@mtrai

just fyi - if you want to "ping" a member, type the username, select it and use the "@" tool in the editor menu...


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> @mtrai
> 
> just fyi - if you want to "ping" a member, type the username, select it and use the "@" tool in the editor menu...


Thanks will have to remember that, I was just replying to him, but forgot to hit quote so was being lazy. I am glad to know I let that feature go for now, since it has not been implemented in the z170 bios yet.


----------



## [email protected]

Skylake non-K unlock (air results):

http://valid.x86.fr/t2lui6

http://valid.x86.fr/4n5wnj

Before everyone gets excited, there are some side-effects to this unlock; all power management features need to be disabled for it to work, so it is not suitable for 24/7 use.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Skylake non-K unlock (air results):
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2lui6
> 
> http://valid.x86.fr/4n5wnj
> 
> Before everyone gets excited, there are some side-effects to this unlock; all power management features need to be disabled for it to work, so it is not suitable for 24/7 use.


Out of curiosity, why do you say disabling power management features are not suitable for 24/7 use...is this something specific to intel cpus? I ran my AMD FX 8120 BE with all power manage bios disabled and windows in high performance on my Sabertooth for years with no issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Skylake non-K unlock (air results):
> http://valid.x86.fr/t2lui6
> http://valid.x86.fr/4n5wnj
> Before everyone gets excited, there are some side-effects to this unlock; all power management features need to be disabled for it to work, so it is not suitable for 24/7 use.


are you kidding? i3 @ 4.7? crazy nice!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Out of curiosity, why do you say disabling power management features are not suitable for 24/7 use...is this something specific to intel cpus? I ran my AMD FX 8120 BE with all power manage bios disabled and windows in high performance on my Sabertooth for years with no issue.


And yet here you were asking about SpeedShift which is a power saving feature..









Most people don't like their CPUs idling at max voltage all the time.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you kidding? i3 @ 4.7? crazy nice!


ROFL I did not even catch that...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> And yet here you were asking about SpeedShift which is a power saving feature..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Most people don't like their CPUs idling at max voltage all the time.


I understand that and yes I was asking about it as I was curious was all. True most do not like that, was not trying to offend, was wanting to know if you meant cause it "shortens" the life of the CPU/MB or just most do not like running full throttle all the time.

For speedshift, can I make a request as I understand it, the way it was implemented on the surface pro, where the benches come from at this time, is it is always on. If possible can I request the engineers when they get to, whenever that is, that try to implement it where it can be turned off in the bios?

I actually do appreciate your knowledge here, as well on the Rogue/Tuf forums.









PS just woke up here and not even finished my first cup of coffee so not quite awake.


----------



## [email protected]

There is always a disable option for power saving on MBs. Either way, important not to jump the gun and assume we will implement SpeedShift.


----------



## Jpmboy

picked this guy up yesterday. A reasonable sample it seems:


4.8/4.7 adaptive 5/1470mV, LLC5, M8E bios 1202, vcore by dmm under load is 1.458-1.472V


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> There is always a disable option for power saving on MBs. Either way, important not to jump the gun and assume we will implement SpeedShift.


Well now I feel like I am being chastised for asking about a new Intel CPU feature. Though, I think the discussion on SpeedShift has ran its course for now.


----------



## [email protected]

Don't want to promise or imply a feature is coming when it may not be.


----------



## Whatanoob

I've got a few spec questions I was hoping I could get clarified. I couldn't find a way to contact Asus with pre-sales questions, so I hope this is the right place to ask.

1. DisplayPort 1.2 for some motherboards (e.g., Hero, WS, Premium) show *4096x* @60Hz, whereas some (most) other Asus Z170 boards show *3840x* @ 60Hz. I'd like to know whether one of those is in error, or is there really a difference on how DP 1.2 was implemented? It's important to me as I won't be buying a GPU until Pascal is released, but I will be buying a 4K monitor within a few months. I haven't decided which one yet, but I know some run at 4096x rather than 3840x, so I'd like to be sure the board I buy will support whatever monitor I pick.

2. More minor, but I'm curious about the fact that some specs show PCIe *3.0* x1 slots (e.g., Hero, Sabertooth), while others show *2.0* x1 slots (e.g., Deluxe, Pro). Is this a ROG specific thing, or just a spec error?

3. I noticed that all Asus Z170 mobos list max shared IGP memory of 512 MB. Another manufacturer I've looked at lists it at 1792 MB. If this is really manufacturer-controlled, why limit shared memory so severely like that? Won't that negatively impact IGP performance?

Thanks in advance for any insights provided.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> picked this guy up yesterday. A reasonable sample it seems:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.8/4.7 adaptive 5/1470mV, LLC5, M8E bios 1202, vcore by dmm under load is 1.458-1.472V


Nice. Maybe I can pick up another one in a few months, hopefully get lucky and get one better than the current one.


----------



## DokoBG

Can anybody tell me if the M8HERO bios that used to be BETA 1202 bios is the same as the current BIOS 1202. I mean, they haven't changed anything from the "BETA". Just passed tests and they removed the BETA out of the name on the site , right ?


----------



## [email protected]

It's the same. Beta period is over.


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I've got a few spec questions I was hoping I could get clarified. I couldn't find a way to contact Asus with pre-sales questions, so I hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> 1. DisplayPort 1.2 for some motherboards (e.g., Hero, WS, Premium) show *4096x* @60Hz, whereas some (most) other Asus Z170 boards show *3840x* @ 60Hz. I'd like to know whether one of those is in error, or is there really a difference on how DP 1.2 was implemented? It's important to me as I won't be buying a GPU until Pascal is released, but I will be buying a 4K monitor within a few months. I haven't decided which one yet, but I know some run at 4096x rather than 3840x, so I'd like to be sure the board I buy will support whatever monitor I pick.
> 
> 2. More minor, but I'm curious about the fact that some specs show PCIe *3.0* x1 slots (e.g., Hero, Sabertooth), while others show *2.0* x1 slots (e.g., Deluxe, Pro). Is this a ROG specific thing, or just a spec error?
> 
> 3. I noticed that all Asus Z170 mobos list max shared IGP memory of 512 MB. Another manufacturer I've looked at lists it at 1792 MB. If this is really manufacturer-controlled, why limit shared memory so severely like that? Won't that negatively impact IGP performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights provided.


Really disappointed in Asus that it's THIS difficult to get answers to such basic questions. I tried Asus' official support forum (which turned out to be only user-to-user), and here. Where there is an Asus rep, but for some reason he has not replied.

With some digging, I was able to answer question #3: shared IGP memory just isn't an issue any more. The Windows driver assigns what it needs (or something like that), so the BIOS / motherboard setting is overridden anyway. If I find out any other answers I'll post them here, in case someone else happens to also be interested.

In the meantime, I guess it's time to seriously look at other manufacturers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> Really disappointed in Asus that it's THIS difficult to get answers to such basic questions. I tried Asus' official support forum (which turned out to be only user-to-user), and here. Where there is an Asus rep, but for some reason he has not replied.
> 
> With some digging, I was able to answer question #3: shared IGP memory just isn't an issue any more. The Windows driver assigns what it needs (or something like that), so the BIOS / motherboard setting is overridden anyway. If I find out any other answers I'll post them here, in case someone else happens to also be interested.
> 
> In the meantime, I guess it's time to seriously look at other manufacturers.


4096 is not a sandard vid signal - no/few monitors can display it. THe 4K standard is 3840x2160. 4K native is 4096x2160.. which has an odd aspect ratio in case you didn't know. Neither one is at the bandwidth limit for DP1.2.
I have 4 4K panels here, only one will accept and display dto-to-dot 4k-native. it is hooked to a redray player. I do not know of any games which send a 4K native vid signal,. I would not worry about this since you ar not likely to have any 4K native source material.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> It's the same. Beta period is over.


Thank you !

On a separate note, so far no problems with cold boot Error 55 after I bumped up the SA voltages. Hopefully it will pass the 2 week mark with no issues.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 4096 is not a sandard vid signal - no/few monitors can display it. THe 4K standard is 3840x2160. 4K native is 4096x2160.. which has an odd aspect ratio in case you didn't know. Neither one is at the bandwidth limit for DP1.2.
> I have 4 4K panels here, only one will accept and display dto-to-dot 4k-native. it is hooked to a redray player. I do not know of any games which send a 4K native vid signal,. I would not worry about this since you ar not likely to have any 4K native source material.


4 4K monitors, a little jelly, Redray player, didn't know there was such a thing


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4 4K monitors, a little jelly, Redray player, didn't know there was such a thing


A little jelly? I don't see that one.









Typos aside, though Jpmboy may have a point, so do I. The Asus specs appear to be inconsistent, so I just wanted clarification.

My reason for wanting to buy a 4K monitor is mostly to have more desktop space. Since I would want to run the monitor at its native resolution, if that resolution is 4096x2160 (such as one near the top of my list, the LG 31MU97), I'll need a motherboard that supports it (until I buy a dedicated GPU, of course).


----------



## I-Siamak-I

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> picked this guy up yesterday. A reasonable sample it seems:
> 
> 
> 4.8/4.7 adaptive 5/1470mV, LLC5, M8E bios 1202, vcore by dmm under load is 1.458-1.472V


Can you do me a favor and since you are using Windows 10, right click on computer and go to properties, under "System" for installed memory does it say 16GB or 15.9GB?


----------



## seanpatrick

@[email protected]

Hey there,

I'm wondering if there's any truth to this article stating that some board manufacturers (namely Asus, Supermicro and ASrock) will be releasing bios updates soon to allow overclocking of non-K skylake chips?

"Given Supermicro, ASRock and ASUS are doing this (presumably GIGABYTE, MSI and EVGA will follow), I wonder what Intel's reaction will be to it"

From 'BCLK Overclocking Intel's Non-K skylake processors - coming soon' - Anandtech

http://www.anandtech.com/show/9848/bclk-overclocking-intels-non-k-skylake-processors-coming-soon

Thanks!


----------



## [email protected]

Wait and see.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Thank you !
> 
> On a separate note, so far no problems with cold boot Error 55 after I bumped up the SA voltages. Hopefully it will pass the 2 week mark with no issues.


You can try maximum tweak mode 1, it may reduce the needed sa voltage.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Wait and see.


And the more important question, what does Intel think of this? Am I wrong to think they'll have a microcode update in the future to stop it from happening, similar to G3258 on non-Z97 boards?

I guess time will tell.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> And the more important question, what does Intel think of this? Am I wrong to think they'll have a microcode update in the future to stop it from happening, similar to G3258 on non-Z97 boards?
> 
> I guess time will tell.


I think the real question is what can they honestly do about it now that people know. They have been known in the not so distant past to roll out updates that do stop these types of things. It's cool, but I wouldn't personally build a system centrally around this, and that's without even thinking about the lack of power saving.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Is there a chance we have something close to an actual date on the Formula? I've got most of the parts I need for a custom loop so the hybrid VRAM cooler you usually see on the Formula boards would be a nice touch, since I don't think anyone will be releasing a full board block for the M8E.

Speaking of, is the Extreme's BIOS update stable at the moment? I read through this thread and have noticed there's been a lot of hiccups with the early BIOSes, so some forewarning would be great.


----------



## [email protected]

For the Formula, probably in Jan 2016 for North America.

Extreme UEFI builds are fine for stability.


----------



## Silent Scone

Image from BNegative on the watercooling thread.


----------



## Whatanoob

@[email protected]
I imagine you missed my post. Could you please answer these two spec questions?

1. DisplayPort 1.2 for some motherboards (e.g., Hero, WS, Premium) show *4096x* @60Hz, whereas some (most) other Asus Z170 boards show *3840x* @ 60Hz. I'd like to know whether one of those is in error, or is there really a difference on how DP 1.2 was implemented? It's important to me as I won't be buying a GPU until Pascal is released, but I will be buying a 4K monitor within a few months. I haven't decided which one yet, but I know some run at 4096x rather than 3840x, so I'd like to be sure the board I buy will support whatever monitor I pick.

2. More minor, but I'm curious about the fact that some specs show PCIe *3.0* x1 slots (e.g., Hero, Sabertooth), while others show *2.0* x1 slots (e.g., Deluxe, Pro). Is this a ROG specific thing, or just a spec error?

Thank you!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> @[email protected]
> I imagine you missed my post. Could you please answer these two spec questions?
> 
> 1. DisplayPort 1.2 for some motherboards (e.g., Hero, WS, Premium) show *4096x* @60Hz, whereas some (most) other Asus Z170 boards show *3840x* @ 60Hz. I'd like to know whether one of those is in error, or is there really a difference on how DP 1.2 was implemented? It's important to me as I won't be buying a GPU until Pascal is released, but I will be buying a 4K monitor within a few months. I haven't decided which one yet, but I know some run at 4096x rather than 3840x, so I'd like to be sure the board I buy will support whatever monitor I pick.
> 
> 2. More minor, but I'm curious about the fact that some specs show PCIe *3.0* x1 slots (e.g., Hero, Sabertooth), while others show *2.0* x1 slots (e.g., Deluxe, Pro). Is this a ROG specific thing, or just a spec error?
> 
> Thank you!


Go with what the manual says.


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Go with what the manual says.


So there really _are_ these differences. Ok, that's probably the best approach to take; thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> 4 4K monitors, a little jelly, Redray player, didn't know there was such a thing


Well.. _monitors_ may be an over statement. 4 4K panels is more accurate. (Samsumg. Seiki, Sony and JVC-Pro). There aren't many players.... 2 years ago, when I got the Seiki 4K panel out of China piggy-backed on a palette of them (going to an SFX studio) I was lucky enough to get a player (like $1500 if i remember) since there really was no content then.. and still remains very poor in content providers. Had high hopes for 4K over fiber...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 
> 
> Image from BNegative on the watercooling thread.


looks dangerous.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *I-Siamak-I*
> 
> Can you do me a favor and since you are using Windows 10, right click on computer and go to properties, under "System" for installed memory does it say 16GB or 15.9GB?


15.9. it's normal on W10. my x99 shows 31.9GB, x79 shows 15.9GB.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well.. _monitors_ may be an over statement. 4 4K panels is more accurate. (Samsumg. Seiki, Sony and JVC-Pro). There aren't many players.... 2 years ago, when I got the Seiki 4K panel out of China piggy-backed on a palette of them (going to an SFX studio) I was lucky enough to get a player (like $1500 if i remember) since there really was no content then.. and still remains very poor in content providers. Had high hopes for 4K over fiber...
> looks dangerous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 15.9. it's normal on W10. my x99 shows 31.9GB, x79 shows 15.9GB.


Pretty sure it's normal on W8.1 as well. My task manager also says 15.9GB.


----------



## m3tpe

Hey guys..

Just built a Skylake pc yesterday with i5-6600k and Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger board.
This is paired with G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) and Noctua DH15 w/ both fans connected to the ROG board (no low noise adapter, but in cpu1/2 pins).
I'm pretty much a rookie when it comes to overclocking. I updated the bios today using the updater.
Set the the bios to run XMP for the memory.
Used "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" and did the auto overclock. I set it on per core and had the o/cing start from the cpu clock. It was able to hit 4.6 stable and 4.7 is when the program gave a blue screen.
From the looks of the temps (running prime95), it stayed at 48C with the fans on "highest" in the fan control app.

Anyway to get higher clock through the program?

https://flic.kr/p/CatWZ820151213_183115

20151213_133055


----------



## drop24

[quote name="[email protected]" url="/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2510#post_24691162"With Adaptive voltage being broken in current fw.[/quote]

What is adaptive voltage broken on? Bios 1202?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Hey guys..
> 
> Just built a Skylake pc yesterday with i5-6600k and Asus ROG Maximus VIII Ranger board.
> This is paired with G.SKILL Ripjaws V Series 16GB DDR4 3000 (PC4 24000) and Noctua DH15 w/ both fans connected to the ROG board (no low noise adapter, but in cpu1/2 pins).
> I'm pretty much a rookie when it comes to overclocking. I updated the bios today using the updater.
> Set the the bios to run XMP for the memory.
> Used "Dual Intelligent Processors 5" and did the auto overclock. I set it on per core and had the o/cing start from the cpu clock. It was able to hit 4.6 stable and 4.7 is when the program gave a blue screen.
> From the looks of the temps (running prime95), it stayed at 48C with the fans on "highest" in the fan control app.
> 
> Anyway to get higher clock through the program?


*In my personal opinion*, next step would be to abandon the app & move to the BIOS for more fine tuning of your overclock.
Here's a detailed video that goes over the BIOS settings step by step & explains them in detail. Its pretty simple actually.










Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!











Video is for non-ROG board, but the UEFI on ROG boards is the same, barring a different theme.

Also, you can go further through the app, manually setting the core voltage, cpu multiplier & then manually stress testing those settings, but BIOS is more preferable as it allows more "control".


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> What is adaptive voltage broken on? Bios 1202?


You misunderstand. It is broken in the uCode, we have to apply a crude "fix" on top.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I've got a few spec questions I was hoping I could get clarified. I couldn't find a way to contact Asus with pre-sales questions, so I hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> 1. DisplayPort 1.2 for some motherboards (e.g., Hero, WS, Premium) show *4096x* @60Hz, whereas some (most) other Asus Z170 boards show *3840x* @ 60Hz. I'd like to know whether one of those is in error, or is there really a difference on how DP 1.2 was implemented? It's important to me as I won't be buying a GPU until Pascal is released, but I will be buying a 4K monitor within a few months. I haven't decided which one yet, but I know some run at 4096x rather than 3840x, so I'd like to be sure the board I buy will support whatever monitor I pick.
> 
> 2. More minor, but I'm curious about the fact that some specs show PCIe *3.0* x1 slots (e.g., Hero, Sabertooth), while others show *2.0* x1 slots (e.g., Deluxe, Pro). Is this a ROG specific thing, or just a spec error?
> 
> 3. I noticed that all Asus Z170 mobos list max shared IGP memory of 512 MB. Another manufacturer I've looked at lists it at 1792 MB. If this is really manufacturer-controlled, why limit shared memory so severely like that? Won't that negatively impact IGP performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights provided.


look at my profile - with the gpu i get the right size displayed ' 3840 60Hz' with the igpu i kept getting display driver crashes and saying 4096 was the correct mode i gave up and got another card


----------



## ChiefGoat

Good Morning

Finished piecing together my first custom built rig. Being 35, I know I was a little behind the power curve. I am getting a error code of 51 on my Asus Z170 Deluxe. After some researching, it seems that I was off a few numbers on getting the right DDR4 Ram that is "Asus approved" for the board.

Is this going to cause any system stability issues? I haven't had a chance to update my Rigbuilder, so here is my setup noted below:

CPU: Intel i7 6700K Unlocked

MO: Asus Z170 Deluxe

Mem: Corsair DDR4 - 3000Mhz

VC: GTX 980ti x 2 SLI

PSU: Corsair Ax1200i

Corsair H100i


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> look at my profile - with the gpu i get the right size displayed ' 3840 60Hz' with the igpu i kept getting display driver crashes and saying 4096 was the correct mode i gave up and got another card


Hmmm. That's weird; seems like if it can do 4096, it should be able to do 3840, too. But I see that board doesn't support DisplayPort, and with HDMI it can do 4096 only at 24 Hz. So I think buying a gpu was a wise choice.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> Hmmm. That's weird; seems like if it can do 4096, it should be able to do 3840, too. But I see that board doesn't support DisplayPort, and with HDMI it can do 4096 only at 24 Hz. So I think buying a gpu was a wise choice.


Why are you concerned about 4096 vs 3840? And if you plan to do anything at 4K beyond 2D desktop work, the on-board graphics (iGPU) is useless. Frankly, it's useless even at 1080P OC'd to 1400MHz: http://hwbot.org/submission/3061789_


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Good Morning
> 
> Finished piecing together my first custom built rig. Being 35, I know I was a little behind the power curve. I am getting a error code of 51 on my Asus Z170 Deluxe. After some researching, it seems that I was off a few numbers on getting the right DDR4 Ram that is "Asus approved" for the board.
> 
> Is this going to cause any system stability issues? I haven't had a chance to update my Rigbuilder, so here is my setup noted below:
> 
> CPU: Intel i7 6700K Unlocked
> MO: Asus Z170 Deluxe
> Mem: Corsair DDR4 - 3000Mhz
> VC: GTX 980ti x 2 SLI
> PSU: Corsair Ax1200i
> Corsair H100i


Is the board POSTing, or is it hanging during POST?

If hanging during POST, update your parts list to include the memory kit part number and number of modules being used.


----------



## ChiefGoat

It's posting, but trying to narrow down my source of system instability. System is not Overclocked. Will post part number soon, not avail to do it right now.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> It's posting, but trying to narrow down my source of system instability. System is not Overclocked. Will post part number soon, not avail to do it right now.


Is the Q-Code 51 being displayed once booted into the operation system? If so it is not an indication of any issues.


----------



## ChiefGoat

The Q Code 51 is being displayed once PC stays an alert while PC is running.

Here is the corsair part number: CMK16GX4M2B3000C15


----------



## ChiefGoat

Attached is a screen shot of RAM via CPU Z if it helps


----------



## [email protected]

51 is normal for OS. If hanging on POST that would be a separate issue. What are your present "instability" issues?


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why are you concerned about 4096 vs 3840? And if you plan to do anything at 4K beyond 2D desktop work, the on-board graphics (iGPU) is useless. Frankly, it's useless even at 1080P OC'd to 1400MHz: http://hwbot.org/submission/3061789_


I myself was without a card for awhile but the igpu at 3840, 30hz for normal use, got by easily, just the display crashing 3 - 5 times a day. Other and that it surprised me, and it played FC1 with all the bells and whistles at 3840 easily. Yes, i know its an old game. So i wouldn't say it was useless, but glad to have a dedicated card with 60hz and chroma 4.4.4


----------



## deathroll

What is the recommended maximum VRM temperature for Maximus VII Hero on median OC?


----------



## [email protected]

If over 60C, I would place a fan over the VRM heatsink.


----------



## Silent Scone

VRM on the Z170 Deluxe barely breaks a sweat even when pushing things, I doubt for most systems for daily use unless in a warm climate it will ever be an issue (on Z170)


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If over 60C, I would place a fan over the VRM heatsink.


Thank you. One more quick question. Is it necessary to set manually CPU Current Capability, Power Phase Control and Long Duration Package Power Limit for median OC, again? Or ASUS boards can manage them automatically?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Thank you. One more quick question. Is it necessary to set manually CPU Current Capability, Power Phase Control and Long Duration Package Power Limit for median OC, again? Or ASUS boards can manage them automatically?


Leave them on auto - they scale fine.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Symptoms include - Random Computer Shutdowns, Throttling even though I haven't reached the throttle state. I dont have any hard data to give you from my logs right now, but that is what I am looking at the moment


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I myself was without a card for awhile but the igpu at 3840, 30hz for normal use, got by easily, just the display crashing 3 - 5 times a day. Other and that it surprised me, and it played FC1 with all the bells and whistles at 3840 easily. Yes, i know its an old game. So i wouldn't say it was useless, but glad to have a dedicated card with 60hz and chroma 4.4.4


I've been using 4K at 60hz on the IGPU no problem with 4.6 core, 4.3 uncore and 3466 DRAM, some of the associated voltages have a limited range in this configuration. It's certainly best to use a dedicated card even for more obvious reasons, but good to see that these things can be done with a little patience


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've been using 4K at 60hz on the IGPU no problem with 4.6 core, 4.3 uncore and 3466 DRAM, some of the associated voltages have a limited range in this configuration. It's certainly best to use a dedicated card even for more obvious reasons, but good to see that these things can be done with a little patience


like I said - for 2D "office-level" work it's fine, or maybe some old(er) games, the iGPU is "acceptable".








Overclocks fairly well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> like I said - for 2D "office-level" work it's fine, or maybe some old(er) games, the iGPU is "acceptable".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Overclocks fairly well.


You wouldn't take it home to your mum. As the saying goes lol.


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why are you concerned about 4096 vs 3840? And if you plan to do anything at 4K beyond 2D desktop work, the on-board graphics (iGPU) is useless. Frankly, it's useless even at 1080P OC'd to 1400MHz: http://hwbot.org/submission/3061789_


As I wrote in my OP, I want to use the IGP to hold me over until I buy a Pascal GPU. If not for that, I wouldn't care what the motherboard supports. In fact, I'd prefer it if the 6700K didn't even have an IGP. But it does, so I might as well use it to implement my evil Pascal plan. It requires a great deal of patience, but most evil plans do. .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> As I wrote in my OP, I want to use the IGP to hold me over until I buy a Pascal GPU. If not for that, I wouldn't care what the motherboard supports. In fact, I'd prefer it if the 6700K didn't even have an IGP. But it does, so I might as well use it to implement my evil Pascal plan. It requires a great deal of patience, but most evil plans do. .


right - so the 4096x2160 thing is a curiosity only, since it's irrelevant in consumer 4K panel "space".


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> right - so the 4096x2160 thing is a curiosity only, since it's irrelevant in consumer 4K panel "space".


Right. Except don't tell that to LG (or the next manufacturer who decides to use 4096x2160 panels in their "4K" monitors).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> Right. Except don't tell that to LG (or the next manufacturer who decides to use 4096x2160 panels in their "4K" monitors).


they might, but no source transcoder will provide the signal outside a odd PC or two... no market. the 4K STD is 3840x2160... if you want the next res look at 5K then 8K (which is coming soon in the 5-figure panel price range after a 2 year delay







)


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> they might, but no source transcoder will provide the signal outside a odd PC or two... no market. the 4K STD is 3840x2160... if you want the next res look at 5K then 8K (which is coming soon in the 5-figure panel price range
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


I'm going to skip 5K; not worthwhile. 8K will be my next monitor -- after I'm bored with my soon-to-be 4K, of course.









But I don't understand why you say there aren't any source transcoders other than an odd PC or two. In just the Asus boards I was looking at, the Z170-Premium, Z170-WS, Z170 Pro Gaming, Maximum VIII Hero, and Hero Alpha all support 4096x2160 @ 60 Hz. That's the DisplayPort 2.0 standard; I'm sure those Asus boards aren't the only ones. Not to mention, most any modern GPU will support it, of course. Unless I'm entirely misunderstanding your point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I'm going to skip 5K; not worthwhile. 8K will be my next monitor -- after I'm bored with my soon-to-be 4K, of course.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But I don't understand why you say there aren't any source transcoders other than an odd PC or two. In just the Asus boards I was looking at, the Z170-Premium, Z170-WS, Z170 Pro Gaming, Maximum VIII Hero, and Hero Alpha all support 4096x2160 @ 60 Hz. That's the DisplayPort 2.0 standard; I'm sure those Asus boards aren't the only ones. Not to mention, most any modern GPU will support it, of course. Unless I'm entirely misunderstanding your point.


95% of panels made do not do to the PC market. thats all. enjoy 4K.


----------



## Jpmboy

lol - a little fun with a freebee 6300.



keep getting a q-code 04 when tring any bclk higher than 102.66.








tried PLL bandwidth, 1.3 PCH coreV, .. etc. any ideas?


----------



## rt123

The Rog Extreme OC guide has some voltage settings listed for pushing BCLK.

That said I have seen all locked CPUs max out around 102.66 or 102.7 on ASUS, while the Asrock guys seem to be able to go till 102.9.
My 6320 goes till 102.7.

All of this is temporary till the BIOS comes out & removes the lock.


----------



## Silent Scone

2 cores, what is it good for...


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've been using 4K at 60hz on the IGPU no problem with 4.6 core, 4.3 uncore and 3466 DRAM, some of the associated voltages have a limited range in this configuration. It's certainly best to use a dedicated card even for more obvious reasons, but good to see that these things can be done with a little patience


thanks - my board, an asus cheapy, ha! I could only use the hdmi connection no display port, hence 30hz. I did read up on the 4K at 60hz with the IGPU









2 cores, what is it good for...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Symptoms include - Random Computer Shutdowns, Throttling even though I haven't reached the throttle state. I dont have any hard data to give you from my logs right now, but that is what I am looking at the moment


Would need more info than this - could be any number of things going on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 2 cores, what is it good for...


"... absolutely nothin' "

well okay... 2D desktop work at 4K.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The Rog Extreme OC guide has some voltage settings listed for pushing BCLK.
> 
> That said I have seen all locked CPUs max out around 102.66 or 102.7 on ASUS, while the Asrock guys seem to be able to go till 102.9.
> My 6320 goes till 102.7.
> All of this is temporary till the BIOS comes out & removes the lock.


I volunteer to field test a beta versio of the unlock bios.








Thanks... I've never seen so many "04" q-codes


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I volunteer to field test a beta versio of the unlock bios.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks... I've never seen so many "04" q-codes


Ask & ye shall receive








http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=422148&postcount=21

Although some of those "issues" might take the wind out of your sails.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Ask & ye shall receive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=422148&postcount=21
> 
> Although some out those "issues" might take the wind out of your sails.


thanks bud. will try this later - I put the 6700K back in late last night.







Looks like fun.








+1


----------



## Dair76

I've a noob query about the VIII Impact (I suppose ITX boards in general, but the Impact is the one I'm interested in).

Does use of the U.2 port limit your GPU bandwidth given that they're both using PCIe lanes? Or are there separate lanes for an SSD connected via U.2?

Edit: Also, I forgot to ask, can anyone tell me if the Cryorig C7 is compatible with the Impact?


----------



## mrkk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I've got a few spec questions I was hoping I could get clarified. I couldn't find a way to contact Asus with pre-sales questions, so I hope this is the right place to ask.
> 
> 3. I noticed that all Asus Z170 mobos list max shared IGP memory of 512 MB. Another manufacturer I've looked at lists it at 1792 MB. If this is really manufacturer-controlled, why limit shared memory so severely like that? Won't that negatively impact IGP performance?
> 
> Thanks in advance for any insights provided.


512 MB is your dedicated memory you can set in the bios for your iGPU, 1792 MB is Intels maximum dynamic video memory (DVMT) the iGPU could use, but this limit doesn't exist anymore for Skylake.

As for the dedicated memory, it is irrelevant for performance. Only a few old games/apps with a "wrong" memory detection could benefit from the higher memory size set in this bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Yep, performance will dry out long before v buffer becomes an issue on the IGPU


----------



## G-Money1572

This weekend, I did a new build using a Z170 AR and i5 6600K. I have something odd happening when I try and flash new BIOS versions. I'm hoping someone can point me in the right direction. When the computer re-boots after flashing, it goes to the F1 error screen. The error I'm getting is ""Please enter setup to recover bios setting. When raid configuration was built, ensure to set sata configuration to raid mode."

I Googled the error message and there is pretty much nothing out there about it. I hit F1 and it goes to the BIOS, and shows that the update has completed. Or at least it's reporting that it's updated to 1302.

What makes me wonder about the update even more is that the BIOS is acting buggy. It will hang, and sometimes freeze when I click on buttons. I have to restart to get things going again. My specs are:

CPU: i5-6600K
MB: Asus Z170 AR
RAM: Corsair Vengeance Series 8GB DDR4-3000 C15 (2 4mb sticks)
GPU: Asus R9 270x
PSU: EVGA Supernova P2 1000w

I've made it though the first 100 pages of this thread, and the only thing I think I may need to do differently is clear the CMOS before flashing. I'd appreciate any thoughts, both on the error and the freezing I'm seeing while in the BIOS.


----------



## Silent Scone

This message appears when UEFI memory has been cleared and is normal POST flash. The freezing however is not.

1) does the freezing occur only when XMP is set or at optimised defaults?

2) have you tried removing the CPU and reseating, followed by running a single memory module.


----------



## G-Money1572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This message appears when UEFI memory has been cleared and is normal POST flash. The freezing however is not.
> 
> 1) does the freezing occur only when XMP is set or at optimised defaults?
> 
> 2) have you tried removing the CPU and reseating, followed by running a single memory module.


Thanks for the quick reply, and I feel much better that the message is normal. I'm learning as I go. My last MB was an M5A97 R2.0, and the interface was considerably simpler and I didn't run into that message when updating the BIOS on it, so I assumed it was an issue. Glad it's not.

I've certainly seen the freezing on XMP, I'm going to have to experiment with optimised defaults. I THINK it happened there too, but I'll give it a try tonight and see what the results are. If the results are the same, I'm thinking your second suggestion is my next best bet. I've not tried that yet, and my experience is with AM3+ processors, so this was a completely new process for me. I could have easily have fouled it up. It seemed simple enough, but......

I've found the buggiest area is on the QFan profile. If I optimize the fans, then click the OK button there is a 50/50 chance that it will just lock up. That's not the only area it's happened, but it is the most consistant.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Money1572*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, and I feel much better that the message is normal. I'm learning as I go. My last MB was an M5A97 R2.0, and the interface was considerably simpler and I didn't run into that message when updating the BIOS on it, so I assumed it was an issue. Glad it's not.
> 
> I've certainly seen the freezing on XMP, I'm going to have to experiment with optimised defaults. I THINK it happened there too, but I'll give it a try tonight and see what the results are. If the results are the same, I'm thinking your second suggestion is my next best bet. I've not tried that yet, and my experience is with AM3+ processors, so this was a completely new process for me. I could have easily have fouled it up. It seemed simple enough, but......
> 
> I've found the buggiest area is on the QFan profile. If I optimize the fans, then click the OK button there is a 50/50 chance that it will just lock up. That's not the only area it's happened, but it is the most consistant.


You are not alone. I've seen freezing with xmp and always lock up after optimizing fans in bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Delidded this 6700K: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/4560_20#post_24707935

10-15C drop in temps across the board.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> You are not alone. I've seen freezing with xmp and always lock up after optimizing fans in bios.


I Will third this motion. It happens to me too. Not often but right after flashing the fan setup will freeze. I wouldn't worry about it unless it is prohibiting you from getting the machine working. After the BIOS has been setup properly you shouldn't get any freezing.


----------



## drop24

Any tips for systems only occasionally failing to boot and throwing various memory related q-codes? Memory is 16-16-16-36 3200mhz. Board is the Asus Hero VIII. Things I've tried are increasing DRAM voltage to 1.4v, System Agent to 1.25v, and VCCIO to 1.2v. Any other settings to try? Maximus Tweak maybe?


----------



## G-Money1572

So, I feel like I need to knock on wood/ do a voodo dance/ sacrifice a virgin before saying this but.........I turned XMP off tonight and no freezing. Even when I was in the fan profile optimization screens. I was in it for a while, jjust clicking on options to see if I could trigger something. So far, so good. I said what the heck and decided to push the chip a bit - it's currently about an hour into a realbench stress test at 4.6ghz. Temps holding in the high 60s at 1.34v with air cooling.

I did home across a thread on the Corsair forums from today where the mods indicated that Corsair and Asus have identified an issue with XMP profiles, specifically 3000 and 3200. They indicated BIOS v 1202 on the Maximus was intended to solve it, but it had not been published to the Z170 A or Pro. I don't know if that is correlated to my issue, or the credibility of the Corsair rep that made the comment, but I thought I'd share.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Any tips for systems only occasionally failing to boot and throwing various memory related q-codes? Memory is 16-16-16-36 3200mhz. Board is the Asus Hero VIII. Things I've tried are increasing DRAM voltage to 1.4v, System Agent to 1.25v, and VCCIO to 1.2v. Any other settings to try? Maximus Tweak maybe?


I have the same issue with my 3200mhz kit. I just got a Q code 00 error which is not used for anything according to the book, lol. Never had that error before. I am currently running 1.22v IO and 1.272v SA to see if this will stabilize it. I dont even know if these are safe for 24/7 use... Raja suggested tweak mode 1. Anybody know what it does ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Any tips for systems only occasionally failing to boot and throwing various memory related q-codes? Memory is 16-16-16-36 3200mhz. Board is the Asus Hero VIII. Things I've tried are increasing DRAM voltage to 1.4v, System Agent to 1.25v, and VCCIO to 1.2v. Any other settings to try? Maximus Tweak maybe?


Update to the latest BIOS.
Make sure are using the RAM in slots 2 & 4, counting from left/IO shield side of the board.
First try with 1.15V VCCIO/SA & around 1.38V DRAM voltage. If the issue still persists, try 1.18V VCCIO,1.25V SA & upto 1.4V DRAM. You can also set Maximus tweak mode to 1, if you want to. Might help.

The kit you have, is one of the "tighter" bins, so depending on the what binning margin Gskill kept on them, they might some extra V to stabilize.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Money1572*
> 
> So, I feel like I need to knock on wood/ do a voodo dance/ sacrifice a virgin before saying this but.........I turned XMP off tonight and no freezing. Even when I was in the fan profile optimization screens. I was in it for a while, jjust clicking on options to see if I could trigger something. So far, so good. I said what the heck and decided to push the chip a bit - it's currently about an hour into a realbench stress test at 4.6ghz. Temps holding in the high 60s at 1.34v with air cooling.
> 
> I did home across a thread on the Corsair forums from today where the mods indicated that Corsair and Asus have identified an issue with XMP profiles, specifically 3000 and 3200. They indicated BIOS v 1202 on the Maximus was intended to solve it, but it had not been published to the Z170 A or Pro. I don't know if that is correlated to my issue, or the credibility of the Corsair rep that made the comment, but I thought I'd share.


You can try the settings I have posted above, might help you.
I bought a Corsair Vengeance kit when this platform was launched & had my fair share of 41 or 55 boot hang ups, amongst other things.
Corsair could use some better a binning margin, in my personal opinion.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I have the same issue with my 3200mhz kit. I just got a Q code 00 error which is not used for anything according to the book, lol. Never had that error before. I am currently running 1.22v IO and 1.272v SA to see if this will stabilize it. I dont even know if these are safe for 24/7 use... Raja suggested tweak mode 1. Anybody know what it does ?


Shouldn't need that much VCCIO/SA unless your IMC is really terrible. Try the things in the beginning of this post.

As for what Maximus Tweak Mode 1 does, I believe the Motherboard BIOS takes more proper control over your secondary & tertiary ram timings, instead of letting them run free on Auto.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I have the same issue with my 3200mhz kit. I just got a Q code 00 error which is not used for anything according to the book, lol. Never had that error before. I am currently running 1.22v IO and 1.272v SA to see if this will stabilize it. I dont even know if these are safe for 24/7 use... Raja suggested tweak mode 1. Anybody know what it does ?


I also had a 00 one time. I'll try tweak mode 1.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Update to the latest BIOS.
> Make sure are using the RAM in slots 2 & 4, counting from left/IO shield side of the board.
> First try with 1.15V VCCIO/SA & around 1.38V DRAM voltage. If the issue still persists, try 1.18V VCCIO,1.25V SA & upto 1.4V DRAM. You can also set Maximus tweak mode to 1, if you want to. Might help.
> 
> The kit you have, is one of the "tighter" bins, so depending on the what binning margin Gskill kept on them, they might some extra V to stabilize.
> You can try the settings I have posted above, might help you.
> I bought a Corsair Vengeance kit when this platform was launched & had my fair share of 41 or 55 boot hang ups, amongst other things.
> Corsair could use some better a binning margin, in my personal opinion.
> Shouldn't need that much VCCIO/SA unless your IMC is really terrible. Try the things in the beginning of this post.
> 
> As for what Maximus Tweak Mode 1 does, I believe the Motherboard BIOS takes more proper control over your secondary & tertiary ram timings, instead of letting them run free on Auto.


Yeah I've done all of that other than Mode 1. I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I have the same issue with my 3200mhz kit. I just got a Q code 00 error which is not used for anything according to the book, lol. Never had that error before. I am currently running 1.22v IO and 1.272v SA to see if this will stabilize it. I dont even know if these are safe for 24/7 use... Raja suggested tweak mode 1. Anybody know what it does ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Money1572*
> 
> So, I feel like I need to knock on wood/ do a voodo dance/ sacrifice a virgin before saying this but.........I turned XMP off tonight and no freezing. Even when I was in the fan profile optimization screens. I was in it for a while, jjust clicking on options to see if I could trigger something. So far, so good. I said what the heck and decided to push the chip a bit - it's currently about an hour into a realbench stress test at 4.6ghz. Temps holding in the high 60s at 1.34v with air cooling.
> 
> I did home across a thread on the Corsair forums from today where the mods indicated that Corsair and Asus have identified an issue with XMP profiles, specifically 3000 and 3200. They indicated BIOS v 1202 on the Maximus was intended to solve it, but it had not been published to the Z170 A or Pro. I don't know if that is correlated to my issue, or the credibility of the Corsair rep that made the comment, but I thought I'd share.


Can you please specify the part number for both of your kits please.

Can you also try if not set already FCLK Clock at 800mhz from within the tuners Paradise menu.

Also check CPU for even mounting pressure and socket for any bent pins.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can you also try if not set already FCLK Clock at 800mhz from within the tuners Paradise menu.


Does having it at 1000 potentially cause memory issues?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Does having it at 1000 potentially cause memory issues?


POST issues can arise, yes. Some CPUs are sensitive to it - more so as memory is overclocked.


----------



## G-Money1572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can you please specify the part number for both of your kits please.
> 
> Can you also try if not set already FCLK Clock at 800mhz from within the tuners Paradise menu.
> 
> Also check CPU for even mounting pressure and socket for any bent pins.


My part is CMK8GX4M2B3000C15. I'm on the road through Fri evening, so will watch this thread but will be unable to do the remainder of your suggestion till I return. I will do it though. Thanks!


----------



## mandrix

Wow. I'm running a Corsair LPX 4x4GB 2666 kit @ 3200 15-17-17-36 CR1 with absolutely zero problems. I mean it's not the same as the higher binned kits but I've never had less problems from OC'ing RAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

i5 6600 4x8GB 32GB 3000Mhz C15 XMP on iGPU Plug n' Play 1 hour Google Stress App & Real Bench.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> POST issues can arise, yes. Some CPUs are sensitive to it - more so as memory is overclocked.


Ok thanks. Now that I think of it maybe these issues started when I changed it to 1000.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Ok thanks. Now that I think of it maybe these issues started when I changed it to 1000.


It can cause instability as you describe or memory training failures, so revert to 800 and see if the issue persists


----------



## drop24

How much of an impact will 800 have on discrete graphics performance?


----------



## Silent Scone

Sorry I misread your post,

Discrete results from Anandtech here.


----------



## drop24

Thanks. I'll run FCLK at 800 for a while and see if that was the issue.


----------



## ChiefGoat

@Raja

Disregard my previous statement regarding instability issues. It was operator error on my part. I educated myself on it and moving on  Thanks for reaching out so quick


----------



## llantant

Hey guys,

Just wanted to ask something about C States.

Ive always had C states enabled on all of my machines when on adaptive or offset voltage. So I naturally done the same with my skylake build.

A friend of mentioned that his skylake I built for him was making a very high pitch noise when moved the mouse (he sits close to his machine), after puzzling for some time as to what caused it, I found out it was the c states being enabled. So I checked mine (my tower is a further away than his) and to my surprise mine does it also, I really need to be close to hear it though.

So I switched my states to AUTO and it doesnt do it anymore.

Anyone experiencing this? or know why?

Maximus VIII Hero. Most recent BIOS.

I cannot say if it was doing it with older bios revisions as I only knew it done when I was made aware of it by my friend.

Thanks.


----------



## Kevindewapper

I couldn't update my ASUS Z170 PRO GAMING Bios. I kept getting the "selected file is not a proper bios" message.

I figured out the problem (at least for me). It had to do with the USB stick.

USB Stick 1: FAT32, 2 gb. Message: "selected file is not a proper bios". So I couldn't update with this one
USB stick 2: FAT32, 8 gb (super cheap one from china): WORKED

Not sure if it was the size of the USB stick but this fixed it for me.

edit: also on the usb 2.0 ports, not sure if the usb 3.0 ports work too. Gonna try that when a new bios version is released


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> Just wanted to ask something about C States.
> 
> Ive always had C states enabled on all of my machines when on adaptive or offset voltage. So I naturally done the same with my skylake build.
> 
> A friend of mentioned that his skylake I built for him was making a very high pitch noise when moved the mouse (he sits close to his machine), after puzzling for some time as to what caused it, I found out it was the c states being enabled. So I checked mine (my tower is a further away than his) and to my surprise mine does it also, I really need to be close to hear it though.
> 
> So I switched my states to AUTO and it doesnt do it anymore.
> 
> Anyone experiencing this? or know why?
> 
> Maximus VIII Hero. Most recent BIOS.
> 
> I cannot say if it was doing it with older bios revisions as I only knew it done when I was made aware of it by my friend.
> 
> Thanks.


I would really not concern yourself with such things, it's resonance from the VRM area. Much like most things of this nature it varies depending on the power supply used too. Not a lot you can do about it and it's a natural phenomenon


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> i5 6600 4x8GB 32GB 3000Mhz C15 XMP on iGPU Plug n' Play 1 hour Google Stress App & Real Bench.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Very nice! And low voltage too.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I would really not concern yourself with such things, it's resonance from the VRM area. Much like most things of this nature it varies depending on the power supply used too. Not a lot you can do about it and it's a natural phenomenon


That's fine then, I won't!

Thank you!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Very nice! And low voltage too.


Got a 4000mhz kit coming too, but that's for a different rig








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> That's fine then, I won't!
> 
> Thank you!!


No worries


----------



## Kevindewapper

I did succesfully install all drivers from the ASUS website but for some reason I can't install the audio driver (Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7543 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8.1 64bit & Win10 64bit. Sonic Radar V2.1.25 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8.1 64bit & Win10 64bit.)

I am seeing this CMD window 

( https://gyazo.com/9d318e843b950c1c702c29781464b77e ). I tried to run it for 8 hours but I'm pretty sure it's just not doing anything.

Why can't i install this driver?


----------



## ChiefGoat

There seems to be a hundred different fan controllers to choose from. Should I just stick with the "Stock Asus Fan Controller" from my Bios or use something else?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kevindewapper*
> 
> I did succesfully install all drivers from the ASUS website but for some reason I can't install the audio driver (Realtek Audio Driver V6.0.1.7543 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8.1 64bit & Win10 64bit. Sonic Radar V2.1.25 for Windows Win7 32bit & Win7 64bit & Win8.1 64bit & Win10 64bit.)
> 
> I am seeing this CMD window
> 
> ( https://gyazo.com/9d318e843b950c1c702c29781464b77e ). I tried to run it for 8 hours but I'm pretty sure it's just not doing anything.
> 
> Why can't i install this driver?


Exact same issue Win 10x64 on my Asus X99, launching the Realtek installer directly from within its folder seems to work fine..

Any idea if the Asus installer does anything different?


----------



## Kevindewapper

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Exact same issue Win 10x64 on my Asus X99, launching the Realtek installer directly from within its folder seems to work fine..
> 
> Any idea if the Asus installer does anything different?


That worked







.
Hopefully it's the same as with the asussetup.exe...

I installed "Sonic Radar 2" also from the drivers map instead of the asussetup file.


----------



## migeru

Hi. Long time lurker, first time poster... I want to build a system with an i5 6600k. After doing some research, I think the VIII Hero fits my needs. I want to do some overclocking without going overkill. Anyway, I want to know if you guys are happy with it. I was about to pull the trigger, but I think it has some issues. Just early adopters' issues? I have read about the audio, for example. I hope this is the right place to ask about it (didn't want to start a new thread).

A bit off-topic, but I would also like to know which is better. 3000MHz/15-15-15-35-2N or 3200MHz/16-16-16-36-2N? G.Skill Trident Z. Pretty much the same price. Can get the 3000MHz/15-16-16-35-2N or 3200MHz/16-18-18-38-2N cheaper than those two. Hope you guys can help me.









PS: I thought about getting the Alpha, but I think it would be overkill for me. Wouldn't use the added features.


----------



## m3tpe

Have a question for most of you die hard o/c-ers who claim that bios is the best way to do it.
I've recently acquired the ROG Maximus VIII Ranger. The Dual Intelligence Processor5 gave me an software o/c of 4.7ghz. I was able to run Custom x264 test for about 4 hrs without seeing a single crash.
Prime95 test showed cores running at 50C max with fans on high.

I do like being able to use the program GUI to change the cpu performance with one click. If I switch to bios overclocking, I may be able to push more out of the overclock, but do I have option to change the performance while in windows? Or do I have to restart the comp to do this? How much do you think I can squeeze out of my i5 6600k using bios?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *migeru*
> 
> Hi. Long time lurker, first time poster... I want to build a system with an i5 6600k. After doing some research, I think the VIII Hero fits my needs. I want to do some overclocking without going overkill. Anyway, I want to know if you guys are happy with it. I was about to pull the trigger, but I think it has some issues. Just early adopters' issues? I have read about the audio, for example. I hope this is the right place to ask about it (didn't want to start a new thread).
> 
> A bit off-topic, but I would also like to know which is better. 3000MHz/15-15-15-35-2N or 3200MHz/16-16-16-36-2N? G.Skill Trident Z. Pretty much the same price. Can get the 3000MHz/15-16-16-35-2N or 3200MHz/16-18-18-38-2N cheaper than those two. Hope you guys can help me.


HERO is a stable board, you won't go wrong if that's what you want. I haven't had any issues but then I don't use onboard audio (I haven't read of issues for it). On your second question, get the fastest RAM you can get for the lowest price.. what you're looking at is what most people get: 3000CAS15 or 3200CAS16.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Have a question for most of you die hard o/c-ers who claim that bios is the best way to do it.
> I've recently acquired the ROG Maximus VIII Ranger. The Dual Intelligence Processor5 gave me an software o/c of 4.7ghz. I was able to run Custom x264 test for about 4 hrs without seeing a single crash.
> Prime95 test showed cores running at 50C max with fans on high.
> 
> I do like being able to use the program GUI to change the cpu performance with one click. If I switch to bios overclocking, I may be able to push more out of the overclock, but do I have option to change the performance while in windows? Or do I have to restart the comp to do this? How much do you think I can squeeze out of my i5 6600k using bios?


How often are you going to play around with it? You'd know the values used right now so either try lower vcore or raise the multi via BIOS. When you get that stable, it's set and you can forget







Once you've done that, I don't see why you'd want to or have a need to play in windows anymore..


----------



## migeru

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> HERO is a stable board, you won't go wrong if that's what you want. I haven't had any issues but then I don't use onboard audio (I haven't read of issues for it). On your second question, get the fastest RAM you can get for the lowest price.. what you're looking at is what most people get: 3000CAS15 or 3200CAS16.


Thanks.


----------



## calimaker

Well, more bad news. Not having the greatest luck with this Z170 round of Asus boards.

After having two pro gaming in a row fail to reach bios on approved ram, I upgraded to a Hero VIII. It still wouldn't run the crucial ram I had at rated speed, so I ended up buying some g.skill triton and it's humming at 3200 xmp nicely.

Unfotunately, it looks like I will now be on my fourth attempt to get a working Asus Z170 system. When I sat down to game this evening, the right channel wasn't working in my headphones. I checked the connections and nothing appeared wrong. I tried a second set of headphones and same thing. Just FYI both of my headphones are JVC consumer grade and unmodified, so I'm not hooking up anything weird.

Anyways, I tested them in the mic jack with it set to headphone, but the output was really low, nothing like with the amp enabled on the front panel headphone jack, but at least both channels worked. I also tried the back panel with it set to headphone and the same result.

Finally, to eliminate any doubt it was the motherboard, I ripped the front panel board and cable out of my old case, and tried it direct to the front panel audio header, same thing, dead right channel when using the onboard headphone amp through the motherboard front panel audio header headphone connection.

If the amp was enabled when plugged into the back line out, it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but it appears that is not possible from my poking around in the software.

Anyways, my specific question, this is pretty much an RMA issue right? I'm not sure I can afford to give Asus a 4th chance on this, as my business was already out of commission for nearly two weeks trying to get a properly working Z170 board the first time. I hate to go to another brand but I'm not sure I have any more logical choice at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Well, more bad news. Not having the greatest luck with this Z170 round of Asus boards.
> 
> After having two pro gaming in a row fail to reach bios on approved ram, I upgraded to a Hero VIII. It still wouldn't run the crucial ram I had at rated speed, so I ended up buying some g.skill triton and it's humming at 3200 xmp nicely.
> 
> Unfotunately, it looks like I will now be on my fourth attempt to get a working Asus Z170 system. When I sat down to game this evening, the right channel wasn't working in my headphones. I checked the connections and nothing appeared wrong. I tried a second set of headphones and same thing. Just FYI both of my headphones are JVC consumer grade and unmodified, so I'm not hooking up anything weird.
> 
> Anyways, I tested them in the mic jack with it set to headphone, but the output was really low, nothing like with the amp enabled on the front panel headphone jack, but at least both channels worked. I also tried the back panel with it set to headphone and the same result.
> 
> Finally, to eliminate any doubt it was the motherboard, I ripped the front panel board and cable out of my old case, and tried it direct to the front panel audio header, same thing, dead right channel when using the onboard headphone amp through the motherboard front panel audio header headphone connection.
> 
> If the amp was enabled when plugged into the back line out, it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but it appears that is not possible from my poking around in the software.
> 
> Anyways, my specific question, this is pretty much an RMA issue right? I'm not sure I can afford to give Asus a 4th chance on this, as my business was already out of commission for nearly two weeks trying to get a properly working Z170 board the first time. I hate to go to another brand but I'm not sure I have any more logical choice at this point.


bad ram and pilot error. no way you get 3 "bad" boards in a row,


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bad ram and pilot error. no way you get 3 "bad" boards in a row,


Agree but it is possible. A few years ago I built a new AMD system with the Asus M5A97 motherboard, first 3 the audio stopped working, it just died. ASUS was very good about it, and the 3rd time swapped me to a Sabertooth R2


----------



## calimaker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bad ram and pilot error. no way you get 3 "bad" boards in a row,


No. My previous posts give more than enough info to establish this. Not even a tiny chance, sorry.


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Agree but it is possible. A few years ago I built a new AMD system with the Asus M5A97 motherboard, first 3 the audio stopped working, it just died. ASUS was very good about it, and the 3rd time swapped me to a Sabertooth R2


i wouldn't mind if asus swapped me to a sabertooth. LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> No. My previous posts give more than enough info to establish this. Not even a tiny chance, sorry.


Yeah I read them...
Then you have found (or are) the inflection point of probabilities regarding that model MB.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *calimaker*
> 
> Well, more bad news. Not having the greatest luck with this Z170 round of Asus boards.
> 
> After having two pro gaming in a row fail to reach bios on approved ram, I upgraded to a Hero VIII. It still wouldn't run the crucial ram I had at rated speed, so I ended up buying some g.skill triton and it's humming at 3200 xmp nicely.
> 
> Unfotunately, it looks like I will now be on my fourth attempt to get a working Asus Z170 system. When I sat down to game this evening, the right channel wasn't working in my headphones. I checked the connections and nothing appeared wrong. I tried a second set of headphones and same thing. Just FYI both of my headphones are JVC consumer grade and unmodified, so I'm not hooking up anything weird.
> 
> Anyways, I tested them in the mic jack with it set to headphone, but the output was really low, nothing like with the amp enabled on the front panel headphone jack, but at least both channels worked. I also tried the back panel with it set to headphone and the same result.
> 
> Finally, to eliminate any doubt it was the motherboard, I ripped the front panel board and cable out of my old case, and tried it direct to the front panel audio header, same thing, dead right channel when using the onboard headphone amp through the motherboard front panel audio header headphone connection.
> 
> If the amp was enabled when plugged into the back line out, it wouldn't be that big of a deal, but it appears that is not possible from my poking around in the software.
> 
> Anyways, my specific question, this is pretty much an RMA issue right? I'm not sure I can afford to give Asus a 4th chance on this, as my business was already out of commission for nearly two weeks trying to get a properly working Z170 board the first time. I hate to go to another brand but I'm not sure I have any more logical choice at this point.


At first approximation, I am wondering if those JVC headsets have a 3.5mm connector that combines the mic. If so, some of these types of connector aren't compatible with a standard 3.5mm audio jack because the connector shorts one channel. This is common for mobile headsets, which combine everything into a single pole connector. Such headsets require an adapter.

-Raja


----------



## ChiefGoat

Hello - I bought the Samsung evo pro mve 512gb for my rig.

Right now I am RAID 5. Can I get a point in the right direction on how to install my OS / data onto the evo drive?
I searched the fourms / Google, but I am falling short

Thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Hello - I bought the Samsung evo pro mve 512gb for my rig.
> 
> Right now I am RAID 5. Can I get a point in the right direction on how to install my OS / data onto the evo drive?
> I searched the fourms / Google, but I am falling short
> 
> Thx


If this is what you are asking... make an image of your raid 5, and restore it to the 950.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Yes that is what I was asking. I needed a second opinion cause i thought it couldn't be that easy. Thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> Yes that is what I was asking. I needed a second opinion cause i thought it couldn't be that easy. Thx


hopefully Restore sees the 950, worked fine for my M6e and Sm951 drives.


----------



## ChiefGoat

I cringe when I hear the work hope. Ah man, for me, it's always harder than it has to be. Ok, enough *****ing,

What would you recommend as a image back recovery?


----------



## Jpmboy

Acronis, Macrium (free) or just the windows image. any are non-destructive for the raid5.


----------



## DokoBG

I just set up my F4-3200C16D-16GVKB (on the vendor list of the M8Hero motherboard list) memory kit to 1.4v in bios and IO to 1.22v and SA to 1.26v. There is no way in hell im going to get a Error code 55 this time. IF i get an error code, something is definitely defective in my set up....


----------



## ChiefGoat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Acronis, Macrium (free) or just the windows image. any are non-destructive for the raid5.


Thank you, that really helped me out


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I have the same issue with my 3200mhz kit. I just got a Q code 00 error which is not used for anything according to the book, lol. Never had that error before. I am currently running 1.22v IO and 1.272v SA to see if this will stabilize it. I dont even know if these are safe for 24/7 use... Raja suggested tweak mode 1. Anybody know what it does ?


mode 1 neuters your RAM so it has a better chance to post, I just call it what it is







don't shoot me people.

code 00 would worry me, that's a dead CPU land code but obviously not the case for you. I have seen various codes in my time trying to get the best out of my kit but never a 00.. I'm not sure you even need those IO/SA values, start @ 1.1v and go to 1.15v.


----------



## DokoBG

I am trying eberything else before extreme mode 1. It relaxes the timings of the memory...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> I am trying eberything else before extreme mode 1. It relaxes the timings of the memory...


Mode 1 is closer to the timings the XMP profile requires. Mode 2 is more aggressive and not all memory kits handle it well. Depends how much margin there is in the bin. I would not call using mode 1 on a kit that needs it, "neutered". You are simply working within the confines of your parts.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> mode 1 neuters your RAM so it has a better chance to post, I just call it what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't shoot me people.


No shots going to be fired, seeing as you likely don't know that neither of these modes is pure XMP (both modes are "tighter" in timing sets than XMP). Mode 1 is closer to the kit's XMP, than 2. Some kits need mode 1, otherwise one has to jack SA, IO, and DRAM voltage considerably. Even then, mode 2 isn't completely stable on some kits/CPUs.


----------



## drop24

It's just the memory training at boot that I seem to still struggle with. If it boots ok (and it often does) it will pass an benchmark I throw at it all night. It's totally stable memory OC other than the boot. Are there any settings in the boot options that might assist in the memory training?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> It's just the memory training at boot that I seem to still struggle with. If it boots ok (and it often does) it will pass an benchmark I throw at it all night. It's totally stable memory OC other than the boot. Are there any settings in the boot options that might assist in the memory training?


All memory timings affect memory training.

A system that fails memory training on occasion, either needs tuning, or it needs be set to a lower clock frequency. On the tuning front:

1) SA, IO, and DRAM voltage

2) On ROG boards, maximus Tweak Mode 1 can help.

3) If 1&2 do not help, then one may need to relax some of the memory timings further. Setting the secondary timings manually to those of the XMP can help. One can check XMP timings in the UEFI (SPD info in Tools), or in the OS with a tool such as AIDA.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> mode 1 neuters your RAM so it has a better chance to post, I just call it what it is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> don't shoot me people.
> 
> code 00 would worry me, that's a dead CPU land code but obviously not the case for you. I have seen various codes in my time trying to get the best out of my kit but never a 00.. I'm not sure you even need those IO/SA values, start @ 1.1v and go to 1.15v.


Hello

Tweak Mode also changes settings that are not exposed to the user and not all of these are timings. Assuming that the chosen mode tightens or loosens timings only is a misconception and the selection used should not be based on a purely performance point of view. Q-Code 00 being displayed before any POST activity can point to a faulty CPU or power plane delivery issue. The 00 code being displayed at any time during the actual POST routine can be the result of a number of things and most of the time will not be the result of a physical issue with the CPU.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> It's just the memory training at boot that I seem to still struggle with. If it boots ok (and it often does) it will pass an benchmark I throw at it all night. It's totally stable memory OC other than the boot. Are there any settings in the boot options that might assist in the memory training?


That's exactly my issues. Mosty error code 55 for me. I am currently trying some more aggressive voltages all around to see if it will help without going to maximus tweak mode 1/lower memory frequency. I just want to make sure i can actually get it to pass training every time on cold boot.

ps: WIndows system stability is not an issue, just the memory training on cold boot. Usually when the PC sits unpowered for a whole day and my room is cold, then it goes for the Error Code 55.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> That's exactly my issues. Mosty error code 55 for me. I am currently trying some more aggressive voltages all around to see if it will help without going to maximus tweak mode 1/lower memory frequency. I just want to make sure i can actually get it to pass training every time on cold boot.
> 
> ps: WIndows system stability is not an issue, just the memory training on cold boot. Usually when the PC sits unpowered for a whole day and my room is cold, then it goes for the Error Code 55.


failure of memory training indicates the ram settings are not stable-enough to pass the training routines (and may not be actually stable - use HCI memtest to test your ram OC/settings). Either adjust SYSAgent, or set a higher dram voltage for post and use "Evential Dram Voltage" as the voltage to run at once trained, if your MB has that feature.


----------



## DokoBG

Done that. HCI memtest 4.1 overnight passed with 7 instances 2046mb each - No errors... Windows stability is not an issue in my case. Cold boot training is the problem. These training routines need to be relaxed IMO.


----------



## [email protected]

The training routines are what allow the dram to be stable. They dont need relaxing; the system needs to be setup properly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Done that. HCI memtest 4.1 overnight passed with 7 instances 2046mb each - No errors... Windows stability is not an issue in my case. Cold boot training is the problem. These training routines need to be relaxed IMO.


7 instances? Didn;t know there were cpus with 7 threads.








One instance per core/thread.
HCI is a good windows based memory tester, GSAT is better at uncovering ram instability (NOT ram+cache it seems)
anyway, depending on your MB, you can train at a higher voltage and run at the windows stable voltage.

or - disable boot training.


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe that missing thread is stubborn..


----------



## DokoBG

There is an option to disable boot training ? Hello ?! Where is it ?

ps: I want to have it in mind if there is an option to disable that. I am currently experimenting with what i consider extreme voltages all around... So i am just sharing what i have tested so far. Already know what i have to try to get it stable just testing one by one. Raja has repeated it maybe 6-7 times in the last few pages alone.


----------



## DS4130

This may be a lost cause


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> There is an option to disable boot training ? Hello ?! Where is it ?
> 
> ps: I want to have it in mind if there is an option to disable that. I am currently experimenting with what i consider extreme voltages all around... So i am just sharing what i have tested so far. Already know what i have to try to get it stable just testing one by one. Raja has repeated it maybe 6-7 times in the last few pages alone.


No matter how many times you ask, or post opinions, the answer will be the same.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No matter how many times you ask, or post opinions, the answer will be the same.


Thanks for your help regardless Raja ! It doesn't go unnoticed. You're the man. I will keep experimenting until i exhaust every option and then well see where i stand.


----------



## ChiefGoat

@Raja - ditto. Maybe a future webinar for Q n A ?


----------



## m3tpe

Just curious, how many on the latest bios use Adaptive Voltage when overclocking? Love or hate?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Just curious, how many on the latest bios use Adaptive Voltage when overclocking? Love or hate?


Emotional feeling to a function as undeviating as a voltage function isn't healthy lol. No issues here using adaptive voltage, and certainly no reason to hate it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Done that. HCI memtest 4.1 overnight passed with 7 instances 2046mb each - No errors... Windows stability is not an issue in my case. Cold boot training is the problem. These training routines need to be relaxed IMO.


You live in Canada and haven't figured out how to troubleshoot and fix low temperature instability issues? Strange!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> These training routines need to be relaxed IMO.


Hello

Training windows are based on precise requirements. Stating the above is like expecting math rules to be relaxed because you have difficulty of always arriving at the value of 4 when adding 2 + 2.


----------



## DS4130

Could I borrow a calculator please? The Win 10 one keeps crashing due to memory instability


----------



## Jpmboy

[email protected] 4750 validation
http://valid.x86.fr/3xd1dv


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [email protected] 4750 validation
> http://valid.x86.fr/3xd1dv


Damn, nice! - is that the beta bios? I only see 1302 available ATM.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Damn, nice! - is that the beta bios? I only see 1302 available ATM.


modified VERY non-official bios (read: bricking capable). Lot's of issues with it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149907
Thank (or blame







) rt123. First flash failed and I had to swap bios chips to recover, bios#2 would not select to boot


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Mosty error code 55 for me. I am currently trying some more aggressive voltages all around to see if it will help without going to maximus tweak mode 1/lower memory frequency. I just want to make sure i can actually get it to pass training every time on cold boot.
> 
> ps: WIndows system stability is not an issue, just the memory training on cold boot. Usually when the PC sits unpowered for a whole day and my room is cold, then it goes for the Error Code 55.


Exact same issue here. Asus if you're listening multiple users are having the same problem.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Just curious, how many on the latest bios use Adaptive Voltage when overclocking? Love or hate?


I do. Love it I guess?







Seeing it undervolt to 0.768v at idle makes me feel comfy.


----------



## m3tpe

Currently stressing this on x264. Long way to go...
CPUZ shows 1.419V.. But how come on HWiNFO under the mobo, it shows 1.440?
I set in bios on adaptive voltage with turbo set to 1.415v.
got me a little confused here.

Sent from my SM-N910T3 using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

[email protected], [email protected] 4000
http://valid.x86.fr/1ueaup









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Exact same issue here. Asus if you're listening multiple users are having the same problem.


what MB? What Ram (highest XMP) and what are your settings that are giving the 55 code (HINT: in bios, with aUSB stick in, hit F2 and it will drop a txt file to the usb stick - this is in the bios save slot menu).


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> modified VERY non-official bios (read: bricking capable). Lot's of issues with it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149907
> Thank (or blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) rt123. First flash failed and I had to swap bios chips to recover, bios#2 would not select to boot


Ahh fair enough. I'll hold off for the official release in that case. MSI has now gotten their modified bios up and running as well. Here's hoping ASUS can get it up some time next week.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I'll hold off for the official release in that case


Hello

If you mean non-beta that may never happen.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> modified VERY non-official bios (read: bricking capable). Lot's of issues with it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=149907
> Thank (or blame
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) rt123. First flash failed and I had to swap bios chips to recover, bios#2 would not select to boot


Still confused how you managed to brick it, since didn't happen to anyone else.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you mean non-beta that may never happen.


Just as I thought & told someone.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If you mean non-beta that may never happen.


I had read that Asus had this in the works, do you have information to the contrary?


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [email protected], [email protected] 4000
> http://valid.x86.fr/1ueaup
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what MB? What Ram (highest XMP) and what are your settings that are giving the 55 code (HINT: in bios, with aUSB stick in, hit F2 and it will drop a txt file to the usb stick - this is in the bios save slot menu).


3200 16-16-36. DRAM 1.4v, SA 1.25v, IO 1.2v. Tweak mode Auto, 1, and 2 tried with same code 55.

Hero VIII 1202


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I had read that Asus had this in the works, do you have information to the contrary?


Hello

In the works? ASUS has already released a UEFI version that supports this. Not only does this go against Intel's product segmentation but also breaks features that are required for Intel certification. Naming this "official" is an outside chance at best.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Still confused how you managed to brick it, since didn't happen to anyone else.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just as I thought & told someone.


certainly NOT gonna be something ASUS will make available.

Like I said., musta just had a borked flash. All is working fine now. So... thank, not blame.









anyway - I did get 4000 to boot at 1T (1.475V) and run.. but something is not right with my timings. Slower that 3866 somehow.










Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I had read that Asus had this in the works, do you have information to the contrary?


Yes - as Praz said.

And sorry for any confusion I caused in all the excitement.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> 3200 16-16-36. DRAM 1.4v, SA 1.25v, IO 1.2v. Tweak mode Auto, 1, and 2 tried with same code 55.
> 
> Hero VIII 1202


Brand? how many sticks? Density? IC MFR? if they are new(er) samsung:
tRTP will likely be 10 or 12 if set aT AUTO, 36 is a timing error whether the mfr says so or not. 16-18-44-1T. 1.4V SA 1.2125 and vccio 1.2125. mode = auto (for now) 1.45V is fine to probe the problem with training.


----------



## pcrevolution

I want to get the new Maximus VIII gene but is it just me or are the chokes on the Maximus VIII Gene a step down compared to previous generation of Genes?







Not that it would really matter on air-cooling OC but it's still a let down given that the Genes are known to retain the same VRM circuitry. Even the Maximus VIII Impact has the same chokes the Maximus VIII Hero has.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> certainly NOT gonna be something ASUS will make available.
> 
> And sorry for any confusion I caused in all the excitement.


Excuse my ignorance on the matter, but how is it that ASrock and MSI can release official bios that support non-k unlocking but there's no way Asus will? These articles certainly lead me to believe that the other companies have made it 'official':

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sky-oc-non-k-overclock-bios,30763.html

http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jon-martindale/msi-now-offers-non-k-skylake-overclocking-too/


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance on the matter, but how is it that ASrock and MSI can release official bios that support non-k unlocking but there's no way Asus will? These articles certainly lead me to believe that the other companies have made it 'official':
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sky-oc-non-k-overclock-bios,30763.html
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jon-martindale/msi-now-offers-non-k-skylake-overclocking-too/


Hello

Instead of drawing conclusions based on some article maybe go to the sites in question and check how official the BIOS versions are.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Instead of drawing conclusions based on some article maybe go to the sites in question and check how official the BIOS versions are.


Certainly more "official" compared to the hwbot ASUS ones floating around starting as 0001 and not available at ASUS official download site. Go to the above mentioned manufacturers and they have them there. There's been plenty of beta BIOS releases todate and ASUS publish those so to me it sounds like a game of words is being played here.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Certainly more "official" compared to the hwbot ASUS ones floating around starting as 0001 and not available at ASUS official download site. Go to the above mentioned manufacturers and they have them there. There's been plenty of beta BIOS releases todate and ASUS publish those so to me it sounds like a game of words is being played here.


You must be being deliberately argumentative or you have trouble reading the disclaimers given on these sites. Perhaps you should look closer to home to realise some vendors have a better idea of the types of people who concern themselves with why something isn't 'official'. Those are the types of people who shouldn't be using these releases.


----------



## error-id10t

Wait, why did you even bother responding. None of that made any sense to the topic on hand. But hey, that's pretty much expected from you when anything related to ASUS is being questioned.

I also love how you think I have "no idea".


----------



## [email protected]

No plans to make these official due to side-effects.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Wait, why did you even bother responding. None of that made any sense to the topic on hand. But hey, that's pretty much expected from you when anything related to ASUS is being questioned.
> 
> I also love how you think I have "no idea".


that is the impression you're giving since the answer to your question should be obvious. So you obviously didn't read the disclaimers given. I don't think anything else need be said


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Emotional feeling to a function as undeviating as a voltage function isn't healthy lol. No issues here using adaptive voltage, and certainly no reason to hate it.


on bios 0505 adaptive does not work , nor did the bios before - plus m/board, tried the balanced power setting

enlighten me









Could it be that as i only paid for a £100 m/board that there will be no urgency to sort this out ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> on bios 0505 adaptive does not work , nor did the bios before - plus m/board, tried the balanced power setting
> 
> enlighten me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could it be that as i only paid for a £100 m/board that there will be no urgency to sort this out ?


https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm?lang=en-uk#

https://www.asus.com/uk/support/CallUs

http://emea-chat.asus.com/ChatService/no_service.htm?lang=uk

I'd do this for you but unfortunately I require a serial number, so you'll have to use some of your own initiative.


----------



## ladcrooks

thanks *Silent Scone* ,will look later and let you know


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No plans to make these official due to side-effects.


Why folks conflate a bios-hack with "Official" or even "Beta" is beyond me.
And there are some side-effects for sure...
Folks should read the notes posted by elmor. At least with package temp working, it gives a clue as to what's going on in there.









______________
Just for grins:


----------



## ChiefGoat

Sounding like my preacher on Sunday. Couldn't agree more.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Excuse my ignorance on the matter, but how is it that ASrock and MSI can release official bios that support non-k unlocking but there's no way Asus will? These articles certainly lead me to believe that the other companies have made it 'official':
> 
> http://www.tomshardware.com/news/sky-oc-non-k-overclock-bios,30763.html
> 
> http://www.kitguru.net/components/cpu/jon-martindale/msi-now-offers-non-k-skylake-overclocking-too/


MSI BIOSes are hosted on OneDrive & Asrock BIOSes, while on their website, also have "BETA" plastered all over it.
What makes them more official than ASUS BIOSes..? The fact that 2 review sites wrote an article about those..? Or that you have to download ASUS' BIOSes from Hwbot forums..?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Certainly more "official" compared to the hwbot ASUS ones floating around starting as 0001 and not available at ASUS official download site. Go to the above mentioned manufacturers and they have them there. There's been plenty of beta BIOS releases todate and ASUS publish those so to me it sounds like a game of words is being played here.


So you are gonna argue the semantics of 'official' over here.

As I said above, the MSI BIOSes are hosted on OneDrive, the link for which is shared on Hwbot here, http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=150253.
How very "official"







. Just because Kitguru wrote an article about it & pointed to the same OneDrive link.

Asrock is the only one of the manufacturers to host the BIOSes on their own website, but neither MSi or Asrock BIOSes offer _*any different set of features than the ASUS' BIOSes.*_

For you Asus ' BIOSes are not official enough because they are hosted on Hwbot & labelled 000X.? Well screw Asus for being concerned about their users since the BIOSes have some significant shortcomings like
Quote:


> Issues found so far
> 
> * No IGPU
> * No dynamic change of CPU frequency
> * No C-states
> * No Turbo Mode
> ** CPU temperature reading is incorrect*
> * AVX instructions have very low performance
> * Windows XP ACPI not supported


The CPU temperature one is very important considering these BIOSes are meant for overclocking & people can fry their CPUs trying to get a higher overclocks & not knowing how hot their CPU is running.
Maybe ASUS didn't want to create more support issues & explain to people why their CPU appears to be running full throttle all the time or why temp is 20C all the time, so they didn't put it up on their own site.

If they didn't care about their users & didn't want them to have it, they would've never released them.


----------



## Silent Scone

You only need read a lot of the comments on those very articles to see the general consensus seems to be focusing on the lack of functionality rather than the unlocking


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You only need read a lot of the comments on those very articles to see the general consensus seems to be focusing on the lack of functionality rather than the unlocking


If AMI and Intel don't support it then it's probably left to some bright kids at Asus which is something of an oxymoron.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> If AMI and Intel don't support it then it's probably left to some bright kids at Asus which is something of an oxymoron.


i guess you mean "kids" and "asus" is oxymoronic, since "bright kids" - anywhere - is not, unless it's a local reference?








(sentence structure)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i guess you mean "kids" and "asus" is oxymoronic, since "bright kids" - anywhere - is not, unless it's a local reference?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sentence structure)


Failed attempt at humor and maybe not aware that all of the BIOS across vendors have the same shortfalls for this modification, who knows


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> If AMI and Intel don't support it then it's probably left to some bright kids guys at Asus which is something of an oxymoron.


You mean the same guys who gave us BIOS releases with CPU killing potential just the other day?....Yes!


----------



## rt123

NVM.


----------



## Silent Scone

No he's likely talking about the builds where adaptive didn't work, but I doubt he read any replies as to what that was or what it means in terms of functionality now. Merry Christmas


----------



## rt123

Ah..








Still stuck on adaptive.....


----------



## m3tpe

My most recent stress test on x264 on my i5-6600k, runnin 4.8ghz.
What do you guys think? Should I call this stable? It did crash somewhere after 8hrs (54 loop)..








But then again, who would be computing at 100% for 8hrs?








Or should I back down to 4.7?


----------



## ChiefGoat

How
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Why folks conflate a bios-hack with "Official" or even "Beta" is beyond me.
> And there are some side-effects for sure...
> Folks should read the notes posted by elmor. At least with package temp working, it gives a clue as to what's going on in there.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ______________
> Just for grins:


No heat issues?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ChiefGoat*
> 
> How
> No heat issues?


none that I know of.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> 
> 
> My most recent stress test on x264 on my i5-6600k, runnin 4.8ghz.
> What do you guys think? Should I call this stable? It did crash somewhere after 8hrs (54 loop)..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But then again, who would be computing at 100% for 8hrs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or should I back down to 4.7?


4.9 could be as low as 1.45V


----------



## m3tpe

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none that I know of.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 4.9 could be as low as 1.45V


Would you say my 4.8 is stable after running x264 for 7+ hrs and crashing later at 8hr mark?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Would you say my 4.8 is stable after running x264 for 7+ hrs and crashing later at 8hr mark?


Stability is in the eye of the beholder.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *m3tpe*
> 
> Would you say my 4.8 is stable after running x264 for 7+ hrs and crashing later at 8hr mark?


I really don't think x264 alone, is the end-all. use a few different stress tests


----------



## [email protected]

ASUS is passionate about making PCs quieter, and so is Silent PC Review's Mike Chin, whose site has been at the forefront of the quiet computing revolution for over a decade. Mike will be joining us on the next ASUS Straight Edge podcast to share his insights on silencing your PC. We'll also be answering your questions on the subject, so chime in below if there's anything you want to know about fan controls, cooler designs, case configurations, or other factors that affect your machine's noise output. We'll answer as many of your questions as we can.

Episode 2 is now live!

Click here to listen to the podcast

http://feeds.feedburner.com/ASUS-StraightEdge

Timestamps:

0~0.48 Intro

0.48~3:20 The ASUS TMF

3:20~21:57 Mike Chin on SPCR's testing chamber, ASUS fan controls, and fan control suggestions

Q&A session

21:57~ 24:44 Fan controls on H170/B150 series vs Z170

24:44~27:30 ASUS MB power consumption

27:30~32:07 DPC latency

32:07~40:40 Inductor noise aka coil whine from GPUs, PSUs, and MBs

40:40~45:58 GPU fan control range

45:58~47:37 Fan control suggestions for ASUS

47:37~52:35 AIOs for GPUs

52:35 ~ 1:00:43 Fan filters

If you'd like to suggest topics for future Straight Edge podcasts, be sure to post your ideas in this thread.


----------



## BrokenPC

I don't care about how much noise my PC makes but I will take a listen just to hear your soothing voice  Thanks Raja!


----------



## [email protected]

No worries. If you do have a topic you want us to cover, let us know!


----------



## G-Money1572

I'm having challenges getting my USB 2.0 connectors working on my Z170 AR's motherboard and was hoping for some tips. I have a front panel on my case with 2.0 and 3.0 ports. The 3.0 ports are plugged into the 3.0 connector on the motherboard and are working, but the 2.0 ports are not. I've plugged the wire for the 2.0 ports in both of the 2.0 connectors on the bottom of the motherboard, but no luck with either.

I will say that the rear panel 2.0 and 3.0 ports do work, so it seems like it isn't a driver issue. I've tried reseating the plugs, changing out USB devices, and trying a different front panel - but nothing seems to be working. I did look in the BIOS under USB port control and all USB ports are showing as enabled.

I'm pretty much at a loss here. Is there a setting somewhere in the BIOS that might de-activate the USB2.0 connectors on the motherboard, but leave the rear ports active?

I'm really hoping this isn't a RMA issue, the AR is pretty devoid of USB ports on the rear panel so I really need my front case panel ports to work.


----------



## FEAR6655

Can ASUS please shed some light on my adaptive voltage issue? I'm running a Z170 Pro Gaming UEFI 1102 with a 6700K stable at 4.5GHz in Manual Mode 1.300v. The CPU reports VID of ~1.39x in this mode, and moves around a bit (the "x" can be any number and changes quite dynamically). Remember this, it's important.

I want to setup Adaptive Mode as my system is idle most of the time. So I configured Adaptive Voltage with + offset sign, auto offset voltage, and 1.300 total adaptive mode voltage. Seems to be correct. But now under load, my VCore is only 1.240v, and the VID is also only EXACTLY 1.240 (when it used to be 1.39x, now it's rock solid at 1.240). The system is of course unstable at this voltage.

No matter what voltage I enter as adaptive, the VCore is ALWAYS 1.240v, which seems to be because the VID is stuck at 1.240.

Why is this happening (adaptive mode is changing what the VID does)? I seem to remember it was working properly on 0803 (before I updated due to memory issues). Is it easy to downgrade from 1102 to 0803?


----------



## [email protected]

Load defaults, save and exit UEFI, then once the system restarts, enter the UEFI and apply the adaptive voltage again.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Load defaults, save and exit UEFI, then once the system restarts, enter the UEFI and apply the adaptive voltage again.


Done that. No change.

I should clarify that the voltage going down bit works okay (getting 0.730v at idle). I just cannot get higher than 1.240v because it's doing something to the CPU VID. How is it even doing that, I thought the VID came straight from the CPU? Like, in adaptive mode, the VID only ever ends in a 0 or a 5, while in any other mode, the VID can end in any of 0-9.


----------



## [email protected]

I've seen that once before where the manual voltage that has been set originally, ends up capping the Adaptive (if manual was previously set). However, simply loading and saving defaults then going straight to adaptive worked for me. You may want to reflash the UEFI. Not much else I can suggest. Good luck.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I've seen that once before where the manual voltage that has been set originally, ends up capping the Adaptive (if manual was previously set). However, simply loading and saving defaults then going straight to adaptive worked for me. You may want to reflash the UEFI. Not much else I can suggest. Good luck.


Is the process for reflashing or downgrading the same as upgrading? Or is it some convoluted dodgy procedure?


----------



## [email protected]

On that board there is no USB BIOS flashback, so it would be a straight up reflash.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> On that board there is no USB BIOS flashback, so it would be a straight up reflash.


Lo and behold. I did a complete clear CMOS on 1102 (battery out, pins shorted). Was still seeing the issue just as before (VID stuck at 1.240).

Flashed back to 0803 and bam, my VID now goes up to 1.305 under load and VCore is up around 1.300v as expected.

Maybe it was the reflash that did it, but I'm leaning towards a bug in 1102.


----------



## FEAR6655

Definitely a bug in 1102. Reflashed to it, and in 1102 my VID and VCore were again limited to 1.240v in adaptive.

Looks like I'm back to 0803, again.


----------



## phi1316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Definitely a bug in 1102. Reflashed to it, and in 1102 my VID and VCore were again limited to 1.240v in adaptive.
> 
> Looks like I'm back to 0803, again.


While I'm unsure if it's a bug, I do experience the same issue that FEAR6655 pointed out. My VCore is normally capped no matter what I set the Max Turbo for under Adaptive.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phi1316*
> 
> While I'm unsure if it's a bug, I do experience the same issue that FEAR6655 pointed out. My VCore is normally capped no matter what I set the Max Turbo for under Adaptive.


I've just tested a bunch of BIOS' and it seems it worked up until and including 0803. 0908 and 1102 have the weird capping issue.

0803 still isn't perfect either though, I have to set the adaptive to 31mV lower than what I actually want. In 0803, the value that is set for adaptive shows up as the "IA" voltage in HWMonitor, e.g. I have 1.275V set in BIOS, and HWMonitor reports the IA voltage as 1.306V, and this is what the VCore ends up being.

Both 0908 and 1102 don't even have a value for the IA voltage, as well as capping the VCore voltage. Weird. I wish ASUS would give better changelogs, rather than "Improve system stability," as they've clearly done more than just that, whatever it actually means.


----------



## phi1316

I should have mentioned that my board is the M8H, but BIOS could be related amongst all boards. I am currently on 1202 for my BIOS.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phi1316*
> 
> I should have mentioned that my board is the M8H, but BIOS could be related amongst all boards. I am currently on 1202 for my BIOS.


something in the bios settings may not be correct. posdt to bios with a usb stick in any port. Hit F12 on every bios page... boot to windows, select all the pictures on the stick> right-click>send to>compressed zip folder. post that zip file here and we can take a look at the settings.


----------



## mtrai

Alrighty I am back with another question, in HWinfor64 with ASUS EC enabled and monitored it shows PCH temp. I guess a couple of questions...What should this temp be at? Mine stays around 45 to 60 degrees, while all other temps are great, only the core will hit 60 to 70 under load. Is this normal?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Alrighty I am back with another question, in HWinfor64 with ASUS EC enabled and monitored it shows PCH temp. I guess a couple of questions...What should this temp be at? Mine stays around 45 to 60 degrees, while all other temps are great, only the core will hit 60 to 70 under load. Is this normal?


open AID64 and check PCH temp please... let's just verify what HWI is reporting.


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> https://vip.asus.com/VIP2/Services/QuestionForm?lang=en-uk#
> 
> https://www.asus.com/uk/support/CallUs
> 
> http://emea-chat.asus.com/ChatService/no_service.htm?lang=uk
> 
> I'd do this for you but unfortunately I require a serial number, so you'll have to use some of your own initiative.


SN - F7M0CS378528


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open AID64 and check PCH temp please... let's just verify what HWI is reporting.


It is showing 47/48 at pretty much idle in Aida64, which is about 18/19 degrees above ambient, core at idle is at 28-32


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> It is showing 47/48 at pretty much idle in Aida64, which is about 18/19 degrees above ambient, core at idle is at 28-32


yeah, that's high for idle IMO. Just get some airflow over the PCH chipset.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, that's high for idle IMO. Just get some airflow over the PCH chipset.


PCH was not a term in AMD boards ( at least as fgar as I knew) so I am guessing that is the VRM's?


----------



## phi1316

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> something in the bios settings may not be correct. posdt to bios with a usb stick in any port. Hit F12 on every bios page... boot to windows, select all the pictures on the stick> right-click>send to>compressed zip folder. post that zip file here and we can take a look at the settings.


Just left town for a week+ so when I get back I'll get the screens posted. Thanks for offering to help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> PCH was not a term in AMD boards ( at least as fgar as I knew) so I am guessing that is the VRM's?


the PCH and VRMs are two separate components on the MB and wil report different temperatures.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> PCH was not a term in AMD boards ( at least as fgar as I knew) so I am guessing that is the VRM's?


PCH is Platform Controller Hub. It's the southbridge basically.


----------



## DokoBG

So i have been experimenting with extra voltages for IO/SA and now my Erro code 55 on cold boot has disappeared and a new error code 00 replaced its place. What does that Error code 00 mean ?


----------



## Rubashka

ordering my CPU, mobo and ram this weekend and can't make the final decision - VIII hero or VIII extreme. Cost difference here in Canada is huge. With all the negative review for Hero i am now having doubts about it.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ASUS is passionate about making PCs quieter, and so is Silent PC Review's Mike Chin, whose site has been at the forefront of the quiet computing revolution for over a decade. Mike will be joining us on the next ASUS Straight Edge podcast to share his insights on silencing your PC. We'll also be answering your questions on the subject, so chime in below if there's anything you want to know about fan controls, cooler designs, case configurations, or other factors that affect your machine's noise output. We'll answer as many of your questions as we can.
> 
> Episode 2 is now live!
> 
> Click here to listen to the podcast
> 
> http://feeds.feedburner.com/ASUS-StraightEdge
> 
> Timestamps:
> 
> 0~0.48 Intro
> 
> 0.48~3:20 The ASUS TMF
> 
> 3:20~21:57 Mike Chin on SPCR's testing chamber, ASUS fan controls, and fan control suggestions
> 
> Q&A session
> 
> 21:57~ 24:44 Fan controls on H170/B150 series vs Z170
> 
> 24:44~27:30 ASUS MB power consumption
> 
> 27:30~32:07 DPC latency
> 
> 32:07~40:40 Inductor noise aka coil whine from GPUs, PSUs, and MBs
> 
> 40:40~45:58 GPU fan control range
> 
> 45:58~47:37 Fan control suggestions for ASUS
> 
> 47:37~52:35 AIOs for GPUs
> 
> 52:35 ~ 1:00:43 Fan filters
> 
> If you'd like to suggest topics for future Straight Edge podcasts, be sure to post your ideas in this thread.


Very interesting, I've been buying components specifically for the least noise intrusive experience for some time now. Nanoxia DS1, Be-quiet/Corsair HXi PSU's, Noctua/Be-Quiet fans etc. I really like the Hardware control that Asus gives me over the fans, although I have run out of headers and am wondering If I can use the fan pump header for a fan or if that will break it.

I realise you don't talk to people from England (racist







), but maybe some of my thoughts could still be taken on board and maybe others can help with my questions. It's difficult to get the same level of knowledge from Asus UK support, I often have to reply several times before I can break through the standard responses that assume I've not been working with PC's for 17 years, and even then they can be dismissive.

Is there thread in a forum like this for UK users? I know Bit-Tech have one, but since Bindi left Asus no one really replies to people's questions.

Anyway onto my thoughts from listening to the podcast.

+1 for the fan control mapping from a GPU. I already use Argus Monitor to do this for me but would love to have it in hardware. One thing I find is that if I run AI suite then it overtakes any control I had in Argus Monitor. I have to close both programs down and then restart Argus to get my side fan to interact with my GPU temperature, which is the main reason I don't have AI suite installed anymore. I'm also a little doubtful as to whether AI suite interferes with my bios fan settings, if I then go and open the fan settings in AI suite. For instance if I want to set ramp up delays. Would be great if the ramp up and down delays were also able to be set in the bios.

I would also really like to be able to set multiple sources for one fan. For instance you could set up 2 different fan curves for say the GPU and CPU which could be read by the rear exhaust controller which would choose the highest (out of the two) RMP value, making it more responsive to different kinds of loads. For instance if the GPU was calculating at full pelt but the CPU was mainly idle.

This would also be very useful for a side fan that could respond to both GPU and M.2 temps as it is likely that both won't reach peak at the same time.

I'd also like to weigh in on the subject of quiet GPU fan control. I'm a bit dubious as to disabling fans completely at low speeds. In my comparatively limited experience I've found that by setting the minimum speed to the fastest it can be without making any additional noise (in my case for my Asus 780 DCUII OC 50% is silent) then it is already applying cooling that won't be there if they were switched off, meaning the peak temperature won't be as high when it does get to full load. It's much harder to get a high temperature down than it is to prevent it reaching that temperature in the first place.

Having my lowest fan speed set for 50% means get between 6-10c cooler max temperatures. I realise switching fans completely off makes more sense with 150/170W GPU's that no longer clock themselves down at 70c. Is there an option to not switch them off in the Strix range?

Am going to try setting my PC up with a single frequency/voltage without the power saving options. I presume it's best to leave some of the C-states on so sleep works properly. Are any necessary for UEFI fastboot?

Also would the yet to be implemented Speedshift feature alleviate the latency involved with ramping voltages and core speeds up and down? I expect it will provide more of a challenge to the VRM's but I'd hope the generously specced VRM's on some of these boards will be up to the task.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> ordering my CPU, mobo and ram this weekend and can't make the final decision - VIII hero or VIII extreme. Cost difference here in Canada is huge. With all the negative review for Hero i am now having doubts about it.


What negative reviews do you speak of...?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Very interesting, I've been buying components specifically for the least noise intrusive experience for some time now. Nanoxia DS1, Be-quiet/Corsair HXi PSU's, Noctua/Be-Quiet fans etc. I really like the Hardware control that Asus gives me over the fans, although I have run out of headers and am wondering If I can use the fan pump header for a fan or if that will break it.
> 
> I realise you don't talk to people from England (racist
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ), but maybe some of my thoughts could still be taken on board and maybe others can help with my questions. It's difficult to get the same level of knowledge from Asus UK support, I often have to reply several times before I can break through the standard responses that assume I've not been working with PC's for 17 years, and even then they can be dismissive.
> 
> Is there thread in a forum like this for UK users? I know Bit-Tech have one, but since Bindi left Asus no one really replies to people's questions.
> 
> Anyway onto my thoughts from listening to the podcast.
> 
> +1 for the fan control mapping from a GPU. I already use Argus Monitor to do this for me but would love to have it in hardware. One thing I find is that if I run AI suite then it overtakes any control I had in Argus Monitor. I have to close both programs down and then restart Argus to get my side fan to interact with my GPU temperature, which is the main reason I don't have AI suite installed anymore. I'm also a little doubtful as to whether AI suite interferes with my bios fan settings, if I then go and open the fan settings in AI suite. For instance if I want to set ramp up delays. Would be great if the ramp up and down delays were also able to be set in the bios.
> 
> I would also really like to be able to set multiple sources for one fan. For instance you could set up 2 different fan curves for say the GPU and CPU which could be read by the rear exhaust controller which would choose the highest (out of the two) RMP value, making it more responsive to different kinds of loads. For instance if the GPU was calculating at full pelt but the CPU was mainly idle.
> 
> This would also be very useful for a side fan that could respond to both GPU and M.2 temps as it is likely that both won't reach peak at the same time.
> 
> I'd also like to weigh in on the subject of quiet GPU fan control. I'm a bit dubious as to disabling fans completely at low speeds. In my comparatively limited experience I've found that by setting the minimum speed to the fastest it can be without making any additional noise (in my case for my Asus 780 DCUII OC 50% is silent) then it is already applying cooling that won't be there if they were switched off, meaning the peak temperature won't be as high when it does get to full load. It's much harder to get a high temperature down than it is to prevent it reaching that temperature in the first place.
> 
> Having my lowest fan speed set for 50% means get between 6-10c cooler max temperatures. I realise switching fans completely off makes more sense with 150/170W GPU's that no longer clock themselves down at 70c. Is there an option to not switch them off in the Strix range?
> 
> Am going to try setting my PC up with a single frequency/voltage without the power saving options. I presume it's best to leave some of the C-states on so sleep works properly. Are any necessary for UEFI fastboot?
> 
> Also would the yet to be implemented Speedshift feature alleviate the latency involved with ramping voltages and core speeds up and down? I expect it will provide more of a challenge to the VRM's but I'd hope the generously specced VRM's on some of these boards will be up to the task.


ASUS UK is a relatively small division as I understand it. I should think you're welcome to give any feedback you like - it's just a case of genuine support queries or RMA that need to go through the proper channels. You only need look at the limited posting which ends up mainly in the etailer message boards in the UK to note it's not half the market NA is


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> So i have been experimenting with extra voltages for IO/SA and now my Erro code 55 on cold boot has disappeared and a new error code 00 replaced its place. What does that Error code 00 mean ?


That means the system was unstable enough to prevent the microcode from commencing. Probably pushed the voltages too far.

Check the XMP timing table in UEFI, and then copy the sub-timings into the DRAM timing page (if any disparity between applied and profile), before going any further.


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> What negative reviews do you speak of...?


Go on newegg and read the reviews. Similar feedback can be found on ROG forums. I don't know if VIII extreme is being haunted by the same issues or not. Perhaps all of those issues are related to first batches and have been addressed since then.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> PCH is Platform Controller Hub. It's the southbridge basically.


Thank. Google searches were not really helping...so the southbridge . That would explain the temperature as it sits in the same area as the end of my 2 R9 290x.


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That means the system was unstable enough to prevent the microcode from commencing. Probably pushed the voltages too far.
> 
> Check the XMP timing table in UEFI, and then copy the sub-timings into the DRAM timing page (if any disparity between applied and profile), before going any further.


Currently everything sits on Auto. You mean the values for CHA and CHB that i see on the left have to be entered on to the right where it says Auto at the moment ?


----------



## [email protected]

No, you need to check the XMP profile, a few pages back I mentioned where that is.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Go on newegg and read the reviews. Similar feedback can be found on ROG forums. I don't know if VIII extreme is being haunted by the same issues or not. Perhaps all of those issues are related to first batches and have been addressed since then.


I would put very little conviction in reviews from new egg customers who felt the reason to post it there in the first place. Some substance would be nice though with what issues you're speaking about, that way we'll have some idea what you're talking about.

Merry Christmas to all BTW


----------



## Praz

Hello
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Go on newegg and read the reviews. Similar feedback can be found on ROG forums. I don't know if VIII extreme is being haunted by the same issues or not. Perhaps all of those issues are related to first batches and have been addressed since then.


Hello

All boards early on had issues of some sort. Presently most reported issues originate from the side of the keyboard opposite of the board. These problems commonly arise from either user error or misguided expectations.


----------



## Vesimas

Hello there, i have a Maximus VIII Hero and i have a simple question: can i plug, let's say three Phobya Fan Splitter x4 PWN and one x6 PWN, to the motherboard Cha_Fan 1/2/3/4 and controll all the radiators fan via software Fan Xpert 3? Or would be better a 5.25" fan controller?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Hello there, i have a Maximus VIII Hero and i have a simple question: can i plug, let's say three Phobya Fan Splitter x4 PWN and one x6 PWN, to the motherboard Cha_Fan 1/2/3/4 and controll all the radiators fan via software Fan Xpert 3? Or would be better a 5.25" fan controller?


Hello

I have no issues with the Swiftech 8-Way PWM splitters.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have no issues with the Swiftech 8-Way PWM splitters.


Good to know, since the only fan controller that i can find, that has 4 pin plug in is the aquaero 6 for "only" 200€


----------



## [email protected]

Merry Xmas


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Merry Xmas


Merry Christmas to you as well, Raja! Any word when we will be able to see the Formula's specs?


----------



## [email protected]

Around CES.


----------



## BranField

Merry Christmas everyone









Does anyone know what the temp sensor on the z170 deluxe is read as in HWinfo? im struggling to find it, i have it connected to a watertemp sensor in my loop.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone with a Z170 board been able to install Windows from a USB drive successfully ?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Anyone with a Z170 board been able to install Windows from a USB drive successfully ?


Yes.
Win 8 & above should work as is.

Win7 needs the AHCI drivers slipstream in the ISO.
Here is a stock Win7 Ultimate ISO with the drivers slipstreamed.

https://docs.google.com/uc?id=0B7k26x4dNAO5VnhrU3N5cmY1c0U&export=download


----------



## davidm71

On my Asus Z170 WS I can not boot into the Windows 10 USB installer. Throws an 'Boot critical drivers unable to be loaded' error message. Think its the Asmedia controller. Not sure.


----------



## rt123

Hmnn, reinstalled Win10 on both my Gene & Impact many times, never had the issue.

As you say, Asmedia controller might be the culprit. Make sure both the USB & installation SSD/HDD are plugged into native Intel ports.


----------



## davidm71

I read that as of Skylake all USB ports are considered 3.0 ports and that there could be installation via USB. Such as happened in my case. Problem is how to properly slip stream drivers into Windows 10 install USB? Guided I found work on install.wim and my installer has install.esd! Talk about disfunction!


----------



## rt123

Windows 10 doesn't need the drivers slipstreamed, it already has them.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Windows 10 doesn't need the drivers slipstreamed, it already has them.


Yes this. Only windows 7 needs USB3 drivers and that is only to get the mouse and keyboard to work. It should still boot from a stick. My thoughts are possibly corrupt/damaged source data.


----------



## drop24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> So i have been experimenting with extra voltages for IO/SA and now my Erro code 55 on cold boot has disappeared and a new error code 00 replaced its place. What does that Error code 00 mean ?


I go back and forth from error 55 to 00 also. I wouldn't be sure that 55 has disappeared yet.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I go back and forth from error 55 to 00 also. I wouldn't be sure that 55 has disappeared yet.


instability to the point where the microcode fails to initiate. Reset (clrcmos) and run 10-15mV higher VSA.


----------



## Jpmboy

Merry Christmas everyone!


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> I go back and forth from error 55 to 00 also. I wouldn't be sure that 55 has disappeared yet.


I've kinda given up on the 3200mhz memory. I lowered it to 3000mhz with no changes to the timings or anything (even left the voltage of the memory to 1.4v). IO is about 1.21v and SA i left to 1.25v. Before i lowered it to 3000mhz i tested it at 3200mhz overnight on HCI memtest with 7 open instances for 2046mb each and they all had about 900% coverage with no errors in the morning, Then i just entered bios and i only changed it down to 3000mhz. Now im going to run like this for a week and if i get an error code on boot up, this is going to drive me crazy...


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Merry Christmas everyone!


Merry Xmas!


----------



## mandrix

A belated Merry Christmas to everyone!

Now and then people post about bad reviews for the Hero....I bought one as soon as they hit Newegg and other than some early bios/bundled software problems mine has been working just fine. Has to be the most trouble free board for OC memory I've ever had. I mean, I'm not that knowledgeable about memory OC'ing so that just goes to show....


----------



## Vesimas

I have installed Win10, from USB drive, on the 950 Pro using this guide after updating to the last bios. The only doubt i have it's i can't find the option to modify thi value PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth > x4


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yes this. Only windows 7 needs USB3 drivers and that is only to get the mouse and keyboard to work. It should still boot from a stick. My thoughts are possibly corrupt/damaged source data.


I tried twice to make a new USB installer just in case of corruption or anything and same thing happened again. Though I was able to use NTlite to slipstream a few drivers including asmedia USB, and new Intel raid drivers into the Windows 10 install. NTlite will even tell you what drivers are missing. Anyhow it worked and the installer started up without error. Regardless i used Acronis emergency recovery USB to restore though it couldn't see the nvme drive until I used the WinPe version. Hope this helps anyone with same issue. Fwiw I read leaving Asus installer DVD in drive can cause issues with Windows installer.


----------



## ghostrider85

Can someone help me with cpu voltage? I have a maximus viii gene and 6600k. I set all cores to 4.5ghz and adaptive voltage of + 0.050, and load line calibration of level 1. With these settings, i have my voltage set at 1.2v as reported by the bios.

Now in windows 10 environment using CPU-Z to monitor my voltage, stressing the cpu causes the voltage to rise up to a minimum of 1.312v to a whopping 1.396v depending of what program i run, this is crazy. The voltage is fluctuating between that range.

What can i do in order to have a much more stable voltage? Why is the voltage shoots up that high even though i only set it at 1.2v with LLC level 1?

I bought my 6600k from siliconlottery and according to them this cpu can run at 4.8ghz with 1.4v or less, but i don't want to push that high if the voltage is shooting up too much and fluctuating like this, it might go 1.5v if i'm not careful.


----------



## jlp0209

I have a motherboard dilemma I'd love some input on. I just bought the M8 Hero a month ago. I just saw that Asus updated it with the release of the M8 Hero Alpha. What a kick to the gut. It's a pretty significant feature upgrade over the M8 Hero. My last build was Z77 so I'd probably keep this system for 3-4 years at least.

I currently run an m.2 pci-e ssd, a regular sata 3 ssd, 2x hdd's, single gpu, and a usb wifi adapter.

I will probably add another gpu in the near future (sli). I would love an onboard wifi adapter and onboard u.2 for additional pci-e ssd options if need be (will replace the sata 3 ssd). The Alpha has everything I'd ever need in a board.

So, I'm pretty miffed at Asus and considered going with Gigabyte and its Z170x Gaming 7 board, and would buy a separate pci-e X1 wifi card and an m.2 ssd + pci-e adapter if I want to add another pci-e ssd. Or just a regular pci-e ssd. Just out of spite haha.

I could also just keep my M8 Hero and add a pci-e wifi card and additional pci-e ssd. But I can't stand that my board has been replaced after only a month, with hefty upgrades to boot. Am I crazy to even consider getting the M8 Hero Alpha?

Thanks for any input. First world problems


----------



## Vesimas

Another question: how many watt per channel ( i mean the variuos cha_fan) can handle the z170 Hero? So i can decide wich fan to buy


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can someone help me with cpu voltage? I have a maximus viii gene and 6600k. I set all cores to 4.5ghz and adaptive voltage of + 0.050, and load line calibration of level 1. With these settings, i have my voltage set at 1.2v as reported by the bios.
> 
> Now in windows 10 environment using CPU-Z to monitor my voltage, stressing the cpu causes the voltage to rise up to a minimum of 1.312v to a whopping 1.396v depending of what program i run, this is crazy. The voltage is fluctuating between that range.
> 
> What can i do in order to have a much more stable voltage? Why is the voltage shoots up that high even though i only set it at 1.2v with LLC level 1?
> 
> I bought my 6600k from siliconlottery and according to them this cpu can run at 4.8ghz with 1.4v or less, but i don't want to push that high if the voltage is shooting up too much and fluctuating like this, it might go 1.5v if i'm not careful.


i have seen so many statements similar to this, here, and on Hardocp, and other reputable sites. I myself have an issue with adaptive and therefore use manual voltage only, and run 4.5 at 1.250 . I am now fully satisfied with this until a new bios is sorted. If not, its not the end of the world for me. Not like i am loosing out on saving a fortune on electricity. I feel safer running my computer this way. I do not want a spike killing my chip


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jlp0209*
> 
> ut I can't stand that my board has been replaced after only a month, with hefty upgrades to boot. Am I crazy to even consider getting the M8 Hero Alpha?
> 
> Thanks for any input. First world problems


AFAIK it's not a "replacement", it's an additional board and for example over here it costs ~$200 extra compared to the Hero.


----------



## ladcrooks

I have just played around with my settings once again and have to confess that i did not have Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled and what a difference that has made -



more stable and voltage pulled down to 1.200 at 4.5 and very stable, where as before not so, fluctuations in vt were higher! So as seen on here with others, on the OC guide thread some have and others have not .

I have posted this on Skylake Overclocking Guide as well - reason being we are quick to complain about this and that , but have we done all we can? I am new to OC on this type of platform as are others.

Am I right about Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled for OC computers, or is my board being nice to today


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> I have just played around with my settings once again and have to confess that i did not have Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled and what a difference that has made -
> 
> 
> 
> more stable and voltage pulled down to 1.200 at 4.5 and very stable, where as before not so, fluctuations in vt were higher! So as seen on here with others, on the OC guide thread some have and others have not .
> 
> I have posted this on Skylake Overclocking Guide as well - reason being we are quick to complain about this and that , but have we done all we can? I am new to OC on this type of platform as are others.
> 
> Am I right about Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled for OC computers, or is my board being nice to today


I've always left mine on Auto. Was your previous setting Auto or Enabled?


----------



## ladcrooks

to be honest, i cannot remember - i keep reading or seeing other peoples settings and it sparks me off - have i done that, check again and so on









hence saw this ' Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled ' this morning on another OC guide site, and disabled mine


----------



## G-Money1572

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *G-Money1572*
> 
> I'm having challenges getting my USB 2.0 connectors working on my Z170 AR's motherboard and was hoping for some tips. I have a front panel on my case with 2.0 and 3.0 ports. The 3.0 ports are plugged into the 3.0 connector on the motherboard and are working, but the 2.0 ports are not. I've plugged the wire for the 2.0 ports in both of the 2.0 connectors on the bottom of the motherboard, but no luck with either.
> 
> I will say that the rear panel 2.0 and 3.0 ports do work, so it seems like it isn't a driver issue. I've tried reseating the plugs, changing out USB devices, and trying a different front panel - but nothing seems to be working. I did look in the BIOS under USB port control and all USB ports are showing as enabled.
> 
> I'm pretty much at a loss here. Is there a setting somewhere in the BIOS that might de-activate the USB2.0 connectors on the motherboard, but leave the rear ports active?
> 
> I'm really hoping this isn't a RMA issue, the AR is pretty devoid of USB ports on the rear panel so I really need my front case panel ports to work.


I solved this issue, one the classic "DOH!" moments of my life. I started by reseating my USB cables in the two different USB connectors on my motherboard, No change. Removed and re-installed all the USB hub and other drivers. No luck. I'd finally decided it was time to send this $^&%^ board back. I popped off the face of my case to start disassembly and had a facepalm moment. I'd forgotten to connect the other end of the USB cable to my front USB panel. Aargh!. Great reminder to check the most simple stuff firs when troubleshooting.....

I do still have the issue with the BIOS freezing sometimes when I optimize fans. Luckilly, that is something I don't need to do every day. I've not had any other unexpected freezed in the BIOS, like I had when it was newer. I did follow @SilentScone's recommendation to reseat the RAM and CPU. That may have helped.. I also switched over to GSkill RAM. I quess the fan freezing thing is a minor enough issue I'll just live with it.


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> to be honest, i cannot remember - i keep reading or seeing other peoples settings and it sparks me off - have i done that, check again and so on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hence saw this ' Asus MultiCore enhancement = disabled ' this morning on another OC guide site, and disabled mine


I was under the assumption that when you enter other than default settings, manually overclock, this function is automatically disabled, or all cores same frequency, I could and am often wrong in my assumptions


----------



## jlp0209

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> AFAIK it's not a "replacement", it's an additional board and for example over here it costs ~$200 extra compared to the Hero.


Here in the U.S. it's about a $60 difference. Comparing the Hero vs. Hero Alpha, I may be better off with the regular M8 Hero if I want to run two PCI-E SSDs. Looking at both manuals, if I use an m.2 PCI-E SSD in the Alpha, the (3rd) PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot will be totally disabled. So I'd be forced to use a u.2 SSD for an additional PCI-E SSD. In the regular M8 Hero board, that doesn't appear to be the case. The manual doesn't state that use of the m.2 slot in PCI-E mode disables the PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot.

So basically in the Alpha, if I'm using an m.2 SSD, I'm trading away a PCI-E 3.0 x4 slot for a u.2 port. Is this correct?


----------



## indianajonze

new bios up for the deluxe. 1402


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> Can someone help me with cpu voltage? I have a maximus viii gene and 6600k. I set all cores to 4.5ghz and adaptive voltage of + 0.050, and load line calibration of level 1. With these settings, i have my voltage set at 1.2v as reported by the bios.
> 
> Now in windows 10 environment using CPU-Z to monitor my voltage, stressing the cpu causes the voltage to rise up to a minimum of 1.312v to a whopping 1.396v depending of what program i run, this is crazy. The voltage is fluctuating between that range.
> 
> What can i do in order to have a much more stable voltage? Why is the voltage shoots up that high even though i only set it at 1.2v with LLC level 1?
> 
> I bought my 6600k from siliconlottery and according to them this cpu can run at 4.8ghz with 1.4v or less, but i don't want to push that high if the voltage is shooting up too much and fluctuating like this, it might go 1.5v if i'm not careful.


1) The effect of your LLC setting is difficult to see when using adaptive since the idle voltage is the base clock vid. Only with manual aor windows High Perf PLan and adaptive will you "see" the droop.
2) if you did a WIN10 upgrade, reload the chipset and IME drivers using the most recent versions.
3) make sure you have CPU SVID Enabled when using adaptive voltage on this platform.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Another question: how many watt per channel ( i mean the variuos cha_fan) can handle the z170 Hero? So i can decide wich fan to buy


1 amp (max) per connector. You should run lower.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I was under the assumption that when you enter other than default settings, manually overclock, this function is automatically disabled, or all cores same frequency, I could and am often wrong in my assumptions


Yes! Asus multicore (which is an ASUS optimized version of the built-in Intel multicore enhancement) is effectively disabled when not running the stock max turbo multiplier.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) The effect of your LLC setting is difficult to see when using adaptive since the idle voltage is the base clock vid. Only with manual aor windows High Perf PLan and adaptive will you "see" the droop.
> 2) if you did a WIN10 upgrade, reload the chipset and IME drivers using the most recent versions.
> 3) make sure you have CPU SVID Enabled when using adaptive voltage on this platform.
> :


my bad, i have my voltage on offset mode, not adaptive. windows 10 pro is clean installed.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes! Asus multicore (which is an ASUS optimized version of the built-in Intel multicore enhancement) is effectively disabled when not running the stock max turbo multiplier.


So do all cores boost to the same user defined OC on say the 6700K? I remember reading something about how that wasn't the case on some older CPUs.


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1 amp (max) per connector. You should run lower.


Then, if i'm not wrong, it's 12W per CHA_FAN. So let's say i canno't plug six Vardar F3-140ER with a phobya sixway splitter because at max speed they assorb over 3W each, instead would be safe to use a sixway splitter with six F2-140 that abosord 1.57W each at max speed, right?

Last question: can i controll the EK D5 PWN pump rpm if i plug it on the cpu_fan header? Or i need an Aquacomputer D5 pump?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> So do all cores boost to the same user defined OC on say the 6700K? I remember reading something about how that wasn't the case on some older CPUs.


if you set "Synch all cores" in bios they all boost to the max turbo multiplier you set.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Then, if i'm not wrong, it's 12W per CHA_FAN. So let's say i canno't plug six Vardar F3-140ER with a phobya sixway splitter because at max speed they assorb over 3W each, instead would be safe to use a sixway splitter with six F2-140 that abosord 1.57W each at max speed, right?
> 
> Last question: can i controll the EK D5 PWN pump rpm if i plug it on the cpu_fan header? Or i need an Aquacomputer D5 pump?


When doing the math, you need to figure in the start-up wattage which will be higher than the watts used when already spinning... best to use the fan's rated wattage and not assume you will limit the initial start current. You can control the pump so long as it does not exceed the 1A rating in the circuit... Frankly, unless you are using a low wattage Ehiem pump, monitor the pump speed off the mobo but power the pump directly from your PSU. Eg, I run the EK DCP 4.0 pump off the PSU and run the tach signal to the mobo pump header.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> my bad, i have my voltage on offset mode, not adaptive. windows 10 pro is clean installed.


CPU SVID Enabled (or on Auto at least)?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> new bios up for the deluxe. 1402


I only see 1302?


----------



## crazyg0od33

add me to the list of unstable XMP 3200MHz RAM users









edit - that may have been because the AI Tweaker also bumped my CPU to 4.6GHz without me knowing haha.

I just changed RAM to XMP in the advanced menu and kept my CPU at stock to check RAM stability

re-edit: yup. Unstable @ 3200MHz. Oh well. Looks like I'm running default :/


----------



## fb69

http://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1402
1. Improve system stability
2. Support 6th Gen Intel® Core™ i3-6098P and i5-6402P processors
*Full support of the new CPU requires BIOS version 1402 or later, and VGA driver version 20.19.15.4285 or later
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> new bios up for the deluxe. 1402


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> I only see 1302?


----------



## crazyg0od33

??


----------



## error-id10t

Go to another region / country and also check under Windows 8 or 32bit etc. Plenty of times where the latest BIOS appears somewhere but not everywhere, just like the current "alpha" 1302 for Hero. Australia shows it as Alpha where-as Global shows it as normal.

MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA BIOS 1302
Improve system stability.

vs.

MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 1302
1. Improve system stability
2. Support 6th Gen Intel® Core™ i3-6098P and i5-6402P processors
*Full support of the new CPU requires BIOS version 1402 or later, and VGA driver version 20.19.15.4285 or later

I think Australia ASUS is confused seeing as they don't even list Hero Alpha as a product, they've just thrown in that BIOS, the checksum is exactly the same.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Ok I'll try that!

Thanks


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> new bios up for the deluxe. 1402


Does anybody know if this fixes the issue with the M.2 setting defaulting back to Sata Express with a 950 Pro installed?


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> When doing the math, you need to figure in the start-up wattage which will be higher than the watts used when already spinning... best to use the fan's rated wattage and not assume you will limit the initial start current.


Sorry my ignorance in the matter but i didn't understand that







You mean that when i power on the computer the fan will draw more watt than when they are at full speed? Six Vardar F2-140 will draw 9,42W at full speed so hypothetically at start-up they draw more so i can exceed the 12W for channel? Is that what you mean?


----------



## Shadowarez

Any word on when if the z170 ws board will be released waiting on that to build a nice htpc/Ark Dedicated skylake build.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Sorry my ignorance in the matter but i didn't understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that when i power on the computer the fan will draw more watt than when they are at full speed? Six Vardar F2-140 will draw 9,42W at full speed so hypothetically at start-up they draw more so i can exceed the 12W for channel? Is that what you mean?


Well it's possible, but always err on the side of caution and at least use the maximum draw per fan with a little headroom.
You can control "any" pwm pump from the cpu fan header or pump header as long as you power it from the psu. That's because the fan header does the controlling/rpm monitoring but does not provide any power because usually pwm D5 pumps have a separate molex plug for power.
However I recommend Aquacomputer's D5 pwm pump soley because it provides a "more correct" implementation of pwm. Normally not a problem with motherboard fan headers but some fan controllers don't like non spec pwm.
HTH.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Sorry my ignorance in the matter but i didn't understand that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You mean that when i power on the computer the fan will draw more watt than when they are at full speed? Six Vardar F2-140 will draw 9,42W at full speed so hypothetically at start-up they draw more so i can exceed the 12W for channel? *Is that what you mean?*


Yes.


----------



## Vesimas

Thank you both







I was thinking about the Aquacomputer pump because i read the "problem" with other pump. Maybe i can buy an Aquaero 6 and i'll resolve all the problem


----------



## Praz

Hello

Inrush current is always a consideration for both AC and DC electric motors. The voltage formula for DC motors is V = E - IaRa. Inductance is not included as most tmes has a minor effect on inrush current so for a approximation can be ignored. Reworking the formula to remove the back-EMF variable and find the inrush current leaves I = V/Ra where V is the supply voltage and Ra is the resistance of the armature. If the armature resistance is known or is accurately measured the inrush current can be computed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Inrush current is always a consideration for both AC and DC electric motors. The voltage formula for DC motors is V = E - IaRa. Inductance is not included as most tmes has a minor effect on inrush current so for a approximation can be ignored. Reworking the formula to remove the back-EMF variable and find the inrush current leaves I = V/Ra where V is the supply voltage and Ra is the resistance of the armature. If the armature resistance is known or is accurately measured the inrush current can be computed.










Now that's TMI.

(Happy New Year Praz!)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now that's TMI.
> 
> (Happy New Year Praz!)


Hello

Same to you and everyone else as well.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Has anyone been able to get a stable system running with 3200MHz memory? Are there any tips to try so I can get mine running correctly since the xmp profile wasn't stable?

Thanks


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a stable system running with 3200MHz memory? Are there any tips to try so I can get mine running correctly since the xmp profile wasn't stable?
> 
> Thanks


My 6700K with the deluxe mobo works fine with Gskill Ripjaws V 3200 using XMP.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a stable system running with 3200MHz memory? Are there any tips to try so I can get mine running correctly since the xmp profile wasn't stable?
> 
> Thanks


Tune the System Agent and IO voltage accordingly. Also please state the memory kit and board you are using


----------



## crazyg0od33

frustrating. same setup but running Trident Z. XMP will allow me to boot and then on the next reboot it'll boot right to BIOS :/


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> My 6700K with the deluxe mobo works fine with Gskill Ripjaws V 3200 using XMP.


same here. no issues at all.

also, i'm happy to report that 1402 seems stable. no issues to report. i think asus may be getting the hang of this bios thing


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> same here. no issues at all.
> 
> also, i'm happy to report that 1402 seems stable. no issues to report. i think asus may be getting the hang of this bios thing


is your XMP profile also overclocking the CPU?

Mine was bumping the CPU to 4.6GHz at the same time so it may be that throwing it off as well?

Also: Error Code 55, only when trying to run the XMP profile / any kind of OC on the RAM.

Bad memory or bad board? Or something else?

re-edit: actually just realized my sticks aren't on the QVL for Asus, but the board IS on G. Skill's list? could that be the issue? it's this set: F4-3200C16D-16GTZB


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a stable system running with 3200MHz memory? Are there any tips to try so I can get mine running correctly since the xmp profile wasn't stable?
> 
> Thanks


yes. stable with 3200-4000. post a snip of the CPUZ "SPD" tab please. You really need to disable XMP, DRAM SVID, and enter the timings manually.

SCone's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. stable with 3200-4000. post a snip of the CPUZ "SPD" tab please. You really need to disable XMP, DRAM SVID, and enter the timings manually.
> 
> SCone's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


will do.




also, currently running a memory test now that I got a decently stable OC @ 4.6GHz. I entered all of the timings manually and I've already gotten further with the HCI memory test used in that thread than I had before using XMP

Edit - well I'm up past 100% on the hci memory test at 3200 which is nice! I'm gonna leave it running overnight and see if I can't hit 1000% or so


----------



## crazyg0od33

Still going strong @ 4.6GHz and 3200MHz RAM on the HCI test. Over 500% now for every instance I'm running. Maybe it really was just inputting the settings without XMP...


----------



## Mr0czny

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Has anyone been able to get a stable system running with 3200MHz memory? Are there any tips to try so I can get mine running correctly since the xmp profile wasn't stable?
> 
> Thanks


Perfect stable, but i don't use XMP profile just put factory settings manually


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> Still going strong @ 4.6GHz and 3200MHz RAM on the HCI test. Over 500% now for every instance I'm running. *Maybe it really was just inputting the settings without XMP*...


what? don't believe me?









(BTW - nice job on the ram kit!)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Perfect stable, but i don't use XMP profile just put factory settings manually
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


8GB sticks vs 4GB sticks. Big difference.
How is it you determined "Perfect Stable" ?


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what? don't believe me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (BTW - nice job on the ram kit!)
> 8GB sticks vs 4GB sticks. Big difference.
> How is it you determined "Perfect Stable" ?


I'll believe you next time I promise!

Well, this makes me happy @ 3200MHz overnight:


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. stable with 3200-4000. post a snip of the CPUZ "SPD" tab please. You really need to disable XMP, DRAM SVID, and enter the timings manually.
> 
> SCone's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


There is a DRAM SVID setting..??
Where..?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is a DRAM SVID setting..??
> Where..?


oops - maybe wrong platform. I can lookk in bios later.


----------



## crazyg0od33

Hm ok so only issue I'm running into (and I already bumped the voltage a bit on the CPU) is that my system will boot up but go right into the bios when hitting restart in windows. If I then exit bios and continue booting I'll get into windows no problem. So I'm not sure if that's my CPU overclock or something else...

Another note that's been happening since I put the new MB and CPU in is that the Asus splash screen will show up, but then the screen goes blank instead of showing POST before booting. Is that normal?


----------



## deathroll

Hello. I was performing voltage measurement on capacitors of my Maximus VIII Hero. Then I lost my hand's grip and shorted out pins. I was lucky, CPU or PSU immediately cut the power. My rig is still working solid as a rock. Passed a couple heavy stress tests on OC. But one of the solder joint of a capacitor has damaged, I don't know how it happened. See the photo below. Yes, it was a dumb move.

My motherboard works pretty good for now. But, I worry about for future. Do you think this may affect something in bad way? Especially I wonder Raja's comment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Who knows TBH. If the board is functioning ok your judgement is as good as anyone else - hopefully it's fine.


----------



## error-id10t

Was / has the LLC function changed on latest 1302 BIOS for Hero? I'm now seeing peaks of 1.392v when I set 1.35v with LLC5, that's not "normal" behavior when compared to previous BIOS versions.


----------



## the_real_7

Oops


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Was / has the LLC function changed on latest 1302 BIOS for Hero? I'm now seeing peaks of 1.392v when I set 1.35v with LLC5, that's not "normal" behavior when compared to previous BIOS versions.


Honestly I've been running this board from day one on all the bios with 5 different processors and a vcore of 1.35 and llc 5 and the processors vcore will always start to lean at 1.392 as load goes up. Nothing wrong with the new bios.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Was / has the LLC function changed on latest 1302 BIOS for Hero? I'm now seeing peaks of 1.392v when I set 1.35v with LLC5, that's not "normal" behavior when compared to previous BIOS versions.


Here bios 1302 LLC=5 provides the same stable Vcore (hwinfo graph), but now Vcore reading in HWinfo is higher by 0.02V.
It doesn't look broken, it's just higher 0.02V than previous bios.

1202 bios LLC=5 Vcore_uefi=1.38V => Vreal=1.392V
1302 bios LLC=5 Vcore_uefi=1.36V => Vreal=1.392V


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I was performing voltage measurement on capacitors of my Maximus VIII Hero. Then I lost my hand's grip and shorted out pins. I was lucky, CPU or PSU immediately cut the power. My rig is still working solid as a rock. Passed a couple heavy stress tests on OC. But one of the solder joint of a capacitor has damaged, I don't know how it happened. See the photo below. Yes, it was a dumb move.
> 
> My motherboard works pretty good for now. But, I worry about for future. Do you think this may affect something in bad way? Especially I wonder Raja's comment.


Whoa. Shocking.








Power down, switch off the PSU or unplug it. hold down the mobo start button for 20sec (discharge caps). If the capacitor pin is loose in the PCB, it's bound for trouble. If not, you are probably okay if everything is running as before the "incident".


----------



## plexman

Hi,

I've just updated my z170 pro gaming BIOS to verson 1202 but have now lost the ability to run my cpu pwm fan at 20% in manual mode. When I run the option to optimize all fans the cpu fan now only goes as low as 60% in manual mode. I believe the BIOS I was on before was version 0802.

Has this option been purposely removed or is it a bios or settings bug? I really need to be able to run my CPU fan at 20%.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Honestly I've been running this board from day one on all the bios with 5 different processors and a vcore of 1.35 and llc 5 and the processors vcore will always start to lean at 1.392 as load goes up. Nothing wrong with the new bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Here bios 1302 LLC=5 provides the same stable Vcore (hwinfo graph), but now Vcore reading in HWinfo is higher by 0.02V.
> It doesn't look broken, it's just higher 0.02V than previous bios.
> 
> 1202 bios LLC=5 Vcore_uefi=1.38V => Vreal=1.392V
> 1302 bios LLC=5 Vcore_uefi=1.36V => Vreal=1.392V


Thanks guys, so the above are contradictory against each other? One shows no difference while the other shows there has indeed been an increase. Nobody is saying there is a "problem" with the BIOS but IMO from what I see, the vcore has gone up for same settings.

For example when I did the stability thing I ran 1.35v LLC5 and via DMM it showed 1.342v (approx.) so a slight droop. This agrees what others have shown and reviewers have also shown. LLC4 shows even more droop. It's almost like LLC5 is now 6 or even 7.


----------



## mandrix

Can anyone post a pic of where you are checking vcore with DMM? (preferably on Hero if it makes any difference but I'll look at anything)








.
I forgot where I first checked, and now checking the row of caps on the rear of the board alongside the socket gives me pretty much identical readings.
Thanks.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Was / has the LLC function changed on latest 1302 BIOS for Hero? I'm now seeing peaks of 1.392v when I set 1.35v with LLC5, that's not "normal" behavior when compared to previous BIOS versions.


Noticed a similar thing on two M8G rigs with BIOS 1302. Ended up going from LLC6 to LLC5 on one and reducing Vcore in BIOS by .016V (still LLC6) on the other.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I was performing voltage measurement on capacitors of my Maximus VIII Hero. Then I lost my hand's grip and shorted out pins. I was lucky, CPU or PSU immediately cut the power. My rig is still working solid as a rock. Passed a couple heavy stress tests on OC. But one of the solder joint of a capacitor has damaged, I don't know how it happened. See the photo below. Yes, it was a dumb move.
> 
> 
> 
> My motherboard works pretty good for now. But, I worry about for future. Do you think this may affect something in bad way? Especially I wonder Raja's comment.


*"Do you think this may affect something in bad way?"*

An Asus RMA perhaps.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Can anyone post a pic of where you are checking vcore with DMM? (preferably on Hero if it makes any difference but I'll look at anything)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> I forgot where I first checked, and now checking the row of caps on the rear of the board alongside the socket gives me pretty much identical readings.
> Thanks.


From Sin0822 picture

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/2890#post_24518807


----------



## EliteGhost

Hi [email protected] do you know when the next bios update is out for the Z170-WS. I've tried the two Bios updates available but still am having a lot of freezes at post.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Hi [email protected] do you know when the next bios update is out for the Z170-WS. I've tried the two Bios updates available but still am having a lot of freezes at post.


On what Q-code does the system freeze? Does it do the same when the system is at optimized defaults?


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On what Q-code does the system freeze? Does it do the same when the system is at optimized defaults?


The Q-code varies, some times B6, B2, 9C, 64, 72, and AE. The weird thing is when I actually get into windows every is fine. Also yeah I've set every to default and tried swapping ram, removing GPU and ssd same result.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> From Sin0822 picture
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/2890#post_24518807


I thought Sin posted a pic somewhere but couldn't remember where.
Thanks!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> The Q-code varies, some times B6, B2, 9C, 64, 72, and AE. The weird thing is when I actually get into windows every is fine. Also yeah I've set every to default and tried swapping ram, removing GPU and ssd same result.


have you tried with minimal USB devices plugged in?


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> have you tried with minimal USB devices plugged in?


Yeah I tried with just the keyboard, same freeze, Also is it normal for the 6700K to jump in temperatures from 20c to 58c during idle.


----------



## llantant

So, is it worth an update from 1202 to 1302 ?

Also what do you guys do about driver updates, like the Intel drivers rst, mei and chipset and other mobo drivers etc...? The ones on the asus support page have been the same ones since August/September. Do you go directly intel website or station drivers??

Thanks.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> So, is it worth an update from 1202 to 1302 ?
> 
> Also what do you guys do about driver updates, like the Intel drivers rst, mei and chipset and other mobo drivers etc...? The ones on the asus support page have been the same ones since August/September. Do you go directly intel website or station drivers??
> 
> Thanks.


On both accounts, if you've cemented stability and are having no issues - stay where you are for the time being depending on what the release notes say.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Yeah I tried with just the keyboard, same freeze, Also is it normal for the 6700K to jump in temperatures from 20c to 58c during idle.


On a 100iGT? With no load being placed on it, no not really typical of what you'd expect. The H100i can be precarious to mount evenly perhaps make sure mounting pressure is even.


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> On a 100iGT? With no load being placed on it, no not really typical of what you'd expect. The H100i can be precarious to mount evenly perhaps make sure mounting pressure is even.


Idle temperature is 17c to 20c now, maybe hwmonitor just messed up. Also ran realbench and intel Processor Diagnostic Tool and passed both. So far no more freezes since changing keyboards.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Idle temperature is 17c to 20c now, maybe hwmonitor just messed up. Also ran realbench and intel Processor Diagnostic Tool and passed both. So far no more freezes since changing keyboards.


It seemed like a USB issue. And yes, could well be a polling error from HWMonitor. If looking for monitoring look to either AISuite or AIDA, but only run one of them at any given time for the best reading possible.


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It seemed like a USB issue. And yes, could well be a polling error from HWMonitor. If looking for monitoring look to either AISuite or AIDA, but only run one of them at any given time for the best reading possible.


Alright thanks, hopefully my quickfire xti is defective and not a compatibility issue.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Alright thanks, hopefully my quickfire xti is defective and not a compatibility issue.


Does that model have a USB pass through? If so you can try disconnecting this


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It seemed like a USB issue. And yes, could well be a polling error from HWMonitor. If looking for monitoring look to either AISuite or AIDA, but only run one of them at any given time for the best reading possible.


Avoid AI Suite, in fact, avoid installing any Asus software;

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1042051776&postcount=6


----------



## Silent Scone

I'd rather avoid listening to you. If experiencing latency issues, it can be removed. It's best people experience and try these things for themselves


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd rather avoid listening to you. If experiencing latency issues, it can be removed. It's best people experience and try these things for themselves


While I'll wholeheartedly recommend Asus motherboards, it's just the opposite when it comes to the Asus software bundled with them. Here's a quote from a respectable reviewer;

_"Using BIOS Flashback should take care of that and let you install the AI Suite III software. *Not that I advocate using it*."_

http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1042058177&postcount=11

If one reads between the lines here, we have a reviewer who's obligated to use AI Suite during Asus MB reviews because it's part of the review package. Unfortunately, this gives the impression that using the software is the norm to someone new on the scene. But the truth is that most, if not all, experienced Asus MB users avoid installing Asus software because sooner or later you're going to wish you hadn't.


----------



## Rubashka

I have Hero Alpha with latest BIOS 1302. I have my CPU 6700k OCed to 4.5Ghz.

Under load i get boost to 4.5Ghz, however when idle i stay at 4.0Ghz.

I have speed step disabled. Turbo Boost enabled.

Any ideas why i am hovering at 4.0ghz on idle with speed step disabled? What do i need to change to keep 4.5ghz all the time?

Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> While I'll wholeheartedly recommend Asus motherboards, it's just the opposite when it comes to the Asus software bundled with them. Here's a quote from a respectable reviewer;
> 
> _"Using BIOS Flashback should take care of that and let you install the AI Suite III software. *Not that I advocate using it*."_
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1042058177&postcount=11
> 
> If one reads between the lines here, we have a reviewer who's obligated to use AI Suite during Asus MB reviews because it's part of the review package. Unfortunately, this gives the impression that using the software is the norm to someone new on the scene. But the truth is that most, if not all, experienced Asus MB users avoid installing Asus software because sooner or later you're going to wish you hadn't.


Yes I'm aware of your aversion to ASUS software however your opinion is of your own and isolated to your own bubble, and doesn't reflect what users do and don't do or use as a result of closely knitted communities. Best not to discuss it with someone who's clearly already made up their mind on the subject.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> I have Hero Alpha with latest BIOS 1302. I have my CPU 6700k OCed to 4.5Ghz.
> 
> Under load i get boost to 4.5Ghz, however when idle i stay at 4.0Ghz.
> 
> I have speed step disabled. Turbo Boost enabled.
> 
> Any ideas why i am hovering at 4.0ghz on idle with speed step disabled? What do i need to change to keep 4.5ghz all the time?
> 
> Any suggestions are welcome.


enable speedsstep and open windows adv power options, set Min Proc State to 0%.


----------



## BotSkill

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enable speedsstep and open windows adv power options, set Min Proc State to 0%.


someone is sleepy ... he wants to have the cpu freq always at 4.5Ghz, so he must only open Windows Advanced Power Option and set minimum proc state to 100%.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> someone is sleepy ... he wants to have the cpu freq always at 4.5Ghz, so he must only open Windows Advanced Power Option and set minimum proc state to 100%.


Easier to just choose the High Performance plan.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes I'm aware of your aversion to ASUS software however your opinion is of your own and isolated to your own bubble, and doesn't reflect what users do and don't do or use as a result of closely knitted communities. Best not to discuss it with someone who's clearly already made up their mind on the subject.


So you thought I was addressing you because you were quoted? Don't be so naive in future.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> someone is sleepy ... he wants to have the cpu freq always at 4.5Ghz, so he must only open Windows Advanced Power Option and set minimum proc state to 100%.


lol - not sleepy.. detox.









could disable turbo and run 4.5GHz constant. (set boot performance to max turbo)


----------



## Rubashka

no luck guys. have also tried bios 0402

So far i've tried:
speed step = off /w cpu min proc state @ 100%
Turbo =off /w set boot performance to max turbo


----------



## Rubashka

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> no luck guys. have also tried bios 0402
> 
> So far i've tried:
> speed step = off /w cpu min proc state @ 100%
> Turbo =off /w set boot performance to max turbo


Solved, for some reason my power profile was reverting back to balanced. Switched to High Performance now and all good.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> So you thought I was addressing you because you were quoted? Don't be so naive in future.


Sorry, but coming from someone who bases their own opinion on a singular post out of context from someone who's no more than an end user I cannot be expected to take your comment seriously.
Daniel Dobrowolski has commended AI Suite on numerous occasions and in no way does it reflect the bitter, hateful posting that you have exhibited towards any or all ASUS software since this platform launched. AI Suite is used by many people who have more rational feelings towards softwares in general.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Solved, for some reason my power profile was reverting back to balanced. Switched to High Performance now and all good.


Only way I got it to work correctly is by going off BCLK 100. Tho BCLK 100 should behave the same.









(speedstep and turbo disabed), Core multi at 36, min and max cache multi set to 36


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, but coming from someone who bases their own opinion on a singular post out of context from someone who's *no more than an end user* I cannot be expected to take your comment seriously.
> Daniel Dobrowolski has commended AI Suite on numerous occasions and in no way does it reflect the bitter, hateful posting that you have exhibited towards any or all ASUS software since this platform launched. AI Suite is used by many people who have more rational feelings towards softwares in general.


Surely the *end users* opinion should be taken seriously in a support thread, as it's the end user who buys the product.

Since you appear to be the self appointed 'guru' on Asus Z170 motherboards, perhaps you can answer a question that has so far been completely ignored, although asked several times in this thread from more than one user.

What is current status in addressing the bug in Z170 Deluxe UEFI's after version 901, that causes SATA Express to M.2 option keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, when a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD is installed in the motherboards M.2 slot?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Surely the *end users* opinion should be taken seriously in a support thread, as it's the end user who buys the product.
> 
> Since you appear to be the self appointed 'guru' on Asus Z170 motherboards, perhaps you can answer a question that has so far been completely ignored, although asked several times in this thread from more than one user.
> 
> What is current status in addressing the bug in Z170 Deluxe UEFI's after version 901, that causes SATA Express to M.2 option keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, when a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD is installed in the motherboards M.2 slot?


It's fine as long as you're able to form your own opinion, which is irrelevant as he took Dan's comment out of context. Like with anything if looking to berate something, it's normally a requirement when making a rational decision to explain why, and not have an irrational fear or hatred towards every piece of software a particular vendor provides. The fact you're asking me to address something entirely separate as if to prove some kind of point is equally as perplexing as this.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Sorry, but coming from someone who bases their own opinion on a singular post out of context from someone who's no more than an end user I cannot be expected to take your comment seriously.
> Daniel Dobrowolski has commended AI Suite on numerous occasions and in no way does it reflect the bitter, hateful posting that you have exhibited towards any or all ASUS software since this platform launched. AI Suite is used by many people who have more rational feelings towards softwares in general.


*"Sorry, but coming from someone who bases their own opinion on a singular post"*

I've been using Asus MBs since 1995 and have used Asus software probably longer than you have.

*"singular post out of context from someone who's no more than an end user"*

Which post was that? I quoted posts from Raja (recommending that AI Suite be uninstalled due to issues) and Dan (who didn't advocate using AI Suite). But speaking of uninstalling AI Suite, take a look at all the MB specific AI Suite cleaners accrued over time;

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=&SLanguage=en-us

I've seen it fit to reinstall Windows in the past because of poorly written Asus software.

*"AI Suite is used by many people who have more rational feelings towards softwares in general"*

Mainly reviewers (because they are constrained to do so) and those who don't know any better, like yourself. Now please do not throw another hissy-fit, like you did the last time defending Asus software, causing a Mod to delete all relevant posts.


----------



## Silent Scone

The I've been building PC's for over 20 years canned response, of course. There are plenty of other vendors to try, see how their software suits your needs. I won't respond to you again


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The I've been building PC's for 20 years canned response, of course. There are plenty of other vendors to try, see how their software suits your needs. I won't respond to you again


Built my first IBM XT clone back in 1985, make was Magitronic. As to vendor supplied MB utilities...they're never needed and best avoided. The sooner one is weaned off them, the better.

*"I won't respond to you again"*


----------



## crazyg0od33

my god just block each other so we can get back on track...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> my god just block each other so we can get back on track...


Ha!


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ha!












also just as an FYI, your signature links to the GTX 970 club, not the skylake club


----------



## KixNGrins

Hello,

I meant to post this message last night to this thread, but inadvertantly started a new thread. Was hoping to get more input on my issue. Hopefully, I don't break any rules by reposting here....

I'm new to the forum, and also a little green on building computers. I'm currently building my 2nd PC (or attempting), first one being 5 years ago. First, let me list the parts I had put together 5 days ago, when I first tried to power up.

Asus Z170-Deluxe Mobo
Intel i7 6700K CPU
GSkill DDR4 3400Mhz (4x8GB) RAM
Samsung NVMe 950 Pro M.2 (512GB) Primary Drive for OS
Samsung Ultra II SSD (480GB) Secondary Drive for data files
EVGA GE Force GTX 980 Ti Gpu
Asus Optical Drives (Bluray) (qty 2)
EVGA 1000G PSU
CPU & Case Fans

My plan was to install Windows 7 Pro.

My problem is that I get a Q-Code of 99 and the Boot Device LED remains on constantly, and will not POST to BIOS (or whatever it's called now). No matter what I've tried by reading various boards and thread inputs, I can't get any farther than this error. So, my next thought was to upgrade my BIOS using the USB Flash method.

Currently, the only things connected in my system today are: Mobo, CPU, CPU fan, 1 stick of RAM, PSU, and the Ultra II SSD as my primary drive (connected to the SATA port labeled OS). I removed the M.2 SSD (which was originally connected to the Mobo M.2 Socket), removed 3 sticks of RAM, removed the GPU, removed case fans, removed all connectors from front of case, removed both Optical drives, no keyboard, no mouse, and no display. Also, currently, all switches are in the default position and I haven't used any jumpers.

I have the 24 pin connected and have done so a few times to make sure the connection was good. As for the 8 pin connector, the power supply cable that I received is actually two 4 pin connectors side-by side plugging into the mobo that can only be connected together in the 8 pin socket one way(single 8 pin connector on the PSU end). I've reseated that connection multiple times as well.

I was advised to RMA the mobo in the other thread I inadvertantly started. Are there any other things I should try first, before returning the board? Would trying to flash the BIOS to the latest version help?

Any help would be very appreciated.

Kix


----------



## error-id10t

Yeap, update the BIOS and plug-in the monitor, keyboard/mouse at least so you can see if anything is happening..


----------



## oparr

~
"*CPU & Case Fans"*
~
*"Currently, the only things connected in my system today are: Mobo, CPU, CPU fan.."*

You only mention CPU fan....What CPU cooler are you using and is it installed properly?


----------



## KixNGrins

Oparr - When I mentioned CPU fan, it's actually a Noctua NH-D9L Dual Tower CPU Cooler. The fan is between the two towers. I didn't have any problems mounting it, so as far as I can tell, it's installed correctly and it's the only fan connected to the mobo (right now).

Thanks for the reply!


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap, update the BIOS and plug-in the monitor, keyboard/mouse at least so you can see if anything is happening..


Are there any step-by-step instructions for flashing the BIOS to the latest on an ASUS Z170 Deluxe? I read the manual, and it doesn't even mention I need to use a bootable USB or that it should be formatted as FAT32. I found instructions for creating a FAT32 bootable USB, have a spare 16GB USB, and downloaded the latest bios on the ASUS site.

Somewhere I read that a file on the USB has to be renamed to what the current level BIOS is? If so, how do I know what version BIOS my mobo shipped with?

Thanks for the reply,
Kix


----------



## crazyg0od33

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Are there any step-by-step instructions for flashing the BIOS to the latest on an ASUS Z170 Deluxe? I read the manual, and it doesn't even mention I need to use a bootable USB or that it should be formatted as FAT32. I found instructions for creating a FAT32 bootable USB, have a spare 16GB USB, and downloaded the latest bios on the ASUS site.
> 
> Somewhere I read that a file on the USB has to be renamed to what the current level BIOS is? If so, how do I know what version BIOS my mobo shipped with?
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> Kix


For me, when I went under the EZFlash Tool in the BIOS I was able to search through my full internal hard drive and find the extracted BIOS file.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> For me, when I went under the EZFlash Tool in the BIOS I was able to search through my full internal hard drive and find the extracted BIOS file.


I can't get through POST to get to BIOS, to use the EZFlash Tool. As far as I know (what I've read here and there), I have to use the BIOS Flashback button on the mobo. Instead of flashing back to an old previous BIOS on the USB, I'll have the latest BIOS from the ASUS downloads on the USB. But I also read something about having to rename the new file named 1402.CAB, so that it reflects my current BIOS version on the mobo. So, that's what leads me to ask, how do I know what version I currently have? And are these instructions correct to upgrade my BIOS?

Thanks for the reply,
Kix


----------



## Praz

Hello

When using USB BIOS Flashback the UEFI file for the Z170 Deluxe needs to be named Z170D.CAP as stated in the included user manual.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> When using USB BIOS Flashback the UEFI file for the Z170 Deluxe needs to be named Z170D.CAP as stated in the included user manual.


Hi Praz,

Thanks for the reply, I must have missed that in the manual. So, I should just rename Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1402.CAP to shortened Z170D.CAP? Just want to verify, as I said, only my 2nd build...









Thanks again,
Kix


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does that model have a USB pass through? If so you can try disconnecting this


Sorry for the late reply, freezes are back again. So it wasn't the keyboard, I think I might just have a bad motherboard.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also just as an FYI, your signature links to the GTX 970 club, not the skylake club


oops. thanks for pointing that out!! I will fix it later.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Sorry for the late reply, freezes are back again. So it wasn't the keyboard, I think I might just have a bad motherboard.


Default to Optimised Defaults and do not apply any XMP settings. A fault on the motherboard is the last thing to suspect


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Default to Optimised Defaults and do not apply any XMP settings. A fault on the motherboard is the last thing to suspect


I've already tried that, also plugging a USB flash drive cause the computer to hang, but only in bios or loading bootable media. I also noticed the included q-connector doesn't fit my motherboard.


----------



## Silent Scone

The hang ups could be caused by any number of things. Consider reseating the memory, all power cables and CPU whilst checking for any socket damage and consider replacing any or all SATA cables.


----------



## crazyg0od33

I fixed my personal boot straight to BIOS on restart or cold boot issue - I turned off fastboot and I've had zero issues so far!

So if anyone else had that issue, try turning off fastboot


----------



## bmg2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Hi Praz,
> 
> Thanks for the reply, I must have missed that in the manual. So, I should just rename Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1402.CAP to shortened Z170D.CAP? Just want to verify, as I said, only my 2nd build...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks again,
> Kix


Z170D.CAP should work fine.


----------



## KixNGrins

Thanks for the response bmg2.

Good news is, I think flashing the bios was successful, but no way of really knowing. I could tell it was doing something different, as it took a bit longer than normal and seemed to restart 2-3 times while doing whatever.

Bad news is, it still gets hung up showing me a code 99 and Boot Device LED continuously on, and it never gets to UEFI. So, the issue hasn't really changed at all. Afterwards, I removed the cooling tower, reseated the CPU, and still no change.

I guess my last option is to remove the mobo from case and try it on a table with the minimal items connected. I do have a spare SSD drive that I'll swap out at the same time. If that doesn't work, then I guess I at least I'll have the mobo removed and be a few steps closer to RMA'ing the mobo. Unless anyone can think of anything else I can try?

Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?

Best regards,
Kix


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the response bmg2.
> 
> Good news is, I think flashing the bios was successful, but no way of really knowing. I could tell it was doing something different, as it took a bit longer than normal and seemed to restart 2-3 times while doing whatever.
> 
> Bad news is, it still gets hung up showing me a code 99 and Boot Device LED continuously on, and it never gets to UEFI. So, the issue hasn't really changed at all. Afterwards, I removed the cooling tower, reseated the CPU, and still no change.
> 
> I guess my last option is to remove the mobo from case and try it on a table with the minimal items connected. I do have a spare SSD drive that I'll swap out at the same time. If that doesn't work, then I guess I at least I'll have the mobo removed and be a few steps closer to RMA'ing the mobo. Unless anyone can think of anything else I can try?
> 
> Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?
> 
> Best regards,
> Kix


Some things you could try.
If you're testing with a single DIMM ram module. The DIMM should be installed in DIMM socket A2, which is the second socket away from the CPU.
You could also try clearing CMOS, by pressing the clear CMOS button which is next the USB flashback button on the motherboard.
Try hot plugging the HDMI or Display port lead once you reach the error code 99.
Make sure you have the correct input selected on the monitor.
Connect a speaker across the pins on the speaker pins on the pin array where you connect the power and reset leads from the case, then see if you get 'beep codes'. A single long beep indicates the PC has posted correctly.

Lastly, check for bent or missing pins in the CPU socket.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the response bmg2.
> 
> Good news is, I think flashing the bios was successful, but no way of really knowing. I could tell it was doing something different, as it took a bit longer than normal and seemed to restart 2-3 times while doing whatever.
> 
> Bad news is, it still gets hung up showing me a code 99 and Boot Device LED continuously on, and it never gets to UEFI. So, the issue hasn't really changed at all. Afterwards, I removed the cooling tower, reseated the CPU, and still no change.
> 
> I guess my last option is to remove the mobo from case and try it on a table with the minimal items connected. I do have a spare SSD drive that I'll swap out at the same time. If that doesn't work, then I guess I at least I'll have the mobo removed and be a few steps closer to RMA'ing the mobo. Unless anyone can think of anything else I can try?
> 
> Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?
> 
> Best regards,
> Kix


Make sure you take a picture of the socket before you send it, preferably with some way of showing the date like a newspaper. I've read stories where pins have been bent after boards were sent away and RMA requests denied because of this.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> What is current status in addressing the bug in Z170 Deluxe UEFI's after version 901, that causes SATA Express to M.2 option keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, when a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD is installed in the motherboards M.2 slot?


I would also like to know this. It seems to be causing (or at least getting in the way of me troubleshooting) quite a few issues related to installing a fresh copy of Windows 10 onto a 950. The 1402 bios (which is dated at around the 11th of December but was only made available on the 28th) has not addressed this.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I would also like to know this. It seems to be causing (or at least getting in the way of me troubleshooting) quite a few issues related to installing a fresh copy of Windows 10 onto a 950. The 1402 bios (which is dated at around the 11th of December but was only made available on the 28th) has not addressed this.


Hello

Contact ASUS online support for your location.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Contact ASUS online support for your location.


I have, several times.


----------



## oparr

*"Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?"*

Depending on your location and vendor, it's usually best to check and make good use of any vendor's return/exchange policy before dealing directly with the manufacturer.


----------



## hitmarker

Hello! I searched for a bit in the thread but did not see anyone mentioning my problem. I have a z170-a motherboard with a 6700k at 4.6 @1.375v, lpx vengeance 3200 ram running at 2133mhz.
When I Restart or Shut down my system, Windows would shut down completely but everything in my pc would stay lit and running. And the only way to shut down the pc is holding down the power button. When it does shut down like it should I hear a relay in the psu turn off everything, and when it fails to shut down you can't hear the little relay going click.When I flashed to BIOS 1302 the problem seemed to got fixed, but then I flashed 1402 and the problem came back with a vengeance. When I flashed back to 1302, the problem still persists to the point where 50% of the shutdowns/restarts would get stuck. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitmarker*
> 
> Hello! I searched for a bit in the thread but did not see anyone mentioning my problem. I have a z170-a motherboard with a 6700k at 4.6 @1.375v, lpx vengeance 3200 ram running at 2133mhz.
> When I Restart or Shut down my system, Windows would shut down completely but everything in my pc would stay lit and running. And the only way to shut down the pc is holding down the power button. When it does shut down like it should I hear a relay in the psu turn off everything, and when it fails to shut down you can't hear the little relay going click.When I flashed to BIOS 1302 the problem seemed to got fixed, but then I flashed 1402 and the problem came back with a vengeance. When I flashed back to 1302, the problem still persists to the point where 50% of the shutdowns/restarts would get stuck. Thanks in advance!


I had the same problem. In my case, removing Al Suite resolved the issue completely.
I have tried Al Suite several times with updated versions of Al Suite and new BIOS versions.
The only way I could resolve this was to uninstall Al Suite.

If you have Al Suite installed, it may be worth removing it to see if the issue is resolved.


----------



## hitmarker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> I had the same problem. In my case, removing Al Suite resolved the issue completely.
> I have tried Al Suite several times with updated versions of Al Suite and new BIOS versions.
> The only way I could resolve this was to uninstall Al Suite.
> 
> If you have Al Suite installed, it may be worth removing it to see if the issue is resolved.


Damn program. I have had multiple problems with ai suite over the span of several months. The only thing keeping it on my hdd is the fan xpert program. Thanks for the info!


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Avoid AI Suite, in fact, avoid installing any Asus software;
> 
> http://hardforum.com/showpost.php?p=1042051776&postcount=6


i must admit, new to asus boards - mine being a cheapy, i cannot get adaptive to work, so on manual settings in the bios. So what readings i get with asus suite is more of a guide/ a dashboard. But the siute itself does not affect my input in the bios, does it? So what harm can the asus suite do? Slightly confused or really not knowlagable, myself that is









that comment -

*[email protected] ASUS Community Support, 4.7 Years*
If you have AI Suite installed, remove it. The current version polls a bit too aggressively, which can cause DPC latency spikes.[/B]
__________________

well is that same chap on here ?


----------



## hitmarker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> i must admit, new to asus boards - mine being a cheapy, i cannot get adaptive to work, so on manual settings in the bios. So what readings i get with asus suite is more of a guide/ a dashboard. But the siute itself does not affect my input in the bios, does it? So what harm can the asus suite do? Slightly confused or really not knowlagable, myself that is


DO NOT USE ASUS AI SUITE FOR OC!!! It changes bios settings to the point of no return. Like you literally can't change the setting it changes even when it overclocks to unstable heights. I only use it for fan controll, but will be uninstalling soon because of shutdown problems it causes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> i must admit, new to asus boards - mine being a cheapy, i cannot get adaptive to work, so on manual settings in the bios. So what readings i get with asus suite is more of a guide/ a dashboard. But the siute itself does not affect my input in the bios, does it? So what harm can the asus suite do? Slightly confused or really not knowlagable, myself that is
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> that comment -
> 
> *[email protected] ASUS Community Support, 4.7 Years*
> If you have AI Suite installed, remove it. The current version polls a bit too aggressively, which can cause DPC latency spikes.[/B]
> 
> 
> __________________
> 
> well is that same chap on here ?


yes.


----------



## ladcrooks

scary! and now scared - c u later, aligator, now as of no 100% proof of whats good or bad, mine is going to be unistalled - cpu's were dying last year and asus never admitted to it, not taking any chances


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> scary! and now scared - c u later, aligator, now as of no 100% proof of whats good or bad, mine is going to be unistalled - cpu's were dying last year and asus never admitted to it, not taking any chances


whoa feller. it's not dangerous. DPC latency can affect loss-less audio and some other things, that's all.
grab a copy of latencyMon and check before panicking.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hitmarker*
> 
> DO NOT USE ASUS AI SUITE FOR OC!!! It changes bios settings to the point of no return. Like you literally can't change the setting it changes even when it overclocks to unstable heights. I only use it for fan controll, but will be uninstalling soon because of shutdown problems it causes.


I've not experienced the shut down issue you're speaking about so it's potentially a conflict with another third party install.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the response bmg2.
> 
> Good news is, I think flashing the bios was successful, but no way of really knowing. I could tell it was doing something different, as it took a bit longer than normal and seemed to restart 2-3 times while doing whatever.
> 
> Bad news is, it still gets hung up showing me a code 99 and Boot Device LED continuously on, and it never gets to UEFI. So, the issue hasn't really changed at all. Afterwards, I removed the cooling tower, reseated the CPU, and still no change.
> 
> I guess my last option is to remove the mobo from case and try it on a table with the minimal items connected. I do have a spare SSD drive that I'll swap out at the same time. If that doesn't work, then I guess I at least I'll have the mobo removed and be a few steps closer to RMA'ing the mobo. Unless anyone can think of anything else I can try?
> 
> Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?
> 
> Best regards,
> Kix


I think some guy found a bent capacitor somewhere on his board. Sounds like your board works but gets to 99 and no video. You already tried pulling the GPU and using the onboard video so I can't think of much else to try.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Some things you could try.
> If you're testing with a single DIMM ram module. The DIMM should be installed in DIMM socket A2, which is the second socket away from the CPU.
> You could also try clearing CMOS, by pressing the clear CMOS button which is next the USB flashback button on the motherboard.
> Try hot plugging the HDMI or Display port lead once you reach the error code 99.
> Make sure you have the correct input selected on the monitor.
> Connect a speaker across the pins on the speaker pins on the pin array where you connect the power and reset leads from the case, then see if you get 'beep codes'. A single long beep indicates the PC has posted correctly.
> 
> Lastly, check for bent or missing pins in the CPU socket.


Thanks for the reply, Dee27.

I swapped the single DIMM I'm using with another one of the set of four and made sure it was installed in socket A2, with no luck. I've also tried clearing the CMOS a few times with no luck. When I reseated the CPU last night, I did inspect the CPU socket with a magnifying glass and could not see anything amiss. Of course, with my 55 year old eyes, I could have missed something there...









I do have a question or two concerning hot plugging the HDMI and checking the correct input on monitor... I've never had a mobo that had UEFI instead of BIOS, much less the diagnostic LEDs on the Z170. I'm assuming that if it locks up on an error code, POST was uncuccesful, and I have not entered into the UEFI. Should I expect to see something on the monitor prior to entering UEFI? Not meaning that sarcastically, I just don't know what I should be expecting. Until I got this board, I'd never heard of POST.

I'll borrow a speaker tomorrow and give that a try. I'm kinda surprised the mobo doesn't come with a tiny one built-in.

Much thanks for the help,
Kix


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa feller. it's not dangerous. DPC latency can affect loss-less audio and some other things, that's all.
> grab a copy of latencyMon and check before panicking.


silly me ! - thinking vtt spikes, thanks for correcting me, i should read carefully









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I've not experienced the shut down issue you're speaking about so it's potentially a conflict with another third party install.


so if you oc through the bios and not the asus suite, it is ok? - just need reasuring


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Just out of curiousity, has anyone else had to RMA a mobo to ASUS? If so, about how long should I expect to receive a replacement?"*
> 
> Depending on your location and vendor, it's usually best to check and make good use of any vendor's return/exchange policy before dealing directly with the manufacturer.


Thanks for the reply, oparr.

I'm located in central Iowa, US. I bought the mobo through Amazon, but not exact who the vendor was. My thought was that if I go through ASUS directly, I might get a replacement that is newer. I think I remember noticing that the date code on my mobo was 05/2015. Would you still recommend going through Amazon vs. ASUS? I guess I'm trying to expedite things some, but also wanting to balance with quality some.

My reason for trying to be quick, is that my main PC hard drive crashed about 2 months ago. I'm stuck using a PC that has Win XP and IE8 on it, and it's extremely annoying. I don't want to spend the time restoring and setting up the PC that crashed, when I can be using that time setting up the new build.

I appreciate your replies,
Kix

PS. Thanks for your advice Deders. I'll definitely takes some pics prior to returning...


----------



## KixNGrins

A couple of other things I tried tonight (still haven't removed mobo from case yet)...

I borrowed a PSU from work today and swapped that out, no change. I also removed the SSD drive and SATA cable, and replaced with a standard 2 1/2 HDD with a different SATA cable. No change, and I could hear the hard drive spinning...

Tomorrow night, I'll hear what happens when I install a speaker. Then, try the mobo out of the case with minimal connections.

This issue of error code 99 and Boot Device LED staying lit, is kixing my butt.

Thanks to everyone for your advice and suggestions.

Regards,
Kix


----------



## Darth Logix

So I got a new build and I am unable to boot. At first everything went well and I could post and get into the bios, I tried to OC using the asus AI tweaker. This is when everything started going wrong, since then I cannot post anymore. On the boot, the cpu light goes on and off (good), the dram goes on for a while... then goes off and nothing ever happens, its like the process of posting stops there.

Heres my build:

i7 6700k skylake
asus z170 pro gaming motherboard
2x8 rams corsair vengeance cmk16gx4m2b3000c15r
nvidia gtx 980

What I tried to do:

Basically unplug everything, I got a monitor plugged in the motherboard, cpu on, cpu cooler, and tried both my sticks of ram (together and separately) in all the orders imaginable. I tried to reset cmos with jumper, removed battery, nothing works. I am unsure what I can do at this point :/. I'd like to update my bios but I cant get to post so I don't know how I could do that...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> A couple of other things I tried tonight (still haven't removed mobo from case yet)...
> 
> I borrowed a PSU from work today and swapped that out, no change. I also removed the SSD drive and SATA cable, and replaced with a standard 2 1/2 HDD with a different SATA cable. No change, and I could hear the hard drive spinning...
> 
> Tomorrow night, I'll hear what happens when I install a speaker. Then, try the mobo out of the case with minimal connections.
> 
> This issue of error code 99 and Boot Device LED staying lit, is kixing my butt.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your advice and suggestions.
> 
> Regards,
> Kix


Really at this stage especially as it's from Amazon, I'd be doing RMA / DOA switch. If you haven't tried yet then remove any GPU and just use the CPU, mouse/keyboard, HDD/SSD combo and see if you get it alive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> silly me ! - thinking vtt spikes, thanks for correcting me, i should read carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if you oc through the bios and not the asus suite, it is ok? - just need reasuring


This has nothing to do with what you were speaking about with JP, you were confusing DPC latency spikes with something entirely different. DPC latency is the result of increased delay within the handler and is a software issue. In this respect it has nothing to do with overclocking

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> A couple of other things I tried tonight (still haven't removed mobo from case yet)...
> 
> I borrowed a PSU from work today and swapped that out, no change. I also removed the SSD drive and SATA cable, and replaced with a standard 2 1/2 HDD with a different SATA cable. No change, and I could hear the hard drive spinning...
> 
> Tomorrow night, I'll hear what happens when I install a speaker. Then, try the mobo out of the case with minimal connections.
> 
> This issue of error code 99 and Boot Device LED staying lit, is kixing my butt.
> 
> Thanks to everyone for your advice and suggestions.
> 
> Regards,
> Kix


Have you tried removing the system from the enclosure yet? Also if you haven't already, remove the CPU whilst checking for any socket damage - reseat whilst checking for even mounting pressure.

List the devices connected to the board and try with one memory module installed.


----------



## FEAR6655

Follow up to my previous posts, is there ANYONE with working adaptive voltage on the latest Z170 BIOS's? I still have the issue on the last 2 BIOS's for Z170 Pro Gaming that the VCore will not go above 1.240 under any configuration or circumstance.

I'm still running 803 to get around this issue (works flawlessly), but since Intel is about to push a microcode update (probably) to fix the hanging and Prime95 issues, I'd like to get this update when it's out, but I don't want to break adaptive voltage.

Raja, is ASUS aware of any issues with adaptive voltage? Is it even tested?


----------



## seross69

Has anyone used one of the Intel SSD DC P3700 Series SSD PCIe cards on their motherboard as a boot drive? If so what is the performance like? Also has anyone used more than 1 of these in Raid 0 as the boot drive and what is the performance on it?

Really interested in the Z170-WS and am wanting to have 3 Intel 750 800 GB in Raid 0 as a boot and only drive have a server so don't need a separate storage drive??


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I do have a question or two concerning hot plugging the HDMI and checking the correct input on monitor... I've never had a mobo that had UEFI instead of BIOS, much less the diagnostic LEDs on the Z170. I'm assuming that if it locks up on an error code, POST was uncuccesful, and I have not entered into the UEFI. Should I expect to see something on the monitor prior to entering UEFI? Not meaning that sarcastically, I just don't know what I should be expecting. Until I got this board, I'd never heard of POST.
> 
> I'll borrow a speaker tomorrow and give that a try. I'm kinda surprised the mobo doesn't come with a tiny one built-in.
> 
> Much thanks for the help,
> Kix


Hot plugging the display lead will force the monitor to refresh the sync rates. It's just to rule out the possibility that the screen isn't syncing to the GPU at power up. You could even connect the HDMI to an HDMI equipped TV, and rule out that your screen, for some reason can't sync to the GPU.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ladcrooks*
> 
> silly me ! - thinking vtt spikes, thanks for correcting me, i should read carefully
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so if you oc through the bios and not the asus suite, it is ok? - just need reasuring


yes, OC thru bios. why use OS-based anything to OC your rig?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Follow up to my previous posts, is there ANYONE with working adaptive voltage on the latest Z170 BIOS's? I still have the issue on the last 2 BIOS's for Z170 Pro Gaming that the VCore will not go above 1.240 under any configuration or circumstance.
> 
> I'm still running 803 to get around this issue (works flawlessly), but since Intel is about to push a microcode update (probably) to fix the hanging and Prime95 issues, I'd like to get this update when it's out, but I don't want to break adaptive voltage.
> 
> Raja, is ASUS aware of any issues with adaptive voltage? Is it even tested?


I've been running adaptive voltage on my z170 rig since launch. no problems at all. You just have to set it up correctly.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seross69*
> 
> Has anyone used one of the Intel SSD DC P3700 Series SSD PCIe cards on their motherboard as a boot drive? If so what is the performance like? Also has anyone used more than 1 of these in Raid 0 as the boot drive and what is the performance on it?
> 
> Really interested in the Z170-WS and am wanting to have 3 Intel 750 800 GB in Raid 0 as a boot and only drive have a server so don't need a separate storage drive??


used a 750 PCIE. and M.2. works fine. THese drives are very fast as is, raid 0's lack of fault tolerance is not worth the effort. R0 is a left over.


----------



## seross69

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> used a 750 PCIE. and M.2. works fine. THese drives are very fast as is, raid 0's lack of fault tolerance is not worth the effort. R0 is a left over.


Thanks again Jpmboy and in this rig I am not worried about fault tolerance as that I have in my server. I back it up everyday and all it has is programs and OS on it so not that big. so I want to see insane transfer speeds!!! LOL Now just have to decide if it is better to have a X99 or Z170 platform??? for new build


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Guys can someone tell me what is the different between z170 Hero vs Ranger ? the Ranger is available here at good price..

also if someone can help Ranger vs Gigabyte Gaming 5 ? I'm thinking about the 6700k + z170 as change from my 5820k + x99 Deluxe


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, oparr.
> 
> I'm located in central Iowa, US. I bought the mobo through Amazon, but not exact who the vendor was. My thought was that if I go through ASUS directly, I might get a replacement that is newer. I think I remember noticing that the date code on my mobo was 05/2015. Would you still recommend going through Amazon vs. ASUS? I guess I'm trying to expedite things some, but also wanting to balance with quality some.
> 
> My reason for trying to be quick, is that my main PC hard drive crashed about 2 months ago. I'm stuck using a PC that has Win XP and IE8 on it, and it's extremely annoying. I don't want to spend the time restoring and setting up the PC that crashed, when I can be using that time setting up the new build.
> 
> I appreciate your replies,
> Kix
> 
> PS. Thanks for your advice Deders. I'll definitely takes some pics prior to returning...


*"Would you still recommend going through Amazon vs. ASUS?"*

Definitely, your credit card clout rules. Manufacturer may take forever (they have you in their pocket already) and they end up sending you a refurbished product. This does not apply only to motherboards. Just make sure that Amazon's return/exchange window is still open (keep an eye on days left).


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Guys can someone tell me what is the different between z170 Hero vs Ranger ? the Ranger is available here at good price..
> 
> also if someone can help Ranger vs Gigabyte Gaming 5 ? I'm thinking about the 6700k + z170 as change from my 5820k + x99 Deluxe


Hero is the better board (6 layers vs 4 IIRC). Buy Asus over Gigabyte.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Hero is the better board (6 layers vs 4 IIRC). Buy Asus over Gigabyte.


The problem the Hero isn't available here









I will see what will happen next week..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> The problem the Hero isn't available here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will see what will happen next week..


See 5820K vs 6700K comparison here;

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1320?vs=1543


----------



## Jpmboy

these comparisons are overtly biased in the context of OCN. Nobody (here) runs there 5820K at stock clocks. Tho, I will say that a 6700K at anything north of 4.7GHz is a very fast 4c8t processor.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these comparisons are overtly biased in the context of OCN. Nobody (here) runs there 5820K at stock clocks. Tho, I will say that a 6700K at anything north of 4.7GHz is a very fast 4c8t processor.


Mr-Dark may or may not find that relevant. Just upgrading the CPU in the X99 rig before going Z170 may be the prudent thing to do.


----------



## Mr-Dark

I'm not interested on the performance difference between the cpu's, the x99 Drive me crazy.. many problem for no reason Honestly I should keep my 4790k...


----------



## oparr

*Simple instructions for freezing a Skylake Processor.*

https://communities.intel.com/thread/96157?start=0&tstart=0

*orlich Jan 6, 2016 2:33 PM (in response to Henk_NL)

Hello All,

Intel has identified an issue that potentially affects the 6th Gen Intel® Core™ family of products. This issue only occurs under certain complex workload conditions, like those that may be encountered when running applications like Prime95. In those cases, the processor may hang or cause unpredictable system behavior. Intel has identified and released a fix and is working with external business partners to get the fix deployed through BIOS.
*


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> I'm not interested on the performance difference between the cpu's, the x99 Drive me crazy.. many problem for no reason Honestly I should keep my 4790k...


Sorry if Iv'e missed your posts but what issues are you having?

Cheers for the custom fan curve STRIX BIOS by the way


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks guys, so the above are contradictory against each other? One shows no difference while the other shows there has indeed been an increase. Nobody is saying there is a "problem" with the BIOS but IMO from what I see, the vcore has gone up for same settings.
> 
> For example when I did the stability thing I ran 1.35v LLC5 and via DMM it showed 1.342v (approx.) so a slight droop. This agrees what others have shown and reviewers have also shown. LLC4 shows even more droop. It's almost like LLC5 is now 6 or even 7.


So yes going to 1302 from 1202 with the same exact settings (I was running LLC level 5 on 1202) I noticed the vcore running about .016 higher as well. I changed from Level 5 LLC to Level 4 LLC calibration and its exactly where it was before the updated bios.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Noticed a similar thing on two M8G rigs with BIOS 1302. Ended up going from LLC6 to LLC5 on one and reducing Vcore in BIOS by .016V (still LLC6) on the other.


Noticed exact same thing I went to LLC 5 to LLC 4 and am back to what it was on 1202. Not sure if I should do that or just lower the voltage by .016V


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running adaptive voltage on my z170 rig since launch. no problems at all. You just have to set it up correctly


It is correctly setup. It works fine from 0231 to 0803 on my board. As soon as I go newer than 0803, the CPU's VID (and thus VCore) becomes clamped at 1.240 regardless of what voltages I set in BIOS (at previous BIOS's the CPU's VID is clamped at the voltage I set in BIOS, as expected)

I have reflashed back and forth many times, clearing CMOS each time and the results are the same; works fine on 803, busted on 908 and greater. Z170 Pro Gaming.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> It is correctly setup. It works fine from 0231 to 0803 on my board. As soon as I go newer than 0803, the CPU's VID (and thus VCore) becomes clamped at 1.240 regardless of what voltages I set in BIOS (at previous BIOS's the CPU's VID is clamped at the voltage I set in BIOS, as expected)
> 
> I have reflashed back and forth many times, clearing CMOS each time and the results are the same; works fine on 803, busted on 908 and greater. Z170 Pro Gaming.


Since others with Pro Gaming boards are not seeing this, it probably has something to do with your system. Starting with the usual suspects.....Are you running AI Suite? XTU?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> It is correctly setup. It works fine from 0231 to 0803 on my board. As soon as I go newer than 0803, the CPU's VID (and thus VCore) becomes clamped at 1.240 regardless of what voltages I set in BIOS (at previous BIOS's the CPU's VID is clamped at the voltage I set in BIOS, as expected)
> 
> I have reflashed back and forth many times, clearing CMOS each time and the results are the same; works fine on 803, busted on 908 and greater. Z170 Pro Gaming.


I'm sorry, but the VID should not be "clamped" at the voltage set in bios. Maybe i misunderstand what you are saying. VID is a meaningless value once you set a multiplier and bclk that exceeds the stock max turbo frequency.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm sorry, but the VID should not be "clamped" at the voltage set in bios. Maybe i misunderstand what you are saying. VID is a meaningless value once you set a multiplier and bclk that exceeds the stock max turbo frequency.


From what I understand, VID isn't meaningless, as it is absolutely required for adaptive voltage to operate. On all BIOSes before 0908, The VID is limited to what value I set as the "Additional turbo mode voltage." I.e, if I set 1.300 in the BIOS in this field, the VID will not go higher than 1.300, and the vcore will not go higher than 1.300. This allows the vcore to be low at idle, and go up to the value I set in the BIOS, which makes sense. On 908 and later, no matter what voltage I have in "additional turbo mode voltage," the VID is will not go higher than 1.240, and the vcore also will not go higher than 1.240 (= unstable).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Since others with Pro Gaming boards are not seeing this, it probably has something to do with your system. Starting with the usual suspects.....Are you running AI Suite? XTU?


No software like that installed, all done using BIOS. Vanilla Windows 7 with only a few apps installed, and HWmonitor and CPU-z executables.


----------



## MR-e

Is the Impact VIII or Z170i Pro m-itx boards capable of DDR4 3600MHz? Ideally I'd get the impact but the lack of m.2 is turning me towards the Z170i.

Looking for a m-itx board that can maintain a high OC 6700K 4.6 - 4.8GHz with at least 3600+ DDR4 speeds.

Thanks!!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> From what I understand, VID isn't meaningless, as it is absolutely required for adaptive voltage to operate. On all BIOSes before 0908, The VID is limited to what value I set as the "Additional turbo mode voltage." I.e, if I set 1.300 in the BIOS in this field, the VID will not go higher than 1.300, and the vcore will not go higher than 1.300. This allows the vcore to be low at idle, and go up to the value I set in the BIOS, which makes sense. On 908 and later, no matter what voltage I have in "additional turbo mode voltage," the VID is will not go higher than 1.240, and the vcore also will not go higher than 1.240 (= unstable).
> No software like that installed, all done using BIOS. Vanilla Windows 7 with only a few apps installed, and HWmonitor and CPU-z executables.


Yeah, I run adaptive on all my rigs (even a 2700K). And true, adaptive uses SVID to function properly, but the operating voltage and SVID are not locked. SVID varies by frequency, load, and temperature as you can see.
ASUS M8E, bios 1202, 6700K
Adaptive Idle:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Adaptive OCCT Load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






Adaptive R15 Load:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







On z170, CPU SVID should be set to Auto or Enabled in Bios when using adaptive.

Sorry, I don;t have that MB so can't test the bioses you mention.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Guys can someone tell me what is the different between z170 Hero vs Ranger ? the Ranger is available here at good price..
> 
> also if someone can help Ranger vs Gigabyte Gaming 5 ? I'm thinking about the 6700k + z170 as change from my 5820k + x99 Deluxe


bro.. I thought you were joking. why would you downgrade?

(but if you do, get the hero or extreme.







)


----------



## muffins

i have a maximus viii hero, and noticed my ram's voltage is set to 1.2v's manually, but asus is reporting 1.18v's. i honestly don't know how long its been like this because ever since i got the bored, even through bios updates, i've "set it and forget it." i just now noticed it after updating my bios from 1202 to 1302.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> i have a maximus viii hero, and noticed my ram's voltage is set to 1.2v's manually, but asus is reporting 1.18v's. i honestly don't know how long its been like this because ever since i got the bored, even through bios updates, i've "set it and forget it." i just now noticed it after updating my bios from 1202 to 1302.


if your ram is still stable... just ignore it as you have been doing.


----------



## muffins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if your ram is still stable... just ignore it as you have been doing.


good advice. i figured it was alright if its been running at those volts since september.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *muffins*
> 
> good advice. i figured it was alright if its been running at those volts since september.


lol - if it ain;t broke, don't fix it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is the Impact VIII or Z170i Pro m-itx boards capable of DDR4 3600MHz? Ideally I'd get the impact but the lack of m.2 is turning me towards the Z170i.
> 
> Looking for a m-itx board that can maintain a high OC 6700K 4.6 - 4.8GHz with at least 3600+ DDR4 speeds.
> 
> Thanks!!


The m-itx boards should be good for running fast mems due to their inherent advantage of having shorter trace length from DIMM slots.
I have the Impact & as long as you have the proper memory & good IMC on your CPU, even 4133Mhz shouldn't be an issue. I even did 4000-4133 on the Gene. Again, proper Mems & good IMC are the key & the variables.

The boards are capable enough.


----------



## error-id10t

Saw this question elsewhere wondering if this exists..

The "cheaper" boards don't have BIOS flashback but they have an add-on card for this supposedly which you can use via the USB Flashback header. eg, Z170-A.

Anyone know if this add-on card exists yet?


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Some things you could try.
> If you're testing with a single DIMM ram module. The DIMM should be installed in DIMM socket A2, which is the second socket away from the CPU.
> You could also try clearing CMOS, by pressing the clear CMOS button which is next the USB flashback button on the motherboard.
> Try hot plugging the HDMI or Display port lead once you reach the error code 99.
> Make sure you have the correct input selected on the monitor.
> Connect a speaker across the pins on the speaker pins on the pin array where you connect the power and reset leads from the case, then see if you get 'beep codes'. A single long beep indicates the PC has posted correctly.
> 
> Lastly, check for bent or missing pins in the CPU socket.


Woo-hoo !!! I'm off to the races!!!

Thank you so much Dee27!!! I connected the speaker and got 1 long beep and 3 short ones: No Video Card or Bad Video RAM. I tried hot-plugging the HDMI when I got to error code 99, and it worked!!! I have made it to the UEFI and can see it.







I got all of my other components re-installed, and it still works.

Thanks to everyone else for your suggestions, advice, and trouble-shooting skills!!!

So, I past my first hurdle, On to the next 3-4 hurdles (some of which, I've read others are having) ...









Best regards,
Kix


----------



## Touge180SX

Just in case anyone was wondering, it looks like the Maximus Formula VIII will be released around the 14th of January. It is available for pre order on Newegg and Amazon, links below:

Price: $399

Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132265

Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019U0VWKW/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=

It`s also PRIME eligible!


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> bro.. I thought you were joking. why would you downgrade?
> 
> (but if you do, get the hero or extreme.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Sorry if Iv'e missed your posts but what issues are you having?
> 
> Cheers for the custom fan curve STRIX BIOS by the way smile.gif


honestly not a single problem now after getting the Deluxe board, but Battlefield 3 stutter like a crazy on x99 rig why no idea from the day one with x99 no smooth BF3 gameplay.. the fps stay at 200 but after 10m start dropping to 190 then back to 200 that a awful stutter









while with 4790k I never had a problem.. I think its something with the driver or something.. spending a tons of money on rig and no smooth gameplay is a big joke


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Is the Impact VIII or Z170i Pro m-itx boards capable of DDR4 3600MHz? Ideally I'd get the impact but the lack of m.2 is turning me towards the Z170i.
> 
> Looking for a m-itx board that can maintain a high OC 6700K 4.6 - 4.8GHz with at least 3600+ DDR4 speeds.
> 
> Thanks!!


The Impact is the one to go for. 3600 should be a breeze on this board as long as the memory is capable and the system is setup correctly


----------



## KixNGrins

I didn't have much time to look at things in UEFI, aside from the EZ Mode view. But a few things I did notice looking at that...

1. It looks so much more impressive than the BIOS I'm accustomed to seeing from my last build 5 years ago (and past that), and much more user-friendly!

2. A couple of days ago when I used BIOS Flashback in order to flash forward, it worked!!! BIOS is at 1402. And it's able to be done prior to entering POST.

3. My RAM is appearing as 8G 2133MHz, but I bought 8G 3400Mhz. Based on what I've been reading, I'll need to enable XMP jumper on the mobo, enable XMP in BIOS, then do some research how to speed it up. Is this correct, or might I have an issue here?

4. When I look at the area called SATA Information in EZ Mode, I see my 2 optical drives and my Samsung SSD secondary drive, but my Samsung NVMe M.2 drive is not listed. I have my M.2 drive connected directly to the mobo M.2 slot. However when I look at the Boot Priority, the M.2 is listed as first, so it must be being detected. I plan on my M.2 drive being the drive I load Windows 7 on. Should my M.2 drive also be listed under the SATA Information area, along with the other three that are appearing? Based on what I've read, this area is a hurdle...

Looking back at the mobo, I'm showing a code A9 and my Boot Device LED is still continuously on. Code A9 tells me "Start of Setup". Is it waiting for me to do something in BIOS, or is it wating for me to load an OS?

And why is this the Boot Device LED continuously on? Is this connected to #4 above?

Regards,
Kix


----------



## ladcrooks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, *OC thru bios. why use OS-based anything to OC your rig?*
> I've been running adaptive voltage on my z170 rig since launch. no problems at all. You just have to set it up correctly.
> used a 750 PCIE. and M.2. works fine. THese drives are very fast as is, raid 0's lack of fault tolerance is not worth the effort. R0 is a left over.


I do! I was refering to the adjustments that can be made whilst testing an OC - my board is a zplus and 0504 and 0505 do not work and i know about the balanced plan


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> 3. My RAM is appearing as 8G 2133MHz, but I bought 8G 3400Mhz. Based on what I've been reading, I'll need to enable XMP jumper on the mobo, enable XMP in BIOS, then do some research how to speed it up. Is this correct, or might I have an issue here?


XMP is a setting in the BIOS/UEFI, though you may want to manually set the memory clocks, voltages and timings. XMP has a tendency to be flaky on Skylake/170.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> honestly not a single problem now after getting the Deluxe board, but Battlefield 3 stutter like a crazy on x99 rig why no idea from the day one with x99 no smooth BF3 gameplay.. the fps stay at 200 but after 10m start dropping to 190 then back to 200 that a awful stutter
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> while with 4790k I never had a problem.. I think its something with the driver or something.. spending a tons of money on rig and no smooth gameplay is a big joke


I doubt it's the x99 platform. you'd be better off upgrading your graphic card(s) if it's a hardware issue at all. More likely a driver issue. Sweep with DDU and install the lastsest driver. If it still stutters, Sweep with DDU and install the last known good BF3 driver (BF3 is a pretty old game now, right?)


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I doubt it's the x99 platform. you'd be better off upgrading your graphic card(s) if it's a hardware issue at all. More likely a driver issue. Sweep with DDU and install the lastsest driver. If it still stutters, Sweep with DDU and install the last known good BF3 driver (BF3 is a pretty old game now, right?)


hmm, but the problem start after upgrading to x99, I'm thinking about 980 Ti but the next Nvidia card is coming shortly..









I try many driver all same problem annoying stutter after 15-30m in game, while BF4 work just fine


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Follow up to my previous posts, is there ANYONE with working adaptive voltage on the latest Z170 BIOS's? I still have the issue on the last 2 BIOS's for Z170 Pro Gaming that the VCore will not go above 1.240 under any configuration or circumstance.
> 
> I'm still running 803 to get around this issue (works flawlessly), but since Intel is about to push a microcode update (probably) to fix the hanging and Prime95 issues, I'd like to get this update when it's out, but I don't want to break adaptive voltage.
> 
> Raja, is ASUS aware of any issues with adaptive voltage? Is it even tested?


It's working in 1402 in that the voltage staying where it should be. I'm not sure if this is down to the work around Asus have been using for the last couple of bios' or so or whether they've fixed it fully.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> The m-itx boards should be good for running fast mems due to their inherent advantage of having shorter trace length from DIMM slots.
> I have the Impact & as long as you have the proper memory & good IMC on your CPU, even 4133Mhz shouldn't be an issue. I even did 4000-4133 on the Gene. Again, proper Mems & good IMC are the key & the variables.
> 
> The boards are capable enough.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The Impact is the one to go for. 3600 should be a breeze on this board as long as the memory is capable and the system is setup correctly


Thanks for the advice guys, guess I'll return the Samsung 950 Pro then








I'll be pairing the Impact with the Trident Z 2x8GB 3600 kit


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hmm, but the problem start after upgrading to x99, I'm thinking about 980 Ti but the next Nvidia card is coming shortly..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I try many driver all same problem annoying stutter after 15-30m in game, while BF4 work just fine


Since BF4 is runing fine, it must be BF3-specific. maybe W10 + drivers? IDK bud. I doubt z170 will be different.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Since BF4 is runing fine, it must be BF3-specific. maybe W10 + drivers? IDK bud. I doubt z170 will be different.


i'm on Win8.1 now, I will see what happen after getting SSD for windows and one for the game..

I'm thinking that game need a fast SSD to stay smooth.. was thinking about 950 Pro for that game


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Woo-hoo !!! I'm off to the races!!!
> 
> Thank you so much Dee27!!! I connected the speaker and got 1 long beep and 3 short ones: No Video Card or Bad Video RAM. I tried hot-plugging the HDMI when I got to error code 99, and it worked!!! I have made it to the UEFI and can see it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got all of my other components re-installed, and it still works.
> 
> Thanks to everyone else for your suggestions, advice, and trouble-shooting skills!!!
> 
> So, I past my first hurdle, On to the next 3-4 hurdles (some of which, I've read others are having) ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Best regards,
> Kix


It's good to hear that you have it running.








Hot plugging the HDMI or Display port cable forces a re-sync of the screen and the GPU, and perhaps stores the screens/GPU capabilities somewhere in non volatile RAM in the monitor or on the motherboards CMOS.

BTW: I would get an OS running on the system now, and make sure everything is stable, before you start worrying about getting your DRAM running at its rated speed or tweaking anything else.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> i'm on Win8.1 now, I will see what happen after getting SSD for windows and one for the game..
> 
> I'm thinking that game need a fast SSD to stay smooth.. was thinking about 950 Pro for that game


unless you are using a slow mechanical drive right now, you will not likely see a difference in-game between a quality S3 SSD and the 950 pro. Boot times - yes, game loads and scene loads - unlikely.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you are using a slow mechanical drive right now, you will not likely see a difference in-game between a quality S3 SSD and the 950 pro. Boot times - yes, game loads and scene loads - unlikely.


Now I have Sandisk Ultra II 480GB SSD and on the way to me another 3 SSD's


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Touge180SX*
> 
> Just in case anyone was wondering, it looks like the Maximus Formula VIII will be released around the 14th of January. It is available for pre order on Newegg and Amazon, links below:
> 
> Price: $399
> 
> Newegg: http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813132265
> 
> Amazon: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B019U0VWKW/ref=olp_product_details?ie=UTF8&me=
> 
> It`s also PRIME eligible!


So tempting.. But It won't do anything for me that my Deluxe does not. It would look a lot nicer for sure. But I stare at my monitor for the most part. Anyone think the front panel sound will be better? The deluxe front panel sound is all sort of Pssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh Noisy. The rear panel sound seems very nice on the Deluxe. And what do I give up with the missing WIFI antenna outlet?


----------



## Touge180SX

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> So tempting.. But It won't do anything for me that my Deluxe does not. It would look a lot nicer for sure. But I stare at my monitor for the most part. Anyone think the front panel sound will be better? The deluxe front panel sound is all sort of Pssssssssssssshhhhhhhhh Noisy. The rear panel sound seems very nice on the Deluxe. And what do I give up with the missing WIFI antenna outlet?


Not sure how the audio will be as no real review have been complete yet but they make a huge thing about it on the website. I really like the looks of it and the integrated EK water block. I preordered mine yesterday through Amazon (Newegg military mailing prices are ridiculous!)!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Saw this question elsewhere wondering if this exists..
> 
> The "cheaper" boards don't have BIOS flashback but they have an add-on card for this supposedly which you can use via the USB Flashback header. eg, Z170-A.
> 
> Anyone know if this add-on card exists yet?


bumpy my query, nobody seen or heard of this? There's a header for this add-on card if this card exists..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> bumpy my query, nobody seen or heard of this? There's a header for this add-on card if this card exists..


Sorry, I don't know about that AIC.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> bumpy my query, nobody seen or heard of this? There's a header for this add-on card if this card exists..


Don't bother emailing ASUS support about it that's for sure, they have no idea what they're talking about generally.

I tried to get info about attaching a thermistor to the included header on my Z170-A, and they first tried to tell me that the board didn't have that ability; where upon I emailed them a picture of the header and circled it in the manual. The emailed me back that 'this adjustment can only be performed by a certified tech' and tried to get me to RMA MY BOARD. I had to then show them a picture of what a thermistor cable was, and they only came up with 'oh, yeah we don't have those'.

Good luck.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Don't bother emailing ASUS support about it that's for sure, they have no idea what they're talking about generally.
> 
> I tried to get info about attaching a thermistor to the included header on my Z170-A, and they first tried to tell me that the board didn't have that ability; where upon I emailed them a picture of the header and circled it in the manual. The emailed me back that 'this adjustment can only be performed by a certified tech' and tried to get me to RMA MY BOARD. I had to then show them a picture of what a thermistor cable was, and they only came up with 'oh, yeah we don't have those'.
> 
> Good luck.


And what region was that for?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Don't bother emailing ASUS support about it that's for sure, they have no idea what they're talking about generally.
> 
> I tried to get info about attaching a thermistor to the included header on my Z170-A, and they first tried to tell me that the board didn't have that ability; where upon I emailed them a picture of the header and circled it in the manual. The emailed me back that 'this adjustment can only be performed by a certified tech' and tried to get me to RMA MY BOARD. I had to then show them a picture of what a thermistor cable was, and they only came up with 'oh, yeah we don't have those'.
> 
> Good luck.


any 10K thermocouple. I have both asus and koolance TCs attached.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Hello All,
> 
> Intel has identified an issue that potentially affects the 6th Gen Intel® Core™ family of products. This issue only occurs under certain complex workload conditions, like those that may be encountered when running applications like Prime95. In those cases, the processor may hang or cause unpredictable system behavior. Intel has identified and released a fix and is working with external business partners to get the fix deployed through BIOS.


Finally!

When will Asus be releasing a BIOS update for the ^^ problem??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Finally!
> 
> When will Asus be releasing a BIOS update for the ^^ problem??


funny thing is, I've not experienced that problem with p95 or any other "complex" workload.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> funny thing is, I've not experienced that problem with p95 or any other "complex" workload.


Strange there are hundreds of posts with people having problems.

https://communities.intel.com/thread/96157?start=0&tstart=0

http://mersenneforum.org/showthread.php?s=e50c2a409467bb66f18470a031a6e81e&t=20714&page=29

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2830772/skylake-build-randomly-freezing-crashing/page-7.html


----------



## error-id10t

When did Intel say they had a "fix" again, the date? There's a microcode floating around (6A) which appears to be dated 14/12, just wondering if this could be it or it'll be one after this version.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> When did Intel say they had a "fix" again, the date? There's a microcode floating around (6A) which appears to be dated 14/12, just wondering if this could be it or it'll be one after this version.


They said this on January 6th so its not on that microcode.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> any 10K thermocouple. I have both asus and koolance TCs attached.


10K Thermistor.

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermistor

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermocouple


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> BTW: I would get an OS running on the system now, and make sure everything is stable, before you start worrying about getting your DRAM running at its rated speed or tweaking anything else.


I tried loading Windows 7, and it doesn't see my Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD that I have plugged directly into the Z170-Deluxe mobo M.2 socket. I've read your's and other's messages about UEFI's after version 901, causing the SATA Express to M.2 option to keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, upon reboot. I'm using UEFI version 1402 and am having the same issue. What are the ramifications of this issue, and is this why I couldn't see Samsung 950 when loading the OS? Is the only work-around to go back to UEFI version 901?

The Z170 user guide is pretty straight forward to load Win7 and USB 3.0 drivers. I'm still researching on how to load NVMe drivers and get that set up while loading Win 7, as the user guide mentions nothing about it (or I missed it). I downloaded the Samsung 950 driver from the Samsung website, but its an .exe file and that doesn't seem right to be used when installing Win 7. I also read a guide from Intel for a different NVMe SSD that mentions something about a CSM. So, I guess that's something I need to get my head around and do some digging...

Kix


----------



## error-id10t

You install the samsung driver after you've done OS install. To do that all you need is the USB3 driver method for Win7.

Of note I still don't "understand" the Sata Express problem, maybe you have a setting that is different from the ROG boards but I see no problems at my end?


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I tried loading Windows 7, and it doesn't see my Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD that I have plugged directly into the Z170-Deluxe mobo M.2 socket. I've read your's and other's messages about UEFI's after version 901, causing the SATA Express to M.2 option to keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, upon reboot. I'm using UEFI version 1402 and am having the same issue. What are the ramifications of this issue, and is this why I couldn't see Samsung 950 when loading the OS? Is the only work-around to go back to UEFI version 901?
> 
> The Z170 user guide is pretty straight forward to load Win7 and USB 3.0 drivers. I'm still researching on how to load NVMe drivers and get that set up while loading Win 7, as the user guide mentions nothing about it (or I missed it). I downloaded the Samsung 950 driver from the Samsung website, but its an .exe file and that doesn't seem right to be used when installing Win 7. I also read a guide from Intel for a different NVMe SSD that mentions something about a CSM. So, I guess that's something I need to get my head around and do some digging...
> 
> Kix


The mileage on the SATA EXpress to M2 not 'sticking' bug will vary, some have said they have problems installing drivers for various components on the motherboard. Some can't get Windows to install at all on the Samsung 950. It won't be fixed until Asus get off their backsides and fix the bug in BIOS versions after 901. As far as I'm aware, this bug only affects the Z170 Deluxe.

I managed to get a fully functioning Samsung 950 Windows install by first installing Win7 on a SATA SSD, which also negates the need to inject NVMe drivers to get Win 7 installed on the 950 Drive.

Method 1: Install Win7 on the SATA SSD (UEFI install), install all the drivers, including the Samsung NVMe drivers, once you have all the drivers installed, do any Win7 updates, then clone the SATA SSD, using Macrium Reflect (free edition). Just google for macrium reflect free, to find the download.

Then restore the Macrium Reflect backup to your Samsung 950. Change the boot order in the UEFI, and you should then be running Win 7 from the Samsung 950. Once you've checked everything is fine, you can then secure erase the SATA SSD, reformat the SATA SSD, and use it for other things.

Method 2: If you want to install Win7 onto the Samsung 950 as a clean install, then there is a guide here on how to inject the NVMe drivers into your USB boot media.
http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/guide-installing-windows-7-on-an-nvme-ssd-from-a-usb-3-0-thumbdrive.783921/

*Method 1* is most likely to be successful, while this SATA Express to M.2 bug exists when a Samsung 950 Pro is installed as a system drive.

You can make a USB rescue media for Macrium Reflect. Then you can backup and restore the Samsung 950 Pro anytime it is required.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> 10K Thermistor.
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermistor
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Thermocouple


yeah, that thing. ^^


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I tried loading Windows 7, and it doesn't see my Samsung 950 Pro NVMe SSD that I have plugged directly into the Z170-Deluxe mobo M.2 socket. I've read your's and other's messages about UEFI's after version 901, causing the SATA Express to M.2 option to keep reverting back to SATA Express when set to M.2, upon reboot. I'm using UEFI version 1402 and am having the same issue. What are the ramifications of this issue, and is this why I couldn't see Samsung 950 when loading the OS? Is the only work-around to go back to UEFI version 901?
> 
> The Z170 user guide is pretty straight forward to load Win7 and USB 3.0 drivers. I'm still researching on how to load NVMe drivers and get that set up while loading Win 7, as the user guide mentions nothing about it (or I missed it). I downloaded the Samsung 950 driver from the Samsung website, but its an .exe file and that doesn't seem right to be used when installing Win 7. I also read a guide from Intel for a different NVMe SSD that mentions something about a CSM. So, I guess that's something I need to get my head around and do some digging...
> 
> Kix


Windows 7 does not have native nvme drivers, you need to install them during OS installation the same way as you would install a raid driver, here are the drivers you need, I assume you have a 64bit version of Win 7

http://h20564.www2.hp.com/hpsc/swd/public/detail?swItemId=wk_149537_1&swEnvOid=4059


----------



## Raendor

Hi guys, I'm using a z170 Pro gaming with 6700k Cpu and have couple questions. First - I couldn't find anywhere in BIOS setting on where i can choose between igpu and dgpu. And the second question is - any guide for overclocking Ram on these motherboards? i've never OCed memory before, but i would like to squeeze a bit more from my G.Skill Ripjaws V and up my frequencies from 2800 to 3000 MHz. Any suggestions?


----------



## KixNGrins

Thanks a lot to everyone for all your help above.

I'm opting to install to a standard SSD and clone it to the M.2 drive. I've finally got Windows 7 installing on my SSD drive. That was a chore in itself... Strangest thing.... My UEFI recognized my SSD drive, but Windows would not. I installed a second SSD drive, and it wouldn't see that one either. So, I installed on old HDD from a laptop, and it worked perfectly.,. I took one of the SSD drives and connected via USB to a PC at work, partioned and formated it, no problem. Bring it home and try again, and it still wasn't being recognized by Windows.

What I ended up having to do is; when I got to the initial Welcome to Windows screen (where you select language), I hit shift F10 for a command prompt, then formated the drive while in the new computer. As soon as I did that, the following screen showed my SSD drive and allowed me to load the OS.

Kix


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> They said this on January 6th so its not on that microcode.


I have some beta BIOSes here for this, however, Intel are rolling out another microcode patch later this month to further address the issue. In our testing the updated (first) microcode does help - worker threads are not dropping. I'm just holding back posting the betas due to Intel telling us there will be two microcode patches. It implies the first does not cure the problem completely.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have some beta BIOSes here for this, however, Intel are rolling out another microcode patch later this month to further address the issue. In our testing the updated (first) microcode does help - *worker threads are not dropping*. I'm just holding back posting the betas due to Intel telling us there will be two microcode patches. It implies the first does not cure the problem completely.


Can you provide additional details about the problem: does the system always freeze or do the worker threads sometimes report an error?
I have a 6700k/Asus Hero BIOS 1202 running XMP profile with stock CPU frequency and 2400MHz Kingston Savage RAM and I'm seeing this error in Prime95 27.9 (haven't run the newer version) sporadically... sometimes it passes 10hrs with no problem but 1 in 5 runs it will throw this error


Any additional info is welcome because this is a little unnerving that a pretty much stock system is unstable.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have some beta BIOSes here for this, however, Intel are rolling out another microcode patch later this month to further address the issue. In our testing the updated (first) microcode does help - worker threads are not dropping. I'm just holding back posting the betas due to Intel telling us there will be two microcode patches. It implies the first does not cure the problem completely.


Thanks for the reply!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Can you provide additional details about the problem: does the system always freeze or do the worker threads sometimes report an error?
> I have a 6700k/Asus Hero BIOS 1202 running XMP profile with stock CPU frequency and 2400MHz Kingston Savage RAM and I'm seeing this error in Prime95 27.9 (haven't run the newer version) sporadically... sometimes it passes 10hrs with no problem but 1 in 5 runs it will throw this error
> 
> 
> Any additional info is welcome because this is a little unnerving that a pretty much stock system is unstable.


As said in my previous post, in some instance worker threads may drop when they should not. The current microcode update at least cures the "false" failures.

I do not know any more than that, but if it were my system, Prime would not be my only or go to test for evaluating system stability.


----------



## Raendor

Can anyone please tell me where I should look for choosing between igpu/dgpu option in UEFI on z170 Pro Gaming? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Can anyone please tell me where I should look for choosing between igpu/dgpu option in UEFI on z170 Pro Gaming? I can't seem to find it anywhere.


I don't have an Z170 Pro, but an Impact, but I expect the UEFI's to be similar.

In Advanced UEFI mode, go to the Advanced tab -> System Agent(SA) Configuration -> Graphics Configuration.

There you'll find the options you are looking for.


----------



## Frosted racquet

@[email protected]
Thanks for the clarification. I'll be waiting for the BIOS update. The PC has been working fine for the past 3 months of regular use, only Prime95 is flaky.


----------



## Raendor

Thanks. I have another question though. Is anybody using adaptive mode by any chance ? It seems like i have a problem running any OC with it. I pass realbench stresstest just fine with my normal [email protected] OC in manual, but when I switch to adaptive mode I get reboots, freezes and other nasty stuff. Am I doing it right? I set Additional Turbo Core Voltage to the same 1.35 (I even tried 1.375) and leave Offset Voltage on Auto (Funny thing that while it runs for some time in adaptive it never sucks more than 1.298v). Because of this I have to run always in manual 1.35 mode which is not very wise during light tasks. That's the other issue I have with my 6700k/pro gaming combo. Can it be something wrong with mb?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> Thanks. I have another question though. Is anybody using adaptive mode by any chance ? It seems like i have a problem running any OC with it. I pass realbench stresstest just fine with my normal [email protected] OC in manual, but when I switch to adaptive mode I get reboots, freezes and other nasty stuff. Am I doing it right? I set Additional Turbo Core Voltage to the same 1.35 (I even tried 1.375) and leave Offset Voltage on Auto (Funny thing that while it runs for some time in adaptive it never sucks more than 1.298v). Because of this I have to run always in manual 1.35 mode which is not very wise during light tasks. That's the other issue I have with my 6700k/pro gaming combo. Can it be something wrong with mb?


Which MB do you have? I have an M8H and runung a 6700K at 4.6GHz with 1.24V, adaptive mode, auto offset and LLC level 5. All stable and temps sit below 60C on Realbench with a H110i GTX cooler..


----------



## Velathawen

I'm running 4.4 on my Pro Gaming with 1.254v LLC4 in bios using adaptive on 0908 bios, system is running just fine. Voltage will randomly spike to 1.265 though.

4.5 won't even post with these voltages, so jelly.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Can you provide additional details about the problem: does the system always freeze or do the worker threads sometimes report an error?
> I have a 6700k/Asus Hero BIOS 1202 running XMP profile with stock CPU frequency and 2400MHz Kingston Savage RAM and I'm seeing this error in Prime95 27.9 (haven't run the newer version) sporadically... sometimes it passes 10hrs with no problem but 1 in 5 runs it will throw this error
> 
> 
> Any additional info is welcome because this is a little unnerving that a pretty much stock system is unstable.


Not sure why people use prime these days anyway, especially 27.9. Have you tried it completely at stock?


----------



## Frosted racquet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Not sure why people use prime these days anyway, especially 27.9. Have you tried it completely at stock?


I ran it a couple times with XMP disabled and it passed, but I need to test it more extensively since the issue is sporadic. Oddly, when I disable XMP the CPU Vcore increases from ~1.2 to ~1.39 at load, which increases the temps from 60C to ~80C. I'm guessing the Vcore is not high enough to maintain the 4Ghz core stable in Prime, if I end up stable without XMP. But the Vcore should be sufficient...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> I ran it a couple times with XMP disabled and it passed, but I need to test it more extensively since the issue is sporadic. Oddly, when I disable XMP the CPU Vcore increases from ~1.2 to ~1.39 at load, which increases the temps from 60C to ~80C. I'm guessing the Vcore is not high enough to maintain the 4Ghz core stable in Prime, if I end up stable without XMP. But the Vcore should be sufficient...


Personally I do not like XMP anyway, I always input manually.

At stock I also jump to those volts if everything is at default in the BIOS because LLC and voltasge are also set to AUTO.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Not sure why people use prime these days anyway, especially 27.9. Have you tried it completely at stock?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> I ran it a couple times with XMP disabled and it passed, but I need to test it more extensively since the issue is sporadic. Oddly, when I disable XMP the CPU Vcore increases from ~1.2 to ~1.39 at load, which increases the temps from 60C to ~80C. I'm guessing the Vcore is not high enough to maintain the 4Ghz core stable in Prime, if I end up stable without XMP. But the Vcore should be sufficient...


Focus on RealBench AIDA and XTU stability until the microcode update is rolled out, to protect the hair on your scalp


----------



## Frosted racquet

Will do, and I'll be among the first to try out the new BIOS.


----------



## Raendor

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Which MB do you have? I have an M8H and runung a 6700K at 4.6GHz with 1.24V, adaptive mode, auto offset and LLC level 5. All stable and temps sit below 60C on Realbench with a H110i GTX cooler..


I have Pro Gaming mb and latest 1102 bios. I don't know why I have this issue really. I set the same 1.35 in additional turbo core voltage, but in adaptive and ai shows it never goes above 1.26 while under stress and my pc reboots or bsods. So what should I check? I guess I'll drop everything to defaults first, but what next? Should I also set LLC and to what?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Raendor*
> 
> I have Pro Gaming mb and latest 1102 bios. I don't know why I have this issue really. I set the same 1.35 in additional turbo core voltage, but in adaptive and ai shows it never goes above 1.26 while under stress and my pc reboots or bsods. So what should I check? I guess I'll drop everything to defaults first, but what next? Should I also set LLC and to what?


Do you have CPU SVID disabled?


----------



## IronAge

Asrock has already handed out a Beta Bios for the Z170 OC Formula which contains a new Microcode 506E3 6A which resolves the issue which has been reported by numerous websites and media.

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html

when can we expect Bios Updates by Asus which contain the new Microcode ?

i own a Maximus VIII Hero as well ... that's why i am asking.

this is a screenshot of a 24h run with prime95 27.9 by the guy who actually reported the issues to the gimps/mersenne forum first what got things rolling.

http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/hb0a-a4-1676.jpg

i am performing a test as well with the formerly mentioned Asrock Beta Bios not at stock settings and even with overclocking the new MC seems to resolve the issue.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Asrock has already handed a Beta Bios for the Z170 OC Formula which contains a new Microcode 506E3 6A which resolves the issue which has been reported by numerous websites and media.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html
> 
> when can we expect Bios Updates by Asus which contain the new Microcode ?
> 
> i own a Maximus VIII Hero ... that's why i am asking.
> 
> this is a screenshot of a 24h run with prime95 27.9 by the guy who actually reported the issues to the gimps/mersenne forum first what got things rolling.
> 
> http://www.bilder-hochladen.net/files/big/hb0a-a3-8e76.jpg
> 
> i am performing a test as well with the formerly mentioned Asrock Beta Bios not at stock settings and even with overclocking the new MC seems to resolve the issue.


Hello

This has been asked and answered a couple of times already in this thread.


----------



## IronAge

nope my posts contains futher information ...

or have you seen a Prime95 27.9 run with 24h Custom FFT 768K performed with a Bios which contains a new Microcode yet ?









so i would like to know how long the guys @ Asus will be holding back the Updates since the available first new MC already resolves the issue.

(24h screenshot for proof ... Prime95 27.9 would have stopped workers with the old MC under the same testing conditions)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> nope my posts contains futher information ...
> 
> or have you seen a Prime95 27.9 run with 24h Custom FFT 768K performed with a Bios which contains a new Microcode yet ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so i would like to know how long the guys @ Asus will be holding back the Updates since the available first new MC already resolves the issue.
> 
> (24h screenshot for proof ... Prime95 27.9 would have stopped workers with the old MC under the same testing conditions)


You couldn't have looked very hard. Intel are rolling out a further update in addition which implies the current fix does not entirely remedy the issue. I doubt that many will want to retest this twice over.


----------



## llantant

Just out of curiosity, why do a good few people seem so concerned with long prime runs? Are there that many people here trying to find mersenne primes?

My OC is working rock solid so there doesnt seem like a massive rush in order for this update to come out. Or am I missing something?

I would rather the intel and realtek mobo drivers on the asus website get updated before another bios if I am honest.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do a good few people seem so concerned with long prime runs?


Hello

Because of being misinformed or just not knowing any better they are still stuck in the past. And then there are those that just look for a reason to complain even if it is of no relevance to them.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just out of curiosity, why do a good few people seem so concerned with long prime runs? Are there that many people here trying to find mersenne primes?
> 
> My OC is working rock solid so there doesnt seem like a massive rush in order for this update to come out. Or am I missing something?
> 
> I would rather the intel and realtek mobo drivers on the asus website get updated before another bios if I am honest.


you're not missing anything. it's very limited impact and only to the tiny minority that, for some reason, run p95 with a single FFT. I've run p95 28.7 for hours at 48/48 and run a (stupid) number of benchmarks on this 6700K, a 6600K and a 6300 with and without the bios hack... p95 has only failed a worker or errored-out if the OC is no good. I have not run p95 with default settings. (why would ya?)
Not saying that the "bug" doesn't exits, but it has not impacted anything I do if it does exist.


----------



## IronAge

not all of us are using games/benchmarks only by which calculation errors are not always obvious.

so i am asking raja about releasing bios updates earlier and not users who can't provide appropriate response anyhow.

@Jpmboy

with Prime95 28.7 you have to disable FMA to be able to comprehend the issue.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> not all of us are using games/benchmarks only by which calculation errors are not always obvious.
> 
> so i am asking raja about releasing bios updates earlier and not users who can't provide appropriate response anyhow.


I said I've run hours of p95
Oh - I also pool three processors to run a distrubuted QM calculation that takes days-per-run. no error out yet... once the oc settings are done right.
Anyway - I assume you read back a page or two to Raja's answer to this same question.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> not all of us are using games/benchmarks only by which calculation errors are not always obvious.
> 
> so i am asking raja about releasing bios updates earlier and not users who can't provide appropriate response anyhow.


Hello

As I previously wrote Raja has answered your question 2 times already. Doubtful he will respond again just because of a person's laziness to read the last few posts in this thread. You seem to have a solution to this at hand. Use the ASRock board.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> As I previously wrote Raja has answered your question 2 times already. Doubtful he will respond again just because of a person's laziness to read the last few posts in this thread. You seem to have a solution to this at hand. Use the ASRock board.


i read that and you don't seem to get it that there is proof now that the available MC resolves the issues with prime95.

so please don't answer my questions since you can't provide the information i am looking for.

and it is definitely not up to you to tell others what they should use or not.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I said I've run hours of p95


and i told you that you have to disable FMA when you use Prime95 28.7 to be able to comprehend the issue.

and the issue has been there without overlocking as well ... so actually it got nothing to do with bad overclock settings at all.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> i read that and you don't seem to get it that there is proof now that the available MC resolves the issues with prime95.
> 
> so please don't answer my questions *since you can't provide the information i am looking for.*
> 
> and it is definitely not up to you to tell others what they should use or not.


actually - he probably can.









yup - i missed that regarding disabling FMA3...even more esoteric than i thought.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - he probably can.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup - i missed that regarding disabling FMA3...even more esoteric than i thought.


whats esoteric about having to use AVX instead of FMA to be able to comprehend ?

and why would intel come up with new microcode to solve the issues then.

let us see if ASUS likes to stay behind competitors when it comes to accurate operability.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually - he probably can.


Hello

There is big difference between can, will and want to. I have no desire to entertain the thought of the latter two.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> whats esoteric about having to use AVX instead of FMA to be able to comprehend ?
> 
> and why would intel come up with new microcode to solve the issues then.
> 
> let us see if ASUS likes to stay behind competitors when it comes to accurate operability.


You could have saved a lot of time and explained why this is so important to you, then maybe we can sympathise. This is a non issue for majority of users, and your comment about 'not all of us use gaming as a benchmark' further cements the appearance that you're not really being rational about the idea. If it's imperative that you need to run Prime with the culprit instruction used, use the Asrock board for now. However quite frankly I find it hard to believe you really need to.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> whats esoteric about having to use AVX instead of FMA to be able to comprehend ?
> 
> and why would intel come up with new microcode to solve the issues then.
> 
> let us see if ASUS likes to stay behind competitors when it comes to accurate operability.


nothing - I use AVX-AVX3 all the time.

What, may I ask, are you doing that gives such urgency to.. as you call it.. "accurate operability" with a mainstream desktop configuration?


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nothing - I use AVX-AVX3 all the time.
> 
> What, may I ask, are you doing that gives such urgency to.. as you call it.. "accurate operability" with a mainstream desktop configuration?


does your question imply that buyers of Asus desktop pc components may not demand faultless or at least near faultless operability ?

after all the issues are not Asus fault but i am seriously asking why we should not be able to decide ourselves if we want to flash a Beta Bios which supposedly contains a premature MC.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> does your question imply that buyers of Asus desktop pc components may not demand faultless or at least near faultless operability ?
> 
> after all the issues are not Asus fault but i am seriously asking why we should not be able to decide ourselves *if we want to flash a Beta Bios which supposedly contains a premature MC*.


usually results in an RMA by the "decider"

if/when you own or run a company capable of releasing an unfinished product, you'll understand.









ps> just fyi, there is no enforceable indemnification in such a setting since you willfully released an unfinished product.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> usually results in an RMA by the "decider"


that's what disclaimers are made for.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> that's what disclaimers are made for.


ah, grasshopper...
unenforceable when released to the public, akin to the "no swimming allowed / swim at your own risk" decision


----------



## nyxz

Btw, for those with the Z170 Deluxe board there is a new asmedia usb 3.1 firmware update on the asus support page.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Btw, for those with the Z170 Deluxe board there is a new asmedia usb 3.1 firmware update on the asus support page.


Tried it, it immediately disabled my Wi-Fi amongst other things. Eventually the update timed out, nothing updated. After restarting I had to manually enable all my PCI to PCI Bridges in Device manager as well as Asmedia USB3 and Sata controllers.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Tried it, it immediately disabled my Wi-Fi amongst other things. Eventually the update timed out, nothing updated. After restarting I had to manually enable all my PCI to PCI Bridges in Device manager as well as Asmedia USB3 and Sata controllers.


Strange, mine disabled the onboard nics, updated 3 components on the motherboard then tried to see if I had any add on cards etc and finally it asked me to reboot after the reboot everything was working fine.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Strange, mine disabled the onboard nics, updated 3 components on the motherboard then tried to see if I had any add on cards etc and finally it asked me to reboot after the reboot everything was working fine.


Trying to run mine again but it keeps stopping because the files it wants to use in the temp folder are already in use.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Trying to run mine again but it keeps stopping because the files it wants to use in the temp folder are already in use.


Had to go into safe mode and delete the offending folder from Users/.../temp. Ran it as administrator this time (even though my profile has admin rights) and it worked, without disabling Wi-Fi.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ah, grasshopper...
> unenforceable when released to the public, akin to the "no swimming allowed / swim at your own risk" decision


like it is technically impossible for Asus to insert a disclaimer into the flash routine.









i prefer a beta bios with a more recent less flawed MC (as has been proven) over a so called final bios version any time.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> like it is technically impossible for Asus to insert a disclaimer into the flash routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer a beta bios with a more recent lass flawed MC (as has been proven) over a so called final bios version any time.


That would be up to the engineers best judgement at the time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> like it is technically impossible for Asus to insert a disclaimer into the flash routine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i prefer a beta bios with a more recent less flawed MC (as has been proven) over a so called final bios version any time.


one last time... a disclamer provides little protection per se. At best, gets a hearing, at worst, is an admission of the potential for harm.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> That would be up to the engineers best judgement at the time.


unfortunately, it would be the legal department's call.









back on topic - we'll know when the patched bios is available, and it is not available yet.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Btw, for those with the Z170 Deluxe board there is a new asmedia usb 3.1 firmware update on the asus support page.


Thanks, also there for Hero.



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> Asrock has already handed out a Beta Bios for the Z170 OC Formula which contains a new Microcode 506E3 6A which resolves the issue which has been reported by numerous websites and media.
> 
> http://www.pcworld.com/article/3021023/hardware/how-to-test-your-pc-for-the-skylake-bug.html
> 
> when can we expect Bios Updates by Asus which contain the new Microcode ?


You know that if you don't want to wait, you can simply update most things yourself which includes a multitude of oroms, there's even a thread here if google fails to find it for you. I can't remember when I last used a stock BIOS.

You have to remember that manufacturers are about stability so they can remove 95% of problems from users. If you fall into the 5% of wanting to experiment and take the risk of bricking your board then there are multitude of ways..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Thanks, also there for Hero.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You know that if you don't want to wait, you can simply update most things yourself which includes a multitude of oroms, there's even a thread here if google fails to find it for you. I can't remember when I last used a stock BIOS.
> 
> You have to remember that manufacturers are about stability so they can remove 95% of problems from users. *If you fall into the 5% of wanting to experiment and take the risk of bricking your board then there are multitude of ways.*.


Well said! Sage advice.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Well said! Sage advice.


I did not ask for your questionable legal advice and his no less questionable technical advice

when a mf lets you know your warranty is void by modifying the product it's at your own risk when you continue to do so - simple as that.

when you brick a board by flashing a bios it will be considered as a CID by ASUS no matter if it is a beta or so called final version.

besides this is very unlikely to happen since Bios Chips may be replaced and Asus motherboards have advanced recovery routines . (gotto love USB flashback)

and how likely is it that you impair or break something by replacing a flawed part by a less flawed part ?









raja tells us that they have not been able to reproduce Prime95 workers dropping with the new mc.

so does the guy who discovered the whole issues ... for me that is enough given proof.


----------



## error-id10t

.


----------



## Silent Scone

You cannot please everyone. Some people have a very short memory. Was only a short while ago that people were complaining about the incremental revisions with memory improvements because there wasn't a fix for adaptive voltage. Now that a vendor has decided to wait for Intel to release an update within hardly any time at all between the last before releasing a UEFI revision, that is wrong too.

That's life.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> You know that if you don't want to wait, you can simply update most things yourself which includes a multitude of oroms, there's even a thread here if google fails to find it for you. I can't remember when I last used a stock BIOS.
> 
> You have to remember that manufacturers are about stability so they can remove 95% of problems from users. If you fall into the 5% of wanting to experiment and take the risk of bricking your board then there are multitude of ways..


Its not that simple to modify skylake bios! its more complicated than sandy/ivy bridge etc..


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Its not that simple to modify skylake bios! its more complicated than sandy/ivy bridge etc..


he most likely has not successfully modified an UEFI yet ... and even if so i doubt he owns a legal licence for the programms/tools needed to modify Bios/UEFI.

using illegally downloaded programms is absolutely no option for me.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> he most likely has not modified an UEFI yet ... and even if so i doubt he owns a legal licence for the programms/tools needed to modify Bios/UEFI.
> 
> using illegally downloaded programms is absolutely no option for me.


Sandy / Ivy / Haswell also had UEFI bios but the structure is not that complicated so it is easier to modify. There are some programms that are user developed with the source published that help you modify the bios.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You cannot please everyone. Some people have a very short memory. Was only a short while ago that people were complaining about the incremental revisions with memory improvements because there wasn't a fix for adaptive voltage. Now that a vendor has decided to wait for Intel to release an update within hardly any time at all between the last before releasing a UEFI revision, that is wrong too.
> 
> That's life.


Well said. We will release our updates when we are ready to do so.


----------



## rhoward2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Well said. We will release our updates when we are ready to do so.


Good to hear, Raja. I appreciate ASUS taking the time to do things right.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> I did not ask for your questionable legal advice and his no less questionable technical advice
> when a mf lets you know your warranty is void by modifying the product it's at your own risk when you continue to do so - simple as that.
> when you brick a board by flashing a bios it will be considered as a CID by ASUS no matter if it is a beta or so called final version.
> besides this is very unlikely to happen since Bios Chips may be replaced and Asus motherboards have advanced recovery routines . (gotto love USB flashback)
> and how likely is it that you impair or break something by replacing a flawed part by a less flawed part ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> raja tells us that they have not been able to reproduce Prime95 workers dropping with the new mc.
> so does the guy who discovered the whole issues ... for me that is enough given proof.


Impressive. Lol - All legal advice is questionable on purpose, keeps lawyers employed.


----------



## IronAge

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Impressive. Lol - All legal advice is questionable on purpose, keeps lawyers employed.


no lawyers needed when you brick your mobo as i told you its at your own risk ANY TIME you perform a Bios flash.

i hope you enjoy your extraneous posting - i bet trolling makes a huge part of your 14k+ posts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> no lawyers needed when you brick your mobo as i told you its at your own risk ANY TIME you perform a Bios flash.
> 
> i hope you enjoy your extraneous posting - i bet trolling makes a huge part of your 14k+ posts.


yes, trolling.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, trolling.


Yes. Give me back those reps! lol.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IronAge*
> 
> he most likely has not successfully modified an UEFI yet ...






I saw this picture elsewhere on another thread here and figure it applies to your scenario too..



Now, you bore me so I'll leave you in your misery and drink your tears every time I see you post.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ I am !!

Anyway - I hope to post some data on what I find/repeat/replicate on this p95v27.9 error subject. First thing at hand is to see if I can get the error (guided by some old mersenne buddies) on bios 1202. If I can't, then testing any patched bios makes no sense. Gotta have something interesting to do while trolling (elsewhere of course







)
I already know that my 6600K (it is an ES sample tho) does not reproduce the error on the M8E with bios 1202. Swapped in a retail 6700K... running....

EDIT:
*okay*... so no hyperthreading (6600K ES) has no failure in p95 v27.6 or 28.7 (with FMA3 off or on) = no p95 FFT768 issue, as expected based upon the detail of the MC issue available, or p95v28.7 with FFT15, Maximus VIII Extreme, Bios 1202


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







6700K (retail delid); Bios 1202, fails p95v27.6 FFT768 in less than 10 min. I did not get a worker error with v28.7 using either FFT768 or FFT15 for some reason


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







6700K (retail delid); Bios 1402 does not fail p95v27.6 FFT768 in 2+ hours


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!






All runs are done at Default configuration of processor, ram.. everything.
Testing longer than 2h - by me - is not warranted ATM. I'll leave that to someone else.








Bottom line: Asus has a patched bios that certainly appears to address this very narrow issue.

PSS - it seems like Ram is behaving better... I have 3866 running at 50mV lower VDIMM (passing HCI memtest)


----------



## error-id10t

well you did two hours, I only bothered with one









http://www.overclock.net/t/1582806/skylake-6700k-768k-problem

Over in the above thread I failed at ~30mins with the old MC. I just ran it now for an hour no problems this time with 6A.


Spoiler: Prime


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> well you did two hours, I only bothered with one
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1582806/skylake-6700k-768k-problem
> 
> Over in the above thread I failed at ~30mins with the old MC. I just ran it now for an hour no problems this time with 6A.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prime


lol - now I can delete v27.6 since it's out dated.









btw - what did you mod in bios?


----------



## indianajonze

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Tried it, it immediately disabled my Wi-Fi amongst other things. Eventually the update timed out, nothing updated. After restarting I had to manually enable all my PCI to PCI Bridges in Device manager as well as Asmedia USB3 and Sata controllers.


mine updated without incident. i don't notice any changes and there was no changelog, but hopefully it fixes the random usb disconnects i have with my keyboards and mice...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *indianajonze*
> 
> mine updated without incident. i don't notice any changes and there was no changelog, but hopefully it fixes the random usb disconnects i have with my keyboards and mice...


Got mine sorted a couple of posts later. If you are using windows 7 then make sure the xhci handoff is enabled in the BIOS otherwise you will experience USB ports dropping out.


----------



## SHaCK

New BIOS for z170 deluxe, hopefully Raja can chime in with some more details!

Version 1502

Description Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1502
Improve system stability.
File Size 8.11 MBytes update


http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-DELUXE/Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1502.zip

For some reason 'EZ update' hasn't detected an update for me since 1101, anyone else?


----------



## Menthol

Where did you get bios 1402 for the Extreme?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Where did you get bios 1402 for the Extreme?


Hello

It is an unreleased version. It may or may not be made publicly available depending on Intel further updating the microcode.


----------



## patriotaki

how can i overclock my 6600k to 4.5Ghz with AiSuite 3?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *patriotaki*
> 
> how can i overclock my 6600k to 4.5Ghz with AiSuite 3?


I suggest using the guide in the OP. However, JJ released a video under the DIY channel.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tSz4qydUL2c

I would suggest using the guide in the OP, personally. It is up to you.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah, not sure why, but this unofficial bios seems to help ram a bit. Hopefully ASUS releases a final soon... once QC/QA beats side-effects out of it, if there are any.









on 1202, it seems I needed higher vdimm.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, not sure why, but this unofficial bios seems to help ram a bit. Hopefully ASUS releases a final soon... once QC/QA beats side-effects out of it, if there are any.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> on 1202, it seems I needed higher vdimm.


Need to fix those RTLs bro.
Channel A RTL should be 60 & IOL should be either 5 or 6. Prolly 5.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Need to fix those RTLs bro.
> Channel A RTL should be 60 & IOL should be either 5 or 6. Prolly 5.


What exactly are they and how do people know to tweak the various timing outside of the norm and what benefits do they have??


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Need to fix those RTLs bro.
> Channel A RTL should be 60 & IOL should be either 5 or 6. Prolly 5.


Define fix


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What exactly are they and how do people know to tweak the various timing outside of the norm and what benefits do they have??


RTL can be left in auto


----------



## pegnose

Do you always get a worker error with the 768k bug? Because I usually get a freeze, often with Q-Code 02 (VIII Hero, 1302; 6700k).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Need to fix those RTLs bro.
> Channel A RTL should be 60 & IOL should be either 5 or 6. Prolly 5.


just working on getting stable with a fresh bios... might tighten things up later, except for the primaries and CR, everything else is auto.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Do you always get a worker error with the 768k bug? Because I usually get a freeze, often with Q-Code 02 (VIII Hero, 1302; 6700k).


you need to set it up in a very specific manner, and test at stock/defaults... once that is error free, then any failure on FFT768 when using p95v27.9 (only) would be OC related. This does not apply to v28.7 since reproducibility is very sporadic.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What exactly are they and how do people know to tweak the various timing outside of the norm and what benefits do they have??


Jeez, that's a hard question to answer.









RTLs/IOLs are RAM timings like any other.
What do they exactly do, is something even I don't know. But what I do know is getting them right, can get you some marginal extra performance by tweaking them.

The people who know how to weak timings outside of the norm, are either Engineers who actually know how the DRAM works (like Raja or Praz) or overclockers (like me & several others) who only know that entering a lower number there will give you better performance in your Benchmarking scores.
I have spent hours trying to change every timing you see in Jpm's screenshot & then Benchmarking it, to check if it gives me better performance in that specific benchmark.

So, the benefits are _*maybe*_ some better performance (Not worth it for most people, but some like to fiddle







). Or even some extra stability.

Normally I wouldn't advise people to touch it & as Scone says, they are best left on AUTO. But Jpmboy is someone who I consider an "Expert User", so I suggest him to tweak it, knowing he could handle the headaches if it can go wrong,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Define fix


So they are broken in a sense that, they are not on their "*Ideal*" values.
Ideally speaking, the RTLs between Channel A DIMM1 & Channel B DIMM1 should be apart be either 1 value or 2 values.

What Jpm's screenshot shows is what I would call bad training. Because if on the next reboot, the BIOS gives him 60/5 for Channel A Dimm1 & 61/6 for Channel B Dimm1, he'll have instability, because he HCI memtested the wrong RTLs.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just working on getting stable with a fresh bios... might tighten things up later, except for the primaries and CR, everything else is auto.


Makes sense.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Jeez, that's a hard question to answer.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RTLs/IOLs are RAM timings like any other.
> What do they exactly do, is something even I don't know. But what I do know is getting them right, can get you some marginal extra performance by tweaking them.
> 
> The people who know how to weak timings outside of the norm, are either Engineers who actually know how the DRAM works (like Raja or Praz) or overclockers (like me & several others) who only know that entering a lower number there will give you better performance in your Benchmarking scores.
> I have spent hours trying to change every timing you see in Jpm's screenshot & then Benchmarking it, to check if it gives me better performance in that specific benchmark.
> 
> So, the benefits are _*maybe*_ some better performance (Not worth it for most people, but some like to fiddle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). Or even some extra stability.
> 
> Normally I wouldn't advise people to touch it & as Scone says, they are best left on AUTO. But Jpmboy is someone who I consider an "Expert User", so I suggest him to tweak it, knowing he could handle the headaches if it can go wrong,
> So they are broken in a sense that, they are not on their "*Ideal*" values.
> Ideally speaking, the RTLs between Channel A DIMM1 & Channel B DIMM1 should be apart be either 1 value or 2 values.
> 
> What Jpm's screenshot shows is what I would call bad training. Because if on the next reboot, the BIOS gives him 60/5 for Channel A Dimm1 & 61/6 for Channel B Dimm1, he'll have instability, because he HCI memtested the wrong RTLs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Makes sense.


Have you tried this build?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried this build?


You mean the BIOS...?








I don't have an Rampage, but use the OC BIOS on Impact & formerly on Gene.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You mean the BIOS...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have an Rampage, but use the OC BIOS on Impact & formerly on Gene.


I think he's referring to the M8E and the bios. PLaying with 4000 ram.... may have somehow fouled the audio "no audio devices detected".


----------



## Excession

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SHaCK*
> 
> New BIOS for z170 deluxe, hopefully Raja can chime in with some more details!
> 
> Version 1502
> 
> Description Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1502
> Improve system stability.
> File Size 8.11 MBytes update


I've gotta say, it would be really nice to have a changelog more than three words long.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> I've gotta say, it would be really nice to have a changelog more than three words long.


+1


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Need to fix those RTLs bro.
> Channel A RTL should be 60 & IOL should be either 5 or 6. Prolly 5.


simply setting clock period to 24 brings things back in line and with no variance between boots.









unlike x99, tRTP seems very stubborn on z170?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think he's referring to the M8E and the bios. PLaying with 4000 ram.... may have somehow fouled the audio "no audio devices detected".


If you are right, that's a weird thing to suggest.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> simply setting clock period to 24 brings things back in line and with no variance between boots.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> unlike x99, tRTP seems very stubborn on z170?


Never messed with clock periods. You learn something new everyday.









tRTP seems stubborn because it is tied to tWR.
At all points, tWR has to be 2 * tRTP. So if you wanna lower tRTP, you'll have to lower tWR. (Not that you'll have a problem with that







)


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Excession*
> 
> I've gotta say, it would be really nice to have a changelog more than three words long.


Ill also echo that statement









They are like Microsoft with the change-logs


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> And what region was that for?


Sorry for the late reply; Toronto, Canada.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just working on getting stable with a fresh bios... might tighten things up later, except for the primaries and CR, everything else is auto.
> you need to set it up in a very specific manner, and test at stock/defaults... once that is error free, then any failure on FFT768 when using p95v27.9 (only) would be OC related. This does not apply to v28.7 since reproducibility is very sporadic.


Yes, I know. I have read the mersenne forum thread very carefully (the guys who discovered the issue). The thing is: I have nothing overclocked. And my system freezes even with AVX2 on after a couple of hours (in Prime95; memtest86 is stable 24h). I am not saying I don't have the 768k bug. But there likely is something else. So I try to figure out what it is.

It started with occasional freezes during gaming. Then I found how I can get my memory stable: I disabled the two unused slots, enabled MCH Full Check and set DRAM voltage tolerance to 110%. But after running memtest86 for a full day, my PC still would freeze on Prime95, irrespective of test and settings. CPU is running at 4.0 GHz, CPU temps are below 60 °C. Memory is running at 2133 MHz (XMP; then reduced the memory clock).

When memory was unstable, I thought is was a compatibility issue. Because ASUS lists the very same memory (2x 8 GB @ 2400 MHz: BLS8G4D240FSA.M16FAD) with just ".16FAD" in their compat table. But Crucial support told me that these are the same modules, just with slightly different timings programmed (16-16-16-40 instead of 16-16-16-39). And after my memory was finally stable, I dismissed this thought.

So what can it be? Core voltage too low? I must admit that I am getting a bit angry by now. So many people report that their componentes don't get enough voltage. You should be able to run components at stock frequency with stock BIOS settings!

So how do I go on? I can't really believe that it is the PSU. It doesn't happen in idle, and I can't seem to provoke it just with load or temps. Have I damaged my CPU by transporting it (manually, rather carefully) with my Nocua NH-D15 mounted? Shouldn't I have much more problems then? I can play e.g. Fallout4 for hours, if not days, before a freeze, with my GTX 980ti full loaded.

Please, can somebody help me?


----------



## Silent Scone

System likely isn't stable, Memtest86 isn't a valid memory stress test on recent platforms beyond finding faulty modules. Try one of these methods whilst the system is at stock and then with XMP enabled.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


----------



## pegnose

Yes, definitely not stable.









So you mean still memory? I will try these recommenced tests and report back.

My only question would be: why? What makes the memory instable? What's the big difference between 16-16-16-39 and 16-16-16-40?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Yes, definitely not stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you mean still memory? I will try these recommenced tests and report back.
> 
> My only question would be: why? What makes the memory instable? What's the big difference between 16-16-16-39 and 16-16-16-40?


Don't concern yourself with that, revert to optimised defaults and retest, then retest with the XMP timings, in which the TRAS value the memory was binned at will be defined. The lowest stable value for this timing will depend on the capability of the memory, and a few other values.

If you are unable to pass HCI memtest when properly configured with XMP then by all means try as Crucial have suggested, they have obviously found some kits need this adjustment. You can also try adding 10-20mv onto the DRAM voltage.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't concern yourself with that, revert to optimised defaults and retest, then retest with the XMP timings, in which the TRAS value the memory was binned at will be defined. The lowest stable value for this timing will depend on the capability of the memory, and a few other values.
> 
> If you are unable to pass HCI memtest when properly configured with XMP then by all means try as Crucial have suggested, they have obviously found some kits need this adjustment. You can also try adding 10-20mv onto the DRAM voltage.


Either with Optimized Defaults or pure XMP, even memtest86 would freeze within minutes to hours. Upping the DRAM voltage by 0.05 reduced but didn't eliminate this, while DRAM current capability of 110% seemingly did. I was able to run memtest86 overnight and the following day without a freeze. However, I will try HCI's memtest for crosscheck.

So TRAS is the one: 39 vs. 40? And the lower, the more likely it is instable? So the "M" in ".M16FAD" of Crucial's Ballistix Sport could mean something like "modified" (for the worse)?

EDIT: Actually, it is "DRAM current capability" (not voltage tolerace, wherever that came from) I increased to 110%.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Either with Optimized Defaults or pure XMP, even memtest86 would freeze within minutes to hours. Upping the DRAM voltage by 0.05 reduced but didn't eliminate this, while DRAM voltage tolerance of 110% seemingly did. I was able to run memtest86 overnight and the following day without a freeze. However, I will try HCI's memtest for crosscheck.
> 
> So TRAS is the one: 39 vs. 40? And the lower, the more likely it is instable? So the "M" in ".M16FAD" of Crucial's Ballistix Sport could mean something like "modified" (for the worse)?


Lower tRAS shortens the DRAM cycles and tells the memory controller when it is ok for a memory page to be closed. When running XMP, this is not applicable to your situation as the values are set accordingly - however tRAS can not be lower than the sum of CAS+TRCD+TRTP.

I think it's more likely that this is a red herring in your case and for some reason that particular kit requires a bump in voltage for stability. As for the product code, you're way off base and I think you must realise that's rather silly


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Lower tRAS shortens the DRAM cycles and tells the memory controller when it is ok for a memory page to be closed. When running XMP, this is not applicable to your situation as the values are set accordingly - however tRAS can not be lower than the sum of CAS+TRCD+TRTP.
> 
> I think it's more likely that this is a red herring in your case and for some reason that particular kit requires a bump in voltage for stability. As for the product code, you're way off base and I think you must realise that's rather silly


Thanks for the explanation and your evaluation of my thoughts.









But honestly, if Crucial is right and it is the very same hardware, what does that "M" mean? Why don't they have a code tables on their website? And why do they put the same hardware on the market with slightly different timings that might produce problems (at least according to ASUS), after all mainboard manufacturers have published their compat tables?! I really tried to get compatible ones, but I had no idea of timing numbers, so I went by the book (i.e. the product code). Only the vendors here all don't provide the part after the dot. So after all I am pretty annoyed by this. You might or might not understand.

And finally: I don't think it is the voltage alone. 110% should be more than enough. This corresponds to an increase of 0.12 V, wich is more than any suggestion I found on the web.

So I decided to give it a shot and set the timings to 16-16-16-40 (as the officially compatible ones). Prime95 now is running for >3h, looks good so far. Maybe I fill finally be able to reproduce the 768k Skylake bug.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and your evaluation of my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, if Crucial is right and it is the very same hardware, what does that "M" mean? Why don't they have a code tables on their website? And why do they put the same hardware on the market with slightly different timings that might produce problems (at least according to ASUS), after all mainboard manufacturers have published their compat tables?! I really tried to get compatible ones, but I had no idea of timing numbers, so I went by the book (i.e. the product code). Only the vendors here all don't provide the part after the dot. So after all I am pretty annoyed by this. You might or might not understand.
> 
> And finally: I don't think it is the voltage alone. 110% should be more than enough. This corresponds to an increase of 0.12 V, wich is more than any suggestion I found on the web.
> 
> So I decided to give it a shot and set the timings to 16-16-16-40 (as the officially compatible ones). Prime95 now is running for >3h, looks good so far. Maybe I fill finally be able to reproduce the 768k Skylake bug.


Do you have a link to the kit you purchased?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are right, that's a weird thing to suggest.
> Never messed with clock periods. You learn something new everyday.


Why is it a weird thing to suggest, when not having tried the same build which will have different ucode


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Yes, I know. I have read the mersenne forum thread very carefully (the guys who discovered the issue). The thing is: I have nothing overclocked. And my system freezes even with AVX2 on after a couple of hours (in Prime95; memtest86 is stable 24h). I am not saying I don't have the 768k bug. But there likely is something else. So I try to figure out what it is.
> 
> It started with occasional freezes during gaming. Then I found how I can get my memory stable: I disabled the two unused slots, enabled MCH Full Check and set DRAM voltage tolerance to 110%. But after running memtest86 for a full day, my PC still would freeze on Prime95, irrespective of test and settings. CPU is running at 4.0 GHz, CPU temps are below 60 °C. Memory is running at 2133 MHz (XMP; then reduced the memory clock).
> 
> When memory was unstable, I thought is was a compatibility issue. Because ASUS lists the very same memory (2x 8 GB @ 2400 MHz: BLS8G4D240FSA.M16FAD) with just ".16FAD" in their compat table. But Crucial support told me that these are the same modules, just with slightly different timings programmed (16-16-16-40 instead of 16-16-16-39). And after my memory was finally stable, I dismissed this thought.
> 
> So what can it be? Core voltage too low? I must admit that I am getting a bit angry by now. So many people report that their componentes don't get enough voltage. You should be able to run components at stock frequency with stock BIOS settings!
> 
> So how do I go on? I can't really believe that it is the PSU. It doesn't happen in idle, and I can't seem to provoke it just with load or temps. Have I damaged my CPU by transporting it (manually, rather carefully) with my Nocua NH-D15 mounted? Shouldn't I have much more problems then? I can play e.g. Fallout4 for hours, if not days, before a freeze, with my GTX 980ti full loaded.
> 
> Please, can somebody help me?


you are in good hand with Scone... but what would help a lot is to put your rig in your signature block (How-To link in mine)


----------



## Ziver

Guys currently i have Noctua NH-D15S and i wanna buy Maximus Viii Extreme . Is it compatiable ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are right, that's a weird thing to suggest.
> Never messed with clock periods. You learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRTP seems stubborn because it is tied to tWR.
> At all points, tWR has to be 2 * tRTP. So if you wanna lower tRTP, you'll have to lower tWR. (Not that you'll have a problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


yeah, not sure what happened to the audio... likely has nothing to do with ram. Clock period bork can be the worst experience. Have a good image handy.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do you have a link to the kit you purchased?
> Why is it a weird thing to suggest, when not having tried the same build which will have different ucode


https://skinflint.co.uk/crucial-ballistix-sports-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsa-bls2k8g4d240fsa-a1151325.html

I got the one with the "c". A difference in packaging according to Crucial (whatever that means). The memory is BLS8G4D240FSA.M16FAD (as opposed to *.16FAD with 16-16-16-40 timing).

After I had set 39 to 40, Prime95 ran for over 8h! And I was able to confirm the 768k issue for me. Never was happier about seeing a bug! Because it means that my machine runs stable enough to reach that point.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Guys currently i have Noctua NH-D15S and i wanna buy Maximus Viii Extreme . Is it compatiable ?


To my knowledge the cooling mount design hasn't changed since Haswell.


----------



## ghostrider85

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1) The effect of your LLC setting is difficult to see when using adaptive since the idle voltage is the base clock vid. Only with manual aor windows High Perf PLan and adaptive will you "see" the droop.quote]
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> To my knowledge the cooling mount design hasn't changed since Haswell.
> 
> 
> 
> Since sandy
Click to expand...


----------



## Deders

Isn't Lynnfield included in that too?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation and your evaluation of my thoughts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But honestly, if Crucial is right and it is the very same hardware, what does that "M" mean? Why don't they have a code tables on their website? And why do they put the same hardware on the market with slightly different timings that might produce problems (at least according to ASUS), after all mainboard manufacturers have published their compat tables?! I really tried to get compatible ones, but I had no idea of timing numbers, so I went by the book (i.e. the product code). Only the vendors here all don't provide the part after the dot. So after all I am pretty annoyed by this. You might or might not understand.
> 
> And finally: I don't think it is the voltage alone. 110% should be more than enough. This corresponds to an increase of 0.12 V, wich is more than any suggestion I found on the web.
> 
> So I decided to give it a shot and set the timings to 16-16-16-40 (as the officially compatible ones). Prime95 now is running for >3h, looks good so far. Maybe I fill finally be able to reproduce the 768k Skylake bug.


Seems to be it for me at the moment. In case I am wrong... I'll be back.









Many thanks to you guys!!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> https://skinflint.co.uk/crucial-ballistix-sports-dimm-kit-16gb-bls2c8g4d240fsa-bls2k8g4d240fsa-a1151325.html
> 
> I got the one with the "c". A difference in packaging according to Crucial (whatever that means). The memory is BLS8G4D240FSA.M16FAD (as opposed to *.16FAD with 16-16-16-40 timing).
> 
> After I had set 39 to 40, Prime95 ran for over 8h! And I was able to confirm the 768k issue for me. Never was happier about seeing a bug! Because it means that my machine runs stable enough to reach that point.


Glad the change in tRAS has solved the issue for you then


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Isn't Lynnfield included in that too?


Yeah, 1156 (Lynnfield), 1155 (Sandy), 1150 (Haswell) and 1151 (Skylake) all have the same heatsink mount. Tis good because my like 6 or 7 year old cooler dropped right onto Skylake


----------



## davidm71

I just upgraded my Z170-WS to the latest 503 bios and noticed that with this bios my nvme intel 750 drive sometimes use to get lost in the boot order and another windows installation on my raid array would boot up instead. The only fix I found was to delete the boot partition on the raid array so the motherboard had no choice but to boot from the intel 750 everytime. I have a theory though why this is happening. I bet that it takes so many seconds for the Intel 750 to initialize and it essentially misses the bus by the time bios has started posting and selecting what partition to boot from. Not only that it doesn't happen after reboot just when starting up cold. I think adding more seconds to boot delay would probably solve this issue. Untested.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are right, that's a weird thing to suggest.
> Never messed with clock periods. You learn something new everyday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tRTP seems stubborn because it is tied to tWR.
> At all points, *tWR has to be 2 * tRTP.* So if you wanna lower tRTP, you'll have to lower tWR. (Not that you'll have a problem with that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Interestingly, the M8E auto rules to this... well automatically.


----------



## DS4130

Just put together a basic rig for my housemate, Z170M Plus, not a bad little board at all for the price point, fired up fist shot which is always nice









Not necessarily board specific but with Intel RST installed, either the package or just extracted driver the secondary storage HDD will not spin down as per Windows 10 power plan settings, it sleeps correctly using the Microsoft driver... Any suggestions?


----------



## TMatzelle60

Any Maximus VIII Impact owners? Looking into getting one and wondering how the board is


----------



## Dee27

Has anyone tried BIOS 1502 for the Z170 Deluxe, who also has a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD?
Is the SATA Express to M.2 'not sticking' bug resolved in 1502?


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Has anyone tried BIOS 1502 for the Z170 Deluxe, who also has a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD?


Updated my PC this weekend to an Asus Z170 deluxe with a Samsung 950 pro.
I flashed the latest 1502 Bios last night and the SATA Express/M.2 selection bug is still there
I set it to M.2, reboot and enter the Bios again and it shows as SATA EXpress

[edit]
I have to add that as far as I know, I have no problems with my single M.2 drive.
Windows 10 installed in EFI mode without a hitch and boots without issue


----------



## Dee27

Thanks for the info, *Pyro*.

I said previously that this bug only seemed to affect the Z170 Deluxe, but this isn't the case. It also affects the Z170A.

I found a rather crude video on YouTube which shows the bug, and going by the comments, there are many users affected.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ86eA3dcYQ


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

The 1602 BIOS is now out. Interestingly enough the 1502 BIOS was only released for the Deluxe board, not the Premium, Pro, etc.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> Thanks for the info, *Pyro*.
> 
> I said previously that this bug only seemed to affect the Z170 Deluxe, but this isn't the case. It also affects the Z170A.
> 
> I found a rather crude video on YouTube which shows the bug, and going by the comments, there are many users affected.
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iJ86eA3dcYQ


In the boot order, what is showing at the top?

Also assuming you've already realised this, but have you tried applying the setting on the latest UEFI before connecting the drive (as stated in the manual)?


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RyuVsJaquio*
> 
> The 1602 BIOS is now out. Interestingly enough the 1502 BIOS was only released for the Deluxe board, not the Premium, Pro, etc.


Thanks for the headsup @RyuVsJaquio. Flashing now


----------



## mtrai

Dang I wish I knew what was updated in the 1602 bios as it is also available for the z170-a, as well as the Z170 Deluxe, not sure what other boards as I did not look.

/edit 1 Took the plunge and flashed the bios to 1602.

Initial observation: XMP profile works with just hitting the xmp dip switch. (I could only get XMP profile to work via dip switch prior on this board only at leaving everything stock. No SA or VCCIO adjustments with 1602.)
Adaptive voltage seems be more temperamental, thought might be just the fact I only have the Z170-A motherboard.
I am now overclocked at a lower voltage but not setting adaptive myself, but letting the bios/windows handle it. Idle vcore 0.864 max 1.376 (100% load) Vid idle 0.775 LOAD 1.284
I have done a number of reboots and RAM training issues on cold boots, reboots "seemed to be resolved"
Temps are lower due to less voltage.
Note: Auto on first boot set my vcore to 1.47something.

Eagerly waiting to see others feedback.

Disclosure: Not going to see how far I can push today as me and my partner started drinking as I found out 1602 was released. So only went with "safe settings" 4700Mhz and Ring Clock at 4700 Mhz both are max. Idle is set to 800 Mhz


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Updated my PC this weekend to an Asus Z170 deluxe with a Samsung 950 pro.
> I flashed the latest 1502 Bios last night and the SATA Express/M.2 selection bug is still there
> I set it to M.2, reboot and enter the Bios again and it shows as SATA EXpress
> 
> [edit]
> I have to add that as far as I know, I have no problems with my single M.2 drive.
> Windows 10 installed in EFI mode without a hitch and boots without issue


Which version of the windows10 install did you use? Was it the original release, the November update release, or a release they made after pulling the November release from their website?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> In the boot order, what is showing at the top?
> 
> Also assuming you've already realised this, but have you tried applying the setting on the latest UEFI before connecting the drive (as stated in the manual)?


I've tried this, It didn't work with bios 1302. It's also how I lost the tiny screw. I'm now using a much bigger screw that holds it in position but I'm afraid that the screw might damage the inside thread if I move it to much. It seems like a serious design flaw that you would have to remove and replace the drive every time you upgrade the bios or reset the bios to default settings.

I presume Hero and Ranger owners don't have to do this?


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks a lot to everyone for all your help above.
> 
> I'm opting to install to a standard SSD and clone it to the M.2 drive. I've finally got Windows 7 installing on my SSD drive. That was a chore in itself... Strangest thing.... My UEFI recognized my SSD drive, but Windows would not. I installed a second SSD drive, and it wouldn't see that one either. So, I installed on old HDD from a laptop, and it worked perfectly.,. I took one of the SSD drives and connected via USB to a PC at work, partioned and formated it, no problem. Bring it home and try again, and it still wasn't being recognized by Windows.
> 
> What I ended up having to do is; when I got to the initial Welcome to Windows screen (where you select language), I hit shift F10 for a command prompt, then formated the drive while in the new computer. As soon as I did that, the following screen showed my SSD drive and allowed me to load the OS.
> 
> Kix


Been running my new build for about a week now while personalizing Win7 and installing apps. Had a handful of issues to work through, but over all, everything seems stable. I'm still running UEFI 1402. The only issue I'm aware of is not being able to adjust SATA Mode Configuration to M.2 (from SATA Express) and it sticking.

Once I get to the Win 7 desktop, the speed is very fast opening apps and browsing on the net. However, I'm a little disappointed in how long it takes to get to my Win 7 desktop (115 seconds) and how long it takes shut down (55 seconds). When powering up, it takes 25 seconds before I see the UEFI screen to press F2 or Delete. From then, it takes another 35 seconds before I see Windows 7 starting. Then another 50 seconds for Windows to load and I'm actually at my desktop. Is this normal? I'm using M.2 for primary drive and SSD 960G for data files. I also have my old 1T Western Digital HDD installed to retrieve various files. Maybe the HDD is slowing things down?

Only other issues are with Win 7, when computer goes to sleep. Once awakened, any previously opened windows get rearranged and resized. Also, before getting to desktop, I have to select my user account instead of just going to my desktop.

Any insight on boot-up shut-down time would be appreciated (or the two sleep related issues).

I noticed a new version of BIOS for Z170-Deluxe tonight. It's version 16.02. Anybody try it yet?

Regards,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Any insight on boot-up shut-down time would be appreciated (or the two sleep related issues).
> 
> Kix


Is there any drive activity after the post sequence but before windows starts up? For some reason mine flashes on and off very quickly, about 8 times per second with a very even pattern for about 30-45 seconds.. This not only delays the windows screen from appearing, but also continues during the time the circle of dots (equivalent to windows 7 loading bar) does its thing.

Did you install 7 in UEFI mode or normal? How is your CSM set?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Updated my PC this weekend to an Asus Z170 deluxe with a Samsung 950 pro.
> I flashed the latest 1502 Bios last night and the SATA Express/M.2 selection bug is still there
> I set it to M.2, reboot and enter the Bios again and it shows as SATA EXpress
> 
> [edit]
> I have to add that as far as I know, I have no problems with my single M.2 drive.
> Windows 10 installed in EFI mode without a hitch and boots without issue


You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a SATA mode M.2 drive. If that setting is used with a PCIe based M.2 drive, it may mess up the BOOT order and cause a non-BOOT.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a SATA mode M.2 drive. If that setting is used with a PCIe based M.2 drive, it may mess up the BOOT order and cause a non-BOOT.


Hello

I have tested this previously. If the M.2 selection can be made to stick it does result in a no-boot condition if the boot drive is a PCIe M.2 form factor drive.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I have tested this previously. If the M.2 selection can be made to stick it does result in a no-boot condition if the boot drive is a PCIe M.2 form factor drive.


Yeah, changing the setting without needing to is what is causing the issue. Self-imposed loop...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a SATA mode M.2 drive. If that setting is used with a PCIe based M.2 drive, it may mess up the BOOT order and cause a non-BOOT.


I'm not usually one to get angry at all, but I've just had to go calm myself down after reading this. Hopefully I'll be able to make it through this reply without resorting to ALL CAPS.

Don't get me wrong, part of me wants to thank you, but I'm sure you can understand I've been waiting months to eliminate this factor before starting the process of troubleshooting the myriad of issues that come from running new technology with a new operating system.

I was waiting for this one in particular because when installing Windows 10 in UEFI mode, some of the drivers from the Asus website crashed my computer in the same way that loading the Samsung NVMe driver during a windows 10 install did. Notably the Wi-Fi drivers, and the Asmedia drivers. It made sense to wait until this issue was resolved before going through the hassle of backing up saved games and re-installing everything. It's more of a hassle for me as my health only permits a few hours a day where I'd be able to do all this, and I have to fit the rest of my life around this too.

The description in the bios is about as helpful as you'd expect an obscure bios setting description to be. It does imply that you are switching between a Sata Express device and an M.2 device, and based on the knowledge that you have the choice of either using the first 2 Sata ports for Sata Express OR have an M.2 drive, the description does nothing to tell you this isn't what you want for an NVMe drive. Maybe just adding an NVMe option within that setting, even if it does nothing, could avoid this problem in the future.

I guess I'm saying I really would have appreciated some kind of response several months back. I've tried using Asus UK support, and although they did their job correctly and escalated the issue to Asus, since then I have heard nothing back from them about it so I was still in the dark until now.

I know you don't want to open up responding to people from outside North America, and I don't want to hassle you with every issue I have, but If this carries on I may have to resort to finding out where you live, renting a place nearby and shouting tech related questions at you from across the street. Don't underestimate me, I can be a very silly man when I want to be.

If anyone from North America reading any of my posts also wants answers to anything I ask, could they please repeat my questions in their posts? (I might have to add this to my sig)


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I know you don't want to open up responding to people from outside North America, and I don't want to hassle you with every issue I have, but If this carries on I may have to resort to finding out where you live, renting a place nearby and shouting tech related questions at you from across the street. Don't underestimate me, I can be a very silly man when I want to be.


This is laughable, I'll give you that (wish you good luck with it, though!). You need to stick to ASUS UK Support.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> This is laughable, I'll give you that (wish you good luck with it, though!). You need to stick to ASUS UK Support.


I do generally go to Asus support when I can't find answers from general users on forums, but because I'm usually the go-to guy when my friends have a computer problem, the kind of questions I actually need help with, for instance why changing the primary graphics setting in the bios from PEG to Auto stops HDCP from working on my Asus 780, and why installing an Intel IGPU driver would remove high definition codecs from the same Asus 780, they don't really have answers to. And even when they do elevate a question like this M.2 setting, either they don't get an answer, or they don't pass it back to me.

There was a point where they were flat out denying that Asus cards featured fuses for each power section, even though I had given them a link to the Asus website that was advertising the fact that they had them. After removing the cooler for my old 670 for a re-paste, I could see them for myself. (I since came to the conclusion that I shouldn't need to re-paste Asus cards as the paste was good enough that the temperature difference was within margin of error, unlike cards from other brands I could mention)

I have to say they seem to have improved recently, but what am I to do when they can't help me?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I have to say they seem to have improved recently, but what am I to do when they can't help me?


Keep trying until they do.


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Which version of the windows10 install did you use? Was it the original release, the November update release, or a release they made after pulling the November release from their website?
> I've tried this, It didn't work with bios 1302. It's also how I lost the tiny screw. I'm now using a much bigger screw that holds it in position but I'm afraid that the screw might damage the inside thread if I move it to much. It seems like a serious design flaw that you would have to remove and replace the drive every time you upgrade the bios or reset the bios to default settings.
> 
> I presume Hero and Ranger owners don't have to do this?


Hi Deders








The latest technical preview build works well
I already had it installed on an 850 pro, so created an ISO from the esd and copied it to a 4GB USB stick for installation on the M.2 drive
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a SATA mode M.2 drive. If that setting is used with a PCIe based M.2 drive, it may mess up the BOOT order and cause a non-BOOT.


Thanks Raja, makes sense. It's not an option I've played with, I just tried it after I saw the question


----------



## TMatzelle60

Raja and Praz,

I am concerned about ASUS support if something happens can you please asure me that the Asus M8 impact is a quality product. I read horror reviews


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Raja and Praz,
> 
> I am concerned about ASUS support if something happens can you please asure me that the Asus M8 impact is a quality product. I read horror reviews


Horror reviews from where exactly?

http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/71014-asus-maximus-viii-impact-review-16.html
Quote:


> When it came time to test the motherboard's automatic overclocking capabilities, we were once again not disappointed. Both of the TPU-powered overclocking options are quick and simple, and the software-based 5-Way Optimization feature was more than willing to unleash all of our processor's untapped potential. While our particular Core i7-6700K could not handle the most aggressive optimization settings, we still ended up with a hugely respectable 4.7Ghz core clock...all the while maintaining a 52W idle system load thanks to the holistic tweaking approach that ASUS have implemented. When you combine all of this motherboard's countless features and the capabilities, there's everything you need to build a powerful, compact, future-looking gaming system.


http://www.hardocp.com/article/2015/12/02/asus_maximus_viii_impact_lga_1151_motherboard_review/7#.Vp4qZiqLSUk
Quote:


> The ASUS Maximus VIII Impact is an excellent mini-ITX motherboard. The Maximus VIII Impact is a great overclocker, that is dependable, and stable while being feature-rich, with the biggest stand out being its excellent audio hardware design implementation. When you see a mini-ITX motherboard this good, it may make you wonder why you need a full size ATX motherboard, unless of course you need more than one PCIe x16 slot. You can purchase the Maximus VIII Impact now for around $250 from more than a few retailers.


http://www.anandtech.com/show/9854/asus-maximus-viii-impact-z170-rog-review-itx/8
Quote:


> Reading through those reviews, they all have sat at the top of the mini-ITX motherboard stack for both price but also feature set, and the Impact line has become difficult to ignore when building a premium small system. The extra features on the Impact are certainly worth the increased cost, but it's all a question of use. Thankfully, when we did use it, it came top in pretty much all our system/CPU benchmarks in our Z170 motherboard testing so far, and that is quite hard to ignore.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Sorry i just worry that ill have those problems if i get a bad board and will have a return denied. Or that its not a reliable and well made board


----------



## Praz

Hello

I'm not sure where this confusion regarding the "M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration" setting in the UEFI comes from. The included user manual for the DELUXE clearly states when this setting is set to SATA Express the M.2 slot supports PCIE devices only and when set to M.2 SATA mode is supported. Seems pretty clear to me as to which setting would be used if using a PCIE based M.2 drive.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Sorry i just worry that ill have those problems if i get a bad board and will have a return denied. Or that its not a reliable and well made board


Hello

No need for all this worrying at the pre-purchase stage of a motherboard. Might be best if you choose a different brand.


----------



## pegnose

Oops, this comment of mine was complete bs.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Praz, I mean i just hear the horror stories i love the look at there products. I will take my chance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Praz, I mean i just hear the horror stories i love the look at there products. I will take my chance


where are the horror stories?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Hi Deders
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The latest technical preview build works well
> I already had it installed on an 850 pro, so created an ISO from the esd and copied it to a 4GB USB stick for installation on the M.2 drive


Thanks I'll give that a try
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I'm not sure where this confusion regarding the "M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration" setting in the UEFI comes from. The included user manual for the DELUXE clearly states when this setting is set to SATA Express the M.2 slot supports PCIE devices only and when set to M.2 SATA mode is supported. Seems pretty clear to me as to which setting would be used if using a PCIE based M.2 drive.


I think most people without an under the hood knowledge of the circuitry of the board would see M.2 devices as anything that fits into the M.2 slot. So when we read things like

_The M.2 socket shares SATA ports with SATA Express. Adjust BIOS settings to use an M.2 SATA device

The M.2 socket shares SATA ports with SATA Express. Only one SATA device could be activated. To use an M.2 SATA device, refer to section 3.6.8 Onboard Devices Configuration regarding the BIOS switch.

M.2 and SATA Express Mode Configuration [SATA EXpress][M.2]SATA mode will be switched to M.2. SATA Express can only support PCIE devices.
[SATA EXpress] SATA mode will be switched to SATA Express. M.2 can only support PCIE devices._

No differentiation between NVMe or AHCI drives is made, which is the language most users would use.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> No differentiation between NVMe or AHCI drives is made, which is the language most users would use.


Hello

Still having some faith in humanity as for as reasonability I doubt most users would be looking for that language. As PCIe M.2 drives are available as either AHCI or NVMe that type of phrasing would be completely irrelevant.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why is it a weird thing to suggest, when not having tried the same build which will have different ucode


Because I was talking about RTLS/IOLS which work the same on all Asus boards & probably other brands too.

Some things are universal & don't need to be dealt with, on a case by case basis.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Interestingly, the M8E auto rules to this... well automatically.


Asus engineers save the day again.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Any Maximus VIII Impact owners? Looking into getting one and wondering how the board is


Hello, sorry for responding late, I was really busy the last 2 days..

I have had the Asus Impact for 2+ months & it has been rock solid.
I will be happy to answer any questions you have.

Also, it would be nice to link those "horror reviews" you keep talking on about. Multiple people have asked you to, but I've yet to see a link.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Still having some faith in humanity as for as reasonability I doubt most users would be looking for that language. As PCIe M.2 drives are available as either AHCI or NVMe that type of phrasing would be completely irrelevant.


My understanding based on recent comments is that users of an AHCI based Samsung 951 would have to set the setting to M.2, and users of the NVMe based model would have to leave it as Sata Express. On the basis that AHCI is SATA related.

What other use would the M.2 slot have?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What other use would the M.2 slot have?


Hello

For M.2 drives using the SATA protocol same as what conventional drives use.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> For M.2 drives using the SATA protocol same as what conventional drives use.


Would they not have to use AHCI at the very least so they can have Trim support? Would anyone design a M.2 SSD in this day and age if it wasn't intended to have Trim?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Would they not have to use AHCI at the very least so they can have Trim support? Would anyone design a M.2 SSD in this day and age if it wasn't intended to have Trim?


Hello

All M.2 SATA based drives are AHCI. M.2 PCIe drives are available using either the AHCI or NVMe standard.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> All M.2 SATA based drives are AHCI. M.2 PCIe drives are available using either the AHCI or NVMe standard.


Exactly. this is the vital piece of information that was missing, hence the confusion over terminology.


----------



## lysyn

So if I want my Samsung 950 PRO to work in NVM, it needs to be plugged in M.2 slot into PCie slot adapter?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> So that PRO 950 was active in NVMe standard that must be poked in PCIE adapter?


Another reason for confusion, when we see a board we see the physical slots and associate PCIE devices with things that fit in them.

Correct me if I'm wrong but it seems that when M.2 is selected, SATA lanes are redirected from the first two ports to the M.2 slot, and when it is set to SATA Express, PCIE lanes are directed towards the slot, for use with NVMe drives (so no, the add in card isn't neccesary)

It's fairly easy to see why people would think that by setting it to SATA Express would imply that the setting was to be used when using a SATA Express device.


----------



## DS4130

Seems for one to use said manual, the user may require at least a very basic level of understanding in regard to the components connected his/her system. It would appear this understanding, or lack of, is at fault, not the information provided by Asus...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Seems for one to use said manual, the user may require at least a very basic level of understanding in regard to the components connected his/her system. It would appear this understanding, or lack of, is at fault, not the information provided by Asus...


You're not connecting an ASUS M.2 device though are you. It's a Samsung PCIE M.2 drive.

If being forthright.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Seems for one to use said manual, the user may require at least a very basic level of understanding in regard to the components connected his/her system. It would appear this understanding, or lack of, is at fault, not the information provided by Asus...


It's more than a basic understanding though. Compared to most people I have a fairly advanced understanding of how computers work. Compared to an engineer on the other hand it's more intermediate. They've obviously been using the SATA/PCIE terminology and became familiar with that, meanwhile reviews and forums are focusing on the differences between NVME and AHCI, and that's the terminology that becomes familiar.

Just looking at the 950 pro box, there is absolutely no mention of PCIE, only NVME and M.2.


----------



## DS4130

Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2 NVMe PCIe SSD SM950 Solid State Drive
MZ-V5P512BW - 512GB Samsung 950 PRO, M.2 (22x80) PCIe 3.0 (x4) NVMe 1.1 SSD, UBX, 3D V-NAND, Read 2500MB/s, Write 1500MB/s, 300k IOPS


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Samsung 950 PRO 512GB M.2 NVMe PCIe SSD SM950 Solid State Drive
> MZ-V5P512BW - 512GB Samsung 950 PRO, M.2 (22x80) PCIe 3.0 (x4) NVMe 1.1 SSD, UBX, 3D V-NAND, Read 2500MB/s, Write 1500MB/s, 300k IOPS


Yes but that's not from the box. We are aware that it uses PCIE lanes, but we'd also assume that AHCI based devices like the AHCI 951 would also use PCIE lanes because it is capable of speeds higher than two sata3 lanes would be able to provide. There is no obvious correlation between the two, possibly three different kinds of devices.

The setting in the BIOS implies that when the M.2 port is in SATA Express mode, that is when you can use a SATA Express device. When it is in M.2 mode, you can use a M.2 device.

What's actually happening is if you want to use an NVME device, you need to set what looks like the 'slot mode' to SATA Express.

I'm typing on my phone so I can't look without loosing my typing, but last time I checked, no one anywhere else on the internet had come to the conclusion that this was the setting to use. Either things worked, or people had issues and some highlighted the setting reverting back. This is the first time the issue has been clarified.


----------



## DS4130

The SM951 AHCI is also a PCI-e SSD


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is there any drive activity after the post sequence but before windows starts up? For some reason mine flashes on and off very quickly, about 8 times per second with a very even pattern for about 30-45 seconds.. This not only delays the windows screen from appearing, but also continues during the time the circle of dots (equivalent to windows 7 loading bar) does its thing.
> 
> Did you install 7 in UEFI mode or normal? How is your CSM set?


My hard drive LED also blinks rapidly and steadily after post sequence until about when I see the circle of dots in Win7 startup.

I thought I installed in UEFI mode, but now I'm having second thoughts, When I checked CSM in UEFI, it shows the following:
Launch CSM - Enabled
Boot Device Control - UEFI & Legacy OPROM
Boot from Network Devices - Legacy
Boot from Storage Devices - Legacy
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices - Legacy

Are these settings correct?

Is there a way to tell after-the-fact, which mode I was in while installing Win7? If in doubt, should I start over, clean, reformat and re-install?

Thanks for your reply,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> The SM951 AHCI is also a PCI-e SSD


So then there are NVME/PCIE based M.2 drives, AHCI/PCIE M.2 based drives, and AHCI/SATA based M.2 drives, as well as NVME/PCIE SLOT based drives.

I was not aware that there was a difference between AHCI/PCIE and AHCI/SATA drives, I assumed they all used PCIE lanes. Does this mean that with a PCIE device plugged in to the M.2 slot, we are still able to use the first 2 SATA ports? Because at the moment judging from online discussions, people believe you can't.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> The SM951 AHCI is also a PCI-e SSD


sorry mate, that depends on the 5th (i think) serial number value. A 'H" is achi, a "V" is PCIE capable. My ACHI SM951 is not NVMe capable without an adapter card (which converts to PCIE AFAIK)


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> My hard drive LED also blinks rapidly and steadily after post sequence until about when I see the circle of dots in Win7 startup.
> 
> I thought I installed in UEFI mode, but now I'm having second thoughts, When I checked CSM in UEFI, it shows the following:
> Launch CSM - Enabled
> Boot Device Control - UEFI & Legacy OPROM
> Boot from Network Devices - Legacy
> Boot from Storage Devices - Legacy
> Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices - Legacy
> 
> Are these settings correct?
> 
> Is there a way to tell after-the-fact, which mode I was in while installing Win7? If in doubt, should I start over, clean, reformat and re-install?
> 
> Thanks for your reply,
> Kix


You can check the kind of boot partitions that windows created by looking in Disk Management section of the Computer Management console. If there is a partition that says UFI then it was installed in UEFI mode.

Asus have recommended to me to keep the CSM setting to auto, this solved my UEFI capable GPU not initialising when I had set things manually.

If this doesn't work, you can manually select your Windows install media from within the BIOS, making sure you use the version with the UEFI prefix if you are given the choice between 2 versions.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sorry mate, that depends on the 5th (i think) serial number value. A 'H" is achi, a "V" is PCIE capable. My ACHI SM951 is not NVMe capable without an adapter card (which converts to PCIE AFAIK)












On that note, I've just given my housemate his Z170 build so I'm returning the the relative sanity of the X99 thread...

Gonna spend the rest of my evening trying different combinations of adapters, M.2 drives and BIOS settings till I can find something that works in this dust...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Gonna spend the rest of my evening trying different combinations of adapters, M.2 drives and BIOS settings till I can find something that works in this dust...


Let us know how you get on.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Let us know how you get on.


Don't worry about me, SM951 NVMe on Asus X99 has been running flawlessly since August, 950 PRO on my housemates Asus Z170 fine since installation on Sunday


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> So then there are NVME/PCIE based M.2 drives, AHCI/PCIE M.2 based drives, and AHCI/SATA based M.2 drives, as well as NVME/PCIE SLOT based drives.


As well as wireless, bluetooth and various other devices. M.2 is an interface. What devices you are buying to install into the interface is down to you. Or to numb the argument for argument sake, down to you to check prior to purchasing.









And on that bomb shell...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As well as wireless, bluetooth and various other devices. M.2 is an interface. What devices you are buying to install into the interface is down to you.
> 
> And on that bomb shell...


For which the M.2 Port mode setting would be Sata Express?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> For which the M.2 Port mode setting would be Sata Express?


Refer to the manual


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Refer to the manual


Well it's clearer now, but do you see why some people have been confused up until now?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Well it's clearer now, but do you see why some people have been confused up until now?


I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion, hopefully Raja can put this concept forward to the team...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion, hopefully Raja can put this concept forward to the team...


Ha ha, or maybe just make the labeling clearer.


----------



## llantant

Are these issues not on the ROG boards?

My sm951 nvme installed with no issues and is running up to spec. Approx 2100/1500.

All I done is plug it in and uefi install Windows on it. I have not changed any settings in bios.

I also am running two 840 pro ssd in raid 0 in Santa ports 1 and 2. Is this setup correct?

Not sure what the issues are.


----------



## error-id10t

I didn't even understand the problem previously until I saw the horrible tube quality video.. that option from what I see doesn't even exist on ROG boards, well at least on Hero. I have to say that had I seen that myself, I would have also opted to chose M2 over SataExpress considering that's what I have, with no Auto option there.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Are these issues not on the ROG boards?
> 
> My sm951 nvme installed with no issues and is running up to spec. Approx 2100/1500.
> 
> All I done is plug it in and uefi install Windows on it. I have not changed any settings in bios.
> 
> I also am running two 840 pro ssd in raid 0 in Santa ports 1 and 2. Is this setup correct?
> 
> Not sure what the issues are.


Very interesting that using a PCIe based M.2 drive doesn't stop you from using the first two SATA ports, as most reviews said you'd have to make a choice between the two.

I expect you are fine. The original issue was with people using deluxe boards having various problems, mostly I believe now down to early builds of windows 10 and 950 pro compatibility but even some win7 users were experiencing long boot times.

Some people thought that it was partly due to a particular BIOS setting not sticking with M.2, but apparently it's meant to revert back to SATA Express. We've only just been told of this, and for me, I can now finally start troubleshooting the rest of the teething issues that come from using multiple new technologies all together with a new operating system.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## Jpmboy

^^ Very nice!!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion, hopefully Raja can put this concept forward to the team...


Excellent suggestion! +1


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion


Hello

Sales would likely plummet as quite a few few would fail it seems.


----------



## Jpmboy




----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> You can check the kind of boot partitions that windows created by looking in Disk Management section of the Computer Management console. If there is a partition that says UFI then it was installed in UEFI mode.
> 
> Asus have recommended to me to keep the CSM setting to auto, this solved my UEFI capable GPU not initialising when I had set things manually.
> 
> If this doesn't work, you can manually select your Windows install media from within the BIOS, making sure you use the version with the UEFI prefix if you are given the choice between 2 versions.


Partition Style listed on all drives is MBR. So apparently, I wasn't set correctly to install in UEFI mode. When I set the CSM setting to Auto, the next 4 settings are hidden. With CSM set to Enabled, I'm able to set Boot Device Control to UEFI (instead of UEFI & Legacy OPROM) and I'm guessing I'd want to set Boot from Storage Devices to UEFI (instead of Legacy Only). Does this sound correct?

I'm not quite sure what you mean by "manually select your Windows install media from within the BIOS". Are you meaning for re-installing Windows 7? I'm not opposed to starting from scratch, if that is my best option. I'd rather start correctly now, rather than after I invest a lot of time installing and setting up things.

Regards,
Kix

PS. Thanks again for the reply.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Partition Style listed on all drives is MBR. So apparently, I wasn't set correctly to install in UEFI mode. When I set the CSM setting to Auto, the next 4 settings are hidden. With CSM set to Enabled, I'm able to set Boot Device Control to UEFI (instead of UEFI & Legacy OPROM) and I'm guessing I'd want to set Boot from Storage Devices to UEFI (instead of Legacy Only). Does this sound correct?
> 
> I'm not quite sure what you mean by "manually select your Windows install media from within the BIOS". Are you meaning for re-installing Windows 7? I'm not opposed to starting from scratch, if that is my best option. I'd rather start correctly now, rather than after I invest a lot of time installing and setting up things.
> 
> Regards,
> Kix
> 
> PS. Thanks again for the reply.


Set CSM to Auto, you don't need the 4 settings. The board will learn what devices you have and configure them accordingly, the time it takes to do this will speed up once it has learned your hardware.

Having the 4 other settings just complicates things, and in some cases causes more issues than it solves.

The only way to get a GPT/UFI partition setup correctly is during the windows Install. If you had CSM set to UEFI and Legacy OPROM, you would see each boot device twice in the boot menu. Once with the UEFI prefix, and one without. If you then manually chose to boot your windows install media from the instance that didn't have the UEFI prefix, you would end up with a MBR install. Hopefully with CSM set to auto, it should automatically choose to boot from an instance with the UEFI prefix.

If for some reason the boot media doesn't boot automatically, you can manually select it from within the bios, making sure that it says UEFI before the device you want to boot from.


----------



## misoonigiri

Hi, i was sitting on 0802 bios Hero and just upgraded to 1402 bios then started to try o.c.
I noticed big drop in Realbench benchmark 1st test, Image Editing.
0802 stock clocks abt 65s
1402 stock clocks over 70s
1402 4.7ghz abt 68s
1402 4.8ghz abt 67s

Which attribute affects the image editing benchmark, is there some setting i should up or check?


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Set CSM to Auto, you don't need the 4 settings. The board will learn what devices you have and configure them accordingly, the time it takes to do this will speed up once it has learned your hardware.
> 
> Having the 4 other settings just complicates things, and in some cases causes more issues than it solves.
> 
> The only way to get a GPT/UFI partition setup correctly is during the windows Install. If you had CSM set to UEFI and Legacy OPROM, you would see each boot device twice in the boot menu. Once with the UEFI prefix, and one without. If you then manually chose to boot your windows install media from the instance that didn't have the UEFI prefix, you would end up with a MBR install. Hopefully with CSM set to auto, it should automatically choose to boot from an instance with the UEFI prefix.
> 
> If for some reason the boot media doesn't boot automatically, you can manually select it from within the bios, making sure that it says UEFI before the device you want to boot from.


I tried setting CSM to Auto, but all of my drives no longer appear in my Boot Order List (both in EZ Mode and also under Advanced Boot menu). Also Backup Boot List is blank. When I switched back to CSM = Enabled, they all reappear.

As an aside, I upgraded my BIOS from 1402 to 1602 today. My UEFI has frozen up three times to where my mouse or F keys no longer worked. Had to power down from the front panel twice, and once I had to power down at the PSU (power and reset switches on mobo didn't work and neither did the front panel switch).


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I tried setting CSM to Auto, but all of my drives no longer appear in my Boot Order List (both in EZ Mode and also under Advanced Boot menu). Also Backup Boot List is blank. When I switched back to CSM = Enabled, they all reappear.
> 
> As an aside, I upgraded my BIOS from 1402 to 1602 today. My UEFI has frozen up three times to where my mouse or F keys no longer worked. Had to power down from the front panel twice, and once I had to power down at the PSU (power and reset switches on mobo didn't work and neither did the front panel switch).


Yes they disappear because none of them are currently UEFI bootable. If you have your Windows Install Media inserted whilst in CSM Auto mode, can you see it from the bios?

As for your second point..... eeep. What was happening when the freezes happened? I've know mine to freeze when adjusting custom fan profiles. I used have to do them one fan at a time, save and reboot between each setting. I then realised it only happened when the third node got too close to the 2nd node on the graph and have managed to avoid any freezes since.


----------



## Deders

This is the information I am going to be putting in relevant threads where people have had issues or confusion over the M.2 setting. If someone who truly knows what is actually going on wants to confirm or correct this before I do, I would appreciate it. People's reported experience on these forums with hardware have and will affect other people's buying decisions, so having the correct information helps everybody.

This is the reply on the issue from someone from Asus who helps design the boards:

"You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a Sata mode M.2 drive"

It took a while to get to the bottom of it but it seems there are at least 3 kinds of M.2 drives.

NVMe/PCIe based M.2 drives
AHCI/PCIe based M.2 drives
AHCI/Sata based M.2 drives

Most modern drives will be one of the top 2, In which case leaving it set to Sata Express actually means that it has access to the PCIe lanes they need.

For older drives that do not have PCIe based circuitry, you need to set it to M.2 which gives it Sata lanes.

Apparently when using a PCIe based drive in "Sata Express" mode, you can still use the first 2 Sata ports because the Sata lanes haven't been diverted away from them.

Counter-intuitive I know.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yes they disappear because none of them are currently UEFI bootable. If you have your Windows Install Media inserted whilst in CSM Auto mode, can you see it from the bios?
> 
> As for your second point..... eeep. What was happening when the freezes happened? I've know mine to freeze when adjusting custom fan profiles. I used have to do them one fan at a time, save and reboot between each setting. I then realised it only happened when the third node got too close to the 2nd node on the graph and have managed to avoid any freezes since.


This try was a little different. With my Win 7 SP1 disk loaded, when I changed to CSM = Auto, all of my drives were still listed under Boot Menu and Backup Boot menu. When I saved a & exited, upon re-entering UEFI, only the Blu-ray player that had my Win 7 Install disk appeared in the boot menu (and it was preceded by UEFI in the name).

My 1602 lockups occurred within 5 seconds of the UEFI screen appearing. All I was doing was trying to move my mouse down to the Advanced button at the bottom of the screen.

Thanks for your input and help,
Kix


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, i was sitting on 0802 bios Hero and just upgraded to 1402 bios then started to try o.c.
> I noticed big drop in Realbench benchmark 1st test, Image Editing.
> 0802 stock clocks abt 65s
> 1402 stock clocks over 70s
> 1402 4.7ghz abt 68s
> 1402 4.8ghz abt 67s
> 
> Which attribute affects the image editing benchmark, is there some setting i should up or check?


To quote myself, I'd found that the test "focuses on single threaded CPU and memory performance, therefore CPU clock speed and memory efficiency (timings + frequency) are the keys to a good score. It uses up to SSE4.2 CPU extensions."
http://rog.asus.com/275272013/overclocking/realbench-benchmarking-stress-test-insights/

I wondering if anyone else is getting a much lower score with 1402, or is it my system being not stable & needing a boost in voltage somewhere?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> To quote myself, I'd found that the test "focuses on single threaded CPU and memory performance, therefore CPU clock speed and memory efficiency (timings + frequency) are the keys to a good score. It uses up to SSE4.2 CPU extensions."
> http://rog.asus.com/275272013/overclocking/realbench-benchmarking-stress-test-insights/
> 
> I wondering if anyone else is getting a much lower score with 1402, or is it my system being not stable & needing a boost in voltage somewhere?


Was the all core enhancement enabled with the older bios, but disabled with the newer one?

After checking the setting in the bios, you can use Argus Monitor or HWInfo to see what clockspeed each of your cores are at in almost real time.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Was the all core enhancement enabled with the older bios, but disabled with the newer one?
> 
> After checking the setting in the bios, you can use Argus Monitor or HWInfo to see what clockspeed each of your cores are at in almost real time.


Hi Deders, thanks for suggestions! I'll recheck when I get home.
Tbh i do not recall the Asus Multicore Enhancement setting (I'm looking at the manual now).
I was also using HWINFO64, but mainly looked at cpu temps & vcore readings towards the bottom of the window, so the clockspeed at the top were obscured...

So far other Realbench tests improved, & XTU and Maxmemm2 preview too. Of course just short runs for now, until I've found the settings I want.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion, hopefully Raja can put this concept forward to the team...


I think, what many people don't know and I just learned (from the Wikipedia) is that at both M.2 and Sata Express slots/ports/connectors you can connect either Sata or PCIe (storage) devices. I find this totally understandable, these new options are not intuitive in any way. Although the manual is pretty clear on what the consequences of the discussed settings are, one illustrative sentence in this regard wouldn't have hurt. On the other hand, this might be said about many bios settings.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi Deders, thanks for suggestions! I'll recheck when I get home.
> Tbh i do not recall the Asus Multicore Enhancement setting (I'm looking at the manual now).
> I was also using HWINFO64, but mainly looked at cpu temps & vcore readings towards the bottom of the window, so the clockspeed at the top were obscured...
> 
> So far other Realbench tests improved, & XTU and Maxmemm2 preview too. Of course just short runs for now, until I've found the settings I want.


If you set an XMP profile, the bios will ask you if you want to also enable the multi core enhancement, you can also set it manually from within the overclocking section. What it does (in case someone reading this isn't aware) is applies the maximum core speed to all of your cores when turbo is used (as well as some extra voltage to support this). So instead of the maximum 4.2GHz of a 6700K only being applied when one core is in use, and lower clock speeds being applied when multiple cores are used, it allows for all cores to reach 4.2GHz. This is handy because of the way Windows will spread a single thread across multiple cores, meaning that unless a thread is specifically told to only use a single core, the maximum 4.2GHz will rarely be reached.

If you open the Summary window in HWInfo, there is a handy graph that makes the clockspeed behaviour easier to see. Unfortunately it can't be run separately from the main window.

You can also re-arrange the order of the sensors in the sensors window.


----------



## misoonigiri

Thanks Deders! Will recheck when I get home, hopefully it was just a simple setting I missed.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I think if manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options it could prevent much confusion, hopefully Raja can put this concept forward to the team...


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Excellent suggestion! +1


Really? I'm struggling to think of something more ridiculous


----------



## Silent Scone

For anyone looking at purchasing the Impact, Fractal Design have brought out a case that accommodates the SFF and watercooling support. Better still as it uses steel it's very aggressively priced.




http://www.fractal-design.com/home/product/cases/define-series/define-nano-s-window


----------



## tundal

Z170-A here, update from 1402 to 1602, got much shorter POST time.


----------



## Ziver

Anyone tried new Maximus Viii extreme Bios (1402) ?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Really? I'm struggling to think of something more ridiculous


I'm pushing for nerd recognition in UEFI. Will sync up with most webcams and mics to measure cranial landmarks, the number of zits, body fat to skeletal mass ratio, plus vocal range and depth. This test will be performed at the point of sale. Anyone not meeting desirable nerd criteria will be prevented from making a purchase until they display requisite aptitude in an entrance exam.

Should someone manage to pass the exam, but later show sluggishness in learning UEFI features, "super safe mode" will automatically be engaged. The board will continue to function, however, UEFI will no longer be available for tomfoolery and misadventure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Really? I'm struggling to think of something more ridiculous


That's why it's a winning suggestion... even _you_ can't come up with something more ridiculous.









edit... ah, Raja wins.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's why it's a winning suggestion... even _you_ can't come up with something more ridiculous.


Hello

If nothing else this discussion has brought to light why so many have issues with even basic assembly of the system.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Anyone tried new Maximus Viii extreme Bios (1402) ?


yes. works fine.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes. works fine.


Hello

Same here. Been using it close to a week now with no issues encountered.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's why it's a winning suggestion... even _you_ can't come up with something more ridiculous.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit... ah, Raja wins.


LOL, yes.

Although I'm sure I could have if the mood suited. Would rather move the discussion along for other people with real problems


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If nothing else this discussion has brought to light why so many have issues with even basic assembly of the system.


I would prefer not bashing learners.


----------



## smonkie

Asus Z170-A. Updated from 1302 to 1602. I couldn't notice any changes at all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I would prefer not bashing learners.


It's not bashing or learning when all you've got to add to the discussion is "yeah but, no but" trying to save face. We all enjoy the same thing here, and enjoy helping others but when someone becomes stubborn it's not anyone's job to play nice. The manual is clearly documented, and it's not anyone's fault that certain persons aren't aware of what devices they're purchasing (other than their own)


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> It's not bashing or learning when all you've got to add to the discussion is "yeah but, no but" trying to save face. We all enjoy the same thing here, and enjoy helping others but when someone becomes stubborn it's not anyone's job to play nice. The manual is clearly documented, and it's not anyone's fault that certain persons aren't aware of what devices they're purchasing (other than their own)


True. So the problem wasn't having problems putting together a machine. But the inability of admitting... well, what? Admitting that for some of us with more knowledge a short bios description is self-explaining, while it isn't for others? Because the person in question didn't particularly strike me as somebody who is stubborn or lazy in general. Rather he became a bit... angry on telling him that understand this is rather trivial - which it is not to my mind.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> True. So the problem wasn't having problems putting together a machine. But the inability of admitting... well, what? Admitting that for some of us with more knowledge a short bios description is self-explaining, while it isn't for others? Because the person in question didn't particularly strike me as somebody who is stubborn or lazy in general. Rather he became a bit... angry on telling him that understand this is rather trivial - which it is not to my mind.


Don't forget the original consensus between a few was that this was a problem with the motherboard rather than a misunderstanding. So when looking at things clearly the initial reaction was that this was definitely not user error. That never ends well.

Dropping it now though, nobody is out to get anyone here or on a man hunt. Such is the way with a lot of things in life, knowing when to let go is a good trait to have.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> True. So the problem wasn't having problems putting together a machine. But the inability of admitting... well, what? Admitting that for some of us with more knowledge a short bios description is self-explaining, while it isn't for others? Because the person in question didn't particularly strike me as somebody who is stubborn or lazy in general. Rather he became a bit... angry on telling him that understand this is rather trivial - which it is not to my mind.


Hello

I'm not going to drag this topic along because I have neither the time nor inclination to do so. You're post does validate what I previously wrote though. Not knowing the difference between or meaning of SATA, PCIE, NVMe and AHCI as it applies to M.2 devices is no different than being dumbfounded as to the need to choose between PATA and SATA interface drives several years ago. In these instances a system properly working once assembled is do more to luck than having the basic knowledge required to purchase compatible products and properly assemble the system. As @silent scone wrote above most are here to either get help or help others. Helping does become difficult when one throws up walls around their erroneous beliefs and instead attempt to cast off that lack of knowledge as the lack of documentation or the fault of the component manufacturer for not providing the basic education that one should possess when assuming the role of a system integrator.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Bought the Maximus 8 Impact and 970 ITX and i love it


----------



## Ziver

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Same here. Been using it close to a week now with no issues encountered.


Microcode Update means Intel Prime95 fix ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Microcode Update means Intel Prime95 fix ?


yes
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3020_20#post_24795957


----------



## ladcrooks

for those that have the Asus Z170-a plus m/board - i have just updated the bios to 0506 and it looks as though adaptive mode now works - thank you Asus


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Bought the Maximus 8 Impact and 970 ITX and i love it


good choice!


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> good choice!


Now since im doing a RVZ02 build which cpu cooler for i7 6700 non K. Reason non k is lower tdp

looking at cryorig C7 or noctua nh-l9i


----------



## Deders

I was going to leave it but I feel there might be more to be said that could help maintain a more positive atmosphere in the future.

Firstly I would like to thank those who spoke up and supported my point of view. It seems to me that professional system designers have an understanding about the different kinds of M.2 devices and motherboard that most users and even many reviewers have misconceptions about. For instance being able to still use the first 2 Sata ports with a PCIe device in the M.2 slot.

There is a definite difference it seems between the level of understanding between different groups of people. Assuming that everyone should know is like assuming that everyone has the same common sense, even if they are from opposite ends of the world. Sometimes what seems obvious to one person has never entered into another's head as something that exists. This setting seems to be unique only to Asus Deluxe and some of the other channel models, which is why it doesn't seem like an issue for most, but the more we discussed it, the more it became clear that I wasn't the only one who didn't have the full picture.

I would also like to point out that I was only really trying to further the debate, and I feel I actually succeeded in doing so and getting a better understanding of what is happening, despite people's best efforts.

I can understand why people reacted the way they did if they saw it as the familiar situation I've seen countless times before where someone is doing what Silent Scone described. I hoped people would see that this wasn't the case when I was admitting my mistakes and what I didn't understand. I also hoped people would see this from my initial post where even though I said I was angry and frustrated, I'd taken the time to get myself out of that mindset because I know it's not conducive to a healthy discussion. I only mentioned the anger to highlight the frustration the situation had made me feel, I hoped that by the ridiculous statement at the end would show that I had calmed down and was in a humorous mood.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As well as wireless, bluetooth and various other devices. M.2 is an interface. What devices you are buying to install into the interface is down to you. Or to numb the argument for argument sake, down to you to check prior to purchasing.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And on that bomb shell...


This argument might seem like a good way of ending a situation similar to this, but in this case not only was it not that kind of situation, at least from my perspective, but it didn't make logical sense. It wasn't so much my understanding of what I had bought, as my knowledge of a specific kind of hardware that I hadn't bought, as well as a confusingly labelled bios setting that lay at the crux of my misunderstanding. It also seems to display the same thing you are accusing me of, by laying the blame entirely on the other party instead of encouraging a proper debate about it. I realise it's difficult to judge someone's intent from the other side of a screen.

I would also just like to show this statement, which as helpful as it was, highlights the discourse in logic I was trying to get across.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> You don't need to change that setting for an M.2 PCIe drive. It will revert to SATA Ex if you do, because your M.2 drive is a PCIe drive and not a SATA mode M.2 drive. If that setting is used with a PCIe based M.2 drive, it may mess up the BOOT order and cause a non-BOOT.


What this says to the logical side of my brain, which is very much the dominant side for me as I'm sure it is with many who are good with computers, is that you should have this setting set to SATA because you are using a device that is not SATA. There is a conflicting logic between what the setting says and the description in the manual.

I was only trying to be objective and I hope people realise this in the future when dealing with me.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Now since im doing a RVZ02 build which cpu cooler for i7 6700 non K. Reason non k is lower tdp
> 
> looking at cryorig C7 or noctua nh-l9i


What's your case (size of fan aperture)?

http://media.bestofmicro.com/Q/0/438984/original/ch01b-itx-temp-max-rpm.png


----------



## TMatzelle60

MY CAse is the RVZ02 there new itx case


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> MY CAse is the RVZ02 there new itx case


Right, sorry.









Hm, I have not much experience with Mini-ITX, but the fan inlet looks big. And the case allows for a 5.8 cm CPU cooler height. I would go all the way to achieve the best efficiency. Look at the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. e.g. But, of course, with 65 W TDP the Noctua would be no bad choice, too (no experience with Cryorig).

Did you see that your case can house a regular length GPU of up to 33 cm?

PS: The Scythe BS2 has one more heatpipe and cools part of your board, too.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I was going to leave it but I feel there might be more to be said that could help maintain a more positive atmosphere in the future.


Just figured I would check my setting and do some benches with my Hero.

Some screenies of how I have it set up.



Shows my 2 840 pros in Sata port 0 and 1 (first two), I have the AS Storage controller disabled like I used to do when it was Marvell.



CSM set to enabled. Reason for this is just because thats how it was. I can disable it and it will boot faster though. Not sure on what I should do.



My boot order. GPT format, UEFI install of windows 10. no other drives connected when I installed ofc.



My SM 951 256gb AS-SSD Bench.



My 840 Pro Raid 0 using Windows Software raid. Not controller.


----------



## TMatzelle60

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Right, sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm, I have not much experience with Mini-ITX, but the fan inlet looks big. And the case allows for a 5.8 cm CPU cooler height. I would go all the way to achieve the best efficiency. Look at the Scythe Big Shuriken 2 Rev. B. e.g. But, of course, with 65 W TDP the Noctua would be no bad choice, too (no experience with Cryorig).
> 
> Did you see that your case can house a regular length GPU of up to 33 cm?
> 
> PS: The Scythe BS2 has one more heatpipe and cools part of your board, too.


Yes i did but since i want a 3.5in drive i opted to go small with 970

i wont be oc and i would put a thicker 92mm fan on the noctua


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Just figured I would check my setting and do some benches with my Hero.
> 
> Some screenies of how I have it set up.


What was being asserted in reviews and on forums was that you would have to sacrifice the first 2 Sata ports if you wanted to use an M.2 drive. Now we have the differentiation between Sata based M.2 drives and PCIe based M.2 drives (both the AHCI and NVMe SM951 are PCIe drives), it seems that the sacrifice is only needed for the Sata based drives. The way your system is configured seems to confirm this but I would be interested to see if the SM951 bench score is affected if there is high activity on the 840's.

If you have a GPT partition, there should be no need to engage the CSM module. You should be able to disable it, but in my case that leads to my UEFI capable 780 not initialising. Setting it to auto fixes this for me.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TMatzelle60*
> 
> Yes i did but since i want a 3.5in drive i opted to go small with 970
> 
> i wont be oc and i would put a thicker 92mm fan on the noctua


Sounds good to me!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Was the all core enhancement enabled with the older bios, but disabled with the newer one?
> 
> After checking the setting in the bios, you can use Argus Monitor or HWInfo to see what clockspeed each of your cores are at in almost real time.


Hi Deders, seems Asus Multicore Enhancement was already enabled. Clockspeed was all cores max clocks at times, but it falls & rises as the cpu load for the 1st test is quite low according to readout on RealBench. I then put windows power plan to High Perf, and now there is much improvement to Image Editing scores.
But looking at my earlier 0802 stock results, screenshots show 800mhz clockspeed so they were at Balanced (yet scores were relatively much better).

A. 0802 stock clocks, stock ram abt 66s - Balanced
B. 0802 stock clocks, 3200 ram abt 65s - Balanced
C. 1402 4.7ghz, 3200 ram abt 68s - Balanced
D. 1402 4.7ghz, 3200 ram abt 61s - High Perf
E. 1402 4.8ghz, 3200 ram abt 67s - Balanced
F. 1402 4.8ghz, 3200 ram abt 60s - High Perf


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi Deders, seems Asus Multicore Enhancement was already enabled. Clockspeed was all cores max clocks at times, but it falls & rises as the cpu load for the 1st test is quite low according to readout on RealBench. I then put windows power plan to High Perf, and now there is much improvement to Image Editing scores.
> But looking at my earlier 0802 stock results, screenshots show 800mhz clockspeed so they were at Balanced (yet scores were relatively much better).
> 
> A. 0802 stock clocks, stock ram abt 66s - Balanced
> B. 0802 stock clocks, 3200 ram abt 65s - Balanced
> C. 1402 4.7ghz, 3200 ram abt 68s - Balanced
> D. 1402 4.7ghz, 3200 ram abt 61s - High Perf
> E. 1402 4.8ghz, 3200 ram abt 67s - Balanced
> F. 1402 4.8ghz, 3200 ram abt 60s - High Perf


Glad it's working better. How long ago did you do the 0802 benchmarks?

I find windows 10 has a habit of resetting lots of settings in itself and some programs if it thinks something is wrong somewhere. This can be triggered when experimenting with overclocks if the voltage isn't quite stable and the machine locks up or crashes. The power settings are amongst the ones that I've found have changed when this happens.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Glad it's working better. How long ago did you do the 0802 benchmarks?
> 
> I find windows 10 has a habit of resetting lots of settings in itself and some programs if it thinks something is wrong somewhere. This can be triggered when experimenting with overclocks if the voltage isn't quite stable and the machine locks up or crashes. The power settings are amongst the ones that I've found have changed when this happens.


HI! The 0802 benchmarks were done just a day before I updated to 1402. I don't think I'd ever used the High Perf plan until now (0802 screenshots show clocks at 800mhz, power saving in effect). So it's possible that 0802 stock clocks & ram at High Perf could have even higher Image Edit scores than the ones I just did for 4.7/4.8.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> HI! The 0802 benchmarks were done just a day before I updated to 1402. I don't think I'd ever used the High Perf plan until now (0802 screenshots show clocks at 800mhz, power saving in effect). So it's possible that 0802 stock clocks & ram at High Perf could have even higher Image Edit scores than the ones I just did for 4.7/4.8.


I wonder if the microcode fix for the AVX bug or something else has affected this somehow. Who knows what gets tinkered with.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What was being asserted in reviews and on forums was that you would have to sacrifice the first 2 Sata ports if you wanted to use an M.2 drive. Now we have the differentiation between Sata based M.2 drives and PCIe based M.2 drives (both the AHCI and NVMe SM951 are PCIe drives), it seems that the sacrifice is only needed for the Sata based drives. The way your system is configured seems to confirm this but I would be interested to see if the SM951 bench score is affected if there is high activity on the 840's.
> 
> If you have a GPT partition, there should be no need to engage the CSM module. You should be able to disable it, but in my case that leads to my UEFI capable 780 not initialising. Setting it to auto fixes this for me.


I ran two instances of AS SSD.



Same time.

Also, I have changed CSM to auto but now my post screen does not show on my monitor. I cannot see anything until im in windows. I have my monitor plugged in DVI-D and my downstairs TV plugged in via HDMI.

Why disable CSM again?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I ran two instances of AS SSD.
> 
> 
> 
> Same time.
> 
> Also, I have changed CSM to auto but now my post screen does not show on my monitor. I cannot see anything until im in windows. I have my monitor plugged in DVI-D and my downstairs TV plugged in via HDMI.
> 
> Why disable CSM again?


Excellent that we have that confirmed.

CSM is only supposed to be necessary for non UFI/GPT installs, Disabling it should reduce boot time like you said. Did this happen last time you tried disabling it?

Does your post image appear on your TV?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Excellent that we have that confirmed.
> 
> CSM is only supposed to be necessary for non UFI/GPT installs, Disabling it should reduce boot time like you said. Did this happen last time you tried disabling it?
> 
> Does your post image appear on your TV?


It does boot a little quicker. That also happened last time. I shall have a look tomorrow if post shows on the TV and report back.









Or maybe when my wife has gone to sleep


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It does boot a little quicker. That also happened last time. I shall have a look tomorrow if post shows on the TV and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe when my wife has gone to sleep


It may be that like for me, Auto is the best setting.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It does boot a little quicker. That also happened last time. I shall have a look tomorrow if post shows on the TV and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe when my wife has gone to sleep


Full EFI boot (CSM disabled) only shows post on whichever connected output your vBIOS is programmed to prioritize I believe, certainly seems to be the case on Nvidia 9 series...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Full EFI boot (CSM disabled) only shows post on whichever connected output your vBIOS is programmed to prioritize I believe, certainly seems to be the case on Nvidia 9 series...


Would that be an order of priority? My 780 has a similar thing although it's not limited to full EFI as it would prioritise my HDMI port over Displayport on my old i5-750 build, sending the post screen to my receiver instead of my monitor. I would have to unplug my HDMI lead to get access to the bios. Swapping the Displayport for a Dual DVI link solved this.

Different manufacturers will have different priorities.


----------



## DS4130

Yeah they will, it seems with Nvidia HDMI takes priority over DVI.

On the same system, when booting in legacy mode post is displayed on both of those inputs...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Yeah they will, it seems with Nvidia HDMI takes priority over DVI.
> 
> On the same system, when booting in legacy mode post is displayed on both of those inputs...


I meant different brands like Asus or gigabyte. At least that's what Nvidia told me when they said it's up to the vendor, not them, to choose the priority.

Interesting that your system does both outputs, it wasn't the case for either my old pre-ufi machine, or my current one in legacy mode.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I meant different brands like Asus or gigabyte. At least that's what Nvidia told me when they said it's up to the vendor, not them, to choose the priority.
> 
> Interesting that your system does both outputs, it wasn't the case for either my old pre-ufi machine, or my current one in legacy mode.


Ah fair point, yeah whoever writes the vBIOS for the card..

Other 2 legacy systems in the house show post on both (HDMI/DVI) using AMD cards by Sapphire... Might fire up the Intel (EFI) onboard just out of curiosity


----------



## KixNGrins

If manufacturers built an 'interface and connectivity' quiz into the UEFI that must be passed before unlocking the advanced options, I would be screwed at this point because I would not pass. I have no problem at all stating that all of this is new to me. But at this time, I have three options: let $3.3K of components sit in my closet, hire someone to put it together for me, or pony up and learn some new stuff.

I know some of the recent posts are not directed towards me, but still, I probably have the least amount of experience on this board, and the most basic questions.

I built my first and only PC 5 years ago. It was a piece of cake. Assemble components in case, tweak BIOS, load Windows from installation CD. When that PC crashed 3 months ago, I figured I'd build another. It took about a month to decide my direction, and another month piecing everything together and buying them. It's amazing how much technology has changed in 5 years. 5 years ago, I didn't have to care about SSD, AHCI, UEFI, NVMe, CSM, bootable USB's for loading Windows 7 and getting 3.0 drivers... I didn't have to install WIndows to a interim SSD drive for NVMe drivers, then use third party software to clone to my primary drive. I never would have made it this far without asking questions, and the help and advice I've received or read from this board. For that, I'm grateful. But I do apologize for my questions being so basic to those that know a lot more than I do.

Best regards,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> It does boot a little quicker. That also happened last time. I shall have a look tomorrow if post shows on the TV and report back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Or maybe when my wife has gone to sleep


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Full EFI boot (CSM disabled) only shows post on whichever connected output your vBIOS is programmed to prioritize I believe, certainly seems to be the case on Nvidia 9 series...


Interestingly enough I've just started a fresh install with CSM set to auto, and now my HDMI takes priority over DVI-D. Last time tried auto I didn't have to mess about with cables to get a picture.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> But I do apologize for my questions being so basic to those that know a lot more than I do.


Hello

Asking what you may feel are basic questions does not need an apology. That is what most of us are here for. Ask away. Please do not confuse this with the previous nonsense.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> You can check the kind of boot partitions that windows created by looking in Disk Management section of the Computer Management console. If there is a partition that says UFI then it was installed in UEFI mode.
> 
> Asus have recommended to me to keep the CSM setting to auto, this solved my UEFI capable GPU not initialising when I had set things manually.
> 
> If this doesn't work, you can manually select your Windows install media from within the BIOS, making sure you use the version with the UEFI prefix if you are given the choice between 2 versions.


I moved my data from Sandisk 960G SSD to free up an interim drive for a new Win7 load. Afterwards, I did a secure erase on it from UEFI Tools. With a Win7 load set on my bootable USB and ASUS Z170 Support DVD, I set my CSM to Auto. When I tried to boot from my USB (it's the only drive listed), it will not boot from it. It's listed in my Boot Menu as UEFI: USB Flas Memory, Partition 1 (14887MB). I also tried setting CSM to Enabled, and all other four boot settings set to UEFI Only (or UEFi driver first). Same thing, it will not boot from the USB even though listed in the boot menu. If I have CSM set to Enabled and all others set to UEFI and Legacy OPROM (or just Legacy), it boots to USB just fine and begins to install Win7.

For some reason, it doesn't seem to like my USB drive when CSM is set to Auto. I formatted the USB as FAT32. Should I have used NTFS?

Again, thanks for any insights,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I moved my data from Sandisk 960G SSD to free up an interim drive for a new Win7 load. Afterwards, I did a secure erase on it from UEFI Tools. With a Win7 load set on my bootable USB and ASUS Z170 Support DVD, I set my CSM to Auto. When I tried to boot from my USB (it's the only drive listed), it will not boot from it. It's listed in my Boot Menu as UEFI: USB Flas Memory, Partition 1 (14887MB). I also tried setting CSM to Enabled, and all other four boot settings set to UEFI Only (or UEFi driver first). Same thing, it will not boot from the USB even though listed in the boot menu. If I have CSM set to Enabled and all others set to UEFI and Legacy OPROM (or just Legacy), it boots to USB just fine and begins to install Win7.
> 
> For some reason, it doesn't seem to like my USB drive when CSM is set to Auto. I formatted the USB as FAT32. Should I have used NTFS?
> 
> Again, thanks for any insights,
> Kix


When you say it won't boot, what exactly happens?

I've just completed the first stage of a windows 10 install and got to the desktop it using a fat32 formated thumbdrive.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> When you say it won't boot, what exactly happens?
> 
> I've just completed the first stage of a windows 10 install and got to the desktop it using a fat32 formated thumbdrive.


When I press F8 while in POST to get to the Boot Menu (per the manual), it lists my USB drive (preceeded by UEFI). But the only button available on the Boot Menu screen is Cancel. If I hit Save & Exit (thinking it will boot to my USB), it just goes right back into UEFI after POST.

Thanks for the reply,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> When I press F8 while in POST to get to the Boot Menu (per the manual), it lists my USB drive (preceeded by UEFI). But the only button available on the Boot Menu screen is Cancel. If I hit Save & Exit (thinking it will boot to my USB), it just goes right back into UEFI after POST.
> 
> Thanks for the reply,
> Kix


Have you got any other install disks or bootable media you can try and see if they boot via UEFI?

Also how old is your win7 image? I can't remember the exact date, but only later versions are capable of a UEFI boot. Do you have another computer to plug the thumbdrive in to see if it has a ufi folder in the root directory?


----------



## Deders

I need some help, have just installed a fresh copy of win10 with CSM set to AUTO, installed chipset driver, mei driver, Samsung NVME driver, and like last time during the Wi-Fi driver install, the system locked up with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. any ideas?

All drivers were from Asus website, apart from Samsung.

Edit: emergency over, it has installed properly now, Fastboot is working as it should too (yay). Only thing now is the Intel network drivers are taking forever.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Have you got any other install disks or bootable media you can try and see if they boot via UEFI?
> 
> Also how old is your win7 image? I can't remember the exact date, but only later versions are capable of a UEFI boot. Do you have another computer to plug the thumbdrive in to see if it has a ufi folder in the root directory?


I only have one other copy of Win7 Pro, but the date on it is older (2009) than the copy I purchased last month. The copy I purchased last month was sealed (new) and dated 06/2011 and includes SP1, and is what I copied/pasted to my USB drive. I have another USB drive I can make bootable and try.

Whether using this computer or the old one that crashed (and I rebuilt this week), I don't see a UFI folder on my thumb drive, either Win7 install disks (2009 and 2011), or either hard drives on the two machines. I do see a folder on both Win7 install disks named EFI.

Edit:
On the positive side, at least when I set CSM back to Enabled and everything else set to Legacy, all of my drives reappear and my Win 7 loads normally.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I only have one other copy of Win7 Pro, but the date on it is older (2009) than the copy I purchased last month. The copy I purchased last month was sealed (new) and dated 06/2011 and includes SP1, and is what I copied/pasted to my USB drive. I have another USB drive I can make bootable and try.
> 
> Whether using this computer or the old one that crashed (and I rebuilt this week), I don't see a UFI folder on my thumb drive, either Win7 install disks (2009 and 2011), or either hard drives on the two machines. I do see a folder on both Win7 install disks named EFI.


Ahh, when you say copy, did you use a media creation tool or was it just a copy and paste? The USB needs to be set up a certain way.

Is there no way you can install from the DVD?


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Ahh, when you say copy, did you use a media creation tool or was it just a copy and paste? The USB needs to be set up a certain way.
> 
> Is there no way you can install from the DVD?


I did a copy/paste from WIn7 install disk directly to the USB. I do have two Blu-ray players, so I could deviate from the Z170 manual and use a second ODD. However when I switch CSM to Auto. not only do my SSD drives disappear from the Boot Menu, both of my optical drives also disappear.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I did a copy/paste from WIn7 install disk directly to the USB. I do have two Blu-ray players, so I could deviate from the Z170 manual and use a second ODD. However when I switch CSM to Auto. not only do my SSD drives disappear from the Boot Menu, both of my optical drives also disappear.


Do they re-appear when the DVD's are inserted?

Also there should be a couple of new options in the BIOS created since the manual was written that emulate USB mouse and keyboard in Win7 setup.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I need some help, have just installed a fresh copy of win10 with CSM set to AUTO, installed chipset driver, mei driver, Samsung NVME driver, and like last time during the Wi-Fi driver install, the system locked up with CLOCK_WATCHDOG_TIMEOUT. any ideas?
> 
> All drivers were from Asus website, apart from Samsung.
> 
> Edit: emergency over, it has installed properly now, Fastboot is working as it should too (yay). Only thing now is the Intel network drivers are taking forever.


I was getting Watchdog & WHEA errors when vcore was too low (I was trying to find a lower vcore setting then)


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I was getting Watchdog & WHEA errors when vcore was too low (I was trying to find a lower vcore setting then)


Yeah I'd thought of that, I'd tried it previously with stock clocks. Iirc I also got them during the second time I upgraded from 7, (first was successful) suring the install process itself. apparently juggling driver install threads between cores caused timing errors when things started and finished at different times then expected. So a process was ready to start something before another something it was expecting was ready.

The funny thing is this problem with driver installation crashes never occurred with MBR installs, only GPT.


----------



## misoonigiri

I've been with fixed vcore 1.340v llc5 on the Hero (1.344-1.360v in windows). I wanted to try offset mode so that vcore drops during idle.
In bios the offset can be left at "Auto". Does auto mean it determines & uses a fixed offset value each boot, or is it some "dynamic" value?
I can quick pass RealBench at 1.328-1.377v using either auto/-0.08v/-0.06v offset. But once I start Intel XTU, vcore shoots to 1.424-1.440v - score is higher than when my vcore was limited in fixed mode. But why does it go above 1.4v & how can I prevent this?

Thanks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Yeah I'd thought of that, I'd tried it previously with stock clocks. Iirc I also got them during the second time I upgraded from 7, (first was successful) suring the install process itself. apparently juggling driver install threads between cores caused timing errors when things started and finished at different times then expected. So a process was ready to start something before another something it was expecting was ready.
> 
> The funny thing is this problem with driver installation crashes never occurred with MBR installs, only GPT.


Was vcore at default auto mode? I rem at stock the 1st time I saw my vcore readings in HWINFO, the max was so high I thought I had a dud. So if you had Watchdog errors even at auto mode, yeah that would be strange indeed.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Was vcore at default auto mode? I rem at stock the 1st time I saw my vcore readings in HWINFO, the max was so high I thought I had a dud. So if you had Watchdog errors even at auto mode, yeah that would be strange indeed.


This time around it might have been that LLC hadn't had a chance to auto configure since I updated the bios, it can take a couple of restarts when set to Auto.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Do they re-appear when the DVD's are inserted?
> 
> Also there should be a couple of new options in the BIOS created since the manual was written that emulate USB mouse and keyboard in Win7 setup.


That did the trick... When I put the Win 7 DVD in my second blu-ray, UEFI recognized it as a bootable drive (name preceeded with UEFI). I still have CSM set to Auto. When I got to the Win 7 install screen on which drive to install to, it forced me to partion the drive. I chose GPT instead of MBR. I think I missed this step on my first attempt. When I check Computer Management, I now see Partition Style = GPT instead of MBR. There must be something wrong with my bootable USB jump disk, or what's on it...

Gotta work in 7 hours, so I think I'll install 231 Win7 updates while hitting the sack...

Thanks so much for the help!

Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> That did the trick... When I put the Win 7 DVD in my second blu-ray, UEFI recognized it as a bootable drive (name preceeded with UEFI). I still have CSM set to Auto. When I got to the Win 7 install screen on which drive to install to, it forced me to partion the drive. I chose GPT instead of MBR. I think I missed this step on my first attempt. When I check Computer Management, I now see Partition Style = GPT instead of MBR. There must be something wrong with my bootable USB jump disk, or what's on it...
> 
> Gotta work in 7 hours, so I think I'll install 231 Win7 updates while hitting the sack...
> 
> Thanks so much for the help!
> 
> Kix


Glad it helped.


----------



## rogergamer

I recently put in a new fan in my CHA_3 slot on my Z170-A already having the same fans in CHA_4 and CPU_OPT. Running on the exact same fan curve the fan attached to CHA_3 is only at half the RPM of the other two, cranking the fan up to full speed it only reaches 900RPM where as the other two easily kick in 2000+. SOmetimes at boot the CHA_3 fan can't even start itself and need me to flick it. I tried different fans with the same result, is my MB broken? (4pin PWM fans btw)


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I recently put in a new fan in my CHA_3 slot on my Z170-A already having the same fans in CHA_4 and CPU_OPT. Running on the exact same fan curve the fan attached to CHA_3 is only at half the RPM of the other two, cranking the fan up to full speed it only reaches 900RPM where as the other two easily kick in 2000+. SOmetimes at boot the CHA_3 fan can't even start itself and need me to flick it. I tried different fans with the same result, is my MB broken? (4pin PWM fans btw)


Have you at any point done the auto configuration of the fans that detects each fans minimum and maximum speeds? It might be using the settings for the old fan.


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Have you at any point done the auto configuration of the fans that detects each fans minimum and maximum speeds? It might be using the settings for the old fan.


I did, same result, though it shouldn't matter because all three fans are the exact same model. I also updated my bios, same deal before and after


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rogergamer*
> 
> I did, same result, though it shouldn't matter because all three fans are the exact same model. I also updated my bios, same deal before and after


So just to clarify, are you saying that the previous fan in CHA3 is the same model as the new fan, but now neither of them power up properly?


----------



## rogergamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> So just to clarify, are you saying that the previous fan in CHA3 is the same model as the new fan, but now neither of them power up properly?


there was no fan in CHA_3 prior, I plugged one in and found out it's only kicking out half the power of other headers I am using


----------



## llantant

Turns out that setting CSM to auto causes my post and Bios to come up on my TV downstairs with CSM set to either auto or disabled.

Is there any reason other than slightly faster boot time to have CSM set to auto or disabled or can I just leave it as enabled?

Or is it possible switch priority to DVI-D?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Turns out that setting CSM to auto causes my post and Bios to come up on my TV downstairs with CSM set to either auto or disabled.
> 
> Is there any reason other than slightly faster boot time to have CSM set to auto or disabled or can I just leave it as enabled?
> 
> Or is it possible switch priority to DVI-D?


When you say slightly shorter, how long was it before and how long now?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> When you say slightly shorter, how long was it before and how long now?


Not sure, both are quick. Once I have finished uploading to my NAS I will check.

Anyway, Is boot time the only thing? I dont really care for 10 seconds shorter boot time.

I will check and report back though. Approx an hour and half.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Not sure, both are quick. Once I have finished uploading to my NAS I will check.
> 
> Anyway, Is boot time the only thing? I dont really care for 10 seconds shorter boot time.
> 
> I will check and report back though. Approx an hour and half.


For me, a fresh UEFI install has reduced my boot time from over a minute, to under ten seconds.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> For me, a fresh UEFI install has reduced my boot time from over a minute, to under ten seconds.


With CSM Enabled - I boot in 30 seconds.

With CSM Auto - I boot in 26 seconds.

So is this the only reason to disable CSM??


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> With CSM Enabled - I boot in 30 seconds.
> 
> With CSM Auto - I boot in 26 seconds.
> 
> So is this the only reason to disable CSM??


As far as I know yes.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> As far as I know yes.


Disabled is also 26 seconds.

I just noticed I had post delay 3 seconds on







. Also I am starting timer as soon as I hit my PC button and not when the Post beep sounds.

I guess if it is that close for me then I shall leave it enabled.

Yeah can shave off those 2 seconds with post report.

Also, I have Boot Performance mode set to Auto and not max performance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Disabled is also 26 seconds.
> 
> I just noticed I had post delay 3 seconds on
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Also I am starting timer as soon as I hit my PC button and not when the Post beep sounds.
> 
> I guess if it is that close for me then I shall leave it enabled.
> 
> Yeah can shave off those 2 seconds with post report.
> 
> Also, I have Boot Performance mode set to Auto and not max performance.


are you measuring post until OS handoff or until desktop?

Use eventviewer for windows component of boot.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you measuring post until OS handoff or until desktop?


For reference I was roughly counting from the second the screen goes black after a restart.

Afaik, the boot performance refers to the CPU speeds available at boot mode. It shouldn't really affect a proper UEFI boot as much slower CPU's can boot just as quickly. I could be wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> For reference I was roughly counting from the second the screen goes black after a restart.
> 
> Afaik, the boot performance refers to the CPU speeds available at boot mode. It shouldn't really affect a proper UEFI boot as much slower CPU's can boot just as quickly. I could be wrong.


for sure... windows timer starts at OS handoff. This will not include post time. That was my x99-peripherial laden rig. This is a fairly simple z170:

Also - open msconfig> advanced> set number of processors to total thread count.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for sure... windows timer starts at OS handoff. This will not include post time. That was my x99-peripherial laden rig. This is a fairly simple z170:
> 
> Also - open msconfig> advanced> set number of processors to total thread count.


How do you determine total thread count?

Thanks in advance,
Kix


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> How do you determine total thread count?
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Kix


From what I recall this is a debugging feature, windows will automatically use all available threads without needing to touch this setting.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> From what I recall this is a debugging feature, windows will automatically use all available threads without needing to touch this setting.


Thanks. Still loading apps, drivers, Win updates, etc. I have to admit, loading everything I've done so far, this Sandisk Ultra II 960G SSD is blazing fast as compared to my first install. POST time, UEFI time, and Win 7 load time must be close to 25-33% of what it was. Just need to update drivers from ASUS website, load NVMe driver, and load MS Office, and I think I'll be ready to clone to the NVMe M.2 drive.-

Kix


----------



## pegnose

How is the ASM1061 Sata chip connected on my M8H? Via the PCH?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> are you measuring post until OS handoff or until desktop?
> 
> Use eventviewer for windows component of boot.


How do I set it up to in event viewer? I do not have this listed so I guess I have to set something up myself?

***

Nevermind. I have worked it out.











^ CSM Enabled with a fresh install.



^^ Current Boot, CSM Enabled.



^^ Current Boot. CSM Auto.

1 second between them so I guess I will just leave CSM on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> From what I recall this is a debugging feature, windows will automatically use all available threads without needing to touch this setting.


^^ True.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> How is the ASM1061 Sata chip connected on my M8H? Via the PCH?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ True.


Cool, thanks!

EDIT: I think the ASM1061 is causing my system to freeze. In September, when I started SpeedFan, the driver would crash and my software raid would need a rebuld. Uninstalling the ASMedia Sata driver fixed this, as well as a custom version of SpeedFan with less rigorous driver check on startup. As I had no actual data then I just deleted the volume and unplugged the Sata connectors.

After two months I started actually using the machine for work stuff and reactivated my software raid on the ASM1061 (2x WD Green 3TB). I think that was when my freezes began.

I had memory issues as well, for a while, although I am not sure they actually manifested in the OS. I had been suggested to test them with a boot CD. After reducing memory speed to 2133 MHZ, setting the compatible timings (according to the manual: 16-16-16-40 instead of 16-16-16-39 in my case) and providing a "DRAM current capability" of 110% (along with disabling the 2 unused slots and enabling MCH Full Check), memtest86 would run a whole day (or night, respectively) without freezing - no explicit memory error was ever reported. So I am rather sure my memory is stable now and not the culprit.

However, I still get hard locks during gaming or load, like running Prime95 on 8 threads while my software raid is resyncing. Only, the last time it was after 5 hours of resync/Prime, so it is not pure load. I was a bit at the end of my wisdom here.

Now I have unplugged one of the 3 TB Sata HDDs, connected the other one to an Intel Sata Express port, and disabled the ASM1061 in the bios. I am curious whether I am good now.

Because this situation really gets to my nerves and I don't know how to procede any more. My components are expensive and I bought all of them more then 6 months ago. So vendors will not be too forthcoming with RMAs, you know.


----------



## FlanK3r

Everythink what you need to know about Maximus VIII Extreme http://www.overclock.net/t/1588665/asus-maximus-viii-extreme-air-ln2-champion-flanker-review










Btw, for PRIME and freeze u cna help last one BIOS, there is fix for SKylake bug inside (it was microarchitecture issue, not of motherboard)


----------



## KixNGrins

Has anyone tried doing a secure erase on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD via the UEFI Tools? Supposedly, there's a list on ASUS's website of SSD's that are safe to secure erase, but I haven't been able to find it. I took my chances with the Sandisk Ultra II that I'm using and it worked fine, but I'm a little more leery to try on a NVMe M.2.

Thanks,
Kix


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Cool, thanks!
> 
> EDIT: I think the ASM1061 is causing my system to freeze. In September, when I started SpeedFan, the driver would crash and my software raid would need a rebuld. Uninstalling the ASMedia Sata driver fixed this, as well as a custom version of SpeedFan with less rigorous driver check on startup. As I had no actual data then I just deleted the volume and unplugged the Sata connectors.
> 
> After two months I started actually using the machine for work stuff and reactivated my software raid on the ASM1061 (2x WD Green 3TB). I think that was when my freezes began.
> 
> I had memory issues as well, for a while, although I am not sure they actually manifested in the OS. I had been suggested to test them with a boot CD. After reducing memory speed to 2133 MHZ, setting the compatible timings (according to the manual: 16-16-16-40 instead of 16-16-16-39 in my case) and providing a "DRAM current capability" of 110% (along with disabling the 2 unused slots and enabling MCH Full Check), memtest86 would run a whole day (or night, respectively) without freezing - no explicit memory error was ever reported. So I am rather sure my memory is stable now and not the culprit.
> 
> However, I still get hard locks during gaming or load, like running Prime95 on 8 threads while my software raid is resyncing. Only, the last time it was after 5 hours of resync/Prime, so it is not pure load. I was a bit at the end of my wisdom here.
> 
> Now I have unplugged one of the 3 TB Sata HDDs, connected the other one to an Intel Sata Express port, and disabled the ASM1061 in the bios. I am curious whether I am good now.
> 
> Because this situation really gets to my nerves and I don't know how to procede any more. My components are expensive and I bought all of them more then 6 months ago. So vendors will not be too forthcoming with RMAs, you know.


well, that's quite the tally of problems. First, what type of Raid? 2nd, I advise folks who are running raid for the OS drive to either use 1, 10 or 5. Raid 0 is fine for everything but the OS IMO.. unless you keep an up-to-date image for the raid to restore from. also, are WD green actually TLER enabled? (eg, and enterprise raid drive - if not dropped drives and therefore a broken array is a common problem). Lastly, memtest86 wwill not test stability, only if the sticks are broken really. Use HCI memtest to confirm stability while in the OS.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Has anyone tried doing a secure erase on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD via the UEFI Tools? Supposedly, there's a list on ASUS's website of SSD's that are safe to secure erase, but I haven't been able to find it. I took my chances with the Sandisk Ultra II that I'm using and it worked fine, but I'm a little more leery to try on a NVMe M.2.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kix


Do you really need to do a secure erase? I've never had to and performance is still great.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Everythink what you need to know about Maximus VIII Extreme http://www.overclock.net/t/1588665/asus-maximus-viii-extreme-air-ln2-champion-flanker-review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, for PRIME and freeze u cna help last one BIOS, there is fix for SKylake bug inside (it was microarchitecture issue, not of motherboard)


this p95 bug only (really) affects an older verision (27.9 and only FFT768) with v28.7 the "bug" is very sporadic and may only occur with FFT15 after extended "in-place" loops.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FlanK3r*
> 
> Everythink what you need to know about Maximus VIII Extreme http://www.overclock.net/t/1588665/asus-maximus-viii-extreme-air-ln2-champion-flanker-review
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Btw, for PRIME and freeze u cna help last one BIOS, there is fix for SKylake bug inside (it was microarchitecture issue, not of motherboard)


The bug was with AVX FFTs of 768k length "only" (to my knowledge, no one succeeded in showing this bug in other scenarios; you had to edit a config file to disable FM3 with newer version of Prime95 like 28.x). And even then, the software would drop workers. The system wouldn't freeze. No one can say whether this thing actually manifested in the OS. PLUS: I updated my bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> The bug was with AVX FFTs of 768k length "only" (to my knowledge, no one succeeded in showing this bug in other scenarios; you had to *edit a config file to disable FM3 with newer version of Prime95 like 28.x*). And even then, the software would drop workers. The system wouldn't freeze. No one can say whether this thing actually manifested in the OS. PLUS: I updated my bios.


actually switching off FMA3 in 28.7 did not work (contrary to the one e-mag). The folks at mersenne drug into this deeply. 28.7 no FMA3 was FFT15 for the microcode failure AFAIK.

from a week ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3020_20#post_24795957


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, that's quite the tally of problems. First, what type of Raid? 2nd, I advise folks who are running raid for the OS drive to either use 1, 10 or 5. Raid 0 is fine for everything but the OS IMO.. unless you keep an up-to-date image for the raid to restore from. also, are WD green actually TLER enabled? (eg, and enterprise raid drive - if not dropped drives and therefore a broken array is a common problem). Lastly, memtest86 wwill not test stability, only if the sticks are broken really. Use HCI memtest to confirm stability while in the OS.


Thanks for addressing my problem!

It was Raid 1 (Mirror) of a data partition, not OS (see my signature). And I did it on the ASM because the darn Chip wouldn't support ATAPI drives and no hardware raid either. With 1x USB 3.1 front shield on Sata Express, 1x Sata SSD (other 1/2 Sata Express), 1x eSata (rear), 1x ATAPI, and 2x Sata HDD in Raid there wasn't much of a choice. Who opted for putting a chip on a high end board that is so limited?! But ok, that doesn't belong here.

No, I don't think they have TLER. As a workaround, wdidle is being discussed for them. But I think that TLER wasn't an issue for software raid in Windows in the past. Correct me if I am wrong.

Do you really think that such a thing could freeze my whole rig?

However, I am rather sure to remember, that my system wasn't stable as well, when I had only one of the drives attached or at least no Raid was defined.

Yes, memtest86 is no good stress test - even if I found an issue and was able to solve it. I already ran HCI free for 1+ hour (110% coverage) with no issue under Windows. And I have just bought the boot CD version and will run it over night.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> actually switching off FMA3 in 28.7 did not work (contrary to the one e-mag). The folks at mersenne drug into this deeply. 28.7 no FMA3 was FFT15 for the microcode failure AFAIK.
> 
> from a week ago: http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3020_20#post_24795957


Despite the output saying "AVX"?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Despite the output saying "AVX"?


what output? from 28.7? it's a specific FFT "bug", not AVX per se.


----------



## Deders

Isn't FMA an extension of AVX? the way I heard it described, some FMA instructions will have been processed through AVX before getting to FMA.,


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> No, I don't think they have TLER. As a workaround, wdidle is being discussed for them. But I think that TLER wasn't an issue for software raid in Windows in the past. Correct me if I am wrong.


Interesting: some people say that TLER on WD Green can be activated via a hack:
https://forums.whirlpool.net.au/archive/1367904


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what output? from 28.7? it's a specific FFT "bug", not AVX per se.


The output of Prime95 28.7 in those worker windows says "AVX FFT length 768k", if you provide CpuSupportsFMA3=0 in the local.txt.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Has anyone tried doing a secure erase on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD via the UEFI Tools? Supposedly, there's a list on ASUS's website of SSD's that are safe to secure erase, but I haven't been able to find it. I took my chances with the Sandisk Ultra II that I'm using and it worked fine, but I'm a little more leery to try on a NVMe M.2.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kix


I was under the impression that you cannot (should not) secure erase these m.2 nvme drives. I have not done mind and done multiple reinstalls with no loss of performance.

I suggest you post in the Samsung nvme thread.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1551060/official-samsung-sm951-owners-club/1110#post_24818770

It's the sm951 thread but plenty of people ask questions about the 950.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Isn't FMA an extension of AVX? the way I heard it described, some FMA instructions will have been processed through AVX before getting to FMA.,


yes it is.. the microcode issue was only found in AVX instruction set, not the newer FMA3.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> The output of Prime95 28.7 in those worker windows says "AVX FFT length 768k", if you provide CpuSupportsFMA3=0 in the local.txt.


yes, of course.
Did you look at the linked post?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you look at the linked post?


Just shortly, I am sorry.


----------



## Falk3r

Hey all -

I'm looking for some information on putting a fresh install of Win10 from a UEFI bootable USB drive onto a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD, which is in turn on the ASUS Hero Alpha. Has anyone done this? What tips would you share or warnings would you give?

Thanks


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falk3r*
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> I'm looking for some information on putting a fresh install of Win10 from a UEFI bootable USB drive onto a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD, which is in turn on the ASUS Hero Alpha. Has anyone done this? What tips would you share or warnings would you give?
> 
> Thanks


Make sure you have the most recent version of win10.

Install with CSM either disabled or set to Auto.

If there is a SataExpress/M.2 setting, make sure it's set to SataExpress. It should be by default. The M.2 setting is for non PCIE based drives.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Falk3r*
> 
> Hey all -
> 
> I'm looking for some information on putting a fresh install of Win10 from a UEFI bootable USB drive onto a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD, which is in turn on the ASUS Hero Alpha. Has anyone done this? What tips would you share or warnings would you give?
> 
> Thanks


Download the most recent Windows 10. Use the WIndows Media Creation tool and create a usb install.

Unplug all other drives and then follow this guide.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1240779/seans-windows-8-install-optimization-guide-for-ssds-hdds

Make sure you boot from the usb stick with the word UEFI where it says in BIOS.

Then I use diskpart in command prompt at the install to clean convert the drive to GPT as it says in his guide. Use GPT instead of MBR.

Oh and with regards to CSM, for me it only seems to Save 1 second on boot time, and as I use DVI-D and HMDI it will default to HDMI for some reason, so I leave it enabled as that is a pain in the behind.

If your BIOS is the same as the regular Hero there should be no option for the m.2/sata express as deders above says, so do not worry about that.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you look at the linked post?


Re-reading this It seems that I actually had read it before. Because I remember the somewhat disturbing images of the above post...

So your hypothesis is that 28.7 failed to reproduce the issue because disabling FMA3 actually wasn't working? Prople at mersenne reported that it was at least harder to confirm that bug with 28.7.


----------



## pegnose

Can I ask whether this is normal with Skylake?

HCI memtest takes ~1.5 h for 100% coverage of 16 GB in the desktop version.

The deluxe version (boot CD) takes *many* hours for 100% (let alone 1000%), the %-Indicator increases very irregularly (although steadily), It doesn't show my total amoung of memory, and I get the Q-Code "FF" which is reserved for future use according to the manual.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Can I ask whether this is normal with Skylake?
> 
> HCI memtest takes ~1.5 h for 100% coverage of 16 GB in the desktop version.
> 
> The deluxe version (boot CD) takes *many* hours for 100% (let alone 1000%), the %-Indicator increases very irregularly (although steadily), It doesn't show my total amoung of memory, and I get the Q-Code "FF" which is reserved for future use according to the manual.


I'm not sure how HCI DOS distributes or tests the memory. @Praz or @[email protected] may have a better idea. This version is however more stringent than Windows. Alternatively you can direct them here: [email protected]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Re-reading this It seems that I actually had read it before. Because I remember the somewhat disturbing images of the above post...
> 
> So your hypothesis is that 28.7 failed to reproduce the issue because disabling FMA3 actually wasn't working? Prople at mersenne reported that it was at least harder to confirm that bug with 28.7.


nope, disabling FMA3 does just that. And the folks at mersenne had sporadic replication with 28.7, best shot was using FFT15 (not FFT768 as on 27.9). Anyway, it's an old subject that is solved now.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The bootable version of HCI requires a higher level of stability to successfully pass than the Windows version. It does take much longer to run though.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The bootable version of HCI requires a higher level of stability to successfully pass than the Windows version. It does take much longer to run though.


Thanks, guys!


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Has anyone tried doing a secure erase on a Samsung 950 Pro M.2 NVMe SSD via the UEFI Tools? Supposedly, there's a list on ASUS's website of SSD's that are safe to secure erase, but I haven't been able to find it. I took my chances with the Sandisk Ultra II that I'm using and it worked fine, but I'm a little more leery to try on a NVMe M.2.
> 
> Thanks,
> Kix


Only SSDs connected to the Intel SATA ports can be secure erased from the UEFI tool, and the SATA ports must be set to AHCI mode.

If you want to secure erase the Samsung 950 Pro, then you can do that from the latest version of the Samsung Magician software. The Magician software will only allow secure erase on a non-system drive when you run it from within Windows, although Windows 10 may be required to run secure erase on the Samsung 950 Pro.


----------



## pegnose

Some people out there still have hard locks during idle. In this regard I would like to draw your attention to this post/thread:

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/forum/id-2830772/skylake-build-randomly-freezing-crashing/page-10.html#17373511

This is particularly interesting because one user there reported that disabling ONLY C8 solved the issue for him. And I could reproduce this hard lock by enabling ASPM for the PCH side of the DMI (which is involved in C8), while C8 was enabled.


----------



## unclelala

I have the Asus z170 deluxe running bios 0901 with Samsung 951, 2 980 ti Asus strix in sli, 6700k , Cosair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200 . Its been stable for 3 months but then again I don't mess with OCing or other tweaking mainly because I don't know how...So should I install bios 1602 or leave well enough alone...I know this is a loaded question.


----------



## deltagreen88

Hi all,

New to this forum i have some questions concerning my z170 deluxe board wich i just bought.. Running with a 6700k, 980 ti video card an windows 10 successfully installed on an m2 on first mobo setup.. There's an intel 750 series ssd too formated simply as fast data ntfs partition.. Settled xmp profile once successfully to my 3200 corsair vengeance lpx 64gb via xmp button on the mobo but turned it off again for a 'fatal' bios updte:

Yesterday i tried to update from 1302 bios version to 1602 by copying the cap file on usb drive and flashing with the ez update utility inside bios.. The process successfully finished, but since then i can't get to post, bios or boot to windows 10 anymore.. Qcode dd ..?

I then tried to flashback 1302 using the right name 'Z170D' using usb on the right bus (single usb 2.0 bus on the io) and pressing the flashback button on the mobo itself, waited for the process to finish (blinking led gets faster than turns off) and boot the computer.. Unfortunately with no avail.. Either bootlooping or getting same qcode 'dd' when trying to flashback another version.. No version works (tested back until 1102) Clear CMOS button when system is off and unpluged does nothing..?

Am i the only one experiencing this? Any help is highly appreciated.. Thanks..


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclelala*
> 
> I have the Asus z170 deluxe running bios 0901 with Samsung 951, 2 980 ti Asus strix in sli, 6700k , Cosair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200 . Its been stable for 3 months but then again I don't mess with OCing or other tweaking mainly because I don't know how...So should I install bios 1602 or leave well enough alone...I know this is a loaded question.


I think this is a no-brainer: if you have no problems, leave it as it is!


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I think this is a no-brainer: if you have no problems, leave it as it is!


Agreed.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltagreen88*
> 
> Hi all,
> 
> New to this forum i have some questions concerning my z170 deluxe board wich i just bought.. Running with a 6700k, 980 ti video card an windows 10 successfully installed on an m2 on first mobo setup.. There's an intel 750 series ssd too formated simply as fast data ntfs partition.. Settled xmp profile once successfully to my 3200 corsair vengeance lpx 64gb via xmp button on the mobo but turned it off again for a 'fatal' bios updte:
> 
> Yesterday i tried to update from 1302 bios version to 1602 by copying the cap file on usb drive and flashing with the ez update utility inside bios.. The process successfully finished, but since then i can't get to post, bios or boot to windows 10 anymore.. Qcode dd ..?
> 
> I then tried to flashback 1302 using the right name 'Z170D' using usb on the right bus (single usb 2.0 bus on the io) and pressing the flashback button on the mobo itself, waited for the process to finish (blinking led gets faster than turns off) and boot the computer.. Unfortunately with no avail.. Either bootlooping or getting same qcode 'dd' when trying to flashback another version.. No version works (tested back until 1102) Clear CMOS button when system is off and unpluged does nothing..?
> 
> Am i the only one experiencing this? Any help is highly appreciated.. Thanks..


Try clearing CMOS completely by inverting the CMOS battery in the socket for 10 min.

PS: I'd pull the plug for this.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *unclelala*
> 
> I have the Asus z170 deluxe running bios 0901 with Samsung 951, 2 980 ti Asus strix in sli, 6700k , Cosair Vengeance LPX 16GB DDR4 3200 . Its been stable for 3 months but then again I don't mess with OCing or other tweaking mainly because I don't know how...So should I install bios 1602 or leave well enough alone...I know this is a loaded question.


Deffo leave, i have the original 0401 bios still, runs perfect.


----------



## deltagreen88

Well thank you sir







i'm one step further..

I can now get to the American Megatrends screen, still on dd qcode with the option to press f1, which does nothing, and i'm told to enter setup to recover bios setting..? And yeah i get to post but not to bios.. There's another error message concerning CPU Fan, i turned it off at my very first setup because i'm using a corsair water-cooling system, but that was from within the bios.. It's indicating the bios version 1302.. How am i supposed to enter setup here, sorry for the noob questions..


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltagreen88*
> 
> Well thank you sir
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'm one step further..
> 
> I can now get to the American Megatrends screen, still on dd qcode with the option to press f1, which does nothing, and i'm told to enter setup to recover bios setting..? And yeah i get to post but not to bios.. There's another error message concerning CPU Fan, i turned it off at my very first setup because i'm using a corsair water-cooling system, but that was from within the bios.. It's indicating the bios version 1302.. How am i supposed to enter setup here, sorry for the noob questions..


Congrats! Now try flashing again? Try different keyboard or different USB ports?

The fan error is likely due to the cleared CMOS. Bios is expecting a fan again. This also should be the reason for the need to "recover" the bios settings: CMOS is reset and you need to save the Bios once. So you have to get your keyboard working. Got another one?


----------



## deltagreen88

Doesn't matter, tried a different keyboard (wireless) pressed f1 got to bios, f5 reloaded defaults, turned cpu fan monitor and qfan control off, set m2 samsung second in boot order (after windows mbr i think - because per default intels pci ssd was set second) booted into windows as if nothing ever happened, thanks a lot to @pegnose


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deltagreen88*
> 
> Doesn't matter, tried a different keyboard (wireless) pressed f1 got to bios, f5 reloaded defaults, turned cpu fan monitor and qfan control off, set m2 samsung second in boot order (after windows mbr i think - because per default intels pci ssd was set second) booted into windows as if nothing ever happened, thanks a lot to @pegnose


Excellent! Got that tip from an ASUS supporter once. If you feel like it... you could click that Rep button.


----------



## Silent Scone

Don't beg *** please, unless you want an infraction from the powers that be


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Don't beg *** please, unless you want an infraction from the powers that be


I won't do it again. I promise.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The bootable version of HCI requires a higher level of stability to successfully pass than the Windows version. It does take much longer to run though.


Or... is it just single thread performance? Just like *one* instance of the desktop version? Just came to me.

HCI memtest support says it is (single thread).


----------



## llantant

Just a quick note about 1402 Bios on the Maximus.

I have been plaiying with my OC a bit and I found out I have been able to drop down to LLC4 from 5 with only 1 click up on my voltage. (to 1.375)

So now instead of spiking to 1.408 at load I am now at 1.376v under heavy load (occasional 1.392).

Temps have come down 5c at max load and I have even tested 6 hours of prime 28.7 blend, which is something I never really use for stability just to make sure.

78c Max temp with 8k and 12k FFT.

I could not do this at this voltage before and the only thing I have changed is the BIOS.

At 4.7ghz.


----------



## seanpatrick

Does anyone know how to disable the Asus Bios update notification? I don't see it in startup or programs & files, and it's reminder is a little irritating as I don't plan on updating my Bios from what I've got now. Thanks!


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well, that's quite the tally of problems. First, what type of Raid? 2nd, I advise folks who are running raid for the OS drive to either use 1, 10 or 5. Raid 0 is fine for everything but the OS IMO.. unless you keep an up-to-date image for the raid to restore from. also, are WD green actually TLER enabled? (eg, and enterprise raid drive - if not dropped drives and therefore a broken array is a common problem). Lastly, memtest86 wwill not test stability, only if the sticks are broken really. Use HCI memtest to confirm stability while in the OS.


Adding to my tally of problems: I am quite annoyed at the moment. I have run HCI memtest overnight. But stupid me switched off the screen. So in the morning, the software is still running, but I can't see the results. Because I can't get back an image. This happens frequently with memtest86 and HCI memtest (but I had "no signal" problems during regular boot up as well, when I switched my display on too late).

How do I know that the software is still running? Both memtest never found an explicit error in hours over hours of testing. And when my rig hangs, I can't use the reset button (btw, what good is a reset button, if you can't use it for a reset?!). So this morning I could use the reset button. Therefore: the software was still running. Also the CPU fan still blew out warm air.

Why do I bother you with that? Because I have an ASUS board and an ASUS GPU. Thats why.

Sometimes I feel that gamers are nothing more than well-equipped beta testers, and not only for Intel.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> Does anyone know how to disable the Asus Bios update notification? I don't see it in startup or programs & files, and it's reminder is a little irritating as I don't plan on updating my Bios from what I've got now. Thanks!


You probably have ASUS EZ Update installed. Get rid of it.


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> You probably have ASUS EZ Update installed. Get rid of it.


I'm sure I do have it installed, but unfortunately it's not listed anywhere for me to uninstall. I don't see it in programs & features, nor the list of installed components of AI suite (3), or as a program or service in startup (using task manager and autoruns). It's invisible.

I guess the only other way to get rid of it is to uninstall AI suite 3?

Cheers,
Sean.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I'm sure I do have it installed, but unfortunately it's not listed anywhere for me to uninstall. I don't see it in programs & features, nor the list of installed components of AI suite (3), or as a program or service in startup (using task manager and autoruns). It's invisible.
> 
> I guess the only other way to get rid of it is to uninstall AI suite 3?
> 
> Cheers,
> Sean.


- reinstall it, then uninstall it - did you upgrade vrom Win7/8?
- look for the binary and delete it from disk (better: rename it)
- look for autostarts (Win10: Task manager; better; Sysinternals autostart - that way you could get the path, too)
- open AI Suite, is there a tab for the EZ Update? There should be some settings.

Unless you plan on easy overclocking, I would suggest to remove all fancy software (e.g. AI Suite; but also RamCache, RamDisk etc. pp.).


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> - reinstall it, then uninstall it - did you upgrade vrom Win7/8?
> - look for the binary and delete it from disk (better: rename it)
> - look for autostarts (Win10: Task manager; better; Sysinternals autostart - that way you could get the path, too)
> - open AI Suite, is there a tab for the EZ Update? There should be some settings.
> 
> Unless you plan on easy overclocking, I would suggest to remove all fancy software (AI Suite, RamCache, RamDisk etc. pp.).


Thanks, I found it actually after cycling through the likely areas it was bout to turn up. I actually do all my overclocking through bios, but like the fan software that comes with AI suite so keep it around. It also seems to accurately display my CPU temp despite that functionality being disabled in other programs (while using the beta non-k overclocking bios).

Thanks for your help!

Sean.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Adding to my tally of problems: I am quite annoyed at the moment. I have run HCI memtest overnight. But stupid me switched off the screen. So in the morning, the software is still running, but I can't see the results. Because I can't get back an image. This happens frequently with memtest86 and HCI memtest (but I had "no signal" problems during regular boot up as well, when I switched my display on too late).
> 
> How do I know that the software is still running? Both memtest never found an explicit error in hours over hours of testing. And when my rig hangs, I can't use the reset button (btw, what good is a reset button, if you can't use it for a reset?!). So this morning I could use the reset button. Therefore: the software was still running. Also the CPU fan still blew out warm air.
> 
> Why do I bother you with that? Because I have an ASUS board and an ASUS GPU. Thats why.
> 
> Sometimes I feel that gamers are nothing more than well-equipped beta testers, and not only for Intel.


even when the screen goes to saver,,, HCI is a significant enough load that it could take minutes to wake th escreen from sleep. It will go in stages: click/move mouse, wait... click and move again.. you should see the screen wake up in less than 5min.

You know now, set screensaver off and disable "sleep monitor"


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> even when the screen goes to saver,,, HCI is a significant enough load that it could take minutes to wake th escreen from sleep. It will go in stages: click/move mouse, wait... click and move again.. you should see the screen wake up in less than 5min.
> 
> You know now, set screensaver off and disable "sleep monitor"


I will try that next time. BUT it wasn't under Windows. HCI memtest boot CD is DOS. There is no screensaver and no sleep option. So I highly doubt that waiting 5 min will do any good.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Adding to my tally of problems: I am quite annoyed at the moment. I have run HCI memtest overnight. But stupid me switched off the screen. So in the morning, the software is still running, but I can't see the results. Because I can't get back an image. This happens frequently with memtest86 and HCI memtest (but I had "no signal" problems during regular boot up as well, when I switched my display on too late).
> 
> How do I know that the software is still running? Both memtest never found an explicit error in hours over hours of testing. And when my rig hangs, I can't use the reset button (btw, what good is a reset button, if you can't use it for a reset?!). So this morning I could use the reset button. Therefore: the software was still running. Also the CPU fan still blew out warm air.
> 
> Why do I bother you with that? Because I have an ASUS board and an ASUS GPU. Thats why.
> 
> Sometimes I feel that gamers are nothing more than well-equipped beta testers, and not only for Intel.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I will try that next time. BUT it wasn't under Windows. HCI memtest boot CD is DOS. There is no screensaver and no sleep option. So I highly doubt that waiting 5 min will do any good.


Hello

Fully clear the CMOS and leave all settings at default. If the same issues reoccur while testing test one stick of memory at a time using the same memory slot for each test. If there are no issues found during the initial testing you need to sort out your overclock one component at a time.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fully clear the CMOS and leave all settings at default. If the same issues reoccur while testing test one stick of memory at a time using the same memory slot for each test. If there are no issues found during the initial testing you need to sort out your overclock one component at a time.


Sorry, but...
a) I fully cleared my CMOS a few days ago after updating the bios to 1402, and this issue was present before and after that.
b) I am done with memory testing. The issue is not present if I don't turn off the display. And it is present with two different software tools (HCI memtest and memtest86, each latest version) and two different displays.
I am really done with this, I am just informing you about it.


----------



## pegnose

So I had these hard locks, randomly it seems, but rather during gaming than idle. I remembered that it wasn't there in the beginning, when I hadn't used the ASM1061 for software raid1 of my data partition. So I moved the disks to the Intel controller and did a resync of the raid array. Because I could provoke a hard lock during resync on the ASM1061 before with load (within 2-5h), I retried this:



This is:
- 3 threads of Prime95 800k (memory) with 7 GB tested (not in-place)
- 3 threads of HCI memtest (remaining memory)
- Furmark with dynamic background, post processing, and 8x AA on 1280x720 windowed
- 1 thread CPU burner (comes with Furmark)
- and, of course, the raid resync

So I had high load on CPU (100%), Ram (93%), disk (30% read on disk 1; 60-70% write on disk 2 of the raid array). I could do this for 7h straight, until the resync was done. So I finally was happy: the problem was the darn ASM1061, I would be good now.

Then I rebooted, logged in, started Firefox (very quickly, before waiting until everything was up), and my system froze. Q-Code "04". Never had that one before.

If I could copy text from the manual, I would tell you that it says "PCH initialization before microcode loading". But that applies only during boot, no?

The good thing is: the array is resyncing again. So I can retry with load. Haha.

EDIT: After that I used the tool "wdidle3" to disable the intellipark feature of the 2 Sata HDDs. After that on the reboot at least one the the WD Green wouldn't start. You know the rhythmic "clack, clack"? I had that before with one drive and I had RMAed it because it threw a read error on SMART test. But this one is either ok or new.

Could this be PSU having not enough power to operate 2 WD Green 3TB? You see my other specs in my signature.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> So I had these hard locks, randomly it seems, but rather during gaming than idle. I remembered that it wasn't there in the beginning, when I hadn't used the ASM1061 for software raid1 of my data partition. So I moved the disks to the Intel controller and did a resync of the raid array. Because I could provoke a hard lock during resync on the ASM1061 before with load (within 2-5h), I retried this:
> 
> 
> 
> This is:
> - 3 threads of Prime95 800k (memory) with 7 GB tested (not in-place)
> - 3 threads of HCI memtest (remaining memory)
> - Furmark with dynamic background, post processing, and 8x AA on 1280x720 windowed
> - 1 thread CPU burner (comes with Furmark)
> - and, of course, the raid resync
> 
> So I had high load on CPU (100%), Ram (93%), disk (30% read on disk 1; 60-70% write on disk 2 of the raid array). I could do this for 7h straight, until the resync was done. So I finally was happy: the problem was the darn ASM1061, I would be good now.
> 
> Then I rebooted, logged in, started Firefox (very quickly, before waiting until everything was up), and my system froze. Q-Code "04". Never had that one before.
> 
> If I could copy text from the manual, I would tell you that it says "PCH initialization before microcode loading". But that applies only during boot, no?
> 
> The good thing is: the array is resyncing again. So I can retry with load. Haha.
> 
> EDIT: After that I used the tool "wdidle3" to disable the intellipark feature of the 2 Sata HDDs. After that on the reboot at least one the the WD Green wouldn't start. You know the rhythmic "clack, clack"? I had that before with one drive and I had RMAed it because it threw a read error on SMART test. But this one is either ok or new.
> 
> Could this be PSU having not enough power to operate 2 WD Green 3TB? You see my other specs in my signature.


If that screenshot is anything to go by it looks like you're testing your page file rather than your memory.

HCI needs to be configured correctly if ran from within Windows in order for it to be a worthwhile test of stability. Using task manager you can allocate enough, whilst leaving the OS enough to breathe. One instance needs to be allocated per thread, with the desired amount divided between each instance of HCI. Also best to not run other tests whilst the instances are running as the memory is obviously being allocated elsewhere, and not tested accordingly, including Prime.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If that screenshot is anything to go by it looks like you're testing your page file rather than your memory.
> 
> HCI needs to be configured correctly if ran from within Windows in order for it to be a worthwhile test of stability. Using task manager you can allocate enough, whilst leaving the OS enough to breathe. One instance needs to be allocated per thread, with the desired amount divided between each instance of HCI.


Sorry, you either didn't read or look carefully enough. It is NOT about Ram testing. Also, my system drive (with the pagefile) showed little to no activity. So please, either read what I have written, or don't.

In short: I just meant to stress my system during the Raid rebuild.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Sorry, you either didn't read or look carefully enough. It is NOT about Ram testing. Also, my system drive (with the pagefile) showed little to no activity. So please, either read what I have written, or don't.


I looked well enough to know what you were running wasn't really going to isolate any problem in particular, but I was trying to be nice about it.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Sorry, you either didn't read or look carefully enough. It is NOT about Ram testing. Also, my system drive (with the pagefile) showed little to no activity. So please, either read what I have written, or don't.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I looked well enough to know what you were running wasn't really going to isolate any problem in particular, but I was trying to be nice about it.


a) You were not very nice.
b) I have written that I was able to freeze my system more or less reliably before by putting load to it during raid rebuild. And that was what I did.

But it doesn't matter, because it wasn't working. The more important question is: it really seems that my PSU has issues with my WD eco drives (5400 rpm). I only can't really understand why that is. It can deal with high load on CPU, mobo, and GPU. I can quench up to 450 W out it for hours, it is a 700 W PSU. But it has problems starting my two Sata HDDs? How so? Only, there is no other good explanation, unless my repeated freezes wrecked two brand new drives in a couple of months, which I can't really believe either.

EDIT: I am sorry if I come across impolilte. But this really gets to me and I can't figure it out. And that is hardly ever seen in computer things.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> a) You were not very nice.
> b) I have written that I was able to freeze my system more or less reliably before by putting load to it during raid rebuild. And that was what I did.
> 
> But it doesn't matter, because it wasn't working. The more important question is: it really seems that my PSU has issues with my WD eco drives (5400 rpm). I only can't really understand why that is. It can deal with high load on CPU, mobo, and GPU. I can quench up to 450 W out it for hours, it is a 700 W PSU. But it has problems starting my two Sata HDDs? How so? Only, there is no other good explanation, unless my repeated freezes wrecked two brand new drives in a couple of months, which I can't really believe either.
> 
> EDIT: I am sorry if I come across impolilte. But this really gets to me and I can't figure it out. And that is hardly ever seen in computer things.


Hello

You would do well to listen to what @Silent Scone and a handful of others here have to offer when seeking advice. Something to keep in mind is their systems are stable with most having an impressive overclock. On the other hand you are here looking for help because you system is not stable.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You would do well to listen to what @Silent Scone and a handful of others here have to offer when seeking advice. Something to keep in mind is their systems are stable with most having an impressive overclock. On the other hand you are here looking for help because you system is not stable.


Praz, you are totally right. I am looking for help. And I am very happy if somebody actually decides to help me. But what I don't like is if somebody just disregards my effort and thinking so blatantly. I explained very well why I did what I did. The reason was that I suspected that the ASMedia Sata chip somehow failed on rebuild during general system load. Why? I don't really know. I am kinda helpless at the moment.

Then what I would very well be able to accept is if somebody tells me that my hypothesis is crap because he or she has more knowledge about the underlying hardware. That would be totally fine by me. I would really like to learn more about my board!

But if someone tells my that I can't find out anything by what I am doing, when getting a differenciated diagnostically valuable outcome was explicitly NOT the goal... I wrote it above.

I just wanted to see if my system could do a rebuild under general, undifferenciated load. Because it couldn't in the past. And that was what I tested.

EDIT: Apologies again, @Silent Scone, I wasn't very friendly. But if you are honest to yourself, you weren't, either.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> a) You were not very nice.
> b) I have written that I was able to freeze my system more or less reliably before by putting load to it during raid rebuild. And that was what I did.
> 
> But it doesn't matter, because it wasn't working. The more important question is: it really seems that my PSU has issues with my WD eco drives (5400 rpm). I only can't really understand why that is. It can deal with high load on CPU, mobo, and GPU. I can quench up to 450 W out it for hours, it is a 700 W PSU. But it has problems starting my two Sata HDDs? How so? Only, there is no other good explanation, unless my repeated freezes wrecked two brand new drives in a couple of months, which I can't really believe either.
> 
> EDIT: I am sorry if I come across impolilte. But this really gets to me and I can't figure it out. And that is hardly ever seen in computer things.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Praz, you are totally right. I am looking for help. And I am very happy if somebody actually decides to help me. But what I don't like is if somebody just disregards my effort and thinking so blatantly. I explained very well why I did what I did. The reason was that I suspected that the ASMedia Sata chip somehow failed on rebuild during general system load. Why? I don't really know. I am kinda helpless at the moment.
> 
> Then what I would very well be able to accept is if somebody tells me that my hypothesis is crap because he or she has more knowledge about the underlying hardware. That would be totally fine by me. I would really like to learn more about my board!
> 
> But if someone tells my that I can't find out anything by what I am doing, when getting a differenciated diagnostically valuable outcome was explicitly NOT the goal... I wrote it above.
> 
> I just wanted to see if my system could do a rebuild under general, undifferenciated load. Because it couldn't in the past. And that was what I tested.
> 
> EDIT: Apologies again, @Silent Scone, I wasn't very friendly. But if you are honest to yourself, you weren't, either.


I didn't say anything that could have been deemed offensive. You were loading HCI incorrectly so therefore it had no purpose being open. I will reply to you one last time in attempt to stop your from going off-track.

Retest the memory within Windows with HCI with the correct configuration. Your previous run going by your post this morning, it was not clear if the test had completed successfully, or what coverage the system had covered. Saturating the system with multiple tests is more likely to produce errors that may not even be related to stability. You said you would be ok with someone telling you that you are doing it wrong, and you are.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I didn't say anything that could have been deemed offensive. You were loading HCI incorrectly so therefore it had no purpose being open. I will reply to you one last time in attempt to stop your from going off-track.
> 
> Retest the memory within Windows with HCI with the correct configuration. Your previous run going by your post this morning, it was not clear if the test had completed successfully, or what coverage the system had covered. Saturating the system with multiple tests is more likely to produce errors that may not even be related to stability. You said you would be ok with someone telling you that you are doing it wrong, and you are.


Thank you for bearing with me, Silent Scone. My nerves are worn off, I am really sorry.

Let me report, that I had a) run memtest86 successfully for a whole day. b) HCIs memtest with a coverage of 650% without error or hard lock. For that I ended all other programs, divided the remaining memory (~14GB) by 8 and started this number of threads in the desktop version. In addition, I achieved a coverage of ~110% in the boot CD version. Only this low, because this version is really slow.

Long story short: I really believe that my memory is stable. Or did I do another mistake?

EDIT: The thing is: with my unconventional setup I really wanted (!) to produce an error. But my system was stable for 7h. Until after the following reboot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thank you for bearing with me, Silent Scone. My nerves are worn off, I am really sorry.
> 
> Let me report, that I had a) run memtest86 successfully for a whole day. b) HCIs memtest with a coverage of 650% without error or hard lock. For that I ended all other programs, divided the remaining memory (~14GB) by 8 and started this number of threads in the desktop version. In addition, I achieved a coverage of ~110% in the boot CD version. Only this low, because this version is really slow.
> 
> Long story short: I really believe that my memory is stable. Or did I do another mistake?
> 
> EDIT: The thing is: with my unconventional setup I really wanted (!) to produce an error. But my system was stable for 7h. Until after the following reboot.


As Praz has already mentioned, and from what you are telling us at this point it's best to re-test at stock and see if you are able to replicate the issue


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As Praz has already mentioned, and from what you are telling us at this point it's best to re-test at stock and see if you are able to replicate the issue


Replicate what exactly?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Replicate what exactly?


Good luck.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good luck.


No, misunderstanding. Really.

I had reported two things here: the eventual hard lock, and the issue that my display wouldn't reactivate on boot CD memtest(s). I just wasn't sure which one you meant.

I wanted to suggest: let's not talk about this display-off problem during the boot CD memtest(s). I think this is a side issue, unrelated to the other thing.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good luck.


The other thing, the hard lock:

I had updated the bios to 1402 a few days ago. And then I did a full reset (Bios battery inverted for 10 min). Then I left everything as it is. But the hard lock was still there.

I had tried different things. I had increased PCH voltage, same as DRAM voltage. Others were already increased due to the Multi Core Enhancement. Still the hard lock (this time onload during rebuild).

Then I had disabled onboard devices (USB 3.1, Hd Audio, Thunderbolt), and then finally the ASMedia Sata. Still getting the hard lock.

The again today I had the problem with the Sata HDDs not starting (clack, clack). So my current hypothesis is the PSU, as weird as it seems.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Good luck.


If you are really done with it, I can understand. In any case: thanks for the good intentions.

I am done at least for today. Have to get my head out of this for a while.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> The other thing, the hard lock:
> 
> I had updated the bios to 1402 a few days ago. And then I did a full reset (Bios battery inverted for 10 min). Then I left everything as it is. But the hard lock was still there.
> 
> I had tried different things. I had increased PCH voltage, same as DRAM voltage. Others were already increased due to the Multi Core Enhancement. Still the hard lock (this time onload during rebuild).
> 
> Then I had disabled onboard devices (USB 3.1, Hd Audio, Thunderbolt), and then finally the ASMedia Sata. Still getting the hard lock.
> 
> The again today I had the problem with the Sata HDDs not starting (clack, clack). So my current hypothesis is the PSU, as weird as it seems.


I had a similar issue a while back. After stress testing with Prime 95 or Realbench overnight, I'd wake up to a locked system. Resetting would bring windows back up, but it would lock up partway through loading some of the programs that start automatically (The first version of windows 10 was very buggy with my hardware/drivers, especially because the only way to install it without crashes was to upgrade from 7 and copy it over from a different SSD).

My on-board Wi-Fi would also be missing. I'd have to pull the power and remove the battery (Invert implies you are reversing it so the + touches - and vice versa. If this is what is happening, it can't be too healthy, although I wouldn't have thought it would cause any lasting damage) to get my Wi-Fi to come back on again.

In my case a bios update fixed this, I had no more locking up issues, and Wi-Fi stayed on after 8 hours of any stress test.

I'm interested to see how your windows install is handling driver timings etc. Could you download and run Latencymon and see if anything jumps out at you? Before my recent re-install some latencies (Nvidia and DX) were jumping all over the place, and Hard Faults kept on racking up. With the fresh install of the most recent version of windows, this all went away.

I'm sure Silent Scone has his best intentions to help. (sorry if that doesn't make grammatical sense, I've just woken up and sentence structure isn't my strong point right now)


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I had a similar issue a while back. After stress testing with Prime 95 or Realbench overnight, I'd wake up to a locked system. Resetting would bring windows back up, but it would lock up partway through loading some of the programs that start automatically (The first version of windows 10 was very buggy with my hardware/drivers, especially because the only way to install it without crashes was to upgrade from 7 and copy it over from a different SSD).
> 
> My on-board Wi-Fi would also be missing. I'd have to pull the power and remove the battery (Invert implies you are reversing it so the + touches - and vice versa. If this is what is happening, it can't be too healthy, although I wouldn't have thought it would cause any lasting damage) to get my Wi-Fi to come back on again.
> 
> In my case a bios update fixed this, I had no more locking up issues, and Wi-Fi stayed on after 8 hours of any stress test.
> 
> I'm interested to see how your windows install is handling driver timings etc. Could you download and run Latencymon and see if anything jumps out at you? Before my recent re-install some latencies (Nvidia and DX) were jumping all over the place, and Hard Faults kept on racking up. With the fresh install of the most recent version of windows, this all went away.
> 
> I'm sure Silent Scone has his best intentions to help. (sorry if that doesn't make grammatical sense, I've just woken up and sentence structure isn't my strong point right now)


I am sure he has. And I don't doubt the overclocking expertise of these guys here in any way. I find it highly impressive what they achieve!

Thanks for the hint, I will have a look at Latencymon. I am more and more convinced that it has to do with the Sata HDDs (the first two months without them was trouble free, IIRC). In the beginning I thought the inevitable raid resync after a hard lock was only an effect. But with the immediate freeze after my last resync after switching to the Intel controller, and with the startup issues of the drives... Either the PSU is at fault or something with the drive management is wrong. Possibly a driver issue, right. Only, it is with MS drivers and Intel drivers, and MS drivers and ASMedia drivers in the case of the ASM1061. Don't know.

I think I will try with only one of the drives after the next freeze and finally eliminate both of them. I have already disabled the Intellipark feature (parking the drive head regularly; default is after 8 s) and Link State Power Management in the Intel Storage Console. We'll see. Also, I can install Win10 clean without any of the drives that were ever attached to the machine. I only doubt that it actually has anything to do with voltages, frequencies and such. I tried all this already. It has also proven consistent across bios versions.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> No, misunderstanding. Really.
> 
> I had reported two things here: the eventual hard lock, and the issue that my display wouldn't reactivate on boot CD memtest(s). I just wasn't sure which one you meant.
> 
> I wanted to suggest: let's not talk about this display-off problem during the boot CD memtest(s). I think this is a side issue, unrelated to the other thing.


The screen lock is particular to memtest boot cd (video driver is basic) - this should not be an issue for this thread - best done at the HCI forum if that;s still bugging you.
The ability to crash or boot-hang a rig following significant abuse is not likely a hardware problem per se, IF the system can withstand a proper set of stability test:
1) CPU : x264 20 loops, IBT 10 loops, and OCCT 30-60min (or more). 4 and 6 core: p95 28.7 custom blend, 5min/FFT for at lewast 1 hour, best is 2+ hours. (these are conducted with all other components at stock)
2) Ram: 1000% HCI memtest run according to the author's instructions. Commit at least 85% of total ram or 85% of available ram.
Set an OC if you are inclined
Repeat 1 and 2 above.
3) AID 64 Cache stress test for at least 2 hours
4) Realbench for 1+ hours.
5) Run a series of bencharks (futuremark, unigine etc... )

After that - if the system crashes during that cluster-**** you ran earlier, I think you know what the cause is.









note regarding LatMon - any software polling hardware is an interrupt/dpc. run latmon directly after a fresh boot has set idle for 5 min.


----------



## Scorpion49

Does anyone have the Z170-WS board? I'm pretty interested in it but I can't seem to find any reviews and it isn't for sale on any of the big sites either.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The screen lock is particular to memtest boot cd (video driver is basic) - this should not be an issue for this thread - best done at the HCI forum if that;s still bugging you.
> The ability to crash or boot-hang a rig following significant abuse is not likely a hardware problem per se, IF the system can withstand a proper set of stability test:
> 1) CPU : x264 20 loops, IBT 10 loops, and OCCT 30-60min (or more). 4 and 6 core: p95 28.7 custom blend, 5min/FFT for at lewast 1 hour, best is 2+ hours. (these are conducted with all other components at stock)
> 2) Ram: 1000% HCI memtest run according to the anther's instructions. Comitt at least 85% of total ram or 85% of available ram.
> Set an OC if you are inclined
> Repeat 1 and 2 above.
> 3) AID 64 Cache stress test for at least 2 hours
> 4) Realbench for 1+ hours.
> 5) Run a series of bencharks (futuremark, unigine etc... )
> 
> After that - if the system crashes during that cluster-**** you ran earlier, I think you know what the cause is.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not regarding LatMon - any software polling hardware is an interrupt/dpc. run latmon directly after a fresh boot has set idle for 5 min.


Thanks, I will go through the list. The thing is: my system did not crash during my cluster-nonsense.


----------



## pegnose

What particularly should I look for in LatencyMon?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I am sure he has. And I don't doubt the overclocking expertise of these guys here in any way. I find it highly impressive what they achieve!
> 
> Thanks for the hint, I will have a look at Latencymon. I am more and more convinced that it has to do with the Sata HDDs (the first two months without them was trouble free, IIRC). In the beginning I thought the inevitable raid resync after a hard lock was only an effect. But with the immediate freeze after my last resync after switching to the Intel controller, and with the startup issues of the drives... Either the PSU is at fault or something with the drive management is wrong. Possibly a driver issue, right. Only, it is with MS drivers and Intel drivers, and MS drivers and ASMedia drivers in the case of the ASM1061. Don't know.
> 
> I think I will try with only one of the drives after the next freeze and finally eliminate both of them. I have already disabled the Intellipark feature (parking the drive head regularly; default is after 8 s) and Link State Power Management in the Intel Storage Console. We'll see. Also, I can install Win10 clean without any of the drives that were ever attached to the machine. I only doubt that it actually has anything to do with voltages, frequencies and such. I tried all this already. It has also proven consistent across bios versions.


Are the raided drives just used for data storage? Have you tried removing them both from the equation?

It is entirely possible that a drive not being able to wake up properly could lock up the whole system until it does, especially if there is something essential that the system needs to access from it.

The likelihood of this happening will be increased if you are getting a lot of hard page faults.

It would be very handy to get a full understanding of how all the different power saving features are linked together. For instance Window's power saving will often overrule UEFI settings.

Have you disabled hdd's from going to sleep in both the advanced power profile, as well as in the device itself in device manager? Also worth checking the controller it is connected to in case that is allowed to switch off to save power.

My external drive which is connected through my monitor never used to wake up after my display went to sleep, no matter what I set. Now with new version of windows, it wakes up correctly.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> What particularly should I look for in LatencyMon?


Excessive latency and page faults. The difference between the previous bodge job of an install I had to put up with and the new one is like night and day. Beforehand latency was in the 800-1000+ range for certain things. Now it rarely goes above 100 nanoseconds..


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Excessive latency and page faults. The difference between the previous bodge job of an install I had to put up with and the new one is like night and day. Beforehand latency was in the 800-1000+ range for certain things. Now it rarely goes above 100 nanoseconds..


Thanks, I have a look.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks, I have a look.


Be sure to check my previous post just before that. It could save you a lot of time.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Be sure to check my previous post just before that. It could save you a lot of time.


I have read it carefully.

EDIT: If I understand correctly, page faults indicate that the OS has to access the page file. The page file is not on the suspicious drives but on my M.2 PCIe SSD.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Excessive latency and page faults. The difference between the previous bodge job of an install I had to put up with and the new one is like night and day. Beforehand latency was in the 800-1000+ range for certain things. Now it rarely goes above 100 nanoseconds..


Hm, my highest reported hard pagefault resolution time just jumped to >50.000. But then, I really should do this after a reboot and when my array is not syncing.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I have read it carefully.
> 
> EDIT: If I understand correctly, page faults indicate that the OS has to access the page file. The page file is not on the suspicious drives but on my M.2 PCIe SSD.


It will also look for it in the original location if it can't find it in the page file. I can't say for sure everything that happens under the hood, especially if windows is still buggy, but say windows realises there are 2 copies of the same file on different drives, it may go looking for either.

Whatever happens, if you are getting high latency spikes and lots of page faults, it will be worthwhile doing a fresh install of the latest (November release, Dated 31's Oct) version of windows 10 as it resolved multiple issues for me. For the first time in months I have a computer that works exactly as it should.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Are the raided drives just used for data storage? Have you tried removing them both from the equation?
> 
> It is entirely possible that a drive not being able to wake up properly could lock up the whole system until it does, especially if there is something essential that the system needs to access from it.
> 
> The likelihood of this happening will be increased if you are getting a lot of hard page faults.
> 
> It would be very handy to get a full understanding of how all the different power saving features are linked together. For instance Window's power saving will often overrule UEFI settings.
> 
> Have you disabled hdd's from going to sleep in both the advanced power profile, as well as in the device itself in device manager? Also worth checking the controller it is connected to in case that is allowed to switch off to save power.
> 
> My external drive which is connected through my monitor never used to wake up after my display went to sleep, no matter what I set. Now with new version of windows, it wakes up correctly.


The raided drives are for data only. I will try removing them after the next hard lock.

They don't host a page file.

Disk sleep is off, in the device manager in the options of the drives there is no power management tab. LPM is of in the Intel console (now).

The Intel controller has no power management tab as well. ASPM is completely off in Bios.

EDIT: I had this also under Win7 before Win10 upgrade.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I have read it carefully.
> 
> EDIT: If I understand correctly, page faults indicate that the OS has to access the page file. The page file is not on the suspicious drives but on my M.2 PCIe SSD.


Page faults occur for various reasons, most not being ominous. However hard page faults all result in a hardware interrupt when a page is not located within RAM, at which point a page is coped from disk and the process is allowed to continue. Memory corruption can also be a culprit. Simply watching page fault count is likely to make one think there are issues when there are not. Opening applications, and general use will result in page faults occurring as information is swapped into memory.

Latencymon is really only worth taking note of if the system is showing symptons of high DPC latency.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> The raided drives are for data only. I will try removing them after the next hard lock.
> 
> EDIT: I had this also under Win7 before Win10 upgrade.
> They don't host a page file.
> 
> Disk sleep is off, in the device manager in the options of the drives there is no power management tab. LPM is of in the Intel console (now).
> 
> The Intel controller has no power management tab as well. ASPM is completely off in Bios.


What about Display settings/Power and sleep/Additional power settings/change plan settings (for current plan)/change advanced power settings/Hard Disk/Turn drives off after (mine says 20 mins, I just set it to 0)

Also what power profile is loaded by default? I find this can be different every time I re-install windows. It can also change if Windows detects a serious crash.

This time around it went for Balanced. I would often have to wait a few seconds for disks to power back up. Setting it to High Performance keeps them running all the time, despite the 20 mins being in that setting I just changed.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Page faults occur for various reasons, most not being ominous. However hard page faults all result in a hardware interrupt when a page is not located within RAM, at which point a page is coped from disk and the process is allowed to continue. Memory corruption can also be a culprit. Simply watching page fault count is likely to make one think there are issues when there are not. Opening applications, and general use will result in page faults occurring as information is swapped into memory.
> 
> Latencymon is really only worth taking note of if the system is showing symptons of high DPC latency.


Thanks, I'll have a look. Currently it is below 300 micro seconds.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Page faults occur for various reasons, most not being ominous. However they all result in a hardware interrupt when a page is not located within RAM, at which point a page is coped from disk and the process is allowed to continue. Memory corruption can also be a culprit. Simply watching page fault count is likely to make one think there are issues when there are not. Opening applications, and general use will result in page faults occurring as information is swapped into memory.
> 
> Latencymon is really only worth taking note of if the system is showing symptons of high DPC latency.


Everything you say here is correct, but the difference in the amount of page faults occurring with the old version of windows compared to the new is like night and day. Exactly the same hardware settings, Ram was completely stable. In my case it was a software error that was resolved with the new version of 10.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks, I'll have a look. Currently it is below 300 micro seconds.


That should be ok.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What about Display settings/Power and sleep/Additional power settings/change plan settings (for current plan)/change advanced power settings/Hard Disk/Turn drives off after (mine says 20 mins, I just set it to 0)
> 
> Also what power profile is loaded by default? I find this can be different every time I re-install windows. It can also change if Windows detects a serious crash.
> 
> This time around it went for Balanced. I would often have to wait a few seconds for disks to power back up. Setting it to High Performance keeps them running all the time, despite the 20 mins being in that setting I just changed.


Sleep is off, display won't turn off, disks neither. PCIe power saving is off. CPU can vary between 5 and 100%, active cooling policy. It is based on the balanced profile.


----------



## pegnose

Have to go to sleep now. I'll report back tomorrow evening when I run LatencyMon on a freshly rebooted (and idled) system.

Thanks to you all, guys!!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Sleep is off, display won't turn off, disks neither. PCIe power saving is off. CPU can vary between 5 and 100%, active cooling policy. It is based on the balanced profile.


Try setting it to high performance., this seems to override some of the settings within the profile for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Everything you say here is correct, but the difference in the amount of page faults occurring with the old version of windows compared to the new is like night and day. Exactly the same hardware settings, Ram was completely stable. In my case it was a software error that was resolved with the new version of 10.


Noted, but unless they are affecting operation, for example stuttering or audio drop outs - these things can be ignored.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Noted, but unless they are affecting operation, for example stuttering or audio drop outs - these things can be ignored.


I was trying to ascertain the under the hood stability of that particular combination of windows/drivers/software. Whilst the page faults issue itself may not not be directly responsible, it could indicate that there are other issues caused by they way the windows 10 upgrade handles drivers (I had to re-install all my drivers after upgrading to reduce issues like latency and page fault frequency, even then things weren't satisfactory) or the particular version of windows in use.

I initially had to revert back from the November update because it crashed frequently. At the time I put this down to all the drivers having to go through a similar process that they did with the initial upgrade from 7 that left them not configured as correctly as they would have been (and now are) if they had been installed correctly. There were other signs that led me to believe this at the time but I can't recall them.

For me a fresh install of the latest version of windows is much cleaner and more stable with more features working as they should, than the result of going through all the different upgrades. It also has much much less page faults, and the resolve time is much much lower. I would have done this much sooner but all my attempts were met with Watchdog Timeout errors when installing my Wi-Fi or Asmedia drivers.

Edit: also the latency times and page resolve times would have affected real time audio situations with the kinds of figures I was getting.


----------



## MR-e

I just flashed my Gene to the latest 1402 Bios and noticed an issue. I can't manually adjust the duty cycle of my CPU Fan header. Max, Medium and Min duty cycle all show 100 and if I put in a different number and press enter, it goes straight back to 100?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks, I will go through the list. The thing is: *my system did not crash during my cluster-nonsense*.


understood - but if I read correctly, the following post&boot was fouled. This is not uncommon with an unstable system.


----------



## JySzE

Anyone else getting coil wine from their Z170 Deluxe? Its extremely annoying on my board. When ever i move my mouse while in windows i can hear it.. But in the bios i don't hear a thing. Strange ive never had this issue with any other Asus boards I've had. Its coming from the red boxed out area of the board shown:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil wine from their Z170 Deluxe? Its extremely annoying on my board. When ever i move my mouse while in windows i can hear it.. But in the bios i don't hear a thing. Strange ive never had this issue with any other Asus boards I've had. Its coming from the red boxed out area of the board shown:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I'm not getting any with mine. Coil whine usually comes from a combination of hardware, so the signal coming from a PSU interacts with certain kinds of hardware component and makes them resonate. Changing your PSU could resolve this but it's a bit of an expensive exercise in pot luck and there may be a better way.

Firstly is your CPU overclocked in any way? Is spread spectrum enabled or disabled? If it's disabled, experimenting with the VRM frequency settings in the same part of the UEFI could possibly modulate this interaction and have an effect on any sounds you are hearing. (Might be good to have Praz's/Raja's opinion on this) That is if it actually is coil whine.

Usually when talking about sounds that occur when moving the mouse, it's associated with the soundcard picking up electronic noise. I assume you've tried listening for this with the speakers/ amp switched off?

Edit: I can't find any reference to it on the website but I was under the impression these were solid caps like with Asus Graphics cards, so coil whine should be minimal. I have experienced coils whine on my old 670, but only when my display was completely black. After a while components settle down and I never heard the whine again.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> understood - but if I read correctly, the following post&boot was fouled. This is not uncommon with an unstable system.


Got it.

Just a short update before work: my PC did the next rebuild fine and idled peacefully throught the night. I then restarted, logged in, and Win10 told me that there had been a problem with the need for restart: "page fault in non-paged area". I guess that is the more friendly version of a bluescreen in Win10. Never had that before. The eventual freeze aside (once every some days) the system is running pretty awesome. Does Win10 have a problem with S/W raid?

Also I noted that during post the HDD led would flash slowly for some seconds. I have seen this before, but can't say why/when. Does the Bios have a problem with S/W raid?

In any way, I will try "hardware" (Intel Rapid Storage) raid now, as I am already on the Intel controller. Wanted to do so from the start, but I had wantet to reserve one Sata Express port for a USB 3.1 front panel then (which I haven't bought, yet).

EDIT: Having had this frequent rebuild on Win7 already, and the flashing HDD led on post... I am tempted to believe that either Bios or Z170 PCH have a serious issue with S/W raided drives.

OR it is really the PSU: I had the clicking and the blinking from here:
https://superuser.com/questions/161892/computer-doesnt-turn-on-and-hdd-activity-led-blinks


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> Anyone else getting coil wine from their Z170 Deluxe? Its extremely annoying on my board. When ever i move my mouse while in windows i can hear it.. But in the bios i don't hear a thing. Strange ive never had this issue with any other Asus boards I've had. Its coming from the red boxed out area of the board shown:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I had it with my maximus when I had c states enabled. Disabled c states and it went away.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> "page fault in non-paged area".


This indicates that after not finding the data it needed either in memory or in the page file, it was unable to locate the data on your hard drive, usually the original location it was loaded from in the first place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Also I noted that during post the HDD led would flash slowly for some seconds. I have seen this before, but can't say why/when. Does the Bios have a problem with S/W raid?
> 
> EDIT: Having had this frequent rebuild on Win7 already, and the flashing HDD led on post... I am tempted to believe that either Bios or Z170 PCH have a serious issue with S/W raided drives.


How often would you say it flashes per second? My 950 caused mine to flash about 4-5 times a second for about 45 seconds, but this was after post. Post being the time from when you press the on-switch, to the time the Asus logo disappears and the screen goes blank (For me it's the 2nd time this happens), or the initial post diagnosis screen, depending on how your bios is set.

Did you do the initial 7 install in EFI/GPT mode or MBR?

I don't think SW raid would be an issue for the motherboard or bios seeing as it is configured from within windows. The board just sees 2 separate drives. I presume you are using window's dynamic disks for SW raid?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> This indicates that after not finding the data it needed either in memory or in the page file, it was unable to locate the data on your hard drive, usually the original location it was loaded from in the first place.
> How often would you say it flashes per second? My 950 caused mine to flash about 4-5 times a second for about 45 seconds, but this was after post. Post being the time from when you press the on-switch, to the time the Asus logo disappears and the screen goes blank (For me it's the 2nd time this happens), or the initial post diagnosis screen, depending on how your bios is set.
> 
> Did you do the initial 7 install in EFI/GPT mode or MBR?
> 
> I don't think SW raid would be an issue for the motherboard or bios seeing as it is configured from within windows. The board just sees 2 separate drives. I presume you are using window's dynamic disks for SW raid?


It is more than half as slow as the usual M.2 activity. I seem to remember it was during the ASUS logo (bios hint).

7 install was EFI, as is my upgraded 10 now. I don't have the flashing each time.

Yes, I use the Windows disk management console.

Well, Bios checks for boot drives, I guess, and could detect a layout change. Then it discovers 2 drives with exactly the same layout not being hardware raided... If I were the Bios, I would be surprised at least.


----------



## pegnose

Ok, before wasting more of all our time: I will run HCI's memtest the whole day, as I had memory trouble before. If that is flawless, I am going to get another PSU. Just to make sure. Any suggestions above 700 Watts?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Well, Bios checks for boot drives, I guess, and could detect a layout change. Then it discovers 2 drives with exactly the same layout not being hardware raided... If I were the Bios, I would be surprised at least.


Ha haa BIOS empathy, that's a new one. I don't think it will notice any difference in configuration after creating a software raid as the entire thing is handled by windows. At least last time I checked which was about 2009.

At this point I feel a new PSU might be jumping the gun a bit, but if you have the spare cash it would at least rule that factor in or out. Be quiet do make good PSU's, although I've not tried the system power range.

I went from a 500w straight-power to my current HXi. Corsairs new RMi series sorted out all the controversy surrounding the previous non i versions, has decent quality components as well as slightly outperforming the HXi series whilst still being silent.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> The other thing, the hard lock:
> 
> I had updated the bios to 1402 a few days ago. And then I did a full reset (Bios battery inverted for 10 min). Then I left everything as it is. But the hard lock was still there.
> 
> I had tried different things. I had increased PCH voltage, same as DRAM voltage. Others were already increased due to the Multi Core Enhancement. Still the hard lock (this time onload during rebuild).
> 
> Then I had disabled onboard devices (USB 3.1, Hd Audio, Thunderbolt), and then finally the ASMedia Sata. Still getting the hard lock.
> 
> The again today I had the problem with the Sata HDDs not starting (clack, clack). So my current hypothesis is the PSU, as weird as it seems.


Hi, up to what dram voltage have u tried?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> It is more than half as slow as the usual M.2 activity. I seem to remember it was during the ASUS logo (bios hint).
> 
> 7 install was EFI, as is my upgraded 10 now. I don't have the flashing each time.
> 
> Yes, I use the Windows disk management console.
> 
> Well, Bios checks for boot drives, I guess, and could detect a layout change. Then it discovers 2 drives with exactly the same layout not being hardware raided... If I were the Bios, I would be surprised at least.


I have windows 10 running a SW Raid with my two Samsung 840 pro's for my Gaming Drive. Boot drive is an SM951.

No issues here. I've even done multiple re installs.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Ha haa BIOS empathy, that's a new one. I don't think it will notice any difference in configuration after creating a software raid as the entire thing is handled by windows. At least last time I checked which was about 2009.


I know it is a long shot. But tell me then: why does the PC idle the whole night, but I get the flashing and a BSOD right after reboot/login? As long as the array rebuilds, my system is rock solid (see my personal cluster-stress test from above).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> At this point I feel a new PSU might be jumping the gun a bit, but if you have the spare cash it would at least rule that factor in or out. Be quiet do make good PSU's, although I've not tried the system power range.


I do, and I want the certainty. Well, BeQuiet is well renowned. Although I had it at least two times in the past that shortly after the warranty ran out, I unplugged the power cord while the PSU switch was still on, and after that the PSU was dead. Funny, right? On the other hand: one 12V rails supplies up to 18 A, i.e. 216 W. I had my 300+ W GPU hanging on one of those and had only 2 power outages in 5 months (I was stupid, I know). But then, the System Power series is certainly rather the low-cost version. I thought: I don't need any fancy stuff. Maybe that was a bad decision.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I went from a 500w straight-power to my current HXi. Corsairs new RMi series sorted out all the controversy surrounding the previous non i versions, has decent quality components as well as slightly outperforming the HXi series whilst still being silent.


Thanks, I'll have al look.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, up to what dram voltage have u tried?


Up to 1.26 v. With that and the correct timings I wasn't ever able to provoke a hard lock any more. Not with boot CD (memtest86, HCI memtest), nor under Windows. Also ASUS Multi Core Enhancement is ON which ups several voltages. Currently, HCI is running under Windows again, but I doubt I will have any issues tonight when I get home.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I have windows 10 running a SW Raid with my two Samsung 840 pro's for my Gaming Drive. Boot drive is an SM951.
> 
> No issues here. I've even done multiple re installs.


Thanks for the feedback! At which controller?

+1 for faulty/insufficient PSU.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Up to 1.26 v. With that and the correct timings I wasn't ever able to provoke a hard lock any more. Not with boot CD (memtest86, HCI memtest), nor under Windows. Also ASUS Multi Core Enhancement is ON which ups several voltages. Currently, HCI is running under Windows again, but I doubt I will have any issues tonight when I get home.


I see, thanks for info. So 1.26v dram prevents hard locks, same for OP at Toms HW where you have also posted in, http://www.tomshardware.com/forum/id-2830772/skylake-build-randomly-freezing-crashing.html

I wonder if there is something in common with the freezes. Could it be using ram that was tested on x99, and not specifically z170 platform?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I know it is a long shot. But tell me then: why does the PC idle the whole night, but I get the flashing and a BSOD right after reboot/login? As long as the array rebuilds, my system is rock solid (see my personal cluster-stress test from above).
> I do, and I want the certainty. Well, BeQuiet is well renowned. Although I had it at least two times in the past that shortly after the warranty ran out, I unplugged the power cord while the PSU switch was still on, and after that the PSU was dead. Funny, right? On the other hand: one 12V rails supplies up to 18 A, i.e. 216 W. I had my 300+ W GPU hanging on one of those and had only 2 power outages in 5 months (I was stupid, I know). But then, the System Power series is certainly rather the low-cost version. I thought: I don't need any fancy stuff. Maybe that was a bad decision.
> Thanks, I'll have al look.


It could be any number of reasons, but yeah the only way to be sure is to try different configurations.

Very strange that a PSU would stop working entirely just from unplugging it. Did you get 2 replacements of the same PSU?

It's a common misconception that the rail that the 6/8 pin PCIE connectors handle the entire graphics card. They can draw up to 75W from the PCIe slot itself, the actual amount varies from card to card. Each power source has to be electrically isolated from each other by design, which is why I was able to get way with running 2 different PSU's (one for the main system and one for the 6/8 pins) for a while without causing a small explosion. As soon as I tried to run a drive from the 2nd PSU, something sparked because the slight differences in the voltage made the signal out of sync with the current coming up the IDE cable from the board.

Even so I would have thought you'd use 2 separate PCIe cables, one for each 6/8 pin connector?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! At which controller?
> 
> +1 for faulty/insufficient PSU.


Intel one, I use sata ports 0 + 1 (so first two).

I disable the as media on board sata ports.

Intel RST software installed via device manager so it doesn't install the program itself.

Most recent version that is on Asus website for my mobo.


----------



## nyxz

It looks like asus removed a bunch of bioses from the website, anything we should know about ?


----------



## cAney

interesting, i think the latest bios release 1602 killed my board... did anyone else update to 1602 and ran into problems?


----------



## wertyrass

Select older windows such as W8.1 and it should be there ( atleast thats how it is for my Hero VIII )


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> interesting, i think the latest bios release 1602 killed my board... did anyone else update to 1602 and ran into problems?


What could possibly lead you to that conclusion.


----------



## DS4130

All BIOS revisions missing from the X99-S page but only when selecting Win 10 64...

(Sorry just realised this was Z170!)


----------



## wertyrass

Just looked up for Z170 deluxe , and indeed only few version are avaible no matter what ... weird ?


----------



## Deders

No problems with 1602 on my board. It might just be that raja decided to release the bios versions he was holding back whilst waiting for new microcode. Maybe that BIOS is about to be released.


----------



## cAney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What could possibly lead you to that conclusion.


because my system was running before with bios version 1502, flashed the new bios 1602 and just getting code 00. tried to flashback older versions, but still code 00... but i´m pretty new to this stuff

http://www.overclock.net/t/1588807/asus-z170-deluxe-code00-after-latest-bios-1602-flashback


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> because my system was running before with bios version 1502, flashed the new bios 1602 and just getting code 00. tried to flashback older versions, but still code 00... but i´m pretty new to this stuff
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588807/asus-z170-deluxe-code00-after-latest-bios-1602-flashback


Sorry to hear that, have you contacted ASUS support for your region? The procedure can take a few moments to complete and the system may restart a few times. Be sure to wait till you receive the splash screen again before intervening.


----------



## cAney

yeah, they said i should send the board back


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> yeah, they said i should send the board back


Right, well you don't need anyone else to tell you how to do this as the information is provided for you


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> because my system was running before with bios version 1502, flashed the new bios 1602 and just getting code 00. tried to flashback older versions, but still code 00... but i´m pretty new to this stuff
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588807/asus-z170-deluxe-code00-after-latest-bios-1602-flashback


Hello

This is possibly from flashing while unstable. Probably should have fully cleared the CMOS before the flash attempt and flashed with a single stick of RAM installed.


----------



## cAney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Right, well you don't need anyone else to tell you how to do this as the information is provided for you


but when getting the new board do you think i should flash the latest bios again? don´t think its a general problem, as other user having no problems


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> but when getting the new board do you think i should flash the latest bios again? don´t think its a general problem, as other user having no problems


I've just successfully flashed to this revision with no problems, Praz has posted above a valid reason for a failed flash.


----------



## cAney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is possibly from flashing while unstable. Probably should have fully cleared the CMOS before the flash attempt and flashed with a single stick of RAM installed.


i was just running a single stick, and no oc. i think the system was stable?! just can't get the dual channel running, and decided to wait for the new bios and try it again


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> i was just running a single stick, and no oc. i think the system was stable?! just can't get the dual channel running, and decided to wait for the new bios and try it again


What speed was the memory running?


----------



## cAney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What speed was the memory running?


the stick is a corsair vengeance lpx 3200 32gb, i´m not sure exactly but it think it was running 1600 by the default settings


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> i was just running a single stick, and no oc. i think the system was stable?! just can't get the dual channel running, and decided to wait for the new bios and try it again


Hello

If there were no stability issues dual channel memory mode would have been possible.


----------



## cAney

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If there were no stability issues dual channel memory mode would have been possible.


just to understand the problem: so is a running system by default settings in single channel mode also instabel, because it can´t run dual channel? i thought it was more a problem of "compatibility" of the ram sticks, or the right configuration by ram speed and voltage


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> It looks like asus removed a bunch of bioses from the website, anything we should know about ?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *wertyrass*
> 
> Just looked up for Z170 deluxe , and indeed only few version are avaible no matter what ... weird ?


If some missing under Windows, try looking under "Others" OS.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> just to understand the problem: so is a running system by default settings in single channel mode also instabel, because it can´t run dual channel? i thought it was more a problem of "compatibility" of the ram sticks, or the right configuration by ram speed and voltage


Depends entirely on what the issue was. I have the Deluxe here and was able to flash to the same revision no problem. Seeing as you've already spoken to ASUS it's best that you follow them up and get the board replaced.


----------



## cAney

thank you for the help


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks for the feedback! At which controller?
> 
> +1 for faulty/insufficient PSU.


Just a short update: had a freeze again, presumably after successful rebuild, this time without reboot. Have ordered a more powerful PSU, will be there tomorrow: BeQuiet Dark Power Pro 11 750 W (ATX 2.4, ERP Lot 6, Haswell c-states, 25 or 30 Amps per rail). But this definitely is my last BQ in case there will be another issue with it!


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It could be any number of reasons, but yeah the only way to be sure is to try different configurations.
> 
> Very strange that a PSU would stop working entirely just from unplugging it. Did you get 2 replacements of the same PSU?


You can have voltage spikes on disconnecting a circuit. Funny thing is, I surely wasn't very careful *before* the warranty ran out, either.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> It's a common misconception that the rail that the 6/8 pin PCIE connectors handle the entire graphics card. They can draw up to 75W from the PCIe slot itself, the actual amount varies from card to card. Each power source has to be electrically isolated from each other by design, which is why I was able to get way with running 2 different PSU's (one for the main system and one for the 6/8 pins) for a while without causing a small explosion. As soon as I tried to run a drive from the 2nd PSU, something sparked because the slight differences in the voltage made the signal out of sync with the current coming up the IDE cable from the board.


Outch!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Even so I would have thought you'd use 2 separate PCIe cables, one for each 6/8 pin connector?


Each cable has two connectors. I mean you have to be able to run two 200 W GPUs in one case, right? But I just wasn't thinking. Its a 980ti, and it is one of the most overclocked specimen.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Intel one, I use sata ports 0 + 1 (so first two).
> 
> I disable the as media on board sata ports.
> 
> Intel RST software installed via device manager so it doesn't install the program itself.
> 
> Most recent version that is on Asus website for my mobo.


Thanks!


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *cAney*
> 
> because my system was running before with bios version 1502, flashed the new bios 1602 and just getting code 00. tried to flashback older versions, but still code 00... but i´m pretty new to this stuff
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1588807/asus-z170-deluxe-code00-after-latest-bios-1602-flashback


If you are still getting nowhere: somebody else reported this, I think. Invert the CMOS battery in the slot for 5-10 min. The retry.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> If some missing under Windows, try looking under "Others" OS.


I suspect they begin to remove the bioses with the faulty micro code (AVX bug).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I suspect they begin to remove the bioses with the faulty micro code (AVX bug).


not a bug for x99 and those are undergoing the same event... a website refresh most likely?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not a bug for x99 and those are undergoing the same event... a website refresh most likely?


Right.

For the Z170 Hero I can see 0603 and 1001 atm. The rest is listed under "Other" OSs. Maybe just a server problem.

EDIT: Weird, manuals too.


----------



## pegnose

Did somebody check out the "ASMedia USB 3.1 FW update tool"?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Thanks!


As i presume your using the WD Green in your sig for storage, do you find it spins down correctly (assuming you have Windows set to allow this) with the RST driver installed?

None of mine do


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> As i presume your using the WD Green in your sig for storage, do you find it spins down correctly (assuming you have Windows set to allow this) with the RST driver installed?
> 
> None of mine do


In only tried this before on the ASM1061 controller. Then they did. Although... I had set it to 20 min. And often they didn't reach that timeout. When I set it to 1 min then, they instantaneously went off. Win10 seems to keep them busy.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> In only tried this before on the ASM1061 controller. Then they did. Although... I had set it to 20 min. And often they didn't reach that timeout. When I set it to 1 min then, they instantaneously went off. Win10 seems to keep them busy.


With the Asmedia controller they will, it's that pesky Intel driver that just keeps them spinning... It's also that I have a few SSD's attached which would unlikely enter sleep too, though it's hard to tell, guess only getting out the kilowatt meter and uninstalling RST will reveal


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> With the Asmedia controller they will, it's that pesky Intel driver that just keeps them spinning... It's also that I have a few SSD's attached which would unlikely enter sleep too, though it's hard to tell, guess only getting out the kilowatt meter and uninstalling RST will reveal


Just out of curiosity: do you have LPM enabled (in Bios and RST console)?

As Win10 is really good with SSDs by now (you can manually trim -> "optimize"), I wouldn't think that it sends those to sleep. But who knows.

Well, unless your drives will sleep for longer times (hours), it is really hard to tell what is better for your budget: power saving or hardware preservation (by not wearing the mechanics off). If you have 2 drives, you'll probably save <10 W in 50% of the time. If your machine actually runs 24/7/52, that saves you 43.8 kWh. That would cost me roughly $13, and that is green power.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Just out of curiosity: do you have LPM enabled (in Bios and RST console)?
> 
> As Win10 is really good with SSDs by now (you can manually trim -> "optimize"), I wouldn't think that it sends those to sleep. But who knows.
> 
> Well, unless your drives will sleep for longer times (hours), it is really hard to tell what is better for your budget: power saving or hardware preservation (by not wearing the mechanics off). If you have 2 drives, you'll probably save <10 W in 50% of the time. If your machine actually runs 24/7/52, that saves you 43.8 kWh. That would cost me roughly $13, and that is green power.


LPM - Link state power management? Enabled.

Many hours of HDD sleep indeed, it's a home workstation with 2 x 6TB WD reds, 2 x 850 EVO, 850 Pro and a PCIe SSD for system drive (not relevant to the sleep issue), don't ask about the storage requirements but I'd think it could equate to a fair amount of power saving over the course of a year... More the unnecessary wastage caused by driver behavior that I'm pondering... Not to mention the hardware preservation you speak of!

Also for the record that's not a Z170 rig, but the one in the house exhibits identical behavior with RST installed...


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Did somebody check out the "ASMedia USB 3.1 FW update tool"?


Yeap works just fine and dandy as expected

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3010#post_24792450


----------



## KixNGrins

Well, I spent the last 3-4 days trying just about every combination of CSM settings. I think Deders was on the right track by questioning my Win7 Installation DVD. I also think my bootable USB was set up incorrectly, which is why neither allowed me to load WIN7 in UEFI mode. When it did work and actually install Windows, it was doing so by fluke when CSM was set to Auto, and actually using UEFI & Legacy OPROM setting.

I found a link on how to create an UEFI bootable USB using a program called Rufus and downloaded a copy of Win7 64-bit ISO file from Microsoft:

http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html

Although the instructions are fairly straight-forward, I'm a little confused on a couple of requirements/instructions and need some advice and help.

•Set the boot mode to use UEFI and not CSM (Compatibility Support Module) in your UEFI firmware settings.
•Temporarily disable Secure Boot in your UEFI firmware settings. Some motherboards will not boot from a USB unless you do this first. When the Windows installation is finished, you can enable secure boot if you like.
•If you have fast boot or ultra-fast boot enabled in your UEFI firmware (if supported), then you may need to temporarily disable it until Windows has finished installing to be able to boot from a USB flash drive at boot.

The instructions do not say "when" to do these three things. The last bullet seems to apply after having made the UEFI USB, and just before installing Windows 7. The first two bullets, I don't know if they mean prior to creating UEFI USB, or after. I'm thinking it should occur before creating the USB. The first bullet is really confusing, because the CSM is where I set it to Auto or Enabled in order to use UEFI.

I also am a little leery of disabling Secure Boot. Am I going to lose the Keys that are stored, for when I need to Enable again? I also could not figure out how to change Secure Boot to Disable, as it only displays and is not adjustable. I tried changing CSM to Disabled and I also changed the OS Type on the Secure Boot screen from Windows UEFI mode, to Other OS. But the Secure Boot continued to be Enabled.

Any help answering these questions will be appreciated.

Kix


----------



## error-id10t

Last bullet point, do it before you start if you find it causing problems. Might as well just do it and then enable them back after install.

Secure Boot is separate so if you need to then disable it. If you want GPT install (you do) then you need CSM disabled.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Last bullet point, do it before you start if you find it causing problems. Might as well just do it and then enable them back after install.
> 
> Secure Boot is separate so if you need to then disable it. If you want GPT install (you do) then you need CSM disabled.


Thanks for the reply. Disabling Fast Boot and setting CSM to Disabled is simple. When it comes to disabling Secure Boot, I guess I'll wait to see if I have issues first. But I am curious... How does Secure Boot get set to Disabled, since it isn't adjustable? The Z170 manual is not very clear about this (to me). Does a person delete all of the keys under Key Management (after first saving them to USB, so they can be reloaded)?

Thanks,
Kix


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Disabling Fast Boot and setting CSM to Disabled is simple.


Change that statement to "Disabling Fast Boot is simple".

When I disable Launch CSM, I no longer have my SSD drive that has Win7 loaded in order to boot, in order to create the UEFI bootable USB. Do I need to reinstall Windows 7 while having Boot Devices Control set to "Legacy OPROM Only"?

Or, is it as simple as creating the UEFI bootable USB using an older computer that doesn't have UEFI?

Thanks.


----------



## KixNGrins

Well, I tried using a UEFI bootable USB I made at work today on a machine that I don't think has UEFI (not 100% sure). I get the same thing I've been getting while trying to load directly from my Install DVD with CSM set to Enabled and Boot Device Control set to UEFI Only. However, it did make it a little further once UEFI screen closes. With the UEFI USB, the first time I ran it, it loaded Windows files, but when it got to the Windows screen where there are 4 balls coming together, it locked up and my monitor powered itself off. Second time I tried it, I got a black screen with underscores bouncing around a few areas, then it locked up and shut my monitor off (didn't even make it to any Windows screens....

The strange thing is, when I set Launch CSM to Disabled, my UEFI USB drive was listed in my Boot Order screen and was preceded by UEFI: in the name. Not knowing what to expect, I thought by setting CSM to disabled, I would not see anything UEFI related.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> When it comes to disabling Secure Boot, I guess I'll wait to see if I have issues first. But I am curious... How does Secure Boot get set to Disabled, since it isn't adjustable?
> 
> Thanks,
> Kix


Choose "other OS".

On your second post, you're obviously running win7 in MBR right, disable CSM and problem happens - it doesn't exist supposedly. Anyhow, I'm little lost what you're trying to do..?

1) Use Rufus to create a bootable USB with EFI: GPT partition scheme for UEFI
2) Use the ISO to burn it there
3) Disable CSM etc etc so it appears in your boot menu (see earlier questions)
4) Boot from it and install

I think you need some specific Win7 driver there too, I'm sure someone has linked that to you previously? I don't do Win7 so I'm not sure on that part but that's a one-off easy thing once you find it.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Choose "other OS".
> 
> On your second post, you're obviously running win7 in MBR right, disable CSM and problem happens - it doesn't exist supposedly. Anyhow, I'm little lost what you're trying to do..?
> 
> 1) Use Rufus to create a bootable USB with EFI: GPT partition scheme for UEFI
> 2) Use the ISO to burn it there
> 3) Disable CSM etc etc so it appears in your boot menu (see earlier questions)
> 4) Boot from it and install
> 
> I think you need some specific Win7 driver there too, I'm sure someone has linked that to you previously? I don't do Win7 so I'm not sure on that part but that's a one-off easy thing once you find it.


Yes to steps 1-4. I can only seem to do step #1 on a different machine because when I switch CSM to disable on the machine I'm putting together, I can't see in my Boot Menu, a drive that's got Win 7 installed (it's a drive I installed Win7 on in the wrong fashion). The instructions I found and shared link above, seem to imply I should be making the UEFI USB on the same machine as I'm trying to build.

If I use a UEFI USB made on another machine, when I try step #4 after setting CSM to Disable, I can see it listed in my Boot Menu (preceded with UEFI. Ican can see it black screen with a white progress bar that says Loading Windows files (does this twice). The Starting Windows screens appears with the four colored orbs circling each other. Then, my it reboots my PC. When I press F2 to view my UEFI, the CSM has automatically been reset to Enabled. I did press Save & Restart when I changed CSM to Disabled in step #3.

I'm trying to install Win7 on an interim SSD drive (GPT partition) in order to add NVMe drivers, then clone that over to my Samsung 950 M.2 NVMe SSD that I want to use for Apps. The interim SSD will then be used for data.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Well, I spent the last 3-4 days trying just about every combination of CSM settings. I think Deders was on the right track by questioning my Win7 Installation DVD. I also think my bootable USB was set up incorrectly, which is why neither allowed me to load WIN7 in UEFI mode. When it did work and actually install Windows, it was doing so by fluke when CSM was set to Auto, and actually using UEFI & Legacy OPROM setting.
> 
> I found a link on how to create an UEFI bootable USB using a program called Rufus and downloaded a copy of Win7 64-bit ISO file from Microsoft:
> 
> http://www.eightforums.com/tutorials/15458-uefi-bootable-usb-flash-drive-create-windows.html
> 
> Although the instructions are fairly straight-forward, I'm a little confused on a couple of requirements/instructions and need some advice and help.


Do you now have a version of windows with the UFI folder on the boot drive? It shouldn't matter which PC it was created on or whether it has UEFI, the image should contain all the info it needs.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> •Set the boot mode to use UEFI and not CSM (Compatibility Support Module) in your UEFI firmware settings.
> •Temporarily disable Secure Boot in your UEFI firmware settings. Some motherboards will not boot from a USB unless you do this first. When the Windows installation is finished, you can enable secure boot if you like.
> •If you have fast boot or ultra-fast boot enabled in your UEFI firmware (if supported), then you may need to temporarily disable it until Windows has finished installing to be able to boot from a USB flash drive at boot.
> 
> The instructions do not say "when" to do these three things. The last bullet seems to apply after having made the UEFI USB, and just before installing Windows 7. The first two bullets, I don't know if they mean prior to creating UEFI USB, or after. I'm thinking it should occur before creating the USB. The first bullet is really confusing, because the CSM is where I set it to Auto or Enabled in order to use UEFI.
> 
> I also am a little leery of disabling Secure Boot. Am I going to lose the Keys that are stored, for when I need to Enable again? I also could not figure out how to change Secure Boot to Disable, as it only displays and is not adjustable. I tried changing CSM to Disabled and I also changed the OS Type on the Secure Boot screen from Windows UEFI mode, to Other OS. But the Secure Boot continued to be Enabled.
> 
> Any help answering these questions will be appreciated.
> 
> Kix


First point, So long as you don't set CSM to enabled or legacy, it will be able to use UEFI boot. If fully disabling CSM causes you issues, then set it to Auto. Set this before you install windows.
Second point, worth trying if you can't see the USB drive after a couple of restarts.
Third point, again worth trying if you have no success, but I'd re-enable Secure boot first and then disable it if that doesn't work, just to find out which setting is affecting it.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Change that statement to "Disabling Fast Boot is simple".
> 
> When I disable Launch CSM, I no longer have my SSD drive that has Win7 loaded in order to boot, in order to create the UEFI bootable USB. Do I need to reinstall Windows 7 while having Boot Devices Control set to "Legacy OPROM Only"?
> 
> Or, is it as simple as creating the UEFI bootable USB using an older computer that doesn't have UEFI?
> 
> Thanks.


The bios just doesn't detect any bootable data on those drives yet. it can still see them and so should the Windows install process.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I get the same thing I've been getting while trying to load directly from my Install DVD with CSM set to Enabled and Boot Device Control set to UEFI Only. However, it did make it a little further once UEFI screen closes. With the UEFI USB, the first time I ran it, it loaded Windows files, but when it got to the Windows screen where there are 4 balls coming together, it locked up and my monitor powered itself off. Second time I tried it, I got a black screen with underscores bouncing around a few areas, then it locked up and shut my monitor off (didn't even make it to any Windows screens....
> 
> The strange thing is, when I set Launch CSM to Disabled, my UEFI USB drive was listed in my Boot Order screen and was preceded by UEFI: in the name. Not knowing what to expect, I thought by setting CSM to disabled, I would not see anything UEFI related.


Setting CSM to disable or Auto is the only way you'll see a UEFI prefix. Compatibility Support Module is only there to allow for legacy MBR type installations.

How many outputs are connected from you graphics card? When the screen goes blank, have you tried seeing if anything is outputting from the on-board GPU instead? this can sometimes happen.

What do you mean by underscores?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Choose "other OS".
> 
> I think you need some specific Win7 driver there too, I'm sure someone has linked that to you previously? I don't do Win7 so I'm not sure on that part but that's a one-off easy thing once you find it.


I would leave the OS type to UEFI compatible, Other OS is for non UEFI installs.

You can get an extracted version of the Samsung NVMe driver to put in the boot directory of you USB and manually load it during the windows install so it sees your 950 from here. You should then be able to install directly onto the 950.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap works just fine and dandy as expected
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3010#post_24792450


I rather meant: does it solve any issue? For you? I remember a while ago some people claimed their system to be freezing on USB driver install.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I rather meant: does it solve any issue? For you? I remember a while ago some people claimed their system to be freezing on USB driver install.


ah, sorry. I haven't had issues and it hasn't brought up new ones.


----------



## pegnose

@[email protected]: Do you happen to know what the (relatively) slowly (maybe like 3/s) blinking HDD Led during post can be caused by?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> @[email protected]: Do you happen to know what the (relatively) slowly (maybe like 3/s) blinking HDD Led during post can be caused by?


Direct questions like that at your local support

Please don't take this the wrong way, if that's possible - but you're polluting the thread with such inane and trivial questions now that it's making the thread hard to read for others.

There are people who genuinely need help troubleshooting here so please respect that. Thank you


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Direct questions like that at your local support
> 
> Please don't take this the wrong way, if that's possible - but you're polluting the thread with such inane and trivial questions now that it's making the thread hard to read for others.
> 
> There are people who genuinely need help troubleshooting here so please respect that. Thank you


Got it. The question actually is addressing the very same issue I tried to solve from the beginning. But I understand your point.

@all: Sorry for getting at your nerves.


----------



## FEAR6655

Has anyone experienced occasional cases where all USB is dead after Windows startup? Sometimes when I boot to Windows, all of the USB ports (USB2.0, USB3.0 and USB3.1) appear completely dead; nothing works and even the LEDs on peripherals won't light. I have to reset the system to recover, the system is still responsive but I have no input methods. I've never seen it happen during POST or at UEFI (I've always been able to get into UEFI and never seen my keyboard lights off at that stage).

Z170 Pro Gaming, all drivers are up to date, although I am still on BIOS 0803.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Has anyone experienced occasional cases where all USB is dead after Windows startup? Sometimes when I boot to Windows, all of the USB ports (USB2.0, USB3.0 and USB3.1) appear completely dead; nothing works and even the LEDs on peripherals won't light. I have to reset the system to recover, the system is still responsive but I have no input methods. I've never seen it happen during POST or at UEFI (I've always been able to get into UEFI and never seen my keyboard lights off at that stage).
> 
> Z170 Pro Gaming, all drivers are up to date, although I am still on BIOS 0803.


Are you using windows 7? If so is HXCI handoff enabled in the bios?


----------



## mtrai

@[email protected]: Quick question I just noticed this morning (USA east coast time) that all Z170 bios after 10/30/2015 have been pulled from ASUS support pages...was this done in error or is there some issue we should be aware of? I checked 4 different z170 boards to see.

Or anyone else have any idea?

/edit After checking over on the official ROG forums, it appears an inadvertant change was made to the support pages. When you select your OS it only shows up to 10/30/2015 bios, however if you click OTHER instead of a specific OS, it shows all released bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @[email protected]: Quick question I just noticed this morning (USA east coast time) that all Z170 bios after 10/30/2015 have been pulled from ASUS support pages...was this done in error or is there some issue we should be aware of? I checked 4 different z170 boards to see.
> 
> Or anyone else have any idea?
> 
> /edit After checking over on the official ROG forums, it appears an inadvertant change was made to the support pages. When you select your OS it only shows up to 10/30/2015 bios, however if you click OTHER instead of a specific OS, it shows all released bios.


I'll think of a response for you just as long as you promise not to ask the same question when they reappear on the site.


----------



## mugam

That seems to be a local Problem, using ww.asus.de everthing is OK and all Bios files are visible ....


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Do you now have a version of windows with the UFI folder on the boot drive? It shouldn't matter which PC it was created on or whether it has UEFI, the image should contain all the info it needs.
> 
> First point, So long as you don't set CSM to enabled or legacy, it will be able to use UEFI boot. If fully disabling CSM causes you issues, then set it to Auto. Set this before you install windows.
> 
> How many outputs are connected from you graphics card? When the screen goes blank, have you tried seeing if anything is outputting from the on-board GPU instead? this can sometimes happen.
> 
> What do you mean by underscores?


Thanks for the reply, Deders.

Even after creating the UEFI USB from the ISO file, I still do not see a UFI folder. I do have a folder named EFI which contains two folders, Boot (which has a single file bootx64.efi) and Microsoft (which contains another folder named Boot).

Tonight I'll try disabling Secure Boot, next try connecting HDMI cable directly to mobo instead of GPU (I only have one GPU), and then try CSM = Auto one more time.

Concerning the underscores, if you imagine a diagonal line from upper left corner of screen to lower right, it flashes an underscore several times in the upper right corner, then flashes underscore several times mid-way between upper right corner and center of screen.

In searching Google, I see many other people have had this issue over the past 3-4 years while try to load Windows 7. Windows begins to load files, switches to "Starting Windows" screen which has the four animated color spots above Win7 logo, then everything freezes. Mine doesn't freeze, but it reboots my computer and also automatically changes my CSM setting back to Enabled in UEFI. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a true fix for the problem. All of the fixes I've seen, is switch to Compatibility mode and load Windows 7 to MBR partitioned drive. Yes that works as a band-aid to install Win7 (which is where I currently am), but they don't realize it's really not in UEFI mode when booting...

I would like to over-clock at some point in time, but figure what's the point if I'm loading my OS in a "less than optimum performance" manner.

Thanks again,
Kix

.


----------



## MR-e

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> I just flashed my Gene to the latest 1402 Bios and noticed an issue. I can't manually adjust the duty cycle of my CPU Fan header. Max, Medium and Min duty cycle all show 100 and if I put in a different number and press enter, it goes straight back to 100?


Turns out you can't manually adjust the PWM Duty Cycles on the Swiftech H220-X. I swapped out to my Noctua NH-D15S setup and the controls work fine with the PWM Fan.

Would I also be able to get some help stabilizing my OC? So far, I'm stress testing with Realbench and it's BSOD'ing during the Handbrake. Temps hover around 75-80 degrees. Have not touched Ram or Cache yet as I'm trying to dial in the Core first and it's driving me bonkers at 4.6GHz.


Spoiler: Warning: UEFI Screenshots!


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the reply, Deders.
> 
> Even after creating the UEFI USB from the ISO file, I still do not see a UFI folder. I do have a folder named EFI which contains two folders, Boot (which has a single file bootx64.efi) and Microsoft (which contains another folder named Boot).
> 
> Tonight I'll try disabling Secure Boot, next try connecting HDMI cable directly to mobo instead of GPU (I only have one GPU), and then try CSM = Auto one more time.
> 
> Concerning the underscores, if you imagine a diagonal line from upper left corner of screen to lower right, it flashes an underscore several times in the upper right corner, then flashes underscore several times mid-way between upper right corner and center of screen.
> 
> In searching Google, I see many other people have had this issue over the past 3-4 years while try to load Windows 7. Windows begins to load files, switches to "Starting Windows" screen which has the four animated color spots above Win7 logo, then everything freezes. Mine doesn't freeze, but it reboots my computer and also automatically changes my CSM setting back to Enabled in UEFI. Unfortunately, I have yet to find a true fix for the problem. All of the fixes I've seen, is switch to Compatibility mode and load Windows 7 to MBR partitioned drive. Yes that works as a band-aid to install Win7 (which is where I currently am), but they don't realize it's really not in UEFI mode when booting...
> 
> I would like to over-clock at some point in time, but figure what's the point if I'm loading my OS in a "less than optimum performance" manner.
> 
> Thanks again,
> Kix
> 
> .


I meant EFI, it should be ok.

Changing back to legacy isn't a good sign, maybe it things something isn't compatible. If you get the chance, load GPUz up and see if the UEFI capable bios box ticked. What GPU do you have and which vbios version? Is there a UEFI compatible vbios update? Could be worth trying to see if it installs properly when just using the IGP.

Do you still get the drive light flashing when windows loads?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sexpot*
> 
> Turns out you can't manually adjust the PWM Duty Cycles on the Swiftech H220-X. I swapped out to my Noctua NH-D15S setup and the controls work fine with the PWM Fan.
> 
> Would I also be able to get some help stabilizing my OC? So far, I'm stress testing with Realbench and it's BSOD'ing during the Handbrake. Temps hover around 75-80 degrees. Have not touched Ram or Cache yet as I'm trying to dial in the Core first and it's driving me bonkers at 4.6GHz.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: UEFI Screenshots!


check yer PM


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Changing back to legacy isn't a good sign, maybe it thinks something isn't compatible. If you get the chance, load GPUz up and see if the UEFI capable bios box ticked. What GPU do you have and which vbios version? Is there a UEFI compatible vbios update? Could be worth trying to see if it installs properly when just using the IGP.
> 
> Do you still get the drive light flashing when windows loads?


So, I tried I first tried to disable Secure Boot. I changed OS Type to "Other OS" and rebooted. After checking UEFI bios, I could see the Key Mangemen was "Unloaded" but Secure Boot still was set to Enable. I'm not sure that changing OS Type actually disabled Secure Boot, or if the PK Mangement being unloaded is preventing Secure Boot from working. Either way, loading WIN7 from the UEFI Bootable USB failed at the same place, booting my mobo and reverting my UEFI CMS setting to Enabled. On Secure Boot screen, I set OS Type back to UEFI.

I tried changing Launch CSM to "Auto" again and rebooted to the UEFI USB (which I forgot to try last night with the new UEFI USB). No change in results.

My GPU is an EVGA GeForce GTW 980 Ti FTW. I removed the GPU and connected the monitor directly to the Z170D via HDMI, and tried loading Win7 again. Same results. Win 7 still reboots when I see the Starting Windows screen, and also changes my UEFI CSM setting back to enabled.

While I had the 980 Ti GPU out, I downloaded GPU-Z and ran it. It showed the UEFI Capable Bios as unchecked. Not sure if that's a clue, or if it's unchecked because I booted into Win 7 using CSM Enabled and Legacy OPROM on MBR partitioned drive. I reinstalled my GPU and updated the latest drivers from EVGA website. I didn't see any vBIOS updates listed, but maybe it's a part of updating the drivers? I rebooted and tried to load Win 7 again via UEFI USB drive, and it made no difference. I opened CPU-Z, and things looked different than when I was using stock Z170-D HDMI output. I can't find a UEFI capability checkbox in CPU-Z, and I don't see a BIOS version for the GPU either. From reading about the Nvidia GTX series, I see they have a special software to update the vBios, so I'm doubting that updating the drivers also updates the BIOS. But I'm not sure why EVGA site doesn't list any available, and not sure if I can use a different MFR's bios without running a very expensive GPU. Guess maybe I should contact EVGA about that.... I did notice that the logo in CPU-z switched from Intel to Nvidia, depending if I was running stock Z170-D or EVGA GTX 980 vide outputs.

In a previous post, I mentioned seeing many people with the same issue. It's not ASUS specific, or specific to the Z170's. It's a broad issue, and I can't understand why I can't find a fix going back 4 years of reading about this on various forums (aside from loading with CSM enabled and calling it "good"). I don't understand why some people have been able to be successful in loading WIN 7 in UEFI mode?

I'm not to the point of capitulation yet (WIn 10 instead of Win 7). It's frustrating...

I appreciate any guidance..

Kix

PS. Looking back at my notes, when I try to upgrade my Video drivers from the ASUS website, I get a message when running that states it failed to update "Doesn't meet minimum requirements." It's version Intel_Graphics_Win7-81-10_VER2019154285


----------



## rt123

@KixNGrins I know Deders is already helping you, sorry to jump in between.

Tell me if I am wrong, but you are having issues getting Windows 7 to install on your setup or there is more than that going on.? I tried to go through your previous posts, but it was confusing for me. If you don't mind, can you please tell me in _*short*_, what exactly is the issue you are facing. Just trying to see if I can be of any help to you.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> @[email protected]: Quick question I just noticed this morning (USA east coast time) that all Z170 bios after 10/30/2015 have been pulled from ASUS support pages...was this done in error or is there some issue we should be aware of? I checked 4 different z170 boards to see.
> 
> Or anyone else have any idea?
> 
> /edit After checking over on the official ROG forums, it appears an inadvertant change was made to the support pages. When you select your OS it only shows up to 10/30/2015 bios, however if you click OTHER instead of a specific OS, it shows all released bios.


Yes, just a server side issue. The files will replicate over soon.


----------



## [email protected]

Hi,

I will be travelling for work from 1/27(today) - early March. Time online will be limited, so won't be on forums much.

-Raja


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @KixNGrins I know Deders is already helping you, sorry to jump in between.
> 
> Tell me if I am wrong, but you are having issues getting Windows 7 to install on your setup or there is more than that going on.? I tried to go through your previous posts, but it was confusing for me. If you don't mind, can you please tell me in _*short*_, what exactly is the issue you are facing. Just trying to see if I can be of any help to you.


I appreciate any help from anyone, rt123. Thanks for responding. In short....as short as I can describe it...

My #1 issue is that I can't get Windows 7 to install on my new build. My goal is to have Win 7 64-bit installed on a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe M.2 512GB SSD on an ASUS Z170-Deluxe mobo, with the 950 installed in the M.2 slot of the mobo and it being my primary drive for OS and Apps. The caveat is that it must be UEFI to take advantage of both UEFI Bios and OS, and any other hardware. Pardon the tone, but I don't want my "new" build to be "Legacy" as much as I can (except the Win 7 thingy). Everything aside from that, that I've posted, is trying to figure out how to do it, and why I can't. Keep in mind, I'm a novice and haven't built a PC in 5 years, so technology has changed a little bit...

I need to deal with my DVD Win 7 install disk not having USB 3.0 drivers, and it also not having NVMe drivers. I chose a route to install to an interim SSD to load Win 7 and the USB 3.0 drivers. Then to install NVMe drivers, and then to clone "that" to the 950 M.2 drive. Maybe that's the wrong route? But I have this gut feeling that it's not the wrong route and I'm over-looking something.

From what I've learned so far and as end results goes is: What I install from must be preceded by [UEFI:] in the Boot Menu, and regardless of what SSD drive it goes to, it must end up as being partitioned as GPT. Maybe I'm wrong here...

When I try to install Win 7 from my UEFI Bootable USB (with UEFI and Launch CSM set to Disabled), I see a black screen that shows "Windows files installing" progress bar at the bottom, twice. Then it shows the "Windows is Starting" screen with the four animated colored dots joining. Then it reboots my PC, and changes my UEFI settings to CSM = Enabled.

My apologies for not making it any shorter, but that is where I'm at, in a nut-shell...

Again, I appreciate your reply and any help.
Kix

My basic system is (I have it stripped down): ASUS Z170-Deluxe, Intel i7-6700, G-Skill 32GB RAM (4x8G 3400MHz),.EVGA !000G PSU, 2x ASUS Blu-Ray ODRs, As far as my SSD's goes, I'm currently using a SanDisk Ultra II 960GB SSD and a SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SSD (in the interim). I removed the Samsung M.2 drive (I hope I don't lose another loose screw in the works when reinstalling).. On the sidelines, I have the 950 Pro NVMe M.2 and the EVGA GX 980 Ti GPU,to install

From whatI've learned,


----------



## misoonigiri

Hi KixNGrins,
From MSI site, Win7 from Optical drive = UEFI mode YES, https://service.msicomputer.com/msi_user/support/TechFAQdetail.aspx?formid=3339

From Asrock site, Win7 from Optical drive but using USB k/b & mouse may require changing Bios setting (MSI Bios has this too, but I'm not sure if Asus Bios has this), http://www.asrock.com/microsite/Win7Install/

From Reddit, Win7 + F6 load driver is mentioned, https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/

Hope the links provide u more guidance


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @KixNGrins I know Deders is already helping you, sorry to jump in between.
> 
> Tell me if I am wrong, but you are having issues getting Windows 7 to install on your setup or there is more than that going on.? I tried to go through your previous posts, but it was confusing for me. If you don't mind, can you please tell me in _*short*_, what exactly is the issue you are facing. Just trying to see if I can be of any help to you.


The main issue here is that the 950 pro is only really compatible in UEFI mode. When installed in MBR mode (usually by copying an installation over from another source) although it still works, the boot time is extended by about 45 seconds, during which the drive light flashes on and off in a very even pattern, about 4-5 times a second. Not normal drive activity.

For some reason something is stopping his board from getting much further than the initial setup screen when attempting a GPT install.

@KixNGrins

The Vbios like pretty much all firmware, will be separate from drivers. You should note that having the 980TI removed from the system whilst checking to see if its vbios is compatible with UEFI won't give you the info you want, although I probably could have been clearer in my instructions.

The Intel IGP should be UEFI compatible, mine is, it was the only way I could get a picture on my screen with CSM disabled.

Is that all the hardware that you have plugged into the mobo? no additional PCIe cards? It would be worthwhile to unplug everything including the 980TI, leaving just your CPU and Ram and 1 disk to try at a time. I would start with the 950 Pro. Mine was one of the first available in the UK so I doubt it's firmware is any more advanced than any other out there. It works fine with my board.

Set your primary display to Auto, CSM to Auto,

Set OS type in secure boot to UEFI capable, you can experiment with switching this off and see what works next time around

Also make sure the Keyboard and Mouse emulator in the USB configuration is enabled. You'll also want XHCI handoff enabled.

Have the Samsung NVMe file I linked you to ready on your USB. Boot from it with the UEFI prefix, be ready to manually load the Samsung driver when you get the opportunity. Let us know how you get on.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> I appreciate any help from anyone, rt123. Thanks for responding. In short....as short as I can describe it...
> 
> My #1 issue is that I can't get Windows 7 to install on my new build. My goal is to have Win 7 64-bit installed on a Samsung 950 Pro NVMe M.2 512GB SSD on an ASUS Z170-Deluxe mobo, with the 950 installed in the M.2 slot of the mobo and it being my primary drive for OS and Apps. The caveat is that it must be UEFI to take advantage of both UEFI Bios and OS, and any other hardware. Pardon the tone, but I don't want my "new" build to be "Legacy" as much as I can (except the Win 7 thingy). Everything aside from that, that I've posted, is trying to figure out how to do it, and why I can't. Keep in mind, I'm a novice and haven't built a PC in 5 years, so technology has changed a little bit...
> 
> I need to deal with my DVD Win 7 install disk not having USB 3.0 drivers, and it also not having NVMe drivers. I chose a route to install to an interim SSD to load Win 7 and the USB 3.0 drivers. Then to install NVMe drivers, and then to clone "that" to the 950 M.2 drive. Maybe that's the wrong route? But I have this gut feeling that it's not the wrong route and I'm over-looking something.
> 
> From what I've learned so far and as end results goes is: What I install from must be preceded by [UEFI:] in the Boot Menu, and regardless of what SSD drive it goes to, it must end up as being partitioned as GPT. Maybe I'm wrong here...
> 
> When I try to install Win 7 from my UEFI Bootable USB (with UEFI and Launch CSM set to Disabled), I see a black screen that shows "Windows files installing" progress bar at the bottom, twice. Then it shows the "Windows is Starting" screen with the four animated colored dots joining. Then it reboots my PC, and changes my UEFI settings to CSM = Enabled.
> 
> My apologies for not making it any shorter, but that is where I'm at, in a nut-shell...
> 
> Again, I appreciate your reply and any help.
> Kix
> 
> My basic system is (I have it stripped down): ASUS Z170-Deluxe, Intel i7-6700, G-Skill 32GB RAM (4x8G 3400MHz),.EVGA !000G PSU, 2x ASUS Blu-Ray ODRs, As far as my SSD's goes, I'm currently using a SanDisk Ultra II 960GB SSD and a SanDisk Ultra II 480GB SSD (in the interim). I removed the Samsung M.2 drive (I hope I don't lose another loose screw in the works when reinstalling).. On the sidelines, I have the 950 Pro NVMe M.2 and the EVGA GX 980 Ti GPU,to install
> 
> From whatI've learned,


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> The main issue here is that the 950 pro is only really compatible in UEFI mode. When installed in MBR mode (usually by copying an installation over from another source) although it still works, the boot time is extended by about 45 seconds, during which the drive light flashes on and off in a very even pattern, about 4-5 times a second. Not normal drive activity.
> 
> For some reason something is stopping his board from getting much further than the initial setup screen when attempting a GPT install.


Thanks for the explanation guys.









@KixNGrins Here's a Win7 Ultimate ISO with XHCI drivers Slipstreamed.
https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7k26x4dNAO5VnhrU3N5cmY1c0U/edit?pli=1

You can use this ISO to install Win7 through USB on Skylake with Zero issues.
And here's something for the NVMe drivers. Read the OP
https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/

Edit:- You should put the NVMe drivers on another blank USB & have it connected to the PC at boot time, just like Win7 USB. Or you can put em on a blank SSD.
Also, here's the tool I use to create bootable Win7 USB, I prefer it over Rufus. https://wintoflash.com/home/en/
Has some ads, but I like it better.

Edit2:- Hopefully by using this method, you don't need to mess around with various options in the BIOS.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Thanks for the explanation guys.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @KixNGrins Here's a Win7 Ultimate ISO with XHCI drivers Slipstreamed.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7k26x4dNAO5VnhrU3N5cmY1c0U/edit?pli=1
> 
> You can use this ISO to install Win7 through USB on Skylake with Zero issues.
> And here's something for the NVMe drivers. Read the OP
> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/
> 
> Edit:- You should put the NVMe drivers on another blank USB & have it connected to the PC at boot time, just like Win7 USB. Or you can put em on a blank SSD.
> Also, here's the tool I use to create bootable Win7 USB, I prefer it over Rufus. https://wintoflash.com/home/en/
> Has some ads, but I like it better.
> 
> Edit2:- Hopefully by using this method, you don't need to mess around with various options in the BIOS.


@KixNGrins

If you have the extracted NVMe driver you hould be able to put it in the root directory of the same USB drive once you have created it. You will still need to manually load it when you get the opportunity.. If this doesn't work the thread in the above link could help like rt123 helpfully points out.

With this image you should be able to leave the HXCI handoff and keyboard and mouse emulation set to off. Set the others as I have specified.


----------



## Silent Scone

Time to grab the fastest DIMMs I can find.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Time to grab the fastest DIMMs I can find.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!












damn bro...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I will be travelling for work from 1/27(today) - early March. Time online will be limited, so won't be on forums much.
> 
> -Raja


safe travels.


----------



## djchup

Got my Maximus VIII Formula system with custom WC loop up and running last night. Awesome motherboard in my experience so far. ( I know pics are garbage quality, I'll take better ones once I finish with cable management).


Spoiler: PICS


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djchup*
> 
> Got my Maximus VIII Formula system with custom WC loop up and running last night. Awesome motherboard in my experience so far. ( I know pics are garbage quality, I'll take better ones once I finish with cable management).
> 
> 
> Spoiler: PICS


Very nice!!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> [/SPOILER]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> damn bro...


http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/71423-asus-maximus-viii-extreme-motherboard-review-13.html

*On the memory front, we were left a little bit disappointed. While the Maximus VIII Impact was able to run our Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-4000 memory kit at its full speed - and then some - simply by enabling the XMP Profile, the Extreme was not capable of running at DDR4-4000 at all. Now admittedly ASUS have only certified the Extreme for overclocked frequencies up to DDR4-3866, but the fact that the flagship model can't exceed any and all capabilities of its less prestigious siblings left a slightly bitter taste in our mouths. While the Impact certainly has a physical design advantage due to it only having two DDR4 slots and thus having shorter traces between the processor and memory, the fact that the Z170-PREMIUM - a full-sized model with four memory slots - also supports DDR4-4000 reflects poorly on the Extreme. While there is surely a way to achieve DDR4-4000 on this motherboard through extensive use of the vast number of memory-related manual settings, we were not able to accomplish this feat.*


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/71423-asus-maximus-viii-extreme-motherboard-review-13.html
> 
> *On the memory front, we were left a little bit disappointed. While the Maximus VIII Impact was able to run our Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-4000 memory kit at its full speed - and then some - simply by enabling the XMP Profile, the Extreme was not capable of running at DDR4-4000 at all. Now admittedly ASUS have only certified the Extreme for overclocked frequencies up to DDR4-3866, but the fact that the flagship model can't exceed any and all capabilities of its less prestigious siblings left a slightly bitter taste in our mouths. While the Impact certainly has a physical design advantage due to it only having two DDR4 slots and thus having shorter traces between the processor and memory, the fact that the Z170-PREMIUM - a full-sized model with four memory slots - also supports DDR4-4000 reflects poorly on the Extreme. While there is surely a way to achieve DDR4-4000 on this motherboard through extensive use of the vast number of memory-related manual settings, we were not able to accomplish this feat.*


There's a temporal aspect to the MBs release dates, but
Sometimes you need to take reviews with a large grain of salt. I've been working with this non-QVL GS TZ 4000 kit on the M8E. Yes, 3866 is optimal, but XMP (w/o auto optimized timings enabled) 4000 works just fine on the M8E even with all Auto settings (since that's likely what most users do







)

XMP (XMP at 1.35V will throw a 55 on warm reboot occasionally, but not a cold boot?)


XMP 1T


Stock:


now on to tightening this up. My only concern is the VSA running at >1.3V


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.hardwarecanucks.com/forum/hardware-canucks-reviews/71423-asus-maximus-viii-extreme-motherboard-review-13.html
> 
> *On the memory front, we were left a little bit disappointed. While the Maximus VIII Impact was able to run our Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4-4000 memory kit at its full speed - and then some - simply by enabling the XMP Profile, the Extreme was not capable of running at DDR4-4000 at all. Now admittedly ASUS have only certified the Extreme for overclocked frequencies up to DDR4-3866, but the fact that the flagship model can't exceed any and all capabilities of its less prestigious siblings left a slightly bitter taste in our mouths. While the Impact certainly has a physical design advantage due to it only having two DDR4 slots and thus having shorter traces between the processor and memory, the fact that the Z170-PREMIUM - a full-sized model with four memory slots - also supports DDR4-4000 reflects poorly on the Extreme. While there is surely a way to achieve DDR4-4000 on this motherboard through extensive use of the vast number of memory-related manual settings, we were not able to accomplish this feat.*


Some people are idiots though. If we are being honest, normally for the best







.

I fully intend to post up results next week.

Also the Extreme is a 4 DIMM board, the Impact is a different piece of engineering entirely. If certain reviewers don't see this as a valid excuse, then it would be interesting to hear their thoughts on how this could be improved lol


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> The main issue here is that the 950 pro is only really compatible in UEFI mode. When installed in MBR mode (usually by copying an installation over from another source) although it still works, the boot time is extended by about 45 seconds, during which the drive light flashes on and off in a very even pattern, about 4-5 times a second. Not normal drive activity.


Exactly what I experienced the one time I had Win 7 on the 950 Pro (using CSM Enabled and Legacy OPROM, and MBR partition). It took 1 min 55 sec to get to my Win 7 desktop, and 55 sec to shut down. My 5 year old PC was faster than that..)









Thanks everyone for the tips. That'll give me quite a few things to look into and try...

Kix


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Some people are idiots though. If we are being honest, normally for the best
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I fully intend to post up results next week.
> 
> Also the Extreme is a 4 DIMM board, the Impact is a different piece of engineering entirely. If certain reviewers don't see this as a valid excuse, then it would be interesting to hear their thoughts on how this could be improved lol


The kit HWC were trying to run is a kit specifically binned for the Impact (I am their point of contact). 2 DIMM slots only, helps a lot. Sadly, most users don't understand this any better than today's editors do...

The Extreme's specialty is 4 DIMM due to the T-Topology layout.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The kit HWC were trying to run is a kit specifically binned for the Impact (I am their point of contact). 2 DIMM slots only, helps a lot. Sadly, most users don't understand this any better than today's editors do...
> 
> The Extreme's specialty is 4 DIMM due to the T-Topology layout.


You mean people didn't think to ask the appropriate questions before jumping to the conclusion the board wasn't capable of running that frequency?

Massive amounts of sarcasm should be taken from the above


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You mean people didn't think to ask the appropriate questions before jumping to the conclusion the board wasn't capable of running that frequency?
> 
> Massive amounts of sarcasm should be taken from the above


Actually, the editor did ask me and I explained. Just not something that folks can grasp easily it seems (self-evident, of course).


----------



## Silent Scone

I guess it is fair comment to point out they were unable to achieve stability with the aforementioned kit, but the fact they failed to mention the kit was also not on the vendor listing or the use of T-Top layout on all other boards does seem slap dash. They're not alone in that crime though as far as reviews go. Such is life


----------



## MR-e

Hey guys, how does the BIOS reset button at the back of the I/O panel work? Do I hold it down until the blue light flashes and then let go? Or just press and release? Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You mean people didn't think to ask the appropriate questions before jumping to the conclusion the board wasn't capable of running that frequency?
> Massive amounts of sarcasm should be taken from the above
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


That's the kit I have on the M8E atm...


----------



## djchup

I forgot to mention in my last post: I have this DDR4 Kit on my M8F, it isn't in the supported memory list but seems to be running just fine at XMP. Is there any advantage to 4 DIMM kits over 2 DIMM kits on M8F?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> That's the kit I have on the M8E atm...


Only difference being you got it working









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *djchup*
> 
> I forgot to mention in my last post: I have this DDR4 Kit on my M8F, it isn't in the supported memory list but seems to be running just fine at XMP. Is there any advantage to 4 DIMM kits over 2 DIMM kits on M8F?


The T-Topology layout is better suited when all the memory slots are populated, even around 3733. T-Top refers to the trace layout which improves things like crosstalk and coupling noise with the end result being it's far easier to maintain stability at higher densities

Even translates well into marketing spew









Better compatibiliteee, reliabilitiee, and gets you better tractionabilitee off the line!
Quote:


> Second-generation ASUS T-Topology pushes DDR4 memory overclocking to over 3733MHz with all memory slots populated - and that means the best-ever gaming performance from your Maximus VIII Formula rig! Featuring a customized trace layout for reduced crosstalk and coupling noise, second-generation T-Topology ensures time-aligned signal transfer for improved memory stability and compatibility.


----------



## oparr

*"Second-generation ASUS T-Topology pushes DDR4 memory overclocking to over 3733MHz with all memory slots populated - and that means the best-ever gaming performance from your Maximus VIII Formula rig! Featuring a customized trace layout for reduced crosstalk and coupling noise, second-generation T-Topology ensures time-aligned signal transfer for improved memory stability and compatibility."*

Where "T" really stands for obfuscating forked tongue. The question was "Is there any advantage to 4 DIMM kits over 2 DIMM kits on M8F?" not how Asus makes the best of 4 DIMM kits if and when they are used.


----------



## iBruce

AAAAAHHHHHH!

Raja, Raja, Raja, Praz? H.E.L.P. !!!

Is it possible to toggle on off the 6700K SGX extension in the M8E bios?

Just installed bios 1402 bios today.

And how can I info the serial number of the 6700K?

...stability testing right now.









Delidded 6700K.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4676_zpstpt4xghu.jpg.html


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Second-generation ASUS T-Topology pushes DDR4 memory overclocking to over 3733MHz with all memory slots populated - and that means the best-ever gaming performance from your Maximus VIII Formula rig! Featuring a customized trace layout for reduced crosstalk and coupling noise, second-generation T-Topology ensures time-aligned signal transfer for improved memory stability and compatibility."*
> 
> Where "T" really stands for obfuscating forked tongue. The question was "Is there any advantage to 4 DIMM kits over 2 DIMM kits on M8F?" not how Asus makes the best of 4 DIMM kits if and when they are used.


There is performance gain when using 4Dimms on Asus boards, for benchmarks like XTU.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Anybody happen to get 16GB (4x4) at 4000MHZ on the M8E though?

Two sticks is no problem, but I seem to get posting problems around 3933 with 4 sticks, even though memtest is still passing short tests around 50% at that frequency. I can't seem to get 4 sticks to post at 4000MHZ at all.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> AAAAAHHHHHH!
> 
> Raja, Raja, Raja, Praz? H.E.L.P. !!!
> 
> Is it possible to toggle on off the 6700K SGX extension in the M8E bios?
> 
> Just installed bios 1402 bios today.
> 
> And how can I info the serial number of the 6700K?
> 
> ...stability testing right now.


Is there even any software that exists that uses SGX? Why are you trying to turn it on/off? The serial number should be on your box.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Is there even any software that exists that uses SGX? Why are you trying to turn it on/off? The serial number should be on your box.


I need SGX verification to send to my employer.

CPU is from SiliconLottery $598 dollars, need to confirm the chip matches the box, undastands? wink









I don't want to pay almost $600 for a 4.8 6700k that's been possibly swap-boxed for a 4.6 $389 part.

.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> I need SGX verification to send to my employer.
> 
> CPU is from SiliconLottery, need to confirm the chip matches the box, undastands?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .


Ask your employer how they verify SGX? Do they have software for you to use? The batch number should be written on top of the CPU and also on your box. You should also check your box to make sure it has the new s spec for sgx, SR2L0.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Ask your employer how they verify SGX? Do they have software for you to use? The batch number should be written on top of the CPU and also on your box. You should also check your box to make sure it has the new s spec for sgx, SR2L0.


The box could be ANY box, I need to check the CPU.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> The box could be ANY box, I need to check the CPU.


The CPU has a batch number written on it that's also written on the box. Other than that I don't think there's any way of checking the serial number.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Anybody happen to get 16GB (4x4) at 4000MHZ on the M8E though?
> 
> Two sticks is no problem, but I seem to get posting problems around 3933 with 4 sticks, even though memtest is still passing short tests around 50% at that frequency. I can't seem to get 4 sticks to post at 4000MHZ at all.


That's gonna be hard or maybe impossible.
What CAS..?
How much VDimm, VCCIO & VSA we looking at..?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> The CPU has a batch number written on it that's also written on the box.


Ok, I can remove the heat sink and verify batch number, but why not serial number?

I paid for SGX and software says I did not receive an SGX CPU.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4890_zpsplo8rzr1.jpg.html

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4889_zpspv9a6abs.jpg.html


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> That's gonna be hard or maybe impossible.
> What CAS..?
> How much VDimm, VCCIO & VSA we looking at..?


1.45V VDimm, 1.25V VCCIO/VCCSA. 17-19-19-38-2T. Just wondering if there was anything obvious I was missing preventing boot. I know I'm brushing up against impossible, was just curious.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Ok, I can remove the heat sink and verify batch number, but why not serial number?
> 
> I paid for SGX and software says I did not receive an SGX CPU.


If I had to guess, I'd say that HWinfo isn't providing you accurate results, or ASUS doesn't support the SGX extension yet. You need to ask your employer how they are verifying if CPUs have SGX support. They should have instructions or software for you to use I'd imagine.

Edit: Try Aida64's CPUID maybe?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> If I had to guess, I'd say that HWinfo isn't providing you accurate results, or ASUS doesn't support the SGX extension yet. You need to ask your employer how they are verifying if CPUs have SGX support. They should have instructions or software for you to use I'd imagine.


They may verify with HWinfo64. I'm just not sure.

Was hoping 1402 bios would give me a way to toggle it on off or at least verify with screenshot so I can send something positive to them.

OR if I can only id my serial number electronically on my 6700K, that would be good enough.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> They may verify with HWinfo64. I'm just not sure.
> 
> Was hoping 1402 bios would give me a way to toggle it on off or at least verify with screenshot so I can send something positive to them.


See edit above. AIDA64 has worked better than HWINFO for me regarding these types of things, especially on memory, but YMMV.

Also, try to find out which microcode you're on. Did you update the bios with USB flashback or with windows software?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> There is performance gain when using 4Dimms on Asus boards, for benchmarks like XTU.


lol - and you pretty much showed this.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Anybody happen to get 16GB (4x4) at 4000MHZ on the M8E though?
> Two sticks is no problem, but I seem to get posting problems around 3933 with 4 sticks, even though memtest is still passing short tests around 50% at that frequency. I can't seem to get 4 sticks to post at 4000MHZ at all.


I get q-code 55 frequently with 4 dimms at up to 1.5V. Drop the vdimm and add voltage to the channels in extreme tweaker. I'm still experimentinhg with this, but it looks promising. (I'm using two 4000 2x4GB kit tho







)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> The box could be ANY box, I need to check the CPU.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> Ok, I can remove the heat sink and verify batch number, but why not serial number?
> *I paid for SGX and software says I did not receive an SGX CPU.*


This is a problem you should bring to the seller. not here.


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> See edit above. AIDA64 has worked better than HWINFO for me regarding these types of things, especially on memory, but YMMV.
> 
> Also, try to find out which microcode you're on. Did you update the bios with USB flashback or with windows software?


USB flashback always,

Looking up the microcode right now give me 20minutes


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - and you pretty much showed this.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I get q-code 55 frequently with 4 dimms at up to 1.5V. Drop the vdimm and add voltage to the channels in extreme tweaker. I'm still experimentinhg with this, but it looks promising. (I'm using two 4000 2x4GB kit tho
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thanks, I'll give that a try. Losing patience with all the failed posting though


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.45V VDimm, 1.25V VCCIO/VCCSA. 17-19-19-38-2T. Just wondering if there was anything obvious I was missing preventing boot. I know I'm brushing up against impossible, was just curious.


Might* be possible to do with lower CAS & higher VCCIO & SA or VDIMM.

Of the top of my head, I don't think I have even seen a bencher pull off quad DIMM 4000Mhz. And you are aiming for 24/7 use, so its prolly impossible.
Until better IMC with next gen or Skylake-E.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Might* be possible to do with lower CAS & higher VCCIO & SA or VDIMM.
> 
> Of the top of my head, I don't think I have even seen a bencher pull off quad DIMM 4000Mhz. And you are aiming for 24/7 use, so its prolly impossible.
> Until better IMC with next gen or Skylake-E.


That's what I figured. Thanks rt123.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> USB flashback always,
> 
> Looking up the microcode right now give me 20minutes


You already gave your microcode on your first screenshot, it's 39 which doesn't have it. 4A brought it and of course today we're using newer.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You already gave your microcode on your first screenshot, it's 39 which doesn't have it. 4A brought it and of course today we're using newer.


Well there's your answer @iBruce, SGX definitely won't work without the new microcode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 1.45V VDimm, 1.25V VCCIO/VCCSA. 17-19-19-38-2T. Just wondering if there was anything obvious I was missing preventing boot. I know I'm brushing up against impossible, was just curious.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Thanks, I'll give that a try. Losing patience with all the failed posting though


regarding VSA... I can;t even get 2 sticks stable at 4000 with less than 1.3V VSA.


----------



## Silent Scone

The impedance change up there is probably like throwing dildos at a nun for the IMC (Sorry I'm in one of those moods)


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> regarding VSA... I can;t even get 2 sticks stable at 4000 with less than 1.3V VSA.


I can get 2 sticks relatively stable at 1.23V VSA, but I guess I could try jacking that up as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You already gave your microcode on your first screenshot, it's 39 which doesn't have it. 4A brought it and of course today we're using newer.


this gets tricky... bios MC may not be the MC used under windows since W10 will update the MC independently. My M8E is on MC 6Ah in windows with bios 1402, Bios is 6a. My x99 has two completely different versions. z170 will have a new MC update from INtel in the near future (we're told).


----------



## iBruce

What about this updated screenshot?

Shows SGX in GREEN and micro code 6A









All I did was update the M8E bios to 1402.

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4898_zpsyokgam69.jpg.html


----------



## ghostrider85

Question about the maximus viii formula and it's m.2 slot under that armor. Won't the samsung 950 pro overheat in there?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> What about this updated screenshot?
> 
> Shows SGX in GREEN and micro code 6A
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All I did was update the M8E bios to 1402.


Looks like it's on. I thought you said you were already on bios 1402?


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this gets tricky... bios MC may not be the MC used under windows since W10 will update the MC independently. My M8E is on MC 6Ah in windows with bios 1402, Bios is 6a. My x99 has two completely different versions. z170 will have a new MC update from INtel in the near future (we're told).


So Windows 10 updated my microcode? Ok this is getting creepy.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *iBruce*
> 
> So Windows 10 updated my microcode? Ok this is getting creepy.


if you have W10 and it has been installed for several days, yes,,, but this updated MC will not show up in bios, only in W10. AID64 reports this (active MC) under "motherboard"> "CPUID"

what is that software you are taking pictures of showing SGX active? (you can use the W10 Snip tool?)


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Looks like it's on. I thought you said you were already on bios 1402?


I was, no change with 1402 immediately, but I believe the move to 1402 may have activated Windows 10 to update the microcode.

No other explanation is valid so, there ya go, hope this helps new Maximus users. GO ROG.









http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/sanyo mount_zpsrrueyh9w.png.html


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have W10 and it has been installed for several days, yes,,, but this updated MC will not show up in bios, only in W10. AID64 reports this (active MC) under "motherboard"> "CPUID"
> 
> what is that software you are taking pictures of showing SGX active? (you can use the W10 Snip tool?)


The hardware ID software I was/am using that showed SGX disabled/unavailable and then 45minutes later showed it enabled and working properly is HWiNFO64 v5.12-2740.

Here ya go.









http://www.hwinfo.com/download.php


----------



## iBruce

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have W10 and it has been installed for several days, yes,,, but this updated MC will not show up in bios, only in W10. AID64 reports this (active MC) under "motherboard"> "CPUID"
> 
> what is that software you are taking pictures of showing SGX active? (you can use the W10 Snip tool?)


AIDA64

http://s296.photobucket.com/user/iBruceEVGA/media/IMG_4899_zpsh9hueimm.jpg.html


----------



## Jpmboy

looks like you're set. sgx is on.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The impedance change up there is probably like throwing dildos at a nun for the IMC (Sorry I'm in one of those moods)


says the guy with a new Impact !!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> this gets tricky... bios MC may not be the MC used under windows since W10 will update the MC independently. My M8E is on MC 6Ah in windows with bios 1402, Bios is 6a. My x99 has two completely different versions. z170 will have a new MC update from INtel in the near future (we're told).


Yeah, I'm not sure what that file does. I just updated Win10 and it's still from October so no way it's doing something useful. Three ways I know you can check MC; AIDA which I think simply includes hex (the h part), HWInfo64 and registry.

eg.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeah, I'm not sure what that file does. I just updated Win10 and it's still from October so no way it's doing something useful. Three ways I know you can check MC; AIDA which I think simply includes hex (the h part), HWInfo64 and registry.
> 
> eg.


should be straight forward - right? nah...
On x99 bios reports version 2, AID64 reports 36h. We went thru this some pages back regarding the p95 bug and in the R5E thread.









Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should be straight forward - right? nah...
> On x99 bios reports version 2, AID64 reports 36h. We went thru this some pages back regarding the p95 bug and in the R5E thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


I think the file will over-write / is a fail-safe from Intel and updates your MC to newer version if the manufacturer has stopped providing updates.

The Windows mcupdate_GenuineIntel.dll file contains MC 36 for that platform. The BIOS itself is 2D. I then looked for an ASUS Z68 example as they're old, the BIOS had MC 15 for Ivy while the Windows file has 1B and the SB matched at 28.

So I'd expect someone running Win10, Ivy on a Z68 asus board having 1B MC even though the BIOS had 15 - just like in your example.

15 Version 15 Date 08-07-2012
1B Version 1B Date 05-29-2014

Then if you'd manually update it yourself to say 1C it wouldn't do anything, you're already running newer (1C Version 1C Date 02-26-2015).

Meh, who knows. Sounds plausible at least but as long as everything works that's all I worry about


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Anybody happen to get 16GB (4x4) at 4000MHZ on the M8E though?
> 
> Two sticks is no problem, but I seem to get posting problems around 3933 with 4 sticks, even though memtest is still passing short tests around 50% at that frequency. I can't seem to get 4 sticks to post at 4000MHZ at all.


No surprises there. I wouldn't recommend 4 DIMM kits for any Z170 MB at this point in time (1st generation DDR4). Reminds me of DDR3 back in 2007/2008. Seen M8H boards fail to post even with 4 sticks 3200MHz memory. Remove two and all is well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> No surprises there. I wouldn't recommend 4 DIMM kits for any Z170 MB at this point in time (1st generation DDR4). Reminds me of DDR3 back in 2007/2008. Seen M8H boards fail to post even with 4 sticks 3200MHz memory. Remove two and all is well.


wut?

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3420_20#post_24835763


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> No surprises there. I wouldn't recommend 4 DIMM kits for any Z170 MB at this point in time (1st generation DDR4). Reminds me of DDR3 back in 2007/2008. Seen M8H boards fail to post even with 4 sticks 3200MHz memory. Remove two and all is well.


4 sticks at 3866 is rock solid for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4 sticks at 3866 is rock solid for me.


No idea where oppar gets his.her ideas from.
yeah - I had a TZ 4x4 3200c16 kit running at 3600c16 no problem on the M8E. Even an old ADATA 4x4 hynix 3300c16 (x99) kit ran 3466c16 happily. BUT, even a GS TZ 4000c19 2x4GB kit is problematic at 4000, nevermind 2 kits. I think Scone will have fun ion the Impact.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wut?
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3420_20#post_24835763


Oppar has a hidden agenda and logic flew out the window sometime ago. (He has a different alias elsewhere)

Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work.

Even though we were literally only just taking about the T-Top layout.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oppar has a hidden agenda and logic flew out the window sometime ago. (He has a different alias elsewhere)
> 
> Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work.
> 
> Even though we were literally only just taking about the T-Top layout.


Would I have been better picking up a 16gb 4 dimm kit?

Due to me coming from Sandy I was always under the impression of 2>4 for stability.

Or is it negligible these days?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Would I have been better picking up a 16gb 4 dimm kit?
> 
> Due to me coming from Sandy I was always under the impression of 2>4 for stability.
> 
> Or is it negligible these days?


Apparently some dimms are tuned specifically for z170. At least that's what it says on my Ripjaw V's box. I held out for them after seeing this instead of going for a set of Ripjaw IV's. It doesn't mean that all packs of 4 dimms are specifically for X99.

Having 4 dimms isn't as big a deal on Asus boards with T topology as it would be on a board without. The traces have been optimised for equal length from IMC to the chips, so the usual latency issue don't impede overclock potential.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Would I have been better picking up a 16gb 4 dimm kit?
> 
> Due to me coming from Sandy I was always under the impression of 2>4 for stability.
> 
> Or is it negligible these days?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Apparently some dimms are tuned specifically for z170. At least that's what it says on my Ripjaw V's box. I held out for them after seeing this instead of going for a set of Ripjaw IV's. It doesn't mean that all packs of 4 dimms are specifically for X99.
> 
> Having 4 dimms isn't as big a deal on Asus boards with T topology as it would be on a board without. The traces have been optimised for equal length from IMC to the chips, so the usual latency issue don't impede overclock potential.


GSKILL list all QVL on their website, some of the higher frequency kits will only have QVL for certain boards as we were discussing only yesterday. T-Topology will favour most users on Z170 given the kits available.
This doesn't mean two DIMM kits are bad, simply one may find similar (or slightly better in certain cases) results than with two with T-Topology.

The Impact on the other hand when pushing things is an absolute beast with memory. I've had the board in 5 minutes and already pushing through 4000mhz at command rate 1 in HCI with little input from myself. Looking at the ROG memory profiling, getting these things locked in tighter after trying a couple is also handed to you on a plate if the memory is capable.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> 4 sticks at 3866 is rock solid for me.


Is this the same 4X4GB 4000MHz memory that runs fine at 4000MHz using 2X4GB? If so, then wouldn't you have been better off with 2X8GB 4000MHz memory?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Would I have been better picking up a 16gb 4 dimm kit?
> 
> Due to me coming from Sandy I was always under the impression of 2>4 for stability.
> 
> Or is it negligible these days?


Actually, it's worse with Skylake. Asus boards costing less than say $200.00 (ATX Pro Gaming and Z170-A for example) have difficulty handling 2 sticks of 3200MHz memory above 3000MHz, some don't even reach that high. No, you don't want to recommend using 4 sticks for boards like these.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Oppar has a hidden agenda and logic flew out the window sometime ago. (He has a different alias elsewhere)
> 
> Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work.
> 
> Even though we were literally only just taking about the T-Top layout.


*"Oparr has a hidden agenda"*

Not really, Oparr visits memory manufacturer forums from time to time.

*"Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work."*

Waste of time.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Oparr has a hidden agenda"*
> 
> Not really, Oparr visits memory manufacturer forums from time to time.
> 
> *"Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work."*
> 
> Waste of time.


You can quote by pressing the Quote button, and then remove the text you do not wish to quote. Makes life easier for everyone. Similarly, it makes life easier if you go by your alias else where so people know who and what they are dealing with when engaging you.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Actually, it's worse with Skylake. Asus boards costing less than say $200.00 (ATX Pro Gaming and Z170-A for example) have difficulty handling 2 sticks of 3200MHz memory above 3000MHz, some don't even reach that high. No, you don't want to recommend using 4 sticks for boards like these.


To give you another example of a waste of time, such as the above, this post shows for some reason you still don't understand the t-topology layout. High frequency kits and entry level motherboards - then recommending that users do not buy 4 DIMM kits on this basis with absolutely no findings to show for it is a prime example of someone wasting other peoples time.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> GSKILL list all QVL on their website, some of the higher frequency kits will only have QVL for certain boards as we were discussing only yesterday. T-Topology will favour most users on Z170 given the kits available.
> This doesn't mean two DIMM kits are bad, simply one may find similar (or slightly better in certain cases) results than with two with T-Topology.
> 
> The Impact on the other hand when pushing things is an absolute beast with memory. I've had the board in 5 minutes and already pushing through 4000mhz at command rate 1 in HCI with little input from myself. Looking at the ROG memory profiling, getting these things locked in tighter after trying a couple is also handed to you on a plate if the memory is capable.


*"This doesn't mean two DIMM kits are bad, simply one may find similar (or slightly better in certain cases) results than with two with T-Topology."*

Think I'll avoid this obfuscating forked tongue topology and buy boards that don't have it, so I can get the most out of 2 sticks of memory.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> ~
> To give you another example of a waste of time, such as the above, this post shows for some reason you still don't understand the t-topology layout. High frequency kits and entry level motherboards - then recommending that users do not buy 4 DIMM kits on this basis with absolutely no findings to show for it is a prime example of someone wasting other peoples time.


IIRC, there are two users here with obfuscating forked tongue topology who can't get 4 sticks working properly at rated memory frequency but can with 2 sticks.

*"High frequency kits and entry level motherboards"*

Entry level or not, Asus board specs indicate that they should be capable of handling 3200MHz.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> *"Oparr has a hidden agenda"*
> 
> Not really, Oparr visits memory manufacturer forums from time to time.
> 
> *"Sounds like he's under the impression that all 4 DIMM kits are for X99 by referring to them as first gen, and aren't likely to work."*
> 
> Waste of time.


Did you read the posts? No problems with 4 sticks on the M8E with ram at 3866. are you ignoring these facts?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you read the posts? No problems with 4 sticks on the M8E with ram at 3866. are you ignoring these facts?


Yes, he is. That's why he's moved the goal posts to finding stability with users picked at random on boards of his choosing. Best to ignore it at this point, at least that way he'll think he's won. Plus if he thinks he will find better results with daisy chain, he can go and buy a board from another vendor and stop posting here


----------



## Silent Scone

CMD32GX4M4B3000C15 Corsair 4x8GB (X99 QVL) XMP timings with 1N, plug and play


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Did you read the posts? No problems with 4 sticks on the M8E with ram at 3866. are you ignoring these facts?


I read and answered this one;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3470#post_24838065


----------



## Jpmboy

you asked if 2x8 would be better. that's not an answer. Bottom line, *there is ZERO truth to your statement that 4 slot boards have trouble with frequencies >3200*
Now, maybe you do... but that's a personal problem.
Blocking this troll nonsense.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you asked if 2x8 would be better. that's not an answer. Bottom line, *there is ZERO truth to your statement that 4 slot boards have trouble with frequencies >3200*
> Now, maybe you do... but that's a personal problem.
> Blocking this troll nonsense.


Like Scone, you appear to be suffering from ATVS (Asus tunnel vision syndrome). The closest thing to what you're claiming that I said is in this post;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3470#post_24838086


----------



## Jpmboy

usually operator error.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> CMD32GX4M4B3000C15 Corsair 4x8GB (X99 QVL) XMP timings with 1N, plug and play


3000?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 3000?


Yes, 4 sticks at 32GB and 3000Mhz. Apparently fairly difficult to achieve lol. (That's not on the Impact if that wasn't obvious from the number of DIMMs)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, 4 sticks at 32GB and 3000Mhz. Apparently fairly difficult to achieve lol. (That's not on the Impact if that wasn't obvious from the number of DIMMs)


lol - i'm just looking for a snip with the new impact...


----------



## Silent Scone

lol I'm running this in amongst using the machine, these things take too much time









(18-20-20-40 CR1 1.45v 4000Mhz)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I'm running this in amongst using the machine, these things take too much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Ok, got my fix.









damn, I should ship you this 6320 I have, strong IMC. With the right bios, you'd be doin 4.9/4.9 at 1.39V and >4000 on the ram. (nasty)


----------



## Silent Scone

These are the ropey Team Group sticks that they shipped out at platform launch with the poor guardband too.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> These are the ropey Team Group sticks that they shipped out at platform launch with the poor guardband too.


okay.. no need to rub it in.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay.. no need to rub it in.


I wasn't, I was reaching that you'd send me some better sticks with that CPU too.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Is this the same 4X4GB 4000MHz memory that runs fine at 4000MHz using 2X4GB? If so, then wouldn't you have been better off with 2X8GB 4000MHz memory?


Finding 8GB sticks that will do 4000 is a lot more difficult than 4GB sticks.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol I'm running this in amongst using the machine, these things take too much time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (18-20-20-40 CR1 1.45v 4000Mhz)


What's the program running down the right of your desktop? I've been looking for something like that ever since I stopped being able to use Norton Systemworks. I found a few but they don't look so great. I can only fit 6 graphs onto my keyboard screen so I have a few essentials but I need more!!


----------



## Silent Scone

AIDA64, OSD panel.


----------



## Deders

Thanks, will have a look.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> Finding 8GB sticks that will do 4000 is a lot more difficult than 4GB sticks.


http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232268&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-232-268-_-Product


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232268&cm_re=ddr4_ram-_-20-232-268-_-Product


Didn't know these were out yet. Cool! I'll give them a shot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I wasn't, I was reaching that you'd send me some better sticks with that CPU too.












(too subtle







)


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> System likely isn't stable, Memtest86 isn't a valid memory stress test on recent platforms beyond finding faulty modules. Try one of these methods whilst the system is at stock and then with XMP enabled.
> 
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_40


You know what? You were totally right. You probably don't remember any more, but you were right saying that my memory wasn't stable and that I should go on testing it with a more suited tool.

I didn't believe it because after some adjustments I finally was able to run memtest86 (and HCI memtest in the boot CD version, too!) for whole days. But it seems that the desktop version of HCI is stressing the Ram much more and that showed my remaining system instability like after 5+ hours. I have different Ram now and have finally seen the 1000% mark for the first time.

What have I learned from it?
1. If your Ram isn't stable at default values on your board, get a different one.
2. More important: Listen to what experienced people have to say.

The stupid thing is: that is what I posted here for! But that is just me: I always have a hard time believing things I don't understand. And people don't like that, totally understandable.

So experiencing quite a relief I wanted to thank you and say I am sorry that I asked for advice and then dismissed it! Sorry.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> You know what? You were totally right. You probably don't remember any more, but you were right saying that my memory wasn't stable and that I should go on testing it with a more suited tool.
> 
> I didn't believe it because after some adjustments I finally was able to run memtest86 (and HCI memtest in the boot CD version, too!) for whole days. But it seems that the desktop version of HCI is stressing the Ram much more and that showed my remaining system instability like after 5+ hours. I have different Ram now and have finally seen the 1000% mark for the first time.
> 
> What have I learned from it?
> 1. If your Ram isn't stable at default values on your board, get a different one.
> 2. More important: Listen to what experienced people have to say.
> 
> The stupid thing is: that is what I posted here for! But that is just me: I always have a hard time believing things I don't understand. And people don't like that, totally understandable.
> 
> So experiencing quite a relief I wanted to thank you and say I am sorry that I asked for advice and then dismissed it! Sorry.


Glad you have learned to listen to Scone, he is wise....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Glad you have learned to listen to Scone, *he is a wiseguy*....


Post corrected.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post corrected.


Hahaha


----------



## crucible

Anyone tried overclocking using offset? Tried it on my current build and vcore shoots up to 1.536 immediately using prime95 27.9. Motherboard is a Z170 Pro Gaming with BIOS 1105. Currently overclocked to 4.5 with 1.29v manual voltage.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Anyone tried overclocking using offset? Tried it on my current build and vcore shoots up to 1.536 immediately using prime95 27.9. Motherboard is a Z170 Pro Gaming with BIOS 1105. Currently overclocked to 4.5 with 1.29v manual voltage.


I experience something similar when trying offset and intel XTU, but not so scary
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3210#post_24815095


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post corrected.


'Word'









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> You know what? You were totally right. You probably don't remember any more, but you were right saying that my memory wasn't stable and that I should go on testing it with a more suited tool.
> 
> I didn't believe it because after some adjustments I finally was able to run memtest86 (and HCI memtest in the boot CD version, too!) for whole days. But it seems that the desktop version of HCI is stressing the Ram much more and that showed my remaining system instability like after 5+ hours. I have different Ram now and have finally seen the 1000% mark for the first time.
> 
> What have I learned from it?
> 1. If your Ram isn't stable at default values on your board, get a different one.
> 2. More important: Listen to what experienced people have to say.
> 
> The stupid thing is: that is what I posted here for! But that is just me: I always have a hard time believing things I don't understand. And people don't like that, totally understandable.
> 
> So experiencing quite a relief I wanted to thank you and say I am sorry that I asked for advice and then dismissed it! Sorry.


No problem, although I don't think I was the only one telling you this. You and Deders were bouncing off each other and going in completely the wrong direction to the point of obscurity. Only other thing that you might want to take note of is using Google Stress App is a faster way of finding memory instability.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I experience something similar when trying offset and intel XTU, but not so scary
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3210#post_24815095


In my case I tried offset +0.010 and auto. Both cases vcore shoots up to 1.5+. Really annoyed since my last build, 2500k/P8P67 PRO vcore don't reach those levels. I really don't want my pc idling with vcore at a constant 1.29v.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> In my case I tried offset +0.010 and auto. Both cases vcore shoots up to 1.5+. Really annoyed since my last build, 2500k/P8P67 PRO vcore don't reach those levels. I really don't want my pc idling with vcore at a constant 1.29v.


Hmm Raja mentioned something about 1.50v being the upper boundary.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2060#post_24601023

With my -0.08v/-0.06v offset I get 1.42/1.44v. With your +0.010 offset you got 1.5v+. Seems its intended behavior for avx workloads, just that I haven't given enough thought on the right figures to dial in. I'll wait for others to confirm Intel adaptive bug (separate issue) is fixed before I venture to try offset/adaptive again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hmm Raja mentioned something about 1.50v being the upper boundary.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2060#post_24601023
> 
> With my -0.08v/-0.06v offset I get 1.42/1.44v. With your +0.010 offset you got 1.5v+. Seems its intended behavior for avx workloads, just that I haven't given enough thought on the right figures to dial in. I'll wait for others to confirm Intel adaptive bug (separate issue) is fixed before I venture to try offset/adaptive again.


As a rule of thumb set 1.5v an upper limit for general use but if wanting to stress a lot with the heavier floating point side of things keep to around 1.4v.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As a rule of thumb set 1.5v an upper limit for general use but if wanting to stress a lot with the heavier floating point side of things keep to around 1.4v.


Thanks Silent Scone, but to clarify are you saying for short bursts of avx workloads it's ok to touch 1.5v for awhile, but for longer heavier loads like running prime try keep to 1.4v+ and below?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Thanks Silent Scone, but to clarify are you saying for short bursts of avx workloads it's ok to touch 1.5v for awhile, but for longer heavier loads like running prime try keep to 1.4v+ and below?


I would be wary at 1.5v when running Prime yes. Not something I would subject my CPU to personally


----------



## misoonigiri

Thank you


----------



## pegnose

Is there a working download location for the x264 CPU benchmark 5.0.1? From here I only get a broken archive with the 64bit exe missing. Tried to unpack on 3 different machines, one of which is even Win7.
http://archive.techarp.com/showarticlea96b.html?artno=520&pgno=0#download


----------



## Silent Scone

Overclocking memory with the IMPACT VIII.

i5 6600K with 8GB 4000Mhz CAS 18 and command rate 1


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Are you using windows 7? If so is HXCI handoff enabled in the bios?


I am using Windows 7. Not sure; I haven't changed anything around that specifically, so it's at the default, whatever that is.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> I am using Windows 7. Not sure; I haven't changed anything around that specifically, so it's at the default, whatever that is.


Make sure it's enabled or USB ports might cut out. You can disable it for windows 8/10.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Is there a working download location for the x264 CPU benchmark 5.0.1? From here I only get a broken archive with the 64bit exe missing. Tried to unpack on 3 different machines, one of which is even Win7.
> http://archive.techarp.com/showarticlea96b.html?artno=520&pgno=0#download


did you try wizzie's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_20


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you try wizzie's thread: http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/0_20


Thanks a lot!


----------



## Mysterion

I have an ASUS Maximus VIII Gene with G.Skill TridentZ memory (part# F4-3000C14D-32GTZ). I tried setting the Ai Overclock Tuner in the BIOS (v1402 IIRC) to XMP but the system freezes sometimes on the Windows Starting screen.

Does anyone know the Manual BIOS settings for a stable system using this memory? I thought I saw another thread where people were posting OC'd BIOS settings for stable memory. TIA.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> I have an ASUS Maximus VIII Gene with G.Skill TridentZ memory (part# F4-3000C14D-32GTZ). I tried setting the Ai Overclock Tuner in the BIOS (v1402 IIRC) to XMP but the system freezes sometimes on the Windows Starting screen.
> 
> Does anyone know the Manual BIOS settings for a stable system using this memory? I thought I saw another thread where people were posting OC'd BIOS settings for stable memory. TIA.


Update to the latest UEFI revision, if this does not solve the issue you may need to tune the System Agent and IO voltages manually.

Make sure the system is at optimised defaults and select XMP profile. If the system is hanging, visibly look at what the boards Auto ruling is setting and raise this by 20 to 30mv and see if the issue persists.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> I have an ASUS Maximus VIII Gene with G.Skill TridentZ memory (part# F4-3000C14D-32GTZ). I tried setting the Ai Overclock Tuner in the BIOS (v1402 IIRC) to XMP but the system freezes sometimes on the Windows Starting screen.
> 
> Does anyone know the Manual BIOS settings for a stable system using this memory? I thought I saw another thread where people were posting OC'd BIOS settings for stable memory. TIA.


CPU stock or overclocked...?
Try 1.2V on CPU VCCIO Voltage & 1.25V on CPU System Agent Voltage.


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU stock or overclocked...?
> Try 1.2V on CPU VCCIO Voltage & 1.25V on CPU System Agent Voltage.


CPU is stock. XMP is supposed to make memory OC easy so I thought I'd try that first. Guess its not so easy.

I'll try out these voltages


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> CPU is stock. XMP is supposed to make memory OC easy so I thought I'd try that first. Guess its not so easy.
> 
> I'll try out these voltages


XMP is a memory profile embedded in the modules that applies the timings and voltage relevant to that particular kit, it doesn't guarantee stability with every CPU


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> I have an ASUS Maximus VIII Gene with G.Skill TridentZ memory (part# F4-3000C14D-32GTZ). I tried setting the Ai Overclock Tuner in the BIOS (v1402 IIRC) to XMP but the system freezes sometimes on the Windows Starting screen.
> 
> Does anyone know the Manual BIOS settings for a stable system using this memory? I thought I saw another thread where people were posting OC'd BIOS settings for stable memory. TIA.


I've had freezing on the windows loading screen when certain fastboot parameters are set, for a sanity check try disabling fastboot..


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I've had freezing on the windows loading screen when certain fastboot parameters are set, for a sanity check try disabling fastboot..


I've thought of trying that. Wonder what fastboot does exactly?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> I've thought of trying that. Wonder what fastboot does exactly?


Just thought or tried?


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Just thought or tried?


Have thought, will try.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> Have thought, will try.


Let us know, it would certainly be a good point of call before messing with voltages, although that may well be necessary...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> I've thought of trying that. Wonder what fastboot does exactly?


Does it happen at stock?


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Does it happen at stock?


Sorry I realty should have established that before piping in, but its Friday night and I'v had a number of beers... Had a feeling the system has just been set up, straight into the BIOS and enable XMP, as I'm sure we've all done


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> No problem, although I don't think I was the only one telling you this.


Fine by me.

But I also was told - here in this thread - that the boot CD version of HCI is a more thorough test (the presumed reason why it takes so much longer). If I had believed that I still would think that my memory was ok.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> You and Deders were bouncing off each other and going in completely the wrong direction to the point of obscurity.


See, and here we are of different opinion. I told you that I had lost display signal when memtesting with monitor off. When switching it on again, it wouldn't resume. The last time I waited like 15 min, but no avail. The other explanation I had found here were basic video drivers due to a minimal boot CD OS. But recently I experienced the same thing under Windows, too (though in safe mode). That was right after an immediate involuntary reboot (not in safe mode) when I switched my display back on during HCI memtest (desktop version). I think all of this points to a PSU problem (I bought another one and will soon know). And hence...
- my cluster-*** stress session that amused you so much in an attempt to confirm the only way I had been able to actually provoke hangs before (instead of randomly experiencing them)
- my misdirected question to Raja what the HDD LED flashing during post means, because I had experience drive startup issues (-> possibly PSU, too)

I am not writing this because I want to complain or anything. But I wanted to outline that I actually was going somewhere with these methods that - admittedly - must be on the far side of "conventional" for you guys.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> But I also was told - here in this thread - that the boot CD version of HCI is a more thorough test (the presumed reason why it takes so much longer). If I had believed that I still would think that my memory was ok.


Hello

The bootable version of HCI is a more thorough test than the Windows version. That you did not properly configure your system for the test, let the test run long enough or misdiagnosed the symptoms you were seeing while running the test does not negate this.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The bootable version of HCI is a more thorough test than the Windows version. That you did not properly configure your system for the test, let the test run long enough or misdiagnosed the symptoms you were seeing while running the test does not negate this.


A guy from HCI design told me that at least to a substantial part it takes longer, because it is just single thread performance. I suspect the other part is that there is no Turbo Boost. Of course, you can test all the Ram. But that only improves error detection. My impression is that this version is not very helpful for stability tests.

EDIT: I had it run the whole night.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> A guy from HCI design told me that at least to a substantial part it takes longer, because it is just single thread performance. I suspect the other part is that there is no Turbo Boost. Of course, you can test all the Ram. But that only improves error detection. My impression is that this version is not very helpful for stability tests.
> 
> EDIT: *I had it run the whole night*.


Hello

And the end result was no video signal. That would have been a clue to most right there.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> And the end result was no video signal. That would have been a clue to most right there.


I am not sure where your are going with that remark. The last time I had "no signal" on switching the display on again during memtest was under Windows. And my system was still responsive, HDD Led flashing as during regular operations. It wasn't hung. I don't think this has anything todo with each other. Also during boot CD memtest I had this, and the system would still blow out warm air, the Q-Code would be unchanged... the system was still testing, no hard lock.

EDIT: Let's not argue about this any more. I felt the need to post what I had found out and what my impressions are. No more, no less.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Is that all the hardware that you have plugged into the mobo? no additional PCIe cards? It would be worthwhile to unplug everything including the 980TI, leaving just your CPU and Ram and 1 disk to try at a time. I would start with the 950 Pro. Mine was one of the first available in the UK so I doubt it's firmware is any more advanced than any other out there. It works fine with my board.
> 
> Set your primary display to Auto, CSM to Auto,
> 
> Set OS type in secure boot to UEFI capable, you can experiment with switching this off and see what works next time around
> 
> Also make sure the Keyboard and Mouse emulator in the USB configuration is enabled. You'll also want XHCI handoff enabled.
> 
> Have the Samsung NVMe file I linked you to ready on your USB. Boot from it with the UEFI prefix, be ready to manually load the Samsung driver when you get the opportunity. Let us know how you get on.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @KixNGrins Here's a Win7 Ultimate ISO with XHCI drivers Slipstreamed.
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B7k26x4dNAO5VnhrU3N5cmY1c0U/edit?pli=1
> 
> You can use this ISO to install Win7 through USB on Skylake with Zero issues.
> And here's something for the NVMe drivers. Read the OP
> https://www.reddit.com/r/techsupport/comments/3rvoop/samsung_950_pro_nvme_ssd_windows_7_64/
> 
> Edit:- You should put the NVMe drivers on another blank USB & have it connected to the PC at boot time, just like Win7 USB. Or you can put em on a blank SSD.
> Also, here's the tool I use to create bootable Win7 USB, I prefer it over Rufus. https://wintoflash.com/home/en/
> Has some ads, but I like it better.
> 
> Edit2:- Hopefully by using this method, you don't need to mess around with various options in the BIOS.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @KixNGrins
> 
> If you have the extracted NVMe driver you should be able to put it in the root directory of the same USB drive once you have created it. You will still need to manually load it when you get the opportunity.. If this doesn't work the thread in the above link could help like rt123 helpfully points out.
> 
> With this image you should be able to leave the HXCI handoff and keyboard and mouse emulation set to off. Set the others as I have specified.


Ughh.... Multiple more attempts over the past couple 2-3 days with the same results. When Windows 7 gets to the screen where it says "Starting Windows" and the four animated balls are swirling around, it reboots my computer and automatically changes the Launch CSM setting to "Enabled". I'm beginning month 2 of trying to install Win7 properly...

I've stripped my hardware down to: case, Z170-D, CPU/cooler, PSU, 950 Pro NVMe SSD, a single slice of DIMM installed in A2 socket, and keyboard/mouse. No GPU, DVD's, other HDD/SSD's, etc. I've tried using several USB drives to install from.

To create the UEFI bootable USB, I've been using Rufus and it has been partitioning the drive as GPT. I've been putting the NVMe drivers (5 files) directly under the root directory of the USB. I tried to use WinToFlash instead of Rufus, but I didn't see any option to create GPT partition, only MBR. I used Advanced Tab and set the following: File System = FAT32 LBA, Partition Scheme = USB-HDD, CHS Policy = Std CHS, Boot Loader = Std. When checking the USB under Windows Disk Management, it is partitioned as MBR. I didn't try to install Win 7, because when I did this the first time on NVMe, it really wasn't UEFI and was very slow starting up and shutting down. But maybe with a UEFI bootable disk (first time wasn't), results would be different??? I am using the WIN7 Ultimate ISO file from the link provided.

Prior to booting to the USB, I have Primary Display = Auto, Secure Boot OS Type = Windows UEFI, Keyboard & Mouse Emulator = Disabled, XHCI Handoff = Disabled. I also set Launch CSM = Auto.

I appreciate the help everyone has offered, especially Dee37, Deders, and rt123. I'm not sure what I'm over-looking and it's getting me flustered. The 5 year old PC that I'm replacing, I've revamped it into a media server for my home theater, in 2 days... It wasn't this challenging 5 years ago. I apologize for venting. I'm beginning to suspect my Z170-D mobo.

When I try to make a USB using WinToFlash, is there some different setting I can use to make the partition GPT? If I'm booting using a UEFI USB this Win7 Ultimate load set, does it matter that it's partitioned as MBR? I know I could try it, but I also don't want to mess up my 950 Pro. I almost secure erased it, if you a few of you hadn't questioned me...

Best regards,
Kix


----------



## rt123

Damn Bro, this is sad & frustrating.









I would try 2 more things & then give up

1) Try installing in MBR mode & see how it goes.
2) Maybe try installing without changing all those options that you have changed. Leave them on Auto & try GPT or MBR installation. (Whatever works)

If nothing works then just get Windows 10. Its wayyyyy better than Win 8, if that's the reason you were holding back.


----------



## Deders

@KixNGrins

Yeah it's very frustrating when something like this happens. I'm thinking now that Win10 would be a better idea, especially now 1511 is out.

I can guide you though the pitfalls of the processes involved in getting it for free, but you'll want to do a fresh install of Win10 once you have confirmed that the upgraded version has activated with your hardware.

This way you'll have UEFI boot as well as more stable drivers. The upgrade process doesn't handle drivers that well.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Damn Bro, this is sad & frustrating.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would try 2 more things & then give up
> 
> 1) Try installing in MBR mode & see how it goes.
> 2) Maybe try installing without changing all those options that you have changed. Leave them on Auto & try GPT or MBR installation. (Whatever works)
> 
> If nothing works then just get Windows 10. Its wayyyyy better than Win 8, if that's the reason you were holding back.


Appreciate the feedback. I mean this as a joke, but is Win 10 way better than Win 7? I never used Win 8 because I heard so many complaints, especially with the Start menu. I like Win 7 and Win 10 is new. Was hoping to wait a couple years to upgrade, and let others work on Win 10 SP1.









I'm guessing that since you didn't mention replacing the mobo, that you don't think it's the issue (I don't know, so I'm only asking for an opinion)? I tried your #2 suggestion by hitting F5 (Default), and only adjusting Launch CSM = Auto. So, that kind of leads me to just trying the Win7 Ultimate in MBR.

Thanks again,
Kix


----------



## Deders

I'd try 10 before replacing the board. If the same issue occurs then it probably is the board. See my post above.

Given the choice between 10 and 7 in this day and age, I slightly prefer 10.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @KixNGrins
> 
> Yeah it's very frustrating when something like this happens. I'm thinking now that Win10 would be a better idea, especially now 1511 is out.


Takes me back to a post I wrote last week... My last option is "capitulation".... Win 10 versus Win7. LOLOL


----------



## rt123

I used to hate Win8 too & I still do, it deserves it.

But I'd switch from Win7 to Win10 in a heartbeat. It brings a new flavor to day to day use, since I have gotten bored of using Win7 for too long. Win10 retains the good qualities of Win7 & removes stupid Win8 stuff, while bringing newer interesting stuff to the table.

There is only 1 thing I don't like about Win10, its all the data collection/snooping around from Microsoft. Thankfully, there are tons of guides on the internet that tell you what to disable.

I am almost dead sure its not the mobo's fault here. Go Win10. Dx12 is coming too, if you are gamer, that's a must.


----------



## KixNGrins

I like to look on the bright side of things, so I guess the bright side is I've learned a lot in the past 4-5 weeks. I'm especially proud that while down-loading ISO's from the net and creating UEFI bootable USB's, I was able to figure out how to add a signature on this board with my components.


----------



## llantant

I love Windows 10!


----------



## Menthol

After reading these posts I'll admit my stupidity
I have to have CSM enabled to boot Win 7, been like this since day one, still it's a UEFI install and works fine without any issues, I thought this was normal Win 7 behavior, am I wrong?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> After reading these posts I'll admit my stupidity
> I have to have CSM enabled to boot Win 7, been like this since day one, still it's a UEFI install and works fine without any issues, I thought this was normal Win 7 behavior, am I wrong?


7 is usually fine with GPT or MBR. It's the Samsung 950 Pro as well as other NVMe based drives that have issue's in MBR mode. 7 was developed before UFI installs were a thing, it's been added on in later versions.

When you say CSM enabled, did you configure the different options manually so that it installed and booted from UEFI? Either way is fine. With mine if I did this, it wouldn't recognise my GPU, even though it should be compatible. Same if i disabled it completely. Best way for me was to set it to Auto.

Either way you are fine as you are. Disabling might take a few seconds off boot time but it may have compatibility issues with other hardware.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I used to hate Win8 too & I still do, it deserves it.
> But I'd *switch from Win7 to Win10* in a heartbeat. It brings a new flavor to day to day use, since I have gotten bored of using Win7 for too long. Win10 retains the good qualities of Win7 & removes stupid Win8 stuff, while bringing newer interesting stuff to the table.
> There is only 1 thing I don't like about Win10, its all the data collection/snooping around from Microsoft. Thankfully, there are tons of guides on the internet that tell you what to disable.
> I am almost dead sure its not the mobo's fault here. Go Win10. Dx12 is coming too, if you are gamer, that's a must.


I agree 100%
W10 has a much more stable kernel and is generally more "fault" tolerant (hence it's sometimes slightly slower benchmarking at the extremes). W7 is going the way of the dinosaur. Why build a new rig and load an unsupported and out dated OS?

It's very easy to disable ALL data snooping, and to remove some of the 'fischer-price" built-in apps (with powershell).

anyway... a little fun with this decent 6320 on my M8E. @ cores, even at these voltages never reall gets hot. Amazing.
(sorry bout the 4K screenie







)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> After reading these posts I'll admit my stupidity
> I have to have CSM enabled to boot Win 7, been like this since day one, still it's a UEFI install and works fine without any issues, I thought this was normal Win 7 behavior, am I wrong?


getting it right is stupidity?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's very easy to disable ALL data snooping, and to remove some of the 'fischer-price" built-in apps (with powershell).


I am not so sure about the data snooping. To my knowledge, "Basic" is the lowest telemetry setting available. Also Cortana and OneDrive keep on crashing in the background (according to the logs) even if I have no MS account and I never used/enabled them (even disabled startup of OneDrive).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I am not so sure about the data snooping. To my knowledge, "Basic" is the lowest telemetry setting available. Also Cortana and OneDrive keep on crashing in the background (according to the logs) even if I have no MS account and I never used/enabled them (even disabled startup of OneDrive).


 PS.pdf 274k .pdf file


remove the apps you do not use. win10forums can help you disable snooping.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> PS.pdf 274k .pdf file
> 
> 
> remove the apps you do not use. win10forums can help you disable snooping.


"Uninstall Cortana: This app can't be removed."

And OneDrive isn't even in there.

EDIT: Not to be mistaken: I really like Win10. I came from Win7, and half of the time whan I find a new feature I think: "Finally!"









But on the other hand, it is 2016. We should free ourselves from the illusion that we are not paying with or personal data for for things like Android, Facebook, Win10 and many, many other things.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> "Uninstall Cortana: This app can't be removed."
> 
> And OneDrive isn't even in there.
> 
> EDIT: Not to be mistaken: I really like Win10. I came from Win7, and half of the time whan I find a new feature I think: "Finally!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But on the other hand, it is 2016. We should free ourselves from the illusion that we are not paying with or personal data for for things like Android, Facebook, Win10 and many, many other things.


But it can be removed... check win10forums. remove one drive in Apps and Programs AFAIK. Been a long time since I removed it. REally OT for this thread.

I only remove unwanted apps for a benchmarking OS. Otherwise, simply disabling them is sufficient.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> But it can be removed... check win10forums. remove one drive in Apps and Programs AFAIK.


Don't see it there.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Been a long time since I removed it. REally OT for this thread.


Totally. I'll have a deeper look in case it really starts bugging me. Over and out.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I only remove unwanted apps for a benchmarking OS. Otherwise, simply disabling them is sufficient.


Btw, is there any point in doing stability testing in safe mode? Less interference by buggy 3rd party drivers...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Don't see it there.
> Totally. I'll have a deeper look in case it really starts bugging me. Over and out.
> Btw, is there any point in doing stability testing in safe mode? Less interference by buggy 3rd party drivers...


wouldn't really be representative of stability in the use-environment, or intended use scenario.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> wouldn't really be representative of stability in the use-environment, or intended use scenario.


Right. I was just thinking about possible defects. But on the other hand safe mode might not be able to stress components as much.


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> CPU is stock. XMP is supposed to make memory OC easy so I thought I'd try that first. Guess its not so easy.
> 
> I'll try out these voltages


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> Apparently you can't just go into the BIOS and change the voltages. How do you unlock them?


You should be able to type the voltage in the appropriate box. Don't forget the decimal point!


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> @KixNGrins
> 
> I can guide you though the pitfalls of the processes involved in getting it for free, but you'll want to do a fresh install of Win10 once you have confirmed that the upgraded version has activated with your hardware.
> 
> This way you'll have UEFI boot as well as more stable drivers. The upgrade process doesn't handle drivers that well.


Thanks for the offer, Deders (and everyone else for their opinions). I'm just gonna buy a copy of it, and not hassle with the upgrade. It'll be clean. I've got a couple other things to try while I wait for shipping. One, I'm wondering if going back to an earlier BIOS would change things. It seems that those that actually have it working, did it in the past (at least that's my sense). Also got a PM of something to try as a last resort. If it works, I'll post. If not, then I have Win 10 coming...


----------



## Deders

Latest Deluxe BIOS works fine for me with 10


----------



## TinkerTanner

Hello

I am knew to computer building such and have been having issues after updating my BIOS. My asus z170-a came stock with BIOS version 1101 and works great except for adaptive mode. When update to later BIOS versions, my computer will almost never restart correctly after hitting "save and exit." The computer never cycles back on with the newer BIOS versions. It will just idle forever with no display after I click "save and exit" and even after the BIOS finishes processing when being updated. After updating I have to clear the CMOS to get a POST. XMP profile works with a the click of the mouse in version 1101 but not on any of the newer versions as well. I have updated the BIOS using a flash drive and by using the internet tool within the BIOS. I need some help. I literally have no idea what to do.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> Hello
> 
> I am knew to computer building such and have been having issues after updating my BIOS. My asus z170-a came stock with BIOS version 1101 and works great except for adaptive mode. When update to later BIOS versions, my computer will almost never restart correctly after hitting "save and exit." The computer never cycles back on with the newer BIOS versions. It will just idle forever with no display after I click "save and exit" and even after the BIOS finishes processing when being updated. After updating I have to clear the CMOS to get a POST. XMP profile works with a the click of the mouse in version 1101 but not on any of the newer versions as well. I have updated the BIOS using a flash drive and by using the internet tool within the BIOS. I need some help. I literally have no idea what to do.


Does it happen even if you don't change a setting from bios defaults?


----------



## TinkerTanner

The only way I boot into windows after an update is if I hold the power button for 10 seconds to completely shut it down due it its constant idle, then turn in back on again.


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Does it happen even if you don't change a setting from bios defaults?


Thanks for such a quick response!

The board I am using now is the second z170-a I have had this issue on. The first board I had, I returned because of this issue, not realizing rolling the BIOS back to stock would fix the issue. It seems strange this same issue would happen on two different boards... I did not realize it was the BIOS on the first board because I flashed 1402 on it before I did anything else.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> Thanks for such a quick response!
> 
> The board I am using now is the second z170-a I have had this issue on. The first board I had, I returned because of this issue, not realizing rolling the BIOS back to stock would fix the issue. It seems strange this same issue would happen on two different boards... I did not realize it was the BIOS on the first board because I flashed 1402 on it before I did anything else.


I'm just wondering if there's a particular setting involved that it is causing the problem.


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I'm just wondering if there's a particular setting involved that it is causing the problem.


I contacted Asus support for the first board and the guy gave me an RMA number to send it in, but I just returned it. I contacted them again for this board and they helped me realize rolling it back fixed my issue, and their advice was to not update unless there was an issue. Now that I have successfully over clocked to 4.7 at 1.32V I would like to set it to adaptive, but when I do the voltage spikes to 1.5 under load. That is a problem and I'm guessing has been addressed in newer bios versions. So instead of fixing the issue, they avoided it completely.


----------



## jleslie246

My Hero and i7 6700k have been running solid since release. I am using BIOS 1001 (from October 2015), again this is for the Asus Z170 HERO.

Any reason I should update the bios?

Just saw the price on the 6700k is $413.99 on NewEgg. Why so high now??


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> I contacted Asus support for the first board and the guy gave me an RMA number to send it in, but I just returned it. I contacted them again for this board and they helped me realize rolling it back fixed my issue, and their advice was to not update unless there was an issue. Now that I have successfully over clocked to 4.7 at 1.32V I would like to set it to adaptive, but when I do the voltage spikes to 1.5 under load. That is a problem and I'm guessing has been addressed in newer bios versions. So instead of fixing the issue, they avoided it completely.


The adaptive issue has been resolved in later BIOS versions. But could you answer my question?


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> The adaptive issue has been resolved in later BIOS versions. But could you answer my question?


Sorry for not quoting you in it earlier. Noob here.

The only way I boot into windows after an update is if I hold the power button for 10 seconds to completely shut it down due it its constant idle, then turn in back on again.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> Sorry for not quoting you in it earlier. Noob here.
> 
> The only way I boot into windows after an update is if I hold the power button for 10 seconds to completely shut it down due it its constant idle, then turn in back on again.


Are you able to restart normally from a default bios state if you save and exit without changing any of the settings?

Have you tried just changing one setting at a time and saveing after each change?


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Are you able to restart normally from a default bios state if you save and exit without changing any of the settings?
> 
> Have you tried just changing one setting at a time and saveing after each change?


After I manually restart it the first time, the "save and exit" will work, but if I make any changes in the bios, the "save and exit" will not work properly.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> After I manually restart it the first time, the "save and exit" will work, but if I make any changes in the bios, the "save and exit" will not work properly.


What's the first setting you usually change?


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Are you able to restart normally from a default bios state if you save and exit without changing any of the settings?
> 
> Have you tried just changing one setting at a time and saveing after each change?


Even after the processing of the bios update the computer does not restart properly to finish the update.
From auto to xmp profile comes back with an overclock has failed message.
Any clock speed changes will bring up the issue.
Not only changes in the bios, but also when I restart from inside windows the problem arises.
Usually after downloads, but sometimes it will restart correctly
Also, even when I would change only fan profiles in the bios, the problem would occur.

I will update the BIOS tomorrow and fiddle with it more to see exactly when it will not restart and when it restarts no problem.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TinkerTanner*
> 
> Even after the processing of the bios update the computer does not restart properly to finish the update.
> From auto to xmp profile comes back with an overclock has failed message.
> Any clock speed changes will bring up the issue.
> Not only changes in the bios, but also when I restart from inside windows the problem arises.
> Usually after downloads, but sometimes it will restart correctly.
> 
> I will update the BIOS tomorrow and fiddle with it more to see exactly when it will not restart and when it restarts no problem.


I used to have the problem with windows hanging on restart, as well as not waking up properly. A fresh install of the latest version of 10 resolved this. My previous install was upgraded from 7 and due to the way windows handled the drivers, many things weren't working as they should.

How did you install windows?


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What's the first setting you usually change?


Also, even when I would change only fan profiles in the bios, the problem would occur.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I used to have the problem with windows hanging on restart, as well as not waking up properly. A fresh install of the latest version of 10 resolved this. My previous install was upgraded from 7 and due to the way windows handled the drivers, many things weren't working as they should.
> 
> How did you install windows?


\

I installed windows via OEM Windows 10 disk with activation code. Unfortunately that installation did not work as it should have. I called Microsoft and they had me download an update on a flashdrive and did a clean install with them on the phone.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Intel one, I use sata ports 0 + 1 (so first two).
> 
> I disable the as media on board sata ports.
> 
> Intel RST software installed via device manager so it doesn't install the program itself.
> 
> Most recent version that is on Asus website for my mobo.


Hm. With my Ram running stable now I am still loosing raid 1 sync on regular reboots. Can I ask 2 more questions?
- do you have write cache enabled on your disks?
- do you have raid activated in the bios?

As you are using software raid on SSDs I guess your answers will be:
- doesn't really matter because write cache is flushed real quick
- no, because windows is dealing with it

EDIT: Do you have fast boot enabled?


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Make sure it's enabled or USB ports might cut out. You can disable it for windows 8/10.


Thanks. I've changed that and we'll see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the offer, Deders (and everyone else for their opinions). I'm just gonna buy a copy of it, and not hassle with the upgrade. It'll be clean. I've got a couple other things to try while I wait for shipping. One, I'm wondering if going back to an earlier BIOS would change things. It seems that those that actually have it working, did it in the past (at least that's my sense). Also got a PM of something to try as a last resort. If it works, I'll post. If not, then I have Win 10 coming...


I bought my Windows 10 Pro copy from Kinguin for 13 dollers as I only had the home version and MS wanted £100 to upgrade









I was very skeptical at first but everything worked great! It was an OEM version so I had to to a fresh reinstall but was worth it.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Hm. With my Ram running stable now I am still loosing raid 1 sync on regular reboots. Can I ask 2 more questions?
> - do you have write cache enabled on your disks?
> - do you have raid activated in the bios?
> 
> As you are using software raid on SSDs I guess your answers will be:
> - doesn't really matter because write cache is flushed real quick
> - no, because windows is dealing with it
> 
> EDIT: Do you have fast boot enabled?


Write cache is enabled.



I have AHCI activated in BIOS. As they are only for games I decided to let windows deal with it and I wouldnt have to install the RST software (I only install driver) and have the RAID post at boot etc...

Trim works fine, everything benches fine. I have even done ALOT of reinstalls etc.. for various reasons and never wiped the raid. You just simply import the foreign disks in disk manager and all is good









Fast boot is also enabled.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Fast boot is also enabled.


Thank you very much for the additional details!

My first suspect was the write cache. I thought that my system somehow shuts down too fast (before caches are flushed entirely). But disabling write cache didn't help (and reduced write performance to ~1/3). However, after turning off fast boot I haven't had a single rebuild.

EDIT: Still wondering what this HDD Led flashing during post means, though.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> EDIT: Still wondering what this HDD Led flashing during post means, though.


What are the Q-Codes immediately before and during the flashing?


----------



## Scorpion49

Its finally here, anyone else have one of these? If so, how do you like it?


----------



## llantant

Holy unresized photo Batman!

Yeah looks good to me. Big.


----------



## TinkerTanner

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I used to have the problem with windows hanging on restart, as well as not waking up properly. A fresh install of the latest version of 10 resolved this. My previous install was upgraded from 7 and due to the way windows handled the drivers, many things weren't working as they should.
> 
> How did you install windows?


I just did a clean install of windows yesterday via usb. I updated the bios and I am still having the same issue as before. I called asus again today and they are going to send an email with all the ways I need to try to update the bios. So that will be the next part of the fun.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What are the Q-Codes immediately before and during the flashing?


Had to film it with my smart phone camera because the codes switch so quickly.









96 - 62 (long) - 9C - 99 (long) - ? - A2 - 9C - 99 (longer)

96: PCI Bus Assign Ressources
62: Installation of the PCH Runtime Service
9C: USB Detect
99: Super IO Initialization
A2: IDE Detect

As much fun as it is, it doesn't tell me anything. Seems to be PCH init. I asked about this initially because I was of the impression that I don't see the flashing on each boot and I was hoping that it would tell me something about my HDD trouble. But now I see it every time. Might have nothing todo with anything. Or it depends on attached devices.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Had to film it with my smart phone camera because the codes switch so quickly.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 96 - 62 (long) - 9C - 99 (long) - ? - A2 - 9C - 99 (longer)
> 
> 96: PCI Bus Assign Ressources
> 62: Installation of the PCH Runtime Service
> 9C: USB Detect
> 99: Super IO Initialization
> A2: IDE Detect
> 
> As much fun as it is, it doesn't tell me anything. Seems to be PCH init. I asked about this initially because I was of the impression that I don't see the flashing on each boot and I was hoping that it would tell me something about my HDD trouble. But now I see it every time. Might have nothing todo with anything. Or it depends on attached devices.


What USB devices do you have plugged in?

If it's really bugging you, you could try different combination of hardware and see if that affects it. maybe monitoring the Q-codes.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> In my case I tried offset +0.010 and auto. Both cases vcore shoots up to 1.5+. Really annoyed since my last build, 2500k/P8P67 PRO vcore don't reach those levels. I really don't want my pc idling with vcore at a constant 1.29v.


Hi crucible, in adaptive mode we'd be able to limit the max vcore. So no more high vcore spikes like in offset mode.

So give adaptive mode a try if u haven't yet.


----------



## Scorpion49

Well, Z170 WS is already a bundle of problems. Does not appear to be compatible with R9 280, card works fine on my Gigabyte board but no display/display LED on with the Asus (other cards work fine, just not the 280). Also doesn't seem to want to have anything to do with my SM951 which also works perfectly in the gigabyte board.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> What USB devices do you have plugged in?
> 
> If it's really bugging you, you could try different combination of hardware and see if that affects it. maybe monitoring the Q-codes.


Oh no, too much work! I had surprisingly many issues with my rig and I have finally managed to solve all of them (or am ready to ignore in certain cases). If drive startup issues reappear, I might. In order of appearence:

- raid sync issues months ago - hard drive with read error during smart test
- hard locks after 3-5 min idle - ASPM for PCH side of DMI link set (still in contact with ASUS support on that; bios/hardware?)
- rare blackouts during gaming (2 in 5 months) - gpu on just one PSU rail?
- sometimes on cpu/ram load display won't resume - drivers failing when low on ram?
- eventual hard lock on moderate load - instable ram
- raid sync lost on startup - fast boot not working properly?
- hard drive startup issues - 3 drives attached to one Sata power cable?

I will retire now.









USB devices, for what its worth:
- 2x Oculus Rift DK2 (Rift Sensors, IR Camera)
- USB hub from display
- Logitech G35 headset
- Roccat Kone Pure mouse
- Roccat Isku FX keyboard

@all: Thanks for your great help, and for being understanding and patient with me being a PITA sometimes!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Oh no, too much work! I had surprisingly many issues with my rig and I have finally managed to solve all of them (or am ready to ignore in certain cases). If drive startup issues reappear, I might. In order of appearence:
> 
> - raid sync issues months ago - hard drive with read error during smart test
> - hard locks after 3-5 min idle - ASPM for PCH side of DMI link set (still in contact with ASUS support on that; bios/hardware?)
> - rare blackouts during gaming (2 in 5 months) - gpu on just one PSU rail?
> - sometimes on cpu/ram load display won't resume - drivers failing when low on ram?
> - eventual hard lock on moderate load - instable ram
> - raid sync lost on startup - fast boot not working properly?
> - hard drive startup issues - 3 drives attached to one Sata power cable?
> 
> I will retire now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> USB devices, for what its worth:
> - 2x Oculus Rift DK2 (Rift Sensors, IR Camera)
> - USB hub from display
> - Logitech G35 headset
> - Roccat Kone Pure mouse
> - Roccat Isku FX keyboard
> 
> @all: Thanks for your great help, and for being understanding and patient with me being a PITA sometimes!


Sorry to hijack but have you tried elite dangerous on the dk2. It's awesome!!!!

I sold my dk2 a while back but can't wait to get the new one. I'm waiting for the new line of nvidia cards first tho to replace my 2gb 770s.


----------



## Silent Scone

I have. It's immense


----------



## Timid

I recently purchased a Z170-Pro and have a few questions regarding the Samsung 950 Pro as well. As it turns out, my drive is detected by the motherboard and the Windows 10 setup without any issues. However, I'm not sure if I am getting the optimal performance out of the drive. I know that you have to completely disable CSM mode before installing Windows 10 on the 950, but is there anything else that is necessary?

After I install the OS and install Samsung's NVMe driver, their magician software notes the drive's current and max link speed at 10 Gbps, but I thought the drive and the board supported up to 32 Gbps? Also, I'm getting 180k read IOPS compared to the advertised 300k. I feel like there's a UEFI setting that I'm missing, but I've looked all over the place and can't seem to figure it out. I read online the 3 options to boot are AHCI, RAID, and now NVMe however that option is not available in the SATA selection mode.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi crucible, in adaptive mode we'd be able to limit the max vcore. So no more high vcore spikes like in offset mode.
> 
> So give adaptive mode a try if u haven't yet.


How much volts should I start with? Adaptive is new to me and last I tried it, PC can't even reach windows.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> How much volts should I start with? Adaptive is new to me and last I tried it, PC can't even reach windows.


on that MB, select adaptive, leave the Offset on Auto and enter in the turbo field the same total voltage that was stable when using Manual voltage. Make sure CPU SVID is on Auto.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> How much volts should I start with? Adaptive is new to me and last I tried it, PC can't even reach windows.


Yeah, I started with what Jpmboy mentioned. Then with trial & error, adjusted til I got around the same volts & performance scores as before. Eg:

Before, Fixed mode 1.360v, LLC5
At load abt 1.360-1.372v, XTU abt 1450, OCN x264 abt 1.74fps

After, Adaptive mode 1.358v with offset +0.002v, LLC4
At load abt 1.372v, XTU abt 1470, OCN x264 abt 1.75fps


----------



## misoonigiri

Sorry I think not 1.372v but 1.376v
And OCN x264 not 1.7x but 4.7x fps


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> I've had freezing on the windows loading screen when certain fastboot parameters are set, for a sanity check try disabling fastboot..


Disabling the Fastboot option does _seem_ to fix the problem. In my setup, it only saves a couple of seconds and I'll take that any day for more stable system boot. I've done several cold starts and warm restarts without any freezing though only time and more testing will really tell.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Sorry to hijack but have you tried elite dangerous on the dk2. It's awesome!!!!
> 
> I sold my dk2 a while back but can't wait to get the new one. I'm waiting for the new line of nvidia cards first tho to replace my 2gb 770s.


No problem!









Yeah, it is great! Only the text readability in the cockpit really deserves the upgrade to CV1 (or Vive?).

You know that Pascal is more directed at scientific computing (CUCA)? But ok, with HBM and VR SLI and all the other stuff it will be awesome anyway.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> No problem!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, it is great! Only the text readability in the cockpit really deserves the upgrade to CV1 (or Vive?).
> 
> You know that Pascal is more directed at scientific computing (CUCA)? But ok, with HBM and VR SLI and all the other stuff it will be awesome anyway.


No I didnt know that. I just figured its not worth upgrading to a 900 series so late in the cycle. I am moving away from SLI in the next round anyway. Going to get a 980/980ti level of pascal instead of 2x 970 level.

Plus the large price tag on the consumer version annoyed me for the moment and the inclusion of the xbox one controller when I already have one also didnt help so I held off on the pre order.

I am going to wait to see reviews on Oculus Vs Vive although I will most likely go Oculus because the Vive seems to be more for interactive movement VR and my Study is not quite big enough for me to be wandering around in









I need to build a new house and have my own Holodeck.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> No I didnt know that. I just figured its not worth upgrading to a 900 series so late in the cycle. I am moving away from SLI in the next round anyway. Going to get a 980/980ti level of pascal instead of 2x 970 level.


The VR SLI thing will be big, I think (one - or even more - GPU rendering just one eye). But of course, a single GPU is better for other games.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Plus the large price tag on the consumer version annoyed me for the moment and the inclusion of the xbox one controller when I already have one also didnt help so I held off on the pre order.


That shocked me too.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I am going to wait to see reviews on Oculus Vs Vive although I will most likely go Oculus because the Vive seems to be more for interactive movement VR and my Study is not quite big enough for me to be wandering around in


I saw a list of Vive release games included. None of these interests me in any way - except for ED of course (but I have that already). That was a pretty sad moment.

Oculus will include Eve Valkyrie, and personally I am lookind forward to Technolust!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I need to build a new house and have my own Holodeck.


At work I have a 100m² wireless walking VR lab (laptop-backpacks with DK2; Led-based motion capture). We do research on human motion and orientation.


----------



## pegnose

I think we are OT again.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> Disabling the Fastboot option does _seem_ to fix the problem. In my setup, it only saves a couple of seconds and I'll take that any day for more stable system boot. I've done several cold starts and warm restarts without any freezing though only time and more testing will really tell.


Glad to hear it helped, I suspect you will also be able to have success with Fast Boot enabled and change HDD only to all SATA devices


----------



## crucible

@Jpmboy and misoongiri

Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal? Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo. Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.

Again thanks.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> @Jpmboy and misoongiri
> 
> Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal?


I don't have this, or I didn't pay enough attention, but I remember some asus users asking double POST in their older gen boards. Will observe when I get home & turn it on.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo.


I have this, the 2nd asus logo has the spinning dots before handing off to windows right?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.
> 
> Again thanks.


Mine is at default normal boot for Next Boot after AC Power Loss, iirc.
Btw I remember setting Boot Delay to 0 sec, from default 3 secs. Do you have this? You will still have a few secs to hit key & enter bios.


----------



## misoonigiri

Apparently the 2nd Asus (or any other OEM) logo screen, which replaces the usual Windows boot screen, can be disabled via Option ROM Messages bios setting. But I haven't tried.


----------



## pegnose

I remember Raja talking about memory training in the context of multiple POSTs...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> @Jpmboy and misoongiri
> 
> Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal? Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo. Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.
> 
> Again thanks.


A double pump from cold boot is not unusual. some configurations will do this. In bios Disable boot screen logo (in the boot menu). you'll see a post report rather than the logo. Enable fast boot on this sane menu. When you get in the 4.6+ range (and 1.4V or higher) probably best to set an LLC in the 5 or 6 range.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I have this, the 2nd asus logo has the spinning dots before handing off to windows right?


Yes. I'll try disabling some settings starting with the Smart Self Test. Maybe that's the reason its double booting.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Btw I remember setting Boot Delay to 0 sec, from default 3 secs. Do you have this? You will still have a few secs to hit key & enter bios.


Already set delay at 0 and its still double booting. I just reset it back to 3.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> A double pump from cold boot is not unusual. some configurations will do this. In bios Disable boot screen logo (in the boot menu). you'll see a post report rather than the logo. Enable fast boot on this sane menu. When you get in the 4.6+ range (and 1.4V or higher) probably best to set an LLC in the 5 or 6 range.


Fast boot is enabled but its still double booting. Not much of a problem but a bit disappointed since my last system boots faster from cold boot (2500k/P8P67 PRO). I'm more focused on how to achieve 4.6/4.7 since even with 1.375v, it won't pass several minutes of prime and temps are already reaching 80c+. I'll try to post my settings.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Timid*
> 
> I recently purchased a Z170-Pro and have a few questions regarding the Samsung 950 Pro as well. As it turns out, my drive is detected by the motherboard and the Windows 10 setup without any issues. However, I'm not sure if I am getting the optimal performance out of the drive. I know that you have to completely disable CSM mode before installing Windows 10 on the 950, but is there anything else that is necessary?
> 
> After I install the OS and install Samsung's NVMe driver, their magician software notes the drive's current and max link speed at 10 Gbps, but I thought the drive and the board supported up to 32 Gbps? Also, I'm getting 180k read IOPS compared to the advertised 300k. I feel like there's a UEFI setting that I'm missing, but I've looked all over the place and can't seem to figure it out. I read online the 3 options to boot are AHCI, RAID, and now NVMe however that option is not available in the SATA selection mode.


Mine says the same and is running as expected. Benchmark it if you are in doubt.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> @Jpmboy and misoongiri
> 
> Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal? Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo. Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.
> 
> Again thanks.


I used to get the double logo when I had a MBR install. This was separate from the OS loading (no spinning dots) and only happened after a particular BIOS release.

Now I have a GPT install, I only get the logo once during post, and once again during windows startup.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Yes. I'll try disabling some settings starting with the Smart Self Test. Maybe that's the reason its double booting.
> *Already set delay at 0 and its still double booting. I just reset it back to 3.*
> Fast boot is enabled but its still double booting. Not much of a problem but a bit disappointed since my last system boots faster from cold boot (2500k/P8P67 PRO). I'm more focused on how to achieve 4.6/4.7 since even with 1.375v, it won't pass several minutes of prime and temps are already reaching 80c+. I'll try to post my settings.


Ahh, setting the Post Delay from 3 - 0 sec was only speed up your boot time by a bit, and not to solve the double boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Yes. I'll try disabling some settings starting with the Smart Self Test. Maybe that's the reason its double booting.
> Already set delay at 0 and its still double booting. I just reset it back to 3.
> Fast boot is enabled but its still double booting. Not much of a problem but a bit disappointed since my last system boots faster from cold boot (2500k/P8P67 PRO). I'm more focused on how to achieve 4.6/4.7 since even with 1.375v, it won't pass several minutes of prime and temps are already reaching 80c+. I'll try to post my settings.


Post delay is not gonna affect the double post - regarding the double pump... how do you have your ram set? defaults? XMP. or manual timings and voltage?


----------



## Scorpion49

Ok, after some more testing, my R9 280 only works in the x8 slots on the Z170 WS. It does not show any display in the x16 slots, even though the machine boots to windows (verified with a second GPU in the top slot). The card is not recognized at all if it is in the x16 slots, the board seems to have no idea its there. Anyone have any ideas? Works perfectly with the same CPU/RAM on my Gigabyte Z170X-UD3.

I'm guessing it has something to do with the PLX function but I can't be sure, my older GPU's work fine in all slots.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> @Jpmboy and misoongiri
> 
> Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal? Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo. Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.
> 
> Again thanks.


I used to get the double boot on my p8z68-v Pro/gen 3 Mobo with my Sandbridge CPU.

It was orginally to do with PLL Overvoltage being set enabled or AUTO. I had to use it to go over 4.6ghz. If I disabled it for 4.6ghz then it booted fine. It lasted for every bios revision with my old board. I had to live with it. 4.6 and no double boot, 4.7+ then it would double boot.

I do not get the issue with my current gen board though.

Asus Logo showing up twic is normal. First time is just covering the post screen and the second is the Windows start up screen. If you disable the asus logo you will see you post screen and then the Windows logo. (Thats how I like to have it set, disabled). You can also set the time you post screen will show for.

** Just noticed you said twice plus the windows logo. That shouldnt happen. As deders above suggested you may have an MBR install.


----------



## Mysterion

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Glad to hear it helped, I suspect you will also be able to have success with Fast Boot enabled and change HDD only to all SATA devices


Not quite sure what you mean: "change HDD only to all SATA devices". Currently, I have no HDDs in my setup; only SSDs and they are all connected to SATA ports. One is Samsung 950 Pro and 3 are Samsung 850 Evo. I do have an older ODD also connected to a SATA port. They may be introducing some legacy incompatibilities.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Yes. I'll try disabling some settings starting with the Smart Self Test. Maybe that's the reason its double booting.
> Already set delay at 0 and its still double booting. I just reset it back to 3.
> Fast boot is enabled but its still double booting. Not much of a problem but a bit disappointed since my last system boots faster from cold boot (2500k/P8P67 PRO). I'm more focused on how to achieve 4.6/4.7 since even with 1.375v, it won't pass several minutes of prime and temps are already reaching 80c+. I'll try to post my settings.


The double power cycle is normal. This is another one of those examples where you (people) need to drop the OCD and use the machine for what you purchased it for. It needs to be done this way so that you personally can make use of the features you purchased the board for (I hope),depends on certain values set and the platform. The system isn't doing it to try and get your back up.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

I've owned this M8E for a couple months now, and I still can't figure out a way to set a manual frequency. Things I've tried:

Turbo- on/off
Speedstep- on/off
C States- auto/off
Boot performance- all 3 options.
Windows 10 min proc state- 100%

No matter what I try it keeps downclocking to 4GHz for me at idle. I guess a workaround is to use the 40 CPU multiplier and overclock the bclk, but there has to be something I'm missing to just lock in a manual frequency!


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mysterion*
> 
> Not quite sure what you mean: "change HDD only to all SATA devices". Currently, I have no HDDs in my setup; only SSDs and they are all connected to SATA ports. One is Samsung 950 Pro and 3 are Samsung 850 Evo. I do have an older ODD also connected to a SATA port. They may be introducing some legacy incompatibilities.


Refer to the manual for configuring BIOS boot settings









Have SM951 NVMe for OS and 1x 850 Pro and 2x 850EVO connected here - Don't believe it is a legacy incompatibility issue, more a quirk of fast boot when not set in the manner outlined above...


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Yuhfhrh*
> 
> I've owned this M8E for a couple months now, and I still can't figure out a way to set a manual frequency. Things I've tried:
> 
> Turbo- on/off
> Speedstep- on/off
> C States- auto/off
> Boot performance- all 3 options.
> Windows 10 min proc state- 100%
> 
> No matter what I try it keeps downclocking to 4GHz for me at idle. I guess a workaround is to use the 40 CPU multiplier and overclock the bclk, but there has to be something I'm missing to just lock in a manual frequency!


I've managed to lock my CPU at it's turbo frequency using the High Performance power profile in windows. All bios power settings are at defaults.


----------



## LoneReaction

I have the Z170-A motherboard. All BIOS versions after 1101 were unbootable for me.

Today tried 1602 and managed to boot with it. However if I enable XMP profile with 2 sticks of Hyper X 2666mhz ram, the system cannot post. Enabling XMP with one stick of ram works.

Strange thing is that if I leave XMP profile disabled, the bios is able to detect the correct settings and apply it. I am also able to reconfigure my previous settings and get my 6700K back to 4.6ghz at 1.4v.

Screenshot of auto-configured ram.
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/Loner1337/hyperX2666_zpskknoqdx5.png

Anyone else having problems with enabling XMP profiles?


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I've managed to lock my CPU at it's turbo frequency using the High Performance power profile in windows. All bios power settings are at defaults.


Thanks, I knew there was something stupid I was missing. I hate windows mucking around with stuff!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> @Jpmboy and misoongiri
> 
> Thanks and +rep to you both. VCore now lowers to .832. Now all I need to do is try 4.6 or even 4.7. Now to the next problems. From cold boot pc shuts down then turns on again and continue to boot without any problems. Is this normal? Also the ASUS logo shows up twice. First during POST then another one appears before the windows logo. Fast Boot is enabled and Next Boot after AC Power Loss is set to fast boot. Both are not much of a concern but really slows down my boot time.
> 
> Again thanks.


Just got back to check. No double boot on cold boot for me (M8H).
But as others have said, if it does double post it should be because current bios requires it for stability.


----------



## crucible

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> I used to get the double logo when I had a MBR install. This was separate from the OS loading (no spinning dots) and only happened after a particular BIOS release.
> 
> Now I have a GPT install, I only get the logo once during post, and once again during windows startup.


Just powered up my pc and I was wrong. ASUS logo appears twice. During POST and during windows loading. I'm really sorry about that. Regarding my windows install, I used Sean's Windows 8 install guide and I remember I used GPT.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Ahh, setting the Post Delay from 3 - 0 sec was only speed up your boot time by a bit, and not to solve the double boot.


Ok. Thanks. I really should read the manual more.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Post delay is not gonna affect the double post - regarding the double pump... how do you have your ram set? defaults? XMP. or manual timings and voltage?


Thanks. It doesn't bother me now since Silent Scone said its normal. By the way RAM is set manually. 2800 @ 1.25v can't remember the timings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I used to get the double boot on my p8z68-v Pro/gen 3 Mobo with my Sandbridge CPU.
> 
> It was orginally to do with PLL Overvoltage being set enabled or AUTO. I had to use it to go over 4.6ghz. If I disabled it for 4.6ghz then it booted fine. It lasted for every bios revision with my old board. I had to live with it. 4.6 and no double boot, 4.7+ then it would double boot.
> 
> I do not get the issue with my current gen board though.
> 
> Asus Logo showing up twic is normal. First time is just covering the post screen and the second is the Windows start up screen. If you disable the asus logo you will see you post screen and then the Windows logo. (Thats how I like to have it set, disabled). You can also set the time you post screen will show for.
> 
> ** Just noticed you said twice plus the windows logo. That shouldnt happen. As deders above suggested you may have an MBR install.


Sorry about that. I was wrong about the ASUS logo. It only appears during POST and windows loading.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneReaction*
> 
> I have the Z170-A motherboard. All BIOS versions after 1101 were unbootable for me.
> 
> Today tried 1602 and managed to boot with it. However if I enable XMP profile with 2 sticks of Hyper X 2666mhz ram, the system cannot post. Enabling XMP with one stick of ram works.
> 
> Strange thing is that if I leave XMP profile disabled, the bios is able to detect the correct settings and apply it. I am also able to reconfigure my previous settings and get my 6700K back to 4.6ghz at 1.4v.
> 
> Screenshot of auto-configured ram.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/Loner1337/hyperX2666_zpskknoqdx5.png
> 
> Anyone else having problems with enabling XMP profiles?


You have the 8GB sticks right..?
I would raised DRAM voltage upto 1.25V & set VCCIO to 1.2v & System agent to 1.25V.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneReaction*
> 
> I have the Z170-A motherboard. All BIOS versions after 1101 were unbootable for me.
> 
> Today tried 1602 and managed to boot with it. However if I enable XMP profile with 2 sticks of Hyper X 2666mhz ram, the system cannot post. Enabling XMP with one stick of ram works.
> 
> Strange thing is that if I leave XMP profile disabled, the bios is able to detect the correct settings and apply it. I am also able to reconfigure my previous settings and get my 6700K back to 4.6ghz at 1.4v.
> 
> Screenshot of auto-configured ram.
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v488/Loner1337/hyperX2666_zpskknoqdx5.png
> 
> Anyone else having problems with enabling XMP profiles?


Hello

Is the EZ XMP switch set to disabled (default setting)?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crucible*
> 
> Just powered up my pc and I was wrong. ASUS logo appears twice. During POST and during windows loading. I'm really sorry about that. Regarding my windows install, I used Sean's Windows 8 install guide and I remember I used GPT.
> Ok. Thanks. I really should read the manual more.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks. It doesn't bother me now since Silent Scone said its normal. By the way RAM is set manually. 2800 @ 1.25v can't remember the timings.
> Sorry about that. I was wrong about the ASUS logo. It only appears during POST and windows loading.


In that case then, that is correct. You can disable it in BIOS.


----------



## Tennobanzai

What's the most proper/safe way to update BIOS? I remember an Asus rep had a bunch of steps a few years ago, but i've lost those steps.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What's the most proper/safe way to update BIOS? I remember an Asus rep had a bunch of steps a few years ago, but i've lost those steps.


USB Flashback remains the most fail-safe method. Refer to the manual for more information.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> What's the most proper/safe way to update BIOS? I remember an Asus rep had a bunch of steps a few years ago, but i've lost those steps.


They always recommend usb-Flashback but I personally prefer to do it through the UEFI. Its good practice to reset your UEFI/Bios to the defaults before flashing.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Sorry I didn't mean the method, but the steps before and after such as loading default settings, clear CMOS, etc.


----------



## rt123

Clearing CMOS should be good enough.


----------



## llantant

I have always reset to my stock profile and updated via bios.


----------



## LoneReaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You have the 8GB sticks right..?
> I would raised DRAM voltage upto 1.25V & set VCCIO to 1.2v & System agent to 1.25V.


Yup, 2 piece of 8GB HyperX 2666 . I'm just wondering, if I do not enable XMP profile and can get the rated speed and timings on the default [Auto] settings, is there a need to add more voltage just to use XMP?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneReaction*
> 
> Yup, 2 piece of 8GB HyperX 2666 . I'm just wondering, if I do not enable XMP profile and can get the rated speed and timings on the default [Auto] settings, is there a need to add more voltage just to use XMP?


If you can get the rated speed & timings manually at the specified 1.2V, then no need to add more volts to run XMP profile.


----------



## LoneReaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you can get the rated speed & timings manually at the specified 1.2V, then no need to add more volts to run XMP profile.


That's strange because I've been using the XMP profile with BIOS 1101 with no problems. I will try to set the settings manually when I get home and report back.


----------



## LoneReaction

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Is the EZ XMP switch set to disabled (default setting)?


The EZ XMP switch was disabled, I never had to use the physical switch and could just turn on XMP in bios. But I tried enabling it and the XMP profile was automatically selected in BIOS, and it works now. So strange. Thanks for the tip!


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LoneReaction*
> 
> The EZ XMP switch was disabled, I never had to use the physical switch and could just turn on XMP in bios. But I tried enabling it and the XMP profile was automatically selected in BIOS, and it works now. So strange. Thanks for the tip!


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## pegnose

If I had to decide between these two kits, which one would I take for my M8H?

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk
http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvkb


----------



## rt123

First one, because it has tighter timings.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> First one, because it has tighter timings.


Any differences in stability expected?


----------



## rt123

First one _*might*_ be harder to stabilize, because of the tight timings.

Doesn't happen usually, but there is a very very small chance.


----------



## pegnose

Ok, thanks a lot!


----------



## llantant

http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk

Has the better timings. Depends on Price really, difference im sure is negligible.

Personally I would go for the TridentZ though. Awesome Ram. Are you needing 32gb?


----------



## MR-e

I must say, the Driver CD for Gene Z170 is awesome! Installing the drivers were very streamlined, just check which ones you need and hit install. Restart PC and device manager is yellow no mo! Going to miss this platform, was fun while it lasted


----------



## Phreec

ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming (BIOS 1102)

I'm having trouble setting up custom fan curves in the UEFI. Every time I choose the Manual option and try moving the "dot" with my mouse everything freezes completely, with fans at 100%. Need to power off with the case button to not have my case take flight.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3200c16q-32gvk
> 
> Has the better timings. Depends on Price really, difference im sure is negligible.
> 
> Personally I would go for the TridentZ though. Awesome Ram. Are you needing 32gb?


Not sure exactly. When I increased the uGridsToLoad in fallout 4, soon my Ram usage was nearly maxed out. And the framerate was very low, of course. I am thinking about buying a second GPU, too. Only thing I don't know is whether it all might be in vain because SLI won't increase Vram, of course.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Not sure exactly. When I increased the uGridsToLoad in fallout 4, soon my Ram usage was nearly maxed out. And the framerate was very low, of course. I am thinking about buying a second GPU, too. Only thing I don't know is whether it all might be in vain because SLI won't increase Vram, of course.


Fallout 4 maxing out 16gb Ram??? Surely not.

I don't have it so I can not really comment.

Personally I am moving away from SLI myself in my next GPU upgrade.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Fallout 4 maxing out 16gb Ram??? Surely not.
> 
> I don't have it so I can not really comment.
> 
> Personally I am moving away from SLI myself in my next GPU upgrade.


I was thinking about SLI ever since I heard of NVidias VR plans.

Well, Fallout 4 consumes a lot of Ram when you increase uGridsToLoad, because you drastically increase the amount of the world that is rendered in detail.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> I was thinking about SLI ever since I heard of NVidias VR plans.
> 
> Well, Fallout 4 consumes a lot of Ram when you increase uGridsToLoad, because you drastically increase the amount of the world that is rendered in detail.


Awesome, what plans are those?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Awesome, what plans are those?


https://developer.nvidia.com/virtual-reality-development

Also he's maxing out his memory because he's abusing uGrids which is a function in the game engine that loads assets into memory that don't need to be there. Brilliance.


----------



## ChiefGoat

Hello, Can I use the HDMI Graphics port to connect to my notebook? I wanted to use it as a testbench log system.

I have 3 Asus 27img rog monitors, asus z170deluxe
Evga gtx 980 ti x2 SLI
I7 6700k

Intel I7-6700 Unlocked
Asus Z170 Delux Motherboard EVGA GeForce GTX 980 Ti
95O EVO MVE 256GB SSD X3
27" Asus ROG Swift Monitor x 3 Windows 10
Corsair h100i gtx
Sound Blaster Z / DDR4 3000mhz 16GB DualMemory
Bucket of Chicken
Qnap 451 NAS


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/virtual-reality-development
> 
> Also he's maxing out his memory because he's abusing uGrids which is a function in the game engine that loads assets into memory that don't need to be there. Brilliance.


This is a german article, but just compare images 16 and 17 here:
http://www.golem.de/news/fallout-4-im-techniktest-endzeit-evolution-entdeckt-1511-117383-2.html

Fallout 4 is not so beautiful in close-ups, imho, but in scenery.

EDIT: I tried uGridsToLoad=21, but it wouldn't even bother to start. Not after a LONG waiting period. The only thing I am not sure about: where is the limit due to my 6 GB of Vram?


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Awesome, what plans are those?


With VR SLI you can have per-eye dedicated GPUs.


----------



## Silent Scone

This isn't the thread for that discussion, you'd have to look at the guides. Depending on the value ugrids will load more assets into memory. A high enough value probably is enough to exhaust the frame buffer.

It was easy enough to dictate in the previous games because the executable was limited to 32bit so you were limited to the memory you were able to allocate. Now the crazy kids are able to access more memory they're free to break the game.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This isn't the thread for that discussion, you'd have to look at the guides.


Of course, and I didn't mean to. I was asked whether I need 32GB, I just tried to explain my thoughts.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depending on the value ugrids will load more assets into memory. A high enough value probably is enough to exhaust the frame buffer.
> 
> It was easy enough to dictate in the previous games because the executable was limited to 32bit so you were limited to the memory you were able to allocate. Now the crazy kids are able to access more memory they're free to break the game.


Thanks for the further details. It would probably be cool with your two Titan X, though!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> https://developer.nvidia.com/virtual-reality-development
> 
> Also he's maxing out his memory because he's abusing uGrids which is a function in the game engine that loads assets into memory that don't need to be there. Brilliance.


Ahh I was wondering. Ill get to that game at some point.

Hmm that has changed my opinion on SLI at the moment. I will have to rethink before I preorder my oculus.

Thanks for the link.









Back to topic!


----------



## pegnose

Welcome.


----------



## Phreec

ASUS AI Suite 3, yay or nay?

As my previous post described I can't seem to properly set fan curves in UEFI so I might have to re-install AI Suite.
I don't recall what made me uninstall it in the first place, maybe I just wanted to tidy up, but what's the general consensus?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> ASUS AI Suite 3, yay or nay?
> 
> As my previous post described I can't seem to properly set fan curves in UEFI so I might have to re-install AI Suite.
> I don't recall what made me uninstall it in the first place, maybe I just wanted to tidy up, but what's the general consensus?


Personally I love it. I don't have any problems with it. I mainly use it for monitoring and fan curves.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> ASUS AI Suite 3, yay or nay?
> 
> As my previous post described I can't seem to properly set fan curves in UEFI so I might have to re-install AI Suite.
> I don't recall what made me uninstall it in the first place, maybe I just wanted to tidy up, but what's the general consensus?


I have not tried AI suite in some time. I try to limit my background software so will no use something I don't absolutely need to.

What issues are you having setting fan controls in bios? I found them very good.


----------



## Timid

I cannot figure out the Fan Expert 3 for the life of me. Let me explain my setup.

I have 3 case fans at the top of my case which I have attached to the CPU header. This lets me control the RPM from 600-max (1600).
I also have 4 fans in push/pull on the radiator in the front of the case and 1 intake fan above that (so 5 fans total in the front). 2 of the 4 push pull fans are connected to my corsair h100i and are controlled by the link software. However, the 1 intake fan and the other 2 fans of the push pull set up are connected to chassis 2. I'm using 1-3 splitters. Anyway., after running the tuning software it WONT allow me to adjust the RPM for the chassis 2 fans so they're running at 1600 RPM which is loud.

I checked the UEFI and even there I can't do anything to change it. Should I attach them somewhere else?


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> What issues are you having setting fan controls in bios? I found them very good.


Custom (manual) curve basically freezes the whole thing when I try to move the 'dot' around in UEFI.

Oh well, I already installed DIP5 but left the rest of the suite be.


----------



## KixNGrins

Sorry in advance for being off-topic... I've been reading websites about the Intel Rapid Storage Technology setting in the UEFI. Some say it's only for a RAID setup. I've also read where people claim they use it on a single drive setup, and it seems to speed things up. Has anyone here tried it on a single drive setup and know if it yields an improvement?

If I were to enable it to try, is it something I can simply turn back off without leaving much imprint on my OS install?

Thanks, and again sorry for being off-topic.

Kix


----------



## Menthol

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Sorry in advance for being off-topic... I've been reading websites about the Intel Rapid Storage Technology setting in the UEFI. Some say it's only for a RAID setup. I've also read where people claim they use it on a single drive setup, and it seems to speed things up. Has anyone here tried it on a single drive setup and know if it yields an improvement?
> 
> If I were to enable it to try, is it something I can simply turn back off without leaving much imprint on my OS install?
> 
> Thanks, and again sorry for being off-topic.
> 
> Kix


I have setup several systems using this, although not a Skylake (not sure it is still an option), this is for speeding up a mechanical HHD with a small capacity SSD, this was used mainly when SSD's were new tech and very expensive and small capacity. You needed to set SATA to raid mode, install your OS on the single HHD drive in raid mode, then add the small SSD to the raid array as a cache drive, it definitely would speed up your system, not as fast as using a SSD for your OS and was a good at the time, SSD's are much cheaper per GB and come in larger capacities now that you don't hear anything about this anymore, I am not sure it is an option on Skylake. If it is it will be explained in the motherboard manual


----------



## dansi

I updated latest 1402 for M8G + 6600K.
I share my thoughts

+boot up faster, shows 6.9s on startup bios time now
+default BCLK is more stable at 100, instead of jumping up to 103
+RAM/CPU Cache OC seems more stable under H264 testing at slightly lower vcore
+disabling SVID cannot boot into W10. I think the SVID option is a relic from Haswell (FIVR) days and it should be removed in future bios to avoid confusion.
+enabling C8 will drop vcore readings to 0v in HWinfo. I like that feature in Haswell. Thankfully Skylake retains that without needing FIVR. (Although i cannot discount that as a bug readings in HWInfo, and Skylake idle 0v vcore really cant follow Haswell without FIVR).


----------



## rolllin

Hi,
I have Asus Z170 Deluxe and intel Core i7 6700k i overclocked it to 4.7Ghz stable i change BCLK from 100 to 125 but in windows task manager it shows 3.6Ghz as maximum speed but cpuz and asus suite shows its 4.7Ghz i disabled Intel EIST and C-states and turbo mode but its still the same in task manager... any idea why this is happen thanks


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I updated latest 1402 for M8G + 6600K.
> I share my thoughts
> 
> +boot up faster, shows 6.9s on startup bios time now
> +default BCLK is more stable at 100, instead of jumping up to 103
> +RAM/CPU Cache OC seems more stable under H264 testing at slightly lower vcore
> +disabling SVID cannot boot into W10. I think the SVID option is a relic from Haswell (FIVR) days and it should be removed in future bios to avoid confusion.
> +enabling C8 will drop vcore readings to 0v in HWinfo. I like that feature in Haswell. Thankfully Skylake retains that without needing FIVR. (Although i cannot discount that as a bug readings in HWInfo, and Skylake idle 0v vcore really cant follow Haswell without FIVR).


1. The Bios time feature is a fad which should really be ignored, not sure why anyone would concern themselves with it.

2. You don't seem to understand what SVID actually does, or the the FIVR on Haswell. SVID is the protocol used to communicate with the voltage controller, with it disabled the CPU has no way to communicate to change VID hence why certain voltage states will not work.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1. The Bios time feature is a fad which should really be ignored, not sure why anyone would concern themselves with it.
> 
> 2. You don't seem to understand what SVID actually does, or the the FIVR on Haswell. SVID is the protocol used to communicate with the voltage controller, with it disabled the CPU has no way to communicate to change VID hence why certain voltage states will not work.


But Asus own bios description in M8G, says to disable SVID if you want to overclock.

I disabled SVID in X99, things still work
I disabled SVID in Z170, fail to boot into Windows.

SVID iirc is for the FIVR in Haswell, which works differently.


----------



## Silent Scone

1) SVID on Haswell was for VCCIN
2) On platforms without a FIVR, disabling SVID works when manual mode for voltage is used.
3) You should stop posting guesses.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1) SVID on Haswell was for VCCIN
> 2) On platforms without a FIVR, disabling SVID works when manual mode for voltage is used.
> 3) You should stop posting guesses.


But for Haswell, SVID works auto,enable or disabled regardless of voltage mode used.

I using adaptive for my Z170 and X99.
Only Z170 on adaptive i cannot disable SVID, even though Asus recommends doing that when OC! lol.

I feel SVID option is a relic of Haswell days. Asus must change description or remove SVID totally for Z170.

In X99, disabling SVID, allows me to tweak the external VRM to CPU if i am not wrong.
Since Z170 is all external VRM, there is no need for this option.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> But for Haswell, SVID works auto,enable or disabled regardless of voltage mode used.
> 
> I using adaptive for my Z170 and X99.
> Only Z170 on adaptive i cannot disable SVID, even though Asus recommends doing that when OC! lol.
> 
> I feel SVID option is a relic of Haswell days. Asus must change description or remove SVID totally for Z170.
> 
> In X99, disabling SVID, allows me to tweak the external VRM to CPU if i am not wrong.
> Since Z170 is all external VRM, there is no need for this option.


1. ASUS doesn't say anything of the sort

2. SVID is tied to Vcore on this platform, it is tied to VCCIN on X99 (as I've already told you). Simply adding a thumb at the end of every post does not mean you understand what you are typing. You don't seem to know what the function of SVID is


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dansi*
> 
> I using adaptive for my Z170 and X99.
> Only Z170 on adaptive i cannot disable SVID, even though Asus recommends doing that when OC! lol.
> 
> I feel SVID option is a relic of Haswell days. Asus must change description or remove SVID totally for Z170.


Hello

You are entitled to feel as you wish. However SVID functions as @Silent Scone has stated. The recommendation in the UEFI is assuming one is overclocking using manual voltage mode.


----------



## dansi

Asus can change description to disable for overclocking in manual voltage mode will be helpful


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1. ASUS doesn't say anything of the sort
> 
> 2. SVID is tied to Vcore on this platform, it is tied to VCCIN on X99 (as I've already told you). Simply adding a thumb at the end of every post does not mean you understand what you are typing. You don't seem to know what the function of SVID is


*"ASUS doesn't say anything of the sort"*

Perhaps it's AMI talking then. But the M8G BIOS does prompt the following for the "CPU SVID Support" option (Extreme Tweaker Menu);

*"Disable this item to prevent the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator. A setting of disabled is recommended for overclocking"*

Nowhere does it state that this only applies to VCore Manual Mode. I suspect it's the same for all Asus Z170 boards, given the amount of Adaptive Mode crashing complaints we have seen. I know Raja is aware of this so the only thing that seems to make sense is that it's an AMI core BIOS snafu which Asus is unable to correct. A half-assed attitude towards customer support makes no sense.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You are entitled to feel as you wish. However SVID functions as @Silent Scone has stated. The recommendation in the UEFI is assuming one is overclocking using manual voltage mode.


Great! And how is this conveyed to the average user when all he/she sees is;

*"Disable this item to prevent the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator. A setting of disabled is recommended for overclocking"*


----------



## dansi

I remember the adaptive vcore crashes! So Asus fix this by locking the user from booting in to Windows if selected this composition. A better fix imho is to get rid of this options, if not update the description.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Great! And how is this conveyed to the average user when all he/she sees is;
> 
> *"Disable this item to prevent the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator. A setting of disabled is recommended for overclocking"*


there's a reasonable assumption in that statement: The overclocker understands that in order for dynamic voltage control to work the CPU needs to communicate with the voltage regulator, and that manual (or voltage control override) is exactly that, the user does not want that communication.


----------



## Praz

Hello

The UEFI could do with some of the info being reworded. Normally the contents are written assuming the user has at least a basic understanding of the platform. As is being demonstrated here this is not always the case.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The UEFI could do with some of the info being reworded. Normally the contents are written assuming the user has at least a basic understanding of the platform. As is being demonstrated here this is not always the case.


Since we're on the subject of BIOS snafus, here's one that beats all...An "Onboard Devices" COM Port (Advanced Mode) that is enabled by default. As a result Windows installs a driver and assigns resources to it. But guess what....the board in question (Asus P8P67 Deluxe, circa 2011) has nothing to support the use of a COM Port (neither chip, headers nor connectors). I guess the user is at fault for not noticing this and disabling the device in the BIOS. Copying and pasting board/platform BIOS content, without watchful eyes, has its pitfalls.


----------



## Silent Scone




----------



## llantant

I will have to sadly put my hand up to this. Going from Sandy bridge to Skylake with nothing in between caused me to originally disable SVID going off what I read in bios having no idea what I actually did at the time.

Until I quickly realized that I needed it for adaptive. (I used offset back on my Sandy).

A quick googling on the subject cleared everything up pretty quick but I can see how some could find it confusing.

I cant help but chuckle at the last few posts though especially using the









*** I have had a couple of drinks in my defense if im not making sense as Wales sadly drew to Ireland in the Rugby


----------



## OCBob42

I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero motherboard.

It seems that the sound output from the motherboard has a lot of static / white noise. Is there anything I can to fix that?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Nice selfie.


----------



## rt123

^^^^^









I'd also like to join in with oparr (minus the insults) & llantant about the SVID thing. Mislabeled.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *OCBob42*
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero motherboard.
> 
> It seems that the sound output from the motherboard has a lot of static / white noise. Is there anything I can to fix that?


If using a front panel output, try rerouting the cable to avoid noise sources. If the front panel cable is unconnected and there is noise on the rear outputs, would try removing PCIe devices to see if that affects it. Try a different PSU also.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The UEFI could do with some of the info being reworded. Normally the contents are written assuming the user has at least a basic understanding of the platform. As is being demonstrated here this is not always the case.


Oh come one now. This is a good deal above basic understanding. I have witnessed this before in this thread, this is by no means a fair assessment.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Oh come one now. This is a good deal above basic understanding. I have witnessed this before in this thread, this is by no means a fair assessment.


What he said was probably the most reasonable answer one can give, as it is true.

The manual states if you disable SVID, it stops the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator. The CPU can then not communicate in order for adaptive voltage to work. The problem started yesterday when certain users started guessing what these protocols were for. Not sure there really needs to be anything else said on that topic.


----------



## pegnose

Silent Scone, I don't doubt your knowledge in any way and I don't doubt the truth of this explanation, either. But let me say this:

If somebody is able to build a machine from scratch and the thing boots, he or she either was very lucky or has proven basic knowledge, of that platform for that matter. At lest in my universe. Because likely >99.999 % of the people on this whole planet can't do that.

Further, from my years of professional experience with PCs I don't find it surprising, that someone with basic knowledge is not able to understand "bios speak". If you are lucky and the bios is more exhaustive than "Option A: This switch activates Option A.", it often seems that the cryptic telegram style of bios hints ("hint" often fits better than "explanation") is harvested right off the finger tips of the bios programmers themselves and most of the time lacks the *basic* principles of usability or even readability.

Now it seems to me that if someone with basic knowledge comes to this thread because he/she is helpless, some people here feel inclined just to answer with a synonym of "No, you are wrong.", maybe accompanied with a fact stated in that same cryptic telegram style used in the bios. Only after the helpless person gets sort of angry (because he/she repeatedly, but understandably, won't understand, because there is no actual explanation), some people are inclined to provide more info - accompanied by some - in my perspective unfair - remark about the little knowledge of the person asking the question. Because he/she already admitted that in the beginning by coming here and asking the question.

I totally understand that you and the other (highly experienced!) people here get sort of annoyed by answering the same stuff over and over again to those "lost causes". But maybe you would do better then not answering at all in some cases.


----------



## dansi

The problem is svid is the same term in x99 and immediate follow up z170, but usage is complete opposite.

I have to wondered what this function called pre haswell? I had x58, x79 and z77, I don't remember they have this svid thingie.


----------



## pegnose

You are not making it any better, dansi. Take whatever these guys have to offer. It is worth it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> Silent Scone, I don't doubt your knowledge in any way and I don't doubt the truth of this explanation, either. But let me say this:
> 
> If somebody is able to build a machine from scratch and the thing boots, he or she either was very lucky or has proven basic knowledge, of that platform for that matter. At lest in my universe. Because likely >99.999 % of the people on this whole planet can't do that.
> 
> Further, from my years of professional experience with PCs I don't find it surprising, that someone with basic knowledge is not able to understand "bios speak". If you are lucky and the bios is more exhaustive than "Option A: This switch activates Option A.", it often seems that the cryptic telegram style of bios hints ("hint" often fits better than "explanation") is harvested right off the finger tips of the bios programmers themselves and most of the time lacks the *basic* principles of usability or even readability.
> 
> Now it seems to me that if someone with basic knowledge comes to this thread because he/she is helpless, some people here feel inclined just to answer with a synonym of "No, you are wrong.", maybe accompanied with a fact stated in that same cryptic telegram style used in the bios. Only after the helpless person gets sort of angry (because he/she repeatedly, but understandably, won't understand, because there is no actual explanation), some people are inclined to provide more info - accompanied by some - in my perspective unfair - remark about the little knowledge of the person asking the question. Because he/she already admitted that in the beginning by coming here and asking the question.
> 
> I totally understand that you and the other (highly experienced!) people here get sort of annoyed by answering the same stuff over and over again to those "lost causes". But maybe you would do better then not answering at all in some cases.


What surmises as basic is obviously subjective, if understanding SVID protocols from platform to platform is a major issue then it might be best to purchase from system integrators who can set these things up correctly. There is no need for bloated analogies, it's really that simple. That's the last post on the topic from me.


----------



## pegnose

I disagree with you. And I bet many would.


----------



## [email protected]

Give it a rest please guys. You are always welcome to start your own threads and take up debates in them. This thread is as the title states, and for a given region. If you are not from the region, take it elsewhere. Thank you.


----------



## pegnose

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Give it a rest please guys. You are always welcome to start your own threads and take up debates in them. This thread is as the title states, and for a given region. If you are not from the region, take it elsewhere. Thank you.


No need for this. I stated what I wanted to state, that's it. I just like to go with Spider-Man on this: with great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pegnose*
> 
> No need for this. I stated what I wanted to state, that's it. I just like to go with Spider-Man on this: with great power comes great responsibility.


Expect I have no desire to be a super hero, or live by the ideals of one. The thread title makes things clear.


----------



## Scorpion49

Just in case any one else is having this issue:

Since I have been having problems with the PCH being very hot on my Z170-WS I decided to remove the heatsink and see what the deal was. The screws holding it on were not secured fully and one was so loose it only took one turn to fall out, the thermal pad for the PCH itself showed no signs of good contact (no crush mark from the raised die) although the PLX chip looked like it was getting good contact. I replaced the pads with fujipoly extreme and tightened the screws down to snug, now my PCH idles at 21C instead of 60C.


----------



## Silent Scone

Do people just have Fuji Poly laying around? I normally only buy what I need lol. Looks like it was a contact issue then, glad you resolved it.


----------



## Scorpion49

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Do people just have Fuji Poly laying around? I normally only buy what I need lol. Looks like it was a contact issue then, glad you resolved it.


I bought some huge 10cmx10cm squares of it a while back for water blocks, I got several thicknesses. I only have a small amount left but what I bought lasted me for 3-4 years whenever I needed it.


----------



## Tennobanzai

I'm getting the "Overclocking Failed" message on boot up randomly. I'm 2 hour Prime95 and 6 hour Realbench stable.

Any idea where to look first or is this a "glitch"?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> I'm getting the "Overclocking Failed" message on boot up randomly. I'm 2 hour Prime95 and 6 hour Realbench stable.
> 
> Any idea where to look first or is this a "glitch"?


I would look at your RAM. What are your spec etc...


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I would look at your RAM. What are your spec etc...


My ram specs? I manually inputted them instead of XMP

8gb x 2
3600Mhz 16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> My ram specs? I manually inputted them instead of XMP
> 
> 8gb x 2
> 3600Mhz 16-16-16-36 at 1.35 volts


I would bet your ram isnt stable. What are VCCIO and SA voltages. On auto?

Also you could try bumping DRAM voltage a small bit.

Check the memory stability thread in my sig and do some memory stability testing using HCI Memtest or Stressapp. There could be a number is issues with this but running high mem speeds I would put my money on it being that which is causing you trouble.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I would bet your ram isnt stable. What are VCCIO and SA voltages. On auto?
> 
> Also you could try bumping DRAM voltage a small bit.
> 
> Check the memory stability thread in my sig and do some memory stability testing using HCI Memtest or Stressapp. There could be a number is issues with this but running high mem speeds I would put my money on it being that which is causing you trouble.


Both VCCIO and SA are set very low. I'm not at home but one is set to around 1.0 and other 1.1.

I haven't tested the memory for stability yet. It's brand new RAM.


----------



## Silent Scone

Check the Q-Code displayed when the system fails to POST, this will help you isolate the problem. Assuming it is failing to post that is, the message you are receiving can occur if the system is forcibly shut down.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Check the Q-Code displayed when the system fails to POST, this will help you isolate the problem. Assuming it is failing to post that is, the message you are receiving can occur if the system is forcibly shut down.


My mobo doesn't come with a post display. The overclocking failed message comes up even if I restart.


----------



## Silent Scone

What memory kit? Fill out rig builder or list full system specs.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What memory kit? Fill out rig builder or list full system specs.


Kit is F4-3600C16D-16GVK.
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195

i5-6600K at 4.4Ghz. Adaptive Voltage at 1.255. VCCIO at 0.97. SA at 1.1
CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-C14
GTX 980 @ stock
Samsung 850 EVO M.2
Silverstone SX600-LG


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Both VCCIO and SA are set very low. I'm not at home but one is set to around 1.0 and other 1.1.
> 
> I haven't tested the memory for stability yet. It's brand new RAM.


You still have to test memory especially at those speeds, even if it is brand new. Manual vccio and SA at those setting do seem low.

As Silent Scone suggested, fill out your system specs.

My guess you are using thew 3600 CL16 TrindentZ kit?

Look forward to seeing your specs.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Kit is F4-3600C16D-16GVK.
> http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820232195
> 
> i5-6600K at 4.4Ghz. Adaptive Voltage at 1.255. VCCIO at 0.97. SA at 1.1
> CPU Cooler - Noctua NH-C14
> GTX 980 @ stock
> Samsung 850 EVO M.2
> Silverstone SX600-LG


Forgot to add my motherboard - Asus Z170i Pro Gaming (newest Bios)


----------



## Silent Scone

That board only officially supports up to 3400. As I'm feeling whimsical you can try setting VCCIO to 1.2v and VCCSA to 1.2v and see if the issue persists, although you ideally need to test memory stability

EDIT: Noticed the 'i', apologies. I had the wrong product. Try as suggested.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That board only officially supports up to 3400. As I'm feeling whimsical you can try setting VCCIO to 1.2v and VCCSA to 1.2v and see if the issue persists, although you ideally need to test memory stability


Thanks i'll go ahead and test for stability. If they are stable and they're just not officially supported, I have a 3200Mhz set i'll probably have to settle with.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Thanks i'll go ahead and test for stability. If they are stable and they're just not officially supported, I have a 3200Mhz set i'll probably have to settle with.


Assuming you have the Z170i Pro Gaming and not the ATX Pro Gaming you should be able to get that kit stable, the associated voltages are likely too low. Alternatively you can leave them in auto and the board should scale them accordingly and try and find stability that way.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Assuming you have the Z170i Pro Gaming and not the ATX Pro Gaming you should be able to get that kit stable, the associated voltages are likely too low. Alternatively you can leave them in auto and the board should scale them accordingly and try and find stability that way.


Yes I have the Z170i ITX board.

I originally did try auto and kept going lower and lower still I came up with errors. That's the main reason why I found it strange why I can pass Prime95 and realbench but can't reboot.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Yes I have the Z170i ITX board.
> 
> I originally did try auto and kept going lower and lower still I came up with errors. That's the main reason why I found it strange why I can pass Prime95 and realbench but can't reboot.


Lowering voltages in that fashion is where users come unstuck quickly. The system is likely failing memory training due to insufficient voltages. 3600 at 1.1v VCCSA is overoptimistic to put it mildly. The board scales these voltages for good reason. Best off leaving these in auto and testing memory stability properly.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Thanks, i'll give it a try tonight and report back!


----------



## rolllin

Hi,
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolllin*
> 
> Hi,
> I have Asus Z170 Deluxe and intel Core i7 6700k i overclocked it to 4.7Ghz stable i change BCLK from 100 to 125 but in windows task manager it shows 3.6Ghz as maximum speed but cpuz and asus suite shows its 4.7Ghz i disabled Intel EIST and C-states and turbo mode but its still the same in task manager... any idea why this is happen thanks


Any one can help


----------



## rt123

You have to leave Turbo mode enabled when overclocking.

Also change your Windows Power Plan to Performance.


----------



## rolllin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> You have to leave Turbo mode enabled when overclocking.
> 
> Also change your Windows Power Plan to Performance.


I did that but nothing change


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolllin*
> 
> I did that but nothing change


Hello

Nothing wrong here. Task Manager uses a 100 base clock when computing CPU frequency.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolllin*
> 
> I did that but nothing change


Praz is right, but if you still want it.

Here's the last thing that I could find, go to Advance UEFI BIOS mode -> Move to the Advance Tab -> CPU Configuration -> There should be an option call Intel Virtualization Vt-d or something along this line, switch it from Auto To Disabled.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Praz is right, but if you still want it.
> 
> Here's the last thing that I could find, go to Advance UEFI BIOS mode -> Move to the Advance Tab -> CPU Configuration -> There should be an option call Intel Virtualization Vt-d or something along this line, switch it from Auto To Disabled.


Haha are you aware of what Intel VT-d is!?

(also never seen that as auto, ever)


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Haha are you aware of what Intel VT-d is!?
> 
> (also never seen that as auto, ever)


I do not believe that is the correct way to correct someone.


----------



## rolllin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Nothing wrong here. Task Manager uses a 100 base clock when computing CPU frequency.


Then why on my x99 with bclk 125 task manager can read cpu speed correct


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Haha are you aware of what Intel VT-d is!?
> 
> (also never seen that as auto, ever)


The option is either Intel VT-d or Vt-X, I am away from my system, so can't check the option directly myself.
But it basically usefully when your running Virtual machines in VMWare or the likes. Not exactly rocket science.

Your point is..?


----------



## DS4130

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I do not believe that is the correct way to correct someone.


Maybe not, but come on! After the state of this thread recently, this kind of misinformed advice is appalling... Bring out the UEFI quiz...

VT-d and VT-x are rather different, not exactly 'rocket science' to comprehend this difference... And what about the relevance to the OP's original non issue?


----------



## rolllin

I already have vt-d disabled and it's about virtualization how can effect the task manager in reading cpu speed incorrect


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolllin*
> 
> Then why on my x99 with bclk 125 task manager can read cpu speed correct


I guess that is a question for Microsoft to answer.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rolllin*
> 
> I already have vt-d disabled and it's about virtualization how can effect the task manager in reading cpu speed incorrect


Because when you Google the problem you are having, it appears to one of the reliable answers, https://superuser.com/questions/510188/windows-8-task-manager-not-reporting-actual-cpu-frequency

The trouble you are having isn't exactly uncommon, https://www.google.com/#q=windows+10+task+manager+shows+wrong+cpu+speed
I tried to help you to the best of my abilities. Take it or leave it.

Its a cosmetic thing anyways. Just because Task manger doesn't show the overclocked CPU speed, doesn't mean that your CPU isn't running at the speed you set in the BIOS, provided you did it correctly.

Edit:-
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Maybe not, but come on! After the state of this thread recently, this kind of misinformed advice is appalling... Bring out the UEFI quiz...
> 
> VT-d and VT-x are rather different, not exactly 'rocket science' to comprehend this difference... And what about the relevance to the OP's original non issue?


I am aware they are different. As I said, I don't have access to my PC, so I don't know the exact name of the setting, off by a bit. But it is located exactly where I said it is. And there is only 1 setting there of that type, not 2 (one for VT-x & one for VT-d).
And for the reasoning to my suggestion, look above.


----------



## rolllin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I guess that is a question for Microsoft to answer.
> Because when you Google the problem you are having, it appears to one of the reliable answers, https://superuser.com/questions/510188/windows-8-task-manager-not-reporting-actual-cpu-frequency
> 
> The trouble you are having isn't exactly uncommon, https://www.google.com/#q=windows+10+task+manager+shows+wrong+cpu+speed
> I tried to help you to the best of my abilities. Take it or leave it.
> 
> Its a cosmetic thing anyways. Just because Task manger doesn't show the overclocked CPU speed, doesn't mean that your CPU isn't running at the speed you set in the BIOS, provided you did it correctly.
> 
> Edit:-
> 
> I am aware they are different. As I said, I don't have access to my PC, so I don't know the exact name of the setting, off by a bit. But it is located exactly where I said it is. And there is only 1 setting there of that type, not 2 (one for VT-x & one for VT-d).
> And for the reasoning to my suggestion, look above.


Thanks for help


----------



## DS4130

Wonder how many of the users who enabled VT-d were running a compatible hypervisor?


----------



## OCBob42

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If using a front panel output, try rerouting the cable to avoid noise sources. If the front panel cable is unconnected and there is noise on the rear outputs, would try removing PCIe devices to see if that affects it. Try a different PSU also.


OK. I tried front and back audio same problem with white noise. Only PCIe device I have connected is Geforce 770. I do not have another PSU.


----------



## [email protected]

Unplug the FP cable from the board and try the rear output again. If you have a mic connected, remove that also. See if the noise is still there. I would even try without the GPU inserted (use onboard graphics) to see if the noise is related. Outside that, not much I can suggest. Good luck


----------



## KixNGrins

Thanks for the reply to my question on Intel Rapid Storage Technology, Menthol.

More on subject of over-clocking (and I know these are really basic questions for most of you)... On my UEFI screen in EZ-mode I notice my RAM is listed as 2133MHz in the RAM area, but I have 3400MHz installed. Just above that area under Information, I see it's running at 2933MHz. Is that normal for it to be listed as 2133MHz in the Ram area, instead of 3400MHz?

I'm still reading the sticky thread "Skylake Overclocking Guide" and looking around on AI Suite 3... But based on what I've read (and on the question in my first paragraph), am I wrong in thinking that when it comes to over-clocking the CPU; when you buy a 4.00GHz CPU you get 4.00GHz out of the box, and any over-clocking raises it above 4.0GHz. And when it comes to DRAM, my first goal is over-clocking to get to the 3400MHz it's rated at, and the second goal is to possibly exceed it?

Kix


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> *Do people just have Fuji Poly laying around*?












(no?)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Thanks for the reply to my question on Intel Rapid Storage Technology, Menthol.
> 
> More on subject of over-clocking (and I know these are really basic questions for most of you)... On my UEFI screen in EZ-mode I notice my RAM is listed as 2133MHz in the RAM area, but I have 3400MHz installed. Just above that area under Information, I see it's running at 2933MHz. Is that normal for it to be listed as 2133MHz in the Ram area, instead of 3400MHz?
> 
> I'm still reading the sticky thread "Skylake Overclocking Guide" and looking around on AI Suite 3... But based on what I've read (and on the question in my first paragraph), am I wrong in thinking that when it comes to over-clocking the CPU; when you buy a 4.00GHz CPU you get 4.00GHz out of the box, and any over-clocking raises it above 4.0GHz. And when it comes to DRAM, my first goal is over-clocking to get to the 3400MHz it's rated at, and the second goal is to possibly exceed it?
> 
> Kix


Yes - the ram's base "speed" is 2133.
Select XMP mode to get the ram runing at it's rated speed. alternatively, lots of folks here can help with manual overclocking the memory. on z170, any ram speed above 2133 is considered an overclock.


----------



## Jpmboy

Gotta say.... I ran this M8E/6600K at 4.8GHz and 1.490V with a GTX980Ti KP running 1560GHz for 8 days straight in the folding wars... B***s-out folding. Not a single hiccup! Not one.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Gotta say.... I ran this M8E/6600K at 4.8GHz and 1.490V with a GTX980Ti KP running 1560GHz for 8 days straight in the folding wars... B***s-out folding. Not a single hiccup! Not one.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes - the ram's base "speed" is 2133.
> Select XMP mode to get the ram runing at it's rated speed. alternatively, lots of folks here can help with manual overclocking the memory. on z170, any ram speed above 2133 is considered an overclock.


Awesome!!! Thanks so much for the help. I set the EZ_XMP switch on the mobo and when I got to UEFI, it had already changed my XMP setting to Profile #1. UEFI initially locked up on me (mouse wouldn't move) but after powering down, it seemed okay the second time. Then the first time opening Win7, it rebooted. Been running great since, and I think I'm falling in love with my 'puter. This thing is getting really fast in Win7 compared to what I'm used to. UEFI is showing that the RAM is running at 3474Mhz (16-18-18-38-1.35V).







Can't wait to play with OC'ing the CPU. Based on the couple of glitches I initially had, I'm probably going to need to stress test it and maybe do some manual tweaking as you suggested.

But first, I'm anxious to re-install my 950 NVMe M.2 drive and load Win10 on it properly. Spent the past 10 days getting Win 7 installed on my SanDisk 480GB and back to where I was 4 months ago (when my old PC puked).

I do have a question based on the i7-6700K Overclocking Overview sticky thread. I've read not to use AI Suite 3 for making changes to UEFI. The sticky thread seems to imply that I can use AI Suite 3 to "get me close" to where I need to be in UEFI, and manually make the changes while in UEFI. However, when I run the 5-Way Optimization, it acts like it's going to change the settings because it warns me about several reboots. How can I run the Optimization without it actually making changes to my UEFI?

Thanks again,
Kix


----------



## Nyezuj

I just updated my asus z170-a to bios version 1602. Haven't noticed any difference. Also with this board are you able to install your os on a samsung 950 pro ssd ? I think I remember reading the board having a bug with m.2 ssd.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nyezuj*
> 
> I just updated my asus z170-a to bios version 1602. Haven't noticed any difference. Also with this board are you able to install your os on a samsung 950 pro ssd ? I think I remember reading the board having a bug with m.2 ssd.


There never was an M.2 bug.


----------



## rt123

Guys anyway to use ROG OC Panel on the Impact..??

Looking through the manual, there is no ROG_EXT point on the board, but I think I've seen someone use it with this board.


----------



## Origondoo

Does anyone use MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT BIOS 1402?

It seems to me like the manual CPU voltage does not work at all. I set it to manual 1.32V but I get > 1.43V (acc. to AIDA, CPU-Z, HWinfo).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> Does anyone use MAXIMUS VIII IMPACT BIOS 1402?
> 
> It seems to me like the manual CPU voltage does not work at all. I set it to manual 1.32V but I get > 1.43V (acc. to AIDA, CPU-Z, HWinfo).


I'll flash and look on mine tomorrow. Be sure to only run one of those application at a time


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'll flash and look on mine tomorrow. Be sure to only run one of those application at a time


I just wanted to point out, that all different apps I used (not all at the same time) were reporting the same


----------



## Iceman2733

OK this is a stupid question i have tried searching through my manual and google and nothing seems to turn up. How do you disable USB power while the PC is off? I have a set of HyperX II that the USB sound card stays with power all the time. What is the setting in the BIOS i am overlooking? Motherboard is the Maximus Viii Hero

Thanks everyone


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Iceman2733*
> 
> OK this is a stupid question i have tried searching through my manual and google and nothing seems to turn up. How do you disable USB power while the PC is off? I have a set of HyperX II that the USB sound card stays with power all the time. What is the setting in the BIOS i am overlooking? Motherboard is the Maximus Viii Hero
> 
> Thanks everyone


I'm not sure if this is the answer you require, but you can try the "ErP Ready" bios setting (found in APM Configuration) - set it to Enabled.


----------



## krabs

Is IDE mode for harddisk still supported in z170 ?
I am building my skylake next month, have 45gb of old files that I want to bring over.
Too big to fit in my 16gb flashdrive. I don't have any USB backup harddisk.

I can't find the forum option to reinstate the rigbuilder signature , any tips ?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Is IDE mode for harddisk still supported in z170 ?
> I am building my skylake next month, have 45gb of old files that I want to bring over.
> Too big to fit in my 16gb flashdrive. I don't have any USB backup harddisk.
> 
> I can't find the forum option to reinstate the rigbuilder signature , any tips ?


Hmm, you can install windows in AHCI mode on new ssd/hdd (don't connect any other drives when installing windows). After that's done, you can connect all your older drives. You don't have to use IDE mode even if you used IDE mode in your previous windows install, as long as they are SATA drives.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hmm, you can install windows in AHCI mode on new ssd/hdd (don't connect any other drives when installing windows). After that's done, you can connect all your older drives. You don't have to use IDE mode even if you used IDE mode in your previous windows install, as long as they are SATA drives.


Thanks. I did install in AHCI mode for my current 4month old 240gb SSD , but not my 5year old 1tb harddisk.
So it only matters on the boot drive.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I just wanted to point out, that all different apps I used (not all at the same time) were reporting the same


Ok. I am not seeing this on the UEFI build you are using.


----------



## Mr0czny

Anyone here are using those memory sticks

Team Group Dark Pro DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36 ( TDPRD416G3200HC16ADC01 ) on Hero board ?

im thinking on those Team Grup or G.Skill TridentZ DDR4, 2x8GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZ)


----------



## Origondoo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Ok. I am not seeing this on the UEFI build you are using.


I'll get some screenshots together to show the issue.
Here some pre info: If I set to manual voltage and overclock to 4.7GHz (6700k) then the voltage is exceeded by almost 0.1V while stress testing.
If I use the adaptive voltage then I'm able to finetune the voltage decrease while stress testing by ~ 0.05V compared to manually set one. Screenshots follow


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Origondoo*
> 
> I'll get some screenshots together to show the issue.
> Here some pre info: If I set to manual voltage and overclock to 4.7GHz (6700k) then the voltage is exceeded by almost 0.1V while stress testing.
> If I use the adaptive voltage then I'm able to finetune the voltage decrease while stress testing by ~ 0.05V compared to manually set one. Screenshots follow


Disable SVID when using a manual voltage.


----------



## [email protected]

The ASUS Straight Edge podcast returns next month with a new episode featuring longtime Intel PR manager Dan Snyder. A 25-year veteran of the company, Dan has spent much of his time working closely with enthusiast-oriented tech media. He'll share his insights on the industry and answer some of your questions. He may even bring some other Intel insiders on the show to get into the nitty gritty details.

We're gathering questions over the next couple weeks and will record the episode in early March. Please add your questions to this thread, and we'll try to get as many of them answered as we can:

http://www.overclock.net/t/1590822/intels-dan-snyder-will-be-on-the-next-asus-straight-edge-podcast-ask-your-questions-here


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Anyone here are using those memory sticks
> 
> Team Group Dark Pro DDR4, 3200MHz, 16-16-16-36 ( TDPRD416G3200HC16ADC01 ) on Hero board ?
> 
> im thinking on those Team Grup or G.Skill TridentZ DDR4, 2x8GB, 3200MHz, CL16 (F4-3200C16D-16GTZ)


I would go with the G.Skill they are a really good company and many of us trust their quality and support if something is wrong.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I would go with the G.Skill they are a really good company and many of us trust their quality and support if something is wrong.


Ill second for G skill, but then again i'm slightly biased because I have pretty much only ever used g skill.

edit. Actually, my favourite all time ram was the Samsung Greens. Aka "The Wonder Ram". The did look ugly though but man awesome ram. 2133mhz 10-10-10-24- 1T 1.4v for like £30 per 8gb.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ill second for G skill, but then again i'm slightly biased because I have pretty much only ever used g skill.
> 
> edit. Actually, my favourite all time ram was the Samsung Greens. Aka "The Wonder Ram". The did look ugly though but man awesome ram. 2133mhz 10-10-10-24- 1T 1.4v for like £30 per 8gb.


Browsing from the old lounge box with the very ram of which you speak


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> Browsing from the old lounge box with the very ram of which you speak










great stuff


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> great stuff


1866 7-7-7-18 1T 1.35 (if my memory serves me well) was so cheap at the time too...Really should be retired soon though







When will we see a DDR4 equivalent?


----------



## rt123

DDR4 equivalents are already here.
See Gskills 3200C14 kit.

Unless you meant the same spec as your DDR3, which will never happen. Because it'd be slower.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> DDR4 equivalents are already here.
> See Gskills 3200C14 kit.
> 
> Unless you meant the same spec as your DDR3, which will never happen. Because it'd be slower.


Why would he mean same spec? The Samsung greens were a quality jump up from regular ddr3 and were so cheap. Like 1/3 of the price for better overclock.

So I take it that he meant, when will we have a bottom price awesome performing set of DDR4.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Why would he mean same spec? The Samsung greens were a quality jump up from regular ddr3 and were so cheap. Like 1/3 of the price for better overclock.
> 
> So I take it that he meant, when will we have a bottom price awesome performing set of DDR4.


You took me right, it's not every day a DIMM gets labelled as 'wonder ram'









Plus this memory had a very mediocre 'spec' - you had to play to get the fun speeds...


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Why would he mean same spec? The Samsung greens were a quality jump up from regular ddr3 and were so cheap. Like 1/3 of the price for better overclock.
> 
> So I take it that he meant, when will we have a bottom price awesome performing set of DDR4.


I thought he _might_ mean the same spec because there are plenty of people of internet who say why do they keep increasing freq on DDR4, why not bring the Cas down, even if it reduces frequency. Of course, these are the people who don't know overall latency is related to both Cas & frequency, not just Cas.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DS4130*
> 
> You took me right, it's not every day a DIMM gets labelled as 'wonder ram'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plus this memory had a very mediocre 'spec' - you had to play to get the fun speeds...


I dunno where you two have been looking, but there has already been a wonder RAM like IC for DDR4. A major reason that DDR4 prices have decreased so much since X99 launch is because, currently, majority of kits on market are using Samsung ICs, while at DDR4 launch, it was Hynix ICs, which were more expensive.

Samsung started with D-die & is currently using E-die (4GB modules) & B-die (8GB modules). The good thing about both current Samsung ICs on the market ,is that, regardless of manufacturer bins, all kits clock fairly similar, with voltage being the only differentiating factor. So you can get the cheapest bin that has those ICs & get the same performance as the expensive one, with more voltage.

Lastly, depending on your skills, these kits can do a lot of 'fun' things.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I thought he _might_ mean the same spec because there are plenty of people of internet who say why do they keep increasing freq on DDR4, why not bring the Cas down, even if it reduces frequency. Of course, these are the people who don't know overall latency is related to both Cas & frequency, not just Cas.
> I dunno where you two have been looking, but there has already been a wonder RAM like IC for DDR4. A major reason that DDR4 prices have decreased so much since X99 launch is because, currently, majority of kits on market are using Samsung ICs, while at DDR4 launch, it was Hynix ICs, which were more expensive.
> 
> Samsung started with D-die & is currently using E-die (4GB modules) & B-die (8GB modules). The good thing about both current Samsung ICs on the market ,is that, regardless of manufacturer bins, all kits clock fairly similar, with voltage being the only differentiating factor. So you can get the cheapest bin that has those ICs & get the same performance as the expensive one, with more voltage.
> 
> Lastly, depending on your skills, these kits can do a lot of 'fun' things.


Ok briliant. Point me to where I can buy the B-die modules directly without the heatspreaders etc......

To be honest your missing the entire point of what we were talking about really.


----------



## Hippogrief

A week ago I installed a Asus Pro Gaming Z170 (i7 6800k, 8Gb DDR4 2400) in default setting, windows 10 clean install on Samsung 950 m.2, that worked fine. Then in the EZ mode screen I switched to Performance that worked fine for a couple of days. Yesterday, when I switched back to Standard and restarted the system it didn't even go to the EZ mode screen. Only after clearing the RTC ram the system goes via the AMI Bios to the EZ mode screen. In that EZ mode I must use F8 to start the WINDOWS Boot manager and then the system boots and runs with no further problems. Every time I shut down I have to go through this route to get my system running.

What is causing this and how could I possibly solve this?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok briliant. Point me to where I can buy the B-die modules directly without the heatspreaders etc......
> 
> To be honest your missing the entire point of what we were talking about really.


B-die without heatspreaders, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&N=100007611%20600521523%20600006072&IsNodeId=1&Description=Geil%20Dragon%20RAM&name=16GB%20%282%20x%208GB%29&Order=BESTMATCH

Technically correct









Jokes aside, this is what you want, https://www.google.com/search?q=M378A1K43BB1&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8#q=M378A1K43BB1-crc&start=10
Looks to be Europe for now. Maybe supply issues considering B-die only showed up on Egg, during the last week of December.

Not missing the entire point.
Wonder RAM was cheap, came directly from Samsung, default specs were unimpressive but great OC capability & performance.

B-die satisfies all the points IMO, except the middle one, and that's a good thing. When going for high freq, which is typical with DDR4, you need the thicker PCBs from Gskill & CO.


----------



## seloner

Hey guys I am going to upgrade to skylake and I decided to go with asus z170 motherboard.Should I buy asus z170a or maximus hero?Which do u think is better?I am new to overclocking so I am not planning to extreme overcloking.Also I want help for the ram.I am considering buying G.Skill RipjawsV 16GB DDR4-3000MHz but they arent officialy supported by asus(http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-A/Z170-A_DRAM_QVL_20160113.pdf) .Should I go for hyperx 26666 Mhz which have officially compatibility?


----------



## oparr

I saw this comment on Ripjaws V vs Trident Z;

*"Factory heatspreader is a joke. It serves decorative purpose only. It does not touch the 4 chips in the center. Bad design! I'd recommend Trident Z series instead of these just because of the heatspreader."*

http://tinyurl.com/j6f355x


----------



## FightingChance

I wanted to go to Win10 but not update my old Z68 guts, so I just put together a Z170 Pro Gaming bundle. Open box from the egg, missing IO shield which is a bummer but everything else is good. BIOS was crazy out of date, updated that, installed Win10 onto a Crucial M.2, no probs. Smooth sailing with 3000Mhz Corsair LPX and an i3 6300.


----------



## ahnafakeef

Hello everyone. I'm contemplating getting an ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming for a Skylake build for a friend.

Questions:
i) How is the general user experience with this motherboard?
ii) What are the prevalent issues with this motherboard that I should be aware of?
iii) Is there a better alternative to this board for the same price?

Thank you.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm contemplating getting an ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming for a Skylake build for a friend.
> 
> Questions:
> i) How is the general user experience with this motherboard?
> ii) What are the prevalent issues with this motherboard that I should be aware of?
> iii) Is there a better alternative to this board for the same price?
> 
> Thank you.


I don't own it, but the guy who posted right above your's does.


----------



## KixNGrins

Is it possible for a driver on my ASUS Z170 Support DVD, to be newer than what's available on the ASUS Support website? I'm asking because if I update my Chipset drivers via the Support DVD, I'm unable to update afterwards from the ASUS website (don't remember the exact error message). However if I first update my driver from the ASUS website it's successful, and when I open the Support DVD, it doesn't recognize that it's installed.

All other drivers that I update from the ASUS website first, ARE recognized when I check the ASUS Support disk.

Hope that makes sense,
Kix


----------



## FightingChance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ahnafakeef*
> 
> Hello everyone. I'm contemplating getting an ASUS Z170 Pro Gaming for a Skylake build for a friend.
> 
> Questions:
> i) How is the general user experience with this motherboard?
> ii) What are the prevalent issues with this motherboard that I should be aware of?
> iii) Is there a better alternative to this board for the same price?
> 
> Thank you.


1) No probs so far, but I'm only 3 days in. Played some Battlefield 4, Titanfall - no issues. PC sleeps fine as well. Silly LEDs need Asus Suite software to disable.
2) The only weirdness I've experienced, is when I set my ram with the XMP profile, it did not actually take - I had to go back in and set it again to make it stick. I'm not overclocking though so I can't speak to fine tuning with this board.
3) I specifically got this board because of the value quotient. I wanted the ALC1150 audio, Intel NIC, and USB 3.1 stuff. Going up in price starts to nail stuff to the board that I don't really want, and lower price starts to get into compromises I don't like. So far I'm pretty happy. Almost got the Asus Z170-A, but that has an older audio part. I gambled with the open box, but had to spend $15 to get an IO shield, cutting my savings down to $14 over new.


----------



## FightingChance

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Is it possible for a driver on my ASUS Z170 Support DVD, to be newer than what's available on the ASUS Support website? I'm asking because if I update my Chipset drivers via the Support DVD, I'm unable to update afterwards from the ASUS website (don't remember the exact error message). However if I first update my driver from the ASUS website it's successful, and when I open the Support DVD, it doesn't recognize that it's installed.
> 
> All other drivers that I update from the ASUS website first, ARE recognized when I check the ASUS Support disk.
> 
> Hope that makes sense,
> Kix


Maybe; because the Asus website may not have the newest drivers that actually exists (i.e. Intel will have newer chipset drivers yet, than either the support DVD or Asus's website.) It is a pain, but I do prefer to get drivers straight from the source when I can. I'm not in front of my home PC now, but I'll try to remember to see what revision I found and installed for you. Intel Download center is very obtuse and difficult to get what you want from it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Unless experiencing problems it's best to stick with the drivers on the site. These will be the latest ones certified by ASUS. Although obviously rare anything untoward will happen if you don't.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Is it possible for a driver on my ASUS Z170 Support DVD, to be newer than what's available on the ASUS Support website? I'm asking because if I update my Chipset drivers via the Support DVD, I'm unable to update afterwards from the ASUS website (don't remember the exact error message). However if I first update my driver from the ASUS website it's successful, and when I open the Support DVD, it doesn't recognize that it's installed.
> 
> All other drivers that I update from the ASUS website first, ARE recognized when I check the ASUS Support disk.
> 
> Hope that makes sense,
> Kix


I've found station-driver.com to be very helpful with finding all the up to date drivers in one place.

Here's a link to Asus Z170 motherboards.

http://www.station-drivers.com/index.php?option=com_content&view=category&id=168&Itemid=169&lang=en


----------



## FXformat

Sigh, i don't know if it's my luck or not but Asus boards and i don't get along...this is my 4th, FOURTH Asus Z170 board and none of them boots in under a minute. I have 2 computers with the exact same specs on both other than the mobo and my Gigabyte Z170N would be at the desktop while my Asus board is still at the ROG splash screen, it splashes 3 times then goes blank for 10 seconds then boot up. Am i doing something wrong? i'm currently using the Maximus Gene VIII, just built an MATX platform. Bios up to date, fast boot enabled, no OC...

Anyone with the same issues please shed some light

i7 6700K
Samsung 950 M.2
Crucial Ballistix 16gb ram

cliff note, boots slow AF


----------



## [email protected]

BOOT delay like that is usually due to a USB device.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BOOT delay like that is usually due to a USB device.


Hi, there's nothing connected to my USB port. This is just booting off the 950 M.2...is there a way to make the splash screen flash only once? Mine flashes 3 times then goes blank like it losf all power then it finally boots up. It goes blank for about 10 seconds before the initial splash screen too.


----------



## [email protected]

The splash screen appearing and reappearing is not an issue in itself. It implies the board is looking for a BOOT device or trying to recognize something that is plugged in.

Anyone truly concerned about BOOT times is best advised to use sleep (suspend to DRAM), anyway. No faster way to the desktop.

A system with no USB devices is kind of strange in this day and age. One would expect a keyboard and mouse at a bare minimum.


----------



## i7monkey

If I'm planning on a Z170-A, can I only buy RAM listed on the official compatibility sheet?:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-A/Z170-A_DRAM_QVL_20160113.pdf

I want high speed RAM (3400Mhz) and low timings. What's a good ram that's compatible?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> If I'm planning on a Z170-A, can I only buy RAM listed on the official compatibility sheet?:
> 
> http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-A/Z170-A_DRAM_QVL_20160113.pdf
> 
> I want high speed RAM (3400Mhz) and low timings. What's a good ram that's compatible?


That would be a parts mismatch. Being frugal on the board and buying a higher-end DRAM kit is not a good idea. To objectify the statement, the Z170-A is a 4 layer board, it is not suited to DRAM kits rated over DDR4-3000, really. Fits its target audience just fine..


----------



## rt123

@[email protected]

Since, you are around








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Guys anyway to use ROG OC Panel on the Impact..??
> 
> Looking through the manual, there is no ROG_EXT point on the board, but I think I've seen someone use it with this board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Since, you are around


no connector... no workie.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The splash screen appearing and reappearing is not an issue in itself. It implies the board is looking for a BOOT device or trying to recognize something that is plugged in.
> 
> Anyone truly concerned about BOOT times is best advised to use sleep (suspend to DRAM), anyway. No faster way to the desktop.
> 
> A system with no USB devices is kind of strange in this day and age. One would expect a keyboard and mouse at a bare minimum.


Yes my apologies, i thought you meant USB devices like an external HD or an SD card reader or something...i did have the mouse and keyboard plugged in, but it's always plugged in with all my computer builds and only the Asus boards takes this long to boot. I really love the look of this board and i've already purchased a monoblock for it i'd like to keep using it. I just removed the keyboard and mouse and did a cold boot and it took 35 seconds to get to the desktop screen, it's not terrible but with my Gigabyte rig it only takes 10s for it to get there.

Some people like to put theirs to sleep, some likes to just have it turned off..i'd prefer to just turn it off every night when i leave the office and turn it back on in the morning...sometimes i don't use it for days so i just turn it off in general.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no connector... no workie.


http://www.twitch.tv/drweez_oc/v/39218816

02:18:20 & throughout the stream, he is using it.
I don't know DrWeez, so didn't want to bother him.

But since my question here has been ignored







a couple of times, its time to reach out to him.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> http://www.twitch.tv/drweez_oc/v/39218816
> 
> 02:18:20 & throughout the stream, he is using it.
> I am don't know DrWeez, so didn't want to bother him.
> 
> But since my question here has been ignored
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> a couple of times, its time to reach out to him.


looks like he pulled the wifi module and it is connected there.. somehow?


edit: you got these: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=142991


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> looks like he pulled the wifi module and it is connected there.. somehow?


I've pulled all the modules.

There are no specific pins for OC panel.

However there's a sequence of pins that has more that needed pins (Rog_ext only needs 9, 4 top & 5 bottom).

I think he might have put the connector on the needed amount of pins & it works, I guess.

I already PMed him. Solution looks like to be unconventional right now. Let's see if its even possible.

Edit:- Running the OC Bios yes ( if that's what you meant from the link). I don't have an OC panel through, was waiting for concrete conformation of it being working, before buying one.

I do have a friend who can test it for me, since he has both the board & the panel.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does anyone know where to input the RAM value for tRC? I'm specifically looking for my Asus Z170i Pro Gaming


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Does anyone know where to input the RAM value for tRC? I'm specifically looking for my Asus Z170i Pro Gaming


unless you are using some strange naming convention... there is no tRC. What is the long-mane of the timing value you are talking about. you mean CR?

@rt123 - yeah, I know you have the bios.. how about the panel firmware? I need that ACPI driver!


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you are using some strange naming convention... there is no tRC. What is the long-mane of the timing value you are talking about. you mean CR?
> 
> @rt123 - yeah, I know you have the bios.. how about the panel firmware? I need that ACPI driver!


Here's a picture of it. The value is 48 for XMP#1. I highly doubt it's CR since it's so high.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Sigh, i don't know if it's my luck or not but Asus boards and i don't get along...this is my 4th, FOURTH Asus Z170 board and none of them boots in under a minute. I have 2 computers with the exact same specs on both other than the mobo and my Gigabyte Z170N would be at the desktop while my Asus board is still at the ROG splash screen, it splashes 3 times then goes blank for 10 seconds then boot up. Am i doing something wrong? i'm currently using the Maximus Gene VIII, just built an MATX platform. Bios up to date, fast boot enabled, no OC...
> 
> Anyone with the same issues please shed some light
> 
> i7 6700K
> Samsung 950 M.2
> Crucial Ballistix 16gb ram
> 
> cliff note, boots slow AF


Something you may want to check is the type of partition on your M.2 drive. I had a similar speed issue on my first attempt to load Win7 on my 950 M.2 drive. It was due to my M.2 getting formatted as MBR instead of GPT. I think it was having my Compatibility Mode set to Enabled instead of Auto that caused it to not be UEFI and thus the MBR partition.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you are using some strange naming convention... there is no tRC. What is the long-mane of the timing value you are talking about. you mean CR?
> 
> @rt123 - yeah, I know you have the bios.. how about the panel firmware? I need that ACPI driver!


Confused.








Firmware link from that thread works,I just downloaded.

Although, I'd deter you from upgrading, people have been bricking their OC Panels V.1 & I don't think the issue has been fixed yet.

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=426080&postcount=68

http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=426253&postcount=71


----------



## Tennobanzai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Sigh, i don't know if it's my luck or not but Asus boards and i don't get along...this is my 4th, FOURTH Asus Z170 board and none of them boots in under a minute. I have 2 computers with the exact same specs on both other than the mobo and my Gigabyte Z170N would be at the desktop while my Asus board is still at the ROG splash screen, it splashes 3 times then goes blank for 10 seconds then boot up. Am i doing something wrong? i'm currently using the Maximus Gene VIII, just built an MATX platform. Bios up to date, fast boot enabled, no OC...
> 
> Anyone with the same issues please shed some light
> 
> i7 6700K
> Samsung 950 M.2
> Crucial Ballistix 16gb ram
> 
> cliff note, boots slow AF


I know some people had success disabling CSM stuff on the ASRock Z170 ITX. Worth a shot.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Suddenly I'm having the same slow bootup problem too with CSM disabled on Z170 Hero. I guess it started after plugging in XBox One Wireless PC adapter... before it was really fast. But now, even if I uninstall and physically remove the wireless USB adapter the system is slow to boot. I've removed all USB devices (mouse and the mentioned XBox adapter) yet the problem remains. Is it possible the Windows installation is borked somehow? Everything else is working correctly.

To add: when the ROG logo appears and after the loading animations spins 3 times, the audio relay clicks (for the second time during power-on), the screen goes black for a moment and then the loading animations spins for another ~10 circles after which the Windows 10 lock-screen appears.

Edit2: this happens on a reboot or a power-on without fast boot enabled. If I have fast boot enabled it's fine (reboot still problematic obviously).


----------



## ghostrider85

I pulled a pcie slot off the maximus viii gene, could it be repaired by asus? I wonder how much?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tennobanzai*
> 
> Here's a picture of it. The value is 48 for XMP#1. I highly doubt it's CR since it's so high.


erm., no that's certainly not command rate.








No idea.... load the xmp and scroll thru for were "48" is the timing? Or open asrock timing config to see?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Confused.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Firmware link from that thread works,I just downloaded.
> Although, I'd deter you from upgrading, people have been bricking their OC Panels V.1 & I don't think the issue has been fixed yet.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=426080&postcount=68
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showpost.php?p=426253&postcount=71


lol - I had no plans on flashing the firmware... I do not have an OC panel for the m8E, sold the one from my R4BE in the market place, and have one plugged into the R5E. I'm outta OC panels,


----------



## llantant

Im pretty sure its Row Cycle Time and it does not seem to be in the bios these days. It used to be some time ago.

Same as tRCD and tRP seem to be one now.

Back on my z68 mobo I could change all three of those independently.

Please correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Praz

Hello

tRC is not a user accessible setting with this platform. The value show looks right when compared to the other timings shown.


----------



## Thoth420

Hello Raja and fellow Z170 users








I have started to have an issue with my Z170 Deluxe (BIOS ver. 1302 is what it came with and is still using) board in an EK cooled system I had built for me.

Essentially upon restart (fast boot enabled on win 10) I am now getting stuck at a CPU Fan error F1 halt menu. When the issue occurs which is essentially almost 100% of the time now no setting changes in regard to the cpu fan will take. The settings in the bios are remembered but even with ignore set (it was set to 200rpm when the problem first manifested) I still end up restarting into a fan error.

The cooling was PWM, tried DC and regardless of what I do the BIOS doesn't want to actually respect any changes in settings...at least in regard to CPU Fan.

Any help would be much appreciated. I obviously checked and ruled out temps already and if any info is needed I would be happy to supply it. When the system boots up there are absolutely no problems, no hangs, game issues, software compatibility, errors of any kind so the problem seems to be with the motherboard BIOS and not software related. I have not installed any of the ASUS optional software and the cooling was configured in BIOS via the QFAN. The system was fine for a week and then this issue started popping up. Nothing is overclocked at the moment.

P.S. The BIOS had hung on me twice as well....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hello Raja and fellow Z170 users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have started to have an issue with my Z170 Deluxe (BIOS ver. 1302 is what it came with and is still using) board in an EK cooled system I had built for me.
> 
> Essentially upon restart (fast boot enabled on win 10) I am now getting stuck at a CPU Fan error F1 halt menu. When the issue occurs which is essentially almost 100% of the time now no setting changes in regard to the cpu fan will take. The settings in the bios are remembered but even with ignore set (it was set to 200rpm when the problem first manifested) I still end up restarting into a fan error.
> 
> The cooling was PWM, tried DC and regardless of what I do the BIOS doesn't want to actually respect any changes in settings...at least in regard to CPU Fan.
> 
> Any help would be much appreciated. I obviously checked and ruled out temps already and if any info is needed I would be happy to supply it. When the system boots up there are absolutely no problems, no hangs, game issues, software compatibility, errors of any kind so the problem seems to be with the motherboard BIOS and not software related. I have not installed any of the ASUS optional software and the cooling was configured in BIOS via the QFAN. The system was fine for a week and then this issue started popping up. Nothing is overclocked at the moment.
> 
> P.S. The BIOS had hung on me twice as well....


Hello

The issue is due to the delayed spin up of the pump. Setting CPU fan speed to ignore is not the intended function for this. Set "Wait For F1 If Error" to disabled or move the pump connector to a different fan headed and connect a fan to the CPU fan header.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The issue is due to the delayed spin up of the pump. Setting CPU fan speed to ignore is not the intended function for this. Set "Wait For F1 If Error" to disabled or move the pump connector to a different fan headed and connect a fan to the CPU fan header.


Hi and thanks for the swift reply!








I did see that setting elsewhere in the BIOS but opted to hold off on that as I didn't know if there were other critical alerts that would also be disabled. Sorry for my ignorance as I am fairly new to all this but are there any other warnings that would prevent from alerting me to if I disable the F1 halt globally?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Hi and thanks for the swift reply!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did see that setting elsewhere in the BIOS but opted to hold off on that as I didn't know if there were other critical alerts that would also be disabled. Sorry for my ignorance as I am fairly new to all this but are there any other warnings that would prevent from alerting me to if I disable the F1 halt globally?


Hello

You're welcome. With that setting set to disabled there will be no alerts such as the keyboard being disconnected.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> You're welcome. With that setting set to disabled there will be no alerts such as the keyboard being disconnected.


Thanks. I set it to ignore and now it still pops up but overrides it after a second or two which is perfect. I also disabled fast boot in bios and my OS as to get a cold boot every time. What worries me is that sometimes I enter the BIOS and the Fan icon for the cpu is not spinning. Would this indicate my pump is not adhearing to the PWM profile set for it?


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That would be a parts mismatch. Being frugal on the board and buying a higher-end DRAM kit is not a good idea. To objectify the statement, the Z170-A is a 4 layer board, it is not suited to DRAM kits rated over DDR4-3000, really. Fits its target audience just fine..


But the official support list says support up to 3400Mhz:

http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-A/Z170-A_DRAM_QVL_20160113.pdf

I don't get it.


----------



## i7monkey

Can someone recommend me a black or black/white Asus Z170 board that is good and can support higher speed RAM with low timings?









I don't care for gimmicky features.

I'd go for the Maximus VIII Hero but I don't like the red colors.


----------



## rt123

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-PRO/

(Not following you around, just happened to be subbed to both threads







)


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-PRO/
> 
> (Not following you around, just happened to be subbed to both threads
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


The Asus rep said the z170-A board is only 4 layer and buying high speem RAM would be a mismatch.

What's the diff between the z170-A and the z170 Pro? Does the pro have more layers (sorry noob question) and can it handle better stuff?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> The Asus rep said the z170-A board is only 4 layer and buying high speem RAM would be a mismatch.
> 
> What's the diff between the z170-A and the z170 Pro? Does the pro have more layers (sorry noob question) and can it handle better stuff?


Yes, there's a difference between the Z170-Pro & Z170-A.

I did a quick comparison of Black & White mobos on Asus website & you can see DRAM part for yourself



Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







Z170-A only recommends upto 3400Mhz memory, so since you want a 3400Mhz kit, that might be cutting it too close (like Raja said) , especially if you want to OC your RAM further.

So, Z170-Pro seems to be the most viable candidate, which is what initially recommended. But I knew that Deluxe sits on top of the Pro in Asus product hierarchy & so I did some digging on the BIOS page & there was a new BIOS released way back in September which enabled upto 3866Mhz on the Deluxe too (sounds about right). Looks like Asus might have forgotten to update Deluxe's product page.









Deluxe was released at launch at which time Microcode updates weren't rolled out for better RAM support, so it didn't higher speeds listed from the start. Pro came later, so it already had the support for higher mems from the get go.

So you can pick either of those boards.

Now for your RAM kit choice, What capacity & configuration do you want..?

8GB or 16GB? And if 16GB, you want 4x4GB or 2x8GB..?

I'll recommend a kit after you can answer these questions.


----------



## i7monkey

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Yes, there's a difference between the Z170-Pro & Z170-A.
> 
> I did a quick comparison of Black & White mobos on Asus website & you can see DRAM part for yourself
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Z170-A only recommends upto 3400Mhz memory, so since you want a 3400Mhz kit, that might be cutting it too close (like Raja said) , especially if you want to OC your RAM further.*
> 
> So, Z170-Pro seems to be the most viable candidate, which is what initially recommended. But I knew that Deluxe sits on top of the Pro in Asus product hierarchy & so I did some digging on the BIOS page & there was a new BIOS released way back in September which enabled upto 3866Mhz on the Deluxe too (sounds about right). Looks like Asus might have forgotten to update Deluxe's product page.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you can pick either of those boards.


Still using my i7 920 so I'm real clueless when it comes to overclocking modern cpus.









If I overclock my cpu do I have to overclock my RAM too? Can I leave the RAM untouched? The reason I want to buy higher speed RAM (ie. 3400) is so I can it leave the RAM speed untouched and just mess around with my CPU speed.

And if I buy 2666 RAM it might not overclock to 3200 or 3400 so I want to have as little problems as possible. Am I making sense?

So if the Asus Z170-A can handle 3400Mhz at good timings and won't interfere in overclocking my CPU then I don't have to spend more money on a higher end mobo like the Pro.

Quote:


> Now for your RAM kit choice, What capacity & configuration do you want..?
> 
> 8GB or 16GB? And if 16GB, you want 4x4GB or 2x8GB..?
> 
> I'll recommend a kit after you can answer these questions.


16GB.

Another noob question. I'm assuming Skylake is only dual channel memory and buying 4 sticks won't make a difference in performance? If so, I'l go with 2 x 8's, assuming it's not a ton more expensive.

*EDIT:* I don't mind going 4 sticks either.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> Still using my i7 920 so I'm real clueless when it comes to overclocking modern cpus.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If I overclock my cpu do I have to overclock my RAM too? Can I leave the RAM untouched? The reason I want to buy higher speed RAM (ie. 3400) is so I can it leave the RAM speed untouched and just mess around with my CPU speed.
> 
> And if I buy 2666 RAM it might not overclock to 3200 or 3400 so I want to have as little problems as possible. Am I making sense?
> 
> So if the Asus Z170-A can handle 3400Mhz at good timings and won't interfere in overclocking my CPU then I don't have to spend more money on a higher end mobo like the Pro.
> 16GB.
> 
> Another noob question. I'm assuming Skylake is only dual channel memory and buying 4 sticks won't make a difference in performance? If so, I'l go with 2 x 8's, assuming it's not a ton more expensive.
> 
> *EDIT:* I don't mind going 4 sticks either.


No, as long as you Overclock your CPU using the multipliers (assuming you get Unlocked-K chip) your RAM will not OC. But if you OC your CPU via BCLK, you RAM freq will go up, although this can be solved by moving to a lower RAM divider.

RAM OC is a bit hard, so yeah, getting a faster kit out of the gate if you don't wish to deal with the hassle of RAM OC, is understandable.

Theoretically speaking Z170-A should be able to take 3400Mhz RAM, but since Raja has said that it might cause issues, I would go with the Z170-Pro, only $30 more (just my







)
Raja works for Asus & has more knowledge of internal stuff, so I'd take his advice very seriously.

4 sticks are a tiny bit faster, but significantly more difficult to stabilize, I'd stick to 2 sticks.

3400Mhz kits:- http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600006072%20600561665

Also, I'd give these a serious consideration, http://www.newegg.com/Product/ProductList.aspx?Submit=ENE&IsNodeId=1&N=100007611%20600521523%20600006072%20600561665
Lower speed, but much better CAS.

Note:- There is no difference in quality between Ripjaws & TridentZ. Just different spreaders.


----------



## i7monkey

+rep for all your posts









I'm comparing the Z170 Pro to the Z170-A and the Pro is missing features lol. 2 less fan headers, missing EZ XMP (I'm assuming it makes it easier to get better performance out of your mem?), and it's even missing a bunch of stuff on the motherboard like a PS2 plug, which I really need because I'm installing Windows 7 on it.

What the hell Asus


----------



## rt123

You are welcome.

Although, I've just realized, I have made a *massive mistake on the memory recommendation.* Z170 doesn't have a 3400Mhz divider, which means, when you plug in a 3400Mhz, XMP kit, you'd be running different BCLK than normal. 101.xx or something, instead of 100.00. Its not a problem, unless you like absolutely uniform CPU freq like, 4Ghz or 5Ghz.
If you don't want to run odd BCLK, get the 3200Mhz kit or a 3466Mhz one. Those are standard dividers.









As for missing features,

None of the ROG boards have an Easy XMP switch too, I am pretty sure its not needed on the higher end boards.

PS/2 port for Windows 7 installation is not needed, if you have a Win 7 ISO with the AHCI drivers slipstreamed. I have an Ultimate ISO handy with the drivers slipstreamed, use it all the time. Let me know if you want it.

Fan headers, yeah, no solution there.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *i7monkey*
> 
> +rep for all your posts
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm comparing the Z170 Pro to the Z170-A and the Pro is missing features lol. 2 less fan headers, missing EZ XMP (I'm assuming it makes it easier to get better performance out of your mem?), and it's even missing a bunch of stuff on the motherboard like a PS2 plug, which I really need because I'm installing Windows 7 on it.
> 
> What the hell Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


If fan headers are the deciding factor, you are better using an external controller anyway. Remember, the on-board fan headers are limited to 1amp max (12 watts), you can easily use a spliter with low power fans. EZ-ZMP is a mechanical switch. If you plan on overclocking your rig, you would;nt want to use XMP anyway... it is always better to enter the tinings and speed manually.

PS2 is the only real difference. If you are a 1-card gamer, take a look at the Impact. absolutely fantastic m-ITX mobo!


----------



## DokoBG

How hard do you think it is to stabilize 4 stick of ram ? I am currently running 2x8 G Skill at Ripj V 3200 Cl 16 @ 3000mhz 14-15-15-34 1T. I have just ordered another identical kit for a total of 32gb.. Do you think it will be plug and play with these settings ? Does anybody here using 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?

pc:

M8HERO
6700K @ 4.6ghz
EVGA supernova 1200w p2


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> How hard do you think it is to stabilize 4 stick of ram ? I am currently running 2x8 G Skill at Ripj V 3200 Cl 16 @ 3000mhz 14-15-15-34 1T. I have just ordered another identical kit for a total of 32gb.. Do you think it will be plug and play with these settings ? Does anybody here using 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?
> 
> pc:
> 
> M8HERO
> 6700K @ 4.6ghz
> EVGA supernova 1200w p2


mixing two kits may or may not work at their rated speed... the sticks in a kit are binned to work together. 4 sticks is no problem, 2 kits to make 4 sticks can be. Post back with how it does.


----------



## DokoBG

Yea we will see. Is there anyone that is running 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?? I already have a bad feeling about this....


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Yea we will see. Is there anyone that is running 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?? I already have a bad feeling about this....


As Jpm said the issue won't be with the fact you'd be using 4 sticks but because your using 4 sticks from two different kits. To limit an potential problems if you intend to run all dimm slots filled then it should be 1 kit.

That said there is nothing saying it will not work either.

At worst you can just return the kit you bought.


----------



## trainplane3

I think I have a bent pin on my Hero VIII underneath the black rectangle on the right. I'll take it this isn't normal?


----------



## FightingChance

Yeah looks a bit bent. No worries though; each pin has a couple bends in it before it gets completely borked.

What I do, is get a sewing pin, or something equally as fine tipped. Then, just carefully push the pin back into its correct orientation.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Yea we will see. Is there anyone that is running 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?? I already have a bad feeling about this....


I've been running 4 sticks from the start on my Hero. Mine are only 4GB and binned at 2666 XMP but I run them at 3200 15-17-17-36 CR1 / 1.395v no problems in these few months as yet.


----------



## trainplane3

I already tried that but I can't get it to move at all. It might explain why my A1 and A2 ram slots refuse to use anything I put in them. I'll probably just go ahead and get a Formula VIII.


----------



## TheXes

Hi everybody,

I'm a happy new owner of a M8HA (Changed from Giga Gaming 7)
Just about to overclock my little one.








Could somebody help me where/how to check the VCore on the board with a multimeter?
As far as I know there is specific reading points on the board.
If possible a picture would be Very helpful.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1581437/maximus-viii-hero-voltage-read-point-guide
This is the only think I found but I'm not sure where shall I put the Red and the Black "cables" to read the correct value.

Thanks a lot,
Xes


----------



## Daytraders

Anyone know why when i turn my PC off, all the things plugged into my usb slots still stay on, like my headphone and external hard drives.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Anyone know why when i turn my PC off, all the things plugged into my usb slots still stay on, like my headphone and external hard drives.


Hello

In the UEFI set ErP to enabled assuming the PSU is compatible.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In the UEFI set ErP to enabled assuming the PSU is compatible.


Ok, will take a look thx


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ok, will take a look thx


Hello

You're welcome.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Yea we will see. Is there anyone that is running 4 sticks of ram on a Skylake ?? I already have a bad feeling about this....


yeah, I am. 4x8GB 3200c14 TZ kit @ 3666c16 1.45V.
Check *here*

Just happen to have this loaded with a 6320 atm...


----------



## ghostrider85

can this be repaired? how much?


----------



## [email protected]

Nobody here would know as they don't work in support. You will need to contact ASUS Support and ask them directly.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ghostrider85*
> 
> can this be repaired? how much?


What in the world? How did you manage to do that? What did you have installed in that slot? I have the same board and I was wiggling the pci slot and it seems like it'd take quite a bit of force to do that...

Good luck getting it fixed, I've never seen it done and curious as to if it can be done.


----------



## deathroll

Does motherboard affect memory performance? I am using Maximus VIII Hero and it has got replaced with new one. I get increased values in some timings with my new mobo in comparison with the old one. *-


----------



## rt123

^^^^^

Same BIOS version..?


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> ^^^^^
> 
> Same BIOS version..?


Tried with different verisons. It is all same. Check my other post on the Skylake overclocking thread here.

Overriding the tRFC causes BSOD.


----------



## DokoBG

Alright guys....... The second 2x8gb kit worked with no problems so far !!! Woohoo ! Now i officially have 32gb ram. IM running these babies at 3000mhz 14-15-15-34 1T.









Here is the picture:


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Tried with different verisons. It is all same. Check my other post on the Skylake overclocking thread here.
> 
> Overriding the tRFC causes BSOD.


Try playing with Maximus Tweak mode.
You have mentioned your initial Overclock with the old mobo, but did you ever stress test your RAM in old config to check it was stable..?


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Try playing with Maximus Tweak mode.
> You have mentioned your initial Overclock with the old mobo, but did you ever stress test your RAM in old config to check it was stable..?


Unfortunately my memory is not stable with initial settings I used with the old mobo.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

To those who own Z170 Gaming Pro, how has your experience been with this board? Is the lower price worth it over the MSI Gaming M5?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Anyone know why when i turn my PC off, all the things plugged into my usb slots still stay on, like my headphone and external hard drives.


unless you enable the power saving as Praz said, they shold all stay on. Some devices really require this (like aquaero controllers or the 720Mark iii external rad system.. etc)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Alright guys....... The second 2x8gb kit worked with no problems so far !!! Woohoo ! Now i officially have 32gb ram. IM running these babies at 3000mhz 14-15-15-34 1T.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is the picture:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


aren't those 3200 rated sticks? Anyway - run memtest to like 500-1000% and they're stable. Takes a VERY long time tho. Beter to use google stressappptest.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> unless you enable the power saving as Praz said, they shold all stay on. Some devices really require this (like aquaero controllers or the 720Mark iii external rad system.. etc)


Cant seem to find the ErP setting in my ranger bios, and my PS is EVGA Super NOVA 850W, so not sure if it is compatable.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cant seem to find the ErP setting in my ranger bios, and my PS is EVGA Super NOVA 850W, so not sure if it is compatable.


It's found under Advanced \ APM Configuration (advanced power mgmt) in the bios.
Or chapter/page 3-34 of manual


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Cant seem to find the ErP setting in my ranger bios, and my PS is EVGA Super NOVA 850W, so not sure if it is compatable.


remember - this is basically the 5V standby power.


----------



## Daytraders

Thx guys, well maybe my headset light and external hard drive light is meant to be on then ? even with ErP enabled, if 5 volts is still on, as all my botherboard lights are still on also when PC power is off.


----------



## Daytraders

Just checked, i have options Enable (S4+S5) or Enable (S5) what one you reckon ?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Just checked, i have options Enable (S4+S5) or Enable (S5) what one you reckon ?


I have it on Enable (S4+S5) iirc


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> aren't those 3200 rated sticks? Anyway - run memtest to like 500-1000% and they're stable. Takes a VERY long time tho. Beter to use google stressappptest.


Yes they are but i get Q code 55 once in a week or two when i run them at 3200mhz on cold boot (since my 2x8GB kit). I was around here complaining about it. SO i lowered them to 3000mhz and tightened the timings. With these timings i get more FPS anyways than their rated 3200mhz CL16 so im happy.


----------



## Kocchan

Hi everyone, it's my first time posting here









Few weeks ago I managed to make my new pc and everything seems to work fine except for the extremely low post time.
It takes up to 20 seconds just to show the Asus logo and after that it takes 10 seconds to reach the windows login screen.
Also it takes 5 seconds toget to the bios setup from when I hit F2.
Never got any error nor freeze or crash.
I have yet to OC.

Here's my specs:
CPU: Intel i5-6600K
CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H80i GT
Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2x8 GB ( HX421C14FBK2/16 )
Storage (1): Samsung SSD 250GB 850 EVO
Storage (2): Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 rpm
Storage (3): Western Digital WD30EZRZ 3TB 5400 rpm
Video Card: Asus Nvidia Geforce 970 GTX STRIX
Power Supply: XFX P1750GTS3X 750W
OS: Windows 10 Home (installed on the SSD MBR partitioned)

I've already tried few things but nothing changed.
Unpugging all the USB, the hard drivers and the SSD changed nothing. Still 20 seconds to get to the Asus logo and 5 seconds more to enter the bios.
I have tried to update the bios firmware but nothing changed.

I found out that other people is having the same problem but no one found a solution.

I just noticed that my ram is not listed on the official Qualified Vendor List: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/Z170PG_DRAM_QVL_20150803.pdf
Do you think that could be the issue?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I have it on Enable (S4+S5) iirc


Thx for reply, well i put on S5 and it has worked, would like to know what the difference between the two thou, wonder what S4 does.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, well i put on S5 and it has worked, would like to know what the difference between the two thou, wonder what S4 does.


https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/windows/hardware/ff564575%28v=vs.85%29.aspx


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kocchan*
> 
> Hi everyone, it's my first time posting here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Few weeks ago I managed to make my new pc and everything seems to work fine except for the extremely low post time.
> It takes up to 20 seconds just to show the Asus logo and after that it takes 10 seconds to reach the windows login screen.
> Also it takes 5 seconds toget to the bios setup from when I hit F2.
> Never got any error nor freeze or crash.
> I have yet to OC.
> 
> Here's my specs:
> CPU: Intel i5-6600K
> CPU Cooler: Corsair Hydro H80i GT
> Motherboard: Asus Z170 Pro Gaming
> Memory: Kingston HyperX Fury DDR4 2x8 GB ( HX421C14FBK2/16 )
> Storage (1): Samsung SSD 250GB 850 EVO
> Storage (2): Western Digital WD10EZEX 1TB 7200 rpm
> Storage (3): Western Digital WD30EZRZ 3TB 5400 rpm
> Video Card: Asus Nvidia Geforce 970 GTX STRIX
> Power Supply: XFX P1750GTS3X 750W
> OS: Windows 10 Home (installed on the SSD MBR partitioned)
> 
> I've already tried few things but nothing changed.
> Unpugging all the USB, the hard drivers and the SSD changed nothing. Still 20 seconds to get to the Asus logo and 5 seconds more to enter the bios.
> I have tried to update the bios firmware but nothing changed.
> 
> I found out that other people is having the same problem but no one found a solution.
> 
> I just noticed that my ram is not listed on the official Qualified Vendor List: http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-PRO-GAMING/Z170PG_DRAM_QVL_20150803.pdf
> Do you think that could be the issue?


A lot of people are having slow boot problem with Asus boards, we haven't found an answer to it...they told us not to turn our computer off, and just put it on sleep mode instead...do you have another brand besides samsung ssd that you can try. I actually used my kingston 120gb ssd and that booted up faster...but my M.2 950 Pro takes forever to boot.


----------



## Daytraders

Cheers for link


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Yes they are but i get Q code 55 once in a week or two when i run them at 3200mhz on cold boot (since my 2x8GB kit). I was around here complaining about it. SO i lowered them to 3000mhz and tightened the timings. With these timings i get more FPS anyways than their rated 3200mhz CL16 so im happy.


55 is either VSa tuning (more is not always better, and can be worse) or you need to train the sticks at a higher voltage and set eventual dram voltage to the value they run at once trained. for instance, the 8x4GB kit currently in this x99 rig (8 sticks) run 3000c13 at 1.45V and have been for a long time, but require training at 1.475V else I get an occasional 55 post code.


----------



## coolhandluke41

not sure if this was posted already (might want to place this in OP)
Windows 7* USB 3.0 Creator Utility
https://downloadcenter.intel.com/download/25476/Windows-7-USB-3-0-Creator-Utility


----------



## animagr

I recently ordered parts for a build and got the ASUS Z170M-PLUS micro ATX

But it was dead









It did not POST, gave an error code of 1 long 2 short beeps which seems to indicate some sort of vga problem...tested it without additional graphics card no luck. Swapped RAM as well no luck.

Sent back to NewEgg with an RMA...now I have to wait for the replacement...this sucks as I was looking forward to booting up my new PC.

I guess I should check the motherboard will POST before I bother building the rest of the system. Too bad I usually have good luck with ASUS, maybe it is because this board is newish.


----------



## Tennobanzai

Does the "Pro Gaming" series have a "Maximus Tweak" option under a different name?


----------



## DokoBG

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 55 is either VSa tuning (more is not always better, and can be worse) or you need to train the sticks at a higher voltage and set eventual dram voltage to the value they run at once trained. for instance, the 8x4GB kit currently in this x99 rig (8 sticks) run 3000c13 at 1.45V and have been for a long time, but require training at 1.475V else I get an occasional 55 post code.


Thank you. Good info. I have not tried more than 1.4v through the bios yet. I will experiment and see how it goes.


----------



## AceIsme

Not sure why people are having boot time issues with or without the 950 Pro. I have a 950 Pro on a M8H and after a fresh install it would boot to windows in 12 sec. It might take a second longer now after installing everything, but still, nothing like what some people are saying. Apart from a couple of BIOS settings (fastboot and MBR) the only thing I can say is to make sure the OS is installed in UEFI mode.


----------



## cAney

hi, after running into problems by trying to get my ram sticks running in dual mode on my asus z170 deluxe board, running it than only in single mode (they already told me here that my system were unstable because it can't run dual mode), than i tried flashing the new bios 1602 and ran into error code 00, end of the story i wasn´t able to fix the board trying flashback older bios versions, always getting code 00... now 4 weeks later i got my new board
now i have the question because i´m pretty new to this stuff, if there is a way of best practice building the system. should i flashback the newest bios and then build all parts together, or try it first out of the box with all components?... maybe its a silly question, but thanks for your help or suggestions ^^


----------



## Vipercat

hello, my Z170 build...

ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA LGA 1151 Intel Z170 HDMI SATA 6Gb/s USB 3.1 USB 3.0 ATX Intel Motherboard-EK block

Intel i7-6700K 4.0ghz

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 32GB (2 x 16GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3200 (PC4 25600) Desktop Memory Model F4-3200C14D-32GTZ

SAMSUNG 950 PRO M.2 256GB PCI-Express 3.0 x4 Internal Solid State Drive (SSD) MZ-V5P256BW

ASUS Radeon R9 390X DirectX 12 STRIX-R9390X-DC3OC-8GD5-GAMING 8GB 512-Bit GDDR5 PCI Express 3.0 HDCP Ready Video Card

EK Customer water cooling dual 360

Corsair AX860i PSU

LIAN LI PC-O8WX Black Aluminum ,and Tempered glass Computer Case ATX, With lighting RGB

Right now my overclock @ 4.7ghz, mem @ 3200hz...Wow!!! that make me think about MSi x99 godlike 5930k @ 4.5ghz


----------



## superkyle1721

Guys I have a question that I really need answered before I make a purchase. I am literally about to buy two gigabyte gtx 980 ti extreme edition cards. I know the cards are thick but will the Maximus viii hero edition of the board be able to support two of these beast in SLI? I need to make sure they fit before buying that particular model which I really want.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Guys I have a question that I really need answered before I make a purchase. I am literally about to buy two gigabyte gtx 980 ti extreme edition cards. I know the cards are thick but will the Maximus viii hero edition of the board be able to support two of these beast in SLI? I need to make sure they fit before buying that particular model which I really want.


The only issue I see with the hero is the card will overhang the i/o connectors on the edge of the board.

Like in this pic

http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Zotac-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-AMP-Extreme-2.jpg


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Guys I have a question that I really need answered before I make a purchase. I am literally about to buy two gigabyte gtx 980 ti extreme edition cards. I know the cards are thick but will the Maximus viii hero edition of the board be able to support two of these beast in SLI? I need to make sure they fit before buying that particular model which I really want.
> 
> 
> 
> The only issue I see with the hero is the card will overhang the i/o connectors on the edge of the board.
> 
> Like in this pic
> 
> http://elchapuzasinformatico.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/06/Zotac-GeForce-GTX-980-Ti-AMP-Extreme-2.jpg
Click to expand...

Thanks for the reply. I'm ok with that due to the connector design in using. Should work perfectly it seems.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## p377y7h33f

maybe this is a good place to ask...

for the Z170-P D3 board the memory QVL lists pretty much all DDR3 memory, both 1.5v and 1.65v. what has Asus done to make those voltages safe for a Skylake's IMC? Intel was pretty clear with their warning, and then a reminder that only only 1.35v DDR3L memory is safe to run with a Skylake. obviously people are running DDR3 in those boards at 1.65v with no problems, at least so far. i think i read that enabling an XMP profile for regular DDR3 is a bad idea. what's the right way to run it? what are the safe VCCIO/SA voltages to run regular DDR3?

the next question is why the hell are your two Z170 DDR3 boards so low end? i can live without SLI, but not even 5 basic audio jacks? these jacks are the only reason why i'm leaning towards a Gigabyte board for the first time in my life. always loved Asus motherboards, but on this combo you guys really cheaped out.

and finally, are there any plans to make DDR3 motherboards on the Intel's 200 series chipsets? if so, will there be one that's SLI capable?

thanks.


----------



## bagbozo

How's it going everyone! Long time lurker

Out of nowhere AI Suite has been having issues properly controlling the fans that are connected to the system through an ASUS Extension Card, however all the other fans adjust correctly if a profile is selected. Interestingly, during the fan tuning AI Suite has no issue controlling the fans. Also when the fans are set to RPM Fix Mode they can be controlled. Anyone have any ideas besides AI Suite's troubled history









P.S. I've uninstalled AI Suite numerous times and ran the AI Suite Cleaner as well to remove the services. I've recently updated my Z170-Deluxe to Bios 1602.


----------



## dansi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> A lot of people are having slow boot problem with Asus boards, we haven't found an answer to it...they told us not to turn our computer off, and just put it on sleep mode instead...do you have another brand besides samsung ssd that you can try. I actually used my kingston 120gb ssd and that booted up faster...but my M.2 950 Pro takes forever to boot.


I use M8G and i love the boot speed. It is fastest Asus boot board i ever used, as fast as boot champ MSI.

I did turn off all un-used sata drives and only using 1TB SSD, 1 GPU, and a couple of usb ports.
That should help a little.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bagbozo*
> 
> How's it going everyone! Long time lurker
> 
> Out of nowhere AI Suite has been having issues properly controlling the fans that are connected to the system through an ASUS Extension Card, however all the other fans adjust correctly if a profile is selected. Interestingly, during the fan tuning AI Suite has no issue controlling the fans. Also when the fans are set to RPM Fix Mode they can be controlled. Anyone have any ideas besides AI Suite's troubled history
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> P.S. I've uninstalled AI Suite numerous times and ran the AI Suite Cleaner as well to remove the services. I've recently updated my Z170-Deluxe to Bios 1602.


Can you confirm what version you are using please and what components are in the system
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *p377y7h33f*
> 
> maybe this is a good place to ask...
> 
> for the Z170-P D3 board the memory QVL lists pretty much all DDR3 memory, both 1.5v and 1.65v. what has Asus done to make those voltages safe for a Skylake's IMC? Intel was pretty clear with their warning, and then a reminder that only only 1.35v DDR3L memory is safe to run with a Skylake. obviously people are running DDR3 in those boards at 1.65v with no problems, at least so far. i think i read that enabling an XMP profile for regular DDR3 is a bad idea. what's the right way to run it? what are the safe VCCIO/SA voltages to run regular DDR3?
> 
> the next question is why the hell are your two Z170 DDR3 boards so low end? i can live without SLI, but not even 5 basic audio jacks? these jacks are the only reason why i'm leaning towards a Gigabyte board for the first time in my life. always loved Asus motherboards, but on this combo you guys really cheaped out.
> 
> and finally, are there any plans to make DDR3 motherboards on the Intel's 200 series chipsets? if so, will there be one that's SLI capable?
> 
> thanks.


Seems obvious to me, DDR3 Z170 boards are an odd SKU, it IS low end, that's kind of the point.


----------



## bagbozo

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can you confirm what version you are using please and what components are in the system


I'm using DIP5 version 1.0.30 but everything else in my AI Suite install is from 1.0.28 minus Key Express which previously worked until I updated my AI install. My rig's components are in my signature under the Osiris build. However, I'm having issues with three Corsair AF140 fans connected to the ASUS Extension Card


----------



## the_real_7

Issues with Samsung SSD 950 PRO boot times
I have a Samsung SSD 950 PRO and a Samsung SSD 850 PRO both cloned the same os using windows 10 uefi boot csm enabled. The Samsung SSD 950 PRO takes way longer to boot becuase the asus logo has to come on twice. Is this going to be a issue repaired in the future thru bios ? If not I think I'm just going to remove the Samsung SSD 950 PRO and use Samsung SSD 850 PRO for faster booting and easier cloning and restoring with Acronis and Parted Magic.


----------



## Dee27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Issues with Samsung SSD 950 PRO boot times
> I have a Samsung SSD 950 PRO and a Samsung SSD 850 PRO both cloned the same os using windows 10 uefi boot csm enabled. The Samsung SSD 950 PRO takes way longer to boot becuase the asus logo has to come on twice. Is this going to be a issue repaired in the future thru bios ? If not I think I'm just going to remove the Samsung SSD 950 PRO and use Samsung SSD 850 PRO for faster booting and easier cloning and restoring with Acronis and Parted Magic.


If you have a proper UEFI on a GPT partition install with Windows 10, and the Samsung 950 Pro. You can disable CSM, which will dramatically reduce your boot time on the 950 Pro.
Select the boot order from the EZ screen on the UEFI. The 950 Pro will normally be named (Windows boot manager).


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> If you have a proper UEFI on a GPT partition install with Windows 10, and the Samsung 950 Pro. You can disable CSM, which will dramatically reduce your boot time on the 950 Pro.
> Select the boot order from the EZ screen on the UEFI. The 950 Pro will normally be named (Windows boot manager).


Hello Dee27 I disabled CSM and boot time dropped 15.seconds







thanks for the help







. I tested each boot and here is a small table below . If anyone else know any other tricks to drop boot time please post

samsung 950 pro csm on 54.4
samsung 950 pro csm off 39.3
samsung 850 pro csm off 37.1


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Hello Dee27 I disabled CSM and boot time dropped 15.seconds
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for the help
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . I tested each boot and here is a small table below . If anyone else know any other tricks to drop boot time please post
> 
> samsung 950 pro csm on 54.4
> samsung 950 pro csm off 39.3
> samsung 850 pro csm off 37.1


Wow....is that 39.3 seconds? What's the rest of your HW? Are you sure you have installed OS in UEFI mode? On a fresh WIN10 install I was booting up in 12 sec. Now with everything else installed I boot around 15 sec. M8H board on 1302 BIOS.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Wow....is that 39.3 seconds? What's the rest of your HW? Are you sure you have installed OS in UEFI mode? On a fresh WIN10 install I was booting up in 12 sec. Now with everything else installed I boot around 15 sec. M8H board on 1302 BIOS.


Im pretty sure I installed in UEFI mode correctly is there a way to check ? I did a fresh install with windows 10 threshold 2 On a usb stick and picked uefi boot and then setup disk for gpt which went fine. but if your booting 15 seconds then something is definately wrong ? Heres My Hw setup

ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Bios V.1402 RealBench 8h Pass
Intel Skylake 6700k Unlidded 1.35v
4.6 ghz EK-Supremacy EVO
Dominator Platinum 3200MHz 16-18-18-36
EVGA GTX 980 TI 1535.Ghz/7202.Mhz Stock
Corsiar AX850W
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB C:/ OS
2 x Raided Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB D:/ Game:
4 X Western Digital Black 4TB WD4003FZEX 7200 RPM 64MB E:/ Data
X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty


----------



## Dee27

^ The RAID arrays will take some time to initialise during boot. That is probably why you have 39 seconds to boot.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dee27*
> 
> ^ The RAID arrays will take some time to initialise during boot. That is probably why you have 39 seconds to boot.


soory for that mistake i used to have raid now i just a 1tb pro for game drive becuase of longer boot any other ideas ? I'm thinking its becuase Im runniing x99 corsair memory and slowing down boot


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Im pretty sure I installed in UEFI mode correctly is there a way to check ? I did a fresh install with windows 10 threshold 2 On a usb stick and picked uefi boot and then setup disk for gpt which went fine. but if your booting 15 seconds then something is definately wrong ? Heres My Hw setup
> 
> ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Bios V.1402 RealBench 8h Pass
> Intel Skylake 6700k Unlidded 1.35v
> 4.6 ghz EK-Supremacy EVO
> Dominator Platinum 3200MHz 16-18-18-36
> EVGA GTX 980 TI 1535.Ghz/7202.Mhz Stock
> Corsiar AX850W
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB C:/ OS
> 2 x Raided Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB D:/ Game:
> 4 X Western Digital Black 4TB WD4003FZEX 7200 RPM 64MB E:/ Data
> X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty


That's a very similar setup as mine, minus the raid, but I understand you don't have it in raid anymore. What OS are you running? Do you have Fast Boot enabled in the BIOS?
To check UEFI install, go to System Information. In there it should say UEFI BIOS.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> That's a very similar setup as mine, minus the raid, but I understand you don't have it in raid anymore. What OS are you running? Do you have Fast Boot enabled in the BIOS?
> To check UEFI install, go to System Information. In there it should say UEFI BIOS.


I'm running windows 10 pro threshhold 2 fast boot enabled looks to me like UEFI is working check My picture please . I took out 16gb of memory to make sure it was the memory boot same latency improved but thats expected with 2 slots , same boot times ? Man im dying to know why now


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I'm running windows 10 pro threshhold 2 fast boot enabled looks to me like UEFI is working check My picture please . I took out 16gb of memory to make sure it was the memory boot same latency improved but thats expected with 2 slots , same boot times ? Man im dying to know why now


Hmmm.......Looks like that's a proper UEFI install. If you want, you can upload your BIOS file somewhere and I'll compare it with mine when i have the time. Is the DDR4 memory 2 or 4 stick kit? I have a 2 stick set of 3200 Trident Z on mine but I doubt it would make that much of a difference regarding boot times.


----------



## AceIsme

Also I wonder if having CSM enabled during OS install might have had anything to do with this.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Can anyone tell me if any of the software that comes bundled with asus motherboards is actually useful?

The reason i ask is because i recently upgraded from a gigabyte z170 gaming 7(i've been building with gigabyte boards for 10 years now so i'm completely new to asus) to an asus maximus viii formula. While i'm definitely enjoying the much better bios and overclocking features on this board i'm not sure if i want their software installed on my computer. My reason being that the software gigabyte offered was absolutely awful and full of bugs. It was essentially bloatware. The only piece of asus software i'm using that isn't a driver of some sort is their aura led software and only because the leds cannot be set in the bios(hope this gets added in a future update).

So, do you all find any of their other software useful? Anything audio related is useless to me, i use a dedicated usb dac and amp for my headphones.

Also if anyone from asus is reading this you need to include the intel 100 series irst bootdisk drivers for installing windows in raid mode in the support section for this mobo on your website. Had to grab that from gigabytes website to do a fresh win 10 install using raid mode. Shouldn't need to do that.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Hmmm.......Looks like that's a proper UEFI install. If you want, you can upload your BIOS file somewhere and I'll compare it with mine when i have the time. Is the DDR4 memory 2 or 4 stick kit? I have a 2 stick set of 3200 Trident Z on mine but I doubt it would make that much of a difference regarding boot times.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Hello AceIsme , thanks for the help. I'm running a 4 stick kit but I even tried booting the kit in a 2 stick configuration but nothing improved but latency . How can I upload you a copy of My bios ? ive had my eye on the set on that memory kit you have can you send me a memory benchmark pic , i have this kit but its x99 it benches ok but im sure that kit you have would be easier on my processor


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Also I wonder if having CSM enabled during OS install might have had anything to do with this.


,
same here ? willing to try another reload on a empty drive. do we have a sticky how to do eufi install on our board yet ?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Hello AceIsme , thanks for the help. I'm running a 4 stick kit but I even tried booting the kit in a 2 stick configuration but nothing improved but latency . How can I upload you a copy of My bios ? ive had my eye on the set on that memory kit you have can you send me a memory benchmark pic , i have this kit but its x99 it benches ok but im sure that kit you have would be easier on my processor
> 
> 
> 
> You can save the BIOS configuration to a USB stick when you're inside the BIOS. Make sure the USB is formatted in FAT32. It will save it as a text file with all the BIOS settings. Get this and then uploaded somewhere where i can grab it from like Dropbox or something. Alternatively, you could attach it here if you want.
> I don't have any memory benchmarks but I'm sure you could find plenty of that on the internet.
Click to expand...


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> ,
> same here ? willing to try another reload on a empty drive. do we have a sticky how to do eufi install on our board yet ?


Basically, I would do the following:

1. Create the OS image on a USB using GPT not MBR. Rufus program can do that for you. If you use GPT, you will make sure it will do a UEFI install.
2. Disable CSM in BIOS.
3. Delete all partitions on the Disk when installing the OS. The UEFI requires a GPT partition to boot from and the disk will be configured as GPT. During OS install, it should show as a complete unallocated Space.
4. Select New on the Unallocated Space disk (where you choose to install the OS). I think four partitions will be created which means your system is UEFI and configured for GPT.
5. Continue with installation.


----------



## Pyr0

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Issues with Samsung SSD 950 PRO boot times
> I have a Samsung SSD 950 PRO and a Samsung SSD 850 PRO both cloned the same os using windows 10 uefi boot csm enabled. The Samsung SSD 950 PRO takes way longer to boot becuase the asus logo has to come on twice. Is this going to be a issue repaired in the future thru bios ? If not I think I'm just going to remove the Samsung SSD 950 PRO and use Samsung SSD 850 PRO for faster booting and easier cloning and restoring with Acronis and Parted Magic.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*


Have you tried disabling secure boot too? setting it to "other os"


----------



## dmasteR

Is it okay to run Manual offset 24/7? Adaptive seems to sometimes shoot my VCore up way more than what I have it set at.

1.345 @ 4.6Ghz but when I'm in adaptive it shoots to 1.392 sometimes.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it okay to run Manual offset 24/7? Adaptive seems to sometimes shoot my VCore up way more than what I have it set at.
> 
> 1.345 @ 4.6Ghz but when I'm in adaptive it shoots to 1.392 sometimes.


I'm at 4.5 and only using 1.275v stable. Consider Adaptive Mode and underneath that input Max Voltage Override @ 1.325 or lower. If stable, less power and heat.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Is it okay to run Manual offset 24/7? Adaptive seems to sometimes shoot my VCore up way more than what I have it set at.
> 
> 1.345 @ 4.6Ghz but when I'm in adaptive it shoots to 1.392 sometimes.


it should not do that. Post bios screen shots of your settings : put a USB stick in any port, enter bios, hit F12 on each page and scroll where needed. The bmp files will be on th estick. select all rt-click>send to> compressed zip. post that here. Or.. on the bios save menu, HIt F2 to drop a text file of your settings.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it should not do that. Post bios screen shots of your settings : put a USB stick in any port, enter bios, hit F12 on each page and scroll where needed. The bmp files will be on th estick. select all rt-click>send to> compressed zip. post that here. Or.. on the bios save menu, HIt F2 to drop a text file of your settings.


 G.zip 868k .zip file


File attached


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Also I wonder if having CSM enabled during OS install might have had anything to do with this.


I'm in the same spot , we need a sticky for the exact steps in process for our boards , plus if you have a nvme drive the steps get longer do to you have to clone the procedure. but Im willing to do a sample windows 10 reload if you guys can help with steps
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> You can save the BIOS configuration to a USB stick when you're inside the BIOS. Make sure the USB is formatted in FAT32. It will save it as a text file with all the BIOS settings. Get this and then uploaded somewhere where i can grab it from like Dropbox or something. Alternatively, you could attach it here if you want.
> I don't have any memory benchmarks but I'm sure you could find plenty of that on the internet.


Nice feature AceIsme I didnt know you could save the bios as text file , here is a run down of My settings , I also went and ordered 2 sets of trident z 3200 and 3400 2 x 8 gb see if improves booting over the corsair I have now. Here is run down of my settings

[2016/02/29 20:49:59]
Ai Overclock Tuner [XMP]
XMP [XMP DDR4-3200 16-18-18-36-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [100.00]
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [46]
2-Core Ratio Limit [46]
3-Core Ratio Limit [46]
4-Core Ratio Limit [46]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
CPU SVID Support [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode]
- CPU Core Voltage Override [1.350]
DRAM Voltage [1.3500]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [1.20000]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.25000]
PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [Auto]
Initial BCLK Frequency [Auto]
BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
DMI Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
Maximus Tweak [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [16]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [18]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [36]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
XTU Setting [Auto]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 5]
CPU Current Capability [140%]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Auto]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Auto]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Extreme]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Disabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
Package Power Time Window [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
Hyper-threading [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Boot performance mode [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Disabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C states [Auto]
CFG lock [Disabled]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Disabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Disabled]
PEG - ASPM [Disabled]
VT-d [Disabled]
Primary Display [Auto]
iGPU Multi-Monitor [Disabled]
PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto]
PCIEX8_2 Link Speed [Auto]
DMI Max Link Speed [Auto]
Onboard LED [Enabled]
SupremeFX LED [Enabled]
PCH LED [Enabled]
IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Auto]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Disabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_5(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_6(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
ADATA USB Flash Drive 1.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB_7 [Enabled]
USB_8 [Enabled]
USB_9 [Enabled]
USB_10 [Enabled]
USB_11 [Enabled]
USB_12 [Enabled]
USB_13 [Enabled]
USB_14 [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Disabled]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Disabled]
PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Enabled]
Windows Hot-plug Notification [Disabled]
ASPM Support [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Device [Samsung SSD 850 PRO 1TB ]
Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
ThunderBolt Boot Support [Disabled]
AIC Support [Enabled]
AR AIC Support [Disabled]
AIC Location Group [SB PCIE Slot]
AIC Location [SB PCIE D28F4]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Ignore]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Water Pump Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
Anti Surge Support [Enabled]
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]
CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Standard]
Water Pump Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 4 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Auto]
POST Delay Time [3 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Disabled]
OS Type [Windows UEFI mode]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [4.6 overclock]
Save to Profile [1]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Cache Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX1_1]


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Basically, I would do the following:
> 
> 1. Create the OS image on a USB using GPT not MBR. Rufus program can do that for you. If you use GPT, you will make sure it will do a UEFI install.
> 2. Disable CSM in BIOS.
> 3. Delete all partitions on the Disk when installing the OS. The UEFI requires a GPT partition to boot from and the disk will be configured as GPT. During OS install, it should show as a complete unallocated Space.
> 4. Select New on the Unallocated Space disk (where you choose to install the OS). I think four partitions will be created which means your system is UEFI and configured for GPT.
> 5. Continue with installation.


I didnt have time today but Ill erase the ssd tommorow and do a quick load and see if theres any improvement with loading the os with csm off thank you AceIsme


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Pyr0*
> 
> Have you tried disabling secure boot too? setting it to "other os"


i tried that just now , No diifernece in boot time Pyr0 . Im sure im getting closer to finding the issue , I find its a bios issue


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I'm in the same spot , we need a sticky for the exact steps in process for our boards , plus if you have a nvme drive the steps get longer do to you have to clone the procedure. but Im willing to do a sample windows 10 reload if you guys can help with steps
> Nice feature AceIsme I didnt know you could save the bios as text file , here is a run down of My settings , I also went and ordered 2 sets of trident z 3200 and 3400 2 x 8 gb see if improves booting over the corsair I have now. Here is run down of my settings
> 
> MRC Fast Boot [Auto]


I will have a closer look when i get a chance, but for now enable MRC Fast Boot and try it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> G.zip 868k .zip file
> 
> 
> File attached


didn't think you'd be so quick.









Try the following changes (save your current settings to a bios save slot first or to a USB stick (cmo file)
on your current XMP settings:
LLC to 5 or 6 (not Auto)
VCCIO to 1.2125V
Sys Agent to 1,2375V
Dram clock period to 24
VRm spread spectrum to Disabled
CPU power phase to Optimized
Dram current to 130%
CPU current to 130%
LD power Limit to 500
Package Power time window to 127

if that does not help, change XMP to Manual, and select 3000 ram, enter the timings and voltage manually. Set the Dram mode to MOde 2.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> didn't think you'd be so quick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Try the following changes (save your current settings to a bios save slot first or to a USB stick (cmo file)
> on your current XMP settings:
> LLC to 5 or 6 (not Auto)
> VCCIO to 1.2125V
> Sys Agent to 1,2375V
> Dram clock period to 24
> VRm spread spectrum to Disabled
> CPU power phase to Optimized
> Dram current to 130%
> CPU current to 130%
> LD power Limit to 500
> Package Power time window to 127
> 
> if that does not help, change XMP to Manual, and select 3000 ram, enter the timings and voltage manually. Set the Dram mode to MOde 2.


Still seeing spikes on the Vcore in Adaptive mode. Does not happen still on Manual mode however. Is there any issue running Manual Mode Vcore 24/7?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Still seeing spikes on the Vcore in Adaptive mode. Does not happen still on Manual mode however. Is there any issue running Manual Mode Vcore 24/7?


no issue at all with running manual vcore 24/7. Just enable c-states if you want power to drop at idle.

BUT... back to adaptive. Did you lower LLC to 5? At 6 on my M8E load vcore will be higher than what is set in bios. Also - where are you seeing the increase? Max in HWinfo or something, or does it hold the high(er) voltage while under load (like AID64 stress test)?

Lastly - have you changed to Manual vs XMP?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no issue at all with running manual vcore 24/7. Just enable c-states if you want power to drop at idle.
> 
> BUT... back to adaptive. Did you lower LLC to 5? At 6 on my M8E load vcore will be higher than what is set in bios. Also - where are you seeing the increase? Max in HWinfo or something, or does it hold the high(er) voltage while under load (like AID64 stress test)?
> 
> Lastly - have you changed to Manual vs XMP?


My LLC was already set to 5.

I'm seeing the spikes under Max in HWInfo.

I tried manual and XMP, both came up with same results.


----------



## llantant

Hey guys.

I have just done a brand new build on an asus maximus viii with 6700k and some corsair memory.

Anyway, first post I am getting a cpu overvoltage error and the cpu is showing 2.6v in bios !?!?!?!

Temp is at 24c so that is fine and it doesn't increase. Is this some sort of reading error? The PSU I am using is an old ish one. about a year old, but it came out of another build that was working perfectly.

I dont think I bent a pin, nor was I rough building it. Everything went very smoothly infact. Any ideas?

Psu is corsair tx850

Also may be worth mentioning that the 8 pin CPU lead on the PSU is slightly dif shape to the maximus mobo on the left hand side. Theres two dif shapes Square and the other (unsure on shape so lets call it pentagon).

The left side goes:-

Pent Pent
Pent Pent

Right goes :-

Square Pent
Pent Square

The right one fits in perfectly but the left is all pentagons when the maximus viii had squares in it on the left.

If you understand my terrible example lol.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My LLC was already set to 5.
> 
> I'm seeing the spikes under Max in HWInfo.
> 
> I tried manual and XMP, both came up with same results.


Hi, instead of auto offset voltage, try manually entering a offset voltage like +0.020 and reduce vcore by same amount (-0.020).
Also see this post for ideas, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5680#post_24891730


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> My LLC was already set to 5.
> 
> *I'm seeing the spikes under Max in HWInfo.*
> 
> I tried manual and XMP, both came up with same results.


HWInfo "recorded" spikes? Eh - pretty meaningless. If the Vcore is sustained that high under load I'd be concerned. Disabled VRM spreadspectrum, and for offset and adaptive set CPU svid either to auto or enabled. Remember, HWinfo reports in 16mV bins, so if the vcore enters the next bin (16mV increment) it will report the max for that bin. Same for CPUZ.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> I have just done a brand new build on an asus maximus viii with 6700k and some corsair memory.
> 
> Anyway, first post I am getting a cpu overvoltage error and the cpu is showing 2.6v in bios !?!?!?!
> 
> Temp is at 24c so that is fine and it doesn't increase. Is this some sort of reading error? The PSU I am using is an old ish one. about a year old, but it came out of another build that was working perfectly.
> 
> I dont think I bent a pin, nor was I rough building it. Everything went very smoothly infact. Any ideas?
> 
> Psu is corsair tx850
> 
> *Also may be worth mentioning that the 8 pin CPU lead on the PSU is slightly dif shape to the maximus mobo on the left hand side. Theres two dif shapes Square and the other (unsure on shape so lets call it pentagon).*
> 
> The left side goes:-
> 
> Pent Pent
> Pent Pent
> 
> Right goes :-
> 
> Square Pent
> Pent Square
> 
> The right one fits in perfectly but the left is all pentagons when the maximus viii had squares in it on the left.
> 
> If you understand my terrible example lol.


Absolutely do not connect the "misfit" 8 or 4 pin cpu power supply from the PSU.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWInfo "recorded" spikes? Eh - pretty meaningless. If the Vcore is sustained that high under load I'd be concerned. Disabled VRM spreadspectrum, and for offset and adaptive set CPU svid either to auto or enabled. Remember, HWinfo reports in 16mV bins, so if the vcore enters the next bin (16mV increment) it will report the max for that bin. Same for CPUZ.
> Absolutely do not connect the "misfit" 8 or 4 pin cpu power supply from the PSU.


Ya I remember reading about the 16mV bins. 1.39 still seems on the high end though for it to spike to is it not, considering on Manual mode it never spikes?
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, instead of auto offset voltage, try manually entering a offset voltage like +0.020 and reduce vcore by same amount (-0.020).
> Also see this post for ideas, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/5680#post_24891730


This worked!

No longer spiking over 1.344!

Thank you!

EDIT: Just in case anyone else is using the same voltage. I'm using 1.32 + .02 OFFSET Adaptive Mode. Gives me a 1.344 Load and never spikes!


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> HWInfo "recorded" spikes? Eh - pretty meaningless. If the Vcore is sustained that high under load I'd be concerned. Disabled VRM spreadspectrum, and for offset and adaptive set CPU svid either to auto or enabled. Remember, HWinfo reports in 16mV bins, so if the vcore enters the next bin (16mV increment) it will report the max for that bin. Same for CPUZ.
> Absolutely do not connect the "misfit" 8 or 4 pin cpu power supply from the PSU.


So how come that is the only cpu connector??

http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2541846/cpu-connector-fit-atx12v-pin-connector.html

Theres a better explanation on this thread. It seems that the left half doesnt have to match, just the right. It doesnt stop me putting it in, nor do I have to force anything.

I am kinda thinking its motherboard related, as there is no increase in temp what soever. I even flashed to most recent bios with no issues but I am still getting the cpu overvolt error and 2.6v in bios. 12v 5v and 3v all report accurately.

I took the cooler back off and checked the cpu socket. I cannot see any bent pins etc...

Worth me buying a new psu or rma on the mobo?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I'm in the same spot , we need a sticky for the exact steps in process for our boards , plus if you have a nvme drive the steps get longer do to you have to clone the procedure. but Im willing to do a sample windows 10 reload if you guys can help with steps
> Nice feature AceIsme I didnt know you could save the bios as text file , here is a run down of My settings , I also went and ordered 2 sets of trident z 3200 and 3400 2 x 8 gb see if improves booting over the corsair I have now. Here is run down of my settings


Ok, so I went through your BIOS file and this are the changes I would recommend:

CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto] ==> 255
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode] ==> Adaptive Mode

- Offset Mode Sign [+]
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.250] (or higher - 1.35V sounds a bit too high for 4.6GHz IMO)
- Offset Voltage [Auto]

MCH Full Check [Auto] ==> Disabled
MRC Fast Boot [Auto] ==> Enabled
PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3 (Assuming you have a video card that supports it)
DMI Max Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3
PCIe Speed [Auto] == >Gen3
PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto] ==> X4 Mode
CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]  Set to PWM if you have 4 pin CPU fan. Otherwise set to DC
POST Delay Time [3 sec] ==> 0 sec
Option ROM Messages [Enabled ==> Disabled

Disable everything you do not use. Go through the list below and if not used, disable it!!!
USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Enabled]
Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> So how come that is the only cpu connector??
> http://www.tomshardware.co.uk/answers/id-2541846/cpu-connector-fit-atx12v-pin-connector.html
> Theres a better explanation on this thread. It seems that the left half doesnt have to match, just the right. It doesnt stop me putting it in, nor do I have to force anything.
> I am kinda thinking its motherboard related, as there is no increase in temp what soever. I even flashed to most recent bios with no issues but I am still getting the cpu overvolt error and 2.6v in bios. 12v 5v and 3v all report accurately.
> I took the cooler back off and checked the cpu socket. I cannot see any bent pins etc...
> Worth me buying a new psu or rma on the mobo?


I missed the part where you said it did fit without any abnormal force. Before RMAing the MB, I'd reflash the bios (bios flashback) with the most recent version for that MB. Remind me... the overvoltage warning occurs with default settings?


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Ok, so I went through your BIOS file and this are the changes I would recommend:
> 
> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto] ==> 255
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode] ==> Adaptive Mode
> 
> - Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.250] (or higher - 1.35V sounds a bit too high for 4.6GHz IMO)
> - Offset Voltage [Auto]
> 
> MCH Full Check [Auto] ==> Disabled
> MRC Fast Boot [Auto] ==> Enabled
> PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3 (Assuming you have a video card that supports it)
> DMI Max Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3
> PCIe Speed [Auto] == >Gen3
> PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto] ==> X4 Mode
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]  Set to PWM if you have 4 pin CPU fan. Otherwise set to DC
> POST Delay Time [3 sec] ==> 0 sec
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled ==> Disabled
> 
> Disable everything you do not use. Go through the list below and if not used, disable it!!!
> USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
> USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
> ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Enabled]
> Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]


Thanks AceIsme for the bios recomendations







I'm go to start putting them in right now , quick question though what is the difference with using adaptive voltage ? Ive seen people with previous bios having issues.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Thanks AceIsme for the bios recomendations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm go to start putting them in right now , quick question though what is the difference with using adaptive voltage ? Ive seen people with previous bios having issues.


Adaptive voltage will under volt your CPU during low utilization and bring it back up with an increase in utilization and frequency. This way it will not only save your power consumption but also the CPU heat will be reduced which in turn will reduce the overall fan noise if you have the fans calibrated. Unless you do continuous benchmarking and going for OC records, then Adaptive setting is the best option.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I missed the part where you said it did fit without any abnormal force. Before RMAing the MB, I'd reflash the bios (bios flashback) with the most recent version for that MB. Remind me... the overvoltage warning occurs with default settings?


Yes default settings. It says 2.6v in bios!

Happened when I first fired it up. The motherboard was on 1102 BIOS when I had it. I flashed to the most recent in a hope it was some bug. The issue still persists.

Corsair accepted RMA on the PSU so maybe ill change that anyway and go from there.

Just done the flashback and the issue is still there. It honestly can't actually be putting 2.6v into my cpu though surely. It's reading at 20c.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Is there a stability issue of some kind with the Maximus VIII Extreme 1402 BIOS? Ever since I've updated when I first got the motherboard, I have run into some really odd issues at times, including not being able to wake a computer from sleep, hangs on Q-Codes either booting or shutting down (usually A2, 99, or 6F, but there may be others), and the inability to use Q-Fan Tuning from within the UEFI. The first two are intermittent while the last is a constant thing, so do I have a bum update? If so, what would be the most stable version? Also, are there any tweaks I need to make immediately once I get the system? Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## CannedBullets

Did bios update 1602 fix this issue for the aAsus Sabertooth Z170?

http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yes default settings. It says 2.6v in bios!
> 
> Happened when I first fired it up. The motherboard was on 1102 BIOS when I had it. I flashed to the most recent in a hope it was some bug. The issue still persists.
> 
> Corsair accepted RMA on the PSU so maybe ill change that anyway and go from there.
> 
> Just done the flashback and the issue is still there. It honestly can't actually be putting 2.6v into my cpu though surely. It's reading at 20c.


Sounds like a SuperIO issue. RMA the board.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Did bios update 1602 fix this issue for the aAsus Sabertooth Z170?
> 
> http://arstechnica.com/gadgets/2016/01/intel-skylake-bug-causes-pcs-to-freeze-during-complex-workloads/


Yes.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Sounds like a SuperIO issue. RMA the board.


Brilliant, thanks raja. Contacted scan.co.uk as the board is 3 days old, will send it off when I get my RMA.

I'll report back when I'm up and running.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> Is there a stability issue of some kind with the Maximus VIII Extreme 1402 BIOS? Ever since I've updated when I first got the motherboard, I have run into some really odd issues at times, including not being able to wake a computer from sleep, hangs on Q-Codes either booting or shutting down (usually A2, 99, or 6F, but there may be others), and the inability to use Q-Fan Tuning from within the UEFI. The first two are intermittent while the last is a constant thing, so do I have a bum update? If so, what would be the most stable version? Also, are there any tweaks I need to make immediately once I get the system? Any help would be appreciated.


I've been running 1402 for quite a while now. Q-Fan is working fine. THe other things you are seeing may be due either to instability or a faulty component. Can't comment on the wake from sleep issue as I do not have it set to sleep (boots fast enough to just shutdown).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've been running 1402 for quite a while now. Q-Fan is working fine. THe other things you are seeing may be due either to instability or a faulty component. Can't comment on the wake from sleep issue as I do not have it set to sleep (boots fast enough to just shutdown).


Hello

I have been using the M8E/1402 for SSD testing and find the same as you as well as no issues with sleep.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

In that case, should I try a downgrade to see if that solves any issues? Also, should I F2 my BIOS settings?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JbstormburstADV*
> 
> In that case, should I try a downgrade to see if that solves any issues? Also, should I F2 my BIOS settings?


Also no issues on HERO 1402 BIOS.

Do you reset CMOS before you flash?


----------



## Sn4k3

What are the actual differences between the Z170-A and Z170-Pro apart from the audio chip and the price? Is there any improvements made to the power delivery system?


----------



## lysyn

Z170-DELUXE Bios 1702
http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/mb/LGA1151/Z170-DELUXE/Z170-DELUXE-ASUS-1702.zip


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> What are the actual differences between the Z170-A and Z170-Pro apart from the audio chip and the price? Is there any improvements made to the power delivery system?


http://www.asus.com/uk/Compare/

Use the compare tool to view individual features. Depends on what you are looking for from a system. There are some glaring differences simply from using the tool though, such as potential memory speeds. Remember the Z170-A is an entry level board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sn4k3*
> 
> What are the actual differences between the Z170-A and Z170-Pro apart from the audio chip and the price? Is there any improvements made to the power delivery system?


Hello

All ASUS Z170 motherboards have ample headroom as far as the VRM design is concerned. With Z170 this is really a non-issue and needed features are a better place to spend one's time when comparing the boards.


----------



## decompiled

I upgraded to 1702 last night on my Z170-A. Is there a change log somewhere?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> I upgraded to 1702 last night on my Z170-A. Is there a change log somewhere?


Bit late now given you've already flashed lol


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Bit late now given you've already flashed lol


Haha so true. Having some issues with ACPI so it was a shot in the dark


----------



## icecpu

what is the sweet memory speed for asus z170 board ? I'm not looking for extreme, just want a reliable, stable gaming performance speed.
I'm thinking gskill trident Z ddr4 3000


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> what is the sweet memory speed for asus z170 board ? I'm not looking for extreme, just want a reliable, stable gaming performance speed.
> I'm thinking gskill trident Z ddr4 3000


I'm at that speed @1.35v (XMP profile in BIOS). Only been few weeks, no problems playing Dragon Age Inquisition and Skyrim so far.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *icecpu*
> 
> what is the sweet memory speed for asus z170 board ? I'm not looking for extreme, just want a reliable, stable gaming performance speed.
> I'm thinking gskill trident Z ddr4 3000


3466c16 is straight forward on the Maximus boards. I've run this speed on 3 kits: Trident Z 3200c14 4x8GB (Samsung), Adata 3300c16 4x4GB (Hynix), and Trident Z 4000c19 2x4GB (Samsung). It seems to be a strong memory ratio on BCLK 100.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Ok, so I went through your BIOS file and this are the changes I would recommend:
> 
> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto] ==> 255
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Manual Mode] ==> Adaptive Mode
> 
> - Offset Mode Sign [+]
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.250] (or higher - 1.35V sounds a bit too high for 4.6GHz IMO)
> - Offset Voltage [Auto]
> 
> MCH Full Check [Auto] ==> Disabled
> MRC Fast Boot [Auto] ==> Enabled
> PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3 (Assuming you have a video card that supports it)
> DMI Max Link Speed [Auto] ==> Gen3
> PCIe Speed [Auto] == >Gen3
> PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto] ==> X4 Mode
> CPU Q-Fan Control [Auto]  Set to PWM if you have 4 pin CPU fan. Otherwise set to DC
> POST Delay Time [3 sec] ==> 0 sec
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled ==> Disabled
> 
> Disable everything you do not use. Go through the list below and if not used, disable it!!!
> USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
> USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
> ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Enabled]
> Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]


AceIsme I set all your settings and not only does the system boot faster by 4 seconds but runs smoother. Ok now I figured out the 15 second delay I cant get the system to boot in 15 sec if I unplug My western digital 4tb blacks If I plug any one of the 4 drives in I get a extra 15 second boot from bios ? drives are set gpt , Any Ideas ?


----------



## KixNGrins

I'm clueless on where to start in overclocking my CPU and stuff. A few things picked up the past 2 months on this board: don't let AI Suite 3 adjust your bios, OC your CPU before RAM. I've only made a few manual tweaks to my UEFI. I enabled my XMP which took my DRAM to 3404MHz. Enabled fast boot. I'd like to boost my CPU, which is currently 4100MHz (1.294V).

I've read the sticky thread on page 1 named i7 Overclocking Overview. It says I can use AI Suite 3 to get an idea of what voltages to use for OC'ing the CPU, then manually adjust EUFI. But when I hit the 5 point optimization button as instructed, the next menu doesn't look anything like what the guide displays. And a following screen says it'll reboot a couple times, which tells me AI Suite 3 is making changes to my bios.

Any help in where to start would be appreciated.

Kix


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> AceIsme I set all your settings and not only does the system boot faster by 4 seconds but runs smoother. Ok now I figured out the 15 second delay I cant get the system to boot in 15 sec if I unplug My western digital 4tb blacks If I plug any one of the 4 drives in I get a extra 15 second boot from bios ? drives are set gpt , Any Ideas ?


That's good to hear that solved your problems. With regards to the WD blacks, I have 2 of them myself in my system, one 2TB and one 3TB. I do not experience any 15 sec boot delay because of them. However, I have them plugged in the Intel SATA controller ports (SATA6G_1 and SATA6G_2), not the ASMedia SATA ports. My ASMedia controller is completely disabled in the BIOS as I do not use it. The ASMedia SATA connectors are SATA6G_E1 and SATA6G_E2 If you disable the ASMedia controller, these two SATA ports will not work. You might want to try it just to see if it makes any difference.


----------



## CannedBullets

I just upgraded my PC. For some reason the two motherboard fans on the Sabertooth Z170 keep spinning after I turn off my computer. What's going on? I updated to bios 1702 and it still didn't fix it.

Everything turns off. It's just the two motherboard cooling fans that stay on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I just upgraded my PC. For some reason the two motherboard fans on the Sabertooth Z170 keep spinning after I turn off my computer. What's going on? I updated to bios 1702 and it still didn't fix it.
> 
> Everything turns off. It's just the two motherboard cooling fans that stay on.


enter bios and load optimized defaults, then boot to windows and set advanced power to Never Sleep. Shut down. Fans still on?


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> I just upgraded my PC. For some reason the two motherboard fans on the Sabertooth Z170 keep spinning after I turn off my computer. What's going on? I updated to bios 1702 and it still didn't fix it.
> 
> Everything turns off. It's just the two motherboard cooling fans that stay on.


I'm running into the same issue as well with the CPU fans that I have setup for the Cryorig R1 Universal with my M8E when I try shutting down from Windows. When this happens, it stays on Q-Code 6F.

Additionally, thanks to this thread, I realized that I had CSM enabled when I installed Windows 10. However, when I try to disable it and load from a UEFI install drive I setup using Rufus, no matter how I leave, I can't see the POST screen. In this case, after the Q-Code gets to 99, I see d6, then Ad, and then finally, after a few minutes, 6F. Does anyone have a clue what's going on? Is this something you need to do using a non-chassis USB port, like on the rear I/O?


----------



## mandrix

Updated to BIOS verson 1504 for M8 Hero and it registers as version 1402. Anyone know what's up?









Never mind....2nd time is the charm I guess.


----------



## CannedBullets

Okay, so this time instead of turning off my power supply to shut off the motherboard fans. I left the power supply on to see if the fans would shut down by themselves. And it did shut down. After a minute or 2. Is that normal?


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Updated to BIOS verson 1504 for M8 Hero and it registers as version 1402. Anyone know what's up?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Never mind....2nd time is the charm I guess.


For the Pro Gaming I have, the latest version shows up as 2/19/16 and 1204 but when actually flashed it says version 1204 and 1/19/16, I wonder if it's just an error on the website or rather with the update itself.

Not a big deal or anything, just somewhat related.


----------



## Phreec

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Okay, so this time instead of turning off my power supply to shut off the motherboard fans. I left the power supply on to see if the fans would shut down by themselves. And it did shut down. After a minute or 2. Is that normal?


I had a PSU with a similar feature in the past, it would keep its own fans on for a minute to exhaust whatever hot air was left inside. Maybe yours is a further developed version of the same concept.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For the Pro Gaming I have, the latest version shows up as 2/19/16 and 1204 but when actually flashed it says version 1204 and 1/19/16, I wonder if it's just an error on the website or rather with the update itself.
> 
> Not a big deal or anything, just somewhat related.


How's the Pro Gaming been treating you? Tried OC yet?


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> I had a PSU with a similar feature in the past, it would keep its own fans on for a minute to exhaust whatever hot air was left inside. Maybe yours is a further developed version of the same concept.


Not sure if that's the case. Its definitely not the PSU fan that's spinning.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For the Pro Gaming I have, the latest version shows up as 2/19/16 and 1204 but when actually flashed it says version 1204 and 1/19/16, I wonder if it's just an error on the website or rather with the update itself.
> 
> Not a big deal or anything, just somewhat related.


At first I tried updating from the USB flashback at the rear of the board, but after turning on the pc it had not actually updated the BIOS I know now. Next I tried from inside the BIOS but it failed as well. I recopied the file to the USB stick and tried again from BIOS and it rebooted and flashed like it should have.
Not sure why it took 3 tries but all is well now and it shows proper version.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Phreec*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> For the Pro Gaming I have, the latest version shows up as 2/19/16 and 1204 but when actually flashed it says version 1204 and 1/19/16, I wonder if it's just an error on the website or rather with the update itself.
> 
> Not a big deal or anything, just somewhat related.
> 
> 
> 
> How's the Pro Gaming been treating you? Tried OC yet?
Click to expand...

It's definitely the best board I've ever owned. I had issues at first due to my own stupidity but RAM worked with XMP no issues and so far 4.5ghz @ 1.3v seems stable, I of course haven't fully tested it yet but games and such are not crashing yet and to me that is what matters the most. If games do start giving me issues I'll bump voltage up some more and if I ever switch to liquid cooling I'll go for some more of the "insane" overclocks








Quote:


> At first I tried updating from the USB flashback at the rear of the board, but after turning on the pc it had not actually updated the BIOS I know now. Next I tried from inside the BIOS but it failed as well. I recopied the file to the USB stick and tried again from BIOS and it rebooted and flashed like it should have.
> Not sure why it took 3 tries but all is well now and it shows proper version.


Glad it eventually worked. I had to ask a friend as to why my USB flash drive wasn't showing up in EZ FLASH and it turns out my flash drive was formatted to exFAT and not FAT32, so I had to switch out flash drives as the one I was using doesn't seem to support FAT32. This board is definitely a bit more finicky than my previous boards but at the same time this is my first intel based board as well, I could be doing things wrong that I don't know about.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Anyone try the 1504 bios on the M8F yet? Haven't seen anyone comment on whether its good or not.


----------



## mcbaes72

Update 1702 "Improved Stability" successful via EZ Update on AIS3. Had to re-do XMP and OC settings. Second BIOS update on Z170 Pro in the last month. The whole process always worries me, luckily everything working fine so far.


----------



## CannedBullets

What LLC settings should I use for overclocking? High?


----------



## DokoBG

Just updated my M8H to 1504. All seems fine. I haven't noticed anything improved, but at least everything is working.









ps: I use LLC lvl5 on manual for my 24/7 OC.


----------



## CannedBullets

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Just updated my M8H to 1504. All seems fine. I haven't noticed anything improved, but at least everything is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I use LLC lvl5 on manual for my 24/7 OC.


Yeah I'll try LLC level 5 when I overclock.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *DokoBG*
> 
> Just updated my M8H to 1504. All seems fine. I haven't noticed anything improved, but at least everything is working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ps: I use LLC lvl5 on manual for my 24/7 OC.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I'll try LLC level 5 when I overclock.
Click to expand...

I use Lvl 5 as well, Lvl 4 would be using the voltage I selected nearly the entire time but it was jumping down farther than I liked. Lvl 5 keeps it a notch above what I ask and rarely goes down to what I have set.


----------



## llantant

Quick question.

Power Duty Control for a 4.7ghz Overclock on a Maximus VIII Hero.

Extreme or T Probe?

Also what does it do exactly.

I have it set to extreme but was wondering if it needed to be.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Quick question.
> 
> Power Duty Control for a 4.7ghz Overclock on a Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> Extreme or T Probe?
> 
> Also what does it do exactly.
> 
> I have it set to extreme but was wondering if it needed to be.


For 24/7 operation I'd leave this on T.Probe. In fact, most of the VRM settings should be left alone on a 24/7 system.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> For 24/7 operation I'd leave this on T.Probe. In fact, most of the VRM settings should be left alone on a 24/7 system.


Brilliant thanks, had a nagging feeling that would be the case. I have power phase on auto so I take that is fine.

I shall change it to T probe now.


----------



## [email protected]

T.Probe should be default anyway. There is a short description for each function in the UEFI. I wrote some of them, they are concise and to the point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Brilliant thanks, had a nagging feeling that would be the case. I have power phase on auto so I take that is fine.
> 
> I shall change it to T probe now.


power phase set to "Optimized" is all you really need. Auto = Extreme AFAIK.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> power phase set to "Optimized" is all you really need. Auto = Extreme AFAIK.


Oh, really? Optimized I used in the past. I made a similar post about it and Raja stated that auto is fine. Im pretty sure its in this thread somewhere.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> T.Probe should be default anyway. There is a short description for each function in the UEFI. I wrote some of them, they are concise and to the point.


That they are!! Thanks again.

Also DRAM power phase should be extreme right ? As that seems to be what it defaults at.


----------



## [email protected]

You can leave the DRAM power phase setting at default.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra[email protected]*
> 
> You can leave the DRAM power phase setting at default.


Ok thanks. What about CPU power phase? Auto or Optimized?

My quick question ended up a little longer than expected.


----------



## [email protected]

JPM already replied. Depends if you want the power saving or not.


----------



## llantant

Ok great. Thanks both.

Little OCD panic moment over for me!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> T.Probe should be default anyway. There is a short description for each function in the UEFI. I wrote some of them, they are concise and to the point.


Did you write this one for "CPU SVID Support" option (Extreme Tweaker Menu);

*"Disable this item to prevent the CPU from communicating with the external voltage regulator. A setting of disabled is recommended for overclocking"*

If so, it's misleadingly concise and deserves an update.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mcbaes72*
> 
> Update 1702 "Improved Stability" successful via EZ Update on AIS3. Had to re-do XMP and OC settings. Second BIOS update on Z170 Pro in the last month. The whole process always worries me, luckily everything working fine so far.


If you are satisfied with your setup on the BIOS you are running, then you need not update to every new BIOS release.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok great. Thanks both.
> 
> Little OCD panic moment over for me!


Yep, forums and OCD go hand in hand. Good to step away once in a while.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok great. Thanks both.
> 
> Little OCD panic moment over for me!


I don't suffer with such issues on my ROG Impact build. It's such an easy platform to overclock I've just died in what is required and majority of the Digi settings are left in auto.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't suffer with such issues on my ROG Impact build. It's such an easy platform to overclock I've just died in what is required and majority of the Digi settings are left in auto.


Oh hey - put this together (finally). Fun lil box for sure!
Lian Li ITX box
Max 8 Impact
6600K (4.7GHz)
8GB @ 4000c17
Asus GTX 960 Mini







- great lil card! runs 1600/8000 all day!
H80iV2 AIO
512K SSD/1TB USB3.0 seagate BU
Slot-load DVD/BR (this was a PIA to match up)
Silverstone 500 (SFX) PSU
Das Keyboard Pro (or this Ducky I'm currently trying out)
Steelseries Sensei mouse


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!







The kids were gaming on it all weekend!

so... considering the price of U.2 drives and cables... is any one using these?


----------



## Silent Scone

That's a neat little build for sure. I need to put something back together at home so I can start gaming again lol.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I don't suffer with such issues on my ROG Impact build. It's such an easy platform to overclock I've just died in what is required and majority of the Digi settings are left in auto.


Yeah, I was just browsing through my bios having a cuppa. Saw what I had them set too but something twigged and I thought that it should have been T probe not exteme, then needed clarification.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Oh hey - put this together (finally). Fun lil box for sure!
> Lian Li ITX box
> Max 8 Impact
> 6600K (4.7GHz)
> 8GB @ 4000c17
> Asus GTX 960 Mini
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - great lil card! runs 1600/8000 all day!
> H80iV2 AIO
> 512K SSD/1TB USB3.0 seagate BU
> Slot-load DVD/BR (this was a PIA to match up)
> Silverstone 500 (SFX) PSU
> Das Keyboard Pro (or this Ducky I'm currently trying out)
> Steelseries Sensei mouse
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The kids were gaming on it all weekend!
> 
> so... considering the price of U.2 drives and cables... is any one using these?


Nice build!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a neat little build for sure. I need to put something back together at home so I can start gaming again lol.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Nice build!


thanks! - I'm obviously not a neat-freak re: cables.








but she runs really well.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks! - I'm obviously not a neat-freak re: cables.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but she runs really well.


For my gaming system I've really reduced the spec, thinking of going with the 6700k in truth over X99, in a similarly sized build to the one you've shown.


----------



## mcbaes72

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> If you are satisfied with your setup on the BIOS you are running, then you need not update to every new BIOS release.


No issues with first 1602 update, but the "Improved Stability" on 1702 was a selling point. Good advice, probably no more BIOS updates after this.

BTW, 6700K and 3000 RAM working well so far. Got it to 4.7 @ 1.375v stable, but running more conservative 4.5 @ 1.275v for daily use, less heat and fan noise.

Included pic below. Thanks again!


Spoiler: Gaming Rig


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For my gaming system I've really reduced the spec, thinking of going with the 6700k in truth over X99, in a similarly sized build to the one you've shown.


For sure. I was surprised at how well the 6600K performed, tho somewhat limited by a 960. But at 1080P (which this is) there were no screams of discontent from the "-2" generation playing yesterday on the Mini vs those using this x99 .. or the x79 for that matter.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For sure. I was surprised at how well the 6600K performed, tho somewhat limited by a 960. But at 1080P (which this is) there were no screams of discontent from the "-2" generation playing yesterday on the Mini vs those using this x99 .. or the x79 for that matter.


Yeah that's a great system for 1080p gaming. For me personally it all depends on Pascal and it's ability to handle content with VR, as obviously on a build of that size two GPUs is difficult, or in the case of the Impact quite obviously impossible lol.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yeah that's a great system for 1080p gaming. For me personally it all depends on Pascal and it's ability to handle content with VR, as obviously on a build of that size two GPU's is difficult, or in the case of the Impact quite obviously impossible lol.


Decided on Rift, Vive or both?

Im undecided myself. I had a DK2 for a while, absolutely awesome. Even though at the time it was buggy.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Decided on Rift, Vive or both?
> 
> Im undecided myself. I had a DK2 for a while, absolutely awesome. Even though at the time it was buggy.


I'm still undecided. Depending on reviews nearer the time I may end up with both initially


----------



## Jpmboy

Before VR gets mainstream (and becomes seriously smaller/lighter) need to buy stock in all things medical for the neck.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm still undecided. Depending on reviews nearer the time I may end up with both initially


Yeah same here, holding out on pascal anyway for the moment.

Leaning more toward the Rift as the Vive seems to be more geared towards movement. I dont really have the means at the moment to dedicate a room solely to VR, my wife would go mental.









Elite Dangerous on the DK2 was mind blowing.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Before VR gets mainstream (and becomes seriously smaller/lighter) need to buy stock in all things medical for the neck.


For me it's more the motion sickness lol. Although once I'd adjusted the headset and used the alternate lenses (ones for people who are basically blind, but not registered as being so) I adjusted ok to the Rift DK2
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Yeah same here, holding out on pascal anyway for the moment.
> 
> Leaning more toward the Rift as the Vive seems to be more geared towards movement. I dont really have the means at the moment to dedicate a room solely to VR, my wife would go mental.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elite Dangerous on the DK2 was mind blowing.


Yes Elite is probably the poster child for VR at the moment


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> For me it's more the motion sickness lol. Although once I'd adjusted the headset and used the alternate lenses (ones for people who are basically blind, but not registered as being so) I adjusted ok to the Rift DK2
> Yes Elite is probably the poster child for VR at the moment


So much so that I cannot even play it after selling on my DK2.


----------



## donald24

Hello,

I've recently bought a secondary 4k-Monitor, and since then idle-desktop gpu-temps rose by a fair amount, when I've both hooked them up on the GTX980TI.

So I thought, performance wise for gaming would be to activate the HD530 internal graphics on the CPU and this made a very big difference on the GPU-temps, back to single-monitor temps on the 980TI.

My problem: When activating the internal graphics as a secondary device, I've not been able to set it to an refresh rate of [email protected], options there are 24hz/30hz, as if it would be connected to an <1.2 DP-connection. On my Windows10 x64 install, I've tried several HD530 drivers up to the latest.

Workaround for getting 60hz was to set the internal graphics as the "primary" device.

My problem with that is, that nvidia driver update procedures will need to toggle that back to secondary or off, to finish the update without BSOD. Even some other programs (Xrite calibrations software i.e.) get mixed up, what the primary and secondary monitor really is (and always making the wrong decision)

So I just don't know, where the limitation is, from my point of view, it could be BIOS/UEFI limitation (Asus Z170-A), an Intel CPU/Graphics limitation, or even Windows itself not coping with a secondary Intel graphics fully. I've got attention, that Asus UEFI mentions something about some limitations when Intel multi-adapter-mode is engaged, but I just like to know, if this changing one time, or just a limitation I will have to live with.

You can imagine, that Google does not find that much on that fairly modern setup, even in the past UHD-displays were not in the broad use of people. I can find my own thread on the Intel Support forums, but they didn't help me much..

So please don't get offended for putting this here, I've tried to get an answer from the Intel guys already..

Thanks,

Don


----------



## llantant

Hey guys.

I've got a bit of an issue. I went to flash my bios to most recent today. I used the bios flashback, renamed the .cap file etc. Everything seemed to go fine except on reboot my computer will not post. It's giving me the code 80. ?? Any idea?

I do not see that code in the manual??

I flashed back to 1402, it booted and restarted a couple of times then booted.

****
Now it says bios is updating. Do not
Shut down.

Problem is, it seems as if it's froze.

*****

I shutdown and reset Cmos and it is now working fine back on 1402.
I think I will leave well enough alone now.









Not sure what happened though, Ive done this soooo many times, never had an issue.

Anyone else running 1502 on Maximus VIII Hero?


----------



## [email protected]

If you do update again, leave the board alone for a few minutes when it reBOOTs.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I've got a bit of an issue. I went to flash my bios to most recent today. I used the bios flashback, renamed the .cap file etc. Everything seemed to go fine except on reboot my computer will not post. It's giving me the code 80. ?? Any idea?
> 
> I do not see that code in the manual??
> 
> I flashed back to 1402, it booted and restarted a couple of times then booted.
> 
> ****
> Now it says bios is updating. Do not
> Shut down.
> 
> Problem is, it seems as if it's froze.
> 
> *****
> 
> I shutdown and reset Cmos and it is now working fine back on 1402.
> I think I will leave well enough alone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened though, Ive done this soooo many times, never had an issue.
> 
> Anyone else running 1502 on Maximus VIII Hero?


Running 1502, no issues.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If you do update again, leave the board alone for a few minutes when it reBOOTs.


I did!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I did!


Use a single memory module and see if it goes through (for the flash and subsequent POST).


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Running 1502, no issues.


Hmm. Maybe I'll update via bios this time then. When I use that there is usually no issue.

I just fancied testing out the flashback button lol. Not again.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Use a single memory module and see if it goes through (for the flash and subsequent POST).


Ok I will try that when I flash 1502. Thanks raja.

Also just to note, I always reset overclock etc before I flash a bios. Reset defaults.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok I will try that when I flash 1502. Thanks raja.
> 
> Also just to note, I always reset overclock etc before I flash a bios. Reset defaults.


yeah - probably wise to "load optimized defaults" if flashing from within the UEFI


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Ok I will try that when I flash 1502. Thanks raja.
> 
> Also just to note, I always reset overclock etc before I flash a bios. Reset defaults.


My typical procedure when flashing a new BIOS.

CMOS Reset > Flash.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Hey guys.
> 
> I've got a bit of an issue. I went to flash my bios to most recent today. I used the bios flashback, renamed the .cap file etc. Everything seemed to go fine except on reboot my computer will not post. It's giving me the code 80. ?? Any idea?
> 
> I do not see that code in the manual??
> 
> I flashed back to 1402, it booted and restarted a couple of times then booted.
> 
> ****
> Now it says bios is updating. Do not
> Shut down.
> 
> Problem is, it seems as if it's froze.
> 
> *****
> 
> I shutdown and reset Cmos and it is now working fine back on 1402.
> I think I will leave well enough alone now.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what happened though, Ive done this soooo many times, never had an issue.
> 
> Anyone else running 1502 on Maximus VIII Hero?


Yeah, per my earlier post, 1502 was a little hard for me to flash. First renamed to M8H.cap and tried from rear port and no good. Then loaded defaults and tried twice from UEFI and second time it took.
Everything fine now. Brought a new function to the LED readout otherwise all fine on my end.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah, per my earlier post, 1502 was a little hard for me to flash. First renamed to M8H.cap and tried from rear port and no good. Then loaded defaults and tried twice from UEFI and second time it took.
> Everything fine now. Brought a new function to the LED readout otherwise all fine on my end.


Glad I'm not the only one. Thanks


----------



## misoonigiri

I updated HERO 1402 to 1504 via usb bios flashback, everything was OK for me.
I'd loaded default settings before & after bios update, then dialled in all my previous settings - forgot to test what @Darkwizzie asked - sorry @Darkwizzie!


----------



## Thoth420

The UEFI BIOS freezes occasionally on my Z170 Deluxe(it never recovers and needs a hard shutdown) on BIOS 1302(the one it arrived with) which is quite troublesome. Would updating to a newer version be worth a shot? I have never had any RAM issues and am running 2133 manual timings no XMP so I don't think it is my settings..inside the OS everything works perfectly fine...so far at least only been on W10 a few weeks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The UEFI BIOS freezes occasionally on my Z170 Deluxe(it never recovers and needs a hard shutdown) on BIOS 1302(the one it arrived with) which is quite troublesome. Would updating to a newer version be worth a shot?


if 1302 is doing everything else well, I wouldn't update for the reason you describe. UEFI freeze is more commonly due to unstable ram and or cache clock/voltage.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if 1302 is doing everything else well, I wouldn't update for the reason you describe. UEFI freeze is more commonly due to unstable ram and or cache clock/voltage.


I made an addition to my post before seeing yours. I will inspect cache clock and voltage(believe I left the voltage to default auto and just core synced the i7). Thanks for the insight








Once I have my settings in place I doubt I will be in there much after that so it's not a huge problem. Aside that I have bigger problems with my cooling....pump is crapping out and it is only 2 months old.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I made an addition to my post before seeing yours. I will inspect cache clock and voltage(believe I left the voltage to default auto and just core synced the i7). Thanks for the insight
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once I have my settings in place I doubt I will be in there much after that so it's not a huge problem. *Aside that I have bigger problems with my cooling....pump is crapping out and it is only 2 months old*.


now that's a bigger problem for sure.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's a neat little build for sure. I need to put something back together at home so I can start gaming again lol.


so I had to find out... should have an INtel 750 400GB U.2 drive here this week and will clone the current drive in the impact to it. Let's see how fast this thing is. (finally) Listening to Raja's podcast made me do it


----------



## stubass

I have a weird problem...
I have a M8G board and some I3 6100's and I3-6320's
i have been playing with these CPUs for a few weeks on both Asus 1402 BIOS and the Non-K OC BIOS..

Late last week i found when i flash to the 1402 or even 1302, i cannot boot into windows with stock settings but when i flash to the non-k oc BIOS i can boot into BIOS just fine at stock settings..

I have DL the stock BIOS's again and used a different flash drive and same thing which is windows starts to load then reboots over and over

What could be up with the Stock BIOS's??


----------



## [email protected]

Maybe the CPUs you have are degrading and cannot POST at stock voltages. Difficult to say, though..


----------



## llantant

No matter what I do, or how I update I get stuck on bios is updating screen. Tried 1 stick of ram etc...

I guess I'll stay on 1402.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Maybe the CPUs you have are degrading and cannot POST at stock voltages. Difficult to say, though..


It is difficult one as one of the CPU's has never been overclocked but still same issue even if manually set the volts.. It is an issue that has a few people stumped that are sponsored by Asus


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is difficult one as one of the CPU's has never been overclocked but still same issue even if manually set the volts.. It is an issue that has a few people stumped that are sponsored by Asus


Tell them to contact the person that is sponsoring them. Could be due to microcode update being needed on the board I suspect.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is difficult one as one of the CPU's has never been overclocked but still same issue even if manually set the volts.. It is an issue that has a few people stumped that are sponsored by Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them to contact the person that is sponsoring them. Could be due to microcode update being needed on the board I suspect.
Click to expand...

Will do, and will mention about the microcode... thanks and will post back after i find the solution


----------



## [email protected]

If it is the microcode, you may not be able to go back to the OC BIOS after an update. Something to bear in mind.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If it is the microcode, you may not be able to go back to the OC BIOS after an update. Something to bear in mind.


ok, i will keep that in mind thanks







i have been put on to a BIOS to try from dancop


----------



## llantant

So any idea why I cannot update to 1504? Annoying me a little now. 15 Asus motherboards I've done many times going back 10 years and this is the first bios flash issue I have encountered.


----------



## [email protected]

Who knows. You can always contact support in the UK.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Who knows. You can always contact support in the UK.


If there's no other easy way I will do thanks. I'll contact scan as It's still under their warrenty anyway.

I've done a few updates on this motherboard since I have had it, strange it is doing this all of a sudden.

Even when I flashed back to 1402 it would get frozen on updating bios screen after the reset. It would stay like this until I reset cmos and then it would work fine.


----------



## [email protected]

Could be a CPU that is struggling to POST at stock.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Could be a CPU that is struggling to POST at stock.


??? How come? It posts fine at stock every other time.


----------



## [email protected]

Depends what the initial values are following the flash. CPU might not be comfortable if it has been oc'd and stressed a lot. Any time a UEFI update fails this way, it is usually down to some form of instability.


----------



## stubass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> It is difficult one as one of the CPU's has never been overclocked but still same issue even if manually set the volts.. It is an issue that has a few people stumped that are sponsored by Asus
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tell them to contact the person that is sponsoring them. Could be due to microcode update being needed on the board I suspect.
Click to expand...

Hi Raja, just to let you know all is fixed now


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Depends what the initial values are following the flash. CPU might not be comfortable if it has been oc'd and stressed a lot. Any time a UEFI update fails this way, it is usually down to some form of instability.


Right ok. That doesn't really explain why I will not boot with 1504 using bios flashback throws error code 80. Then I can flashback using bios flashback to 1402 and it boots fine but gets stuck after post at bios updating. It will reboot and get stuck again. Code 70.

Then I can flash using ezflash in bios to 1502 and it boots fine but after post it get stuck in bios is updating. Even clear cmos doesn't do anything.

I have to use flashback again to 1402 and then clear cmos.

Surely a cpu wouldn't degrade in 4 months with barely heavy use at 1.37 and <65 temps.

**actually I have a brand new skylake sitting next to me for another build. I'll try that and report back.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Right ok. That doesn't really explain why I will not boot with 1504 using bios flashback throws error code 80. Then I can flashback using bios flashback to 1402 and it boots fine but gets stuck after post at bios updating. It will reboot and get stuck again. Code 70.
> 
> Then I can flash using ezflash in bios to 1502 and it boots fine but after post it get stuck in bios is updating. Even clear cmos doesn't do anything.
> 
> I have to use flashback again to 1402 and then clear cmos.
> 
> Surely a cpu wouldn't degrade in 4 months with barely heavy use at 1.37 and <65 temps.
> 
> **actually I have a brand new skylake sitting next to me for another build. I'll try that and report back.


Instability can be either CPU or memory. Has to be one or the other. If the microcode changed between these builds, how the CPU reacts to being loaded in various ways could be the issue. Anyway, this thread is for North America.. The UK certainly isn't in North America...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Instability can be either CPU or memory. has to be one or the other. If the microcode changed between these builds, how the CPU reacts to being loaded in various ways could be the issue. Anyway, this thread is for North America.. The UK certainly isn't in North America...


Right. Your response is rather rude to be honest. There's been a few issues where I have overlooked the arrogant/sarcastic tone in your responses. Not this one though.

Removed from my sig, won't ask questions on this again or anything else again and unsubbed the podcast thread.

I have no actual issues with the motherboard etc... Nor Asus as of yet.

I was curious why after so many bios updates that go well then this one fails for seemingly no reason.

Cheers.

All the best o//


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Right. Your response is rather rude to be honest. There's been a few issues where I have overlooked the arrogant/sarcastic tone in your responses. Not this one though.
> 
> Removed from my sig, won't ask questions on this again or anything else again and unsubbed the podcast thread.
> 
> I have no actual issues with the motherboard etc... Nor Asus as of yet.
> 
> I was curious why after so many bios updates that go well then this one fails for seemingly no reason.
> 
> Cheers.
> 
> All the best o//


I have overlooked many people posting in the thread despite the title being quite clear - yet have still offered help. Can't answer all questions for all regions, sorry.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> I have overlooked many people posting in the thread despite the title being quite clear - yet have still offered help. Can't answer all questions for all regions, sorry.


I quite agree you can't, if that's in your job description, I have never once specifically asked for your, nor posted angrily slating Asus etc.. I simply cannot update to 1504 and was wondering why. It works fine on 1402 and will works fine.

"Can't answer all questions for all regions" is all you needed to say though. Not be sarcastic about it, it's unprofessional.

Many times you have also given the impression that you talk down on others.

This thread is not on an Asus forum. I will post in it and I am not doing anything wrong in doing so. It's just you that cannot reply. Don't get me wrong, I did appreciate the little help you actually gave. What I did not appreciate though is the sarcastic/belittling nature of your posts seemingly depending on your mood. That is very unprofessional.

Anyway, I am not here to argue. So I'll leave it there. (Unless provoked ofc







)

I still for the meantime do not have an issue with Asus, and this is but a hiccup. These things happen im sure.

Oh and by the way, I just swapped out cpu and flashed and same problem. I also had some corsair ram that I tried too. Same issue.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I quite agree you can't, if that's in your job description, I have never once specifically asked for your, nor posted angrily slating Asus etc.. I simply cannot update to 1504 and was wondering why. It works fine on 1402 and will works fine.
> 
> "Can't answer all questions for all regions" is all you needed to say though. Not be sarcastic about it, it's unprofessional.


The main issue here is people ignoring the thread title and asking questions that should be directed at their local support department. They could even start their own thread...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The main issue here is people ignoring the thread title and asking questions that should be directed at their local support department. They could even start their own thread...


That's no where near the main issue. I wasn't even massively concerned about it. Had it if course been a major issue I would have gone through support.

Don't worry though, there'll be no more questions from me in here.

I still do not agree with how you handled it I'm sorry.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *stubass*
> 
> Will do, and will mention about the microcode... thanks and will post back after i find the solution


I see you got this resolved. (using v0002 I presume?). Anyway I had this happen a month or two ago, luckily the M8E has 2 bios chips but in my case the bios button on the mb would not switch the boot bios chip after the failure to offhand to OS. I had to physically swap the bios chips to recover. I think the problem was related to windows using the updated intel microcode and bios relying upon a "compatible" microcode version for the non-K "unlock"?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> I still do not agree with how you handled it I'm sorry.


Directness is very much a requirement on forums these days. People have a tendency not to follow advice, or seem to keep going round in circles. From my perspective, if one takes a few reputation dents and bruises, but helps change how someone looks at what they are doing, it is not such a bad thing - even if that person leaves in a huff. Pulling someone out of a given method of making UEFI changes, or having them follow simple instruction is no trivial task...


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Directness is very much a requirement on forums these days. People have a tendency not to follow advice, or seem to keep going round in circles. From my perspective, if one takes a few reputation dents and bruises, but helps change how someone looks at what they are doing, it is not such a bad thing - even if that person leaves in a huff. Pulling someone out of a given method of making UEFI changes, or having them follow simple instruction is no trivial task...


Nothing wrong with being direct. That's not what I took issue with.

Best leave it at that or we will be going back and forth for some time and I'm going to be late for a planning meeting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I see you got this resolved. (using v0002 I presume?). Anyway I had this happen a month or two ago, luckily the M8E has 2 bios chips but in my case the bios button on the mb would not switch the boot bios chip after the failure to offhand to OS. I had to physically swap the bios chips to recover. I think the problem was related to windows using the updated intel microcode and bios relying upon a "compatible" microcode version for the non-K "unlock"?


That is strange. The only time I've heard of the BIOS chips not switching is when leaking DC is present from an external source.


----------



## Vipercat

need some help to choice a motherboard ASUS?

A) ASUS ATX DDR4 3000 LGA 2011-3 Motherboards X99-DELUXE/U3.1

or

B) ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME, Extended ATX x99 Motherboard , LGA 2011-V3 Socket, DDR4 3300Mhz+(OC)

It for 40% gaming and 60% video rendering with 128gb memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That is strange. The only time I've heard of the BIOS chips not switching is when leaking DC is present from an external source.


yeah was weird. It seemed to occur only when a "controlled" shutdown was lacking.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vipercat*
> 
> need some help to choice a motherboard ASUS?
> 
> A) ASUS ATX DDR4 3000 LGA 2011-3 Motherboards X99-DELUXE/U3.1
> or
> B) ASUS RAMPAGE V EXTREME, Extended ATX x99 Motherboard , LGA 2011-V3 Socket, DDR4 3300Mhz+(OC)
> It for 40% gaming and 60% video rendering with 128gb memory.


Rampage 5 extreme.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The main issue here is people ignoring the thread title and asking questions that should be directed at their local support department. They could even start their own thread...


Can I have the phone number for ASUS support in North America(for hardware products not prebuilts)? Help if my local ASUS support department listed a phone number. I know they have one too....they just like to hide it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Can I have the phone number for ASUS support in North America(for hardware products not prebuilts)? Help if my local ASUS support department listed a phone number. I know they have one too....they just like to hide it.


Hello

Not hidden at all. Need to go to USA support at ASUS.com.

https://www.asus.com/us/support/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Not hidden at all. Need to go to USA support at ASUS.com.
> 
> https://www.asus.com/us/support/


Thanks for some reason when I search on my phone(which I surf from most of the time) I cannot find anything but the support for prebuilts. I tried to ask them to connect me or supply me with the number as I couldn't find it for hardware and they told me they didn't know it. Call center for some far corner of the globe so go figure. Cheers


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Anyone else get Q code 40 on cold boots? I believe its ram related but there is no description in the owners manual of my M8F for it. Google search wasn't all that helpful either. It only happens once after a cold boot. Hitting the reset button after gets the system to boot normally and from there any restarts give me no issues. Curious as to what it means so i can try and adjust things to get rid of it.

I'm closing in on 24/7 stability with my overclocks on this board so now its on to diagnosing weird minor things like this.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Anyone else get Q code 40 on cold boots? I believe its ram related but there is no description in the owners manual of my M8F for it. Google search wasn't all that helpful either. It only happens once after a cold boot. Hitting the reset button after gets the system to boot normally and from there any restarts give me no issues. Curious as to what it means so i can try and adjust things to get rid of it.
> 
> I'm closing in on 24/7 stability with my overclocks on this board so now its on to diagnosing weird minor things like this.


Hello

Per the included user manual Q-Code 40 is wake from S4 sleep state. Does not indicate an issue, ram or otherwise.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Anyone else get Q code 40 on cold boots? I believe its ram related but there is no description in the owners manual of my M8F for it. Google search wasn't all that helpful either. It only happens once after a cold boot. Hitting the reset button after gets the system to boot normally and from there any restarts give me no issues. Curious as to what it means so i can try and adjust things to get rid of it.
> 
> I'm closing in on 24/7 stability with my overclocks on this board so now its on to diagnosing weird minor things like this.


You need to define cold boot.

For me, the only cold boot would be to unplug the PC from the wall for a minute, plug it back in and then start it. Otherwise, you don't know its a cold boot unless you are running DOS or something which doesn't power down to S4.

In WIn 10 by default, Shutdown = S4 Sleep thus the 40. You should clear the 40 by doing a Restart, then you should see A0. At least by default that's how it works. You said cold boot and Praz's response just assumes you were not doing a cold boot.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Per the included user manual Q-Code 40 is wake from S4 sleep state. Does not indicate an issue, ram or otherwise.


basically what i found from google searching. My M8F manual that came with the board has no description for q code 40 unfortunately, just checked it again. Anyways you are correct that its not a ram issue. I had assumed it was because i noticed it for the first time while i was in the process of oc'ing my ram. Just ran a little test with everything set to defaults to confirm that ram is not the issue.

Now onto the q code issue. It only happens off a cold boot, ie i've shut the computer down from windows then booted back up. The problem is it gets hung up near at the end of the boot process and freezes with q code 40. I actually get through the whole post and boot cycle and get an A0 code then as soon as windows is about to load it switches to 40 and freezes. It has been doing it with both the 0403 bios and 1504 bios.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> basically what i found from google searching. My M8F manual that came with the board has no description for q code 40 unfortunately, just checked it again. Anyways you are correct that its not a ram issue. I had assumed it was because i noticed it for the first time while i was in the process of oc'ing my ram. Just ran a little test with everything set to defaults to confirm that ram is not the issue.
> 
> Now onto the q code issue. It only happens off a cold boot, ie i've shut the computer down from windows then booted back up. The problem is it gets hung up near at the end of the boot process and freezes with q code 40. I actually get through the whole post and boot cycle and get an A0 code then as soon as windows is about to load it switches to 40 and freezes. It has been doing it with both the 0403 bios and 1504 bios.


1-36 Product Introduction. 0x40 Waking from S4 sleep state. Freezing when waking from S4 is most likely to be system instability.

40 will appear when waking from hybrid shut down which is enabled by default in W10.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

i guess theres a little confusion about my use of the term cold boot. This q code issue happens in 2 instances. 1st when i shut down from windows then boot back up, not a restart. Second is when i shut the system off entirely as in flipping the power switch on the power supply then holding the power button down for 10 seconds to discharge all electricity. Same problem occurs.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> 1-36 Product Introduction. 0x40 Waking from S4 sleep state. Freezing when waking from S4 is most likely to be system instability.
> 
> 40 will appear when waking from hybrid shut down which is enabled by default in W10.


ah, i see it now. Listed as 0x40 which is why i missed it.

Just disabled it, testing now.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

disabling it has no affect, still same problem. I had the computer set to never sleep anyways since i fold with it when i'm not using it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling it has no affect, still same problem. I had the computer set to never sleep anyways since i fold with it when i'm not using it.


This doesn't rule out instability. You can try reverting to optimised defaults and see if the issue persists


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> This doesn't rule out instability. You can try reverting to optimised defaults and see if the issue persists


did that before i posted. Optimized defaults have no affect on it. Checked with hwinfo to make sure all settings were in fact default.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> did that before i posted. Optimized defaults have no affect on it. Checked with hwinfo to make sure all settings were in fact default.


Try with minimal USB devices connected.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Try with minimal USB devices connected.


no difference. Tried with just keyboard/mouse plugged. Still same error both when shutting down from windows and power cycling.


----------



## BrokenPC

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> basically what i found from google searching. My M8F manual that came with the board has no description for q code 40 unfortunately, just checked it again. Anyways you are correct that its not a ram issue. I had assumed it was because i noticed it for the first time while i was in the process of oc'ing my ram. Just ran a little test with everything set to defaults to confirm that ram is not the issue.
> 
> Now onto the q code issue. It only happens off a cold boot, ie i've shut the computer down from windows then booted back up. The problem is it gets hung up near at the end of the boot process and freezes with q code 40. I actually get through the whole post and boot cycle and get an A0 code then as soon as windows is about to load it switches to 40 and freezes. It has been doing it with both the 0403 bios and 1504 bios.


That sounds more like a blank screen at boot issue which, is probably a RAM issue. And Power down from Windows and then power on with the power button is not a cold boot.


----------



## Mr-Dark

nvm...


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BrokenPC*
> 
> That sounds more like a blank screen at boot issue which, is probably a RAM issue. And Power down from Windows and then power on with the power button is not a cold boot.


yes, i corrected what i meant by cold boot. Does it whether or not i shut down through windows or shut off the power supply and discharge all electricity by holding the power button down for 10 seconds.

I still get the q code with ram set to optimized defaults, xmp, or whatever oc i feel like using. I'm still working toward getting a CL 14 3600mhz ram oc dialed in so its certainly not 100% stable yet(although i'm getting close), but thats also irrelevant if the q code happens at default settings. Ram has been tested at default and rated speeds with hci memtest out to 200% with no errors.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling it has no affect, still same problem. I had the computer set to never sleep anyways since i fold with it when i'm not using it.


disable c-states in bios AND disable sleep/hybrid in Win 10.









Is the system working with Q 40 showing? FYI - it is not a trouble code. It is a state code that's all.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> yes, i corrected what i meant by cold boot. Does it whether or not i shut down through windows or shut off the power supply and discharge all electricity by holding the power button down for 10 seconds.
> 
> I still get the q code with ram set to optimized defaults, xmp, or whatever oc i feel like using. I'm still working toward getting a CL 14 3600mhz ram oc dialed in so its certainly not 100% stable yet(although i'm getting close), but thats also irrelevant if the q code happens at default settings. Ram has been tested at default and rated speeds with hci memtest out to 200% with no errors.


Why are you fixated on the qcode? Is the problem that the system is hanging or not?


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Why are you fixated on the qcode? Is the problem that the system is hanging or not?


yes, the system hangs. I get a blank screen. It does it the first time after booting. I have to hit the reset button then it boots up without issue. Subsequent restarts will not cause the code or hang. I'm fixated on it because i want to know what is causing it. Its obvious it shouldn't be there and this is a brand new motherboard. My previous gigabyte board did not do this with all the same hardware.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> disable c-states in bios AND disable sleep/hybrid in Win 10.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is the system working with Q 40 showing? FYI - it is not a trouble code. It is a state code that's all.


the system hangs when its showing, i get a blank screen. I have to hit the reset button then it goes away and i won't see it again until the next time i shut down.

I'll disable the cstates and see what happens. Hybrid/sleep was already disabled from the beginning.


----------



## truck911

Hi RAJA,

My System:

ASUS Z170-Deluxe Bios 1702
SSDPEDMW800G4X1
Intel SSD Toolbox 3.3.3
SSD Driver 1.3.0.1007

Pcie x16 slot_1 = GTX980Ti @ x16

Pcie x 16 slot_2 = empty

Pcie x16 Slot_3 = SSD @ ?

In the bios I have disabled SATA 56 and set Pcie_3 to 4x

Do I need to configure Gen 3 or leave on Auto?


----------



## [email protected]

Should default to gen 3 automatically.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Nvm... stp


----------



## Edge0fsanity

disabling c states does nothing for the q code + blank screen


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling c states does nothing for the q code + blank screen


Remove all memory modules but one and run at opitmized defaults (throw in maximus tweak mode 1 for good measure). See if the issue still occurs. If it does, likely the issue lies elsewhere.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling c states does nothing for the q code + blank screen


oh well.

like I said, 0x40 is not a trouble code in any setting AFAIK. this x99 is showing 40 as I type this - no problems what so ever. I think the blank screen etc problems you are having are not related to the AC off startup problem you are experiencing. As Raja said, see if it occurs after loading optimized defaults with a single ram stick.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling c states does nothing for the q code + blank screen


Could be a Windows problem too. Try elevated command prompt and sfc/scannow. If that doesn't do it, set a diskcheck with /f on reboot to clean up any file problems.
I've found that some Windows 10 updates have trashed things here and there. YMMV.

Good luck.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Remove all memory modules but one and run at opitmized defaults (throw in maximus tweak mode 1 for good measure). See if the issue still occurs. If it does, likely the issue lies elsewhere.


i'll give maximus tweak mode 1 a shot. Unfortunately i can't test individual sticks atm. The ram is under water with acrylic tubing so removing the block would require draining the system and running new tube to skip the ram.


----------



## Thoth420

Disable Fast Boot in BIOS and Fast Startup in Win 8 or 10.

Q Code 4O is just AO with fast startup enabled which it is by default in your OS. My boot times are 2 seconds longer and she cold boots to AO everytime.

Essentially Win 8 and 10 don't fully shutdown but instead go into hybrid sleep.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Could be a Windows problem too. Try elevated command prompt and sfc/scannow. If that doesn't do it, set a diskcheck with /f on reboot to clean up any file problems.
> I've found that some Windows 10 updates have trashed things here and there. YMMV.
> 
> Good luck.


thanks, i'll give that a shot. I thought it might be a windows issue as well. The q code occurs after the hand off to the OS. I get a A0 while the os loads then i see the 40.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> thanks, i'll give that a shot. I thought it might be a windows issue as well. The q code occurs after the hand off to the OS. I get a A0 while the os loads then i see the 40.


I was you last month....was worried something with RAM at first. The manual of mine doesn't even list 4O...which is how I sussed all this out.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I was you last month....was worried something with RAM at first. The manual of mine doesn't even list 4O...which is how I sussed all this out.


disabling fast boot in the bios didn't fix it, although some interesting things happened. First my bios decided it was going to update for some reason, then it reset. Then i got error code 41. So i power cycled the system and everything went back to normal with my usual error code 40 followed by a reset and successful boot.

Then i realized i forgot to disable fast startup in windows. Disabling fast boot in bios plus disabling fast startup in windows completely fixed it. I've tested it like 5 times now. Thank you so much.

However, now i've gotten a couple q code 41s after power cycling the ps. Code not listed in the owners manual but its obviously stability related. Sent me to the bios with an instability error warning after. Not surprised, i know this ram oc isn't quite stable yet. Still need to test with optimized defaults and xmp to confirm it.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Disabling fast boot in bios plus disabling fast startup in windows completely fixed it. I've tested it like 5 times now. Thank you so much.


Hello

Fast Start enabled results in Hybrid S4 shutdown. As such on resume the Q-Code will be displayed as 40 I wrote previously.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fast Start enabled results in Hybrid S4 shutdown. As such on resume the Q-Code will be displayed as 40 I wrote previously.


your post regarding it claimed it wasn't an issue when it was. I was getting a blank screen forcing a reset to get into windows.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> your post regarding it claimed it wasn't an issue when it was. I was getting a blank screen forcing a reset to get into windows.


Hello

Q-Code 40 when resuming from Hybrid sleep is not a problem. Hanging at that point is due to a configuration or instability issue. Disabling Fast Startup and declaring the issue fixed. is not unlike swallowing a bunch of pain pills and declaring a broken arm is fixed as the pain is no longer felt. But whatever works for you.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> disabling fast boot in the bios didn't fix it, although some interesting things happened. First my bios decided it was going to update for some reason, then it reset. Then i got error code 41. So i power cycled the system and everything went back to normal with my usual error code 40 followed by a reset and successful boot.
> 
> Then i realized i forgot to disable fast startup in windows. Disabling fast boot in bios plus disabling fast startup in windows completely fixed it. I've tested it like 5 times now. Thank you so much.
> 
> However, now i've gotten a couple q code 41s after power cycling the ps. Code not listed in the owners manual but its obviously stability related. Sent me to the bios with an instability error warning after. Not surprised, i know this ram oc isn't quite stable yet. Still need to test with optimized defaults and xmp to confirm it.


I apologize. I assumed(I guess correctly) that if I disabled the BIOS setting before the OS setting something bad could occur. I shut it down in the OS then shut the system down with Shift and Shutdown. I then proceeded to boot into BIOS and turn of Fast Boot. I should also note that I am running my RAM at 2133 with manual timings....tend to avoid XMP or OC'd RAM.

I'm glad I was able to use my limited knowledge to help....often I come here to learn. Feels nice to have a contribution that isn't a game config tweak


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Q-Code 40 when resuming from Hybrid sleep is not a problem. Hanging at that point is due to a configuration or instability issue. Disabling Fast Startup and declaring the issue fixed. is not unlike swallowing a bunch of pain pills and declaring a broken arm is fixed as the pain is no longer felt. But whatever works for you.


i don't doubt for a second there is a deeper issue, and as i said i'm now getting a new error due to instability. Getting past the q code 40 blank screen just gets me past the first hurdle to solving the problem. At no point did i declare everything is fixed and perfectly fine. It might be my configuration, my overclock, hardware, windows, who knows. I'll eventually figure that out. As Raja said earlier, best place to start is by individually testing sticks of ram but i cannot do that at this time. I believed ram to potentially be the cause of this from the first post i made.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I apologize. I assumed(I guess correctly) that if I disabled the BIOS setting before the OS setting something bad could occur. I shut it down in the OS then shut the system down with Shift and Shutdown. I then proceeded to boot into BIOS and turn of Fast Boot. I should also note that I am running my RAM at 2133 with manual timings....tend to avoid XMP or OC'd RAM.
> 
> I'm glad I was able to use my limited knowledge to help....often I come here to learn. Feels nice to have a contribution that isn't a game config tweak


i typically avoid xmp as well, i've never found it to be 100% stable on any board/ram combo i've ever owned. Manual set rated speeds/voltages are typically what i've run in the past. I wanted to try my hand at taking ram above that this time so i bought some fast TZ ram to play with.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> i typically avoid xmp as well, i've never found it to be 100% stable on any board/ram combo i've ever owned. Manual set rated speeds/voltages are typically what i've run in the past. I wanted to try my hand at taking ram above that this time so i bought some fast TZ ram to play with.


Same here
I think the RAM I have atm which is placeholder(need to find white heat spreaders and don't want to paint) is specced for higher speeds than 2133 but I figured messing with a new chipset and this being my first i7 might be best to leave RAM stock for now. I hope you have luck with your OC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so I had to find out... should have an INtel 750 400GB U.2 drive here this week and will clone the current drive in the impact to it. Let's see how fast this thing is. (finally) Listening to Raja's podcast made me do it


2-3x faster than a Plextor M6P in the same rig. A bit slower than the 750 (pcie slot) in my x99 rig, but this may be due to the different drivers...


----------



## alphadecay

This behavior in the BIOS has been making me scratch my head over it for a while now. Motherboard is a Z170-A, with an i7 6700k @ 4.6ghz at 1.345V with Adaptive voltage. Except, that voltage isn't quite what I input into the BIOS. I inputted 1.314V, with an offset of +0.001V for the additional turbo mode voltage heading. In Windows, it loads to 1.32V, and peaks even further at 1.345V whenever there is any load. LLC is at auto, so could that be the setting that causes it? If so, what level of LLC should I use? BIOS version is 901.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> This behavior in the BIOS has been making me scratch my head over it for a while now. Motherboard is a Z170-A, with an i7 6700k @ 4.6ghz at 1.345V with Adaptive voltage. Except, that voltage isn't quite what I input into the BIOS. I inputted 1.314V, with an offset of +0.001V for the additional turbo mode voltage heading. In Windows, it loads to 1.32V, and peaks even further at 1.345V whenever there is any load. LLC is at auto, so could that be the setting that causes it? If so, what level of LLC should I use? BIOS version is 901.


For adaptive, the majority of voltage goes in the turbo field in bios:
set 0.005 in the offset field, 1.310V in turbo (=1.315v) and set load line (LLC) to 5 or 6, preferably 5 or lower until the load voltage is actually lower than the total set in bios. It's best to allow for some vdroop for a 24/7 rig running adaptive.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> For adaptive, the majority of voltage goes in the turbo field in bios:
> set 0.005 in the offset field, 1.310V in turbo (=1.315v) and set load line (LLC) to 5 or 6, preferably 5 or lower until the load voltage is actually lower than the total set in bios. It's best to allow for some vdroop for a 24/7 rig running adaptive.


Well, tried that, still loads to 1.345V. Its an acceptable value for me, still under what I prefer personally. I guess its just a feature of Adaptive voltage. I have noticed that it will add 0.025V to the turbo field no matter what your initial value is, so I guess I'll just set the turbo value to take into account that boost. Thanks anyways.


----------



## CannedBullets

So other then disabling CPU SVID Support and spread spectrum for overclocking. What other settings do I need to do on my Asus Sabertooth Z170 if I'm overclocking? My memory has its frequency, timings, and voltage set manually and I know to set voltage and CPU speed to manual.

Anything else I'm missing

EDIT: I'm planning on overclocking to 4.5 GHz, so I'm going to try and start my voltage testing with 1.3 V and go up from there until I can get it stable. I'll also be using LLC level 4 but I'll bump it to level 5 if the vdroop is bad enough to cause instability. I'm planning on stress testing with x264 on normal priority, 16 threads, for about 10 to 12 hours.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 2-3x faster than a Plextor M6P in the same rig. A bit slower than the 750 (pcie slot) in my x99 rig, but this may be due to the different drivers...


Yowsah!
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Well, tried that, still loads to 1.345V. Its an acceptable value for me, still under what I prefer personally. I guess its just a feature of Adaptive voltage. I have noticed that it will add 0.025V to the turbo field no matter what your initial value is, so I guess I'll just set the turbo value to take into account that boost. Thanks anyways.


On my Hero, using LLC 4 with Adaptive can add as much as .013v to what I measure with a DMM, under a "heavy" load such as Prime 95 8K fft's. Of course, LLC 3 will allow some droop depending on load.
But the behavior doesn't bother me, I've taken enough measurements with the DMM to see what the cpu requires under different loads.
I haven't checked with the latest UEFI, but previous ones when adding offset with adaptive were usually cumulative. i.e. 1.390 + .005 same as entering 1.395 adaptive.
Not a EE but I got a meter. lol.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Well, tried that, still loads to 1.345V. Its an acceptable value for me, still under what I prefer personally. I guess its just a feature of Adaptive voltage. I have noticed that it will add 0.025V to the turbo field no matter what your initial value is, so I guess I'll just set the turbo value to take into account that boost. Thanks anyways.


there 's been a few users with the same issue that needed to set up adaptive with at least 20mV in offset and the rest in turbo in order to avoid the effect you are seeing, eg; 0.02 offset + 1.30V turbo = 1.32V total adaptive voltage. Also, remember that cpuZ, HWI.. etc any OS based vcore reading will change by 16mV increments ("16mV bins")
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> So other then disabling CPU SVID Support and spread spectrum for overclocking. What other settings do I need to do on my Asus Sabertooth Z170 if I'm overclocking? My memory has its frequency, timings, and voltage set manually and I know to set voltage and CPU speed to manual.
> 
> Anything else I'm missing
> 
> EDIT: I'm planning on overclocking to 4.5 GHz, so I'm going to try and start my voltage testing with 1.3 V and go up from there until I can get it stable. I'll also be using LLC level 4 but I'll bump it to level 5 if the vdroop is bad enough to cause instability. I'm planning on stress testing with x264 on normal priority, 16 threads, for about 10 to 12 hours.


With the ASUS z170 boards you do not need to disable CPU SVID - just leave it on auto. If you plan to use adaptive or offset then set it to Enabled or Auto. Manual - Auto or disabled.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ...
> Also, remember that cpuZ, HWI.. etc any OS based vcore reading will change by 16mV increments ("16mV bins")
> ...


So are vcore and dramV adjustments in the bios exact or do they follow the same 16mV increase that we see in hwinfo?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> So are vcore and dramV adjustments in the bios exact or do they follow the same 16mV increase that we see in hwinfo?


The bios adjustment "increment" depends on the board and whether using adaptive or manual. What I am talking about is the reading off the cpu that the OS-tool sees. these are in 16mV bins. THe only way to get a true reading is with a multimeter.
VCore, not vdimm.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The bios adjustment "increment" depends on the board and whether using adaptive or manual. What I am talking about is the reading off the cpu that the OS-tool sees. these are in 16mV bins. THe only way to get a true reading is with a multimeter.
> VCore, not vdimm.


i'm using an M8F with adaptive, not using an offset currently. I know a multimeter is the only real way to know but just to satisfy my curiosity let me ask this question a little different. I dont use these voltages but if i were to set llc4 in the bios and then set cpu voltage to 1.385 i get load voltage readings in hwinfo that bounce in between 1.376vc and 1.392vc. So am i getting roughly the voltage set in the bios? I just want to make sure that the bios voltages are not following these 16mV steps we see in hwinfo.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> i'm using an M8F with adaptive, not using an offset currently. I know a multimeter is the only real way to know but just to satisfy my curiosity let me ask this question a little different. I dont use these voltages but if i were to set llc4 in the bios and then set cpu voltage to 1.385 i get load voltage readings in hwinfo that bounce in between 1.376vc and 1.392vc. So am i getting roughly the voltage set in the bios? I just want to make sure that the bios voltages are not following these 16mV steps we see in hwinfo.


The voltage always moves under transient load changes. These things are bound by the laws of physics. Even if the software reported what you would like or think you should see, there is real-time fluctuation. In other words, stop concerning yourself with this.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The voltage always moves under transient load changes. These things are bound by the laws of physics. Even if the software reported what you would like or think you should see, there is real-time fluctuation. In other words, stop concerning yourself with this.


Well aware that there are fluctuations at any given voltage. Still doesn't answer my question. Is the chip actually getting around the voltage i set at 1.380vc and if i change it to 1.385vc is it getting slightly more? Since hwinfo won't recognize the difference and my multimeter is in storage along with the rest of my tools, i'm going to keep asking. I realize these must seem like stupid questions to you and it's not important to your average oc'er but understanding how things work is important to me. I want to understand how everything works on this board. If there is a guide that explains how voltages work with asus boards or all boards in detail i would love to see it. Or a simple yes it makes a small difference or no it does not make a small difference in voltage supplied to the chip would suffice.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Well aware that there are fluctuations at any given voltage. Still doesn't answer my question. Is the chip actually getting around the voltage i set at 1.380vc and if i change it to 1.385vc is it getting slightly more? Since hwinfo won't recognize the difference and my multimeter is in storage along with the rest of my tools, i'm going to keep asking. I realize these must seem like stupid questions to you and it's not important to your average oc'er but understanding how things work is important to me. I want to understand how everything works on this board. If there is a guide that explains how voltages work with asus boards or all boards in detail i would love to see it. Or a simple yes it makes a small difference or no it does not make a small difference in voltage supplied to the chip would suffice.


I would not be concerned about this either way. If you have a real keen desire to learn, I would suggest a course in electronic engineering. That's not a sarcastic reply. It's the only thing that is going to move you forwards from where you are stuck.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> Is the chip actually getting around the voltage i set at 1.380vc and if i change it to 1.385vc is it getting slightly more?


Hello

This is something that can only be answered with the use of proper test equipment on the board in question. 0.005V is such a small amount the value falls outside of the accuracy limits of even quite a few Fluke DMMs.


----------



## truck911

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Should default to gen 3 automatically.


RAJA, is Pciex16_3 through DMI or is it direct the processor? If through DMI is there any reasonable means of routing direct CPU i.e. bios setting?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## Edge0fsanity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is something that can only be answered with the use of proper test equipment on the board in question. 0.005V is such a small amount the value falls outside of the accuracy limits of even quite a few Fluke DMMs.


Thanks for clearing that up for me. You just saved me from having to get the multimeter out when i tear down my system in a couple weeks and create a temporary test bench to check it for myself.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *truck911*
> 
> RAJA, is Pciex16_3 through DMI or is it direct the processor? If through DMI is there any reasonable means of routing direct CPU i.e. bios setting?
> 
> Thank you in advance.


PCH only. You can't direct slots to different domains.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Edge0fsanity*
> 
> i'm using an M8F with adaptive, not using an offset currently. I know a multimeter is the only real way to know but just to satisfy my curiosity let me ask this question a little different. I dont use these voltages but if i were to set llc4 in the bios and then set cpu voltage to 1.385 i get load voltage readings in hwinfo that bounce in between 1.376vc and 1.392vc. So am i getting roughly the voltage set in the bios? I just want to make sure that the bios voltages are not following these 16mV steps we see in hwinfo.


I think you are getting confused here. Frankly if you set 1.385V in bios I would expect HWInfo (a "C" grade program IMO) and CPUZ (much better) to jump between the voltages you mention .. indicating that the board is delivering the voltage you set (with normal fluctuations as explained).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> This is something that can only be answered with the use of proper test equipment on the board in question. *0.005V is such a small amount the value falls outside of the accuracy limits of even quite a few Fluke DMM*s.


This is really important! As the guys in my metrology group use to remind me when I brought them my gear from home and asked them to calibrate. (I could see the look on their faces: here he comes again with another stupid "favor"







)


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there 's been a few users with the same issue that needed to set up adaptive with at least 20mV in offset and the rest in turbo in order to avoid the effect you are seeing, eg; 0.02 offset + 1.30V turbo = 1.32V total adaptive voltage. Also, remember that cpuZ, HWI.. etc any OS based vcore reading will change by 16mV increments ("16mV bins")
> With the ASUS z170 boards you do not need to disable CPU SVID - just leave it on auto. If you plan to use adaptive or offset then set it to Enabled or Auto. Manual - Auto or disabled.


No dice, I still see the same behavior with an offset of 0.025 at 1.30V (added offset is intentional.). Little bit strange, but nothing I can't work with tbh.

OTOH, anyone have recommendations for the latest stable BIOS? Last I heard, 1402 fixed the adaptive voltage problems that 1101-1301 had. Not sure how the newest ones compare as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> No dice, I still see the same behavior with an offset of 0.025 at 1.30V (added offset is intentional.). Little bit strange, but nothing I can't work with tbh.
> 
> OTOH, anyone have recommendations for the latest stable BIOS? Last I heard, 1402 fixed the adaptive voltage problems that 1101-1301 had. Not sure how the newest ones compare as well.


plz fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block.


----------



## CannedBullets

Is there any noticeable difference between LLC level 4 and LLC level 5? I'm stress testing right now and Hwinfo64 is saying my vcore is 1.264V when I set it to 1.300V in the bios.

I'm on LLC Level 4


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> plz fill out rigbuilder and add your rig to your sig block.


Done.

Some more info, XMP is enabled for 2800Mhz, 15-15-15-35 @ 1.25V, 4 sticks. Running 4.6Ghz on core, temps aren't an issue. Just really wondering how that behavior ends up reoccurring. If I load something like the x264 test from the Skylake overclocking thread, I get a perfectly constant voltage that is always 0.001 lower than the highest vcore, so something like 1.344 or 1.349. Current voltage is 1.3V +0.025 offset for 1.325V total, peaks at 1.350V.

C-states are on, Speedstep is on, SVID support is auto, LLC is auto (swapped to LLC 4/5, no difference in behavior.)

*edit: So I have been an idiot and have been reading the VID instead of Vcore in HWinfo. However, I still see the same behaviour, where it loads at 1.328V and jumps to 1.344V for constant.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Done.
> 
> Some more info, XMP is enabled for 2800Mhz, 15-15-15-35 @ 1.25V, 4 sticks. Running 4.6Ghz on core, temps aren't an issue. Just really wondering how that behavior ends up reoccurring. If I load something like the x264 test from the Skylake overclocking thread, I get a perfectly constant voltage that is always 0.001 lower than the highest vcore, so something like 1.344 or 1.349. Current voltage is 1.3V +0.025 offset for 1.325V total, peaks at 1.350V.
> 
> C-states are on, Speedstep is on, SVID support is auto, LLC is auto (swapped to LLC 4/5, no difference in behavior.)
> 
> *edit: So I have been an idiot and have been reading the VID instead of Vcore in HWinfo. However, I still see the same behaviour, where it loads at 1.328V and jumps to 1.344V for constant.


jumping 16mV in HWInfo or cpuZ is just the voltage reading bins. No worries.









hiint - just use cpuZ if you are monitoring vcore. Open only one monitoring software at a time or a polling error may result.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think you are getting confused here. Frankly if you set 1.385V in bios I would expect HWInfo (a "C" grade program IMO) and CPUZ (much better) to jump between the voltages you mention .. indicating that the board is delivering the voltage you set (with normal fluctuations as explained).
> This is really important! As the guys in my metrology group use to remind me when I brought them my gear from home and asked them to calibrate. (I could see the look on their faces: here he comes again with another stupid "favor"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


True, no doubt. But I see no harm in using a meter to make some general observations for oneself. One does not have to have a EE to have common sense. My BK Precision meter is not going to be suitable equipment for truly accurate work, but like I say it's good enough to make some general observations about how BIOS settings are affecting vcore.
Although I think many people worry way too much about this stuff, I like to at least see in a general way how my board is behaving.


----------



## Silent Scone

That's also open to opinion, common sense would tell me it really doesn't matter.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> True, no doubt. But I see no harm in using a meter to make some general observations for oneself. One does not have to have a EE to have common sense. My BK Precision meter is not going to be suitable equipment for truly accurate work, but like I say it's good enough to make some general observations about how BIOS settings are affecting vcore.
> Although I think many people worry way too much about this stuff, I like to at least see in a general way how my board is behaving.


yeah - any discussion regarding less than 10mV readings is silly. For what we're doin' here a cheap DMM from radio shack is all that is needed.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> jumping 16mV in HWInfo or cpuZ is just the voltage reading bins. No worries.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hiint - just use cpuZ if you are monitoring vcore. Open only one monitoring software at a time or a polling error may result.


Sounds good. Yeah, I'll start using CPU-Z more often for vcore readings. I usually just use HWinfo as a general summary of quick things.

Thanks for all the help.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> That's also open to opinion, common sense would tell me it really doesn't matter.


To you, and that's fine. But it's all cause and effect, I adjust something, it has an effect. If that doesn't matter to you, fine, I like to see these things.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> To you, and that's fine. But it's all cause and effect, I adjust something, it has an effect. If that doesn't matter to you, fine, I like to see these things.


The sensor voltages are good enough IMO. That's after measuring at M8G test points and comparing. BTW, I have two BK meters as seen here;

http://www.pbase.com/eldata/image/148147280/original


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> The sensor voltages are good enough IMO. That's after measuring at M8G test points and comparing. BTW, I have two BK meters as seen here;
> 
> http://www.pbase.com/eldata/image/148147280/original


Sweet. I've got an old bench meter 2831A.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Sounds good. Yeah, I'll start using CPU-Z more often for vcore readings. I usually just use HWinfo as a general summary of quick things.
> 
> Thanks for all the help.


you're welcome!


----------



## prickly007

I've finally narrowed my search for a new mobo down to a handful of Asus models, including the VIII Formula and Hero Alpha. In terms of features I care about, there isn't much difference between the two other than the armour... and, of course, price! And while the Formula's cooling ability is largely irrelevant to me, I am wondering whether its steel black plate is largely marketing or worthwhile feature; whatever mobo I buy will have a NH-D15 hanging off it for the next five ears or so.

Also, @ Raja just out of curiousity, is the Fan Ext Header ever going to be available for sale?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> I've finally narrowed my search for a new mobo down to a handful of Asus models, including the VIII Formula and Hero Alpha. In terms of features I care about, there isn't much difference between the two other than the armour... and, of course, price! And while the Formula's cooling ability is largely irrelevant to me, I am wondering whether its steel black plate is largely marketing or worthwhile feature; whatever mobo I buy will have a NH-D15 hanging off it for the next five ears or so.
> 
> Also, just out of curiousity, is the Fan Ext Header ever going to be available for sale?


IMO, unless you move your PC around a lot, you're not really going to see enough benefit over the standard Hero Alpha. And even the Hero Alpha really doesn't offer your more in the way of essential functions over the standard Hero. Those towers do put more weight, yes, but its not really anything that will damage the board unless you do sudden movements with it.

I say you should go for the standard ROG Hero, or even something like the Z170-A (woot woot, not because I have it too.), and pocket the extra cash or use it for something else you want.

Don't know about the Fan Ext Header, sounds intriguing as long as it comes at a decent price.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> IMO, unless you move your PC around a lot.....


I've seen this elsewhere, but what does it mean, transporting to a LAN party, lifting the tower onto a desk (to access the fan intake dust covers), both?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> I've seen this elsewhere, but what does it mean, transporting to a LAN party, lifting the tower onto a desk (to access the fan intake dust covers), both?


I'd say transporting to LAN, maybe lifting the tower onto a desk if you're moving it quickly. All of this is pretty null and void if you avoid any sudden acceleration/deceleration on your tower, and even if your tower was in your car you should be able to have some stuff around it to keep it from moving too much. There is an argument that it will put extra stress on the mobo over time, but I haven't really heard of damage from things like that. As long as you keep movement of your tower gradual and avoid sudden movements, I see no benefit to paying the extra money of the Formula over the Hero Alpha, or the regular Hero.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> I'd say transporting to LAN, maybe lifting the tower onto a desk if you're moving it quickly. All of this is pretty null and void if you avoid any sudden acceleration/deceleration on your tower, and even if your tower was in your car you should be able to have some stuff around it to keep it from moving too much. There is an argument that it will put extra stress on the mobo over time, but I haven't really heard of damage from things like that. As long as you keep movement of your tower gradual and avoid sudden movements, I see no benefit to paying the extra money of the Formula over the Hero Alpha, or the regular Hero.


The only real "benefit" in my opinion to these boards... Is if you are interested in the LED header and/or the onboard LED's on the Formula. I have one of those LED kits you can find on Amazon with a remote and its pretty basic. When I plug it into my Formula I have a lot more options/control with the same LED's.

If you aren't interested in that aspect... the only thing either board offers is a certain look (Formula) or Wireless (alpha over standard hero.. Formula has Wireless as well but its a lot more expensive). Its likely one could find a wireless card and spend less with a standard Hero. Or if you like the armor look... you can always buy a Sabertooth and add wireless if that's a feature one desires. The only thing with the Sabertooth is that you get more USB 2.0 and less 3.0.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> I've finally narrowed my search for a new mobo down to a handful of Asus models, including the VIII Formula and Hero Alpha. In terms of features I care about, there isn't much difference between the two other than the armour... and, of course, price! And while the Formula's cooling ability is largely irrelevant to me, I am wondering whether its steel black plate is largely marketing or worthwhile feature; whatever mobo I buy will have a NH-D15 hanging off it for the next five ears or so.
> 
> Also, @ Raja just out of curiousity, is the Fan Ext Header ever going to be available for sale?


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> The only real "benefit" in my opinion to these boards... Is if you are interested in the LED header and/or the onboard LED's on the Formula. I have one of those LED kits you can find on Amazon with a remote and its pretty basic. When I plug it into my Formula I have a lot more options/control with the same LED's.
> 
> If you aren't interested in that aspect... the only thing either board offers is a certain look (Formula) or Wireless (alpha over standard hero.. Formula has Wireless as well but its a lot more expensive). Its likely one could find a wireless card and spend less with a standard Hero. Or if you like the armor look... you can always buy a Sabertooth and add wireless if that's a feature one desires. The only thing with the Sabertooth is that you get more USB 2.0 and less 3.0.


This podcast may be helpful: http://www.overclock.net/t/1577672/asus-straight-edge-podcast-skylake-and-the-z170-platform/0_20


----------



## prickly007

I frankly don't give a toss about lighting. So, it looks as if, I can cross the Formula off the short list- was only interested in it because of the backplate, which (as long as I am careful) doesn't really warrant the 100+ Cdn premium over the Hero Alpha. Hurrah, only three contenders left: Hero, Hero Alpha and the z170-Pro, as the budget option.

Main advantage to Hero Alpha remains the (future-friendly, not -proof) native U.2 connector, thereby allowing for the option of SLI & a U.2 drive; my current SSD was never meant to be anything more than stop-gap.

Still curious about the Fan Ext Header, hopefully Raja will see this next week.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> I frankly don't give a toss about lighting. So, it looks as if, I can cross the Formula off the short list- was only interested in it because of the backplate, which (as long as I am careful) doesn't really warrant the 100+ Cdn premium over the Hero Alpha. Hurrah, only three contenders left: Hero, Hero Alpha and the z170-Pro, as the budget option.
> 
> Main advantage to Hero Alpha remains the (future-friendly, not -proof) native U.2 connector, thereby allowing for the option of SLI & a U.2 drive; my current SSD was never meant to be anything more than stop-gap.
> 
> Still curious about the Fan Ext Header, hopefully Raja will see this next week.


I'm using an intel 750 NVMe via U.2 on the M8 Impact. Speed is very good vs a 750 NVMe via PCIE slot, and ~ 3x faster than any std SSD I have on these rigs. The U.2 cable is a fat one tho.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Did you try win10 High performance power plan(*) to see if you get faster random speed ?

Yesterday I installed Win10 and AS SSD random read was a lot slower than previous win7 (M8H with same hardware).
Maybe it's old news, but I noticed that Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*) is much faster than win10 Balanced Power Plan for AS SSD.

Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, ASS SSD 4K random R/W:
Win10 Balanced Power Plan: *30/88 MB/s*
Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*): *44/123 MBs*

Crucial MX100 500GB, ASS SSD 4K random R/W:
Win10 Balanced Power Plan: *22/92 MB/s*
Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*): *29/120 MB/s*

(*)with minimum processor state = 5%


----------



## llantant

Quick update! Not a question!

Flashed to Bios 1502 today on my hero, everything working perfectly! Flashed and worked with no issues this time.

Also got a maximus VIII Extreme coming in the post next week for this second skylake which im going to delid !









I also do apologize for going off on one before. Work related stress


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Did you try win10 High performance power plan(*) to see if you get faster random speed ?
> 
> Yesterday I installed Win10 and AS SSD random read was a lot slower than previous win7 (M8H with same hardware).
> Maybe it's old news, but I noticed that Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*) is much faster than win10 Balanced Power Plan for AS SSD.
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO 500GB, ASS SSD 4K random R/W:
> Win10 Balanced Power Plan: *30/88 MB/s*
> Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*): *44/123 MBs*
> 
> Crucial MX100 500GB, ASS SSD 4K random R/W:
> Win10 Balanced Power Plan: *22/92 MB/s*
> Win10 High Performance Power Plan(*): *29/120 MB/s*
> 
> (*)with minimum processor state = 5%


Thanks. I keep the Balanced plan at min proc state = 0% (not the default 5%). I tried Hi Perf on this x99 rig - didn't make much difference vs Balanced. I have to try on the z170 M8 Impact 750/u.2 once I move a monitor back to it.









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Quick update! Not a question!
> 
> Flashed to Bios 1502 today on my hero, everything working perfectly! Flashed and worked with no issues this time.
> Also got a maximus VIII Extreme coming in the post next week for this second skylake which im going to delid !
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I also do apologize for going off on one before. Work related stress


I thin you are gonna like the M8E. Very powerful MB. Best to use 4 ram sticks


----------



## mtrai

Just gonna chime in...I too took the plunge and updated my Z170-A to the latest bios 1702, I believe most boards got this update on about the same date may be a different bios version number for other boards, like the one mentioned a couple post above mine.

Anyhow the one big thing that jumped out at me after updating the bios is my XMP profile for my g.skill 3200 2 x 8 kit read and posted correctly on first boot. I did not have to fiddle with the ram timings or or select XMP as the new bios did it perfectly. I did manually set all my overclocks and voltage on everything else in this first boot. The XMP profile has been problematic for me since I built this system a few months ago. One thing I noted that I took a deep breath in was on first boot it actually booted twice and then of course needed to enter bios. I was updating from either 1402 or 1602 I do not remember.

So far it has been smooth sailing. Passed 1 full benchmark of the latest ASUS realbench, with significantly higher scores and lower temps. Will run some longer test later.

/Late Edit I got this motherboard cause I was short money as usual with my conditions, I usually go for top of the line overclocking gaming motherboards as it is my passion and hobby, however the ASUS Z170-A has proved to be a gem of a motherboard with only one complaint from me, the onboard audio but it was a "budget z170" so can't complain. It overclocks like a dream in my opinion.


----------



## Lady Fitzgerald

deleted


----------



## Digitalwolf

Yesterday I went to turn on my "main" rig which has a Maximus VIII Formula. When I pressed the power button nothing happened. The motherboard is all lit up (LED's, power/reset buttons) so it has power. I tried the onboard power button and its just like you aren't even pressing it.

To try to keep it short... all the components were moved over to my Max VIII Extreme bench and it powers on just fine. So the cpu, ram, psu etc are fine.

I then removed the formula and put it on my bench but it still won't power on. Reset bios... eventually even did a bios flash back just in case. No matter what I do it will just not turn on. *edited to add* I did a visual inspection of the board, cpu socket etc and everything looks fine in that regard as well. Socket is pristine and no signs of any issues.

So any suggestions for other things to try or is it RMA time? Board has been trouble free and everything has been great with it. I literally shut down for the night and the next morning it just wouldn't turn on.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Yesterday I went to turn on my "main" rig which has a Maximus VIII Formula. When I pressed the power button nothing happened. The motherboard is all lit up (LED's, power/reset buttons) so it has power. I tried the onboard power button and its just like you aren't even pressing it.
> 
> To try to keep it short... all the components were moved over to my Max VIII Extreme bench and it powers on just fine. So the cpu, ram, psu etc are fine.
> 
> I then removed the formula and put it on my bench but it still won't power on. Reset bios... eventually even did a bios flash back just in case. No matter what I do it will just not turn on. *edited to add* I did a visual inspection of the board, cpu socket etc and everything looks fine in that regard as well. Socket is pristine and no signs of any issues.
> 
> So any suggestions for other things to try or is it RMA time? Board has been trouble free and everything has been great with it. I literally shut down for the night and the next morning it just wouldn't turn on.


If it wouldn't start on your bench (different PSU I'm guessing) after a clrcmos and flashback, looks like an RMA. Moving it over eliminated the possibility of a short on the backside...


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> If it wouldn't start on your bench (different PSU I'm guessing) after a clrcmos and flashback, looks like an RMA. Moving it over eliminated the possibility of a short on the backside...


Thanks for the reply. That's what I figured but I hate having to RMA things (lol) and it hadn't had any issues since I bought it.


----------



## CannedBullets

Where do I find cache frequency in the bios?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. That's what I figured but I hate having to RMA things (lol) and it hadn't had any issues since I bought it.


Get the PSU that was attached to the Formula board checked out properly, also (not using a DMM or another board). Not normal for a board like the Formula to bite the dust.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CannedBullets*
> 
> Where do I find cache frequency in the bios?


Not familiar with that board's UEFI, but looking at the manual is it in the "Ai Tweaker" menu??

Sure someone will correct me....

Look for minimum cpu cache ratio & max cpu cache ratio.
HTH.


----------



## Gunslinger.

It's in a bit of an odd spot on Z170, normally it's right under CPU frequency, but now it's farther down the menu, just prior to the voltage section I believe.


----------



## Jpmboy

Question: on z170 (or x99) when changing bclk values (or straps) the advice is to load optimized defaults before... does using the "Safe Boot" red reset button on an R5E or M8E accomplish basically the same?


----------



## [email protected]

Most of the time, any required retaining should automatically take place when "straps"/memory ratios/related memory timings are changed. if one disables trainign related settings, then loading defaults first would be what I recommend. If changing memory kits, then loading defaults before inserting a new kit, is usually a good idea also.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Most of the time, any required retaining should automatically take place when "straps"/memory ratios/related memory timings are changed. if one disables trainign related settings, then loading defaults first would be what I recommend. If changing memory kits, then loading defaults before inserting a new kit, is usually a good idea also.


Thanks Raja.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Get the PSU that was attached to the Formula board checked out properly, also (not using a DMM or another board). Not normal for a board like the Formula to bite the dust.


To be honest I've only ever had one motherboard fail previously and it wasn't anything like this. So I posted here to begin with because.. it just seemed unlikely it was dead.

I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine. This morning I noticed a new bios (1504) as I was reading the formula page since I hadn't been there for a bit. So I used the flash back with that one and it still did the same thing. Then I cleared the cmos yet again.. and *presto* the board powered up.

I've been running the board all day and so far so good. No idea what happened.. just happy its up and running again.

We have a lot of electrical oddities in this part of NY but that's why I run a UPS with line conditioning etc

Thanks for the reply and advice.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine.


Hello

How was the PSU tested? A multiple tap electronic load and an oscilloscope are not items that are commonly found on the spur of the moment.


----------



## Glurak

Hi i will Upgrade to an DDR4 System at the end of this Month and i have a Question.

Which asus board can run minimum 3000MHZ RAM and which can run 3466 stable ?

At the moment i looked at Asus Z170-Pro Gaming and Asus Maximus VIII Ranger first i decided Gigabyte Z170 HD3P but heard that cant run 3000MHz RAM really stable.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> To be honest I've only ever had one motherboard fail previously and it wasn't anything like this. So I posted here to begin with because.. it just seemed unlikely it was dead.
> 
> I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine. This morning I noticed a new bios (1504) as I was reading the formula page since I hadn't been there for a bit. So I used the flash back with that one and it still did the same thing. Then I cleared the cmos yet again.. and *presto* the board powered up.
> 
> I've been running the board all day and so far so good. No idea what happened.. just happy its up and running again.
> 
> We have a lot of electrical oddities in this part of NY but that's why I run a UPS with line conditioning etc
> 
> Thanks for the reply and advice.


I also live in upstae NY and we are prone to brownouts which is why I have everything hooked up via UPS as well.
That said the z170 boards can be finnicky in my experience but no moreso than the z97 or z87. I skipped z77. Last completely issue free board I owned was the p67 Sabretooth.

Glad it's working for you now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> To be honest I've only ever had one motherboard fail previously and it wasn't anything like this. So I posted here to begin with because.. it just seemed unlikely it was dead.
> 
> I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine. This morning I noticed a new bios (1504) as I was reading the formula page since I hadn't been there for a bit. So I used the flash back with that one and it still did the same thing. Then I cleared the cmos yet again.. and *presto* the board powered up.
> 
> I've been running the board all day and so far so good. No idea what happened.. just happy its up and running again.
> 
> We have a lot of electrical oddities in this part of NY but that's why I run a UPS with line conditioning etc
> 
> Thanks for the reply and advice.


ghost in the machine.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> How was the PSU tested? A multiple tap electronic load and an oscilloscope are not items that are commonly found on the spur of the moment.


My next door neighbor is an EE with a workshop at home and lots of toys. We've talked a lot because I have a pretty extensive electrical background.. just not an engineer. Along with the fact that we both are gamers so I asked him if he could check it out for me.


----------



## llantant

I done an Asus build for a friend of mine. He does not want to overclock and is running Igpu on maximus Viii hero and a 6700.

Now is the correct way to set up a stock pc just to leave everything to auto? Including llc and vcore? Reason I ask is because at auto it is putting 1.36-1.4 v through the cpu which is what I need for 4.7ghz on my machine.

If it cannot be answered I would appreciate someone pushing me in the right direction to get some info.

Thanks.


----------



## error-id10t

If it was me and you can change the volts the do what you do when OC except in reverse









Set LLC to 4 or 5 whichever you prefer and down-volt the hell out of it, same for IO/SA.


----------



## misoonigiri

See if disabling asus multicore enhancement reduces vcore at auto.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> My next door neighbor is an EE with a workshop at home and lots of toys. We've talked a lot because I have a pretty extensive electrical background.. just not an engineer. Along with the fact that we both are gamers so I asked him if he could check it out for me.


Check if the UPS has issues with the PSU at times, also. If it is plugged into the board via USB for monitoring, pull that cable out. Some devices like these leak 5V back into the board (non-compliance with USB spec).


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If it was me and you can change the volts the do what you do when OC except in reverse
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Set LLC to 4 or 5 whichever you prefer and down-volt the hell out of it, same for IO/SA.


Yeah I think I will. Even if it's not my pc it will annoy the hell out of me putting 1.4v through a stock processor!
Io/sa seems fine though so will leave them.


----------



## mandrix

false
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> To be honest I've only ever had one motherboard fail previously and it wasn't anything like this. So I posted here to begin with because.. it just seemed unlikely it was dead.
> 
> I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine. This morning I noticed a new bios (1504) as I was reading the formula page since I hadn't been there for a bit. So I used the flash back with that one and it still did the same thing. Then I cleared the cmos yet again.. and *presto* the board powered up.
> 
> I've been running the board all day and so far so good. No idea what happened.. just happy its up and running again.
> 
> We have a lot of electrical oddities in this part of NY but that's why I run a UPS with line conditioning etc
> 
> Thanks for the reply and advice.


I recently was having some random reboots and found that I had a 3.3v connector pin from the psu making intermittent/poor contact. Since I make my own cables it's ultimately my fault, but it was surprising non the less. After spreading the wings on the errant pin and reinserting into the connector it's been problem free in that regard.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> To be honest I've only ever had one motherboard fail previously and it wasn't anything like this. So I posted here to begin with because.. it just seemed unlikely it was dead.
> 
> I had the power supply checked last night and that was fine. This morning I noticed a new bios (1504) as I was reading the formula page since I hadn't been there for a bit. So I used the flash back with that one and it still did the same thing. Then I cleared the cmos yet again.. and *presto* the board powered up.
> 
> I've been running the board all day and so far so good. No idea what happened.. just happy its up and running again.
> 
> We have a lot of electrical oddities in this part of NY but that's why I run a UPS with line conditioning etc
> 
> Thanks for the reply and advice.


Old Chinese troubleshooting proverb;

_Problem go 'way by self, come back by self._


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> See if disabling asus multicore enhancement reduces vcore at auto.


You legend. Worked a treat !


----------



## [email protected]

Episode 3 is now live!!

The ASUS Straight Edge podcast returns with a new episode featuring longtime Intel PR manager Dan Snyder, and strategic marketing lead for enthusiasts, Aaron Mcgavock. With 40 years of experience at Intel between them, Dan and Aaron have lots of insights related to tech and media to share. We present our questions and yours, to dig deep and get the nitty gritty details. These guys both have engineering backgrounds - this is not an episode to miss!

Click here to listen to the podcast!

Timeline

Intro and guest bio 0:00~2:04

History

Intel's game changing architecture - Conroe 2:04~5:25
Changes in tech media/PR 5:25 ~ 8:18

Future

Where do Intel see the desktop market going over the next 5 years? 8:18~10:56
What's the long-term outlook for HEDT product line? 10:56~13:30

Chipset release cadence

Why are enthusiast platforms updated slower than desktop platforms? 13:30~15:40

Overclocking

Intel's changing stance on overclocking 15:40~18:30
Why are Xeon CPUs locked? 18:30~21:20
Why did Intel remove overclocking from non-K CPUs? 21:20~24:05
What's the best way to stress test a CPU? 24:05~26:30
What determines the choice of thermal interface material for various CPUs? 26:30~29:40
What determines the gap between the CPU die and IHS? 29:40~34:21
Outside of silicon design, what can be done to improve CPU performance? 34:22~35:39
6700K overclocking - why are yields so good? 35:39~37:21

VR & Gaming

Why do K series CPUs have an IGP? 37:25~40:33
How can Intel help improve VR performance? 40:33~43:20

Mobile

Intel's Speedshift versus SpeedStep - what's the difference? 43:21~47:20
Will there be a Skylake phone? Is making one possible given there is a Core M compute stick? 47:21~48:40


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> You legend. Worked a treat !











Thanks for the compliment, but it was just a lucky guess


----------



## KixNGrins

On a Z170-Deluxe, what is the difference between the physical XMP switch on the mobo and the setting found in the UEFI? Or, do you have to enable the XMP on the mobo in order to utilize the setting found in the UEFI?

TIA


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> On a Z170-Deluxe, what is the difference between the physical XMP switch on the mobo and the setting found in the UEFI? Or, do you have to enable the XMP on the mobo in order to utilize the setting found in the UEFI?
> 
> TIA


No difference, they're both the same function. I have XMP on but the switches have all been untouched. One is just a hardware toggle to enable the BIOS feature.

Not sure what will happen if you uncheck the software option with the switch on, or vice versa.


----------



## krabs

Just assembled this z170 pro gaming PC, couldn't boot from USB.
bios 0908 , bought it in January.
The flash drive is visible in UEFI bios and F8 boot menu , files intact and readable on another laptop.
It would blackscreen a few seconds skip the flash drive and proceed to boot from SSD , with my keyboard and mouse going wild and no LAN connection , undetectable USB flash drive.

Have to continue using existing win7 x64 installation on SSD and plug in a DVD drive to auto install the chipset/LAN/USB3/Realtek drivers.
At least it is working now and really snappy bootup times.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> Just assembled this z170 pro gaming PC, couldn't boot from USB.
> bios 0908 , bought it in January.
> The flash drive is visible in UEFI bios and F8 boot menu , files intact and readable on another laptop.
> It would blackscreen a few seconds skip the flash drive and proceed to boot from SSD , with my keyboard and mouse going wild and no LAN connection , undetectable USB flash drive.
> 
> Have to continue using existing win7 x64 installation on SSD and plug in a DVD drive to auto install the chipset/LAN/USB3/Realtek drivers.
> At least it is working now and really snappy bootup times.


Maybe you're trying to install Win7x64 again? A Windows 7 untouched vanilla installation device(DVD/USB) doesn't have built in USB3.0 support and sometimes screws with you just for lulz if you're installing MBR>GPT or viceversa.









If that's the case, you must format the USB drive using the GPT partition style with Rufus for UEFI to get cozy and add USB 3.0 support by either using Intel's USB 3.0 tool or your motherboard preferred Win7 to z170 chipset tool(Asrock has one, not sure about Asus or other makers since what I did was upgrade to Windows 10 from Windows 8.1, then created a USB using the Media Creation Tool, booted in UEFI, deleted all partitions, Windows 10 created new ones in GPT/NTFS, etc).

Once you have your files into the USB3.0/GPT Windows 7 USB drive, the board should recognize it in UEFI mode. If you have your old system partitions lying around, it's best to delete them(MBR partition, System reserved, etc). You'll get all that Unallocated space. When you format it, since you've booted in UEFI mode, it should create several partitions using the GPT & NTFS style. Install Windows 7 to the biggest one and of you go.

Once you have your hard drives/SSDs configured as GPT/NTFS, you can obviate all the GPT converting hassle since posterior installations will recognize your partition style and act accordingly.

If that's not the case, I'll just grab a beer and pat myself in the back for being such an awesome and helpful individual despite help not needed


----------



## krabs

^ I used the asus usb3 tool. It chooses the correct fat32 format for me.

The F8 sees the UEFI & normal options for the flash drive , but doesn't load into it. Just a black screen for a few seconds and it goes to the second boot option the SSD.


----------



## Nonehxc

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> ^ I used the asus usb3 tool. It chooses the correct fat32 format for me.
> 
> The F8 sees the UEFI & normal options for the flash drive , but doesn't load into it. Just a black screen for a few seconds and it goes to the second boot option the SSD.


It's not so much as the correct File System(NTFS for the OS, Fat32 for the install) in your USB as having the correct partition table(in this case, GPT). Try Drag&Dropping the USB files to the Desktop, formatting your USB with Rufus to GPT/Fat32 then Drag&Drop the install files in again and booting into it in UEFI. I had the blackscreen thingy once when booting a MBR partittioned USB(formated from a MBR partitioned OS) in UEFI mode. Once I formatted it using GPT/Fat32 all was fine and dandy.


----------



## krabs

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nonehxc*
> 
> It's not so much as the correct File System(NTFS for the OS, Fat32 for the install) in your USB as having the correct partition table(in this case, GPT). Try Drag&Dropping the USB files to the Desktop, formatting your USB with Rufus to GPT/Fat32 then Drag&Drop the install files in again and booting into it in UEFI. I had the blackscreen thingy once when booting a MBR partittioned USB(formated from a MBR partitioned OS) in UEFI mode. Once I formatted it using GPT/Fat32 all was fine and dandy.


Just attempted that , Rufus 2.7 GPT/fat32. , copy and paste
no go ...


----------



## eastexas

I have been looking at this motherboard ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO LGA 1151 or the Alpha.

But I only use linux. Is it possible to control the onboard leds color or at least turn them off completely?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> I have been looking at this motherboard ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO LGA 1151 or the Alpha.
> 
> But I only use linux. Is it possible to control the onboard leds color or at least turn them off completely?
> 
> Thanks


yes - you can turn them off in bios.


----------



## eastexas

thanks for the reply


----------



## Jpmboy

you're welcome.


----------



## krabs

A small bug on z170 pro gaming latest 1206 bios.

CPU FAN profile for PWM stuck at default custom, turbo or custom preset (with user edit) doesn't save properly or reflect in OS stress testing.
The default is 100% pwn at 70 celcius and above which I rather have it start earlier at 60 degree celcius.
Doesn't fix itself with optimized default.
My temporary solution is use voltage control mode + turbo preset which start 100% or 12v at 60 d celcius.

Other than this bug , it is working smoothly for my 4.6ghz oc 1.360v adaptive , LLC 4 is sweet and accurate.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *krabs*
> 
> ^ I used the asus usb3 tool. It chooses the correct fat32 format for me.
> 
> The F8 sees the UEFI & normal options for the flash drive , but doesn't load into it. Just a black screen for a few seconds and it goes to the second boot option the SSD.


Need to get into BIOS, go to the Boot menu in Advance mode & override the boot option to use the USB flash drive (non-UEFI option).
Install USB has to be NTFS, always.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Need to get into BIOS, go to the Boot menu in Advance mode & override the boot option to use the USB flash drive (non-UEFI option).
> Install USB has to be NTFS, always.


yeah - took me awhile to get a proper USB set up... actually used diskpart to clean, format, partition and make active. How are you guys setting up the boot media? Win download tool?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - took me awhile to get a proper USB set up... actually used diskpart to clean, format, partition and make active. How are you guys setting up the boot media? Win download tool?


I have used a combination of different tools.

From Windows 7 USB Download Tool, to Novicorp WinToFlash Beta.

Rufus is the most universal one & works with any Windows Version, from 7 to 10.
Ofcourse the Win7 ISO has to already have the drivers slipstreamed, if not, you have to use the method described in the guide.


----------



## krabs

My OS just corrupted on the 3rd day (did not reformat when assembling this PC) , booted into safe mode and used the asrock usb patcher tool which have dvd burning option.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> I have used a combination of different tools.
> 
> From Windows 7 USB Download Tool, to Novicorp WinToFlash Beta.
> 
> Rufus is the most universal one & works with any Windows Version, from 7 to 10.
> Ofcourse the Win7 ISO has to already have the drivers slipstreamed, if not, you have to use the method described in the guide.


this is pretty simple if you have the iso on a PC (say a w7 iso on a w10 PC):

diskpart
list disk
select USB disk by # (select #)
clean
create partition primary
active
format fs=ntfs quick
exit

enter windows
select the iso (win 8.1 and win 10.. w7 needs a 3rd party app)
right click > mount
then just copy the files in the mounted iso to the USB
shut down
connect the drive to load the OS (clean/format if necessary)
post to bios, boot form the usb (not the UEFI usb)
load windows.

press the easy button.









(yeah - I'm old school







)


----------



## CC268

Hey guys,

I have the ASUS VIII Hero motherboard and I noticed that the onboard ROG lighting and my NZXT X61 CPU cooler light stays on even when I turn the computer off (the ASUS ROG logo actually pulses). Is there anyway I can get the lighting on the motherboard and NZXT X61 light to turn off when I turn off the computer??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the ASUS VIII Hero motherboard and I noticed that the onboard ROG lighting and my NZXT X61 CPU cooler light stays on even when I turn the computer off (the ASUS ROG logo actually pulses). Is there anyway I can get the lighting on the motherboard and NZXT X61 light to turn off when I turn off the computer??


only by shutting off the PSU. Bios control is either on or off with "breath" on some boards.


----------



## CC268

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> only by shutting off the PSU. Bios control is either on or off with "breath" on some boards.


Ahh shoot okay - thanks for the help.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the ASUS VIII Hero motherboard and I noticed that the onboard ROG lighting and my NZXT X61 CPU cooler light stays on even when I turn the computer off (the ASUS ROG logo actually pulses). Is there anyway I can get the lighting on the motherboard and NZXT X61 light to turn off when I turn off the computer??


Hi, in bios enable "ErP Ready" setting. Its found under Advanced\APM Config


----------



## Don Key Sho

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, in bios enable "ErP Ready" setting. Its found under Advanced\APM Config


thank you for this!

and im set-up now!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, in bios enable "ErP Ready" setting. Its found under Advanced\APM Config


i think that effect other power features too?


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> i think that effect other power features too?


I know it was mentioned in an article I read in the last few months. That they were seeing boards still pulling a decent amount of wattage when "off". They found enabling the mentioned feature would drop that to relatively 0. However... you can run into problems where you won't post, if your power supply doesn't support it properly.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CC268*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> I have the ASUS VIII Hero motherboard and I noticed that the onboard ROG lighting and my NZXT X61 CPU cooler light stays on even when I turn the computer off (the ASUS ROG logo actually pulses). Is there anyway I can get the lighting on the motherboard and NZXT X61 light to turn off when I turn off the computer??


The ROG lighting on the Hero can be turned off in the BIOS. (look under Advanced settings I believe) Then the only time it should come on is if you turn off the psu and let the juice drain/re-energize the psu. But as soon as it boots it will turn the ROG lighting back off.
Turning off ROG lighting in BIOS will not affect using the Asus AURA app for setting up the ROG lighting in Windows.
HTH.


----------



## misoonigiri

Edit


----------



## misoonigiri

@Jpmboy
I can't confirm but i think wake on LAN and similar features will be disabled. And usb charging when off? I've not tried any of those so I'm only guessing.

Edit: something went wrong I couldn't quote ur post on mobile


----------



## mtrai

A bit of an odd question or maybe just need an explanation. On my Asus Z170-A after setting it up and installing windows 10, there is not actual Win 10 Intel USB driver to install. The USB 3.0 ports only get 2.0 speed with the MS defualt driver as I understand but yet no Intel USB 3.0 driver is available.. Also one usb device is not detected. All other intel drivers have been installed chipset and all. What am I missing here? A bios setting perhaps?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> @Jpmboy
> I can't confirm but i think wake on LAN and similar features will be disabled. And usb charging when off? I've not tried any of those so I'm only guessing.
> 
> Edit: something went wrong I couldn't quote ur post on mobile











usually my phone responds in ways i didn't intend.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> A bit of an odd question or maybe just need an explanation. On my Asus Z170-A after setting it up and installing windows 10, there is not actual Win 10 Intel USB driver to install. The USB 3.0 ports only get 2.0 speed with the MS defualt driver as I understand but yet no Intel USB 3.0 driver is available.. Also one usb device is not detected. All other intel drivers have been installed chipset and all. What am I missing here? A bios setting perhaps?


you checked under the USB driver section in the support section for that MB on the ASUS website??


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you checked under the USB driver section in the support section for that MB on the ASUS website??


Oh yeah no Intel USB 3.0 drivers are anywhere to be found. I checked every z170 motherboard there, I checked ASROCk Z170, on Intel's website, and Station Drivers. The Intel 8.1 USB drivers will not install.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Oh yeah no Intel USB 3.0 drivers are anywhere to be found. I checked every z170 motherboard there, I checked ASROCk Z170, on Intel's website, and Station Drivers. The Intel 8.1 USB drivers will not install.


Use the ASM 3.1/3.0 drivers. For win 7 the drivers for intrl 3.0 need to be manually installed. Did you try to opening device manager and updating that way>

Oh, btw - how are you assessing that the speed is low?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Oh yeah no Intel USB 3.0 drivers are anywhere to be found. I checked every z170 motherboard there, I checked ASROCk Z170, on Intel's website, and Station Drivers. The Intel 8.1 USB drivers will not install.


Hello

Win10 supports Intel USB 3.0 natively. No need for additional drivers.


----------



## Odaik

Hey

I am currently experimenting with the voltage settings on a new Asus M8H with a 6700K, and am using the "adaptive voltage" mode to see if I can lower my load voltages without bringing my idle voltages too far down (as I would need to with offset mode). I am running at stock frequencies.

Unfortunately I seem to have hit an issue. Under offset mode, I could apply -0.17V across the entire VID table and the CPU was stable at idle and under load. Although I'd get idle hangs etc at a more negative offset, the load voltage applied was more than enough (1.264V - I know from testing that a manual fixed voltage of 1.2V is enough) and so I tried using the following settings under "adaptive mode" to keep the idle voltages where they were but lower the load voltage.

Offset voltage: -0.17V
Additional turbo voltage : 1.37V
Final turbo voltage expected : 1.2V

However, this still always results in a voltage of 1.264V under load in stress tests, rather than the 1.2V I was expecting. Furthermore, it is this figure that appears in the little black box next to the vcore settings in the BIOS, after I have saved changes and reset.

No combination of offset and "additional turbo voltage" will give me anything lower than 1.264V. Is the BIOS just bugged or am I missing something?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Hey
> 
> I am currently experimenting with the voltage settings on a new Asus M8H with a 6700K, and am using the "adaptive voltage" mode to see if I can lower my load voltages without bringing my idle voltages too far down (as I would need to with offset mode). I am running at stock frequencies.
> 
> Unfortunately I seem to have hit an issue. Under offset mode, I could apply -0.17V across the entire VID table and the CPU was stable at idle and under load. Although I'd get idle hangs etc at a more negative offset, the load voltage applied was more than enough (1.264V - I know from testing that a manual fixed voltage of 1.2V is enough) and so I tried using the following settings under "adaptive mode" to keep the idle voltages where they were but lower the load voltage.
> 
> Offset voltage: -0.17V
> Additional turbo voltage : 1.37V
> Final turbo voltage expected : 1.2V
> 
> However, this still always results in a voltage of 1.264V under load in stress tests, rather than the 1.2V I was expecting. Furthermore, it is this figure that appears in the little black box next to the vcore settings in the BIOS, after I have saved changes and reset.
> 
> No combination of offset and "additional turbo voltage" will give me anything lower than 1.264V. Is the BIOS just bugged or am I missing something?


offset should not lower vcore below the idle freq VID. It will if you use a negative offset. The problem is it is VERY difficult to test te idle state stability beyond "oops it hung up". Try offset +0.01, turbo 1.1V, LLC 5, power phase "optimized" since you are not overclocking the cpu.
Question" what voltage does the rig peak at if you just load optimized defaults and run at stock.. which basically you are trying to do with inputted bios values? At stock, Auto works fine.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Win10 supports Intel USB 3.0 natively. No need for additional drivers.


for sure!
yeah - I think the issue is the claimed performance ... which I like to know how he's measuring.


----------



## Praz

Hello

Additional turbo voltage - Additional is the key. Adaptive cannot be forced to apply less than the stock VID turbo voltage. This can only be done with offset or manual voltage modes.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> offset should not lower vcore below the idle freq VID. It will if you use a negative offset. The problem is it is VERY difficult to test te idle state stability beyond "oops it hung up". Try offset +0.01, turbo 1.1V, LLC 5, power phase "optimized" since you are not overclocking the cpu.
> Question" what voltage does the rig peak at if you just load optimized defaults and run at stock.. which basically you are trying to do with inputted bios values? At stock, Auto works fine.


I've tried the settings you suggested but the vcore still won't drop below the minimum 1.264V. What will work as expected is if I were to set a turbo voltage well above 1.264V, and use a negative offset, but only if the final voltage is actually at or above 1.264V. So if I set 1.3V turbo, and offset -0.03, I will get about 1.27V as expected. However, if I set 1.3V turbo and -0.1V offset, I still only get down to 1.264V. Using a lower starting value for the turbo and then adding a positive offset doesn't make a difference, the voltage is always above 1,264 under load.


----------



## Odaik

Sorry Praz, looks like we cross-posted there.

Thanks for that info. So in my case, there is no way to get a final turbo voltage below 1.264V unless I use offset or manual modes?


----------



## Odaik

OK now I'm confused. I managed to get the minimum voltage down by changing the cache ratio to 41 from 42, it was then 1.232V minimum no matter what the settings. Then, I increased the core multiplier from 42 to 43, this increased the minimum back to 1.264V as above. However, if I input an offset of -0.1V I can somehow get the minimum to stay at 1.232V again. I guess this is an acceptable voltage for 4.3Ghz, but the problem is that now all idle voltages will be offset by -0.1V and I wanted to avoid that. But setting offset back to 0 obviously resets the minimum turbo voltage to 1.264V again.

Using adaptive isn't nearly as helpful as I thought it would be, as I can't get vcore under load down to a better level than it would have been under offset mode.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> OK now I'm confused. I managed to get the minimum voltage down by changing the cache ratio to 41 from 42, it was then 1.232V minimum no matter what the settings. Then, I increased the core multiplier from 42 to 43, this increased the minimum back to 1.264V as above. However, if I input an offset of -0.1V I can somehow get the minimum to stay at 1.232V again. I guess this is an acceptable voltage for 4.3Ghz, but the problem is that now all idle voltages will be offset by -0.1V and I wanted to avoid that. But setting offset back to 0 obviously resets the minimum turbo voltage to 1.264V again.
> 
> Using adaptive isn't nearly as helpful as I thought it would be, as I can't get vcore under load down to a better level than it would have been under offset mode.


some folks / bios versions have had this issue where the user needed to set an offset of 20mV and add the rest with add'n turbo voltage. *What load line compensation are you using??? (LLC) Auto? if yes, change this to 5 please.*


----------



## AceIsme

Yes, LLC level 5 should solve the problem. Also, for 4.3GHz you should be able to set the Core voltage even lower in adaptive mode. I'm running the CPU at 4.6GHz, adaptive mode with CPU core set at 1.240V.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> OK now I'm confused. I managed to get the minimum voltage down by changing the cache ratio to 41 from 42, it was then 1.232V minimum no matter what the settings.


You do have cache min set to auto right? You only need to change it's max multi, leave the min to auto.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> some folks / bios versions have had this issue where the user needed to set an offset of 20mV and add the rest with add'n turbo voltage. *What load line compensation are you using??? (LLC) Auto? if yes, change this to 5 please.*


LLC makes no difference to what vcore I can set unfortunately. I did have it set to level 5, which kept the turbo voltage constant with load, but since I saw that the load voltage is always set so high I changed LLC setting to level 1 to allow vcore to drop a little bit under load (given the BIOS won't let me lower the original value).

Any plans on the part of Asus to change this behaviour?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Any plans on the part of Asus to change this behaviour?


Hello

There is nothing to change. You are attempting to use adaptive voltage mode in a manner for which Intel has not programmed it for.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> There is nothing to change. You are attempting to use adaptive voltage mode in a manner for which Intel has not programmed it for.


What I am referring to is the inability to significantly lower the turbo vcore setting when using adaptive mode. It seems other users (see above post for example) are able to do this. I am assuming that this restriction in my case is a design choice by Asus for the BIOS, and not a bug in my particular installation.

Indeed I've often seen on the Asus forums that the way to use this mode is to simply input the stable vcore setting (found by stress testing under manual mode) in the "additional turbo voltage" field, leaving the offset at 0. However, the vcore value that nets stability at any given frequency is often well below the minimum we can set in the BIOS.

Again, as I am new to this, I don't know enough to say whether this is by design by Asus or if my install is bugged.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Yes, LLC level 5 should solve the problem. Also, for 4.3GHz you should be able to set the Core voltage even lower in adaptive mode. I'm running the CPU at 4.6GHz, adaptive mode with CPU core set at 1.240V.


Unfortunately I've already tried playing with LLC, it only affects the final load voltage when stress testing. It doesn't lower the minimum voltage that can be set in the BIOS for adaptive mode.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You do have cache min set to auto right? You only need to change it's max multi, leave the min to auto.


Aye, minimum ratio is set to auto, while maximum is set to 41.


----------



## error-id10t

I'm a tad confused, what are you trying to do and why are you doing that with such low multipliers? Do you have a cooling problem which would of course explain that..

edit, so I figure I flash my BIOS with latest microcode and at the same time see how mine behaves so you can compare.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



This is booted in, all stock / optimised. Nothing changed in BIOS at all.


This is with ADAPTIVE and voltage changed to 1.2v (LLC = auto).


This is with ADAPTIVE, LLC5 and voltage retained at 1.2v.


Daily runner, LLC5, 1.35v.




You can see the vcore is changing in each.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I'm a tad confused, what are you trying to do and why are you doing that with such low multipliers?


Hello

This is the issue. Adaptive mode is designed to supply an increased CPU voltage above the programmed VID with multipliers higher than default. As neither condition is being met in this instance the attempted use of adaptive mode is puzzling.


----------



## Odaik

Hi,

I'm attempting to use adaptive mode as a way to get a lower voltage under load, while allowing the CPU to undervolt at idle. Obviously I could use manual mode to force the voltage I want, but that stops the voltage from dropping at idle. Offset mode on the other hand doesn't allow me to drop the load vcore as much as I'd like, due to the fact that the offset applies across the entire voltage curve and therefore results in in things like idle hangs.

I'm trying to use adaptive to lower the vcore under load, while maintaining the vcore across the range of idle states. As it is, the vcore that I know is required for stability at load at both 4.2GHz and 4.3GHz is well below what I assume is VID for those clocks. For example, I know vcore required for 4.2GHz load is 1.2V. But the minimum value I can set in the BIOS is 1.248V, which is a waste. Similarly the minimum values I can set (which I assume are simply the programmed VID as Praz states) for 4.3 and 4.4 are well above what I actually need under manual mode to keep the chip stable in a variety of stress tests.

Praz mentions this behaviour is by design, but I am a bit confused as to how the regular advice for using adaptive is to simply input the stable manual voltage in the "additional turbo voltage" field when the minimum you can input is way above what you will have found from testing under manual. Furthermore, it seems other users using adaptive are able to input far lower voltages than I am able to. For example, *AceIsme* above is running 4.6GHz with 1.24V set, whereas at only 4.3GHz I cannot input anything lower than 1.264V (I am aware there is rounding involved with the BIOS reporting only in 0.016V intervals, but the point still stands). This implies to me that there is a problem with my specific build.

I don't wish to use these high voltage values simply due to the waste - more heat output makes it harder to reach a certain clock with my cooling but also just speeds up electromigration.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I'm attempting to use adaptive mode as a way to get a lower voltage under load, while allowing the CPU to undervolt at idle. Obviously I could use manual mode to force the voltage I want, but that stops the voltage from dropping at idle. Offset mode on the other hand doesn't allow me to drop the load vcore as much as I'd like, due to the fact that the offset applies across the entire voltage curve and therefore results in in things like idle hangs.
> 
> I'm trying to use adaptive to lower the vcore under load, while maintaining the vcore across the range of idle states. As it is, the vcore that I know is required for stability at load at both 4.2GHz and 4.3GHz is well below what I assume is VID for those clocks. For example, I know vcore required for 4.2GHz load is 1.2V. But the minimum value I can set in the BIOS is 1.248V, which is a waste. Similarly the minimum values I can set (which I assume are simply the programmed VID as Praz states) for 4.3 and 4.4 are well above what I actually need under manual mode to keep the chip stable in a variety of stress tests.
> 
> Praz mentions this behaviour is by design, but I am a bit confused as to how the regular advice for using adaptive is to simply input the stable manual voltage in the "additional turbo voltage" field when the minimum you can input is way above what you will have found from testing under manual (presumably due to the VID being that high). Furthermore, it seems other users using adaptive are able to input far lower voltages than I am able to. For example, *AceIsme* above is running 4.6GHz with 1.24V set, whereas at only 4.3GHz I cannot input anything lower than 1.264V (I am aware there is rounding involved with the BIOS reporting only in 0.016V intervals, put the point still stands). This implies to me that there is a problem with my specific build.
> 
> I don't wish to use these high voltage values simply due to the waste - more heat output makes it harder to reach a certain clock with my cooling but also just speeds up electromigration.


it is *ADDITIONAL* turbo voltage. And at stock clocks, you can;t do what you are trying to do with ADDITIONAL voltage - right? Only way to undervolt at stock clocks is with a negative offset, or manual vcore.
Unfortunately, I do not know of an "Underclock.net" to point you to.









out of curiosity, what does setting Add turb = 0.000V and -20mV in offset do for your quest (be sure to enable speedstep and have the OS set to balanced power if using windows)?? You are no where near e-migration or scatter at the clocks and voltages you are running... under any load.


----------



## Odaik

I appreciate your point, but the issue is that even with higher multipliers all that changes is the minimum I can set just gets higher and higher. The higher the multiplier (even *over*clocked ones such as 44,45 etc), the higher the minimum vcore I can set and it is always well above what I need to get it stable.









I have tried using an offset of 0 but for some reason it just defaults to 0.001V offset (which is close enough). I can get 0 offset if i use auto though (in the offset field, when using adaptive). But neither of these settings make any difference to the minimum I can set. I can input whatever I like into the "additional turbo voltage" field, but the actual vcore that ends up being applied and reported will always be pegged at a (ridiculously high) minimum.

Speedstep etc all enabled.

Here is what the settings look like at 4.4. As you can see, after setting about 1.23 with no offset, saving and resetting, I still get 1.264V reported in the BIOS and under load:


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> I appreciate your point, but the issue is that even with higher multipliers all that changes is the minimum I can set just gets higher and higher. The higher the multiplier (even *over*clocked ones such as 44,45 etc), the higher the minimum vcore I can set and it is always well above what I need to get it stable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have tried using an offset of 0 but for some reason it just defaults to 0.001V offset (which is close enough). I can get 0 offset if i use auto though (in the offset field, when using adaptive). But neither of these settings make any difference to the minimum I can set. I can input whatever I like into the "additional turbo voltage" field, but the actual vcore that ends up being applied and reported will always be pegged at a (ridiculously high) minimum.
> 
> Speedstep etc all enabled.
> 
> Here is what the settings look like at 4.4. As you can see, after setting about 1.23 with no offset, saving and resetting, I still get 1.264V reported in the BIOS and under load:


1) set min cache ratio to Auto, and max cache ratio to a value
2) Leave all non-vcore voltages in that screenshot (except VDIMM) on auto
3) ENABLE SPEEDSTEP - F10, post back to bios

If #3 does not result in the UEFI vcore dropping below 1.264V, shut down. press the CLRCMOS button and flush all settings - start over.\

Post back to Bios - what vcore is showing in the upper right on that same bios page?
Adjust only the vcore and multiplier controls after setting an LLC smack in the middle of the range of choices
Set:
BCLK = 100
Synch all cores, Multiplier = 44
Min cache = Auto
Max cache ratio = 41
Offset = +0.010V
Addn Turbo = 1.22V
Change nothing else
Leave your ram and everything else as it is after the clrcmos.

Post back to bios - what is the VCORE reading in bios?


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Not all cpus from the same model have the same VID:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1590201/extremely-confused-with-6700k-stock-voltages
"At turbo loads (4.2GHz) the stock voltage will range from ~1.28V to ~1.424V." (for the 6700K).

Maybe you can't lower your Adaptive Vcore because you have a higher VID.
Try to find your VID first.

LLC=1 will give you the lowest possible Vcore under load, lower than what you set in bios.
LLC=5 will give the lowest Vdroop, but Vcore will be above what you set at bios.


----------



## Yuhfhrh

Another tidbit, I think the VID table actually extends past stock clocks, i.e. you actually have a stock voltage for 4.3GHz, 4.4GHz, etc. I've noticed the VID keeps scaling above 4.2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Not all cpus from the same model have the same VID:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1590201/extremely-confused-with-6700k-stock-voltages
> "At turbo loads (4.2GHz) the stock voltage will range from ~1.28V to ~1.424V." (for the 6700K).
> 
> Maybe you can't lower your Adaptive Vcore because you have a higher VID.
> Try to find your VID first.
> 
> LLC=1 will give you the lowest possible Vcore under load, lower than what you set in bios.
> LLC=5 will give the lowest Vdroop, but Vcore will be above what you set at bios.


the chip is stable at 4.4 with the voltage stated in manual mode. So unless intel mis-programmed the VID table for that sample, my money is on incorrect bios settings, or a fouled bios which needs to be reflashed.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

I think he wants to undervolt with adaptive.
Praz said adaptive is not designed to lower Vcore bellow VID.
1.23V is bellow any 6700K VID.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I think he wants to undervolt with adaptive.
> Praz said adaptive is not designed to lower Vcore bellow VID.
> 1.23V is bellow any 6700K VID.


yes, I know. read back a dozen posts.


----------



## eastexas

Been really looking at all the Asus z170 atx form factor boards. Thinking about pulling the trigger on the Deluxe. Anything I should know?


----------



## Mr-Wolf

@Jpmboy:
I see that you trying to turn on his speedstep, so Vcore can be lower at UEFI.

But when you advise:
Offset = +0.010V
Addn Turbo = 1.22V
Isn't setting adaptive bellow VID against Praz recommendation?
Maybe I didn't understood what he said.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> @Jpmboy:
> I see that you trying to turn on his speedstep, so Vcore can be lower at UEFI.
> 
> But when you advise:
> Offset = +0.010V
> Addn Turbo = 1.22V
> Isn't setting adaptive bellow VID against Praz recommendation?
> Maybe I didn't understood what he said.


If speedstep is disabled, idle voltage will ride high and change with load depending on LLC.
yeah, it's not easy to come to grip with what exactly he is trying to do. No conflict with praz's post, we have no idea what the vid is at those clocks since Odaik has not posted any VID values (which will change depending on the config).
Sometimes it's best to experience the effect of bios settings first person.









as Praz was saying.. it is ADDITIONAL turbo voltage - can't lower load voltage with additional voltage - right? My post was to get at the incorrect bios setting driving this quixotic quest. Hopefully by getting Odaik to CLRCMOS and start over with guidance from this crew.


----------



## Odaik

Thanks for the responses guys.

*Jpmboy*, I will try those steps as soon as I can and get back to you.

Is there any software that will allow me to determine the values for the VID table programmed into my chip? If what *Mr-Wolf* is say is correct, then I guess that would explain why the minimum setting for vcore continues to scale up and up even with multipliers beyond the stock 42x.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I think he wants to undervolt with adaptive.
> Praz said adaptive is not designed to lower Vcore bellow VID.
> 1.23V is bellow any 6700K VID.


Except in my case the minimum value I can set in the BIOS is way above what I need at most multipliers for stability. So either the VID values are unrealistic, or there is indeed a bug with my BIOS.

I will try the steps suggested above when I get time and post the results here. It would be so much easier though if I could somehow read off what the VID values are for my CPU. If they correspond to the minimum I can set in the BIOS then it would indeed seem to be the case that Intel has simply programmed VIDs with quite a large margin. If they don't, it would mean there is a BIOS problem.

Weirdly, when I tried tinkering with it a bit more, at 4.3GHz I can get the minimum settable voltage down from 1.248V to 1.232V (after rounding obviously) by putting in a negative offset of 0.1V or more. If the hard lower limit is indeed due to the pre-programmed VID, then why would I be able to get around that (to a small extent) by simply putting in some large, arbitrary negative offset? This also suggests there is something wrong with my particular BIOS flash.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks for the responses guys.
> 
> *Jpmboy*, I will try those steps as soon as I can and get back to you.
> 
> Is there any software that will allow me to determine the values for the VID table programmed into my chip? If what *Mr-Wolf* is say is correct, then I guess that would explain why the minimum setting for vcore continues to scale up and up even with multipliers beyond the stock 42x.
> Except in my case the minimum value I can set in the BIOS is way above what I need at most multipliers for stability. So either the VID values are unrealistic, or there is indeed a bug with my BIOS.
> 
> I will try the steps suggested above when I get time and post the results here. It would be so much easier though if I could somehow read off what the VID values are for my CPU. If they correspond to the minimum I can set in the BIOS then it would indeed seem to be the case that Intel has simply programmed VIDs with quite a large margin. If they don't, it would mean there is a BIOS problem.
> 
> Weirdly, when I tried tinkering with it a bit more, at 4.3GHz I can get the minimum settable voltage down from 1.248V to 1.232V (after rounding obviously) by putting in a negative offset of 0.1V or more. If the hard lower limit is indeed due to the pre-programmed VID, then why would I be able to get around that (to a small extent) by simply putting in some large, arbitrary negative offset? This also suggests there is something wrong with my particular BIOS flash.


yes - AID64 or HWinfo. will report VID values.


----------



## Odaik

Well, I tried using HWinfo to read the reported VID values, and it doesn't behave as expected.

I understand the VID does normally drop down as the CPU cycles through its various low power states, but I assume the VID in the highest performance state should be constant. In my case however, it keeps changing in the range 1.263V-1.293V.

This is for a multiplier of 44x, with the minimum settable voltage in the BIOS being 1.264V.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

To find the cpu VID you need to load bios defaults.
Also turn off "asus multicore enhancement".

In widows run cpu under high load and read max. VID or max. Vcore from HWinfo.
I'm calling VID to the factory Vcore for default turbo frequency.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Well, I tried using HWinfo to read the reported VID values, and it doesn't behave as expected.
> 
> I understand the VID does normally drop down as the CPU cycles through its various low power states, but I assume the VID in the highest performance state should be constant. In my case however, it keeps changing in the range 1.263V-1.293V.
> 
> This is for a multiplier of 44x, with the minimum settable voltage in the BIOS being 1.264V.


Can;t help much since your bios settings are unknown, and I suspect incorrect... post to bios, go to the Profiles page, insert a fat32 formatted USB stick in any USB port, scroll down, open the key in bios and hit cntrl-F2. post that test file here.
then hit F2 and save youyr settings to the stick
After that, please clrcmos and set up the bios as described above for adaptive... adjust the total adaptive voltage to the value you know is operable at 44x/41x. *Please answer the questions asked in the post above.*

AID64:
idle load


vid is meaningless with manual voltage (vcore override)


----------



## Odaik

Not sure if I can attach txt files here, so I will just put the settings in spoiler tags:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



[2016/03/22 00:07:22]
Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
BCLK Frequency [100.00]
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Disabled]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [43]
2-Core Ratio Limit [43]
3-Core Ratio Limit [43]
4-Core Ratio Limit [43]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [100:100]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Disabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-2200MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
CPU SVID Support [Enabled]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
CPU Graphics Current Limit Max. [Auto]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [41]
Max. CPU Graphics Ratio [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Adaptive Mode]
- Offset Mode Sign [-]
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.230]
- Offset Voltage [0.001]
DRAM Voltage [1.2400]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [0.96250]
CPU System Agent Voltage [1.06250]
CPU Graphics Voltage Mode [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage [1.01250]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
FCLK Frequency [1GHz]
Initial BCLK Frequency [100.00]
BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
DMI Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
Maximus Tweak [Auto]
DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [17]
DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
tRDRD_sg [Auto]
tRDRD_dg [Auto]
tRDWR_sg [Auto]
tRDWR_dg [Auto]
tWRWR_sg [Auto]
tWRWR_dg [Auto]
tWRRD_sg [Auto]
tWRRD_dg [Auto]
tRDRD_dr [Auto]
tRDRD_dd [Auto]
tRDWR_dr [Auto]
tRDWR_dd [Auto]
tWRWR_dr [Auto]
tWRWR_dd [Auto]
tWRRD_dr [Auto]
tWRRD_dd [Auto]
TWRPRE [Auto]
TRDPRE [Auto]
tREFIX9 [Auto]
OREF_RI [Auto]
MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
MCH Full Check [Auto]
DLLBwEn [Auto]
DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
XTU Setting [Auto]
DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
CHA RFR delay [Auto]
CHB RFR delay [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
Data Rising Slope [Auto]
Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
Data Falling Slope [Auto]
Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
CPU Current Capability [Auto]
CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
CPU Graphics Load-line Calibration [Auto]
CPU Graphics Current Capability [Auto]
CPU Graphics Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Graphics Power Phase Control [Auto]
DRAM Current Capability [100%]
DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
Long Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
Package Power Time Window [Auto]
Short Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
IA AC Load Line [Auto]
IA DC Load Line [Auto]
Hyper-threading [Enabled]
Active Processor Cores [All]
Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
Boot performance mode [Turbo Performance]
Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
Turbo Mode [Enabled]
CPU C states [Enabled]
Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
Package C State limit [C8]
CFG lock [Disabled]
PCI Express Native Power Management [Enabled]
Native ASPM [Enabled]
DMI Link ASPM Control [Enabled]
ASPM Support [Auto]
DMI Link ASPM Control [L1]
PEG - ASPM [Auto]
VT-d [Enabled]
Primary Display [PEG]
iGPU Multi-Monitor [Enabled]
RC6(Render Standby) [Enabled]
DVMT Pre-Allocated [32M]
PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Gen3]
PCIEX8_2 Link Speed [Gen3]
DMI Max Link Speed [Gen3]
Onboard LED [Disabled]
SupremeFX LED [Disabled]
Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
PCH LED [Disabled]
IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Enabled]
PCIe Speed [Gen3]
Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
SMART Self Test [Enabled]
Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_2(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_5(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
SATA6G_6(Gray) [Enabled]
Hot Plug [Disabled]
Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
Corsair Voyager Mini 0.00 [Auto]
USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
USB3_1 [Enabled]
USB3_2 [Enabled]
USB3_3 [Enabled]
USB3_4 [Enabled]
USB3_5 [Enabled]
USB3_6 [Enabled]
USB_7 [Enabled]
USB_8 [Enabled]
USB_9 [Enabled]
USB_10 [Enabled]
USB_11 [Enabled]
USB_12 [Enabled]
USB_13 [Enabled]
USB_14 [Enabled]
Network Stack [Disabled]
ErP Ready [Enable(S4+S5)]
Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
Power On By RTC [Disabled]
HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support [Disabled]
USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Disabled]
Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
Device [Crucial_CT960M500SSD1 ]
Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
ThunderBolt Boot Support [Disabled]
AIC Support [Enabled]
AR AIC Support [Disabled]
AIC Location Group [SB PCIE Slot]
AIC Location [PCIEX4_3]
CPU Temperature [Monitor]
MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
VRM Temperature [Monitor]
PCH Temperature [Monitor]
T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
Water Pump Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
5V Voltage [Monitor]
12V Voltage [Monitor]
Anti Surge Support [Disabled]
CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
CPU Upper Temperature [50]
CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
CPU Middle Temperature [45]
CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
CPU Lower Temperature [30]
CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
Water Pump Control [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Up [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Step Down [0 sec]
Chassis Fan 4 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Chassis Fan 4 Profile [Manual]
Chassis Fan 4 Upper Temperature [70]
Chassis Fan 4 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 4 Middle Temperature [45]
Chassis Fan 4 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Chassis Fan 4 Lower Temperature [40]
Chassis Fan 4 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
Fast Boot [Enabled]
Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
POST Report [1 sec]
Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
Launch CSM [Enabled]
Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
OS Type [Other OS]
Setup Animator [Disabled]
Load from Profile [1]
Profile Name [4.4 IBT stable]
Save to Profile [2]
CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
CPU Ratio [Auto]
Cache Ratio [Auto]
Bus Interface [PCIEX1_1]



As mentioned previously, cache max ratio is 41, min is auto. EIST and C states have always been enabled too.

I have posted the settings for 4.3GHz, as the issue is clearer here.

So I can get it stable at 1.23V manual, but if I put this into the additional turbo voltage field, with no offset, all I get is 1.264V minimum. This is the figure that shows in the black box and also in the top right hand corner of the screen in the UEFI after saving and resetting. Settings are as above.

With regards to VID readouts at these settings, in the highest performance state but not too much load (such as in IBT, where I click start and the memory is being filled but the true load hasn't started) vcore reads 1.248V, and VID reads 1.26V. When the RAM is filled and the extreme load starts, the vcore jumps to 1.264V and the VID to 1.284V.

I figured I would post the above before messing with CLRCMOS again, as I have already used it for a few times to try and solve a fan control issue (no success yet) and don't want to fry anything.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Not sure if I can attach txt files here, so I will just put the settings in spoiler tags:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> [2016/03/22 00:07:22]
> Ai Overclock Tuner [Manual]
> BCLK Frequency [100.00]
> ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Disabled]
> CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
> 1-Core Ratio Limit [43]
> 2-Core Ratio Limit [43]
> 3-Core Ratio Limit [43]
> 4-Core Ratio Limit [43]
> BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [100:100]
> DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Disabled]
> DRAM Frequency [DDR4-2200MHz]
> Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
> TPU [Keep Current Settings]
> EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
> CPU SVID Support [Enabled]
> CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Current Limit Max. [Auto]
> Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
> Max CPU Cache Ratio [41]
> Max. CPU Graphics Ratio [Auto]
> CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Adaptive Mode]
> - Offset Mode Sign [-]
> - Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.230]
> - Offset Voltage [0.001]
> DRAM Voltage [1.2400]
> CPU VCCIO Voltage [0.96250]
> CPU System Agent Voltage [1.06250]
> CPU Graphics Voltage Mode [Auto]
> PCH Core Voltage [1.01250]
> CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHA [Auto]
> DRAM CTRL REF Voltage on CHB [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHA DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM0 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank0 BL7 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL0 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL1 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL2 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL3 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL4 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL5 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL6 [Auto]
> DRAM DATA REF Voltage on CHB DIMM1 Rank1 BL7 [Auto]
> FCLK Frequency [1GHz]
> Initial BCLK Frequency [100.00]
> BCLK Amplitude [Auto]
> BCLK Slew Rate [Auto]
> BCLK Spread Spectrum [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency Slew Rate [Auto]
> DRAM VTT Voltage [Auto]
> VPPDDR Voltage [Auto]
> DMI Voltage [Auto]
> Core PLL Voltage [Auto]
> Internal PLL Voltage [Auto]
> PLL Bandwidth [Auto]
> Eventual DRAM Voltage [Auto]
> Eventual CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]
> Maximus Tweak [Auto]
> DRAM CAS# Latency [15]
> DRAM RAS# to CAS# Delay [17]
> DRAM RAS# ACT Time [35]
> DRAM Command Rate [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay L [Auto]
> DRAM RAS# to RAS# Delay S [Auto]
> DRAM REF Cycle Time [Auto]
> DRAM Refresh Interval [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE Recovery Time [Auto]
> DRAM READ to PRE Time [Auto]
> DRAM FOUR ACT WIN Time [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay L [Auto]
> DRAM WRITE to READ Delay S [Auto]
> DRAM CKE Minimum Pulse Width [Auto]
> DRAM Write Latency [Auto]
> tRDRD_sg [Auto]
> tRDRD_dg [Auto]
> tRDWR_sg [Auto]
> tRDWR_dg [Auto]
> tWRWR_sg [Auto]
> tWRWR_dg [Auto]
> tWRRD_sg [Auto]
> tWRRD_dg [Auto]
> tRDRD_dr [Auto]
> tRDRD_dd [Auto]
> tRDWR_dr [Auto]
> tRDWR_dd [Auto]
> tWRWR_dr [Auto]
> tWRWR_dd [Auto]
> tWRRD_dr [Auto]
> tWRRD_dd [Auto]
> TWRPRE [Auto]
> TRDPRE [Auto]
> tREFIX9 [Auto]
> OREF_RI [Auto]
> MRC Fast Boot [Auto]
> DRAM CLK Period [Auto]
> Memory Scrambler [Enabled]
> Channel A DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
> Channel B DIMM Control [Enable both DIMMs]
> MCH Full Check [Auto]
> DLLBwEn [Auto]
> DRAM SPD Write [Disabled]
> XTU Setting [Auto]
> DRAM RTL INIT value [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM RTL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHA DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM0 Rank1) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank0) [Auto]
> DRAM IOL (CHB DIMM1 Rank1) [Auto]
> CHA IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
> CHB IO_Latency_offset [Auto]
> CHA RFR delay [Auto]
> CHB RFR delay [Auto]
> ODT RTT WR (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT PARK (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT NOM (CHA) [Auto]
> ODT RTT WR (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT RTT PARK (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT RTT NOM (CHB) [Auto]
> ODT_READ_DURATION [Auto]
> ODT_READ_DELAY [Auto]
> ODT_WRITE_DURATION [Auto]
> ODT_WRITE_DELAY [Auto]
> Data Rising Slope [Auto]
> Data Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Cmd Rising Slope [Auto]
> Cmd Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Ctl Rising Slope [Auto]
> Ctl Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Clk Rising Slope [Auto]
> Clk Rising Slope Offset [Auto]
> Data Falling Slope [Auto]
> Data Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Cmd Falling Slope [Auto]
> Cmd Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Ctl Falling Slope [Auto]
> Ctl Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> Clk Falling Slope [Auto]
> Clk Falling Slope Offset [Auto]
> CPU Load-line Calibration [Level 4]
> CPU Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU VRM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> VRM Spread Spectrum [Disabled]
> Active Frequency Mode [Disabled]
> CPU Power Duty Control [T.Probe]
> CPU Power Phase Control [Standard]
> CPU Power Thermal Control [115]
> CPU Graphics Load-line Calibration [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Current Capability [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Switching Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Graphics Power Phase Control [Auto]
> DRAM Current Capability [100%]
> DRAM Power Phase Control [Optimized]
> DRAM Switching Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Core/Cache Boot Voltage [Auto]
> DMI Boot Voltage [Auto]
> Core PLL Boot Voltage [Auto]
> CPU System Agent Boot Voltage [Auto]
> CPU VCCIO Boot Voltage [Auto]
> Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
> Turbo Mode [Enabled]
> Long Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
> Package Power Time Window [Auto]
> Short Duration Package Power Limit [Auto]
> IA AC Load Line [Auto]
> IA DC Load Line [Auto]
> Hyper-threading [Enabled]
> Active Processor Cores [All]
> Intel Virtualization Technology [Enabled]
> Hardware Prefetcher [Enabled]
> Adjacent Cache Line Prefetch [Enabled]
> Boot performance mode [Turbo Performance]
> Intel(R) SpeedStep(tm) [Enabled]
> Turbo Mode [Enabled]
> CPU C states [Enabled]
> Enhanced C-states [Enabled]
> CPU C3 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C6 Report [Enabled]
> CPU C7 Report [CPU C7s]
> CPU C8 Report [Enabled]
> Package C State limit [C8]
> CFG lock [Disabled]
> PCI Express Native Power Management [Enabled]
> Native ASPM [Enabled]
> DMI Link ASPM Control [Enabled]
> ASPM Support [Auto]
> DMI Link ASPM Control [L1]
> PEG - ASPM [Auto]
> VT-d [Enabled]
> Primary Display [PEG]
> iGPU Multi-Monitor [Enabled]
> RC6(Render Standby) [Enabled]
> DVMT Pre-Allocated [32M]
> PCIEX16/X8_1 Link Speed [Gen3]
> PCIEX8_2 Link Speed [Gen3]
> DMI Max Link Speed [Gen3]
> Onboard LED [Disabled]
> SupremeFX LED [Disabled]
> Q-Code LED Function [POST Code Only]
> PCH LED [Disabled]
> IOAPIC 24-119 Entries [Enabled]
> PCIe Speed [Gen3]
> Hyper kit Mode [Disabled]
> SATA Controller(s) [Enabled]
> SATA Mode Selection [AHCI]
> SMART Self Test [Enabled]
> Aggressive LPM Support [Disabled]
> SATA6G_1(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_2(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_3(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_4(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_5(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> SATA6G_6(Gray) [Enabled]
> Hot Plug [Disabled]
> Legacy USB Support [Enabled]
> XHCI Hand-off [Disabled]
> USB Keyboard and Mouse Simulator [Enabled]
> Corsair Voyager Mini 0.00 [Auto]
> USB3.1_EA2 [Enabled]
> USB3.1_EC1 [Enabled]
> USB3_1 [Enabled]
> USB3_2 [Enabled]
> USB3_3 [Enabled]
> USB3_4 [Enabled]
> USB3_5 [Enabled]
> USB3_6 [Enabled]
> USB_7 [Enabled]
> USB_8 [Enabled]
> USB_9 [Enabled]
> USB_10 [Enabled]
> USB_11 [Enabled]
> USB_12 [Enabled]
> USB_13 [Enabled]
> USB_14 [Enabled]
> Network Stack [Disabled]
> ErP Ready [Enable(S4+S5)]
> Restore AC Power Loss [Power Off]
> Power On By PCI-E/PCI [Disabled]
> Power On By RTC [Disabled]
> HD Audio Controller [Enabled]
> PCIEX4_3 Slot(black) Bandwidth [Auto]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Controller(USB3.1_EC1/USB3.1_EA2) [Enabled]
> Asmedia USB 3.1 Battery Charging Support [Disabled]
> USB Type C Power Switch [Auto]
> ASMedia Storage Controller (SATA6G_E12) [Disabled]
> Intel LAN Controller [Enabled]
> Intel PXE Option ROM [Disabled]
> Device [Crucial_CT960M500SSD1 ]
> Intel Thunderbolt Technology [USB 3.1 Mode]
> ThunderBolt Boot Support [Disabled]
> AIC Support [Enabled]
> AR AIC Support [Disabled]
> AIC Location Group [SB PCIE Slot]
> AIC Location [PCIEX4_3]
> CPU Temperature [Monitor]
> MotherBoard Temperature [Monitor]
> VRM Temperature [Monitor]
> PCH Temperature [Monitor]
> T_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor1 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor2 Temperature [Monitor]
> EXT_Sensor3 Temperature [Monitor]
> CPU Fan Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Optional Fan Speed [Monitor]
> Water Pump Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> Chassis Fan 4 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed [Monitor]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed [Monitor]
> CPU Core Voltage [Monitor]
> 3.3V Voltage [Monitor]
> 5V Voltage [Monitor]
> 12V Voltage [Monitor]
> Anti Surge Support [Disabled]
> CPU Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> CPU Fan Step Up [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Step Down [0 sec]
> CPU Fan Speed Lower Limit [200 RPM]
> CPU Fan Profile [Manual]
> CPU Upper Temperature [50]
> CPU Fan Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> CPU Middle Temperature [45]
> CPU Fan Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [60]
> CPU Lower Temperature [30]
> CPU Fan Min. Duty Cycle (%) [34]
> Water Pump Control [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 1 Step Up [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Step Down [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 2 Step Up [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Step Down [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 2 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 2 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 2 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 2 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 2 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 2 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 3 Step Up [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Step Down [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 3 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 3 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 3 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 3 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 3 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 3 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Chassis Fan 4 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Chassis Fan 4 Step Up [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 4 Step Down [0 sec]
> Chassis Fan 4 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Chassis Fan 4 Profile [Manual]
> Chassis Fan 4 Upper Temperature [70]
> Chassis Fan 4 Max. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 4 Middle Temperature [45]
> Chassis Fan 4 Middle. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Chassis Fan 4 Lower Temperature [40]
> Chassis Fan 4 Min. Duty Cycle (%) [100]
> Allow Fan Stop [Disabled]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 1 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 1 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 1 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 2 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 2 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 2 Profile [Standard]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Control [DC Mode]
> Extension Fan 3 Q-Fan Source [CPU]
> Extension Fan 3 Speed Low Limit [200 RPM]
> Extension Fan 3 Profile [Standard]
> Fast Boot [Enabled]
> Next Boot after AC Power Loss [Normal Boot]
> Boot Logo Display [Disabled]
> POST Report [1 sec]
> Boot up NumLock State [Enabled]
> Above 4G Decoding [Disabled]
> Wait For 'F1' If Error [Enabled]
> Option ROM Messages [Enabled]
> Interrupt 19 Capture [Disabled]
> Setup Mode [Advanced Mode]
> Launch CSM [Enabled]
> Boot Device Control [UEFI and Legacy OPROM]
> Boot from Network Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from Storage Devices [Legacy only]
> Boot from PCI-E/PCI Expansion Devices [Legacy only]
> OS Type [Other OS]
> Setup Animator [Disabled]
> Load from Profile [1]
> Profile Name [4.4 IBT stable]
> Save to Profile [2]
> CPU Core Voltage [Auto]
> VCCSA Voltage [Auto]
> BCLK Frequency [Auto]
> CPU Ratio [Auto]
> Cache Ratio [Auto]
> Bus Interface [PCIEX1_1]
> 
> 
> 
> As mentioned previously, cache max ratio is 41, min is auto. EIST and C states have always been enabled too.
> 
> I have posted the settings for 4.3GHz, as the issue is clearer here.
> 
> So I can get it stable at 1.23V manual, but if I put this into the additional turbo voltage field, with no offset, all I get is 1.264V minimum. This is the figure that shows in the black box and also in the top right hand corner of the screen in the UEFI after saving and resetting. Settings are as above.
> 
> With regards to VID readouts at these settings, in the highest performance state but not too much load (such as in IBT, where I click start and the memory is being filled but the true load hasn't started) vcore reads *1.248V, and VID reads 1.26V. When the RAM is filled and the extreme load starts, the vcore jumps to 1.264V and the VID to 1.284V.*
> 
> I figured I would post the above before messing with CLRCMOS again, as I have already used it for a few times to try and solve a fan control issue (no success yet) and don't want to fry anything.


FYI - clrcmos will restore factory defaults - no frying of anything. With adaptive, if the vcore reading on th etop right of the tweaker page, or the Monitor vcore report is 1.264V, the system is not working properly while in bios

really need to clrcmos OR Load Optimized Defaults on using the bios menu option.

from your settings:
Odd dram ration - ENABLED
CPUSVID - AUTO (the rules work vvery well)
CPU VCCIO - AUTO
Sys Agent - AUTO
dram timings:

tRAS >= cas+tRDD+tRTP (probably 40)
Power Phgase - Optimized or Extreme (optimized if you want power savings, tho with adaptive, extreme is better in bringing phase units back up from standby)
Dram POwer = EXTREME (this should be the default setting)
Disable C-states (for now) when using Adaptive Idle will already be a low power config. you can enable this later if wanted, buty it may cause some problems resuming from sleep)

use the paperclip to attach a file:


----------



## Odaik

Thanks again man, will get on it asap.

Just a quick one before I do though - are you sure setting SA and CPUVCCIO to auto is safe? Don't these voltages scale to sometimes dangerous levels with a RAM OC? I know the RAM is only 2200MHz at the moment but I intend to put it back to 3000MHz when I finish stability testing the CPU.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Not sure if I can attach txt files here, so I will just put the settings in spoiler tags:
> 
> As mentioned previously, cache max ratio is 41, min is auto. EIST and C states have always been enabled too.
> 
> I have posted the settings for 4.3GHz, as the issue is clearer here.
> 
> So I can get it stable at 1.23V manual, but if I put this into the additional turbo voltage field, with no offset, all I get is 1.264V minimum. This is the figure that shows in the black box and also in the top right hand corner of the screen in the UEFI after saving and resetting. Settings are as above.
> 
> With regards to VID readouts at these settings, in the highest performance state but not too much load (such as in IBT, where I click start and the memory is being filled but the true load hasn't started) vcore reads 1.248V, and VID reads 1.26V. When the RAM is filled and the extreme load starts, the vcore jumps to 1.264V and the VID to 1.284V.
> 
> I figured I would post the above before messing with CLRCMOS again, as I have already used it for a few times to try and solve a fan control issue (no success yet) and don't want to fry anything.


These are my stable settings if you want to give it a try. Keep in mind that your CPU might need higher Additional Turbo voltage setting than mine. Also, keep in mind that I have XMP enabled.

Ai Overclock Tuner [XMP]
XMP [XMP DDR4-3200 16-18-18-38-1.35V]
BCLK Frequency [Auto]
ASUS MultiCore Enhancement [Auto]
CPU Core Ratio [Sync All Cores]
1-Core Ratio Limit [46]
2-Core Ratio Limit [46]
3-Core Ratio Limit [46]
4-Core Ratio Limit [46]
BCLK Frequency : DRAM Frequency Ratio [Auto]
DRAM Odd Ratio Mode [Enabled]
DRAM Frequency [DDR4-3200MHz]
Xtreme Tweaking [Disabled]
TPU [Keep Current Settings]
EPU Power Saving Mode [Disabled]
CPU SVID Support [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. [255.50]
Min. CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
Max CPU Cache Ratio [Auto]
CPU Core/Cache Voltage [Adaptive Mode]
- Offset Mode Sign [+]
- Additional Turbo Mode CPU Core Voltage [1.240]
- Offset Voltage [Auto]
DRAM Voltage [1.3500]
CPU VCCIO Voltage [Auto]
CPU System Agent Voltage [Auto]
PCH Core Voltage [Auto]
CPU Standby Voltage [Auto]


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks again man, will get on it asap.
> 
> Just a quick one before I do though - are you sure setting SA and CPUVCCIO to auto is safe? Don't these voltages scale to sometimes dangerous levels with a RAM OC? I know the RAM is only 2200MHz at the moment but I intend to put it back to 3000MHz when I finish stability testing the CPU.


At this point you should keep the ram at stock 2133 until you get the core and cache settled. then Ram... then you may need to tweak vcore to help cache along. Auto VSA and VCCIO are fine until you get >3200 ram speed.. .even 3466 (1.25V VSa and 1.212V VCCIO will cover most ram frequencies). at 3600+ take control to keep it under 1.35 VSa and VCCIO I've not needed to go above 1.2375 for 4000.
check here for an idea: http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/0_20


----------



## Odaik

OK! Just spent a little time tweaking and trying out those settings you gave me.

First I tried just making the changes you suggested a few posts above, but that didn't change anything.

So then I went ahead and hit the CLRCMOS button, and entered the settings you suggested in post #4181, changing nothing else. So it did boot in adaptive mode, with 1.22V "additional turbo" and +0.01V "offset" voltage applied. This time, when I saved and reset, the BIOS loaded up with 1.2V showing in the top right hand corner. I thought this was a positive result, but noticed the clock frequency was only 4000Mhz rather than the 4300MHz your settings should net. Then I remembered a setting under "CPU configuration" that dictates the boot performance mode. After the CLRCMOS, this was on auto and it turns out the CPU is in the non-turbo state when in the BIOS.

I then put this back to "turbo performance mode", saved, reset and this time the BIOS loaded up with 1.264V vcore loaded. So exactly as before.

To recap, I set the following:

- 1.22V additional turbo voltage
- 0.01V offset
- x43 multiplier

With booting in non-turbo mode selected, the BIOS displays 1.2V vcore in the menu. With booting in max turbo mode selected, the BIOS displays 1.264V again in the top right hand corner.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> OK! Just spent a little time tweaking and trying out those settings you gave me.
> 
> First I tried just making the changes you suggested a few posts above, but that didn't change anything.
> 
> So then I went ahead and hit the CLRCMOS button, and entered the settings you suggested in post #4181, changing nothing else. So it did boot in adaptive mode, with 1.22V "additional turbo" and +0.01V "offset" voltage applied. This time, when I saved and reset, the BIOS loaded up with 1.2V showing in the top right hand corner. I thought this was a positive result, but noticed the clock frequency was only 4000Mhz rather than the 4300MHz your settings should net. Then I remembered a setting under "CPU configuration" that dictates the boot performance mode. After the CLRCMOS, this was on auto and it turns out the CPU is in the non-turbo state when in the BIOS.
> 
> I then put this back to "turbo performance mode", saved, reset and this time the BIOS loaded up with 1.264V vcore loaded. So exactly as before.
> 
> To recap, I set the following:
> 
> - 1.22V additional turbo voltage
> - 0.01V offset
> - x43 multiplier
> 
> With booting in non-turbo mode selected, the BIOS displays 1.2V vcore in the menu. With booting in max turbo mode selected, the BIOS displays 1.264V again in the top right hand corner.


right. that's the correct behavior if you want turbo mode for bios (why?). What does it show in cpuZ when in windows.


----------



## Odaik

Hey

It's as before in Windows - 1.248V vcore and 1.26V VID.

In any case the amount entered into the additional turbo voltage field (1.23V or 1.22V + 0.01V) clearly isn't getting used as the actual turbo voltage, in BIOS or Windows.

LLC setting doesn't make a difference either, unless under heavy load (not necessarily always the case when in turbo mode).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Hey
> 
> It's as before in Windows - 1.248V vcore and 1.26V VID.
> 
> In any case the amount entered into the additional turbo voltage field (1.23V or 1.22V + 0.01V) clearly isn't getting used as the actual turbo voltage, in BIOS or Windows.
> 
> LLC setting doesn't make a difference either, unless under heavy load (not necessarily always the case when in turbo mode).


well, if in windows, set up as I detailed, and with BALANCED power plan selected - more specifically, min proc state = 0% in advanced power settings - adaptive voltage is not down volting to ~ 0.8V... you either have a bad cpu, bad MB or a borked bios. sorry. good luck.


----------



## Odaik

Hey

Sorry, I think I may have explained the problem badly. The CPU does undervolt fine in Windows, down to something like 0.4V when idle. The issue is just that I can't get it to hold the turbo voltage that I set in the "additional turbo voltage" field. It's always a lot higher than what I set, or what I need it to be. That's the only issue I have, the idle voltages look fine to me.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Hey
> 
> Sorry, I think I may have explained the problem badly. The CPU does undervolt fine in Windows, down to something like 0.4V when idle. The issue is just that I can't get it to hold the turbo voltage that I set in the "additional turbo voltage" field. It's always a lot higher than what I set, or what I need it to be. That's the only issue I have, the idle voltages look fine to me.


Set the LLC to Level5.


----------



## Odaik

LLC level 5 just makes it go even higher - at the moment I've left it at level 4.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> LLC level 5 just makes it go even higher - at the moment I've left it at level 4.


What happens if you go to LLC3?


----------



## Odaik

Drops just a little bit below what the BIOS sets as the turbo voltage - the voltage I set though is still ignored at this point.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Drops just a little bit below what the BIOS sets as the turbo voltage - the voltage I set though is still ignored at this point.


one last time.. you cannot use *Additional* Turbo Voltage to provide a voltage lower than the VID for the max turbo frequency. you need to use offset or manual (manual does this by "voltage override: so disable CPUSVID, Offset does this by a negative offset to the requested (VID) voltage throughout the entire VID table). if that really is what you are trying to accomplish

Honestly, it is hard to grasp what you are attempting to accomplish. As I would ask any/everyone, "what does finished look like?"


----------



## Odaik

Yes, I understand that as others have mentioned it too. But you said in your post a couple of pages back that if the BIOS is just setting its own voltage of 1.264 and ignoring my setting then that the system is responding incorrectly, I think that's where the confusion came in here.

If it is in fact responding correctly then things seem to be working as they should - it is a disappointing result nonetheless though as its a very high voltage to be running for such a modest multiplier setting.

As mentioned previously, my aim is to use adaptive to lower the load turbo voltage, without lowering the rest of the voltage curve (which is what offset would do). I can see others have suggested lowering the voltage to the extent that I want to is not possible as the values I put in are below fall below the VID, but you mentioned in your post #4196 that this is incorrect and that the BIOS was not responding correctly to my input. It seems there has been a misunderstanding, no harm done either way - it is just disappointing that the setup isn't flexible enough to allow me to do what I was aiming for.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Yes, I understand that as others have mentioned it too. But you said in your post a couple of pages back that if the BIOS is just setting its own voltage of 1.264 and ignoring my setting then that the system is responding incorrectly, I think that's where the confusion came in here.
> 
> If it is in fact responding correctly then things seem to be working as they should - it is a disappointing result nonetheless though as its a very high voltage to be running for such a modest multiplier setting.
> 
> As mentioned previously, my aim is to use adaptive to lower the load turbo voltage, without lowering the rest of the voltage curve (which is what offset would do). I can see others have suggested lowering the voltage to the extent that I want to is not possible as the values I put in are below fall below the VID, but you mentioned in your post #4196 that this is incorrect and that the BIOS was not responding correctly to my input. It seems there has been a misunderstanding, no harm done either way - it is just disappointing that the setup isn't flexible enough to allow me to do what I was aiming for.


Its too close to your stock frequencies and stock voltage to really make any difference. Imo, the voltages is nothing to worry about, because all of the voltages run higher on Skylake comparatively to previous gens. A lot of stock samples tested back during release had stock voltages at stock speeds under load of 1.3-1.4 (!). As long as your temps are fine, that voltage isn't a problem at all.

Hell, if guys can get away with 1.46-1.49 just for 4.7-4.9, 1.264 isn't going to kill your chip. Watch your temps, keep them under control, and don't worry about the voltages considering you're keeping it constant at 1.264. Its not fluctuating higher like it would with Auto, so I don't really see any issues with the voltage as is right now.

Try moving the multiplier to 44 and see if you can find a voltage that is low for that, like around 1.312V. You'll probably get slightly better performance at marginally higher temps, a worthy tradeoff imo.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Yes, I understand that as others have mentioned it too. But you said in your post a couple of pages back that if the BIOS is just setting its own voltage of 1.264 and ignoring my setting then that the system is responding incorrectly, I think that's where the confusion came in here.
> 
> If it is in fact responding correctly then things seem to be working as they should - it is a disappointing result nonetheless though as its a very high voltage to be running for such a modest multiplier setting.
> 
> As mentioned previously, my aim is to use adaptive to lower the load turbo voltage, without lowering the rest of the voltage curve (which is what offset would do). I can see others have suggested lowering the voltage to the extent that I want to is not possible as the values I put in are below fall below the VID, but you mentioned in your post #4196 that this is incorrect and that the BIOS was not responding correctly to my input. It seems there has been a misunderstanding, no harm done either way - it is just disappointing that the setup isn't flexible enough to allow me to do what I was aiming for.


As above, still trying to figure out why you're testing on such a low multiplier? Your setup at stock/optimised already runs at x42 on all cores on our boards. Move up to x45 and see if you can get something like 1.3v play nice.

Did you try what I showed you few pages ago on your chip? Boot in optimised, then with adaptive 1.2v and then changed to LLC5, what do you see for both vcore and vid via hwinfo64? Remember that VID is set by Intel at factory and nothing we can do about it, it _should_ be right but IMO at least it can also be broken, nothing to do with the boards.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Yes, I understand that as others have mentioned it too. But you said in your post a couple of pages back that if the BIOS is just setting its own voltage of 1.264 and ignoring my setting then that the system is responding incorrectly, I think that's where the confusion came in here.
> 
> If it is in fact responding correctly then things seem to be working as they should - it is a disappointing result nonetheless though as its a very high voltage to be running for such a modest multiplier setting.
> 
> As mentioned previously, my aim is to use adaptive to lower the load turbo voltage, without lowering the rest of the voltage curve (which is what offset would do). I can see others have suggested lowering the voltage to the extent that I want to is not possible as the values I put in are below fall below the VID, but you mentioned in your post #4196 that this is incorrect and that the BIOS was not responding correctly to my input. It seems there has been a misunderstanding, no harm done either way - it is just disappointing that the setup isn't flexible enough to allow me to do what I was aiming for.











erm, anyway... the best you can do with the available voltage control tools is to use manual voltage and c-states to park cores in low power/idle state. There is no negative Additional Turbo Voltage. The voltage you see in bios when post is at Turbo performance is the no-load max vcore turbo will push. Under a load in the OS, use LLC to lower the load voltage which is all that matters since idle voltage is meaningless - voltage does not do work, only current does. We only manipulate the voltage that current is flowing at.
Bottom line, net-net.. etc: Running a K chip at 44 is no benefit over 42 stock for anything real-work activity. You have what appears to be a low voltage chip, 46 with cache the same will be ~ 80mV more than your 44 manual voltage. get that stable with proper bios settings, move on to ram and then Enjoy!


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm, anyway... the best you can do with the available voltage control tools is to use manual voltage and c-states to park cores in low power/idle state. There is no negative Additional Turbo Voltage. The voltage you see in bios when post is at Turbo performance is the no-load max vcore turbo will push. Under a load in the OS, use LLC to lower the load voltage which is all that matters since idle voltage is meaningless - voltage does not do work, only current does. We only manipulate the voltage that current is flowing at.
> Bottom line, net-net.. etc: Running a K chip at 44 is no benefit over 42 stock for anything real-work activity. You have what appears to be a low voltage chip, 46 with cache the same will be ~ 80mV more than your 44 manual voltage. get that stable with proper bios settings, move on to ram and then Enjoy!


Totally agree. Not sure why you are using such a low multiplier on a K chip. You should set the multiplier to 46 if your cooling allows for that. x46 seems to be the sweet spot for these skylake chips. Otherwise, spending the extra $$$ for a K chip is a waste really.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> erm, anyway... the best you can do with the available voltage control tools is to use manual voltage and c-states to park cores in low power/idle state. There is no negative Additional Turbo Voltage. The voltage you see in bios when post is at Turbo performance is the no-load max vcore turbo will push. Under a load in the OS, use LLC to lower the load voltage which is all that matters since idle voltage is meaningless - voltage does not do work, only current does. We only manipulate the voltage that current is flowing at.
> Bottom line, net-net.. etc: Running a K chip at 44 is no benefit over 42 stock for anything real-work activity. You have what appears to be a low voltage chip, 46 with cache the same will be ~ 80mV more than your 44 manual voltage. get that stable with proper bios settings, move on to ram and then Enjoy!


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> Totally agree. Not sure why you are using such a low multiplier on a K chip. You should set the multiplier to 46 if your cooling allows for that. x46 seems to be the sweet spot for these skylake chips. Otherwise, spending the extra $$$ for a K chip is a waste really.


Just trying to follow along the conversation with Odaik the past few days, and learn a little about over-clocking... With a multiplier set to 46, what temps are you looking to avoid getting above? Also, the BIOS setup instructions that have been given, are these specific to a certain ASUS board or do they apply to any Z170 board?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Just trying to follow along the conversation with Odaik the past few days, and learn a little about over-clocking... With a multiplier set to 46, what temps are you looking to avoid getting above? Also, the BIOS setup instructions that have been given, are these specific to a certain ASUS board or do they apply to any Z170 board?


the temperature peak depends on several things: cooling kit and stresstest. If you stick with realbench or x264, with a good air cooler, low 70s should be the limit. AIO.. a few degrees lower (my NH-D14 and H80iV2 are about the same. Custom water... high 50, low 60s for 4.6 at say.. 1.4V. I delidded my 6700K, so at 4.7/4.7 and 1.45V it never really gets above 65C w/ custom water. (does hit 70c at 1.575V in XTU bench at 50/49 tho.








)

just work your way up the multipliers slowly and stop when you either hit your personal limits for voltage and/or temps... or the cpu tops out.
(it's really not all that complicated to get a good 24/7 OC)
Read the guides in the OP.


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the temperature peak depends on several things: cooling kit and stresstest. If you stick with realbench or x264, with a good air cooler, low 70s should be the limit. AIO.. a few degrees lower (my NH-D14 and H80iV2 are about the same. Custom water... high 50, low 60s for 4.6 at say.. 1.4V. I delidded my 6700K, so at 4.7/4.7 and 1.45V it never really gets above 65C w/ custom water. (does hit 70c at 1.575V in XTU bench at 50/49 tho.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 
> just work your way up the multipliers slowly and stop when you either hit your personal limits for voltage and/or temps... or the cpu tops out.
> (it's really not all that complicated to get a good 24/7 OC)
> Read the guides in the OP.


LOL. Dude, I'm just learning, so I have no personal limits. Part of my learning, is to learn what my personal limits should be. At this point, I just don't want to toast anything...

Appreciate the reply! I've had a tendency to run my PC's 24/7/365. But this one I thought, I would revisit sleep-mode. Maybe not such a good idea... I tried to follow the in the OP, but that's where things fell apart. It suggested using AI Suite 3 to get an idea of what settings to get you in the ball-park, but not actually have it make the changes to BIOS. Each time I try the 5-point optimization, it acts like it will change my BIOS. So I bail out... I have read several other general guides on over-clocking, but they are always different CPU/mobos. Something tells me I better stick to a forum that centers itself around what I actually have.


----------



## error-id10t

You're in the wrong thread ..sort of. Go to the Intel CPU thread on how to OC the chip. Just to add to what jpmboy said, your temps do also vary from ambient and simply from the chip itself, they're not all equal though much closer nowadays.

For every day programs which are not power viruses I wouldn't like seeing 70+ but that's me. The chip throttles at 100 and I think turns the computer off at 125 or something (I'm sure someone will say the right numbers).

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics

On your other question, the terminology used here is across all ASUS boards though the ROG boards may have additional options, otherwise it's the same.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Its too close to your stock frequencies and stock voltage to really make any difference. Imo, the voltages is nothing to worry about, because all of the voltages run higher on Skylake comparatively to previous gens. A lot of stock samples tested back during release had stock voltages at stock speeds under load of 1.3-1.4 (!). As long as your temps are fine, that voltage isn't a problem at all.
> 
> Hell, if guys can get away with 1.46-1.49 just for 4.7-4.9, 1.264 isn't going to kill your chip. Watch your temps, keep them under control, and don't worry about the voltages considering you're keeping it constant at 1.264. Its not fluctuating higher like it would with Auto, so I don't really see any issues with the voltage as is right now.
> 
> Try moving the multiplier to 44 and see if you can find a voltage that is low for that, like around 1.312V. You'll probably get slightly better performance at marginally higher temps, a worthy tradeoff imo.


I've tried testing at 4.4, and have found 1.28V seems to work - it's stable for 20 runs (about 3 hours?) in IBT anyway. Still got to try OCCT. The temps are peaking at 69C which is as high as I am comfortable with to be honest so I won't be pushing it any further with this cooler unfortunately.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> As above, still trying to figure out why you're testing on such a low multiplier? Your setup at stock/optimised already runs at x42 on all cores on our boards. Move up to x45 and see if you can get something like 1.3v play nice.
> 
> Did you try what I showed you few pages ago on your chip? Boot in optimised, then with adaptive 1.2v and then changed to LLC5, what do you see for both vcore and vid via hwinfo64? Remember that VID is set by Intel at factory and nothing we can do about it, it _should_ be right but IMO at least it can also be broken, nothing to do with the boards.


So I tried this out of interest to see what would happen, and unfortunately the voltage applied automatically by the BIOS program shot right up. I loaded optimized defaults as you say, and changing only LLC to level 5. 1.344V reported in the BIOS, but when I booted into Windows HWinfo was reporting ~1.42V for the VID and vcore. So I panicked and just hit the reset button so that I could change back to my (lower voltage) settings. Any idea why it applied such a high voltage, and should I be concerned about damage to the chip at all?

I have also been tinkering with some settings to see if I can use a lower voltage to keep it stable at 4.4. One of the suggestions made earlier was to change the CPU phase power control mode from "standard" to "optimized". Can anyone explain the difference between these modes? I appreciate the former uses Intel's programming to dictate power phase operation, while the latter uses Asus logic. But I can't find anything on actual functional differences. I've decided against using Extreme as I would want it to continue shutting down phases during idle for power saving.

As I understand it, with all modes (inc Intel Standard), the number of phases active during load is the same (all of them switched on), and so only the voltage response during idle or the transition from idle to load is actually affected by the choice of phase control mode. So would I be right in saying that after a short period under heavy load, the power provided by all modes looks the same and that it wouldn't help therefore to use a different mode to help pass a lengthy stress test (one that produces errors after a long period, rather than one which fails immediately after starting)?

I've been doing all my stress testing with "Standard" applied. I'd be really miffed if it turned out I could have chosen "optimized" for example and been able to choose a lower vcore setting to pass the same tests (making my current values for stable voltages useless, wasting hours).


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> So I tried this out of interest to see what would happen, and unfortunately the voltage applied automatically by the BIOS program shot right up. I loaded optimized defaults as you say, and changing only LLC to level 5. 1.344V reported in the BIOS, but when I booted into Windows HWinfo was reporting ~1.42V for the VID and vcore. So I panicked and just hit the reset button so that I could change back to my (lower voltage) settings. Any idea why it applied such a high voltage, and should I be concerned about damage to the chip at all?
> 
> I have also been tinkering with some settings to see if I can use a lower voltage to keep it stable at 4.4. One of the suggestions made earlier was to change the CPU phase power control mode from "standard" to "optimized". Can anyone explain the difference between these modes? I appreciate the former uses Intel's programming to dictate power phase operation, while the latter uses Asus logic. But I can't find anything on actual functional differences. I've decided against using Extreme as I would want it to continue shutting down phases during idle for power saving.
> 
> I've been doing all my stress testing with "Standard" applied. I'd be really miffed if it turned out I could have chosen "optimized" for example and been able to choose a lower vcore setting to pass the same tests (making my current values for stable voltages useless, wasting hours).


Don't worry about running 1.42v for little while, plenty of people do that 24/7 it won't hurt your chip. If you did what I did and that's what you saw (mine was 1.312v as per my screenshot) then that is the difference between our 2 chips. This was just to show you that the differences come from the chip, not the board(s) and how you've seen posts stating Adaptive cannot overcome built-in VID and it doesn't mean your chip is poor.

Regarding phases, you bought a HERO board so I fail to understand why you're going for 100% power-savings (I saw your BIOS output earlier and you've ticked all power saving boxes) which at the end of the day, don't deliver much and may be worse as now it's having to bring your system up from low states to just do a simple task (vicious cycle - there are quite a few people here who can explain this much better than my simple statement there). These should be retained at Extreme to give you the performance you bought (IMO at least and at the very least optimised - not standard).

http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index6.html

The above is the easiest way I can show you power savings at idle (also talks about SVID etc), as you can see it's quite minimal when you compare none versus all. Simply using Adaptive you're already achieving alot.


----------



## error-id10t

Question.

Is there a way to sync RGB lights with the Hero stock the same way as Hero Alpha and Formula? eg, I'm looking at the below, but as far as I see I don't have this connector on my mobo so the adapter is quite useless which would sync the lights. Without this, is there a way to sync them?

https://www.pccasegear.com/products/34418/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-led-strip-rgb-kit-60cm


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Question.
> 
> Is there a way to sync RGB lights with the Hero stock the same way as Hero Alpha and Formula? eg, I'm looking at the below, but as far as I see I don't have this connector on my mobo so the adapter is quite useless which would sync the lights. Without this, is there a way to sync them?
> 
> https://www.pccasegear.com/products/34418/cablemod-widebeam-magnetic-led-strip-rgb-kit-60cm


You need an onboard RGB strip header to use Aura for light control of the strip.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> I've tried testing at 4.4, and have found 1.28V seems to work - it's stable for 20 runs (about 3 hours?) in IBT anyway. Still got to try OCCT. The temps are peaking at 69C which is as high as I am comfortable with to be honest so I won't be pushing it any further with this cooler unfortunately.
> So I tried this out of interest to see what would happen, and unfortunately the voltage applied automatically by the BIOS program shot right up. I loaded optimized defaults as you say, and changing only LLC to level 5. 1.344V reported in the BIOS, but when I booted into Windows HWinfo was reporting ~1.42V for the VID and vcore. So I panicked and just hit the reset button so that I could change back to my (lower voltage) settings. Any idea why it applied such a high voltage, and should I be concerned about damage to the chip at all?
> 
> I have also been tinkering with some settings to see if I can use a lower voltage to keep it stable at 4.4. One of the suggestions made earlier was to change the CPU phase power control mode from "standard" to "optimized". Can anyone explain the difference between these modes? I appreciate the former uses Intel's programming to dictate power phase operation, while the latter uses Asus logic. But I can't find anything on actual functional differences. I've decided against using Extreme as I would want it to continue shutting down phases during idle for power saving.
> 
> As I understand it, with all modes (inc Intel Standard), the number of phases active during load is the same (all of them switched on), and so only the voltage response during idle or the transition from idle to load is actually affected by the choice of phase control mode. So would I be right in saying that after a short period under heavy load, the power provided by all modes looks the same and that it wouldn't help therefore to use a different mode to help pass a lengthy stress test (one that produces errors after a long period, rather than one which fails immediately after starting)?
> 
> I've been doing all my stress testing with "Standard" applied. I'd be really miffed if it turned out I could have chosen "optimized" for example and been able to choose a lower vcore setting to pass the same tests (making my current values for stable voltages useless, wasting hours).


Can you post a screen shot or snip from windows showing ASUS Turbo Vcore, cpuZ and windows advanced power settings with min proc state visible like this (from my x99 rig, so ignore the numbers)


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> -


As mentioned 1.42v is not going to explode your chip. There are people that run at that voltage for extended periods of time without problems so far. What I would do is this:

1. Ignore power savings (for now, if you really care about power, we can get back to it later)

2. Load ASUS' overclocking profile (the first one, not the ones with bclk changes)

3. Set the settings back to what you were testing (multiplier, voltage... cache to stock, ram to stock, we're not testing it right now)

4. Stress with x264 overnight instead of OCCT. OCCT is very difficult to pass, it's up there with Prime95 v28.7. Serious stuff.

5. Once core is done, see if it passes if cache is same multiplier as core, if not, you know what to do

6. Then worry about power savings

You can always use bclk changes to go in between multipliers.

I don't know why you want your voltage so low. Is power that incredibly expensive where you live?

Here's my little power test I did many months ago:



It's probably best to take general overclocking stuff to an overclocking thread (like mine) instead of doing it here in the Asus support thread. Asking what particular settings do in this thread makes perfect sense, but you will get a higher rate of direct answers if you just ask about the settings here.

GL HF


----------



## Odaik

Thanks again for the responses guys.

Good to hear that the high voltage applied isn't likely to damage my CPU. I'm aware people run higher but my main concern with that is that no one has had a retail chip for longer than 7 months, hence maybe the long term effects not being known yet.

The reason I'm keeping the voltage as low as possible is to reduce electromigration over time, I do tend to keep CPUs for a very long time, 5+ years (even if I don't use them personally, they will end up in another family member's machine). Heat dump from the system is something I also try to minimise, using power saving technology might not save a huge amount off of an electricity bill, but after a day's use the reduction in the amount of heat that has been transferred to a room is very noticeable.

Having said that, its been suggested using adaptive mode will have achieved the bulk of the savings I am after and that I should consider using the "extreme" presets for phase control on my Asus board. Has anyone ever measured the difference in power draw (idle) between the various settings?

I'm just wondering if any of the Asus reps in this thread can elaborate on the actual functional differences between the "standard" and "optimized" settings for the CPU power phase control? The UEFI description implies that both will shut down phases when not required, but doesn't explain the differences any further.

@*Jpmboy*, unfortunately I don't have any Asus software installed due to an installer bug, but I can tell you the CPU-Z voltage readout varies between 0.64V and 1.28V while typing this, and that my windows power management plan has min proc state at 0%.









Finally, there seems to be a huge number of settings hidden in other pages that I haven't come across before. For example:



Can these all be left on auto? The only thing I've changed is Fclk to 1GHz. CPU eventual and standby voltages are also on auto at the moment, along with all boot voltages. Just wanting to double check before going back to stress testing with the recommended settings.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks again for the responses guys.
> 
> Good to hear that the high voltage applied isn't likely to damage my CPU. I'm aware people run higher but my main concern with that is that no one has had a retail chip for longer than 7 months, hence maybe the long term effects not being known yet.
> 
> The reason I'm keeping the voltage as low as possible is to reduce electromigration over time, I do tend to keep CPUs for a very long time, 5+ years (even if I don't use them personally, they will end up in another family member's machine). Heat dump from the system is something I also try to minimise, using power saving technology might not save a huge amount off of an electricity bill, but after a day's use the reduction in the amount of heat that has been transferred to a room is very noticeable.
> 
> Having said that, its been suggested using adaptive mode will have achieved the bulk of the savings I am after and that I should consider using the "extreme" presets for phase control on my Asus board. Has anyone ever measured the difference in power draw (idle) between the various settings?
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of the Asus reps in this thread can elaborate on the actual functional differences between the "standard" and "optimized" settings for the CPU power phase control? The UEFI description implies that both will shut down phases when not required, but doesn't explain the differences any further.
> 
> @*Jpmboy*, unfortunately I don't have any Asus software installed due to an installer bug, but I can tell you the CPU-Z voltage readout varies between 0.64V and 1.28V while typing this, and that my windows power management plan has min proc state at 0%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there seems to be a huge number of settings hidden in other pages that I haven't come across before. For example:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can these all be left on auto? The only thing I've changed is Fclk to 1GHz. CPU eventual and standby voltages are also on auto at the moment, along with all boot voltages. Just wanting to double check before going back to stress testing with the recommended settings.


Auto is fine for those.

If you are having problems installing the Asus software, make sure you go to the download page for your board and get the latest versions...the early ones had problems for some people, myself included.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> It's probably best to take general overclocking stuff to an overclocking thread (like mine) instead of doing it here in the Asus support thread. Asking what particular settings do in this thread makes perfect sense, but you will get a higher rate of direct answers if you just ask about the settings here.


Hello

In this instance it really doesn't mater where this is posted. Attempting to do something that is contrary to Intel's programming is a fail regardless where the questions are asked.


----------



## Odaik

Fair enough, but given I'm now asking about something else it's probably a moot point...

With regards to phase power control, I probably have my answer as I simply tested power drawn at the wall during idle and load with both "standard/optimized" and "extreme" settings for both CPU and DRAM. In case anyone is interested, there is no difference at load and barely 1W difference at idle, so I've just left it at extreme.

On the voltages I've posted about above, can anyone confirm how the auto rules work while overclocking? I've learnt not to trust the board logic when it comes to some voltages as they tend to set them very high.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Thanks again for the responses guys.
> 
> Good to hear that the high voltage applied isn't likely to damage my CPU. I'm aware people run higher but my main concern with that is that no one has had a retail chip for longer than 7 months, hence maybe the long term effects not being known yet.
> 
> The reason I'm keeping the voltage as low as possible is to reduce electromigration over time, I do tend to keep CPUs for a very long time, 5+ years (even if I don't use them personally, they will end up in another family member's machine). Heat dump from the system is something I also try to minimise, using power saving technology might not save a huge amount off of an electricity bill, but after a day's use the reduction in the amount of heat that has been transferred to a room is very noticeable.
> 
> Having said that, its been suggested using adaptive mode will have achieved the bulk of the savings I am after and that I should consider using the "extreme" presets for phase control on my Asus board. Has anyone ever measured the difference in power draw (idle) between the various settings?
> 
> I'm just wondering if any of the Asus reps in this thread can elaborate on the actual functional differences between the "standard" and "optimized" settings for the CPU power phase control? The UEFI description implies that both will shut down phases when not required, but doesn't explain the differences any further.
> 
> @*Jpmboy*, unfortunately I don't have any Asus software installed due to an installer bug, but I can tell you the CPU-Z voltage readout varies between 0.64V and 1.28V while typing this, and that my windows power management plan has min proc state at 0%.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Finally, there seems to be a huge number of settings hidden in other pages that I haven't come across before. For example:
> 
> 
> 
> Can these all be left on auto? The only thing I've changed is Fclk to 1GHz. CPU eventual and standby voltages are also on auto at the moment, along with all boot voltages. Just wanting to double check before going back to stress testing with the recommended settings.


yes - everything on that bios page should be auto
High voltage? what? 1.264V








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In this instance it really doesn't mater where this is posted. Attempting to do something that is contrary to Intel's programming is a fail regardless where the questions are asked.











Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Fair enough, but given I'm now asking about something else it's probably a moot point...
> 
> With regards to phase power control, I probably have my answer as I simply tested power drawn at the wall during idle and load with both "standard/optimized" and "extreme" settings for both CPU and DRAM. In case anyone is interested, there is no difference at load and barely 1W difference at idle, so I've just left it at extreme.
> 
> On the voltages I've posted about above, can anyone confirm how the auto rules work while overclocking? I've learnt not to trust the board logic when it comes to some voltages as they tend to set them very high.


using a killawatt meter at the wall will not show any variance with power phase settings... and certainly not with a 4.7% core overclock.
Bud - you need to either OC the rig or move on. Spending days playing with 44 on a 42 K chip is a waste of an official support thread. MOve to DarkWizzie's thread. http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6520_20


----------



## Odaik

Not sure how it's a waste of the official Asus support thread for these boards when my questions relate to Asus specific settings, or why asking in an overclocking thread about non-overclocking matters is a better idea than posting here? In any case, there don't seem to be any Asus reps on that thread.

Appreciate it's not a huge overclock, but I'd do the same for stock settings anyway, as I have in all the builds I've done over the years.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - everything on that bios page should be auto
> High voltage? what? 1.264V


Not at all, but 1.4xx certainly is.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes - everything on that bios page should be auto
> High voltage? what? 1.264V


No, but 1.4xx certainly is


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Not sure how it's a waste of the official Asus support thread for these boards when my questions relate to Asus specific settings, or why asking in an overclocking thread about non-overclocking matters is a better idea than posting here? In any case, there don't seem to be any Asus reps on that thread.
> 
> Appreciate it's not a huge overclock, but I'd do the same for stock settings anyway, as I have in all the builds I've done over the years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not at all, *but 1.4xx certainly is*.


no it's not. INtel spec is a operating max of 1.52V, here's bios settings in picture and txt format. enjoy

Your questions are not related to Asus support (eg, issues with hardware) - they are basic overclocking. You wil lget very good help in the Overclocking thread.









46c46m3466adaptive_setting.txt 28k .txt file


160323200107.zip 2211k .zip file


----------



## BoredErica

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> In this instance it really doesn't mater where this is posted. Attempting to do something that is contrary to Intel's programming is a fail regardless where the questions are asked.


Asus reps, never afraid to fire the shots!


----------



## Jpmboy

tellin it like it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

while we're at it... anyone know what the various XTU tweak settings do?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no it's not. INtel spec is a operating max of 1.52V, here's bios settings in picture and txt format. enjoy
> 
> Your questions are not related to Asus support (eg, issues with hardware) - they are basic overclocking. You wil lget very good help in the Overclocking thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c46m3466adaptive_setting.txt 28k .txt file
> 
> 
> 160323200107.zip 2211k .zip file


What DRAM do you use on these settings? I want to OC the memory and not too sure what I can get. I have 2x8G G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 16-18-18-38-2N.
Would I be able to get these at 3466 with your settings? Also anyone know what a safe OC voltage would be on the Trident Z?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> What DRAM do you use on these settings? I want to OC the memory and not too sure what I can get. I have 2x8G G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C16D-16GTZB 16-18-18-38-2N.
> Would I be able to get these at 3466 with your settings? Also anyone know what a safe OC voltage would be on the Trident Z?


Yeah the 3200c16s are not B-die ICs. It's easy to try. 3466 what MB?
32GB kit. G Skill 3200c14 4x8GB trident Z. Also does 3600c16 at 1.49v.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah the 3200c16s are not B-die ICs. It's easy to try. 3466 what MB?
> 32GB kit. G Skill 3200c14 4x8GB trident Z. Also does 3600c16 at 1.49v.


Not sure I understand what you are trying to say, but I use a 16G kit on a MH8 motherboard. I believe 3600C16 run at the same voltage 1.35V? I believe mine is a D die? Although I have no idea what the difference is between them.


----------



## error-id10t

He is talking about OC the kit he lists, not a kit that comes out of the factory running 3600CAS16.

Anyway, again I have to say that I believe these questions belong more either in the memory or the OC thread but that said ..I would try IO/SA @ 1.22v and dram voltage of 1.42v and see how high I can go with your RAM. If that doesn't get where you want then you need to raise volts or be happy where you are. The next stepping (3333 or whatever it is) is almost guaranteed while 3466 may not be.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Darkwizzie*
> 
> Asus reps, never afraid to fire the shots!


Only you are not quoting a rep in that post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah the 3200c16s are not B-die ICs. It's easy to try. 3466 what MB?
> 32GB kit. G Skill 3200c14 4x8GB trident Z. Also does 3600c16 at 1.49v.


yeah, so the new GS8GB sticks _can_ have the newer die ICs which have been very good on z170 and x99. There are several SKUs with the b-die. The 3200 SKUs with b-die ICs are the c14. THat said, there every reason to try to get 3466. It may require c17 and >1.4V but that is not a worry.


----------



## [email protected]

Good B-Die kits are starting to show the advantages of DDR4 signaling improvements over DDR3. There is one 32GB kit I played with at HQ that handles tighter timings than current 16GB DDR4 kits (not just the primaries).


----------



## rt123

I suppose, with DS kits, there'd be a little regression in freq when compared to their SS counterparts.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Good B-Die kits are starting to show the advantages of DDR4 signaling improvements over DDR3. There is one 32GB kit I played with at HQ that handles tighter timings than current 16GB DDR4 kits (not just the primaries).


not just the primaries eh... I'll have to give it a go on this 32GB 3200c14 kit.


----------



## Silent Scone

Those kits are great, if you ever look to sell yours @Jpmboy let me know as I may need another set


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Those kits are great, if you ever look to sell yours @Jpmboy let me know as I may need another set


yeah, they've been very "cooperative" on two platforms. What, are they rare in the UK?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, they've been very "cooperative" on two platforms. What, are they rare in the UK?


Not sure at the moment, I'm safeguarding in case they are







.

I had to order my first set from NewEgg.


----------



## Odaik

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no it's not. INtel spec is a operating max of 1.52V, here's bios settings in picture and txt format. enjoy
> 
> Your questions are not related to Asus support (eg, issues with hardware) - they are basic overclocking. You wil lget very good help in the Overclocking thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 46c46m3466adaptive_setting.txt 28k .txt file
> 
> 
> 160323200107.zip 2211k .zip file


I may be mistaken but the OP does state this thread is for information and support regarding the Asus Z170 series, and my questions relate to how the "auto" rules on these Asus boards work specifically for the settings I asked about when overclocking. Most may think it is redundant, but I have had RAM and CPUs damaged in the past by the auto rules on Asus boards when overclocking. Admittedly this was a few generations ago, but you can understand my caution when we're talking about such expensive parts.









I didn't realise Praz was an Asus rep - but I have to say in that case I think his post comes across a tad obnoxious. I do appreciate the time people take to respond to my queries and help out, but after all, I was only following the diagnostic steps suggested by other users who believed there was indeed some issue after seeing my settings.

Maybe Praz could have instead directed me to the appropriate support channel for the specific query I have? I appreciate it's quite technical, but perhaps there is some email address I could try for someone who might be able to help out?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> I may be mistaken but the OP does state this thread is for information and support regarding the Asus Z170 series, and my questions relate to how the "auto" rules on these Asus boards work specifically for the settings I asked about when overclocking. Most may think it is redundant, but I have had RAM and CPUs damaged in the past by the auto rules on Asus boards when overclocking. Admittedly this was a few generations ago, but you can understand my caution when we're talking about such expensive parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise Praz was an Asus rep - but I have to say in that case I think his post comes across a tad obnoxious. I do appreciate the time people take to respond to my queries and help out, but after all, I was only following the diagnostic steps suggested by other users who believed there was indeed some issue after seeing my settings.
> 
> Maybe Praz could have instead directed me to the appropriate support channel for the specific query I have? I appreciate it's quite technical, but perhaps there is some email address I could try for someone who might be able to help out?


lol, how do you know the failures were from auto ruling? Do you have any proof of this, or better still any real reason to think it? Praz is an end user like yourself, he is not an ASUS representative. Your questions regarding adaptive were answered by JP on the previous page, so it's unclear what you are really looking to ask.

Also the OP also states that this thread is for North American users only.


----------



## Odaik

DarkWizzie referred to him as such, so I assumed that was the case.

I will try my luck with the official tech support form anyway.

With regards to your question, they weren't total failures - but like I said they did have negative implications for the stability of the parts for the remainder of the time I was using them. I know it was down to auto as I checked the voltages that were applied using that setting, although unfortunately only after a period of use. This was with the R2E back in 2009, so I won't remember what exactly the settings were. But in any case it can't do any harm to just set these things manually.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> DarkWizzie referred to him as such, so I assumed that was the case.
> 
> I will try my luck with the official tech support form anyway.
> 
> With regards to your question, they weren't total failures - but like I said they did have negative implications for the stability of the parts for the remainder of the time I was using them. I know it was down to auto as I checked the voltages that were applied using that setting, although unfortunately only after a period of use. This was with the R2E back in 2009, so I won't remember what exactly the settings were. But in any case it can't do any harm to just set these things manually.


In truth that could have been caused by anything. Also I don't know why @Darkwizzie assumed Praz was a rep.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> I may be mistaken but the OP does state this thread is for information and support regarding the Asus Z170 series, and my questions relate to how the "auto" rules on these Asus boards work specifically for the settings I asked about when overclocking. Most may think it is redundant, but I have had RAM and CPUs damaged in the past by the auto rules on Asus boards when overclocking. Admittedly this was a few generations ago, but you can understand my caution when we're talking about such expensive parts.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't realise Praz was an Asus rep - but I have to say in that case I think his post comes across a tad obnoxious. I do appreciate the time people take to respond to my queries and help out, but after all, I was only following the diagnostic steps suggested by other users who believed there was indeed some issue after seeing my settings.
> 
> Maybe Praz could have instead directed me to the appropriate support channel for the specific query I have? I appreciate it's quite technical, but perhaps there is some email address I could try for someone who might be able to help out?


this banter is becoming aphasic. If you have not tried the settings I posted, or come to realize that what you are poking around blindly doing is not possible with the voltage control programming (eg, Additional Turbo voltage to run below VID) - it's hopeless.
IMO, you really need to have a system integrator set up your PC.
out


----------



## Odaik

Quite - as I mentioned many times previously I do appreciate how the Intel rules for adaptive voltage work so I am not quite sure why you continue to assume I am trying to get around it or why you suggest settings to do that...

I have built my own systems without issue for 13 years, I think I am OK without a system integrator.









In any case, I don't reckon I'll get answers to my questions regarding the auto rules for this board's management of the above mentioned voltages, so I'll ask on the main support site. Thanks again anyway.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Odaik*
> 
> Quite - as I mentioned many times previously I do appreciate how the Intel rules for adaptive voltage work so I am not quite sure why you continue to assume I am trying to get around it or why you suggest settings to do that...
> 
> I have built my own systems without issue for 13 years, I think I am OK without a system integrator.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In any case, I don't reckon I'll get answers to my questions regarding the auto rules for this board's management of the above mentioned voltages, so I'll ask on the main support site. Thanks again anyway.


I'd implore you to let us know what response you get!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd implore you to let us know what response you get!


so getting back to questions... anyone know what the XTU settings in the Dram menu do?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'd implore you to let us know what response you get!
> 
> 
> 
> so getting back to questions... anyone know what the XTU settings in the Dram menu do?
Click to expand...

Yes. I'd like to know as well.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yes. I'd like to know as well.


conspicuous silence.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so getting back to questions... anyone know what the XTU settings in the Dram menu do?


Supposed to help with XTU score when you are running 2 Dimms instead of 4.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Supposed to help with XTU score when you are running 2 Dimms instead of 4.


Adds 7 options. that's a lot of permutations.


----------



## Menthol

I don't know what all the settings are that should be left on auto, and every time Jpmboy posts I have to look up at least one word on Wikipedia, will a bios update fix this or should I RMA my medication


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> I don't know what all the settings are that should be left on auto, and every time Jpmboy posts I have to look up at least one word on Wikipedia, will a bios update fix this or should I RMA my medication











lol - I guess the settings I have no clue about? I should leave those on Auto?
(don't rma meds on my account- I tried that already, all this becomes even more fuzzy )


----------



## Menthol

Self Diagnosable


----------



## Jpmboy

Well, after Raja's post about his experience with some b-die 32GB kits, I had to poke around (blindly). Although I just happen to have a 6320 in the M8E ATM (with the bios hack) I been able to tighten up 2nds and 3rds so fdar with no change in voltage. HCI is out-of-the-question. So AID64 and SPi are all I've done. (don't have a working Mint drive for the m8e). AID bandwidth is ~10% better (so far







)


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Adds 7 options. that's a lot of permutations.


Last time I tried (months ago), 4 or 5 were the best.








The variation is only 3-4 points IIRC. But even those are important when you are on the edge.


----------



## mtrai

@[email protected] I think I already know but thought I would ask just to make sure. Can the pc case 2 pin reset wires/switch be connected to the ASUS motherboards 2 pin direct to bios pins with no issue? I just assume the 2 pin pc reset switch should work with no issue. I do not ever use my reset switch. Anyhow thanks in advance.


----------



## [email protected]

Yes, you can connect it to the reset switch.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yes, you can connect it to the reset switch.


Thanks I just wanted to comfirm that this would not cause any issue, just can't believe this has not occurred to me before.


----------



## audiotest

Hi everyone, do you happen to know whether the board will let the psu switch on and deliver the power to the chasis fan sockets when it's bare placed (no cpu, ram, etc.) in a breadboard setup?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Hi everyone, do you happen to know whether the board will let the psu switch on and deliver the power to the chasis fan sockets when it's bare placed (no cpu, ram, etc.) in a breadboard setup?


Hello

Fan operation with this configuration is not possible.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Fan operation with this configuration is not possible.


Oh, thanks. Then my next question would be, is there any way to identify whether there is a short circuit on the board? I am asking because I don't want to risk putting the cpu just to test the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Oh, thanks. Then my next question would be, is there any way to identify whether there is a short circuit on the board? I am asking because I don't want to risk putting the cpu just to test the board.


what makes you think there is a circuit fault?


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what makes you think there is a circuit fault?


It is rather a long story involving me damaging my board by shorting many of its backpins to the case panel which I've discussed in this thread:
http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/9080

I won't be ultimately using my existing motherboard anyway, it's got already bent backpins and possibly damaged capacitors (on top of potentially additional damage due to shorted backpins). I'm going to receive a new replacement board and I am asking it beforehand, not to have the same issus as before.

As I've mentioned in that other thread, I'm having insufficient standoff height issues in my case and therefore would like to take precautions by means of doing breadboard testing when I receive my new replacement board. I'll first of all build it up on my metallic desk with standoffs underneath and plug in the power cables. I am just wondering what sort of indications do I get / what exactly happens when there is a short and how to make sure that there is absolutely no shorted backpins before I can install the cpu.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> It is rather a long story involving me damaging my board by shorting many of its backpins to the case panel which I've discussed in this thread:
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1430077/corsair-750d-owners-club/9080
> 
> I won't be ultimately using my existing motherboard anyway, it's got already bent backpins and possibly damaged capacitors (on top of potentially additional damage due to shorted backpins). I'm going to receive a new replacement board and I am asking it beforehand, not to have the same issus as before.
> 
> As I've mentioned in that other thread, I'm having insufficient standoff height issues in my case and therefore would like to take precautions by means of doing breadboard testing when I receive my new replacement board. I'll first of all build it up on my metallic desk with standoffs underneath and plug in the power cables. I am just wondering what sort of indications do I get / what exactly happens when there is a short and how to make sure that there is absolutely no shorted backpins before I can install the cpu.


not really feasible to do. Just be sure to mount the MB properly in the case. Coat the inside oif the case panel with LET if paranoia has set in (understandably







)


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really feasible to do.


Hello

^^ This. Per specification a board cannot power up until the VRM receives a valid VID from the CPU after it is requested.


----------



## audiotest

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not really feasible to do. Just be sure to mount the MB properly in the case. Coat the inside oif the case panel with LET if paranoia has set in (understandably
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> ^^ This. Per specification a board cannot power up until the VRM receives a valid VID from the CPU after it is requested.


Well thanks guys anyway, you know it was already properly mounted at the first time of asking. It's this poor clearance of the case which ruined it. But the point is taken, there is absolutely no way of testing it without a cpu. Now I'm thinking of doing the following. Build my new board completely outside the case except the cpu, power it up, observe and take note of the lit-up leds, install the cpu and power it up properly, take everything off and mount it inside the case once again without the cpu, switch the psu on and observe the leds, install the cpu if everything is fine.

Although I've got one final question, what do these slowly blinking leds with a rate of 4-5 seconds underneath the pch heatsink of the z170 deluxe mean? It's rather strange how the psu is able to power such high-luminosity leds in its officially "off-state" without using its fan (I mean normally they wont even draw not even a watt of power but technically, if such leds for some reason break down and depending on the current path through them, they might cause the psu to overheat).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> (I mean normally they wont even draw not even a watt of power but technically, if such leds for some reason break down and depending on the current path through them, they might cause the psu to overheat).


Hello

There are no LEDs in use in consumer devices that have the capability of forming a current bridge which would result in the scenario.


----------



## audiotest

Good to know. Do you know what they are for/what do they signify when they blink that slowly?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *audiotest*
> 
> Well thanks guys anyway, you know it was already properly mounted at the first time of asking. It's this poor clearance of the case which ruined it. But the point is taken, there is absolutely no way of testing it without a cpu. Now I'm thinking of doing the following. Build my new board completely outside the case except the cpu, power it up, observe and take note of the lit-up leds, install the cpu and power it up properly, take everything off and mount it inside the case once again without the cpu, switch the psu on and observe the leds, install the cpu if everything is fine.
> 
> Although I've got one final question, what do these slowly blinking leds with a rate of 4-5 seconds underneath the pch heatsink of the z170 deluxe mean? It's rather strange how the psu is able to power such high-luminosity leds in its officially "off-state" without using its fan (I mean normally they wont even draw not even a watt of power but technically, if such leds for some reason break down and depending on the current path through them, they might cause the psu to overheat).


Sounds like the case has short standoffs? Not good.

THe LEDs can be set to steady, "breath" or off - ROG effects in Bios assuming you are not referring to the Network card lights.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Self Diagnosable












I missed this.. page-break settings. That's the funny part... self diagnosed, but takes a long time for a patient to reach that point. (unfortunately most citations leave out the recreational drug use and alcohol etiologies







)


----------



## deathroll

Hello. I have a confusion about adaptive voltage control on ASUS Z170 motherboards. I use Maximus VIII Hero with latest UEFI 1504. My 6700K runs stable at 48x multiplier with 1.365V and Level 4 LLC in manual mode. I have change it to adaptive mode for reduce voltage while idling and to protect my CPU lifespan.

I set the total adaptive mode core voltage to 1.360V without any offset and decreased LCC to level 3 to get the nearest voltage like manual mode and avoid overvolting the CPU. I use HWMonitor to monitor voltages and temperatures when overclocking. I observed that Vcore hits 1.376V and core VIDs read 1.4V while doing a stress test. I know the core VIDs are pointless when using manual mode because of SVID. And it should be disabled. However, as far as I know the adaptive mode needs SVID support setting to be enabled.

Which one is the actual core voltage reading when voltage mode set to adaptive? I don't have an access to a DMM. But, I'm pretty sure someone measured it before. It would be nice to see a clarification about this topic.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Hello. I have a confusion about adaptive voltage control on ASUS Z170 motherboards. I use Maximus VIII Hero with latest UEFI 1504. My 6700K runs stable at 48x multiplier with 1.365V and Level 4 LLC in manual mode*. I have change it to adaptive mode for reduce voltage while idling and to protect my CPU lifespan.*
> 
> I set the total adaptive mode core voltage to 1.360V without any offset and decreased LCC to level 3 to get the nearest voltage like manual mode and avoid overvolting the CPU. I use HWMonitor to monitor voltages and temperatures when overclocking. I observed that Vcore hits 1.376V and core VIDs read 1.4V while doing a stress test. I know the core VIDs are pointless when using manual mode because of SVID. And it should be disabled. However, as far as I know the adaptive mode needs SVID support setting to be enabled.
> 
> Which one is the actual core voltage reading when voltage mode set to adaptive? I don't have an access to a DMM. But, I'm pretty sure someone measured it before. It would be nice to see a clarification about this topic.


The lifespan thing is not really (or proven) true. Power savings - sure. VID is not vcore. and any software reading the vcore report has 16mV resolution (the reports are in 16mV increments... 1.328, 1.344, 1.360, 1.376 etc).

If you leave SVID on Auto the auto rules work fine switching between manual, adaptive and offset. Leaving Offset on auto will apply an offset, so best to take control oif this when using adaptive and set a small offset with additional turbo voltage. I use 5-20mV depending on the CPU in the board.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The lifespan thing is not really (or proven) true. Power savings - sure. VID is not vcore. and any software reading the vcore report has 16mV resolution (the reports are in 16mV increments... 1.328, 1.344, 1.360, 1.376 etc).
> 
> If you leave SVID on Auto the auto rules work fine switching between manual, adaptive and offset. Leaving Offset on auto will apply an offset, so best to take control oif this when using adaptive and set a small offset with additional turbo voltage. I use 5-20mV depending on the CPU in the board.


I can't say I truely understand you. There is more than 16mV difference between Vcore and VID. Should I ignore VID readings? My Vcore reading is around 1.360~1.376 range. Are these the voltages fed into my chip?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I can't say I truely understand you. There is more than 16mV difference between Vcore and VID. Should I ignore VID readings? My Vcore reading is around 1.360~1.376 range. Are these the voltages fed into my chip?


VID =/= Vcore. Ignore the VID readings, and focus on Vcore, because that's the actual measureable voltage by the motherboard.

What he means is that any reading of Vcore will be measured in steps of 16mV.

So say for example, if you have a Vcore of 1.35 set in bios, it will be reported as 1.36V, rather than 1.35V. 1.35V lands between the step under it, 1.344V, and the one above, 1.36V. Your OS will register the step higher than the actual Vcore when reading it. If your Vcore is between 1.36-1.376, it means that your voltage is above 1.36V, or at 1.36, but is under 1.376. What do you have inputted into BIOS right now?


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ This.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I can't say I truely understand you. There is more than 16mV difference between Vcore and VID. Should I ignore VID readings? My Vcore reading is around 1.360~1.376 range. Are these the voltages fed into my chip?


The ONLY way to know vcore with certainty is to measure it with a DMM. If you do not have one... you have to live with the 16mV bins the cpu reports to the software. Pay closer attention to temperature changes than a 16mV variance. For a 24/7 oc I find a good working voltage setting that survives my stresstest regime.. then I add 20mV - done.








VID is mostly meaningless once you pass stock turbo multiplier. True, the cpu does have a VID table that extends beyond the max turbo frequency, but you are only using it as a basis to offset from or add to.


----------



## bmt22033

I just built a new Z170 system with the following hardware:

Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
Intel i7-6700K w/Cryorig R1 Ultimate
Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB; DDR4 3000; CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
Asus Strix GTX 980Ti
Samsung 950 Pro
Samsung 840 Pro (connected to SATA6G_1)
Western Digital 4TB HDD (connected to SATA6G_2)
EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850w
Phanteks Evolv ATX
Mionix Castor
Mechanical Keyboards MK2016
Windows 10 Enterprise 1511

I powered it up yesterday for the first time and everything seems fine but the POST seems really slow (at least compared to my 5 yo Sandy Bridge system). Here's video of all the Q-Codes that are displayed during POST and boot up:

https://youtu.be/oH791P6hvlo

I have fast boot enabled in the BIOS. RAM timings are set via XMP (otherwise, they seem to default to 2133 instead of 3000). The Samsung 950 Pro is my boot drive (it was partitioned as GPT). CSM is disabled in my BIOS. I also turned off the full screen logo so I can see the American Megatrends POST display. From the time I press the power button until the POST is complete it takes around 18.5 seconds. Then another 10 seconds or so to boot to the Windows 10 desktop. Surely I've got something misconfigured, right? Does it really take this board (and/or Z170 in general) this long to POST and then boot? I appreciate any suggestions you might have!


----------



## MrBeer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033*
> 
> I just built a new Z170 system with the following hardware:
> 
> Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha
> Intel i7-6700K w/Cryorig R1 Ultimate
> Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB (2 x 8GB; DDR4 3000; CMK16GX4M2B3000C15)
> Asus Strix GTX 980Ti
> Samsung 950 Pro
> Samsung 840 Pro (connected to SATA6G_1)
> Western Digital 4TB HDD (connected to SATA6G_2)
> EVGA SuperNOVA P2 850w
> Phanteks Evolv ATX
> Mionix Castor
> Mechanical Keyboards MK2016
> Windows 10 Enterprise 1511
> 
> I powered it up yesterday for the first time and everything seems fine but the POST seems really slow (at least compared to my 5 yo Sandy Bridge system). Here's video of all the Q-Codes that are displayed during POST and boot up:
> 
> https://youtu.be/oH791P6hvlo
> 
> I have fast boot enabled in the BIOS. RAM timings are set via XMP (otherwise, they seem to default to 2133 instead of 3000). The Samsung 950 Pro is my boot drive (it was partitioned as GPT). CSM is disabled in my BIOS. I also turned off the full screen logo so I can see the American Megatrends POST display. From the time I press the power button until the POST is complete it takes around 18.5 seconds. Then another 10 seconds or so to boot to the Windows 10 desktop. Surely I've got something misconfigured, right? Does it really take this board (and/or Z170 in general) this long to POST and then boot? I appreciate any suggestions you might have!


Suddenly one option which I was using in my old motherboard Maximus VI Extreme came to my mind its "MRC FAST BOOT" option in the DRAM Timing which has to be ENABLED and then grand surprise the boot and restating is fast.

try that.
also not my info was posted in another post


----------



## Mr0czny

anyone have idea what those 2 pins for ?

Maximus VIII Gene


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MrBeer*
> 
> Suddenly one option which I was using in my old motherboard Maximus VI Extreme came to my mind its "MRC FAST BOOT" option in the DRAM Timing which has to be ENABLED and then grand surprise the boot and restating is fast.
> 
> try that.
> also not my info was posted in another post


Thanks for the suggestion. I did enable MRC Fast Boot as well as set Boot Performance Mode to "Turbo Performance". Both of those seemed to help some. The POST still takes longer than I had expected but it's more tolerable now. I'm wondering if this is "normal" behavior for Z170 boards or if it's just specific to the Hero Alpha and/or the particular BIOS revision?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033*
> 
> Thanks for the suggestion. I did enable MRC Fast Boot as well as set Boot Performance Mode to "Turbo Performance". Both of those seemed to help some. The POST still takes longer than I had expected but it's more tolerable now. I'm wondering if this is "normal" behavior for Z170 boards or if it's just specific to the Hero Alpha and/or the particular BIOS revision?


If the install was performed on the new board and not one that was carried over, the BOOT time is something you may have to live with. You can try unplugging USB devices and seeing if that changes anything. Or you can do what I do and use S3 (suspend to DRAM) instead of powering down the system; gets one back to the desktop very quickly.


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> If the install was performed on the new board and not one that was carried over, the BOOT time is something you may have to live with. You can try unplugging USB devices and seeing if that changes anything. Or you can do what I do and use S3 (suspend to DRAM) instead of powering down the system; gets one back to the desktop very quickly.


Hi Raja. Yes, this was a new install. I did try a couple of different mice as well as keyboards (I don't have any other USB devices connected). I also tried using the USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports but none of those things seemed to make much of a difference in the POST time. The actual boot time (after POST) is not too bad (~8 seconds or so). It's just the POST that takes longer than I expected. When you say I may have to live with the POST time, is that something inherent to *all* Z170 boards (compared to previous platforms)? Or does it sound like there's just something wrong in my case?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033*
> 
> Hi Raja. Yes, this was a new install. I did try a couple of different mice as well as keyboards (I don't have any other USB devices connected). I also tried using the USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports but none of those things seemed to make much of a difference in the POST time. The actual boot time (after POST) is not too bad (~8 seconds or so). It's just the POST that takes longer than I expected. When you say I may have to live with the POST time, is that something inherent to *all* Z170 boards (compared to previous platforms)? Or does it sound like there's just something wrong in my case?


The POST time you are getting now sounds correct to me.


----------



## Mr0czny

Raja mayby you know what are those 2 pins near secondary PCIe slot in Gene VIII ?

pic on previous page...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> Raja mayby you know what are those 2 pins near secondary PCIe slot in Gene VIII ?
> 
> pic on previous page...


Have you checked the manual?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you checked the manual?


silly.


----------



## Mr0czny

i've checked manual but there's nothing about those 2 pin's


----------



## BrokenPC

Better Pic.  I checked the manual too. They look like TSENSOR pins.


----------



## MLJS54

Having trouble getting my CPU fan to work on my new build, and thus can't get through initial boot to install Windows.

Maximus VIII Hero + Noctua NH-D15S.

The fan is plugged into the cpu_fan socket (right most in the water pump / cpu_opt cluster).

Can anyone recommend which BIOS settings I should tweak?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Having trouble getting my CPU fan to work on my new build, and thus can't get through initial boot to install Windows.
> 
> Maximus VIII Hero + Noctua NH-D15S.
> 
> The fan is plugged into the cpu_fan socket (right most in the water pump / cpu_opt cluster).
> 
> Can anyone recommend which BIOS settings I should tweak?


Can you provide more details on "getting it to work"? The fan may not spin up if the CPU temp is low. Are you getting a fan speed warning with a F1 message when the system POSTs?


----------



## MLJS54

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Can you provide more details on "getting it to work"? The fan may not spin up if the CPU temp is low. Are you getting a fan speed warning with a F1 message when the system POSTs?


Yes, I am getting the F1 message.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MLJS54*
> 
> Yes, I am getting the F1 message.


Set CPU fan speed low limit to a lower value (if feasible) or ignore, alternatively set CPU fan speed to ignore in UEFI.


----------



## dfw-buzzkill

Having a weird issue, built a new pc and I am re using a sad for my boot drive. Upon power up, I get a boot device led but can get into the bios just fine. If I select the ssd, it actually boots into windows 10 just fine, even with the completly new hardware. Any idea on what could be causing the boot device led? I am presently performing a clean install of windows 10.

Asus z170 pro by the way....

Edit: never mind, appear to have fixed it by telling it to ignore the cpu fan speed error


----------



## Malisk

Anyone know of a good overclocking guide for the Asus Z170-A? I saw some of the youtube videos in the first post but I'd prefer a text guide that doesn't just explain how to use the automated overclocking tool (I'd prefer to tweek the properties in the BIOS manually). I tried searching OCN but it returns anything matching A170 instead of 'Z170-A'.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Malisk*
> 
> Anyone know of a good overclocking guide for the Asus Z170-A? I saw some of the youtube videos in the first post but I'd prefer a text guide that doesn't just explain how to use the automated overclocking tool (I'd prefer to tweek the properties in the BIOS manually). I tried searching OCN but it returns anything matching A170 instead of 'Z170-A'.


Did you try this one???

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4axNLL3X4_Y

Goes over each setting.

PSA you don't need to look at the guide of your specific motherboard only, an OC guide for any Asus board should work for you. Barring some minimal things, almost all Asus boards have the same settings.


----------



## nyxz

Hello, yesterday I got a BSOD with the message PFN_LIST_CORRUPR Issue after the system went through with a reboot I got the message bios is updating (just a 1.5 line sentence on the top of the screen) now everytime I restart or cold boot my desktop it keeps saying bios updating....

Should I reflash bios?

Z170 - DELUXE


----------



## [email protected]

PFN list corrupt can occur if the memory is unstable. The UEFI update message suggests the overclock was likely quite aggressive and has corrupted something. Might be best to clear CMOS and then use USB BIOS flashback.


----------



## Silent Scone

As above, the only time I've ever received this error was when pushing memory and it has become unstable. Most of MS documentation regarding this error will advise you check things like stability in the form of memory diagnostic


----------



## rt123

Can anyone tell me how many layers of PCB on the Impact....?


----------



## nyxz

Thanks for the quick reply, will reset cmos and reflash the bios using usb uefi/bios flashback. The strange thing is that everything was on stock (auto, not the asus optimized option) except that I had the XMP profile on ? am using the following memory Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz 16GB CMK16GX4M2A2133C13 which is on the recommended list for the motherboard.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Can anyone tell me how many layers of PCB on the Impact....?


8


----------



## rt123

Thank you.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Thanks for the quick reply, will reset cmos and reflash the bios using usb uefi/bios flashback. The strange thing is that everything was on stock (auto, not the asus optimized option) except that I had the XMP profile on ? am using the following memory Corsair Vengeance LPX DDR4 2133MHz 16GB CMK16GX4M2A2133C13 which is on the recommended list for the motherboard.


Same answer is applicable here, you would still need to test memory stability when using XMP


----------



## Thoth420

Question about the W Pump header on my Z170 Deluxe: How does it function? Can I profile the pump PWM similar to the other headers or does it just set the pump to run at 100% non stop (or some other fixed speed) via DC?









Rig is at the shop so I cannot check the BIOS myself at the moment.


----------



## mandrix

Looking at the water pump header labeling...surely this can't be correct? I've never seen a fan header wired like this, it's backwards from the others which are standard.
This is a snip from the web manual for the M8 Hero:


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looking at the water pump header labeling...surely this can't be correct? I've never seen a fan header wired like this, it's backwards from the others which are standard.
> This is a snip from the web manual for the M8 Hero:


Sigh....I'll check my Deluxe to see if it's the same when I get it back.
Thanks for that I wouldn't have noticed most likely.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Looking at the water pump header labeling...surely this can't be correct? I've never seen a fan header wired like this, it's backwards from the others which are standard.
> This is a snip from the web manual for the M8 Hero:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sigh....I'll check my Deluxe to see if it's the same when I get it back.
> Thanks for that I wouldn't have noticed most likely.
Click to expand...

I looked at the manual for the Extreme and it appeared to be correct, so maybe the Hero manual is the only one incorrect.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Sigh....I'll check my Deluxe to see if it's the same when I get it back.
> Thanks for that I wouldn't have noticed most likely.


Here's a snip from the Deluxe manual, the water pump header looks right to me. But by all means check your own manual to be sure.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Here's a snip from the Deluxe manual, the water pump header looks right to me. But by all means check your own manual to be sure.


I will once I get home. Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Question about the W Pump header on my Z170 Deluxe: How does it function? Can I profile the pump PWM similar to the other headers or does it just set the pump to run at 100% non stop (or some other fixed speed) via DC?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rig is at the shop so I cannot check the BIOS myself at the moment.


the pump header (max 1A/12W so... ) can be configured as DC or PWM witrh RPM control in each case using the various thermal sensor reports in bios.
Basically, best to use it as an RPM readout if you have a pump that's > 1Amp.


----------



## turboman

Overclocking RAM on Maximus VIII Ranger. Question regarding RAM training.

My CPU is i7-6700K running at 4.7GHz. RAM is HyperX Fury 2x8GB 2666MHz. I was overclocking the RAM to 3000MHz with 1504 Bios. I found a setting which was running fine. Then I wanted to further optimize Refresh Interval and REF cycle time of the RAM at 3000MHz. Bios was set to enable RAM training (MCR fast enabled disabled). RAM training seem to have destabilized the settings, even the settings which originally worked at 3000MHz.

As a solution, I cleared CMOS and took the opportunity to install the latest 1601 Bios. First run at CPU 4.7GHz and the RAM at 2666MHz XMP, with RAM training enabled. Everything works fine.

Question: I gradually want to increase RAM to 3000MHz. When I do this overclocking, should I keep the RAM training enabled or disabled (Bios setting MCR fast)? Or keep it enabled up to a certain speed e.g. 2800MHz and disabled at a higher speed?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboman*
> 
> Overclocking RAM on Maximus VIII Ranger. Question regarding RAM training.
> 
> My CPU is i7-6700K running at 4.7GHz. RAM is HyperX Fury 2x8GB 2666MHz. I was overclocking the RAM to 3000MHz with 1504 Bios. I found a setting which was running fine. Then I wanted to further optimize Refresh Interval and REF cycle time of the RAM at 3000MHz. Bios was set to enable RAM training (MCR fast enabled). RAM training seem to have destabilized the settings, even the settings which originally worked at 3000MHz.
> 
> As a solution, I cleared CMOS and took the opportunity to install the latest 1601 Bios. First run at CPU 4.7GHz and the RAM at 2666MHz XMP, with RAM training enabled. Everything works fine.
> 
> Question: I gradually want to increase RAM to 3000MHz. When I do this overclocking, should I keep the RAM training enabled or disabled (Bios setting MCR fast)? Or keep it enabled up to a certain speed e.g. 2800MHz and disabled at a higher speed?


A setting of MRC FAST BOOT of enabled will disable retraining at warm reset. Seems your understanding of the setting was reversed.


----------



## turboman

Overclocking RAM
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> A setting of MRC FAST BOOT of enabled will disable retraining at warm reset. Seems your understanding of the setting was reversed.


You are right. I had switched the terms around in the second paragraph of my post. I corrected this in my post.

Back to my question:
I gradually want to increase RAM speed to 3000MHz. When I do this overclocking, should I keep the RAM training enabled or disabled? Or keep RAM training enabled up to a certain speed e.g. 2800MHz and disable it at higher speed?

Could you provide some guidance about that? Thanks for the help.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *turboman*
> 
> Overclocking RAM
> You are right. I had switched the terms around in the second paragraph of my post. I corrected this in my post.
> 
> Back to my question:
> I gradually want to increase RAM speed to 3000MHz. When I do this overclocking, should I keep the RAM training enabled or disabled? Or keep RAM training enabled up to a certain speed e.g. 2800MHz and disable it at higher speed?
> 
> Could you provide some guidance about that? Thanks for the help.


Hello

If stability is a concern training should remain enabled unless one is reasonably sure any drifting over time will not result in timing signals falling outside the pass window.


----------



## deathroll

I see new BIOS has released for Maximus VIII Hero. What have changed on this build? Can you tell me @[email protected] or provide a changelog?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> I see new BIOS has released for Maximus VIII Hero. What have changed on this build? Can you tell me @[email protected] or provide a changelog?


Improved stability.


----------



## deathroll

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Improved stability.


Yea I can see that on the website. My curious is what have exactly changed.

It would be nice to see detailed changelog from manufacturers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *deathroll*
> 
> Yea I can see that on the website. My curious is what have exactly changed.
> 
> It would be nice to see detailed changelog from manufacturers.


It was a j/k. There's not been changelogs issued for any bios update. And what level would be beneficial? That for an EE or a summary that necessarily is a long version of "Improved Stability"?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It was a j/k. There's not been changelogs issued for any bios update. And what level would be beneficial? That for an EE or a summary that necessarily is a long version of "Improved Stability"?


An accurate detailed change log requires maintenance beyond copying and pasting what was in the previous change log. We're probably better off without one from Asus but not for the nonsense stated above.


----------



## orlfman

is there a trick to getting adaptive mode working?

i have svid enabled, c-states enabled except c6, c7, and c8, turbo on, speedstep on, multi + sync all cores set to 42, and adaptive set to 1.32v's and +0.005 with a LLC of 3. when i boot into windows, with high performance set in power options, i see my voltage is idling at 0.800v's @ 4.2ghz like it should. but when i go run a stress test like AIDA64, IBT, or realbench, my voltage only goes up to 1.2v's. seeing how i set 1.32v's shouldn't it be rising to 1.32v+?

running 1601 bios and 1504 had the same "issue."

i've spent the last two days rebooting like 30 times, going in and out of bios and windows trying to get adaptive working in bios.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i see my voltage is idling at 0.800v's @ 4.2ghz like it should. but when i go run a stress test like AIDA64, IBT, or realbench, my voltage only goes up to 1.2v's. seeing how i set 1.32v's shouldn't it be rising to 1.32v+?
> 
> running 1601 bios and 1504 had the same "issue."
> 
> i've spent the last two days rebooting like 30 times, going in and out of bios and windows trying to get adaptive working in bios.


You need to raise the multiplier, raise it to say x45.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> You need to raise the multiplier, raise it to say x45.


but it is raised to 42. are you saying i need to go higher than 42?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> but it is raised to 42. are you saying i need to go higher than 42?


Yeap, like I said try x45.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> but it is raised to 42. are you saying i need to go higher than 42?


Hello

The set adaptive voltage will not be applied until the stock maximum turbo multiplier is exceeded. I would also recheck the monitoring software you are using. When windows is set to high performance mode both the VCORE and set multiplier will be held at the max values set. Also there are no 6700K CPUs that are going to function at 4.2GHz with 0.800V.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Yeap, like I said try x45.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The set adaptive voltage will not be applied until the stock maximum turbo multiplier is exceeded. I would also recheck the monitoring software you are using. When windows is set to high performance mode both the VCORE and set multiplier will be held at the max values set. Also there are no 6700K CPUs that are going to function at 4.2GHz with 0.800V.


thanks guys.

i went ahead did a cmos reset.

set the following bios settings:
xmp profile
asus enhanced stuff disabled
sync all cores
multi to x43
svid enabled
LLC level 3
turbo on
speedstep on
cstates enabled except c6, c7, and c8 disabled
adaptive mode on
1.35v turbo voltage
+0.005 offset

and now its working. so yeah i needed the multi set higher than 42.

now i just have to bump up LLC because in AIDA64 i see my voltage dropping down to 1.312v's. going to try level 5.

i'm assuming 1.35v's should be plenty for 4.3ghz.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The set adaptive voltage will not be applied until the stock maximum turbo multiplier is exceeded. I would also recheck the monitoring software you are using. When windows is set to high performance mode both the VCORE and set multiplier will be held at the max values set. Also there are no 6700K CPUs that are going to function at 4.2GHz with 0.800V.


Quote:


> When windows is set to high performance mode both the VCORE and set multiplier will be held at the max values set.


Not correct for VCORE provided we're talking adaptive mode.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> now i just have to bump up LLC because in AIDA64 i see my voltage dropping down to 1.312v's. going to try level 5.
> 
> i'm assuming 1.35v's should be plenty for 4.3ghz.


I think it's more than enough, take a look at the Skylake thread. I'll suggest x45 again for that voltage as it's more than likely something that will be stable, from what I see you haven't done testing yet so it could be fine at x47 etc.

If I was you I'd try x45 and do a quick test. If ok then raise to x46 etc. When it doesn't behave anymore, drop the multi by one and do a longer test - rinse and repeat. If it survives bring cache up and check stability one more time.

Two stability suggestions; hwbot x265 maxed out and realbench. The x264 script in the Skylake thread is an option but takes too long.


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I think it's more than enough, take a look at the Skylake thread. I'll suggest x45 again for that voltage as it's more than likely something that will be stable, from what I see you haven't done testing yet so it could be fine at x47 etc.
> 
> If I was you I'd try x45 and do a quick test. If ok then raise to x46 etc. When it doesn't behave anymore, drop the multi by one and do a longer test - rinse and repeat. If it survives bring cache up and check stability one more time.
> 
> Two stability suggestions; hwbot x265 maxed out and realbench. The x264 script in the Skylake thread is an option but takes too long.


i have a new question.... does 1.35v's not work with anything? i ask because my ram is set to 1.35v's, but it reports 1.34v's in both bios and windows. doesn't matter if i set it to 1.351 to 1.359v's, it always reports 1.344v's. this not only happens with my current corsair kit, but it also did the same with my previous gskill kit as well. that and i noticed my cpu in bios and windows reports 1.344v's instead of 1.35v's. i set it to 1.354 and now 1.359's and both windows and the bios reports 1.344v's. if i set it to 1.36v's it reports 1.36v's correctly.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> i have a new question....


For CPU, software readings aren't completely accurate, though accurate enough. So 1.344v is one stepping and then it goes to 1.36v and from there to 1.376v to 1.392v etc (0.016v increments).


----------



## orlfman

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> For CPU, software readings aren't completely accurate, though accurate enough. So 1.344v is one stepping and then it goes to 1.36v and from there to 1.376v to 1.392v etc (0.016v increments).


oooo, alright. so even thought it shows 1.344v's its truly 1.35vs?


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *orlfman*
> 
> oooo, alright. so even thought it shows 1.344v's its truly 1.35vs?


With LLC5 it's close enough yes. If you use Prime it may rise to 1.39 as an example, that's not normal load though.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> If I was you I'd try x45 and do a quick test. If ok then raise to x46 etc. When it doesn't behave anymore, drop the multi by one and do a longer test - rinse and repeat. If it survives bring cache up and check stability one more time.


What do you guys have the Min and Max Cache set to? I'm running CPU at 4.6GHz / 1.24V / LLC5 / XMP3200. Everything else is mostly on AUTO.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> What do you guys have the Min and Max Cache set to? I'm running CPU at 4.6GHz / 1.24V / LLC5 / XMP3200. Everything else is mostly on AUTO.


Leave minimum to auto and maximum as high as stable. So using myself as an example I run it at 45 as 46 induces instability and I don't want to raise volts or drop core from 48.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Leave minimum to auto and maximum as high as stable. So using myself as an example I run it at 45 as 46 induces instability and I don't want to raise volts or drop core from 48.


What voltage and cooling are you running for 48?


----------



## hipflask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Not correct for VCORE provided we're talking adaptive mode.


How so?

I would like to know what is correct re adaptive. The conflicting info is confusing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Leave minimum to auto and maximum as high as stable. So using myself as an example I run it at 45 as 46 induces instability and I don't want to raise volts or drop core from 48.


^^ This is a smart way to work cache on z170 where vcore drives core and cache. Get the highest core clock you want/need then increase the cache multiplier until stability fails.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipflask*
> 
> How so?
> 
> I would like to know what is correct re adaptive. The conflicting info is confusing.


Which motherboard?


----------



## hipflask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Which motherboard?


The Hero but I want to know why u think that is wrong for VCORE and adaptive in high perf mode??? You didn't give any answer


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipflask*
> 
> The Hero but I want to know why u think that is wrong for VCORE and adaptive in high perf mode??? You didn't give any answer


With Windows HPPP chosen, measured Vcore will depend on the value set in the BIOS (Total adaptive mode CPU core voltage), LLC value set and load at the time of measurement.


----------



## drop24

Well I got rid of my VIII Hero. I was sick of it not booting ~10% of the time with my memory at XMP settings. I tried all combinations of DRAM voltage, System Agent, and VCCIO voltage. Nothing would make it boot reliably. For the price of the board it should have such issues. Ended up getting an Xpower Titanium Edition instead. I'm not a huge fan of MSI but I liked the extra slot spacing for my SLI setup and didn't want to pay a ridiculous amount for a Gigabyte G1 or VIII Extreme which might have the same RAM issues. The good news is it's never failed to boot once at default XMP settings and better yet I was able to tighten timings even further netting an improved Cinebench score. RAM is G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz C16 DDR4 (2x 8 GB). So long and good luck!


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *drop24*
> 
> Well I got rid of my VIII Hero. I was sick of it not booting ~10% of the time with my memory at XMP settings. I tried all combinations of DRAM voltage, System Agent, and VCCIO voltage. Nothing would make it boot reliably. For the price of the board it should have such issues. Ended up getting an Xpower Titanium Edition instead. I'm not a huge fan of MSI but I liked the extra slot spacing for my SLI setup and didn't want to pay a ridiculous amount for a Gigabyte G1 or VIII Extreme which might have the same RAM issues. The good news is it's never failed to boot once at default XMP settings and better yet I was able to tighten timings even further netting an improved Cinebench score. RAM is G.Skill Trident Z 3200 MHz C16 DDR4 (2x 8 GB). So long and good luck!


I have the same RAM with M8H board. Never had any issues. What are your BIOS settings for the RAM and I'll try and duplicate it on the M8H.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *bmt22033*
> 
> Hi Raja. Yes, this was a new install. I did try a couple of different mice as well as keyboards (I don't have any other USB devices connected). I also tried using the USB 2.0 and 3.0 ports but none of those things seemed to make much of a difference in the POST time. The actual boot time (after POST) is not too bad (~8 seconds or so). It's just the POST that takes longer than I expected. When you say I may have to live with the POST time, is that something inherent to *all* Z170 boards (compared to previous platforms)? Or does it sound like there's just something wrong in my case?


My Maximus Gene z170 is the same way, it would take 20 seconds to post, then another 15-20 seconds before I get to the desktop. This definitely did not happen on my gigabyte builds, my HTPC build with a G4400 and 850 evo ssd takes 10 seconds from the moment u press on until it gets to desktop. My Asus 6700K and 950 pro NVME takes almost a minute. Maybe Asus will come out with better bios that solve this issue. I would get rid of my board for a gigabyte but I've invested too much into watercooling and got a monoblock, and don't feel like redoing my loop again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> I have the same RAM with M8H board. Never had any issues. What are your BIOS settings for the RAM and I'll try and duplicate it on the M8H.


As with most things memory related, this is pilot error. 3200 should be no problem for the Hero. Failure to post simply means the overclock was unstable. Trying to reproduce his problem is pointless as each individual CPU is different.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> My Maximus Gene z170 is the same way, it would take 20 seconds to post, then another 15-20 seconds before I get to the desktop. This definitely did not happen on my gigabyte builds, my HTPC build with a G4400 and 850 evo ssd takes 10 seconds from the moment u press on until it gets to desktop. My Asus 6700K and 950 pro NVME takes almost a minute. Maybe Asus will come out with better bios that solve this issue. I would get rid of my board for a gigabyte but I've invested too much into watercooling and got a monoblock, and don't feel like redoing my loop again.


You base a boards performance on how long it takes to post?

The POST time depends on the memory configuration and devices attached to the system. I'm sure there is a reason you did not choose GB in the first instance. If this is a huge problem simply suspend the system


----------



## Rubashka

How is everyone finding new BIOS 1601 for Asus Hero? Has anyone seen any improvements in their overclocks?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> How is everyone finding new BIOS 1601? Has anyone seen any improvements in their overclocks?


for which MB?


----------



## Rubashka

Hero or Hero Alpha.


----------



## hipflask

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> With Windows HPPP chosen, measured Vcore will depend on the value set in the BIOS (Total adaptive mode CPU core voltage), LLC value set and load at the time of measurement.


Oh is that it? sorry I thought you were going to correct him as you sounded sure of yourself lol

I am not interested in being pedantic about it. that doesn't change how I expect the profile to respond with adaptive. Thanks anyway


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hipflask*
> 
> Oh is that it? sorry I thought you were going to correct him as you sounded sure of yourself lol
> 
> I am not interested in being pedantic about it. that doesn't change how I expect the profile to respond with adaptive. Thanks anyway


You reek of ATVS even in disguise. Joined 2008 and only 4 posts? Who're you kidding.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> How is everyone finding new BIOS 1601 for Asus Hero? Has anyone seen any improvements in their overclocks?


I'm guessing Intel/Asus are still working on MRC. You **may** see better stability/performance at higher frequencies especially with memory using Samsung's B-die chips.


----------



## hipflask

??? ATVS? Iv just upgraded from Sandybridge, not active here


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Rubashka*
> 
> Hero or Hero Alpha.


sorry - the same release is fine on the M8E tho.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> As with most things memory related, this is pilot error. 3200 should be no problem for the Hero. Failure to post simply means the overclock was unstable. Trying to reproduce his problem is pointless as each individual CPU is different.
> You base a boards performance on how long it takes to post?
> 
> The POST time depends on the memory configuration and devices attached to the system. I'm sure there is a reason you did not choose GB in the first instance. If this is a huge problem simply suspend the system


You're right it is unfair for me to judge a board on how long it takes to POST...you are also right on assuming why i didn't choose GB board in the first place, that is because of aesthetics. Asus makes very good looking boards and EK Monoblock for the Gene VIII was the one i really like. Gigabyte color scheme is too loud and i'm not a fan, i'm old school kinda guy that likes to turn his PC off when he goes to bed at night. I have it on sleep mode during the day but at night i like to shut it down.

This is my build, i couldn't have this in a GB board..however when it comes time to sell, which i do often to my builds, im pretty sure a buyer will ask why it boots up like a Pentium II


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> You're right it is unfair for me to judge a board on how long it takes to POST...you are also right on assuming why i didn't choose GB board in the first place, that is because of aesthetics. Asus makes very good looking boards and EK Monoblock for the Gene VIII was the one i really like. Gigabyte color scheme is too loud and i'm not a fan, i'm old school kinda guy that likes to turn his PC off when he goes to bed at night. I have it on sleep mode during the day but at night i like to shut it down.
> 
> This is my build, i couldn't have this in a GB board..however when it comes time to sell, which i do often to my builds, im pretty sure a buyer will ask why it boots up like a Pentium II
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


How abt trying out Mr-Dark's suggestion, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6760#post_25043149

Or Jpmboy's suggestion, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6760#post_25043295

to see if you can reduce it to a more tolerable time


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> You're right it is unfair for me to judge a board on how long it takes to POST...you are also right on assuming why i didn't choose GB board in the first place, that is because of aesthetics. Asus makes very good looking boards and EK Monoblock for the Gene VIII was the one i really like. Gigabyte color scheme is too loud and i'm not a fan, i'm old school kinda guy that likes to turn his PC off when he goes to bed at night. I have it on sleep mode during the day but at night i like to shut it down.
> 
> This is my build, i couldn't have this in a GB board..however when it comes time to sell, which i do often to my builds, im pretty sure a buyer will ask why it boots up like a Pentium II


Nice build







. I don't think you will find POST time concerns too many people in truth, it's not a valid measure of performance.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> How abt trying out Mr-Dark's suggestion, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6760#post_25043149
> 
> Or Jpmboy's suggestion, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6760#post_25043295
> 
> to see if you can reduce it to a more tolerable time


These can reduce boot time, not POST - but it may help him either way


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> My Maximus Gene z170 is the same way, it would take 20 seconds to post, then another 15-20 seconds before I get to the desktop. This definitely did not happen on my gigabyte builds, my HTPC build with a G4400 and 850 evo ssd takes 10 seconds from the moment u press on until it gets to desktop. My Asus 6700K and 950 pro NVME takes almost a minute. Maybe Asus will come out with better bios that solve this issue. I would get rid of my board for a gigabyte but I've invested too much into watercooling and got a monoblock, and don't feel like redoing my loop again.


I have two M8G rigs and you're correct in that POST and OS boot times are slow. My four year old Sandy Bridge rig is faster in that regard. Furthermore, other posts seem to indicate that boot time using the 950 Pro NVME is actually slower than using a standard EVO SSD with this board. Can't confirm since I'm not using one.

Being able to get a decent mATX board was more important to me than POST/boot times and, like the cat, my rigs spend most of their time sleeping. If the Asus help here says you should be sleeping, instead of being powered off, then it could mean they have little sway over the priorities of their firmware division...Which could be a higher directive ensuring certain attributes are tied to more upscale pricier boards for the time being.

Whatever, one can shave off a few seconds by making changes to certain default settings, example, changing (Boot Menu) the *Boot Logo Display* from *Auto* to *Full Screen* and setting the *Post Delay* time to *0* seconds should get you around 5 seconds off the POST time. There are several other changes to reduce POST and boot times as well. Other board makers probably just make their equivalent changes the defaults.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I have two M8G rigs and you're correct in that POST and OS boot times are slow. My four year old Sandy Bridge rig is faster in that regard. Furthermore, other posts seem to indicate that boot time using the 950 Pro NVME is actually slower than using a standard EVO SSD with this board. Can't confirm since I'm not using one.
> 
> Being able to get a decent mATX board was more important to me than POST/boot times and, like the cat, my rigs spend most of their time sleeping. If the Asus help here says you should be sleeping, instead of being powered off, then it could mean they have little sway over the priorities of their firmware division...Which could be a higher directive ensuring certain attributes are tied to more upscale pricier boards for the time being.
> 
> Whatever, one can shave off a few seconds by making changes to certain default settings, example, changing (Boot Menu) the *Boot Logo Display* from *Auto* to *Full Screen* and setting the *Post Delay* time to *0* seconds should get you around 5 seconds off the POST time. There are several other changes to reduce POST and boot times as well. Other board makers probably just make their equivalent changes the defaults.


Yeah other than the long POST/Boot times, this board is rock solid, very snappy in performance and looks great in my case. My gigabyte boards didn't perform bad either just so bad looking, don't know why they don't just make universal color schemes, why is every board red? People do build for looks, and try to match their colors, don't the design team know that?


----------



## donald24

Is it by any means possible to disable USB power in standby mode (S3). I am aware of the EuP settings which does this in S4/S5 modes, but no info is there on the internet concerning the S3-mode.
Background is my USB-speakers use power as indicator to turn off...


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *donald24*
> 
> Is it by any means possible to disable USB power in standby mode (S3). I am aware of the EuP settings which does this in S4/S5 modes, but no info is there on the internet concerning the S3-mode.
> Background is my USB-speakers use power as indicator to turn off...


Hello

If the USB ports were disabled during the S3 state neither the keyboard nor mouse would be able to wake the system. This is not a viable option to implement.


----------



## Silent Scone

Impact in Phanteks ITX case. Short a decent GPU currently, but will pack a lot of punch for a small system. Perfect for 1080p gaming


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Impact in Phanteks ITX case. Short a decent GPU currently, but will pack a lot of punch for a small system. Perfect for 1080p gaming


what gpu are you thinking of?


----------



## FXformat

Asus Maximus Gene VIII Cold boot video

i7 6700K
Samung 950 Pro NVME
16GB Ram

Only thing plugged in was my keyboard

took over 1 minute to get to desktop


----------



## Jpmboy

open event viewer... plz create a custom view for Boot Time. I'm curious about your windows boot time (as opposed to POST time) since we're looking at TTD..
this is close to the worst I've seen on an M8E for W10, non-NVMe M.2 drive.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Asus Maximus Gene VIII Cold boot video
> 
> i7 6700K
> Samung 950 Pro NVME
> 16GB Ram
> 
> Only thing plugged in was my keyboard
> 
> took over 1 minute to get to desktop


Consider posting in the thread below for higher visibility (not just Asus fanboys);

https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-maximus-viii-gene-lga-1151-motherboard-review-h.1893050/


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> what gpu are you thinking of?


Not sure yet!


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> open event viewer... plz create a custom view for Boot Time. I'm curious about your windows boot time (as opposed to POST time) since we're looking at TTD..
> this is close to the worst I've seen on an M8E for W10, non-NVMe M.2 drive.


This is what I see with my 950, pretty much the same as you.

Not sure how this is tied to cold boot, I just did that and I timed it to 21 seconds with my watch, doubt my POST is ~3 seconds.


----------



## misoonigiri

If I'm not mistaken, the boot duration includes 10 secs of idle time (to indicate when to stop timing)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> If I'm not mistaken, the boot duration includes 10 secs of idle time (to indicate when to stop timing)


afaik - you are not mistaken.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Anybody using 1601 BIOS in Maximus VIII Hero? I just flashed to 1601 and the BIOS date is still showing 03/02/2016, which is the date from the 1504 BIOS. Did Asus just forget to update the file date?

EDIT: Was about to re-flash BIOS from optimized defaults but stopped when I saw the Asus EZ Flash utility was reading the file date of the BIOS file as 03/02/2016. It appears Asus did indeed forget to update 1601's file date from the 1504 version. It should be April 1st, 2016.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lucas Lamer*
> 
> Anybody using 1601 BIOS in Maximus VIII Hero? I just flashed to 1601 and the BIOS date is still showing 03/02/2016, which is the date from the 1504 BIOS. Did Asus just forget to update the file date?
> 
> EDIT: Was about to re-flash BIOS from optimized defaults but stopped when I saw the Asus EZ Flash utility was reading the file date of the BIOS file as 03/02/2016. It appears Asus did indeed forget to update 1601's file date from the 1504 version. It should be April 1st, 2016.


The internal build date for 1601 is 2016/03/02, while the date for 1504 is 2016/01/28.


----------



## Lucas Lamer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> The internal build date for 1601 is 2016/03/02, while the date for 1504 is 2016/01/28.


Okay I'll take your word for it. But it is a misleading coincidence that the internal build date for 1601 is identical to the "date modified" date of 1504 (03/02/2016) when you extract 1504 from the downloaded zip file. As soon as I saw that I thought there had to be a mistake somewhere. I guess it was just a coincidence that the dates were the same.


----------



## [email protected]

The internal date I received is correct.


----------



## donald24

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> If the USB ports were disabled during the S3 state neither the keyboard nor mouse would be able to wake the system. This is not a viable option to implement.


Good point, I was thinking power was cut normally on all USB devices during S3 since the lights on peripherals shut off also... so it's up to the driver development apartment of the speakers...
Thanks for the info!


----------



## turboman

Today a new RAM QVL reference list was published on the Asus website for the Ranger:
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER/HelpDesk_QVL/


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Consider posting in the thread below for higher visibility (not just Asus fanboys);
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-maximus-viii-gene-lga-1151-motherboard-review-h.1893050/


Hmmm i managed to solve the slow boot/POST by updating to the newest BIOS and changing some settings...it now takes only 13 seconds to get to desktop..very happy camper here, and to think, i was about to throw this board out and replace it with a Gigabyte


----------



## lysyn

What settings changed?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *lysyn*
> 
> What settings changed?


Disabled CSM

Boot Logo - Full Screen

Fast Boot - Enabled

POST Delay - 0

updated to newest Bios


----------



## PeteC

Hi,
I am about to upgrade my PC with a Maximus VIII Hero motherboard?
What brand and speed memory would you recommend for this mobo?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PeteC*
> 
> Hi,
> I am about to upgrade my PC with a Maximus VIII Hero motherboard?
> What brand and speed memory would you recommend for this mobo?


Between 2666 and 3600 depending on what you want to spend, and density depending on your application. As for brand, personally I would look to GSkill.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hmmm i managed to solve the slow boot/POST by updating to the newest BIOS and changing some settings...it now takes only 13 seconds to get to desktop..very happy camper here, and to think, i was about to throw this board out and replace it with a Gigabyte


Great news. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Disabled CSM
> 
> Boot Logo - Full Screen
> 
> Fast Boot - Enabled
> 
> POST Delay - 0
> 
> updated to newest Bios


boot logo - _disabled_ is a bit faster.


----------



## lysyn

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hmmm i managed to solve the slow boot/POST by updating to the newest BIOS and changing some settings...it now takes only 13 seconds to get to desktop..very happy camper here, and to think, i was about to throw this board out and replace it with a Gigabyte


For me it takes (Deluxe Z170, Samsung 950 Pro) 23 seconds.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> boot logo - _disabled_ is a bit faster.


Oh, hmmm I'm happy with it now, it was 67 seconds before. There was something I did to the last build that boot so quick I couldn't get into BiOS. I don't wanna mess anything up now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Oh, hmmm I'm happy with it now, it was 67 seconds before. There was something I did to the last build that boot so quick I couldn't get into BiOS. I don't wanna mess anything up now.


boot logo disabled will show a splash screen with the hardware installed, that's all.
Glad you figured out the bios settings. lol - most problems of this type do originate on our side of the keyboard.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> boot logo disabled will show a splash screen with the hardware installed, that's all.
> Glad you figured out the bios settings. lol - most problems of this type do originate on our side of the keyboard.


It wasn't until the Bios Update that this problem was rectified, but yeah glad my NVME is playing nice with this board now..many users have reported this problem with their 950 Pros too. I know a guy with the same build as mine boots take him 1:30 too...lol, he was about to give up on life..i sent him my settings so will see if he gets it to work.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> It wasn't until the Bios Update that this problem was rectified, but yeah glad my NVME is playing nice with this board now..many users have reported this problem with their 950 Pros too. I know a guy with the same build as mine boots take him 1:30 too...lol, he was about to give up on life..i sent him my settings so will see if he gets it to work.


IIRC, you first reported the problem here 2 months ago. I may consider a 950 Pro now.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> IIRC, you first reported the problem here 2 months ago. I may consider a 950 Pro now.


Yes I got this board around that time and no matter what I did boot time and POST times were terrible. I'm old school so I turn my PC off at night when I sleep, my ram and led flashes in sleep mode and it's overly bright so I like to just turn off the PC. I was really frustrated as this is my first Asus board, I bought it because I like the way it looks and I'm able to get a monoblock for it. EK doesn't have a block for gigabyte's micro board.

I'm very happy now that I got it fixed, I actually went out and bought a gigabyte board and CPU block to change my setup until I realized there was a bios update, before I drained my loop I told myself let's give it another shot. So glad I did


----------



## Thoth420

So......apparently 1302 BIOS(shipped BIOS) for my Z170 Deluxe was the problem causing issues with Q Fan not working half the time, XMP not working properly, random hangs in UEFI. I should note that I have no support software junk installed like AI Suite or anything like that. The latest BIOS clears up all issues and this is why more than just: Stability Improvements should be listed with BIOS updates. The entire changelog isn't necessary but I honestly tire of the vague release note of: "improved stability" and nothing else written.....it's lazy and inexcusable.

This would have been ASUS 3rd strike and from my perspective they are skating very thin ice. I brought this issue up to support months ago and they tried to pawn it off on my pump even when I mentioned the BIOS hanging and XMP not functioning with RAM on the QVL. Fortunately for me I have great support for my system and the root problem was confirmed to be the junk BIOS that my Deluxe shipped with before I ordered a new pump/res combo and had to go through the trouble of draining a loop filled only last month.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> So......apparently 1302 BIOS(shipped BIOS) for my Z170 Deluxe was the problem causing issues with Q Fan not working half the time, XMP not working properly, random hangs in UEFI. I should note that I have no support software junk installed like AI Suite or anything like that. The latest BIOS clears up all issues and this is why more than just: Stability Improvements should be listed with BIOS updates. The entire changelog isn't necessary but I honestly tire of the vague release note of: "improved stability" and nothing else written.....it's lazy and inexcusable.
> 
> This would have been ASUS 3rd strike and from my perspective they are skating very thin ice. I brought this issue up to support months ago and they tried to pawn it off on my pump even when I mentioned the BIOS hanging and XMP not functioning with RAM on the QVL. Fortunately for me I have great support for my system and the root problem was confirmed to be the junk BIOS that my Deluxe shipped with before I ordered a new pump/res combo and had to go through the trouble of draining a loop filled only last month.


You really should have checked the version and upgraded the BIOS after receiving the MB. Not doing so, even after being faced with flaky operation, shows inexperience on your part. If you're unsure of yourself when it comes to upgrading the MB BIOS then you need to address that shortcoming if you're to continue building your own rigs.

Regarding the BIOS change log.... Even if it had more detail, I'm guessing its accuracy would be inversely proportional to the amount of changes listed after a few release cycles. Some areas of Asus are run like a 3rd world fish shop. Adapt and complain (like I do) or try another manufacturer.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You really should have checked the version and upgraded the BIOS after receiving the MB. Not doing so, even after being faced with flaky operation, shows inexperience on your part. If you're unsure of yourself when it comes to upgrading the MB BIOS then you need to address that shortcoming if you're to continue building your own rigs.
> 
> Regarding the BIOS change log.... Even if it had more detail, I'm guessing its accuracy would be inversely proportional to the amount of changes listed after a few release cycles. Some areas of Asus are run like a 3rd world fish shop. Adapt and complain (like I do) or try another manufacturer.


See that's the thing..I didn't build this rig and thus did not buy this board myself. I was advised not to update BIOS for warranty reasons(from system builder not ASUS) not because I don't know how to flash it. What is tiring is being told by ASUS that it isn't possible ever for something to be at fault on their end. I was specifically told by ASUS support that my issue with Q Fan would not be rectified by updating the BIOS. I guess my mistake for following their instructions...fortunately the shop that build it opted to ignore them. I have never had more terrible hardware support from any other vendor. ASUS takes the cake by a mile with Swiftech being the second most infuriating to deal with.


----------



## Bdonedge

Seems like people are having a lot of RAM issues and other POST issues with Asus mobos for the Z170 stuff - so my question to ASUS owners of this mobo gen:

Do you regret the purchase? What board would you have gone with instead?


----------



## decompiled

No regrets here. So far the cost for performance has been good for me. Took the BIOS some time to mature with XMP but it has been well worth it.


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Seems like people are having a lot of RAM issues and other POST issues with Asus mobos for the Z170 stuff - so my question to ASUS owners of this mobo gen:
> 
> Do you regret the purchase? What board would you have gone with instead?


Most of the RAM issues were close to launch. After recent BIOS updates, newer RAM kits function without a hitch. Rarely heard complaints in recent months.
Have had to 2 ASUS boards this gen (Gene & Impact) & would definitely buy them again.

Other mobos have broken LLC & stuff, not the case on Asus.


----------



## bmt22033

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Seems like people are having a lot of RAM issues and other POST issues with Asus mobos for the Z170 stuff - so my question to ASUS owners of this mobo gen:
> 
> Do you regret the purchase? What board would you have gone with instead?


I just built a new Skylake system about 3 weeks ago using the Maximus VIII Hero Alpha. Other than the slow POST, it's been 100% stable for me and I've been putting it through its paces. Trying to figure out what was going in with the POST times was incredibly frustrating but with a lot of BIOS changes, I finally got the POST and boot time down to ~15 seconds which I can live with. I'm old school, too, and I turn my machine off every night. If I left it on and just put it to sleep, it wouldn't have bothered me nearly as much, obviously. I see the Hero Alpha just had a new BIOS release a few days ago so I might have to look into that and see if it improves anything. Overall, I've been very happy with the purchase.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> See that's the thing..I didn't build this rig and thus did not buy this board myself. I was advised not to update BIOS for warranty reasons(from system builder not ASUS) not because I don't know how to flash it. What is tiring is being told by ASUS that it isn't possible ever for something to be at fault on their end. I was specifically told by ASUS support that my issue with Q Fan would not be rectified by updating the BIOS. I guess my mistake for following their instructions...fortunately the shop that build it opted to ignore them. I have never had more terrible hardware support from any other vendor. ASUS takes the cake by a mile with Swiftech being the second most infuriating to deal with.


Looks like you were the victim of bad advice and poor support. Something to bear in mind if you ever do decide to build your own rig.... Check/upgrade the firmware of anything that allows it immediately after purchasing. If you screw up and brick it, then return it to the place you bought it (*not the manufacturer*) for an exchange or refund based on their return/exchange policy. The warranty will not be affected.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rt123*
> 
> Most of the RAM issues were close to launch. After recent BIOS updates, newer RAM kits function without a hitch. Rarely heard complaints in recent months.
> Have had to 2 ASUS boards this gen (Gene & Impact) & would definitely buy them again.
> 
> Other mobos have broken LLC & stuff, not the case on Asus.


Asus four layer boards (entry level), using mainly Corsair memory, appear to still have issues;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149795

So much so that they have this sticky quoting Asus regarding the Z170-A;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=156580

The Z170-A appears to be a strange case as this post from yours truly indicates;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=839404#post839404


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Asus four layer boards (entry level), using mainly Corsair memory, appear to still have issues;
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149795
> 
> So much so that they have this sticky quoting Asus regarding the Z170-A;
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=156580
> 
> The Z170-A appears to be a strange case as this post from yours truly indicates;
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?p=839404#post839404


Problem only seems to be with Corsair mems, as you said yourself.

So who's really to blame here..? I've had 1 kit struggling on XMP on Z170, that was a Corsair kit back in September on Gene. Gskill, HyperX or Geil never has troubles, soo...
I guess don't pair Corsair mems with Asus boards on Z170..?

And before you say it, yes this was an oversight I made in my initial post.


----------



## decompiled

I read through all those links posted by oparr. What a nightmare! I probably won't ever give my money to Corsair just based on they are not responding to members of the forum.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> I read through all those links posted by oparr. What a nightmare! I probably won't ever give my money to Corsair just based on they are not responding to members of the forum.


Corsair responded several times in that thread.


----------



## decompiled

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Corsair responded several times in that thread.


I mean towards the end, users are panicking and crying for RMA's of the RAM and MOBO. Community reps should be more active.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> I mean towards the end, users are panicking and crying for RMA's of the RAM and MOBO. Community reps should be more active.


Read from the following post for a page or two;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=820718&postcount=65

Everyone seemed to prefer waiting on BIOS updates and some/all are still waiting.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *decompiled*
> 
> I read through all those links posted by oparr. What a nightmare! I probably won't ever give my money to Corsair just based on they are not responding to members of the forum.


The combo of a 4 layer board, DDR4-3000+ memory, and 1% guard bands on the part of a memory vendor do not make for a reliable combo for stable high speeds. Relying on a BIOS update to cure things that are constrained by the laws of physics, is just as unwise as being frugal with a board purchase, while purchasing DDR4-3000+ memory.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bdonedge*
> 
> Seems like people are having a lot of RAM issues and other POST issues with Asus mobos for the Z170 stuff - so my question to ASUS owners of this mobo gen:
> 
> Do you regret the purchase? What board would you have gone with instead?


seems like a lot of the issues you "collected" from somewhere get resolved either thru the user learning how to tune a rig, or thru the manuf adjusting bios code in a new release. only issue I've come across is running 2 (or 4) sticks on the asus max 8 extreme at ram freq >3600. A fix to this was ferreted out by an HWBOT guy.
http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
2 ASUS z170 boards here (M8E and M8I) both work great and have taken (some silly) abuse.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> seems like a lot of the issues you "collected" from somewhere get resolved either thru the user learning how to tune a rig, or thru the manuf adjusting bios code in a new release. only issue I've come across is running 2 sticks on the asus max 8 extreme at ram freq >3600. A fix to this was ferreted out by an HWBOT guy.
> http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427
> 2 ASUS z170 boards here (M8E and M8I) both work great and have taken (some silly) abuse.


BIOS updates can help if the issue can be cured at the MRC level by manipulating some of the signal parameters. However, 4 layer boards have higher noise and crosstalk, which is why they need elevated SA and IO voltages than the 6 layer boards. On a 4 layer board, things become conditional for stability a lot sooner than a 6 layer+ board (good CPU, lucky memory kit, etc.). These aren't things one can dial out completely at the firmware level. The only option is to relax timings to the point where the memory kit itself is performing well under what the primary rated timings imply. I did notice some other vendors ignore the primary timings and impose their own relaxed set - nasty.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Looks like you were the victim of bad advice and poor support. Something to bear in mind if you ever do decide to build your own rig.... Check/upgrade the firmware of anything that allows it immediately after purchasing. If you screw up and brick it, then return it to the place you bought it (*not the manufacturer*) for an exchange or refund based on their return/exchange policy. The warranty will not be affected.


I have built plenty of PCs just never done a custom loop so I had this one done by a shop. That shop prefers customers not to update BIOS and instead want to look at it themselves to determine what the problem is. I would have ignored that advice if ASUS didn't essentially tell me there was no way my Q Fan problem (primary issue) could be due to my outdated BIOS. My gut told me this was wrong but I was kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place so I brought it back to them as they asked. I do understand most of their customers have no clue what they are doing and thus why they prefer to do repair, maintenance etc. themselves but in my case it wasted my time and theirs.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I have built plenty of PCs just never done a custom loop so I had this one done by a shop. That shop prefers customers not to update BIOS and instead want to look at it themselves. I would have ignored that advice if ASUS didn't essentially tell me there was no way my Q Fan problem (primary issue) could be due to my outdated BIOS. My gut told me this was wrong but I was kinda stuck between a rock and a hard place so I brought it back to them as they asked.


Any time you use a system integrator to build a system for you, all support should be handled by the system integrator and not the customer.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BIOS updates can help if the issue can be cured at the MRC level by manipulating some of the signal parameters. However, 4 layer boards have higher noise and crosstalk, which is why they need elevated SA and IO voltages than the 6 layer boards. On a 4 layer board, things become conditional for stability a lot sooner than a 6 layer+ board (good CPU, lucky memory kit, etc.). These aren't things one can dial out completely at the firmware level. The only option is to relax timings to the point where the memory kit itself is performing well under what the primary rated timings imply. I did notice some other vendors ignore the primary timings and impose their own relaxed set - nasty.


hey thanks for the info and clarification!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Any time you use a system integrator to build a system for you, all support should be handled by the system integrator and not the customer.


The only reason it went back is because the suspected issue was the pump which is the info both my integrator and I got from ASUS attempting to weed out the BIOS being a potential problem because they had no issue with me flashing it myself without it breaking my warranty. I have never had such useless support from Gigabyte or ASrock in regard to mainboards. I mean the support staff didn't even know what Q Code 40 means....I had to literally explain it to them....but yeah I don't know enough to fiddle with a BIOS.









I didn't want a CLC or air cooling and have no experience or time right now to learn how to do a custom loop which is the only reason I had this built for me.


----------



## [email protected]

Well you sure sound like a capable fellow. "I doffs me cap."


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey thanks for the info and clarification!


No worries. At least you get it. There is always the ignore button on every forum for those that don't, heh.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> ~
> The only option is to relax timings to the point where the memory kit itself is performing well under what the primary rated timings imply. I did notice some other vendors ignore the primary timings and impose their own relaxed set - nasty.


What I did see in the 20 page Corsair thread, devoted to memory issues with Asus entry level boards, were timings for Gigabyte and MSI boards in this post;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=838717&postcount=230

Those are the correct primary timings for the memory in question. If any timing is relaxed it would be tRFC which is a secondary timing. Here are the default XMP timings for similar memory on an M8G;



Care to share something tangible that demonstrates the "nastiness" you speak of?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> BIOS updates can help if the issue can be cured at the MRC level by manipulating some of the signal parameters.
> ~


Is the MRC "workflow" for DDR4 the same or similar to how it was back in the early days of DDR3;

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Memory_Reference_Code

Quote:


> We try to look into [Intel's] Memory Reference Code to try to understand its behaviour ... Sometimes, there are some remarks inside the source code, while on other occasions, we just try to change the arguments to see what effect it has. If we take the time to understand the MRC then we can get more out of it. If we put in more effort than our competitors, we can find more information.


Somehow the wording here doesn't instill much confidence that Asus was on top of things back then. Should anything be different now?....Especially since Intel branded Z170 motherboards are non-existent this time around (no in-place BIOS code to copy).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> No worries. At least you get it. There is always the ignore button on every forum for those that don't, heh.


lol- probably time I check my ignore/no-fly list for any warranted corrections.


----------



## jasjeet

There is some problem or bug in the 0803 and 0806 bios for Z170I Pro Gamer with Adaptive VCore.

I use 1.32v manual vcore stable with prime95 for 4.5ghz.

Enable Adaptive Vcore, adaptive vcore set to 1.36v and the offset to + AUTO(or any value).

After I save 19/20 times i see the following:
Asus boot logo
RAID config rom
PC Reboots.
LOOP.

On the off chance it proceeds to boot into Win 10, I see in CPUz the settings look perfect. Loading at 1.36v and scaling down as expected.

Can somebody take a look at what's going on here?

i7 6700k
2x8gb Gskill trident 3000mhz XMP cl15-16 set
LLC L5
VCCIO & SA 1.10v
VDIMM 1.35v
CPU phase Optimised
RAM phase extreme
RAM current 130%

SATA mode set to RAID. 2x SSDs in RAID0 (these were just taken from my old rig and I didn't re-setup the RAID, the z170i just booted it much to my surprise).


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol- probably time I check my ignore/no-fly list for any warranted corrections.


Cross reference? Lol


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> There is some problem or bug in the 0803 and 0806 bios for Z170I Pro Gamer with Adaptive VCore.
> 
> I use 1.32v manual vcore stable with prime95 for 4.5ghz.
> 
> Enable Adaptive Vcore, adaptive vcore set to 1.36v and the offset to + AUTO(or any value).
> 
> After I save 19/20 times i see the following:
> Asus boot logo
> RAID config rom
> PC Reboots.
> LOOP.
> 
> On the off chance it proceeds to boot into Win 10, I see in CPUz the settings look perfect. Loading at 1.36v and scaling down as expected.
> 
> Can somebody take a look at what's going on here?
> 
> i7 6700k
> 2x8gb Gskill trident 3000mhz XMP cl15-16 set
> LLC L5
> VCCIO & SA 1.10v
> VDIMM 1.35v
> CPU phase Optimised
> RAM phase extreme
> RAM current 130%
> 
> SATA mode set to RAID. 2x SSDs in RAID0 (these were just taken from my old rig and I didn't re-setup the RAID, the z170i just booted it much to my surprise).


Are you still having problem with adaptive vcore? I assume you understood that offset in adaptive vcore sets voltage needed for non-turbo clock and final voltage sets voltage needed for turbo clock. I read this somewhere, this led me to setting "Auto" for offset and "1.395v" for final voltage. With LLC lv 6, my vcore is 1.408v at max and 0.780v at min. I am using ASUS Maximus Impact VIII ITX board, latest BIOS. That is my setting for 4.7GHz. Also, I am running XMP at 3.2GHz, cache at 4.6GHz and iGPU at 1.35GHz. I tested all settings in BIOS, this led me to conclude that I can leave speedstep, c-states, spread spectrum, svid, etc at "Auto". ASUS does make good boards. So, my OC runs with power saving features.


----------



## alphadecay

So I swapped out the thermal paste on my 6700K, and now two of the RAM slots on the Z170-A don't work. They're slots A1 and A2, and slots B1 and B2 work. If I have RAM in any of the A slots, the CPU LED passes, the DRAM LED hangs for a couple of seconds, and then nothing else is displayed. The VGA LED doesn't light up, nor does anything else. The system still remains powered on. Once or twice however, I had the CPU LED light up after the DRAM LED, but the rest the boot still loops.



This is the image of the socket, it seems that there's a slightly bent pin in the bottom half of the socket, the one pin that is slightly darker than all others. However, when looking at it with a magnifying glass, it doesn't seem to be out of line or bent.

Didn't use conductive thermal paste, didn't torque the screws down on the cooler once tightened. So what could it be? The IMC?


----------



## pzyko80

K guys I'm really torn here, need advice from actual owners. Going to pull the trigger on a skylake build next week with an i7 6700k but im torn between the deluxe and the Maximus Hero been reading up on these like crazy but there's alot of mixed reviews bad ram slots and such Im Aiming for mild overclocks and the more future proof with io and peripherals i can get the better thanks in advance


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> K guys I'm really torn here, need advice from actual owners. Going to pull the trigger on a skylake build next week with an i7 6700k but im torn between the deluxe and the Maximus Hero been reading up on these like crazy but there's alot of mixed reviews bad ram slots and such Im Aiming for mild overclocks and the more future proof with io and peripherals i can get the better thanks in advance


I'd get the hero, but the deluxe has more "stuff". Both OC very well.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Cross reference? Lol


Quite the ignore list you have there, SS.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd get the hero, but the deluxe has more "stuff". Both OC very well.


Those two OC pretty much the same for the most part. Just some timing differences at default on the Hero.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quite the ignore list you have there, SS.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


yeah.. that's quite the no-fly list. Wonder where he got that?


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'd get the hero, but the deluxe has more "stuff". Both OC very well.


+1 for the Hero. Never had any issues. For RAM I recommend the G-Skill Tridend Z. I have the 3200 kit running at 3466 XMP on.


----------



## AceIsme

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Are you still having problem with adaptive vcore? I assume you understood that offset in adaptive vcore sets voltage needed for non-turbo clock and final voltage sets voltage needed for turbo clock. I read this somewhere, this led me to setting "Auto" for offset and "1.395v" for final voltage. With LLC lv 6, my vcore is 1.408v at max and 0.780v at min. I am using ASUS Maximus Impact VIII ITX board, latest BIOS. That is my setting for 4.7GHz. Also, I am running XMP at 3.2GHz, cache at 4.6GHz and iGPU at 1.35GHz. I tested all settings in BIOS, this led me to conclude that I can leave speedstep, c-states, spread spectrum, svid, etc at "Auto". ASUS does make good boards. So, my OC runs with power saving features.


When you say Cache at 4.6GHz, do you mean both the minimum and maximum settings set at 46?


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marpin*
> 
> Are you still having problem with adaptive vcore? I assume you understood that offset in adaptive vcore sets voltage needed for non-turbo clock and final voltage sets voltage needed for turbo clock. I read this somewhere, this led me to setting "Auto" for offset and "1.395v" for final voltage. With LLC lv 6, my vcore is 1.408v at max and 0.780v at min. I am using ASUS Maximus Impact VIII ITX board, latest BIOS. That is my setting for 4.7GHz. Also, I am running XMP at 3.2GHz, cache at 4.6GHz and iGPU at 1.35GHz. I tested all settings in BIOS, this led me to conclude that I can leave speedstep, c-states, spread spectrum, svid, etc at "Auto". ASUS does make good boards. So, my OC runs with power saving features.


Yep it's still only booting 5% of the time, it just boot loops 10's of times before loading into windows.

I also read the same as you
I set adaptive to 1.36, and the offset to AUTO or 0.001v.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> So I swapped out the thermal paste on my 6700K, and now two of the RAM slots on the Z170-A don't work. They're slots A1 and A2, and slots B1 and B2 work. If I have RAM in any of the A slots, the CPU LED passes, the DRAM LED hangs for a couple of seconds, and then nothing else is displayed. The VGA LED doesn't light up, nor does anything else. The system still remains powered on. Once or twice however, I had the CPU LED light up after the DRAM LED, but the rest the boot still loops.
> 
> 
> 
> This is the image of the socket, it seems that there's a slightly bent pin in the bottom half of the socket, the one pin that is slightly darker than all others. However, when looking at it with a magnifying glass, it doesn't seem to be out of line or bent.
> 
> Didn't use conductive thermal paste, didn't torque the screws down on the cooler once tightened. So what could it be? The IMC?


If all you did was remove the CPU from the socket and reapply thermal paste, it's either physical damage to the socket or the CPU is not mounted correctly. Check again and reapply even mounting pressure.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah.. that's quite the no-fly list. Wonder where he got that?


The best?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Yep it's still only booting 5% of the time, it just boot loops 10's of times before loading into windows.
> 
> I also read the same as you
> I set adaptive to 1.36, and the offset to AUTO or 0.001v.


Make sure "CPU SVID Support" is not disabled for Adaptive mode to work. Set it back to Auto if you changed it.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If all you did was remove the CPU from the socket and reapply thermal paste, it's either physical damage to the socket or the CPU is not mounted correctly. Check again and reapply even mounting pressure.


The problem arose before I took it out of the socket actually. I unscrewed the cooler, put the paste on, and then threaded each screw until it locked into the standoffs. Then I screwed it down lightly until I met resistance(in a star pattern),and then tightened it with slightly more force, but not enough to crank it down. Same method the other times I changed paste, so I don't know why it changed now.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> The problem arose before I took it out of the socket actually. I unscrewed the cooler, put the paste on, and then threaded each screw until it locked into the standoffs. Then I screwed it down lightly until I met resistance(in a star pattern),and then tightened it with slightly more force, but not enough to crank it down. Same method the other times I changed paste, so I don't know why it changed now.


with the board tracing layout, in some instances tightening the cpu block can warp the PCB and cause dimm slot issues. It's one of those issues that is so irregular. try loosening the mount slightly and see if the dimm channel comes to life.


----------



## marpin

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *AceIsme*
> 
> When you say Cache at 4.6GHz, do you mean both the minimum and maximum settings set at 46?


That is the maximum cache or cache under load. I want power saving, so I put minimum at Auto.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Make sure "CPU SVID Support" is not disabled for Adaptive mode to work. Set it back to Auto if you changed it.


Tried auto and enabled, same boot loop result until it enters Windows and it works as expected.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Tried auto and enabled, same boot loop result until it enters Windows and it works as expected.


Have you tried to contact ASUS support for your region?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> with the board tracing layout, in some instances tightening the cpu block can warp the PCB and cause dimm slot issues. It's one of those issues that is so irregular. try loosening the mount slightly and see if the dimm channel comes to life.


Holy, I think that did it. I probably had the standoffs tightened too much, but it looks like those channels are back up and running again after I loosened all of them and put some electrical tape on the backplate. Thanks mate.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Holy, I think that did it. I probably had the standoffs tightened too much, but it looks like those channels are back up and running again after I loosened all of them and put some electrical tape on the backplate. Thanks mate.


you're welcome. Glad it's working!


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried to contact ASUS support for your region?


Not yet, first needed to check I wasn't being stupid ha. But maybe @[email protected] had an idea.

I'm out the country for a week now so will chase this up afterwards.


----------



## pzyko80

Pulled the trigger after much reading and research wish me luck


----------



## prickly007

Put it together last night, so far so good. But, my god, the BIOS has a lot of options (compared to my old, pre-UEFI AMD system).


----------



## EliteGhost

Does anyone here have problems getting Qfan CPU Step Up working? Since I've tried setting a 10sec delay and just opening a web browser causes my fans to ramp up instantly.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Does anyone here have problems getting Qfan CPU Step Up working? Since I've tried setting a 10sec delay and just opening a web browser causes my fans to ramp up instantly.


I use minimum of 25 seconds and most of the time 50 (for step down too) because like you I saw nothing useful from 10 seconds. I also changed them to keep an eye on the mobo temp which barely changes, of course cooling solutions differ so that may not apply to you.


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I use minimum of 25 seconds and most of the time 50 (for step down too) because like you I saw nothing useful from 10 seconds. I also changed them to keep an eye on the mobo temp which barely changes, of course cooling solutions differ so that may not apply to you.


Alright thanks I'll try that later, I was going to do a push/pull setup with my H115i but figured maybe those fans are hard to control.


----------



## KixNGrins

Does anyone know what error code dd stands for. I'm either over-looking it in the manual or it's not listed?

I sent my CPU to Silicon Lottery and had it delidded, replaced my cooler with an EK Predator 240, and replaced some case fans. Now I'm unable to post and get to UEFI. I did set the mobo TPU switch to 2.

I've also tried to Clear CMOS.

Thanks


----------



## llantant

error code







Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Does anyone know what error code dd stands for. I'm either over-looking it in the manual or it's not listed?
> 
> I sent my CPU to Silicon Lottery and had it delidded, replaced my cooler with an EK Predator 240, and replaced some case fans. Now I'm unable to post and get to UEFI. I did set the mobo TPU switch to 2.
> 
> I've also tried to Clear CMOS.
> 
> Thanks


The only DD I know of isn't an error code









**

There is a guy on this page with the issue aswell.

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3260

Maybe PM because I cannot see if said person fixed it.


----------



## KixNGrins

Thanks llantant.

I sent a PM. Hopefully, they'll get back to me. Meanwhile, I'll try PegNose's suggestion and reverse the CMOS battery for 10 minutes and see what that does.


----------



## misoonigiri

Well his post said it was fixed, so hopefully it works for you too - good luck!
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/3270#post_24823477


----------



## KixNGrins

Didn't work. But I did figure out what qcode dd stands for when I moved the rig back to my work bench to start looking closer at the CPU. Qcode dd = "Dumb Dork, you forgot to connect power to GTX 980 Ti".


----------



## FXformat

Project teaser...caseless wallmount


----------



## prickly007

After installing my new CPU-MB-RAM and then Win 8.1 Pro on Wednesday, I finished softwaring the next night and then went to play a game, Rise of the Tomb Raider. Alas, I encountered the same problem as before, crashes that shut down the computer followed by a reboot. However, the crashes now occur immediately upon loading the main menu or when starting a benchmark, i.e. Heaven (and Kombuster, as well). As I discovered this afternoon, the render test in GPU-Z runs fine. System passed a quick run of Intel Burn Test (x10 @ v. high), with max temp of 72. GPU temps are not the issue.

After researching the issue well into the night, some of the things I tried include:

Cleared CMOS (not that I changed much)
Updated BIOS to latest version
Ran Winupdate
Turned XMP off
Set power plan to performance
Messed around with TDR settings, mainly TdrDelay
Reseated GPU and change power cable

All to no avail. One thread suggested, in System Agent Menu, changing Primary display from auto to PCIe and setting PCIe slot to Gen2/3 from auto... It still crashed, but Heaven actually ran long enough to complete the first scene. Could a BIOS setting really be the cause? Might the problem be the most recent BIOS (1601), board came with 1402. So few people have the Hero Alpha, Goggle isn't much help.

Enough was enough, so this afternoon I re-installed Windows again. But only installed the Nvidia driver (v.362.00) and Heaven, and it still crashed right away. I am at a loss! A hardware issue seems the most likely, but what? PSU?* Bad Motherboard?

* I had crashes on my old Phenom II x4 system, but increasing Vcore seemed to (temporarily) stop them; plus they were far more random. Since last December or so, I had to increase Vcore and/or CPU-NB half a dozen or so times, hence the reason I upgraded.


----------



## error-id10t

Have you down clocked your GPU, sounds like an odd suggestion but if it's not running well then taking it to low demands may tell you something. If that fixes it you now know where to look better.. I assume you've kept RAM at stock and not XMP to avoid possible problems from there even though 3000 should be a non-issue.


----------



## prickly007

Yes, I put the RAM back to 2133MHz. I also tried -50 on both core and memory, again to no avail. In my old system, testing my (respectable) GPU overclock- on stock voltage- was done in Heaven. Never had a problem like that I am now having.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Yes, I put the RAM back to 2133MHz. I also tried -50 on both core and memory, again to no avail. In my old system, testing my (respectable) GPU overclock- on stock voltage- was done in Heaven. Never had a problem like that I am now having.


Problem began occuring when you added the new board, CPU and probably that RAM? Any other new components?


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Problem began occuring when you added the new board, CPU and probably that RAM? Any other new components?


I had random, sporadic crashes for the last few months, anywhere from none to one or two a night depending on how long I played for (that I chalked up primarily to a slightly unstable overclock on a five year old chip, plus problematic CSGO updates, Nvidia drivers, etc). The crashes on starting anything are new, and only began upon installing my new CPU-MB-RAM earlier this week. No other new parts, system description is up to date.


----------



## EliteGhost

Well I tried 25sec and 50sec for step up and step down, and that made no difference, fans are still responding to temp changes too fast. Either there is something different with the Corsair Fans or the current bios for my board has problems.


----------



## FightingChance

Okay, maybe someone can chime in with an issue I'm having - sleep stuff yaaay!

Actually my PC sleeps fine. But there is a different behavior now for my hard disk with this build.

Previous PC was a GeneZ Z68, Windows 8.1. Two hard drives; one SSD for the OS on SATA, and a mechanical on SATA. Power settings were set to"turn off hard disk after" 20 minutes, and this did spin down my 1TB WD blue drive. Doing something that accessed that disk would then spin it back up again. Worked as advertised.

New PC, Z170 Pro Gaming, Win 10. OS on an M.2 SSD, games on a SATA SSD, and still have the 1TB WD mechanical. But now it won't spin down... no matter what the "turn off hard disk after" value is set to. Also tried setting computer to 'power user' and back to 'balanced' a few times. No change.

Anyone else experiencing similar? Unfortunately after some research it's not as easy as checking registry entries for values. Also this function is pretty vague about which hard drives it affects; it won't let you define a setting per drive and I hope Windows just elects to not try to sleep SSDs.


----------



## misoonigiri

Do you have some system monitor app running, maybe that is keeping the hdd awake?


----------



## FightingChance

I do have the Asus AI Suite installed. I'll experiment with killing it.


----------



## FightingChance

Ah, solved: it seems that Intel RST 14.x versions have a bug that keeps checking SMART data and preventing HDDs from spinning down. https://communities.intel.com/thread/77335?start=0&tstart=0

So any of you running 14.x RST should be able to confirm the same (that HDDs do not spin down regardless of timeout selected.) Annoying. Intel says a new release is coming, but no timeframe.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> I had random, sporadic crashes for the last few months, anywhere from none to one or two a night depending on how long I played for (that I chalked up primarily to a slightly unstable overclock on a five year old chip, plus problematic CSGO updates, Nvidia drivers, etc). The crashes on starting anything are new, and only began upon installing my new CPU-MB-RAM earlier this week. No other new parts, system description is up to date.


How old is that Corsair HX? Also have you tried with just a single monitor? I see you have an old CRT(jealous) as a secondary in your sig.


----------



## FightingChance

In my experience, as power supplies age, the stability of the power fluctuates more and more over time and can lead to phantom problems that are difficult to replicate. Just something to think about.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> How old is that Corsair HX? Also have you tried with just a single monitor? I see you have an old CRT(jealous) as a secondary in your sig.


It's been in use 24/7 since mid-February 2011. Yes, in fact, the CRT hasn't even been plugged back in since installing the new parts (as I run stress-test on a single monitor to start with).

Look on your local craigslist; I got the FP2141SB relatively recently-considering how long ago production stopped- for $20, it's even better than the one I bought at the turn of the century. He was some sort of graphics designer and didn't have room for it in his new place.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FightingChance*
> 
> In my experience, as power supplies age, the stability of the power fluctuates more and more over time and can lead to phantom problems that are difficult to replicate. Just something to think about.


Reading the PSU sub-forum last night led me to a similar conclusion. I've already started researching a new one.


----------



## DS4130

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FightingChance*
> 
> Ah, solved: it seems that Intel RST 14.x versions have a bug that keeps checking SMART data and preventing HDDs from spinning down. https://communities.intel.com/thread/77335?start=0&tstart=0
> 
> So any of you running 14.x RST should be able to confirm the same (that HDDs do not spin down regardless of timeout selected.) Annoying. Intel says a new release is coming, but no timeframe.


Your not alone, this has been an issue with IRST drivers for some time. After numerous discussions with Intel support who could not grasp the issue and repeatedly stated RTS drivers should only be used in RAID configurations, removed driver from both X99 and Z170 systems and HDD sleep activity returned to normal, not looked back since


----------



## Tmplt

Is it possible to select which PCI-E card to use as primary? My super-huge GPU doesn't fit very well in the lower slots.


----------



## jasjeet

Is there a way to disable the RAID config message on POST? I'm using RAID but don't need to see this every boot up.


----------



## EliteGhost

I think I might have to reflash my bios ,since there is at least a sec delay when changing settings or saving and exiting.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> I think I might have to reflash my bios ,since there is at least a sec delay when changing settings or saving and exiting.


A reflash isn't likely to resolve this directly.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tmplt*
> 
> Is it possible to select which PCI-E card to use as primary? My super-huge GPU doesn't fit very well in the lower slots.


on what MB and how many GPUs are you using?


----------



## pzyko80

Well the new set up is up and running... works great so far but note to ASUS @raja just a thought. maybe you guys need to start thinking about a dvd to usb tool of some sort I had to go find a optical drive just to try to run the support cd lol Z170 Deluxe + 6700k none of the ram slot issues so far hope to keep it that way


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Well the new set up is up and running... works great so far but note to ASUS @raja just a thought. maybe you guys need to start thinking about a dvd to usb tool of some sort I had to go find a optical drive just to try to run the support cd lol Z170 Deluxe + 6700k none of the ram slot issues so far hope to keep it that way


everything on the DVD is available for download on the ASUS support page for your MB. DL to your USB.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> everything on the DVD is available for download on the ASUS support page for your MB. DL to your USB.


Understandable, I hate doing that way though lol guess im just lazy







reinstalling Software now ran it on my x79 os drive just to see if it works hehe


----------



## prickly007

Solved my crashing problem (described a few-pages back) with an EVGA SuperNova 750 P2.... Now, I can began trying to understand the BIOS- this being my first Intel system- and then, overclock!


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Solved my crashing problem (described a few-pages back) with an EVGA SuperNova 750 P2.... Now, I can began trying to understand the BIOS- this being my first Intel system- and then, overclock!


Just what exactly did you do to solve your problem? The whole world wants to know.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Solved my crashing problem (described a few-pages back) with an EVGA SuperNova 750 P2.... Now, I can began trying to understand the BIOS- this being my first Intel system- and then, overclock!


Glad to hear it was just an aging PSU. The EVGA P2 is waves better than anything Corsair churns out as long as the red cables for the GPU don't annoy you(then again you can always go the sleeved route)!


----------



## jeffk

Hi,

I plan to buy a z170i Pro Gaming, I have two question regarding the fans.

What is the Max power on CPU_FAN ? I plan to plug into CPU_FAN 2 Gentle Typhoon AP15 with an "Y" connector.

Is Qfan can still regulate those fan since its 3 pins fans.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> I plan to buy a z170i Pro Gaming, I have two question regarding the fans.
> 
> What is the Max power on CPU_FAN ? I plan to plug into CPU_FAN 2 Gentle Typhoon AP15 with an "Y" connector.
> 
> Is Qfan can still regulate those fan since its 3 pins fans.
> 
> Thanks


The fan header is rated for a max of 1amp. (12W)


----------



## jeffk

Thank you. It should be ok.

"1,850 rpm: 0.083 A - 28 dBA - 98 m³/h"

and Qfan can still regulate 3 pins fans ?

I currently have a fanbus but I'm switching to Ncase M1


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Thank you. It should be ok.
> 
> *"1,850 rpm: 0.083 A - 28 dBA - 98 m³/h"*
> 
> and Qfan can still regulate 3 pins fans ?
> 
> I currently have a fanbus but I'm switching to Ncase M1


Sounds like either an AP-15 or AP-53?








You can run several of those off a fan header....I've never been able to accurately determine start-up draw but it's not much. I run up to 8 per channel on my Aquaero 5 Pro's.


----------



## jeffk

AP-15 on a H100 in a ncase M1. Wish me luck









Currently have a Scythe Kaze Master Pro but I will have the use the CPU_FAN header. With the AI suit software I guess I could determine the startup voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Thank you. It should be ok.
> 
> "1,850 rpm: 0.083 A - 28 dBA - 98 m³/h"
> 
> and Qfan can still regulate 3 pins fans ?
> 
> I currently have a fanbus but I'm switching to Ncase M1


yes, in DC mode of course. Those are some pretty low wattage fans.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> AP-15 on a H100 in a ncase M1. Wish me luck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Currently have a Scythe Kaze Master Pro but I will have the use the CPU_FAN header. With the AI suit software I guess I could determine the startup voltage.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Thank you. It should be ok.
> 
> "1,850 rpm: 0.083 A - 28 dBA - 98 m³/h"
> 
> and Qfan can still regulate 3 pins fans ?
> 
> I currently have a fanbus but I'm switching to Ncase M1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes, in DC mode of course. Those are some pretty low wattage fans.
Click to expand...

Hard to beat those Nidec Servo fans for low current draw.


----------



## TwinParadox

If someone wants to try, here is the modded 1601 bios for the Maximus VIII Extreme with all modules updated.

http://www.win-raid.com/t1892f16-Asus-Maximus-VIII-Extreme-Modded-Bios.html


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> If someone wants to try, here is the modded 1601 bios for the Maximus VIII Extreme with all modules updated.
> 
> http://www.win-raid.com/t1892f16-Asus-Maximus-VIII-Extreme-Modded-Bios.html


modded how?


----------



## TwinParadox

Just look at that site, it is well written.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TwinParadox*
> 
> Just look at that site, it is well written.


lol - been there long ago. Do you provide support for folks running your bios when things go awry?

This is not the thread to post your bios "fix".


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol - been there long ago. Do you provide support for folks running your bios when things go awry?
> 
> This is not the thread to post your bios "fix".


My thoughts exactly although didn't want to be the one to mention it. This is an official thread, doesn't seem appropriate to fling about user made builds, but appreciate it's only to try and help others.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> My thoughts exactly although didn't want to be the one to mention it. This is an official thread, doesn't seem appropriate to fling about user made builds, but appreciate it's only to try and help others.


Should be in this sub forum here for bios and bios mods http://www.overclock.net/f/167/intel-bios Though we did actually discuss the non k unofficial bios for overclocking in this thread as well as questions. Though mainly they became released for a bit by various manufacturers.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, any user mods to "improve" a bios should go where you indicated. Frankly, I have not had ANY of the issues these bios mods (z170 or x99) supposedly fix. And when one was actually needed (p95 stability bug z170) the microcode patch came in via only two channels (MS and intel)


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Anyone else have to create two fan profiles to get their fans to actually use the profile you want? If I only create one, after a couple reboots AI Suite decides to go back to the last preset one used.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Just what exactly did you do to solve your problem? The whole world wants to know.


Replaced the PSU... after buying a new CPU-MB-RAM.







Oh well, it was probably time for a upgrade any ways.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Glad to hear it was just an aging PSU. The EVGA P2 is waves better than anything Corsair churns out as long as the red cables for the GPU don't annoy you(then again you can always go the sleeved route)!


What red cables? Cables are all black, and stiff as hell. I looked at sleeved cables, but they were almost as much as the PSU.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *prickly007*
> 
> Replaced the PSU... after buying a new CPU-MB-RAM.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh well, it was probably time for a upgrade any ways.
> What red cables? Cables are all black, and stiff as hell. I looked at sleeved cables, but they were almost as much as the PSU.


Ah so they changed the stock cables from the G2 on the P2. Glad to hear that. FWIW the G2 GPU cables were red while the rest were black. My P2 I never saw the cable as it was sourced by my system builder and I asked for white sleeved cables.









Anyway colors aside they are great PSUs (both G2s and P2s)!


----------



## MuscleBound

Seems the Z170 Pro Gaming is one seriously good board with some high quality sound even tho its aimed at the low end price point.
Correct me if I am wrongo?


----------



## jasjeet

Swapping from
i7 3770
P8Z77I Deluxe
Corsair RM650x

To
i7 6700k
Z170I Pro
Corsair RM650x

Is giving me insane coil whine on the GPU


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Seems the Z170 Pro Gaming is one seriously good board with some high quality sound even tho its aimed at the low end price point.
> Correct me if I am wrongo?


Aside from minor software/bios problems (see post above), I absolutely love this board. Have yet to have any real problems with it, although I've only had it two months now. The quality is actually about the same as the Z170-A except the pro gaming has more USB ports and all PCI-E slots, different color scheme, and no cool looking I/O cover. VRM layout is pracically the same, BIOS /should/ be the same, and with that said, overclocking ability should be the same. I don't doubt this board has quality components, as getting to 4.5Ghz was extremely easy and has been stable at 1.3v for about a month now.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Aside from minor software/bios problems (see post above), I absolutely love this board. Have yet to have any real problems with it, although I've only had it two months now. The quality is actually about the same as the Z170-A except the pro gaming has more USB ports and all PCI-E slots, different color scheme, and no cool looking I/O cover. VRM layout is pracically the same, BIOS /should/ be the same, and with that said, overclocking ability should be the same. I don't doubt this board has quality components, as getting to 4.5Ghz was extremely easy and has been stable at 1.3v for about a month now.


Have you checked the sound quality of the mobo compared to a dedicated sound card? Thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Have you checked the sound quality of the mobo compared to a dedicated sound card? Thanks.


that's going to depend on the DAC in the card.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Have you checked the sound quality of the mobo compared to a dedicated sound card? Thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> that's going to depend on the DAC in the card.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm not an expert on sound. The best I can do is listen to my music on both my SBZ and onboard and tell you which sounds better and how much better it does or doesn't sound.


----------



## MuscleBound

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah I'm not an expert on sound. The best I can do is listen to my music on both my SBZ and onboard and tell you which sounds better and how much better it does or doesn't sound.


Thats all I want. IS there a noticeable difference?


----------



## FightingChance

I am very pleased with the sound on my Pro Gaming mb, paired with my Sennheiser HD558s. However the last discrete sound card I had was a Philips about a decade ago so I can't make a direct comparison.


----------



## Thoth420

Can someone with a Z170 Deluxe and Win 10 open the Realtek Audio Manager and click the options button and then close the options tab without having a system crash? 100% guaranteed to cause a BSOD on my system every time(settings are all default). It doesn't appear to be driver related more that I suspect the software. I will edit with a crash dump in the morning as I gave up for the evening and shut her down.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuscleBound*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> Yeah I'm not an expert on sound. The best I can do is listen to my music on both my SBZ and onboard and tell you which sounds better and how much better it does or doesn't sound.
> 
> 
> 
> Thats all I want. IS there a noticeable difference?
Click to expand...

So far the onboard audio is quite a bit worse than my SBZ, however I am unable to install drivers at the moment. Will install them tomorrow to see if I can't make it sound better.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PsYcHo29388*
> 
> So far the onboard audio is quite a bit worse than my SBZ, however I am unable to install drivers at the moment. Will install them tomorrow to see if I can't make it sound better.


Drivers are needed, plus front output for the Sabre DAC. It measures well, but audio is a subjective thing..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers are needed, plus front output for the Sabre DAC. It measures well, *but audio is a subjective thing.*.


^^ this

I know guys that can't listen to any compressed audio without complaining about something.


----------



## PsYcHo29388

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers are needed, plus front output for the Sabre DAC. It measures well, *but audio is a subjective thing.*.
> 
> 
> 
> ^^ this
> 
> I know guys that can't listen to any compressed audio without complaining about something.
Click to expand...

Hahaha trust me I'm not like that. My library is compromised of [email protected] and FLAC but to me there is not much, if at all of a difference, it depends on the song.

Anyways, I installed the drivers and set them up identical to that of my SBZ and I would say they are pretty close to each other in quality, the onboard audio still isn't as good but that's expected honestly. If my SBZ died on me I wouldn't be inclined to get a new one immediately.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers are needed, plus front output for the Sabre DAC. It measures well, but audio is a subjective thing..


Raja I had no idea you were on this forum. I have spent the past few week tweaking my settings to get the absolute most out of my hardware. Your guides are truly invaluable. Just wanted to say thank you for taking the time to be so helpful!


----------



## KixNGrins

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Drivers are needed, plus front output for the Sabre DAC. It measures well, but audio is a subjective thing..


Not sure I quite understand. Does this mean that if you connect audio to the back connectors, it's an inferior sound quality because you aren't using the Sabre DAC?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *KixNGrins*
> 
> Not sure I quite understand. Does this mean that if you connect audio to the back connectors, it's an inferior sound quality because you aren't using the Sabre DAC?


Depends what you are connecting. The headphone buffer and the Sabre are directed at the front outputs. Measures better for headphones, has more dynamic range, and lower THD than the rear output. Outside the obvious reason for using the front output for intended purpose, whether you like one or the other is down to your subjective preferences.


----------



## DS4130

Acceptable protection for shipping?


----------



## superkyle1721

Is the ram speed on the hero viii limited in any way while using CR1 timings? I am having a heck of a time to get 3650Mhz to even boot not matter what combinations I run with primaries and secondaries. Changing back to CR2 and boom boots right up. Was curious why CR1 is being such a PITA

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Is the ram speed on the hero viii limited in any way while using CR1 timings? I am having a heck of a time to get 3650Mhz to even boot not matter what combinations I run with primaries and secondaries. Changing back to CR2 and boom boots right up. Was curious why CR1 is being such a PITA
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hello

1N limitations will mostly be the result of the memory controller. Try setting Maximus Tweak to Mode 1. May also require increased memory related voltages.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> 1N limitations will mostly be the result of the memory controller. Try setting Maximus Tweak to Mode 1. May also require increased memory related voltages.


Thanks for the suggestions. I've set the MT to 1 increased Dram voltage VCCIO and SA voltage. CR2 timings stable at 3650 16,18,18,38. Keeping same timings no boot until timing is reduced to 330x no matter what timings I try. I even adjusted the tRDWR etc on the tertiary timings bc another member gracious enough to help me figure this out suggested it could make or break the boot and still nothing. Just seems very quirky. Which is why I asked if there was any limitation to the board since trying to find info on the specific stick of ram limitations would be tough haha.


----------



## superkyle1721

On second note is adaptive voltage currently broken on the hero? My manual stable voltage is 1.424. Running offset with a -.015 produces the same voltage and is also stable. Switching to adaptive and running additional turbo voltage of 1.424 and +.02 offset won't boot at all. I then increased the turbo voltage to 1.44 offset of +.01 just to test and still won't boot. I heard a rumor that intels UEFI update caused problems with adaptive voltage for some boards curious if this is what I am experiencing.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jasjeet

Try adaptive 1.40v, offset 0.04v.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Try adaptive 1.40v, offset 0.04v.


Same result. I've actually tried several varieties to achieve the same end result of voltage. Always get code 35 (CPU post-memory initialize) thought maybe it has something to do with adaptive playing with memory voltage so I upped VCCIO and SA a bit and same result.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Same result. I've actually tried several varieties to achieve the same end result of voltage. Always get code 35 (CPU post-memory initialize) thought maybe it has something to do with adaptive playing with memory voltage so I upped VCCIO and SA a bit and same result.


Are you on a early version of BIOS?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Same result. I've actually tried several varieties to achieve the same end result of voltage. Always get code 35 (CPU post-memory initialize) thought maybe it has something to do with adaptive playing with memory voltage so I upped VCCIO and SA a bit and same result.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you on a early version of BIOS?
Click to expand...

Tried on versions 1601 and 1504


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> On second note is adaptive voltage currently broken on the hero? My manual stable voltage is 1.424. Running offset with a -.015 produces the same voltage and is also stable. Switching to adaptive and running additional turbo voltage of 1.424 and +.02 offset won't boot at all. I then increased the turbo voltage to 1.44 offset of +.01 just to test and still won't boot. I heard a rumor that intels UEFI update caused problems with adaptive voltage for some boards curious if this is what I am experiencing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Tried changing LLC up or down? Mine seems to like LLC 3 above 1.4v.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> On second note is adaptive voltage currently broken on the hero? My manual stable voltage is 1.424. Running offset with a -.015 produces the same voltage and is also stable. Switching to adaptive and running additional turbo voltage of 1.424 and +.02 offset won't boot at all. I then increased the turbo voltage to 1.44 offset of +.01 just to test and still won't boot. I heard a rumor that intels UEFI update caused problems with adaptive voltage for some boards curious if this is what I am experiencing.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> Tried changing LLC up or down? Mine seems to like LLC 3 above 1.4v.
Click to expand...

No I haven't tried that good point. I've got it set to LLC 5 since that produced the most accurate voltage from what I set in bios. When I get back home I will give it a try and see if I can get it to work again.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello guy's









If someone can answer one of my question's about the VIII Hero and the 6700k

1- Nvme 950 pro Raid 0 available or ? one on the board slot and one on Asus PCI to M.2 adapter on the last slot ? btw i have 2 card in SLI and sound card...

2- i'm thinking about 4*4GB kit from Gskill rated at 4000mhz ? will that work with XMP or should tweak the IMC voltage ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can answer one of my question's about the VIII Hero and the 6700k
> 
> 1- Nvme 950 pro Raid 0 available or ? one on the board slot and one on Asus PCI to M.2 adapter on the last slot ? btw i have 2 card in SLI and sound card...
> 
> 2- i'm thinking about 4*4GB kit from Gskill rated at 4000mhz ? will that work with XMP or should tweak the IMC voltage ?


raid as you describe with the 950 is just asking for problems. Are your loads that slow? [email protected] is beyond the boards spec. And frankly you will not realize any benefit at 4000 vs a tight 3466.
get 64GB of ram and set a RAM disk with what you need fast loads for. Image it just in case you have to reset and loose the ram disk contents. the re-image takes moments.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raid as you describe with the 950 is just asking for problems. Are your loads that slow? [email protected] is beyond the boards spec. And frankly you will not realize any benefit at 4000 vs a tight 3466.
> get 64GB of ram and set a RAM disk with what you need fast loads for. Image it just in case you have to reset and loose the ram disk contents. the re-image takes moments.


Thanks Jp

The boot is very very fast now on a single 950 pro.. but I have another one collecting dust here.. still BNIB so is that available ? or the bios won't allow me to Raid 950 pro ??

I see from the board site, the Max OC is 3733mhz will that work with just XMP if i get a kit rated to 3733mhz ? I prefer XMP over manual tweak


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello guy's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If someone can answer one of my question's about the VIII Hero and the 6700k
> 
> 1- Nvme 950 pro Raid 0 available or ? one on the board slot and one on Asus PCI to M.2 adapter on the last slot ? btw i have 2 card in SLI and sound card...
> 
> 2- i'm thinking about 4*4GB kit from Gskill rated at 4000mhz ? will that work with XMP or should tweak the IMC voltage ?
> 
> 
> 
> raid as you describe with the 950 is just asking for problems. Are your loads that slow? [email protected] is beyond the boards spec. And frankly you will not realize any benefit at 4000 vs a tight 3466.
> get 64GB of ram and set a RAM disk with what you need fast loads for. Image it just in case you have to reset and loose the ram disk contents. the re-image takes moments.
Click to expand...

Correct me if I am wrong but if you raid the 950 each will be limited to 2 lanes which will effectively give you zero benefit except additional storage correct?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> raid as you describe with the 950 is just asking for problems. Are your loads that slow? [email protected] is beyond the boards spec. And frankly you will not realize any benefit at 4000 vs a tight 3466.
> get 64GB of ram and set a RAM disk with what you need fast loads for. Image it just in case you have to reset and loose the ram disk contents. the re-image takes moments.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> The boot is very very fast now on a single 950 pro.. but I have another one collecting dust here.. still BNIB so is that available ? or the bios won't allow me to Raid 950 pro ??
> 
> I see from the board site, the Max OC is 3733mhz will that work with just XMP if i get a kit rated to 3733mhz ? I prefer XMP over manual tweak
Click to expand...

Gskill trident 3600 15,15,15,35 would be the kit I would go with if it would have been out when I was shopping.

G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-232-306


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but if you raid the 950 each will be limited to 2 lanes which will effectively give you zero benefit except additional storage correct?


That's why i ask here, I have 2 card in SLI and sound card and 950pro.. if both will be at 2X then its a problem











As you can see the board is full..








Quote:


> Gskill trident 3600 15,15,15,35 would be the kit I would go with if it would have been out when I was shopping.
> 
> G.SKILL TridentZ Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) 288-Pin DDR4 SDRAM DDR4 3600 (PC4 28800) Intel Z170 Platform Desktop Memory Model F4-3600C15D-16GTZ http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=20-232-306


Nice kit! but not Available from Amazon














on C16 one there.. NewEgg not a choice for me as that need USA Paypal.. Still 4ghz kit calling me


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Thanks Jp
> 
> The boot is very very fast now on a single 950 pro.. but I have another one collecting dust here.. still BNIB so is that available ? or the bios won't allow me to Raid 950 pro ??
> 
> I see from the board site, the Max OC is 3733mhz will that work with just XMP if i get a kit rated to 3733mhz ? I prefer XMP over manual tweak


you get into lane splitting and trafficking issues with the raid as you describe, and depending on the gpu config, it may not be feasible.

you have 4 dimm slots w/ T-topology. Filling all 4 will just work better. Heck, I have a 4x8GB TridentZ 3200c14 kit that works on the M8E at 3466c15 and 3600c16 no sweat (going in the Market place shortly). But if you just want to select XMP and do no tuning, get a low CAS 4 dimm kit in the 3200+ range and you'll be fine
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Correct me if I am wrong but if you raid the 950 each will be limited to 2 lanes which will effectively give you zero benefit except additional storage correct?


correct, and the negatives of a raid 0 come in... total failure vulnerability at 2x the spec fault rate.


----------



## superkyle1721

I believe (I could be wrong) that the hero board reserves 4 lanes outside of what is in your pcie slots to allow full bandwidth of the modern m.2 cards. So no matter what's in your pcie slots you will have the 4 lanes available. What may be possible is running one m.2 in a pcie adaptor if you have access to the bottom slot still. This could run at 4X but I think this will disable some Sata ports.

The CL15 kit is brand new. I'm sure it will hit Amazon soon.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I believe (I could be wrong) that the hero board reserves 4 lanes outside of what is in your pcie slots to allow full bandwidth of the modern m.2 cards. So no matter what's in your pcie slots you will have the 4 lanes available. What may be possible is running one m.2 in a pcie adaptor if you have access to the bottom slot still. This could run at 4X but I think this will disable some Sata ports.
> 
> The CL15 kit is brand new. I'm sure it will hit Amazon soon.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


the 3600c15 kits were scarfed up by the ram addicts.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you get into lane splitting and trafficking issues with the raid as you describe, and depending on the gpu config, it may not be feasible.
> 
> you have 4 dimm slots w/ T-topology. Filling all 4 will just work better. Heck, I have a 4x8GB TridentZ 3200c14 kit that works on the M8E at 3466c15 and 3600c16 no sweat (going in the Market place shortly). But if you just want to select XMP and do no tuning, get a low CAS 4 dimm kit in the 3200+ range and you'll be fine
> correct, and the negatives of a raid 0 come in... total failure vulnerability at 2x the spec fault rate.


Oh my bad.. so the raid not an option..







will keep that for my Bw-E Build as the cpu will be 40 lanes on that









At the moment i have Trident-Z 3200mhz C 16-18-18-.. but i feel the need for faster kit..









will keep checking on amazon for the 3600C15 one as that perfect for me


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh my bad.. so the raid not an option..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will keep that for my Bw-E Build as the cpu will be 40 lanes on that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> At the moment i have Trident-Z 3200mhz C 16-18-18-.. but i feel the need for faster kit..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will keep checking on amazon for the 3600C15 one as that perfect for me


I dub you the platform juggler! Going back to X99?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I dub you the platform juggler! Going back to X99?


Sure, will back but to Bw-E and New X99 board.. the current x99 board is garbage ( at least for me )









The next build should be.

5930k Bw-E equivalent so i get 40 lane
New X99 board ( I hope for the Black Edition







)
64GB or 32GB at high clock (hoping for 4ghz kit ? )
2 Pascal card in SLI ( 1080 for sure )
Nvme 950 pro Raid 0

should be fast as hell









I got to much money as the wife project canceled tell 2019..lol who care! I have my PC


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Sure, will back but to Bw-E and New X99 board.. the current x99 board is garbage ( at least for me )
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The next build should be.
> 
> 5930k Bw-E equivalent so i get 40 lane
> New X99 board ( I hope for the Black Edition
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )
> 64GB or 32GB at high clock (hoping for 4ghz kit ? )
> 2 Pascal card in SLI ( 1080 for sure )
> Nvme 950 pro Raid 0
> 
> should be fast as hell
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I got to much money as the wife project canceled tell 2019..lol who care! I have my PC


the boards are virtually identical between HW-E and BW-E. Hopefully you have a better experience next x99.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Oh my bad.. so the raid not an option..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will keep that for my Bw-E Build as the cpu will be 40 lanes on that


I'll chime in with this... I have two SM951's on my M8E and two 950 Pro's on my Formula VIII. Both of these boards are running Raid 0 and have been since their relative release dates.

Auto mode for the last slot will only give you x2 on most of the boards. Changing that to x4 will disable sata 5/6 and give you the expected x4 lanes. The M.2 slot will disable U.2 if your board has it. There is some variation from what is disabled board to board, but the final result is the same. ((both SSD's should be able to run at x4))

Beyond the standard statements about Raid 0 which have already been made... You won't really notice any difference unless you benchmark. Then you are simply going to sit at the limitations of the chipset and not get the standard speed increase you would from Raid 0. There were a few articles out when various motherboard makers were setting up multiple Intel 750's in raid 0. I guess it depends on what you use it for...

Running SLI or XFire won't affect the last slot because it runs off the PCH and doesn't share the "16 lanes" the other slots do. Its locked at a max of x4 on pretty much every Z170 board I've seen.. outside of those with a PLX chip.

*edited to add*

I've run two Fury X's in Crossfire on both the boards I mentioned in my post. I haven't run SLI because I only have one 980 TI. The only issue I've ever run into was on the M8E with XFire and that was fixed by disabling the Thunderbolt controller. The raid speed wasn't ever affected.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> I'll chime in with this... I have two SM951's on my M8E and two 950 Pro's on my Formula VIII. Both of these boards are running Raid 0 and have been since their relative release dates.
> 
> Auto mode for the last slot will only give you x2 on most of the boards. Changing that to x4 will disable sata 5/6 and give you the expected x4 lanes. The M.2 slot will disable U.2 if your board has it. There is some variation from what is disabled board to board, but the final result is the same. ((both SSD's should be able to run at x4))
> 
> Beyond the standard statements about Raid 0 which have already been made... You won't really notice any difference unless you benchmark. Then you are simply going to sit at the limitations of the chipset and not get the standard speed increase you would from Raid 0. There were a few articles out when various motherboard makers were setting up multiple Intel 750's in raid 0. I guess it depends on what you use it for...
> 
> Running SLI or XFire won't affect the last slot because it runs off the PCH and doesn't share the "16 lanes" the other slots do. Its locked at a max of x4 on pretty much every Z170 board I've seen.. outside of those with a PLX chip.
> 
> *edited to add*
> 
> I've run two Fury X's in Crossfire on both the boards I mentioned in my post. I haven't run SLI because I only have one 980 TI. The only issue I've ever run into was on the M8E with XFire and that was fixed by disabling the Thunderbolt controller. The raid speed wasn't ever affected.


good post! +1


----------



## prickly007

Anybody know to re-enable the 5-way optimisation button in AI Suite 3? At some point, it became greyed out. Only ever ran the fan optimisation, but the report button works and leads to a presumably truncated report; only sections are TPU, EPU and Fan.


----------



## Jpmboy

is TPU enabled in Bios?


----------



## mmansfit

Does anyone here with Z170-DElUXE have problems with distributions the linux, as:
Linux MIX
Elementary os
Ubuntu

I can not install, the screen goes black with linux mix and elementary os.

¿?


----------



## misoonigiri

MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 1701
Improve system stability

^^ After I downloaded & updated (no problems so far), I found that ASUS USA no longer has 1701. Wonder if its just temporary or was it pulled for some reason?


----------



## superkyle1721

If I manually adjust XMP and tighten timing why would it not boot the second I switch to manual if I am entering the same exact setting primary secondary and tertiary into the bios. I tried Maximus tweak 1 and 2 and even have set RTL IOL static on both. Each are getting the same voltage (manually entered) yet XMP boots and manual does not. What the heck am I missing here?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If I manually adjust XMP and tighten timing why would it not boot the second I switch to manual if I am entering the same exact setting primary secondary and tertiary into the bios. I tried Maximus tweak 1 and 2 and even have set RTL IOL static on both. Each are getting the same voltage (manually entered) yet XMP boots and manual does not. What the heck am I missing here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


there are parameters set with XMP you do not have access to. when you set XMP decline the option to use the ASUS enhanced timings. if prompted. If that's not it... check the vcore with xmp and manual. they may not be the same even tho bios is set the same. and select Mode 1 in the dram timings menu


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If I manually adjust XMP and tighten timing why would it not boot the second I switch to manual if I am entering the same exact setting primary secondary and tertiary into the bios. I tried Maximus tweak 1 and 2 and even have set RTL IOL static on both. Each are getting the same voltage (manually entered) yet XMP boots and manual does not. What the heck am I missing here?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk
> 
> 
> 
> there are parameters set with XMP you do not have access to. when you set XMP decline the option to use the ASUS enhanced timings. if prompted. If that's not it... check the vcore with xmp and manual. they may not be the same even tho bios is set the same. and select Mode 1 in the dram timings menu
Click to expand...

Wait I'm a bit confused. By not checking use enhanced timings that may help to use XMP. I have currently finished tightening my timings as per our last conversation lol. I wanted to switch it over to manual since that may be the issue stopping my from using 1T. So basically I am trying to not use XMP at all. Now when I set the voltages the reading voltages are to the right of the screen but it's impossible to read the voltage that I am commanding since it won't boot and will apply some default after. I have every single timing possible manually entered on both XMP and manual. XMP works manual does not. Tried playing with boot voltages, the "XTU setting" (not sure what it is but tried them all haha), switching frequency, phase control, and eventual voltage. I didn't realize XMP changed internal things which I can't adjust. Looks like I am stuck at 2t then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wait I'm a bit confused. By not checking use enhanced timings that may help to use XMP. I have currently finished tightening my timings as per our last conversation lol. I wanted to switch it over to manual since that may be the issue stopping my from using 1T. So basically I am trying to not use XMP at all. Now when I set the voltages the reading voltages are to the right of the screen but it's impossible to read the voltage that I am commanding since it won't boot and will apply some default after. I have every single timing possible manually entered on both XMP and manual. XMP works manual does not. Tried playing with boot voltages, the "XTU setting" (not sure what it is but tried them all haha), switching frequency, phase control, and eventual voltage. I didn't realize XMP changed internal things which I can't adjust. Looks like I am stuck at 2t then.


by not confirming to "Use ASUS Enhanced Timings" (read the statement in the popup window)... eg, decline, when you switch from XMP to manual - which is really best done by a clrcmos then entering your manual settings - the enhanced settings are eliminated as a possible cause of the overclocking failure.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Wait I'm a bit confused. By not checking use enhanced timings that may help to use XMP. I have currently finished tightening my timings as per our last conversation lol. I wanted to switch it over to manual since that may be the issue stopping my from using 1T. So basically I am trying to not use XMP at all. Now when I set the voltages the reading voltages are to the right of the screen but it's impossible to read the voltage that I am commanding since it won't boot and will apply some default after. I have every single timing possible manually entered on both XMP and manual. XMP works manual does not. Tried playing with boot voltages, the "XTU setting" (not sure what it is but tried them all haha), switching frequency, phase control, and eventual voltage. I didn't realize XMP changed internal things which I can't adjust. Looks like I am stuck at 2t then.
> 
> 
> 
> by not confirming to "Use ASUS Enhanced Timings" (read the statement in the popup window)... eg, decline, when you switch from XMP to manual - which is really best done by a clrcmos then entering your manual settings - the enhanced settings are eliminated as a possible cause of the overclocking failure.
Click to expand...

Ok I got yeah. I actually am only asked that when switching to XMP not from it. I actually did reset bios to stock configure but not by clcrmos or removing the battery that is painfully located below the primary GPU but instead simply applying default settings and trying that way. Nothing will boot under manual at my timings. My guess is there is something with the Asus enhanced timings that is actually helping me and when not applied...no boot.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok I got yeah. I actually am only asked that when switching to XMP not from it. I actually did reset bios to stock configure but not by clcrmos or removing the battery that is painfully located below the primary GPU but instead simply applying default settings and trying that way. Nothing will boot under manual at my timings. My guess is there is something with the Asus enhanced timings that is actually helping me and when not applied...no boot.


Load optimized defaults is about as good as you can do w/o hitting the clrcmos button or pulling a jumper.
set tweak mode 1. no boot or fail to post? what Q-code?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Ok I got yeah. I actually am only asked that when switching to XMP not from it. I actually did reset bios to stock configure but not by clcrmos or removing the battery that is painfully located below the primary GPU but instead simply applying default settings and trying that way. Nothing will boot under manual at my timings. My guess is there is something with the Asus enhanced timings that is actually helping me and when not applied...no boot.
> 
> 
> 
> Load optimized defaults is about as good as you can do w/o hitting the clrcmos button or pulling a jumper.
> set tweak mode 1. no boot or fail to post? what Q-code?
Click to expand...

I'm away from the computer now but was getting the following codes. 41 ( too tight terts) 55 69 and 36 it really was a grab bag of codes haha. Letting the MB restart it self even produced two different codes at same settings which made it very hard to chase down.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm away from the computer now but was getting the following codes. 41 ( too tight terts) 55 69 and 36 it really was a grab bag of codes haha. Letting the MB restart it self even produced two different codes at same settings which made it very hard to chase down.


41... definitely do a clrcmos. 55... too light vcore (for cache) OR... need to set 4 3rd timings to be the same as CAS.
from [email protected]:
3E means too low Write Recovery / read to precharge time
78 means too tight TRCD/TRP
41 Means you went too tight on tertiary or you pushed too much voltage on Hynix MFR
55 well this means a lot,from not enough voltage for give settings,too tight TRFC ,improper tertiary
and
"_TRDWR_sg TRDWR_dg and TRDWR_dr + TRDWR_dd . When going higher than 3600 these need to be set on same level as CAS value otherwise board will give you a nice 55 POST CODE_"


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I'm away from the computer now but was getting the following codes. 41 ( too tight terts) 55 69 and 36 it really was a grab bag of codes haha. Letting the MB restart it self even produced two different codes at same settings which made it very hard to chase down.
> 
> 
> 
> 41... definitely do a clrcmos. 55... too light vcore (for cache) OR... need to set 4 3rd timings to be the same as CAS.
> from [email protected]:
> 3E means too low Write Recovery / read to precharge time
> 78 means too tight TRCD/TRP
> 41 Means you went too tight on tertiary or you pushed too much voltage on Hynix MFR
> 55 well this means a lot,from not enough voltage for give settings,too tight TRFC ,improper tertiary
> and
> "_TRDWR_sg TRDWR_dg and TRDWR_dr + TRDWR_dd . When going higher than 3600 these need to be set on same level as CAS value otherwise board will give you a nice 55 POST CODE_"
Click to expand...

Unfortunately I ran through all of that. You posted the link to his write up a little while back and I have been using it as my bible for memory clocking haha. I will reset the bios and try again tomorrow but I do not have high hopes haha. I've done some digging and depending on the memory used this can be common.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Unfortunately I ran through all of that. You posted the link to his write up a little while back and I have been using it as my bible for memory clocking haha. I will reset the bios and try again tomorrow but I do not have high hopes haha. I've done some digging and depending on the memory used this can be common.


yeah - really try the clrcmos. This was mentioned today on a chat by dhenzjhen regarding asus z170 boards after getting 41s.


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Does anyone here with Z170-DElUXE have problems with distributions the linux, as:
> Linux MIX
> Elementary os
> Ubuntu
> 
> I can not install, the screen goes black with linux mix and elementary os.
> 
> ¿?


Similar board, Asus Sabertooth Z170 S, I have installed Fedora 23 LXDE Games spin, and Linux Mint 17.3 KDE, Cinnamon, and Mate with no trouble on my sig rig including the Asus Strix GTX 960 GPU.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 1701
> Improve system stability
> 
> ^^ After I downloaded & updated (no problems so far), I found that ASUS USA no longer has 1701. Wonder if its just temporary or was it pulled for some reason?


To quote myself, I see 1701 is back up so I guess it was just temporarily & not pulled for some issue


----------



## donmega1

So which is the consensus #1 and #2 out of all the models they have


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> To quote myself, I see 1701 is back up so I guess it was just temporarily & not pulled for some issue


these are usually just local server update glitches... and not a bios recall.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> these are usually just local server update glitches... and not a bios recall.


Yeah something odd is going on with the servers forsure. I went to download the bios and saw it. Restarted to save my bios .txt file for reference and when I booted up to download the page is all blank. guess I will wait and see when it pops up again. Anyone have more specifics about what stability fixes were implemented?


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> To quote myself, I see 1701 is back up so I guess it was just temporarily & not pulled for some issue
> 
> 
> 
> these are usually just local server update glitches... and not a bios recall.
Click to expand...

Agree with Jpmboy...I have seen new BIOS offered for Win 10 only to disappear shortly thereafter but still showing for download on Win 8. Eventually it reappears under Win 10.








I usually check both USA & Asus Global download pages just in case.


----------



## misoonigiri

Thanks for the comments. Wonder if its because there are more than one server but all under "ASUS US" address, and not all have 1701 updated. So say now I browse to ASUS US, I may be brought to server A which has 1701. Sometime later when I hit up "ASUS US" again, I may be brought to server B instead which doesn't have 1701 updated yet, so it looks like the file is gone?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Thanks for the comments. Wonder if its because there are more than one server but all under "ASUS US" address, and not all have 1701 updated. So say now I browse to ASUS US, I may be brought to server A which has 1701. Sometime later when I hit up "ASUS US" again, I may be brought to server B instead which doesn't have 1701 updated yet, so it looks like the file is gone?


^^ this. I guess it takes some time to get the WW servers aligned.


----------



## KixNGrins

I see something similar where I work. They will push out a change and it sometimes takes 1-2 hours for all of the servers/mirrors to be in-synch and play nice with each other.


----------



## prickly007

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is TPU enabled in Bios?


Forgot I had posted about this.... TPU was at keep current settings, I believe. Re-installing AI Suite 3 allowed me to run the 5-way optimisation once, then it became greyed out again (until I reinstalled yet again). A whole lot of effort for naught: Asus' 5-way Optimisation overclocked all cores to a paltry 43x or, using the per core option, if I understood the results correctly, 45/45/43/43.

However, the BIOS tuning pushed my 6700k past 4.5GHz, using a multiplier of 44 and an increased BCLK frequency. Based on that result, I have it currently at 4.5GHz (100x45) on all cores, using an adaptive VCore of 1.25/1.28 (BIOS/HWINFO, respectively) and LLC at level five.* Presumably, based on what I've read of other people's experience, I should be able to hit 4.6GHz, at least.

* Only ran a quick Intel Burn Test, plus a little CS:GO, to test stability as my fan curves aren't fully tweaked yet.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> Does anyone here with Z170-DElUXE have problems with distributions the linux, as:
> Linux MIX
> Elementary os
> Ubuntu
> 
> I can not install, the screen goes black with linux mix and elementary os.
> 
> ¿?


It is usually your video card (or iGPU) and lack of updated drivers at the time of installation that causes that problem. Common issue with some Linux distros and the latest video cards. There are several workarounds depending on the scenario....Google for them. Using an older video card (example GTX 660) to install, updating the relevant NVIDIA driver, then replacing the older card with the newer one (example GTX 980) is one of them.


----------



## Thoth420

After 7 months, trying every iteration of the BIOS for the Z170 Deluxe...I am throwing in the towel. A constant game of whack a mole...one problem solved to be traded by another.

Only now on the latest BIOS version am I encountering RAM issues with manual settings to spec at 2133. Tried XMP, tried 2666 to spec(since that is what the RAM is advertised at) and even underclocking. I cannot make a single pass on memtest now.

Prior BIOS had no RAM issues however my Q Fan was all borked. (ASUS support blames EK)

First BIOS version would hang constantly....

P.S. All versions of BIOS hang, the latest is almost as bad as the first in that regard. The few in the middle hung as well but much less frequently.

This board is pure junk and I am done with ASUS as their support is an absolute joke.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

Any Z170 Sabertooth Mark 1 owners here ? Just ordered one with 6700k and 6600k.. I hear about the Sabertooth power but never tried one before!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Any Z170 Sabertooth Mark 1 owners here ? Just ordered one with 6700k and 6600k.. I hear about the Sabertooth power but never tried one before!


Only board I ever got from ASUS that wasn't junk was a p67 sabretooth fwiw.
It was rock solid stable and never once had a single problem.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Only board I ever got from ASUS that wasn't junk was a p67 sabretooth fwiw.
> It was rock solid stable and never once had a single problem.


Nice!! Glad to hear that bro.. I hope the best from that board..


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Nice!! Glad to hear that bro.. I hope the best from that board..


If it was out when I ordered my Z170 board it would have been my first choice. I would have just painted the armor white to match my theme which is the only reason I decided on the Z170-A to Deluxe line.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Sorry to hear you're having a problem. I have a Z170-D with W10 and just operned and closed the the Realtek app with no problems. Make sure you have the latest drivers and BIOS (1702)

Your board should be under warranty. If I were you I would have requested a RMA back on day one. My 1st Z170-Deluxe wouldn't post and there was no video. I got the replacement a few days later by requesting a cross shipment. Don't give up - give it another shot


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Sorry to hear you're having a problem. I have a Z170-D with W10 and just operned and closed the the Realtek app with no problems. Make sure you have the latest drivers and BIOS (1702)
> 
> Your board should be under warranty. If I were you I would have requested a RMA back on day one. My 1st Z170-Deluxe wouldn't post and there was no video. I got the replacement a few days later by requesting a cross shipment. Don't give up - give it another shot


The issue occurs regardless of BIOS version and nobody has been able to replicate it. The board is defective and ASUS support wasted a ton of my time telling me it wasn't. This was their last chance with me and they blew it. I am on 1702 just so you know and the issue is not with opening the app and closing it but opening the options sub menu and pressing the ok button at the bottom(regardless of changing settings or not) which on my system 100% of the time forces a BSOD. Aside that ever since updating to the latest BIOS I can't even pass a memtest. I would rather take a baseball bat to it at this point.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Your best bet is to get ahold of customer service and demand an escalation of your case. You don't have to settle for some screener who just happens to answer the phone. There are people at Asus who care, and for the most part are not out to screw you, as they have to much to lose.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Your best bet is to get ahold of customer service and demand an escalation of your case. You don't have to settle for some screener who just happens to answer the phone. There are people at Asus who care, and for the most part are not out to screw you, as they have to much to lose.


^^^^ This !!


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Your best bet is to get ahold of customer service and demand an escalation of your case. You don't have to settle for some screener who just happens to answer the phone. There are people at Asus who care, and for the most part are not out to screw you, as they have to much to lose.


This system was built by a shop since I have zero experience with custom loop setup, config, choosing cooling parts etc. and they were supposed to put it through a battery of tests in a bench scenario before plumbing everything into a defective board because even I know that much.....suffice to say it has been through their escalation process and every time it comes back a different kind of broken. They obviously would avoid replacing the board if possible as it is the most work hours any repair would take for them. I was attempting to troubleshoot what I can on my end and ASUS support was giving me the exact same replies they were giving my system builder. Both of us had the issue escalated and were both given the run around. ASUS essentially finger pointed at any other vendor they could and wouldn't even concede that the board may be defective...It's all good there are other board manufacturers out there and I already avoid them for everything else as it is now anyway.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This system was built by a shop since I have zero experience with custom loop setup, config, choosing cooling parts etc. and they were supposed to put it through a battery of tests in a bench scenario before plumbing everything into a defective board because even I know that much.....suffice to say it has been through their escalation process and every time it comes back a different kind of broken. They obviously would avoid replacing the board if possible as it is the most work hours any repair would take for them. I was attempting to troubleshoot what I can on my end and ASUS support was giving me the exact same replies they were giving my system builder. Both of us had the issue escalated and were both given the run around. ASUS essentially finger pointed at any other vendor they could and wouldn't even concede that the board may be defective...It's all good there are other board manufacturers out there and I already avoid them for everything else as it is now anyway.


Sounds like the Shop's responsibility to get the rig they built fixed, whether they do it thru RMA or have to buy you a new MB. Wouldn;t blame ASUS for lame shop work.


----------



## zzztopzzz

It's the shop's responsibility. You may have to get tough and threaten legal action. Also, you could use the BBB as a wedge. If they savor their own reputation, they need to replace that board for you. Other manufacturers, i.e.; MSI, Gigabyte, etc, have their problems too, especially with new chipsets. I went through the same thing a few years back with Gigabyte on a new AMD 990 board. Eventually they sent me a new board which I promptly sold on Ebay. Hang in there with Asus.


----------



## Thoth420

It just seems any non sabretooth board I have ever tried from ASUS has always been some form of crap. The Deluxe is just the nail in the coffin...more of a voting with my wallet deal. I'm sure everyone has varying experiences. I also find their support quite rude, impatient and often pretty oblivious and would prefer a vendor that didn't treat me in such a manner.

In regard to the shop I am sure we can come to a resolution without involving threats. I also agree it is their responsibility.... anyway no reason for me to lurk any longer just figured I would share my experience.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> It just seems any non sabretooth board I have ever tried from ASUS has always been some form of crap. The Deluxe is just the nail in the coffin...more of a voting with my wallet deal. I'm sure everyone has varying experiences. I also find their support quite rude, impatient and often pretty oblivious and would prefer a vendor that didn't treat me in such a manner.


hehehe, You should try the Hero.. its fantastic board









The -A have stupid bios.. Pro is -A but with Wifi and big heatsink over the VRM.... the Deluxe is heavy board that should work fine..

will see how the Sabertooth Mark1! on the next week


----------



## [email protected]

Yep, go down to the local PC shop armed with a pair of digital scales and buy the heaviest board you can find. You can't go wrong with that type of advice, you really can't.


----------



## jeffk

I m about to order all my new stuff. Is the z170i pro gaming good ?

Is there anything better ?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> I m about to order all my new stuff. Is the z170i pro gaming good ?
> 
> *Is there anything better* ?


Yes, the Impact VIII.


----------



## SgtHawker

I have the Sabertooth Z170 S and I am loving it. The cool winter camouflage theme is pretty awesome. I put whitle LED fans in my case with a blue CPU HSF and am happier than my I have ever been with the looks of my case ( I had a Crosshair V Formula Z with red case fans and red CPU HSF ).

I updated the BIOS to 1702 when I got it and haven't had a hitch since, well except for OS issues on the SSD.

I expected to have to reinstall Windows 7, and read linux is a swap & go with new hardware ( I have a triple boot Linux Mint 17.3 KDE, Fedora 23 Games with LXDE, and Windows 7 x64 ). I tried to boot the existing Win 7 with a USB thumbdrive of new drivers for the Sabertooth and it booted into Win with minimal resolution, loaded drivers and a restart has been fine for a month. The Linux Mint was an issue, the Fedora worked fine. After a few attempts at correcting the linux boot loader ( GRUB2 ), I had to do a reinstall over the original and that worked fine with my existing software and data. Smooth sailing ever since.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, the Impact VIII.


Does not have any M.2.

I 'm looking for a M.2 Sata slot to save space and cables (N1 build)


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Does not have any M.2.
> 
> I 'm looking for a M.2 Sata slot to save space and cables (N1 build)


U.2 drive with some trick cable management would be much cooler. In multiple senses of the word.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> U.2 drive with some trick cable management would be much cooler. In multiple senses of the word.


It will need a cable and a hyper kit then right... ?

And it seem that Sata M.2 dont overheat as PCIe M.2. I don't plain to use an PCIE M.2.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> It will need a cable and a hyper kit then right... ?
> 
> And it seem that Sata M.2 dont overheat as PCIe M.2. I don't plain to use an PCIE M.2.


What case are you looking at putting it in? It's up to you. You asked if there was anything better, the Impact is that.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What case are you looking at putting it in? It's up to you. You asked if there was anything better, the Impact is that.


NCase M1.

Well then i will go with the z170i PG.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> NCase M1.
> 
> Well then i will go with the z170i PG.


Good little case. Use the compare tool here if you still find yourself unsure. https://www.asus.com/US/Compare/


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Yep, go down to the local PC shop armed with a pair of digital scales and buy the heaviest board you can find. You can't go wrong with that type of advice, you really can't.


Be nice if there was a local PC shop.....that carried boards over $100 dollars.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> I have the Sabertooth Z170 S and I am loving it. The cool winter camouflage theme is pretty awesome. I put whitle LED fans in my case with a blue CPU HSF and am happier than my I have ever been with the looks of my case ( I had a Crosshair V Formula Z with red case fans and red CPU HSF ).
> 
> I updated the BIOS to 1702 when I got it and haven't had a hitch since, well except for OS issues on the SSD.
> 
> I expected to have to reinstall Windows 7, and read linux is a swap & go with new hardware ( I have a triple boot Linux Mint 17.3 KDE, Fedora 23 Games with LXDE, and Windows 7 x64 ). I tried to boot the existing Win 7 with a USB thumbdrive of new drivers for the Sabertooth and it booted into Win with minimal resolution, loaded drivers and a restart has been fine for a month. The Linux Mint was an issue, the Fedora worked fine. After a few attempts at correcting the linux boot loader ( GRUB2 ), I had to do a reinstall over the original and that worked fine with my existing software and data. Smooth sailing ever since.


I wish this was available when I sourced my parts as it would fit my theme well enough and as I said in a previous post that the only ASUS board I have ever owned that wasn't problematic to some degree (or DOA but that could be on Newegg, Amazon etc.) was a P67 Sabretooth. I went with the deluxe because I needed a white Z170 board with lots of USB ports, Intel NIC(s), decent onboard audio and most importantly some white. Perhaps I wouldn't be heading towards swapping to the Gigabyte which I am not enthused about at all....

Have you tried W10 on that board by chance? This system was designed for DX12 so I really can't go back to my favorite latest iteration of Windows (7 SP1 slipstream install) for this system. I have a Win7 HTPC slave system which is my daily driver and works fine other than for games(no GPU) so Kung Fury is literally only for gaming and nothing else.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> hehehe, You should try the Hero.. its fantastic board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The -A have stupid bios.. Pro is -A but with Wifi and big heatsink over the VRM.... the Deluxe is heavy board that should work fine..


Erm, whaa? The Z170-A has the same BIOS type as the Deluxe and the Hero. Pretty sure all ASUS BIOSes have the same base, they just have the cosmetic stuff added in the case of the ROG, and the board specific features to go with whatever it might be.


----------



## Mr-Dark

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Erm, whaa? The Z170-A has the same BIOS type as the Deluxe and the Hero. Pretty sure all ASUS BIOSes have the same base, they just have the cosmetic stuff added in the case of the ROG, and the board specific features to go with whatever it might be.


You try both ? the -A and Deluxe ? as person own both for X99 they way different...

even the same on Z97 Hero vs Ranger the Hero was smoother and better..


----------



## pzyko80

Anyone on the Deluxe 1702 bios. does your pc get stuck entering sleep state qcode 03 and the only way to recover from it is to do a hard reboot ??


----------



## prickly007

Still no sign of the 1702 BIOS for the Hero Alpha


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> You try both ? the -A and Deluxe ? as person own both for X99 they way different...
> 
> even the same on Z97 Hero vs Ranger the Hero was smoother and better..


I got the Z170-A, and was looking at reviews of the Deluxe before I picked the Z170-A. BIOS layout on every photo I've seen from reviewers is the same, and I can confirm that my layout matches that of the Deluxe. Even the VIII Hero, though without the ROG branding and color schemes. Don't have the -A BIOS being a laggy pile of ****. Release BIOS, 0901, 1402, and 1702 have all been extremely smooth.

They probably changed the base firmware for Z170, so each board uses the same basic BIOS layout. My guess is that they also polished it compared to Z97/X99, the launch month reviews of the Z170-A have commented on how polished the experience feels for a "launch product".


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Yes, the Impact VIII.


^&^ This for sure. The Impact VIII is an exceptional board

yo bud.. when do we see sli 1080 benchmarks from you?








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> It will need a cable and a hyper kit then right... ?
> 
> And it seem that Sata M.2 dont overheat as PCIe M.2. I don't plain to use an PCIE M.2.


The U.2 drive is very fast.. and no concerns over heat management. I put an Intel 750 U.2 in an Impact /Lian Li ITX case + a 512 Sata3 drive. Before handoff to my wife, I compared the U.2 to a PCIE 750 and a Samsung 951 (non-nvme) M.2. The U.2 is as fast as the PCIE +/- 5%. Don;t have a Sammy 950 to compare to tho.


----------



## mmansfit

Published Z170-DELUXE BIOS 1801.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Does not have any M.2.
> 
> I 'm looking for a M.2 Sata slot to save space and cables (N1 build)


Quote:


> Does not have any M.2


Yeah, someone dropped the ball at Asus and some reviewers tried to cover it up;

https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-maximus-viii-impact-lga-1151-motherboard-review-h.1883924/
Quote:


> Not one word about the non existing M.2 port anywhere in the review. How can you guys ignore such an essential feature missing on this mini-itx board without even touching on it is beyond me.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Yeah, someone dropped the ball at Asus and some reviewers tried to cover it up;
> 
> https://hardforum.com/threads/asus-maximus-viii-impact-lga-1151-motherboard-review-h.1883924/


And also, the Impact have only amplified output on the frontpanel (a friend of me have the impact and so due to the little space he have paratise on the front panel amplified output), while Pro Gaming have it on the bracket....
Pro Gaming have PS/2, Impact don't. (Many keyboard need ps2 to have full NKRO)

Such a fail


----------



## pathfindercod

Hey fellass
On the VIII Impact can you run seperate raid? I.E. I have two ssd's in raid 0 as my windows/boot drive. Does the board support running two other drives on their own seperate raid? I want to add two 8tb drives in raid 1.

Thanks!


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pzyko80*
> 
> Anyone on the Deluxe 1702 bios. does your pc get stuck entering sleep state qcode 03 and the only way to recover from it is to do a hard reboot ??


Try the new bios 1802, maybe its fixed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> Hey fellass
> On the VIII Impact can you run seperate raid? I.E. I have two ssd's in raid 0 as my windows/boot drive. Does the board support running two other drives on their own seperate raid? I want to add two 8tb drives in raid 1.
> 
> Thanks!


Yes. no problem. Just config the system to raid and you can run a raid in combo with a non-raid single drive. (SATA or U.2)
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> And also, the Impact have only amplified output on the frontpanel (a friend of me have the impact and so due to the little space he have paratise on the front panel amplified output), while Pro Gaming have it on the bracket....
> Pro Gaming have PS/2, Impact don't. (Many keyboard need ps2 to have full NKRO)
> 
> Such a fail


IDK guys, my Impact has a sound "card" for the rear IO... and it's plenty amped for hi-end In-ear-monitors (UE custom 4 driver) or to feed a regular PC-grade 2+1 speaker system.


----------



## pathfindercod

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes. no problem. Just config the system to raid and you can run a raid in combo with a non-raid single drive. (SATA or U.2)
> IDK guys, my Impact has a sound "card" for the rear IO... and it's plenty amped for hi-end In-ear-monitors (UE custom 4 driver) or to feed a regular PC-grade 2+1 speaker system.


I'm wanting to run two raids. One raid0 with my 2 ssd's and then two additional 8tb drives in raid 1


----------



## SgtHawker

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Have you tried W10 on that board by chance? This system was designed for DX12 so I really can't go back to my favorite latest iteration of Windows (7 SP1 slipstream install) for this system.


Hey Thoth420, No sorry, I haven't even tried Win 10. In fact, because of MS's decision to tell me how I have to run my computer I have finally switched over to Linux. I only have the Win 7 install available for Audible audiobooks to be loaded onto my MP3 player until I can get it done in Linux.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> Hey Thoth420, No sorry, I haven't even tried Win 10. In fact, because of MS's decision to tell me how I have to run my computer I have finally switched over to Linux. I only have the Win 7 install available for Audible audiobooks to be loaded onto my MP3 player until I can get it done in Linux.


No worries going to fiddle with my RAM settings some more and see if I can solve this over the weekend.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pathfindercod*
> 
> I'm wanting to run two raids. One raid0 with my 2 ssd's and then two additional 8tb drives in raid 1


there are a total of 4 sata drive connectors, so a raid 0 and Raid 1 is doable.


----------



## Gir

Hello! I have a question about the ROG Maximus VIII Ranger board. Its max supported memory is 3400Mhz, but I just "purchased" the following RAM kit from intel retail edge: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3600c18

So would the RAM work at all? Could I still clock it at 3600Mhz, or is 3400 the max in the BIOS? Would it run just fine at 3400Mhz?

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Gir*
> 
> Hello! I have a question about the ROG Maximus VIII Ranger board. Its max supported memory is 3400Mhz, but I just "purchased" the following RAM kit from intel retail edge: http://www.corsair.com/en-us/vengeance-lpx-16gb-2x8gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-black-cmk16gx4m2b3600c18
> 
> So would the RAM work at all? Could I still clock it at 3600Mhz, or is 3400 the max in the BIOS? Would it run just fine at 3400Mhz?
> 
> Thanks!


Just try the XMP. If it boots... tweak!








(it should be fine. the ranger has some subs with ram at 3866+)


----------



## jleslie246

I'm getting random restarts. Especially on cold boots (first for the day). 1 or 2 within the first 30 minutes of use then its stable the rest of the day. Does this sound like a PSU or MB issue? The MB light stays on so it doesnt appear to loose power.

Bios version 1001

Asus Here Z170

See sig rig for the rest.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I'm getting random restarts. Especially on cold boots (first for the day). 1 or 2 within the first 30 minutes of use then its stable the rest of the day. Does this sound like a PSU or MB issue? The MB light stays on so it doesnt appear to loose power.
> 
> Bios version 1001
> 
> Asus Here Z170
> 
> See sig rig for the rest.


blackouts or random restarts - barring a failing PSU - are more likely to be related to ram settings. Increase VDIMM by 25mV over what you were using. DDR4 easily handles 1.4+V, indefinitely.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> blackouts or random restarts - barring a failing PSU - are more likely to be related to ram settings. Increase VDIMM by 25mV over what you were using. DDR4 easily handles 1.4+V, indefinitely.


I increased 10mV (1.36V DRAM) and it still blacked out (shutdown/restart) this morning. I know you said 25mV, i just wanted to start small. PSU? EVGA has already issued an rma for me. Its just a pain to swap out. Is there anything in windows that might clue me in to the issue?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I increased 10mV (1.36V DRAM) and it still blacked out (shutdown/restart) this morning. I know you said 25mV, i just wanted to start small. PSU? EVGA has already issued an rma for me. Its just a pain to swap out. Is there anything in windows that might clue me in to the issue?


if it is not writing a BSOD then windows does not know it is happening. Again, DDR4 can take the voltage. Just try 1.375-1,4V vdimm set VCCSA to 1.25 and Vccio to 1.225. Be sure to leave CPUSVID on Auto.
Post to bios, nav to the Tools page, select the menu where you can save bios settings, insert a fat32 formatted USB stick, scroll down to it in the menu. hit cntrl-F2 and drop a text file to the stick. Boot to windows and post that text file as an attachment here. let's have a look at the bios settings.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I increased 10mV (1.36V DRAM) and it still blacked out (shutdown/restart) this morning. I know you said 25mV, i just wanted to start small. PSU? EVGA has already issued an rma for me. Its just a pain to swap out. Is there anything in windows that might clue me in to the issue?


Did you say you're on BIOS 1001? If so, flash the latest BIOS before fiddling with DRAM voltages.


----------



## pzyko80

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> Try the new bios 1802, maybe its fixed.


1801 flashed 2 days stable so far goes sleep and wakes fine, even managed to run xmp 1 again for 3000mhz ram. thanks for the tip


----------



## phillyman36

Question does anyone have DVDfab media player? If so can someone test performance with and without XMP enabled and disabled? Im usuing a Asus Z170 Deluxe, i7 6700k, with Corsair ddr4 3200 (16GB 2 8GB sticks) If XMP is enabled when playing a video if i click the time line it takes a while for the movie to go to that timeline. Or if I right clik to bring up the video option it take a while for the option to come up.(about 5 to 6 seconds) However If XMP is disabled and the memory runs at 2133 instead of 3200 I have no problems. No lag at all.
The cpu is not overclocked.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *phillyman36*
> 
> Question does anyone have DVDfab media player? If so can someone test performance with and without XMP enabled and disabled? Im usuing a Asus Z170 Deluxe, i7 6700k, with Corsair ddr4 3200 (16GB 2 8GB sticks) If XMP is enabled when playing a video if i click the time line it takes a while for the movie to go to that timeline. Or if I right clik to bring up the video option it take a while for the option to come up.(about 5 to 6 seconds) However If XMP is disabled and the memory runs at 2133 instead of 3200 I have no problems. No lag at all.
> The cpu is not overclocked.


Well, since it works right on SPD, XMP is not necessarily stable with all stock settings. Don;t use it and enter the timings manually.


----------



## jeffk

Hello,

I dont find DC Mode into CPU Q FAN is it normal ?
I only see PWM and Disabled.

Its an z170i Pro Gaming (mini itx) with a Y and two DC fans into the Y.


----------



## jeffk

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes, in DC mode of course. Those are some pretty low wattage fans.


Well, its seem not...

I dont see any DC mode into CPU_FAN...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Well, its seem not...
> 
> I dont see any DC mode into CPU_FAN...


chassis fan has DC mode. Will q-fan pwm detect fan speed?


----------



## jeffk

Nop its full speed if i set on PWM on CPU Fan.

I have connected my fan to Cha_fan in DC Mode and related the courbe to CPU temp then.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jeffk*
> 
> Nop its full speed if i set on PWM on CPU Fan.
> 
> I have connected my fan to Cha_fan in DC Mode and related the courbe to CPU temp then.


that works...


----------



## Nagamayasi

can use 2 different graphics card on asus z170 deluxe ?.
i7 6700k
Asus Z170 Deluxe
8GB ram
Asus Strix GTX 980
Corsair HX 750i platinum
windows 10 pro
===========================
hy everyone, i plan to add R9 290 to my PC.
1. whether in windows 10, two different graphics cards can work together ?.
2. if not, if I could switch from bios? without having to remove one.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> can use 2 different graphics card on asus z170 deluxe ?.
> i7 6700k
> Asus Z170 Deluxe
> 8GB ram
> Asus Strix GTX 980
> Corsair HX 750i platinum
> windows 10 pro
> ===========================
> hy everyone, i plan to add R9 290 to my PC.
> 1. whether in windows 10, two different graphics cards can work together ?.
> 2. if not, if I could switch from bios? without having to remove one.


... bad idea.
a GTX 980 and an R9 290? first - driver clash, second, not possible anymore to use the other just for physics AFAIK.


----------



## Nagamayasi

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... bad idea.
> a GTX 980 and an R9 290? first - driver clash, second, not possible anymore to use the other just for physics AFAIK.


I get references from http://www.anandtech.com/show/9740/directx-12-geforce-plus-radeon-mgpu-preview


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ... bad idea.
> a GTX 980 and an R9 290? first - driver clash, second, not possible anymore to use the other just for physics AFAIK.
> 
> 
> 
> I get references from http://www.anandtech.com/show/9740/directx-12-geforce-plus-radeon-mgpu-preview
Click to expand...

If you read that article closely, I think you'll see that Anandtech was supplied with a game that was coded to take advantage of DirectX 12's multi-gpu capabilities.
Lacking that I don't think you'll fare very well.
"_What makes this build so special is that it's the first game demo for DirectX 12's multi-GPU Explicit Multi-Adapter (AKA Multi Display Adapter) functionality. "_


----------



## Jpmboy

^^This
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nagamayasi*
> 
> I get references from http://www.anandtech.com/show/9740/directx-12-geforce-plus-radeon-mgpu-preview


Yes, I know Oxide.
And I wouldn't want to discourage an early adopter of Oxide... unfortunately Anandtech failed todo an in-test compare with matched pairs (like 2 titanX or 2 980Ti or 2 FuryX).


----------



## Silent Scone

Explicit MGPU support is currently no more than a pipe dream. Less so in fact. The current stance is that yes, it is possible through DX12 advancements but there is currently no uptake, or any sign of there being any. Absolutely no reason to be mixing GPU vendors at this current time.


----------



## EliteGhost

Does anyone know why ASUS removed all the bios downloads for the Z170-WS page? It's been like this for almost 2 weeks.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Does anyone know why ASUS removed all the bios downloads for the Z170-WS page? It's been like this for almost 2 weeks.


Just go to DOS then submenu bios.


----------



## 66racer

Hi Guys,

I have an Asus z170 maximus 8 Hero Alpha with a usb 3.1 issue. When I plug in a usb 3.0 thumb drive to it, it is not recognized or sometimes will give an error but all usb 2.0 drives work perfectly. I am on windows 10 pro 64bit and on bios 1701. I did notice when making sure it was enabled in bios with my usb 3.0 drive plugged in; when I went into windows that thumb drive was working. I removed it and plugged in another same model drive (microcenter 32GB usb 3.0 thumb drive) and it did not work. I removed it and plugged back in the last one that was working and it worked. I have tried this with even a PNY 3.0 thumb drive as well and it also does not recognize.

Is there an updated driver I can look for? In the download section there was no usb 3.1 driver for windows 10 and the spec sheet seems to just say intel 3.1 controller.

Please advise and thank you!


----------



## Alerean

Having an odd issue with my Pro Gaming UEFI when trying to overclock. When I try to change various settings from "Auto" the drop down boxes that appear can't be changed and nothing at all happens when I click into them. Am I missing something obvious? As an example, when I change CPU Core/Cache Voltage from "Auto" to "Manual Mode", the "CPU Core Voltage Override" box that appears is set to "Auto" and can't be changed. This happens with all the settings. I'm running the newest UEFI version and I have a 6700k.

An example: http://imgur.com/wzJe1yD


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Having an odd issue with my Pro Gaming UEFI when trying to overclock. When I try to change various settings from "Auto" the drop down boxes that appear can't be changed and nothing at all happens when I click into them. Am I missing something obvious? As an example, when I change CPU Core/Cache Voltage from "Auto" to "Manual Mode", the "CPU Core Voltage Override" box that appears is set to "Auto" and can't be changed. This happens with all the settings. I'm running the newest UEFI version and I have a 6700k.
> 
> An example: http://imgur.com/wzJe1yD


No drop down arrow, but can you try typing in the box with keyboard?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> No drop down arrow, but can you try typing in the box with keyboard?


Yeah, I tried that. Also tried using arrows and enter to see if it was just my mouse that was affected. No luck.


----------



## misoonigiri

AFAIK, the "Auto" doesn't visibly change when I click in the box with mouse. But start typing numbers in after mouse clicking on it, and the "Auto" is replaced by the numbers I typed in.

Can you verify that your keyboard works in UEFI? Eg, press ESC key when you click on drop down arrows, and the drop down box selection will be cancelled


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> AFAIK, the "Auto" doesn't visibly change when I click in the box with mouse. But start typing numbers in after mouse clicking on it, and the "Auto" is replaced by the numbers I typed in.
> 
> Can you verify that your keyboard works in UEFI? Eg, press ESC key when you click on drop down arrows, and the drop down box selection will be cancelled


That did it. Many thanks. I was waiting for another menu to appear, didn't realise it was waiting for me







. I've hit another snag though...the Vcore and other options all seem to have changed properly and are reflected in my OS, but the ratio refuses to change. What have I done wrong this time? This is more tedious than I thought it would be.









P.S. I've disabled all of the power saving features, including C-states, SpeedStep and Turbo.


----------



## misoonigiri

You mean in UEFI or windows? In UEFI I think it is normal for right column to show 40 x 100 (your BLCK) = 4000 MHz
Like mine shows 40 x 105 = 4200 MHz although I'm supposed to be at 4725 MHz



I suspect the UEFI setting for this is Boot Performance Mode (Default = Auto)
Max Battery, Max Non-Turbo Performance, Turbo Performance, Auto

I suspect Auto is safe default to get into UEFI


----------



## superkyle1721

If it is like my hero board make sure to click to the left of the box and not in the box itself. When I click in the box the value just resets after I type a new value. Click to the left and type the entire number in and press enter. For example type 45 when changing from 44 multi instead of just deleting the 4 and adding the 5.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Alerean

CPU-Z is also showing a 4,000 clock (default 100x40), as is my Cam software.








Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> If it is like my hero board make sure to click to the left of the box and not in the box itself. When I click in the box the value just resets after I type a new value. Click to the left and type the entire number in and press enter. For example type 45 when changing from 44 multi instead of just deleting the 4 and adding the 5.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Thanks, I'll make sure to do this as well.


----------



## misoonigiri

Does the problem still occur if Asus Multicore Enhancement is set back to default Auto?


----------



## Alerean

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Does the problem still occur if Asus Multicore Enhancement is set back to default Auto?


It does.


----------



## superkyle1721

How about if you enable speed step does it take then? Also have you tried to reflash the bios? Could be a corrupted flash somehow.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> CPU-Z is also showing a 4,000 clock (default 100x40), as is my Cam software.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks, I'll make sure to do this as well.


Open 2 cpu-z windows. The 2nd one, start bench or stress test. Does 4000 increase to 4500MHz now?

Edit, if superkyle1721's suggestion doesn't work, you can also check out Darkwizzie's suggestion,
http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/6060#post_24957398


----------



## Alerean

Reset to default settings, and voila it's overclocked. Now to disable settings one at a time to figure out which one was causing issues.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Reset to default settings, and voila it's overclocked. Now to disable settings one at a time to figure out which one was causing issues.


probably TPU setting was not "Keep current".


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Alerean*
> 
> Reset to default settings, and voila it's overclocked. Now to disable settings one at a time to figure out which one was causing issues.


That's good news! Somehow I'd thought you'd tried reset defaults already

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> probably TPU setting was not "Keep current".


Good to know, thanks!


----------



## mrgnex

I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero and 2 840 EVO's I want to raid 0. When I enable raid and setup the array inside the BIOS I install Windows on the array.
But when I boot from the array I get an BSOD with the message there is an unmountable boot volume. When I check in the BIOS it also says failed by the array.
I tried deleting and creating the array several times. I also updates to the latest BIOS.
What can I do?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero and 2 840 EVO's I want to raid 0. When I enable raid and setup the array inside the BIOS I install Windows on the array.
> But when I boot from the array I get an BSOD with the message there is an unmountable boot volume. When I check in the BIOS it also says failed by the array.
> I tried deleting and creating the array several times. I also updates to the latest BIOS.
> What can I do?


Can you please fill out rig builder or confirm the full system spec. Also when attempting the install please make sure the system is not overclocked, including any XMP profiles.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have an Asus Maximus VIII Hero and 2 840 EVO's I want to raid 0. When I enable raid and setup the array inside the BIOS I install Windows on the array.
> But when I boot from the array I get an BSOD with the message there is an unmountable boot volume. When I check in the BIOS it also says failed by the array.
> I tried deleting and creating the array several times. I also updates to the latest BIOS.
> What can I do?


rigbuilder please.

the raid is on the INtel ports, not asmedia?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Can you please fill out rig builder or confirm the full system spec. Also when attempting the install please make sure the system is not overclocked, including any XMP profiles.


Sorry, added. Everything is on stock settings. I triple checked.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rigbuilder please.
> 
> the raid is on the INtel ports, not asmedia?


Sorry I added it. Yes, the brighter grey SATA ports which are according to my manual the Z170 ports.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Sorry, added. Everything is on stock settings. I triple checked.
> Sorry I added it. Yes, the brighter grey SATA ports which are according to my manual the Z170 ports.


just to double check... enter bios and on the boot page scroll down and force a boot from the raid. you may simply need toi set the correct BBS HD priorities.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just to double check... enter bios and on the boot page scroll down and force a boot from the raid. you may simply need toi set the correct BBS HD priorities.


I checked the boot priority and removed the USB. It then rebooted and prepared devices. It then rebooted again and gave the same BSOD..

Edit: When I check the IRS tab it says the raid has failed. When I check the array it only shows one member disk. When I check the disk the controller type is on AHCI.. Weird.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I checked the boot priority and removed the USB. It then rebooted and prepared devices. It then rebooted again and gave the same BSOD..
> 
> Edit: When I check the IRS tab it says the raid has failed. When I check the array it only shows one member disk. When I check the disk the controller type is on AHCI.. Weird.


whoa. CAn you try to load windows on to and boot windows using the drive that does not drop out? Are you using the SATA cables that come with the MB? Or custom ones?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> whoa. CAn you try to load windows on to and boot windows using the drive that does not drop out? Are you using the SATA cables that come with the MB? Or custom ones?


Quick update before I try that. I booted into the BIOS and looked at my array and both drives showed up without error..

Edit: Youre not gonna believe it (I didnt either) but it just booted. Well. As long as it works Im happy. Thanks for the support!

I was happy too early. I was using it and the Intel Rapid Storage program showed a notification one drive was failing. I was in the middle of instelling drivers when it BSOD again (different one, about corruption). I dont know what is going on. I am not using the sata cables that game with the mothrrboard but some I bought and used without a problem..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quick update before I try that. I booted into the BIOS and looked at my array and both drives showed up without error..
> 
> Edit: Youre not gonna believe it (I didnt either) but it just booted. Well. As long as it works Im happy. Thanks for the support!
> 
> I was happy too early. I was using it and the Intel Rapid Storage program showed a notification one drive was failing. I was in the middle of instelling drivers when it BSOD again (different one, about corruption). I dont know what is going on. I am not using the sata cables that game with the mothrrboard but some I bought and used without a problem..


I think IRST is tellin' you whats going on.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I now this is elementary, but are you sure you have the correct RAID drivers loaded.? If I were you, I would get the mobo manual out and read-up on RAID installations. It happened to me one time a while back. Good luck!


----------



## BotSkill

Also check if the 2 ssd's have the same (better last) firmware on them!


----------



## mrgnex

Hmm
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I think IRST is tellin' you whats going on.


I doubt it. The disk has only 10 terabytes. That means it isnt even at 5% of its life.. Samsung Magician (on a different PC) reported the drive was in good condition.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> I now this is elementary, but are you sure you have the correct RAID drivers loaded.? If I were you, I would get the mobo manual out and read-up on RAID installations. It happened to me one time a while back. Good luck!


After Windows installation the RAID drivers is the first thing I install.. I have no optical drive so I can't use the cd.. I read the manual (which gave false information) but couldnt find a solution.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BotSkill*
> 
> Also check if the 2 ssd's have the same (better last) firmware on them!


Yes they do, thanks for the tip anyway.

The Intel Rapid Storage app gives me the following error:
Unknown disk on controller 255, Port unknown: Missing

It also reports one of the drives as 0GB in the RAID array.

Edit: I found something weird.. There is one SATA drive in the list which is 112 GB big (just as big as half the array). Could there be something funky with the controller? This is the missing drive that should be in the array..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Hmm
> I doubt it. The disk has only 10 terabytes. That means it isnt even at 5% of its life.. Samsung Magician (on a different PC) reported the drive was in good condition.
> After Windows installation the RAID drivers is the first thing I install.. I have no optical drive so I can't use the cd.. I read the manual (which gave false information) but couldnt find a solution.
> Yes they do, thanks for the tip anyway.
> 
> The Intel Rapid Storage app gives me the following error:
> Unknown disk on controller 255, Port unknown: Missing
> 
> It also reports one of the drives as 0GB in the RAID array.
> 
> Edit: I found something weird.. There is one SATA drive in the list which is 112 GB big (just as big as half the array). Could there be something funky with the controller? This is the missing drive that should be in the array..


sp. if the drive is recognized in bios and CAN pair up in a raid 0, then drops out, assuming it is not a firmware TLER problem, the drive is either failing, the connection interrupts and it TLERs, or the board/cpu are the cause. The simplest way to test this is to load windows onto one of the drive but set bios to raid - ACHI is a subset of RAID. Do not make a raid 0. Leave both drives connected. once windows is loaded sucessfully and all chipset, INtel MEI and IRST are loaded, image the OS install. back out and now pair the raid, restore the image to the raid 0 just created. You wil need a 3rd drive, or external storage for trhe windows image to go on.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> sp. if the drive is recognized in bios and CAN pair up in a raid 0, then drops out, assuming it is not a firmware TLER problem, the drive is either failing, the connection interrupts and it TLERs, or the board/cpu are the cause. The simplest way to test this is to load windows onto one of the drive but set bios to raid - ACHI is a subset of RAID. Do not make a raid 0. Leave both drives connected. once windows is loaded sucessfully and all chipset, INtel MEI and IRST are loaded, image the OS install. back out and now pair the raid, restore the image to the raid 0 just created. You wil need a 3rd drive, or external storage for trhe windows image to go on.


That is a very good idea! I already installed Windows on one SSD. I checked disk management and the other one didnt show up.. But it does in the bios. I checked device manager and there is an unknown device with the hardware id: SCSI\Disk____________________________ which leads me to believe that is the SSD.. Is it bricked or something? Maybe I should take this to the 840 EVO thread.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That is a very good idea! I already installed Windows on one SSD. I checked disk management and the other one didnt show up.. But it does in the bios. I checked device manager and there is an unknown device with the hardware id: SCSI\Disk____________________________ which leads me to believe that is the SSD.. Is it bricked or something? Maybe I should take this to the 840 EVO thread.


if you are on an ASUS board, enter bios, nav to the tools section, (dissconnect the good drive with the OS on it, just in case) and do a secure format on the problem drive. shut down. reconnect the good OS drive and boot to windows. Rt click on the PC icon ion the desktop, Manage Computer. Drive tools... if it is there, partition as a normal drive. is it now showing up in windows desk top? if not, last thing to try is a dos window and diskpart.


----------



## MedRed

Asus,

I was very excited for the ROG VIII Formula back in December:
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> Pending release of specs, this is my new board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> This mobo is stupid sexy. It's been a long time since I've personally found a motherboard that made me feel as if I wasn't compromising on something for my build.


I recently bought the board on a whim and immediately set the LEDs to red. After a few weeks, I decided to my build would be yellow themed. I ran into some issues very quickly duplicating colors.

I'd like to ask that if you implement RGB in future boards, you ensure tight tolerances for color reproduction. I find the "RGB" implementation on my Formula to be unacceptable. Most of the colors can not be reproduced without another color showing up to spoil the look. I do not have this issue with my other RGB products.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MedRed*
> 
> White:
> 
> 
> I'd decided on a black a yellow build, but that quickly became a no go.


I've owned and enjoyed a lot of your products over the past 6 years. The Formula seemed like the freedom to build with whatever color scheme a person could want. It's still that, but only with the "RGB" off.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you are on an ASUS board, enter bios, nav to the tools section, (dissconnect the good drive with the OS on it, just in case) and do a secure format on the problem drive. shut down. reconnect the good OS drive and boot to windows. Rt click on the PC icon ion the desktop, Manage Computer. Drive tools... if it is there, partition as a normal drive. is it now showing up in windows desk top? if not, last thing to try is a dos window and diskpart.


I tried secure erase and even cleaned both drives with diskpart but to no avail. I suspect the motherboard because it started after swapping mobos.
Also, first I had an Raid menu in the UEFI but now I have a splash screen before startup?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I tried secure erase and even cleaned both drives with diskpart but to no avail. I suspect the motherboard because it started after swapping mobos.
> Also, first I had an Raid menu in the UEFI but now I have a splash screen before startup?


The splash screen is normal with a raid enabled (cntrl-i to enter the raid utility). If you have tried the things suggested, last thing to try is to break the raid in the cntrl-i utility. let it redo the raid, and load windows onto the newly created raid. If that fails, you can always RMA the MB.


----------



## jeffk

Hi,

On the z170i PG, the amp headphone is on the backside and header or only on the header ?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> The splash screen is normal with a raid enabled (cntrl-i to enter the raid utility). If you have tried the things suggested, last thing to try is to break the raid in the cntrl-i utility. let it redo the raid, and load windows onto the newly created raid. If that fails, you can always RMA the MB.


Looks like I have to rma it.. Ill try setting up raid on my brothers AMD syste. If it works there I know for sure its the mobo.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Looks like I have to rma it.. Ill try setting up raid on my brothers AMD syste. If it works there I know for sure its the mobo.


if it's not a bad disk or a faulty sata cable (or TLER issues on a working but failing drive), and a bios flash does not resolve it - sounds like a MB issue.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if it's not a bad disk or a faulty sata cable (or TLER issues on a working but failing drive), and a bios flash does not resolve it - sounds like a MB issue.


Silly me.. Apperantly it was the sata cable.. Weird how it just gave out. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Silly me.. Apperantly it was the sata cable.. Weird how it just gave out. Thanks for the help!


lol - suggested that a week ago in response to your initial post. Glad it's fixed.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Silly me.. Apperantly it was the sata cable.. Weird how it just gave out. Thanks for the help!


I chased some gremlins for a long time a year ago that turned out to be a bunch of slim SATA cables working intermittently. I would take them out and replace them with identical ones I bought at the same time and eventually the same boot problems would occur. Major pains.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> I chased some gremlins for a long time a year ago that turned out to be a bunch of slim SATA cables working intermittently. I would take them out and replace them with identical ones I bought at the same time and eventually the same boot problems would occur. Major pains.


Recall what brand? .... so I can avoid them


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Recall what brand? .... so I can avoid them


PM sent.


----------



## viperguy212

Well after I clicked the wrong link...lol

Hey all,

Just picked up a Hero Alpha board a few weeks ago and all is well except for a strange issue.

For the past 2-3 days every time I plug in a set of headphones its detecting the ohms to be over 150 ohms... which is very odd considering one is 60 ohm and the other 30 ohm. The weird part is it worked fine the first week or so I had the motherboard.

I tried reinstalling the audio drivers again, power cycling, unplug all input, etc. with no luck yet.

Any suggestions? Thanks!


----------



## Thoth420

Yet another ASUS Z170 board forgetting or altering settings to values that make no sense...and on to x99 I go.


----------



## DADDYDC650

Anyone know if the ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO ALPHA has true Thunderbolt 3 40GB/s? I'm seeing vague statements online and Asus themselves aren't marketing 40GB/s. Only TB3 10GB/s.


----------



## Vesimas

Hello, i need a little help. I just finished assembling the rig in sign. When i tested it on the bench was all functioning, now when i start it nothing appears on video and the folliwing code, in 14 seconds, are showed: 00, 0d, 8d, 39, 19, 13, 00, 21, 88, 4c, 26, 2a, 28, mirror6 0, *31*, 2e, 46, 9 reverseA, 34, 2f, 3e, 38, 3a, 46, 32, 35, 45, 36, 37, 38, 3b, 36, 3c, 38, 39, 38, 3f, 69, *55*, 36, 32, 35, 4f, 60, and the it block with 80.

The only problem i see it's the 55 that it's memory not installed, but before there is a 31 that is memory installed.

*What different from the first time on the bench test?*
1 - before starting it i put an usb with the last bios, renamed M8H and updated with the button on the motherboard. When the blue led stopped flashing i removed the usb.
2 - was going to do full water but then changed mind, so i put the vga stock cooler back
3 - i tryed to delid the cpu but instead of removing the cap i broke the 3d stamp tool.


----------



## superkyle1721

Ok so to clear up things for you the board will run through a series of "self test" the list of codes you provided prove that all is ok. If for instance code 55 stays until the computer resets itself then code 55 is your error code. Just bc it flashed momentarily does not mean it's an issue. When you boot the computer what code is displayed very last and does it stay on this code? If all is good you should see code A0 after handoff.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Vesimas

The last code displayed is 80 that is not present in the manual


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> The last code displayed is 80 that is not present in the manual


According to others code 80 seems to be caused by AI suite. Are you able to get into bios at all? If not then try flashing back to the bios that was working for you and flash the bios through the bios flash utility in bios.

Edit: also try connecting the display via the MB port and not the graphics card or vise versa to ensure there is no display on either if you have integrated graphics turned on.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Vesimas

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> According to others code 80 seems to be caused by AI suite. Are you able to get into bios at all? If not then try flashing back to the bios that was working for you and flash the bios through the bios flash utility in bios.
> 
> Edit: also try connecting the display via the MB port and not the graphics card or vise versa to ensure there is no display on either if you have integrated graphics turned on.


I remeber that when i setup the first time the rig on the test bench, i installed AI Suite. But i'm not able to go to bios at all, i don't see anything on the monitor. I'll try to connect also the monitor to the mb but i think it will be not usefull, because i tryed to wait a lot with audio on to hear if windows 10 started


----------



## Thoth420

Just tossing this is since the code isn't in my Deluxe manual. If you are using Win8.1 or 10 and have not disabled fast startup in the OS you will see code 40 instead of A0 which just means it came out of the S4 state and that is due to the way fast startup operates.


----------



## Vesimas

Little update. I'm writing from the new rig but it seems i can't update to bios 1701. Now i'm again on 1202. I tryed to update to 1701 with the button on the motherboard, using ezflash from bios using internet first then usb drive. I just wanted to put the 1701 because it accept the nvme drive withoput touching nothing on the bios


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Little update. I'm writing from the new rig but it seems i can't update to bios 1701. Now i'm again on 1202. I tryed to update to 1701 with the button on the motherboard, using ezflash from bios using internet first then usb drive. I just wanted to put the 1701 because it accept the nvme drive withoput touching nothing on the bios


Do a clean install updating bios before installing AI suite. Also make sure when you install AI suite you are getting the most updated version directly from Asus.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vesimas*
> 
> Little update. I'm writing from the new rig but it seems i can't update to bios 1701. Now i'm again on 1202. I tryed to update to 1701 with the button on the motherboard, using ezflash from bios using internet first then usb drive. I just wanted to put the 1701 because it accept the nvme drive withoput touching nothing on the bios


if you use the bios flashback method, do not remove the USB stick UNTIL THE BIOS CHIP LED ON THE MB STOPS FLASHING. If the Bios LED does not flash.. the process is not working. You can always use EZ flash from within bios.. it works fine.

and as always, do a clrcmos or load optimized defaults before flashing, just in case the OC or other user settings bork the flash.


----------



## Vesimas

I'll update in the next days. Now i have done a clean install of Win10 on the 950 pro with bios 1202. Tomorrow i have a wedding so maybe monday i'll try to flash 1701









EDIT: thank you all


----------



## Groo21

Does Asus have a mailing list for notifications when new BIOS's are released?

It looks like they are on a two-month release cycle. I'm hoping for a memory module to be supported by the z170-premium soon.

I've been told the QVL's are released quarterly.


----------



## Whatanoob

I've decided on the Hero Alpha, but was surprised to see the memory I'd bought earlier (when I thought I was getting a Z170-Deluxe) is not listed on the QVL.

Do I take the chance that the Corsair CMK32GX4M2A2666C16 will work, or do I have to go with another choice which has the memory on the QVL (maybe the Maximus VIII Formula)?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I've decided on the Hero Alpha, but was surprised to see the memory I'd bought earlier (when I thought I was getting a Z170-Deluxe) is not listed on the QVL.
> 
> Do I take the chance that the Corsair CMK32GX4M2A2666C16 will work, or do I have to go with another choice which has the memory on the QVL (maybe the Maximus VIII Formula)?


this may be the first time I've seen someone buying a new MB and using ram-in-hand as the deciding factor.








Anyway - the corasir kit should be no problem.. If a kit is not on the QVL, it does not mean that it will not work with the MB.


----------



## Whatanoob

Ha! Glad I could provide a first for you.







It is crazy, but hey, I paid over $200 for it way back when (long story; not relevant).

I was hoping it would most likely work, so glad to hear you think it should. I'll take the leap and hope it works out.

Thanks!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> Ha! Glad I could provide a first for you.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It is crazy, but hey, I paid over $200 for it way back when (long story; not relevant).
> 
> I was hoping it would most likely work, so glad to hear you think it should. I'll take the leap and hope it works out.
> 
> Thanks!


if you have any problems, post back - I'm sure we can get them resolved.


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you have any problems, post back - I'm sure we can get them resolved.


I'm sure, too -- one of the reasons I went with Asus. Thanks again.


----------



## zippzopp

i've had the z170 deluxe for about 9 months now. and have one thing that i haven't been able to solve. i'm on the latest bios, 1801

i have 3 monitors, a dell 30'' as my primary display, connected to a GTX 1080 w/ dual link DVI. my other 2 monitors are dell 20.1'' on the sides of the dell 30''. they both have DVI - Displayport adapters. these are both rotated into portrait mode.

when i boot the computer, the UEFI and windows loading screen shows up on one of the rotated dell 20.1'' monitors. is there a way to get the dell 30'' to be the primary display so that the UEFI shows up on it?


----------



## [email protected]

No, you cannot select the primary display for BOOT in a multi-display setup.


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippzopp*
> 
> i've had the z170 deluxe for about 9 months now. and have one thing that i haven't been able to solve. i'm on the latest bios, 1801
> 
> i have 3 monitors, a dell 30'' as my primary display, connected to a GTX 1080 w/ dual link DVI. my other 2 monitors are dell 20.1'' on the sides of the dell 30''. they both have DVI - Displayport adapters. these are both rotated into portrait mode.
> 
> when i boot the computer, the UEFI and windows loading screen shows up on one of the rotated dell 20.1'' monitors. is there a way to get the dell 30'' to be the primary display so that the UEFI shows up on it?


I guess you can use display port adapters on everything and just change the ports on the back of the GPU to the one that's shows in boot, that's what I did.


----------



## zippzopp

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *nyxz*
> 
> I guess you can use display port adapters on everything and just change the ports on the back of the GPU to the one that's shows in boot, that's what I did.


I tried that. Problem is that dual link dvi for my dell 30 won't work with an adapter. I can't get the native 2560x1600 with an adapter


----------



## nyxz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zippzopp*
> 
> I tried that. Problem is that dual link dvi for my dell 30 won't work with an adapter. I can't get the native 2560x1600 with an adapter


You would need one of the active adapters not the regular ones.


----------



## eastexas

Please help- Asus z170 deluxe no post. The cpu fan will spin but nothing else. No beeps, no case fans spinning and 00 qcode.

Specs-
intel i5-6600k
16gb 2 sticks corsair 3400 platinum dominator in grey slots
amd 380 gpu
asus z170 deluxe motherboard
seasonic 850x psu

methods tried-

1. another psu
2. 1 stick of ram in every slot
3. flash bios 1801 and 1702
3. plug hdmi in gpu and motherboard for all tests

side note- when I hold the power button to shut it down the case fans spin for about 3 seconds

I am at a loss so if anyone can help me I will be extremely thankful


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Please help- Asus z170 deluxe no post. The cpu fan will spin but nothing else. No beeps, no case fans spinning and 00 qcode.
> 
> Specs-
> intel i5-6600k
> 16gb 2 sticks corsair 3400 platinum dominator in grey slots
> amd 380 gpu
> asus z170 deluxe motherboard
> seasonic 850x psu
> 
> methods tried-
> 
> 1. another psu
> 2. 1 stick of ram in every slot
> 3. flash bios 1801 and 1702
> 3. plug hdmi in gpu and motherboard for all tests
> 
> side note- when I hold the power button to shut it down the case fans spin for about 3 seconds
> 
> I am at a loss so if anyone can help me I will be extremely thankful


Board is junk...been driving me nuts for 7 months...cut the cord bro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Please help- Asus z170 deluxe no post. The cpu fan will spin but nothing else. No beeps, no case fans spinning and 00 qcode.
> 
> Specs-
> intel i5-6600k
> 16gb 2 sticks corsair 3400 platinum dominator in grey slots
> amd 380 gpu
> asus z170 deluxe motherboard
> seasonic 850x psu
> 
> methods tried-
> 
> 1. another psu
> 2. 1 stick of ram in every slot
> 3. flash bios 1801 and 1702
> 3. plug hdmi in gpu and motherboard for all tests
> 
> side note- when I hold the power button to shut it down the case fans spin for about 3 seconds
> 
> I am at a loss so if anyone can help me I will be extremely thankful


remove the CPU and verify that there are no bent socket pins. 00 is typical of a bad cpu or bent pins.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Board is junk...been driving me nuts for 7 months...cut the cord bro.


PICNIC.


----------



## eastexas

Going to take it apart today. Thanks
update- took it apart and found a bent pin. Bent it back but no luck. Thanks for the help


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Going to take it apart today. Thanks
> update- took it apart and found a bent pin. Bent it back but no luck. Thanks for the help


Inspect with a magnifying glass and proper light. If all pins are bent back to the correct position it should work. Grab some tweezers and patience and get to work! I recovered a Z97 SOC Force with just a flathead and within minutes I had it working. I was angry so I really don't know how I got it working but it did. Good luck!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *eastexas*
> 
> Going to take it apart today. Thanks
> update- took it apart and found a bent pin. Bent it back but no luck. Thanks for the help


Make sure the EPS 12V connector is seated properly, as well. Seen people fall prey to that on occasion, although you don't strike me as somebody that would.


----------



## eastexas

Im working at it now. Thanks for the help. Will report back


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> PICNIC.


Then it must exist for the two shops that looked at it as well locally and Maingear who took it back and couldn't solve it either....it's hard tubed and the board didn't show it's hind quarters until it was so taking it back out was the last option and now the only one. Basically the BIOS will remember and adhere to any an all settings for about a week and then it just decides to change some back without notice. After that occurs the BIOS becomes unstable and hangs. I have tried every version, flashback, a new CMOS battery, weeded out RAM, Drives, GPU, PSU, Peripherals and the like. No infections and it occurs on a clean win 7, 8.1 or 10 install. Nice try though...and for the love of Cthulhu use PEBKAC instead if you are going to insult me









I don't see how loading optimized default and setting RAM manually at 2133 with no CPU or GPU overclock could possibly be user error on this board....I can't even get to trying to OC so trust me it is the board.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Then it must exist for the two shops that looked at it as well locally and Maingear who took it back and couldn't solve it either....it's hard tubed and the board didn't show it's hind quarters until it was so taking it back out was the last option and now the only one. Basically the BIOS will remember and adhere to any an all settings for about a week and then it just decides to change some back without notice. After that occurs the BIOS becomes unstable and hangs. I have tried every version, flashback, a new CMOS battery, weeded out RAM, Drives, GPU, PSU, Peripherals and the like. No infections and it occurs on a clean win 7, 8.1 or 10 install. Nice try though...and for the love of Cthulhu use PEBKAC instead if you are going to insult me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loading optimized default and setting RAM manually at 2133 with no CPU or GPU overclock could possibly be user error on this board....I can't even get to trying to OC so trust me it is the board.


remind me.. this is a rig you had a shop build for you.. and they will not fix/replace it?


----------



## eastexas

Update- after many hours of trying to get the pin bent back correctly I guess that I finally did. Thanls for the support.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> remind me.. this is a rig you had a shop build for you.. and they will not fix/replace it?


Yes I had them source the parts I wanted for a custom build and they will fix and or replace it however as you can see I am attempting to keep a specific theme and this is not the first time an ASUS board has ruined everything. All other hardware has been tested good aside the board so the problem is the def the board, what really bothers me was ASUS support wasting months because they can't admit they aren't perfect and pointing fingers at everyone from AMD to EK(yeah even EK...). I won't bother wasting time swapping it for another Deluxe or Z170-A etc. , the Gigabyte boards that are white seem to have their own issues and the only one they stock would cost me a bit more for features I don't need. This leaves me in a crappy position as far as choice for a board or ruin my theme.

Just the last straw with ASUS for me personally as they have screwed me a few times and their support never seems to be fast or courteous. I waited months for RMAs(most that came back either just as broken or more broken...once I just got blamed for bent pins when the board came that way and they were sent pictures)and that is just a joke compared to other vendors. I don't see how they manage to be so popular when they don't treat end users anywhere close to say EVGA or Logitech.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes I had them source the parts I wanted for a custom build and they will fix and or replace it however as you can see I am attempting to keep a specific theme and this is not the first time an ASUS board has ruined everything. All other hardware has been tested good aside the board so the problem is the def the board, what really bothers me was ASUS support wasting months because they can't admit they aren't perfect and pointing fingers at everyone from AMD to EK(yeah even EK...). I won't bother wasting time swapping it for another Deluxe or Z170-A etc. , the Gigabyte boards that are white seem to have their own issues and the only one they stock would cost me a bit more for features I don't need. This leaves me in a crappy position as far as choice for a board or ruin my theme.
> 
> Just the last straw with ASUS for me personally as they have screwed me a few times and their support never seems to be fast or courteous. I waited months for RMAs(most that came back either just as broken or more broken...once I just got blamed for bent pins when the board came that way and they were sent pictures)and that is just a joke compared to other vendors. I don't see how they manage to be so popular when they don't treat end users anywhere close to say EVGA or Logitech.


Hello

The solution to this seems simple. Move to a different manufacturer. You will no longer need to waste your or others time with this continual whining.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes I had them source the parts I wanted for a custom build and they will fix and or replace it however as you can see I am attempting to keep a specific theme and this is not the first time an ASUS board has ruined everything. All other hardware has been tested good aside the board so the problem is the def the board, what really bothers me was ASUS support wasting months because they can't admit they aren't perfect and pointing fingers at everyone from AMD to EK(yeah even EK...). I won't bother wasting time swapping it for another Deluxe or Z170-A etc. , the Gigabyte boards that are white seem to have their own issues and the only one they stock would cost me a bit more for features I don't need. This leaves me in a crappy position as far as choice for a board or ruin my theme.
> 
> Just the last straw with ASUS for me personally as they have screwed me a few times and their support never seems to be fast or courteous. I waited months for RMAs(most that came back either just as broken or more broken...once I just got blamed for bent pins when the board came that way and they were sent pictures)and that is just a joke compared to other vendors. I don't see how they manage to be so popular when they don't treat end users anywhere close to say EVGA or Logitech.


nah, bro - the shop is the dog here... they _make you wait_ on a repair RMA? they should provide you a new board and get the RMA done on their own time. That's BS. Wouldn't use those guys again. You paid for a product/service which they have failed to provide a work-product from that functions for any purpose it seems. More likely the builder f'ed the build. Sure a faulty product can ship from any manufacturer, however, the builder bought it and failed to test it corrrectly before the build... again, bad (business) practice IMO.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> nah, bro - the shop is the dog here... they _make you wait_ on a repair RMA? they should provide you a new board and get the RMA done on their own time. That's BS. Wouldn't use those guys again. You paid for a product/service which they have failed to provide a work-product from that functions for any purpose it seems. More likely the builder f'ed the build. Sure a faulty product can ship from any manufacturer, however, the builder bought it and failed to test it corrrectly before the build... again, bad (business) practice IMO.


I would agree but in their terms they said they do a 72 hour hardware test and frankly the issue doesn't manifest until approx a week after initial setup so they never got a chance to experience the problem as it was then in the process of being tubed and then they do a fresh OS deployment off the bench when it is finished for another 72 hours(this is only for systems with loops I would assume since they are now locked into place) and if there are no issues present they move along. Quite unfortunate for me but what makes the problem more frustrating was how ASUS support responded to not only me but the builder and the two shops I brought it to here when we all were able to replicate the same issue. Pinning down the exact cause as well has proven fruitless(in regard to if it is a flaw with the board and my config or just a lemon...thanks to ASUS support again) so it is more me not wanting to have to scrap my theme and go with something that looks like crap and options of alternatives being limited. I haven't seen the best reviews for the Gigabyte G1 white Z170 and that leaves me with no other option.

I have plenty of building experience just none with doing a water loop so I opted to have a shop do this build. It really wasn't them delaying anything more that we were trying to solve it without having to ship a heavy rig with rigid tubing back and forth if it wasn't necessary and I am in school so my time to troubleshoot is sporadic. I just find that ASUS boards have gone done in terms of QC as of late as well as the support being pretty terrible and it really bites because they are the company I am familiar with besides back when Intel made boards still. Gigabyte I always manage to have an audio issue on their boards no matter the devices attached. MSI, I have never used and I cannot find a board of theirs that fits my theme I like anyway. AsRock I quite like but same with the colors. EVGA I have heard very polarizing views on their boards and nobody on here seems to use them. I guess I feel stuck with no good option but to go with a different color theme completely or I guess get a black board but that really wasn't what I wanted.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I would agree but in their terms they said they do a 72 hour hardware test and frankly the issue doesn't manifest until approx a week after initial setup so they never got a chance to experience the problem as it was then in the process of being tubed and then they do a fresh OS deployment off the bench when it is finished for another 72 hours(this is only for systems with loops I would assume since they are now locked into place) and if there are no issues present they move along. Quite unfortunate for me but what makes the problem more frustrating was how ASUS support responded to not only me but the builder and the two shops I brought it to here when we all were able to replicate the same issue. Pinning down the exact cause as well has proven fruitless(in regard to if it is a flaw with the board and my config or just a lemon...thanks to ASUS support again) so it is more me not wanting to have to scrap my theme and go with something that looks like crap and options of alternatives being limited. I haven't seen the best reviews for the Gigabyte G1 white Z170 and that leaves me with no other option.
> 
> I have plenty of building experience just none with doing a water loop so I opted to have a shop do this build. It really wasn't them delaying anything more that we were trying to solve it without having to ship a heavy rig with rigid tubing back and forth if it wasn't necessary and I am in school so my time to troubleshoot is sporadic. I just find that ASUS boards have gone done in terms of QC as of late as well as the support being pretty terrible and it really bites because they are the company I am familiar with besides back when Intel made boards still. Gigabyte I always manage to have an audio issue on their boards no matter the devices attached. MSI, I have never used and I cannot find a board of theirs that fits my theme I like anyway. AsRock I quite like but same with the colors. EVGA I have heard very polarizing views on their boards and nobody on here seems to use them. I guess I feel stuck with no good option but to go with a different color theme completely or I guess get a black board but that really wasn't what I wanted.


go with the AsRock.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go with the AsRock.


Looking like my only option. I guess I can go primary black theme get a different chassis and use the white as the accent. Do they make a black dye that could look like the Black Oil from X-Files?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Looking like my only option. I guess I can go primary black theme get a different chassis and use the white as the accent. Do they make a black dye that could look like the Black Oil from X-Files?


X-files theme... seems appropriate.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Then it must exist for the two shops that looked at it as well locally and Maingear who took it back and couldn't solve it either....it's hard tubed and the board didn't show it's hind quarters until it was so taking it back out was the last option and now the only one. Basically the BIOS will remember and adhere to any an all settings for about a week and then it just decides to change some back without notice. After that occurs the BIOS becomes unstable and hangs. I have tried every version, flashback, a new CMOS battery, weeded out RAM, Drives, GPU, PSU, Peripherals and the like. No infections and it occurs on a clean win 7, 8.1 or 10 install. Nice try though...and for the love of Cthulhu use PEBKAC instead if you are going to insult me
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't see how loading optimized default and setting RAM manually at 2133 with no CPU or GPU overclock could possibly be user error on this board....I can't even get to trying to OC so trust me it is the board.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Yes I had them source the parts I wanted for a custom build and they will fix and or replace it however as you can see I am attempting to keep a specific theme and this is not the first time an ASUS board has ruined everything. All other hardware has been tested good aside the board so the problem is the def the board, what really bothers me was ASUS support wasting months because they can't admit they aren't perfect and pointing fingers at everyone from AMD to EK(yeah even EK...). I won't bother wasting time swapping it for another Deluxe or Z170-A etc. , the Gigabyte boards that are white seem to have their own issues and the only one they stock would cost me a bit more for features I don't need. This leaves me in a crappy position as far as choice for a board or ruin my theme.
> 
> Just the last straw with ASUS for me personally as they have screwed me a few times and their support never seems to be fast or courteous. I waited months for RMAs(most that came back either just as broken or more broken...once I just got blamed for bent pins when the board came that way and they were sent pictures)and that is just a joke compared to other vendors. I don't see how they manage to be so popular when they don't treat end users anywhere close to say EVGA or Logitech.


The shop built it for you, yet you are expressing your grief here?

Speechless. Go with Asrock (please), and I'd suggest getting someone else to build the system for you other than the aforementioned shop.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> The shop built it for you, yet you are expressing your grief here?
> 
> Speechless. Go with Asrock (please), and I'd suggest getting someone else to build the system for you other than the aforementioned shop.


What is the this threads title again? It is the board and yes while any vendor can send a doa board or glitchy one the QA have for ASUS is this: Why do you treat your customers who have spent money on one of your "high end" products like garbage when almost every other vendor who has a large perhaps largest portion of market share on that specific piece of hardware does not. Examples: EVGA for Nvidia GPUs and frankly PSUs(Superflower OEM) have fantastic support.

Also please stop acting like there arent numerous posts all over the net about ASUS fail on the Z170 boards not just the deluxe you sound like a brown nosing fanboy. I asked for assistance pages ago and got a typical Raja rude response.
To simplify ASSUS: why do you no longer value your long time customers? So there is a Q....I won't expect an actual A. In regard to your Q I am here because I have an ASUS Z170 board so try again as if my query and subsequent frustration is off topic.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> What is the this threads title again? It is the board and yes while any vendor can send a doa board or glitchy one the QA have for ASUS is this: Why do you treat your customers who have spent money on one of your "high end" products like garbage when almost every other vendor who has a large perhaps largest portion of market share on that specific piece of hardware does not. Examples: EVGA for Nvidia GPUs and frankly PSUs(Superflower OEM) have fantastic support.
> 
> Also please stop acting like there arent numerous posts all over the net about ASUS fail on the Z170 boards not just the deluxe you sound like a brown nosing fanboy. I asked for assistance pages ago and got a typical Raja rude response.
> To simplify ASSUS: why do you no longer value your long time customers? So there is a Q....I won't expect an actual A. In regard to your Q I am here because I have an ASUS Z170 board so try again as if my query and subsequent frustration is off topic.


I'm just a user like yourself, however there are key differences between mine, and your mindsets. You are speaking vicariously through the outlet which is claiming to have been having difficulty with your install. You have been moaning for months, yet in the same post you claim there were no complications till the board was under water. Length of time as a customer has no reflection on ones ability (not least of all to misconstrue the real issue at hand). When you find out what the problem was, I'd implore you to let us know.


----------



## Vesimas

Thankx all for the help, only today i had the time to try install the last bios for the Z170 Hero. All good and no need for special option for the Samsung 950 to work


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I'm just a user like yourself, however there are key differences between mine, and your mindsets. You are speaking vicariously through the outlet which is claiming to have been having difficulty with your install. You have been moaning for months, yet in the same post you claim there were no complications till the board was under water. Length of time as a customer has no reflection on ones ability (not least of all to misconstrue the real issue at hand). When you find out what the problem was, I'd implore you to let us know.


The board was and has been under water since 72 hours after initial testing...explain why ASUS lied about not having customer complaints similar to mine with the same board not under water and other Z170 boards also not under water. It has no bearing that it is custom looped aside how much of a pain it is to pull the board which was communicated to ASUS. They like to play the blame game as if a board can't come with defects. Every single other vendor of mainboards would admit that simple fact less ASUS. All it would have took was a them owning their mistake which would have saved time...I guess my bad for giving a company the benefit of the doubt for a bit since they used to have a great rep and seem to just be riding the coattail of that. IF somehow the issue is with the Skylake CPU well then my bad as well but I figure that would be a more wide spread issue.

I will certainly report the issue back but ASUS has still lost my faith based on my experience with their support which being one single peasant I can kind of understand(not be ok with but understand) however they took the same hardline stance with Maingear and the two local shops that were able to replicate the issue as well. It is quite unprofessional and since this thread is about the ASUS Z170 boards this is the best place to seek out users with similar problems who are most likely trying to OC now. I would like to think that adding that my board has issues with 0 overclocks ever is a useful bit of info for others trying to solve problems so it isn't all about me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The board was and has been under water since 72 hours after initial testing...explain why ASUS lied about not having customer complaints similar to mine with the same board not under water and other Z170 boards also not under water. It has no bearing that it is custom looped aside how much of a pain it is to pull the board which was communicated to ASUS. They like to play the blame game as if a board can't come with defects. Every single other vendor of mainboards would admit that simple fact less ASUS. All it would have took was a them owning their mistake which would have saved time...I guess my bad for giving a company the benefit of the doubt for a bit since they used to have a great rep and seem to just be riding the coattail of that. IF somehow the issue is with the Skylake CPU well then my bad as well but I figure that would be a more wide spread issue.
> 
> I will certainly report the issue back but ASUS has still lost my faith based on my experience with their support which being one single peasant I can kind of understand(not be ok with but understand) however they took the same hardline stance with Maingear and the two local shops that were able to replicate the issue as well. It is quite unprofessional and since this thread is about the ASUS Z170 boards this is the best place to seek out users with similar problems who are most likely trying to OC now. I would like to think that adding that my board has issues with 0 overclocks ever is a useful bit of info for others trying to solve problems so it isn't all about me.





Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Be nice if there was a local PC shop.....that carried boards over $100 dollars.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I wish this was available when I sourced my parts as it would fit my theme well enough and as I said in a previous post that the only ASUS board I have ever owned that wasn't problematic to some degree (or DOA but that could be on Newegg, Amazon etc.) was a P67 Sabretooth. I went with the deluxe because I needed a white Z170 board with lots of USB ports, Intel NIC(s), decent onboard audio and most importantly some white. Perhaps I wouldn't be heading towards swapping to the Gigabyte which I am not enthused about at all....


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> The whole build was done on contract so it has to be returned in full. I am just going to buy an old sandy bridge platform off someone and get a midrange air cooled card so the monitor would be pretty pointless for that. I'll upgrade in a few years....after 7 months of sheer hell I just wanna game.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> This system was built by a shop since I have zero experience with custom loop setup, config, choosing cooling parts etc. and they were supposed to put it through a battery of tests in a bench scenario before plumbing everything into a defective board because even I know that much.....suffice to say it has been through their escalation process and every time it comes back a different kind of broken. They obviously would avoid replacing the board if possible as it is the most work hours any repair would take for them. I was attempting to troubleshoot what I can on my end and ASUS support was giving me the exact same replies they were giving my system builder. Both of us had the issue escalated and were both given the run around. ASUS essentially finger pointed at any other vendor they could and wouldn't even concede that the board may be defective...It's all good there are other board manufacturers out there and I already avoid them for everything else as it is now anyway.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Only board I ever got from ASUS that wasn't junk was a p67 sabretooth fwiw.
> It was rock solid stable and never once had a single problem.





Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> *See that's the thing..I didn't build this rig and thus did not buy this board myself*. I was advised not to update BIOS for warranty reasons(from system builder not ASUS) not because I don't know how to flash it. What is tiring is being told by ASUS that it isn't possible ever for something to be at fault on their end. I was specifically told by ASUS support that my issue with Q Fan would not be rectified by updating the BIOS. I guess my mistake for following their instructions...fortunately the shop that build it opted to ignore them. I have never had more terrible hardware support from any other vendor. ASUS takes the cake by a mile with Swiftech being the second most infuriating to deal with.


You say here that you didn't purchase the board. I'm sorry, but the system integrator that carried out your build is giving you the run around. Not sure what else there is to say, probably nothing.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*


Durr it is this basic....if I ordered the board from newegg etc. and it was available too at the time...it wouldn't fall under the warranty and I would be completely screwed by now dealing with the months it takes ASUS to process an RMA. My builder can solve this much faster but I have a theme to keep and white isn't exactly a common motherboard color. Had ASUS not wasted our time we could have opted for something else or sourced a Z97 platform but now it is too late for that(don't want refurb unless it is Sandy Bridge because it it still God Tier). The reason it was ordered was because they did not have stock of any white themed Z170 boards and the Gigabyte had not been extensively reviewed. I expressed to them that they do a full test of every port, slot etc. on the board for issues before looping it and that was done via their 72 hour test window. Whatever is wrong with the board is minuscule but enough to cause a BSOD under certain parameters
and thus was very hard to detect. How about I send you my system...play with it as long as you want...game it up do whatever...bet you can't solve it either.


----------



## sebna

Hi,

I am testing Hero Alpha and have few questions to anybody who may know.

When my board posts and it is set to graphic backdrop in oppose to typical text boot it starts of with half screen graphic corruption looking like colourful static... lasting a 1 or 2 seconds and then it is ok... anybody else having same issues?

Other thing is that USB 3.0 ports are working full speed and then next restart only 30mb /sec... restart full speed... restart 30mb / sec ??

Red 3.1 port decided not to registered my Lexar jumb drive any more







does register other sticks but not this one...

Poping on-board sound card? Every wave is finished with a pop... I found a solution for it but I am interested if anyone else had similar problems?

Finally HWmontior does not recognize almost any sensor or busses on this board?

I have another board of same so will be checking if in next few days if it has same problems.

cheers


----------



## Whatanoob

I hope this is a quick and easy question:

Just got my Hero Alpha board and have started to put a new system together. I don't have any drives installed yet, or a GPU, but otherwise everything is in and appears to be ok.

I was fooling around with Q-Fan, and don't understand one thing I'm seeing. I have a PWM fan installed on CHA3. If I set it to silent, the starting speed is 20%. However, it starts to ramp up at 20C, which is at least 7C below ambient. So I figured, ok, just do 'Manual" and change it how I want. But when I click 'Manual" the minimum setting jumps up to 60%, and there's no way to lower it. I've tripled-checked: It is set to PWM, not DC. It is a PWM fan. It is on CHA3.

Anyone know what the heck is going on? I'm on the latest bios (1701). Oh, and I have another PWM fan, on CHA1, and that one I can set using manual exactly as I expect (starting at 20%).

Ken


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> I hope this is a quick and easy question:
> 
> Just got my Hero Alpha board and have started to put a new system together. I don't have any drives installed yet, or a GPU, but otherwise everything is in and appears to be ok.
> 
> I was fooling around with Q-Fan, and don't understand one thing I'm seeing. I have a PWM fan installed on CHA3. If I set it to silent, the starting speed is 20%. However, it starts to ramp up at 20C, which is at least 7C below ambient. So I figured, ok, just do 'Manual" and change it how I want. But when I click 'Manual" the minimum setting jumps up to 60%, and there's no way to lower it. I've tripled-checked: It is set to PWM, not DC. It is a PWM fan. It is on CHA3.
> 
> Anyone know what the heck is going on? I'm on the latest bios (1701). Oh, and I have another PWM fan, on CHA1, and that one I can set using manual exactly as I expect (starting at 20%).
> 
> Ken


Hello

Run the calibration for the fan.


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Run the calibration for the fan.


Ha! Sounds even easier than I imagined.

That's very cool. Unfortunately, it raised it even more! Now the minimum is over 70%! I don't really understand that, since it did get it to start fine when it was set at 60%. But I can't complain, because it must know what it's doing.

I'll have to figure out something else, because this is a very large fan (140mm) that's too noisy at 70%. (Ok, it's barely audible, but I'm picky).

Anyway, many thanks for the super fast answer.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Whatanoob*
> 
> Ha! Sounds even easier than I imagined.
> 
> That's very cool. Unfortunately, it raised it even more! Now the minimum is over 70%! I don't really understand that, since it did get it to start fine when it was set at 60%. But I can't complain, because it must know what it's doing.
> 
> I'll have to figure out something else, because this is a very large fan (140mm) that's too noisy at 70%. (Ok, it's barely audible, but I'm picky).
> 
> Anyway, many thanks for the super fast answer.


I wouldn't know what to say either I guess...

Among the Asus Z170 boards I have is the Hero Alpha... when I have a 4 pin fan on a header and set it to PWM and use manual... I am given a choice of 3 different settings to change. Minimum (I forget the middle one) and Max. If you aren't getting those... then something is definitely off. To be clear... you should be able to set 3 different temps with a fan speed % for each temp.

Outside of your fan being 3 pin or having a faulty pwm wire... I don't know... I also don't remember if the DC option has the same manual controls because all the fans I have are PWM and currently my Asus systems are off line due to project rebuild syndrome...

*edited* because pwn and pwm are not the same thing *.*


----------



## Whatanoob

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Among the Asus Z170 boards I have is the Hero Alpha... when I have a 4 pin fan on a header and set it to PWM and use manual... I am given a choice of 3 different settings to change. Minimum (I forget the middle one) and Max. If you aren't getting those... then something is definitely off. To be clear... you should be able to set 3 different temps with a fan speed % for each temp.


Thanks! I'll have to look closer at what's available there.

I've been using the F6 (IIRC -- it's off ATM) Q-fan configuration, which shows a graphical representation of the settings, and lets you change things there. I didn't even know about the other way until Praz mentioned calibration, so a little digging turned up the stuff under the Monitor menu (of course!







).

So maybe if I fool around with those monitor settings, I can change it the way I want. Otherwise I can try down-volting it from 12V to 9V; that might do the trick as well.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Why is fanexpert not working as it should ? I have 5x PWM Gentle Typhoons, hooked up to the ASUS Z170-A with pwm slitters, have chosen fixed rpm, but whenever i run a stress test or whatever fans ramp up and down however they please ? Making PWM fans and the software kind of useless


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Why is fanexpert not working as it should ? I have 5x PWM Gentle Typhoons, hooked up to the ASUS Z170-A with pwm slitters, have chosen fixed rpm, but whenever i run a stress test or whatever fans ramp up and down however they please ? Making PWM fans and the software kind of useless


Might be the splitter. Try a single fan and see if it still happens. If it doesn't, the following could be the cause:

1) The fans aren't Intel PWM spec compliant.
2) Could be an issue with how the splitter connects the fans.

Would also make sure the headr the fans are connected to (if not the primary CPU), is set for PWM control in UEFI.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I have a Maximus VIII hero and just finished building a new system. Couple issues I've been having...

The AI Suite 3 locks up/bogs down all the time. It's almost like a super lag with input delay. It'll work fine for a little while then start doing this then it'll be fine for awhile etc. Anyone else have that issue? I'm running latest bios, latest AI suite, and windows 10 64bit.

Also system is randomly shutting down a few times a day, no blue screen just instant power off followed by it booting itself back up. Exactly as if someone hit the reset button. Could the motherboard be causing this? Ironically a few times it's happened were right after I had been in the AI Suite (but never changed anything). This happens under low load conditions, it's not a load issue. System is not overclocked, yet one of the times it shut down it got stuck on the reboot with a Q code 41, which isn't in the manual, and required a cold boot that gave me a screen saying overclock failed and prompted me to enter bios.

And lastly, the boot time seems longer to me then it should be. Windows loads really fast, but from the time I hit the power to when the system displays the splash screen is long and then waiting for the splash screen isn't very fast either. It's not crazy slow like a minute or anything, but longer than I'd expect, especially before the system beeps and brings me to the mobo splash screen. Post delay is set to 0. Fast boot is enabled. CSM is disabled, windows is in uefi mode. What am I missing? It's like the series of checks it runs is very slow.

So far really not impressed


----------



## sebna

If you have allowed AI Suite to OC your HW than this is your answer. It is just unstable OC. I would not install AI Suite anyway it can cause high latency and does not offer anything good maybe other then easier fan control utility but that can be done like everything else in the BIOS.


----------



## superkyle1721

@[email protected]
Is adaptive voltage broke for the Maximus hero viii? I previously had it working perfectly but now using the 1701 bios its behavior is erratic. Currently I have it set to 1.375 with a positive offset of 0.002V. This yields the voltage of 1.424V that I am aiming for. However when I input 1.4V with a positive offset of .02V the voltage skyrockets to 1.5+V. I've dealt with adaptive voltage in the past but never experienced anything like this. Changing bios and doing clcmos didn't help. Any advice?

Always destroying exergy


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Is adaptive voltage broke for the Maximus hero viii? I previously had it working perfectly but now using the 1701 bios its behavior is erratic. Currently I have it set to 1.375 with a positive offset of 0.002V. This yields the voltage of 1.424V that I am aiming for. However when I input 1.4V with a positive offset of .02V the voltage skyrockets to 1.5+V. I've dealt with adaptive voltage in the past but never experienced anything like this. Changing bios and doing clcmos didn't help. Any advice?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Try without the offset and see if it gives you what you set. I usually don't use an offset with adaptive - no need for me to do so.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Is adaptive voltage broke for the Maximus hero viii? I previously had it working perfectly but now using the 1701 bios its behavior is erratic. Currently I have it set to 1.375 with a positive offset of 0.002V. This yields the voltage of 1.424V that I am aiming for. However when I input 1.4V with a positive offset of .02V the voltage skyrockets to 1.5+V. I've dealt with adaptive voltage in the past but never experienced anything like this. Changing bios and doing clcmos didn't help. Any advice?
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> Try without the offset and see if it gives you what you set. I usually don't use an offset with adaptive - no need for me to do so.
Click to expand...

Setting voltage to 1.4V in bios without an offset shows Vcore of 1.46ish volts on load. Setting a negative offset of .04V brings it down to 1.424V on load. With LLC5 this just seems very odd. It's responding to the voltage I am demanding just not correctly.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## [email protected]

Try a lower level of LLC.

I'd also clear CMOS, and leave Offset at default.


----------



## Ka0sX

Hey Raja just put to gether my system today

2666MHZ hyperXfury
6600k
Maximus VIII Hero

Trying to over clock but CPUZ is putting the speed all over the place

Speedstep disabled in bios

Any ideas? Turbomode is enabled aswell

When i open things it reached 4.0 but when idle its all over the place

EDIT

Fixed it Power Option was on balanced put it on high performance fixed it


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Is adaptive voltage broke for the Maximus hero viii? I previously had it working perfectly but now using the 1701 bios its behavior is erratic. Currently I have it set to 1.375 with a positive offset of 0.002V. This yields the voltage of 1.424V that I am aiming for. However when I input 1.4V with a positive offset of .02V the voltage skyrockets to 1.5+V. I've dealt with adaptive voltage in the past but never experienced anything like this. Changing bios and doing clcmos didn't help. Any advice?
> 
> Always destroying exergy


silly question but:
also verify that CPU SVID is enabled.


----------



## sebna

Hi All,

Just wondering if yours ASUS Maximus VIII Hero / Alpha does it as well?

It happens independently of if OCed or running stock. I am talking about brief corruption at each boot like on this short vid down below?

Only happen when boot is set with graphical backdrop. When in traditional post "text mode" it is all ok.

https://youtu.be/lEw9uAD_Jg0

Thanks


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Try a lower level of LLC.
> 
> I'd also clear CMOS, and leave Offset at default.


I know the lower LLC will fix it. I guess I'm just curious is something changed bc it was not behaving like this previously. Also by lowering the LLC wouldn't that effectively do the same as lowering the commanded voltage in bios to achieve the correct voltage? My understanding is I'm basically phasing the voltage either way effectively.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> @[email protected]
> Is adaptive voltage broke for the Maximus hero viii? I previously had it working perfectly but now using the 1701 bios its behavior is erratic. Currently I have it set to 1.375 with a positive offset of 0.002V. This yields the voltage of 1.424V that I am aiming for. However when I input 1.4V with a positive offset of .02V the voltage skyrockets to 1.5+V. I've dealt with adaptive voltage in the past but never experienced anything like this. Changing bios and doing clcmos didn't help. Any advice?
> 
> Always destroying exergy
> 
> 
> 
> silly question but:
> also verify that CPU SVID is enabled.
Click to expand...

Yes it's enabled. Actually IIRC if SVID is disabled you will hang on the Windows splash screen.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> If you have allowed AI Suite to OC your HW than this is your answer. It is just unstable OC. I would not install AI Suite anyway it can cause high latency and does not offer anything good maybe other then easier fan control utility but that can be done like everything else in the BIOS.


I have never used AI Suite to overclock this system. Haven't overclocked anything yet except enabling XMP in bios.. Most I did in AI Suite was run the fan tuner.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> If you have allowed AI Suite to OC your HW than this is your answer. It is just unstable OC. I would not install AI Suite anyway it can cause high latency and does not offer anything good maybe other then easier fan control utility but that can be done like everything else in the BIOS.
> 
> 
> 
> I have never used AI Suite to overclock this system. Haven't overclocked anything yet except enabling XMP in bios.. Most I did in AI Suite was run the fan tuner.
Click to expand...

Code 41 typically is caused by either too tight tertiary timings or not enough voltage but either way both point to the ram. What type of ram are you using and what is the xmp profile for it? Try increasing the dram and SA voltage a bit and see if it goes away. Either that or instead of using xmp try manually entering in the xmp profile and temporarily set Dram to 1.45V, VCCIO to 1.2V and SA to 1.2V. If it all works fine slowly lower each voltage until you find the culprit.

EDIT: Also set maximus tweak to 1

Always destroying exergy


----------



## NiKiZ

I ordered a Corsair H110i GT watercooler and the CPU fan connector only has one pin, the tacho pin. (It has not arrived, yet.) My motherboard is the Asus Z170-A and it has a specific header for water pumps. (W_PUMP) Should I connect this to the W_PUMP header or the CPU_FAN header?. And which would be better, let the pump control the fans or connect the fans to the motherboard instead?


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I ordered a Corsair H110i GT watercooler and the CPU fan connector only has one pin, the tacho pin. (It has not arrived, yet.) My motherboard is the Asus Z170-A and it has a specific header for water pumps. (W_PUMP) Should I connect this to the W_PUMP header or the CPU_FAN header?. And which would be better, let the pump control the fans or connect the fans to the motherboard instead?


I hooked mine up to the pump socket. I also have my fans connected directly to the board so I can have better control over the fan curves of each fan.

Always destroying exergy


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Code 41 typically is caused by either too tight tertiary timings or not enough voltage but either way both point to the ram. What type of ram are you using and what is the xmp profile for it? Try increasing the dram and SA voltage a bit and see if it goes away. Either that or instead of using xmp try manually entering in the xmp profile and temporarily set Dram to 1.45V, VCCIO to 1.2V and SA to 1.2V. If it all works fine slowly lower each voltage until you find the culprit.
> 
> EDIT: Also set maximus tweak to 1
> 
> Always destroying exergy


RAM is GSKILL Trident Z 16GB (2x8GB) 3200mhz 14-14-14-34 1.35v
Thanks for your reply. If it's ram, wouldn't the system blue screen and not just power down and restart? Either way, I'm going to run memtest since you brought that up, will also try those settings. Thanks


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I hooked mine up to the pump socket. I also have my fans connected directly to the board so I can have better control over the fan curves of each fan.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


Alright, thanks!


----------



## superkyle1721

It can blue screen certainly but when I was testing my ram overclock I thought I was stable and out of the blue it would just shut off without warning and restart. I increased the dram voltage a little and SA voltage and haven't had the problem since. I would assume this will fix your issue.


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sebna*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Just wondering if yours ASUS Maximus VIII Hero / Alpha does it as well?
> 
> It happens independently of if OCed or running stock. I am talking about brief corruption at each boot like on this short vid down below?
> 
> Only happen when boot is set with graphical backdrop. When in traditional post "text mode" it is all ok.
> 
> https://youtu.be/lEw9uAD_Jg0
> 
> Thanks


Guys, so many owners, please let me know if your mobo also does it.

And on the other subject QR code 55 - any indication what to adjust to stabilize ram?


----------



## superkyle1721

code 55 is a much more common memory code that can be fixed by increasing dram or SA voltage but try dram first. Code 41 is due to too tight timing but adding a bit of voltage can help stabilize the ram and allow it to run at those timing. Both cases are fixed the same way. Up the voltage.


----------



## sebna

And what about VCCIO voltage (or whatever it is called?)


----------



## superkyle1721

Here is a general guideline for skylake. Samsung based ram actually shows great benifit with increased voltage near 1.8V but unless you are overclocking 1.4-1.45V should be more than enough.



To ensure stability you can certainly increase VCCIO voltage SA voltage and Dram voltage. Once you are sure its stable try lowering the voltage of SA first followed by VCCIO and then Dram to find the limit of the ram. Realistically though you shouldnt need more than around 1.2V on either VCCIO or SA unless you have a massive OC. If you are running and XMP priflie most are set to work around 1.35V so setting Dram to 1.4 should allow plenty of room to determine if the issue is voltage. Start with 1.4V and test if it doesnt work try 1.45. 1.5V and higher is only needed for really tight timings and massive OCs so shouldnt need that much voltage.


----------



## sebna

So far I am not having too much results with my RAM 32gb, 2x16, 3200 14-14-14-32 1.35 Trident Z.

I can boot and bench no problem up to 3600mhz (have not tried higher) but cannot stabilize it so far at any OC... I will have to play with it more and start doing it more systematically. So far I was trying rather random shots at different clocks.

I am aiming art 3400 14-14-14-34-1t but it might be a long shot.


----------



## superkyle1721

Remember TRDWR_sg TRDWR_dg and TRDWR_dr + TRDWR_dd (stole this jpmboy







) . When going higher than 3600 these need to be set on same level as CAS value otherwise board will give you a 55 POST CODE. Also more overclock requires more voltage. Dont expect to get very high on the same voltage. Many of the ram clockers here run upwards to 1.8+V on Dram to stabilize high overclocks.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> I know the lower LLC will fix it. I guess I'm just curious is something changed bc it was not behaving like this previously. Also by lowering the LLC wouldn't that effectively do the same as lowering the commanded voltage in bios to achieve the correct voltage? My understanding is I'm basically phasing the voltage either way effectively.
> 
> Always destroying exergy


LLC and the set VID are two different things electrically.


----------



## Lordevan83

Can the Asus Maximus VIII Formula motherboard turn on and make it to bios without CPU and ram installed?

I'm doing a new build. This time, I'm doing custom cable and rgb lighting, so that can take months. I was hoping to not have to take down my other computer for RAM and CPU, while I get the cables and lighting correct.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I ordered a Corsair H110i GT watercooler and the CPU fan connector only has one pin, the tacho pin. (It has not arrived, yet.) My motherboard is the Asus Z170-A and it has a specific header for water pumps. (W_PUMP) Should I connect this to the W_PUMP header or the CPU_FAN header?. And which would be better, let the pump control the fans or connect the fans to the motherboard instead?


the pump header is fine for the AIO pump - just the tach signal is fine. Put the fans on the CPU fan and OPT CPU fan header.


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the pump header is fine for the AIO pump - just the tach signal is fine. Put the fans on the CPU fan and OPT CPU fan header.


Yeah, that's what I thought. However, the pump probably controls the fans by water temperature, which might be better.. I'll have to experiment and see which works better for me.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the pump header is fine for the AIO pump - just the tach signal is fine. Put the fans on the CPU fan and OPT CPU fan header.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that's what I thought. However, the pump probably controls the fans by water temperature. I'll have to see which works better for me.
Click to expand...

Trust me MB headers are much better. Use CPU and CPU opt like jpmboy said. Set the curve in bios and forget it. Also this way if you ever decide to run push pull configuration just add a splitter and you're done. If ran off the h110 you would be running 2 splitters from a splitter which is not s great idea.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Trust me MB headers are much better. Use CPU and CPU opt like jpmboy said. Set the curve in bios and forget it. Also this way if you ever decide to run push pull configuration just add a splitter and you're done. If ran off the h110 you would be running 2 splitters from a splitter which is not s great idea.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay, thanks!


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I discovered that the changes I was making in AI Suite 3 were not being persistent across boots. At least some of the settings. Best example I have is the VRM phase settings. Keeping the default (auto) in the bios as Asus instructed me to when using AI Suite 3, I changed the setting to "Extreme" in ai suite and applied. Very shortly after, I rebooted and it changed to "Optimized". I tried again with the same result. So I thought, maybe I have to shut down and not reboot for it to save and be persistent. So I tried shutting down and when I fired it back up the setting changed from "Extreme" to "Standard" which made even less sense. So if I cannot trust that, then I won't trust anything else in it. So I uninstalled the "dual processor 5" (or whatever it was named) portion of AI Suite and after rebooting most of my issues were fixed. System doesn't have the funny delay and the rest of AI Suite is fully responsive. I'll just be using bios settings only from here on. Experiencing this using latest bios and AI suite versions by the way, on a Maximus VIII hero.

Only oddity left with AI suite is that the "LED" button on the windows widget doesn't do anything, at least not noticeably. Not a big deal, I have the AURA program for that anyways.

What do the threshold settings do in AI suite? I set some to try and when the system went over it doesn't notify me at all or do anything other than change the value to red in colour.

Also, any extra CPU usage or negative effect of having the q code debug display show temperatures? I turned that value on in bios and it seems very responsive and refreshes quickly.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> AI Suite is a perennial disaster. It epitomizes Asus' half-assed approach to software and firmware. Motherboard reviewers may give the impression that using it is the norm but most experienced Asus motherboard users avoid it like the plague.


I took a leap of faith and gave it a shot. Was hoping it had improved since older version, guess not. Hystream and mobo connect both didn't work either. Does the AP Charger+ work good, or should I be worried about my hardware?

And does anyone know if enabling the Q code display in the bios to show temperatures has any adverse affect on performance? Does it create any noticeable CPU load etc?

Thanks


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> I took a leap of faith and gave it a shot. Was hoping it had improved since older version, guess not. Hystream and mobo connect both didn't work either. Does the AP Charger+ work good, or should I be worried about my hardware?
> 
> And does anyone know if *enabling the Q code display in the bios to show temperatures has any adverse affect on performance*? Does it create any noticeable CPU load etc?
> 
> Thanks


I tried it briefly and noticed nothing unusual.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*


Yeah, and your point is? Did you try enabling temperature to be shown on the post code led? After a week (briefly to me) I had no problems but switched back to display codes.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Yeah, and your point is? Did you try enabling temperature to be shown on the post code led? After a week (briefly to me) I had no problems but switched back to display codes.


There are plenty of bugs and issues that don't manifest until more than a month of uptime with tons of software so a week is not long enough to assess.
Do a google search of AI Suite causing issues and find a litany most of which the solution was uninstalling and using the BIOS which frankly is superior anyway...assuming it works. *Cough* my crap mobo *Cough*

INB4 it's my board as I have tried AI Suite numerous times over the years and it always has sucked and still does


----------



## Ch3vr0n

Forgive me for asking but I'm not about to read 400+ pages. Why exactly is it bad? I've just purchased a M8F and was planning to use the 5 way optimization to oc the system as it would be my first oc ever and I definitely don't have any experience oc'ing the bios way.


----------



## superkyle1721

Maybe I'm lucky but I haven't had any issue with my hero board at all. It's been the best board I have owned so far. Granted I only used AI for fan control on the fly but even the suite hasn't given me any issues so far. Just out of curiosity I opened it after resetting my bios setting and allowed it to overclock. Granted it wasn't nearly as aggressive as my manual OC it will get the job done for a noob. Every board has lemons and every board has its problems. You will never find a board without someone having problems with something. Google gigabyte issues on any board a bunch of pages pop up about their problems but does that mean the board is crap? No not IMO. I just don't understand ranting and raving that something is crap based on a personal sample size of one and a Google search. Heck of that was my basis for buying computer parts I would be playing my games on a 1990 gameboy B&W

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDiamond

So on a similar topic. What are the thought on GameFirst IV? I haven't really found anyone say anything negative online about it yet, except for older versions of GameFirst III. I had it installed but out of the blue after using for a couple days I turned my system on one morning and when I opened GameFirst IV it instantly stopped responding and wouldn't close unless I killed the process. In the time it was not responding I couldn't use the Internet either. Kept doing the same thing even after reboots. I uninstalled it and was going to install again but thought I'd get some opinions on it first


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Maybe I'm lucky but I haven't had any issue with my hero board at all. It's been the best board I have owned so far. Granted I only used AI for fan control on the fly but even the suite hasn't given me any issues so far. Just out of curiosity I opened it after resetting my bios setting and allowed it to overclock. Granted it wasn't nearly as aggressive as my manual OC it will get the job done for a noob. Every board has lemons and every board has its problems. You will never find a board without someone having problems with something. Google gigabyte issues on any board a bunch of pages pop up about their problems but does that mean the board is crap? No not IMO. I just don't understand ranting and raving that something is crap based on a personal sample size of one and a Google search. Heck of that was my basis for buying computer parts I would be playing my games on a 1990 gameboy B&W
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The nature of the beast with support threads sadly


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> Forgive me for asking but I'm not about to read 400+ pages. Why exactly is it bad? I've just purchased a M8F and was planning to use the 5 way optimization to oc the system as it would be my first oc ever and I definitely don't have any experience oc'ing the bios way.


It tends to give the CPU more voltage than needed. I don't know if that is still the case though.
But if you don't start to learn overclocking via the BIOS you will never be able to.. It's not that hard and there are plenty of guides!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> I took a leap of faith and gave it a shot. Was hoping it had improved since older version, guess not. Hystream and mobo connect both didn't work either. Does the AP Charger+ work good, or should I be worried about my hardware?
> 
> And does anyone know if enabling the *Q code display in the bios to show temperatures has any adverse affect on performance? Does it create any noticeable CPU load etc*?
> 
> Thanks


no - no load and no perf degradation. If you know what the OC Panel is, it is not different,.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> There are plenty of bugs and issues that don't manifest until more than a month of uptime with tons of software so a week is not long enough to assess.
> Do a google search of AI Suite causing issues and find a litany most of which the solution was uninstalling and using the BIOS which frankly is superior anyway...assuming it works. *Cough* my crap mobo *Cough*
> 
> INB4 it's my board as I have tried AI Suite numerous times over the years and it always has sucked and still does


c'mon dude... you complain constantly about a rig you had a bum shop assemble for you since "you have no experience in building a WC rig". Most members here are DIY types, you obviously are not. If that shop still has not remedied their bad build for you - time to move on. Misery loves company, I know, but geeze.


----------



## Ch3vr0n

@mrgnex how about you link me to a good one then? The hardware is listed as "Project Phoenix" in my sig


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> @mrgnex how about you link me to a good one then? The hardware is listed as "Project Phoenix" in my sig


Here is a very detailed Skylake overclocking guide with even a page dedicated to your motherboard.

For stress testing I use IBT 20 passes at very high. This takes less than 20 minutes and I am rock stable if it passes. But I think stress tests might be one of the most debated things in the OC community. Just see what you like.

Number 1 rule: Keep your temperatures monitored!
Number 2 would be to keep an eye on the voltages.

I use hwinfo and I am very pleased with it. But again, someone might like a different program.

Happy clocking!
If you need more help, let me know!


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> @mrgnex how about you link me to a good one then? The hardware is listed as "Project Phoenix" in my sig


Check out the first page of the thread as there are some good links to help explain some of the parameters. Also here is another good guid for you.

https://rog.asus.com/19262015/overclocking/guide-overclocking-core-i7-6700k-on-the-maximus-viii-extreme/

If you have any questions just post here and someone will answer them.

I will warn you. Overclocking is ADDICTIVE.









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ch3vr0n

isn't it a bit 'dangerous' (well, more dangerous than even doing an OC on its own) to have the OC running 24/7 rather than when needed? eg cpu under full load with x264, heavy gaming,...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> isn't it a bit 'dangerous' (well, more dangerous than even doing an OC on its own) to have the OC running 24/7 rather than when needed? eg cpu under full load with x264, heavy gaming,...


That's why you put all the power features back on after overclocking and the voltage on adaptive


----------



## Ch3vr0n

what do you mean? Superkyle's guide (thats a lot easier to understand) makes no mention of anything like that. Your guide makes no mention of my board. The board listed is the "ASrock Z170 OC Formula", mine's the "Maximus VIII Formula". I guess i could always go the "easy" route to bios OC? and start with AI suite, note the values undo the oc and set the values in bios then stress test.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> what do you mean? Superkyle's guide (thats a lot easier to understand) makes no mention of anything like that. Your guide makes no mention of my board. The board listed is the "ASrock Z170 OC Formula", mine's the "Maximus VIII Formula". I guess i could always go the "easy" route to bios OC? and start with AI suite, note the values undo the oc and set the values in bios then stress test.


I misread and thought you had the Extreme. Asus mobo's don't have very different UEFI options so it should still apply








Before overclocking you turn off Intel Speedstep, the C-states and put the voltage to manual to ensure stability. After your overclock is succesful you can turn Speedstep and the C states back on and set the voltage to adaptive. Don't forget to put in the voltage at which your chip was stable.

You could do that but I still recommend learning it yourself


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I misread and thought you had the Extreme. Asus mobo's don't have very different UEFI options so it should still apply
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Before overclocking you turn off Intel Speedstep, the C-states and put the voltage to manual to ensure stability. After your overclock is succesful you can turn Speedstep and the C states back on and set the voltage to adaptive. Don't forget to put in the voltage at which your chip was stable.
> 
> You could do that but I still recommend learning it yourself


I've always had bad experiences with adaptive for some reason. Under high load the voltage spikes to some pretty crazy levels. But I 100% agree that you NEED to overclock via bios. In fact, I'd argue that AI Suite 3 is completely ****** and for me it introduced strange delay in the interface as well as not keeping most of the changes persistent after reboot. It caused me so many headaches that it literally is more trouble to OC than bios is. I built my brother's system and used the 5 way OC on his and it came out with a ridiculously unstable OC. So again, do not trust your hardware with AI Suite's OC tools. The bios on these boards are pretty nice and intuitive. Learn them. You have an entire community here to help and you'll be better off for it with less headaches and more enjoyment


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> isn't it a bit 'dangerous' (well, more dangerous than even doing an OC on its own) to have the OC running 24/7 rather than when needed? eg cpu under full load with x264, heavy gaming,...


Short version is: no it is not dangerous. Every PC I build for gaming for my own use I overclock till max the particular CPU / RAM / Mobo can do (usually takes me two - three weeks of only OCing, testing, tweaking...). Basically through those 2 - 4 weeks they run close to 24/7 100% load of Prime / OCCT and other high temp generators with only breaks when OC fails and they wait till I start another run with different settings. My last rig is now 9 years old... q9550 [email protected] I am now overclocking my 6700k new build.

Look at it this way If something fails due to OC it means it was a weak link and it is better if it fails in first 2 weeks of ownership when it you are not fully deployed and potentially not too reliant on the HW and your data is still not there as you had no chance to build your usage yet. Also at least in EU it is very easy to replace faulty HW in first few weeks from purchase when it is a longer process in few months. So by hammering your hardware you are ironing all problems which might manifest much later if you do not do it straight away.

Finally the CPUs are build to work 24/7 365/year. They really do not care. If you provide them with sufficient cooling and do not go silly with voltage they will outlive their practicality overclocked or not.

Just found my first 24/7 fully stable settings... and switched them to adaptive and retested everything again. What spike of vcore are you experiencing, in what situations? I have absolutely rock solid results and no spikes?

EDIT:

Something that I learnt and for example the TweakTown guide does not mention is that once you find your stable CPU settings and move on to RAM ocing you might and most likely will need to bump vcore to stabilize RAM at more aggressive TRCe timings / speeds. In my case I had 4.6 ghz 5h OCCT + 12h x264 stable at 1.34 but I need 1.376 vcore to get it stable with only TRCe tightened to max.


----------



## Ch3vr0n

I don't have time for a month of testing. I need the system ready as fast as possible to do my video editing.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> I don't have time for a month of testing. I need the system ready as fast as possible to do my video editing.


Get a Dell, HP or Lenovo and forget about overclocking. It'll be cheaper too.


----------



## Ch3vr0n

Prebuilt systems? Never in my life, crap every single one of them performance, cooling and upgrade wise. Doesn't fit my needs either. Besides i wasn't asking about a prebuilt system.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> Prebuilt systems? Never in my life, crap every single one of them performance, cooling and upgrade wise. Doesn't fit my needs either. Besides i wasn't asking about a prebuilt system.


Well, from an enthusiast perspective, using AI Suite to overclock an M8F is just as crappy. You didn't see that coming? LOL!


----------



## Ch3vr0n

I have to start somewhere with learning. If you've got some YouTube videos or something overclocking via bios with similar (or identical) hardware, by all means send the links via pm. I'm all in for learning.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That's why you put all the power features back on after overclocking and the voltage on adaptive


That overclocking methodology makes no sense whatsoever. If you aren't going to stress test using the same settings you'll be using 24/7 then what have you really achieved? Probably explains why we see so many stories like...."I ran (favorite stress app) for N hours without incident but (favorite game) crashed after playing for only.....".


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> That's why you put all the power features back on after overclocking and the voltage on adaptive
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That overclocking methodology makes no sense whatsoever. If you aren't going to stress test using the same settings you'll be using 24/7 then what have you really achieved? Probably explains why we see so many stories like...."I ran (favorite stress app) for N hours without incident but (favorite game) crashed after playing for only.....".
Click to expand...

Actually you should always begin your testing using manual voltage. When adaptive voltage sees a "virus load" such as prime 95 it will artificially increase voltage above the set voltage in bios. This voltage will not be applied otherwise so if you are doing all testing using adaptive then you are way more likely to find stability issues in games.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ch3vr0n

Well if any of you bios experts is willing to do pm me a bios oc guide for 'dummies' please do. System hardware is in sig under 'project Phoenix'. Next to heavy gaming the main other usage will be x264 based video encoding with sessions easily lasting 6-12h at a time (where x264 usually is known to pull 100% cpu load). Please use pm or email option. Don't want to clutter this thread up with a dummy guide. Unless one of you is located in or near belgium and is willing to take a trip and do it yourself


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Certainly as there is always more to learn. Obviously not as much as you telling a guy new to overclocking to start stress testing on adaptive voltage without knowing the voltage required to run his chip at any given frequency but sure whatever floats your boat buddy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You aren't very skilled at rebuttals either. Doesn't take much to see that you created a straw man out of thin ear. Waste of time.


----------



## sebna

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> Well if any of you bios experts is willing to do pm me a bios oc guide for 'dummies' please do. System hardware is in sig under 'project Phoenix'. Next to heavy gaming the main other usage will be x264 based video encoding with sessions easily lasting 6-12h at a time (where x264 usually is known to pull 100% cpu load). Please use pm or email option. Don't want to clutter this thread up with a dummy guide. Unless one of you is located in or near belgium and is willing to take a trip and do it yourself


http://www.tweaktown.com/guides/7481/tweaktowns-ultimate-intel-skylake-overclocking-guide/index.html this is all you need plus my comment about RAM ocing from my previous post in this thread.

But, with your approach I would not OC. OC needs time or you will end up with unstable machine. I mean many people do quick OC and then their PCs restart randomly, and their windows and apps become slowly corrupted over time which is even worse as it is hard to notice but causes even more restarts and slow downs and wasted time.

Cutting corners is not what you want with OC.

If you want a quick variant opt just for CPU OC. If you have a good sample and you are lucky and you do not care for lowest vcore possible you can have it fully stable in 24h and be done with it. But as you will be doing it for the first time might be 2-3 days which is not that extreme anyway.

Oparr - adaptive is not the way to OC your CPU.... superkyle is right. It can be done but it would be for more experienced users and it is still a waste of time as it is not the fastest way.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Actually you should always begin your testing using manual voltage. When adaptive voltage sees a "virus load" such as prime 95 it will artificially increase voltage above the set voltage in bios. This voltage will not be applied otherwise so if you are doing all testing using adaptive then you are way more likely to find stability issues in games.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's why I said he should put it to adaptive AFTER overclocking


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> I have to start somewhere with learning. If you've got some YouTube videos or something overclocking via bios with similar (or identical) hardware, by all means send the links via pm. I'm all in for learning.


It's ok to learn with software but as another user stated once you see what OC it gives you take note of the voltage, states, freq, etc. (I would take a pic of every single BIOS menu settings for reference). Then you can go into the BIOS and apply those settings manually which is very easy and then you can abandon the software. Also while I and plenty of others think of software to OC as junk or bad that doesn't mean it is dangerous. AI Suite may suck as software but it has never in my experience caused damage to hardware just might see a BSOD or a conflict with other software etc. and thus why most people avoid it as they see it as bloatware and just work out of the BIOS. In the end you should stay in your comfort zone.









I also want to extend an apology to the users in the this thread(less [email protected]) for being so abrasive and negative just seems every time I have an issue with a mobo it is ASUS and moreso in the past few years but that is not anyone in the this threads fault. To be clear however my shop is not the problem as they built a custom system and were not getting any answers from ASUS. They have pre set configs that you can customize but I wanted a chassis they did not carry along with a Z170 white mobo and a few other pieces of hardware they didn't have in house like my Intel SSD. IF this was one of their 9 pre configs then it would be a different story. The board was not one they carry in house however they have a business agreement with ASUS(as about 3 out of the 4 boards they have to choose from are ASUS) and were aghast at how difficult it was to get support for my Deluxe just because they didn't order them in a large batch. I just have reached the point of frustration since I love my rigs theme and look and now probably have to abandon it because well frankly end of the day no matter what you want to think the ASUS Z170 Deluxe was rushed to market and with a 300 dollar price point that is pretty unacceptable. I am hardly the minority when it comes to issues with this board so I do not understand why ASUS has to take such a tight lipped stance. If there is an issue with the skylake cpu or the z170 chipset overall then all they are guilty of is trying to be first to market with a large selection of new boards which is understandable. I just wish the board showed its rear before it was tubed in as that is the major hangup and time sink dragging this out.


----------



## Ch3vr0n

I'll start building over the next few days now that the ram had arrived. I noticed in a few videos the bios has a ez tuning wizard. Would that be a better place to start? From my understanding it's pretty similar to the AI suite, but at the bios level.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> I'll start building over the next few days now that the ram had arrived. I noticed in a few videos the bios has a ez tuning wizard. Would that be a better place to start? From my understanding it's pretty similar to the AI suite, but at the bios level.


The bios also has preset overclocks but I've never really heard of anyone use them and the one time I gave them a try it applied way too much voltage and another one of the settings were completely unstable. Overclocking manually is easy. Fact is half the options you never even touch. Just play with multi and core voltage and you should be able to get to 4.6GHz like that alone. Sometimes a little tweaking other settings to get higher but I got my brothers 6600K to 4.7GHz easy just doing multi and core voltage. Could have went higher but didn't want to spend much time tweaking. Hadn't tried my 6700K yet but I'm sure it'll be very similar


----------



## sebna

6700k at 4.7 and a good voltage is a good unit already. Not every out there will do it.


----------



## Daytraders

I am still on old bios 0401 from last year on my ranger viii, and been trying the last 8 months to update and always get the same error "selected file is not a proper bios" tried all the usual things like change usb sticks, different names and different ways, so my question is, i know there was a important update that put right the wrong fclk 800 setting, so seeing as i cant update my bios, is there anyway i can manually/overclock a setting to get it to the correct 1000 setting ?, im overclocked at a simple 45 x 100 all on auto, thx, oh, my pc has been stable from the start.

NOTE: The new bios's added a separate FCLK tab so you could change value in bios, but my bios dont have that, so hoping i can get to 1000 FCLK another way ?


----------



## Ch3vr0n

I was thinking about doing the following on the first oc session. First a bit of info the ram in my sig has a special xmp profile for 3333mhz if used in an rog board like mine.

1: multiplier to 46, leave voltage alone, 2: enable 3333mhz xmp profile, 3: run rog realbench and the overclock.net x264 stress test. 4: report back here with results for further advice. How long should I let the tests run?


----------



## sebna

Why would you just not read the OC guide from tweak town?


----------



## Ch3vr0n

I have and read again after the system is built.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> I have and read again after the system is built.


Use the overview in the OP. You don't want to be pushing memory too far initially. Run Realbench for 1 to 2 hours to start.

Also, please do not feed the troll.


----------



## phillyman36

Hey I just got a Samsung 950 Pro drive. I installed it in the M.2 slot. In the Z170 Deluxe bios under the Onboard Device Config then Sata Mode Config I set it to M.2 instead of Sata Express. However when i reboot and check the bios it switches the m.2 mode back to Sata Express. When using an Nvme M.2 drive shouldn't is be set to M.2 and not Sata express?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I am still on old bios 0401 from last year on my ranger viii, and been trying the last 8 months to update and always get the same error "selected file is not a proper bios" tried all the usual things like change usb sticks, different names and different ways


That error is usually displayed if the USB flash drive format is NTFS.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That error is usually displayed if the USB flash drive format is NTFS.


For BIOS flash, always use a small FAT32 formatted stick with only the BIOS file copy.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That error is usually displayed if the USB flash drive format is NTFS.


Using 2GB USB stick foramt fat32, well i have tried 3 sticks i have here, same problem, so can i just raise the BLCK to get to 1GHZ FLCK , think i need to raise BLCK to 125 correct, FLCK 8 x 125 BLCK = 1000, is this the same as using the bios FLCK fix ? thx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Using 2GB USB stick foramt fat32, well i have tried 3 sticks i have here, same problem, so can i just raise the BLCK to get to 1GHZ FLCK , think i need to raise BLCK to 125 correct, FLCK 8 x 125 BLCK = 1000, is this the same as using the bios FLCK fix ? thx


I've use the EZ flash from within bios (after a clrcmos) and it works fine too. Did you try EZ flash?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Using 2GB USB stick foramt fat32, well i have tried 3 sticks i have here, same problem


Probably something to do with how you are formatting the drive.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I've use the EZ flash from within bios (after a clrcmos) and it works fine too. Did you try EZ flash?


Thx for reply, yes tried it plenty of times and every other way possible, always get same error selected file is not a proper bios.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably something to do with how you are formatting the drive.


I have thought of that as the problem, but i double check and make sure it is fat32, very strange.


----------



## superkyle1721

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Probably something to do with how you are formatting the drive.
> 
> 
> 
> I have thought of that as the problem, but i double check and make sure it is fat32, very strange.
Click to expand...

Any chance you do in fact have the wrong file?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *superkyle1721*
> 
> Any chance you do in fact have the wrong file?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


No mate, double checked, and i renamed it M8R.CAP as well. downloaded MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER-ASUS-1701


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, yes tried it plenty of times and every other way possible, always get same error selected file is not a proper bios.


Not sure if it's the difficulty i had with my MOBO, when i had to update BIOS on my Z-170 Pro-gaming it never accepted the BIOS i downloaded from ASUS CPU Support page. I always did it using the ASUS "tools" i was supplied with MOBO and only way i could effectively change BIOS was; renaming the file to, for example, BIOS_1108. After that i copy the file to a PEN drv formatted to fat32, boot to BIOS and use BIOS option to make the change.

Maybe it will work for you to.

Note: i haven't changed my BIOS in about 5 months now. Sticked with one my system seems more agreeable with. Probably will update BIOS when a final one is released... probably in a few years... or if i change any hardware and need to re-test system


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> No mate, double checked, and i renamed it M8R.CAP as well. downloaded MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER-ASUS-1701


Check sha1 hash? For 1701, I got

d31e1ffc1c727fe4a7dd8813468dcd5a7992b2e3 M8R.CAP


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> Not sure if it's the difficulty i had with my MOBO, when i had to update BIOS on my Z-170 Pro-gaming it never accepted the BIOS i downloaded from ASUS CPU Support page. I always did it using the ASUS "tools" i was supplied with MOBO and only way i could effectively change BIOS was; renaming the file to, for example, BIOS_1108. After that i copy the file to a PEN drv formatted to fat32, boot to BIOS and use BIOS option to make the change.
> 
> Maybe it will work for you to.
> 
> Note: i haven't changed my BIOS in about 5 months now. Sticked with one my system seems more agreeable with. Probably will update BIOS when a final one is released... probably in a few years... or if i change any hardware and need to re-test system


I am only wanting to update to fix the intel skylake fclk fix, what asus tools you mean to download it, asus suite ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Check sha1 hash? For 1701, I got
> 
> d31e1ffc1c727fe4a7dd8813468dcd5a7992b2e3 M8R.CAP


Thx for the hasj, just checked same as mine, thx for doing that thou, cheers


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> No mate, double checked, and i renamed it M8R.CAP as well. downloaded MAXIMUS-VIII-RANGER-ASUS-1701


You may have confused EZ Flash and Flashback instructions. Don't rename it if using EZ Flash. Also, don't use the designated Flashback USB port.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You may have confused EZ Flash and Flashback instructions. Don't rename it if using EZ Flash. Also, don't use the designated Flashback USB port.


No i know the difference, when i first got my motherboard i tried flashback and did not work, i use bios ez flash, and that will work with any file name anywayl, but still a no go for me.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, yes tried it plenty of times and every other way possible, always get same error selected file is not a proper bios.


okay - with ezflash you can leave the bios file on your harddrive, and name change is not needed. Just get into ezflash, nav to the folder the fbios file is in and select it to flash.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - with ezflash you can leave the bios file on your harddrive, and name change is not needed. Just get into ezflash, nav to the folder the fbios file is in and select it to flash.


Yeh thx mate, but if you put it on hard drive that will be NTFS wont it ? dont bios have to be read from fat32 ? i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios, wonder if there is a setting in the actual bios that is causing the problem ? or is there no such thing.


----------



## ibtar

Sonic Studio II has been causing Flash to crash in Firefox since this the Maximus Hero VIII was released and there has been _NO UPDATE_ to fix this.

Will this problem EVER be solved?

I have the crash report here with the latest version of Sonic Studio - https://crash-stats.mozilla.com/report/index/86b77d3e-f33e-48d6-9a1f-303492160711 (select the Modules tab to see SS2OSD.dll causing the crash).

This is a huge ******* problem and it has gone on for 8 months, what in the **** is ASUS doing over there that they cannot get their software to be compatible with one of the most popular browsers and plugins for that browser in the entire world?


----------



## Ch3vr0n

Popular plugins? You do know flash is nothing more than a security risk now right? Adobe had to fix another dozen bugs 3 days ago. Uninstall flash, no more issues.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> Popular plugins? You do know flash is nothing more than a security risk now right? Adobe had to fix another dozen bugs 3 days ago. Uninstall flash, no more issues.


In what way does uninstalling flash allow me to view pages which require flash with my preferred browser?

What is the point of your post, exactly?


----------



## Ch3vr0n

Html5 replaced flash. I use Firefox myself with flash requiring sites, 0 issues without actually having flash. HTML5 is built into Firefox.


----------



## ibtar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ch3vr0n*
> 
> Html5 replaced flash. I use Firefox myself with flash requiring sites, 0 issues without actually having flash. HTML5 is built into Firefox.


Thanks for your "help", but this does not do a single thing to solve the above problem. HTML5 may work _for you_ on every website that _you use_, but my post wasn't about what works _for you_, it was about what works _for me_. What doesn't work for me are _websites that require flash in my preferred browser_. I hope that part was clear. If not, please re-read it again until it is.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Yeh thx mate, but if you put it on hard drive that will be NTFS wont it ? dont bios have to be read from fat32 ? i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios, wonder if there is a setting in the actual bios that is causing the problem ? or is there no such thing.


I'm tellin' ya, it works fine. HD format is irrelevant. Your bios recovery module will read it from an HDD or a DVD (or a USB for that matter).


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, it works fine. HD format is irrelevant. Your bios recovery module will read it from an HDD or a DVD (or a USB for that matter).


Daytraders did say he'd tried that too & same error - "i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios"


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, it works fine. HD format is irrelevant. Your bios recovery module will read it from an HDD or a DVD (or a USB for that matter).


That is correct, it is usually USB that needs FAT.


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I am only wanting to update to fix the intel skylake fclk fix, what asus tools you mean to download it, asus suite ?


At first yeah ASUS suite3, then i figured it was easier to just do it via BIOS using the "boot to BIOS" tool/app i got with MOBO. Both work but only after i renamed the BIOS file i download from ASUS CPU Support for my MOBO.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I'm tellin' ya, it works fine. HD format is irrelevant. Your bios recovery module will read it from an HDD or a DVD (or a USB for that matter).


Ah ok, but regardless, i always get the same error







selected file is not a proper bios.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Daytraders did say he'd tried that too & same error - "i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios"


I feel for you, let me know if you sort it out, cheers


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Daytraders did say he'd tried that too & same error - "i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Ah ok, but regardless, i always get the same error
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> selected file is not a proper bios.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I feel for you, let me know if you sort it out, cheers


so just for clarity.. you tried EZ flash with the original bios file with the original name (un zipped of course) and EZ flash returned "selected file is not a proper bios file"?. Download it again, unzip it and trash the zip file just top be sure. try ez flash again directly from the users\Downloads folder.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That is correct, it is usually USB that needs FAT.


lol - thanks for not asking why I know that.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> That is correct, it is usually USB that needs FAT.


Unless something has changed very recently, flashing using EZ Flash with source BIOS file on NTFS formatted HDD/SDD is not supported by Asus and is not reliable. I've had to point that out at least twice to newbies using that method and complaining that they can't flash. When they eventually succeed, using source file on USB drive, it's the usual "but I've always done it from the HDD before".


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so just for clarity.. you tried EZ flash with the original bios file with the original name (un zipped of course) and EZ flash returned "selected file is not a proper bios file"?. Download it again, unzip it and trash the zip file just top be sure. try ez flash again directly from the users\Downloads folder.
> lol - thanks for not asking why I know that.


Yes, i even checked the hash file, i dont see ez flash program in my downloads folder on my win 10 install drive, is it safe to update bios from windows ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Daytraders did say he'd tried that too & same error - "i do have same problem thou regardless, selected file is not a proper bios"


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I feel for you, let me know if you sort it out, cheers


Comic relief....


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Yes, i even checked the hash file, i dont see ez flash program in my downloads folder on my win 10 install drive, is it safe to update bios from windows ?


enter bios, nav to the tools page... ez flash is there. select it, and it will ask you to select the bios file. follow the on screen instructions. Works like a charm. (despite what some posters think they know







)


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enter bios, nav to the tools page... ez flash is there. select it, and it will ask you to select the bios file. follow the on screen instructions. Works like a charm. (despite what some posters think they know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Thx mate, but that is one of the ways i have been trying to do it the last few days, and over the last 8 months with no joy, always same error, will have to buy a few other usb sticks just to make sure the 3 i have been using aint all bad, cant see it thou.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx mate, but that is one of the ways i have been trying to do it the last few days, and over the last 8 months with no joy, always same error, will have to buy a few other usb sticks just to make sure the 3 i have been using aint all bad, cant see it thou.


oh well... not sure what th eproblem is.. unless the bios files are becoming corrupted somehow.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx mate, but that is one of the ways i have been trying to do it the last few days, and over the last 8 months with no joy, always same error, will have to buy a few other usb sticks just to make sure the 3 i have been using aint all bad, cant see it thou.


Hello

Have someone or a shop program the chip with the BIOS of your choice. If going this route you will need to supply the UDID and serial number of the board as well as the MAC address.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Have someone or a shop program the chip with the BIOS of your choice. If going this route you will need to supply the UDID and serial number of the board as well as the MAC address.


Interesting, not heard of that before, will do some googling.


----------



## Lordevan83

Do you guys find AI Suite to be good for monitor and fan control?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> Do you guys find AI Suite to be good for monitor and fan control?


I have no issue what so ever using FanXpert to control 13 fans.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> enter bios, nav to the tools page... ez flash is there. select it, and it will ask you to select the bios file. follow the on screen instructions. Works like a charm. (despite what some posters think they know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


Quote:


> (despite what some posters think they know
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> )


See posts 889 to 892 in this thread;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/880#post_24407795

And that's not the only time I've seen that scenario played out. Seems as if I know more about EZ Flash than you do.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx mate, but that is one of the ways i have been trying to do it the last few days, and over the last 8 months with no joy, always same error, will have to buy a few other usb sticks just to make sure the 3 i have been using aint all bad, cant see it thou.


Are you using USB 2.0 sticks ?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Are you using USB 2.0 sticks ?


Have both usb 2 & 3 sticks and tried them all, why does usb 3 not work ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Have both usb 2 & 3 sticks and tried them all, why does usb 3 not work ?


There's also the possibility that you're just doing something silly at the EZ Flash screen, regardless how many times you've done it correctly before. Here's an anecdote that underscores the need to "expect the unexpected".

It's 2008 and Intel's LGA775 CPUs are the new kids on the block. A QX9650 goes for $1500.00 and this guy posts in the Asus P5E3 Premium forum that his rig, using a P5E3 and QX9650, won't POST and shuts off after 2 seconds of use. Everybody has some word of advice...it's probably this, it's probably that...did you try this, did you try that. This goes on for a few days and finally someone has the wherewithal to ask the fellow if he's using a cooler on the CPU. Answer was "no", he didn't think one was needed since it didn't come with one.

How about attaching the EZ Flash screen (if you can) showing the drives and selected file just before you get the error?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> There's also the possibility that you're just doing something silly at the EZ Flash screen, regardless how many times you've done it correctly before. Here's an anecdote that underscores the need to "expect the unexpected".
> 
> It's 2008 and Intel's LGA775 CPUs are the new kids on the block. A QX9650 goes for $1500.00 and this guy posts in the Asus P5E3 Premium forum that his rig, using a P5E3 and QX9650, won't POST and shuts off after 2 seconds of use. Everybody has some word of advice...it's probably this, it's probably that...did you try this, did you try that. This goes on for a few days and finally someone has the wherewithal to ask the fellow if he's using a cooler on the CPU. Answer was "no", he didn't think one was needed since it didn't come with one.
> 
> How about attaching the EZ Flash screen (if you can) showing the drives and selected file just before you get the error?


Trust me, i am doing everything right, but i like that story, i been building systems for like 15 years, going to buy a little usb stick, as smallest i have is 4 GB, also tried 8GB and 32GB sticks, going to look for like a 512MB stick.


----------



## ikjadoon

Any SABERTOOTH Z170 S owners in here? Do you get the SupremeFX features? I don't see Supreme FX mentioned anywhere, but I noticed that the Realtek driver is also 400MB?!


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Trust me, i am doing everything right, but i like that story, i been building systems for like 15 years, going to buy a little usb stick, as smallest i have is 4 GB, also tried 8GB and 32GB sticks, going to look for like a 512MB stick.


At this point it would be wise to detail how you are formatting the drives and the port used, as well.


----------



## misoonigiri

The manual mentions something about being able to flash using the bios that is on the provided ASUS DVD, for systems that crashed due to failed bios update.
Can normal flashing of bios from ASUS DVD be done (albeit the bios ver on the DVD is old)?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The manual mentions something about being able to flash using the bios that is on the provided ASUS DVD, for systems that crashed due to failed bios update.
> Can normal flashing of bios from ASUS DVD be done (albeit the bios ver on the DVD is old)?


It never worked during the Sandy Bridge era when it was needed most. Asus released a BIOS back then that bricked several SB boards. This was just before Raja's "watch". I got an EPROM programmer after that...Your best BIOS recovery insurance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> The manual mentions something about being able to flash using the bios that is on the provided ASUS DVD, for systems that crashed due to failed bios update.
> Can normal flashing of bios from ASUS DVD be done (albeit the bios ver on the DVD is old)?


yes this works fine on z170 and x99. the bios recovery module will request the dvd, HDD or USB. I recently used an HDD to restore a flash to Bios 1 on my M8E.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> At this point it would be wise to detail how you are formatting the drives and the port used, as well.


i format the sticks by right clicking and then chouse format, then fat32, allocation unit size 4096, then untick quick format, but have tried both ways, tried all usb ports on my ranger, including the ones on front panel, once i set bios back to default, i turn pc off, then clear cmos, then turn pc back on, then go back into bios and chouce tools, ezy flash, then chouse the bios file that it sees, then get the same error over and over again "selected file is not a proper bios" anything wrong there ?

These are my 3 usb sticks i have, maybe someone can suggest a usb stick for me to try that works 100% for them, maybe all mine are not correct, to big a size for instance.

Sandisk Cruzer Blade 8GB USB 2.0
Kingston Technology DataTraveler DTSE9 G2 16GB USB 3.0
Unamed USB Key Ring 2GB USB 2.0 i think not 3.0


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> It never worked during the Sandy Bridge era when it was needed most. Asus released a BIOS back then that bricked several SB boards. This was just before Raja's "watch". I got an EPROM programmer after that...Your best BIOS recovery insurance.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes this works fine on z170 and x99. the bios recovery module will request the dvd, HDD or USB. I recently used an HDD to restore a flash to Bios 1 on my M8E.


Thanks for the good info. I was just wondering if there was a method for Daytraders to try using the bios on the ASUS DVD. And if that fails too, then it's not his usb sticks or bios update method but could be something wrong with his current bios or bios chip.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yes this works fine on z170 and x99. the bios recovery module will request the dvd, HDD or USB. I recently used an HDD to restore a flash to Bios 1 on my M8E.


Did you try with seemingly bricked or working boards? Two completely different scenarios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Did you try with seemingly bricked or working boards? Two completely different scenarios.


don;t usually respond to blocked users, but in the spirit of helping daytrader... yes, both. A completely bricked M8E/6700K bios1 (and I bricked it with a corrupted non-K unlock modified bios) actually had to pull the bios chips and switch them around.. bricked so bad, the bios select switch would not work. Fully recovered using an HDD bios file. Just pointed it to the HDD with 0801beta. And had a power interrupt during initial flash of this R5E-10 with 0801beta... flashback would not work, the bios recovery module worked fine and asks for the DVD (USB with this board) a USB or to locate the bios file on your HDD. HAnds on current experience.


----------



## Daytraders

These are my 3 usb sticks i have, maybe someone can suggest a usb stick for me to try that works 100% for them, maybe all mine are not correct, to big a size for instance.

Sandisk Cruzer Blade 8GB USB 2.0
Kingston Technology DataTraveler DTSE9 G2 16GB USB 3.0
Unamed USB Key Ring 2GB USB 2.0 i think not 3.0


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> i format the sticks by right clicking and then chouse format, then fat32, allocation unit size 4096, then untick quick format, but have tried both ways, tried all usb ports on my ranger, including the ones on front panel, once i set bios back to default, i turn pc off, then clear cmos, then turn pc back on, then go back into bios and chouce tools, ezy flash, then chouse the bios file that it sees, then get the same error over and over again "selected file is not a proper bios" anything wrong there ?
> 
> These are my 3 usb sticks i have, maybe someone can suggest a usb stick to try that works 100% for them, maybe all mine are not correct, to big a size for instance.
> 
> Sandisk Cruzer Blade 8GB USB 2.0
> Kingston Technology DataTraveler DTSE9 G2 16GB USB 3.0
> Unamed USB Key Ring 2GB USB 2.0 i think not 3.0


Tried this ? :


----------



## Lordevan83

On the z170 maximus viii formula, can the aura rgb oled be set to change color based on the temperature of the system?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Tried this ? :


I did have a look at that months ago, but when i went to my ranger viii motherboard driver page, i could not find the asus updater software, so did not proceed, really dont want to update that way thou really, i thought ezy flash in bios tools is the same thing really ?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> don;t usually respond to blocked users, but in the spirit of helping daytrader... yes, both. A completely bricked M8E/6700K bios1 (and I bricked it with a corrupted non-K unlock modified bios) actually had to pull the bios chips and switch them around.. bricked so bad, the bios select switch would not work. Fully recovered using an HDD bios file. Just pointed it to the HDD with 0801beta. And had a power interrupt during initial flash of this R5E-10 with 0801beta... flashback would not work, the bios recovery module worked fine and asks for the DVD (USB with this board) a USB or to locate the bios file on your HDD. HAnds on current experience.


Hmmm...Like Flashback, either it doesn't always work or the Asus Rep in the lower link below was short on options;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2270#post_24627742
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/2290#post_24632661


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I did have a look at that months ago, but when i went to my ranger viii motherboard driver page, i could not find the asus updater software, so did not proceed, really dont want to update that way thou really, i thought ezy flash in bios tools is the same thing really ?


You should try this method, BIOS updater should be on the DVD. If not please stop clogging this thread with your issue, thanks.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Lordevan83*
> 
> On the z170 maximus viii formula, can the aura rgb oled be set to change color based on the temperature of the system?


you should be able to set the LED to change color based on cpu temp from within the Aura software


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> I have no issue what so ever using FanXpert to control 13 fans.


Nice! What about GPU temperatures? Are those piped into FanXpert, so you could set case fans to follow the GPU temperature, instead of the CPU temperature?

And, on the flip side, I know SpeedFan can monitor GPU temperatures: is it compatible with y'alls boards? I'm looking at the Z170 Sabertooth S.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you should be able to set the LED to change color based on cpu temp from within the Aura software


That looks like it has way more options in AURA than mine does. What version is that?

Mine looks like this...


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Does anyone know how to setup the onboard audio for virtual surround with stereo headset? Do I need to set windows playback settings to 5.1/7.1 ? What about the realtek audio manager (SupremeFX menu)? Optional speaker settings? Full range w/ surround on or off? I know you're supposed to set ingame audio to 5.1/7.1 but most games don't even have those options and just go off of windows or some other settings.

Also, should I be using the back ports for my headset or the front panel? From my knowledge I should be using rear ports because front panel ports could have more interference from analog going through the wire across my system to the front, but ASUS manual says that the sonic sense amp to detect the impedance only works on front panel?

@[email protected]


----------



## crazyg0od33

welp - just had to start an RMA on my 170 Deluxe...having a ton of weird issues now that I didn't have before a few weeks back.

Computer hangs on the "restarting" screen and I need to power down manually by holding the case power. Then, to reboot, I need to pull the plug on the PSU and attempt to turn on the computer (usually repeat this a few times). Then, if I'm lucky, my computer will boot to the windows login screen. I say lucky because my screen doesn't turn on during post anymore (I already RMAd my GPU, so that's not it, and replaced the RAM) so I can't get into BIOS or see if the computer is working.

Then, random cut outs of video during normal use. Went on support call and started an RMA after clearing CMOS and pulling the battery didnt do anything. Only thing that worries me (besides the ASUS RMA reputation I've read about) is that there are so many weird issues I'm worried a repair wont fix everything. And they are "out of stock" of the deluxe, so I NEED to do repair. I'm gonna call back and see if I can try waiting until they get more in stock so I can get a new one as a replacement to be sure that nothing is missed...


----------



## Jpmboy

Version: Lighting_Control_x99_10323
for the R5E-10


----------



## sherlock

Hello everyone. Just picked up a MVIII Ranger @ Microcenter to go with a 6700K. Everything works great, need to figure out DDR4 XMP & OC and maybe try to OC the CPU some more. the Bios and AI Suite3 works great for me and is a big upgrade from my old Gigabyte board. Think I will enjoy my stay here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Hello everyone. Just picked up a MVIII Ranger @ Microcenter to go with a 6700K. Everything works great, need to figure out DDR4 XMP & OC and maybe try to OC the CPU some more. the Bios and AI Suite3 works great for me and is a big upgrade from my old Gigabyte board. Think I will enjoy my stay here.


Enjoy!


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> Does anyone know how to setup the onboard audio for virtual surround with stereo headset? Do I need to set windows playback settings to 5.1/7.1 ? What about the realtek audio manager (SupremeFX menu)? Optional speaker settings? Full range w/ surround on or off? I know you're supposed to set ingame audio to 5.1/7.1 but most games don't even have those options and just go off of windows or some other settings.
> 
> Also, should I be using the back ports for my headset or the front panel? From my knowledge I should be using rear ports because front panel ports could have more interference from analog going through the wire across my system to the front, but ASUS manual says that the sonic sense amp to detect the impedance only works on front panel?
> 
> @[email protected]


This is old, but it should be inside "Sonic Studio"?

https://rog.asus.com/13952014/product-news/what-is-rog-supremefx-2014-sonic-senseamp-soundstage-sonic-studio/

Razer's implementation (totally separate from what ASUS' SupremeFX is) does say that the game should be set to 5.1 or 7.1, as the game needs to provide the different audio sources and THEN the virtual surround software can mux them together into a cohesive 2-channel sound. If the game is only outputting stereo sound, then there is no new information that the algorithm can use. I would presume SupremeFX does the same thing.

http://www.razersupport.com/software/surround/


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ikjadoon*
> 
> This is old, but it should be inside "Sonic Studio"?
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/13952014/product-news/what-is-rog-supremefx-2014-sonic-senseamp-soundstage-sonic-studio/
> 
> Razer's implementation (totally separate from what ASUS' SupremeFX is) does say that the game should be set to 5.1 or 7.1, as the game needs to provide the different audio sources and THEN the virtual surround software can mux them together into a cohesive 2-channel sound. If the game is only outputting stereo sound, then there is no new information that the algorithm can use. I would presume SupremeFX does the same thing.
> 
> http://www.razersupport.com/software/surround/


Thanks for your reply. My main 2 issues are as follows...

1. I do not want to be forced to use the front panel because of introducing potential EMI through the cable, which I'm sure is likely unshielded. (Would be nice if case designers started using shielded cables for front panel audio...) However not using the front panel means that I lose the "Sonic SenseAMP" which detects impedance and adjusts to proper levels. According to this statement in the link you sent me:
Quote:


> The difficulty with managing a headphone amp is that few gamers know the impedance of their headphones, thus, Sonic SenseAMP does the job for you by automatically testing the impedance of the headphones and setting the amplification level accordingly. There's still manual control if you prefer, or the ability to disable it completely if your headphones or speakers has an AMP built in; all direct from the speaker config tab.


Except that it doesn't allow you manual control unless you use front panel, even if you know your own impedance. Unless I just can't find how to enable it, but there doesn't seem to be a way to change any AMP settings unless you use front panel.

2. My other issue is that I do not know what settings are required to properly enable virtual surround to work without potentially mucking something up.

You have the windows audio controls which I'm pretty sure must be set to 5.1/7.1 and you have the windows audio enhancements, one of which is virtual surround. Do I need that enabled or does the surround option in Sonic Studio II override that? Do I need both on? Or just the SSII one?

Do I need full range > Surround setting in the SupremeFX (Realtek) control panel on? Do I need it to say headphones or 5.1/7.1 in that control panel?

I know ingame settings require 5.1/7.1 but there is no documentation as to how to set the rest of the system.

There are so many areas to change settings that I don't want something screwing other settings up. The windows settings seem to change some of the realtek settings too.

@[email protected] Any idea regarding either?


----------



## sherlock

Okay, day 4 on my M8Ranger and everything is working fine. Thanks to @jpmboys's tip in the DDR4 OC thread I was able to get my EVGA 3000 C15 sticks to post with XMP with 1.25 VSA and 1.225 VCCIO set in Bios However the system monitors(both HWINFO and AI suite) are reporting a 1.3 VSA, is this normal on these ASUS boards?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Okay, day 4 on my M8Ranger and everything is working fine. Thanks to @jpmboys's tip in the DDR4 OC thread I was able to get my EVGA 3000 C15 sticks to post with XMP with 1.25 VSA and 1.225 VCCIO set in Bios However the system monitors(both HWINFO and AI suite) are reporting a 1.3 VSA, is this normal on these ASUS boards?


no.. that's not normal. Make sure you are using the most recent update of AID64. Make sure you have CPU SVID on Auto or disabled (depending on whether you are using Adaptive/offset or manual/override). With dynamic voltage/clocks - the cpu request is relevant.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> no.. that's not normal. Make sure you are using the most recent update of AID64. Make sure you have CPU SVID on Auto or disabled (depending on whether you are using Adaptive/offset or manual/override). With dynamic voltage/clocks - the cpu request is relevant.


Ok, just downloaded AIDA 64, but where should I look for VSA and VCCIO on there?

I double checked bios and CPU SVID is on Auto. Confirmed VCSA is set to 1.25V in Bios (and shows as 1.3V in Bios system monitor)and system monitors displays 1.3V.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Ok, just downloaded AIDA 64, but where should I look for VSA and VCCIO on there?
> 
> I double checked bios and CPU SVID is on Auto. Confirmed VCSA is set to 1.25V in Bios (and shows as 1.3V in Bios system monitor)and system monitors displays 1.3V.



and by setting up the OSD:


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 
> and by setting up the OSD:


Okay, on latest AIDA64, VCCSA is 1.304V, even though this is set to 1.25V in bios.



CPU SVID is set to auto and AI Overclock to XMP.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Okay, on latest AIDA64, VCCSA is 1.304V, even though this is set to 1.25V in bios.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CPU SVID is set to auto and AI Overclock to XMP.


Hello

The set vs reported voltage is really irrelevant. The actual voltage required is whatever results in stability.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> The set vs reported voltage is really irrelevant. The actual voltage required is whatever results in stability.


That's what I thought too, just that @jpmboy told me that the set/reported difference is not expected behavior and I should look into it.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> That's what I thought too, just that @jpmboy told me that the set/reported difference is not expected behavior and I should look into it.


and I think you should... My Max8Extreme reports VSA in AID64 as entered in bios. Praz is right tho, the numbers in this range are not that important for VSA on skylake., if it is stable and temps are reasonable - enjoy!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> Okay, day 4 on my M8Ranger and everything is working fine. Thanks to @jpmboys's tip in the DDR4 OC thread I was able to get my EVGA 3000 C15 sticks to post with XMP with 1.25 VSA and 1.225 VCCIO set in Bios However the system monitors(both HWINFO and AI suite) are reporting a 1.3 VSA, is this normal on these ASUS boards?


I think I experienced the same, VSA & VCCIO were always higher by about that much compared to what I'd entered. Could my BCLK being at 105 have anything to do with it?


----------



## ikjadoon

This is completely the wrong thread. But, Raja....I know you've seen some Z270 boards from ASUS floating around.







I don't want any details or anything, but I'm just saying...I hope you make another one with a white PCB that won't cost $300. The Z170 S Sabertooth is just right for people like me: 5 year warranty, oodles of fan headers and built in thermistors (for us GPU AIO users who want to keep GPU VRM temps in check!), clean design and beautiful color. I don't need overdone plastic; I'm a grown man. I just want reliability that looks clean and beautiful. You know, a classy motherboard.

OK, that is all.


----------



## crazyg0od33

wow - actually surprised based on whatd I'd heard. ASUS RMA was quick and painless for me. Called back up to see if they had any in stock for a replacement instead of a repair, and they scoured the refurb center to find one, so they're doing an advance ship RMA for me, so I can keep my PC running (not well atm but still...) until the new one comes in and I can test it out.










Thought this would be a much bigger pain


----------



## ikjadoon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *crazyg0od33*
> 
> wow - actually surprised based on whatd I'd heard. ASUS RMA was quick and painless for me. Called back up to see if they had any in stock for a replacement instead of a repair, and they scoured the refurb center to find one, so they're doing an advance ship RMA for me, so I can keep my PC running (not well atm but still...) until the new one comes in and I can test it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thought this would be a much bigger pain


Nice....that's great to hear. I've heard the opposite so many times, I'm glad it works out sometimes. Good vibes. I feel a little less afraid now, haha. Thx for sharing.


----------



## crazyg0od33

no problem!

Was surprised mostly that, as the manufacturer, they were originally out of stock...but glad they managed to find one. Hoping it fixes my issues









Ships today which was quick, so we'll see!


----------



## Blackstare

Hello everybody.

I just got a Sabertooth Z170 Mark I, loving it so far.

However I have one little problem, when I try to optimize all fans on UEFI Qfan, the system freezes when the process reaches 100% and I press OK, forcing me to reboot or do a power cycle. Fan configuration never gets saved.

I am running a Core i5 6600k at stock settings, 16GB Corsair LPX 2133, R9 390, cooler 212Evo and 5 Corsair AF140 fans. What could be causing the system to lock up?

Please advice.

Kind regards.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3600c18

Will this memory work on asus z170A ?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> http://www.corsair.com/en/dominator-platinum-series-16gb-4-x-4gb-ddr4-dram-3600mhz-c18-memory-kit-cmd16gx4m4b3600c18
> 
> Will this memory work on asus z170A ?


To be sure check the QVL for your board : https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-A/HelpDesk_QVL/


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Gonna answer my own question they work fine eventho asus website says upto 3466 no mention of my board on the list either.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Gonna answer my own question they work fine eventho asus website says upto 3466 no mention of my board on the list either.


The A is entry level, so higher speeds can be more difficult to obtain than on some of the 6 and 8 layer boards, hence why they aren't listed as qualifed. Even in your case, stability may possibly be conditional


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Would it be possible that 3600 memory on asus z170-a would cause ridiculous DPC latency ?
I am not sure if its my GPU or the MB not liking the new memory


----------



## Frosted racquet

Are you using the Pascal hotfix drivers?
I wouldn't use Latency checker on anything other that Windows 7. Use LatencyMon.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Would it be possible that 3600 memory on asus z170-a would cause ridiculous DPC latency ?
> I am not sure if its my GPU or the MB not liking the new memory


probably page faults.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Frosted racquet*
> 
> Are you using the Pascal hotfix drivers?
> I wouldn't use Latency checker on anything other that Windows 7. *Use LatencyMon*.


^^ This


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I am pretty lost do I go buy a new motherboard or new ram ? The video above is a 10 min run of mostly webbrowsing.


----------



## Frosted racquet

That's related to Intel LAN drivers in combination with Windows 10. (Edit: not just Intel, but all of them apparently exhibit the same problem. You could blame Windows 10 I guess?)
If you disable your NIC it should fix it.
https://communities.intel.com/thread/102778

Either buy a USB LAN adapter or revert to Windows 8.1/7.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

But how does that make any sense ? I disabled my network card in DM and its still pretty much the same results, previously when I had 2666 kingston ram and 980ti I had no such problems, but unfortunately I upgraded and sold them at the same time so I cant go back and test wich one exactly is the problem here.


----------



## Frosted racquet

If LatencyMon displays ndis.sys or tcpip.sys under "Highest reported DPC routine execution time" it's related to LAN drivers and the networking subsystem in Windows 10. Disabling the NIC sometimes doesn't fix the issue. The thing is, the problem I posted above from the Intel forums is very sporadic, sometimes it doesn't appear for a week, sometimes you'll see it daily so it's difficult to troubleshoot.
If you revert your RAM OC is it better? See for a couple of days at least.
Edit: if that's out of the box speed you could lower it, or just backup the current system ad revert to Windows 8.1 to see if it fixes the issue.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> But how does that make any sense ? I disabled my network card in DM and its still pretty much the same results, previously when I had 2666 kingston ram and 980ti I had no such problems, but unfortunately I upgraded and sold them at the same time so I cant go back and test wich one exactly is the problem here.


FWIW, Asus' four layer boards don't seem to play too well with Corsair memory (if that's what you're using);

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149795

G. Skill would be a better choice based on user feedback.

Also, watch out for AI Suite if you have that installed. Causes all kinds of issues, including latency issues.

Edit: Make sure you're using the latest BIOS before doing anything else.


----------



## outofmyheadyo

Yep I am using the latest bios, now I tried with my old 2666 kinston kit and latencymon is still in the red for some reason I am going nuts here, I`ll try to uninstall asus aisuite


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *outofmyheadyo*
> 
> Yep I am using the latest bios, now I tried with my old 2666 kinston kit and latencymon is still in the red for some reason I am going nuts here, I`ll try to uninstall asus aisuite


Latencymon should tell you what you need to know without having to guess to that extent. That said, if performance isn't being affected by it I would ignore it.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## gene-z

Anyone have the Z170I MITX? I really want to get it for a new build, but those ugly heatsinks graphics really bother me. Anyone know if you can remove that to show the bare black heatsink?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have the Z170I MITX? I really want to get it for a new build, but those ugly heatsinks graphics really bother me. Anyone know if you can remove that to show the bare black heatsink?


check the Impact. It's an incredibly good mobo.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the Impact. It's an incredibly good mobo.


No M.2 on the impact, the reason I didn't get it. That U.2 cable is awkwardly in the center and destroy your cable management


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> Does anyone have a breakdown of the PCB layers for each board? Are the 4-layer models noticeably flimsy/flexible?


No, the reason is cost. You pay for these things with the premium tiers. The extra layers help to counteract issues like crosstalk and coupling noise. I wouldn't go bending boards anytime soon...

That's not to say that the entry level boards can't reach these higher speeds in some cases, but it's why they are not certified.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> No M.2 on the impact, the reason I didn't get it. That U.2 cable is awkwardly in the center and destroy your cable management


I tend to buy on performance metrics rather than looks. I have the Impact set up with a [email protected], Intel U.2 400GB 750 series, and a 1TB SSD, in a LianLi micro ATX case runs like a charm. Yes, the U.2 cable is right there - preferable to an M2 sticking straight up IMO. But then again, I like to see a car's motor, not a plastic shroud snapped on top.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> I tend to buy on performance metrics rather than looks. I have the Impact set up with a [email protected], Intel U.2 400GB 750 series, and a 1TB SSD, in a LianLi micro ATX case runs like a charm. Yes, the U.2 cable is right there - preferable to an M2 sticking straight up IMO. But then again, I like to see a car's motor, not a plastic shroud snapped on top.


I don't see too many boards with the M.2 Sticking straight up, except a couple X99 boards...most boards have the M.2 sit flat against the board...mine sits behind the PCI riser cable, i build for both, looks and performance, so that U.2 cable on the impact board stuck out like a sore thumb to me...it's a great board, no doubt, overclocks like crazy and has excellent onboard sound...It was in my O5S, i sold both, went a little bigger to micro atx and got a Gene...very stable and attractive board as well.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I don't see too many boards with the M.2 Sticking straight up, except a couple X99 boards...most boards have the M.2 sit flat against the board...mine sits behind the PCI riser cable, i build for both, looks and performance, so that U.2 cable on the impact board stuck out like a sore thumb to me...it's a great board, no doubt, overclocks like crazy and has excellent onboard sound...It was in my O5S, i sold both, went a little bigger to micro atx and got a Gene...very stable and attractive board as well.


Nice!...Quintessential work of art. But on a more practical note, what are your Samsung 950 Pro temperatures when running say ATTO with a setup like that? Had to put heat sinks on mine and move it from the Gene's M.2 slot, using a PCIe adapter, to prevent major throttling.

*Before*



*After*



It still throttles a bit towards the end of the test. This is in a standard case without any side panel fan (less noise).


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Nice!...Quintessential work of art. But on a more practical note, what are your Samsung 950 Pro temperatures when running say ATTO with a setup like that? Had to put heat sinks on mine and move it from the Gene's M.2 slot, using a PCIe adapter, to prevent major throttling.
> 
> *Before*
> 
> 
> 
> *After*
> 
> 
> 
> It still throttles a bit towards the end of the test. This is in a standard case without any side panel fan (less noise).


That setup had an SM951, it gets hot, real hot...good thing my GPU is mounted with a PCI ribbon, or else it'll get even hotter trapped underneath the video cord in its original PCI slot. With the ribbon rising a couple inches above the SSD, i was able to stick these on there

 Temps drop by almost 10 degrees, though i don't do anything crazy with it to notice a performance difference. Mostly used the rig for gaming and work, setup has been sold however...my newest build have 7 fans now so it's getting a lot of air in there....

I decided to stick with the Gene VIII as i believe it is the best micro atx board out there..

new build


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> I decided to stick with the Gene VIII as i believe it is the best micro atx board out there..


Agreed.


----------



## Jpmboy

Yup - the Genie is a very good MOBO.


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yup - the Genie is a very good MOBO.




My ongoing build agrees !


----------



## PEZ27

holy ****.

i wanted to log in just to say THANK YOU for the recent 1902 bios update that has seemingly resolved all lingering issues i have had with memory overclocking and audio latency that i had posted about months ago. i was on the fence about buying a new board so that i could "get what i paid for" even though it was OC'd RAM, but i saw there was a bios update available today, went for it, and couldn't believe it when i put back my original overclock without any latency or choppiness. i know the real life gains between 2133 and 3000 might be negligible, but i'lll take it. made my weekend!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> 
> 
> My ongoing build agrees !


Good choice! What case is that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> 
> 
> My ongoing build agrees !


lol- you guys build some beautiful rigs. Mine don't go much beyond this... changing components too often.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!










The only one in a case is the Impact/6600K rig.


----------



## dmasteR

Whats everyone's favorite BIOS for the Hero? I'm still on 1601 I believe, should I bother to upgrade?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Good choice! What case is that?


Caselabs BH4


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> lol- you guys build some beautiful rigs. Mine don't go much beyond this... changing components too often.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *The only one in a case is the Impact/6600K rig*.


Lot of stuff there, pretty good ! And maybe the only rig using a case, but a smexy one









P.S: If you have components to spare, i'm your guy !


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Whats everyone's favorite BIOS for the Hero? I'm still on 1601 I believe, should I bother to upgrade?


This fellow thinks so;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=864583&postcount=361

Seriously, BIOS 1902 for ROG boards appears to be a milestone in terms of MRC improvements. Memory training for high frequency memory settings is vastly improved. Had to check whether "MRC Fast Boot" was enabled. Probably a good idea to review DRAM, VCCIO and VCCSA voltages after upgrading, if you had to change them in the past.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> This fellow thinks so;
> 
> http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=864583&postcount=361
> 
> Seriously, BIOS 1902 for ROG boards appears to be a milestone in terms of MRC improvements. Memory training for high frequency memory settings is vastly improved. Had to check whether "MRC Fast Boot" was enabled. Probably a good idea to review DRAM, VCCIO and VCCSA voltages after upgrading, if you had to change them in the past.


Just a PSA on the 1902 bios at least for my z170-a board. After putting all my bios settings back this morning ( mainly voltages I am concerned with) my vcore per HWINFO64 was at 1.52 vs the previous bio same settings of vcore 1.408

JUst something to check, otherwise have to agree great bios so far. Also though not thoroughly tested but my i5 6600k seems to be reaching 4.8 with a tad bit less vcore then the previous bios 1801. I have not had time to play with other things.

XMP profiles and ram training also seem better.


----------



## Ziver

Anyone tried Bios 1902 on Maximus Extreme ?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> Anyone tried Bios 1902 on Maximus Extreme ?


I would also appreciate some feedback on Maximus Gene


----------



## Bdonedge

I'm on 1902 on the Hero Alpha. Seems to be fine? I can't really tell a difference tbh


----------



## marn3us

Hey guys I have a huge problem with my new Maximus VIII Impact: when I power on the system it won't POST and stays still with 00 error.

What drives me crazy is that Q-LED's don't even light up (like if I had a broken cpu) at all









Could anybody please help me?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Hey guys I have a huge problem with my new Maximus VIII Impact: when I power on the system it won't POST and stays still with 00 error.
> 
> What drives me crazy is that Q-LED's don't even light up (like if I had a broken cpu) at all
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Could anybody please help me?


Have you try re-seating the ram? How old is the power supply, did you bend any pins when u installed CPU?


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Have you try re-seating the ram? How old is the power supply, did you bend any pins when u installed CPU?


Yes, I have tried to re-seat the ram (I am not a novice







) and it made no difference unfortunately. Also please note that DRAM Q-LED never lit up.

The psu is my trusty Corsair AX760.

Another point I have forgotten in my first post: yesterday I checked all my components on air cooling (as I always do) before mounting the watercooling loop and they posted just fine with everything working (I went in BIOS and the cpu was fine, all 16GB and drives recognized)


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> Yes, I have tried to re-seat the ram (I am not a novice
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ) and it made no difference unfortunately. Also please note that DRAM Q-LED never lit up.
> 
> The psu is my trusty Corsair AX760.
> 
> Another point I have forgotten in my first post: yesterday I checked all my components on air cooling (as I always do) before mounting the watercooling loop and they posted just fine with everything working (I went in BIOS and the cpu was fine, all 16GB and drives recognized)


So you had it on the test bench on air and everything worked, then you put on the watercooling parts and now it won't POST? That's strange, you didn't move or change anything other than the blocks, shouldn't have caused anything...last time i had this problem, it turned out to be my power supply, happened to be the last thing i checked too...i would unplug everything, and then plug it back in again and try it. If you have to, go back to air and see if it'll POST...


----------



## marn3us

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> So you had it on the test bench on air and everything worked, then you put on the watercooling parts and now it won't POST? That's strange, you didn't move or change anything other than the blocks, shouldn't have caused anything...last time i had this problem, it turned out to be my power supply, happened to be the last thing i checked too...i would unplug everything, and then plug it back in again and try it. If you have to, go back to air and see if it'll POST...


To mount the blocks I removed the gpu and the leftmost DIMM module (and plugged some fan cables), I will try to go back to air again









What I find extremely strange is that the mobo only shows 00 (it appears immediately when I power on and never changes) and the Q-LEDs (cpu, vga, dram, etc) don't turn on at all...

Could that mean the psu is having issues (even though it is of super-high-quality)? I could try another psu but unfortunately my backup one is a crappy old 700W unit I use just for powering my external server waterstation...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> To mount the blocks I removed the gpu and the leftmost DIMM module (and plugged some fan cables), I will try to go back to air again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find extremely strange is that the mobo only shows 00 (it appears immediately when I power on and never changes) and the Q-LEDs (cpu, vga, dram, etc) don't turn on at all...
> 
> Could that mean the psu is having issues (even though it is of super-high-quality)? I could try another psu but unfortunately my backup one is a crappy old 700W unit I use just for powering my external server waterstation...


Take out the Corsair AXi and test it. Is this a fresh out the box new PSU? What is newly added to this system or is it all new hardware?
How long between your test bench where it was stable and your first boot attempt once it was in chassis?

I ask because I have no gone through TWO(for all you derps previously in this post) ASUS Deluxe Z170 boards and they both pull the same dumb crap. Everything is fine....for a week and sometimes change and then the BIOS goes nuts starts hanging, forgets settings, ignores Q Fan profiles (sometimes...) and generally just doesn't function properly at all.

*For people claiming my shop was at fault and not ASUS earlier in this thread*

The latest Deluxe was installed by me in all known working hardware and managed to pass all initial tests and setup just as the other did for the staff at my shop. It ran fine in breadbox and in chassis with just the stock intel heatsink(same chassis h440 terrible for air) and a Nano would be the only piece of hardware that doesn't mirror my other build and of course the loop. So it isn't the loop it is the board forgetting settings as I have said numerous times.

My advice for the poster is to ditch that piece of garbage unless you can get a replacement from where you ordered it. ASUS Support and or RMA will not be worth your lost time.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marn3us*
> 
> To mount the blocks I removed the gpu and the leftmost DIMM module (and plugged some fan cables), I will try to go back to air again
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What I find extremely strange is that the mobo only shows 00 (it appears immediately when I power on and never changes) and the Q-LEDs (cpu, vga, dram, etc) don't turn on at all...
> 
> Could that mean the psu is having issues (even though it is of super-high-quality)? I could try another psu but unfortunately my backup one is a crappy old 700W unit I use just for powering my external server waterstation...


it could be several things...

1) remove the cpu and ensure that there are no bent pins in the socket (use a magnifying glass if you can).
2) no bent pins? Insert the cpu and remount the cooler - DO NOT OVERTIGHTEN THE MOUNT. Put power to the board but do not start it. *Press clrcmos.*
3 reinstall all your components and only one drive.
4) still 00 ???


----------



## FXformat

I'd try a new PSU if you can, last time i spent a week diagnosing crap, never thought a PSU would do this....it gave me power and everything, LEDs light up, fan spins...just won't POST...switched the PSU and instaboot...??? the hell.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

I'm getting front panel audio noise on my case. I wanted to use the front panel to take advantage of the "SonicSense Amp" that is in the onboard audio. It's supposed to detect impedance and adjust the amp for it. Plugging the headphones into rear panel stops the noise but then I have no option for amp level. What level does the rear panel use? I know there was a couple things Asus boasted about that was only available if using front panel, is this worth the time in me isolating the noise on the front panel and shielding everything? I have a pair of high-end headphones so I'm trying to get the best possible experience.

@[email protected]


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I'd try a new PSU if you can, last time i spent a week diagnosing crap, never thought a PSU would do this....it gave me power and everything, LEDs light up, fan spins...just won't POST...switched the PSU and instaboot...??? the hell.


I wouldnt...even though I abhor Corsair (seasonic oem) psu I still have a hard time believing you got a bunk axi over an ASUS z170 board. Compare failure and RMA rates of each product and apply Occam's Razor. The main reason I avoid them(seasonic psus) is resonance (plebs call it coil whine incorrectly) but they have a very low failure rate while ASUS Z170 boards return rate is insane. One can cry user error with 4/5 boards but 3/5 and there is a consistent issue. Add in a company with the largest portion of market share and you matter not..they already got your money so to speak.

If somehow Z170 boards arent comptible with one of the most popular PSUs...still on ASUS...unless someone can enlighten me as to how this chipset is so much more sensitive than z97 and earlier and why then my guess was ASUS rushed to market with some junk that wasnt properly tested. The Skylake errata list makes me wish I went x99 or stayed on z97....longer than both that have been out on the market way longer. All labeled: No Fix...quality


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I wouldnt...even though I abhor Corsair (seasonic oem) psu I still have a hard time believing you got a bunk axi over an ASUS z170 board. Compare failure and RMA rates of each product and apply Occam's Razor. The main reason I avoid them is resonance (plebs call it coil whine incorrectly) but they have a very low failure rate while ASUS Z170 boards return rate is insane. One can cry user error with 4/5 boards but 3/5 and there is a consistent issue. Add in a company with the largest portion of market share and you matter not..they already got your money so to speak.
> 
> If somehow Z170 boards arent comptible with one of the most popular PSUs...still on ASUS...unless someone can enlighten me as to how this chipset is so much more sensitive than z97 and earlier and why then my guess was ASUS rushed to market with some junk that wasnt properly tested. The Skylake errata list makes me wish I went x99 or stayed on z97....longer than both hat have been out way longer. All labeled: No Fix...quality


Congratulations, you've successfully made such little sense, that it's not possible to respond in a way that would help anyone. Might finally be time for you to purchase from another vendor.


----------



## Jpmboy

not the guy who can't get a PC to run right even when someone else builds it for him again. geeze.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I wouldnt...even though I abhor Corsair (seasonic oem) psu I still have a hard time believing you got a bunk axi over an ASUS z170 board. Compare failure and RMA rates of each product and apply Occam's Razor. The main reason I avoid them(seasonic psus) is resonance (plebs call it coil whine incorrectly) but they have a very low failure rate while ASUS Z170 boards return rate is insane. One can cry user error with 4/5 boards but 3/5 and there is a consistent issue. Add in a company with the largest portion of market share and you matter not..they already got your money so to speak.
> 
> If somehow Z170 boards arent comptible with one of the most popular PSUs...still on ASUS...unless someone can enlighten me as to how this chipset is so much more sensitive than z97 and earlier and why then my guess was ASUS rushed to market with some junk that wasnt properly tested. The Skylake errata list makes me wish I went x99 or stayed on z97....longer than both that have been out on the market way longer. All labeled: No Fix...quality


It may or may not work for him, but he has a spare PSU laying around why not give it a shot...i spent a week trying different things with my build, never thought a PSU would be the problem since i see power, i see the fans spinning, i see LEDs light up, just would not POST...never in my mind did i think my PSU was bad...but guess what, as my last option before I chuck the build out the window, it was my PSU that wouldn't let me POST.


----------



## BinaryKhaos

Hello @all,

a quick question. I understand Vcore readings have a 16mV resolution. Does anyone know the resolution of the other voltage readings or where I could find those -- especially VDIMM?

I have a Z170-Deluxe and wondered why 1.350v VDIMM ended up as 1.344v or if I entered 1.355v manually, I would get the reading alternating between 1.344v and 1.360v. So I guess the resolution here is 16mV as well?

Thanks in advance -- and have a nice weekend,
Matthias


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryKhaos*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> a quick question. I understand Vcore readings have a 16mV resolution. Does anyone know the resolution of the other voltage readings or where I could find those -- especially VDIMM?
> 
> I have a Z170-Deluxe and wondered why 1.350v VDIMM ended up as 1.344v or if I entered 1.355v manually, I would get the reading alternating between 1.344v and 1.360v. So I guess the resolution here is 16mV as well?
> 
> Thanks in advance -- and have a nice weekend,
> Matthias


Hello

Most all ADCs used on motherboards are 8 bit. 1 bit = 16mV.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Congratulations, you've successfully made such little sense, that it's not possible to respond in a way that would help anyone. Might finally be time for you to purchase from another vendor.


I did (MSI)and what part was hard to understand? Corsair AXi PSU failure rates are lower than ASUS entire z170 line. Clear enough? Coil Whine is a misnomer if that confused you. Resonance is the actual term. Clear enough? ASUS RMA is dirt slow and not worth it. Clear enough?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> I did (MSI)and what part was hard to understand? Corsair AXi PSU failure rates are lower than ASUS entire z170 line. Clear enough? Coil Whine is a misnomer if that confused you. Resonance is the actual term. Clear enough? ASUS RMA is dirt slow and not worth it. Clear enough?


glad to see you've moved on. Enjoy the MSI board.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad to see you've moved on. Enjoy the MSI board.


Yet again it is time to starting hitting the button.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad to see you've moved on. Enjoy the MSI board.


I hope to







I just wanted to confirm I have had 2/2 of bad Deluxe boards now. They both forget BIOS settings after a little over a week.

@ASUS maybe change the name from Deluxe to Defective...


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Yet again it is time to starting hitting the button.


Go for it but by exclaiming it you are just like those losers that mention they are unsubbing a YT channel as if anyone cares. Would you like a reward? Ignore me I don't care at all...this is the most toxic useless thread I have ever encountered on these forums. Instead how about you help the user with his issue instead of deflecting away from the board(another one with crap user reviews everywhere...pretty much a 60% chance to get a good ASUS board which if you are cool with fine but most are not). Also my MSI board will actually OC way better than the junk you scrubs are running so GG enjoy your overpriced crap products.


----------



## Dissolution187

Hey everyone! I just got my 6700k in the mail with my sabertooth z170s and I was wondering if anyone could help me out. I am worried that my temps are too high at 1.4 as the guide in this thread says to set the voltage at. When I use the ROG program my temps hit around 80 at certain points but generally are around 70-60 C. Is this a cause for concern?

Also, I have ran the test about 6 times at 4.8 Gigz 1.4 volts should I run it more or am I stable?


----------



## Dissolution187

Update. I lowered the voltage to 1.38 and my temps went down to 70 degrees C instead of 80 at max load running ROG Real Bench. I ran it 3 times as I have read on the forums that 3 times should be enough to have a stable system but I was wondering if anyone else had more insight on the testing. Usually I use Prime95 but I hear it isn't the best for skylake?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Update. I lowered the voltage to 1.38 and my temps went down to 70 degrees C instead of 80 at max load running ROG Real Bench. I ran it 3 times as I have read on the forums that 3 times should be enough to have a stable system but I was wondering if anyone else had more insight on the testing. Usually I use Prime95 but I hear it isn't the best for skylake?


I would advise against Prime95 for you 6700k. If you don't mind spending the bread AIDA64 is great and it is what I use so I cannot recommend any free software someone else may have an alternative.


----------



## Dissolution187

Okay. Is Rog test decent to use? I'd rather not spend money on a program.

Also what temps are too high? I am still hitting 80C under the ROG stress test.


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Oh I am confused. I read in the guide not to use Prime because you can pass certain handbreaks but not others and it isn't accurate for this cpu?
> 
> Also what temps are too high? I am still hitting 80C under the ROG stress test.


You are correct about Prime 95. As far as temps 80C is fairly high but not dangerous. What is your cooling setup?


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> You are correct about Prime 95. As far as temps 80C is fairly high but not dangerous. What is your cooling setup?


I am using a 100i gtx atm. I thought my temps would be much lower with this pump...


----------



## Dissolution187

How long should I run realbench before I can feel safe about my oc being stable for gaming?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am using a 100i gtx atm. I thought my temps would be much lower with this pump...


I would also expect that AIO to perform better than that.
Sorry I have no experience with realbench so someone else will have to weigh in there. I might give it a try seems like solid software.


----------



## Dissolution187

Anyone else? I ran it for 30 mins at 4.7GHz and 1.36V and no blue screen so far.


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> I am using a 100i gtx atm. I thought my temps would be much lower with this pump...


CLC pumps run at 100% all the time, what determines your temp is how fast the fans run and how good those fans are(stock fans are not that good, they can cool just fine but you need to run them at pretty high rpms to get low temps).


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> CLC pumps run at 100% all the time, what determines your temp is how fast the fans run and how good those fans are(stock fans are not that good, they can cool just fine but you need to run them at pretty high rpms to get low temps).


Agreed. I would configure a more aggressive fan profile for now and order some better quality fans as well. I remember the stock corsair fans being pretty lackluster. I prefer EK Vardars or Noctua if you don't mind how ugly they look but I got some custom PWM TT Riings this time around. They are quite pretty and I am impressed since well it's TT. You could also go with the Corsair Static Pressure fans which I found were pretty nice and have a good look to them. Once you have the new fans you can adjust the speed much lower and find the new sweet spot.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Anyone else? I ran it for 30 mins at 4.7GHz and 1.36V and no blue screen so far.


Go here and read;

http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics


----------



## Dissolution187

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Thoth420*
> 
> Agreed. I would configure a more aggressive fan profile for now and order some better quality fans as well. I remember the stock corsair fans being pretty lackluster. I prefer EK Vardars or Noctua if you don't mind how ugly they look but I got some custom PWM TT Riings this time around. They are quite pretty and I am impressed since well it's TT. You could also go with the Corsair Static Pressure fans which I found were pretty nice and have a good look to them. Once you have the new fans you can adjust the speed much lower and find the new sweet spot.


Hmm. Do I use the corsair software or should I do that in the bios?


----------



## Thoth420

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dissolution187*
> 
> Hmm. Do I use the corsair software or should I do that in the bios?


I try to do everything in BIOS that I can and only use software for GPU overclocking. I have never liked AI suite or corsair link but speedfan is decent if you prefer software.


----------



## BinaryKhaos

Hi...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Most all ADCs used on motherboards are 8 bit. 1 bit = 16mV.


Ah, thanks. Good to know. Is there a schematic somewhere for the Z170-Deluxe, what ADCs are used? Just asking, since not all voltages I monitor show a 16mV resolution. VCCSA for example, shows 1.080V which is clearly not in the 16mV grid. I would be nice to know the resolution of the specific voltage readings.

Thanks,
Matthias


----------



## Praz

Hello

If accurate voltage reporting is required a DMM with the required resolution and precision should be used.


----------



## BinaryKhaos

Hi...
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> If accurate voltage reporting is required a DMM with the required resolution and precision should be used.


I am currently trying to find an instability issue with my new machine and I am just trying to figure out the resolution of the different readings. That is all.

Thanks,
Matthias


----------



## BinaryKhaos

Hello @all...

I would like to kindly ask for help on an instability issue I have. Even though I already posted this over at the G.SKILL and MersenneForum, I will summarize it here again:

Basically, if I run Prime95 v28.9 blend stress test, sooner or later, the test will error out on a worker. The time is unfortunately spread rather wide: 13h, 19h, 39h, 49h and today 14h. The FFT sizes for the last three failures were 8k, 800k and 320k. The failures are always zeroed results like "FATAL ERROR: Final result was 00000000, expected: EE20AC08" and never rounding errors.

The system is generally not overclocked -- except for the memory and thus system agent and imc. But the last few tests were done completely at stock, meaning the memory was also clocked at DDR4-2133 @ 1.20v and everything at stock voltages.

MemTest86 v7 Pro with parallel testing on all cores revealed no errors but I have to admit, the longest I had it running was for 13h since I do need the machine for work.

I have meanwhile swapped the memory kit for the exact same model and the last failed test was performed with the new memory kit. Prior to that with the "old" kit, I also raised the VDIMM voltage, which had no effect either.

Temperatures are all in the green since the case is well ventilated and the CPU is kept well in line with a Noctua NH-D15S. During the test, I monitor everything with 500ms resolution through HWMonitor64 and see no anomalies whatsoever.

Here the specification of the machine:

ASUS Z170-Deluxe with EFI firmware 1902
G.SKILL Trident Z F4-3200C14D-32GT
Intel 6700k (MC 74)
Corsair HX850i
Zotac GTX 1080 FE
4x Seagate ST2000NM0033 (Intel Rapid Storage RAID10)
The magic performance enhancements in the UEFI firmware are all off. Everything voltage related is on Auto. I also tried setting Vcore to Offset with SVID enabled, but that made no difference either.

I am now considering swapping CPU and board but since I cannot really locate the culprit, it leaves a very bad feeling that this becomes an endless cycle/story. I am still not 100% convinced that this is not another Skylake and/or Prime95 bug. Over in the MersenneForum, another user reported he is seeing the exact same behavior on a different brand board -- which naturally can also have an absolutely different cause. I know.









If anyone has any ideas or suggestions... I would really appreciate any helping hand. This is really grueling since I need the machine to be stable and dependable. And since I am walking in the dark here, it is even more frustrating. With real software bugs, I can at least have a look at the sources and fix it myself... but that is sheer impossible with hardware. :-(

Thanks so much in advance for any help,
Matthias


----------



## Szinyak

Hi All,

My question is PCH temps is normally or high ?? Room temperature : 28°c

My new pc ring played 1h BF4 PCH temperature max : *58°c* Idle temp : *43-45 °c* CPU max temp : *67°c*

RING:

MB: Asus Z170-A
CPU: I7 6700K @4.4GHZ 1.232V
AIO:ENERMAX LIQMAX 2 240
RAM: 16GB G.SKILL Ripjwas4
VGA: GIGABYTE GTX970 G1
CASE :FRACTAL R4 (3DB 14" fan 1back+ 2 top

Thank you in advance for answers









Szinyák


----------



## the_real_7

Has anyone upgrades bios 1902 on MAXIMUS VIII HERO ? I'm on 1701 which has been great all around and wanted to see if bios got better or worse.

ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Bios V.1701 RealBench 8h Pass
Intel Skylake 6700k Unlidded 1.34v
4.6 ghz EK-Supremacy EVO
G.SKILL 16GB Trident Z DDR4 3400 MHz 16-18-18-38
EVGA GTX 980 TI 1535.Ghz/7800.Mhz
Corsiar AX850W
Samsung 950 Pro 512GB C:/ OS
2 x Raided Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB D:/ Game:
4 X Western Digital Black 6TB WD6001FZWX 7200 RPM 64MB E:/ Data
X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> Has anyone upgrades bios 1902 on MAXIMUS VIII HERO ? I'm on 1701 which has been great all around and wanted to see if bios got better or worse.
> 
> ASUS Maximus VIII Hero Bios V.1701 RealBench 8h Pass
> Intel Skylake 6700k Unlidded 1.34v
> 4.6 ghz EK-Supremacy EVO
> G.SKILL 16GB Trident Z DDR4 3400 MHz 16-18-18-38
> EVGA GTX 980 TI 1535.Ghz/7800.Mhz
> Corsiar AX850W
> Samsung 950 Pro 512GB C:/ OS
> 2 x Raided Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB D:/ Game:
> 4 X Western Digital Black 6TB WD6001FZWX 7200 RPM 64MB E:/ Data
> X-Fi Titanium Fatal1ty


I can't tell any difference running 1902 but it's possible that the changes benefit those running faster RAM than I...I've heard that on another ROG board but not sure if it applies to the Hero or not.
But for sure, nothing about 1902 is worse in any way for me...I had to make no changes to any BIOS settings and my overclock is the same.


----------



## somebadlemonade

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gene-z*
> 
> Anyone have the Z170I MITX? I really want to get it for a new build, but those ugly heatsinks graphics really bother me. Anyone know if you can remove that to show the bare black heatsink?


Nope, they aren't stickers, they feel like paint, the pch heatsink looks like it could be pried off

You might be able to put some vinyl over them, but heatsink itself feels like anodized aluminum, if they are wet mount decals you'll have to remove the heatsinks and soak them then using isopropyl alcohol to clean off the residue, if it is paint, there really isn't an easy way to remove it without taking the anodized layer off with the paint, maybe goof off.

either way good luck, i wish more manufacturers offered a set of plain/different colored decals for boards over $150, make them cost $10-15 for a set

i should also mention, there is a red standby led that you can't disable, so you'll have to cover it with something anyways


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryKhaos*
> 
> ~
> If anyone has any ideas or suggestions... I would really appreciate any helping hand. This is really grueling since I need the machine to be stable and dependable. And since I am walking in the dark here, it is even more frustrating.
> ~


Forget Western "Six Sigma" style concepts and embrace "well enough". China has been dragging the rest of the world down that path for quite sometime now. Replace Prime95 with something like RealBench and see how that works out.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Unless you have more money than brains, I wouldn't be picking around on a layered mother board with any kind of a voltmeter unless you are a "skilled" technician and in a lab environment. It's even risky using a scope unless you are experienced. Over 50 years of experience speaking - not trying to gouge you as it's all in the realm of common sense.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Had something strange happen... I used to have the option in BIOS at the very bottom of the advanced tab to select settings for the Intel NIC, but for some reason it has now disappeared. I never updated bios. Been running 17xx the whole time (1701 I believe?)

Not sure how I lost that option. Does enabling/disabling something else cause the option to disappear?


----------



## mrgnex

I was wondering if ASUS multi core enhancement and Intel Turbo mode needs to be enabled at all times? If I disable those options my CPU speed is locked to 4 GHz although I put in a 45 multiplier..


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Unless you have more money than brains, I wouldn't be picking around on a layered mother board with any kind of a voltmeter unless you are a "skilled" technician and in a lab environment. It's even risky using a scope unless you are experienced. Over 50 years of experience speaking - not trying to gouge you as it's all in the realm of common sense.


Not sure here exactly whom you are referring to, but I sometimes check vcore with my bench meter and after more than 60 years on this planet I sure don't need or want someone telling me what I can or can't do or telling me I have no brains or common sense.


----------



## Digitalwolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Not sure here exactly whom you are referring to, but I sometimes check vcore with my bench meter and after more than 60 years on this planet I sure don't need or want someone telling me what I can or can't do or telling me I have no brains or common sense.


Ya I haven't even been on the planet for 50 years yet... Only had 25 years experience in the electrical trade... before I started doing other things I was more interested in. I would have to say I agree with you.

Then again I have one of them there fancy motherboards with the voltage check points... which my meter lead fits just dandy.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Digitalwolf*
> 
> Ya I haven't even been on the planet for 50 years yet... Only had 25 years experience in the electrical trade... before I started doing other things I was more interested in. I would have to say I agree with you.
> 
> Then again I have one of them there fancy motherboards with the voltage check points... which my meter lead fits just dandy.


I know, my last 3 or 4 boards had the voltage read points but unfortunately my Hero does not. Still really like this board though.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Well, after 76 years on this planet I've been around the block a few times myself. I didn't mean to upset you as I was referring to posts 4951 & 4952. With today's surface mount technology its just to easy to make a mistake if you are not extremely careful and 'in the know'. Again, I apologize for coming on as obtuse.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Unless you have more money than brains, I wouldn't be picking around on a layered mother board with any kind of a voltmeter unless you are a "skilled" technician and in a lab environment. It's even risky using a scope unless you are experienced. Over 50 years of experience speaking - not trying to gouge you as it's all in the realm of common sense.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Well, after 76 years on this planet I've been around the block a few times myself. I didn't mean to upset you as I was referring to posts 4951 & 4952. With today's surface mount technology its just to easy to make a mistake if you are not extremely careful and 'in the know'. Again, I apologize for coming on as obtuse.


Hello

I normally don't respond to fodder but since my post was referenced directly I'll add this bit to the conversation. Where one is lacking in the necessary experience of circuit probing making some type of distinction between a DMM and a scope when probing the circuit makes no sense at all. Two different tools for different jobs. I'm not sure why you would allude to using a scope would be somehow safer. Using the equipment that most likely would be available to someone inexperienced in probing circuits a DMM would be a better and safer choice.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> "I'm not sure why you would allude to using a scope would be somehow safer."


An image of upright test pins and the ubiquitous "hooked" probes of the scope probably flashed through the cob webs.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> "Well, after 76 years on this planet...."


In this day and age, here's hoping that you're successfully retired.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Praz, an oscilloscope is time a measuring device that can be calibrated to read A/C-D/C and is extremely accurate, more so than any analog or DMM that I know. Also, I didn't "allude" to using a scope. I said it was risky and should be used by knowledgeable people. I don't see why you're getting snarky with me. In my own defense, I've probably spent more time poking around in radar and countermeasures equipment then you have days on this planet. If you want to advise someone to jump in there and muck around in something you can't fix anyway, then that's all on you. If the motherboard is new, one can always return the product.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I was wondering if ASUS multi core enhancement and Intel Turbo mode needs to be enabled at all times? If I disable those options my CPU speed is locked to 4 GHz although I put in a 45 multiplier..


if you disable turbo mode your CPU will not load turbo multipliers so it will lock at the highest non-turbo multi. ASUS core enhancement is a version of the native Intel core enhancement. If you disable ASUS CE, INtel CE is still operating.. until you set a multiplier higher than the Stock max turbo multiplier. Once you OC the rig, neither are operating (or relevant).


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Praz, an oscilloscope is time a measuring device that can be calibrated to read A/C-D/C and is extremely accurate, more so than any analog or DMM that I know. Also, I didn't "allude" to using a scope. I said it was risky and should be used by knowledgeable people. I don't see why you're getting snarky with me. In my own defense, I've probably spent more time poking around in radar and countermeasures equipment then you have days on this planet. If you want to advise someone to jump in there and muck around in something you can't fix anyway, then that's all on you. If the motherboard is new, one can always return the product.


Hello

A scope "can" be more accurate than a DMM. All other things being equal which is more accurate would depend on the ADC resolution and the noise floor of the frontend. A normal computer user with no in-depth knowledge of electronics that possess both a scope and a DMM would be more likely get results that are more accurate when using the DMM because of the cost difference between the two components.

If there was no intention of alluding to a scope being safer when probing a circuit I'm not sure why you would word the post as you did. Regardless, what I previously wrote still stands. A person with only a casual interest in electronics that owns a scope would most likely have either a USB or AC Mains powered scope with basic probes. In this case a DMM would offer added protection over the use of a scope when blindly probing circuits that are not understood. However, with your vast knowledge and experience I'll refrain from boring you as to why this is so.


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Well, after 76 years on this planet I've been around the block a few times myself. I didn't mean to upset you as I was referring to posts 4951 & 4952. With today's surface mount technology its just to easy to make a mistake if you are not extremely careful and 'in the know'. Again, I apologize for coming on as obtuse.


Good for you. There are many folks on this board that are very talented & helpful, and that is what originally drew me here.
I used to sit with a scope and troubleshoot circuit boards all day long. Eventually I tired of it and went on to R&D in another field. But I don't claim to know everything about electronics, very far from it.

I just don't like when people make statements that everyone else is stupid (more money than brains) and have no common sense. I should know better by now but every now and then I can't help myself but to respond. You'll hear nothing else from me on the matter.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> "A person with only a casual interest in electronics that owns a scope would most likely have either a USB or AC Mains powered scope with basic probes. In this case a DMM would offer added protection over the use of a scope when blindly probing circuits that are not understood". - Thank you, you made my point. Unless you are a repair facility you should not poke around on the motherboard, period, if you value it. Also, who would "blindly probe" anything possessing electrical properties, and please explain your thoughts on the DMM being superior to a scope in this instance.
> 
> "However, with your vast knowledge and experience I'll refrain from boring you as to why this is so". Thank you for your words, and I'll assume you weren't attempting to be factious. Also, where can I get see this USB scope that you referred to?


----------



## oparr

Amen! If there's any takeaway here it's probably never play the "age card" in a technically oriented forum.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Good for you. There are many folks on this board that are very talented & helpful, and that is what originally drew me here.
> I used to sit with a scope and troubleshoot circuit boards all day long. Eventually I tired of it and went on to R&D in another field. But I don't claim to know everything about electronics, very far from it.
> 
> I just don't like when people make statements that everyone else is stupid (more money than brains) and have no common sense. I should know better by now but every now and then I can't help myself but to respond. You'll hear nothing else from me on the matter.


Let's get something straight - I never said "everyone else is stupid" and I'll stick by my observation of "more money than brains". That statement was made in hopes of discouraging someone from unknowingly doing great harm to their motherboard. There is nothing you can "fix" on that board to begin with unless you are a bonafide repair person or facility. It's one thing if your are a qualified technician and quite another if a just user, enthusiast, or a hobbyist. If you possess the repair talents then all of this doesn't apply to you. I certainly wouldn't encourage anyone to muck around on the $300 (+) motherboard with a meter or a scope in hopes of discovering the source of an some low voltage indication which more than likely has its roots in the BIOS/EUFI setting anyway.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

If I plug my headphones into the rear IO, as opposed to the front panel, I know I lose the benefit of the Sonic SenseAMP but does that also mean it doesn't use the RC4580 2Vrms Headphone Amp? Without the Sonic SenseAMP, will I not be able to drive high impedance headphones? What can the rear IO drive in terms of impedance?
My board is a Maximus VIII Hero.

I'm getting noise from my front panel audio that I can't seem to isolate.

I contacted ASUS support by phone but the man I spoke with didn't know a thing other than the Sonic SenseAMP only works in front panel.

@[email protected] help?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if you disable turbo mode your CPU will not load turbo multipliers so it will lock at the highest non-turbo multi.


But that would mean that it would go to 4,5 GHz which is what I set the CPU speed to..
Quote:


> ASUS core enhancement is a version of the native Intel core enhancement. If you disable ASUS CE, INtel CE is still operating.. until you set a multiplier higher than the Stock max turbo multiplier.


Quote:


> Once you OC the rig, neither are operating (or relevant).


Yeah but it doesn't.. That means Asus has this weird turbo is the oc speed thing?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> *But that would mean that it would go to 4,5 GHz* which is what I set the CPU speed to..
> 
> Yeah but it doesn't.. That means Asus has this weird turbo is the oc speed thing?


well of course.
wut? you are confused. Enable Turbo and speedstep (EIST). ACE or ICE - just leave this on auto... the MB will operate correctly. It's probably best to not change settings in bios unless you actually know what they do.. right?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> well of course.
> wut? you are confused. Enable Turbo and speedstep (EIST). ACE or ICE - just leave this on auto... the MB will operate correctly. It's probably best to not change settings in bios unless you actually know what they do.. right?


Of course I am confused. This is the first time I came across something like this. Why cant I just overclock with the Turbo mode disabled? I dont get why I need ACE and Turbo mode enabled. It should be bclk*multi=CPU speed... Not bclk*multi+turbo=CPU speed.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> If I plug my headphones into the rear IO, as opposed to the front panel, I know I lose the benefit of the Sonic SenseAMP but does that also mean it doesn't use the RC4580 2Vrms Headphone Amp? Without the Sonic SenseAMP, will I not be able to drive high impedance headphones? What can the rear IO drive in terms of impedance?
> My board is a Maximus VIII Hero.
> 
> I'm getting noise from my front panel audio that I can't seem to isolate.
> 
> I contacted ASUS support by phone but the man I spoke with didn't know a thing other than the Sonic SenseAMP only works in front panel.
> 
> @[email protected] help?


1) Headsets rated over 150 ohms in impedance may sound quiet when plugged into the rear panel. The headphones will still work, just depends how sensitive they are, and your subjective requirements for gain. You can always try the headset in the rear and see if there is enough volume for you. If not, then you'll have to stick with the front panel.

2) Might be the cable, some are not shielded very well. Can't help you with that.

3) Yes, the headphone buffer and Sabre DAC is only connected to the FP output.


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> 1) Headsets rated over 150 ohms in impedance may sound quiet when plugged into the rear panel. The headphones will still work, just depends how sensitive they are, and your subjective requirements for gain. You can always try the headset in the rear and see if there is enough volume for you. If not, then you'll have to stick with the front panel.
> 
> 2) Might be the cable, some are not shielded very well. Can't help you with that.
> 
> 3) Yes, the headphone buffer and Sabre DAC is only connected to the FP output.


Thank you for your reply @[email protected] !

So just a couple more questions if you don't mind, so I can understand this right.

1) Assuming I have a high enough volume using the rear IO, am I losing any potential quality by not using the front panel?

2) I was under the assumption that the ESS ES9023P Saber DAC was rear & front panel. Are you certain it's front panel only? What then does the rear IO use as a DAC, and would it produce lower quality sound?

Look forward to hearing back. Been trying to solve this for a while.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Of course I am confused. This is the first time I came across something like this. Why cant I just overclock with the Turbo mode disabled? I dont get why I need ACE and Turbo mode enabled. It should be bclk*multi=CPU speed... Not bclk*multi+turbo=CPU speed.


because if you select a turbo multi with turbo disabled it won;t work! ACE has NOTHING to do with it. Enable Turbo and disable EIST if you want the rig to run at 4.5 at all times.. If you want it to down clock enable EIST. Make sure you have ERP disabled and boot performance at max turbo multi.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *CrazyDiamond*
> 
> Thank you for your reply @[email protected] !
> 
> So just a couple more questions if you don't mind, so I can understand this right.
> 
> 1) Assuming I have a high enough volume using the rear IO, am I losing any potential quality by not using the front panel?
> 
> 2) I was under the assumption that the ESS ES9023P Saber DAC was rear & front panel. Are you certain it's front panel only? What then does the rear IO use as a DAC, and would it produce lower quality sound?
> 
> Look forward to hearing back. Been trying to solve this for a while.


1) If you have the board, why don't you try it and listen for yourself? Audio is largely subjective. Takes nothing more than a few minutes to check.

2) Sabre DAC is FP only. The rear uses the codec's built-in output..

-Raja


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> because if you select a turbo multi with turbo disabled it won;t work! ACE has NOTHING to do with it. Enable Turbo and disable EIST if you want the rig to run at 4.5 at all times.. If you want it to down clock enable EIST. Make sure you have ERP disabled and boot performance at max turbo multi.


Okay I know that I need to enable it. Else it wont work. But why did Asus decide to do that? I mean whats wrong with disabling the Turbo mode and just overclocking with the multiplier like 99% of the boards out there?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay I know that I need to enable it. Else it wont work. But why did Asus decide to do that? I mean whats wrong with disabling the Turbo mode and just overclocking with the multiplier like 99% of the boards out there?


Yeah, you are confused. But why fight a battle you cannot win.








any board (asus, asrock any one) running a haswell (z170) uses intel turbo boost - actually this goes back to z87 and sandy - it is part of the CPU architecture, not a MOBO thing. If you want to run non-turbo multi raise the BCLK to 150 or 200 (I run 200on my 6700K regularly). Then the multiplier will not be a turbo multiplier and you can be happy.
QED.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, you are confused. But why fight a battle you cannot win.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> any board (asus, asrock any one) running a haswell (z170) uses intel turbo boost - actually this goes back to z87 and sandy - *it is part of the CPU architecture, not a MOBO thing*. If you want to run non-turbo multi raise the BCLK to 150 or 200 (I run 200on my 6700K regularly). Then the multiplier will not be a turbo multiplier and you can be happy.
> QED.


This is what I wanted to know. Thanks.
I had a 4770k and a 4790k on a Z97 SOC Force but I didn't have to have the Turbo enabled. At least I think I didn't. It would report my CPU speed as 4,8 GHz if I set my multiplier to 48 so I think it wasn't necessary to have Turbo enabled..


----------



## EliteGhost

Hi @[email protected] do you know when the Z170-WS will be getting another bios update since the last one came out 3/30. Also the WS hasn't received any new driver updates for the Windows 10 anniversary update.


----------



## mandrix

Noticed here recently we have some new Intel chipset "drivers" available. v10.1.1.27 available on the product support pages if you care to install it.


----------



## Casterina

My chassis fans max RPM is 3000RPM but I would like to run them at max 1800RPM which is 65% of fan speed after 60C to 100C but as you can see in the screenshots, after 60C the fans RPM increases so is it possible to set max RPM in Q-Fan?


----------



## CrazyDiamond

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Casterina*
> 
> My chassis fans max RPM is 3000RPM but I would like to run them at max 1800RPM which is 65% of fan speed after 60C to 100C but as you can see in the screenshots, after 60C the fans RPM increases so is it possible to set max RPM in Q-Fan?


Perhaps it's just an error with the chart? Have you tested if it actually increases above 65% with those settings?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> My chassis fans max RPM is 3000RPM but I would like to run them at max 1800RPM which is 65% of fan speed after 60C to 100C but as you can see in the screenshots, after 60C the fans RPM increases so is it possible to set max RPM in Q-Fan?


Try (Temp/Duty);

Mid: 60/65
Upper: 100/65


----------



## mrgnex

I am done overclocking for now (4.8 GHz at 1.39 V). But when I try to enable some power saving feature (C states, Speedstep or adaptive voltage) my pc crashes on startup. Does it just need more volts?


----------



## Casterina

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Try (Temp/Duty);
> 
> Mid: 60/65
> Upper: 100/65


75C is the max I can enter in upper temperature as anything above that gives me invalid input range.


----------



## Kezu

Hey folks, anybody on maximus ranger that have got past 3400mhz mem clocks. I am bit desperate to get board working with mems


----------



## sherlock

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kezu*
> 
> Hey folks, anybody on maximus ranger that have got past 3400mhz mem clocks. I am bit desperate to get board working with mems


What kit do you have and what's its XMP setting? Some 3400 kits' XMP profile include a 102.9 BCLK OC which may cause additional issues.

That board only support 3400mhz to begin with, although most likely it is your CPU's IMC can't handle the OC. What's your VCCSA/VCCIO? You should try to get VCCSA to 1.25V and VCCIO to 1.225V for a stable ram OC.


----------



## Kezu

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *sherlock*
> 
> What kit do you have and what's its XMP setting? Some 3400 kits' XMP profile include a 102.9 BCLK OC which may cause additional issues.
> 
> That board only support 3400mhz to begin with, although most likely it is your CPU's IMC can't handle the OC. What's your VCCSA/VCCIO? You should try to get VCCSA to 1.25V and VCCIO to 1.225V for a stable ram OC.


Patriot viper 3600c17

vccio / sa 1.3v / 1.35v

So far i have gone thru all these settings: BCLK 100,125,150,167 with both memory dividers. Disabling speedstep & c states helps to get past bit more for memory. quite lot of subtimings etc.
Today i will test reference voltages out, disable more functions, head out to deeper to check things out. This has already taken quite lot of time.









But thanks, and doesn't matter if using xmp or manual settings. Result is same. Funny that there's memory oc profiles... but no way i can oc to that high.









Best way to get past mem mhz wall for me has been: disabling speedstep & c states. Use all the settings that may improve oc etc. boot up with strap that is the highest one you can use. After that overclock via BCLK. I gained 150mhz thru that.


----------



## BinaryKhaos

Hello @all,

here the conclusion of to my whole messy situation: It was Skylake errata SKL082 that Prime95 happily triggered both with FMA3 and AVX. It was supposed to be fixed with MC 0x74 but apparently Intel had to work some more on it as I was still able to run into this. Once I upped to MC 0x9e manually (there is currently no ASUS firmware with 0x9e), I was finally able to stability test the system for 75h straight with Prime95 on stock settings.

I have now upped to DDR4-3000 and started my last Prime95 test run with that. I don't expect any trouble and it has been running fine for almost 38h now. So once 72h are reached, I call it a day.

Six or seven weeks of this madness, I should send the power bill to Santa Clara, CA I guess. I am glad that I have, apparently, finally found the culprit and could forgo swapping CPU and board after all -- even though I really would be curious to know how many years I shoved off the life of my CPU after the torture I put him through... and vice-versa, actually. ;-)

Just for those curious, you can find my thread on the mersenneforum here.

Have a nice weekend,
Matthias


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *BinaryKhaos*
> 
> Hello @all,
> 
> here the conclusion of to my whole messy situation: It was Skylake errata SKL082 that Prime95 happily triggered both with FMA3 and AVX. It was supposed to be fixed with MC 0x74 but apparently Intel had to work some more on it as I was still able to run into this. Once I upped to MC 0x9e manually (there is currently no ASUS firmware with 0x9e), I was finally able to stability test the system for 75h straight with Prime95 on stock settings.
> 
> I have now upped to DDR4-3000 and started my last Prime95 test run with that. I don't expect any trouble and it has been running fine for almost 38h now. So once 72h are reached, I call it a day.
> 
> Six or seven weeks of this madness, I should send the power bill to Santa Clara, CA I guess. I am glad that I have, apparently, finally found the culprit and could forgo swapping CPU and board after all -- even though I really would be curious to know how many years I shoved off the life of my CPU after the torture I put him through... and vice-versa, actually. ;-)
> 
> Just for those curious, you can find my thread on the mersenneforum here.
> 
> Have a nice weekend,
> Matthias


we posted regarding this 28.9 bug in this thread when it first appeared (only on specific FFTs), best thing to do is just drop 9p5 as a stability test, there are much better ones these days.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> we posted regarding this 28.9 bug in this thread when it first appeared (only on specific FFTs), best thing to do is just drop 9p5 as a stability test, there are much better ones these days.


Quote:


> we posted regarding this 28.9 bug in this thread


Where? IIRC, it was Skylake that had a bug demonstrated using earlier P95 versions which Intel claimed to have fixed. The above quote makes it seem like P95 28.9 has a bug.
Quote:


> best thing to do is just drop 9p5 as a stability test


Agreed, if one keeps getting errors.
Quote:


> there are much better ones these days


Agreed, if better means easier to pass in these "well enough" days.


----------



## Jpmboy

still conflating thermal-indued failure with difficulty are we?


----------



## FEAR6655

Can anyone update on the Q-Fan functionality in the BIOS of the Z170 Pro Gaming?

Specifically the inability to set CHA fans below 60% in manual mode (despite the fact the preset profiles go well below 60%).

The other issue I have is the UEFI freeze when trying to adjust CHA fan 2/3 in the GUI graph (the line starts out flat on the bottom, and clicking a plot point just locks the UEFI up).

I'm currently on 1204, but don't want to update and have to redo my overclocks if it's not going to fix these issues.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FEAR6655*
> 
> Can anyone update on the Q-Fan functionality in the BIOS of the Z170 Pro Gaming?
> 
> Specifically the inability to set CHA fans below 60% in manual mode (despite the fact the preset profiles go well below 60%).
> 
> The other issue I have is the UEFI freeze when trying to adjust CHA fan 2/3 in the GUI graph (the line starts out flat on the bottom, and clicking a plot point just locks the UEFI up).
> 
> I'm currently on 1204, but don't want to update and have to redo my overclocks if it's not going to fix these issues.


Have you done the auto fan setup where it detects at what point your fans switch off, and therefore the minimum the UEFI will allow them to run at?

I also get a lockup sometimes. It usually happens if I set 2 points close to each other, within about 5%. It's happened since the first bios.


----------



## FEAR6655

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Have you done the auto fan setup where it detects at what point your fans switch off, and therefore the minimum the UEFI will allow them to run at?
> 
> I also get a lockup sometimes. It usually happens if I set 2 points close to each other, with about 5%. It's happened since the first bios.


Yep, forgot you have to let it learn before it lets you set the fan speed.

Still get consistently reproducible lockups on the chassis fan controls though. If I change to DC mode and then back to PWM, it locks up then too.

At least I can work around that by manually entering the setpoints from the Monitor tab in Advanced mode.


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I see that boards like the Z170-Pro and Z170-Deluxe will disable SATA ports if you install a 4x card in the PCH slot. Why? I thought the z170 had 20 lanes coming off it.
> 
> This is where a block diagram would really come in useful Asus...


I think it depends on whether it is a sata express based drive or a pcie based drive. If it's Sata express you lose the 2 lanes as they are combined into one.

A PCIe based m.2 drive like the nvme drives should just take up PCIe lanes.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I see that boards like the Z170-Pro and Z170-Deluxe will disable SATA ports if you install a 4x card in the PCH slot. Why? I thought the z170 had 20 lanes coming off it.
> 
> This is where a block diagram would really come in useful Asus...


You mean like the ones on the first page?

This is where eyes and being attentive come in useful, @Oubadah


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Oubadah*
> 
> I don't see the Pro there, and wouldn't the manual be a more intelligent place for Asus to put them?


Not all vendors do list them in the manual. Wouldn't get too hung up on it, like with your misadventure into looking into pcb layer count out of context. Information that is more relevant to fit in takes priority. For instance I'd love for there to be a free bag of milk buttons and a wine voucher!


----------



## Oubadah

..


----------



## Ziver

I saw AI Suite 1.01.46 on stationdriver but i cant find a download link ? Anyone tried it ?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ziver*
> 
> I saw AI Suite 1.01.46 on stationdriver but i cant find a download link ? Anyone tried it ?


That AI suite is listed for the H170 boards...the ASUS link will be in one or more of the H170 boards support....it is also on station driver at the bottom of the page.


----------



## Groo21

From some experimenting today, it looks like Z170 motherboards (Z170-Premium in my case) with BIOS 1902 have HPET enabled by default in the BIOS. It doesn't look like there is a way to disable it.

HPET = High Performance Event Timer

I believe the HPET has been depricated for more recent real time clock / time stamp counter improvements.

Is there a way to disable it in the BIOS that I'm not aware of?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> From some experimenting today, it looks like Z170 motherboards (Z170-Premium in my case) with BIOS 1902 have HPET enabled by default in the BIOS. It doesn't look like there is a way to disable it.
> 
> HPET = High Performance Event Timer
> 
> I believe the HPET has been depricated for more recent real time clock / time stamp counter improvements.
> 
> Is there a way to disable it in the BIOS that I'm not aware of?


it's no longer a bios/MB thing. It's windows, and it should be disabled by default. For windows 10, open an Admin cmnd prompt

type: _bcdedit_
look near the bottom of the report. It will list whether it is enabled.
If you want to diable it (were it enabled) type: _bcdedit /set useplatformclock false_ (or "no")

reenable with " true" or "yes"


----------



## EliteGhost

Since it seems like Z170-WS is not getting a bios update anytime soon. Is it recommended to flash back to a previous bios even if the latest bios updated the microcode.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> holy ****.
> 
> i wanted to log in just to say THANK YOU for the recent 1902 bios update that has seemingly resolved all lingering issues i have had with memory overclocking and audio latency that i had posted about months ago. i was on the fence about buying a new board so that i could "get what i paid for" even though it was OC'd RAM, but i saw there was a bios update available today, went for it, and couldn't believe it when i put back my original overclock without any latency or choppiness. i know the real life gains between 2133 and 3000 might be negligible, but i'lll take it. made my weekend!


Looks like I spoke too soon. Back to massive audio latency when running iTunes and Chrome together. Not sure what changed.

Maybe I'm expecting too much from the Z-170A. Maybe my RAM is bunk. Might just suck it up until Kaby Lake is out. Bummer.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *PEZ27*
> 
> Looks like I spoke too soon. Back to massive audio latency when running iTunes and Chrome together. Not sure what changed.
> 
> Maybe I'm expecting too much from the Z-170A. Maybe my RAM is bunk. Might just suck it up until Kaby Lake is out. Bummer.


I too was having latency issues as well as audio drop outs on my overclocked Z170-A motherboard. What I finally found that worked for me was slightly lowering the voltage of either the Vccio or SA ( I can't remember which one did the trick or if it was both). Also I noticed that bios 1902 raised both of these voltage quite a bit more then I even set. Maybe this will help you.


----------



## PEZ27

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I too was having latency issues as well as audio drop outs on my overclocked Z170-A motherboard. What I finally found that worked for me was slightly lowering the voltage of either the Vccio or SA ( I can't remember which one did the trick or if it was both). Also I noticed that bios 1902 raised both of these voltage quite a bit more then I even set. Maybe this will help you.


hey thanks for the reply. that is actually what i believed had solved my issue many months ago, not sure what BIOS was out at the time. i set both VCCIO and SA to 1.075 and i was running with no issues at 4.7ghz with the RAM at 3000mhz 15-17-36.

the issue returned, possibly after a bios update, and persisted until the 1902 release. that worked for a week and then it's back again.

i know the real life difference between 2133, 2400, and 3000 is perhaps negligible, i'm just curious about the behavior really.


----------



## gree

Anybody know how to fix a no signal error on a z17i mobo?

I booted up fine to install my OS but my keyboard wasn't plugged in so I turned it off. Now when I try to turn it back on I'm not getting a signal on my monitor

Not using a gpu btw


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Anybody know how to fix a no signal error on a z17i mobo?
> 
> I booted up fine to install my OS but my keyboard wasn't plugged in so I turned it off. Now when I try to turn it back on I'm not getting a signal on my monitor
> 
> Not using a gpu btw


did you try a CLRCMOS and then start over with all interface devices connected before POST?


----------



## gree

Yes it wouldnt detect the monitor till i jumped the 2 pins, but everytime i try get pass bios and it restarts it losses connection to the monitor. Ive tried 2 monitors and both hdmi/Dport.

*edit*

Am I suppose to wait awhile after after resetting the cmos pins?

Because the first time I turned it on today the mouse/keyboard actually had power.
I kept turning on/off the power and finally got it to recognize the screen. Same overclock error that won't go away. Click reset to default settings, flashed the latest bios, and now it's working? I'll check again tonight when I get back from work.

Guess the bios was corrupt? Going to try and see if it'll let me set my xmp profile without giving me an error Tonight because I'm using some avexir Rog ram that's suppose to do 2666, and OC to 3000. But my mobo was erroring when I tried the profile before to get them to 2666 from 21xxx


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> Yes it wouldnt detect the monitor till i jumped the 2 pins, but everytime i try get pass bios and it restarts it losses connection to the monitor. Ive tried 2 monitors and both hdmi/Dport.
> 
> *edit*
> 
> Am I suppose to wait awhile after after resetting the cmos pins?
> 
> Because the first time I turned it on today the mouse/keyboard actually had power.
> I kept turning on/off the power and finally got it to recognize the screen. Same overclock error that won't go away. Click reset to default settings, flashed the latest bios, and now it's working? I'll check again tonight when I get back from work.
> 
> Guess the bios was corrupt? Going to try and see if it'll let me set my xmp profile without giving me an error Tonight because I'm using some avexir Rog ram that's suppose to do 2666, and OC to 3000. But my mobo was erroring when I tried the profile before to get them to 2666 from 21xxx


could have been corrupted (a bad OC cando that).


----------



## gree

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> could have been corrupted (a bad OC cando that).


The only OC was when I turned on the Xmp profile so that's not good :/


----------



## rhayy

Hello,

I'm getting an error with the XMP profile.
I own z170i pro gaming and 32GB DDR4-2666 (ref: CMK32GX4M2A2666C16R)
I used to enable the XMP profile settings for this ram and it was succesful until the latest bios updates (ver 1804 and the next ones).
Now I can't make my RAM working at its clock speed
The error I'm getting is : "Overclocking failed! Please enter setup to reconfigure your system. Press F1 to run setup".

What can I do?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *gree*
> 
> The only OC was when I turned on the Xmp profile so that's not good :/


erm.. I would not assume XMP settings are 100% stable. Lot's of good info and help in this thread, post#1
http://www.overclock.net/t/1569364/official-skylake-haswell-e-broadwell-e-24-7-ddr4-memory-stability-thread/2660_20#post_25473500
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> I'm getting an error with the XMP profile.
> I own z170i pro gaming and 32GB DDR4-2666 (ref: CMK32GX4M2A2666C16R)
> I used to enable the XMP profile settings for this ram and it was succesful until the latest bios updates (ver 1804 and the next ones).
> Now I can't make my RAM working at its clock speed
> The error I'm getting is : "Overclocking failed! Please enter setup to reconfigure your system. Press F1 to run setup".
> 
> What can I do?


Don;t assume that the same settings will work in a vnew bios version. You need to begin the OC from scratch.
When it asks to "Press F1" do so, and on the tools page "Load optimized defaults". no XMP! Wil it post and boot successfully?


----------



## rhayy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Don;t assume that the same settings will work in a vnew bios version. You need to begin the OC from scratch.
> When it asks to "Press F1" do so, and on the tools page "Load optimized defaults". no XMP! Wil it post and boot successfully?


I didn't write the settings. So I need to learn how to overclock the RAM, I guess?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> I didn't write the settings. So I need to learn how to overclock the RAM, I guess?


does it boot correctly after "load optimized defaults"??


----------



## rhayy

Yes. The issue is only with the XMP profile.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rhayy*
> 
> Yes. The issue is only with the XMP profile.


clrcmos and enter the ram timings and voltage manually... or flash back to the previous bios unless there is something that the new one fixes.


----------



## rhayy

Well, I think i'll OC the ram manually then.
I like keeping things up to date.
TY for your help


----------



## mtrai

I just found out bios 2001 is out for some motherboards. Out for mine Z170-A, and some others per the ROG forums. Anyhow it is another voltage improvement for my motherboard. I can now leave SA and VCCIO at stock with XMP profiles working correctly with my RAM at 3200 and CPU OC to 4.8 Ring 4.7 Time to play around OC'ing today.

Bios 1901 was an improvment for me and now version 2001 seems to be yet another improvement. Thanks Asus.

Just wish the update notes said more (not gonna happen) it just says Improves system stability.


----------



## Groo21

Did the fix the mystery unidentified device in device manager with 2001?


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Did the fix the mystery unidentified device in device manager with 2001?


Dunno I did not have that issue, however I did have something new show up in my device manager I think, but it might of been me installing new intel chipset today as well.


----------



## Groo21

if you select view->show hidden devices under device manager on 1902, a lot of people see "Unknown Device" under "Other Devices".

Some foreign forums have a driver for it on their MB CD's. NA ones do not.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> if you select view->show hidden devices under device manager on 1902, a lot of people see "Unknown Device" under "Other Devices".
> 
> Some foreign forums have a driver for it on their MB CD's. NA ones do not.


Hmm NA here and yes it there.


----------



## Deders

What does it say when you look up the device ID?

Have only just seen the hidden devices option, but many of them seem like older versions/configurations of devices that are running.

For instance there are several copies of my audio receiver, one for every time I installed a new version of Nvidia's audio drivers.


----------



## Groo21

In this case, the information it says is wrong. So it is identifying itself wrong, or windows is reading it wrong.

Edit: for completeness: ACPI\PNP0A0B\2&DABA3FF&1


----------



## Deders

Has anyone tried installing the most recent Intel inf driver from Asus' site using the -overall switch?

I've found for years that without this switch, the inf drivers don't actually install properly on x64 bit systems and in some cases result in poor performance/lower WEI scores depending on the tasks.

Basically it skips over loads of stuff, leaving some to believe that these drivers do nothing except change the name of a few devices.


----------



## Groo21

The intel chipset drivers?


----------



## Deders

Yeah. There's a recent version on Asus' driver page.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Did the fix the mystery unidentified device in device manager with 2001?


before updating the chipset drivers, insert the DVD that came with the board, rt-click on the device > update driver > point the search tool to the DVD and let it do it's thing. If that does (or did not work before), then try the chipset (and microcode) update if available.


----------



## Groo21

Well, nothing on the CD.

The install went fine. Though no real change.

I have this really annoying super high ISR/DPC count from Wdf01000.sys that keeps going up on ANY usb actitivity, be it mouse, keyboard, sound, etc.


----------



## PEZ27

my god the 2001 bios is perhaps the worst for me that's been delivered thus far. had to redo and re-tweak absolutely everything. essentially gave up and just set RAM to 2500, cpu to 4.6ghz at manual 1.385 and said forget it. system wouldn't even boot attempting to select anything higher than 2500, when previously it just gave me audio clipping. fun!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Well, nothing on the CD.
> 
> The install went fine. Though no real change.
> 
> I have this really annoying super high ISR/DPC count from Wdf01000.sys that keeps going up on ANY usb actitivity, be it mouse, keyboard, sound, etc.


What install went fine? If the device is present (virtual or real) and a driver exists for it on the DVD, it would have loaded it. AD000 is a common uninstalled device, it's driver is on the OEm DVD.. I looked at my Max8 Extrteme and Impact - neither have any unknown devices. If you remove all peripherials except a std USB mouse and keyboard, is the device still there?

Did you ID the DPC service using LatencyMon?


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> What install went fine?


He might have been referring to my recommendation of trying the Intel drivers with the -overall switch due to the x64 installer skipping over many of the drivers.

I made a thread about it a while back over at anandtech with a bit more detail.
https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/performance-stability-increase-by-using-overall-switch-with-intel-inf-mobo-drivers.2478257/


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> if you select view->show hidden devices under device manager on 1902, a lot of people see "Unknown Device" under "Other Devices".
> 
> Some foreign forums have a driver for it on their MB CD's. NA ones do not.


Hi, I have 2001 bios - I do see a Unknown device that is hidden.
Says "Currently, this hardware device is not connected to the computer. (Code 45)" under Properties.


----------



## Groo21

The install of the intel drivers with -overall ran without producing errors.

I did NOT find a driver for it though


----------



## mandrix

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> The install of the intel drivers with -overall ran without producing errors.
> 
> I did NOT find a driver for it though


Did you look in device manager?


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mandrix*
> 
> Did you look in device manager?


Yes. I meant the Intel driver installed fine. Though it didn't help in identifying the mystery device.


----------



## Groo21

Can someone with an Asus Z170 and win 10 pro 1607 14393.xxx look at their latency mon and see if wdf01000.sys is having a large qty of ISR calls while there is USB traffic (like moving a USB mouse)?

Let me know what bios as well. Thanks!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Can someone with an Asus Z170 and win 10 pro 1607 14393.xxx look at their latency mon and see if wdf01000.sys is having a large qty of ISR calls while there is USB traffic (like moving a USB mouse)?
> 
> Let me know what bios as well. Thanks!


Things may proceed more efficiently if you stated the core issue you're trying to troubleshoot. But I'm guessing the rest of us aren't experiencing that issue.


----------



## Groo21

*Issue: Direct X games display microstutter and are unplayable*.

Hardware:
MB: Asus Z170-Premium Bios 1902
CPU: 6700k @ stock
GPU: GTX 1080 FE @ stock w/ 368.25 on through 372.70 (all of them)
OS: Windows 10 AU 1607 10.0.14393.105
RAM: 64GB DD4 G.Skill 3200
SSD: Samsung 950 Nvme

I have been debugging this issue virtually since the 1080 launch.

In debug, I found:
The directX driver shows massive amounts of ISR's and DPC time.
Additionally, the WDF01000.sys driver shows massive amounts of ISR's whenver there is USB traffic. It appears to be related to the DWM.exe process from the traces I've done.

Now, if I get rid of the nvidia card, the WDF01000.sys ISR's remain. I assume the nvidia issue is an nvidia driver issue (hoping).

*Currently: I'm trying to figure out if I'm the only one who has the WDF01000.sys issue or if all windows 10 and Asus boards do.*

It appears from scouring forums that the nvidia issue is occurring mainly on Asus and Asrock Z170 boards.

I've done every conceivable level of debug. The issues occur on all versions of windows 10 from 1511 on. I don't have a windows 8 install so I haven't tried it.


----------



## Deders

Is your win10 install a fresh install, or upgraded from 7/8?


----------



## Groo21

I've tried on Fresh installs of both 1511 and 1607.

Both display the exact same issue, pre-windows updates and post windows updates.

I've tried every set of driver under the sun.
I've tried nearly every bios setting, including disabling every included item you can (asmedia crap, thunderbolt crap, realtek crap, etc etc)

I haven't flashed old bios, which I may consider.


----------



## oparr

LatencyMon after running for 5 minutes with drivers view sorted on ISR count;



System was idle and don't have GTX1080.


----------



## Groo21

@oparr

With LatencyMon Open, do you see the Wdf01000.sys ISR's correlate with mouse and keyboard movement?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> @oparr
> 
> With LatencyMon Open, do you see the Wdf01000.sys ISR's correlate with mouse and keyboard movement?


Yes.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> LatencyMon after running for 5 minutes with drivers view sorted on ISR count;
> 
> 
> 
> System was idle and don't have GTX1080.


ISR count shows the amount of times interrupt requests were made by particular processes, not the time it took for them to be made like it does on the main page.

For instance the highest ISR on the main page for me didn't even show up in the top 20 of the sorted list.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> ISR count shows the amount of times interrupt requests were made by particular processes, not the time it took for them to be made like it does on the main page.
> 
> For instance the highest ISR on the main page for me didn't even show up in the top 20 of the sorted list.


Just addressing what he wanted;
Quote:


> The directX driver shows massive amounts of ISR's and DPC time.
> Additionally, the WDF01000.sys driver shows massive amounts of ISR's whenver there is USB traffic. It appears to be related to the DWM.exe process from the traces I've done.
> 
> Now, if I get rid of the nvidia card, the WDF01000.sys ISR's remain. I assume the nvidia issue is an nvidia driver issue (hoping).
> 
> Currently: I'm trying to figure out if I'm the only one who has the WDF01000.sys issue or if all windows 10 and Asus boards do.


----------



## Groo21

Here is what I have:

I understand that just because its called often, doesn't mean that it's causing issues. In this case, it sticks out.

*Images Below*


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*BY ISR:*


*BY DPC:*


*BY Exec (Highest):*


*BY Exec (Total):*


----------



## Groo21

Oparr's response suggests to me that this isn't specific to my system.

@Deders, do you see any of this? The mouse movement correlation to WDF01000.sys ISR calls?

I am confident that the directX/nvidia-kernel issue is a driver issue, though I have no idea why it affects my system and not Deder's, whose system is near identical.


----------



## Deders

This is mine after 13 mins, sorted by highest execution:

https://postimg.org/image/qv5hcynxf/https://postimage.org/app.php

For those interested, be sure to note that the readings on this page are in milliseconds (ms) and on the main page they are in microseconds (us).

I used to have latency issues but they were resolved by a fresh install of windows 10 (an upgrade runs the old drivers in compatibility mode which adds layers and latency, removing and re-installing the actual win10 drivers helps a bit, but there is more under the hood that still adds to that)

Also by using the -overall switch when installing the Intel chipset drivers. Just out of interest, when you did this, did you create a shortcut to the drivers and put the -overall command in the target box after the quotes?

Are you getting more ISR counts when you move the mouse a lot than when you leave it alone?

Edit: Just noticed that I am. When idle it goes up by 2 per second, when moving the mouse it goes up by just over a thousand.


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Also by using the -overall switch when installing the Intel chipset drivers. Just out of interest, when you did this, did you create a shortcut to the drivers and put the -overall command in the target box after the quotes?
> 
> Are you getting more ISR counts when you move the mouse a lot than when you leave it alone?
> 
> Edit: Just noticed that I am. When idle it goes up by 2 per second, when moving the mouse it goes up by just over a thousand.


I launched from the cmd line. So I didn't bother with editing the shortcut.

If I don't touch the mouse or keyboard, and no sound is playing (usb sound at the moment), WFD01000.sys doesn't increase at all. It only increases ISR when there is USB activity.

This occurs on fresh installs of both 1511 and 1607, with no on board devices enabled, and no sound installed (including usb), with the only usb devices being the mouse and keyboard and without the nvidia card (so not related likely)


----------



## Deders

Have you tried switching over to the Asmedia USB ports yet?


----------



## Groo21

Yes. No change on which ports.

I should note that I am using the Microsoft drivers for the Asmedia chip. When I use the Asmedia drivers, I blue screen when coming out of a sleep state.


----------



## Deders

Interesting, I don't get blue screens. Maybe they are related. I don't suppose you got the error code?

Edit: Although come to think of it I did used to get blue screens when first installing asmeda related drivers on fresh installs of previous versions of windows and drivers.

Iirc there was an asmedia USB firmware update a while back. Not sure if it was before or after your board was released.

I presume you have the latest mei installed?


----------



## Groo21

I did enough to narrow it down to the asmedia drivers









What version of the Asmedia USB are you using?


----------



## Deders

I updated the firmware back in January with the firmware update tool. There is one on the Premium's driver page. It's the fourth one down in the USB section. I think I also have the latest driver installed for them, the one above the beta.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> I did enough to narrow it down to the asmedia drivers
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What version of the Asmedia USB are you using?


I thought you said you don't have them installed?

Also, how can you tell which ports are which? On my VIII Hero it seems they are all the same, though I though some were on the Asmedia controller and the rest were part of the chipset (since usb 3.0 is built into the z170).


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *IceAero*
> 
> I thought you said you don't have them installed?
> 
> Also, how can you tell which ports are which? On my VIII Hero it seems they are all the same, though I though some were on the Asmedia controller and the rest were part of the chipset (since usb 3.0 is built into the z170).


I've done a few full/clean installs of different versions of windows 10 in different configurations trying to hunt this down.

This has been a multi-month process.

The ports are labeled for my board in the manual. The Asmedia ports have an EC1 and EA2 on my board.

You could also disable the chip in the bios and see what turns off.


----------



## IceAero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> I've done a few full/clean installs of different versions of windows 10 in different configurations trying to hunt this down.
> 
> This has been a multi-month process.
> 
> The ports are labeled for my board in the manual. The Asmedia ports have an EC1 and EA2 on my board.
> 
> You could also disable the chip in the bios and see what turns off.


My manual says which are ASMedia as well, but when I disable the ASMedia controller in bios (which, I think, only lists it as a 3.1 controller), none of my USB 2.0/3.0 ports stop working.


----------



## no1yak

Anyone know why asus as dumped the 0702 bios for the z170-ws. Apart from the unknown device in device manager(hidden) it worked OK.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I don't have that problem on my Z170-D, but I'm interested in the problem itself. Did a little digging and found this:

https://www.reddit.com/r/Windows10/comments/3gysgy/asmedia_usb_30_not_working_in_windows_10/

Don't know whether or not it will be any help for your particular situation, but it seems to help some of those folks,

Good luck.


----------



## doctorat

Hi, guys! I've got into a problem with Asus OC profile utility. When i try to save my settings to a file it says "usb drive with ntfs or exFat file system is not supported" although the flash drive is formated with FAT32. Motherboard is Z170-A, right now on 2001 BIOS, but it was the same for sure with 1902 and 1801, and as far as I can remember with every BIOS I've used. The flash drive is formated under Windows 10 64-bit.
Any ideas what could be the problem, or anyone have used OC profile utility with success?


----------



## zzztopzzz

One of the caveats on Z170-D is that the thumb drive needed to be no larger than 2 GB. Don't know if it's the same with your mobo.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> One of the caveats on Z170-D is that the thumb drive needed to be no larger than 2 GB. Don't know if it's the same with your mobo.


Is that the Deluxe? Can't find any other reference to -D. I've used 4 and 16GB drives to upgrade the bios.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Yes, Z170-Deluxe. I ran into that problem when the board was new and I was trying to upgrade the BIOS without memory or the CPU installed. Kind of a convoluted operation, but it eventually worked out okay.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Yes, Z170-Deluxe. I ran into that problem when the board was new and I was trying to upgrade the BIOS without memory or the CPU installed. Kind of a convoluted operation, but it eventually worked out okay.


Late edit:

Also, the FAT 32 2 GB max thumb drive only works in the USB 2.0 port. It's the one outlined in green on he I/O riser.


----------



## Deders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Late edit:
> 
> Also, the FAT 32 2 GB max thumb drive only works in the USB 2.0 port. It's the one outlined in green on he I/O riser.


That's for bios recovery. Everything else should work as normal from any other enabled port.


----------



## Flameezar

Hello, everyone!
I want to buy Asus z170-A board but I need some info...

Please, help, who knows, can I control speed of a *3 pin* fan on this board*???*

I mean controlling speed of 3 pin fan (not a 4 pin PWM fan).
I know the difference between 3 pin and 4 pin fans very well
and I know for sure that some boards like MSI ga-43 can control 3 pin fans.

Thank you!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Flameezar*
> 
> Hello, everyone!
> I want to buy Asus z170-A board but I need some info...
> 
> Please, help, who knows, can I control speed of a *3 pin* fan on this board*???*
> 
> I mean controlling speed of 3 pin fan (not a 4 pin PWM fan).
> I know the difference between 3 pin and 4 pin fans very well
> and I know for sure that some boards like MSI ga-43 can control 3 pin fans.
> 
> Thank you!


yes - just set the fan header to DC mode.


----------



## Iceman2733

So weird question hope you guys can help point me in the right direction. I recently picked up a set of AKG 612Pro Headphones thinking the higher imp of them wouldn't be an issue considering on the box for the motherboard says it supports up to 600ohm headphones. Come to find out after receiving and releasing they have no volume and reading manual that the sense amp only works for the front panel setup which Asus is total crap!!!!!! It should be able to work for either front panel or rear I/O panel. People like me don't want ugly cables running in the front of there cases. Is there any front panel setup that you guys could recommend that I could just stick in the bottom section of my SMA8 case and plug thru the back? I hate to buy a dedicated headphone amp when I bought my motherboard thinking it was good for higher end headphones.


----------



## Deders

Can you not just have them plugged into the front whilst you are using them and looking at the monitor, and then unplug them when you are not?


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Can you not just have them plugged into the front whilst you are using them and looking at the monitor, and then unplug them when you are not?


Well i could i guess but I run an Caselabs SMA8 case which didn't come with front I/O. Plus I don't want to plug/unplug all the time or have extra wires running thru the case that shouldn't need to be there with the way Asus advertises the Senseamp setup. Or the super ugly green/pink ports on the front of my case. Guess the fault is on me for reading the features on the website and box and thinking it could be taken for what it says and not reading fully into the manual for details.

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO/

Reading right off there website once you click audio talks all about how super the audio is and all the features and completely leaves out the fact that some of the features only work on Front I/O until you get into the manual little on the false advertising side there Asus!!!!


----------



## Deders

Apparently there is a workaround.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77984-What-s-up-with-SupremeFX-Amplification-From-The-Rear-I-O


----------



## Iceman2733

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Deders*
> 
> Apparently there is a workaround.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?77984-What-s-up-with-SupremeFX-Amplification-From-The-Rear-I-O


OK I love you !!! Thanks big time good sir I will be leaving ya some rep

Sent from my SM-T677V using Tapatalk


----------



## mrgnex

Okay so I am done overclocking and settled for 4.7 GHz at 1.35 V (4.8 needs 1.435 V which is too much of a jump for me). I have enabled all C-states and other power saving stuff. When I want to enable Adaptive Voltage to allow the voltage to drop, my PC freezes. Fiddeling with the offset doesn't help either..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay so I am done overclocking and settled for 4.7 GHz at 1.35 V (4.8 needs 1.435 V which is too much of a jump for me). I have enabled all C-states and other power saving stuff. When I want to enable Adaptive Voltage to allow the voltage to drop, my PC freezes. Fiddeling with the offset doesn't help either..


go back into bios, load optimized defaults, F10 and re-enter bios. then set you adaptive voltages (remember, adaptive will only work at or near 100 BCLK).


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> go back into bios, load optimized defaults, F10 and re-enter bios. then set you adaptive voltages (remember, adaptive will only work at or near 100 BCLK).


Won't that get rid of my OC? My BCLK is 100.5 I think or somewhere around that.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Won't that get rid of my OC? My BCLK is 100.5 I think or somewhere around that.


save your current settings to a bios save slot or to a USB stick, then load opt defaults before changing to dynamic voltage control for the first time. 100.5 is fine. It's when the BCLK or strap is high enough that turbo multipliers are not being used that adaptive fails... since turbo voltage is only applied when turbo multipliers are used. eg, I run 24x200 very often... can't use adaptive.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> save your current settings to a bios save slot or to a USB stick, then load opt defaults before changing to dynamic voltage control for the first time. 100.5 is fine. It's when the BCLK or strap is high enough that turbo multipliers are not being used that adaptive fails... since turbo voltage is only applied when turbo multipliers are used. eg, I run 24x200 very often... can't use adaptive.


Thanks just tried it but it still freezes. I always liked Asus products but this time it is finicky.. Adaptive mode doesn't work and I need to have turbo mode enabled. Bit weird..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thanks just tried it but it still freezes. I always liked Asus products but this time it is finicky.. Adaptive mode doesn't work and I need to have turbo mode enabled. Bit weird..


it works.. post bios screen shots and let's have a look.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> it works.. post bios screen shots and let's have a look.


What do you need? Voltages? Boot settings?


----------



## Mr-Dark

Hello

there is no voltage for cache on 6700k right ? Once we stabilize the core we push the cache to the Max stable multi right ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> What do you need? Voltages? Boot settings?


post to bios with a USB stick in any port, hit F12 on every relevant bios page, then esc to boot to windows. open the stick, select the bmp files you just put there, rt click >send to> compressed zip folder (if the file is >2Gb it won't upload so split the pack into 2 zip folders). POst the zip file here.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Dark*
> 
> Hello
> 
> there is no voltage for cache on 6700k right ? Once we stabilize the core we push the cache to the Max stable multi right ?


Hey bud, there's no separate voltage rail for cache on z170... comes off of vcore. so yes, run cache up until the system can;t last thru your stability test. Cache .. use AID64 cache test.


----------



## jleslie246

This info is probably in here somewhere, but what is the best position for an EK Supremacy EVO on a 6700k? Horizontal or vertical (and inlet top or bottom?).

Im also considering a mono block for my Asus Hero Z170 mb. Anyone try one of these out yet?

Thank you in advance.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> post to bios with a USB stick in any port, hit F12 on every relevant bios page, then esc to boot to windows. open the stick, select the bmp files you just put there, rt click >send to> compressed zip folder (if the file is >2Gb it won't upload so split the pack into 2 zip folders). POst the zip file here.


I knew that







I didn't know what you needed screenshots of XD But I just took some screenshots. They are attached. Thanks for the help!

UEFIscreenshots17-9-2016.zip 1841k .zip file


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I knew that
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't know what you needed screenshots of XD But I just took some screenshots. They are attached. Thanks for the help!
> 
> UEFIscreenshots17-9-2016.zip 1841k .zip file


okay - so that's before a clrcmos or "load optimized defaults..

save your settings and then load opt defaults F10 and re-enter bios:
change only those settings listed here (well except for things like boot order and the like)
1) set XMP (if you must - best to do ram manually)
2) synch cores, all cores to 47
3) cpusvid - AUTO ! adaptive needs the com link between the vrm and cpu open since it uses the VID table.
4) max cache ratio - 43
5) min cache - auto, this is important.
6) LLC 5, cpu power phase - optimized
7) core voltage Mode - Adaptrive, offset - Auto, Turbo voltage - 1.35
8) pretty sure that you need to set Windows Boot Manager as your first option in boot order unless you are not using CSM
9) F10 to save and exit.

if it fails to post -, just safe boot (hold down the start button for 4 sec) and check settings, add more vcore since you are now not running the phases in LN2 mode.









You have power phase response to ultra - not using LN2 I assume. Optimized or extreme is all that's needed at these frequencies, and higher. Not necessary until you run above 5.7GHz and even then, it's not always needed. Besides, it heats up the vrms for no good reason at these day-driver frequencies.
If your OS drive is a Raid0, make sure you have a good image of the install.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> okay - so that's before a clrcmos or "load optimized defaults..
> 
> save your settings and then load opt defaults F10 and re-enter bios:
> change only those settings listed here (well except for things like boot order and the like)
> 1) set XMP (if you must - best to do ram manually)
> 2) synch cores, all cores to 47
> 3) cpusvid - AUTO ! adaptive needs the com link between the vrm and cpu open since it uses the VID table.
> 4) max cache ratio - 43
> 5) min cache - auto, this is important.
> 6) LLC 5, cpu power phase - optimized
> 7) core voltage Mode - Adaptrive, offset - Auto, Turbo voltage - 1.35
> 8) pretty sure that you need to set Windows Boot Manager as your first option in boot order unless you are not using CSM
> 9) F10 to save and exit.
> 
> if it fails to post -, just safe boot (hold down the start button for 4 sec) and check settings, add more vcore since you are now not running the phases in LN2 mode.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have power phase response to ultra - not using LN2 I assume. Optimized or extreme is all that's needed at these frequencies, and higher. Not necessary until you run above 5.7GHz and even then, it's not always needed. Besides, it heats up the vrms for no good reason at these day-driver frequencies.
> If your OS drive is a Raid0, make sure you have a good image of the install.


Thanks that did it! I just tried to leave the settings and enabled svid and auto cache min ratio and it booted! Thank you


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Okay so I am done overclocking and settled for 4.7 GHz at 1.35 V (4.8 needs 1.435 V which is too much of a jump for me). I have enabled all C-states and other power saving stuff. When I want to enable Adaptive Voltage to allow the voltage to drop, my PC freezes. Fiddeling with the offset doesn't help either..


Quote:


> When I want to enable Adaptive Voltage to allow the voltage to drop, my PC freezes.


Make sure "CPU SVID Support" and "Min. CPU Cache Ratio" are set to the default Auto.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Make sure "CPU SVID Support" and "Min. CPU Cache Ratio" are set to the default Auto.


Yeah I did that and it worked. Why are you quoting that?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Thanks that did it! I just tried to leave the settings and enabled svid and auto cache min ratio and it booted! Thank you


glad it worked.
I would not leave power phase as you had it set. not good for 24/7.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> glad it worked.
> I would not leave power phase as you had it set. not good for 24/7.


I set it to optimized. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I set it to optimized. Thanks for the help!


cool. enjoy.


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Alright... possibly a dumb question here but I can't figure it out...

Issue, motherboard and GPU power light stays on while the PC is off....My system used to FULLY shut down with no lights on with my previous motherboard. Now with this new Asus Z170i ITX Pro Gaming I see that the motherboard LED's stay on, especially the SupremeFX LED. I got rid of Fast boot in the bios and also disabled 1 setting, something like rfc or something...can't remember. Nothing else stays on, just the motherboard LED's and GPU power LEDs....Fix?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Alright... possibly a dumb question here but I can't figure it out...
> 
> Issue, motherboard and GPU power light stays on while the PC is off....My system used to FULLY shut down with no lights on with my previous motherboard. Now with this new Asus Z170i ITX Pro Gaming I see that the motherboard LED's stay on, especially the SupremeFX LED. I got rid of Fast boot in the bios and also disabled 1 setting, something like rfc or something...can't remember. Nothing else stays on, just the motherboard LED's and GPU power LEDs....Fix?


In Uefi: Advanced tab, APM Config (adv power mgmt), set ErP Ready to Enabled


----------



## Cakewalk_S

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Alright... possibly a dumb question here but I can't figure it out...
> 
> Issue, motherboard and GPU power light stays on while the PC is off....My system used to FULLY shut down with no lights on with my previous motherboard. Now with this new Asus Z170i ITX Pro Gaming I see that the motherboard LED's stay on, especially the SupremeFX LED. I got rid of Fast boot in the bios and also disabled 1 setting, something like rfc or something...can't remember. Nothing else stays on, just the motherboard LED's and GPU power LEDs....Fix?
> 
> 
> 
> In Uefi: Advanced tab, APM Config (adv power mgmt), set ErP Ready to Enabled
Click to expand...

Great... now which one?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Cakewalk_S*
> 
> Great... now which one?


I use Enabled(S4+S5)


----------



## TUFinside

Maybe someone can enlighten me, I have the asus gene VIII, and when the NIC (Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V) is in use I can hear a faint but noticeable high pitched sound (what can produce this sound ? CPU, VRM or NIC itself ?). Any help appreciated


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Maybe someone can enlighten me, I have the asus gene VIII, and when the NIC (Intel(R) Ethernet Connection (2) I219-V) is in use I can hear a faint but noticeable high pitched sound (what can produce this sound ? CPU, VRM or NIC itself ?). Any help appreciated


Hmmm. Are you married by chance?


----------



## Groo21

In all seriousness, you can put your finger on various components and listen for a pitch change, that will tell you if it's vibration.

Don't touch metal components on the board with bare skin obviously, or it could end badly for you or the board.

Very briefly covering the holes to your PSU will change pitch too if it's from inside (again, careful).

In a nut shell, you can isolate a noise source by listening for pitch change after modifying the sound medium between you and it.

Edit: Don't touch spinning fan blades either. (The Internet common sense bar might be lower than I expect. )


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> In all seriousness, you can put your finger on various components and listen for a pitch change, that will tell you if it's vibration.
> 
> Don't touch metal components on the board with bare skin obviously, or it could end badly for you or the board.
> 
> Very briefly covering the holes to your PSU will change pitch too if it's from inside (again, careful).
> 
> In a nut shell, you can isolate a noise source by listening for pitch change after modifying the sound medium between you and it.
> 
> Edit: Don't touch spinning fan blades either. (The Internet common sense bar might be lower than I expect. )


I am not married, and never will







well I sorted this issue out, I pushed my modem too hard, with the default settings, sound is gone ! (I had a similar issue with my mouse which made my mobo to produce high pitched noise, reducing polling rate fixed it, who needs 1000Hz polling rate ?)

+rep for you sir


----------



## outofmyheadyo

I want to build a new ITX gaming machine, https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/ chose this motherboard, it boldly states Dual DDR4 4000 (OC) support would it work with this memory kit ( 2x16GB DDR4 3600 15-15-15-35-2T @ 1.35v): http://www.gskill.com/en/product/f4-3600c15d-16gtz the compatibility section on the asus site is not much help all it says it it works with 3000 speed ddr4 wich i already knew, the reason I wanted to check is the last MB i had from ASUS was the Z170A and that one would not work with a 3600kit of dominator platinums.


----------



## jleslie246

My VRM does not go over 37c. Should I still get the full cover EK mobo wather block? or just use the cpu block?


----------



## TUFinside

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> My VRM does not go over 37c. Should I still get the full cover EK mobo wather block? or just use the cpu block?


Watercool VRM makes only sense with high overclock, otherwise, just no, or for the look.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *TUFinside*
> 
> Watercool VRM makes only sense with high overclock, otherwise, just no, or for the look.


Watercooling VRM's might enable for a fanless case if the radiator is placed externally. Other than that I can't think of anything. I mean even with watercooling the CPU you can't get near overclocks to get the VRM that hot..


----------



## Paulovic

Hello to all,

I've been reading this forum since I bought my 2 Asus Z170 Deluxe mainboards a year ago.
Unfortunately I have an issue with my mainboards WoL funcionality. First I suspected it was due
to Windows 7, but my problem persists even after upgrading both PCs to Windows 10 and clean install.

My problem:

When enabling "Power On By PCI-E/PCI" in "Advanced/APM Configuration" the WoL functionality works,
but I get spontaneous starts of my two mainboards after about 5 seconds after entering S5 power off mode.

This problems is now also present in BIOS version 1801 for Z170 DELUXE.

I suspect it must be a BIOS bug. I even switched CSM mode to disabled to have an UEFI and not legacy boot,
but things did not change.

I have only 1 enabled LAN card i218V (LAN card 2 I211 is disabled).
Both PCs have a WoL on MagicPacket from S5 enabled in the drivers.

My router is not sending any timed WoL commands.

How do I resolve this problem?

I pinned it down to the LAN cards, because when setting "Power On By PCI-E/PCI to disabled the PCs remain shut down,
but I don't have WoL anymore which is bad.

A screenshot is attached.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulovic*
> 
> ~
> When enabling "Power On By PCI-E/PCI" in "Advanced/APM Configuration" the WoL functionality works,
> but I get spontaneous starts of my two mainboards after about 5 seconds after entering S5 power off mode.
> ~


Setup, via Windows Device Manager, to allow only magic packets to wake using WOL, example (your NICs may have different options to achieve the same thing);

For WOL from power off, disable all wake properties in network adapter advanced properties except wake on magic packet. For WOL from standby, make sure "Only allow a magic packet..." (or something similar) box is checked in power management properties.


----------



## Paulovic

Thanks a lot for the tips, but that's the first thing I tried







. Even with all WoL things disabled in Windows 10 (no checkboxes enabled under WoL Tab) both PCs will restart spontaneuously and will remain shut down after the 3 - 4th shutdown attempt. This does not seem to be a driver issue, because just by enabling "Wake from PCI-E/PCI card" this issue with the restart begins. I think this must be BIOS bug. On some other forum I read about a H77 mainboard from Asus which had the same problems. After a shutdown an interrupt has been sent to the USB controller and also enabled WoL on this event. This must have something to do with USB. Before enabling the UEFI Bios mode (so CSM was enabled) I could tell 100% for sure when the PC would restart because the USB ports remained powered (NUM lock stayed on). With CSM off the USB is not powered anymore. I have 2 identical PCs and this thing seems to be rather a bug than a hardware failure which is unlikely to occur on both machines at once.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Watercooling VRM's might enable for a fanless case if the radiator is placed externally. Other than that I can't think of anything. I mean even with watercooling the CPU you can't get near overclocks to get the VRM that hot..


Honestly, if watercooling the VRM seems like the only viable option in a Z170 build, then one probably needs to rethink their system layout.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulovic*
> 
> Thanks a lot for the tips, but that's the first thing I tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . Even with all WoL things disabled in Windows 10 (no checkboxes enabled under WoL Tab) both PCs will restart spontaneuously and will remain shut down after the 3 - 4th shutdown attempt. This does not seem to be a driver issue, because just by enabling "Wake from PCI-E/PCI card" this issue with the restart begins. I think this must be BIOS bug. On some other forum I read about a H77 mainboard from Asus which had the same problems. After a shutdown an interrupt has been sent to the USB controller and also enabled WoL on this event. This must have something to do with USB. Before enabling the UEFI Bios mode (so CSM was enabled) I could tell 100% for sure when the PC would restart because the USB ports remained powered (NUM lock stayed on). With CSM off the USB is not powered anymore. I have 2 identical PCs and this thing seems to be rather a bug than a hardware failure which is unlikely to occur on both machines at once.


have you enabled ErP??


----------



## Paulovic

No I don't have it enabled, because it would disable WoL functionality. I want to use WoL but its current implementation in the BIOS is buggy I think.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulovic*
> 
> No I don't have it enabled, because it would disable WoL functionality. I want to use WoL but its current implementation in the BIOS is buggy I think.


Yeah sorry - I use WoL (or for that matter, wake on anything, especially LAN) very rarely. There are folks here much more knowledgeable about this than me.. and you are one of them.


----------



## Paulovic

No problem. Well I'm no expert in this topic, but rather an annoyed user who wants to use the feature as intended but it seems to be buggy. I own an ASUS Z97 Pro Mainboard too, which has no problem with this setting. I contacted the ASUS support about this topic but haven't received an answer yet. Is this forum also read by technical staff from ASUS, too?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulovic*
> 
> No problem. Well I'm no expert in this topic, but rather an annoyed user who wants to use the feature as intended but it seems to be buggy. I own an ASUS Z97 Pro Mainboard too, which has no problem with this setting. I contacted the ASUS support about this topic but haven't received an answer yet. *Is this forum also read by technical staff from ASUS, too*?


yes.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Paulovic*
> 
> No problem. Well I'm no expert in this topic, but rather an annoyed user who wants to use the feature as intended but it seems to be buggy. I own an ASUS Z97 Pro Mainboard too, which has no problem with this setting. I contacted the ASUS support about this topic but haven't received an answer yet. Is this forum also read by technical staff from ASUS, too?


Have several Asus based rigs here using WOL and the only issue I've come across is with the Skylake rigs, in that *WOL from shutdown* will not work if Fast Startup is turned on (Windows 10). Thought it was a Win10 thing but it works perfectly with an Asus Ivy Bridge based rig, also running Win10, with Fast Startup turned on. *WOL from standby* (aka sleep or S3) works fine with all rigs.

In the event this isn't a BIOS issue, one can use *WOL from standby* to troubleshoot WOL issues since >powercfg /lastwake can indicate what device last woke the machine. This assumes that what woke from shutdown will also wake from standby. Also, there is >powercfg /devicequery wake_from_any to further troubleshoot. "Wake from PCI-E/PCI card" isn't the same as "Wake from NIC", even WiFi seems to be getting into the waking act these days (WoWLAN).


----------



## mtrai

Bios 2202 is out for a number of motherboards.

Only things listed as usual is not much:

Z170-A BIOS 2202
1.CPU uCode update
2.Support more PCIe-1394 devices.
File Size 8.44 MBytes

/edit Adding question to my initial post on the new bios.

Please explain this to me.

*1.CPU uCode update* As I understand, this is update to what CPUs the motherboard can read correctly, and is normally used when new cpus are coming for that motherboard.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Bios 2202 is out for a number of motherboards.
> 
> Only things listed as usual is not much:
> 
> Z170-A BIOS 2202
> 1.CPU uCode update
> 2.Support more PCIe-1394 devices.
> File Size 8.44 MBytes


Seriously? I just updated to 2001 today XD Quick question: Will it work if I backup my OC profile to an USB and then restore it after flashing the BIOS.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Seriously? I just updated to 2001 today XD Quick question: Will it work if I backup my OC profile to an USB and then restore it after flashing the BIOS.


It is not recommended to restore overclock settings across bios version as we really do not know what all changed. When I update I start with new bios and start manually entering my old values if I have issues rebooting. I have seen voltage tables change across bios version, and with the last couple of bios I have needed less voltage to my CPU, SA, and VCCIO for the same stable overclock. I also noted in one the last couple of recent version it actually overvolted what I manually entered in the SA and VCCIO, however I changed them to auto for a change and now they both use less voltage then I used to have to enter.


----------



## Silent Scone

BIOS OC Profiles are restricted to the builds they are saved upon.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> It is not recommended to restore overclock settings across bios version as we really do not know what all changed. When I update I start with new bios and start manually entering my old values if I have issues rebooting. I have seen voltage tables change across bios version, and with the last couple of bios I have needed less voltage to my CPU, SA, and VCCIO for the same stable overclock. I also noted in one the last couple of recent version it actually overvolted what I manually entered in the SA and VCCIO, however I changed them to auto for a change and now they both use less voltage then I used to have to enter.


Right makes sense..
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> BIOS OC Profiles are restricted to the builds they are saved upon.


Yeah but I just update my bios







I won't swap out the board









Thanks lads


----------



## mtrai

If it helps I have been finding these last 2 (bios 2201 and 2202 ) to require so much less tweaking then the previous bios as well boots up faster even with XMP, ss it seems the ram training is much faster.

I only have to set, Core clock, ring clock, core voltage, ram voltage, lvl 5, extreme and 120% cpu power now vs previous bios where I had to work with a number of other bios settings. It takes me longer now to update the bios then change the few settings I need to.

On a different note...please people that are more knowledgeable explain this to me.

*1.CPU uCode update* As I understand, this is update to what CPUs the motherboard can read correctly, and is normally used when new cpus are coming for that motherboard.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Right makes sense..
> Yeah but I just update my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't swap out the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lads


If it wasn't clear, I meant BIOS build...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it wasn't clear, I meant BIOS build...


Whoops silly me. Sorry. Thanks for the clarification.


----------



## misoonigiri

With HERO BIOS 2202, my system freezes when exiting the Optimize Fans / QFan Tuning window. Didn't get this with earlier BIOSes 0802 thru to 2001.
Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on OK > Calibration proceeds > Results appears > Click on OK > Mouse & system freeze
Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on CANCEL > Mouse & system freeze

Loaded optimized default settings, rebooted to try again - same problem. I went back to BIOS 2001 and it works again.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> With HERO BIOS 2202, my system freezes when exiting the Optimize Fans / QFan Tuning window. Didn't get this with earlier BIOSes 0802 thru to 2001.
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on OK > Calibration proceeds > Results appears > Click on OK > Mouse & system freeze
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on CANCEL > Mouse & system freeze
> 
> Loaded optimized default settings, rebooted to try again - same problem. I went back to BIOS 2001 and it works again.


What fans are connected to the system and on what headers?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> With HERO BIOS 2202, my system freezes when exiting the Optimize Fans / QFan Tuning window. Didn't get this with earlier BIOSes 0802 thru to 2001.
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on OK > Calibration proceeds > Results appears > Click on OK > Mouse & system freeze
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on CANCEL > Mouse & system freeze
> 
> Loaded optimized default settings, rebooted to try again - same problem. I went back to BIOS 2001 and it works again.


Mate, can i ask how you update your bios, do you use flashback, or put bios on usb stick and load from within the bios ? cheers


----------



## thazix

I'm trying to run Corsair 2x8GB 3000Mhz on a Z170-A with a locked 6700. Enabling XMP boots into Windows fine but unfortunately the system is unstable. Severely degraded performance of my 850 EVO to name one example.

I tried adjusting things manually aswell as some lower frequencies according to what i've read/searched online but have had no luck so far. I'm not well versed in the finer details of overclocking either which doesn't help. Am I correct in assuming i'm stuck at default 2133 here?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Bios 2202 is out for a number of motherboards.
> 
> Only things listed as usual is not much:
> 
> Z170-A BIOS 2202
> 1.CPU uCode update
> 2.Support more PCIe-1394 devices.
> File Size 8.44 MBytes
> 
> /edit Adding question to my initial post on the new bios.
> 
> Please explain this to me.
> 
> *1.CPU uCode update* As I understand, this is update to what CPUs the motherboard can read correctly, and is normally used when new cpus are coming for that motherboard.


uCode is Micro Code... this is the low level code that controls the cpu logic processors... a MC update may or may not be for "future cpus" most times it is to update processing. eg, there have been some processing errors traced back to intel microcode, this can be patched via a windows update until a bios update is released.


----------



## Raghar

Folks I'm running Furmark now, and I see on 12 V line 11.904. But multimeter shows 12.12 V when I read the stuff on second CPU connector. Any ideas what can cause that?
It's Z170 Ranger.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> uCode is Micro Code... this is the low level code that controls the cpu logic processors... a MC update may or may not be for "future cpus" most times it is to update processing. eg, there have been some processing errors traced back to intel microcode, this can be patched via a windows update until a bios update is released.


FWIW, this update is new uCode 3A for Kabylake. No update for Skylake, still the ancient 74. A2 appears to be the latest for Skylake.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> What fans are connected to the system and on what headers?


1. Noctua A15 pwm (from NH-D15s) on cpu_fan
2. Noctua F12 pwm on cpu_opt
3. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan4
4. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan2
5. Noctua A14 ippc 2000 pwm on cha_fan1

Thanks
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Mate, can i ask how you update your bios, do you use flashback, or put bios on usb stick and load from within the bios ? cheers


Flashback, and loaded optimized defaults before & after


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 1. Noctua A15 pwm (from NH-D15s) on cpu_fan
> 2. Noctua F12 pwm on cpu_opt
> 3. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan4
> 4. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan2
> 5. Noctua A14 ippc 2000 pwm on cha_fan1
> 
> Thanks
> Flashback, and loaded optimized defaults before & after


Cheers


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 1. Noctua A15 pwm (from NH-D15s) on cpu_fan
> 2. Noctua F12 pwm on cpu_opt
> 3. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan4
> 4. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan2
> 5. Noctua A14 ippc 2000 pwm on cha_fan1
> 
> Thanks
> Flashback, and loaded optimized defaults before & after


Oh forgot, what size and make of usb stick do you use, and is it usb 2 or 3, i have tried 3 different sticks and none work for me.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 1. Noctua A15 pwm (from NH-D15s) on cpu_fan
> 2. Noctua F12 pwm on cpu_opt
> 3. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan4
> 4. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan2
> 5. Noctua A14 ippc 2000 pwm on cha_fan1
> 
> Thanks


Have you tried tuning each individual fan connected one at a time, starting with CPU_FAN and seeing when the freeze occurs?


----------



## reqq

Updated my bios to 2200 and now adaptive mode doesnt work anymore. It just stand at the turbo vcore. Anyone else have this problem with new bios?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Oh forgot, what size and make of usb stick do you use, and is it usb 2 or 3, i have tried 3 different sticks and none work for me.


Mine are mainly SanDisk sticks. The one I use for Flashback is SanDisk Ultra Flair 16GB USB3.0

BTW did u forget to rename the file accordingly for flashback? Eg for the HERO it needs to be M8H.CAP
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Have you tried tuning each individual fan connected one at a time, starting with CPU_FAN and seeing when the freeze occurs?


I may try during the weekend when I have more time & energy. Meanwhile hoping to hear from other HERO users









BTW any harm if I skip fan tuning and use the same pwm fan curves I've been using?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Mine are mainly SanDisk sticks. The one I use for Flashback is SanDisk Ultra Flair 16GB USB3.0
> 
> BTW did u forget to rename the file accordingly for flashback? Eg for the HERO it needs to be M8H.CAP
> I may try during the weekend when I have more time & energy. Meanwhile hoping to hear from other HERO users


Yeh i rename correctly, i think its my old usb sticks, will buy a new one like you use, cheers

This stick you use http://www.johnlewis.com/sandisk-ultra-flair-usb-3-0-flash-drive-16gb/p2595140?sku=235879621&s_kwcid=2dx92700012711803408&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=CKGD5_yYss8CFQd2cgodhL8LxA&gclsrc=ds


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Mine are mainly SanDisk sticks. The one I use for Flashback is SanDisk Ultra Flair 16GB USB3.0
> 
> BTW did u forget to rename the file accordingly for flashback? Eg for the HERO it needs to be M8H.CAP
> I may try during the weekend when I have more time & energy. Meanwhile hoping to hear from other HERO users
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW any harm if I skip fan tuning and use the same pwm fan curves I've been using?


If temps are ok then no harm at all.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Yeh i rename correctly, i think its my old usb sticks, will buy a new one like you use, cheers
> 
> This stick you use http://www.johnlewis.com/sandisk-ultra-flair-usb-3-0-flash-drive-16gb/p2595140?sku=235879621&s_kwcid=2dx92700012711803408&tmad=c&tmcampid=2&gclid=CKGD5_yYss8CFQd2cgodhL8LxA&gclsrc=ds


Yes I'm using that one, but at £6.95 is that relatively costly for you there?
I got mine relatively cheap after some coupon discount, at around 4.50 USD

I believe a smaller one sized one, or cheaper SanDisk model will work fine too. There are some SanDisk sticks with atrociously low write speeds, just avoid those


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If temps are ok then no harm at all.


Ah thanks. I was wondering if the fan tuning was only to determine the minimum cutoff setting, or if there's more to it


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Yes I'm using that one, but at £6.95 is that relatively costly for you there?
> I got mine relatively cheap after some coupon discount, at around 4.50 USD
> 
> I believe a smaller one sized one, or cheaper SanDisk model will work fine too. There are some SanDisk sticks with atrociously low write speeds, just avoid those


Actually cheap for me here in the UK, normally like £14, thx for info, i guess your stick is formatted to fat32 also and bios file only thing put on the stick and not in a folder.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Actually cheap for me here in the UK, normally like £14, thx for info, i guess your stick is formatted to fat32 also and bios file only thing put on the stick and not in a folder.


Yes the bios file copied to root directory, not in folder. Stick formatted to fat32 "single partition" not multiple partition. But I have other files & folders inside too, as I also use this stick for running Linux/Ubuntu live

Hope you get flashback working, good luck!

Edit: Just so you know, the metallic body of that usb stick get really hot during use - I don't know if that is peculiar or just good cooling?! But it works OK and you can handle the stick using the black plastic rim


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Yes the bios file copied to root directory, not in folder. Stick formatted to fat32 "single partition" not multiple partition. But I have other files & folders inside too, as I also use this stick for running Linux/Ubuntu live
> 
> Hope you get flashback working, good luck!


Cheers, thx for all your help.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> Updated my bios to 2200 and now adaptive mode doesnt work anymore. It just stand at the turbo vcore. Anyone else have this problem with new bios?


verify that EIST (speedstep) is enabled in bios, and then open windows power plan and either select "Balanced" or > advanced power settings, Min Proc State = 0% in what ever power preset you are using.


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> verify that EIST (speedstep) is enabled in bios, and then open windows power plan and either select "Balanced" or > advanced power settings, Min Proc State = 0% in what ever power preset you are using.


But it worked without those enabled before?

edit: doesnt go down with your suggestions either..And i cant revert back to 1801..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> But it worked without those enabled before?
> 
> edit: doesnt go down with your suggestions either..And i cant revert back to 1801..


not sure what you have going on there.., the cpu cannot down clock if EIST is disabled... and will not if the power plan is set incorrectly (which windows will do following instability BSOD).


----------



## Origondoo

Hey everyone. I have an issue with overclocking on the M8 Ranger (bios 2202).

I set the voltage to manual override 1.275V and 4.5GHz. LLC set to level 5. But still the core voltage goes up to 1.4V. Anyone ideas what I'm doing wrong?

EDIT: solved the issue. had to disable the CPU VID Support, so CPU doesn't communicate to VRM controller


----------



## reqq

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> not sure what you have going on there.., the cpu cannot down clock if EIST is disabled... and will not if the power plan is set incorrectly (which windows will do following instability BSOD).


When i was using 1801 bios used adaptive mode at 1.340 turbo with speedstep off and powerplan set at cpu minimum speed at 100%. I got vcore reading with hwmonitor and cpuz that was shifting from 0.9-1.2 doing normal light windows tasks. Then under gaming it would jump to my set 1.34 and stay there until i quit the game. Now my vcore stays at 1.34 all the time. So you saying those reading was faulty? But how can the idle temp be lower then they are right now?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *reqq*
> 
> When i was using 1801 bios used adaptive mode at 1.340 turbo with speedstep off and powerplan set at cpu minimum speed at 100%. I got vcore reading with hwmonitor and cpuz that was shifting from 0.9-1.2 doing normal light windows tasks. Then under gaming it would jump to my set 1.34 and stay there until i quit the game. Now my vcore stays at 1.34 all the time. So you saying those reading was faulty? But how can the idle temp be lower then they are right now?


Hello

As @Jpmboy noted above VCORE will not downclock with the settings configured as you state. The voltage values that were reported by HWMonitor were the result of per core power shedding which is a completely different animal.


----------



## Daytraders

Guys, can someone check the following for me, i have a skylake 6700k and a asus ranger viii motherboard, when i open up device manager in control panel then chouce System devices, i have a listing for "Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901" , is this correct ? should it be there, also i notice i have listing for "PCI standard host CPU bridge" with driver dated 21/06/2006 Microsoft Provider, seemns old for me and not provided by intel.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Guys, can someone check the following for me, i have a skylake 6700k and a asus ranger viii motherboard, when i open up device manager in control panel then chouce System devices, i have a listing for "Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) PCIe Controller (x16) - 1901" , is this correct ? should it be there, also i notice i have listing for "PCI standard host CPU bridge" with driver dated 21/06/2006 Microsoft Provider, seemns old for me and not provided by intel.


On the Hero I have the 1st item, but the 2nd not exactly. I also have tons of ms drivers dated 21-Jun-06, but its seems to be that way even with past Windows. Not sure how true, but someone posted:
Quote:


> The "Microsoft provided drivers" are actually provided by the manufacturers and are not written by Microsoft. The date such as you note above are the dates these drivers are certified by Microsoft and posted in the Windows Update Catalog and are not the actual date they were published by the manufacturer.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> On the Hero I have the 1st item, but the 2nd not exactly. I also have tons of ms drivers dated 21-Jun-06, but its seems to be that way even with past Windows. Not sure how true, but someone posted:


Thx for reply, puts my mind at rest now, cheers


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> On the Hero I have the 1st item, but the 2nd not exactly. I also have tons of ms drivers dated 21-Jun-06, but its seems to be that way even with past Windows. Not sure how true, but someone posted:


I just updated PCI standard host CPU bridge driver, and now it gives me same as you, the new listing that i did not have, the other "Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) Host Bridge/Dram Registers - 191F"


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx for reply, puts my mind at rest now, cheers


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I just updated PCI standard host CPU bridge driver, and now it gives me same as you, the new listing that i did not have, the other "Intel(R) Xeon(R) E3 - 1200/1500 v5/6th Gen Intel(R) Core(TM) Host Bridge/Dram Registers - 191F"


Welcome, and cheers!


----------



## xzamples

how to change mac address for the MAXIMUS VIII GENE nic?


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how to change mac address for the MAXIMUS VIII GENE nic?


Hello
Edit the BIOS file and reflash.


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> Edit the BIOS file and reflash.


Hey,

How exactly can I do this?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> how to change mac address for the MAXIMUS VIII GENE nic?


It can be changed in Windows.....Device Manager--->Network adapters--->Intel(R) Ethernet....--->Properties--->Advanced--->Legally Administered Address (enter the new one and restart)

Changing in the BIOS is more complex but may be required depending on why you need to change the address.


----------



## jleslie246

Has anyone gotten the Asus fan extension card yet? I hear they are out now in limited numbers.


----------



## hotbrass

I see none for sale anywhere except Germany. I guess Asus isnt supporting it anymore.


----------



## EliteGhost

Why did ASUS remove the 0702 Bios for the Z170-WS? Hopefully there was nothing wrong with it


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> It can be changed in Windows.....Device Manager--->Network adapters--->Intel(R) Ethernet....--->Properties--->Advanced--->Legally Administered Address (enter the new one and restart)
> 
> Changing in the BIOS is more complex but may be required depending on why you need to change the address.


it's for privacy reasons


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> it's for privacy reasons


You should be fine provided Windows is your OS.


----------



## jleslie246

I started having extremely long postbtimes (4 minutes+). I tried to update to bios 2202 on my hero board and got a q code of F4. It won't post. Then cleared cmos back to 1701. Now slow post times again. Any tips?


----------



## xzamples

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You should be fine provided Windows is your OS.


i've fully customized it it, ran various tools and made adjustments to make sure as much of the telemetry is gone

edited hosts file, firewall settings, router firewall, etc.

it is possibly to shut a lot of windows telemetry off

i understand somethings you cannot but i believe after a few months or years we will be able to turn full telemetry off


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i've fully customized it it, ran various tools and made adjustments to make sure as much of the telemetry is gone
> 
> edited hosts file, firewall settings, router firewall, etc.
> 
> it is possibly to shut a lot of windows telemetry off
> 
> *i understand somethings you cannot but i believe after a few months or years we will be able to turn full telemetry off*


lol - months or years? I'd rather not have those "understandings".


----------



## jleslie246

Hero board operating at 10base-T. any tips for speeding it up? I think it happened when I changed to bios 2202

EDIT/UPDATE: never mind. bad cable.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Right makes sense..
> Yeah but I just update my bios
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I won't swap out the board
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks lads


On my sabertooth
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> If it wasn't clear, I meant BIOS build...


I twas to me, however I feel the need to point out this is disabled by ASUS back on my AMD Sabertooth they have 3 updates in a row that saved the OC profiles from the previous bios build as well as cou
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i've fully customized it it, ran various tools and made adjustments to make sure as much of the telemetry is gone
> 
> edited hosts file, firewall settings, router firewall, etc.
> 
> it is possibly to shut a lot of windows telemetry off
> 
> i understand somethings you cannot but i believe after a few months or years we will be able to turn full telemetry off


Yes it is already possible, check out https://forums.mydigitallife.info/forums/54-Windows-10 plenty of tools available there but beware you can break essential parts of Win 10 in doing so. It is up to you.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *xzamples*
> 
> i've fully customized it it, ran various tools and made adjustments to make sure as much of the telemetry is gone
> 
> edited hosts file, firewall settings, router firewall, etc.
> 
> it is possibly to shut a lot of windows telemetry off
> 
> i understand somethings you cannot but i believe after a few months or years we will be able to turn full telemetry off


Yes it is already possible, check out https://forums.mydigitallife.info/forums/54-Windows-10 plenty of tools available there but beware you can break essential parts of Win 10 in doing so. It is up to you.


----------



## no1yak

New BIOS for the Z170-WS 0801 - if you haven't already got it.


----------



## EliteGhost

So what did ASUS release 0702 by mistake? The support for this board sucks


----------



## no1yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> So what did ASUS release 0702 by mistake? The support for this board sucks


Release 0702 had a bug that showed an unknown device in Device Manager. In 0801 this has been fixed.
I doubt that the Z170-ws is one of Asus's bigger selling boards, so not much in the way of dedicated forums.
I had the Z97-ws before and it was so stable and reliable that I went for the 170 version and I've not been disappointed.


----------



## EliteGhost

Well then your lucky, I'm on my 5th board.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Well then your lucky, I'm on my 5th board.


lol - that's an entertaining thought if nothing else. Ever stop to think you might be doing something wrong?

5 boards!


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> lol - that's an entertaining thought if nothing else. Ever stop to think you might be doing something wrong?
> 
> 5 boards!


I know I either have the worst luck, or newegg had a bad batch of the boards.

1st board constantly locked up at bios
2nd board was doa, would not post, only CPU fan would spin.
3rd board worked for 3 months until the rear USB 3.0 ports died.
4th board came with a chipped and broken heat sink.
5th board is going great so far!


----------



## [email protected]

http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/10/05/asus-announces-support-next-generation-lga-1151-socket-processors/


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/10/05/asus-announces-support-next-generation-lga-1151-socket-processors/


when can we expect the new cpus to launch?


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when can we expect the new cpus to launch?


That's all under nda.


----------



## Raghar

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when can we expect the new cpus to launch?


If they are announcing it now, month later.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Ra[email protected]*
> 
> That's all under nda.


cool.


----------



## oparr

Isn't Kaby Lake pretty much written in both firmware and "stone" by now? So why is Asus still referring to it as just "Next Gen"? Heck, we even know the flagship KB CPU is an I7 7700K...Why do I get the feeling there's more to this announcement than meets the eye?

http://www.pcworld.com/article/3127250/hardware/intel-kaby-lake-review-what-optimization-can-do-for-a-14nm-cpu.html
Quote:


> If your PC world tends to swing desktop, know that what we're only looking at laptop Kaby Lake performance. *Desktop CPUs (and quad-core laptop chips) are due early next year*.


Since this is a "next generation" CPU, and not a Skylake refresh like Devil's Canyon was for Haswell, I'm guessing all its features won't be realized until the "next generation" chipset.

http://www.pcgamesn.com/intel/intel-kaby-lake-benchmarks
http://www.itechpost.com/articles/37064/20161006/intel-kaby-lake-tested-slight-performance-boost-confirmed.htm


----------



## MattTheRadarTec

I apologize if this post is somewhat vague but I am currently not at home with my PC to give all information that may be required.

Asus z170-a mobo I5 6600k skylake processor Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual HyperX fury DDR4 2400 8gb (2x4)

I just build my first pc and everything worked great for the first few days. Quick and snappy, ran games amazingly at ultra settings for 1080p, everything I had hoped for. I was curious about overclocking just because I knew my PC could handle it. I read the nice mobo box advertising for "5 Way Optimization!!" I went into the bios and did the quick overclock feature which said it bumped me up to 4.2mhz and it was running the same if not a little faster, no issues whatsoever. So then I downloaded the AI Suite 3, and watched the how to video by JJ. I went through the steps shown and started the overclocking process. It completed and showed me that my overclock settled at a stable 4.5mhz which I thought was awesome. I began to notice that windows wasn't quite as snappy as it was before and games had a big drop in fps, lowest being around 35-40(American truck Simulator at highest settings). I was trying to find info on just getting my PC back to its original state and read that if I go into the bios I could do just that. I entered the bios and the only reverting option found was when I pressed exit (or quit, I don't remember) and it gave me the option to load optimized defaults which i did. I believe it went back to the 4.2mhz that it had before but yet I'm still expierincing a bit of a lag in any application.

What gives? How can I make this better or get it back to how it was when I built it 4 days ago???


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MattTheRadarTec*
> 
> I apologize if this post is somewhat vague but I am currently not at home with my PC to give all information that may be required.
> 
> Asus z170-a mobo I5 6600k skylake processor Asus GeForce GTX 1060 Dual HyperX fury DDR4 2400 8gb (2x4)
> 
> I just build my first pc and everything worked great for the first few days. Quick and snappy, ran games amazingly at ultra settings for 1080p, everything I had hoped for. I was curious about overclocking just because I knew my PC could handle it. I read the nice mobo box advertising for "5 Way Optimization!!" I went into the bios and did the quick overclock feature which said it bumped me up to 4.2mhz and it was running the same if not a little faster, no issues whatsoever. So then I downloaded the AI Suite 3, and watched the how to video by JJ. I went through the steps shown and started the overclocking process. It completed and showed me that my overclock settled at a stable 4.5mhz which I thought was awesome. I began to notice that windows wasn't quite as snappy as it was before and games had a big drop in fps, lowest being around 35-40(American truck Simulator at highest settings). I was trying to find info on just getting my PC back to its original state and read that if I go into the bios I could do just that. I entered the bios and the only reverting option found was when I pressed exit (or quit, I don't remember) and it gave me the option to load optimized defaults which i did. I believe it went back to the 4.2mhz that it had before but yet I'm still expierincing a bit of a lag in any application.
> 
> What gives? How can I make this better or get it back to how it was when I built it 4 days ago???


if the original "good" condition was basically an untouched bios with no OC, look in your manual for how to do a CLRCMOS. this will return the MB to the out-of-box condition. Later if you want to oc the rig, post back and we can help... but please fill out rigbuilder and add you equipment to your signature block (how-to link in my sig).


----------



## MattTheRadarTec

Will do and thanks!!!


----------



## czarek

I just installed 0801 on my Z170-WS and had to go back to 0602 I had installed previously.
0801 has issue with RAID. In EZ-Config you can't enable it at all. It loops to the same point after restart. After switching it to RAID mode in advanced panel, it still doesn't pick up my RAID volume.
I'm using 2 Samsung 950 PRO NVMe SSDs in RAID 0.


----------



## Daytraders

My skylake 6700K seems to be throttling at 80c, i thought it was 100c before it throttles, so i done some googling, and it seems if some bios settings are on auto/enabled, the cpu will throttle at just 80c, anyone know where these settings cTDP and SDP are in the asus ranger viii bios and what there named ?
Quote:


> Unlikely as it may appear, your 6700K is "Throttling".
> 
> 6th Generation processors have 2 new features which can invoke throttling at 80C. This is described in the following Datasheet: 6th Generation Intel® Core™ Processor Family Datasheet, Volume 1 of 2 - http://www.intel.com/content/dam/www/public/us/en/docum...
> 
> (1) See Section 5.1.4 - Configurable TDP (cTDP). Allows Thermal Design Power (TDP) to be configured "Up" or "Down" in BIOS.
> 
> (2) See Section 5.1.7 - Scenario Design Power (SDP). If "cTDP Down" is in "Auto" or "Enabled" in BIOS, then Thermal Control Circuit (TCC) activation is 80C.
> 
> These new features are designed to keep Core temperatures from exceeding 80C, when loads such as Prime95 v28.7 or heavy transcoding, both of which use AVX code, force the processor to continually operate near TjMax (100C).
> 
> You might want to look in BIOS to see if cTDP and SDP are in Auto or Enabled by default.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

Was wondering on the Z170-WS if you raid two U.2 drives using a hyper m.2-u.2 adapter will there be any free sata ports? Run out of space for steam drive. Currently boot drive is on a single U.2 intel 750 400gb and steam drive is two intel 530s in raid 0. If I get another 400gb drive that would be my best bet for a cost effective upgrade?

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> Hi,
> 
> Was wondering on the Z170-WS if you raid two U.2 drives using a hyper m.2-u.2 adapter will there be any free sata ports? Run out of space for steam drive. Currently boot drive is on a single U.2 intel 750 400gb and steam drive is two intel 530s in raid 0. If I get another 400gb drive that would be my best bet for a cost effective upgrade?
> 
> Thanks


why raid the OS drive? best to just get a 1.2TB 750.


----------



## davidm71

That would send me over budget but that would be best.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> That would send me over budget but that would be best.


the 400 750 would sell pretty quick...


----------



## Mack42

I've grown to hate the Qfan utility in Asus bios. It always freezes when I click the OK button to save changes after a fan calibration under "Advanced Mode". No difference when using latest bios update. Also, it can never detect the minimum cycle to lower than 60% on my PWM Fractal Design case fans. Yet, if I chose silent mode on them, it will pick a curve that starts at 20%. So obviously they can go lower than 60%. On manual, I am stuck at 60%. There are multiple other inconsistences between modes and PWM/DC. It also totally fails to calibrate any PWM Gentle Typhoon fans, giving bogus values always.

I just want a motherboard where I can pick the fan curves freely, no limits or worthless calibrations. Do I have to switch to Asrock?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I've grown to hate the Qfan utility in Asus bios. It always freezes when I click the OK button to save changes after a fan calibration under "Advanced Mode". No difference when using latest bios update. Also, it can never detect the minimum cycle to lower than 60% on my PWM Fractal Design case fans. Yet, if I chose silent mode on them, it will pick a curve that starts at 20%. So obviously they can go lower than 60%. On manual, I am stuck at 60%. There are multiple other inconsistences between modes and PWM/DC. It also totally fails to calibrate any PWM Gentle Typhoon fans, giving bogus values always.
> 
> I just want a motherboard where I can pick the fan curves freely, no limits or worthless calibrations. Do I have to switch to Asrock?


Cant you use Qfan from the Asus AI Suite ? i use it for the ranger viii and its great, make your own curves.


----------



## JbstormburstADV

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mack42*
> 
> I've grown to hate the Qfan utility in Asus bios. It always freezes when I click the OK button to save changes after a fan calibration under "Advanced Mode". No difference when using latest bios update. Also, it can never detect the minimum cycle to lower than 60% on my PWM Fractal Design case fans. Yet, if I chose silent mode on them, it will pick a curve that starts at 20%. So obviously they can go lower than 60%. On manual, I am stuck at 60%. There are multiple other inconsistences between modes and PWM/DC. It also totally fails to calibrate any PWM Gentle Typhoon fans, giving bogus values always.
> 
> I just want a motherboard where I can pick the fan curves freely, no limits or worthless calibrations. Do I have to switch to Asrock?


As someone who saw this same issue on the Maximus VIII Extreme once upon a time, updating your BIOS might be a big help here.


----------



## Kaeth

I'm trying to decide which board would be the best for me in the Asus Z170 line.

I've narrowed it down to the Pro and the E. It seems the differences are the following. Am I missing anything that justifies the $60 in my case?

*- Memory:* Pro supports higher speeds (I'm buying 3200 Mhz, supported by both.)
*- Graphic:* Pro has onboard DisplayPort (Meaningless to me.)
*- SLI/Crossfire:* Pro has better support (again, won't use)
*- Expansion Slots:* *This seems weird, and I'm not sure the ASUS website is listing this correct.* Pictures of the board show the E having 3 x PCIex1, but the website says it has only 1. Are 2 disabled?
*- Storage:* Identical
*- LAN:* Identical
*- Audio:* Pro has better chipset. I'm not sure it's "enough" better to justify for me. I'd probably be better served through a Sound Card, as a FLAC enthusiast. A few bells and whistles, but mostly pretty gimmicky for onboard audio.
*- USB:* Pro has 3.1A port (whoop-de-doo, it's at the back of the device, front ports matter more)
*- Special Features:* Pro has some bells and whistles, but nothing to write home about. The documentation _*does*_ seem to imply that the E doesn't support front-panel USB 3.0, however.

Anyone have confirmation on Front-Panel USB 3.0 support on the E, and whether the E has 3 PCIe x 1 enabled ports? Or other arguments as to why I should choose the Pro over the E?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> I'm trying to decide which board would be the best for me in the Asus Z170 line.
> 
> I've narrowed it down to the Pro and the E. It seems the differences are the following. Am I missing anything that justifies the $60 in my case?
> 
> *- Memory:* Pro supports higher speeds (I'm buying 3200 Mhz, supported by both.)
> *- Graphic:* Pro has onboard DisplayPort (Meaningless to me.)
> *- SLI/Crossfire:* Pro has better support (again, won't use)
> *- Expansion Slots:* *This seems weird, and I'm not sure the ASUS website is listing this correct.* Pictures of the board show the E having 3 x PCIex1, but the website says it has only 1. Are 2 disabled?
> *- Storage:* Identical
> *- LAN:* Identical
> *- Audio:* Pro has better chipset. I'm not sure it's "enough" better to justify for me. I'd probably be better served through a Sound Card, as a FLAC enthusiast. A few bells and whistles, but mostly pretty gimmicky for onboard audio.
> *- USB:* Pro has 3.1A port (whoop-de-doo, it's at the back of the device, front ports matter more)
> *- Special Features:* Pro has some bells and whistles, but nothing to write home about. The documentation _*does*_ seem to imply that the E doesn't support front-panel USB 3.0, however.
> 
> Anyone have confirmation on Front-Panel USB 3.0 support on the E, and whether the E has 3 PCIe x 1 enabled ports? Or other arguments as to why I should choose the Pro over the E?


Are you comparing the Pro to the M8 Extreme?


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Are you comparing the Pro to the M8 Extreme?


The Z170-Pro to the Z170-E.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> The Z170-Pro to the Z170-E.


the boards are very similar... you seems to be leaning to the Pro. Get it.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> the boards are very similar... you seems to be leaning to the Pro. Get it.


I'm not sure how you read that from my post. The Pro has a couple of more features that I'm not convinced justify the price of the Pro.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> I'm not sure how you read that from my post. The Pro has a couple of more features that I'm not convinced justify the price of the Pro.


well from your last post, then it's the z170-E.


----------



## ithehappy

Guys I have the Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard, but the problem is the USB 3.0 ports won't power on when I turn my system on. My monitor's (U2412M) side panel's USB enabling cable is connected in one of them rear USB 3.0 ports, cause I was forced to plug it there as there are only two USB 2.0 ports and those are occupied with my mouse and keyboard, so I can't plug in monitor's USB enabling cable in 2.0 ports. I lurked in BIOS but couldn't find any such option. I have to detach and then reattach the cable to make it work, but that's a really annoying thing to do, so please tell me if there is a way to have the USB 3.0 ports enabled as soon as I turn on my system automatically without me having to do the detach-attach thing manually.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys I have the Z170 Pro Gaming motherboard, but the problem is the USB 3.0 ports won't power on when I turn my system on. My monitor's (U2412M) side panel's USB enabling cable is connected in one of them rear USB 3.0 ports, cause I was forced to plug it there as there are only two USB 2.0 ports and those are occupied with my mouse and keyboard, so I can't plug in monitor's USB enabling cable in 2.0 ports. I lurked in BIOS but couldn't find any such option. I have to detach and then reattach the cable to make it work, but that's a really annoying thing to do, so please tell me if there is a way to have the USB 3.0 ports enabled as soon as I turn on my system automatically without me having to do the detach-attach thing manually.
> 
> Thanks in advance.


In bios increase PCH VCCIO by a notch or two (*1.05V to 1.075V or so).


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> In bios increase PCH VCCIO by a notch or two (*1.05V to 1.075V or so).


Really? My VCCIO is already more than default value because of using custom XMP profile.

Anyway, I think its my monitor, cause I changed the keyboard and mouse to USB 3.0 ports and monitor to USB 2.0, but still it wouldn't power up with system on. Damn.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Really? My VCCIO is already more than default value because of using custom XMP profile.
> 
> Anyway, I think its my monitor, cause I changed the keyboard and mouse to USB 3.0 ports and monitor to USB 2.0, but still it wouldn't power up with system on. Damn.


there may be 2 VCCIO settings.. one is CPU VCCIO, the other is PCH VCCIO. the later can affect USB.
XMP should not change PCH VCCIO.


----------



## Groo21

has anyone ever figured out the missing device manager device with Asus boards?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> has anyone ever figured out the missing device manager device with Asus boards?


If it only turns up when "Show Hidden Devices" is selected, does it mean the unknown hardware is not present or connected?


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> has anyone ever figured out the missing device manager device with Asus boards?


Give us a screenshot.


----------



## no1yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> has anyone ever figured out the missing device manager device with Asus boards?


As far as I know it's a bug in the bios. My Z170-WS had this Unknown device with bios 0702. Asus fixed it in 0801.


----------



## Groo21

A link to full res: here


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> 
> 
> A link to full res: here


What did you do to change it from "Unknown device" under "Other Devices" previously, to the current "Unknown USB device"?
Mine still remains under "Other Devices" and hidden, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/5040#post_25494898


----------



## Sailordude9980

What is the best way to get a notification that a new bios update is avail for z170?


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> What did you do to change it from "Unknown device" under "Other Devices" previously, to the current "Unknown USB device"?
> Mine still remains under "Other Devices" and hidden, http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/5040#post_25494898


I don't recall if it was a result of the "Kaby Lake" BIOS update or if it was from a windows update. It did indeed move on me.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> I don't recall if it was a result of the "Kaby Lake" BIOS update or if it was from a windows update. It did indeed move on me.


Ah I see, thanks!
My windows 10 setup is up to date, but I'm still on the earlier BIOS - so that makes the BIOS update for Kaby Lake the more likely cause of the change


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> I don't recall if it was a result of the "Kaby Lake" BIOS update or if it was from a windows update. It did indeed move on me.


Mine can move on me too if I pick any driver during the manual update driver process. Needless to say, unknown device is the correct status until this is fixed.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Sailordude9980*
> 
> What is the best way to get a notification that a new bios update is avail for z170?


Bookmark the VIP forum for your motherboard if you don't want to type anything. Example;

http://vip.asus.com/forum/topic.aspx?board_id=1&model=MAXIMUS+VIII+HERO&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> there may be 2 VCCIO settings.. one is CPU VCCIO, the other is PCH VCCIO. the later can affect USB.
> XMP should not change PCH VCCIO.


I looked in BIOS and I don't see any PCH VCCIO option, but there is PCH Core Voltage, are those same?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> I looked in BIOS and I don't see any PCH VCCIO option, but there is PCH Core Voltage, are those same?


you can raise the PCH core voltage incrementally and see if the issue resolves. CPU VCCIO (and VSA) wil help with ram (and bclk) overclocks...


----------



## tblake

I'm seeing a potential issue with a new Maximus VIII Formula installation and wanted to check with the community here if anyone else has seen this. I have two EVGA 1080 FTW video cards successfully running in SLI. The card in the PCIEX16/X8_1 slot is shown at an X4 PCI link speed in the BIOS and AIDA 64. The second card in the PCIEX8_2 slot is correctly shown at X8 speed. Is this something to be concerned about, as I would expect both cards to be at X8 speeds? A couple of notes:

1. I am running the latest BIOS 2202
2. I made sure the Intel chipset driver is the latest version hosted on the ASUS website
3. Both cards are firmly seated in their slots.
4. I am running a 512MB Samsung 950 Pro M.2 card in slot PCIEX4_3 and that slot is set to X4 speed in the BIOS. I installed the M.2 card in this slot to avoid the heat issues seen by installing the card in the onboard M.2 slot. I know this disables some SATA ports but shouldn't affect other PCI slots, right?

This is a water cooled build (custom loop) so my ability to change things around for troubleshooting is pretty minimal. Just curious if anyone else has had this problem or maybe there is an arcane BIOS setting I need to change? Everything is working fine but I want to ensure I am getting the best performance from the card in the first slot. Thanks!


----------



## jleslie246

Anyone know anything about the elusive ASUS Fan Extension card? I really want one for my Hero Z170 board. I heard they only come with the X99 Deluxe board. Ive checked EBay but do not see any.


----------



## Groo21

Here's something.

My Unknown Device just disappeared after I installed a Sound Blaster Z.

So maybe its related to the integrated sound.....


----------



## marsey99

anybody else with a z170 sts flashed to 2202?

i lost overclocking ability and the flash back wont work!


----------



## mtrai

A while back some of us were interested in the SST feature aka Speed shift on the Skylake CPU and not much information was available other then Raja stating the bios would need to be updated by ASUS and he was not sure if and when it would happen for desktops.

Anyhow I am not sure what all has changed since then but it can be enabled. SST is only available on Skylake and Win 10. It was added to Throttlestop to be able to enable it. You do have to re enable SST on sleep, hibernate and reboot. Also they are saying over at techpower up this CPU feature can be enabled in any version of windows I can't test that.

First pic showing no SST


Second pic showing the the options in Throttle stop. When you run throttlestop click the TPL button in the lower right to get to the second screen I am showing where you can enable SST


Third picture now show SST is enabled, not had time to test it out.


Things to keep in mind you have to download the latest throttlestop from techpowerup
https://www.techpowerup.com/downloads/Utilities/ThrottleStop/

Credit goes to them and info can be found in this thread there:
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/intel-speed-shift-technology-skylake.221929/page-2


----------



## seanpatrick

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *marsey99*
> 
> anybody else with a z170 sts flashed to 2202?
> 
> i lost overclocking ability and the flash back wont work!


I stopped upgrading before the microcode update to allow for non-k overclocking. I believe Asus has disabled the ability officially to backwards-update your bios, (someone here could give your more info I'm sure) but there's a way around it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=161898


----------



## unclewebb

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> SST is only available on Skylake and Win 10.


Speed Shift (SST) is a feature of Intel Skylake CPUs. You can turn SST on in any operating system. It would be dead simple for Microsoft to enable Speed Shift in Windows 7 or Windows 8 with a patch but so far, Microsoft has decided not to bother. I have a Core i3-6100 running Windows 7 and Speed Shift works fine.
Quote:


> i lost overclocking ability and the flash back wont work!


Thanks for the info. I was just thinking about flashing my Asus Z170 to the latest bios but I will wait until I have a Kaby Lake.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you can raise the PCH core voltage incrementally and see if the issue resolves. CPU VCCIO (and VSA) wil help with ram (and bclk) overclocks...


I just looked again (sorry for late reply, but really no time), and the default value of the PCH Core voltage is set to 0.984V. Could you give me an idea how much to increase it? I really don't have any idea.


----------



## mtrai

According them over at techpowerup ...the latest Throttlestop can enable it in any windows version. Like I said it has to be re enabled upon sleep, hibernate and of course reboot. And of course you have to have a skylake CPU. I no longer have any systems with anything but windows 10 so could test it.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> According them over at techpowerup ...the latest Throttlestop can enable it in any windows version. Like I said it has to be re enabled upon sleep, hibernate and of course reboot. And of course you have to have a skylake CPU. I no longer have any systems with anything but windows 10 so could test it.


Are you saying this against my query mate?

PS: I have a question, what tool could be used to monitor speeds/benchmarks of RAM modules?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> I just looked again (sorry for late reply, but really no time), and the default value of the PCH Core voltage is set to 0.984V. Could you give me an idea how much to increase it? I really don't have any idea.


would be really helpful if you filled out rigbuilder and added your kit to your sig block.. anyway, the "standard" valur for PCH voltage is displayed in bios. It wilk lbe low in bios unless you set boot performance to max turbo performance. I think normal is 1.000V, each increment shold be 0.0125V so , up it one step at a time. If the issue does not resolve by 1.05-1.075V.. going higher is up to you (I would, but the decision is yours).
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Are you saying this against my query mate?
> 
> PS: I have a question, what tool could be used to monitor speeds/benchmarks of RAM modules?


AID64 memory benchmark.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> would be really helpful if you filled out rigbuilder and added your kit to your sig block.. anyway, the "standard" valur for PCH voltage is displayed in bios. It wilk lbe low in bios unless you set boot performance to max turbo performance. I think normal is 1.000V, each increment shold be 0.0125V so , up it one step at a time. If the issue does not resolve by 1.05-1.075V.. going higher is up to you (I would, but the decision is yours).
> AID64 memory benchmark.


Thanks for the app mate.

However increasing the PCH Core voltage didn't work. Went straight to 1.08V from my default of .984, I personally think its a pretty big increase, still nothing! I simply have to give up on the USB functionality of my monitor, this is really annoying thing though, I just don't know how some things as simple as this gets broken with a system upgrade! No point really!!!


----------



## CALiteral

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *seanpatrick*
> 
> I stopped upgrading before the microcode update to allow for non-k overclocking. I believe Asus has disabled the ability officially to backwards-update your bios, (someone here could give your more info I'm sure) but there's a way around it: http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=161898


That looks so much easier than my way of flashing an old BIOS.

I got a little zealous when I decided I wanted to OC my i3-6100 by flashing back to the old 0403 BIOS. I ended up bricking my board with a bad flash using AFUdos and had to get creative to get a working BIOS back on the chip. This was my solution using an Arduino with SPI and flashrom in linux. Took about an hour and a half to flash, but to my amazement, it actually did the trick.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## MattTheRadarTec

Can anyone give me some insight regaird using the raid config in BIOS? I currently have a 500gb Samsung 750 evo as the sole drive for the rig. I am planning on getting a matching ssd and was just going to run it as another drive. I read a little it about RAID and am just wondering if it's worth it to run them as a raid set up or seperate drives. Thanks!


----------



## jleslie246

I found a unicorn today at MicroCenter in Marietta, GA. The elusive Asus Fan Extension Card. It was just sitting on a shelf near the fans and air CPU coolers. I've been looking since the release of the Z170 boards. So happy.

I just checked their website and it is on there. First time I've seen it available.


----------



## Bdonedge

While playing CS today - my ethernet port cut out. And I say cut out because all other devices on the network still had a connection and my modem's connection signals were fine.

I restarted, and it was fine, turned on CS and it cut out again. Any thoughts? Is my motherboard crapping out?

Have never had the issue before.

Asus VIII Hero Alpha


----------



## jleslie246

this was happening to me also. Turned out to be a bad Ethernet cable.


----------



## 66racer

Hi guys,

Where can I find newer drivers for the Asus z170i Pro Gaming ITX wifi adapter? Asus site is from 11/2015 and we have had a few updated windows builds since then.

I am having network issues on large downloads and want to start with drivers. Not to get off topic but this has happened on both of my windows 10 computers, they loose data connection but the phones still function fine on the network, same band







Hope a driver fixes it otherwise it seems windows 10 is the common denominator.

Thanks!


----------



## czarek

I just tested Z170-WS-ASUS-0902.CAP hoping that PCIE (M.2) RAID issue is fixed. Unfortunately it's just like it was in previous release. Can't enable RAID mode. Asus please fix that.


----------



## ithehappy

Guys please tell me where are the USB options in the BIOS for this board, Z170 Pro Gaming. I bought a K70 LUX keyboard few days ago and it won't power up with the system, have to unplug and replug to make it work, these issues are killing me, same happened with my monitor's USB like I mentioned few days ago. Corsair guys are saying make sure to give full power to USB while booting up but I don't know exactly where the options are. Kindly inform please. I have disabled Fast Boot already.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys please tell me where are the USB options in the BIOS for this board, Z170 Pro Gaming. I bought a K70 LUX keyboard few days ago and it won't power up with the system, have to unplug and replug to make it work, these issues are killing me, same happened with my monitor's USB like I mentioned few days ago. Corsair guys are saying make sure to give full power to USB while booting up but I don't know exactly where the options are. Kindly inform please. I have disabled Fast Boot already.


is this happening after "Load Optimized Defaults"

The USB settings are under Advanced> USB. But... you need to make sure that in windows device manager that the power settings for USB hubs are set to not allow the device to power off (to save energy)... AFAIK.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> is this happening after "Load Optimized Defaults"
> 
> The USB settings are under Advanced> USB. But... you need to make sure that in windows device manager that the power settings for USB hubs are set to not allow the device to power off (to save energy)... AFAIK.


Well it happens with every settings I tried mate. Be it the default optimised settings or the custom XMP profile I am running.

And about that Power Saving thing in Windows 10, do I need the turn off power saving for all the items in the following screenshot?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Well it happens with every settings I tried mate. Be it the default optimised settings or the custom XMP profile I am running.
> 
> And about that Power Saving thing in Windows 10, do I need the turn off power saving for all the items in the following screenshot?


Only hubs have the power control option.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Only hubs have the power control option.


All righty, for me it were three HUBS, changed them all to not save power, will keep posted if this solves anything.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> All righty, for me it were three HUBS, changed them all to not save power, will keep posted if this solves anything.


Also do these things, Power Options - USB settings - USB selective suspend setting - make sure Disabled.

Also in Device Manager, Human Interface Devices - Power Management - untick Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power, on all devices if any listed there.

Also in bios i think you have to have ErP Enabled not on S4 or S5, not sure about this thou, i know i had a similar problem as you and the above fixed it.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Also do these things, Power Options - USB settings - USB selective suspend setting - make sure Disabled.
> 
> Also in Device Manager, Human Interface Devices - Power Management - untick Allow the computer to turn off this device to save power, on all devices if any listed there.
> 
> Also in bios i think you have to have ErP Enabled not on S4 or S5, not sure about this thou, i know i had a similar problem as you and the above fixed it.


Thanks mate. Did it in the Power Options - USB Settings for the Balanced profile I had enabled.

And there are like 14 items under HID, disabling Power saving from all of them. WOW huge list.



But where will I find that ErP thing in BIOS, please tell me that...

PS: Out of those 14 items only the ones labelled with USB ones had the option to disable that Power saving thing, others didn't have that option clickable, rather there was an option called "Allow this device to wake the computer", didn't alter those settings. And the Corsair one also had the Power saving option, disabled it obviously.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Thanks mate. Did it in the Power Options - USB Settings for the Balanced profile I had enabled.
> 
> And there are like 14 items under HID, disabling Power saving from all of them. WOW huge list.
> 
> 
> 
> But where will I find that ErP thing in BIOS, please tell me that...


I done that a year ago, cant remember, someone else will help you there, also in your manual there is a bios section that explains every bios option and where it is, your ErP setting may be correct anyway, also it may not be your problem, but all the other fixes we have given you should fix your problem i would have thought.


----------



## ithehappy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> I done that a year ago, cant remember, someone else will help you there, also in your manual there is a bios section that explains every bios option and where it is, your ErP setting may be correct anyway, also it may not be your problem, but all the other fixes we have given you should fix your problem i would have thought.


Found the ERP option, it was under Advanced Power Management.



That is the default settings.

Update: No change. Didn't change anything in BIOS but even after doing all those Windows 10 changes, nothing! Just had the keyboard problem after turning off PC. Hmm, I am still not mad yet nice.


----------



## jleslie246

I have the hero mb and was curious if the onboard audio is better than the sound blaster 1500 card that I have installed. The sb card is not so pretty imo.


----------



## [email protected]

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have the hero mb and was curious if the onboard audio is better than the sound blaster 1500 card that I have installed. The sb card is not so pretty imo.


Might want to make the comparison yourself. Audio is largely subjective.


----------



## Dan-H

Hi Asus Clan,

I was hoping to get some opinions. I will be building a pair of gaming/programming systems late this year or early 2017.

CPU ( at this moment in time ) is a 6700K Yes I know I should wait for Kaby Lake, but time is not on my side...

I've shortlisted three Z170 ATX boards and am looking for opinions on which one, or perhaps a recommendation for something different.

Pros, cons, strengths, weaknesses.

Price range, around $150 USD, leaning towards ATX size, here are three.

http://pcpartpicker.com/product/TykwrH/asus-motherboard-z170iprogaming
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/8rvZxr/asus-z170-pro-gamingaura-atx-lga1151-motherboard-z170-pro-gamingaura
http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2GcMnQ/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz170xgaming5

Some other notes.
- I don't expect to OC these very far initially. Stability is more important than speed right now..
- I expect the systems to be around for 4+ years and may see a different graphics card, or an M.2 nvme SSD, and additional memory down the road.
- Gaming is a priority, but not the only use
- 6700K is not a done-deal. I haven't ruled out more CPU, but the 6700K is pushing the budget.

here is a rough draft of the build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.00 @ Amazon)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $58.00)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($102.98 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Amazon)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.89 @ OutletPC)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card ($404.89 @ OutletPC)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($85.98 @ Newegg)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $75.00)
*Optical Drive:* Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.79 @ OutletPC)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($98.99 @ My Choice Software)
*Total:* $1428.51

opinions?


----------



## 66racer

Hi

I have a RAID Question with the Asus z170i Pro Gaming.

Is there a way to get RAID 0 with two SATA SSD while using the m.2 slot (m.2 not in RAID). I was hoping to use my 950pro for the OS/Programs and then two 850evo in RAID 0 for data but when I set it to RAID I loose the m.2 drive. I rather not do it in Windows as I dont exactly trust MS with windows 10 to not break it one day.

Thanks


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I have a RAID Question with the Asus z170i Pro Gaming.
> 
> Is there a way to get RAID 0 with two SATA SSD while using the m.2 slot (m.2 not in RAID). I was hoping to use my 950pro for the OS/Programs and then two 850evo in RAID 0 for data but when I set it to RAID I loose the m.2 drive. I rather not do it in Windows as I dont exactly trust MS with windows 10 to not break it one day.
> 
> Thanks


should work just fine. jus set raid in bios and when the raid post screen pops up, hit cntrl-I and set the raid drives, type and stripe.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hi Asus Clan,
> 
> I was hoping to get some opinions. I will be building a pair of gaming/programming systems late this year or early 2017.
> 
> CPU ( at this moment in time ) is a 6700K Yes I know I should wait for Kaby Lake, but time is not on my side...
> 
> I've shortlisted three Z170 ATX boards and am looking for opinions on which one, or perhaps a recommendation for something different.
> 
> Pros, cons, strengths, weaknesses.
> 
> Price range, around $150 USD, leaning towards ATX size, here are three.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/TykwrH/asus-motherboard-z170iprogaming
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/8rvZxr/asus-z170-pro-gamingaura-atx-lga1151-motherboard-z170-pro-gamingaura
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2GcMnQ/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz170xgaming5
> 
> Some other notes.
> - I don't expect to OC these very far initially. Stability is more important than speed right now..
> - I expect the systems to be around for 4+ years and may see a different graphics card, or an M.2 nvme SSD, and additional memory down the road.
> - Gaming is a priority, but not the only use
> - 6700K is not a done-deal. I haven't ruled out more CPU, but the 6700K is pushing the budget.
> 
> here is a rough draft of the build.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.00 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $58.00)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($102.98 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card ($404.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($85.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $75.00)
> *Optical Drive:* Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.79 @ OutletPC)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($98.99 @ My Choice Software)
> *Total:* $1428.51
> 
> opinions?


either of the pro gaming boards would do fine. you just need to comb thru the various external and internal connections options for the one that suits your planned peripherals.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hi Asus Clan,
> 
> I was hoping to get some opinions. I will be building a pair of gaming/programming systems late this year or early 2017.
> 
> CPU ( at this moment in time ) is a 6700K Yes I know I should wait for Kaby Lake, but time is not on my side...
> 
> I've shortlisted three Z170 ATX boards and am looking for opinions on which one, or perhaps a recommendation for something different.
> 
> Pros, cons, strengths, weaknesses.
> 
> Price range, around $150 USD, leaning towards ATX size, here are three.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/TykwrH/asus-motherboard-z170iprogaming
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/8rvZxr/asus-z170-pro-gamingaura-atx-lga1151-motherboard-z170-pro-gamingaura
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2GcMnQ/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz170xgaming5
> 
> Some other notes.
> - I don't expect to OC these very far initially. Stability is more important than speed right now..
> - I expect the systems to be around for 4+ years and may see a different graphics card, or an M.2 nvme SSD, and additional memory down the road.
> - Gaming is a priority, but not the only use
> - 6700K is not a done-deal. I haven't ruled out more CPU, but the 6700K is pushing the budget.
> 
> opinions?


Save $100 and go with an i5 6600k


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> should work just fine. jus set raid in bios and when the raid post screen pops up, hit cntrl-I and set the raid drives, type and stripe.
> either of the pro gaming boards would do fine. you just need to comb thru the various external and internal connections options for the one that suits your planned peripherals.


Yeah but when I create the RAID array I loose my m.2 drive.....I just got an idea though that I will try tonight. I have both SATA SSD drives in the SATA express slot so maybe that is why. I will move one off that connector and see what happens.


----------



## SgtHawker

@66racer My Z170S manual says the PCI-E bus is assigned to the M.2 or the SATA express connectors and is selectable in UEFI. So putting both 850s on the other SATA connectors should do the trick if yours is the same. Might be a function of the chipset.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> Yeah but when I create the RAID array I loose my m.2 drive.....I just got an idea though that I will try tonight. *I have both SATA SSD drives in the SATA express slot* so maybe that is why. I will move one off that connector and see what happens.


yeah, just use the Intel SATA ports. should be fine then.


----------



## jleslie246

I am building a budget build for a friend of mines son for Christmas ($650 including Windows 10)

So far I am going with:

i3 6100 Skylake
8GB GSkill Aegis DDR4
GTX 950 (Maybe a 960 if we can fit it in the budget)
WD Blue 1TB
EVGA 400-500W Power Supply (which ever one is cheaper or on sale for around $40)

So I need help with a mother board. (ASrock Pro4 maybe? I hear you can still over clock the non-k cpu's with asrock boards. Or should I look at the H or B mother boards?

I am also looking for recommendations for a cheap gamer style keyboard and mouse (to fit budget as well).

Thank you


----------



## 66racer

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *SgtHawker*
> 
> @66racer My Z170S manual says the PCI-E bus is assigned to the M.2 or the SATA express connectors and is selectable in UEFI. So putting both 850s on the other SATA connectors should do the trick if yours is the same. Might be a function of the chipset.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah, just use the Intel SATA ports. should be fine then.


No Luck, I moved the SSD to the other SATA connectors and it created the RAID and turned off the m.2. When trying to reinstall windows it only lets me choose the RAID array. It is windows 10 so I shouldnt need any extra drivers like with win7. Guess it is just a hardware limitation of this motherboard.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *66racer*
> 
> No Luck, I moved the SSD to the other SATA connectors and it created the RAID and turned off the m.2. When trying to reinstall windows it only lets me choose the RAID array. It is windows 10 so I shouldnt need any extra drivers like with win7. Guess it is just a hardware limitation of this motherboard.


there's a setting in bios to disable the eSATA (non-intel) ports. the M.2 will work then.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *[email protected]*
> 
> Might want to make the comparison yourself. Audio is largely subjective.


I tried this tonight. I cannot compare "apples to apples" though because I do not have 'Sonic Studio II". Apparently it is supposed to be on the disk that came with the motherboard but it is not on there. Without this software the SB1500 sounds WAY better.

Any tips for getting Sonic Studio?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I tried this tonight. I cannot compare "apples to apples" though because I do not have 'Sonic Studio II". Apparently it is supposed to be on the disk that came with the motherboard but it is not on there. Without this software the SB1500 sounds WAY better.
> 
> Any tips for getting Sonic Studio?


How? Just Dl it directly from the ASUs Mb page. (for w10): http://dlcdnet.asus.com/pub/ASUS/misc/audio/V7904_20160815_WHQL_DTS_StudioSound_SonicSuite_2228.zip?_ga=1.29461946.446180562.1468895089


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Hi Asus Clan,
> 
> I was hoping to get some opinions. I will be building a pair of gaming/programming systems late this year or early 2017.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> CPU ( at this moment in time ) is a 6700K Yes I know I should wait for Kaby Lake, but time is not on my side...
> 
> I've shortlisted three Z170 ATX boards and am looking for opinions on which one, or perhaps a recommendation for something different.
> 
> Pros, cons, strengths, weaknesses.
> 
> Price range, around $150 USD, leaning towards ATX size, here are three.
> 
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/TykwrH/asus-motherboard-z170iprogaming
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/8rvZxr/asus-z170-pro-gamingaura-atx-lga1151-motherboard-z170-pro-gamingaura
> http://pcpartpicker.com/product/2GcMnQ/gigabyte-motherboard-gaz170xgaming5
> 
> Some other notes.
> - I don't expect to OC these very far initially. Stability is more important than speed right now..
> - I expect the systems to be around for 4+ years and may see a different graphics card, or an M.2 nvme SSD, and additional memory down the road.
> - Gaming is a priority, but not the only use
> - 6700K is not a done-deal. I haven't ruled out more CPU, but the 6700K is pushing the budget.
> 
> here is a rough draft of the build.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor ($329.00 @ Amazon)
> *CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $58.00)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3000 Memory ($102.98 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive ($164.99 @ Amazon)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive ($48.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB Video Card ($404.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case ($85.98 @ Newegg)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $75.00)
> *Optical Drive:* Pioneer BDR-209DBK Blu-Ray/DVD/CD Writer ($59.79 @ OutletPC)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($98.99 @ My Choice Software)
> *Total:* $1428.51
> 
> 
> 
> opinions?


Update.

Jumped on a deal for the Maximus VIII Hero.
After rebates and all it ended up about $10 more than the others and looked pretty solid overall. Crossing my fingers...
- and it came with a free gaming mouse, and gaming mousepad. Seemed OK.

I do have a couple of questions.

1) Are all the headers PWM fan control? or some just wanna be PWM?
2) is Asus Fan control software any good or should I use SpeedFan? or are the fan curves settable in BIOS good enough?
3) what OS is everyone running? I have Win10 on a couple of test systems but am not using it yet on any systems that have humans using it. I don't want to start a windows rant, but does Win10 and the ROG Maxiumus Hero get along well with all the drivers etc.?

Thanks in advance.

edit: Here is the final build.

PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant

details in the spoiler.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!



*CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $274.99)
*CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $58.00)
*Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $164.99)
*Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Purchased For $87.99)
*Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $129.99)
*Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $48.99)
*Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB QUICK SILVER Video Card (Purchased For $419.99)
*Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $69.99)
*Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $75.00)
*Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer (Purchased For $13.99)
*Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($128.89 @ OutletPC)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP14-WT 68.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($0.00)
*Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP14-WT 68.4 CFM 140mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
*Total:* $1472.81
_Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
_Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-06 19:46 EST-0500_


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Update.
> 
> Jumped on a deal for the Maximus VIII Hero.
> After rebates and all it ended up about $10 more than the others and looked pretty solid overall. Crossing my fingers...
> - and it came with a free gaming mouse, and gaming mousepad. Seemed OK.
> 
> I do have a couple of questions.
> 
> 1) Are all the headers PWM fan control? or some just wanna be PWM?
> 2) is Asus Fan control software any good or should I use SpeedFan? or are the fan curves settable in BIOS good enough?
> 3) what OS is everyone running? I have Win10 on a couple of test systems but am not using it yet on any systems that have humans using it. I don't want to start a windows rant, but does Win10 and the ROG Maxiumus Hero get along well with all the drivers etc.?
> 
> Thanks in advance.
> 
> edit: Here is the final build.
> 
> PCPartPicker part list / Price breakdown by merchant
> 
> details in the spoiler.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> *CPU:* Intel Core i7-6700K 4.0GHz Quad-Core Processor (Purchased For $274.99)
> *CPU Cooler:* CRYORIG R1 Universal 76.0 CFM CPU Cooler (Purchased For $58.00)
> *Motherboard:* Asus MAXIMUS VIII HERO ATX LGA1151 Motherboard (Purchased For $164.99)
> *Memory:* G.Skill Ripjaws V Series 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4-3200 Memory (Purchased For $87.99)
> *Storage:* Samsung 850 EVO-Series 500GB 2.5" Solid State Drive (Purchased For $129.99)
> *Storage:* Western Digital Caviar Blue 1TB 3.5" 7200RPM Internal Hard Drive (Purchased For $48.99)
> *Video Card:* MSI GeForce GTX 1070 8GB QUICK SILVER Video Card (Purchased For $419.99)
> *Case:* Fractal Design Define R5 (Black) ATX Mid Tower Case (Purchased For $69.99)
> *Power Supply:* SeaSonic 660W 80+ Platinum Certified Fully-Modular ATX Power Supply (Purchased For $75.00)
> *Optical Drive:* Asus DRW-24B1ST/BLK/B/AS DVD/CD Writer (Purchased For $13.99)
> *Operating System:* Microsoft Windows 10 Pro OEM 64-bit ($128.89 @ OutletPC)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP14-WT 68.4 CFM 140mm Fan ($0.00)
> *Case Fan:* Fractal Design GP14-WT 68.4 CFM 140mm Fan (Purchased For $0.00)
> *Total:* $1472.81
> _Prices include shipping, taxes, and discounts when available_
> _Generated by PCPartPicker 2016-12-06 19:46 EST-0500_


I have a very similar system I would recommend getting a M.2 drive for OS (Windows 10).

Fan headers are PWM (you can also use 3 pin fans). The fan software (Fan Xpert 3) works great! I am using it and just picked up a fan extension card to control even more fans!

And yes Windows 10 works great.


----------



## hotbrass

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have a very similar system I would recommend getting a M.2 drive for OS (Windows 10).
> 
> Fan headers are PWM (you can also use 3 pin fans). The fan software (Fan Xpert 3) works great! I am using it and just picked up a fan extension card to control even more fans!
> 
> And yes Windows 10 works great.


I picked up a fan extension card too. Fan Xpert 3 has problems recognizing some of the board fans and sometimes will not recognize any of the extension card fans. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt. I was able to get fan settings for all my fans while it was working and created some saved custom profiles for the fans and they still work. Just cant change them now.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *hotbrass*
> 
> I picked up a fan extension card too. Fan Xpert 3 has problems recognizing some of the board fans and sometimes will not recognize any of the extension card fans. Sometimes it works and sometimes it doesnt. I was able to get fan settings for all my fans while it was working and created some saved custom profiles for the fans and they still work. Just cant change them now.


I have not connected my fan extension card yet. But just off the mb, Fan Xpert 3 works great for me. no issues. Im going to add the card when I redo my build with 1080ti.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have a very similar system I would recommend getting a M.2 drive for OS (Windows 10).
> 
> Fan headers are PWM (you can also use 3 pin fans). The fan software (Fan Xpert 3) works great! I am using it and just picked up a fan extension card to control even more fans!
> 
> And yes Windows 10 works great.


Thanks for the suggestions, and the comment on Win10. I've been avoiding it on all of my families systems so far, but I guess it is time for the new ones.

An M.2 drive is a great idea, Just not in the cards at this time. Someday...

I'll have to checkout Fan Xpert. I'm pretty good with SpeedFan. the gigabyte fan control software was not so good which was one of the tipping points choosing the Asus board.


----------



## LUXElbc

I'm still praying Asus gives us a Gryphon Z170. We need another good looking MATX mobo with armor


----------



## Tamalero

Hey guys,

just created this account to seek some counseling on a new mobo I bought recently via Amazon.

I had a Z87-A Which had no problems (along a MX100 Crucial drive)
I moved to newer Z170-K.. and now every time the system coldboots, the SSD simply disappears from the detection.
I have to wait a few seconds, turn off the computer and then turn it on again to detect it. (or open the case, unplug and plug again)

I have already updated the motherboard to the latest bios (which sorta makes it worse lol)
And the latest firmware of the SSD.

Any suggestions?

Ps, its not the SATA cable nor the SATA port. I changed them already... same issues.

I've read in other forum boards that the Z170 series are VERY picky in terms of SSDs (disappearing, freezing, and in some extreme cases, total SSD damage)

My Specs:

Core i5 - 6600k Sky Lake
Asus Z170-k
2x8GB 2400 DDR4 CORSAIR (Vengeance LPX model)
Gigabyte G1 1070 GTX
Asus Xonar DX
Crucial MX100 500Gb SSD


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Hey guys,
> 
> just created this account to seek some counseling on a new mobo I bought recently via Amazon.
> 
> I had a Z87-A Which had no problems (along a MX100 Crucial drive)
> I moved to newer Z170-K.. and now every time the system coldboots, the SSD simply disappears from the detection.
> I have to wait a few seconds, turn off the computer and then turn it on again to detect it. (or open the case, unplug and plug again)
> 
> I have already updated the motherboard to the latest bios (which sorta makes it worse lol)
> And the latest firmware of the SSD.
> 
> Any suggestions?
> 
> Ps, its not the SATA cable nor the SATA port. I changed them already... same issues.
> 
> I've read in other forum boards that the Z170 series are VERY picky in terms of SSDs (disappearing, freezing, and in some extreme cases, total SSD damage)
> 
> My Specs:
> 
> Core i5 - 6600k Sky Lake
> Asus Z170-k
> 2x8GB 2400 DDR4 CORSAIR (Vengeance LPX model)
> Gigabyte G1 1070 GTX
> Asus Xonar DX
> Crucial MX100 500Gb SSD


if the board has INtel and Asmedia SATA ports, make sure the boot SSD is an the Intel (chipset) port. Other than that, this can be a sata cable issue - which you already addressed.
Did you move the disk from the A to the K? And when you upgrad the board and bios, install the chipset and ME drivers from the same release date (or next previous).


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> With HERO BIOS 2202, my system freezes when exiting the Optimize Fans / QFan Tuning window. Didn't get this with earlier BIOSes 0802 thru to 2001.
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on OK > Calibration proceeds > Results appears > Click on OK > Mouse & system freeze
> Click on Optimize Fans > QFan Tuning OK or CANCEL > Click on CANCEL > Mouse & system freeze
> 
> Loaded optimized default settings, rebooted to try again - same problem. I went back to BIOS 2001 and it works again.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> 1. Noctua A15 pwm (from NH-D15s) on cpu_fan
> 2. Noctua F12 pwm on cpu_opt
> 3. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan4
> 4. Noctua A14 pwm on cha_fan2
> 5. Noctua A14 ippc 2000 pwm on cha_fan1
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> 
> Have you tried tuning each individual fan connected one at a time, starting with CPU_FAN and seeing when the freeze occurs?
Click to expand...

Just an update, I flash BIOS 3007 today & no more freezing problem when exiting QFan Tuning window with BIOS 2202. Sorry I did not have time to troubleshoot each fan previously with 2202, I simply stayed with BIOS 2001.

I also noticed that BIOS 3007 contained some settings that 2001 did not (unsure about 2202), like:
SW Guard Extensions (SGX) [Software Controlled]
Intel(R) Speed Shift Technology [Enabled]
etc.

Edit: M8 HERO


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> if the board has INtel and Asmedia SATA ports, make sure the boot SSD is an the Intel (chipset) port. Other than that, this can be a sata cable issue - which you already addressed.
> Did you move the disk from the A to the K? And when you upgrad the board and bios, install the chipset and ME drivers from the same release date (or next previous).


Weird part, After posting that. the motherboard has been booting correctly. I guess the BIOS had to "get used" to the update and the new SSD firmware.
Not a single issue for almost a week.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Tamalero*
> 
> Weird part, After posting that. the motherboard has been booting correctly. I guess the BIOS had to "get used" to the update and the new SSD firmware.
> Not a single issue for almost a week.


ghost in the machine.


----------



## Tamalero

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ghost in the machine.


*x-files theme plays in the background*


----------



## Dan-H

On a Maximus VIII Hero.

Can CPU_OPT control a second PWM fan on the CPU cooler vs using the Y-connector to the CPU_FAN header to run two fans ?

I have a cryorig universal and the front fan and middle fans are different.

The thin XT-140front spins a little different and has a different sound tone from the XF140 in the middle of the cooler. I was hoping if I could use CPU_OPT then I could spin the thin fan a little slower and have it spin up a little later. I haven't tried it yet but thought I would ask first. Still sorting out other details.

Also, I'm new to Asus MoBo's but so far I'm impressed with the Hero and it seems to be a really nice board.

The systems are not for me ( I'm building two) so I'm hoping to sort things out really quickly before I hand them off.


----------



## [email protected]

CPU_OPT is slaved to the CPU_FAN header, so cannot run an independent curve.


----------



## Dan-H

Thanks [email protected] That saved me some time.


----------



## [email protected]

No problem.


----------



## llantant

Anyone else having any issues with the new BIOS for the Maximus VIII Hero?

I flashed to the new bios, re input OC etc.. I noticed that post is slightly longer than the previous BIOS plus when my PC comes out of sleep I hear a click on the mobo then all usb and network outputs just stop working.... Lights are still on Keyboard and mouse.

About to roll back to 2202. Anyone else have any issues with 3007?

**edit

Nope, cannot seem to roll back.....









I would like to sleep my pc so I am open to any suggestions. Everything else seems fine.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Anyone else having any issues with the new BIOS for the Maximus VIII Hero?
> 
> I flashed to the new bios, re input OC etc.. I noticed that post is slightly longer than the previous BIOS plus when my PC comes out of sleep I hear a click on the mobo then all usb and network outputs just stop working.... Lights are still on Keyboard and mouse.
> 
> About to roll back to 2202. Anyone else have any issues with 3007?
> 
> **edit
> 
> Nope, cannot seem to roll back.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would like to sleep my pc so I am open to any suggestions. Everything else seems fine.


did you use bios flashback to roll back the Bios version?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> did you use bios flashback to roll back the Bios version?


bios version, about to try the other flashback option now.

****

Worked !! Back on previous bios now.

What's this new intel speed shift about anyway?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> bios version, about to try the other flashback option now.
> 
> ****
> 
> Worked !! Back on previous bios now.
> 
> What's this new intel speed shift about anyway?


I just assembled two 6700K/Maximus Hero VIII systems yesterday. I wanted to get a solid stable BIOS and them move on with the rest of the install.

What version did you roll back to?

What version is recommended?


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I just assembled two 6700K/Maximus Hero VIII systems yesterday. I wanted to get a solid stable BIOS and them move on with the rest of the install.
> 
> What version did you roll back to?
> 
> What version is recommended?


2202

Everything back as it was and working fine now.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 2202
> 
> Everything back as it was and working fine now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> bios version, about to try the other flashback option now.
> 
> ****
> 
> Worked !! Back on previous bios now.
> 
> What's this new intel speed shift about anyway?


Multiple on the Republic of Gamers forums at Asus having issues with this bios 3307 as well. I guess I am going to wait. They really should explain the changes in the bios as well as what the the speed shift setting does. From what I read its supposed to dynamically control the voltage and clock of the processor on a hardware level in some sense to save energy.

However people on the RoG forums are saying that when it was enabled windows no longer dropped voltage and bclk and the processor was running at full voltage and turbo mode and not down clocking when not in use.

Sounds like that defeats the whole purpose of the energy savings.


----------



## misoonigiri

I'm on 3007 & M8H. I don't use sleep but tried sleep once just now after reading about problems - no problem for me, works ok
Idle voltage on adaptive also works normal for me


----------



## zzztopzzz

I'm on 3007 in my Z170-Deluxe as of last Sunday and all seems well. Sleep works okay.


----------



## llantant

That's strange then. Maybe there's a setting I'm missing in bios that's causing it.


----------



## error-id10t

Anyone have ideas as to why I cannot use keyboard in BIOS anymore, mouse use is fine (after upgrading to latest BIOS).

Cannot access BIOS without the "ASUS Boot Setting" tool and once in, can only navigate via mouse? Makes it a tad hard (impossible) to set values.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> However people on the RoG forums are saying that when it was enabled windows no longer dropped voltage and bclk and the processor was running at full voltage and turbo mode and not down clocking when not in use.


I think that was me, after reading here some ppl had it working, I knew it was possible.
I had windows 10 High Performance power plan, WITH processor power management, min processor state = 5%.
With this setting Speed Shift doesn't work, but speed step works well.

I changed to Balanced power plan and Speed Shift now works.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I think that was me, after reading here some ppl had it working, I knew it was possible.
> I had windows 10 High Performance power plan, WITH processor power management, min processor state = 5%.
> With this setting Speed Shift doesn't work, but speed step works well.
> 
> I changed to Balanced power plan and Speed Shift now works.


I am also running same power settings as you were. Would this be the reason for the sleep issues?


----------



## Mr-Wolf

I don't think so, I tried 1min. sleep in both power settings and it works well here.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone have ideas as to why I cannot use keyboard in BIOS anymore, mouse use is fine (after upgrading to latest BIOS).
> 
> Cannot access BIOS without the "ASUS Boot Setting" tool and once in, can only navigate via mouse? Makes it a tad hard (impossible) to set values.


Nobody?

I'm now stuck at the POST F1 screen and cannot proceed anywhere. Done all resets and tried re-flash etc nothing changes. It "sees" my keyboard but nothing happens. Do I need to go buy a POS PS2 keyboard with this BIOS now?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Anyone have ideas as to why I cannot use keyboard in BIOS anymore, mouse use is fine (after upgrading to latest BIOS).
> 
> Cannot access BIOS without the "ASUS Boot Setting" tool and once in, can only navigate via mouse? Makes it a tad hard (impossible) to set values.
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> I'm now stuck at the POST F1 screen and cannot proceed anywhere. Done all resets and tried re-flash etc nothing changes. It "sees" my keyboard but nothing happens. Do I need to go buy a POS PS2 keyboard with this BIOS now?
Click to expand...

You don't have another PC where you can copy an older BIOS file to usb?


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I think that was me, after reading here some ppl had it working, I knew it was possible.
> I had windows 10 High Performance power plan, WITH processor power management, min processor state = 5%.
> With this setting Speed Shift doesn't work, but speed step works well.
> 
> I changed to Balanced power plan and Speed Shift now works.


Problem with "windows balanced power plan", is the SSD speed is much slower than with "windows high performance power plan, with min processor state = 5%".
http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4100#post_24985232
SSD speed tested with "AS SSD".

I think I wont be using Speed Shift.


----------



## mtrai

Okay I have been interested in SST aka Speed Shift Tech since I built my i5 6600k Desktop system. With that said, very little info has been available on it.

The author of ThrottleStop found a way a couple months ago or so to enable it using Throttlestop however unlike the little testing information I had been able to fine online I actually got a drop in FPS in the few games I play, so I stopped messing with it.

Yesterday evening I finally went ahead and upgraded my Z170-A to bios 3007, no issues including no slow boot that has been reported though I need a bit more testing with all the previous settings, overclocks and voltages. So far other then the option to enable or disable speed shift the only thing I am seeing is my ram default clock is 2933, I did not bother to change that last night back to 3200.

I have not had time yet to check is Speed shift drops FPS now that is in the bios, been dealing with a toothache.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Nobody?
> 
> I'm now stuck at the POST F1 screen and cannot proceed anywhere. Done all resets and tried re-flash etc nothing changes. It "sees" my keyboard but nothing happens. Do I need to go buy a POS PS2 keyboard with this BIOS now?


no need for a PS2 KB (tho they have advantages). What method did you use to flash the bios? Is that the Alpha board?



you can actually do this without the CPU in the socket...


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Problem with "windows balanced power plan", is the SSD speed is much slower than with "windows high performance power plan, with min processor state = 5%".
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4100#post_24985232
> SSD speed tested with "AS SSD".
> 
> I think I wont be using Speed Shift.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Okay I have been interested in SST aka Speed Shift Tech since I built my i5 6600k Desktop system. With that said, very little info has been available on it.
> 
> The author of ThrottleStop found a way a couple months ago or so to enable it using Throttlestop however unlike the little testing information I had been able to fine online I actually got a drop in FPS in the few games I play, so I stopped messing with it.
> 
> Yesterday evening I finally went ahead and upgraded my Z170-A to bios 3007, no issues including no slow boot that has been reported though I need a bit more testing with all the previous settings, overclocks and voltages. So far other then the option to enable or disable speed shift the only thing I am seeing is my ram default clock is 2933, I did not bother to change that last night back to 3200.
> 
> I have not had time yet to check is Speed shift drops FPS now that is in the bios, been dealing with a toothache.


rather than using the OS to control Speed step/speed shift, just disable it in bios (EIST). With either method, using adaptive voltage is not needed, just set a manual override voltage (fixed vcore) since the processor will be running at the voltage and freq set in bios anyway.
Enabling c-states can provide some power savings...


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 2202
> 
> Everything back as it was and working fine now.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> bios version, about to try the other flashback option now.
> 
> ****
> 
> Worked !! Back on previous bios now.
> 
> What's this new intel speed shift about anyway?


Wait
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Problem with "windows balanced power plan", is the SSD speed is much slower than with "windows high performance power plan, with min processor state = 5%".
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1568154/asus-north-america-asus-z170-motherboards-q-a-thread/4100#post_24985232
> SSD speed tested with "AS SSD".
> 
> I think I wont be using Speed Shift.


Wait, what the power plan effects an ssd that much? I had no idea.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rather than using the OS to control Speed step/speed shift, just disable it in bios (EIST). With either method, using adaptive voltage is not needed, just set a manual override voltage (fixed vcore) since the processor will be running at the voltage and freq set in bios anyway.
> Enabling c-states can provide some power savings...


I dont really understand what you are trying to say here. Many of us want the speed step enabled and we want adaptive vcore for the power savings. Running a fixed vcore is not really a good option.

Also speed step and speed shift are two different options.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I dont really understand what you are trying to say here. Many of us want the speed step enabled and we want adaptive vcore for the power savings. Running a fixed vcore is not really a good option.
> 
> *Also speed step and speed shift are two different options.*
> 
> And aren't most c-states enabled by default anyway in the Maximus Hero VIII bios anyway?


Yes, C-states are enabled by default. I was posting in response to the "lower" ssd performance with dynamic clocks and voltage (I think).
yes I know they are not the same thing - assuming the Win 10 install has the patch - shift gives more control of the P-states to the cpu, rather than the OS. It is a bit more efficient, but essentially the same net effect - dynamic clocks and voltage control. Stock clocks - it's beneficial... but I have not tried Shift with say a 4.8 OC on this 6700K.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yes, C-states are enabled by default. I was posting in response to the "lower" ssd performance with dynamic clocks and voltage (I think).
> yes I know they are not the same thing - assuming the Win 10 install has the patch - shift gives more control of the P-states to the cpu, rather than the OS. It is a bit more efficient, but essentially the same net effect - dynamic clocks and voltage control. Stock clocks - it's beneficial... but I have not tried Shift with say a 4.8 OC on this 6700K.


Best method to me sounds like this:

High Performance Power Plan with processor set to minimum 5% (this will get full speed out of ssd and enables the processor to down clock)
Speed step: Enabled
Adaptive vcore: Enabled
C States: Auto/Enabled

And then based on how Speed Shift works
Speed Shift: Enabled, only if it works with the High Performance Plan, if not just disable it in bios. It sounds if many were saying it doesn't play nice with the High Performance Plan tho and the 3007 bios (nothing down clocks or down volts apparently). But asus took it down off the support sites so maybe that will be fixed when its put back up as new release.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> rather than using the OS to control Speed step/speed shift, just disable it in bios (EIST). With either method, using adaptive voltage is not needed, just set a manual override voltage (fixed vcore) since the processor will be running at the voltage and freq set in bios anyway.
> Enabling c-states can provide some power savings...


True, but I prefer the Speed shift/step for the extra power savings.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Wait
> Wait, what the power plan effects an ssd that much? I had no idea.


Because the 3 windows power profiles have the same possible settings, I thought if we put the same settings it would be the same, but it's not, there's something more in the profiles that we can't see or change.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> True, but I prefer the Speed shift/step for the extra power savings.
> Because the 3 windows power profiles have the same possible settings, I thought if we put the same settings it would be the same, but it's not, there's something more in the profiles that we can't see or change.


It's really very hard to get reliable SSD benchmarks done simply due to all the background activity in W10 - nearly impossible to create the identical conditions for all runs. Best way to attempt this is to boot in Diagnostic Mode so that all background services are disabled. That said, benching any SSD with the OS loading on it is even less reliable.


----------



## mtrai

TBH I was only interested in the Speed Shift tech...doubted I would actually use it on a day to day basis. I ask raja about here about a year ago. Though so far a difference must exist in the way it is added via the bios vs throttlestop as I do not lose FPS in games in bios 3003

Hell I overclock everything I can...so I really do not like power savings as being old school power saving anything hindered overclocks.

Unless I (we) are missing some other settings that need to be on or off for it to function correctly. There was very little info a year ago as now on this.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> It's really very hard to get reliable SSD benchmarks done simply due to all the background activity in W10 - nearly impossible to create the identical conditions for all runs. Best way to attempt this is to boot in Diagnostic Mode so that all background services are disabled. That said, benching any SSD with the OS loading on it is even less reliable.


I get the same results every time, AS SSD runs a lot of time to get reliable results.


----------



## alphadecay

Updated to 3007 couple of days ago.

Strangely enough, the pump on my Predator 360 will not power on upon wake from sleep. Previous BIOSes did not have that issue. I've fixed it by moving it back to the integrated fan splitter, but its strange to see this issue.

Speed shift seems to be working, but like others nothing will downclock if it is in "High Performance" power plan. Don't know if I should downgrade or not.

Last time I had to downgrade a BIOS I was able to use the integrated EZ Flash 3 from within the BIOS itself, but as I've seen from llantant a couple of pages back, he couldn't downgrade unless he used BIOS flashback. And oddly enough, while ASUS has taken down 3007 on the VIII Hero, its still available on the Z170-A, as well as the Deluxe.


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Updated to 3007 couple of days ago.
> 
> Strangely enough, the pump on my Predator 360 will not power on upon wake from sleep. Previous BIOSes did not have that issue. I've fixed it by moving it back to the integrated fan splitter, but its strange to see this issue.
> 
> Speed shift seems to be working, but like others nothing will downclock if it is in "High Performance" power plan. Don't know if I should downgrade or not.
> 
> Last time I had to downgrade a BIOS I was able to use the integrated EZ Flash 3 from within the BIOS itself, but as I've seen from llantant a couple of pages back, he couldn't downgrade unless he used BIOS flashback. And oddly enough, while ASUS has taken down 3007 on the VIII Hero, its still available on the Z170-A, as well as the Deluxe.


Yea that no longer works must use flashback button.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> Yea that no longer works must use flashback button.


sigh

So I just checked the flashback procedures, and it turns out that flashback is only available on the Z170-A if I buy an external add in card.

What the hell ASUS.

I'm inclined to wait for the next release, or re-release of a new BIOS to see if it fixes both the wake on sleep for the pump and the downclocking issues.

Other than those two I haven't had issues with adaptive voltage, RAM XMP, or even the Q-FAN. (but I stopped using that in favor of going through the Monitor tab to the Fan section and inputting each specific data point for the curve manually.)


----------



## Strife21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> sigh
> 
> So I just checked the flashback procedures, and it turns out that flashback is only available on the Z170-A if I buy an external add in card.
> 
> What the hell ASUS.
> 
> I'm inclined to wait for the next release, or re-release of a new BIOS to see if it fixes both the wake on sleep for the pump and the downclocking issues.
> 
> Other than those two I haven't had issues with adaptive voltage, RAM XMP, or even the Q-FAN. (but I stopped using that in favor of going through the Monitor tab to the Fan section and inputting each specific data point for the curve manually.)


I thought you had a board with the flashback button. I would give it a try and see if you can flash back the normal way in that case. Let us know how it goes.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> sigh
> 
> So I just checked the flashback procedures, and it turns out that flashback is only available on the Z170-A if I buy an external add in card.
> 
> What the hell ASUS.
> 
> I'm inclined to wait for the next release, or re-release of a new BIOS to see if it fixes both the wake on sleep for the pump and the downclocking issues.
> 
> Other than those two I haven't had issues with adaptive voltage, RAM XMP, or even the Q-FAN. (but I stopped using that in favor of going through the Monitor tab to the Fan section and inputting each specific data point for the curve manually.)


Yeah - bios flashback is mainly a ROG feature, but some other boards have this feature. You can always use the Crash-free bios 3 recovery tool as it is described in your manual. And make sure to Load OPtimized Defaults before flashing any bios by any method.








Then flash up to the bios that works best for your configuration.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I thought you had a board with the flashback button. I would give it a try and see if you can flash back the normal way in that case. Let us know how it goes.


Honestly, I don't have stability issues with the BIOS.

The only thing is the pump not waking on boot, which I fixed by switching the header back to the fan splitter (inconsequential anyways since my profiles ended up being virtually identical), and the CPU not downclocking in high performance, which I don't get affected by because I use Balanced.

Chances are I'll just wait until a newer revision of the BIOS comes out and flash that instead. Speedshift is a kinda useful feature to have as well.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Honestly, I don't have stability issues with the BIOS.
> 
> The only thing is the pump not waking on boot, which I fixed by switching the header back to the fan splitter (inconsequential anyways since my profiles ended up being virtually identical), and the CPU not downclocking in high performance, which I don't get affected by because I use Balanced.
> 
> Chances are I'll just wait until a newer revision of the BIOS comes out and flash that instead. Speedshift is a kinda useful feature to have as well.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Strife21*
> 
> I thought you had a board with the flashback button. I would give it a try and see if you can flash back the normal way in that case. Let us know how it goes.


Just gonna update with a new post, since its more visible than an edit.

So I tried using the Ez Flash 3 utility, and it wouldn't allow me to read the BIOS. Instead it would say "the selected file is not a proper BIOS", meaning I can't use Ez Flash to return to the old one. Looking at the manual it says that the Crashfree Bios utility is only usable in the event of a corrupted BIOS, so I'll have to wait until a newer one comes.

Its not too bad as is, but I'll definitely try and update as soon as the newer one releases.


----------



## zzztopzzz

This is a reach, but do you have the CAP file in the proper format. I normally flash through the EZ BIOS routine and the format doesn't matter, but if I go through the mobo button update with the 2 gig thumb drive in the USB 2.0 slot, it needs to be in the correct format.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> This is a reach, but do you have the CAP file in the proper format. I normally flash through the EZ BIOS routine and the format doesn't matter, but if I go through the mobo button update with the 2 gig thumb drive in the USB 2.0 slot, it needs to be in the correct format.


Ah, I didn't have it in the shortened file name.

But even then I'm not sure if the crashfree 3 utility will allow a downgrade. The Z170-A also doesn't have a flashback button, instead using a different utility.

Its not that big of a deal to me because it only really affects (for me at least) the pump not waking on sleep, which I fixed, and the CPU not downclocking when in High Performance plan, whereas I use Balanced.

I'm fine with waiting until a new update comes and flashing the new one instead.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> You don't have another PC where you can copy an older BIOS file to usb?


I could do that, I was looking for ideas as to "why" I was experiencing this. I tried everything with no luck and of course in the end reset the system to a state it wanted F1 so couldn't proceed anywhere. Anyway, problem solved with a $17 keyboard which works (K120 Logitech). No idea why my G510 doesn't (works fine after POST).


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> You don't have another PC where you can copy an older BIOS file to usb?
> 
> 
> 
> I could do that, I was looking for ideas as to "why" I was experiencing this. I tried everything with no luck and of course in the end reset the system to a state it wanted F1 so couldn't proceed anywhere. Anyway, problem solved with a $17 keyboard which works (K120 Logitech). No idea why my G510 doesn't (works fine after POST).
Click to expand...

If it worked with older BIOS, then I'm guessing they "forgot" to add in that support in the newer 3007 BIOS

Perhaps the G510 is more "non-standard" and require more specific support to work in BIOS? I'm not sure...
http://forum.giga-byte.co.uk/index.php?PHPSESSID=mepho76rkcaem2coo1archs3r6&topic=9225.msg72004#msg72004


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> I could do that, I was looking for ideas as to "why" I was experiencing this. I tried everything with no luck and of course in the end reset the system to a state it wanted F1 so couldn't proceed anywhere. Anyway, problem solved with a $17 keyboard which works (K120 Logitech). No idea why my G510 doesn't (works fine after POST).


What's so great about this new "sunset" BIOS that's worth a new keyboard instead of waiting for a fix?


----------



## error-id10t

I don't think there's anything "great" about new BIOS' I just update and see.

That was my experience; hardly worry spending AU$17 on a _new_ keyboard. It was a test if it my system or ASUS stuff-up.


----------



## Szinyak

Hi All,

Please help me ! I have updated this week MB the latest bios (3007) ,but is very unstable freeze the IBT stress test !
the older one (2202) went through with a perfect months IBT and some games ect.
so I tried to put back the older bios , but bios flash FAILD! ( *Selected File is not proper BIOS!* )
I tried every solution now, but I'm not going very desperate ( new pendrive, fat32, ntfs, bios file rename, clear cmos ) ect


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Szinyak*
> 
> Hi All,
> 
> Please help me ! I have updated this week MB the latest bios (3007) ,but is very unstable freeze the IBT stress test !
> the older one (2202) went through with a perfect months IBT and some games ect.
> so I tried to put back the older bios , but bios flash FAILD! ( *Selected File is not proper BIOS!* )
> I tried every solution now, but I'm not going very desperate ( new pendrive, fat32, ntfs, bios file rename, clear cmos ) ect


Please fill out rig builder or let us know board, CPU and memory kit. Also explain step by step how you are attempting to flash.


----------



## Szinyak

Asus Z170-A✔Intel® Core™I7 [email protected]✔Gainward GTX 1070 GS OC 2050/2200Mhz✔G.Skill F4 16GB DDR4-3000MHZ✔Samsung M.2 850 SSD 120GB✔Samsung SSD 850 EVO 250GB✔Corsair 650W TX✔Fractal Define R4✔LG 34UC79G-B 21:9-144Hz


----------



## Sueramb6753

-snip-


----------



## Dan-H

Edit: I worked out the manual voltages. (note this is wish it was mine build)

one of the voltage settings was still on auto. Set it to 6 and it stopped jumping up under load.

running 4.7Ghz VID reporting 1.36V (max) and vCore reporting 1.376 max.

started an Aida 64 run and its stable for about 15 mins and temps are really good, but it seems odd that the temps are fluctuating across the cores so much.

I reset the HWinfo64 counters after about 10 mins and within a minute I had CPU core temps like this:

core 0 min 51C max 77C
core 1 min 49C max 79C
core 2 min 44C max 70C
core 3 min 48C max 74C

CPU package is min 56, max 79 and also fluctuating

All the while CPU is pegged at 100%

Is this normal for the temps to bounce around like this? I don't remember this on my 4790K.

edit 2:

Bumped the OC to 48. and started another stability test with Aida64. I'll let this run a bit.

Also re-ran a stress test on my 4790K to look at CPU core temps and they fluctuate, but 8 to 10 degrees C vs 20 to 30 C temp swings on the 6700K.

So far I'm really happy with this setup, and it is living up to the nickname I gave it, "Wish it was mine".

I'll see how the second system does...

edit 3: bumped multiplier to 49 and started another test. I might try for 50 just for fun.
edit 4: 5.0Ghz booted and ran CPUZ validation then crashed I'm going back to 48 and calling it a day.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Edit: I worked out the manual voltages. (note this is wish it was mine build)
> 
> one of the voltage settings was still on auto. Set it to 6 and it stopped jumping up under load.
> 
> running 4.7Ghz VID reporting 1.36V (max) and vCore reporting 1.376 max.
> 
> started an Aida 64 run and its stable for about 15 mins and temps are really good, but it seems odd that the temps are fluctuating across the cores so much.
> 
> I reset the HWinfo64 counters after about 10 mins and within a minute I had CPU core temps like this:
> 
> core 0 min 51C max 77C
> core 1 min 49C max 79C
> core 2 min 44C max 70C
> core 3 min 48C max 74C
> 
> CPU package is min 56, max 79 and also fluctuating
> 
> All the while CPU is pegged at 100%
> 
> Is this normal for the temps to bounce around like this? I don't remember this on my 4790K.
> 
> edit 2:
> 
> Bumped the OC to 48. and started another stability test with Aida64. I'll let this run a bit.
> 
> Also re-ran a stress test on my 4790K to look at CPU core temps and they fluctuate, but 8 to 10 degrees C vs 20 to 30 C temp swings on the 6700K.
> 
> So far I'm really happy with this setup, and it is living up to the nickname I gave it, "Wish it was mine".
> 
> I'll see how the second system does...
> 
> edit 3: bumped multiplier to 49 and started another test. I might try for 50 just for fun.
> edit 4: 5.0Ghz booted and ran CPUZ validation then crashed I'm going back to 48 and calling it a day.


The 3 skylakes I have put together all had a similar issue. I believe the only way around it is to delid and repaste properly. I haven't bothered with that yet though.

**

Saying that though your temps seem a little high.


----------



## agrims

Ok ASUS gods among men.. I just bought a Z170I Pro Gaming mobo, i5 6600K, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, PowerColor Red Devil RX480, Corsair H55, Corsair RM550, and Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400MHz DDR4. Everything works great save the ram. I can only run one stick. I see that this memory isn't on the QVL for the board, but out of the many PC's I have built over the years, this is the first time I have had any issues with ram not working properly. I doubt that it is an issue with the CPU as it is stable otherwise and it appears to be a great clocker as it is running at 4.6GHz and 1.35 volts with a lower LLC at Level 5, under load it has Vdroop down to 1.28v, completely stable with IBT and x264 stress testing. I have tried to manually input timings and up voltage for, ram, SA and VCC(I think that is it), but a no go on two sticks. I can run XMP on one stick no problems. I also noticed a ton of threads post purchase about this very problem with these sticks and Asus Z170 mobo's. What gives guys?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Ok ASUS gods among men.. I just bought a Z170I Pro Gaming mobo, i5 6600K, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, PowerColor Red Devil RX480, Corsair H55, Corsair RM550, and Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400MHz DDR4. Everything works great save the ram. I can only run one stick. I see that this memory isn't on the QVL for the board, but out of the many PC's I have built over the years, this is the first time I have had any issues with ram not working properly. I doubt that it is an issue with the CPU as it is stable otherwise and it appears to be a great clocker as it is running at 4.6GHz and 1.35 volts with a lower LLC at Level 5, under load it has Vdroop down to 1.28v, completely stable with IBT and x264 stress testing. I have tried to manually input timings and up voltage for, ram, SA and VCC(I think that is it), but a no go on two sticks. I can run XMP on one stick no problems. I also noticed a ton of threads post purchase about this very problem with these sticks and Asus Z170 mobo's. What gives guys?


Asus' cheaper Z170 boards seem to have no end of issues with memory. If you're using the latest BIOS and are still able to return the memory then I'd suggest you exchange for GSKILL memory if the vendor carries it. Otherwise, upgrade to the latest BIOS and see how things fare first. Perhaps you may get some pointers from this Corsair thread (running over a year) even though it's Crucial memory you have;

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showthread.php?t=149795

You won't see anything like that when it comes to ASRock, MSI or Gigabyte boards.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> The 3 skylakes I have put together all had a similar issue. I believe the only way around it is to delid and repaste properly. I haven't bothered with that yet though.
> 
> **
> 
> Saying that though your temps seem a little high.


Thanks for the note on the de-lid. I might consider this down the road. For now I'm just dropping the clock and the voltage a little. These aren't for me so I want them rock solid stable for a while.

And, not trying to debate or fight about it, but I thought the temps were fair. 4.9 Ghz under stress/stability testing peak temps were under 80C, but bouncing around. seemed like the running average was in the high 60s / low 70s.

Should I expect better for air cooled?


----------



## rt123

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *agrims*
> 
> Ok ASUS gods among men.. I just bought a Z170I Pro Gaming mobo, i5 6600K, Crucial MX300 525GB SSD, PowerColor Red Devil RX480, Corsair H55, Corsair RM550, and Crucial Ballistix Sport 16GB 2400MHz DDR4. Everything works great save the ram. I can only run one stick. I see that this memory isn't on the QVL for the board, but out of the many PC's I have built over the years, this is the first time I have had any issues with ram not working properly. I doubt that it is an issue with the CPU as it is stable otherwise and it appears to be a great clocker as it is running at 4.6GHz and 1.35 volts with a lower LLC at Level 5, under load it has Vdroop down to 1.28v, completely stable with IBT and x264 stress testing. I have tried to manually input timings and up voltage for, ram, SA and VCC(I think that is it), but a no go on two sticks. I can run XMP on one stick no problems. I also noticed a ton of threads post purchase about this very problem with these sticks and Asus Z170 mobo's. What gives guys?


What happens exactly when you try to do XMP with 2 sticks? If your overclocked wasn't stability tested with XMP RAM, then RAM can make it unstable as it puts additional stress on CPU/IMC & might need more volts to be stable.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Thanks for the note on the de-lid. I might consider this down the road. For now I'm just dropping the clock and the voltage a little. These aren't for me so I want them rock solid stable for a while.
> 
> And, not trying to debate or fight about it, but I thought the temps were fair. 4.9 Ghz under stress/stability testing peak temps were under 80C, but bouncing around. seemed like the running average was in the high 60s / low 70s.
> 
> Should I expect better for air cooled?


Temps sound fine to me & great CPU.


----------



## misoonigiri

FYI, I see there is a BETA VERSION for HERO BIOS 3101, and also 3007 seems to be have been withdrawn


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Thanks for the note on the de-lid. I might consider this down the road. For now I'm just dropping the clock and the voltage a little. These aren't for me so I want them rock solid stable for a while.
> 
> And, not trying to debate or fight about it, but I thought the temps were fair. 4.9 Ghz under stress/stability testing peak temps were under 80C, but bouncing around. seemed like the running average was in the high 60s / low 70s.
> 
> Should I expect better for air cooled?


Going from your post saying 4.7 at 1.37v and running aida64 at 79c max seemed a little on the high side in my opinion, dont get me wrong I'm not saying they are unsafe or anything.

I'm running 4.7 at 1.4 max with 3733 ram and I struggle to go over 70 with Aida. Prime 95 will hit those temps tho.

Also I didn't notice you then said 4.9. Running at 4.9 then yes those temps would be good.

I'm using corsair h110 and no delid.

I wish the ihs was still soldered like my trusty old sandy bridge. So much variance between chips and I know if I delid I will nick something lol.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Going from your post saying 4.7 at 1.37v and running aida64 at 79c max seemed a little on the high side in my opinion, dont get me wrong I'm not saying they are unsafe or anything.
> 
> I'm running 4.7 at 1.4 max with 3733 ram and I struggle to go over 70 with Aida. Prime 95 will hit those temps tho.
> 
> Also I didn't notice you then said 4.9. Running at 4.9 then yes those temps would be good.
> 
> I'm using corsair h110 and no delid.
> 
> I wish the ihs was still soldered like my trusty old sandy bridge. So much variance between chips and I know if I delid I will nick something lol.


Thanks for the clarification.

Yes 4.7 was my starting point with some arbitrary "should be OK" voltages. The first round of stress testing is when I noticed the wild swings in temps. I took the same voltage settings to 4.9 without any issues, but it blue screened at 5.0

If this was my system I would delid it and shoot for stability at 5.0 Ghz, but since it is not, I'm going to find a lower voltage that is 4.7 stable, or maybe even 4.6.

I"m also trying to better understand the Skylake vCore settings, and I read it can/should be higher than Haswell/DC due to the Voltage control being off CPU but I haven't quite sorted out all the BIOS settings and what setting really changes what voltage. I'm new to the Asus BIOS and I haven't connected all the dots yet.

Thanks again for the comments and clarifications.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Thanks for the clarification.
> 
> Yes 4.7 was my starting point with some arbitrary "should be OK" voltages. The first round of stress testing is when I noticed the wild swings in temps. I took the same voltage settings to 4.9 without any issues, but it blue screened at 5.0
> 
> If this was my system I would delid it and shoot for stability at 5.0 Ghz, but since it is not, I'm going to find a lower voltage that is 4.7 stable, or maybe even 4.6.
> 
> I"m also trying to better understand the Skylake vCore settings, and I read it can/should be higher than Haswell/DC due to the Voltage control being off CPU but I haven't quite sorted out all the BIOS settings and what setting really changes what voltage. I'm new to the Asus BIOS and I haven't connected all the dots yet.
> 
> Thanks again for the comments and clarifications.


also just to note, I can pass 12 hours AIDA64 with 1.35v set in bios with LLC4. Takes 1.365 to be stable for 12 hours of Realbench or 50 passes of the encode benchmark. Prime 95 latest version takes 1.38.

by me stating 1.4 max that is only the very occasional bump to 1.4 it is never there long.

Why do you use AIDA?


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> also just to note, I can pass 12 hours AIDA64 with 1.35v set in bios with LLC4. Takes 1.365 to be stable for 12 hours of Realbench or 50 passes of the encode benchmark. Prime 95 latest version takes 1.38.
> 
> by me stating 1.4 max that is only the very occasional bump to 1.4 it is never there long.
> 
> Why do you use AIDA?


Depends on whether you are stressing with the FPU routines, AIDA is still a good stress test to keep in ones arsenal, especially if looking for cache instability.


----------



## llantant

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Depends on where you are stressing with the FPU routines, AIDA is still a good stress test to keep in ones arsenal, especially if looking for cache instability.


Cache is the only thing its good for ^^


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> Cache is the only thing its good for ^^


given enough run time, it actually does a very good job.. but we're talking a day or two. The FPU test is ~ to p95 small FFTs. Has it's uses for other non-stress purposes also. As you said, it may be the only good cache stressor.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!
> 
> 
> 
> also just to note, I can pass 12 hours AIDA64 with 1.35v set in bios with LLC4. Takes 1.365 to be stable for 12 hours of Realbench or 50 passes of the encode benchmark. Prime 95 latest version takes 1.38.
> 
> by me stating 1.4 max that is only the very occasional bump to 1.4 it is never there long.
> 
> 
> Why do you use AIDA?


AIDA is one of the tools I run, and I start with it. Actually I start with Intel XTU Stress test. I like the graphs of XTU and it gives me a nice long running window to watch temp trends. I also have HWiNFO64 running so I can see Min and Max voltages and temps. Yes, AIDA is less taxing but it can quickly find instability a multiplier or two above my target 24x7 OC. Once I get the settings close, I run X264 overnight or for 24 hours and / or Realbench overnight.

I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity.

Anyway, I was just getting the OC started on this rig and I am still learning the Asus BIOS when I saw the really odd temp spikes, and thought I would ask.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> AIDA is one of the tools I run, and I start with it. Actually I start with Intel XTU Stress test. I like the graphs of XTU and it gives me a nice long running window to watch temp trends. I also have HWiNFO64 running so I can see Min and Max voltages and temps. Yes, AIDA is less taxing but it can quickly find instability a multiplier or two above my target 24x7 OC. Once I get the settings close, I run X264 overnight or for 24 hours and / or Realbench overnight.
> *
> I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity.
> *
> Anyway, I was just getting the OC started on this rig and I am still learning the Asus BIOS when I saw the really odd temp spikes, and thought I would ask.


Given the opportunity, even Intel shared this mentality when spoken to on the ASUS podcast. Nothing quite tortures the CPU like Prime, and it's a sure fire way to degrade your CPU quickly in some cases.

AIDA has it's uses for testing cache and memory stability, but I'd recommend using HCI and Realbench as well as these if you do.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

The overclocking potential of any CPU, is money to the industry, either selling a higher default clock or selling OC to be done by users.
For people that don't care about P95, they should have an option to disable those instructions or run them at lower speeds, not to have them enable and unstable.


----------



## rt123

Funny you say that, because Kaby is gonna allow you to do that with Avx offset, like Broadwell-E.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

For me it's more important to have the CPU 100% stable than OC an extra 100Mhz.
I think we all be happy with that _option_.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> For me it's more important to have the CPU 100% stable than OC an extra 100Mhz.
> I think we all be happy with that _option_.


There isn't such a thing, in truth


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Intel sells cpus that run P95 without errors.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> Intel sells cpus that run P95 without errors.


But for how long? Mind blown.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

I've run it at least 24h and I can repeat the test with same result.
Also there are ppl that run P95 to find prime numbers for much longer periods.
It's a lot different that having errors and saying: "I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity."
Here we know for sure it's unstable.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I've run it at least 24h and I can repeat the test with same result.
> Also there are ppl that run P95 to find prime numbers for much longer periods.
> It's a lot different that having errors and saying: "I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity."
> Here we know for sure it's unstable.


His reasoning is sound, because he is using the system for the workload he intends to use it for. If you're familiar with Intel's AVX offset already, then this is the entire reasoning behind it. Intel acknowledges that Prime especially, uses a set of instructions that otherwise won't be utilized to the same extent of most other workloads, nor whilst overclocked are the CPU designed for the current the tests can produce. You are validating stability for Prime if that is the nature of your workload. You can pass 24 hours of Prime, and fail rendering in something else.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I've run it at least 24h and I can repeat the test with same result.
> Also there are ppl that run P95 to find prime numbers for much longer periods.
> It's a lot different that having errors and saying: "I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity."
> Here we know for sure it's unstable.


I'm confused by your comment, but since you quoted what I wrote Let me clarify.

I've used P95 when overclocking memory ( dropping timings from CL9 to CL7) on an i7 4770 that was locked. The memory overclock helped encoding times.

I ended up replacing this sytem with the 4790K system (daily driver below) and when pushing the OC and also overclocking memory from DDR3 1600 to 2400 eventually I ran 4.8 Ghz for 24 hours of P95. I use this system primarily for encoding, or sofware development or running small VMs ( docker containers) and every now and then I play a game. Later I dropped the clock to 4.7 because I wanted to reduce power a tad to drop the CPU temps a little so the system would run slightly cooler and queiter under load. I didn't re-run P95, and have not had a blue screen in 16 months of use.

The two Asus Z170 systems I'm building will be used for SW dev and gaming. the SW Dev will not tax the system that much . Given this use, I see no reason to run P95 on these at all. That was my "waste of time and electricity" comment, for this build.


----------



## Mr-Wolf

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> His reasoning is sound, because he is using the system for the workload he intends to use it for. If you're familiar with Intel's AVX offset already, then this is the entire reasoning behind it. Intel acknowledges that Prime especially, uses a set of instructions that otherwise won't be utilized to the same extent of most other workloads, nor whilst overclocked are the CPU designed for the current the tests can produce. You are validating stability for Prime if that is the nature of your workload. You can pass 24 hours of Prime, and fail rendering in something else.


I understand your/his reasoning, I never said otherwise.
I only said my system is P95 stable and I want P95 instructions to run without errors in my CPU.

We know that P95 needs more Vcore than any other workload, so I can't see how I can pass 24h prime and fail rendering.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> FYI, I see there is a BETA VERSION for HERO BIOS 3101, and also 3007 seems to be have been withdrawn


Several more motherboards now have this bios showing as well....looks to be slowly being added to different boards.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta

Formula and Hero Alpha so far....being reported that bios 3101 adds full Kaby Lake support.

One person on the Rog Forums pointed out "The only note of interest, is that this BIOS defaults to Legacy OS instead of UEFI boot when set to optimized default, but it's just a simple change to set it back to UEFI."


----------



## Menthol

Bios 3007 on M8E is fully Kaby Lake compliant, and yes there is AVX offset in the bios and speedshift setting


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr-Wolf*
> 
> I've run it at least 24h and I can repeat the test with same result.
> Also there are ppl that run P95 to find prime numbers for much longer periods.
> It's a lot different that having errors and saying: "I stopped using Prime95. Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95 so it feels like a waste of time and electricity."
> Here we know for sure it's unstable.


Quote:


> Nothing I run ever tortures a system like P95


Try latest Linpack using maximum threads, maximum problem size and maximum memory. This Linx package sets those maximums and while it doesn't have the latest Linpack, it's close enough;

http://cfile4.uf.tistory.com/attach/243BD54657D2D1132E358A

No, I'm not poopooing P95, just indicating that Intel is behind a stress test potentially more destructive than P95. Typically, those poopooing P95 can't run it without errors hence they come up with excuses not to run it.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Try latest Linpack using maximum threads, maximum problem size and maximum memory. This Linx package sets those maximums and while it doesn't have the latest Linpack, it's close enough;
> 
> http://cfile4.uf.tistory.com/attach/243BD54657D2D1132E358A
> 
> No, I'm not poopooing P95, just indicating that Intel is behind a stress test potentially more destructive than P95. Typically, those poopooing P95 can't run it without errors hence they come up with excuses not to run it.


Given up on your dynamic trace routing designs and have come back with more nonsense I see! Nice to know you're still with us









Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Bios 3007 on M8E is fully Kaby Lake compliant, and yes there is AVX offset in the bios and speedshift setting


Early bird!


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Given up on your dynamic trace routing designs and have come back with more nonsense I see! Nice to know you're still with us


Actually, I'm way ahead but constrained by the Prime Directive when it comes to sharing.


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Try latest Linpack using maximum threads, maximum problem size and maximum memory. This Linx package sets those maximums and while it doesn't have the latest Linpack, it's close enough;
> 
> http://cfile4.uf.tistory.com/attach/243BD54657D2D1132E358A
> 
> No, I'm not poopooing P95, just indicating that Intel is behind a stress test potentially more destructive than P95. Typically, those poopooing P95 can't run it without errors hence they come up with excuses not to run it.


Hello

Intel uses Linpack for enterprise class processors. Those processors can reduce both voltage and frequency based on load and/or instruction set used. Intel does not and never has advocated the use of Linpack for consumer class processors.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Intel uses Linpack for enterprise class processors. Those processors can reduce both voltage and frequency based on load and/or instruction set used. Intel does not and never has advocated the use of Linpack for consumer class processors.


Intel's MKL Linpack based benchmarks are intended for any target capable of executing them. It's up to the user to ensure thermals and parameters remain within safe limits. Same applies to using P95 and any other stress test, even Realbench (Asus' marketing tool in disguise).


----------



## Dan-H

Ok, another question on the BIOS for CPU voltages.

Maximus Hero VIII / i7 6700K BIOS v2202

What setting allows Vcore to drop at idle?

I thought I set the C-states and all correctly.

CPU clock drops to 800
VID drops to .787 across all cores

But Vcore is hanging out at 1.312

CPU idle temps are 28C (case sides removed ambient room at 68F/20C)
edit: Peak idle is 28C CPU core temps are fluctuating from 22C to 28C

I can screenshot things if it would help, but it is not convenient as it is not on a network at the moment.

Also, I'm assuming I can screenshot the BIOS, but I'll need to read up on this.

(note this is Wish it was mine in my sig)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Menthol*
> 
> Bios 3007 on M8E is fully Kaby Lake compliant, and yes there is AVX offset in the bios and speedshift setting


your 7700K?









(nice.







)


----------



## Menthol

Check this out



https://www.techpowerup.com/229172/asus-rog-maximus-ix-apex-leads-the-pack


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - saw that board. personally, i would not like to have m.2 slots under the pcb if that is true.


----------



## Menthol

There is one under the PCH heatsink, you can see the mounting screw by the pcie slots, but I think this is for extreme benching not a daily use type board, interesting at the very least


----------



## rt123

Those screws are for mounting the ROG logo, not an M.2

See here,



Edit:- Although, a M.2 is also doable.


----------



## Jpmboy

yeah - the M.2 hold-down should be in a straight line spaced from the slot. IDK, a slot under the board is just not compatible with an extreme board design. must be a rumor.









I do like the ROG logo tho!


----------



## Vinnce

Hello,

So I have an asus z170 motherboard that has some bent pins on the socket.

I believe I received it like that, will ASUS accept to repair it for me ? It has been built one day ago and always kept crashing


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Vinnce*
> 
> Hello,
> 
> So I have an asus z170 motherboard that has some bent pins on the socket.
> 
> I believe I received it like that, will ASUS accept to repair it for me ? It has been built one day ago and always kept crashing


You can request an RMA but it won't be covered by warranty. If it was received like this, contact the retailer.


----------



## error-id10t

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Several more motherboards now have this bios showing as well....looks to be slowly being added to different boards.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta
> 
> Formula and Hero Alpha so far....being reported that bios 3101 adds full Kaby Lake support.
> 
> One person on the Rog Forums pointed out "The only note of interest, is that this BIOS defaults to Legacy OS instead of UEFI boot when set to optimized default, but it's just a simple change to set it back to UEFI."


Found another person saying their keyboard isn't allowing access to BIOS

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta&p=624773&viewfull=1#post624773

I hoped 3101 fixed it for G510 .. but nope.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Ok, another question on the BIOS for CPU voltages.
> 
> Maximus Hero VIII / i7 6700K BIOS v2202
> 
> What setting allows Vcore to drop at idle?
> 
> I thought I set the C-states and all correctly.
> 
> CPU clock drops to 800
> VID drops to .787 across all cores
> 
> But Vcore is hanging out at 1.312
> 
> CPU idle temps are 28C (case sides removed ambient room at 68F/20C)
> edit: Peak idle is 28C CPU core temps are fluctuating from 22C to 28C
> 
> I can screenshot things if it would help, but it is not convenient as it is not on a network at the moment.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming I can screenshot the BIOS, but I'll need to read up on this.
> 
> (note this is Wish it was mine in my sig)


Happy New year... Bumping my question above.


----------



## Mr0czny

@ Dan-H

Power Plan Settings in Windows

probably you have High Performance... change it to Balanced

https://www.tenforums.com/tutorials/2843-power-plan-settings-change-windows-10-a.html


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Ok, another question on the BIOS for CPU voltages.
> 
> Maximus Hero VIII / i7 6700K BIOS v2202
> 
> What setting allows Vcore to drop at idle?
> 
> I thought I set the C-states and all correctly.
> 
> CPU clock drops to 800
> VID drops to .787 across all cores
> 
> But Vcore is hanging out at 1.312
> 
> CPU idle temps are 28C (case sides removed ambient room at 68F/20C)
> edit: Peak idle is 28C CPU core temps are fluctuating from 22C to 28C
> 
> I can screenshot things if it would help, but it is not convenient as it is not on a network at the moment.
> 
> Also, I'm assuming I can screenshot the BIOS, but I'll need to read up on this.
> 
> (note this is Wish it was mine in my sig)


This is normal for fixed voltage mode. Use Adaptive mode if you want vcore to drop at idle, but this means more stability testing ahead.

You can try if this method works for you but pls make adjustments accordingly wrt your own target load vcore, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9240#post_25562784


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *error-id10t*
> 
> Found another person saying their keyboard isn't allowing access to BIOS
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?89924-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3101-beta&p=624773&viewfull=1#post624773
> 
> I hoped 3101 fixed it for G510 .. but nope.


Asus releases 3007 for M8G the same day they withdraw it for the M8H. First thing I noticed was that there were MRC issues all over again. Conclusion....stick with 2202 for the time being unless one is a Kaby Lake early adopter or intend to get one later and run it on the same Z170 board. Neither applies to me.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> This is normal for fixed voltage mode. Use Adaptive mode if you want vcore to drop at idle, but this means more stability testing ahead.
> 
> You can try if this method works for you but pls make adjustments accordingly wrt your own target load vcore, http://www.overclock.net/t/1570313/skylake-overclocking-guide-with-statistics/9240#post_25562784


Thank you. I had neglected to go back and work out the offset and go back to adaptive.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Thank you. I had neglected to go back and work out the offset and go back to adaptive.


Watch your voltages on adaptive mine are way too high..


----------



## jwsg

I've had an unusual problem following updating my Z170i Pro to BIOS 3016 (no other probs in 12 months use)

After the auto power cycle after the BIOS update the power switch LED started to flash. This continued into Windows and even after restart or power cycle. Only power off and unplugging the mains removed the flashing, I see no errors or out-of-range monitored values.

Also, now if I put the system into Sleep state the power LED begins to flash as expected but it now continues to flash after resume from Sleep and again power off and remove mains is the only way to restore a steady LED.


----------



## agrims

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwsg*
> 
> I've had an unusual problem following updating my Z170i Pro to BIOS 3016 (no other probs in 12 months use)
> 
> After the auto power cycle after the BIOS update the power switch LED started to flash. This continued into Windows and even after restart or power cycle. Only power off and unplugging the mains removed the flashing, I see no errors or out-of-range monitored values.
> 
> Also, now if I put the system into Sleep state the power LED begins to flash as expected but it now continues to flash after resume from Sleep and again power off and remove mains is the only way to restore a steady LED.


Is it by chance the audio led by the video card? If so go into the bios and turn it off. The default is breathing mode and it stays on even when the pc is off.


----------



## jwsg

Thanks for replying but this is the power LED off the system panel connector for the case, not the red breathing or Vsb or POST LEDs on the M/B. It's not a new build - I've had the M/B 12 months - so this behavior is new after BIOS 3016

It's normal on all ASUS M/B for the power LED to flash when in Sleep, but I noticed it flashing right after upgrading to 3016 and only got rid by removing mains completely. The problem is it now stays flashing if you resume out of Sleep and needs this fix each time now.

Something might have broken h/w wise during the update, but assuming power LED flashing is under BIOS control then there is a chance it's related to the new BIOS - though no-one else has mentioned it.


----------



## RSC08

Isn't the Asus Multicore Enhancement supposed to make your CPU do Max Turbo Boost on all 4 cores? I have an i7 6700 on a Maximus VIII Hero and no matter what combination of Multicore Enhancement (Auto/Disabled) and CPU Core Ratio (Auto/Sync All Cores/Per Core) I pick, it won't go past 3.79GHz (BCLK is slightly higher due to the XMP ram profile) on full load...

Did they change how Multicore Enhancement works?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Isn't the Asus Multicore Enhancement supposed to make your CPU do Max Turbo Boost on all 4 cores? I have an i7 6700 on a Maximus VIII Hero and no matter what combination of Multicore Enhancement (Auto/Disabled) and CPU Core Ratio (Auto/Sync All Cores/Per Core) I pick, it won't go past 3.79GHz (BCLK is slightly higher due to the XMP ram profile) on full load...
> 
> Did they change how Multicore Enhancement works?


Not sure but I have it turned off and all four cores are getting to the multiplier I have set which is 47, and they vary independently.

I'm dialing in on a low power profile at the moment so I can't post any specifics at this time.


----------



## RSC08

But you have an unlocked Haswell CPU.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> But you have an unlocked Haswell CPU.


Sorry I didn't catch you had a 6700. The system I was describing is the "wish it was mine" Z170/6700K and yes it is unlocked.

I"m not sure if you can get past the per core limits with the locked processor.


----------



## RSC08

It used to be possible... I sent a PM to the Asus Rep. to see if he can shed some light on this matter.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Isn't the Asus Multicore Enhancement supposed to make your CPU do Max Turbo Boost on all 4 cores? I have an i7 6700 on a Maximus VIII Hero and no matter what combination of Multicore Enhancement (Auto/Disabled) and CPU Core Ratio (Auto/Sync All Cores/Per Core) I pick, it won't go past 3.79GHz (BCLK is slightly higher due to the XMP ram profile) on full load...
> 
> Did they change how Multicore Enhancement works?


found this article and post
https://translate.googleusercontent.com/translate_c?depth=1&hl=en&prev=search&rurl=translate.google.com.sg&sl=de&u=http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Skylake-S-Codename-260925/News/Non-K-CPUs-OC-Trick-1174955/&usg=ALkJrhjo6Z74BQ8u2O2oD3feE38kSTeIfw

https://forums.anandtech.com/threads/6700-vs-6700k-without-overclock.2476616/#post-38288696


----------



## RSC08

Thank you, that info was very helpful. So, it seems the bad news are real, Intel has blocked this for us Skylake users, shame.


----------



## davidm71

Hi,

I have an Asus Z170-WS with Bios 902 installed and recently had a hiccup where after enabling the igpu and Vt-d the bios rebooted and two lines appears on the screen that said 'Don't shut down or reset your computer or damage may occur. Bios is updating.' This scared me a little and then it rebooted 5-10 seconds later and it started into an endless loop. So I tired to shut it down. No choice. Cmos reset. Nothing. Still endless cycle. Unplugged usb devices and cmos reset and finally back into bios!

Not only that ever since the 902 release even turning on XMP ram settings causes an endless reboot cycle. Got to put my timings in manually now. Whats going on here??

Thanks.

Maybe the ME Firmware needs updating??


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Thank you, that info was very helpful. So, it seems the bad news are real, Intel has blocked this for us Skylake users, shame.


ASUS MCE would supplant Intel MCE, neither of which will work once you overclock the rig past the stock max turbo multiplier.


----------



## Ziver

Anyone tried new 3007 bios on Maximus Extreme ?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Thank you, that info was very helpful. So, it seems the bad news are real, Intel has blocked this for us Skylake users, shame.
> 
> 
> 
> ASUS MCE would supplant Intel MCE, neither of which will work once you overclock the rig past the stock max turbo multiplier.
Click to expand...

RSC08 has 6700 non-k actually - MCE didn't work at "stock clocks", only slight boost via BCLK from activating XMP did work


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> RSC08 has 6700 non-k actually - MCE didn't work at "stock clocks", only slight boost via BCLK from activating XMP did work


seems like it is set to disable turbo. best to do a clrmos and enable ASUS MCE. then test max turbo.


----------



## misoonigiri

I'm quite sure he meant when all 4 cores are on full load, and not 1 core max turbo


----------



## Jpmboy

Yeah, AFAIK you need to keep voltages on Auto and Cores on Auto in order for either MCE to function. Once you override voltage control and/or core control (not synch all) this feature is disabled. Only way to get all cores to run at the max turbo multiplier is to override voltages and synch all cores. (disable any EWRP or energy savings switches in bios, and NO XMP)
In windows, the chosen power scheme can effect the max multi used in windows also (verify the mion proc state = 0% and max processor state = 100%)

other than that, sounds like a glitch. my non-K processors all run at max turbo multiplier on the M8I, M8E and MOCF.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, AFAIK you need to keep voltages on Auto and Cores on Auto in order for either MCE to function. Once you override voltage control and/or core control (not synch all) this feature is disabled. Only way to get all cores to run at the max turbo multiplier is to override voltages and synch all cores. (disable any EWRP or energy savings switches in bios, and NO XMP)
> In windows, the chosen power scheme can effect the max multi used in windows also (verify the mion proc state = 0% and max processor state = 100%)
> 
> other than that, sounds like a glitch. my non-K processors all run at max turbo multiplier on the M8I, M8E and MOCF.


Woah @RSC08 should see your post!


----------



## mrgnex

So I am done overclocking but I am left with two annoying "problems".

1. I have all power savings and adaptive voltage enabled and the voltage set to 1.435 V but I noticed sometimes the voltages rockets to 1.472 V which is unnecessary and bad for the lifespan.

2. This isn't really a problem but I'd like it if I could disable turbo but still have an overclock.. Is there some hidden combination?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> So I am done overclocking but I am left with two annoying "problems".
> 
> 1. I have all power savings and adaptive voltage enabled and the voltage set to 1.435 V but I noticed sometimes the voltages rockets to 1.472 V which is unnecessary and bad for the lifespan.
> 
> 2. This isn't really a problem but I'd like it if I could disable turbo but still have an overclock.. Is there some hidden combination?


1> what LLC level is set, run LLC 5 or 6 on that board. Also, rty setting adaptive so that the 1.435V is broken up as 0.020V in offset and 1.415V in Turbo.
2> if you disable turbo, you will not be able to use any of the turbo multipliers. max freq will be the bclk X max non-turbo multiplier.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1> what LLC level is set, run LLC 5 or 6 on that board. Also, rty setting adaptive so that the 1.435V is broken up as 0.020V in offset and 1.415V in Turbo.
> 2> if you disable turbo, you will not be able to use any of the turbo multipliers. max freq will be the bclk X max non-turbo multiplier.


1. I am running LLC 5.. I tried fiddeling with those values a bit but I will try yours and report back..

Edit: Your settings result in 1.456 V max but 1.44 V most of the time.. When I tried 1.41 V with 0.025 offset it went back to 1.472 V.. This is really weird..
Edit 2: 1.472 V appeared as my max Vcore again.. Sigh..

2. But the max non turbo multiplier is locked to 40 right? Cause if I disable Turbo my CPU locks to 4 GHz although CPU-Z reports the multi to be 8-48..


----------



## misoonigiri

I suppose it is normal for vcore to be higher at lighter or almost no load, and lower at heavy stress loads


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I suppose it is normal for vcore to be higher at lighter or almost no load, and lower at heavy stress loads


^^ This (depending on the LLC level)


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> I suppose it is normal for vcore to be higher at lighter or almost no load, and lower at heavy stress loads


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ This (depending on the LLC level)


Oh right, that actually makes sense. So no real harm in it in terms of damage?

And how about the non turbo overclock? :$


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Oh right, that actually makes sense. So no real harm in it in terms of damage?
> 
> And how about the non turbo overclock? :$


for 24/7 stay under 1.5V as long as it has good cooling (maxT < 80C). I think you may be confising non turbo OC with fixed frequency? or am I confused...


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> for 24/7 stay under 1.5V as long as it has good cooling (maxT < 80C). I think you may be confising non turbo OC with fixed frequency? or am I confused...


Oh great. What is the better choice? Constant 1.435 V or adaptive with spikes?

I meant that without Turbo my CPU locks to 4 GHz but I want to overclock without Turbo..


----------



## RSC08

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Yeah, AFAIK you need to keep voltages on Auto and Cores on Auto in order for either MCE to function. Once you override voltage control and/or core control (not synch all) this feature is disabled. Only way to get all cores to run at the max turbo multiplier is to override voltages and synch all cores. (disable any EWRP or energy savings switches in bios, and NO XMP)
> In windows, the chosen power scheme can effect the max multi used in windows also (verify the mion proc state = 0% and max processor state = 100%)
> 
> other than that, sounds like a glitch. my non-K processors all run at max turbo multiplier on the M8I, M8E and MOCF.


Thanks for the reply. I do have XMP enabled... So, what you are saying is that I should disable XMP, leave voltages on auto, enable MCE and choose sync all cores? Did I get everything?

Just to clear something up, when you say "my non-K processors all run at max turbo multiplier", you're talking about max single core turbo frequency on all four cores, right?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *RSC08*
> 
> Thanks for the reply. I do have XMP enabled... So, what you are saying is that I should disable XMP, leave voltages on auto, enable MCE and choose sync all cores? Did I get everything?
> 
> Just to clear something up, when you say "my non-K processors all run at max turbo multiplier", you're talking about max single core turbo frequency on all four cores, right?


yes to your last question. MCe is not relevant to what you are trying. set MCE to Auto, synch all cores and manually set the cores to the max turbo multi, set a manual override voltage and enjoy! If you want thus as the constant frequency, disable intel speedstep. do no load XMP - enter the xmp timings and frequency manually and set the VDIMM manually to the XMP voltage.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Oh great. What is the better choice? Constant 1.435 V or adaptive with spikes?
> 
> I meant that without Turbo my CPU locks to 4 GHz but I want to overclock without Turbo..


adaptive should not "spike". If you are looking at 16mV differences that's not a spike, the report from the cpu is read in 16mV bins. so for example, 1.428V jumps to 1.444V. nothing in between. Skylake WILL run a voltage that is not exactly what you set in bios depending on the load and LLC level used.
Real "spikes" occur when there is a load transition - these occur at a mSec time frame and will not be detected without specialized equipment (eg, a DMMM reading directly off the MB will not pick these up)


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> 1> what LLC level is set, run LLC 5 or 6 on that board. Also, rty setting adaptive so that the 1.435V is broken up as 0.020V in offset and 1.415V in Turbo.
> 2> if you disable turbo, you will not be able to use any of the turbo multipliers. max freq will be the bclk X max non-turbo multiplier.
> 
> 
> 
> 1. I am running LLC 5.. I tried fiddeling with those values a bit but I will try yours and report back..
> 
> Edit: Your settings result in 1.456 V max but 1.44 V most of the time.. When I tried 1.41 V with 0.025 offset it went back to 1.472 V.. This is really weird..
> Edit 2: 1.472 V appeared as my max Vcore again.. Sigh..
> 
> 2. But the max non turbo multiplier is locked to 40 right? Cause if I disable Turbo my CPU locks to 4 GHz although CPU-Z reports the multi to be 8-48..
Click to expand...

Do u have a target voltage in mind? If it is 1.424v at stress load, for example. When trying out LLC5 and LLC6, you should still adjust Addn Turbo voltage down accordingly til u hit the 1.424v vcore during stress load in windows
See if you can keep vcore flucc range within 1 bin (0.016), eg 1.424-1.440


----------



## oparr

Do we even know under what conditions these so called 1.472V spikes are being observed? Is it during stress testing? And if so then which stress test is being run? If it's P95 for example then running Realbench should allow for less Vcore and less worry. Also, is the Windows power plan "high performance" which makes little sense when using adaptive Vcore mode anyway?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> adaptive should not "spike". If you are looking at 16mV differences that's not a spike, the report from the cpu is read in 16mV bins. so for example, 1.428V jumps to 1.444V. nothing in between. Skylake WILL run a voltage that is not exactly what you set in bios depending on the load and LLC level used.
> Real "spikes" occur when there is a load transition - these occur at a mSec time frame and will not be detected without specialized equipment (eg, a DMMM reading directly off the MB will not pick these up)


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Do u have a target voltage in mind? If it is 1.424v at stress load, for example. When trying out LLC5 and LLC6, you should still adjust Addn Turbo voltage down accordingly til u hit the 1.424v vcore during stress load in windows
> See if you can keep vcore flucc range within 1 bin (0.016), eg 1.424-1.440


I did it! Setting 1.435 V and an offset of -0.03V did the trick. 1.44 V is now reported as max which is within one bin. Thanks guys!


----------



## ckoons1

i have an Asus Z170 WS motherboard.

Wondering will there be a bios update for the 7700k processor?

THX

never mind. Switching to MSI


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I did it! Setting 1.435 V and an offset of -0.03V did the trick. 1.44 V is now reported as max which is within one bin. Thanks guys!


Oh, you ended up reducing Offset voltage instead of Additional Turbo voltage?
Was reducing Addn Turbo voltage while leaving Offset at +0.020 (or more) not stable for you?


----------



## LinusBE

Hello,

I have just got a 6600K with an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and I am trying to overclock. I have a custom loop with a 240 + 280 rad. I have set the voltage to manual and I set it to 1.35 V, but in Windows I get 1.376 V and under load 1.408 V. LLC is set to level 6. Is there another setting I may have missed that increases vcore this much? Thanks!


----------



## jwsg

Since I posted above I've now read other users with BIOS 3016 on the Z170I say they have the problem where the Front Panel Power LED continues to blink after resume from Sleep.

BIOS 3016 is released for several 170 and 150 series m/b - what problems you will see might depend on which one - but for sure you won't be able to revert to 2002 with EZ Flash 3 - you get the error "Selected file is not a proper BIOS"


----------



## brenopapito

I've updated my bios to 3007 and I had some issues using this version, so I decided to downgrade to the previous version (2202) via usb bios flashback.

During the boot, I get this message:

_Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent CL v0.1.05
PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's NVM configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agent cannot continue._

Windows start without internet connection. What I can do to solve this problem?

*Asus Maximus Extreme VIII + 6700K + W10x64


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Oh, you ended up reducing Offset voltage instead of Additional Turbo voltage?
> Was reducing Addn Turbo voltage while leaving Offset at +0.020 (or more) not stable for you?


Weirdly enough that resulted in a high Vcore too.. This seems to be the only setting that works and it has been stable since.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *LinusBE*
> 
> Hello,
> I have just got a 6600K with an Asus Maximus VIII Hero Alpha motherboard and I am trying to overclock. I have a custom loop with a 240 + 280 rad. I have set the voltage to manual and I set it to 1.35 V, but in Windows I get 1.376 V and under load 1.408 V. LLC is set to level 6. Is there another setting I may have missed that increases vcore this much? Thanks!


As said in the other thread. Try a lower LLC value. Level 5 seems to be the sweet spot but you should check for yourself.


----------



## LinusBE

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Weirdly enough that resulted in a high Vcore too.. This seems to be the only setting that works and it has been stable since.
> As said in the other thread. Try a lower LLC value. Level 5 seems to be the sweet spot but you should check for yourself.


Yes level 5 keeps the voltage at 1.36 V, so that's perfect. Thanks!


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Weirdly enough that resulted in a high Vcore too.. This seems to be the only setting that works and it has been stable since.
> 
> As said in the other thread. Try a lower LLC value. Level 5 seems to be the sweet spot but you should check for yourself.


I see, glad you found another way that worked


----------



## jasjeet

I cant get adaptive vcore to work on the z170i board and 7700k
multi 46
vcore adaptive
turbo volts 1.20v
offset 0.03v
SVID enabled
LLC L5

CPUz reports the vcore as whatever the VID is for that multiplier+load. In this case 1.26v idle, 1.31v load, matching VID in coretemp.

I also have this "Front Panel Power LED continues to blink after resume from Sleep."

Edit got it to work right
SVID enabled
C States enabled (was auto)
Turbo 1.23
Offset -0.045

Yay

Edit 2
Overclock profiles are also not working
When i set the profile name and hit ENTER, it goes blank and you cannot save it.


----------



## jwsg

I've read other boards with 3016 having the o/c profile problem - but only, so far, the ITX with the power LED blinking after resume. Probably best to hang on for a new version but nothing yet from Asus (any region) to acknowledge


----------



## mtrai

LOL something we missed and at least I never saw it posted here or on the ROG forums. When the bios build 3007 with kaby lake support was released back in Dec 2016 there was a setting in our bios that said Kaby Lake even though we all have Skylake

This dude just posted a screen shot of his z170-AR bios after he updated it to bios 3007. I then immediatly booted into my Z170-A bios to check and it shows the exact same as his picture. We both have Skylake I5 6600k CPUs. I must confess as much as go into my bios I overlooked this since the bios came out. Since he already took screenshots I am just re-using his.

His post: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/5okr1n/flashed_my_bios_and_now_skylake_thinks_it_is/


----------



## jleslie246

is anyone using BIOS 3101? is it stable? should i upgrade?


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> is anyone using BIOS 3101? is it stable? should i upgrade?


I don't see a point in using it.. And I saw some people reporting some problems. But if you're adventerous have a go at it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> LOL something we missed and at least I never saw it posted here or on the ROG forums. When the bios build 3007 with kaby lake support was released back in Dec 2016 there was a setting in our bios that said Kaby Lake even though we all have Skylake
> 
> This dude just posted a screen shot of his z170-AR bios after he updated it to bios 3007. I then immediatly booted into my Z170-A bios to check and it shows the exact same as his picture. We both have Skylake I5 6600k CPUs. I must confess as much as go into my bios I overlooked this since the bios came out. Since he already took screenshots I am just re-using his.
> 
> His post: https://www.reddit.com/r/pcmasterrace/comments/5okr1n/flashed_my_bios_and_now_skylake_thinks_it_is/


The 2016 shopping season is over and Z270 boards are now out. "Z170 boards will support Intel's next generation CPU" has given way to "It doesn't get any better than Z270 and Kaby Lake".

Asus' (or is it AMI's) BIOS programmers are probably stretched thin at this point in time with KL support in Z170 boards and SL/KL/(everything else) support in Z270 boards to be addressed. I'm guessing the better programmers are being assigned to upscale Z270 boards and the "apprentices", who were working on cheaper Z170 boards, are now working on cheaper Z270 boards. So who's working on Z170 boards...temporary interns?

Those with Z170 boards still waiting on fixes or who hope to use KL on them, *without issues*, may have a long wait.


----------



## mtrai

I was just pointing out the Kaby Lake bridge listed in our z170 motherboard with Skylake CPUs. I just thought it was funny that none of us even caught that in the last month since that bios was released.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> I was just pointing out the Kaby Lake bridge listed in our z170 motherboard with Skylake CPUs. I just thought it was funny that none of us even caught that in the last month since that bios was released.


Those who caught more than that probably stopped using 3007 for their board. Seeing "USB-Anschluss #6 wird nicht verwendet" instead of "USB port # 6 is not used" was enough for some to speculate even further, if you get my drift.


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I've updated my bios to 3007 and I had some issues using this version, so I decided to downgrade to the previous version (2202) via usb bios flashback.
> 
> During the boot, I get this message:
> 
> _Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent CL v0.1.05
> PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's NVM configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agent cannot continue._
> 
> Windows start without internet connection. What I can do to solve this problem?
> 
> *Asus Maximus Extreme VIII + 6700K + W10x64


Can someone help me?


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Can someone help me?


Try disabling network booting, and or change the boot order so that your HDD/SSD is ahead of network.

edit: Can you also complete your system using RigBuilder or include all the parts in your sig? This will help people know what hardware you have.


----------



## jasjeet

I need these OC profiles fixed, I'm loosing track of my overclocks


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Try disabling network booting, and or change the boot order so that your HDD/SSD is ahead of network.
> 
> edit: Can you also complete your system using RigBuilder or include all the parts in your sig? This will help people know what hardware you have.


I tried that but the internet still not working. I think I lost my MAC address on bios1, bios 2 is working properly. Is that possible?

My build is: Corsair Air 540 + i7 6700K + ASUS Maximus Extreme VIII + EVGA GTX 1080 SC + Corsair Vengeance LED 32GB + Corsair AX860i + Samsung 850 PRO 256GB + WD Blue 1TB + Water Cooler Custom


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I've updated my bios to 3007 and I had some issues using this version, so I decided to downgrade to the previous version (2202) via usb bios flashback.
> 
> During the boot, I get this message:
> 
> _Initializing Intel(R) Boot Agent CL v0.1.05
> PXE-E05: The LAN adapter's NVM configuration is corrupted or has not been initialized. The Boot Agent cannot continue._
> 
> Windows start without internet connection. What I can do to solve this problem?
> 
> *Asus Maximus Extreme VIII + 6700K + W10x64


Load default settings first, then attempt usb bios flashback again?


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Load default settings first, then attempt usb bios flashback again?


I already tried that. In fact, I've tried with 3 different bios versions and still on the internet connection.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I already tried that. In fact, I've tried with 3 different bios versions and still on the internet connection.


You're not explaining the situation properly. A while back you said bios2 was working properly. What exactly did you mean by that? If the board has a dual BIOS setup and the issue is only when booting with bios1 then state that clearly. Also, if you believe the problem is the MAC address in bios1 then get the MAC address in Windows when booted using bios2 and apply it using network properties in Windows when booted using bios1.

If what I said above makes no sense then it's because nonsense begats nonsense.


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You're not explaining the situation properly. A while back you said bios2 was working properly. What exactly did you mean by that? If the board has a dual BIOS setup and the issue is only when booting with bios1 then state that clearly. Also, if you believe the problem is the MAC address in bios1 then get the MAC address in Windows when booted using bios2 and apply it using network properties in Windows when booted using bios1.
> 
> If what I said above makes no sense then it's because nonsense begats nonsense.


It makes sense but let me try to explain what is happening in a few words. My board has 2 bios. I flashed version 3007 on bios1 but this version has a lot of bug so I decided to flashback to the previous version, 2202. During the boot, I receive this message:


and windows start without internet connection.

When I change to bios2 (version 1701), everything works fine. What I can do to solve this problem on bios1?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> It makes sense but let me try to explain what is happening in a few words. My board has 2 bios. I flashed bios version 3007 on bios1 but this version has a lot of bug and I flashback to the previous version, 2202. During the boot, I receive this message:
> 
> 
> 
> and windows start without internet connection.
> 
> When I change to bios2 (version 1701), everything works fine. So, what I can do to solve this problem on bios1?


Windows will use the MAC address in the BIOS unless you enter a MAC address to override what is in the BIOS. I'm suggesting that you boot using bios2, then enter the MAC address using network properties. The entered correct MAC address will then override whatever Windows finds in the BIOS when you boot using bios1. What is the NIC?

*Edit: The board doesn't have a feature allowing bios2 to be copied over bios1? Check into that first.*


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Windows will use the MAC address in the BIOS unless you enter a MAC address to override what is in the BIOS. I'm suggesting that you boot using bios2, then enter the MAC address using network properties. The entered correct MAC address will then override whatever Windows finds in the BIOS when you boot using bios1. What is the NIC?
> 
> *Edit: The board doesn't have a feature allowing bios2 to be copied over bios1?*


Yes the board have this feature but I'm afraid to try that and corrupt bios2 too.








*I think I will have to try that.

I'm using onboard LAN, Intel® I219V.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Yes the board have this feature but I'm afraid to try that and corrupt bios2 too.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I think I will have to try that.
> 
> I'm using onboard LAN, Intel® I219V.


There are at least two Asus Support Surrogates with the same board you have. They're the best ones to help you with the overwriting of bios1 with bios2....Or, someone else with the same board. I can help you with entering the MAC address which is only a workaround provided the MAC address is the only issue with bios1.


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> There are at least two Asus Support Surrogates with the same board you have. They're the best ones to help you with the overwriting of bios1 with bios2....Or, someone else with the same board. I can help you with entering the MAC address which is only a workaround provided the MAC address is the only issue with bios1.


Do you have their contact? I can try to talk with them and solve my problem. About MAC address, I'm just guessing that this is the problem, I'm still not sure...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Do you have their contact? I can try to talk with them and solve my problem. About MAC address, I'm just guessing that this is the problem, I'm still not sure...


Praz or Jump Boy should be able to walk you through it.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> It makes sense but let me try to explain what is happening in a few words. My board has 2 bios. I flashed version 3007 on bios1 but this version has a lot of bug so I decided to flashback to the previous version, 2202. During the boot, I receive this message:
> 
> 
> and windows start without internet connection.
> 
> When I change to bios2 (version 1701), everything works fine. What I can do to solve this problem on bios1?


here is another suggestion, to reflash the EEPROM of the nic card.

http://www.opal-rt.com/KMP/index.php?/article/AA-00588/0/PXE-E05-boot-error.html

edit: I should have clarified. I am not suggesting you use that EXE on that page, but it might be another approach to look into.


----------



## brenopapito

Thanks, but I already tried that. I downloaded Bootutil.exe to reflash the drivers but it didn't work. I'm thinking of buying a new bios chip to see if it works.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Thanks, but I already tried that. I downloaded Bootutil.exe to reflash the drivers but it didn't work. I'm thinking of buying a new bios chip to see if it works.


You weren't able to copy bios2 to bios1?


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> You weren't able to copy bios2 to bios1?


I did that but when bios1 booted, I got 00 error code. I had to flashback to restore the previous version but again, without internet connection.


----------



## oparr

That's odd. One of the advantages of a dual BIOS board is that copy feature in the event one BIOS gets toasted. The BIOS has data unique to each board like serial number, MAC address and other stuff which cannot be replaced by flashing a downloaded BIOS. Both BIOSs have/had that data in your case.

Did you try upgrading BIOS2 from 1702 to 2202 using EZ Flash before doing the copy? Maybe the copy of a lower series BIOS over a higher series BIOS doesn't work, similar to how EZ Flash can't downgrade a higher series BIOS to a lower one.


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> That's odd. One of the advantages of a dual BIOS board is that copy feature in the event one BIOS gets toasted. The BIOS has data unique to each board like serial number, MAC address and other stuff which cannot be replaced by flashing a downloaded BIOS. Both BIOSs have/had that data in your case.
> 
> Did you try upgrading BIOS2 from 1702 to 2202 using EZ Flash before doing the copy? Maybe the copy of a lower series BIOS over a higher series BIOS doesn't work, similar to how EZ Flash can't downgrade a higher series BIOS to a lower one.


Yes, this is all very strange!

Yeap, bios1 and bios2 was with the same bios version. I think during the first flashback I must have corrupted the chip somehow. Nothing I've been trying is working. I'm going to buy a new bios chip to test and I've opened a RMA ticket to know what ASUS can do to help me.


----------



## zzztopzzz

brenopapito:

Sorry to see that you're having a problem your with BIOS. First, I don't think replacing the BIOS chip at home is a good idea, or if it is even possible. I have a Z170-Deluxe and the the update procedure is much the same as yours. I'm wondering if you tried to update originally from the internet as it appears that where you problems started? If you have access to another PC, try downloading the BIOS file directly to a USB flash drive. What I would do is go with a minimum hardware setup. Use just 1 RAM module, unhook the internet, and use ez update. If you haven't seen this video, you might want to give it a look. You should note that the procedure calls for you to reset the BIOS before you begin. If you succeed with the BIOS update, it may be beneficial to open up the device manager an ensure all of your drivers are okay. Good luck?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4Yi4NAq3Ig


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> brenopapito:
> 
> Sorry to see that you're having a problem your with BIOS. First, I don't think replacing the BIOS chip at home is a good idea, or if it is even possible. I have a Z170-Deluxe and the the update procedure is much the same as yours. I'm wondering if you tried to update originally from the internet as it appears that where you problems started? If you have access to another PC, try downloading the BIOS file directly to a USB flash drive. What I would do is go with a minimum hardware setup. Use just 1 RAM module, unhook the internet, and use ez update. If you haven't seen this video, you might want to give it a look. You should note that the procedure calls for you to reset the BIOS before you begin. If you succeed with the BIOS update, it may be beneficial to open up the device manager an ensure all of your drivers are okay. Good luck?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4Yi4NAq3Ig


This was the first thing I tried, no success.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> First, I don't think replacing the BIOS chip at home is a good idea, or if it is even possible.


Fear, uncertainty and doubt (FUD) is probably the last thing he needs right now. *While this should absolutely be a last resort*, the task is nowhere as daunting as you make it out to be. The BIOS chips are not soldered to the board, they are socketed as can be seen in this picture;



Chips are made by Winbond;

Product number= W25Q128FVAIQ
Top side marking= 25Q128FVIQ

My board (M8G) uses the same chip and I was able to purchase a blank one, for backup purposes, through AliExpress for $4.00, it worked fine. But one needs a suitable programmer in order to go this backup route. Most shops that sell preprogrammed BIOSs also sell chip extractors like these guys;

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME-B150M-K-H110M-C-/381539370937?hash=item58d584c7b9:g:Uj4AAOSwMKpUZgbd

Again, I'm not entirely convinced that a new BIOS chip is the way to go. But if all else fails, it's not the end of the world.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> brenopapito:
> 
> Sorry to see that you're having a problem your with BIOS. First, I don't think replacing the BIOS chip at home is a good idea, or if it is even possible. I have a Z170-Deluxe and the the update procedure is much the same as yours. I'm wondering if you tried to update originally from the internet as it appears that where you problems started? If you have access to another PC, try downloading the BIOS file directly to a USB flash drive. What I would do is go with a minimum hardware setup. Use just 1 RAM module, unhook the internet, and use ez update. If you haven't seen this video, you might want to give it a look. You should note that the procedure calls for you to reset the BIOS before you begin. If you succeed with the BIOS update, it may be beneficial to open up the device manager an ensure all of your drivers are okay. Good luck?
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=P4Yi4NAq3Ig


the bios chips on an M8E are socketed. Easy to pull and replace the IC.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I understand that the mechanics of replacing the BIOS chip(s) seem simple. Like pulling the transmission on your wife's car. All you need is a set of wrenches, right? If that board is still in warranty, and I suspect it is, why not RMA the whole thing back to ASUS? Just my thoughts.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Fear, uncertainty and doubt (FUD) is probably the last thing he needs right now. *While this should absolutely be a last resort*, the task is nowhere as daunting as you make it out to be. The BIOS chips are not soldered to the board, they are socketed as can be seen in this picture;
> 
> 
> 
> Chips are made by Winbond;
> 
> Product number= W25Q128FVAIQ
> Top side marking= 25Q128FVIQ
> 
> My board (M8G) uses the same chip and I was able to purchase a blank one, for backup purposes, through AliExpress for $4.00, it worked fine. But one needs an EPROM programmer in order to go this backup route. Most shops that sell preprogrammed BIOSs also sell chip extractors like these guys;
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-MAXIMUS-VIII-EXTREME-B150M-K-H110M-C-/381539370937?hash=item58d584c7b9:g:Uj4AAOSwMKpUZgbd
> 
> Again, I'm not entirely convinced that a new BIOS chip is the way to go. But if all else fails, it's not the end of the world.


Don't think "I made the task seem daunting". There are risks involved - especially if the board is still in warranty. It could turn into a real nasty experience for someone not acquainted or lacking expertise with the ins and outs of PCB maintenance. Just curious - why did you need to replace your BIOS chip or were you just experimenting?


----------



## Daytraders

Replacing the bios chip is as easy as changing a fuse in a car, plug out plug in, simples.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Don't think "I made the task seem daunting". There are risks involved - especially if the board is still in warranty. It could turn into a real nasty experience for someone not acquainted or lacking expertise with the ins and outs of PCB maintenance. Just curious - why did you need to replace your BIOS chip or were you just experimenting?


It's your lack of expertise that made you exaggerate the level of difficulty and ramifications due to failure. The board is working fine with BIOS2, I suspect he'll decide whether board downtime going through the Asus RMA process is worth it when they get back to him with the details.
Quote:


> Just curious - why did you need to replace your BIOS chip or were you just experimenting


Back in 2010/2011 Asus released a BIOS that bricked several Sandy Bridge motherboards. Their DVD recovery software was of no use. Even though it never affected me, I vowed never to be caught with pants down if this happens.

Bought a programmer in 2011 and have kept spare BIOS chips and BIOS image dumps for the boards bought since then. Currently, I have BIOS 1902 image dumps for both M8G based rigs here and flashed the image to the new chip and tested in one of the rigs. Both rigs are using the original chips. No, I didn't brick or corrupt anything but enjoy peace of mind in the event it ever happens.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Replacing the bios chip is as easy as changing a fuse in a car, plug out plug in, simples.


i don't think it's rocket science either, but with absence of a game plan and know how, I'm of the mind that "shot gun" troubleshooting is just asking for trouble on a new motherboard.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> It's your lack of expertise that made you exaggerate the level of difficulty and ramifications due to failure. .[/quote
> 
> You have no idea of my level of "expertise" or of the OP for that matter. No need to be so snarky. What you are advocating is the OP should run out and buy a BIOS chip, then shop for a programmer that he probably doesn't know how to use, and then roll the dice as to whether or not the problem is solved, That's what a warranty is for.


----------



## jasjeet

Used to re program thess winbond chips at work all the time. Just need the flashing tool. Then pop in the bios, easy if it's socketed.
Usually Asus should be able to sell spares of these with bios already flashed to it. Atleast I thought they did.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Used to re program thess winbond chips at work all the time. Just need the flashing tool. Then pop in the bios, easy if it's socketed.
> *Usually Asus should be able to sell spares of these with bios already flashed to it*. Atleast I thought they did.


^^ This.

the OP was advised to ask ASUS Tech Service about this in a PM.


----------



## brenopapito

C'mom guys, let's keep our focus here. I really appreciate the Overclock.net community! You all are helping me a lot.

The problem about opening a RMA ticket is that in my country ASUS will hardly solve my problem in less than a month. The ASUS warranty here is a little bit different, they offer only 1 year of warranty and if they confirm a problem, they send me a new board. I thought of buying a new bios chip simply because it was a possible quick solution and if it doesn't work, I only spent a few bucks trying.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> C'mom guys, let's keep our focus here. I really appreciate the Overclock.net community! You all are helping me a lot.
> 
> The problem about opening a RMA ticket is that in my country ASUS will hardly solve my problem in less than a month. The ASUS warranty here is a little bit different, they offer only 1 year of warranty and if they confirm a problem, they send me a new board. I thought of buying a new bios chip simply because it was a possible quick solution and if it doesn't work, I only spent a few bucks trying.


have you yet tried swapping the the bios chips around and have the bosrd copy bios 1 (which will now be chip#2) to bios 2? and then boot to check the lan?


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> have you yet tried swapping the the bios chips around and have the bosrd copy bios 1 (which will now be chip#2) to bios 2? and then boot to check the lan?


Not yet, I'm waiting to get the IC extractor.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Not yet, I'm waiting to get the IC extractor.


These videos may be helpful;

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y2eL9pMTjXQ
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eylpQ1wUmlY

Note the part in the first video about incorrectly gripping the socket instead of the chip. If you have an older board, of lesser value and significance, then practice on that first.


----------



## EliteGhost

Hi does anyone know if the 7700K is supported on the Z170-WS? I didn't see it on this list: http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/10/05/asus-announces-support-next-generation-lga-1151-socket-processors/


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> Not yet, I'm waiting to get the IC extractor.


I use a flat head screw driver...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I use a flat head screw driver...


That's all I used back in the '70s. Even today, one may find a chip pressed too close to the socket, or too close to another chip, and using a flat head screwdriver to "wiggle" a start is the prudent thing to do. The second video I posted demonstrated this, albeit on a larger scale.

The two BIOS chips in the M8E are very close together, some extractors may not work well to pull the first one without screwdriver, or similar, help. Hence my suggestion to exhaust all other possibilities first before looking at chip pulling/insertion. Especially since there's no hurry. The board works fine with BIOS2.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Hi does anyone know if the 7700K is supported on the Z170-WS? I didn't see it on this list: http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/10/05/asus-announces-support-next-generation-lga-1151-socket-processors/


check the support page for the board and look for a bios update labeled "microcode update"... anytime after november 2016.


----------



## Mr0czny

does Maximus VIII Gene with BIOS 2202 support kaby lake 7700K ?

i dont want to update to 3007


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> does Maximus VIII Gene with BIOS 2202 support kaby lake 7700K ?
> 
> i dont want to update to 3007


Pretty positive it does.

2202 says: CPU uCode update


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> does Maximus VIII Gene with BIOS 2202 support kaby lake 7700K ?
> 
> i dont want to update to 3007


BIOS 2202 has KBYL uCode but *Asus support validation* starts with BIOS 3007 as stated here;

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/MAXIMUS-VIII-GENE/HelpDesk_CPU/

*Edit:
*
Quote:


> Bios Version 3007 is wrong, it does not full support kaby lake, try to get a newer one, 3101 or 3201 and then you can change the multiplier.


http://www.overclock.net/t/1621775/kaby-lake-7700k-on-asus-maximus-viii-gene


----------



## EliteGhost

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> check the support page for the board and look for a bios update labeled "microcode update"... anytime after november 2016.


Alright thanks, last update to microcode was 3/30/2016. Hopefully the board gets the update soon.


----------



## Mr0czny

latest unofficial/BETA BIOSes for all maximus series 3201

Maximus VIII Gene 3201
Maximus VIII Hero 3201
Maximus VIII Formula 3201
Maximus VIII Extreme 3201
Maximus VIII Hero Alpha 3201
Maximus VIII Impact 3201

source: Hwbot.org


----------



## no1yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EliteGhost*
> 
> Hi does anyone know if the 7700K is supported on the Z170-WS? I didn't see it on this list: http://edgeup.asus.com/2016/10/05/asus-announces-support-next-generation-lga-1151-socket-processors/


New Bios ver3002 released for Kaby Lake. Updates ME firmware ver 11.6.10.1196. Speed Step now enabled .


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1yak*
> 
> New Bios ver3002 released for Kaby Lake. Updates ME firmware ver 11.6.10.1196. Speed Step now enabled .


you mean speed shift.


----------



## no1yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> you mean speed shift.


Yes you are right I should have put Speed Shift, sorry for the crap info,


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1yak*
> 
> New Bios ver3002 released for Kaby Lake. Updates ME firmware ver 11.6.10.1196. Speed Step now enabled .


I would stay the hell away from the 3002 release version! On my Z170-WS immediately after flashing to 3002 I got no picture. So I tried to remove the cmos battery and at first that seemed to solve me issue BUT as soon as I plugged my second 780 GTX GPU back no picture again! That is until the system loaded into windows where my monitor went and turned on. This was and is a major problem because I had no way to get into the CMOS boot menu. Luckily I was able to figure out how to flash the board to the last version 902 and from there my second GPU did not block the board from posting a picture on the screen. Second to that the 3002 System Agent Graphic boot options was missing the 'PCI-E' option and only had 'PEG' and 'IGFX'. Whats weirder is that is that System Boot Bridge version said 'KabyLake' on the Advanced bios menu and I have a Skylake 6700K! Maybe this bios is only for KabyLake cpus?! If this was so wish Asus had that on their support page. Would have saved me a couple hours of my life trying to figure this out. Anyhow now it says Skylake for the bridge version on the 902. So you guys becareful with this version!

Side note:

I have been building pcs as a hobby for many years and I got to say Asus boards are the finickiest boards out there. They always have some issue or another. Like even the 902 had issues like XMP causing failure to post and Vt-d setting doing the same thing sometimes. I mean when they work they work great and I love the build quality and frequent bios rollouts though today purchased a mAtx Z270 board for an HTPC and went with another brand. Sorry Asus. Your bios engineers need to go back to school!


----------



## no1yak

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *davidm71*
> 
> I would stay the hell away from the 3002 release version! On my Z170-WS immediately after flashing to 3002 I got no picture. So I tried to remove the cmos battery and at first that seemed to solve me issue BUT as soon as I plugged my second 780 GTX GPU back no picture again! That is until the system loaded into windows where my monitor went and turned on. This was and is a major problem because I had no way to get into the CMOS boot menu. Luckily I was able to figure out how to flash the board to the last version 902 and from there my second GPU did not block the board from posting a picture on the screen. Second to that the 3002 System Agent Graphic boot options was missing the 'PCI-E' option and only had 'PEG' and 'IGFX'. Whats weirder is that is that System Boot Bridge version said 'KabyLake' on the Advanced bios menu and I have a Skylake 6700K! Maybe this bios is only for KabyLake cpus?! If this was so wish Asus had that on their support page. Would have saved me a couple hours of my life trying to figure this out. Anyhow now it says Skylake for the bridge version on the 902. So you guys becareful with this version!
> 
> Side note:
> 
> I have been building pcs as a hobby for many years and I got to say Asus boards are the finickiest boards out there. They always have some issue or another. Like even the 0902 had issues like XMP causing failure to post and Vt-d setting doing the same thing sometimes. I mean when they work they work great and I love the build quality and frequent bios rollouts though today purchased a mAtx Z270 board for an HTPC and went with another brand. Sorry Asus. Your bios engineers need to go back to school!


Sorry to hear about your problems with the latest Bios update. Personally I have only one GTX 980 so I can't comment on your SLi set up. Never had any problems with any of the Bios updates and yes, it does report my Skylake 6700K as a Kaby and System Agent Graphics now reports my 980 where as in Bios ver 9002 it never did. I know Asus pulled Bios ver 0702 why I know not but, even that version was stable on my board.


----------



## ckoons1

having issues with usb 2 ports on an Asus z170 ws motherboard not working.

Any advice?

Thank you


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ckoons1*
> 
> having issues with usb 2 ports on an Asus z170 ws motherboard not working.
> 
> Any advice?
> 
> Thank you


shut down, power off the psu and pull the battery. wait 20min then reinsert the battery and restart. Do not change any bios settings except for the needed boot order. Still dead?


----------



## davidm71

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *no1yak*
> 
> Sorry to hear about your problems with the latest Bios update. Personally I have only one GTX 980 so I can't comment on your SLi set up. Never had any problems with any of the Bios updates and yes, it does report my Skylake 6700K as a Kaby and System Agent Graphics now reports my 980 where as in Bios ver 9002 it never did. I know Asus pulled Bios ver 0702 why I know not but, even that version was stable on my board.


Wonder what would have happened if you had two gpus. Anyhow how many gfx devices does your bios list? Mine only said PEG and IGFX. Also said IGFX version was 'N/A'. Yours say the same thing?

If so becareful putting a second gpu in there..


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Your bios engineers need to go back to school!


Cheaper and/or less popular boards are hardest hit in this area. A closer look at recent BIOS updates for Z170 boards seems to suggest that they're now using temporary interns, with the better programmers being assigned to Z270 boards.


----------



## brenopapito

I just wanted to update my situation about bios1 that had no internet connection.

Today I received the PLCC extractor and a programmed chip with my bios and I replace the bios chip without any problem. The replacement process is actually very easy and simple, but as the chip is so small and very sensitive, it's a little scary. After that I booted bios1 and during the boot, I didn't receive any error message and Windows started with internet connection!

I think my old chip may have been corrupted during some flash process and that's why none of my attempts was working.

I would like to give a special thanks to Jpmboy and oparr for helping me to test every possibility before open a RMA ticket! You guys rock!!!


----------



## oparr

No problem. Glad everything worked out okay.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I just wanted to update my situation about bios1 that had no internet connection.
> 
> Today I received the PLCC extractor and a programmed chip with my bios and I replace the bios chip without any problem. The replacement process is actually very easy and simple, but as the chip is so small and very sensitive, it's a little scary. After that I booted bios1 and during the boot, I didn't receive any error message and Windows started with internet connection!
> 
> I think my old chip may have been corrupted during some flash process and that's why none of my attempts was working.
> 
> I would like to give a special thanks to Jpmboy and oparr for helping me to test every possibility before open a RMA ticket! You guys rock!!!


Whats the PLCC extractor for ?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I just wanted to update my situation about bios1 that had no internet connection.
> 
> Today I received the PLCC extractor and a programmed chip with my bios and I replace the bios chip without any problem. The replacement process is actually very easy and simple, but as the chip is so small and very sensitive, it's a little scary. After that I booted bios1 and during the boot, I didn't receive any error message and Windows started with internet connection!
> 
> I think my old chip may have been corrupted during some flash process and that's why none of my attempts was working.
> 
> I would like to give a special thanks to Jpmboy and oparr for helping me to test every possibility before open a RMA ticket! You guys rock!!!


well done!


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Whats the PLCC extractor for ?


I used this tool to extract bios chip from mb.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I used this tool to extract bios chip from mb.


Thx, i thought there just pull out and push in bios chips, could you have done it without that tool ?


----------



## brenopapito

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Thx, i thought there just pull out and push in bios chips, could you have done it without that tool ?


I think you can use a screwdriver but you have to be very careful.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I think you can use a screwdriver but you have to be very carefully.


Yeh best to be safe than sorry, especially with something as important as a bios chip.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brenopapito*
> 
> I think you can use a screwdriver but you have to be very careful.


You don't have to very careful at all. It sounds like you've never done it. Just pop a screwdriver in one side and lift, then the other side and out it comes.
80% of the chip is plastic protective housing and has very large strong legs in the world of ICs.


----------



## Deders

Best make sure you discharge any static. I'm not sure if Asus still use Cmos chips or tech has moved on but IIRC Cmos chips are supposedly very sensitive to electrostatic. More so than normal chips.


----------



## Mr0czny

Any news about relase new BIOS to Z170 series board's with better Kaby Lake support


----------



## ACeZ83

Hey all, been trying to find an answer to this but can't come up with anything. Maybe I'm the only one silly enough to do it.

I'm finishing a build with the Maximus VIII Extreme and keep eyeing up the CORSAIR Dominator Platinum 64GB DDR4 3466 kit. I want to max this out because I don't do builds that often.

Will this work? Will I be able to get anywhere near 3466? Is the board's memory controller capable?


----------



## Mr0czny

@ ACeZ83

Hey

on Maximus VIII Gene i have G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C15D-16GTZ stock 3200 CL15-15-15-35 on 1.35V

i've overclocked it to 3866 CL16-16-16-30 at 1.4V and everything is perfect stable so i think Extreme should be able to do similar

on the other side IMC (memory controller) is on CPU not on motherboard

so four sticks of 16GB each shouldn't be a problem to run on stock but can reduce overclocking ability of CPU


----------



## ACeZ83

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> @ ACeZ83
> 
> Hey
> 
> on Maximus VIII Gene i have G.Skill Trident Z F4-3200C15D-16GTZ stock 3200 CL15-15-15-35 on 1.35V
> 
> i've overclocked it to 3866 CL16-16-16-30 at 1.4V and everything is perfect stable so i think Extreme should be able to do similar
> 
> on the other side IMC (memory controller) is on CPU not on motherboard
> 
> so four sticks of 16GB each shouldn't be a problem to run on stock but can reduce overclocking ability of CPU


Thanks for replying.

After some more research, I think I may settle for 4x8GB, as I want to hit 5GHz with the 7700k. My PC will be mainly used for gaming and maybe light video editing and some VMs.


----------



## Mr0czny

better search for 2x16 GB... two sticks are less problems than four


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> better search for 2x16 GB... two sticks are less problems than four


Not necessarily, the Gene uses ASUS T-Topology meaning dialing in stability with 4 sticks can be easier.


----------



## Jpmboy

^^ this. speeds over 3600 on the M8E with 2 sticks requires setting tertiary settings just to boot. And high density sticks are not helpful when pushing above 3600. http://forum.hwbot.org/showthread.php?t=148427


----------



## JySzE

@[email protected] Solved

Anyone else unable to load https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/

Unreachable since i tried yesterday afternoon for me but I do not know how long it has been like this.


Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


----------



## jwsg

I always keep two shortcuts one for the global and one for the national - one of which usually works at any given time
https://www.asus.com/uk/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/
https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Z170I-PRO-GAMING/HelpDesk_Download/

Still no updates to 3016 on any of them though.....


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Anyone else unable to load https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Unreachable since i tried yesterday afternoon for me but I do not know how long it has been like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


Hello

No problems here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *JySzE*
> 
> @[email protected]
> 
> Anyone else unable to load https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/
> 
> Unreachable since i tried yesterday afternoon for me but I do not know how long it has been like this.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


the link you posted worked fine for me.


----------



## JySzE

@jwsg @Praz @Jpmboy

Thanks for the replies guys it's working now for me, made lunch, came back and its working fine now.. Must have been something odd on my end.


----------



## Nivity

Question.
Have a Z170 Gaming Pro and are having big problems with audio stutter that comes up random.
Using the 1904 bios.

There have been 2 released after, the 2003 and the 3016.
But all they have listed is "support for new cpus", is there anything else they have done except add support for kaby with 2 latest bios?

Asus is kinda bad at listing what actually changed with bios versions so hm.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Question.
> Have a Z170 Gaming Pro and are having big problems with audio stutter that comes up random.
> Using the 1904 bios.
> 
> There have been 2 released after, the 2003 and the 3016.
> But all they have listed is "support for new cpus", is there anything else they have done except add support for kaby with 2 latest bios?
> 
> Asus is kinda bad at listing what actually changed with bios versions so hm.


You're most likely getting high DPC latency on Audio drivers. Have you tried other Audio drivers? Could also be software on your computer that's interfering with your Audio Drivers causing high DPC latency.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Question.
> 
> Have a Z170 Gaming Pro and are having big problems with audio stutter that comes up random.
> 
> Using the 1904 bios.
> 
> There have been 2 released after, the 2003 and the 3016.
> 
> But all they have listed is "support for new cpus", is there anything else they have done except add support for kaby with 2 latest bios?
> 
> Asus is kinda bad at listing what actually changed with bios versions so hm.
> 
> 
> 
> You're most likely getting high DPC latency on Audio drivers. Have you tried other Audio drivers? Could also be software on your computer that's interfering with your Audio Drivers causing high DPC latency.
Click to expand...

Tried like 5 different realtek drivers, windows 10 default, latest on Asus, latest on Realtek etc, same thing.
The stutter comes even when there is no dpc spikes.
And the Audio driver is not really on the list, ndis is the highest most times.

For example.
In both these screens I had audio stutter when doing random things, watching youtube, listening to music in foobar, watching twitch stream, mpchc.
There does not have to be a dpc spike for it to stutter.
In the 4 1/2 hour the first spike shown in latencymon was after that 4 1/2 hour, and I had plenty of audio stutter before that spike occured.
Googled my heart out and tried every possible thing, disable C states, speedstep, high performance, different drivers for network + sound.
I can come with just foobar running, or it can come with 5 different things working, totally random and frankly very annoying.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried like 5 different realtek drivers, windows 10 default, latest on Asus, latest on Realtek etc, same thing.
> The stutter comes even when there is no dpc spikes.
> And the Audio driver is not really on the list, ndis is the highest most times.
> 
> For example.
> In both these screens I had audio stutter when doing random things, watching youtube, listening to music in foobar, watching twitch stream, mpchc.
> There does not have to be a dpc spike for it to stutter.
> In the 4 1/2 hour the first spike shown in latencymon was after that 4 1/2 hour, and I had plenty of audio stutter before that spike occured.
> Googled my heart out and tried every possible thing, disable C states, speedstep, high performance, different drivers for network + sound.
> I can come with just foobar running, or it can come with 5 different things working, totally random and frankly very annoying.


Please can you fill out rig builder, or state components used in the system


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Tried like 5 different realtek drivers, windows 10 default, latest on Asus, latest on Realtek etc, same thing.
> The stutter comes even when there is no dpc spikes.
> And the Audio driver is not really on the list, ndis is the highest most times.
> 
> For example.
> In both these screens I had audio stutter when doing random things, watching youtube, listening to music in foobar, watching twitch stream, mpchc.
> There does not have to be a dpc spike for it to stutter.
> In the 4 1/2 hour the first spike shown in latencymon was after that 4 1/2 hour, and I had plenty of audio stutter before that spike occured.
> Googled my heart out and tried every possible thing, disable C states, speedstep, high performance, different drivers for network + sound.
> I can come with just foobar running, or it can come with 5 different things working, totally random and frankly very annoying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please can you fill out rig builder, or state components used in the system
Click to expand...

Intel 6700K running at stock
Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2666MHz CL16 Vengeance LED, CMU32GX4M2A2666C16R. Tried running at "stock" and XMP. Running at XMP atm.
Asus GTX 1070 Strix O8G Running @ stock.
Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Bios 1904 (The 2 newest only states "added support for newer cpu) and I read some problems so not sure if I should try to flash the latest or not.
Corsair RMX750i
128GB SSD 840 Pro running as OS disk.

I had the SSD, Powersupply, GPU on my last build with no problems.


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Intel 6700K running at stock
> Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2666MHz CL16 Vengeance LED, CMU32GX4M2A2666C16R. Tried running at "stock" and XMP. Running at XMP atm.
> Asus GTX 1070 Strix O8G Running @ stock.
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Bios 1904 (The 2 newest only states "added support for newer cpu) and I read some problems so not sure if I should try to flash the latest or not.
> Corsair RMX750i
> 128GB SSD 840 Pro running as OS disk.
> 
> I had the SSD, Powersupply, GPU on my last build with no problems.


I'd consider trying on a fresh install. I don't think it has anything to do with what UEFI build you are using.


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Intel 6700K running at stock
> Corsair 32GB (2x16GB) DDR4 2666MHz CL16 Vengeance LED, CMU32GX4M2A2666C16R. Tried running at "stock" and XMP. Running at XMP atm.
> Asus GTX 1070 Strix O8G Running @ stock.
> Asus Z170 Pro Gaming, Bios 1904 (The 2 newest only states "added support for newer cpu) and I read some problems so not sure if I should try to flash the latest or not.
> Corsair RMX750i
> 128GB SSD 840 Pro running as OS disk.
> 
> I had the SSD, Powersupply, GPU on my last build with no problems.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd consider trying on a fresh install. I don't think it has anything to do with what UEFI build you are using.
Click to expand...

Ye I guess I should try that before giving up and buying a Z270 board or something ;O


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye I guess I should try that before giving up and buying a Z270 board or something ;O


In all seriousness, yes that would be sensible


----------



## Nivity

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Ye I guess I should try that before giving up and buying a Z270 board or something ;O
> 
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, yes that would be sensible
Click to expand...

Tried some things today.

* Updated bios to the latest 3016 even though I read people having problems with it and plenty of people said don't flash it on the Z170 forums when searching.
* Disabled Speedstep + Turbo in bios and put high performance in Windows power plan so it runs at 4000mhz (Cpu is 30-40 max in idle and low usage so its fine)

Have not had any stutter at all since this.
I tried stressing my computer with different tasks and also been running torrent at max speed etc which made my dpc spike a lot. (It still spikes with ndis but that is normal when running torrens, it did not make any audio stutter even with the spikes in dpc)

So, heres to hoping it works.
Ofc I might want to overclock my cpu some time etc, but since It does not really give me more fps in games It's fine for now. Also It might not have been the problem either, but for now I want to run this and see how stable it is before enabling turbo and speedstep again.

Was very close to press buy on MSI Z170 pro gaming carbon since it was a deal this week for it that ends tomorrow








But if this works there is no reason really to spend cash on it.
All I planned to buy is a 960 evo and I can run that just as fine on my Z170 Pro gaming as the Z270 board.

It's just my OCD talking that I SHOULD buy that MSI board incase the problem comes back etc, trying to resist it


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Nivity*
> 
> Question.
> Have a Z170 Gaming Pro and are having big problems with audio stutter that comes up random.
> Using the 1904 bios.
> 
> There have been 2 released after, the 2003 and the 3016.
> But all they have listed is "support for new cpus", is there anything else they have done except add support for kaby with 2 latest bios?
> 
> Asus is kinda bad at listing what actually changed with bios versions so hm.


Just my 2 cents on your audio stutter...cracks and pops for no apparent reason, as well as my own personal findings is that the bios changes can overvolt SA and VCCIO. Once I bring them back to reality the stutters go away. It happens with both onboard and discrete sound cards.

Asus Z170-A motherboard I5 6600k OC to 4.9 ring 4.8 memory at 3200. Just something that does seem obvious to check, the over volting can occur both at stock and manual voltage settings for these 2 items. I remember going from one bios build to the next and my VCCIO went from 1.2 to 1.3 at stock.


----------



## jasjeet

Come on Asus, will you at least fix the blinking power LED? Z170 needs some updates on the basics at this point.
Ive just had to unplug the power led.


----------



## jwsg

Z170I PRO GAMING BIOS 3020
Improve system stability

But i dont want to be the first to try it!


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jwsg*
> 
> Z170I PRO GAMING BIOS 3020
> Improve system stability
> 
> But i dont want to be the first to try it!


I will do it!

Why don't we get a simple changelog with these?

OC profiles are fixed.
Can't test power led since I unplugged it last night and it'll take an age to plug that in on my setup.

Can't get it to POST with adaptive vcore...


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Come on Asus, will you at least fix the blinking power LED? Z170 needs some updates on the basics at this point.
> Ive just had to unplug the power led.


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> I will do it!
> 
> Why don't we get a simple changelog with these?


Coming from someone who fails in the art of context, that made me laugh!









If the issue is unresolved, put in a support request with support in your region.


----------



## mtrai

THanks for the heads up. Just checked this morning for my board and we just got an updated bios build on the Z170-A as well. Our build number is different and of course slightly different change notes.

Z170-A BIOS 3301
Fix enable wake on by PCIE and shutdown into S5, press keyboard any key will be waked up

VS

Z170I PRO GAMING BIOS 3020
Improve system stability

About to install it as I have to re do my overclock anyway today.

The update for the Z170-A board is found under Other --->Bios (not under OS yet.)

Just updated...Still shows with a Skylake CPU that the bridge is Kaby Lake









One note...was after updating to this build 3301 was on initial boot it appeared to cycle through the boot up several times, so just give it time no splash screens.

2nd note, was after setting bios settings from the first boot, and restarting is it cycled with the bios spash screen and then started.

(IMO it appears thesse first boot ups are related to memory training)

THis bios build did not overvolt my IMC or VCCSA like some previous builds.


----------



## jasjeet

Ok isolating it down.
It's something up with the ram timings, I could do 14-14-14-2n 3000mhz, now it won't work.
VCCSA and VCCIO 1.05v and VDIMM 1.35v as before the update.

3000mhz is booting auto timings 17-18-18

Even with VDIMM 1.37, VCCSA and VCCIO 1.10v it won't boot 3000 15-14-14

Edit
My fault. Should be 14-14-35!

So back up an running


----------



## mtrai

I got adaptive to work but only with leaving it all set to auto. With auto voltage setting in adaptive it set my I5 6600k to 1.52 volts, just a quick run of realbench yielded high temps in the mid 80s I have not seen since I first built this system over a year ago with Corasiar H110i GT AIO, delidded, Liquid metal.

/edit silly me I did not pay attention to my current ambient temps, they are higher then normal due to an elderly mother-in-law house guest.

Other notable thing is after the initial boot ups the memory training is much faster then the previous build.


----------



## misoonigiri

Thanks for the heads up about the new bios releases
FYI the new HERO BIOS 3201 is the same as the one elmor posted on hwbot a month ago - file hashes of both CAP files are exact same


----------



## jwsg

The 3020 Z170i (ITX Pro gamer) BIOS does seem to to fix the blinking power LED. It also retains the quicker boot of the 3016.
The BIOS is dated 9 Jan so has been around since a few days after the 3016 was released and problems reported.


----------



## jasjeet

Is it possible to skip the RAID splash screen? (My drives are in RAID0).
I'm sure I configured to skipped this on earlier bios'.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Is it possible to skip the RAID splash screen? (My drives are in RAID0).
> I'm sure I configured to skipped this on earlier bios'.


none that I'm aware of.


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> none that I'm aware of.


Ok maybe I was dreaming!


----------



## Paulovic

Some months ago I wrote about having spontaneous restarts of my PC about 5 seconds after entering S5 state (power-off) when "Wake on PCIe" is enabled.

Now I updated my two mainboards Z170-DELUXE to Bios 3201.

Changelog of BIOS states:
Fix enable wake on by PCIE and shutdown into S5, press keyboard any key will be waked up

What is this supposed to fix?

So far I encountered random PC restarts from S5 after poweroff. The poweroff state lasts for about 5 seconds and then the PC starts again. This does only occur when enabling "Wake on PCIe".

Since I want to use WoL this bug is quite annoying. This restart even happens with the network cable detached from the port.


----------



## Paulovic

Update to my post above:

Although I disabled Wake On PCIe I left the option to wake on lan the card from S5 enabled in the Windows network drivers
and to my surprise the WoL function is working, although disabled in the BIOS. Cool. Enabling the bios WoL in the APM configuration does cause these restarts, but now keeping this option disabled and Windows WoL enabled the problems with the restarts are solved.


----------



## jwsg

It's also worth keeping an eye on driver updates
For example the Ethernet driver https://downloadcenter.intel.com/product/82186/Intel-Ethernet-Connection-I219-V which under device manager has many wake settings


----------



## rj2

Hello,i am getting this week an asus maximus hero viii.i have been a loyal evga motherboard user,but going to try asus now.

I have a psu compatibility ?
i am using an older corsair AX1200 psu,not the ax1200i and is there any reason to say that there will be any compatibility issues?
asus has a list on their website i read about psu`s for this board and the ax1200 was not on it
thanks


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rj2*
> 
> Hello,i am getting this week an asus maximus hero viii.i have been a loyal evga motherboard user,but going to try asus now.
> 
> I have a psu compatibility ?
> i am using an older corsair AX1200 psu,not the ax1200i and is there any reason to say that there will be any compatibility issues?
> asus has a list on their website i read about psu`s for this board and the ax1200 was not on it
> thanks


I have never heard of an incompatible psu. Only crappy psu's..


----------



## rj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> I have never heard of an incompatible psu. Only crappy psu's..


obviously the ax1200 is older,but not crappy LOL


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rj2*
> 
> Hello,i am getting this week an asus maximus hero viii.i have been a loyal evga motherboard user,but going to try asus now.
> 
> I have a psu compatibility ?
> i am using an older corsair AX1200 psu,not the ax1200i and is there any reason to say that there will be any compatibility issues?
> asus has a list on their website i read about psu`s for this board and the ax1200 was not on it
> thanks


I have 2 of those PSUs... one of the best ever. It is compatible with z170 and z270. no worries. One of mine developed a fan "tick", replaced it with a corsair 140mm and it's been on 24/7 since.


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rj2*
> 
> obviously the ax1200 is older,but not crappy LOL


Never said it was crappy. I said that I only heard of crappy PSU's not incompatible one's.


----------



## rj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Never said it was crappy. I said that I only heard of crappy PSU's not incompatible one's.


no harm taken by your comment,hence the lol

my board came today and look forward to getting it setup first open box,there tear down my watercooled x58 system and swap it all in!!


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rj2*
> 
> no harm taken by your comment,hence the lol
> 
> my board came today and look forward to getting it setup first open box,there tear down my watercooled x58 system and swap it all in!!


Haha okay just a misunderstanding








I didn't try being mean either!

Awesome upgrade. You hold out long enough XD


----------



## rj2

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mrgnex*
> 
> Haha okay just a misunderstanding
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't try being mean either!
> 
> Awesome upgrade. You hold out long enough XD


its all good









you know my old evga classified 3 is still going strong with out a problem,but yep happy for this upgrade for sure

will be looking at all sorts of info here!!


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *rj2*
> 
> Hello,i am getting this week an asus maximus hero viii.i have been a loyal evga motherboard user,but going to try asus now.
> 
> I have a psu compatibility ?
> i am using an older corsair AX1200 psu,not the ax1200i and is there any reason to say that there will be any compatibility issues?
> asus has a list on their website i read about psu`s for this board and the ax1200 was not on it
> thanks


the AX1200 meets ATX v2.31 and EPS 2.92 standards so while it might not be the new kid on the block it is fine for the Hero viii.

btw, I recently built two systems with that board and I am really impressed by it. (wish it was mine system below).


----------



## mrgnex

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> the AX1200 meets ATX v2.31 and EPS 2.92 standards so while it might not be the new kid on the block it is fine for the Hero viii.
> 
> btw, I recently built two systems with that board and I am really impressed by it. (wish it was mine system below).


I love the board..
I had Gigabyte, Asrock and Asus motherboards and worked with MSI out all of them I loved the Asus boards the most.. I miss my CHVF-Z though..


----------



## rj2

well i opened box up today to setup temporarily,i must say that the heatkiller iv black nickel waterblock matches the boards color scheme perfectly
crossing my fingers that things go smoothly!!


----------



## FXformat

Hi can someone help me? I have an Asus Maximus Hero VIII with 6700K, i bought it a year ago and i updated the bios yesterday and now every time the pc goes to sleep then wake up, the water pump goes on max. It only does it after waking up, and it stays on max until i shut off the PC!

This has never happened before, i've updated the bios twice, the one that was in december 2016, then i noticed one today for february 2017, both are doing the same thing. I'm not sure which bios my board came with but is it a bios issue?


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Hi can someone help me? I have an Asus Maximus Hero VIII with 6700K, i bought it a year ago and i updated the bios yesterday and now every time the pc goes to sleep then wake up, the water pump goes on max. It only does it after waking up, and it stays on max until i shut off the PC!
> 
> This has never happened before, i've updated the bios twice, the one that was in december 2016, then i noticed one today for february 2017, both are doing the same thing. I'm not sure which bios my board came with but is it a bios issue?


Use MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 2202. That one seems to be the best for everyone.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Use MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 2202. That one seems to be the best for everyone.


I'm unable to do so, when i try to flash it back to that BIOS, it says file is not the right file? Anyone else has this problem besides me? When the computer hibernates or restarts it's fine. When it comes back from sleep mode, pump will go on max mode and stays that way. Even installed AI Suite and it's doing the same thing, infact, it no longer recognize the pump in the software. However, in BIOS, i can see that the pump is recognized and i can see the RPM readout from the "monitor" tab on the BIOS. So frustrating, should i just not let my PC go to sleep?


----------



## misoonigiri

Did u use USB Flashback method?


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Did u use USB Flashback method?


Tried that too, didn't work, the bios light in the back of the mobo stayed on, and per instruction, if that light stays on then it's not working.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Tried that too, didn't work, the bios light in the back of the mobo stayed on, and per instruction, if that light stays on then it's not working.


Did you remember to rename file as "M8H.CAP"?
I have gone from 3201 back to 2202 (then back again to 3201) using the USB Bios Flashback method, no problems encountered
Personally, I'd also load default settings before & after flashing


----------



## reqq

If intel comes out with a 6 core kaby lake you think our z170 motherboards will be able to run it?


----------



## Mr0czny

did you rename BIOS file to M8H.cap ?

i did usb flashback several times ( 3201 -> 2202, 3201 ->3007 ) on my 8 gene and always works great

IMO Intel can't make 6 core kabylake because they had problems with cooling 4 cores...


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Tried that too, didn't work, the bios light in the back of the mobo stayed on, and per instruction, if that light stays on then it's not working.


Make sure you're using the correct USB port. The manual for the M8G indicates the wrong port (lousy Asus documentation) below the PS/2 port, it's actually the USB port immediately below the Ethernet port. Believe it's the same location for the M8H.


----------



## zzztopzzz

If it's anything like the Z170-Deluxe, you'll need to use a USB 2.0 only.


----------



## Kronos8

Has anyone tried to use Intel Wireless Display with the following specs?

1. Z170 motherboard
2. Windows 7
3. Integrated WiFi.
4. Integrated GPU

I was thinking of using WiDi for presentations, so no worries for low resolutions.
I know WiDi is no longer supported by Intel.
I know I can try miracast from Windows 10, but using Win 10 would be my very last option and would prefer to avoid.
I managed to find some WiDi drivers.
Versions 4.2.19.0, 4.2.21.0 and 6.0.66.0
The first two give me messages regarding incompatibility from CPU and WiFi, while the last one gives me incompatibility only from WiFi.
That means that at least 6.0.66.0 includes SkyLake.

Any thoughts are welcome.


----------



## Kaeth

I'm all out of ideas, any thoughts, OCN?

I have a Z170-AR. It was stable with BIOS 2202, and the buffoon in me went and updated in 3301. Apparently 3007/3301 cause boot issues on this motherboard, despite being posted on the ASUS website for this model.

- Both EZ Flash and Windows tell me that 2202 can't be flashed, so I can't roll back.
- Lacks Flashback utility.
- ASUS Tech Support has hung up on me 5 times (what gives? Does Tech Support not call back anymore?). They continue to claim that it is an OS issue, despite the fact that the computer will not POST even when no drives are connected.

Right now I'm running the machine bare, with only processor and memory. If I cold-boot, it will not POST. When I hard-reset and reboot, it will give an error at POST, prompting for F1 to go into BIOS. I can get to BIOS at this point, but the above cycle happens every time I reboot. So it always takes 2 reboots to manually enter the BIOS, and I can't enter an operating system without first hard-resetting and going through the BIOS menu.

What can I do when I can't flash a BIOS, ASUS won't provide technical support, and I can't get my warranty serviced?


----------



## jasjeet

There is definitely some bug with adaptive vcore.
I posted in the KBL thread that using 1.28 additional turbo and -0.001 offset kept me at 1.28v with non AVX loads.
But today again it's running 1.312v. The OC hasn't been rebooted only in and out of sleep.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> I'm all out of ideas, any thoughts, OCN?
> 
> I have a Z170-AR. It was stable with BIOS 2202, and the buffoon in me went and updated in 3301. Apparently 3007/3301 cause boot issues on this motherboard, despite being posted on the ASUS website for this model.
> 
> - Both EZ Flash and Windows tell me that 2202 can't be flashed, so I can't roll back.
> - Lacks Flashback utility.
> - ASUS Tech Support has hung up on me 5 times (what gives? Does Tech Support not call back anymore?). They continue to claim that it is an OS issue, despite the fact that the computer will not POST even when no drives are connected.
> 
> Right now I'm running the machine bare, with only processor and memory. If I cold-boot, it will not POST. When I hard-reset and reboot, it will give an error at POST, prompting for F1 to go into BIOS. I can get to BIOS at this point, but the above cycle happens every time I reboot. So it always takes 2 reboots to manually enter the BIOS, and I can't enter an operating system without first hard-resetting and going through the BIOS menu.
> 
> What can I do when I can't flash a BIOS, ASUS won't provide technical support, and I can't get my warranty serviced?


I did the same mistake, i had a perfectly good running PC then all of a sudden i decided to flash to the newest BIOS, after that, my water pump went nuts, couldn't get it to run right, and got the double boot issue as well. Tried to flash it back, didn't work, so i just went out and bought a Z270, problem solved. While at it, i'm rebuilding my setup as well.

Lesson here, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.

I'm leaving my BIOS as is, i'm not updating sh%t


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> I'm all out of ideas, any thoughts, OCN?
> 
> I have a Z170-AR. It was stable with BIOS 2202, and the buffoon in me went and updated in 3301. Apparently 3007/3301 cause boot issues on this motherboard, despite being posted on the ASUS website for this model.
> 
> - Both EZ Flash and Windows tell me that 2202 can't be flashed, so I can't roll back.
> - Lacks Flashback utility.
> - ASUS Tech Support has hung up on me 5 times (what gives? Does Tech Support not call back anymore?). They continue to claim that it is an OS issue, despite the fact that the computer will not POST even when no drives are connected.
> 
> Right now I'm running the machine bare, with only processor and memory. If I cold-boot, it will not POST. When I hard-reset and reboot, it will give an error at POST, prompting for F1 to go into BIOS. I can get to BIOS at this point, but the above cycle happens every time I reboot. So it always takes 2 reboots to manually enter the BIOS, and I can't enter an operating system without first hard-resetting and going through the BIOS menu.
> 
> What can I do when I can't flash a BIOS, ASUS won't provide technical support, and I can't get my warranty serviced?


can the bios chip on the board be removed? (eg, is it socketed?) If yes, contact support for your region and see if they will send you a new bios chip.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I did the same mistake, i had a perfectly good running PC then all of a sudden i decided to flash to the newest BIOS, after that, my water pump went nuts, couldn't get it to run right, and got the double boot issue as well. Tried to flash it back, didn't work, so i just went out and bought a Z270, problem solved. While at it, i'm rebuilding my setup as well.
> 
> Lesson here, if it ain't broke, don't fix it.
> 
> I'm leaving my BIOS as is, i'm not updating sh%t


Giving ASUS more money for not supporting their own products properly is NOT an option. This is ASUS' responsibility for releasing broken firmware, then not having capable tech support.

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> can the bios chip on the board be removed? (eg, is it socketed?) If yes, contact support for your region and see if they will send you a new bios chip.


Unfortunately the chip is soldered on, as far as I can tell.

@[email protected] - Any thoughts?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Giving ASUS more money for not supporting their own products properly is NOT an option. This is ASUS' responsibility for releasing broken firmware, then not having capable tech support.
> Unfortunately the chip is soldered on, as far as I can tell.


Its not soldered on actually, its the bigger chip just above the middle of the PCIE16x_3 slot.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Its not soldered on actually, its the bigger chip just above the middle of the PCIE16x_3 slot.


Yep - I just checked. You're 100% right. +rep

What do you think would be better, buying a chip with the 2202 bios on it, or buying a USB Chip Reprogrammer and redoing the chip?


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Yep - I just checked. You're 100% right. +rep
> 
> What do you think would be better, buying a chip with the 2202 bios on it, or buying a USB Chip Reprogrammer and redoing the chip?


Whichever one is the cheaper alternative.

I'd personally buy a chip with the 2202 BIOS, because I trust my abilities to replace the chip more than my abilities to use the reprogrammer correctly.

Up to you though, when I updated to 3007 a couple of months ago, the only significant issue I had was the pump of my Predator 360 not waking upon sleep (but that was fixed by moving it back to the integrated fan hub). Sorry to hear you've got worse issues.


----------



## Kaeth

Update:

Called support again today, thankfully they actually sent me to a supervisor today who knew what he was talking about with regards to computers. He was quite disappointed in his level 1 techs, still doesn't make up for getting hung up on 5 times and wasting 5 hours of my Friday night.

He wants me to RMA it, which is a difficult proposition for me as this is my main machine for getting work done for a living, and this will be a 3-5 week turnaround time. Requested them to send a BIOS chip instead. He's running it up the chain of command, will see how it pans out on Monday. Here's to hoping.

Ordering a BIOS chip was a non-starter, unfortunately. Seems they're only sold from Taiwan or Germany - both were a 3-4 week estimated delivery to me, and I can't be that long without this machine.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Update:
> 
> Called support again today, thankfully they actually sent me to a supervisor today who knew what he was talking about with regards to computers. He was quite disappointed in his level 1 techs, still doesn't make up for getting hung up on 5 times and wasting 5 hours of my Friday night.
> 
> He wants me to RMA it, which is a difficult proposition for me as this is my main machine for getting work done for a living, and this will be a 3-5 week turnaround time. Requested them to send a BIOS chip instead. He's running it up the chain of command, will see how it pans out on Monday. Here's to hoping.
> 
> Ordering a BIOS chip was a non-starter, unfortunately. Seems they're only sold from Taiwan or Germany - both were a 3-4 week estimated delivery to me, and I can't be that long without this machine.


If you do not get a bios chip sent to you, just buy from ebay £10/£12, they even put whatever bios version you want on it, just plug it in and all good.
http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/BIOS-CHIP-ASUS-MAXIMUS-VII-FORMULA-Z170-A-Z170-AR-/171447254088?hash=item27eb0d7c48

Cheap enough to buy a few for backups for the future even


----------



## zzztopzzz

Sorry to hear about your bad luck. Now that Asus offered you a RMA, probably means you won't get your original board back. Last year when I was building up my Z170-D, there was a problem with the CPU mounting hardware on the mobo itself. I was able to do a "cross shipment" and had a new board in just a few days. FWIW, I've done that in the past with the Gigabyte factory folks. It might be worth a shot to ask about a cross shipment.


----------



## Kaeth

Update: ASUS' tech support is criminally incompetent. I've recorded the last 5 calls and at this point am planning on taking it to small claims court. ASUS sure as hell isn't going to repair the motherboard that their 3301 BIOS killed, so I might as well get my money back.

- They told me after my 5th call on 3/4/2017 that they were going to check into a BIOS Chip and call me back on Monday. By today they still haven't contacted me.
- They refuse to send BIOS chip.
- They refuse to do advance RMA.
- They refuse to cover shipping costs for RMA in absence of advance RMA.
- They have hung up on me 6 out of a total 8 phone calls.
- Every time I call, they "verify my phone number." They then proceed to claim that the hang-ups are disconnects, but they've never attempted to call me back _*once.*_

Screw ASUS in every way imaginable. It's like they don't even realize that the people they're screwing over might have decision making in the enterprise technology acquisitions for a 60,000 member organization. Their shoddy customer support is directly destroying their bottom line, and they deserve it.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Update: ASUS' tech support is criminally incompetent. I've recorded the last 5 calls and at this point am planning on taking it to small claims court. ASUS sure as hell isn't going to repair the motherboard that their 3301 BIOS killed, so I might as well get my money back.
> 
> - They told me after my 5th call on 3/4/2017 that they were going to check into a BIOS Chip and call me back on Monday. By today they still haven't contacted me.
> - They refuse to send BIOS chip.
> - They refuse to do advance RMA.
> - They refuse to cover shipping costs for RMA in absence of advance RMA.
> - They have hung up on me 6 out of a total 8 phone calls.
> - Every time I call, they "verify my phone number." They then proceed to claim that the hang-ups are disconnects, but they've never attempted to call me back _*once.*_
> 
> Screw ASUS in every way imaginable. It's like they don't even realize that the people they're screwing over might have decision making in the enterprise technology acquisitions for a 60,000 member organization. Their shoddy customer support is directly destroying their bottom line, and they deserve it.


Did you not see my post above ? just buy it from ebay.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Did you not see my post above ? just buy it from ebay.


Mostly on principle. I'm not going to pay money to fix a *warrantied* product that was broken by ASUS' _*own software*_ and neglected due to their own incompetence.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Mostly on principle. I'm not going to pay money to fix a *warrantied* product that was broken by ASUS' _*own software*_ and neglected due to their own incompetence.


hey bro, if you have not already tried all the solutions listed below, well... you know thge RMA routine.

1. make sure TPU and XMP switches on the board are set to DISABLED
2) Short the CLRTC jumper on the MB, follow the instructions in your manual.
if this solves the post problem.. happy day. if not, continue:
3) Follow the crash-free bios recovery process described in the manual, pg 2-65. I know this works since I have used it on a completely dead/borked bios on a z170 MB. Works? Happy day. If this fails, either there is physical damage to the board or... continue with the last resort:
4) Buy the Bios flashback header card and attempt a bios flashback (std feature of ROG boards).

If #3 does not fix it, and you do not want to try 4... you know the RMA drill.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> hey bro, if you have not already tried all the solutions listed below, well... you know thge RMA routine.
> 
> 1. make sure TPU and XMP switches on the board are set to DISABLED
> 2) Short the CLRTC jumper on the MB, follow the instructions in your manual.
> if this solves the post problem.. happy day. if not, continue:
> 3) Follow the crash-free bios recovery process described in the manual, pg 2-65. I know this works since I have used it on a completely dead/borked bios on a z170 MB. Works? Happy day. If this fails, either there is physical damage to the board or... continue with the last resort:
> 4) Buy the Bios flashback header card and attempt a bios flashback (std feature of ROG boards).
> 
> If #3 does not fix it, and you do not want to try 4... you know the RMA drill.


1-2. Tried this twice, unfortunately a reset did nothing.
3. Crash-Free BIOS doesn't recognize v. 2*** BIOS and earlier as valid, only 3***, system won't POST properly with 3***
4. Flashback Header Card is vaporware not actually for sale (despite being advertised for the Z170-AR). (I'm more than angry at ASUS for this spat of false advertising)


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> 1-2. Tried this twice, unfortunately a reset did nothing.
> 3. Crash-Free BIOS doesn't recognize v. 2*** BIOS and earlier as valid, only 3***, system won't POST properly with 3***
> 4. Flashback Header Card is vaporware not actually for sale (despite being advertised for the Z170-AR). (I'm more than angry at ASUS for this spat of false advertising)


so, for #3 as the manual states, load the newest driver on a USB stick and let crash-free reload "3***". Disconnect all external devices except your mouse and keyboard. Once the recovery completes the rig will reboot several times - do not interrupt the process. once it completes you'll end up in bios. hopefully this resolves it, otherwise it's an rma.


----------



## Kaeth

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> so, for #3 as the manual states, load the newest driver on a USB stick and let crash-free reload "3***". Disconnect all external devices except your mouse and keyboard. Once the recovery completes the rig will reboot several times - do not interrupt the process. once it completes you'll end up in bios. hopefully this resolves it, otherwise it's an rma.


Like I said, Crash-Free BIOS won't recognize/load any version beginning with 1 or 2 (1701, 1901, 2201, etc). And all BIOS starting with version 3 don't properly POST. BIOS can load them as many times as it likes, but the system crashes in POST.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Like I said, Crash-Free BIOS won't recognize/load any version beginning with 1 or 2 (1701, 1901, 2201, etc). And all BIOS starting with version 3 don't properly POST. BIOS can load them as many times as it likes, but the system crashes in POST.


Crash-free Bios recovery using the launch bios on the DVD is not impacted by whatever bios is currently installed (or fouled) on the bios chip (unless the bios chip is damaged, which we already went thru). Are you sure the CPU is not bad? What is the last Q-code when POST fails?
Or... have you sent it in for RMA already?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kaeth*
> 
> Like I said, Crash-Free BIOS won't recognize/load any version beginning with 1 or 2 (1701, 1901, 2201, etc). And all BIOS starting with version 3 don't properly POST. BIOS can load them as many times as it likes, but the system crashes in POST.


If what you say is true then I'm guessing Crash-Free BIOS has the same limitation as EZ Flash....*It cannot facilitate flashing a higher series BIOS to a lower one*, *3*XXX to *2*XXX or *1*XXX in this case. BIOS Flashback seems to be the only method that can do that, but like all of Asus' recovery methods, success depends on the corruption level of the existing BIOS. *The best BIOS recovery insurance is an external programmer*.


----------



## SgtHawker

I have used UEFI's EZ Mode updater tool on several occasions even to regress the firmware with no problem on my Sabertooth Z170 S. So even if it won't complete POST, but you can enter the UEFI there is that chance to attempt reflashing the firmware. I haven't seen that you made that attempt, or if you can/can not enter UEFI, but just thought I'd throw that in there. Your mobo does also have the same feature.


----------



## jleslie246

If anyone has time, I could use help diagnosing random shutdowns. I have everything at stock settings in bios with the exception of XMP profile for my memory. Ive tried a second PSU also.
The windows event viewer gives me critical event ID 41 Kernal-Power. My pc reboots on its own several times a day even at idle.









Bios version 2202


----------



## Praz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> If anyone has time, I could use help diagnosing random shutdowns. I have everything at stock settings in bios with the exception of XMP profile for my memory. Ive tried a second PSU also.
> The windows event viewer gives me critical event ID 41 Kernal-Power. My pc reboots on its own several times a day even at idle.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bios version 2202


Hello

Do the shutdowns still occur using all default settings including default for the memory?


----------



## misoonigiri

Noticed something really weird by fluke - Balanced vs High Performance power plan
I seem to be getting slightly better results now with Balanced - in RealBench & Firestrike
6700k M8H Bios 3201 Windows 10


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Noticed something really weird by fluke - Balanced vs High Performance power plan
> I seem to be getting slightly better results now with Balanced - in RealBench & Firestrike
> 6700k M8H Bios 3201 Windows 10


yeah - that is weird.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah - that is weird.


Have you tried to see if you get slightly better scores with Balanced too?

I found another post about it too. Maybe its windows or drivers, not the board/bios.
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5260#post_25943211


----------



## Silent Scone

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Have you tried to see if you get slightly better scores with Balanced too?
> 
> I found another post about it too. Maybe its windows or drivers, not the board/bios.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5260#post_25943211


I would not spend too much time on that. Depending on how much difference the score is, your best bet is contacting Futuremark themselves, but personally wouldn't bother. Test performance in real world application.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Silent Scone*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Have you tried to see if you get slightly better scores with Balanced too?
> 
> I found another post about it too. Maybe its windows or drivers, not the board/bios.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5260#post_25943211
> 
> 
> 
> I would not spend too much time on that. Depending on how much difference the score is, your best bet is contacting Futuremark themselves, but personally wouldn't bother. Test performance in real world application.
Click to expand...

Yeah not important, but just strange. I remember Balanced got lower scores last I tried, but now being the opposite is quirky.
It's not just Firestrike actually, seems to be slightly higher for other benchmarks I'd tried too


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Have you tried to see if you get slightly better scores with Balanced too?
> 
> I found another post about it too. Maybe its windows or drivers, not the board/bios.
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5260#post_25943211


yeah sure I have (as have many others). basically your best scores will be with speedstep disabled. High perf should also score better, just not as consistent as bios locked clocks. I'd bet it is due to some inefficiency in settings that is either causing correctable errors when running flat out, or the nv driver install. additionally, if you are not locking clocks on your cpu and gpu(s) you wil get more variation in runs than you'd normally see just due to windows background processes. Lastly, 1080P firestrike is a pretty weak load. use extreme, ultra timespy (dx12) or VR mark blue room;


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> yeah sure I have (as have many others). basically your best scores will be with speedstep disabled. High perf should also score better, just not as consistent as bios locked clocks. I'd bet it is due to some inefficiency in settings that is either causing correctable errors when running flat out, or the nv driver install. additionally, if you are not locking clocks on your cpu and gpu(s) you wil get more variation in runs than you'd normally see just due to windows background processes. Lastly, 1080P firestrike is a pretty weak load. use extreme, ultra timespy (dx12) or VR mark blue room;


I meant to ask if you had tried today or just 1-2 days ago.
But what you wrote, yeah I understand what you mean


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Noticed something really weird by fluke - Balanced vs High Performance power plan
> I seem to be getting slightly better results now with Balanced - in RealBench & Firestrike
> 6700k M8H Bios 3201 Windows 10


Splitting hairs?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/like/262315084349?lpid=82&chn=ps&ul_noapp=true


----------



## misoonigiri

LOL








It was just an observation, used to be opposite almost all the time previously


----------



## oparr

Maybe BIOS 3201 has something to do with it. I see programmer notes in German for BIOS strings in 3201 for the M8G. Don't think Z170 boards are getting the firmware attention they deserve.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Maybe BIOS 3201 has something to do with it. I see programmer notes in German for BIOS strings in 3201 for the M8G. Don't think Z170 boards are getting the firmware attention they deserve.


I was thinking maybe its the BIOS at 1st, so that's why I posted here just to see if someone could try a quick benchmark just for kicks.
But I happen to see a few recent posts over at Rysen thread abt for Firestrike & Cinebench being higher with Balanced too
http://www.overclock.net/t/1624139/official-ryzen-7-1800x-1700x-1700-owners-club-4ghz-club/5390#post_25945447

I didn't read in detail to understand the context fully - cause its not really important. Maybe its some recent windows update. Just slightly strange but quaint though


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Praz*
> 
> Hello
> 
> Do the shutdowns still occur using all default settings including default for the memory?


I have not tried default memory setting. I suppose I could try this. I was hoping the event ID would point to something in particular. What? I dont know. Thats why I posted here.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> I have not tried default memory setting. I suppose I could try this. I was hoping the event ID would point to something in particular. What? I dont know. Thats why I posted here.


best way to sort it out is to set the rig to defaults as Praz said. if the system crashes (ev 41) check that oyu have all power connectors correctly seated and any SLI AUX power plugged it. if it is crashing at idle, disable c-states and use the high perf power plan, if it is crashing while under load, post back.


----------



## misoonigiri

Hi, regarding stressapptest on Mint will there be a log regardless of PASS/FAIL? Or only for a FAIL?
The lines "Log: Seconds remaining..." seem to indicate there is a log somewhere, but I can't find it


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> best way to sort it out is to set the rig to defaults as Praz said. if the system crashes (ev 41) check that oyu have all power connectors correctly seated and any SLI AUX power plugged it. if it is crashing at idle, disable c-states and use the high perf power plan, if it is crashing while under load, post back.


OK. I have all settings to default and or auto. If it crashes again, then I'll disable c states and try.


----------



## jleslie246

And it crashed. Pretty quickly too. C states now disabled. We shall see.


----------



## jleslie246

Crashed again. I'm thinking it does not like removing xmp profile.

Now I've re-enabled XMP profile but left c states disabled (I'm new to intel, what does this setting do?).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Crashed again. I'm thinking it does not like removing xmp profile.
> 
> Now I've re-enabled XMP profile but left c states disabled (I'm new to intel, what does this setting do?).


when you disable XMP, be sure to Load OPtimized Defaults, F10 and reneter bios to load any other settings/timings. Some kit XMP set parameters that really need a flush and clean slate to get rid of.
Is it crashing at idle or at load??


----------



## smoke2

Can be amplify level (impedance) of the headphones set through software manually on Hero VIII?
If yes, please can someone test how much louder will play 16-32ohm headphones set as 600ohm headphones in comparision when they will be set on default amplify level (impedance)?


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, regarding stressapptest on Mint will there be a log regardless of PASS/FAIL? Or only for a FAIL?
> The lines "Log: Seconds remaining..." seem to indicate there is a log somewhere, but I can't find it


The default log file is none;

https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest

You can use something similar to the following, with the -l argument, to create a log file with unique name each time you run it;

SAT$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S).log

Best option is to create a bash shell wrapper script for stressapptest but that requires some scripting savvy. Some may already exist, try searching.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> when you disable XMP, be sure to Load OPtimized Defaults, F10 and reneter bios to load any other settings/timings. Some kit XMP set parameters that really need a flush and clean slate to get rid of.
> Is it crashing at idle or at load??


It always crashes at idle. No crashes today with default + XMP + c states disabled. What does this mean?


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Hi, regarding stressapptest on Mint will there be a log regardless of PASS/FAIL? Or only for a FAIL?
> The lines "Log: Seconds remaining..." seem to indicate there is a log somewhere, but I can't find it
> 
> 
> 
> The default log file is none;
> 
> https://github.com/stressapptest/stressapptest
> 
> You can use something similar to the following, with the -l argument, to create a log file with unique name each time you run it;
> 
> SAT$(date +%Y%m%d%H%M%S).log
> 
> Best option is to create a bash shell wrapper script for stressapptest but that requires some scripting savvy. Some may already exist, try searching.
Click to expand...

Thanks for this info, if not for this I would have tried searching for the logfile again the next time


----------



## jasjeet

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It always crashes at idle. No crashes today with default + XMP + c states disabled. What does this mean?


Many LLC too aggressive.


----------



## misoonigiri

Is this a possible bug with 3201 on M8H?-

After loading optimised default settings, save & exit and reboot,
When I attempt to reload any of my saved oc profiles, the system freezes right after hitting enter
Need to do hard shutdown.

The saved settings were 1st created by manually entering them using current bios always


----------



## misoonigiri

Del double post


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It always crashes at idle. No crashes today with default + XMP + c states disabled. What does this mean?


add 10mV to offset if you are running adaptive (and remove 10 from turbo). keep c-states disabled.
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jasjeet*
> 
> Many LLC too aggressive.


wouldn't affect idle voltage. but too much droop (too little LLC) could cause a crash when heavy load ends due to undershoot.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> add 10mV to offset if you are running adaptive (and remove 10 from turbo). keep c-states disabled.
> wouldn't affect idle voltage. but too much droop (too little LLC) could cause a crash when heavy load ends due to undershoot.


It crashed this morning sitting idle for some time. Ill add 10mV to see if that helps.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> It crashed this morning sitting idle for some time. Ill add 10mV to see if that helps.


to offset if you are using adaptive. if using manual, just add more vcore.
If it keeps crashing after that, try another PSU. make sure ALL MB power connectors are connected (all including the SLI aux power) 780s use 2x the power of pascal gpus.


----------



## jleslie246

That didn't help either and I've tried a 2nd PSU. I'm thinking its a virus. The file on BSOD is NETIO.SYS. A google search has several hits for corrupt files (a virus). Im going to reinstall everything and see what happens.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> That didn't help either and I've tried a 2nd PSU. I'm thinking its a virus. The file on BSOD is NETIO.SYS. A google search has several hits for corrupt files (a virus). Im going to reinstall everything and see what happens.


yeah.. and if the google search hits link to sites that claim to remove the virus, don't believe the search or the links.


----------



## llantant

So is 3201 worth flashing to??

I do also have a general question in regards to drivers on the asus support side.

Is the general consensus just to use the outdated ones up on asus support or do you guys keep them updated via intel or stationdrivers etc...

I do know the whole if it aint broke dont fix it adage but I do like to keep my stuff updated when I can.

In the past I usually use Asus support for a year or two after build then switch to finding them myself. Just wondering what the general opinion was.

Also any idea when Skylake-E is going ahead? I feel like building something new!


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *llantant*
> 
> So is 3201 worth flashing to??
> 
> I do also have a general question in regards to drivers on the asus support side.
> 
> Is the general consensus just to use the outdated ones up on asus support or do you guys keep them updated via intel or stationdrivers etc...
> 
> I do know the whole if it aint broke dont fix it adage but I do like to keep my stuff updated when I can.
> 
> In the past I usually use Asus support for a year or two after build then switch to finding them myself. Just wondering what the general opinion was.
> 
> Also any idea when Skylake-E is going ahead? I feel like building something new!


I flashed my gene to that and my waterpump and fans kept going to max rpm after waking up from sleep. I could not fix it or flashed back to the stable 2202 so I bought a new Z270G. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> I flashed my gene to that and my waterpump and fans kept going to max rpm after waking up from sleep. I could not fix it or flashed back to the stable 2202 so I bought a new Z270G. If it ain't broke don't fix it.


I flashed my Gene to 3201, saw memory (3600MHz kit) issues circa 2015 all over again, flashed back to 2202 using BIOS Flashback (BF) without issues. You were probably following the Gene manual and using the incorrect USB port for BF. Either that or you were just itching to upgrade







. None of the Z170 *Maximus* ROG boards should have issues flashing from 3201 back to 2202 using BF.


----------



## mtrai

Not sure on other motherboards but just saw for the Z170-A a new bios

Bios 3401

It has rather extensive notes /s Actually it has more notes then most bios versions.

Z170-A BIOS 3401
1.Improved System Performance
2.Modified OA key function in legacy OS
3.Fixed some PS/2 devices connection issue in win8/win10 when fast startup is enabled
4.Fixed chassis fan's behavior after wake up from S3
5.Fixed CPU(i3-7350K) ratio item missing issue in SW


----------



## oparr

Stick with 2XXX unless you intend to run KBL on the Z170 board. Otherwise, wait for 4XXX or 5XXX if you have issues with SKYL and Z170 that need fixing







. Having a separate BIOS for KBL and SKYL on Z170 was probably the best way to go given the skill level of those working on Z170 firmware. All indications are that KBL is more than just a SKYL refresh.


----------



## FXformat

I'm using 2202 BIOS on another gene that I bought for cheap, it works fine with the 7600K. Not going to flash that board this time, learned my lesson.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Not sure on other motherboards but just saw for the Z170-A a new bios
> 
> Bios 3401
> 
> It has rather extensive notes /s Actually it has more notes then most bios versions.
> 
> Z170-A BIOS 3401
> 1.Improved System Performance
> 2.Modified OA key function in legacy OS
> 3.Fixed some PS/2 devices connection issue in win8/win10 when fast startup is enabled
> 4.Fixed chassis fan's behavior after wake up from S3
> 5.Fixed CPU(i3-7350K) ratio item missing issue in SW


Using 3401 on M8F no issues so far fixed memory issue from 3201 and fixed adaptive voltage issue from 3101 all good so far


----------



## mtrai

Same here on my z170-A since I saw this this morning...there are a couple of reports on the ROG forums of some issues...but nothing widespread to me to be an issue with the bios itself but rather a hardware configuration.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Not sure on other motherboards but just saw for the Z170-A a new bios
> 
> Bios 3401
> 
> It has rather extensive notes /s Actually it has more notes then most bios versions.
> 
> Z170-A BIOS 3401
> 1.Improved System Performance
> 2.Modified OA key function in legacy OS
> 3.Fixed some PS/2 devices connection issue in win8/win10 when fast startup is enabled
> 4.Fixed chassis fan's behavior after wake up from S3
> 5.Fixed CPU(i3-7350K) ratio item missing issue in SW


Issue #4, the chassis fan behavior is intriguing. When I initially upgraded to 3007 I noted that the pump of my Predator 360 would not start when I resumed the PC from sleep mode. That was the only issue I experienced with 3007, never flashed 3301.

I plan to flash 3401 and will report back with results.


----------



## FXformat

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> I flashed my Gene to 3201, saw memory (3600MHz kit) issues circa 2015 all over again, flashed back to 2202 using BIOS Flashback (BF) without issues. You were probably following the Gene manual and using the incorrect USB port for BF. *Either that or you were just itching to upgrade*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> . None of the Z170 *Maximus* ROG boards should have issues flashing from 3201 back to 2202 using BF.


Okay i admit, i wanted a reason to upgrade, had to have the RGB Z270G


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *FXformat*
> 
> Okay i admit, i wanted a reason to upgrade, had to have the RGB Z270G


Whatever floats your boat. Let's see, no externally accessible CMOS reset or BIOS Flashback (BF) buttons. Hey wait! Looks like it doesn't even support BF, nowhere is it mentioned in the manual. That board, even though mATX, is no Z270 Gene equivalent. Definitely not Z270 *Maximus* ROG caliber. Nice try Asus with the deceptive naming.


----------



## zzztopzzz

FWIW just installed 3401 with no apparent problems using EZ Flash.


----------



## alphadecay

Been on 3401 for the better part of around 6 hours now, couple of things to note.

High performance plan still leaves CPU at maximum clockspeed, even if minimum frequency is manually adjusted to below 100%. Interestingly, power plans created off of 'Balanced' as a base and manually set to 100% as the minimum clockspeed will peg my 6700k to its base clock of 4.0, with the turbo activating when necessary. High performance will just peg it at the turbo clock (4.7 in my case) 24/7. This behavior is the same as on my Speedshift enabled laptop, so I would say that this is a feature of Speedshift processors now.

The pump of my EK Predator 360 will now wake from sleep and resume correctly, whereas before on 3007 it would not start from wake and would only resume upon a power cycle.

No stability issues with RAM (but I'm running conservatively at 3000 15-15-15-35, 1.35v) or CPU adaptive voltage.

I'd say that 3401 fixes most if not all issues with previous 3.x.x.x BIOSes.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Knock on wood - My particular Z170-D build, ongoing since January of last year, has been relatively free of gotchas and bugs. Especially in the BIOS area. The one exception to this is when the mobo was new from Newegg; it had the very first BIOS increment and it wouldn't recognise the 6700K. Been building gamers for quite sometime and this one is definitely a treat.

Good luck will your rig.


----------



## mikeaj

Quick question: does anybody know where the option is to change which monitor is the main (where the UEFI interface is displayed) for the purposes of POST, UEFI, etc. in Asus Z170 land? I have the Z170I Pro Gaming specifically. I could've sworn I found it somewhere and changed it, but it reverted at some point and I can't find it now. Maybe I'm just imagining it.

edit: bonus question: for those of you who use AI Suite, which is I think not that many, how do you make the settings persist between boots? I've found Turbo App somewhat useful but for whatever reason it goes back to "off" every time. I mostly use it for downclocking/downvolting certain applications, like some background jobs where I don't really care about time to completion much and would prefer lower noise and slightly higher efficiency while it's chugging along.


----------



## zzztopzzz

I believe it automatically detects the presence of a video card in the PCI-E slot. For the Z170-D, I don't think there's a choice if you have a card installed. Sure way to find out is to pull your video card and see if you get video out of the onboard video port. I scoured the BIOS and can't any option to let me switch. As a matter of fact. the onboard video port isn't even listed in Device Manager. I remember back when this thing was NIB, I tried to install the onboard video driver and it said "Device not found". I've never tried to run my board without a video card. I may do some in-depth research on this just to see what it's all about..


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quick question: does anybody know where the option is to change which monitor is the main (where the UEFI interface is displayed) for the purposes of POST, UEFI, etc. in Asus Z170 land? I have the Z170I Pro Gaming specifically. I could've sworn I found it somewhere and changed it, but it reverted at some point and I can't find it now. Maybe I'm just imagining it.
> 
> edit: bonus question: f*or those of you who use AI Suite, which is I think not that many, how do you make the settings persist between boots?* I've found Turbo App somewhat useful but for whatever reason it goes back to "off" every time. I mostly use it for downclocking/downvolting certain applications, like some background jobs where I don't really care about time to completion much and would prefer lower noise and slightly higher efficiency while it's chugging along.


IMO.. I would not do this.. a recipe for a bad OC trying to load every time the OS statrts. just set the main aspects of your OD in Bios.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quick question: does anybody know where the option is to change which monitor is the main (where the UEFI interface is displayed) for the purposes of POST, UEFI, etc. in Asus Z170 land? I have the Z170I Pro Gaming specifically. I could've sworn I found it somewhere and changed it, but it reverted at some point and I can't find it now. Maybe I'm just imagining it.
> 
> edit: bonus question: for those of you who use AI Suite, which is I think not that many, how do you make the settings persist between boots? I've found Turbo App somewhat useful but for whatever reason it goes back to "off" every time. I mostly use it for downclocking/downvolting certain applications, like some background jobs where I don't really care about time to completion much and would prefer lower noise and slightly higher efficiency while it's chugging along.


Thr anser
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quick question: does anybody know where the option is to change which monitor is the main (where the UEFI interface is displayed) for the purposes of POST, UEFI, etc. in Asus Z170 land? I have the Z170I Pro Gaming specifically. I could've sworn I found it somewhere and changed it, but it reverted at some point and I can't find it now. Maybe I'm just imagining it.
> 
> edit: bonus question: for those of you who use AI Suite, which is I think not that many, how do you make the settings persist between boots? I've found Turbo App somewhat useful but for whatever reason it goes back to "off" every time. I mostly use it for downclocking/downvolting certain applications, like some background jobs where I don't really care about time to completion much and would prefer lower noise and slightly higher efficiency while it's chugging along.


I was forced to check the manual. You need to get into the BIOS > ADVANCED>SYSTEM AGENT. From there you have several options; iGPU is one of them and lets you run the integrated video if you wish. Check your user manual under System Agent for particulars, as each BIOS setup is slightly different.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> Been on 3401 for the better part of around 6 hours now, couple of things to note.
> 
> High performance plan still leaves CPU at maximum clockspeed, even if minimum frequency is manually adjusted to below 100%. Interestingly, power plans created off of 'Balanced' as a base and manually set to 100% as the minimum clockspeed will peg my 6700k to its base clock of 4.0, with the turbo activating when necessary. High performance will just peg it at the turbo clock (4.7 in my case) 24/7. This behavior is the same as on my Speedshift enabled laptop, so I would say that this is a feature of Speedshift processors now.
> 
> The pump of my EK Predator 360 will now wake from sleep and resume correctly, whereas before on 3007 it would not start from wake and would only resume upon a power cycle.
> 
> No stability issues with RAM (but I'm running conservatively at 3000 15-15-15-35, 1.35v) or CPU adaptive voltage.
> 
> I'd say that 3401 fixes most if not all issues with previous 3.x.x.x BIOSes.


Perhaps you will be willing to shed some light on Speedshift as there is next to no information about how it runs other then a few tidbits from some laptops when it came out a long time ago.

In short all I have really found out about it..is if it is enabled it disables Speed Step even if speed step is enabled in the bios and is s'posed to take control of voltage and clocks in windows. I have not figured any way to actually see it in work. In other words the way I understand Speedshift enabled then windows is s'posed to totally ignore any choices and changes to power plans. That is about all I could find since it was announced by Intel a long time ago now.

/edit just tested the balanced with min clockspeed of 100% takes my 6600k to 3500. So guess that is normal.

/edit 2 In my serching for info on speedstep I came across several interesting things...that are hidden with cpu power states in windows and wished I had bookmarked but only downloaded the reg tweak file so I would now have to do it manually.

Here are the additions:


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Perhaps you will be willing to shed some light on Speedshift as there is next to no information about how it runs other then a few tidbits from some laptops when it came out a long time ago.
> 
> In short all I have really found out about it..is if it is enabled it disables Speed Step even if speed step is enabled in the bios and is s'posed to take control of voltage and clocks in windows. I have not figured any way to actually see it in work. In other words the way I understand Speedshift enabled then windows is s'posed to totally ignore any choices and changes to power plans. That is about all I could find since it was announced by Intel a long time ago now.
> 
> /edit just tested the balanced with min clockspeed of 100% takes my 6600k to 3500. So guess that is normal.
> 
> /edit 2 In my serching for info on speedstep I came across several interesting things...that are hidden with cpu power states in windows and wished I had bookmarked but only downloaded the reg tweak file so I would now have to do it manually.


From what I understand of Speedshift is that the CPU gains direct access to the P-States, being able to control some if not all of the states rather than the OS handling it. I assume that as part of this OS handoff, Microsoft set the behavior of High Performance to 100% clockspeed, meaning that the CPU assumes the P-State corresponding to the highest frequency is necessary, due to it being "High Performance" and allowed Balanced to retain the burst behavior.

When High Performance is enabled on my laptop, it idles at 2.7ghz, but interestingly if manually set to 100% on Balanced or a plan created from Balanced, it will drop to 800mhz on idle. Perhaps this is behavior set by Intel at the processor level? It would be plausible considering that the laptop is a U series CPU.

I do believe that Speedshift is an extension of Speedstep, where it is possible for Speedstep to be enabled but not Speedshift (behavior that we have seen). Speedstep only enables basic ability to change P-States from the base clock, regardless if the behavior is handled by the OS or the CPU.

This is all my anecdotal experience however, and I'd love to hear more from someone who is more knowledgeable on the topic.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> From what I understand of Speedshift is that the CPU gains direct access to the P-States, being able to control some if not all of the states rather than the OS handling it. I assume that as part of this OS handoff, Microsoft set the behavior of High Performance to 100% clockspeed, meaning that the CPU assumes the P-State corresponding to the highest frequency is necessary, due to it being "High Performance" and allowed Balanced to retain the burst behavior.
> 
> When High Performance is enabled on my laptop, it idles at 2.7ghz, but interestingly if manually set to 100% on Balanced or a plan created from Balanced, it will drop to 800mhz on idle. Perhaps this is behavior set by Intel at the processor level? It would be plausible considering that the laptop is a U series CPU.
> 
> I do believe that Speedshift is an extension of Speedstep, where it is possible for Speedstep to be enabled but not Speedshift (behavior that we have seen). Speedstep only enables basic ability to change P-States from the base clock, regardless if the behavior is handled by the OS or the CPU.
> 
> This is all my anecdotal experience however, and I'd love to hear more from someone who is more knowledgeable on the topic.


Wow you spelled out quite a bit more then I did..as I did not want to step on so toes, on this topic like I previously did in this thread early on. My Question back then was about when ASUS was adding it to the bios as Intel had stated it was up to the motherboard manufacturer but it should be an available option and should be there.)

Let me add speed shift is measurable faster in changing p states, at least from the few laptops tests I saw. Now I have read bits here and there over the last year and half on speed shift. It is also a better battery saver for laptops, which is why I got kind of yelled at here.

To me it is an interesting feature but not enough is really known about the optimal settings with it and how it really works with windows 10. IE I can disable Speed Step and still have Speed Shift enabled or the reverese, but I really do not know of a way to test kind of things.

I was under the impression that if Speed Shift is enabled then Speedstep is ignored from the bios but I could be wrong.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Perhaps you will be willing to shed some light on Speedshift as there is next to no information about how it runs other then a few tidbits from some laptops when it came out a long time ago.
> 
> In short all I have really found out about it..is if it is enabled it disables Speed Step even if speed step is enabled in the bios and is s'posed to take control of voltage and clocks in windows. I have not figured any way to actually see it in work. In other words the way I understand Speedshift enabled then windows is s'posed to totally ignore any choices and changes to power plans. That is about all I could find since it was announced by Intel a long time ago now.
> 
> /edit just tested the balanced with min clockspeed of 100% takes my 6600k to 3500. So guess that is normal.
> 
> /edit 2 In my serching for info on speedstep I came across several interesting things...that are hidden with cpu power states in windows and wished I had bookmarked but only downloaded the reg tweak file so I would now have to do it manually.
> 
> Here are the additions:
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Warning: Spoiler!


just be careful with some of the settings you unlocked using _powercfg -attributes_, some of these settings are linked to selected power states and need to couple to each other correctly... otherwise you may receive a _boot config error_ which depending upon your drive confog may not be recoverable from the stock W10 recover modes.... just in case, issue this command from an admin cmnd prompt so that you enable F8 (boot to safemode/boot options) before the OS attempts to load a bad config and loops:
_bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes_

when in doubt, seek out Brink (Shawn) at TenForums.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> just be careful with some of the settings you unlocked using _powercfg -attributes_, some of these settings are linked to selected power states and need to couple to each other correctly... otherwise you may receive a _boot config error_ which depending upon your drive confog may not be recoverable from the stock W10 recover modes.... just in case, issue this command from an admin cmnd prompt so that you enable F8 (boot to safemode/boot options) before the OS attempts to load a bad config and loops:
> _bcdedit /set {bootmgr} displaybootmenu yes_
> 
> when in doubt, seek out Brink (Shawn) at TenForums.


Funny you mention that...when I found these a few months ago, I did not bother changing them. Been a long time since I used that command in win 10 but good advice as usual from you. I actually have a few more "unhidden power plans options" then what I showed, core parking and a few others from long long long time ago.

For me I keep my games and date on other drives and just mainly have Win 10 on a separate drive.

Also for what you saying is why I did not actually post these reg entries to show these options. If you would like I could send PM them to you.

I have a couple of weeks to kill since I can't game on my old GPU...my gaming GPU died and I just sent it off this morning for RMA. It was just too painful with the I5 6600 iGPU as well as my old "gaming" HD 7770


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Funny you mention that...when I found these a few months ago, I did not bother changing them. Been a long time since I used that command in win 10 but good advice as usual from you. I actually have a few more "unhidden power plans options" then what I showed, core parking and a few others from long long long time ago.
> 
> For me I keep my games and date on other drives and just mainly have Win 10 on a separate drive.
> 
> Also for what you saying is why I did not actually post these reg entries to show these options. If you would like I could send PM them to you.
> 
> I have a couple of weeks to kill since I can't game on my old GPU...my gaming GPU died and I just sent it off this morning for RMA. It was just too painful with the I5 6600 iGPU as well as my old "gaming" HD 7770


thanks, but I know the powercfg -attributes {.....} registry edits (not by heart... but I have them in a book







). THey are good stuff, just need to know the interplay so that some changes need to be made in pairs etc.


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> thanks, but I know the powercfg -attributes {.....} registry edits (not by heart... but I have them in a book
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ). THey are good stuff, just need to know the interplay so that some changes need to be made in pairs etc.


Learned something...that some of them are come in pairs...it was more of a side tangent of my Speed Shift information quest.

I knew of a couple of them but ran across bulk over the last year of so searching stuff out on Speed Shift. Just been trying to figure out Speed Shift settings out, as it seems it is more then just enable or disable in the bios.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> Learned something...that some of them are come in pairs...it was more of a side tangent of my Speed Shift information quest.
> 
> I knew of a couple of them but ran across bulk over the last year of so searching stuff out on Speed Shift. Just been trying to figure out Speed Shift settings out, as it seems it is more then just enable or disable in the bios.


my understanding - and I have not really tested this - the speedshift benefits really work best at stock especially in the power state transition from deep power saving states... something I tend to not pay attention to since I basically disable power saving states betonf dynamic frequency and voltage (eg, c-states disabled, no parking, etc.).


----------



## mtrai

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> my understanding - and I have not really tested this - the speedshift benefits really work best at stock especially in the power state transition from deep power saving states... something I tend to not pay attention to since I basically disable power saving states betonf dynamic frequency and voltage (eg, c-states disabled, no parking, etc.).


HAHA I get you on that...and that was precisely the reason I upset a person in this thread long ago...essentially why have have a I5 6600K and Z170 MB, overclock and want to even ask about something that they considered power savings...but I digress

If you are disabling the p-states then I non of these would benefit you, I was actually just curious how it worked. The little testing I have seen mainly from 2 website show reduced latency with speed shift on even in high performance power plan so actually it might. All the testing quite frankly in this is over my head, so I have to actually rely on what I am reading on the Internet...scary.

This is the one I found quite of bit of info when they figured out how to add speed shift in throttlestop.

http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/dell-xps-speed-shift.796891/

Some testing was done in this thread.

This other thread is about all the info out there taken with the first one:

https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Speed-Shift-Tested-Significant-User-Experience-Improvements

The benefits for a desktop seem to me lower latency even in high performance mode, I am thinking the reason is instead of windows requesting the power envelope that when the CPU request power it is just much much faster.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mtrai*
> 
> HAHA I get you on that...and that was precisely the reason I upset a person in this thread long ago...essentially why have have a I5 6600K and Z170 MB, overclock and want to even ask about something that they considered power savings...but I digress
> 
> If you are disabling the p-states then I non of these would benefit you, I was actually just curious how it worked. The little testing I have seen mainly from 2 website show reduced latency with speed shift on even in high performance power plan so actually it might. All the testing quite frankly in this is over my head, so I have to actually rely on what I am reading on the Internet...scary.
> 
> This is the one I found quite of bit of info when they figured out how to add speed shift in throttlestop.
> 
> http://forum.notebookreview.com/threads/dell-xps-speed-shift.796891/
> 
> Some testing was done in this thread.
> 
> This other thread is about all the info out there taken with the first one:
> 
> https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Speed-Shift-Tested-Significant-User-Experience-Improvements
> 
> The benefits for a desktop seem to me lower latency even in high performance mode*, I am thinking the reason is instead of windows requesting the power envelope that when the CPU request power it is just much much faster.*


that's the whole idea... and manually setting phase control (eg, optimized or extreme) in bios basically wil determine whether any phases are shed at all, and how they are brought back on line,m so the impact of S-Shift once overclocked like that I have no clue as to performance effect (if any).


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Quick question: does anybody know where the option is to change which monitor is the main (where the UEFI interface is displayed) for the purposes of POST, UEFI, etc. in Asus Z170 land? I have the Z170I Pro Gaming specifically. I could've sworn I found it somewhere and changed it, but it reverted at some point and I can't find it now. Maybe I'm just imagining it.
> 
> edit: bonus question: f*or those of you who use AI Suite, which is I think not that many, how do you make the settings persist between boots?* I've found Turbo App somewhat useful but for whatever reason it goes back to "off" every time. I mostly use it for downclocking/downvolting certain applications, like some background jobs where I don't really care about time to completion much and would prefer lower noise and slightly higher efficiency while it's chugging along.
> 
> 
> 
> IMO.. I would not do this.. a recipe for a bad OC trying to load every time the OS statrts. just set the main aspects of your OD in Bios.
Click to expand...

So loading a profile to lower clocks/voltage around to stock settings along with a different fan curve counts as a bad overclock these days? Or are you saying that when it reverts back to the default when the profile unloads, somehow it's overriding the settings done in the UEFI to make everything bad somehow?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> I was forced to check the manual. You need to get into the BIOS > ADVANCED>SYSTEM AGENT. From there you have several options; iGPU is one of them and lets you run the integrated video if you wish. Check your user manual under System Agent for particulars, as each BIOS setup is slightly different.


Maybe you misunderstood something somewhere because I screwed up or I am fundamentally missing the point here, but I was asking about switching which monitor was the default out of two that are plugged into the discrete graphics (in UEFI / POST / etc., not in an OS). How does doing anything related to the iGPU change this?


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> So loading a profile to lower clocks/voltage around to stock settings along with a different fan curve counts as a bad overclock these days? Or are you saying that when it reverts back to the default when the profile unloads, somehow it's overriding the settings done in the UEFI to make everything bad somehow?
> Maybe you misunderstood something somewhere because I screwed up or I am fundamentally missing the point here, but I was asking about switching which monitor was the default out of two that are plugged into the discrete graphics (in UEFI / POST / etc., not in an OS). How does doing anything related to the iGPU change this?


I'm saying that if you have an OS-based OC loading at start up, and it fouls or is not stable due to component drift or whatever, resulting in an inability to enter windows... how are you gonna undo it? just enable F8 if you run win10 so you can enter save mode BEFORE the bad OC attempts to load.


----------



## mikeaj

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Quote:
> 
> 
> 
> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> So loading a profile to lower clocks/voltage around to stock settings along with a different fan curve counts as a bad overclock these days? Or are you saying that when it reverts back to the default when the profile unloads, somehow it's overriding the settings done in the UEFI to make everything bad somehow?
> Maybe you misunderstood something somewhere because I screwed up or I am fundamentally missing the point here, but I was asking about switching which monitor was the default out of two that are plugged into the discrete graphics (in UEFI / POST / etc., not in an OS). How does doing anything related to the iGPU change this?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm saying that if you have an OS-based OC loading at start up, and it fouls or is not stable due to component drift or whatever, resulting in an inability to enter windows... how are you gonna undo it? just enable F8 if you run win10 so you can enter save mode BEFORE the bad OC attempts to load.
Click to expand...

Again, what are you talking about? I have a modest OC set in UEFI tuned for relatively low noise more than pushing performance. I have a profile through AI Suite that activates only when certain programs are running (that are not running at startup) to downvolt/downclock the system further-around to stock speeds-for even lower noise. Both sets of settings are stable.

Are you saying that AI Suite being open at all overrides the UEFI setting, even if the profile is not engaged?

Right now, as it is, the damn Turbo App setting to switch states when a program on the list loads doesn't even persist from boot to boot (perhaps intentionally out of what you think are the concerns here?) so it's not even active anyway until I manually have to turn it on.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> So loading a profile to lower clocks/voltage around to stock settings along with a different fan curve counts as a bad overclock these days? Or are you saying that when it reverts back to the default when the profile unloads, somehow it's overriding the settings done in the UEFI to make everything bad somehow?
> Maybe you misunderstood something somewhere because I screwed up or I am fundamentally missing the point here, but I was asking about switching which monitor was the default out of two that are plugged into the discrete graphics (in UEFI / POST / etc., not in an OS). How does doing anything related to the iGPU change this?


I confess. I completely misunderstood. When you mentioned UEFI I took it for granted that you were referring to the onboard graphics. Occasionally I run 2 monitors but I always boot to the main one. I have no clue as to how to select one over the other on boot as I've never attempted that. I will check it out though.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mikeaj*
> 
> Again, what are you talking about? I have a modest OC set in UEFI tuned for relatively low noise more than pushing performance. I have a profile through AI Suite that activates only when certain programs are running (that are not running at startup) to downvolt/downclock the system further-around to stock speeds-for even lower noise. Both sets of settings are stable.
> 
> Are you saying that AI Suite being open at all overrides the UEFI setting, even if the profile is not engaged?
> 
> Right now, as it is, the damn Turbo App setting to switch states when a program on the list loads doesn't even persist from boot to boot (perhaps intentionally out of what you think are the concerns here?) so it's not even active anyway until I manually have to turn it on.


see the text I put in bold when quoting your post above. That's all I was referring to. You asked abouyt making the settings persist. Sorry if you are not getting what you want.


----------



## Mr0czny

anyone has info when 3401 BIOS comes to m8 hero, gene and impact

all other z170 boards are updated few days ago


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Mr0czny*
> 
> anyone has info when 3401 BIOS comes to m8 hero, gene and impact
> 
> all other z170 boards are updated few days ago


Released yesterday.


----------



## misoonigiri

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Is this a possible bug with 3201 on M8H?-
> 
> After loading optimised default settings, save & exit and reboot,
> When I attempt to reload any of my saved oc profiles, the system freezes right after hitting enter
> Need to do hard shutdown.
> 
> The saved settings were 1st created by manually entering them using current bios always


This time with 3401, I started saving my profiles as .CMO files
But same bug, after loading optimised defaults & restart, it freeze as soon as I click YES on choosing .CMO file on USB to load
Same freeze if I try loading any profile in UEFI
Shucks, have to manually enter & save all settings again


----------



## vvv850

Hey guys,

Just wanted to post my experience with Z170 Sabertooth Mark I with BIOS 3401 and the dreaded Creators Update.

I have the following configuration:
Z170 Sabertooth Mark I with BIOS 3401
980ti
2x8G Kingston Savage
950Pro NVMe on tne M.2 port (not the PCIe adapter) as system drive
2 x 850 Evo on sata ports 3 and 4
Forgot to add: UEFI with CSM compatibility disabled

At first, I tried installing the update normally. Received a notification that it was ready to install so I rebooted. During boot, I receieved this error.



A simple restart, and I got back to Windows but the update was not applied.

To keep the story as short as possible, I lost a day trying to figure it out:
- Clean installed Windows 1607, same thing
- Clean installed Windows 1607 without the 2 SSDs attached, same thing
- Clean installed Windows 1607 and not using any Asus drivers (only those which were installed through Windows update), same thing
- Clean installed Windows 1607, disconnected every peripheral, same thing
- Clean installed Windows 1607 with Secure Boot disabled, same thing
- Tried updating using an USB from Media Creation tool, same thing

Finally, my attention moved to BIOS settings. It seems that between v1702 and v3401, Asus added a menu for controlling Thunderbolt settings. Completely disabling Thunderbolt fixed my issue.

The error enclosed in the BSOD referred to winload.efi located on the recovery partition and not the C drive. I checked this with EasyBCD just before the restart and saw that it was set to boot from recovery once. Why it couldn't though, and how the thunderbolt option influenced it I can only speculate.

Hope this helps someone as nothing I found regarding this error and Creators update helped me.


----------



## mmansfit

One question guys:

How do you configure the bios for ubuntu installation?

Which parameters or options are the ones to deactivate / change?

Z170-Deluxe


----------



## SgtHawker

[/quote]
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *mmansfit*
> 
> One question guys:
> 
> How do you configure the bios for ubuntu installation?
> 
> Which parameters or options are the ones to deactivate / change?
> 
> Z170-Deluxe


It depends on what you are doing. Are you installing Ubuntu alone, or alongside windows, or other linuces? You can install UEFI or CSM(Legacy). With UEFI, you can install with secure boot or without, without is likely easier. If you are installing alongside a win 8.1 or 10 UEFI install you must also turn off fast boot within windows itself as well as secure boot. There are many parameters that you must determine to lead to the exact answer.


----------



## Fishpan

Can anyone disable onboard wifi properly on this BIOS? Since BIOS 3016, disabling it in bios still shows it in device manager. Never used to be the case with older BIOSes


----------



## pwspong

Do you know if I can manual adjust voltage while using game boost knob? I don't know if it's an all or nothing setting.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *pwspong*
> 
> Do you know if I can manual adjust voltage while using game boost knob? I don't know if it's an all or nothing setting.


Boost knob?


----------



## misoonigiri

Does pwspong have a MSI Z170A XPower Titanium instead?
http://www.overclock.net/t/1629398/xmp-profile-increasing-timings#post_26063508

The knob... I think the system has to be shut down prior to adjusting it, but not sure - best refer to manual


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *misoonigiri*
> 
> Does pwspong have a MSI Z170A XPower Titanium instead?
> http://www.overclock.net/t/1629398/xmp-profile-increasing-timings#post_26063508
> 
> The knob... I think the system has to be shut down prior to adjusting it, but not sure - best refer to manual


clearly a drive by.


----------



## llantant

Small thing in regards to the most recent bios. When i put my PC in Sleep mode then wake it, it will come out of sleep then a few seconds later I hear a click and then all USB drives and LAN disables. I can shut down with the button on the computer but thats it.

Any idea before I roll back to 2202 (or w/e the bios around this was).


----------



## oparr

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?92369-MAXIMUS-VIII-HERO-BIOS-3401-Thread&p=648687&viewfull=1#post648687

^^What he said.


----------



## llantant

Yeah I rolled back now. I got bored lol. I need a new pc.


----------



## oparr

I neither need or want a new PC but what ticks me off with Z170 is Intel's approach to new CPUs of late. Typically, a BIOS 3XXX series would signal the end-of-life for a motherboard's life cycle. It's where all the outstanding issues are addressed and loose ends are tied down for the platform CPU, then final RIP.

What we're seeing instead is KBL being wedged into the picture, with its own uCode, and Intel claiming it to be just a SKYL refresh. Did Devil's Canyon get new uCode? Whatever, it's turning out to be a nightmare for those not interested in KBL on their Z170 board and who believe the KBL connection breathes new life into the platform. Right now, I'm all for separate KBL and SKYL BIOSs for Z170 so SKYL can get proper closure in a timely fashion, even though I have no issues with BIOS 2201.


----------



## llantant

I agree. I always like to be on the final bios for the board.

Any idea what this speed shift is all about and is it worth it?


----------



## oparr

I gather speed shift, in terms of effect, is basically a faster speed step for those using the Windows 10 balanced power plan. The CPU, instead of the OS, would then control much of the transitions from lower to higher CPU frequencies (and vice versa). Balanced PP users should experience less lag between lower and higher frequency states and further reduce the need for using the high PP, thus saving more energy. Bottom line for me is much ado about nothing since balanced plan works just fine with speed step based on my work flow.

https://www.pcper.com/reviews/Processors/Intel-Speed-Shift-Tested-Significant-User-Experience-Improvements


----------



## cbynep

Hello,
I know I am late to the party, but I've got an Asus Z170-P with 6500 on it, and it seems to be bottlenecking a gtx1070 in some cases, so I'd like to try overclocking. This thing is updated to the latest 3301 BIOS from 2017/03/02, with Intel microcode updates and doesn't allow non-K BCLK overclocking. As far as I understand said updates are still in the BIOS itself? Obviously I can't downgrade this version to the non-K modified BIOS with stock utilities, but I've bought a non-K 8001 flashed BIOS chip on Ebay and the seller was kind enough to test it for me on his own system, nothing extensive, but his PC was able to POST and enter BIOS setup.
Now my problem is that my PC doesn't POST with the new chip installed, I've tried resetting CMOS by jumper/battery removal, starting with only iGPU, single ram slot and other common troubleshooting steps, but my system powers on, just spins fans, HDD and MB lights light up, monitor stays black.
I've tried posting this in non-K bios author's forum, but got no response in two weeks, guess he's busy or doesn't follow this project anymore.
Any help, please?


----------



## llantant

Hi all

I currently have one 256 nvme drive for OS and programs, two 256gb Samsung 840 pros and a WD 1.5tb storage drive which I'll be eventually replacing with a Samsung 1tb ssd.

My question is in relation to the ssds, I've always ran the two ssds in a windows raid 0 configuration and used them primarily as a gaming drive.

Would this be the best way to do it or am I better off splitting them into two independent drives? I'm after the pros and cons etc. Is there even any point running these in raid?

Appreciate any advice you could give.

Thanks.


----------



## becks

@[email protected] if you or someone can confirm that the Maximum VIII Impact has some sort of limitation on ambient cooling that caps Uncore / Cache at 4.9 !?

Whatever I set in Bios for Uncore / Cache options (225.5...Min Auto....Max 50-52) It is read 49 maximum in OS under every software.
Only XTU sees the correct multiplier under the BIOS settings tab...

Changing to a lower multiplier + high BCLK does not change it..
Enable / Disable Speed Shift or any other like C state / Speed Step does not change it...

Kinda stuck there
















Also, on a side note, on the same platform I am able to bench test 32GB (2x16) @3844 - 3860 13-13-13-28 1t but for the life of it I cant get any more....(4k and 4133 need ridiculous loose no. like 17 17 17 42 2t at really high V)
Is it the motherboard a limiting factor ? ( I saw on the website the max ram freak listed is 4000* with overclocked mem)


----------



## MuxLee

hi I have kryos pci riser card for m2 drives , however it does not show on boot , when I put the drive in the MB m2 socket the drive is recognised

the boards are

MB Maximus 8 , I have an intel 400gb nvme in one slot the x16 is reserved for the gpu not installed at the moment

and the kryos card

the hard drive is a crucial 500gb m2 (CT500MX200SSD

I boot of the Intel drive and I can see the M2 and it works when installed in the MB socket f

am I doing something wrong?


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> hi I have kryos pci riser card for m2 drives , however it does not show on boot , when I put the drive in the MB m2 socket the drive is recognised
> 
> the boards are
> 
> MB Maximus 8 , I have an intel 400gb nvme in one slot the x16 is reserved for the gpu not installed at the moment
> 
> and the kryos card
> 
> the hard drive is a crucial 500gb m2 (CT500MX200SSD
> 
> I boot of the Intel drive and I can see the M2 and it works when installed in the MB socket f
> 
> am I doing something wrong?


1st i have to say check BIOS, if all drives show up there and in what boot order.

A specific point that comes to mind, and happens on my mobo (sigh), if i want to use my M.2 slot i have to disconnect my SATAIII 1 slot and can't use it since both use the same bus/irq addressing. Check mobo manual about this.


----------



## Zaen

Need some help with fans not spooling up with cpu temp

Well i connected a sata 12v to the fan hub from Phantek's Enthoo Pro because i noticed some flickering in the case fans with LED's but it puts the fans to max.. always.. don't need that noise so i reverted it.

Buuut since then i have problems with all the fans. No fan, on the hub or on a mobo header works properly, they stay in a minimum setting whatever i set in BIOS.

My H100igtx if controlled by corsair link would stay fixed in what i set it, silent, default, manual it wouldn't speed up when cpu got hot and i was seeing very high temps so i took that out before running anymore testing and put in a air cooler for the passive cooling (Cryorig H7 - 120mm fan) and started disconnecting fans and see the results, then went to fan controller software, then reset BIOS and loaded default settings, nothing so far has worked. Fans will stay at a fixed rpm, with a small % of rpm increase for ex: 756 to 780 rpm or 312 to 376.

I'm starting to run out of options. Mobo? PSU? windows? BIOS? Starting to take down walls with my head here. Already have to get new BIOS and re-do my OC after this is fixed and by now i'm afraid it's the mobo and if so i will be hanging dry for months.

Also posted this in Phantek's club thread to see if anyone knows about similar stuff happening.

Thx for any input in advance

EDIT: After many more system configs and CMOS resets i got fans spooling again but fan hub is a problem now it seems.


----------



## jleslie246

Is goofy the best for water cooling a 6700k on a Z170 board? Out at the top, In at the bottom (instead of left/right).


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> Is goofy the best for water cooling a 6700k on a Z170 board? Out at the top, In at the bottom (instead of left/right).


depends on the waterblock


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> depends on the waterblock


EK Super Evo


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> 1st i have to say check BIOS, if all drives show up there and in what boot order.
> 
> A specific point that comes to mind, and happens on my mobo (sigh), if i want to use my M.2 slot i have to disconnect my SATAIII 1 slot and can't use it since both use the same bus/irq addressing. Check mobo manual about this.


I have updated the BIOS but its still the same . It works in the dedicated M2 slot but it doesn't show in the BIOS when its installed on the riser card
what settings should I be checking . I have no SATA drives connected .

I checked with Aqua computer and they say no drivers are needed , the device doesn't show in the boot options menu . is there a PCI setting I need to change ?.


----------



## Groo21

Which
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> I have updated the BIOS but its still the same . It works in the dedicated M2 slot but it doesn't show in the BIOS when its installed on the riser card
> what settings should I be checking . I have no SATA drives connected .
> 
> I checked with Aqua computer and they say no drivers are needed , the device doesn't show in the boot options menu . is there a PCI setting I need to change ?.


Which Riser card model is you have?
On your mb, which specific m.2 slots are being used for each drive?

Is the problem that the drive doesn't show, or that it doesn't show with the riser card?

If it's the former, remove the Intel drive and insert the problem drive and see if it shows in the bios.

If it's the latter, does it show up fine without the riser card?

There are Bios settings in my motherboard that have to be specifically set to have 2
M.2 slots functioning. Are you sure those are set?


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Which
> Which Riser card model is you have?
> On your mb, which specific m.2 slots are being used for each drive?
> 
> Is the problem that the drive doesn't show, or that it doesn't show with the riser card?
> 
> If it's the former, remove the Intel drive and insert the problem drive and see if it shows in the bios.
> 
> If it's the latter, does it show up fine without the riser card?
> 
> There are Bios settings in my motherboard that have to be specifically set to have 2
> M.2 slots functioning. Are you sure those are set?


This is the riser card http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Aquacomputer-kryos-M2-PCIe-30-x4-M2-SSD-adapter-card-with-passive-cooler_57863.html

_There are Bios settings in my motherboard that have to be specifically set to have 2 M.2 slots functioning. Are you sure those are set?_ This is what I am missing what did you do to get it working

The drive works fine in the dedicated motherboard M2 slot , and the intel works in all slots but its a different PCI connector ?

http://www.ebuyer.com/719852-intel-750-series-400gb-pci-express-3-0-x4-ssd-ssdpedmw400g4x1?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=EBUYER%20%20DISPLAY%202017&utm_term=1100614734235&utm_content=Laptops,%20PCs%20%26%20Monitors#fo_c=951&fo_k=1461467ad7ec7eca81e3a99be2212972&fo_s=binggb

Thanks
Mux


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> This is the riser card http://www.watercoolinguk.co.uk/p/Aquacomputer-kryos-M2-PCIe-30-x4-M2-SSD-adapter-card-with-passive-cooler_57863.html
> 
> _There are Bios settings in my motherboard that have to be specifically set to have 2 M.2 slots functioning. Are you sure those are set?_ This is what I am missing what did you do to get it working
> 
> The drive works fine in the dedicated motherboard M2 slot , and the intel works in all slots but its a different PCI connector ?
> 
> http://www.ebuyer.com/719852-intel-750-series-400gb-pci-express-3-0-x4-ssd-ssdpedmw400g4x1?utm_source=bing&utm_medium=cpc&utm_campaign=EBUYER%20%20DISPLAY%202017&utm_term=1100614734235&utm_content=Laptops,%20PCs%20%26%20Monitors#fo_c=951&fo_k=1461467ad7ec7eca81e3a99be2212972&fo_s=binggb
> 
> Thanks
> Mux


Ok. Which Maximus 8 board do you have? Formula? Hero?

Which slot (numbered 1 to n starting from the one closest to the CPU, regardless of size) are you putting the m.2 addon card into?


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Ok. Which Maximus 8 board do you have? Formula? Hero?
> 
> Which slot (numbered 1 to n starting from the one closest to the CPU, regardless of size) are you putting the m.2 addon card into?


Pre-fetching a bit:

The Z170 chipset has 20 pcie lanes which it uses to provide USB/Sata/PCie connectivity. Lanes are used by onboard devices as well as devices the user connects.

A Skylake CPU has 20 PCIe lanes (16 open, 4 which connect to the z170 pch).

On a Maximus 8 Hero, PCIe slots 2, and 4 _can_ be connected to the CPU. Slots 1, 3, 5 and 6 are connected through the z170 pch.

If you stick a x16 GPU in slot 2 and want it to run at x16, then PCIe slot 4 is off.
If you want to run the GPU at x8, the. then slot 4 becomes available as a x8. It's possible it auto defaults to x8 and x8 if a card exists in slot 4.

So depending on which slot you are connecting the Kryos to, you could be connecting it directly to the CPU vs connecting to the PCH.
My expectation would be that the BIOS will only recognize it if it's connected to a PCH connected PCIe slot. There will be only one of these that can do x4 PCIe (which is the third x16-looking PCIe slot, slot 6).


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Ok. Which Maximus 8 board do you have? Formula? Hero?
> 
> Which slot (numbered 1 to n starting from the one closest to the CPU, regardless of size) are you putting the m.2 addon card into?


Hi I have a Formula board

at the moment there is no GPU installed until I sort this problem out - its preventing me from completing my loop

The card is now in slot 4

the intel 750 is slot 1 ... it used to be slot 4 . Slot 2 will be for the GPU

Thanx
Mux


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> Hi I have a Formula board
> 
> at the moment there is no GPU installed until I sort this problem out - its preventing me from completing my loop
> 
> The card is now in slot 4
> 
> the intel 750 is slot 1 ... it used to be slot 4 . Slot 2 will be for the GPU
> 
> Thanx
> Mux


Ok. Put the m.2 addon card into slot 6, leaving all other slots empty.

If the Intel 750 is an PCIe slot SSD, they why not use the on-board slot for the crucial ssd?


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Groo21*
> 
> Ok. Put the m.2 addon card into slot 6, leaving all other slots empty.
> 
> If the Intel 750 is an PCIe slot SSD, they why not use the on-board slot for the crucial ssd?


tried that no luck .... just goes to bios no boot options









FYI - there is a waterblock to go on that card - that's why I am trying to get this to work it gets hot under the GPU / Armour

Mux


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> tried that no luck .... just goes to bios no boot options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - there is a waterblock to go on that card - that's why I am trying to get this to work it gets hot under the GPU / Armour
> 
> Mux


You cannot boot from the M.2 drive when installed on the riser card if that card is connected directly to CPU lanes and not via lanes connected directly to the chipset. The only way to connect riser card on the Maximus VIII Formula board is via the bottom x4 slot (slot 6) if you want it to show up as being bootable. You can connect the riser card to any other slot you like but it wont show up as a bootable device in your UEFI


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> tried that no luck .... just goes to bios no boot options
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FYI - there is a waterblock to go on that card - that's why I am trying to get this to work it gets hot under the GPU / Armour
> 
> Mux


Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> You cannot boot from the M.2 drive when installed on the riser card if that card is connected directly to CPU lanes and not via lanes connected directly to the chipset. The only way to connect riser card on the Maximus VIII Formula board is via the bottom x4 slot (slot 6) if you want it to show up as being bootable. You can connect the riser card to any other slot you like but it wont show up as a bootable device in your UEFI


I have tried both options , it just does nt show up as a drive in the bios in any slot , the intel 750 is the boot drive in normal operation .

are there any settings I need to set in bios ?

Thx Mux


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> I have tried both options , it just does nt show up as a drive in the bios in any slot , the intel 750 is the boot drive in normal operation .
> 
> are there any settings I need to set in bios ?
> 
> Thx Mux


Intel 750 U.2?


----------



## MuxLee

no PCI .......

normally I would have a 750 in slot 1 , GPU slot 2 , and the riser card slot 6 , is that viable first .

at the moment there is no GPU installed so I am just moving the card around trying to get it to work

Thx
Mux


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> no PCI .......
> 
> normally I would have a 750 in slot 1 , GPU slot 2 , and the riser card slot 6 , is that viable first .
> 
> at the moment there is no GPU installed so I am just moving the card around trying to get it to work
> 
> Thx
> Mux


Slot 1 is only PCI-E x1 generation 2 not 3 from memory which will cripple the 750. If it were me put the 750 in slot 6 and the M.2 in the M.2 slot. Heat even under the armour is not an issue. Im using this adaptor card for one of my 960 pro's in slot 6 without any issues https://www.overclockers.co.uk/asus-hyper-m.2-x4-pci-e-mini-adapter-card-black-pcb-hd-032-as.html and the other 960 pro in the dedicated M.2 slot again with no issues.


----------



## MuxLee

in theory this should work ?

Intel 750 slot 4, GPU slot 2 , and the riser card slot 6

it works in slot 4 also which is PCI 3.0? that's a typo above , I am getting to the point where I will just put it in the M2 slot at least I can get my loop finished

Thanks for your help guys .


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> in theory this should work ?
> 
> Intel 750 slot 4, GPU slot 2 , and the riser card slot 6
> 
> it works in slot 4 also which is PCI 3.0? that's a typo above , I am getting to the point where I will just put it in the M2 slot at least I can get my loop finished
> 
> Thanks for your help guys .


Slot 4 is PCI-E 3.0 it will work for the 750 but it wont be bootable because those 8 lanes are directly from the CPU and not from the chipset so the option to boot from the 750 will not appear in the UEFI, also keep in mind populating slot 4 with the 750 will reduce the bandwidth on slot 2 to 8 lanes instead of 16 for your graphics card. You will however have the option to boot from slot 6 with the riser card M.2 because as explained earlier the lanes from slot 6 are directly connected to the chipset not the CPU


----------



## MuxLee

OK I just going to put into the M2 slot and put the 750 in slot 6


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *jleslie246*
> 
> EK Super Evo


eh - sorry for the delayed reply. for a 6700K or 7700K on z170 any orientation is fine once the cpu is delidded. No delid and it won;t matter either since the die-to-IHS TIM is the limiting factor.


----------



## tw33k

Flashed my BIOS to 3401 and then noticed the RAM settings had gone weird (see pic) Used BIOS flashback to go back to BIOS 2202 but still the same

Any ideas what's going on?



EDIT: Apparently it's normal for this platform. I could have sworn I had all the settings available when I first set this board up


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> Flashed my BIOS to 3401 and then noticed the RAM settings had gone weird (see pic) Used BIOS flashback to go back to BIOS 2202 but still the same
> 
> Any ideas what's going on?
> 
> 
> 
> EDIT: Apparently it's normal for this platform. I could have sworn I had all the settings available when I first set this board up


U sure u can't scroll down or something? Is that the Maximus hero alpha viii BIOS? I have a lower quality ASUS board and BIOS gives me a lot more then 8 settings to mess with, maybe a different menu but i know i've seen more on my Pro-gaming. If idd normal for that platform.... daaamn


----------



## tw33k

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Zaen*
> 
> U sure u can't scroll down or something? Is that the Maximus hero alpha viii BIOS? I have a lower quality ASUS board and BIOS gives me a lot more then 8 settings to mess with, maybe a different menu but i know i've seen more on my Pro-gaming. If idd normal for that platform.... daaamn


There's more settings than that. I was meaning the fact that there's only 3 primary timings instead of 4


----------



## Zaen

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *tw33k*
> 
> There's more settings than that. I was meaning the fact that there's only 3 primary timings instead of 4


pheew ok







Would have to check my own BIOS to be sure. I don't mess with RAM timings in a while and can't recall that detail ^_^


----------



## oparr

Hyper-threading bug discovered in SKYL and KBL CPUs;

http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/25/intel_skylake_kaby_lake_hyperthreading/
https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94262-BIOS-update-for-broken-Intel-s-Skylake-Kaby-Lake-hyper-threading

SKYL reached EOL status before this was discovered....Way to go Intel! LOL!


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Hyper-threading bug discovered in SKYL and KBL CPUs;
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/25/intel_skylake_kaby_lake_hyperthreading/
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94262-BIOS-update-for-broken-Intel-s-Skylake-Kaby-Lake-hyper-threading
> 
> SKYL reached EOL status before this was discovered....Way to go Intel! LOL!


I just read this too. We probably will need a thread that lists what Motherboard bios's have the uCode update, and which processors can be updated.

This is where having a motherboard vendor that is aggressive on firmware releases is a major selling point.


----------



## Zaen

Mauahahahahah good thing i bought 6600k. Never cared for HT, give me physical cores \o/ The more, the merrier


----------



## Daytraders

By turning off HT, how much performance do we loose, for lets say gaming ?


----------



## oparr

6700K and 6600K compared (games, graphics, you name it) at the link below. Assume 6700K without hyper-threading to be a 6600K;

http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1544?vs=1555


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> 6700K and 6600K compared (games, graphics, you name it) at the link below. Assume 6700K without hyper-threading to be a 6600K;
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1544?vs=1542


Thx, will go read.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> 6700K and 6600K compared (games, graphics, you name it) at the link below. Assume 6700K without hyper-threading to be a 6600K;
> 
> http://www.anandtech.com/bench/product/1544?vs=1555


Trouble is the 6700K is faster to start with.


----------



## oparr

Try not to miss and split your head while you're splitting hairs.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Try not to miss and split your head while you're splitting hairs.


Yeh, i do worry to much, but going by thouse results, it seems for gaming there is no real difference most of the time, and in fact, sometimes it seems not having HT is even better.


----------



## oparr

After digging a little deeper and with help from the ROG forums, it seems that Intel knew about this for sometime and supposedly, by inference, the latest microcode for SKYL (version BA dated 4/9/2017) has the hyper-threading fix.

http://www.tomshardware.com/news/hyperthreading-kaby-lake-skylake-skylake-x,34876.html

The brave among us **should** be able to use UBU 1.69 to patch this into BIOS 2202 or 3401.


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Hyper-threading bug discovered in SKYL and KBL CPUs;
> 
> http://www.theregister.co.uk/2017/06/25/intel_skylake_kaby_lake_hyperthreading/
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94262-BIOS-update-for-broken-Intel-s-Skylake-Kaby-Lake-hyper-threading
> 
> SKYL reached EOL status before this was discovered....Way to go Intel! LOL!


quote from one of the articles:

*For the record, while ExtremeTech believes Intel that these errata exist, we are not aware of any software programs affected by them and have not observed any issues with our Skylake or Kaby Lake testbeds. Our Core i7-7700K and Core i7-6700K both performed flawlessly when tested in our benchmark suites over the past six months.*

Who's had seen instability?

I built two skylake 6700Ks (wish it was mine system in my sig) and they have both been rock-solid stable since December 2016. I forgot where i left the OC, but I think it was 4.8Ghz. Even if Asus provided a fix, I'm not sure I'd install it.

If it isn't broke... Just sayin


----------



## oparr

*Musings from a harbinger of doom*....Obscurity has surrounded this bug until now. Those who knew about it kept it under raps so it remained dormant. With its existence now more public, expect someone to write simple code that causes the bug to manifest itself in a benign way at first. Then the virus camps will seek to "weaponize" it and all hell could break loose for those still in the dark.

Intel had better come up with a comprehensive fix or suffer the consequences. If they have one already then it has to be distributed through the usual channels ASAP. Until then, most of us with the relevant CPUs should know the workaround and have little to worry about.

*What? Me worry!*


----------



## zzztopzzz

Has anyone _actually_ experienced this bug here on the forum? I haven't and I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. Over 18 months on my new rig with no problems.


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Has anyone _actually_ experienced this bug here on the forum? I haven't and I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. Over 18 months on my new rig with no problems.


The problem is that you wouldn't know.

Any crash could be caused by this.

Or any calculation error. You could be doing a simple addition of 2 registers and end up adding the wrong value. That value will get stored and its' consequence will propagate.

It could be a wrong pixel somewhere.
Or it could be that your scientific analysis now has an error in it. The scope of the consequences is difficult to conceive.

The values in base x86-64 registers are no longer guaranteed. They can be corrupted, either incorrectly read or written by a secondary thread running on the same core.

This is a pretty huge deal.

It's also very hard to figure out how often the scenario exists in existing code. Intel doesn't even have that data. They're speculating that it doesn't happen often.

I'm sure there's an industry where these types of short-loops are very common.

Additionally, any crafty person can write software now to bring down a hyper-threaded Skylake/Kabylake system. I'm speculating, but I believe it can be done from a web browser.

I'm sure there are people working on using this to write to protected memory currently, and then we have another huge issue.


----------



## oparr

I respect the approach the Debian Project development team took regarding this. It seems they were and will continue to be impacted big time by this bug unless something is done about it. Also, by releasing their advisory, they have essentially confirmed that Intel has had fixes out there for some time now but little or nothing was being done about their deployment. No doubt Intel wants this to be handled as quietly as possible but in doing so they probably sent mixed signals, in terms of priority, to the other parties involved.

http://www.guru3d.com/news-story/debian-project-warns-turn-off-hyperthreading-with-skylake-and-kaby-lake.html

As stated already, SKYL microcode BA dated 4/9/2017 has the fix and either BIOS 3401 or 2202 can easily be patched with it using UBU 1.69. BIOS Flashback is required for deployment of the patched BIOS in either case.


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Has anyone _actually_ experienced this bug here on the forum? I haven't and I'm not going to lose any sleep over it. Over 18 months on my new rig with no problems.


^^ finally some common sense.







+1


----------



## oparr

UBU 1.69.4 now has the fixed uCode for KBL.

https://cloud.mail.ru/public/9SSs/YJbsWyC2V

*Fixes for both SKYL and KBL are now in the public domain*.


----------



## Groo21

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> ^^ finally some common sense.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> +1


Ok, let me help.


You won't necessarily know if the bug occurs. It is possible that the bug can manifest itself in a crash. It is also possible that the bug will manifest itself as an incorrect calculation result that cannot be detected without code designed for redundancy (NASA). Now think about the repercusssins of that a bit.
Now that the bug is understood, and can be readily reproduced, it is trivial for code to made that forces it to occur. With some effort, it should be very possible to condition the registers to increase the likely hood of a crash. Moreover, it is plausible that things can be conditioned such that you can write to specific arbitrary memory. If this is true, the the entire system security is compromised.
So imagine when someone starts uploading code to cloud services (say Amazon AWS) and starts crashing their servers one by one. Virtualization won't help you here. The implications are huge.

The response of " I haven't noticed anything, it's not a big deal" is a huge mistake.

Edit: additional:

There is a big reason Intel is being very quiet. They are holding their breath. Until they get the uCode patches available for all affected parts, they're vulnerable. Adittionally, anyone not running Linux needs a way to get that uCode into their CPU. I don't know how that's going to work without Vendor support, or a big favor from Microsoft.


----------



## NiKiZ

I have some Audio crackling issues with my system. Some info about my system:
Asus Z170-A
i5 6600K @4.8GHz
16Gb (4x4Gb) 3000MHz RAM
AMD Radeon HD7850 2Gb (My GTX 1070 should arrive this week..)
ASUS PCE-N15 WLAN card (If this matters)
Windows 10
Xubuntu (Yes, the problem isn't Windows only)

I had this system for a year and the OC has been stable for that long. I had the audio issues before, but it started to become annoying lately. It mostly occurs on heavy CPU loads. The audio crackles and pops. It also is a bit slower than normal, noticeable when listening to music. Kinda like a bit messed up C-cassette.

All the drivers are up to date. Also the BIOS is up to date. I tried the Audio drivers from both ASUS and Realtek websites. No difference. Also, running the CPU at stock frequency has no effect. Maybe a bit less crackling? Can't really tell the difference.

Any ideas? Bad motherboard? Could the GPU cause these kinds of issues? I doubt it because the crackling happens at high CPU loads. But I have had some artifacts with my GPU. It has been in daily use for almost 5 years and I did mine some Dogecoins with it when it came out.


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I have some Audio crackling issues with my system. Some info about my system:
> Asus Z170-A
> i5 6600K @4.8GHz
> 16Gb (4x4Gb) 3000MHz RAM
> AMD Radeon HD7850 2Gb (My GTX 1070 should arrive this week..)
> ASUS PCE-N15 WLAN card (If this matters)
> Windows 10
> Xubuntu (Yes, the problem isn't Windows only)
> 
> I had this system for a year and the OC has been stable for that long. I had the audio issues before, but it started to become annoying lately. It mostly occurs on heavy CPU loads. The audio crackles and pops. It also is a bit slower than normal, noticeable when listening to music. Kinda like a bit messed up C-cassette.
> 
> All the drivers are up to date. Also the BIOS is up to date. I tried the Audio drivers from both ASUS and Realtek websites. No difference. Also, running the CPU at stock frequency has no effect. Maybe a bit less crackling? Can't really tell the difference.
> 
> Any ideas? Bad motherboard? Could the GPU cause these kinds of issues? I doubt it because the crackling happens at high CPU loads. But I have had some artifacts with my GPU. It has been in daily use for almost 5 years and I did mine some Dogecoins with it when it came out.


Have you tried earspeakers or any other listening device different from the one you use?
Are the audio problems the same?
From my experience, the use of speakers powered by USB can create problems......


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> Have you tried earspeakers or any other listening device different from the one you use?
> Are the audio problems the same?
> From my experience, the use of speakers powered by USB can create problems......


Both front and rear audio jacks has this problem. I also tried different headphones. HDMI audio from the GPU works without any problems.


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Both front and rear audio jacks has this problem. I also tried different headphones. HDMI audio from the GPU works without any problems.


I had the same problem for a long time now...also on Z170 (Maximus VIII Impact) sometimes a OS reinstall fixes the problem...for a while...so really curious whats behind this problem...


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Both front and rear audio jacks has this problem. I also tried different headphones. HDMI audio from the GPU works without any problems.


In that case, only two explanations exist. Defective motherboard or ........
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> I had the same problem for a long time now...also on Z170 (Maximus VIII Impact) sometimes a OS reinstall fixes the problem...for a while...so really curious whats behind this problem...


update of win 10 messed up the audio drivers, if becks also use win 10.....


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> In that case, only two explanations exist. Defective motherboard or ........
> update of win 10 messed up the audio drivers, if becks also use win 10.....


Yes I am on Win 10.
Also saw that it was worse when I had my Aquaaero 6lt connected so maybe a PSU problem ? ground ?


----------



## Kronos8

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Yes I am on Win 10.
> Also saw that it was worse when I had my Aquaaero 6lt connected so maybe a PSU problem ? ground ?


you wrote
Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> sometimes a OS reinstall fixes the problem...for a while


that's why I said about win 10 auto update. I recall when I was building my rig, win 10 auto update was always messing with drivers even if I had just installed the latest. Pure nightmare.....


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Kronos8*
> 
> you wrote
> that's why I said about win 10 auto update. I recall when I was building my rig, win 10 auto update was always messing with drivers even if I had just installed the latest. Pure nightmare.....


I am taking everything into consideration at this point...
Os...PSU...Mobo...maybe a combination of them ?


----------



## Zaen

I had latency issues that were messing my sound, no matter were was the source, and fps in games. Found that a W10 update made a ACPI in conjunction with HWiNFO were causing it. The ACPI managed the requests made by HWiNFO and was constantly hogging the BUS and CPU with it's requests.
As i didn't feel like re-install windows, that usually only fixes these problems temporarily, so i just disabled HWiNFO from boot and only turn it on if i really need info from it that i can't get with another software.

All good since then


----------



## NiKiZ

Well, I sent a RMA form. If they reply and I have to return it, I might ask for a Z270-A in return. It is 10€ cheaper than the Z170-A and has more features I want. 2x M.2 and AURA.


----------



## reqq

I need to flash to older bios on my Z170-AR motherboard, how do i do that? I only found some sketchy method that seems dangerous. How do you do it the proper way?


----------



## Groo21

There is a BIOS flashback peocedure.

You download a BIOS and rename it to a special name (which I can't recall).

You put it onto a fat32 formatted USB stick, into a specific USB slot, and reboot press the Flashback button.
There is an Asus utility you can download in the board download section that names it correctly for you.

Optionally, if things are still functional, you can flashbit from the BIOS/UEFI screen. Remember to clear CMOS afterword and load the optimized defaults.

Here is the procedure from my manual, cut and pasted. There are pictures in ththe actual manual.

2.2 BIOS update utility USB BIOS Flashback
USB BIOS Flashback allows you to easily update the BIOS without entering the existing BIOS or operating system. Simply insert a USB storage device to the USB port (the USB port hole marked in green on the I/O shield) then press the USB BIOS Flashback button for three seconds to automatically update the BIOS.
To use USB BIOS Flashback:
1. Place the bundled support DVD to the optical drive and install the USB BIOS Flashback Wizard. Follow the onscreen instructions to complete the installation.
2. Insert the USB storage device to the USB Flashback port.
• We recommend you to use a USB 2.0 storage device to save the latest BIOS version for better compatibility and stability.
• Refer to section 2.3.1 Rear I/O connection for the location of the USB port that supports USB BIOS Flashback.
3. Launch the USB BIOS Flashback Wizard to automatically download the latest BIOS version.
4. Shut down your computer.
5. On your motherboard, press the BIOS Flashback button for three seconds until the Flashback LED blinks three times, indicating that the BIOS Flashback function is enabled.
Refer to section 1.2.8 Onboard LEDs for more information of the Flashback LED.
If the system fails to boot after ashing the BIOS, unplug the power core and restart the system.

Wait until the light goes out, indicating that the BIOS updating process is completed.
For more BIOS update utilities in BIOS setup, refer to the section 3.11 Updating BIOS in Chapter 3.
• •
•
Do not unplug portable disk, power system, or press the CLR_CMOS button while BIOS update is ongoing, otherwise update will be interrupted. In case of interruption, please follow the steps again.
If the light ashes for ve seconds and turns into a solid light, this means that the BIOS Flashback is not operating properly. This may be caused by improper installation of the USB storage device and lename/ le format error. If this scenario happens, please restart the system to turn off the light.
Updating BIOS may have risks. If the BIOS program is damaged during the process and results to the system's failure to boot up, please contact your local ASUS Service Center.


----------



## jwsg

On the Asus site for Z170 I Pro Gamer is BIOS 3406 with microcode update.

It also has new Bluetooth and WiFi drivers (.309) which are newer than those I could find on Microsoft.


----------



## alphadecay

New BIOS for Z170-A as well, version 3503.

Here's the patch notes:
1. Improve System Performance and stability
2. Fix Plextor device issue
3. Fix some VGA card can't boot into OS or Setup when "Above 4G Decoding" is enabled.
4. Fix Logitech keyboard issue
5. Fix compatibility issue with some large size HDD

Anyone going to try it out? Been on 3401 since close to release and its been problem free. Given by the number of fixes listed for this version I'd rather update on the safe side (in case of future issues) but I don't know if there's issues like those on 3007/3301.

**EDIT: It appears that these BIOSes contain the microcode update for the Hyperthreading bug that was discovered a short while ago.

https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94415-New-BIOS-to-fix-Intel-Hyperthreading-Bug-for-Kabylake-processors&p=659620#post659620


----------



## NiKiZ

I have a Asus Z170-A morherboard and I have set up my two SSDs in RAID 0. What happens if I update the BIOS? Will it delete the array?


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> I have a Asus Z170-A morherboard and I have set up my two SSDs in RAID 0. What happens if I update the BIOS? Will it delete the array?


You wont lose the array when flashing to a new UEFI, just put drives back into RAID mode from the default AHCI and you should be fine


----------



## NiKiZ

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> You wont lose the array when flashing to a new UEFI, just put drives back into RAID mode from the default AHCI and you should be fine


Thanks! I will still backup all the important stuff just to be sure.


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NiKiZ*
> 
> Thanks! I will still backup all the important stuff just to be sure.


Also make sure you enable RST in the UEFI.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *alphadecay*
> 
> New BIOS for Z170-A as well, version 3503.
> 
> Here's the patch notes:
> 1. Improve System Performance and stability
> 2. Fix Plextor device issue
> 3. Fix some VGA card can't boot into OS or Setup when "Above 4G Decoding" is enabled.
> 4. Fix Logitech keyboard issue
> 5. Fix compatibility issue with some large size HDD
> 
> Anyone going to try it out? Been on 3401 since close to release and its been problem free. Given by the number of fixes listed for this version I'd rather update on the safe side (in case of future issues) but I don't know if there's issues like those on 3007/3301.
> 
> **EDIT: It appears that these BIOSes contain the microcode update for the Hyperthreading bug that was discovered a short while ago.
> 
> https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?94415-New-BIOS-to-fix-Intel-Hyperthreading-Bug-for-Kabylake-processors&p=659620#post659620


Quote:


> It appears that these BIOSes contain the microcode update for the Hyperthreading bug that was discovered a short while ago.


Nope! uCode versions in 3503;

KBL - *42*
SKYL - *9E*

Versions *5E* (KBL) and *BA* (SKYL) or higher required for HT fix. Supposedly in BIOS 3504 or later.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Nope! uCode versions in 3503;
> 
> KBL - *42*
> SKYL - *9E*
> 
> Versions *5E* (KBL) and *BA* (SKYL) or higher required for HT fix. Supposedly in BIOS 3504 or later.


Shame, I question them not deploying the fix even though its been a few months at the minimum since discovery.


----------



## llantant

New bios works great for me!!

Also I found out I was overvolting my cpu. After redoing my overclock and running cache on auto I have dropped my 4.7ghz vcore from 1.38 to 1.32 ☺

Temps under 70 after 8 hours realbench (no delid).


----------



## alphadecay

Been about a week now on the new bios, no issues to report as of yet.

What's interesting though is that my HDD now properly spins down according to the Windows timer set. Before it would ignore the timer and continually spin on idle, but since the new bios, its properly spun down when the threshold is met. I hadn't changed any power settings before and after either.


----------



## reqq

If only one ram works is it the motherboard or cpu imc?


----------



## ithehappy

Guys is there remotely any chance that Z170 series boards might get a firmware upgrade which will then make the upcoming Coffee Lake compatible with our boards? Sound dreamy but sure read something like that.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *ithehappy*
> 
> Guys is there remotely any chance that Z170 series boards might get a firmware upgrade which will then make the upcoming Coffee Lake compatible with our boards? Sound dreamy but sure read something like that.


Think it was ASRock that's already confirmed that this will not happen/not possible.


----------



## oparr

BIOS 3504, with both SKYL and KBL uCode HT fixes, officially released.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> BIOS 3504, with both SKYL and KBL uCode HT fixes, officially released.


Only for the Z170-A? I don't see it for the Z170 HERO yet.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> Only for the Z170-A? I don't see it for the Z170 HERO yet.


M8E and M8G also got it, IIRC. Didn't check all.


----------



## Daytraders

Question, is this normal, or can they be different, the bios ME FW is different to what is in my device manager.
me fw 11.0.0.1168 in bios,

10.0.15063.0 device manager Computer ACPI x64- based PC properties driver driver date 21 06 2006
10.0.15063.0 device manager Firmware System Firmware properties driver driver date 21 06 2006

Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V11.0.0.1176 in device manager date 24/12/2015


----------



## Jpmboy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Question, is this normal, or can they be different, the bios ME FW is different to what is in my device manager.
> me fw 11.0.0.1168 in bios,
> 
> 10.0.15063.0 device manager Computer ACPI x64- based PC properties driver driver date 21 06 2006
> 10.0.15063.0 device manager Firmware System Firmware properties driver driver date 21 06 2006
> 
> Intel(R) Management Engine Interface V11.0.0.1176 in device manager date 24/12/2015


Bios ME can be overridden by Windows... eg, it';s not uncommon.


----------



## SgtHawker

My Sabertooth Z170 S also got the 3504 BIOS release!


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Jpmboy*
> 
> Bios ME can be overridden by Windows... eg, it';s not uncommon.


Thx for replying, cheers


----------



## the_real_7

I have a ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO is it recommended to use Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software. And which is the best version for bios 3401


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I have a ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO is it recommended to use Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software. And which is the best version for bios 3401


Im using version 15.2.0.1020 on my Maximus VIII Formula with UEFI 3401, no issues


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I have a ASUS ROG MAXIMUS VIII HERO is it recommended to use Intel Rapid Storage Technology Driver software. And which is the best version for bios 3401


I've been running 2202 on two different "wish it was mine" systems in my sig since January with no issues. I'm not on that system right now to check the IRST driver version, or if I even installed it.

Samsung 850 EVO SATA III boot drive and one spinner for data, systems have been ROCK SOLID and I have had zero reason to consider any BIOS update since updating to version 2202 during the initial build.

What storage are you planning to use on that board?


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> Im using version 15.2.0.1020 on my Maximus VIII Formula with UEFI 3401, no issues


thanks for the reply Scracy I loaded up up 15.2.0.1020 this morning and when I get home I'm goin to do some testing


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> I've been running 2202 on two different "wish it was mine" systems in my sig since January with no issues. I'm not on that system right now to check the IRST driver version, or if I even installed it.
> 
> Samsung 850 EVO SATA III boot drive and one spinner for data, systems have been ROCK SOLID and I have had zero reason to consider any BIOS update since updating to version 2202 during the initial build.
> 
> What storage are you planning to use on that board?


I was running Version 2202 but to use kaby lake solid I needed 3101 or better , I got my board loaded on all satas and the m2 right now as I do a lot of streaming with plex. I just want to have the most stable sata drivers even if that means using rst drivers.

Here is My HD setup

Samsung 960 Pro 512GB / 2 x Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB
4 X Western Digital Black 6TB WD6001FZWX 7200 RPM 64MB
2x asus blu ray


----------



## Dan-H

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *the_real_7*
> 
> I was running Version 2202 but to use kaby lake solid I needed 3101 or better , I got my board loaded on all satas and the m2 right now as I do a lot of streaming with plex. I just want to have the most stable sata drivers even if that means using rst drivers.
> 
> Here is My HD setup
> 
> Samsung 960 Pro 512GB / 2 x Samsung 850 Pro 1 TB
> 4 X Western Digital Black 6TB WD6001FZWX 7200 RPM 64MB
> 2x asus blu ray


Nice. That's a lot of storage.


----------



## the_real_7

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Dan-H*
> 
> Nice. That's a lot of storage.


Thanks man







I got a lot of movies


----------



## Organon

Ever since I updated to BIOS 3504, the first time I turn on my computer, the screens remain black and all fans are running at 100%. After a reset, it says POST wasn't completed and forces me into the BIOS. After exiting without any changes, the system boots up fine. Weird.


----------



## dmasteR

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Ever since I updated to BIOS 3504, the first time I turn on my computer, the screens remain black and all fans are running at 100%. After a reset, it says POST wasn't completed and forces me into the BIOS. After exiting without any changes, the system boots up fine. Weird.


For which board?

BIOS *3504 *came out for Z170 HERO for those interested.

Quote:


> *Version 3504*2017/08/188.2 MBytes
> 
> MAXIMUS VIII HERO BIOS 3504
> 1.Update new CPU microcode
> 2.Fixed Raid Card issue.
> 3.Improved system stability and performance.
> 4.Improved VGA cards and storage device compatibility
> 5.Fixed KB/MS devices issues
> 6.Fixed Plextor device issue


----------



## Organon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *dmasteR*
> 
> For which board?


This is on a Z170-A.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Ever since I updated to BIOS 3504, the first time I turn on my computer, the screens remain black and all fans are running at 100%. After a reset, it says POST wasn't completed and forces me into the BIOS. After exiting without any changes, the system boots up fine. Weird.


Looks like a memory training issue. There have been MRC changes since 2202, some for the better and some for the worse depending on board, CPU and memory involved. You may need to tweak memory settings if wanting/having to stay with BIOS 3504.


----------



## Organon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Looks like a memory training issue


Good call. Disabled XMP and the problem disappeared.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Good call. Disabled XMP and the problem disappeared.


Try XMP again using mode1 timings (assuming your BIOS is similar to mine);

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=866262&postcount=379


----------



## Organon

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *oparr*
> 
> Try XMP again using mode1 timings (assuming your BIOS is similar to mine);


When selecting XMP, my BIOS actually asks me whether I want 'ASUS enhancements' (or something like that). I chose No and the system seems to boot fine now with XMP. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Organon

Okay, actually, the only thing that makes the system boot reliably is disabling XMP. This is an old system, I've been running the RAM at 3200 for years. Also I'm way past the romantic period where tweaking stuff was fun, so I'm going to stick with the RAM at 2132 until the next BIOS update.


----------



## alphadecay

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Okay, actually, the only thing that makes the system boot reliably is disabling XMP. This is an old system, I've been running the RAM at 3200 for years. Also I'm way past the romantic period where tweaking stuff was fun, so I'm going to stick with the RAM at 2132 until the next BIOS update.


Try manually inputting the XMP timings instead. Should avoid the XMP problems yet still keep the frequency changes.


----------



## jleslie246

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Okay, actually, the only thing that makes the system boot reliably is disabling XMP. This is an old system, I've been running the RAM at 3200 for years. Also I'm way past the romantic period where tweaking stuff was fun, so I'm going to stick with the RAM at 2132 until the next BIOS update.


This platform isn't that old.


----------



## oparr

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Organon*
> 
> Okay, actually, the only thing that makes the system boot reliably is disabling XMP. This is an old system, I've been running the RAM at 3200 for years. Also I'm way past the romantic period where tweaking stuff was fun, so I'm going to stick with the RAM at 2132 until the next BIOS update.


Quote:


> Okay, actually, the only thing that makes the system boot reliably is disabling XMP


1) Did you try manually lowering the frequency to say 3000 or 2800 after selecting XMP?

2) Did you try bumping the three memory related voltages as indicated in the post below?

http://forum.corsair.com/v3/showpost.php?p=818553&postcount=55

Quote:


> This is an old system, I've been running the RAM at 3200 for years


Can't be more than two years.


----------



## MuxLee

Hi

I am using a Maximus 8 formula .
I cant get the sata connections to recognise my drive ? the drive and cables have been tested externally and they are ok . I don't need it as boot drive.

I have crucial M2 in the dedicated M2 slot and when its complete it boots off a PCIe intel ssd 400gb

this works but storage drive Seagate 3TB hdd is not detected ? are there any SATA settings because I cant find them

any ideas ?

TIA

Mux


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> Hi
> 
> I am using a Maximus 8 formula .
> I cant get the sata connections to recognise my drive ? the drive and cables have been tested externally and they are ok . I don't need it as boot drive.
> 
> I have crucial M2 in the dedicated M2 slot and when its complete it boots off a PCIe intel ssd 400gb
> 
> this works but storage drive Seagate 3TB hdd is not detected ? are there any SATA settings because I cant find them
> 
> any ideas ?
> 
> TIA
> 
> Mux


Try these screenshots you can disable SATA ports individually as well


----------



## MuxLee

thanks for that

still no luck at the moment I will try a different later on and see what result I get


----------



## scracy

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *MuxLee*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thanks for that
> 
> still no luck at the moment I will try a different later on and see what result I get


If you are using the AsMedia SATA ports you need to enable the Asmedia USB controller as this also seems to affect the Asmedia SATA ports


----------



## MuxLee

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *scracy*
> 
> If you are using the AsMedia SATA ports you need to enable the Asmedia USB controller as this also seems to affect the Asmedia SATA ports


Tried everything including different drives and cables , nothing detected but the drives are ok because I can use them externally ... anyway I have had enough of messing I need to finish my build

Edit ....

I tried again this morning with a different cable set and everything works on SATA 5/6 .... an old cable seems the new cable set has an issue

Thanx for your help










Mux


----------



## Greekman

Organon I dont think its bios issue
Mine,s RAM is more cheaper also isnt in QVL and working fine without issues
You can try those settings without activate XML profile


----------



## becks

2 Questions about the Maximus VIII Impact:

1st: on the latest bios I can't up the Uncore/Cache over 4.8...even if i set it up in Bios to 49/50/51 it still shows only as 48 under OS.
2nd: keeps doing this cold boot restart since I updated to latest bios. When I first turn on the PC (after being off all night - Note: I do not turn PSU off) it cycles trough all q-codes it gives the bios splash screen than it shows the windows logo.. and shuts down itself. At next start it works normally... and this every single time I turn it on. Any clues guys ?


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> 2 Questions about the Maximus VIII Impact:
> 
> 1st: on the latest bios I can't up the Uncore/Cache over 4.8...even if i set it up in Bios to 49/50/51 it still shows only as 48 under OS.
> 2nd: keeps doing this cold boot restart since I updated to latest bios. When I first turn on the PC (after being off all night - Note: I do not turn PSU off) it cycles trough all q-codes it gives the bios splash screen than it shows the windows logo.. and shuts down itself. At next start it works normally... and this every single time I turn it on. Any clues guys ?


Turning Fast Startup Off in both Windows (Win 10) and Bios fixed the issue for me.
Now I can press the on button on the case, make a coffee and come back to a ready OS without finding it turned off and having to turn it on again.

Would be nice if we can get this as a BIOS fix....I would really love to see Fast Startup in action...


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Turning Fast Startup Off in both Windows (Win 10) and Bios fixed the issue for me.
> Now I can press the on button on the case, make a coffee and come back to a ready OS without finding it turned off and having to turn it on again.
> 
> Would be nice if we can get this as a BIOS fix....I would really love to see Fast Startup in action...


Good job, what setting in windows 10 do you change to turn off Fast Startup ?, i only thought you had to turn it off in uefi bios, cheers


----------



## becks

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Good job, what setting in windows 10 do you change to turn off Fast Startup ?, i only thought you had to turn it off in uefi bios, cheers


Go in Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Power Options > Choose what the power buttons do

Click on "Change settings that are currently unavailable"

Then un-check - Turn on fast startup (recommended).


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *becks*
> 
> Go in Control Panel > Hardware and Sound > Power Options > Choose what the power buttons do
> 
> Click on "Change settings that are currently unavailable"
> 
> Then un-check - Turn on fast startup (recommended).


Cheers, have never seen that option before, thx, maybe only a win 10 feature, thx anyway.


----------



## encrypted11

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Daytraders*
> 
> Good job, what setting in windows 10 do you change to turn off Fast Startup ?, i only thought you had to turn it off in uefi bios, cheers


cmd
powercfg -h off

That's for disabling hybrid shutdown and fastboot.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *encrypted11*
> 
> cmd
> powercfg -h off
> 
> That's for disabling hybrid shutdown and fastboot.


Cheers, turned off now.


----------



## NiKiZ

My audio started crackling again for some reason on my Z170-A motherboard.. I fixed it before by increasing VCCIO, System Agent and PCH voltages but I tried increasing them more but that didn't work. It started when I moved to a new apartment. Maybe something PSU related and not getting clean enough power or something?


----------



## Organon

Thanks to everyone who advised me to disable XMP and set timings and voltages manually. System boots up fine now with memory at 1600 MHz, 16-16-36.


----------



## davidm71

Anyone have issues with the last bios release for the Z170-WS??

Thanks


----------



## davidm71

So I just updated my Z170-WS to the latest 3105 bios release and something happened with the GPU. Now the second GPU is the primary GPU the bios boots from seated in the PCIEX16_3 slot vs the first one on the PCIEX16_1 slot. This might explain why I could not get a picture on the 3002 bios when I had assumed a bad flash or bad rom release because I remember I had to pull the second gpu out to get picture. In anycase its working as far as I can tell though could not get full 2560 resolution in Wolfenstein on the DVI port (windows was fine) but could on the displayport which was what I was using anyhow. So if any of you guys update up to the 3XXX ver release of ASUS bios and don't have picture thats why..

Got to love Asus. They fix one issue and cause another.


----------



## zzztopzzz

Just wondering, did you upgrade your chipset also. There is a new set available to compliment the BIOS.


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> Just wondering, did you upgrade your chipset also. There is a new set available to compliment the BIOS.


Dont windows update do that ? is it easy to update chipset drivers , do you have to uninstall old and how.


----------



## zzztopzzz

No, you have to tell it want you want. Go here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


----------



## Daytraders

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *zzztopzzz*
> 
> No, you have to tell it want you want. Go here: https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-DELUXE/HelpDesk_Download/


Do we need both Intel Chipset Driver and Management Engine Interface software ?


----------



## zzztopzzz

You could probably live with out it, but it's always a good idea to have the latest drivers in your system. Why? Because it usually means they have fixed or solved some anomaly in a previous version. Just consider it an upgrade.


----------



## Groo21

It looks like Asus posted their utility to update the MEI firmware to 11.8.50.xxxx. My z170-premium shipped with 11.0.xx.xxxx. I was already on the latest bios when I updated.

I copied the 11.8.50.3425 firmware into the firmware directory and renamed it to replace the .bin there and it updated just fine. (3399 I believe is what comes with the tool).


----------



## becks

Is there a way to offset Cache v on M8I ? having trouble going from 4.2 to 4.5...requires significant more V core..so I want to offset only the cache if possible...any ideas ?


----------



## Mr0czny

some guy i china runs i3 8350k (coffelake ) CPU on MSI Z170 motherboard...

still hopes tu run 8700k on my m8g


----------



## Malisk

So, is the CPU / Memory Support section on Asus's website not accurate about what CPUs are supported for my Z170-A motherboard? Is there a site that lists more accurate supported CPUs?


----------



## ithehappy

Since last few days just after Windows 10 Enterprise version is loaded I see this error!



Searching on Google tells me its related to Realtek HD audio manager app, now should I download the one posted on motherboard's page? Cause I didn't wanna use that one as the version Windows 10 downloaded automatically seems to be more updated one, i.e. 6.0.1.7910, Asus website has 6.0.1.7899.

My board is the Z170 Pro Gaming and I flashed the latest BIOS, I think the error started after that or something.

Any help is appreciated.


----------



## Frosted racquet

Either delete/rename the file in the Program files folder or install ASUS AI suite, as that program has dependencies with it in order to function correctly.
You're seeing it now as it usually silently crashes on bootup without it showing that crash screen.


----------



## jwsg

I noticed AiSuite 3 crashing on boot after the latest MS patches.

See https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98763-AISuite-fails-to-start-after-Windows-update-KB4056892-(Intel-vulnerability-patch)

I am running this version for now https://rog.asus.com/forum/showthread.php?98800-AI-Suite-3-Beta-Version-3-00-10-user-test-report-thread


----------



## RyuVsJaquio

So I saw on ASUS' website a brand new BIOS came out back on the 12th of January:

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/Z170-PREMIUM/HelpDesk_Download/

Anyone have any experience with this patch yet? I'm guessing it helps mitigate Spectre? Worth flashing to?


----------



## wertyrass

Hmmmn asus Hero 8 new bios version has HERO ALPHA download instead of HERO :/


----------



## alphadecay

Part of the new BIOS update on the Z170-A brought ram improvements, and I don't know what ASUS has done but I'm able to boot and test stress for short periods of time at 3466mhz with 16-18-18-36 timings, 1.41 RAM, 1.1v IMC and 1.2v SA.

The previous max for ram was 3200mhz with 16-16-16-36, 1.35v RAM, 1.025v IMC and 1.125 SA. Still fine-tuning final voltages but I'm very surprised that it's able to even boot, much less run.


----------



## misoonigiri

Hi, I recently noticed my storage HDDs don't seem to be turning off, even long after the set minutes in Windows' Power Options - can anyone else confirm?
When I touch them & I can feel them still vibrating

I don't know if this started after Windows Update or BIOS 3703 for Meltdown/Spectre
6700k, VIII Hero, Windows 10

Thanks!


----------



## misoonigiri

Oh after an hour or so afk, I find that they did turn off


----------



## zzztopzzz

Here's the AI Suite 3 fix from Asus Support:

https://www.asuswebstorage.com/navigate/s/DF2DE4CE4EAB462AB1E30D8CE559DBBFY

You may or may not have to jump through some hoops.

0. Uninstall old AI Suite 3 and reboot.

1. Temporarily turn off the firewall.

2. Restart though Settings> Updates & Security> Recovery> Advanced Startup>

3. Select the F8 option

4. Using 7-ZIP to unpack the downloaded file but first right click on it and select the "Unblock" option.

6. Run as Administrator and proceed to install the file.

7. Reboot and you're good to go.

Note: Some of you may get lucky and just get away with a straight install. Good luck!


----------



## Daytraders

Surely i would have thought, you should uninstall old version first ?


----------



## zzztopzzz

I did, just forgot mention it. Sort of goes without saying. Used Revo then CC for a cleanup.


----------



## mrgnex

Is it possible for my motherboard to cause my PC not to boot? Every light is on and everything seems fine but if I press the power button nothing happens. When I switch off the PSU, wait for a few minutes and then mash the power button as I turn on the PSU it boots and everything works wonderfully. It just doesn't wanna turn on. I tried resetting the CMOS but to no avail.


----------



## davidm71

Any Z170-WS owners out there running SLI and having issues with the 3105 bios posting to the wrong gpu?

Thanks


----------



## Jeronbernal

Hey guys, i could really use your help right now...

USB JUMPER QUESTION MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA Z170

I recently came into a problem, i got the dreaded USB Over current status detected, 15 seconds until shutdown.

I've disconnected all my USB Ports, ive disconnected fpanel, and fpanel usb 3.0

Checked two different keyboards, and am not really sure what else to do...

Last resort, i read somewhere that i can try to find the usb jumper and jump them... 

could anyone tell me where they are on the m8f? and how can i go about jumping them? 

thanks guys, i really appreciate it.. any help would be greatly appreciated as i am already having a really bad day.


----------



## The Pook

davidm71 said:


> Any Z170-WS owners out there running SLI and having issues with the 3105 bios posting to the wrong gpu?
> 
> Thanks


Started having that issue in my non-SLI build on Z170-E ... not a real issue, past POST it goes back to the right monitor. But half the time the BIOS comes up on my 950/second monitor and half the time it goes to my 1060/main monitor. Kind of irritating.

Nothing in the BIOS changed and nothing hardware wise changed and it just started doing it about a month ago an never could figure out why


----------



## misoonigiri

Jeronbernal said:


> Hey guys, i could really use your help right now...
> 
> USB JUMPER QUESTION MAXIMUS VIII FORMULA Z170
> 
> I recently came into a problem, i got the dreaded USB Over current status detected, 15 seconds until shutdown.
> 
> I've disconnected all my USB Ports, ive disconnected fpanel, and fpanel usb 3.0
> 
> Checked two different keyboards, and am not really sure what else to do...
> 
> Last resort, i read somewhere that i can try to find the usb jumper and jump them...
> 
> could anyone tell me where they are on the m8f? and how can i go about jumping them?
> 
> thanks guys, i really appreciate it.. any help would be greatly appreciated as i am already having a really bad day.


Are you are referring to this thread?
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers...current-status-detected-shutdown-seconds.html

I believe they are talking abt JUSB_PW1, JUSB_PW2 for msi board, though I'm uncertain what they're for
http://www.tomshardware.com/answers/id-3235009/current-detected-usb-device.html


----------



## Fizbin

Can anyone tell me if the Skylake crash/freezing bug was ever fixed (BIOS UPDATE) with the Asus Z170 boards? If I do a date search with google, all chatter about this bug ceases after July 2017.

Thanks.


----------



## howeven

Fizbin said:


> Can anyone tell me if the Skylake crash/freezing bug was ever fixed (BIOS UPDATE) with the Asus Z170 boards? If I do a date search with google, all chatter about this bug ceases after July 2017.
> 
> Thanks.


Are you referring to the crashes related to the first round of the meltdown related micro updates (e.g. 3703 on the Z170-A)? If so, I very rarely encountered them myself, but with the release of 3802 (2018/04/27) I have not experienced a single one. I haven't been running this version for nearly as long, but I feel like I should have experienced a crash by now if the issue was still present.

Also a big thanks to everyone that has contributed to this thread, there's been a lot of great information here.


----------

